# Rolex owners: What do you have?



## ashlend

I'm going to buy myself a Rolex watch with part of this year's bonus (I know - planning way far in advance - but I have had this in mind for quite a while now.) Anyway I am trying to scope out the options for women. I am thinking of the Lady-Datejust. I need something I can wear on an everyday basis - it doesn't have to be dressy enough to go black tie or anything, but something that looks good with casual or business attire. 

So what do you have? Pics welcome


----------



## FleurDeLis

I have a gold and stainless stell ladies datejust with blue diamond face and diamond bezel> I will post pics ASAP.  I wear mine everyday and even to the gym


----------



## Sunshine

I have a few..now I really want a Cartier!!!


----------



## Lola24

I have the new style stainless steel datejust 31mm with the rose roman numeral dial and jubilee bracelet.  It's the newest model with the solid bracelet, much heavier than the older ones, and the case of the watch is polished instead of matte.....and it has the invisible clasp bracelet, I love it and the couple of new details just seem to make it a little prettier and more fem.


----------



## FleurDeLis

sorry it took so long, but here are pics of my rolex, one close is a close up and one a reg. distance


----------



## ashlend

GORGEOUS pics, all of you!


----------



## acegirl

A Rolex is a great choice~ so many gorgeous combinations to choose from! I have a Datejust Oyster. White Gold & Stainless steel, slate blue face with diamond number markings. I love it now as much as the first day I got it! And boy, has it taken a beating or 2 & it still looks new~


----------



## maxter

I have a silver/gold Ladies datejust with a blue face.

I also have a stainless Air King with a black face.  Not too many people have it.  It is a mid-sized watch.  Larger than a lady's, smaller then the men's.  I LOVE IT!!  It looks chunky and trendy and you can definitely wear it for everyday.  *Jennifer Aniston* has one also.  I've seen many pics of her wearing it and she wore it for the move Picture Perfect.  I will try to find a pic.  BTW, I had mine before she did!!  LOL


----------



## acegirl

maxter said:


> I have a silver/gold Ladies datejust with a blue face.
> 
> I also have a stainless Air King with a black face. Not too many people have it. It is a mid-sized watch. Larger than a lady's, smaller then the men's. I LOVE IT!! It looks chunky and trendy and you can definitely wear it for everyday. *Jennifer Aniston* has one also. I've seen many pics of her wearing it and she wore it for the move Picture Perfect. I will try to find a pic. BTW, I had mine before she did!! LOL


 
I'm gonna have to check that one out!  I'm itching for a 2nd one~


----------



## LataVuitton

I  eveyone's Rolex. I have the new stainless steel datejust with the Diamond dial and jubilee bracelet. 2006 model with the invisible clasp bracelet. My next Rolex will be a Mid-Size (34 MM) Oyster band possible Two Tone. Sorry for the pic quality its from my cell phone. My Husband has the same DJ but with a Diamond Bezel, He is the ROLEX FREAK  Im getting him the Sub for his birthday. (pics of his and hers)


----------



## Lola24

acegirl said:


> I'm gonna have to check that one out!  I'm itching for a 2nd one~



I'm not sure they make the air king anymore but mine is the 31 mm which is the size between the womens and mens so it sounds similar in size the the air king described above, it's the datejust in rolesor 31 mm.....have you checked out the website??


----------



## acegirl

Lola24 said:


> I'm not sure they make the air king anymore but mine is the 31 mm which is the size between the womens and mens so it sounds similar in size the the air king described above, it's the datejust in rolesor 31 mm.....have you checked out the website??


 
They aren't on the website but there are a few jeweler's on Ebay that have Air King's listed.  My watch is the regular 29mm women's size but I do love the 31mm size for something different.  I'm playing around with what to get next.  I'll know when I see it calling my name


----------



## MissusB

My beau owns a jewelry store and he has sold pre-owned Rolex watches for years. It's nice because not only does he refinish mine when it gets a little tired, but I can play with dials, bands and bezels at a whim.

Right now I am wearing a Ladies two-tone datejust, jubilee band, old style factory white and gold Roman face and a 1.10 ct diamond bead set bezel. However, I have also had him put an Italian aftermarket oyster band on it at times, and I had a channel set bezel before. I've also had a white MOP and diamond dial, a black MOP and gold Roman dial before this white one. 

I have just gotten to the point where I need glasses to read, but not all of the time so the gold hands on the gold faces are impossible for me to see. This white dial and bead set bezel I currently have are my favorites - I can actually see the hands and the date! However, I did have him send the original champagne colored datewheel back to Rolex and exchange it for a white one - gives a much cleaner look with the white dial, or any dial for that matter, IMO.

The oyster band is really sporty - I do like it, but think I prefer it on an all "silver" watch. Right now I am having him look for an all stainless Ladies datejust with an oyster band which I intend to "trick out" for a dress watch - will have him high polish the band, add a bead set diamond bezel and maybe a silver string dial or even a diamond pave dial.

I've had several Rolexes and you can wear them anywhere! I even wore mine in the pool. Just remember to have it cleaned, oiled and adjusted every two or three years (when it starts losing time) and it will last you forever!

Have fun!


----------



## rosieroseanna

I wear an Omega but my mum has worn a gold Rolex datejust with diamonds for the past 14 years and it still looks new, she even wears it in the bath. Personally I like the one that is advertised as the 'men's watch women prefer' it's like a midsize and chunky, it's gorgeous with a black mither of pearl face


----------



## baggiegirl

Can I ask how much a Rolex costs approx? How much did you have to pay for your Rolex'es?

 I would love to own a simple stainless steel datejust sometime, preferably with diamonds instead of numbers on the dial


----------



## FleurDeLis

I paid approx 6200 for the two tone diamond face jubilee band.  That was serval years ago and they have had a significant price increase.  That price does not include diamond bezel


----------



## Lola24

rosieroseanna said:


> I wear an Omega but my mum has worn a gold Rolex datejust with diamonds for the past 14 years and it still looks new, she even wears it in the bath. Personally I like the one that is advertised as the 'men's watch women prefer' it's like a midsize and chunky, it's gorgeous with a black mither of pearl face


that's the one I have, advertised as the "men's watch women prefer"  I LOVE it!


----------



## Lola24

baggiegirl said:


> Can I ask how much a Rolex costs approx? How much did you have to pay for your Rolex'es?
> 
> I would love to own a simple stainless steel datejust sometime, preferably with diamonds instead of numbers on the dial


I'm sorry to say they (datejust) have recently gone through a re-style sort of and a price increase.  Now the stainless steel models start at about $4,700 for the stainless steel bezel, basic dial, and oyter bracelet, and I think $4,800 for the same configuration with jubilee bracelet.  The new models have solid bracelets and polished cases, they are much heavier than the older model datejust.  I absolutely love mine and am glad I waited and was able to get the newer model but it is $1,000 more than the older.  There are still brand new older models around in jewelery stores as they are being sold through but I love the look and feel sooooo much more of the new one!  

So to answer your question I would assume (but don't know for sure) that if you want the white gold fluted bezel and diamond marker dial you could be looking at somewhere in the ball park of $7,500, maybe less.....I didn't price out the diamond dial and white gold bezel on the new ones but when I first started looking my watch with white gold bezel (I got stainless) it was $3,650 and with diamond dial was $4,950.  Now an all stainless is about the same price as the diamond dial was 5 years ago, again part of this is the higher price of the "new model" solid case/bracelet etc. but......


----------



## MartiniGirl

I have the 31mm (midsize b/w men and women) oyster perpetual datejust with a oyster bracelet and black face. I love it so much that I've neglected my Cartier and only use my Rolex every single day.


----------



## lulup

I have the Ladies Yacht-master and the Men's 34 MM white face, arabic numbers on an oyster band.  

You  can't go wrong with Rolex.


----------



## markita

Mine has a gold and stainless jubilee band with a champagne gold dial and gold bezel---no date, I don't care for the look. It seems more elegant than sporty, but I think it looks great whether I'm casual or dressed up.   I was wearing it when I fell and broke my arm, and I scuffed the case, the band and the crystal on the pavement I fell on.  My jeweler shipped it off to Switzerland, and for what I thought was a pretty reasonable couple of hundred dollars it came back from Rolex in a month or so looking like new and actually running better than before.  I've had it for several years, but it's such a classic look that I think I'll enjoy it for a long time to come.   I consider it one of my best investments in permanent jewelry.


----------



## LataVuitton

Mine was $6400. Its the new model Lola is talking about, Rolex diamonds are not cheap! You can get a aftermarket dial but Rolex will not service youre watch (service every 5yrs). But I seen used ones for alot cheaper.


----------



## Lola24

LataVuitton said:


> Mine was $6400. Its the new model Lola is talking about, Rolex diamonds are not cheap! You can get a aftermarket dial but Rolex will not service youre watch (service every 5yrs). But I seen used ones for alot cheaper.



Actually that's not as bad as I would have expected, is yours the "ladies" model 26mm or the midsize?? My stainless steel with jubilee bracelet was $4800 (new model).  But I guess the $6400 is pretty much in line with the price of $4950 I had gotten years ago on the older model with diamonds, add about $1,000 for the increase in price for the new model and about another 4-500 for the normal price increases and that puts you at about $6400...... They do a beautiful job with their diamond dials, nice size diamonds, excellent quality.... I just wanted my first Rolex to be very simple and and kinda chuncky (as I got the larger size 31mm).


----------



## maxter

Three size:  Men's, Mid-size (Air King) and Women's.


----------



## artgirl

Plain steel oyster. Can't complain as it was a gift. I gotta bling it up a little, though.


----------



## baggiegirl

Lola24 said:


> I'm sorry to say they (datejust) have recently gone through a re-style sort of and a price increase.  Now the stainless steel models start at about $4,700 for the stainless steel bezel, basic dial, and oyter bracelet, and I think $4,800 for the same configuration with jubilee bracelet.  The new models have solid bracelets and polished cases, they are much heavier than the older model datejust.  I absolutely love mine and am glad I waited and was able to get the newer model but it is $1,000 more than the older.  There are still brand new older models around in jewelery stores as they are being sold through but I love the look and feel sooooo much more of the new one!
> 
> So to answer your question I would assume (but don't know for sure) that if you want the white gold fluted bezel and diamond marker dial you could be looking at somewhere in the ball park of $7,500, maybe less.....I didn't price out the diamond dial and white gold bezel on the new ones but when I first started looking my watch with white gold bezel (I got stainless) it was $3,650 and with diamond dial was $4,950.  Now an all stainless is about the same price as the diamond dial was 5 years ago, again part of this is the higher price of the "new model" solid case/bracelet etc. but......



Thanks for the info! Gotta start saving...


----------



## maxter

Here's a pic of Jennifer Anniston with her Midsize Rolex.  If it is the same one she wore in the movie *Picture Perfect *then it is an Air King.


----------



## frannita

Here's mine, it's the old style stainless oyster bracelet with rose MOP and white gold bezel  I want a midsize next! 

I posted this on the other thread as well, but here you go again:








http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5232/img6861ao9.jpg


----------



## LataVuitton

Lola24 said:


> Actually that's not as bad as I would have expected, is yours the "ladies" model 26mm or the midsize?? My stainless steel with jubilee bracelet was $4800 (new model). But I guess the $6400 is pretty much in line with the price of $4950 I had gotten years ago on the older model with diamonds, add about $1,000 for the increase in price for the new model and about another 4-500 for the normal price increases and that puts you at about $6400...... They do a beautiful job with their diamond dials, nice size diamonds, excellent quality.... I just wanted my first Rolex to be very simple and and kinda chuncky (as I got the larger size 31mm).


 

Mine is a 31MM exactly like yours, We couldnt get a discount because Rolex had a 15% price increase. Next Rolex will be pre-owned. Its just a waste of money to buy new, I found my exact watch 2 grand cheaper   with no scracthes. Rolex wish List My Midsize Oyster Hubby the Sub & President


----------



## sparklyprincess

baggiegirl said:


> Can I ask how much a Rolex costs approx? How much did you have to pay for your Rolex'es?
> 
> I would love to own a simple stainless steel datejust sometime, preferably with diamonds instead of numbers on the dial


 
My watch is exactly like this one, Ladies Datejust with diamond Jubilee dial (has ROLEX in a repeating pattern all over the silver face) and white gold bezel. I got it last summer for $6450 USD plus tax.


----------



## mangowife

Lola24 said:


> I have the new style stainless steel datejust 31mm with the rose roman numeral dial and jubilee bracelet. It's the newest model with the solid bracelet, much heavier than the older ones, and the case of the watch is polished instead of matte.....and it has the invisible clasp bracelet, I love it and the couple of new details just seem to make it a little prettier and more fem.


 
*Lola*, I  your watch and your pics... you said it well when you said it's "more feminine".  I know Rolex is great quality, but I've always considered their styles more bulky and sporty rather than sleek and feminine.  Your watch is BEAUTIFUL and when I first saw your pics, my jaw dropped.  Yours is the first Rolex that I've seen that I could see myself wearing!  (I just took another look at your pics, and the sleekness of the smooth crown appeals to me - I think that's what it's called, it's the part encircling the face - I prefer the smooth over the fluted ones.)

On the other hand, in my experience I do think that taking photos of watches doesn't always do them justice.  I just bought a watch online (got it tonight!) and I thought it looked bulky in the pics, but now that I have it on my wrist, I think it's perfect.  

My dream watch is a Cartier (either the Tank or the Roadster, haven't decided yet), but I noticed a few ladies have already commented in this thread that they prefer their Rolex over their Cartier.  May I ask why?  (I remember a previous thread about this, but I thought I'd ask it again here to get more opinions...)


----------



## TravelBug

Mine is like this one except it's smaller.  I don't know how much it retails for now in the US but I got mine from Harrod's 5 years ago for US$1800 after the tax return - ahh those good old days when the Dollar was strong ... 

http://clockmaker.com.au/w/k286_rolex_77080_1.jpg


----------



## TravelBug

mangowife said:


> My dream watch is a Cartier (either the Tank or the Roadster, haven't decided yet), but I noticed a few ladies have already commented in this thread that they prefer their Rolex over their Cartier. May I ask why? (I remember a previous thread about this, but I thought I'd ask it again here to get more opinions...)


 
Yeah there is a Rolex vs. Cartier thread.  You will love the Cartier Tank (Francaise?).  It's a very personal choice.  I love my Rolex and Cartier Tank Francaise for different reasons ... you can't go wrong with either.  And they are good investment!


----------



## mangowife

TravelBug said:


> Mine is like this one except it's smaller. I don't know how much it retails for now in the US but I got mine from Harrod's 5 years ago for US$1800 after the tax return - ahh those good old days when the Dollar was strong ...
> 
> http://clockmaker.com.au/w/k286_rolex_77080_1.jpg



^ Sounds like you got a GREAT deal!  I miss those days...


----------



## mangowife

TravelBug said:


> Yeah there is a Rolex vs. Cartier thread. You will love the Cartier Tank (Francaise?). It's a very personal choice. I love my Rolex and Cartier Tank Francaise for different reasons ... you can't go wrong with either. And they are good investment!


 
There was somethind mentioned in the other thread about Cartier watches not keeping time as well as Rolexes... I didn't quite understand that.  I guess I will go post on that thread so I don't distract from the main point of this thread any longer!  

And yes, I am considering the Tank Francaise!


----------



## baggiegirl

sparklyprincess said:


> My watch is exactly like this one, Ladies Datejust with diamond Jubilee dial (has ROLEX in a repeating pattern all over the silver face) and white gold bezel. I got it last summer for $6450 USD plus tax.



All I can say is wow, gorgeous! I can easily see myself wearing this watch


----------



## BlingStorm1913

I have the Rolex Oyster Perpetual Lady-Datejust Pearlmaster Watch. Love it,Love it Love it.


----------



## BlingStorm1913

Pic attached....


----------



## sparklyprincess

baggiegirl said:


> All I can say is wow, gorgeous! I can easily see myself wearing this watch


 
I think you should be able to get a very good deal on one if you can go to Switzerland. My parents got matching His and Hers Rolex watches from Switzerland for a lot cheaper than in the US.


----------



## acegirl

OK I blame maxter as I am now obsessing over getting another one!  Gotta be an Air King or "mid size" this time though   Hey, at least my attention is diverted from bags right now! 

Although we don't have matching Rolex's, forgot to mention that my DH has an 18K yellow gold Presidential that is TDF. (Doubt he'll let me steal that one!)


----------



## soccermom_nj

hi all! i'm so surprised that there is a forum for rolex owners! I'm a proud owner of a 36mm datejust, white jubilee dial set with diamonds,in jubilee bracelet...i love it. will post pics soon..


----------



## soccermom_nj

pic of my rolex...sorry for the pic..i'm not really good at this


----------



## tweetie

Great thread - I love all the watches posted here!  I have the mid-size 31mm one like some of you! It's my favorite Rolex size for women, since I find the ladies' styles all too small.  Here's a closeup and also one from a distance to see it's relative size.

This one is the Oyster Perpetual Datejust 31mm with a midnight blue face, matte oyster bracelet and shiny bezel.


----------



## maxter

*Tweetie* - I love it!!  

I'm glad to see other women like the midsize too.  Everyonce in a while I feel manly and chunky around other women with their "dainty, petite" watches.  But I just love the look of a big watch!  

Ok, *Acegirl*, I'll take the blame.  Get on over here and post your beautiful watch!!


----------



## Kat

Here's mine that I wear as an everyday timepiece.


----------



## clinkenwar

Kat..I love yours..what model is it?


----------



## Kat

clinkenwar said:


> Kat..I love yours..what model is it?


Thanks, Clinkenwar.  I'm not sure, actually.:shame: It's an older timepiece.  I wanted a grey face.  I bought it at Torneau.  It is a previously-owned timepiece.  Maybe the model # is on the paperwork.  I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## ada726

I have an older Rolex fropm the 90's. It is womens' size and has a jubliee band. I was in Tourneau last week and know they have several preowned ones in excellent condition. I think they have a website as well....


----------



## mangowife

Kat, I don't see you picture for some reason... it says "hotlinking is disabled".  I want to see your gorgeous watch!


----------



## susu1

I would love to get a "Pearlmaster" with a black MOP face or a "President" with a fluted dial and platinum bracelet.


----------



## TravelBug

How much is the 31mm 'mid-size'?  I love it and had seen pictures before but didn't know the name.  Thanks.


----------



## Michael

Wow I own the Air King with the Black face. I don't like the large size watches so I went with the midsize. I think it's an awesome watch. Would be so funny to run into a girl who wore the same watch as me lol Maxter, nice watch hehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Michael


----------



## shops2much

My mom has two. She has a white gold oyster lady datejust with a pink face, diamonds for the numbers, fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet.  She also has 28 year old boys size watch (in between the size of a men's and women's).  It's is a day date with the oyster band and black face. My dad bought it for her and she has wonderfully decided to let me use it now.  

Now my stepdad is a whole other ball game.  He has 6 Rolex's.  My fave was the yellow gold presidential with diamond bezel and diamonds in the number positions.  He purchased it second hand and was absolutely ecstatic when he bought it. It's one of those watches that belongs in the front display window of a jewelry store.  His daily watch was a white gold day date with white face, roman numerals at each position and presidential bracelet.  He also has a stainless submariner with black face.  Another stainless submariner with blue face. There is also yellow gold datejust and a white gold day datejust with white face and diamonds at the numbers.  For Christmas 4 years ago, I bought him a watch box lined in suede to store his collection of Rolex's and Omega's.  He has 3 Omega's.  I love the titanium one, I got to wear that a few times.

Rolex makes beautiful watches!  I would definetely suggest getting one.  If you have a chance, go to Switzerland and check out Bucherer, they have a massive display of them, it's an entire room!


----------



## blew415

I have the Ladies Yacht-master . DH gave her to me a few yrs ago


----------



## Kat

mangowife said:


> Kat, I don't see you picture for some reason... it says "hotlinking is disabled". I want to see your gorgeous watch!


I'll try posting it again.  Here goes ......


----------



## tomato_juice

here's mine. It's like what most of you have ... 31mm datejust -two tone, oyster bracelet. I have a small wrist but i prefer men's size watch. this size is just perfect for me  love it


----------



## Lola24

mangowife said:


> *Lola*, I  your watch and your pics... you said it well when you said it's "more feminine".  I know Rolex is great quality, but I've always considered their styles more bulky and sporty rather than sleek and feminine.  Your watch is BEAUTIFUL and when I first saw your pics, my jaw dropped.  Yours is the first Rolex that I've seen that I could see myself wearing!  (I just took another look at your pics, and the sleekness of the smooth crown appeals to me - I think that's what it's called, it's the part encircling the face - I prefer the smooth over the fluted ones.)
> 
> On the other hand, in my experience I do think that taking photos of watches doesn't always do them justice.  I just bought a watch online (got it tonight!) and I thought it looked bulky in the pics, but now that I have it on my wrist, I think it's perfect.
> 
> My dream watch is a Cartier (either the Tank or the Roadster, haven't decided yet), but I noticed a few ladies have already commented in this thread that they prefer their Rolex over their Cartier.  May I ask why?  (I remember a previous thread about this, but I thought I'd ask it again here to get more opinions...)



Thank you! I just noticed this post today..... I also love the look of the Roadster and the Tank, I  had my eye on a Santos for the longest time, but when it came down to it I asked myself if I were only to get one more watch what would it be and when I put this Rolex on that was it!  Not sure if it's the last watch I'll ever get but for some reason I just couldn't imagine getting a Cartier instead of a Rolex.....maybe in addittion...... Rolex to me just seems to be the most classic and I don't think I'll grow out of it in 20 years......


----------



## aquablueness

rosieroseanna said:


> I wear an Omega but my mum has worn a gold Rolex datejust with diamonds for the past 14 years and it still looks new, she even wears it in the bath. Personally I like the one that is advertised as the 'men's watch women prefer' it's like a midsize and chunky, it's gorgeous with a black mither of pearl face


 
wow, all these comments about how it looks new after so many many years. geez....tempting me to go get one. i don't think i could afford one though.


----------



## mangowife

Lola24 said:


> Thank you! I just noticed this post today..... I also love the look of the Roadster and the Tank, I had my eye on a Santos for the longest time, but when it came down to it I asked myself if I were only to get one more watch what would it be and when I put this Rolex on that was it! Not sure if it's the last watch I'll ever get but for some reason I just couldn't imagine getting a Cartier instead of a Rolex.....maybe in addittion...... Rolex to me just seems to be the most classic and I don't think I'll grow out of it in 20 years......


 
I've been finding myself doing more and more Rolex research... hmm... may call around soon to ask about preowned Rolexes... we'll see!


----------



## Lola24

^^ cool, good luck, my model just came out in the fall I believe, it's the datejust but the revised/updated one.  It really makes the smooth bezel look amazing IMO, all of the smooth metal is now polished instead of brushed, and the bracelet (band) is solid link instead of hollow.  If you have the opportunity to get to a retailer to compare do it so you can see what I mean.......You may want to wait until you can find some of these newer models in re-sale, it's totally worth it to wait for the new datejust IMO!


----------



## mangowife

^ Lola, that is is a great idea, and probably what I will do!  Thanks for the info about the revised line coming out in Fall 06.  Waiting for them to come into the resale arena seems ideal, since I don't need one RIGHT NOW, and it'll give me time to save up.


----------



## chag

Hubby's Platinum Rolex





My 18k President








Hubby has a matching one to my 18k with Blue Sapphires and I also have a two tone that I am supposed to wear everyday instead of my 18k one... but I haven't started doing that yet..


----------



## chag

ooo sorry.. didn't realize the pic was so big ush:


----------



## totoro928

My 2-tone Rolex Datejust.


----------



## CeeJay

MissusB said:


> My beau owns a jewelry store and he has sold pre-owned Rolex watches for years.


Ooooooh "MissusB" - does your Beau have a brother?!?!   


I have the Oyster Perpetual Date (SS + 18K) with Gold Bezel and Gold Dial.  I plan to upgrade the Dial to something with Diamonds in the near future!!


----------



## jen512

wow, everyone's rolex's are so beautiful!

for my high school graduation last year my parents suprised me with a new rolex. i believe it's called the stainless datejust - rose face- jubilee band. it really is beautiful, i wear it everyday, in the ocean, shower, everywhere.
I hope to post a pic at some point!


----------



## maxter

Hey Chag,

Nice platinum.  Those are few and far between.  More rare than the Daytona (I think).

Love it - thanks for posting!


----------



## chag

You're right^^


----------



## mangowife

Tonight DH and I stopped by Tourneau tonight and played with their Rolexes...  

I tried on and LOVED the new mid-size Datejust (smooth bezel) in stainless steel w/ oyster bracelet!  It had a white face w/ roman numerals, though I really wanted one with diamond markers.  The SA told me that the mid-size w/ oyster bracelet doesn't come w/ diamond markers because the oyster bracelet is considered more sporty, but the diamond markers come w/ the jubilee bracelet.  I'm about to do some research online to confirm this (I sensed the SA was new, though he was very nice).  Can anybody else confirm this is the case?  

Oh, and the watch I tried on was priced at $4700.  I asked if they could do better, they said no.  But they did say that if DH also got the Omega he had his eye on tonight, they'd give us a free double watch winder.  For some reason I found that humorous.


----------



## mangowife

Kat said:


> I'll try posting it again. Here goes ......


 
Kat, I just saw your post - your watch is beautiful!


----------



## mangowife

One question... what are the advantages of buying a Rolex from an authorized dealer vs non-authorized, and do these differences go away when you buy pre-owned?


----------



## tannad

Here is a picture of my watch. It is an 18kt/SS 36 mm datejust with MOP face and jubilee bracelet. Also pictured is my husband's daytona.


----------



## tannad

mangowife said:


> One question... what are the advantages of buying a Rolex from an authorized dealer vs non-authorized, and do these differences go away when you buy pre-owned?


 
Buying from an AD will give you the peace of mind that you purchased an authentic watch will come with a warranty. You can save money by buying from an unauthorized dealer. If you buy from an unauthorized dealer, make sure you do your homework and buy from a trusted source. I believe that the rule is buy the seller, not the watch.


----------



## minz

I received this as a wedding gift from my father-in-law. It is a ss/rose gold with a grey pearl face. According to the SA who helped me choose the watch, the color is limited. If I'm not wrong, the watch cost about $7200. 

I love it so much that I have stopped wearing my Cartier Santos. The Rolex is more wearable than I initially thought.


----------



## mangowife

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread (and other Rolex-related threads)... this happened way sooner than I ever dreamed, but I recently got my first Rolex! 

I tried on a whole slew of Rolexes, and ended up with the SS ladies datejust jubilee, white face w/ roman numerals. I actually surprised myself - I thought I would end up with a midsize datejust oyster (w/ the new smooth bezel), but the jubilee felt right, even with the fluted bezel. I've seen the fluted bezel before on others IRL and I never really liked it, until I saw it on my own arm! Maybe the ones I had seen before weren't real Rolexes! But the fluted bezel is much more delicate and feminine than I remember. Also, I *almost* got one w/ a champagne dial with diamond markers, but both my DH and brother thought it was too flashy for me, and I figured I could always upgrade later by replacing the dial (and DH agrees - maybe for a special anniversary or event?). The ladies size felt right, too.

I'm in love!   And to boot, I bought it from an authorized dealer during my latest visit to Hong Kong, so no tax and 10% off retail!


----------



## mangowife

Incidentally, I did ask about the smooth bezel w/ the jubilee bracelet, and was told by several stores that particular combo isn't made - but I know Lola has one!  

Oh well, I'm still overwhelmingly happy with my watch!


----------



## mustlovebags7

frannita said:


> Here's mine, it's the old style stainless oyster bracelet with rose MOP and white gold bezel  I want a midsize next!
> 
> I posted this on the other thread as well, but here you go again:


 
I LOVE your rolexes.. it's beautiful. I have the same one myself, but blue on the background.


----------



## yeppun_1

Wow!  Love all of your watches!  Unfortunately, I don't have a Rolex, but hope to have one someday!


----------



## kristie

I recently bought a brand new current model midsize datejust, all stainless steel, oyster band, smooth bezel, stick markers, and rose gold face.  I am in absolute  with my watch!


----------



## chag

mangowife said:


> Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread (and other Rolex-related threads)... this happened way sooner than I ever dreamed, but I recently got my first Rolex!
> 
> I tried on a whole slew of Rolexes, and ended up with the SS ladies datejust jubilee, white face w/ roman numerals. I actually surprised myself - I thought I would end up with a midsize datejust oyster (w/ the new smooth bezel), but the jubilee felt right, even with the fluted bezel. I've seen the fluted bezel before on others IRL and I never really liked it, until I saw it on my own arm! Maybe the ones I had seen before weren't real Rolexes! But the fluted bezel is much more delicate and feminine than I remember. Also, I *almost* got one w/ a champagne dial with diamond markers, but both my DH and brother thought it was too flashy for me, and I figured I could always upgrade later by replacing the dial (and DH agrees - maybe for a special anniversary or event?). The ladies size felt right, too.
> 
> I'm in love!   And to boot, I bought it from an authorized dealer during my latest visit to Hong Kong, so no tax and 10% off retail!


Mango!!!!! That is superb!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! I loooove it! And it looks just fabulous on ya too


----------



## victoshieh

I have the oyster perpetual datejust (midsize) with the roman numeral face. I love it and wear it everyday


----------



## mangowife

chag said:


> Mango!!!!! That is superb!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! I loooove it! And it looks just fabulous on ya too


 
Thanks Chag!  It's my everyday watch now!  

I'm waiting for the day when you and hubby venture into the luxury watches business... !


----------



## mangowife

victoshieh said:


> I have the oyster perpetual datejust (midsize) with the roman numeral face. I love it and wear it everyday


 
ooo... what color face?


----------



## mangowife

kristie said:


> I recently bought a brand new current model midsize datejust, all stainless steel, oyster band, smooth bezel, stick markers, and rose gold face. I am in absolute  with my watch!


 
It's looking like the midsized oyster datejust is a popular one!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## chag

mangowife said:


> Thanks Chag!  It's my everyday watch now!
> 
> I'm waiting for the day when you and hubby venture into the luxury watches business... !


Neva!!! actually... ME FIRST LoL!!!


----------



## crabtreemeeko

I have a ladies datejust jubilee, white face with roman numerals... bought it 5 years ago and looks as good as new! Its so wearable and classic


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wow - I am so glad that I came across this thread.

I am hopefully getting my very first Rolex at the end of the year for my birthday (and also to celebrate losing 5 stone in weight!!! Yeah!!) and I have been completely stumped by all the choices.

This thread has helped me a lot, especially seeing all your lovely watches being worn.  I find that they look a lot different actually on somebody's wrist than they do laid flat or anything.

I think I'm swaying towards something like a Ladies Stainless Steel Datejust with a new Jubilee Bracelet,  and a cut bezel.  I don't really want it too blinging, I like something plainer but I could be persuaded to have a few diamonds - maybe just at the 12, 3, 6 and 9?  

My biggest problem is what coloured face?  I am strongly swaying to a White face - BUT I also like the  Grey/Silver, Mother of Pearl or Pink - although I love the Black face too - Oh this is too hard!

Also, because I have been very overweight I have worn mens watches (as an attempt to make my wrists look smaller?) so I'm not sure whether a Ladies size would be too small for me and maybe I should go for a Mid Size.

I think I will have to go to Harrods where they have nearly the whole collection and try on so many that the SA gets fed up with me and try to decide.

For the time being - please keep posting photos of your watches (preferably wearing them as it gives a better idea of size) so that I can narrow down my search (or possibly widen it!!!).

Oh dear - Handbags and now watches, my hubby is going to have a fit!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

BlingStorm1913 said:


> Pic attached....



Lets see if we can make this lovely picture bigger.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

soccermom_nj said:


> pic of my rolex...sorry for the pic..i'm not really good at this



Would love to see a better photo of this if you can - it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Lets see if we can make this lovely picture bigger.



Well that didn't seem to work very well did it - still - lovely watch.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Kat said:


> I'll try posting it again.  Here goes ......



Kat - that is a gorgeous watch - I know you have said you are not sure what model it is but can you tell me if it is a Ladies or Mid Size (31mm) thanks.  Its looks stunning on you - I LOOOOOOVE your ring too - what is it?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I'd love to see more of your Rolexes - I'm having a hard time deciding on which one to get later this year.

I loooooove photos!


----------



## joanniii

me too~!  I've got a few in mind, but I'd love to see what else you ladies have!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

joanniii said:


> me too~!  I've got a few in mind, but I'd love to see what else you ladies have!



Yeah its lovely to see them actually being worn as well isn't it - they do look different and nicer than just laying flat or on the net.


----------



## duna

frannita said:


> Here's mine, it's the old style stainless oyster bracelet with rose MOP and white gold bezel  I want a midsize next!
> 
> I posted this on the other thread as well, but here you go again:


 
I have exactly the same dial on my medium size Datejust; I also have a yellow gold Lady Datejust with blue dial and Oyster bracelet, and an Explorer I.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## preppieblonde

I have a stainless and gold lady datejust with diamond bezel and diamond numerals. It is no longer made and has risen in value over the years. I recieved it for high school graduation. It's fabulous and I love it! I wear it every day, even to the gym. So timeless.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

mangowife said:


> I tried on a whole slew of Rolexes, and ended up with the SS ladies datejust jubilee, white face w/ roman numerals.



This is the one I've been looking at.  Its been so nice to see it on somebody (I haven't actually tried it on yet as I'm not able to get one until the end of the year and I don't want to try any on as I'll only want it sooner and be upset!).


----------



## mangowife

Ali-bagpuss said:


> This is the one I've been looking at. Its been so nice to see it on somebody (I haven't actually tried it on yet as I'm not able to get one until the end of the year and I don't want to try any on as I'll only want it sooner and be upset!).


 
I'm glad you're considering it! I've worn it everyday since I got it, and I  it!


----------



## chessmont

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Wow - I am so glad that I came across this thread.
> 
> Also, because I have been very overweight I have worn mens watches (as an attempt to make my wrists look smaller?) so I'm not sure whether a Ladies size would be too small for me and maybe I should go for a Mid Size.
> 
> !



--Congratulations on the hard work losing weight!How much is 5 stone in pounds?

I am big boned, and I like the midsize better than the women's - and you can see how the bigger watches look so good on the tpf-ers.

I have had a lot of Rolexes over the years, but now I have scaled down to two:  a midsize yellow gold President with white dial and diamond bezel, and a stainless steel Submariner.  I wear my Sub a lot more often than the President.

I have a dream some day to have a gold Sub, can't decide if black or blue dial/bezel.  Though it doesn't much matter yet as I have no possibility in the near future of getting one


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thanks for the congratuations - there are 14 pounds in a stone so 5 stone would equal 70 pounds (that doesn't sound very much, I was expecting it to be higher than that - maybe it would sound better if I said I used to be 203 pounds and I'm now 133 pounds!)

I'd love to see photos of you wearing your watches so I can see the midsize - most of the photos on here are ladies size.


----------



## chessmont

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I used to be 203 pounds and I'm now 133 pounds!)
> 
> I'd love to see photos of you wearing your watches so I can see the midsize - most of the photos on here are ladies size.



---wow, that is great!!  I remember how difficult it was to lose 30 lbs.  I still should lose another 20, but I am not willing to go to the next level of deprivation.

Here are a couplr pics (yes, those are my old lady hands, ugh!)


----------



## chessmont

Hmmm, and that bruise on my arm is So attractive, LOL.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Your Submariner is gorgeous - maybe I'll have to try one of those on too!


----------



## chessmont

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Your Submariner is gorgeous - maybe I'll have to try one of those on too!



--yes I love the Sub!  I worry about banging around my President - Though I bought it pre-owned, it was in great condition and now it has a few scratches on the crystal.  But the Sub just goes anywhere, does anything and 'keeps on ticking' (oops, wrong brand, hehe!).


----------



## twinkie2006

I usually wear my med Yachtmaster everyday.....the other one is just sitting in the safe  my husband is a big fan of Rolex watches...the first one he bought me is the Oyster Perpetrual Datejust which i use to wear erveryday too 
Although I want to get another rolex watch but I am going to try and save all my money for a diamond ring


----------



## chessmont

twinkie2006 said:


> I usually wear my med Yachtmaster everyday.....the other one is just sitting in the safe  my husband is a big fan of Rolex watches...the first one he bought me is the Oyster Perpetrual Datejust which i use to wear erveryday too
> Although I want to get another rolex watch but I am going to try and save all my money for a diamond ring



-Very nice!  I used to have a two-tone midsize with blue dial, but I ended up not liking it that much after awhile.  I think if I had gotten one like yours, I would still have it.


----------



## uwsgirl2004

SS Daytona
Explorer I Lady
Explorer II
and buying a YG Diamond Pearlmaster now!


----------



## peace43

I bought it three years ago and have been wearing it everyday!!!  I love my watch!!  (But I just noticed that I chipped the edge of the crystal - I think it happened yesterday while I was at a concert!!  Yikes!!)

Oyster Perpetual Datejust with rose face and jubilee stainless steel bracelet:


----------



## Queen Mahra

This is my dad's new daytona


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oooooh I love this thread - I get so excited when I see that there is a new post - how sad is that!!!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

peace43 said:


> I bought it three years ago and have been wearing it everyday!!!  I love my watch!!  (But I just noticed that I chipped the edge of the crystal - I think it happened yesterday while I was at a concert!!  Yikes!!)
> 
> Oyster Perpetual Datejust with rose face and jubilee stainless steel bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 204630
> 
> 
> View attachment 204631
> 
> 
> View attachment 204632
> 
> 
> View attachment 204633



I love this watch - sorry to hear about the chip - I hope you can get it fixed or replaced or something.


----------



## luv my bags

Mine should be here any day now!! I ordered the mid-size, date-just, stainless steel, oyster bracelet, champagne face, stick markers with the "fluted" bezel (I think that's the right name)! ;P

I can't wait to get it! I'll post pics as soon as it's here!


----------



## peace43

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I love this watch - sorry to hear about the chip - I hope you can get it fixed or replaced or something.


 
Thx!  The little chip is on the rim of the glass dome so it's not noticeable but I can feel it and that's what bothers me!  But, I probably won't get it fixed because it really isn't that noticeable.  I guess I'll just wait until something else happens before I have to bring it in for repair or servicing.  Maybe when it's 5 years old I'll bring it in for maintenance....


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

luv my bags said:


> Mine should be here any day now!! I ordered the mid-size, date-just, stainless steel, oyster bracelet, champagne face, stick markers with the "fluted" bezel (I think that's the right name)! ;P
> 
> I can't wait to get it! I'll post pics as soon as it's here!



Sounds fab - make sure you post pics!


----------



## Sunshine

I have to post pics of husbands new one....its HOT. Can not wait to wear it!!lol...he said NO!!! I said YES!!! Im so going to! Off to take pics. As soon as I find the charger....


----------



## sputnik

frannita said:


> Here's mine, it's the old style stainless oyster bracelet with rose MOP and white gold bezel  I want a midsize next!
> 
> I posted this on the other thread as well, but here you go again:


 
this is pretty much my favourite rolex. i hate the yellow gold ones and pretty much all the ones with stones that are blingier. 
this one is sleek and classy, retro yet modern and timeless. love it!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

-SS datejust with blue face and oyster band (matching set with DH)
-WG presidential with diamond dial/bezel 
-SS daytona with white face (DH's)

**i'm eyeing the SS with pink gold and diamonds next!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

peanutbabycakes said:


> -SS datejust with blue face and oyster band (matching set with DH)
> -WG presidential with diamond dial/bezel
> -SS daytona with white face (DH's)
> 
> **i'm eyeing the SS with pink gold and diamonds next!



OOOOOh sound lovely - photos please


----------



## frannita

sputnik said:


> this is pretty much my favourite rolex. i hate the yellow gold ones and pretty much all the ones with stones that are blingier.
> this one is sleek and classy, retro yet modern and timeless. love it!



Thanks!  I couldn't be happier with this one. Works great for everyday wear but is sleek enough to wear at night! 

Although, I would love to get a WG President too 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peanutbabycakes*
> 
> 
> -SS datejust with blue face and oyster band (matching set with DH)
> -WG presidential with diamond dial/bezel
> -SS daytona with white face (DH's)
> 
> **i'm eyeing the SS with pink gold and diamonds next!



I'm with Ali. Would love to see pics too!!! Esp your president!


----------



## SWlife

Ladies, I'm in awe of your watches, loved reading this thread!


----------



## sparklemint

I have a lady datejust with YG/SS jubilee bracelet, champagne face, roman numerals.  I adore it, but I wish I had sprung for the diamond markers.  I love the roman numerals, but the diamonds add that extra little punch.
Loved all the pics.. thanks everyone!!


----------



## Coldplaylover

I have the 2 tone Lady Datejust with midnight blue diamond face.....


----------



## candiesim

My Mid-size Datejust with SS jubilee bracelet Champagne diamond face


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I can't tell you how excited I get when I see that somebody has posted something new on this thread - its a little sad actually!!!


----------



## judebabe

Hi,

My first post in Jewellery Box!!!
Awesome forum too!!!

You guys know so much about everything.

This is my watch.
Got it last year!
With the invisible clasp...

LOVE IT!!!







Unfortunately... 
Just found the chip on the crystal.

:cry:

Does anyone know if this can be fixed??


----------



## robbins65

Ladies 18kt gold with diamond bezel, sapphires at 3,6,9 &12, diamonds numbers.......I Love this watch, wear it everyday!


----------



## zippie

Love looking at everyone's watches and rings


----------



## mangowife

judebabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post in Jewellery Box!!!
> Awesome forum too!!!
> 
> You guys know so much about everything.
> 
> This is my watch.
> Got it last year!
> With the invisible clasp...
> 
> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately...
> Just found the chip on the crystal.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Does anyone know if this can be fixed??


 
Congrats on your first post in this subforum!  This is GORGEOUS, and I almost got this one but ended up with a roman numeral face - but boy, do I love the diamond markers!  Wear it in good health!  Is this the ladies size or mid size?


----------



## mangowife

robbins65 said:


> Ladies 18kt gold with diamond bezel, sapphires at 3,6,9 &12, diamonds numbers.......I Love this watch, wear it everyday!


 
WOW!  What a unique watch!  Have you seen anyone else with this style?  What a beauty!


----------



## mangowife

zippie said:


> Love looking at everyone's watches and rings


 
Forget the rings - check out that bracelet!  Whoa!!!


----------



## judebabe

mangowife said:


> Congrats on your first post in this subforum!  This is GORGEOUS, and I almost got this one but ended up with a roman numeral face - but boy, do I love the diamond markers!  Wear it in good health!  Is this the ladies size or mid size?



Hi mangowife! 

Its the ladies size!!!

I love the diamond markers too.


----------



## zippie

mangowife - LOL Thanks, it is 10 carats in white gold and I love it.


----------



## 77joan

I have a Rolex Datejust with the new model bracelet. I was wondering if anyone know the proper way to unfasten the bracelet? I was told that it was wrong to simply lift up by pulling up the Rolex crest.


----------



## peace43

77joan said:


> I have a Rolex Datejust with the new model bracelet. I was wondering if anyone know the proper way to unfasten the bracelet? I was told that it was wrong to simply lift up by pulling up the Rolex crest.



Sorry, don't have the new Rolex watch bracelet but talk to the jeweler that sold it to you.  I've seen the new bracelet and I think the jeweler did pull on the Rolex crest to open it for me to try on....  I have the older style bracelet.  Bummer because the newer bracelet it pretty!!!


----------



## windycityaj

I love looking at all the watches...hope to own a Rolex one day.  This is so inspiring!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I think I've actually asked this before but didn't get an answer - I'm hoping to get my first Rolex at the end of the year but I know that it will probably be one of the cheaper ones with no or little bling (due to funds).  

At the moment, I want a Silver coloured New Jubilee Bracelet, Cut Bezel, Stick Markers and either White or Silver face but ideally I would love a Mother of Pearl face with possibly Diamond markers but obviously my funds wont stretch that far at the moment.

Could I get the White or Silver face now and then maybe next year change the face???


----------



## Lola24

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I think I've actually asked this before but didn't get an answer - I'm hoping to get my first Rolex at the end of the year but I know that it will probably be one of the cheaper ones with no or little bling (due to funds).
> 
> At the moment, I want a Silver coloured New Jubilee Bracelet, Cut Bezel, Stick Markers and either White or Silver face but ideally I would love a Mother of Pearl face with possibly Diamond markers but obviously my funds wont stretch that far at the moment.
> 
> Could I get the White or Silver face now and then maybe next year change the face???



I've been told you can and can't change things.....whatever you buy is serial numbered as what you buy, if you change anything I believe Rolex will not service it or acknowledge it.  I know people do alter Rolex's all the time but in my opinion I would either buy one that you really like and can afford now and possibly get a fancier one in the future or just wait.  Personally I wanted a Rolex without diamonds to start, it's easier to wear everday with my style.......


----------



## peace43

Lola24 said:


> I've been told you can and can't change things.....whatever you buy is serial numbered as what you buy, if you change anything I believe Rolex will not service it or acknowledge it.  I know people do alter Rolex's all the time but in my opinion I would either buy one that you really like and can afford now and possibly get a fancier one in the future or just wait.  Personally I wanted a Rolex without diamonds to start, it's easier to wear everday with my style.......



I think if you go through the authorized Rolex dealer to buy a replacement face (diamonds, etc.), then it would probably be ok and wouldn't void the Rolex service agreement.  I remember when I bought my Rolex that the salesperson mentioned that I could always upgrade the watchface at a later date and that Rolex sold replacement parts.  However, I've read others who've bought the diamond faces, etc. through a different vendor.

But, I think you're right.... it's easier to wear the Rolex everyday without diamonds - the diamonds make the watch look alot more formal, IMO.  But, the diamonds sure are pretty!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thanks a lot for your responses.

I think I'm going to try both my favourites on and see how I feel (and how much they are).  If I really like the Mother of Pearl, Diamond face but can't afford it then I may ask about changing it later on and see what they say.

I don't want too much bling on it - its not really me, but I do like the Diamond Markers.


----------



## mangowife

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I don't want too much bling on it - its not really me, but I do like the Diamond Markers.


 
I am/was in a very similar situation!  I wanted one with diamond markers but thought it might have been too much for everyday.  So I bought the jubilee with white face with roman numerals, knowing that I could get a new face with diamonds later on (I'd stick with an authorized dealer, personally).  I know the face can definitely be changed - it was party of my decision to buy the white face first and perhaps consider upgrading the face a a later date.  HTH!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

mangowife said:


> I am/was in a very similar situation!  I wanted one with diamond markers but thought it might have been too much for everyday.  So I bought the jubilee with white face with roman numerals, knowing that I could get a new face with diamonds later on (I'd stick with an authorized dealer, personally).  I know the face can definitely be changed - it was party of my decision to buy the white face first and perhaps consider upgrading the face a a later date.  HTH!



Thanks - I thought you could - I've seen your watch on here and I really like it.

I'm sure that if I went to a Rolex authorized dealer that it would still be guaranteed etc.  Its so exciting - I wish I could get one now but we're waiting for my hubby's bonus at the end of the year (I'm hopefully getting a new Mini Cooper too and an eternity ring (we've just celebrated our 10th wedding anniversary - I hope his bonus is an extra good one this year!!!!!!!)


----------



## Lola24

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Thanks - I thought you could - I've seen your watch on here and I really like it.
> 
> I'm sure that if I went to a Rolex authorized dealer that it would still be guaranteed etc.  Its so exciting - I wish I could get one now but we're waiting for my hubby's bonus at the end of the year (I'm hopefully getting a new Mini Cooper too and an eternity ring (we've just celebrated our 10th wedding anniversary - I hope his bonus is an extra good one this year!!!!!!!)



The ability to change the face isn't in question, we know you can do that by the amount of people out there that have, just talk to the authorized dealer you deal with about it before you make the purchase. I had asked more than one when I was buying my Rolex and they all said people do it but again the serial number of the watch is connected to everything built into that original watch....... I think the main reason you can get replacement dials is to make repairs, not change the watch though I could be wrong.  Again, like I said, I've always been told you don't want to do this with the jewelery stores I've dealt with, maybe they were just overly conservative.... or wanted to sell me the more expensive watch lol..... in the end I think the final decision is all yours because it can be done........


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^^^^^ Thanks - I'm going to speak to the dealer when I go to get mine and see what they say.


----------



## Littlesharon

Lola24 said:


> The ability to change the face isn't in question, we know you can do that by the amount of people out there that have, just talk to the authorized dealer you deal with about it before you make the purchase. I had asked more than one when I was buying my Rolex and they all said people do it but again the serial number of the watch is connected to everything built into that original watch....... I think the main reason you can get replacement dials is to make repairs, not change the watch though I could be wrong. Again, like I said, I've always been told you don't want to do this with the jewelery stores I've dealt with, maybe they were just overly conservative.... or wanted to sell me the more expensive watch lol..... in the end I think the final decision is all yours because it can be done........


 
I agree with this advice. My husband wanted to change his watch face and it was extreemly expensive all things considered. Also one Rolex dealer said they dont do it, another said they did. I got the feeling that it was not done without really charging the customer an arm and a leg, and that the cost would put most people off. Also, keep in mind that they keep your old face in the deal.

I suggest that anyone buying with an upgrade in mind, should wait even another year to get the upgrade first. Because the most expensive thing is the thing you need to buy twice!


----------



## mangowife

Littlesharon said:


> Also, keep in mind that they keep your old face in the deal.


 
Yes, this is true - the authorized Rolex dealer will keep your original face if you replace it with a new one because otherwise there will be extra Rolex watchfaces floating around... and they don't want that.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Maybe I'll just wait then.  I think I'll got to Harrods where they have nearly the entire range, then I can try loads on - who knows I may actually prefer a plainer face anyway!  I'm not really into really blinging watches.


----------



## TheBigBunny

Lola,
I'd be wary of changing faces with Rolexes.  I believe that Rolex will not service a watch that has had its original face swapped out, unless you happen to have purchased one of the very high-end ones (Plat/WG/YG/RG day-dates).  The day-dates can have their faces switched by Rolex; I am as of yet unsure as to the lesser models like the datejust.  Practices differ from region to region.  

For instance, the UK RSC (rolex service center) is known to be pretty understanding with its customers.  I have heard quite a few instances where customers with skinny-hand daytonas have had their hands swapped out for the fat ones... gratis!  This would never happen at the NY RSC.


----------



## Dominik

As long as it's an original Rolex dial you won't get in any trouble. Different thing with aftermarket dials though.


----------



## mbarbi

are all rolex watches automatic???


----------



## Dominik

Yes and no. All "Oyster" models currently in production are automatic. There used to be handwound Oysters until the mid-80s and quarz Oysters until 2002.
What most seem to forget is that there's a second Rolex product line called "Cellini", those watches aren't very popular, at least not as much as the Oysters, but they have to be mentioned, as they're also Rolex watches. Cellinis are handwound. Actually they're a bargain compared to other elegant watches with in-house movements (like Patek, VC, etc.).


----------



## mbarbi

thanks dominik


----------



## peace43

Here's pics of my Rolex collection:

White face - my dad's Rolex that I inherited - I think this watch is over 20 years old but needs to be serviced:  Men's Datejust with Jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, and stick markers.

Rose face - my first Rolex that I bought 3 years ago:  Ladies Datejust with Jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, and Roman numerals.

Blue face - my brand new Rolex that I purchased about two weeks ago:  Mid-size Datejust with Oyster bracelet, smooth bezel, and Roman numerals.


----------



## mangowife

^  Gorgeous, esp the new one!  Congrats on them all!  And I love the one from your dad, too... so sentimental!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^^The second one, the Rose Face one, is my favourite.  That's similar to what I am after.  My problem is I can't decide on what colour face to get.

I know what bracelet, bezel and markers but I keep changing my mind on the face colour.  Maybe I will just have to try lots on and see what suits me most.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

We need more photos on this thread - there must be more of you out there with lovely Rolex watches you can show us!!!!


----------



## xegbl

acegirl said:


> A Rolex is a great choice~ so many gorgeous combinations to choose from! I have a Datejust Oyster. White Gold & Stainless steel, slate blue face with diamond number markings. I love it now as much as the first day I got it! And boy, has it taken a beating or 2 & it still looks new~


 
Hi, that looks nice. May I ask how much does it cost?


----------



## maxter

xegbl said:


> Hi, that looks nice. May I ask how much does it cost?



I think acegirl is in the process of moving so I doubt if she is check tPF lately.  You might want to PM her and she'll get back to you.  She told me when she bought it but I can't remember - sorry.  It's a beautiful watch!!


----------



## Dominik

This particular watch is no longer in production.

Its reference number is 79174, last MRSP in Germany (incl. 16% VAT!) was 3435 (with standard dial).
MOP was approximately +900, 10 diamond dial +1300, MOP/10 diamond +2700.

Again: model is discontinued and all prices incl. 16% VAT.

The "new" Lady-Datejust steel/whitegold bezel has the reference number 179174, now also an oyster bracelet is available with the ribbed bezel. Prices in Germany (incl. 16% VAT): With oyster bracelet: 4145, it seems that the prices for the dials haven't changed.


----------



## mbarbi

do all the new model of jubilee bracelets have the invisible clasp??


----------



## mbarbi

what year did they start making the invisible clasp? thanks so much.


----------



## Royal

I've got a Lady Datejust with a smooth bezel and a Presidential bracelet (I think that's what it's called).  I'm getting a YG Pearlmaster with diamond bezel very soon!  I hope tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## Royal

I've got a Lady Datejust with a smooth bezel and a Presidential bracelet (I think that's what it's called).  I'm getting a YG Pearlmaster with diamond bezel very soon!  I hope tomorrow or Monday!


----------



## greenleaflettuc

I have a gold and steel lady datejust, champagne dial, jubilee bracelet.  I also have a "vintage" 31mm no date steel oyster which I wear every day.  I love a bigger watch.  I'm thinking of a 36mm steel datejust with a blue dial and diamond hour markers


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^^^  Oooh can we see photos?

*Royal* would love to see a photo of that Pearlmaster when you get it.


----------



## Dominik

mbarbi said:


> do all the new model of jubilee bracelets have the invisible clasp??


 
Yes, they have been introduced to all models now, the steel models (all sizes) since 2006, the two tone models since late 2004, as far as I remember.


----------



## mbarbi

thanks dominik!


----------



## Bagged

Ali-bagpuss said:


> ^^The second one, the Rose Face one, is my favourite.


 I love them also!   I don't have one of those, but I may get one.


----------



## Bagged

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I'm not really into really blinging watches.


I agree with you on this one!


----------



## Bagged

maxter said:


> Three size:  Men's, Mid-size (Air King) and Women's.


I love all of these!!  A nice tennis bracelet would look even prettier with these.  Just classy and gorgeous!


----------



## Agent Kitty

I have a Rolex Cellini in  yellow gold with a black strap and a gold deployant buckle. It is a white face with gold roman numerals. I love this watch, it is hand made and very few people weaer these.


----------



## Charlie

I dont own a watch but DH has this one and I think its stunning. I will take better pictures


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^^ Same here - my hubby is watch mad (like me with my handbags!) and he has a Submariner.  I will hopefully be getting my first Rolex (I say first because I won't rule out getting another one!!! Ha!!) at the end of this year for my birthday - although I want a new car too (a Mini) so I might not be able to get both, maybe the watch will have to wait AGAIN!!!


----------



## LVgal1972

I have a lady datejust, white dial, two-toned jubilee bracelet. Will get myself the mid-sized one with the blue dial and oyster bracelet for my birthday this year!


----------



## mbarbi

does the arabic numerals have luminous dials??


----------



## jclr

I have the White Gold Oyster Perpetual Lady Date Just, but I wear my seven year-old stainless stell Tag Heuer tank watch everyday.  I'd like a Cartier next.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

LVgal1972 said:


> I have a lady datejust, white dial, two-toned jubilee bracelet. Will get myself the mid-sized one with the blue dial and oyster bracelet for my birthday this year!



Can you post a photo of your two-toned, white dial watch please?  

I was adament that I was going to get a Stainless Steel, white or black face one but having seen a two-tone one on a lady at my gym, I think I've changed my mind and want a two-tone one.

Also, to all who own Rolex's - do you wear your Rolex in the gym and swimming?  I know you can but I'm not sure whether I would want to or not, especially swimming.


----------



## LVgal1972

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Can you post a photo of your two-toned, white dial watch please?
> 
> I was adament that I was going to get a Stainless Steel, white or black face one but having seen a two-tone one on a lady at my gym, I think I've changed my mind and want a two-tone one.
> 
> Also, to all who own Rolex's - do you wear your Rolex in the gym and swimming? I know you can but I'm not sure whether I would want to or not, especially swimming.


Here's a pic of my two toned with my SS midsize ( got the black face instead). The pics dont do them justice but here they are for comparison....


----------



## peace43

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Can you post a photo of your two-toned, white dial watch please?
> 
> I was adament that I was going to get a Stainless Steel, white or black face one but having seen a two-tone one on a lady at my gym, I think I've changed my mind and want a two-tone one.
> 
> Also, to all who own Rolex's - do you wear your Rolex in the gym and swimming?  I know you can but I'm not sure whether I would want to or not, especially swimming.





I don't go to the gym, but I think it would be ok to wear a Rolex at the gym but not if you're using weights - just in case you bang your wrist against something.  Probably running on the treadmill is fine....

And, even though Rolex can go underwater, I prefer NOT to wear it while swimming.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

LVgal1972 said:


> Here's a pic of my two toned with my SS midsize ( got the black face instead). The pics dont do them justice but here they are for comparison....



Thanks for that - its definately made my mind up!  Its a two-tone for me.

Congrats on the mid-size too, thats nice.  Which one do you wear most?


----------



## LVgal1972

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Thanks for that - its definately made my mind up! Its a two-tone for me.
> 
> Congrats on the mid-size too, thats nice. Which one do you wear most?


Ive been using my midsize more often since I prefer chunky watches lately. But I also use my two-toned mostly on weekends, for parties, dinners, social events or when I prefer something light, especially when Im busy doing errands. Please post pics when you get your new two-toned!!! I love mine too! Simple yet classic and elegant! Can be dressed up and dressed down. The midsize seems more casual.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^I should be getting it in either November or December (unlike lots of PFers I don't have the money to just go out and get one when I want - I've had to wait for a certain lump of money to arrive first!  I've been waiting for a Rolex for years!!!).

I will definately post photos WHEN I get it - that's if when faced with a selection, I can make up my mind!!!!  Gosh I didn't realise it would be so hard to choose one!


----------



## peace43

^^
Good luck with your decision!!!  I'm still paying off my 2nd Rolex, but it's worth the money!!!


----------



## Lola24

mbarbi said:


> what year did they start making the invisible clasp? thanks so much.


I got mine in 2006 and they had just started with that clasp.


----------



## Lola24

mangowife said:


> Incidentally, I did ask about the smooth bezel w/ the jubilee bracelet, and was told by several stores that particular combo isn't made - but I know Lola has one!
> 
> Oh well, I'm still overwhelmingly happy with my watch!


 
LOL, I just saw this, so glad you got your watch!  The smooth bezel and jubilee bracelet was not an easy find, everyone told me I would have to special order it then we found one at a great store in Ala Moana Mall in Hawaii, it wasn't even on display.....but they had it.


----------



## mbarbi

love mine....one is stainless steel salmon dial with polished bezel.







the other one is two-tone gray dial with fluted bezel.


----------



## peace43

^^

Nice!!!  Are both your watches mid-size or ladies size?


----------



## Keane Fan

wow. i want a rolex.haha.


----------



## mbarbi

ladies size


----------



## thimp

Here's mine. President Ladies 18k yellow gold with black onyx dial. I don't think it's made anymore. Too bad, since I love the simplicity of the dial.


----------



## lifeisfun

i've got the oyster perpetual datejust  with a grey face in yellow gold.  It's got diamonds where the numbers would be.  I wish it had a complete circle of diamonds on the outside.  does anyone know if I can have that done?


----------



## carospandow

Mine is almost the same but I have a white dial instead of gray.

I love mine and hardly take it off. Had it for approx 9 yrs now and still in great condition



mbarbi said:


> love mine....one is stainless steel salmon dial with polished bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other one is two-tone gray dial with fluted bezel.


----------



## mawsey

judebabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post in Jewellery Box!!!
> Awesome forum too!!!
> 
> You guys know so much about everything.
> 
> This is my watch.
> Got it last year!
> With the invisible clasp...
> 
> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately...
> Just found the chip on the crystal.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Does anyone know if this can be fixed??




I absolutely love this watch and was thinking of ordering one similar - can anyone confirm the colour of the dial - silver or white? Thanks


----------



## shazam

I have a ladies datejust two-tone brushed SS/18K yellow gold jubilee band, with fluted gold bezel and champagne jubilee/anniversary dial with diamond markers. This is just an online auction picture of the model, but that's what she looks like. I'll try to post a picture of my own if I get a chance.


----------



## mangowife

mawsey said:


> I absolutely love this watch and was thinking of ordering one similar - can anyone confirm the colour of the dial - silver or white? Thanks


 
This dial looks silver to me!


----------



## mawsey

^^^^ Thanks mangowife


----------



## Littlesharon

Girls, your watches are all superb!

I particularly like how they last for years and can be treated roughly.

What is your advice for someone buying for the first time re size. At one point I couldnt even look at small faces, now I am beginning to see them as nice again. Should I be looking at the ladies or mid size. Is the ladies size more versatile for evening, or are they all pretty casual anyway. 

BTW, I am not little, its just a name that some people call my daughter because she is a little me!!!


----------



## bagsforme

Ladydate with Salmon face.  Oyster band.


----------



## chanel-girl

*My new stainless & 18K white gold diamond MOP dial Lady Datejust!!*


----------



## Plain_Jane_Too

Here is my one and only Rolex ... and not by choice either. It looks just like JudeBabe's only it's with two-toned bracelet + gold hands on gold face.

Story: A former friend & classmate used the watch as a collateral to borrow $5K from me. After numerous times to collect (I even went to Small Claims Court in BH) she defaulted. She even tried to sweet talk me into giving her the Rolex so she can pawn it someplace else and give me back my $5K. 

*sigh* She must think I am stupid...after all I loaned her the money in the first place.

Am not even sure how long I can keep the watch before I can sell it. I personally am not into Rolexes but here I am with one...


----------



## shu

Can anyone give me an approximate price on a two-tone jubilee with fluted bezel and diamond markers with the invisible clasp?

The reason I'm asking is because I just got one (tPF totally slipped my mind or else I would've looked through these threads sooner) and I don't know if I've overpaid. =(


----------



## shu

Feel free to PM btw if you're not comfortable saying it on the forum. Thanks again!


----------



## Velouria

Littlesharon said:


> What is your advice for someone buying for the first time re size. At one point I couldnt even look at small faces, now I am beginning to see them as nice again. Should I be looking at the ladies or mid size. Is the ladies size more versatile for evening, or are they all pretty casual anyway.



My favourite watch, and the one I pretty much wear all the time is my Oyster Perpetual Lady Date, with a blue quadrant and a white gold crown (is that the term in english? hope so )
I wear it with jeans or evening dresses, and it really looks fantastic in any occasion.
I also have a bigger one with a white quadrant.

My suggestion for people wanting to buy a Rolex is always the same: don't go for the gold ones. Not only it can be really dangerous to carry one around, they are also mistaken for fakes a lot more (plus I find them "too much", but that's a purely personal opinion)

Hope this helps!


----------



## chaz

I wear a gents GMT2,and I love that its oversized and chunky very sporty and edgy looking on a girl,I am also lucky enough to own a mid-size too for when a more femine appearance is more appropriate. Hope my pics prove helpful.xxxxxxxxxxxxx if it also helps I'm 5'6'' size 6/8 and too skinny!!!!xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Purse-o-holic

if you are still looking into Rolex, they have Rose gold that is simply beautiful.


----------



## itsnicole

Here's my stainless steel & white gold ladies datejust with fluted bezel, white face, and roman numerals...


----------



## mawsey

^^^ gorgeous


----------



## kristenmi123

I use to own a Rolex a few years ago but it doesn't compare to the one I saw today flipping through a magazine. It's so me but I don't dare ask the price....

It's the Oyster Perpetual Datejust Royal Black.

(sorry if this was already posted......but I love it!!!)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Here is mine.  It is simple, but I love it.  =)

It's a 31mm ladies datejust in all steel with the smooth bezel.


----------



## mangowife

itsnicole said:


> Here's my stainless steel & white gold ladies datejust with fluted bezel, white face, and roman numerals...


 
*itsnicole* - we are rolex sisters!     The watch looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Royal

I have a Pearlmaster, diamond bezel, yellow gold (but no diamonds on the bracelet).  That's my new addition!


----------



## bl2k4

Royal said:


> I have a Pearlmaster, diamond bezel, yellow gold (but no diamonds on the bracelet).  That's my new addition!


very nice piece!
that is what I am looking at in wg for my future purchase very soon


----------



## itsnicole

mangowife said:


> *itsnicole* - we are rolex sisters!     The watch looks beautiful on you!



Oh, wow... we are Rolex sisters!!! I just went back and saw your post... it looks so beautiful on you! And your rings... .


----------



## chessmont

Royal said:


> I have a Pearlmaster, diamond bezel, yellow gold (but no diamonds on the bracelet).  That's my new addition!



- I had this watch, with a gold dial;  I found it very difficult to read the time with this color dial.  So, beautiful as it is, I sold it...


----------



## mangowife

itsnicole said:


> Oh, wow... we are Rolex sisters!!! I just went back and saw your post... it looks so beautiful on you! And your rings... .


 
Oh, thank you!  

I have to tell you - I was at Macy's this weekend and the lady in line next to me had on *our* watch, but with diamond markers!  It was so beautiful, I could hardly stop staring!  Hope she didn't think I was weird!

Also noticed you said you got the stainless steel w/ white gold bezel.  I wonder if my bezel is white gold.  I wasn't paying any attention!  Do you know if there is a stainless steel w/ stainless steel bezel option?  If not, then I guess I have a white gold bezel too!


----------



## itsnicole

mangowife said:


> Oh, thank you!
> 
> I have to tell you - I was at Macy's this weekend and the lady in line next to me had on *our* watch, but with diamond markers!  It was so beautiful, I could hardly stop staring!  Hope she didn't think I was weird!
> 
> Also noticed you said you got the stainless steel w/ white gold bezel.  I wonder if my bezel is white gold.  I wasn't paying any attention!  Do you know if there is a stainless steel w/ stainless steel bezel option?  If not, then I guess I have a white gold bezel too!



You're not weird! I am the same when I notice someone with OUR watch, or just any pretty Rolex in general, lol. I always have to look and admire. I LOVE the diamond markers, but it was out of my budget, so I just went with the roman numeral dial. I still love it though!

As far as I know, the fluted bezel is only in white gold, and not stainless steel. When I went to buy mine, that was the only kind they mentioned, so I would think yours is white gold too.


----------



## chanel-girl

Mangowife and itsnicole, I love your Rolex's! That was the style that I was going to get but I decided I NEED the diamond dial and I love the mop! When I got mine I was told that Rolex allows you to trade your watch in, in order to upgrade such as if you wanted to add the diamond dial. I think thats such a great option to be able to get a more expensive model down the line!  itsnicole, we also have the same taste in bags, I have the same Chanel jumbo!


----------



## bl2k4

chanel-girl said:


> Mangowife and itsnicole, I love your Rolex's! That was the style that I was going to get but I decided I NEED the diamond dial and I love the mop! When I got mine I was told that Rolex allows you to trade your watch in, in order to upgrade such as if you wanted to add the diamond dial. I think thats such a great option to be able to get a more expensive model down the line!  itsnicole, we also have the same taste in bags, I have the same Chanel jumbo!


with high end watches, the trade in will cost you a leg and an arm.  It just like driving a new car off the lot.


----------



## itsnicole

chanel-girl said:


> Mangowife and itsnicole, I love your Rolex's! That was the style that I was going to get but I decided I NEED the diamond dial and I love the mop! When I got mine I was told that Rolex allows you to trade your watch in, in order to upgrade such as if you wanted to add the diamond dial. I think thats such a great option to be able to get a more expensive model down the line!  itsnicole, we also have the same taste in bags, I have the same Chanel jumbo!



You made a great choice. The MOP dial with the diamonds is so beautiful!!! Someday, I will upgrade, or if it's possible get another Rolex with that combination. It's too beautiful to pass up... but it's going to take me a while to save with all the money I spend on bags, lol. 

Yay for having the same taste in bags! The jumbo is to die for... it's my favorite!


----------



## chanel-girl

bl2k4 said:


> with high end watches, the trade in will cost you a leg and an arm. It just like driving a new car off the lot.


 
My ad told me that as long as you wait a while after you buy your Rolex, as in around 5 yrs or more, you wont end up losing money upgrading because the price of Rolex goes up steadily over time. If you were to trade in your Rolex soon after you purchase it you would end up losing money in order to upgrade...


----------



## mangowife

itsnicole said:


> You made a great choice. The MOP dial with the diamonds is so beautiful!!! Someday, I will upgrade, or if it's possible get another Rolex with that combination. It's too beautiful to pass up... but it's going to take me a while to save with all the money I spend on bags, lol.
> 
> Yay for having the same taste in bags! The jumbo is to die for... it's my favorite!


 
LOL - I have the jumbo in black caviar w/ silver hardware.  Are we bag twins/triplets too?!?


----------



## chanel-girl

mangowife said:


> LOL - I have the jumbo in black caviar w/ silver hardware. Are we bag twins/triplets too?!?


 

YUP! I have Chanel black jumbo w/ silver hardware too!!  thats too funny! bag triplets! same taste in Rolex and Chanel!


----------



## chaz

chanel-girl said:


> My ad told me that as long as you wait a while after you buy your Rolex, as in around 5 yrs or more, you wont end up losing money upgrading because the price of Rolex goes up steadily over time. If you were to trade in your Rolex soon after you purchase it you would end up losing money in order to upgrade...


 
Why not ask them to get a price for putting a dial in your existing one?Can be done if its got a fluted w/gold bezel and could save you a fortune,unless you are trading up to a Pearlmaster!!!!Yum!!!


----------



## chaz

Plain_Jane_Too said:


> Here is my one and only Rolex ... and not by choice either. It looks just like JudeBabe's only it's with two-toned bracelet + gold hands on gold face.
> 
> Story: A former friend & classmate used the watch as a collateral to borrow $5K from me. After numerous times to collect (I even went to Small Claims Court in BH) she defaulted. She even tried to sweet talk me into giving her the Rolex so she can pawn it someplace else and give me back my $5K.
> 
> *sigh* She must think I am stupid...after all I loaned her the money in the first place.
> 
> Am not even sure how long I can keep the watch before I can sell it. I personally am not into Rolexes but here I am with one...


 
Oh good God!! What a nightmare!!!! I lent a freind some money to help her out of a tight spot,and then I found out she was going out and spending money like water,I got really worried that she would'nt be that reliable at paying me back.I confronted her about it and she told me to eff off and mind my own business,just because I had loaned her cash did'nt mean I had the right to question her social life,true but if I had borrowed cash off someone I would live like a hermit til they were paid back in full!!!!!!!!!!!And yes I did feel stupid,especially when I found out she had done it to loads of other people too!!


----------



## honeybeez

judebabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post in Jewellery Box!!!
> Awesome forum too!!!
> 
> You guys know so much about everything.
> 
> This is my watch.
> Got it last year!
> With the invisible clasp...
> 
> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately...
> Just found the chip on the crystal.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Does anyone know if this can be fixed??


 


what a beauty~! may i know what is the price ?? thanks


----------



## chanel-girl

honeybeez said:


> what a beauty~! may i know what is the price ?? thanks


 
honeybeez- that is the lady datejust with diamonds and what looks like silver dial. The current retail is around $6800 I believe...I recently got the same watch with mother of pearl dial which adds around $1850 to this price...


----------



## mangowife

itsnicole said:


> As far as I know, the fluted bezel is only in white gold, and not stainless steel. When I went to buy mine, that was the only kind they mentioned, so I would think yours is white gold too.


 
Hmm... interesting.  I think I may need to do more research on this because I'm not convinced I have a white gold bezel (though I do appreciate the info you gave, sis!).  With some of the price ranges I've seen given here, it makes me wonder if I got a super good deal or if I do have a stainless steel w/ stainless steel bezel model...

Does anyone know if there was a price increase sometime this year?


----------



## chanel-girl

mangowife said:


> Hmm... interesting. I think I may need to do more research on this because I'm not convinced I have a white gold bezel (though I do appreciate the info you gave, sis!). With some of the price ranges I've seen given here, it makes me wonder if I got a super good deal or if I do have a stainless steel w/ stainless steel bezel model...
> 
> Does anyone know if there was a price increase sometime this year?


I don't think the fluted bezel is made in stainless, just 18k but I'm not positive. I think it is just the smooth bezel that is stainless, but I may be wrong....is yours with the new invisible clasp? there was a big price increase when they introduced the new version with new clasp, I think this was sometime in 2006...but I know some jewelers had the older models still in the cases for a while. When I bought mine last month, there was an older diamond dial model and the price difference was pretty big between the older clasp model and the new clasp model. The new model with the invisible clasp seems to have a slightly chunkier case and the diamond settings appear larger which I LOVED...


----------



## chaz

mangowife said:


> Hmm... interesting. I think I may need to do more research on this because I'm not convinced I have a white gold bezel (though I do appreciate the info you gave, sis!). With some of the price ranges I've seen given here, it makes me wonder if I got a super good deal or if I do have a stainless steel w/ stainless steel bezel model...
> 
> Does anyone know if there was a price increase sometime this year?


 
The fluted bezel is always white gold,and you usually can haggle a good deal as sales for Rolexs' are very competitive between retailers!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chaz

honeybeez said:


> what a beauty~! may i know what is the price ?? thanks


 
Unfortunately it means replacing the whole crystal,mine got a chip in ita watchmaker freind who is a Rolex trained tech had a look at it for me,and said as long as it does'nt compromise the seal,or bug me too much,have it replaced at the next service and that it would wear down and hardly be that noticeable, he was bang on!!!

Then I had it done when it was seviced so I did'nt end up paying for an 'early' service for just a crystal change,and saved a small fortune!!!


----------



## desirusso

I just got the Mid Yacht Master Platinum today I love it. DH got it for my anniversary gift...


----------



## bl2k4

desirusso said:


> I just got the Mid Yacht Master Platinum today I love it. DH got it for my anniversary gift...


congrats.


----------



## chanel-girl

desirusso said:


> I just got the Mid Yacht Master Platinum today I love it. DH got it for my anniversary gift...


 
Ohh congrats!! POST PICS!!


----------



## mangowife

chanel-girl said:


> I don't think the fluted bezel is made in stainless, just 18k but I'm not positive. I think it is just the smooth bezel that is stainless, but I may be wrong....*is yours with the new invisible clasp?* there was a big price increase when they introduced the new version with new clasp, I think this was sometime in 2006...but I know some jewelers had the older models still in the cases for a while. When I bought mine last month, there was an older diamond dial model and the price difference was pretty big between the older clasp model and the new clasp model. The new model with the invisible clasp seems to have a slightly chunkier case and the diamond settings appear larger which I LOVED...


 
Yes, mine has the invisible clasp.  I purchased it in May 2007 from an authorized jeweler in Hong Kong...



chaz said:


> The fluted bezel is always white gold,and you usually can haggle a good deal as sales for Rolexs' are very competitive between retailers!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


 
Ooo!  Thanks for another confirmation!  

I'm surprised to learn that Rolex is competitive between retailers.  I thought they had the clout to demand the same price from everyone.  And esp after hearing about how tight Rolex is about retailers discounting their prices further... does it make sense that Rolex is competitive between retailers but don't allow the retailers much wiggle room when reselling?  Maybe I'm totally not getting it - I've been known to be dense sometimes!


----------



## desirusso

Here's my watch I love it!!!!! Don't worry I bought it from an authorized dealer. I just used this site for the picture.


----------



## chanel-girl

desirusso said:


> Here's my watch I love it!!!!! Don't worry I bought it from an authorized dealer. I just used this site for the picture.


 
Nice! enjoy it!!


----------



## Littlesharon

chaz said:


> The fluted bezel is always white gold,and you usually can haggle a good deal as sales for Rolexs' are very competitive between retailers!!!xxxxxxxxxxxx


This is so true Chaz. My h. negotiated 30% off the price. It may have been easier in his case because the watch was there and didnt have to be ordered in. He went many times and did not get the price he wanted without many negotiation attempts. They probably got sick of him by the end! LOL. Also fwiw, he never gets embarrest, so any awkwardness involved in bargaining too much would have not effected him. 

I cant say that I could do it, I get too overwhelmed by their talk of not being able to reduce the price any further etc!


----------



## Booga1003

i have (well hubby ) but i use it too. A 1976 GMT two tone. I love it . IM getting a new band for it soon will post pics.


----------



## stila

Here's pics of my Rolex that i got 2 month ago...

Datejust 36mm stainless steel case, 18K white gold fluted bezel, black mop, diamond markers.


----------



## agigi

^
gorgeous watch stila! 


here's my bronze MOP rose gold oyster perpetual, diamond markers.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

So.....has anybody got anything new to show us?


----------



## chessmont

maxter said:


> I have a silver/gold Ladies datejust with a blue face.
> 
> I also have a stainless Air King with a black face.  Not too many people have it.  It is a mid-sized watch.  Larger than a lady's, smaller then the men's.  I LOVE IT!!  It looks chunky and trendy and you can definitely wear it for everyday.  *Jennifer Aniston* has one also.  I've seen many pics of her wearing it and she wore it for the move Picture Perfect.  I will try to find a pic.  BTW, I had mine before she did!!  LOL



_ believe the Air-King is only a men's watch, but it is only slightly larger than a mid-size (not having the date feature makes both the the ladies and men's watches smaller, I believe - unless the experts correct me).  I sent mine off for consignment, so I don't have it here to measure, but I know it was only a little larger than my mid-size President. It had a navy face, very nice.


----------



## chessmont

MissusB said:


> I have just gotten to the point where I need glasses to read, but not all of the time so the gold hands on the gold faces are impossible for me to see. This white dial and bead set bezel I currently have are my favorites - I can actually see the hands and the date! However, I did have him send the original champagne colored datewheel back to Rolex and exchange it for a white one - gives a much cleaner look with the white dial, or any dial for that matter, IMO.
> !



I am to the point that I can't even read the ladies size any more.  The gold dial is the worst!!

Because I am resisting bifocals as long as possible, the only watches I can see are the mens' like Airking and similar men's sizes (depending upon dial color), and my fave, my Rolex stainless Submariner.

I have consigned several watches right now so I can trade up to an all yellow gold Sub with black face.  Then I'm set!  (I do a have a couple of dressy watches with smaller dials, black faces and gold hands so I can go dressy and still see the time!)  And a yellow gold mid-size President with diamond bezel and silver dial.  That can work for dressy occasions as well (even though it is not that easy for me to read, it is so gorgeous I don't want to sell it if I don't have to!


----------



## tosh

I have a YG Rolex with a MOP face, diamond bezel and markers.
It has the president  bracelet.
I can post some pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

tosh said:


> I have a YG Rolex with a MOP face, diamond bezel and markers.
> It has the president  bracelet.
> I can post some pics if anyone is interested.



Oh yes - we LOVE photos!!


----------



## Phillyfan

I have a mid-size stainless jubilee, fluted, with rhodium roman dial. The mid-size is not that big! I think they said it was 31 mm. My next dream is the J12 and I would definitely do the 38 mm. The Air King is cool and a great size too! I think it is a 34 mm.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Hokaplan - Have you got a photo of this watch - I think its the same as the one I want!


----------



## Phillyfan

I don't  know how to do the photo thing. Sorry.  But there is probably one very similar on another thread. Mine is mid-size which a lot of people have. It is also jubilee which I'm not sure is as popular as the more sporty bracelet. It is stainless which is quite big right now. Mine is also fluted which I see all the time on the ladies smaller size. Not too many people have the rhodium roman bacause it seems like more go with mop face or diamond markers. But that was totally out of my price range! I will try to find a similar picture already on the forum for you. Good luck!


----------



## Phillyfan

Ali-bagpuss - Lola 24 has one similar that is pictured on the first page. The only difference is that it is not fluted and is rose roman instead of rhodium roman but it is very close to mine!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Mine is a small size with South Seas MOP face and Jubilee band.


----------



## Lady*Blue

Here's my Mid-Size Rolex Oyster Date Just w/Salmon color dial & Roman numerals.


----------



## Lady*Blue

^ Here's another angle. I just can't seem to get the photos to show up any larger


----------



## chanel-girl

PorscheGirl said:


> Mine is a small size with South Seas MOP face and Jubilee band.


 
I haven't heard of a south seas MOP face, is it different from Rolex's white Mop? which is what I have...I would love to see pics!


----------



## WithFrises

Datejust blue jubilee face w dia markers







(my pic does not do the blue face any justice) 

and Cellini, silver jubilee face w dia markers & brown crock band


----------



## zoe831

1.  large "Air-King" in stainless steel with pink dial
2.  medium "Yacht-Master" in stainless steel with platinum dial and bezel
3.  50th anniversary "Submariner" in stainless steel with green bezel


----------



## Phillyfan

Zoe831 - You're watches sound great! Any pictures?


----------



## chessmont

zoe831 said:


> 1.  large "Air-King" in stainless steel with pink dial
> 2.  medium "Yacht-Master" in stainless steel with platinum dial and bezel
> 3.  50th anniversary "Submariner" in stainless steel with green bezel



_YUM YUM!  especially the Anniversary Sub!


----------



## Lady*Blue

WithFrises: LOVE your Datejust blue jubilee


----------



## Phillyfan

To WithFrises or anyone that knows! Is the Rolex pictured ladies size or mid-size? Also is it all stainless? Does anyone have 2-tone with blue face and diamond markers?


----------



## jen512

now looking at everyone's pictures of 31mm midsize- i'm falling in love again!! that is a beautiful look! i can't believe i never realized that before...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Yee Haa - Finally I've got my long awaited Rolex.  I actually got it in the summer but I haven't thought of taking the photos of it until now.

So after all my thoughts about Steel or Two-Tone and what colour face to get etc - I settled on this beauty!  

I actually bought it second hand because I didn't really like any of the new ones and apparently, you can't get this combination anymore.

This is my Mid-Size Steel Datejust with Jubilee bracelet and smooth bezel.


----------



## grammyr

I have the two-tone Rolex datejust with a champagne face.  I have a friend who is a vice-pres on Wall St. and she wears the same watch.  I think beacuse it is classic it goes everywhere.  Black tie, no, but then again no watch should be worn with black tie or after 5:00 pm.


----------



## Phillyfan

Is your two-tone rose gold or yellow gold? What are the numbers - diamonds or lines or something else? I tried on a two-tone (rose gold) ladies datejust with a blue face and diamond markers today. It was TDF!


----------



## Phillyfan

Anyone with pics of a new Rolex to share? Anyone getting one for Xmas?


----------



## venusfly

Here's my Rolex acquired this year. 
18 kt White Gold Presidential Model Lady Datejust with Diamond Bezel and Diamond Markers. Solid 18kt Presidential Bracelet with Hidden Clasp.


----------



## chessmont

I have:
-Midsize President YG with Silver dial and stick markers and diamond bezel
-Stainless Steel Submariner with Date
-YG Submariner with Black dial


----------



## Bagsaremylife!

I finally decided on this exact same watch and I am thrilled!  I got a pretty good deal because it was preowned.



Lady*Blue said:


> ^ Here's another angle. I just can't seem to get the photos to show up any larger
> 
> View attachment 499153


----------



## lulup

At this time I have two.  The 29mm Platinum Yacht-Master and a 36mm SS Date.  For Christmas I have asked for the two-tone Daytona with a white face and Arabic markers.


----------



## chanel-girl

venusfly said:


> Here's my Rolex acquired this year.
> 18 kt White Gold Presidential Model Lady Datejust with Diamond Bezel and Diamond Markers. Solid 18kt Presidential Bracelet with Hidden Clasp.


 
Gorgeous watch Venus!!


----------



## Royal

I've got a YG Pearlmaster with a diamond bezel, and I just got a two-toned Presidential Datejust with Roman Numerals.


----------



## chessmont

Royal said:


> I've got a YG Pearlmaster with a diamond bezel, and I just got a two-toned Presidential Datejust with Roman Numerals.



-just curious, what color is the Pearlmaster dial, and what markers?  I had one like yours, with a gold dial, and had a heck of a time reading the time easily,no contrast between dial and band, plus it had diamond markers, even more difficult to see with the diamond bezel, too.  Finally had to sell it.


----------



## Agent Kitty

I have a Cellini in yellow gold with a deployant buckle on black ostrich strap. it is the large size with a white face and gold roman numerals.


----------



## Royal

chessmont said:


> -just curious, what color is the Pearlmaster dial, and what markers?  I had one like yours, with a gold dial, and had a heck of a time reading the time easily,no contrast between dial and band, plus it had diamond markers, even more difficult to see with the diamond bezel, too.  Finally had to sell it.



It's a gold dial with diamond markers, like yours, I guess--but I don't have any trouble reading the time on it.


----------



## sdtrips

Hello,
Here is a picture of my Rolex datejust. I have never seen another one like it. I got it about a year ago, but my mom bought it for me in 2002 when I started my PhD program.  She gave it to me the day I defended my dissertation.  It has a yellow mother of pearl dial, depending on the light the dial changes colors, with two pear shaped diamonds where the 6 and 9 should be.  I personally think it is the most beautiful rolex I have ever seen, but I am bias.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry it is so blurred.


----------



## chessmont

sdtrips said:


> Hello,
> Here is a picture of my Rolex datejust. I have never seen another one like it. I got it about a year ago, but my mom bought it for me in 2002 when I started my PhD program.  She gave it to me the day I defended my dissertation.  It has a yellow mother of pearl dial, depending on the light the dial changes colors, with two pear shaped diamonds where the 6 and 9 should be.  I personally think it is the most beautiful rolex I have ever seen, but I am bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it is so blurred.



-Wow, I have never seen a yellow MOP dial!

If you get a chance, try and get a pic that shows it better(only if you have the time, I know we are all busy!), because it kind of looks like a champagne dial in this pic.


----------



## sdtrips

In looking at my paperwork, it says, "Champ mother of prl 2br" So it is indeed champaign, even though I have always said it is yellow.


----------



## Lady*Blue

venusfly & sdtrips: Both of your watches are beautiful! 

I just  this thread! Gives me ideas for future purchases! Not too good for my bank account however!!


----------



## keodi

oo_let_me_see said:


> Here is mine. It is simple, but I love it. =)
> 
> It's a 31mm ladies datejust in all steel with the smooth bezel.


 

OMG, love your watch! this the same exact watch I am saving up for..it's funny at first, I didn't really like any of the Rolex styles and now I've grown to love them. It was so hard to decide what rolex combo I wanted. I orginally decided I wanted this watch in the oyster bracelet with roman numerals and today for fun, I decided to try on that watch and it looked georgeous! I fell in love!


----------



## keodi

mangowife said:


> Hmm... interesting. I think I may need to do more research on this because I'm not convinced I have a white gold bezel (though I do appreciate the info you gave, sis!). With some of the price ranges I've seen given here, it makes me wonder if I got a super good deal or if I do have a stainless steel w/ stainless steel bezel model...
> 
> Does anyone know if there was a price increase sometime this year?


 
Hey mangowife, the fluted bezel only comes in white gold. I found out today as I was looking at your watch but with the stainless steel domed bezel love it! I can't wait to purchase mine it'll be a while!


----------



## lovemydeals

I have a 29mm Yachtmaster.


----------



## Phillyfan

For those of you viewing this thread, which combo Rolex do you like best? If you already own one, which would you purchase for a second one?


----------



## SFKitkat

I have a SS/WG ladies datejust, fluted bezel, jubilee bracelet, MOP dial with diamond markers and I LOVE my watch the way it is. At this time, I'm too in love with my watch to think about getting another one.


----------



## gjaneco

mine is something like this:





(quoting the source; i'm not attempting to steal anyone's photos)....


----------



## StarBrite310

I have my mother's vintage two toned Jubilee in the small size. It has the gold fluted bezel and the face is navy blue. It has sticks on the face. I love it because since it's from the 70's, it's 14 karat gold which they no longer make and so it's not that deep yellow that the 18 karat is today. I will try and post pictures sometime


----------



## Phillyfan

gjaneco - Do you have MOP face with roman numerals? It is beautiful!


----------



## Phillyfan

Which do you think is prettier - MOP face with roman numerals or regular face with diamond markers? I didn't want to start a new thread but maybe I should!


----------



## chessmont

I prefer white with diamond markers


----------



## SFKitkat

Well...I may be a little biased here, but I really like the diamond markers with the MOP face  Although the roman numerals look pretty nice too


----------



## jO07

Here are my contribution to this thread:
1. oyster bracelet datejust in white gold
2. jubilee bracelet datejust in yellow gold with diamonds


----------



## gjaneco

Hokaplan said:


> gjaneco - Do you have MOP face with roman numerals? It is beautiful!



Mine is pink face with roman numeral. The strap is two-toned steel and pink gold. The pink gold reflects on the pink face and makes it appear like MOP when it's not. it's actually one of my most favorite features of this watch, that's why I got it


----------



## gjaneco

Hokaplan said:


> Which do you think is prettier - MOP face with roman numerals or regular face with diamond markers? I didn't want to start a new thread but maybe I should!



i think regular face with diamonds is nicer.. nothing beats bling bling


----------



## 4everglammm

Hokaplan said:


> Which do you think is prettier - MOP face with roman numerals or regular face with diamond markers? I didn't want to start a new thread but maybe I should!


 



The MOP is very pretty. Ive seen the style your thinking of. My wife has a MOP although not on her Rolex it's on a Tag and it's gorgeous! I like the diamond at the #12 marker.


----------



## Loganz

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Yee Haa - Finally I've got my long awaited Rolex. I actually got it in the summer but I haven't thought of taking the photos of it until now.
> 
> So after all my thoughts about Steel or Two-Tone and what colour face to get etc - I settled on this beauty!
> 
> I actually bought it second hand because I didn't really like any of the new ones and apparently, you can't get this combination anymore.
> 
> This is my Mid-Size Steel Datejust with Jubilee bracelet and smooth bezel.


 

Having just read this whole thread I just wanted to congratulate you for getting your first Rolex. As I was reading I was rooting for you to get your dream watch - I was so happy to read that you were able to get one this year!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_in januari 2009 i buy my first rolex _
_i post a picture when i got it _


----------



## ijen0311

I have the Sea-dweller which is huge but I love it. I also have a Brietling starliner that I wear to work/dressy situations.

img.makeupalley.com/3/5/0/6/1151966.JPG


----------



## osshi70

hello,
rolex is great brand.  very nice watch and can go for swim with watch on.

i have too tone datejust with ivory dial.







my husband also have rolex.  he have datejust too tone with diamond.






but my dream watch is 18k gold president.  i want this watch badly lust.  but price is quite higher than too tone.


----------



## Nikkeipursefan

I have a gold/ss ladies datejust with black mother of pearl dial and diamond markers.


----------



## Missrocks

Good to see all the 31mm's! Adding mine to the family:

Rose gold and stainless, gold-dust infused mother-of-pearl dial with arabic and diamond markers, domed bezel, and oyster bracelet.


----------



## xanadu

finally got my first rolex yesterday.  SS 31mm datejust with rhodium roman dial, fluted bezel, jubilee bracelet.

here it is 
can't wait to take her out..


----------



## Phillyfan

I so love this watch as I have the EXACT one! Do you wear any bracelets next to it or on other wrist?


----------



## xanadu

Hokaplan said:


> I so love this watch as I have the EXACT one! Do you wear any bracelets next to it or on other wrist?


 
i normally wear watch on my left wrist and bracelet on the right..  i'd probably do the same for this.  though i seldom wear bracelets recently..


----------



## honeybeez

xanadu, how much did u paid 4 ur rolex?? any discount given to u??


----------



## dari

here are mine.... 


first one is a ladies size 26mm stainless steel and 18kt yellow gold datejust, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, diamond and mother of pearl dial.

second one is a midsize 31mm all stainless steel datejust, jubilee bracelet,dome bezel, and black roman dial.

i love them both!


----------



## Phillyfan

Dari - Mine are almost the same! The 1st pictured - two-tone - mine is white face with diamond markers. The 2nd pictured -mid-size - mine is rhodium roman. Now if you get 38mm white j12 (no diamonds) - we'll really have a lot in common! Whoops, my mid-size has the fluted bezel but they are still close!


----------



## chanel-girl

dari said:


> here are mine....
> 
> 
> first one is a ladies size 26mm stainless steel and 18kt yellow gold datejust, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, diamond and mother of pearl dial.
> 
> second one is a midsize 31mm all stainless steel datejust, jubilee bracelet,dome bezel, and black roman dial.
> 
> i love them both!


 
Dari, I love your first one!! I'm trading in my all white diamond mop for the 2 tone! I LOVE it, its looks sooo amazing on you!!


----------



## Tsnaina

Here is mine, got it on Valentine's day 2008


----------



## Phillyfan

Tsnaina - beautiful! What size is it?


----------



## Kimberlyp

Here's mine, I've worn it for quite a few years. It's my watch I always put on when I can't decide which to wear-it puts up with alot!


----------



## chanel-girl

Kimberlyp said:


> Here's mine, I've worn it for quite a few years. It's my watch I always put on when I can't decide which to wear-it puts up with alot!



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## qmanh

My husband thinks I should get a nice watch instead of an Hermes Birkin. But I told him the Birkin holds it value, even used, not a Rolex. 
So I dont know what to do because a watch is something you wear everday,whereas I have over 20 luxury handbags.

Soooo...Rolex gold presidential or Birkin or...Patek Philippe 24/7. Which should I get???


----------



## ShelleyM

Rolex holds its value, especially a gold presidential.  I would choose a watch over a handbag, but that's just me. 

Kimberly, is that an aftermarket bezel?


----------



## alliemia

i have a datejust. with a blue slate face and stainless bracelet. my husband gave it to me as a 30th birthday gift. i never wear it though. but it's nice.


----------



## eminere

Just got a Datejust 116234 yesterday


----------



## jhazn85

i wish so badly that i had a picture of my mom's rolex that my dad bought her for valentine's day over 10 years ago....

i believe it's a datejust in yellow gold, and it has diamonds on the entire face of the watch (sorry i'm bad at terminology)--where the numbers and hands are, the entire thing is covered in diamonds.  surrounding that face has diamonds and red stones(?) at the 12, 3, 6, and 9 points.  it really is gorgeous.


----------



## guccikat

I bought this w/o doing ANY research on Rolex styles... so it's I love it on most days, others I wish I bought a date just.. but at my age, I thought (at the time I bought it..) that the date just looks too mature.. anyhoo.. here it is..


----------



## koshiru

eminere;9859215 said:
			
		

> Just got a Datejust 116234 yesterday



Any pics to show? Which AD did you go to?


----------



## eminere

koshiru said:


> Any pics to show? Which AD did you go to?


Haven't taken any pictures yet sorry! We went to The Hour Glass here in Singapore.


----------



## koshiru

Ahhh they have great service! My Rolex 'birthdate' is also 20th Feb! I was afraid there might be a price increase here in Singapore.


----------



## eminere

koshiru said:


> Ahhh they have great service! My Rolex 'birthdate' is also 20th Feb! I was afraid there might be a price increase here in Singapore.


They're certainly very reputable and professional. I was very relieved there was no price increase in Singapore, as of now.


----------



## ShelleyM

I know a lot of women opt for the Mid-Size, but how many of you wear the Men's size?


----------



## mamelashankman

ShelleyM said:


> I know a lot of women opt for the Mid-Size, but how many of you wear the Men's size?


 
Congrats eminere on your new purchase! 

I have a ladies rolex and really never considered wearing a Men's size. For me, it's just too bulky and not as dainty. I wear mine every day and rarely take it off. I couldn't imagine wearing a big chunky watch with a formal or very feminine outfit, but maybe some people like that. I personally would prefer to have a smaller ladies model and then get a cheaper chunky watch if I felt like I really wanted to wear something large one day (although now that I have my rolex, I never want to wear any of my other stuff!)


----------



## guccikat

ShelleyM said:


> I know a lot of women opt for the Mid-Size, but how many of you wear the Men's size?


 
I was going to go for a men's size because of course, the style now is to have large watches, but when I tried the mens size, the diameter of the watch was almost larger than my wrist! so I had to opt for the 31mm which is about the same width as my wrist.. so that it doesn't look too small.. 
I have friends who bought the mens explorer and it looks fab!

I think at the end, it has to look good on your wrist.. a watch that is much smaller than the width of the wrist looks too outdated.


----------



## koshiru

For ladies to wear mensize, the Oyster bracelet would be suitable even for ladies with small wrists or who are petite. My friend wears a Datejust with Oyster bracelet and MOP Diamond face, suits her perfectly.


----------



## eminere

Thanks  mamelashankman!


----------



## crys91

Nice watches, ladies 
Here is my date just for ladies, the smallest size, with stainless & white gold jubilee bracelet 
and MOP dial.
It looks adorable for me rather than classy because of its baby pink colored face and arabic marker.


----------



## chanel-girl

crys91 said:


> Nice watches, ladies
> Here is my date just for ladies, the smallest size, with stainless & white gold jubilee bracelet
> and MOP dial.
> It looks adorable for me rather than classy because of its baby pink colored face and arabic marker.



Baby pink MOP!! Pretty!!


----------



## eminere

I love MOP dials on Datejusts!


----------



## lara0112

oyster perpetual date steel. the smallest lady version. love it. wear it every day for over 10 years now.


----------



## shu

oyster perpetual datejust, small, two-tone, diamond markers, white dial. got it for my college graduation two years ago so it's the new seamless bracelet, which I adore!


----------



## eminere

shu said:


> oyster perpetual datejust, small, two-tone, diamond markers, white dial. got it for my college graduation two years ago so it's the *new seamless bracelet*, which I adore!


Do you mean the new Jubilee bracelet with Crownclasp? I love the new hidden clasp as yet, such an improvement over the original!


----------



## Bagenvy

qmanh said:


> My husband thinks I should get a nice watch instead of an Hermes Birkin. But I told him the Birkin holds it value, even used, not a Rolex.
> So I dont know what to do because a watch is something you wear everday,whereas I have over 20 luxury handbags.
> 
> Soooo...Rolex gold presidential or Birkin or...Patek Philippe 24/7. Which should I get???



I am in the same dilemma right now. I thought about Patek Philippe 24/7 in gold. But as the market keep on going downhill, I would definitely go with the one that holds the most value. The answer to this would be Rolex Daytona steel band in men size, or a Black Birkin in Togo with G/HW 35cm.


----------



## koshiru

I noticed that alot of people tend to buy a certain watch , say eg, Rolex sports model for its value. But what are the chances of you selling the watch? Do you really fancy that watch? I got a two-tone Everose Jubilee DJ and there's no turning back and I was glad that I didnt purchase it earlier then they had the old strap. I absolutely love the new Osyter clasp strap, so classic!

*qmanh - Since you already have so many luxury bags, isnt it time to get a nice watch to go along with the bags?*


----------



## Phillyfan

Congrats on your new watch! Please post pics!


----------



## fxy111

(L to R) 
ladies size 2-tone with diamond marker on old computer face - grad gift from my parents when i graduated from college
jr size 2- tone,arabic numeral markers on blue face- gift to myself 4 years ago
men's size yg day date on tapestry face-  early birthday gift to myself

when worn: i'm 5'0 105lbs.






 men's size  





 ladies size  





 jr. size


----------



## chanel-girl

fxy111 said:


> (L to R)
> ladies size 2-tone with diamond marker on old computer face - grad gift from my parents when i graduated from college
> jr size 2- tone,arabic numeral markers on blue face- gift to myself 4 years ago
> men's size yg day date on tapestry face-  early birthday gift to myself
> 
> when worn: i'm 5'0 105lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> men's size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladies size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jr. size



Love your watches!


----------



## fxy111

thanks chanel-girl!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

*CRYS91- *sorry my post with question for u is so late but I'm new to this forum and just came across your pic of your Rolex with the MOP dial, I noticed you have on what looks like a Cartier Love ring, is it a love ring and do you wear diamond bands on each side or did it come like that already? Both your ring and watch are gorgeous btw! Thanks in advance, hope you see this...


----------



## ilovecocohanel

I have:
1) Daytona Yellow Gold with Cognac Leather Strap
2) Paul Newman White Gold Daytona Grey/Black Dial
3) Two Tone (Gold/Stainless Steel) Submariner Black Dial

and a few NON ROLEX watches:

4) Franck Muller Casablanca 10th Year Anniversary Chronograph
5) Franck Muller Long Island Rose Gold Bi-Retro
6) Franck Muller Stainless Steel Master Banker
7) De Grisogono Rose Gold 
8) Roger Dubuis Master Square Mother of Pearl Dial Black Leather Strap
9) Panerai GMT


----------



## Bagenvy

_*ilovecocohanel *have:
1) Daytona Yellow Gold with Cognac Leather Strap
2) Paul Newman White Gold Daytona Grey/Black Dial
3) Two Tone (Gold/Stainless Steel) Submariner Black Dial_

Very droolworthy. Indeed!  Picture! Picture! Pleasssse!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

My Rolex: Ladies small size date just stainless jubilee band, hidden clasp and jubilee silver face with diamond markers, purchased in 07


----------



## Bag*Snob

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My Rolex: Ladies small size date just stainless jubilee band, hidden clasp and jubilee silver face with diamond markers, purchased in 07



I love the face on your watch!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

I have same face, diamond markers, and size as Sprinkles&Bling but mine is the two-tone.


----------



## eminere

Here's my Datejust 116234 stainless steel with white gold bezel, silver dial, stick markers, black/red date wheel and Jubilee bracelet with Crownclasp:


----------



## roussel

judebabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post in Jewellery Box!!!
> Awesome forum too!!!
> 
> You guys know so much about everything.
> 
> This is my watch.
> Got it last year!
> With the invisible clasp...
> 
> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately...
> Just found the chip on the crystal.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Does anyone know if this can be fixed??



Wow! This is the one that I want now... Gorgeous!


----------



## Phillyfan

judebabe- Is your watch a ladies size or mid-size? I have the mid-size like yours without diamond markers. And I have a two-tone ladies size with diamond markers.


----------



## roussel

^ Hokaplan do you have pics of your 2-tone ladies size?  I think judebabe has the ladies size.


----------



## fussykiki

These are mine. All from my father.  I have no idea what are their model and size. 




It was my father's. He gave it to me coz he likes bigger watch now...



He gave me this one when I started my first job...



Got this one when I graduated high school...



I only wear the last two watches. I think the first one is a bit mature for me.... btw, the actual watches are smaller.  They look big coz I have very small wrist...


----------



## Phillyfan

roussel - I am not techno savy to do the pics on here. Sorry! I'm sure we can find one though. It is ladies, 2-tone, jubulee & fluted, jubilee face (not white) and diamond markers. The MOP was tdf but well over budget!


----------



## roussel

^ I want the same watch as yours but only with the roman markers, no diamonds.  I can't find a pic of this watch online though. I found a pic of yours.  Is yours this one?  Is the dial more like silver with the words 'rolex', not white right?


----------



## Phillyfan

Yes - I think that is mine (more silver) with words on face. But there are two different 2-tones now. They make stainless w/rose gold or stainless with yellow gold. I have the yellow gold combo. That is the original or older style. The rose gold one costs a little more. I love your choice of roman markers.


----------



## roussel

I like the yellow gold, more classic.  I am not sure they make the jubilee dial with the roman markers though, do you know?  I can't find a pic of it online.  Your watch is gorg btw!  I can't wait to get mine soon!


----------



## Phillyfan

I don't know if jubilee face comes with roman markers either. Do you have a 2nd choice? My mid-size is called rhodium roman. The face is silvery with the roman numerals. But you don't have as much contrast to tell the time. I still love both!


----------



## ETenebris

The jubilee face comes with Roman markers or diamond markers...at least in the blue, so I assume in the other colors, as well.


----------



## toni0

My wife's 31mm SS/18 ct Everose gold.


----------



## meowcsj

This is mine. Mid size stainless steel with wg bezel Black jubliee face with 10 diamonds dial.












the new chain


----------



## roussel

Hokaplan said:


> I don't know if jubilee face comes with roman markers either. Do you have a 2nd choice? My mid-size is called rhodium roman. The face is silvery with the roman numerals. But you don't have as much contrast to tell the time. I still love both!


 
I found out there is no silver jubilee dial with roman at least for the ladies datejust 2-tone.  There is an ivory jubilee dial available but with arabic markers.  I saw the ivory pyramid with roman and I like that one too, the ivory is not as stark as white.  I really like the roman markers.


----------



## Phillyfan

I definitely prefer roman markers over arabic and those little lines. What is an ivory pyramid?


----------



## roussel

the ivory pyramid is this one, give a 3d effect, really nice, not as stark as white. i put it side by side with the silver dial and they are very close.  what do you think? i might get this one





http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=792032&stc=1&d=1244316110


----------



## Phillyfan

Yes - now I remember seeing it in person in store. I just did not know the name of it. I absolutely love the one you have pictured. I hope you are getting 15% off. I think you should be able to especially if it is in stock. Sometimes the discount is not as much if they have to order it for you. Good luck and let us know when you have it!


----------



## chessmont

roussel said:


> the ivory pyramid is this one, give a 3d effect, really nice, not as stark as white. i put it side by side with the silver dial and they are very close.  what do you think? i might get this one



YES!!!!  GORGEOUS!  Get it


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> I have:
> -Midsize President YG with Silver dial and stick markers and diamond bezel
> -Stainless Steel Submariner with Date
> -YG Submariner with Black dial



I've added a few since these:

White dial Milgauss, Green Crystal Milgauss and TT Daytona with a Tahitian (dark) MOP dial. 

One more and I swear I'm done!

I have all large watches, so I am thinking about just a plain nice TT Ladies Datejust with fluted bezel, Jubilee bracelet with white dial and Roman markers... 

I love watches better than jewelry, I rarely buy fine jewelry. I actually only have about 4-5 pieces of gold jewelry other than my wedding set. A couple of chains, several white  and then gold hoops.


----------



## ETenebris

roussel said:


> the ivory pyramid is this one, give a 3d effect, really nice, not as stark as white. i put it side by side with the silver dial and they are very close.  what do you think? i might get this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=792032&stc=1&d=1244316110



The pyramid always reminded me of a golf ball.   It is a beautiful choice!  The three dimensional face is very nice.



chessmont said:


> I've added a few since these:
> 
> White dial Milgauss, Green Crystal Milgauss and TT Daytona with a Tahitian (dark) MOP dial.
> 
> One more and I swear I'm done!
> 
> I have all large watches, so I am thinking about just a plain nice TT Ladies Datejust with fluted bezel, Jubilee bracelet with white dial and Roman markers...
> 
> I love watches better than jewelry, I rarely buy fine jewelry. I actually only have about 4-5 pieces of gold jewelry other than my wedding set. A couple of chains, several white  and then gold hoops.



You have two of my favorites in your collection!  I don't wear jewelry, either...my daily items are my wedding and engagement rings, a watch and earrings.  Sometimes a necklace.  Out of these, the watch is the only "service" item, so why not have something fabulous!


----------



## bagshopr

Since I can not take pictures, I will tell you that mine looks exactly like the one pictured above except it is white gold.


----------



## Prosperity

I love this thread, total eye candy. Lovely watches everyone!! I hope to own a rolex myself one day, maybe I will buy one when I graduate:girlsigh


----------



## ijen0311




----------



## keodi

roussel said:


> the ivory pyramid is this one, give a 3d effect, really nice, not as stark as white. i put it side by side with the silver dial and they are very close. what do you think? i might get this one


 
It's georgeous definately get it!


----------



## honeybeez

meowcsj, how much did u bought ur rolex? ?


----------



## chessmont

ETenebris said:


> You have two of my favorites in your collection!  I don't wear jewelry, either...my daily items are my wedding and engagement rings, a watch and earrings.  Sometimes a necklace.  Out of these, the watch is the only "service" item, so why not have something fabulous!



-Which two?


----------



## chessmont

Wow, I just LOVE that ivory dial!  Maybe I should get that one!


----------



## ETenebris

chessmont said:


> -Which two?



Your green crystal Milgauss and the TT Daytona with black MOP...although I would be happy with a TT Yacht Master with the black MOP, or a Datejust!  Would love to see a pic of your whole collection!


----------



## ive_flipped

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My Rolex: Ladies small size date just stainless jubilee band, hidden clasp and jubilee silver face with diamond markers, purchased in 07



How much was your watch? I love the steel with diamond marker


----------



## ive_flipped

judebabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post in Jewellery Box!!!
> Awesome forum too!!!
> 
> You guys know so much about everything.
> 
> This is my watch.
> Got it last year!
> With the invisible clasp...
> 
> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately...
> Just found the chip on the crystal.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Does anyone know if this can be fixed??



Which model is this? And does anyone know what it is selling for now? My DH has one like this (larger face of course) and I want one just like this.


----------



## meghankkg

ijen0311 said:


>


 
I tried this very watch on today! The blue is soooo beautiful IRL! Just a bit too big for me, but looks amazing on you!


----------



## roussel

ive_flipped said:


> Which model is this? And does anyone know what it is selling for now? My DH has one like this (larger face of course) and I want one just like this.


 
ladies datejust stainless steel with jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, silver diamond marker.  i think retail is 7650


----------



## roussel

chessmont get that one too and we'll be rolex twins!  i might get one this week or next


----------



## roussel

ijen0311 said:


>


 
love both watches esp the blue submariner! i saw this in person too and the blue is so gorgeous


----------



## toni0

*ijen0311*, You got two of my favorite watches.


----------



## chessmont

ETenebris said:


> Your green crystal Milgauss and the TT Daytona with black MOP...although I would be happy with a TT Yacht Master with the black MOP, or a Datejust!  Would love to see a pic of your whole collection!



Sigh, I'm so lazy - maybe I'll get a pic up one of these days!


----------



## ishelika

rolex datejust with a jubilee band and I luv it


----------



## bagladyseattle

I love my rolex.  I have datejust two-tone w/ jubilee band and I also have datejust stainless steel w/ jubilee band.  I love both of them.  I wear stainless steel on daily basis and I wear two-tone for going-out to have more wow factor... bling bling. 

They are so light... I can golf with it and beat it to deal but it's still great.  I like to have another over-size rolex. My wrist is too tiny.


----------



## keodi

^^
love your watches! the stainless steel is my favourite!


----------



## Bag*Snob

bagladyseattle said:


> I love my rolex.  I have datejust two-tone w/ jubilee band and I also have datejust stainless steel w/ jubilee band.  I love both of them.  I wear stainless steel on daily basis and I wear two-tone for going-out to have more wow factor... bling bling.
> 
> They are so light... I can golf with it and beat it to deal but it's still great.  I like to have another over-size rolex. My wrist is too tiny.
> 
> View attachment 796551
> 
> 
> View attachment 796552
> 
> 
> View attachment 796553



Is that a Rolex diamond bezel or aftermarket?  I have the same watch but WITHOUT the diamond bezel and I would love for mine to look like yours.  I had gone to an AD and they would not sell me a Rolex diamond bezel because they said my watch was not the appropriate model for it.


----------



## KittyKat65

My Rolex Datejust:


----------



## bagladyseattle

Bag*Snob said:


> Is that a Rolex diamond bezel or aftermarket? I have the same watch but WITHOUT the diamond bezel and I would love for mine to look like yours. I had gone to an AD and they would not sell me a Rolex diamond bezel because they said my watch was not the appropriate model for it.


 
My diamond bezel is aftermarket.  Did you try another place to see if they could do it?


----------



## bagladyseattle

Thanks Keodi!


----------



## roussel

nice watches ladies!  i'll be posting here soon.  i just placed an order for the ladies TT datejust with the ivory pyramid roman dial.  i'm so excited!


----------



## Phillyfan

roussel - I'm so glad you are getting that combo. You will love it. Enjoy!


----------



## roussel

thanks hokaplan! btw, do you wear your watch a little loose?  i think i'm only taking out 1 link since i like to wear mine a little loose, not too loose though.  i heard that is how the links get stretched, but i still like the look of a looser watch.


----------



## Juilletdix

I have a SS Date and a SS/18K Yachtmaster. Both are mid-size.


----------



## ETenebris

Juilletdix said:


> I have a SS Date and a SS/18K Yachtmaster. Both are mid-size.



I would love to see a pic of your Yachtmaster!  Is it the regular size, midsize or women's?


----------



## Juilletdix

Grrr.  my photo is too big to upload 

Anyway, it's a midsize with the white face.  I upgraded last year from a women's size with a champagne face.  I was tempted to get the all-gold midsize, but it was just a little _too_ flashy for me.


----------



## Phillyfan

roussel - yes, I prefer a little loose. I have an old Raymond Weil that I took too many links out. It is too tight and very uncomfortable. And now I can't find the links. It fits better in the winter. But all of my other watches, I go loose.


----------



## ETenebris

Juilletdix said:


> Grrr.  my photo is too big to upload
> 
> Anyway, it's a midsize with the white face.  I upgraded last year from a women's size with a champagne face.  I was tempted to get the all-gold midsize, but it was just a little _too_ flashy for me.



The AD didn't have a midsize for me to try.   I would have liked to try that size.  Which do you wear more often?


----------



## Juilletdix

I wear the Yachtmaster the most.  I also have a Cartier Roadster that I wear when i want something smaller.

Of course, I just got the Panerai a few days ago, so I'm wearing that alot now!


----------



## ETenebris

Juilletdix said:


> I wear the Yachtmaster the most.  I also have a Cartier Roadster that I wear when i want something smaller.
> 
> Of course, I just got the Panerai a few days ago, so I'm wearing that alot now!



Now THAT's a big watch!  I saw it and it's gorgeous.


----------



## toni0

Juilletdix said:


> I wear the Yachtmaster the most.  I also have a Cartier Roadster that I wear when i want something smaller.
> 
> Of course, I just got the Panerai a few days ago, so I'm wearing that alot now!



How much did you pay for? If you don't mine!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Juilletdix said:


> I wear the Yachtmaster the most.  I also have a Cartier Roadster that I wear when i want something smaller.
> 
> Of course, I just got the Panerai a few days ago, so I'm wearing that alot now!



Jullietdix, which Panerai did you get?  My husband love his.  I wish that have bigger wrist.


----------



## bagladyseattle

roussel said:


> nice watches ladies!  i'll be posting here soon.  i just placed an order for the ladies TT datejust with the ivory pyramid roman dial.  i'm so excited!



roussel, we are excited and looking forward to see your.


----------



## buckscat

Great pics. Trying to figure out what to get as a gift


----------



## CX827

I have a vintage 16264 TOG white gold bezel


----------



## Juilletdix

toni0 said:


> How much did you pay for? If you don't mine!


 

Which watch are you referring to?


----------



## Juilletdix

bagladyseattle said:


> Jullietdix, which Panerai did you get? My husband love his. I wish that have bigger wrist.


 
I got the 112, historic Luminor.  I like the Base model with the logo, but my AD said those are hard to find.  I was taking a trip in a few weeks and wanted to have the watch shipped there (to avoid Chicago's complete ripoff 10.25% sales tax!) so i wasn't in a position to be *too* choosy.

Anyway, I absolutely love it, although I'm not seeing alot of people actually recognize it.  When I was in LA a few weeks ago, I saw them everywhere!

Did you try the 40mm?


----------



## CX827

Personally i like 112 more then 000(base logo), and i think you picked the right choice. Simple appearance of 112 plus the sandwich dial and transparent back just beautiful to look at.

(im 6'2 with 6.5 wrist, so i guess it would look good on your bf too)


----------



## bagladyseattle

Juilletdix said:


> I got the 112, historic Luminor.  I like the Base model with the logo, but my AD said those are hard to find.  I was taking a trip in a few weeks and wanted to have the watch shipped there (to avoid Chicago's complete ripoff 10.25% sales tax!) so i wasn't in a position to be *too* choosy.
> 
> Anyway, I absolutely love it, although I'm not seeing alot of people actually recognize it.  When I was in LA a few weeks ago, I saw them everywhere!
> 
> Did you try the 40mm?



My got Marina for my husband as wedding gift.  Panarai are not easy to find.  We bought them in Paris.  My husband has slender wrists so his Pan is 40mm.  We were going to get another Panarai for 3rd Anniversary, but ended up Fanck Muller.  Sorry non-rolex chat.


----------



## toni0

Juilletdix said:


> Which watch are you referring to?



The 112, historic Luminor with  Base model.


----------



## Juilletdix

toni0 said:


> The 112, historic Luminor with Base model.


 
Bought it from an AD outside of Chicago for the regular retail price of $5100.  I looked around and couldn't find it for less.


----------



## toni0

..........


----------



## roussel

I got my ladies DJ two-tone YG with jubilee bracelet and ivory pyramid roman dial. I just love it!





Here is showing the pyramid effect


----------



## Phillyfan

roussel - It is gorgeous!!! Enjoy it. Looks great on you.


----------



## ETenebris

*roussel*, Hokaplan took the words right out of my mouth!  It is absolutely beautiful.  I love the pyramid dial, and it looks fabulous on you!  I hope you posted pics on TRF as well.  Is this the smaller ladies' version (not the midsize)?


----------



## bagladyseattle

Congrats!  It's lovely watch.  It looks great on you.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Stunning watch Roussel!!


----------



## roussel

thanks Hokaplan, ETenebris, bagladyseattle, Sammyjoe!
ETenebris, yes it is the smallest ladies version.  I tried on the midsize and I can wear that one too, but the men's DJ is big on me.  What size did you decide on?


----------



## Phillyfan

I totally think you made the best choice. After I got my SS mid-size, rhodium roman, jubilee and fluted, I could not get 2-tone out of my mind! So I ended up with a second one. I have the ladies (more classic IMO) 2-tone, jubilee face, also jubilee bracelet and fluted but with diamond markers. I am so done now with watches! All I want is the Cartier Love YG bangle!


----------



## roussel

Here is a better pic with my new iphone 3gS


----------



## lovehermes

OMG roussel...I love your new Rolex!  I know you've been looking for quite a while.  Use it in the Best of Health and Happiness.


----------



## Kam7185

Horrible photo but I can't get a good closeup!

These are my nighttime and day time watches!

http://yfrog.com/5jimg2209lj

http://yfrog.com/5aimg2208j

One is platinum and the other is stainless! Both have MOP dials......


----------



## peace43

^^
Wow!!!  Love the platinum Rolex!!


----------



## butterfly36029

*Kam!* nice watches!!! like them both!

*Roussel:* better pic!! classic watch!


----------



## chanel-girl

*roussel- WOW!! Gorgeous! It looks so great on you! Enjoy it!!*


----------



## chanel-girl

*Kam- Gorgeous Rolex's! That platinum one is simply spectacular!!*


----------



## Kam7185

Thanks so much! That was my first attempt at posting photos.... I don't know how you all get such amazing and clear photos


----------



## pinklipgloss33

meowcsj said:


> This is mine. Mid size stainless steel with wg bezel Black jubliee face with 10 diamonds dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new chain


Wow, this style is stunning.  I have the one with the silver face like this but I like this one a lot better.  I don't wear mine anymore only on special occasions because it is ladies size and I love big watches for my everyday watch.  So I am shopping around for another rolex.  I love this one.


----------



## angelalam5

I have a SS lady datejust with MOP face with diamond markers.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I bought this one in early 2008, it's a midsize stainless steel datejust.


----------



## roussel

^ i like this one.  I want to get a midsize one too someday.  is that the ivory jubilee dial?


----------



## ETenebris

I am leaning toward the midsize now, but I can't decide whether to go with a white or silver face.  Suggestions?


----------



## dokturshoo

ETenebris said:


> I am leaning toward the midsize now, but I can't decide whether to go with a white or silver face. Suggestions?


 
Go with a white face, its easier to match with most anything...


----------



## dokturshoo

Only fair to show mine...


----------



## roussel

thanks lovehermes, butterfly, chanel-girl!  i do think i made the right choice of considering the rolex.  i thought i'll stick with a cartier watch initially, but now i am a convert.  i still want to own a cartier someday, but i just have a feeling my next watch will also be a rolex, maybe a midsize SS...


----------



## ive_flipped

Lola24 said:


> I've been told you can and can't change things.....whatever you buy is serial numbered as what you buy, if you change anything I believe Rolex will not service it or acknowledge it.  I know people do alter Rolex's all the time but in my opinion I would either buy one that you really like and can afford now and possibly get a fancier one in the future or just wait.  Personally I wanted a Rolex without diamonds to start, it's easier to wear everday with my style.......



You can change things if they are purchased from Rolex and the work is done by a certified Rolex repair person. I asked today when I ordered my FIRST rolex YAY


----------



## dokturshoo

ive_flipped said:


> You can change things if they are purchased from Rolex and the work is done by a certified Rolex repair person. I asked today when I ordered my FIRST rolex YAY


 
You ordered a Rolex today???  Which style!???  I'm sooo excited for you.


----------



## ive_flipped

^^it is a ladies SS with silver roman face and fluted bezel. I also got it for a great deal. I didn't think that any authorized rolex dealer would budge on price but this guy did 

Does anyone have anything like this? I would love to see a pic. I really didn't get to see it because they didn't have it in. So I pieced it together from a rolex catalog lol


----------



## roussel

^ here is a pic for you


----------



## Phillyfan

I have the mid-size rhodium roman, jubilee and fluted. Don't know how to post pics though. Is there a difference between the silver and rhodium color? I forget. Your watch sounds beautiful. What % of a discount did you get?


----------



## ive_flipped

Thanks for the pics 

It worked out to about 20% He saved me over $1300.


----------



## burqaface

My lovely father bought me a yellow gold daytona with black dial for my birthday!  this watch has been on my wish list for over 13 months and i'm so glad i finally get it! Will post a picture once i receive it in a couple of days


----------



## lorihmatthews

roussel said:


> ^ i like this one.  I want to get a midsize one too someday.  is that the ivory jubilee dial?



Thank you! It is jubilee, but the picture is a little dark, it's actually more white than ivory.


----------



## chessmont

roussel said:


> chessmont get that one too and we'll be rolex twins!  i might get one this week or next



- I see further down this thread that your ordered it- congrats!!!

I buy my Rolexes from a couple of trusted (non-AD resellers).  I ended up having one of them track down a pre-owned TT with white bezel and Roman numerals.  The price was right and he offers a warranty of his own.


----------



## chessmont

dokturshoo said:


> Only fair to show mine...



very nice!  What is that vintage-looking model?  Model Name? age?


----------



## chessmont

ive_flipped said:


> You can change things if they are purchased from Rolex and the work is done by a certified Rolex repair person. I asked today when I ordered my FIRST rolex YAY



Yes, you can change dials and things and put diamond bezels on some models, etc.

-if you send a Rolex into the company for service, they will replace any non-authorized parts with Rolex parts (and not for free LOL!) from what I have been told.

And, some years ago, an AD told me they no longer will put diamond bezels onto two-tone watches.  So you'd have to go aftermarket- non AD part to to get that look.

(any in the biz correct me if I have been misinformed)


----------



## chessmont

burqaface said:


> My lovely father bought me a yellow gold daytona with black dial for my birthday!  this watch has been on my wish list for over 13 months and i'm so glad i finally get it! Will post a picture once i receive it in a couple of days



-WOW!  What a wonderful gift


----------



## roussel

chessmont said:


> - I see further down this thread that your ordered it- congrats!!!
> 
> .


 
i actually got it already, pics posted in the previous pages.


----------



## Bag*Snob

chessmont said:


> ...
> 
> And, some years ago, an AD told me they no longer will put diamond bezels onto two-tone watches.  So you'd have to go aftermarket- non AD part to to get that look.
> 
> (any in the biz correct me if I have been misinformed)



I was told the exact same thing.


----------



## dokturshoo

chessmont said:


> very nice! What is that vintage-looking model? Model Name? age?


 
Hmmm - which one?

There are two datejusts (one diamond bezel; other smooth bezel)

There is one Milgauss (orange hands)


----------



## chessmont

dokturshoo said:


> Hmmm - which one?
> 
> There are two datejusts (one diamond bezel; other smooth bezel)
> 
> There is one Milgauss (orange hands)



-The one with the black face with the orange circle on the face. Is that a current model?  Has a vintage look to it


----------



## ETenebris

*chessmont*, I think that is one of the new Oyster Perpetual models.  They have several versions of that face.  I tried it in silver on silver earlier this week and it's pretty sharp.  *doktorshoo*, correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## ETenebris

Here are the Oyster Perpetual dials (photo courtesy of http://www.oysterworld.de/1/index.htm)


----------



## sbelle

fxy111 said:


> (L to R)
> ladies size 2-tone with diamond marker on old computer face - grad gift from my parents when i graduated from college
> jr size 2- tone,arabic numeral markers on blue face- gift to myself 4 years ago
> men's size yg day date on tapestry face- early birthday gift to myself
> 
> when worn: i'm 5'0 105lbs.


 
I only came across this thread today and I'll glad I did!  I have been thinking about getting the men's size Datejust.  I was looking at a jewelry store yesterday and the SA thought that it would look too much like I was wearing my husband's watch.   I have a beautiful Rolex Pearlmaster, but now that I've had it a few years I find that I really wish it were bigger.  Most of the watches I wear now are men's sizes and I just love the style of wearing a larger watch.

Seeing your pictures has convinced me that it would be ok to wear a men's size Datejust.


----------



## ETenebris

ssc0619 said:


> I only came across this thread today and I'll glad I did!  I have been thinking about getting the men's size Datejust.  I was looking at a jewelry store yesterday and the SA thought that it would look too much like I was wearing my husband's watch.   I have a beautiful Rolex Pearlmaster, but now that I've had it a few years I find that I really wish it were bigger.  Most of the watches I wear now are men's sizes and I just love the style of wearing a larger watch.
> 
> Seeing your pictures has convinced me that it would be ok to wear a men's size Datejust.



Definitely okay!  If the Datejust is a little TOO large, try the date.  It is 34mm and perfect if you want a larger watch but don't want it to look like a men's watch.  

Question for everyone...on a larger style watch (Datejust, Date, etc.) is the oyster band more "man-ish" than the jubilee, or vice versa?


----------



## Phillyfan

I think the oyster band could be seen as more "man-ish" but it really is personal opinion.


----------



## Taneya

Hi everyone, 

Currently i owned a Gold/SS lady datejust, dark blue with 10 diamonds dial, jubilee bracelet. I am planning to buy 179174, MOP with diamond dial, Oyster bracelet either tmr or the day after once i can decide on the color dial i want. The 3 most common color for MOP dial will be white, pink & black. I am contemplating should i go for the pink or black. Can anyone advice please ....  
&#12288;​


----------



## ETenebris

Taneya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Currently i owned a Gold/SS lady datejust, dark blue with 10 diamonds dial, jubilee bracelet. I am planning to buy 179174, MOP with diamond dial, Oyster bracelet either tmr or the day after once i can decide on the color dial i want. The 3 most common color for MOP dial will be white, pink & black. I am contemplating should i go for the pink or black. Can anyone advice please ....
> &#12288;​



The tahitian MOP dial (dark/black) is gorgeous and can range from pinks to browns to greys...it is my favorite.  But you can't go wrong with ANY pearl dial...they are absolutely stunning!  Post pics when you get it, please!


----------



## chessmont

Hokaplan said:


> I think the oyster band could be seen as more "man-ish" but it really is personal opinion.



-I think the Oyster is more sporty, less dressy-looking, (in men's or women's models)


----------



## chessmont

ETenebris said:


> Here are the Oyster Perpetual dials (photo courtesy of http://www.oysterworld.de/1/index.htm)
> 
> Yes, I do like that dial you have on that watch, doktorshoo!  You don't see that one everyday, you have something a little different- that's always nice.


----------



## ive_flipped

I just bought a ladies with the oyster band and I think it can be dressy or sporty depending on the dial and bezel. With the fluted I say a little more dressy and with the polished maybe more sporty (from the models I saw)

I think it is a great band for men or women and so if the jubilee


----------



## sbelle

ETenebris said:


> Definitely okay! If the Datejust is a little TOO large, try the date. It is 34mm and perfect if you want a larger watch but don't want it to look like a men's watch.


 


Thanks for the advice! I am not fluent in Rolex as y'all are ! So I am not sure what the differences between the Date and Datejust are--is it just style (and size)? 

I want to get a stainless steel and yellow gold band because I currently have-- 

--a Pearlmaster-- 29 mm, white gold, diamond bezel, black mop dial
--a stainless steel vintage (31 mm I think)







So I think a two color, larger watch would be a nice addition.


I love, love, love watches (my friends call me a "watch ho"). Franck Muller, Cartier, Chanel, Maurice LaCroix, Chopard,,,,,,I'd better stop before I embarrass myself  !!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^^ Oh my gosh, I am in love with your Pearlmaster!!


----------



## ive_flipped

Speaking of the bands does anyone know how much it would be to change the band on the ladies sizes (26mm)? I like the oyster band a lot but also love the jubilee. I thought I could change it after a few years.


----------



## chanel-girl

Taneya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Currently i owned a Gold/SS lady datejust, dark blue with 10 diamonds dial, jubilee bracelet. I am planning to buy 179174, MOP with diamond dial, Oyster bracelet either tmr or the day after once i can decide on the color dial i want. The 3 most common color for MOP dial will be white, pink & black. I am contemplating should i go for the pink or black. Can anyone advice please ....
> &#12288;​



They are all GORGEOUS! I absolutely LOVE Rolex mop! I would personally go with white first, then black and then pink. I do like pink, but I think its less versatile. Rolex mop reflects light like crazy so it will show colors already.


----------



## Taneya

Woah nice watch, ssc0619  If u did not mentioned yrs is Black MOP dial, I will think it's white lol, sigh tough decision for me now. 

I will try to post a pic once i purchase the watch


----------



## sbelle

Taneya said:


> Woah nice watch, ssc0619  If u did not mentioned *yrs is Black MOP dial*, I will think it's white lol, sigh tough decision for me now.


 
I agree, the picture really makes it look white!  And even in person it doesn't look black....it is more a grayish color.


----------



## sbelle

chanel-girl said:


> ^^^^ Oh my gosh, I am in love with your Pearlmaster!!


 
Thank you!  It's crazy that I'm even thinking about another Rolex, but I want something big too!


----------



## pazt

here are my rolex watches :

ladies gold/SS 2-tone diamond markers datejust with fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet and men's yellowgold cellini with diamond bezel/markers


----------



## ive_flipped

Does anyone have a weird black mark like thing on the side without the knob? I just noticed it on my watch and not sure what it is...


----------



## roussel

umm i think that it is part of the plastic covering?  check if your watch still has plastic


----------



## ETenebris

ive_flipped said:


> Does anyone have a weird black mark like thing on the side without the knob? I just noticed it on my watch and not sure what it is...



I have seen those on the newer watches...sort of looks like a tiny barcode?  Not sure what it is, exactly.


----------



## chanel-girl

Taneya said:


> Woah nice watch, ssc0619  If u did not mentioned yrs is Black MOP dial, I will think it's white lol, sigh tough decision for me now.
> 
> I will try to post a pic once i purchase the watch



Thats why I love Rolex Mop, it reflects so many different colors and just shimmers in the light. The black doesn't look "black" since it has swirls of other colors and the white never looks "white" either. It isn't "flat" like a solid black or white dial.


----------



## sbelle

pazt said:


> here are my rolex watches :
> 
> ladies gold/SS 2-tone diamond markers datejust with fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet and men's yellowgold cellini with diamond bezel/markers


 
Love them both, but especially the Cellini!!  Beautiful!


----------



## apollocircleblu

I have a Rolex Datejust that I love.


----------



## ive_flipped

ETenebris said:


> I have seen those on the newer watches...sort of looks like a tiny barcode?  Not sure what it is, exactly.



ya that is exactly what it looks like...it's kind of weird. 

Does anyone know what that is for? I am not sure I want it there lol Looks like a blemish to the watch IMO


----------



## CX827

ive_flipped said:


> ya that is exactly what it looks like...it's kind of weird.
> 
> Does anyone know what that is for? I am not sure I want it there lol Looks like a blemish to the watch IMO



Do you mean the wording "ROLEXROLEXROLEXROLEX"?

if so, that's one of the anti-counterfeiting features for those new models.


----------



## roussel

ive_flipped said:


> ya that is exactly what it looks like...it's kind of weird.
> 
> Does anyone know what that is for? I am not sure I want it there lol Looks like a blemish to the watch IMO




my watch had that too, but it is part of the plastic covering the sides of the watch when brand new.  do you still see that plastic?


----------



## roussel

apollocircleblu love your datejust! is it the ladies size?


----------



## sbelle

roussel said:


> apollocircleblu love your datejust! is it the ladies size?




I love it too!  Every time someone posts a picture I find another one I love!!!


----------



## ive_flipped

roussel said:


> my watch had that too, but it is part of the plastic covering the sides of the watch when brand new.  do you still see that plastic?



It does lol it is just on there really good. So good it took me a loooooong time to see it.

Thanks


----------



## dokturshoo

ETenebris said:


> *chessmont*, I think that is one of the new Oyster Perpetual models.  They have several versions of that face.  I tried it in silver on silver earlier this week and it's pretty sharp.  *doktorshoo*, correct me if I'm wrong...



Absolutely correct - purchased from Germany.


----------



## dokturshoo

chessmont said:


> ETenebris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Oyster Perpetual dials (photo courtesy of http://www.oysterworld.de/1/index.htm)
> 
> Yes, I do like that dial you have on that watch, doktorshoo!  You don't see that one everyday, you have something a little different- that's always nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I would have posted a pic of my Submariner 16613 TT 18K/SS, but I'd already put the camera away.  I get lots of compliments because of its blueish colour.  I'm eyeing only two more - GMT iiC and/or Submariner 16613 TT (black dial)...
> 
> Choices, choices...
Click to expand...


----------



## dokturshoo

ETenebris said:


> I have seen those on the newer watches...sort of looks like a tiny barcode?  Not sure what it is, exactly.



It is a tiny barcode.  From my understanding, it can be removed, as it is alos just a sticker.


----------



## Taneya

After comparing the 3 colors, I hv finally bought the one with Black MOP. It's really gorgeous 



ETenebris said:


> The tahitian MOP dial (dark/black) is gorgeous and can range from pinks to browns to greys...it is my favorite.  But you can't go wrong with ANY pearl dial...they are absolutely stunning!  Post pics when you get it, please!


----------



## chanel-girl

Taneya said:


> After comparing the 3 colors, I hv finally bought the one with Black MOP. It's really gorgeous



Yeah! Congrats! Please post pics!!!


----------



## ETenebris

*Taneya*, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Taneya

I am not good at taking pic, it's really blur lol


----------



## roussel

Nice watch Taneya! Goes with the Cartier too! Congrats


----------



## sbelle

Taneya said:


> I am not good at taking pic, it's really blur lol


 
You might look and see if your camera has a macro function--that might help.    That allows the camera to take extreme close-ups.  I have a Sony and on mine there is a flower icon that you can either set on auto, far away, or close up.  Just a thought!  Good luck!


----------



## ETenebris

Taneya said:


> I am not good at taking pic, it's really blur lol



LOVE it!  Congratulations!  More pics, more pics!


----------



## Taneya

Hmm .. I'll try again tmr 


ssc0619 said:


> You might look and see if your camera has a macro function--that might help. That allows the camera to take extreme close-ups. I have a Sony and on mine there is a flower icon that you can either set on auto, far away, or close up. Just a thought! Good luck!


----------



## ive_flipped

Pics do not do this justice looks way better irl. Here is my 1st Rolex bought for my birthday by me lol but since it came in early it sits in the box until my birthday...It is a SS, steel roman, oyster band, fluted bezel ladies size


----------



## ETenebris

ive_flipped said:


> Pics do not do this justice looks way better irl. Here is my 1st Rolex bought for my birthday by me lol but since it came in early it sits in the box until my birthday...It is a SS, steel roman, oyster band, fluted bezel ladies size



Is that an Oyster Perpetual?  I like it!  Would love to see more pics when it gets to come out to play!


----------



## megt10

Datejust Lady - Gold President Yellow Gold - Dia Bezel - President


----------



## Taneya

With the macro function, the pics turn out to be much better. Thanks for yr advice 




ssc0619 said:


> You might look and see if your camera has a macro function--that might help. That allows the camera to take extreme close-ups. I have a Sony and on mine there is a flower icon that you can either set on auto, far away, or close up. Just a thought! Good luck!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Taneya - I love it.


----------



## ETenebris

*Taneya*, is yours the ladies or the midsize?  It looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## Taneya

Mine is the ladies size cos the SA said my wrist is abit small, so he advice me to go for the 26mm.



ETenebris said:


> *Taneya*, is yours the ladies or the midsize? It looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## ETenebris

Taneya said:


> Mine is the ladies size cos the SA said my wrist is abit small, so he advice me to go for the 26mm.



Thanks.  I love it!


----------



## meghankkg

I loove the black mother of pearl face! It makes the watch so distinctive!!


----------



## ive_flipped

ETenebris said:


> Is that an Oyster Perpetual?  I like it!  Would love to see more pics when it gets to come out to play!



It is  And as soon as it comes out to play I will take more pics. I can't wait but I have to lol


----------



## ETenebris

Well, I will be waiting with you!  I just purchased my first Rolex!!!  Ended up going with the Datejust 36mm, blue dial with Roman numerals, stainless steel jubilee band, white gold fluted bezel.  I AM SO EXCITED!!!   It should hopefully be here Monday!


----------



## slip

My mom passed this to me since she seldom wears it and I can wear it to work more often than her. I wanted to change the dial to a diamond markers type but she refused, insisting that I wear her in her original condition.

This watch was almost 20 years old and it's her first Rolex purchased with her own savings, hence the sentimental value to her.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Love your watch and the story behind it. Normally, when it comes to Rolexes, I love the diamond versions, but this watch has a beautiful, timeless simplicity. Wear it well. In time, I think you would be happier with that it was kept in its original condition.


----------



## sbelle

slip said:


> This watch was almost 20 years old and it's her first Rolex purchased with her own savings, hence the sentimental value to her.


 
I would keep it just the way it is!  I think it is *beautiful* and it will always remind you of your mother!  You are lucky to have it!


----------



## sbelle

ETenebris said:


> Well, I will be waiting with you! I just purchased my first Rolex!!! Ended up going with the Datejust 36mm, blue dial with Roman numerals, stainless steel jubilee band, white gold fluted bezel. I AM SO EXCITED!!!  It should hopefully be here Monday!


 
Can't wait to see it!  Sounds fabulous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ETenebris

ssc0619 said:


> Can't wait to see it!  Sounds fabulous!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!  I will post pics as soon as it arrives!


----------



## roussel

ETenebris said:


> Well, I will be waiting with you! I just purchased my first Rolex!!! Ended up going with the Datejust 36mm, blue dial with Roman numerals, stainless steel jubilee band, white gold fluted bezel. I AM SO EXCITED!!!  It should hopefully be here Monday!


 
Oooh I'm excited for you!  Great choice for your first one!  I love the blue dial!!! I didn't suggest this to you because I thought you have decided on the silver, but I really like that blue dial so much when I tried that combo in midsize.  Can't wait for your pictures!


----------



## ETenebris

roussel said:


> Oooh I'm excited for you!  Great choice for your first one!  I love the blue dial!!! I didn't suggest this to you because I thought you have decided on the silver, but I really like that blue dial so much when I tried that combo in midsize.  Can't wait for your pictures!



Blue was my first love, but I was worried it would not go with a lot of outfits.  The silver is very pretty, but was not feeling quite right for me even though it is much more neutral.  I was on the verge of buying the Date with the oyster band and could not do it...so here we are!


----------



## wilworkhrd4bags

roussel said:


> Nice watch Taneya! Goes with the Cartier too! Congrats


 

roussel: nice choice of watch on your avatar, i have the same one too....plus another Datejust WG/SS . 

I have 2 daughters so I had to get another for the lil one! 

i will post some photos soon.

i love the black MOP! very nice choice!


----------



## slip

Thanks for the reinforcing on my mother's statement, starbucksqueen and ssc0619. I shall wear her well and 'unaltered'!


----------



## roussel

slip what a nice story.  i am planning to do the same when it is time for my daughter to own one.  that is why i got a rolex, it is an investment. i also would keep it the way it is if i were you.


----------



## slip

roussel said:


> slip what a nice story. i am planning to do the same when it is time for my daughter to own one. that is why i got a rolex, it is an investment. i also would keep it the way it is if i were you.


 
Thanks roussel, guess that's what my mother had intended to do....to pass the watch down to generations after her. I realised that a watch, no matter the value is as priceless and as precious when it's from your dear ones.


----------



## chessmont

slip said:


> My mom passed this to me since she seldom wears it and I can wear it to work more often than her. I wanted to change the dial to a diamond markers type but she refused, insisting that I wear her in her original condition.
> 
> This watch was almost 20 years old and it's her first Rolex purchased with her own savings, hence the sentimental value to her.



Lovely!  That is the exact same first Rolex watch I ever bought, almost exactly 20 years ago with my first major work bonus.  Your mom and I might be the same age, LOL!

Wear it in good health - a classic - don't change a thing

I'm sorry I have no children to pass my watches on to; my niece will be a very lucky young woman someday


----------



## lovehermes

^^I had the same watch too that I bought about twenty years ago....it had a silver tapestry face.  Four years ago I traded it in for a stainless steel/white gold bezel with white roman numeral face.  I love Rolex so much!


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> I'm sorry I have no children to pass my watches on to; my niece will be a very lucky young woman someday



-Yikes, re-read this; I hope she is NOT young when she gets these if you KWIM!!!! She has just graduated from highschool


----------



## ETenebris

chessmont said:


> -Yikes, re-read this; I hope she is NOT young when she gets these if you KWIM!!!! She has just graduated from highschool



You could always give it to her as a college or grad school graduation gift!  But I think we know what you mean.


----------



## ETenebris

I finally get to join in!


----------



## sbelle

ETenebris said:


> I finally get to join in!


 

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!  Don't you just love looking down at your arm???

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ETenebris

Thanks!  Yes...and it looks so much better in person than in the pics!  I just can't capture the color of the blue dial or the sparkly bezel!


----------



## Juilletdix

chessmont said:


> Lovely! That is the exact same first Rolex watch I ever bought, almost exactly 20 years ago with my first major work bonus. Your mom and I might be the same age, LOL!
> 
> Wear it in good health - a classic - don't change a thing
> 
> I'm sorry I have no children to pass my watches on to; my niece will be a very lucky young woman someday


 

Me too!  I purchased that watch as a high school graduation gift to myself...ahem...back in the '80's.

I kept it, even though I eventually upgraded to a Yachtmaster (and others).  I don't have any daughters to pass it down to, so I traded it in for a men's SS date which I gave to my boyfriend last Christmas.  So I can speak from experience that Rollies do hold their value!


----------



## Phillyfan

ET - What size is your rolex?


----------



## Phillyfan

ET - Sorry - I see you answered on another thread - Men's size. But it doesn't look that big to me. Do you know what #? I think ladies is 26 and mid-size is 31.


----------



## ETenebris

Hokaplan said:


> ET - Sorry - I see you answered on another thread - Men's size. But it doesn't look that big to me. Do you know what #? I think ladies is 26 and mid-size is 31.



The men's is 36mm.  You are correct about the ladies and midsize, as well.  I tried to photograph it where it did not look huge, because in some of my pics it looks really big.  I also don't have "dainty" wrists, so I think the ladies would have been too small on me.  Of course, most of the Rolex men's size watches run closer to 40mm, so this is considered a bit smaller for a men's watch, and this year Rolex came out with a line of 36mm Datejusts specifically for women.  I went larger for a sportier look.


----------



## Phillyfan

36mm is a great size. I have a 38mm j12 as well so I can get a good estimate of your rolex size. If I went for a 3rd, I'd seriously consider the 36mm!


----------



## roussel

ETenebris congrats!!! The size looks perfect on you.  I love love the blue dial!  And I don't think it clashes with your gold rings.  Mixing metals is so in nowadays.
I also just bought a 36mm Gucci pantheon watch (looks very similar to Rolex) and I wear it some days I feel like being a bit casual.


----------



## ETenebris

Here are some better pics of the dial color, although the photos themselves are not spectacular.


----------



## roussel

^ Ha ha, I like the shots while driving.  I am tempted to do that too whenever I drive, can't stop staring at my watch... ha ha.  Yes, the first pic above is showing the accurate color of the blue dial.


----------



## duffy0401

I just put my Explorer on a nato strap to try something different.


----------



## chanel-girl

ETenebris said:


> Here are some better pics of the dial color, although the photos themselves are not spectacular.



Gorgeous ET! Congrats on your Rolex! It looks great with your ring & I really like the blue dial! Enjoy admiring it! I do the same thing while driving lol


----------



## chessmont

Juilletdix said:


> Me too!  I purchased that watch as a high school graduation gift to myself...ahem...back in the '80's.



- I think I bought mine around 1987 or thereabouts.  I remember it was less than $3000, new.


----------



## ETenebris

chanel-girl said:


> Gorgeous ET! Congrats on your Rolex! It looks great with your ring & I really like the blue dial! Enjoy admiring it! I do the same thing while driving lol



Just to clarify...I don't take photos WHILE I am driving!  I pulled over for these.   Love my watch, but it's not worth someone getting hurt.


----------



## Juilletdix

chessmont said:


> - I think I bought mine around 1987 or thereabouts. I remember it was less than $3000, new.


 
I bought mine in 1981 for just under $2000.  Mine was 14K and stainless - I think they started making them with 18K a few years later.  I still got $2000 in credit when I traded up ast year.

Same deal with the Yachtmaster.  I paid about $5K for the ladies model and was credited around $7K when I traded up for the midsize Yachtmaster.


----------



## lovehermes

chessmont said:


> - I think I bought mine around 1987 or thereabouts.  I remember it was less than $3000, new.


I bought mine around the same time and it was a ss/gold for ladies for about $2000...it was so much money at that time.


----------



## sbelle

ETenebris said:


> Just to clarify...I don't take photos WHILE I am driving! I pulled over for these.  Love my watch, but it's not worth someone getting hurt.


 
*Well the pictures turned out great*!  

So yours is a 36mm?  It looks great, not too large at all.  I had been toying around with getting a 36 mm, but I think I mentioned to y'all that the saleswoman told me that it would look like I was wearing my husband's watch.  Ha!  I wish she could see it on you!!

Based on your recommendation I have been looking at the Date--which is 34 mm.  LOL--I'm just not sure that's big enough!!


----------



## ETenebris

ssc0619 said:


> *Well the pictures turned out great*!
> 
> So yours is a 36mm?  It looks great, not too large at all.  I had been toying around with getting a 36 mm, but I think I mentioned to y'all that the saleswoman told me that it would look like I was wearing my husband's watch.  Ha!  I wish she could see it on you!!
> 
> Based on your recommendation I have been looking at the Date--which is 34 mm.  LOL--I'm just not sure that's big enough!!



Thanks! Well, it DOES look like I'm wearing a man's watch...but not a huge man's watch.  The Date is a beautiful watch.  I love the size.  In fact, I think the size would have been a little better for me.  But the Date is not available with jubilee band.  So if you love the oyster band, that would be a great way to go.  But if you feel it's not big enough, I say go for the 36mm.  It's not too big for a woman (Rolex has a new line of 36mm DJs targeted specifically for women) and I'm sure it would look great!


----------



## Juilletdix

lovehermes said:


> I bought mine around the same time and it was a ss/gold for ladies for about $2000...it was so much money at that time.


 
So true.  That was a LOT of babysitting hours....


----------



## chessmont

Juilletdix said:


> I bought mine in 1981 for just under $2000.  Mine was 14K and stainless - I think they started making them with 18K a few years later.  I still got $2000 in credit when I traded up ast year.
> 
> Same deal with the Yachtmaster.  I paid about $5K for the ladies model and was credited around $7K when I traded up for the midsize Yachtmaster.



- I bought a Midsize YG President with diamond bezel, and 7 years later, sold it for more than I paid - to an AD, no less!  (not known for giving great deals)  It was an outright buy, not a trade-in!


----------



## Juilletdix

chessmont said:


> - I bought a Midsize YG President with diamond bezel, and 7 years later, sold it for more than I paid - to an AD, no less! (not known for giving great deals) It was an outright buy, not a trade-in!


 

Wow!  Nicely played!  (let me guess, Tourneau?!)


----------



## ive_flipped

ETenebris said:


> I finally get to join in!



That looks great


----------



## sbelle

ETenebris said:


> Thanks! Well, it DOES look like I'm wearing a man's watch...but not a huge man's watch. The Date is a beautiful watch. I love the size. In fact, I think the size would have been a little better for me. But the Date is not available with jubilee band. So if you love the oyster band, that would be a great way to go. But if you feel it's not big enough, I say go for the 36mm. It's not too big for a woman (Rolex has a new line of 36mm DJs targeted specifically for women) and I'm sure it would look great!


 
Well I just found out today that the Date doesn't come in a yellow gold/stainless oyster band.  Darn it!!      I had the whole thing planned out!

Question on the jubilee band.....is there ever an issue with stretching?  That's the main reason I've been avoiding it.  

So I guess then I am back to the Datejust, but I was so enthralled with the idea of the 34 mm!!


----------



## chessmont

Juilletdix said:


> Wow!  Nicely played!  (let me guess, Tourneau?!)



No, amazingly the only Rolex AD in  my town, so they ain't much into dealing or giving good prices or trade-up prices.

But in this economy, maybe they'r more accomodating

I go to my favorite resellers, instead.

Might try the AD in the future (if I want to trade in all my watches, for , say, 1 YG Daytona,  - and that's what it would probably take!)

I like variety, so probably not going to do that in the near future


----------



## ETenebris

ssc0619 said:


> Well I just found out today that the Date doesn't come in a yellow gold/stainless oyster band.  Darn it!!      I had the whole thing planned out!
> 
> Question on the jubilee band.....is there ever an issue with stretching?  That's the main reason I've been avoiding it.
> 
> So I guess then I am back to the Datejust, but I was so enthralled with the idea of the 34 mm!!



Right.  The Date has much more limited options.  The old jubilee bands had stretching issues.  The new versions are more solid and I believe they were redesigned to eliminate the stretch problem.  Are you going to get a two-tone Datejust?  What color dial?


----------



## sbelle

ETenebris said:


> Right. The Date has much more limited options. The old jubilee bands had stretching issues. The new versions are more solid and I believe they were redesigned to eliminate the stretch problem. Are you going to get a two-tone Datejust? What color dial?


 
I have a few watches and want to cover a different look with this Rolex.  So I was thinking either a dark face or a gold face.  I haven't done enough homework to see if that is possible with the Datejust!!


----------



## honeybeez

roussel, how much did u bought the pyramid watch? it is very nice n unique.  is it in ladies size??


----------



## kma_ana

Hi every body


I'm new hear

I'd like to join u my 2 rolex


my Ladies Datejust President Iget it when I'm 20 


my favorite new daytona I get it last year


----------



## cocobean1793

roussel said:


> I got my ladies DJ two-tone YG with jubilee bracelet and ivory pyramid roman dial. I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is showing the pyramid effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Roussel, I LOVE your watch!!!!!!   Congrats, it's a gorgeous combo of yellow gold with ivory pyramid face! You may have changed my mind from ordering the rose gold/ss combo
> Can you tell me if you had the watch sized and if so, how many links they removed?  My wrist is 5.5 inches and I usually have to have some links taken out. It always differs from watch to watch...........


----------



## roussel

^ thanks,  i had 2 links removed and i have small wrists too.


----------



## roussel

duffy0401 said:


> I just put my Explorer on a nato strap to try something different.



I love it!


----------



## bubbleloba

I just got the Datejust oyster with the jubliee bracelet.   It's the medium/boysize one.  The pic is a bit grainy because it's taken by my phone.


----------



## cocobean1793

roussel said:


> ^ thanks, i had 2 links removed and i have small wrists too.


 
Did you find this watch as is, at the store or did you have to SO the pyramid dial? Was it extra?   I'm really drawn to the combo..... hope you would not be offended if I copied, and order the same:shame:


----------



## sbelle

bubbleloba said:


> I just got the Datejust oyster with the jubliee bracelet.  It's the medium/boysize one. The pic is a bit grainy because it's taken by my phone.


 
Is your face gold?  Is the medium size 31 mm?  It is beautiful!!


----------



## sbelle

cocobean1793 said:


> Did you find this watch as is, at the store or did you have to SO the *pyramid dial*? Was it extra? I'm really drawn to the combo..... hope you would not be offended if I copied, and order the same:shame:


 
Could y'all tell me what a pyramid dial is?  I'm still learning all the options that are out there! Thanks!!


----------



## cocobean1793

ssc0619 said:


> Could y'all tell me what a pyramid dial is? I'm still learning all the options that are out there! Thanks!!


 
if you look at the pics posted by roussel you can see how  it appears "textured" with little pyramids.  sorry, that's the best I can explain it......


----------



## bubbleloba

ssc0619 said:


> Is your face gold?  Is the medium size 31 mm?  It is beautiful!!


*ssc0619*, I got the 31mm datejust with the pink face (same as the picture below).  I did opt for the jubilee bracelet and the white gold fluted bezel.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Taneya

Haha .... CONGRATS !!! The watch look great on your wrist, nice dial color 



ETenebris said:


> Just to clarify...I don't take photos WHILE I am driving! I pulled over for these.  Love my watch, but it's not worth someone getting hurt.


----------



## pazt

bubbleloba said:


> *ssc0619*, I got the 31mm datejust with the pink face (same as the picture below). I did opt for the jubilee bracelet and the white gold fluted bezel. Hope this helps.


 
luv luve the pink face!


----------



## roussel

Cocobean no problem! I'd like to have a watch twin. 
The watch comes in this combo, just ask your dealer for it, no need to special order.


----------



## cocobean1793

roussel said:


> Cocobean no problem! I'd like to have a watch twin.
> The watch comes in this combo, just ask your dealer for it, no need to special order.


 
I have a few weeks before my bonus gets here and I can buy the watch, but I think I'm going with the yellow gold/ss. Is yours a Z series with the new style case ( engraved inner bezel)?  That's what I want. I know it's a small detail, but I think it's so cool and am going to make sure mine has it


----------



## roussel

Yes mine is the latest model with the hidden clasp and engraved inner bezel. The two tone is nice to have. Good luck and post pics here when you get it


----------



## sbelle

cocobean1793 said:


> if you look at the pics posted by roussel you can see how  it appears "textured" with little pyramids.  sorry, that's the best I can explain it......



That makes sense!  I could tell it was textured, but wasn't sure what the "pyramid" was!!!


----------



## sbelle

bubbleloba,

Oh pink!!!  I didn't even know that was an option!  Your watch is beautiful !


----------



## pazt

the pink face is available in all sizes (26, 31, 34, 36, 40)


----------



## ETenebris

pazt said:


> the pink face is available in all sizes (26, 31, 34, 36, 40)



It's not exactly a true pink.  Rolex calls it "salmon" and it is a pinky-peach color.  But there is a mother of pearl dial in pale pink, too!


----------



## pazt

ETenebris said:


> It's not exactly a true pink.  Rolex calls it "salmon" and it is a pinky-peach color.  But there is a mother of pearl dial in pale pink, too!



yes, salmon pink. lighter than the bronze-y one.


----------



## bubbleloba

Thanks everyone!  I  the pink.  It has a slight coppery tone to it so it's not super girly girly.


----------



## sbelle

bubbleloba said:


> Thanks everyone!  I  the pink.  It has a slight coppery tone to it so it's not super girly girly.



Y'all keep posting so many gorgeous Rolexes that I keep changing my mind on what I want for my next one!  I love the fact that the salmon/pink face has that coppery tone!


----------



## suedoc

ETenebris said:


> Thanks!  Yes...and it looks so much better in person than in the pics!  I just can't capture the color of the blue dial or the sparkly bezel!



Your pictures are great, ET! 

I am new to the Rolex forum - ET suggested I post my Yachtmaster here:














It is the larger Yachtmaster - I like to wear it in the Summer when I don't have long sleeves on. My DH is a watch nut - he tends to buy Rolexes, wear them for a while and sells them to buy new (kind like us purse nuts, lol!). This one I kept, tho - I love the dial.

I have two Datejusts stored away, too. I will try to get some photos of them as well.


----------



## ETenebris

Sue, OMG!!!   Your Yacht Master is to die for.  So it is the men's size (40mm)?  There is a midsize, too, so I was not sure.  Do you also wear it in the winter?  I want a YM, either with the silver dial or white dial, and I would love to have the Tahitian MOP dial, but the price is pretty steep.  You are making me want a YM even more with these pics!


----------



## suedoc

ET, DH tells me this is the midsize Yachtmaster (35mm). It can get a little bulky under long sleeves, so I usually just wear it in the Summer months.


----------



## pazt

sue - YM = eyelovett!


----------



## sbelle

Suedoc 
Love your yachtmaster!!!!  It is beautiful!


----------



## bubbleloba

I love the sporty look of the yachtmaster.  It's a great watch, *suedoc*!


----------



## honeybeez

sue, how much is ur watch ? it is really beautiful..


----------



## munkeebag81

I just got her last weekend


----------



## cocobean1793

munkeebag81 said:


> I just got her last weekend


 
Congrats!!!!  It's gorgeous!  What size is it?
p.s your ring is STUNNING!!!!!!!!


----------



## munkeebag81

Thank you Cocobean!  The Rolex is a midsize which I think is 31mm?  

Did you decide on which one to get?




cocobean1793 said:


> Congrats!!!! It's gorgeous! What size is it?
> p.s your ring is STUNNING!!!!!!!!


----------



## cocobean1793

Well........... my jeweler has thrown another option my way...
I'm planning a purchase in a few weeks and have set aside a certain amount of money from a bonus I will be getting ( the rest is going towards redoing 2 baths). Anyway, while trying to decide on the Rolex, I happened to be wearing my Concord Impresario, and it was pointed out how similar the band is to the jubilee. I didn't really notice because I usually wear my Tag and save the Concord for dressier occassions. Then I was presented with a beautiful diamond tennis bracelet to try on with the Concord...........newer style 2 prong setting, G/VS stones............needless to say I am now loving the diamond bracelet ( looks fab with the Concord watch!) and am getting a rockin' deal( bracelet was already sized for someone else who then decided on a small ct wt), so I have a few more weeks to decide. Rolex or diamond bracelet?????????
Of course I could get the bracelet and let hubby buy me the watch for xmas


----------



## munkeebag81

I do like the way you think! 

I say get the bracelete and let the hubby get the watch 



cocobean1793 said:


> Well........... my jeweler has thrown another option my way...
> I'm planning a purchase in a few weeks and have set aside a certain amount of money from a bonus I will be getting ( the rest is going towards redoing 2 baths). Anyway, while trying to decide on the Rolex, I happened to be wearing my Concord Impresario, and it was pointed out how similar the band is to the jubilee. I didn't really notice because I usually wear my Tag and save the Concord for dressier occassions. Then I was presented with a beautiful diamond tennis bracelet to try on with the Concord...........newer style 2 prong setting, G/VS stones............needless to say I am now loving the diamond bracelet ( looks fab with the Concord watch!) and am getting a rockin' deal( bracelet was already sized for someone else who then decided on a small ct wt), so I have a few more weeks to decide. Rolex or diamond bracelet?????????
> Of course I could get the bracelet and let hubby buy me the watch for xmas


----------



## cocobean1793

I'm leaning that way, esp since I don't want to miss a chance on a really good buy. I also realize that I am very fortunate to even have such a dilemma, and know I'll be happy with either choice. Either way, I'll post a pic!!


----------



## ETenebris

You say that the bracelet looks really nice with the Concord, but you also said you don't wear the Concord much because it is more dressy.  So would you wear it more often with the bracelet?


----------



## butterfly36029

*munkeebag*, love your watch and your ring!! drooling over here!


----------



## cocobean1793

ETenebris said:


> You say that the bracelet looks really nice with the Concord, but you also said you don't wear the Concord much because it is more dressy. So would you wear it more often with the bracelet?


 
I think I have been in a jewelry rut for a while, wearing same earrings, necklace, watch everyday, while everything else just sits locked away. I think maybe it's time to wear the things I save for "special" occassions..... life's too short and really, shouldn't everyday be special??  At least this is what I strive to have as my new outlook


----------



## suedoc

honeybeez said:


> sue, how much is ur watch ? it is really beautiful..




I've had mine for a while, and I haven't checked the values lately - new, they are probably $10k, but on ebay, maybe $5?


----------



## ayla

suedoc said:


> Your pictures are great, ET!
> 
> I am new to the Rolex forum - ET suggested I post my Yachtmaster here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the larger Yachtmaster - I like to wear it in the Summer when I don't have long sleeves on. My DH is a watch nut - he tends to buy Rolexes, wear them for a while and sells them to buy new (kind like us purse nuts, lol!). This one I kept, tho - I love the dial.
> 
> I have two Datejusts stored away, too. I will try to get some photos of them as well.




Beautiful ! The gold bezel really suits the Yachtmaster dial !


----------



## bubbleloba

munkeebag81 said:


> I just got her last weekend



Congrats, *munkeebag81*!  We are twins - I have the same one but with the pink dial.


----------



## chessmont

cocobean1793 said:


> I think I have been in a jewelry rut for a while, wearing same earrings, necklace, watch everyday, while everything else just sits locked away. I think maybe it's time to wear the things I save for "special" occassions..... life's too short and really, shouldn't everyday be special??  At least this is what I strive to have as my new outlook



-If they're insured, wear the darned things! Life is too short to keep your things in a safe (or at home)  Where's the pleasure in that?

Oh - yes, LOVE the watch, and OT what are the specs of your beautiful E-ring?


----------



## ETenebris

cocobean1793 said:


> I think I have been in a jewelry rut for a while, wearing same earrings, necklace, watch everyday, while everything else just sits locked away. I think maybe it's time to wear the things I save for "special" occassions..... life's too short and really, shouldn't everyday be special??  At least this is what I strive to have as my new outlook



I agree!  I can't imagine having beautiful things and just keeping them locked away.  Break them out of captivity and take them for a spin!


----------



## munkeebag81

Bubbleloba - I wish I had gotten the pink!   




bubbleloba said:


> Congrats, *munkeebag81*! We are twins - I have the same one but with the pink dial.


----------



## sbelle

Ok, I finally pulled the trigger.  I've been looking at adding another rolex and every couple days I've changed my mind about what I've wanted.  Well today I  just made a decision.  I ended up with the 36mm date just,ss and yellow gold, fluted bezel, jubilee face, diamond markers.  I was worried that the 36 mm might be too big, but when I was trying it on I realized it is the same size as my Cartier Ballon Bleu.  

One thing I wanted to mention is the AD I purchased from gave me 25% off.  I had been looking at another AD who offered me 15% off.  I usually will ask if the store can do anything on price, but both of these places offered it before I could ask.  For those of you in the market for a rolex, keep that in mind.

I am not at home so I can't post pictures but I will when I am home on Thursday!


----------



## chessmont

Sounds like a great choice!

Maybe Rolex is giving them some leeway because of the economy


----------



## ETenebris

Congrats!!!   At least one of us can make a decision!  Sounds like you got a great deal, too.  Can't wait to see your pics.  What color is your jubilee dial? 



ssc0619 said:


> Ok, I finally pulled the trigger.  I've been looking at adding another rolex and every couple days I've changed my mind about what I've wanted.  Well today I  just made a decision.  I ended up with the 36mm date just,ss and yellow gold, fluted bezel, jubilee face, diamond markers.  I was worried that the 36 mm might be too big, but when I was trying it on I realized it is the same size as my Cartier Ballon Bleu.
> 
> One thing I wanted to mention is the AD I purchased from gave me 25% off.  I had been looking at another AD who offered me 15% off.  I usually will ask if the store can do anything on price, but both of these places offered it before I could ask.  For those of you in the market for a rolex, keep that in mind.
> 
> I am not at home so I can't post pictures but I will when I am home on Thursday!


----------



## Phillyfan

ssc0619 - Congrats on your decision. Can't wait to see pics. I don't think 36mm is too big as I have a 38mm J12. What color jubilee face?


----------



## sbelle

The face is silver.  I really was wanting a champagne face, but this one had everything except that and the discount was motivating!


----------



## pazt

ssc0619 said:


> Ok, I finally pulled the trigger.  I've been looking at adding another rolex and every couple days I've changed my mind about what I've wanted.  Well today I  just made a decision.  I ended up with the 36mm date just,ss and yellow gold, fluted bezel, jubilee face, diamond markers.  I was worried that the 36 mm might be too big, but when I was trying it on I realized it is the same size as my Cartier Ballon Bleu.
> 
> One thing I wanted to mention is the AD I purchased from gave me 25% off.  I had been looking at another AD who offered me 15% off.  I usually will ask if the store can do anything on price, but both of these places offered it before I could ask.  For those of you in the market for a rolex, keep that in mind.
> 
> I am not at home so I can't post pictures but I will when I am home on Thursday!



cant wait to see this watch! 25% off is awesome!


----------



## ETenebris

I love the silver!  I have heard the champagne is sometimes hard to read if the hands are gold, so this sounds like a practical choice, as well.  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## chanel-girl

ssc0619 said:


> Ok, I finally pulled the trigger.  I've been looking at adding another rolex and every couple days I've changed my mind about what I've wanted.  Well today I  just made a decision.  I ended up with the 36mm date just,ss and yellow gold, fluted bezel, jubilee face, diamond markers.  I was worried that the 36 mm might be too big, but when I was trying it on I realized it is the same size as my Cartier Ballon Bleu.
> 
> One thing I wanted to mention is the AD I purchased from gave me 25% off.  I had been looking at another AD who offered me 15% off.  I usually will ask if the store can do anything on price, but both of these places offered it before I could ask.  For those of you in the market for a rolex, keep that in mind.
> 
> I am not at home so I can't post pictures but I will when I am home on Thursday!



Yeah! Congrats! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## bubbleloba

ssc0619 said:


> One thing I wanted to mention is the AD I purchased from gave me 25% off.



That's a great deal!!  Congrats!


----------



## suedoc

Congrats ssc0619! 25 percent sounds like a great deal. Yes, show pics when you can.


----------



## chessmont

ETenebris said:


> I love the silver!  I have heard the champagne is sometimes hard to read if the hands are gold, so this sounds like a practical choice, as well.  Can't wait to see it!



-I agree - I had a gold YG President with champagne dial.  Difficult to read.


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> -I agree - I had a ladies YG President with champagne dial.  Difficult to read.



I have since bought a mid-size YG President with silver dial.  May sound odd combination, but I wanted something less stark of a contrast than a white dial.

Sorry don't know how I did this post  twice, LOL


----------



## sbelle

Here's the picture!

I ended up with a 36mm datejust
jubilee bracelet - ss and yellow gold
fluted yellow gold bezel
diamond markers
silver jubilee dial


----------



## Phillyfan

ssc0619 Congrats! It is beautiful. I have same combo in ladies size. Wear it well and enjoy!


----------



## chessmont

Wowza!  

I used to have a ladies' like that with all SS jubilee bracelet.

Yours is way fabulous!


----------



## ETenebris

ssc0619 said:


> Here's the picture!
> 
> I ended up with a 36mm datejust
> jubilee bracelet - ss and yellow gold
> fluted yellow gold bezel
> diamond markers
> silver jubilee dial



I love it!   That dial just makes the watch!


----------



## pazt

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!



ssc0619 said:


> here's the picture!
> 
> I ended up with a 36mm datejust
> jubilee bracelet - ss and yellow gold
> fluted yellow gold bezel
> diamond markers
> silver jubilee dial


----------



## ETenebris

Okay ladies...I finally made my decision and took the BIG plunge.  My midsize Yacht-Master will be here Tuesday!


----------



## pazt

go go go ET!


----------



## sbelle

ETenebris said:


> I love it!  That dial just makes the watch!


 
Thanks!  You know I don't love that it says Rolex, but you can't tell that when you aren't right on top of the watch.  It just looks like a textured silver, which I think makes it look more feminine!


----------



## sbelle

ETenebris said:


> Okay ladies...I finally made my decision and took the BIG plunge. My midsize Yacht-Master will be here Tuesday!


 

I can't wait to see it!  I know it's beautiful!!


----------



## sbelle

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!


----------



## chessmont

ETenebris said:


> Okay ladies...I finally made my decision and took the BIG plunge.  My midsize Yacht-Master will be here Tuesday!



-good for you!


----------



## ETenebris

Here she is, ladies...


----------



## stefeilnately

ssc0619 said:


> Here's the picture!
> 
> I ended up with a 36mm datejust
> jubilee bracelet - ss and yellow gold
> fluted yellow gold bezel
> diamond markers
> silver jubilee dial


 

Love it and you wear it well!!! Can you tell me what you call the face of the watch? I just bought one in black textured face and diamond markers and still cant tell the name!!!lol...


----------



## chessmont

stefeilnately said:


> Love it and you wear it well!!! Can you tell me what you call the face of the watch? I just bought one in black textured face and diamond markers and still cant tell the name!!!lol...



- I believe it is called  a "jubilee" dial


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^ thank you so much!!


----------



## sbelle

chessmont said:


> - I believe it is called a "jubilee" dial


 

You're right!  I wouldn't have personally chosen this face, but the watch had everything else I wanted.  It really has grown on me!


----------



## sbelle

ETenebris said:


> Here she is, ladies...


 
Worth the wait!  Gorgeous watch!!


----------



## roussel

ssc0619 and ETenebris congrats on your new watches!


----------



## ETenebris

Thank you, *roussel*!


----------



## ive_flipped

Here is my watch ....I can now wear it because I had my birthday! S/S oyster band, steel roman face with roman numerals, fluted bezel


----------



## ETenebris

Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## pazt

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!



ive_flipped said:


> Here is my watch ....I can now wear it because I had my birthday! S/S oyster band, steel roman face with roman numerals, fluted bezel


----------



## ive_flipped

Thanks ET and pazT


----------



## ETenebris

How happy are you to finally be able to wear it?!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Very nice!  I love the roman numerals.


----------



## keodi

pazt said:


> beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


 
 I agree, georgeous!!!!


----------



## sbelle

Happy birthday!  I'm glad you can finally wear your gorgeous watch.

I've missed this thread!!


----------



## ive_flipped

ETenebris said:


> How happy are you to finally be able to wear it?!


SO SO SO Happy  I love it! How are you enjoying your YM?

And thanks everyone


----------



## ETenebris

ive_flipped said:


> SO SO SO Happy  I love it! How are you enjoying your YM?



Love it!  It's shiny!


----------



## pukki8

I prefer the 39mm solid 18k gold oyster band........mine will be here Monday, i will post pix


----------



## pukki8

absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  it looks wonderful!!!!!!  i like the combo gold/steel....classy


----------



## bonny_montana

18k yellow gold with champagne bezel.


----------



## katie09

bonny_montana said:


> 18k yellow gold with champagne bezel.



Isn't that champagne dial and fluted bezel?


----------



## katie09

*deleted*

something happened and I got two posts


----------



## bonny_montana

katie09 said:


> Isn't that champagne dial and fluted bezel?


 
Sorry my mistake...lol thank you for the correction


----------



## TaylorEsq

judebabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post in Jewellery Box!!!
> Awesome forum too!!!
> 
> You guys know so much about everything.
> 
> This is my watch.
> Got it last year!
> With the invisible clasp...
> 
> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately...
> Just found the chip on the crystal.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Does anyone know if this can be fixed??



I have the same exact watch and I love it!  I'm hoping my next Rolex will be the Pearlmaster.


----------



## missgiannina

hello im a newbie  how much is a rolex?....especially the one above me its gorgeous...what is the cheapest rolex i could buy?


----------



## ETenebris

missgiannina said:


> hello im a newbie  how much is a rolex?....especially the one above me its gorgeous...what is the cheapest rolex i could buy?



The one above is probably around $7650 if it's the smaller ladies' size.  There is no "cheap" Rolex, but in the lower end of the price range (new) are the Explorer, Air King and Date models.  However, you can probably find a good used Datejust (like the one above, but the new models upgraded the band, whereas the older ones will have a clasp instead of hidden clasp and lighter links) for around $2000.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Ive_flipped, Happy Belated Birthday!  Congrats on your new watch!  It's beautiful!


----------



## fierysweet

My husband just gave me a lady datejust, two tone, jubilee dial and bracelet, fluted bezel and diamond markers. It's super pretty and feminine, very shiny and definitely with enough bling to make a smaller watch stand out.

However, I see myself as more of an artsy/edgy type and I'm thinking this watch is maybe too mature or dressy. I'm 31.

I'm thinking of trying to exchange it for a 31mm SS, oyster bracelet, domed bezel with pink or pink MOP dial with diamonds. Can you get diamond dial with domed bezed and oyster bracelet? 

I think the ultra-feminine details with a bigger more masculine watch would be really nice and more "me". But at the same time, I'm torn about the classic nature of the one I have now. Also don't know what the price difference will be or if I'll even be able to exchange.


----------



## ETenebris

*fierysweet*, you can get a diamond dial as long as the watch has a gold component.  So if you wanted a two tone watch with the domed bezel and MOP dial, you could get it.  However, if you want straight stainless, you would need to add the fluted bezel in 14k to be able to keep the diamonds.  The 31mm will be a bit more expensive than the ladies' size, and the MOP dial is going to increase the price of a diamond dial by about $1500.  Hope that helps!

The two tone Datejust is classic, though...I don't think it is dressy as much as it is chic with any outfit.


----------



## fierysweet

Thanks ETenebris. Yeah, just searching around I realized that you can't get diamonds with a domed bezel...

And you're right about my watch being chic. It is definitely chic! I know it's gorgeous. But can you see wearing it with black nailpolish, a tight t-shirt and worn jeans?


----------



## ETenebris

You can get it IF the domed bezel is gold.  I can definitely see it with that outfit.  It's a great juxtaposition!  I hope you will post some pics!


----------



## fierysweet

Just took a picture today actually  just have to upload it.


----------



## mlbags

My all gold Rolex Boy King, Presidential Bracelet, Anniversary Dial, Diamond & Sapphire Bezel, 31mm (boy-size).
Altho' I am petite (5'2") and I have small wrists (5" max circumference) I love the bigger boy-size (31mm) way much better than my Ladies' size two-tone (SS/gold) Datejust.


----------



## peace43

^^
Can't see your pics.


----------



## mlbags

Oh, sorry about that but I see it fine on my pc.... but anyway, attaching herewith once again.


----------



## ETenebris

mlbags said:


> Oh, sorry about that but I see it fine on my pc.... but anyway, attaching herewith once again.



Wow...love this!  I almost got a DJ with that same dial, but it is perfect on this watch!   Love the size on you, too.


----------



## kiwishopper

*sigh*......A Rose Gold Mid size Rolex with black MOP face is my ultimate HG ...one day...lol 
Love everyone's treasures here!


----------



## ETenebris

kiwishopper said:


> *sigh*......A Rose Gold Mid size Rolex with black MOP face is my ultimate HG ...one day...lol
> Love everyone's treasures here!



Excellent choice!


----------



## peace43

mlbags:

Beautiful watch!!!  I can see your pics now.  Your watch is the boy's size?  It looks like a man's size watch on your small wrist!! LOL!!  I have a ladies datejust (stainless jubilee with salmon face) and a mid-size stainless oyster with a blue face.  I also have a men's size stainless with white face that belonged to my dad.


----------



## mlbags

Thank you *ETenebris*, thank you *peace43*.
Yes, it does look big on my wirst, doesn't it?  My wrist is really tiny, yet I always prefer big watches!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Stunning! looks amazing on you 


mlbags said:


> Oh, sorry about that but I see it fine on my pc.... but anyway, attaching herewith once again.


----------



## Bag Fetish

itsnicole said:


> Here's my stainless steel & white gold ladies datejust with fluted bezel, white face, and roman numerals...



Missy, what is the clasp like on this watch? BTW its beautiful!


----------



## itsnicole

Bag Fetish said:


> Missy, what is the clasp like on this watch? BTW its beautiful!



thank you!  it's the invisible clasp... i'll send you a pic now.


----------



## joodi

mlbags said:


> Oh, sorry about that but I see it fine on my pc.... but anyway, attaching herewith once again.


 

just waaaww


----------



## Bethc

I must have read through this thread so many times, I'm so happy to finally be able to post my new watch!! 

Mid-size RG/SS fluted bezel w/pink face and diamond markers 











sorry the pics are a little fuzzy


----------



## ETenebris

OMG   That is AMAZINGLY beautiful!!!  That is a dream watch!  We need more pics!!!    CONGRATS!!!



Bethc said:


> I must have read through this thread so many times, I'm so happy to finally be able to post my new watch!!
> 
> Mid-size RG/SS fluted bezel w/pink face and diamond markers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pics are a little fuzzy


----------



## Rockerchic

ETenebris said:


> Here she is, ladies...


 

Love this!! This is the watch that I'm considering (this or the midsize SS/WG diamond marker datejust). Do you have a modeling picture you could post? also does the face measure 31 or 35 on the midsize yachtmaster?


----------



## ETenebris

*Rockerchic*, this is the midsize and is 35, but because of the wider bezel it does not have the "big" appearance that the 36 Datejust has.  (You can get it in the smaller ladies size at 31.)  Here are some photos that I took a few months ago, including some with water.  I found this to be the most flattering size in a larger watch, although I still toy with the idea of swapping it out for a Date or ladies Date.  I don't think you can go wrong with either choice!


----------



## ETenebris

Correction: The ladies YM is 29, not 31, I believe.  The midsize Datejust is 31.  Sorry! :shame:


----------



## Rockerchic

ET, thanks so much for the great pictures. I LOVE it. I have the ladies datejust now and want something sportier so I'm thinking of this or the plain SS/wg midsize datejust but don't know if that will be too simlar to my Cartier Roadster. The yachtmaster is definitely a whole different feel.


----------



## ETenebris

It is...and it's very "under the radar" as Rolexes go.  You won't see it everywhere.


----------



## paepaega

Here's mine.







It's stainless steel with blue face and roman markers. My dad bought me on my graduation so it's quite special. I was young then so I prefer this one because it's not too expensive, not too delicate so I literally wear it all the time. (I go into shower with it, sleep with it, swim with it...blablabla) Plus, the roman markers are so classic.


----------



## ETenebris

Is this the ladies size or the mens?



paepaega said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's stainless steel with blue face and roman markers. My dad bought me on my graduation so it's quite special. I was young then so I prefer this one because it's not too expensive, not too delicate so I literally wear it all the time. (I go into shower with it, sleep with it, swim with it...blablabla) Plus, the roman markers are so classic.


----------



## eviemarie

I have a rolex milguass with the green tint around the edge. I also now have the SS daytona as my DH got a Frank Muller and  doesnt take it off so I have had some links taken out off his.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I have a SS Daytona! I love it!! I hope you love yours!!


----------



## HappyAngel

eviemarie said:


> I have a rolex milguass with the green tint around the edge. I also now have the SS daytona as my DH got a Frank Muller and  doesnt take it off so I have had some links taken out off his.



Does the milguass with green tint comes in 31 mm, 34 mm, or 36 mm?  I saw that watch on the guy who sold me my rolex & I know that is the watch that I want next...lol.  Is it heavy?


----------



## paepaega

Dear ETenebris, it's a lady size.


----------



## LetitiaP

I have a datejust oyster bracelet (stainless steel) with white face 10 point.


----------



## eviemarie

HappyAngel said:


> Does the milguass with green tint comes in 31 mm, 34 mm, or 36 mm? I saw that watch on the guy who sold me my rolex & I know that is the watch that I want next...lol. Is it heavy?


 

I love it! Its not heavy its the same as my Cartier which is the mens santos 100 with the black rubber straps. The good thing about the Cartier is its hard to damage as its rubber. I dont like heavy watches I had a Panerai it was so heavy it gave me arm arch.  The milguass is 40mm. Go on treat yourself.


----------



## eviemarie

Sammyjoe said:


> ^^ I have a SS Daytona! I love it!! I hope you love yours!!


 
LVE


----------



## honeybeez

may i know is the rolex with diamonds dial came with cert for the diamonds??


----------



## HappyAngel

eviemarie said:


> I love it! Its not heavy its the same as my Cartier which is the mens santos 100 with the black rubber straps. The good thing about the Cartier is its hard to damage as its rubber. I dont like heavy watches I had a Panerai it was so heavy it gave me arm arch.  The milguass is 40mm. Go on treat yourself.



Thanks, Eviemarie.....Milguass is such a pretty watch...I only saw the watch on a man , but I want to get one already.  Enjoy yours & hopefully, I will get one soon.


----------



## luvchnl

Submariner


----------



## Bag*Snob

honeybeez said:


> may i know is the rolex with diamonds dial came with cert for the diamonds??



No.  The diamonds are so tiny.


----------



## honeybeez

r the diamonds real? the diamonds in the omega watches come with cert.


----------



## alessia70

this is mine (sorry for the quality, took it with phone cam). 
Ladies date just with pink face and roman numerals. 
it's a workhorse, i wear it daily


----------



## ETenebris

^^ Love it!  Glad to see some new posts here!


----------



## LabRatPhD

Here is mine: 26 mm Lady DateJust SS/WG


----------



## scott_f

back in 2004 i bought myself a stainless steel oyster perpetual datejust with the orange-ish oyster face

i also have a franck muller long island 1000 

i bought my wife a cartier tank


----------



## pazt

my airking SS with pink dial with roman numerals and diamonds :


----------



## alessia70

i love pink dials


----------



## janetr

I bought my Rolex 5 yrs ago. Its a SS w/ gold datejust with a gold face and diamonds. I've worn it everyday since. I did drop it face down on the tile floor and the bezel cracked. I had it replaced.... expensive, lol! It still looks like new. Love my watch!


----------



## grammyr

I bought my two-tone oyster date-just (????) 17 years ago.  I have had it serviced twice,and changed the face 3 times.  (It came with a black face, then I got a champagne face.  I had trouble reading it, so Rolex suggested a lighter champagne color,but I should have stayed with the black.  I wear it nearly every day and LOVE it!


----------



## butterfly36029

pazt, love yours with diamonds and no date!


----------



## ILvMyBags

I love my Rolex, I also have a Cartier. Had the J12 with the diamond bezel.  But it was to fadish.  My Rolex is my fav it is a few years old it is the ladies date just with fluted bezel, gold face with diamond markers with jubilee band.  It is truely timeless


----------



## chessmont

I just can't atake good pics with my iphone :o(

Here are my latest Rolexes:  A (36 mm?) SS, diamond bezel and Pink Flower dial

Then a 2-tone Daytona with Black MOP dial.  I am so sorry these are bad pics; IRL they are gorgeous


----------



## ETenebris

*chessmont*...<dies> 

You have two of my all time favorites there!


----------



## chessmont

ETenebris said:


> *chessmont*...<dies>
> 
> You have two of my all time favorites there!



Thanks!  

I always say if I could keep only one Rolex, it would be that Daytona ...


----------



## HappyAngel

chessmont said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I always say if I could keep only one Rolex, it would be that Daytona ...



OH my god...chessmont!...you finally post pictures of your new pink flower dial rolex with diamond bezel...it's soooo beautiful!  ...I love it.........I wish I bought this flower dial...(but too late for me)..


----------



## chessmont

HappyAngel said:


> OH my god...chessmont!...you finally post pictures of your new pink flower dial rolex with diamond bezel...it's soooo beautiful!  ...I love it.........I wish I bought this flower dial...(but too late for me)..



Thanks H-Ang - but why is too late for you? 

Sorry the pic is not good


----------



## ETenebris

*chessmont*, we are open to receiving more pics of the pink dial!!!


----------



## PearlsnFlats

Midsize with fluted bezel, and pink dial  Wedding gift from husband


----------



## chessmont

ETenebris said:


> *chessmont*, we are open to receiving more pics of the pink dial!!!



-I'll keep trying LOL


----------



## IWantANewBag

So many beautiful watches in this thread! Thanks to all for posting, I have really enjoyed spending a couple of hours trawling through all the pictures and posts xx


----------



## nancypants

i got one for my brithday~ stainless steel, wg bezel, and i think a silver face?


----------



## ETenebris

*nancypants*, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  What a fabulous gift!  That does look like the silver dial.  Absolutely beautiful, and a classic.  CONGRATS!!! artyhat:


----------



## lovely64

I have a Yacht Master with platinum bezel.


----------



## ETenebris

We're twins!!! 



lovely64 said:


> I have a Yacht Master with platinum bezel.


----------



## lovely64

^^^
LOL, I love mine!


----------



## hermesugo

Hello, does anyone know how much this Rolex retails for in the US? its the Lady datejust, and if anyone knows how much the SS lady datejust is .  Thank you!


----------



## greygirl

^^
It's pretty easy to look at one of the greydealer sites like swissluxury.com or jomashop and they have the normal retail price listed next to their discounted price. From my experience the retail they have listed is right on (at least with the prices listed at the authorized dealer in my town).


----------



## Monica

I have a vintage stainless steel Datejust.


----------



## hermesugo

greygirl said:


> ^^
> It's pretty easy to look at one of the greydealer sites like swissluxury.com or jomashop and they have the normal retail price listed next to their discounted price. From my experience the retail they have listed is right on (at least with the prices listed at the authorized dealer in my town).




Thank you! I was not too sure how accurate their prices were, that helps me out a bunch!


----------



## *MJ*

Hi! Here's mine:

Rolex Lady Datejust
18k/SS Oyster Band/18k Fluted Bezel
Silver Diamond Jubilee Dial
Price: 8800 USD

I wear it every day, and I love it! I have however seriously considered changing to a midsize 31mm or men's 36mm. Should I? Is this too small on me? Would a midsize or men's look better?


----------



## allicatexp

Mine is a men's date with diamonds stainless steel two tone.  It goes with everything.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

allicatexp said:


> Mine is a men's date with diamonds stainless steel two tone.  It goes with everything.



NICE!!!!!
I love the watch with bracelet look. Makes me feel like I need a new tennis bracelet...a small one that reflects the diamonds on my watch... but it might end up looking a bit much/gaudy on me :-/ --Unless I change the bezel...


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Larrybyrd requested pics of my watches so I took some and am adding my two to this thread of beauties! 

Unless I have my hands on my SO's collection I wear either of these two.


----------



## allicatexp

LittleMsPerfect said:


> NICE!!!!!
> I love the watch with bracelet look. Makes me feel like I need a new tennis bracelet...a small one that reflects the diamonds on my watch... but it might end up looking a bit much/gaudy on me :-/ --Unless I change the bezel...



Thanks! The bracelet is Swarovski and it sparkles just like diamonds!


----------



## sbelle

I haven't visited this thread recently and missed a lot of new beauties!  I especially love the pink floral dial, *chessmont*!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Larrybyrd requested pics of my watches so I took some and am adding my two to this thread of beauties!
> 
> Unless I have my hands on my SO's collection I wear either of these two.



I see others post specs and I guess the only thing that is not obvious from my pic is that my datejust has a mother of pearl face (that usually appears more blue).


----------



## ETenebris

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Larrybyrd requested pics of my watches so I took some and am adding my two to this thread of beauties!
> 
> Unless I have my hands on my SO's collection I wear either of these two.



 your Sub!!!  I think a stainless Sub date might be my next watch.


----------



## Rockerchic

ETenebris said:


> We're twins!!!


 triplets!

I just love this watch. I was concerned when I first got it that it would look too big but now I think it looks just right. I just went to try on a J12 for a fun watch and thought I'd like the 33mm-- but when I tried it on, it felt too small. If I do go for a J12, I'm going to get the 38.


----------



## ETenebris

Rockerchic said:


> triplets!
> 
> I just love this watch. I was concerned when I first got it that it would look too big but now I think it looks just right. I just went to try on a J12 for a fun watch and thought I'd like the 33mm-- but when I tried it on, it felt too small. If I do go for a J12, I'm going to get the 38.



YAY!!!  As you can see, *Rockerchic*, I decided to keep it after all!


----------



## crumbs

Hi ladies,

I was a former member, but decided to create a new username for privacy reasons. I have a Ladies Datejust, but am thinking of getting another Rolex soon. Looking through the thread, I think I want to go with a 31mm, black MOP dial with diamond markers, fluted bezel, either two-tone jubilee or yellow gold president (if that combo is available??). Just wondering if anyone with a similar watch can quote me an approximate price? I've only been to one retailer and was quoted $11,765 and told that it's the final price - was wondering if this was reasonable.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ceya

crumbs said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was a former member, but decided to create a new username for privacy reasons. I have a Ladies Datejust, but am thinking of getting another Rolex soon. Looking through the thread, I think I want to go with a 31mm, black MOP dial with diamond markers, fluted bezel, either two-tone jubilee or yellow gold president (if that combo is available??). Just wondering if anyone with a similar watch can quote me an approximate price? I've only been to one retailer and was quoted $11,765 and told that it's the final price - was wondering if this was reasonable.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Black mop diamond dial is hard to find.  Mostly, they were only get by customer's order.  
I think it is msr price.  They might give you no break for it because special order.

there is a rumor Rolex will increase price by September 15th in US.  And could be from 10 - 13%. 
 Try different dealers to see what they would give you.  Otherwise, you may be deal with a new price in few more days.


----------



## Phillyfan

I heard from my jeweler last week that rolex prices are definitely going up later this month!


----------



## ceya

Crumbs,

Will post my 26mm Rolex 2tone black mop diamond jubilee dial with jubilee bracelet for your reference.

Yes, I have 2 of 2tone in ladies size and one 31mm ss/white gold bezel silver diamond dial as well.


----------



## Cheryl

For our anniversary this month, DH just gave me a 36mm DateJust Silver Jubilee diamond dial with fluted bezel and jubilee band! Im so in love with it!! He gave it to me early so I can wear it on our vacation next week  He's the best!!!


----------



## Bagaday

^^Congrats Cheryl on your anniversary and new watch!!

I have a midsize TT with yg fluted dial, jubilee bracelet and Black (Tahitian) MOP - really, really love it.  If I EVER figure out how to load a pic, I will.


----------



## Cheryl

^^ Sounds beautiful, Just upload the picture to photobucket and then attach the image URL to the post


----------



## barnurchin

I just traded in my ladies size Yachtmaster and my DH bought me a Submariner for my birthday.  I just wasn't happy with the ladies size but love my new Sub!


----------



## ceya

ceya said:


> Crumbs,
> 
> Will post my 26mm Rolex 2tone black mop diamond jubilee dial with jubilee bracelet for your reference.
> 
> Yes, I have 2 of 2tone in ladies size and one 31mm ss/white gold bezel silver diamond dial as well.



 my 2 ladies 2tone


----------



## ETenebris

*Cheryl*, we need pics!!!


----------



## crumbs

ceya said:


> Crumbs,
> 
> Will post my 26mm Rolex 2tone black mop diamond jubilee dial with jubilee bracelet for your reference.
> 
> Yes, I have 2 of 2tone in ladies size and one 31mm ss/white gold bezel silver diamond dial as well.



ceya,

thanks so much! i actually saw the black MOP in the store and the rep said it was the last one left. there was also a white MOP, but i thought the black looked better and had more contrast with the diamond markers.

but now after looking through the website, i'm kind of liking the diamond markers on the day-date - it's nice that they're a bit different at the 3-6-9. although i'm sure that will warrant another hike in prices.

can anyone give a close reference price?

back about 3 years ago, i purchased a watch similar to yours except without the MOP face for around $7,600 including tax and i've always felt that maybe i had overpaid. i will definitely go to a few retailers to see what the quotes are.

thanks again! beautiful watches!


----------



## lesasue86

^^^ Seems like those are old fashioned. But look good and precious.


----------



## crumbs

One other question: just noticed that the Rolex crest on my wheel thing doesn't point straight up when it's in place and it doesn't seem to change positions when I loosen and tighten it back up. This leads me to believe that it's sorta fixed in its position - is this normal? Or do all you ladies have the crown pointing up like they do in all the Rolex commercials? Just wondering!

Oh and couldn't edit my post above, but I realize there is no diamond at the 3 mark - sorry!


----------



## ceya

crumbs said:


> ceya,
> 
> thanks so much! i actually saw the black MOP in the store and the rep said it was the last one left. there was also a white MOP, but i thought the black looked better and had more contrast with the diamond markers.
> 
> but now after looking through the website, i'm kind of liking the diamond markers on the day-date - it's nice that they're a bit different at the 3-6-9. although i'm sure that will warrant another hike in prices.
> 
> can anyone give a close reference price?
> 
> back about 3 years ago, i purchased a watch similar to yours except without the MOP face for around $7,600 including tax and i've always felt that maybe i had overpaid. i will definitely go to a few retailers to see what the quotes are.
> 
> thanks again! beautiful watches!


the diamond marker on day-date is baguette shape, which can not be in ladies because of its size.  
I do love that man's diamond as well.

try to get or order before sep 15, there is a risk chance of increase price coming.


----------



## ceya

crumbs said:


> One other question: just noticed that the Rolex crest on my wheel thing doesn't point straight up when it's in place and it doesn't seem to change positions when I loosen and tighten it back up. This leads me to believe that it's sorta fixed in its position - is this normal? Or do all you ladies have the crown pointing up like they do in all the Rolex commercials? Just wondering!
> 
> Oh and couldn't edit my post above, but I realize there is no diamond at the 3 mark - sorry!


some are straight up, some don't. And that is the way they made not intentionally but it's there


----------



## Bag*Snob

Ceya - I love your watch.  Anyway we can get a modeling shot?


----------



## crumbs

ceya said:


> the diamond marker on day-date is baguette shape, which can not be in ladies because of its size.
> I do love that man's diamond as well.
> 
> try to get or order before sep 15, there is a risk chance of increase price coming.



Thanks ceya! Has your AD told you that the increase will happen after the 15th? I'm thinking of calling the local Tourneau and asking. If so, I might pull the trigger and just get the darned thing. A 10-15% increase is pretty big!


----------



## crumbs

Hmm...just called Tourneau and the sales manager said that they have heard nothing of an increase. Can anyone confirm??


----------



## ceya

crumbs said:


> Hmm...just called Tourneau and the sales manager said that they have heard nothing of an increase. Can anyone confirm??


One of my friend has a called from her AD says it will be increased next week.
Some of ADs will posted 'till Oct 1st.
there is definitely one, but unsure what exact time will be incurred though.


----------



## ceya

crumbs said:


> Hmm...just called Tourneau and the sales manager said that they have heard nothing of an increase. Can anyone confirm??



He might not willing to tell because if it is only 1 left before price increases.
Try Jared, they may have one for you.

I love both of mine equally !

The only 2 pretty dials in ladies size,  which I was lucky got them both, I think.
Black mop diamond and meteorite diamond dials.


----------



## ceya

Bag*Snob said:


> Ceya - I love your watch.  Anyway we can get a modeling shot?



Yes, I certainly will when have time this weekend.


----------



## ceya

lesasue86 said:


> ^^^ Seems like those are old fashioned. But look good and precious.


What you meant by old fashioned? for old people or tradition style?

I have 2 midsizes before got these 2tones, 1 in black diamond dial and other with silver diamond dial.

Sold my black diamond dial 6 months ago.  And plan to sell the midsize silver diamond as well.


----------



## ceya

barnurchin said:


> I just traded in my ladies size Yachtmaster and my DH bought me a Submariner for my birthday.  I just wasn't happy with the ladies size but love my new Sub!


I love big watches too.  However, it is only enable me for sporty wearing.


----------



## ceya

Bagaday said:


> ^^Congrats Cheryl on your anniversary and new watch!!
> 
> I have a midsize TT with yg fluted dial, jubilee bracelet and Black (Tahitian) MOP - really, really love it.  If I EVER figure out how to load a pic, I will.


you mean fluted bezel?
what markers are on for your black mop dial?


----------



## ceya

Crumbs,

what he quoted you was included tax, isn't it?
so, he is actually giving you few percent off if tax has been calculating in final price.


----------



## Bagaday

ceya said:


> you mean fluted bezel?
> what markers are on for your black mop dial?


 
Ceya:

Yes, I did mean a fluted bezel....I have diamond markers on my dial.


----------



## crumbs

ceya said:


> Crumbs,
> 
> what he quoted you was included tax, isn't it?
> so, he is actually giving you few percent off if tax has been calculating in final price.



No, the price is before tax.

Unfortunately, I think that watch is no longer in consideration. I saw a ladies YG fluted bezel, black MOP with roman numerals. The lady was willing to take off 20% on that. She wasn't able to take any off the midsize watch, so I think the YG is the better deal. My mother thinks I should get the YG for the investment and for a dressier watch and keep my current one as the everyday watch. So I think that's what's happened.

This brings me to another question if anyone can help. Does the jubilee bracelet come in all YG in the ladies version? I had only seen the President bracelet. But the YG watch that I looked at had a YG jubilee bracelet and the AD said that the jubilee definitely comes in all gold, but just wanted to confirm. Thanks!

Hopefully, I'll have her home with me by next week!


----------



## ETenebris

crumbs said:


> My mother thinks I should get the YG for the investment and for a dressier watch and keep my current one as the everyday watch.



I have read on some Rolex forums/blogs that yellow gold Rolexes are notorious for losing value...kind of a like a new car when you drive if off the lot.  Buy it only if it's what you LOVE, because if you have to resell you will probably take a big hit.  Or see if your AD has a good trade-in policy.


----------



## crumbs

ETenebris said:


> I have read on some Rolex forums/blogs that yellow gold Rolexes are notorious for losing value...kind of a like a new car when you drive if off the lot.  Buy it only if it's what you LOVE, because if you have to resell you will probably take a big hit.  Or see if your AD has a good trade-in policy.



I didn't know that. Thanks ET! I will certainly consider that factor now. I personally like the midsize, but she's against it. I'm confused...


----------



## ceya

crumbs said:


> No, the price is before tax.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think that watch is no longer in consideration. I saw a ladies YG fluted bezel, black MOP with roman numerals. The lady was willing to take off 20% on that. She wasn't able to take any off the midsize watch, so I think the YG is the better deal. My mother thinks I should get the YG for the investment and for a dressier watch and keep my current one as the everyday watch. So I think that's what's happened.
> 
> This brings me to another question if anyone can help. Does the jubilee bracelet come in all YG in the ladies version? I had only seen the President bracelet. But the YG watch that I looked at had a YG jubilee bracelet and the AD said that the jubilee definitely comes in all gold, but just wanted to confirm. Thanks!
> 
> Hopefully, I'll have her home with me by next week!


I like the president bracelet but not all yg or wg.  Therefore, am stucked with my 2tone.  

So far, I love mine so much.

For midsize, wearing jeans should be best.  
I have purses and shoes that are match for dressing up.  Hence, my watches should be as well .  

In case needed bigger watch, I can take my DH's Rolexes anytime.

To my opinion, your mom was right for ladies size but not on president model.  As previous poster expressed, invest on it aren't a wise choice for you in term of reselling.


----------



## ceya

Also, I think diamond markers go good with black mop instead of anything because they contrast better.
Black mop has dark rainbow colors, which will dim any markers but show off more on diamonds.


----------



## radhika

I have a yg president bracelet ians i use mine all the time and adore it. Its what u feel comfy in I guess. When i wanted a full gold one my watch dealer told me yg comes usually in president not in jubilee anymore..


----------



## ETenebris

crumbs said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks ET! I will certainly consider that factor now. I personally like the midsize, but she's against it. I'm confused...



You should get the size YOU like if you will be the one wearing the watch.  The midsize is very versatile.  Still ladylike, and more in keeping with current trends.  Some people have also commented that -- since this is a watch that you may keep forever -- as one gets "older" the dial is easier to read than the ladies version.  I would go with a midsize if I bought a Datejust.  I have the midsize Yachtmaster SS/platinum combo, and it is a bit larger at 35mm (versus the 31mm midsize DJ) and I wear it daily.


----------



## lilbluebear

I talked to an AD and prices will increase end of this month/beginning of next month, but no confirmation on the exact date.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Me sporting my bf's ol' gold


----------



## katialicious

They don't really suit my innocence


----------



## nvie

Yellow gold Rolex loses it's second hand value more than the Rolesor counterpart. It's because of low demand for all gold watches.....actually regardless of brand. However, the price increased is much more so I guess when it means good investment, you have to fork out so much more in the long run to buy the same model today.


----------



## ceya

Cumps,

Rolex prices have increased as of yesterday.
Have you got it before?


----------



## crumbs

Ceya,

I just got home with the watch. I didn't really like the YG, but they had one in RG which I love - black MOP, roman numerals. I already have one with diamond markers so I thought I would switch it up! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## lovehermes

crumbs said:


> Ceya,
> 
> I just got home with the watch. I didn't really like the YG, but they had one in RG which I love - black MOP, roman numerals. I already have one with diamond markers so I thought I would switch it up! Thanks for all your help!


Wow...do you have a picture?  Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## ETenebris

Ooh!  I love the RG...definitely need pics!


----------



## ceya

crumbs said:


> Ceya,
> 
> I just got home with the watch. I didn't really like the YG, but they had one in RG which I love - black MOP, roman numerals. I already have one with diamond markers so I thought I would switch it up! Thanks for all your help!


Sounds nice!
I tried 2tone with pink gold before, but it is too pink for my skin....am kind of pale.
as far as markers,  I love diamonds no matter what it is....or how many 

black mop has pink in it. So, how the time telling does for you?

the more I look at black mop, the more I adore it


----------



## kiwishopper

I LOVE black MOP with RG!! OMG that's my ultimate watch HG!! Pictures please!! Lots og it!!


----------



## aclineo

I got the rose gold President Datejust for my bday this year . . . here's what it looks like: http://www.messinajewelers.com/rolex-president-datejust-69178-used-p-1554.html
*
*


----------



## ceya

aclineo said:


> I got the rose gold President Datejust for my bday this year . . . here's what it looks like: http://www.messinajewelers.com/rolex-president-datejust-69178-used-p-1554.html


that link is not %100 Rolex authentic !


----------



## radhika

I got the president yg day date with diamond markers for my birthday wi


----------



## ETenebris

Visited a local AD today.  The manager told me the price increase goes into effect in his store on the 25th, and some prices are increasing 20%!!!


----------



## lilbluebear

Called up the AD and the prices did indeed went up as of 2 days ago. I was lucky enough to get a little something for myself.


----------



## handbag addict

Rolex date just 36 mm with steel, rose gold and black dial with diamonds...


----------



## aquarius4u

first photo is my TT 31mm ,datejust  with diamond markers . 2nd pic. is of Date model 34mm blue face and domed bezel.


----------



## love2golden

I have a YG Chameleon


----------



## oak85

Minz, I love your Rolex, the combination is gorgeous! Do you have more photos? Im looking for a watch for my girl...Thanks


----------



## ImustShop

Hi,

am new here, just to share my new datejust 2010.


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Oooo, gorgeous!  I love the diamond studded bezel - reminds me of the Tiffany etoile ring!


----------



## Bag*Snob

ImustShop - I love your watch.  Is it rose gold with a bronze face?


----------



## Chagall

ImustShop said:


> Hi,
> 
> am new here, just to share my new datejust 2010.


 
Wow you have my watch.

Absolutely love mine, which was a Christmas Gift. Love the chololate dial with the rose gold.

Enjoy your beautiful watch.


----------



## ImustShop

Thank you Kohl_mascara, the bezel was the first thing that attracted me to the watch. 

Thanks Bag*Sob, is rose gold with chocolate dial. Think is only for the 2010 date just. 

Hi Chagall, the watch was also my Christmas Gift, am sure we will enjoy having this lovely watch.


----------



## Chagall

ImustShop said:


> Thank you Kohl_mascara, the bezel was the first thing that attracted me to the watch.
> 
> Thanks Bag*Sob, is rose gold with chocolate dial. Think is only for the 2010 date just.
> 
> Hi Chagall, the watch was also my Christmas Gift, am sure we will enjoy having this lovely watch.


 

I am sure we will both enjoy our watches.  I think it is one of the loveliest watches Rolex has done.  The chocolate dial is such a beautiful compliment to the rose gold, and I love the placement of the diamonds on the besel.

The 31 size is perfect too.  Large but not huge.

Once again congrats on your beautiful watch.


----------



## ryu_chan

After waiting outside for over an hour in the freezing cold for the Tourneau sale in NY , I ended up with absolutely nothing. 

Feeling very po'd, I went to 5th Ave to look at pretty things, and make myself feel better LOL.  Stopped by VCA, Wempe and Cartier. I wasn't really planning on getting anything right there, but I came home with a Rolex.

I never thought myself to be a Rolex person, but I saw this watch on Wempe display window several months ago, and really really liked it.  

Here are some action shots.  Datejust 31 mm WG Fluted Bezel and Black Dial with Diamond Markers and the second picture is with my J12:


----------



## purseinsanity

This was my Christmas present from DH!     I ADORE it!  

Ladies Oyster Perpetual Datejust in White Gold with Diamond markers and Diamond Bezel.


----------



## birkin101

^Beautiful watch!


----------



## bb10lue

ryu_chan said:


> After waiting outside for over an hour in the freezing cold for the Tourneau sale in NY , I ended up with absolutely nothing.
> 
> Feeling very po'd, I went to 5th Ave to look at pretty things, and make myself feel better LOL. Stopped by VCA, Wempe and Cartier. I wasn't really planning on getting anything right there, but I came home with a Rolex.
> 
> I never thought myself to be a Rolex person, but I saw this watch on Wempe display window several months ago, and really really liked it.
> 
> Here are some action shots. Datejust 31 mm WG Fluted Bezel and Black Dial with Diamond Markers and the second picture is with my J12:


 
CONGRATS!! we are Rolex twins!! I have the exactly same Rolex and my black j12 is diamond markers. Love both on you


----------



## ryu_chan

bb10lue said:


> CONGRATS!! we are Rolex twins!! I have the exactly same Rolex and my black j12 is diamond markers. Love both on you


Haha, that is so cool! I have not worn the Rolex yet. Unlike the J12, I am quite careful with the Rolex. I hope that will go away once I wear it.


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> ^Beautiful watch!


 

Thanks *birkin*!


----------



## nvie

*purseinsanity* - that's my dream watch....in yellow gold! Great choice for something more feminine from Rolex.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *nvie*!  I originally wanted it in Rose Gold but then I wasn't sure I'd still love RG in a couple years' time.  Then I went back and forth between Yellow and White Gold for so long that I think I drove our Rolex dealer and my DH crazy!  I finally decided I wanted a WG Rolex because every time I saw Rolexes in magazines, WG was what I was drawn to first every time!  Plus I'm greedy...I still want a YG Cartier Roadster!


----------



## bb10lue

ryu_chan said:


> Haha, that is so cool! I have not worn the Rolex yet. Unlike the J12, I am quite careful with the Rolex. I hope that will go away once I wear it.


 
I've been wearing my Rolex quite a lot, its surpriseingly durable!!! Bring that baby out!!!


----------



## nvie

purseinsanity said:


> ^Thanks *nvie*!  I originally wanted it in Rose Gold but then I wasn't sure I'd still love RG in a couple years' time.  Then I went back and forth between Yellow and White Gold for so long that I think I drove our Rolex dealer and my DH crazy!  I finally decided I wanted a WG Rolex because every time I saw Rolexes in magazines, WG was what I was drawn to first every time!  Plus I'm greedy...I still want a YG Cartier Roadster!



*purseinsanity you made a good selection on the white gold as rose gold is a trend. I would go for YG Rolex President with dark MOP. Sorry, not meant to confuse you at this point, since you wanted a YG Cartier Roadster, you should opt for YG Pearlmaster as you received SS Cartier Roadster for christmas. That's just my thought for variety in metal.*


----------



## purseinsanity

^Actually, I got the WG Pearlmaster for Christmas and the Cartier Tank for this Valentine's Day.  I'm hoping for a YG Roadster next!    I LOVE how the Roadster looks in YG and I LOVE how a WG Rolex looks.  That way I'm hoping I'll have a WG, a YG, and a SS!  All bases covered!


----------



## skyqueen

purseinsanity said:


> This was my Christmas present from DH!   I ADORE it!
> 
> Ladies Oyster Perpetual Datejust in White Gold with Diamond markers and Diamond Bezel.


I'm not a big Rolax gal, but that is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## ahpeste

Rolex lovers, where can I get one with some sort of a lay-away plan?

Ive been wanting a Rolex watch but its so expensive that I couldnt afford pay that much $$ for a watch.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ahpeste said:


> Rolex lovers, where can I get one with some sort of a lay-away plan?
> 
> Ive been wanting a Rolex watch but its so expensive that I couldnt afford pay that much $$ for a watch.




OMG I need to know the same thing to I want a Daytona so bad but the only way I will be able to get one is if I put it on layaway :cry:


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

purseinsanity said:


> This was my Christmas present from DH!     I ADORE it!
> 
> Ladies Oyster Perpetual Datejust in White Gold with Diamond markers and Diamond Bezel.



OMG Purse sooooooo amazing I die babe!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ImustShop said:


> Hi,
> 
> am new here, just to share my new datejust 2010.




Congrats I love it I love the rose gold


----------



## purseinsanity

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMG Purse sooooooo amazing I die babe!!!


 

  Thanks hon!!


----------



## purseinsanity

skyqueen said:


> I'm not a big Rolax gal, but that is a gorgeous watch!


 

Thanks sweetie!


----------



## ryu_chan

bb10lue said:


> I've been wearing my Rolex quite a lot, its surpriseingly durable!!! Bring that baby out!!!


I wore the Rolex to work today, and I love it! The perpetual movement is so beautiful, and I really like the combination I picked. It has enough bling, but not too much!

The funny thing is as soon as I got home, I switched to J12 for fear of getting the Rolex scratched doing the house chores


----------



## Swanky

Just check different stores.  I know of at least one near me that offers it.


----------



## jellyv

ahpeste said:


> Rolex lovers, where can I get one with some sort of a lay-away plan?



Many stores offer no-interest financing for a year, although it can mean that the watch sells at MSRP. Rarely can you get both a discounted price and interest free financing. This is pretty much the same as layaway except you get to wear it.  However, if you have any doubt at all about fulfilling the obligation, be careful in understanding the terms of the loan--and read it carefully so that you don't accidentally pay for insurance, which can be snuck in. It's true for layaway also, to be sure you understand the terms.


----------



## Phillyfan

I worry about layaway in this economy. There is a local jewelry store that has been in business for a long time. They have a 9 month plan layaway. But what happens if they close (shut down) and they have all your money and the watch? I'm always afraid of layaway in any store these days.


----------



## ETenebris

ryu_chan said:


> I wore the Rolex to work today, and I love it! The perpetual movement is so beautiful, and I really like the combination I picked. It has enough bling, but not too much!
> 
> The funny thing is as soon as I got home, I switched to J12 for fear of getting the Rolex scratched doing the house chores



They are durable!  I wear mine everywhere...around the house, doing chores, working, cleaning, even in the lake.  My husband has a small heart attack every time I take it into the water, but that's what it was made to do!  And it is as shiny and blingy as it was when I got it.


----------



## ahpeste

jellyv said:


> Many stores offer no-interest financing for a year, although it can mean that the watch sells at MSRP. Rarely can you get both a discounted price and interest free financing. This is pretty much the same as layaway except you get to wear it.  However, if you have any doubt at all about fulfilling the obligation, be careful in understanding the terms of the loan--and read it carefully so that you don't accidentally pay for insurance, which can be snuck in. It's true for layaway also, to be sure you understand the terms.


 
Thanks!


----------



## jellyv

My new midsize Datejust (31mm): WG and stainless, fluted bezel, Jubilee bracelet, white face, Roman. Love!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Love it!


----------



## jellyv

Thank you! I'm so happy.


----------



## nvie

Jellyv - I love love love Roman markers. That's a very nice watch.


----------



## AlyshaN

Hi, for b-day January 21st I got lady datejust ever rose and ss jubilee band and fluted bezel and black jubilee face with diamond markers


----------



## fromparis

Here is my 31 mm Oyster perpetual with white gold bezel...
now can't wait my Daytona arrive...


----------



## jellyv

^ So pretty!

Thank you, Nvie. I appreciate everyone's pics and comments about their Rolexes. I know many here go bigger and more blingy compared to mine, but this is what suits me.  That's one of the great aspects of the brand, the range of choices.


----------



## sammie_sue

I love yours *jellyv*. I've been toying with the notion of getting something a bit smaller. All of mine are 40mm and they've just been feeling really heavy lately.


----------



## Chagall

sammie_sue said:


> I love yours *jellyv*. I've been toying with the notion of getting something a bit smaller. All of mine are 40mm and they've just been feeling really heavy lately.


 
I recommend a 31 mm.

I have had a larger and smaller (26mm and 36mm) and the 31 size is PERFECT! 

Large but not too huge and trendy.


----------



## ETenebris

sammie_sue said:


> I love yours *jellyv*. I've been toying with the notion of getting something a bit smaller. All of mine are 40mm and they've just been feeling really heavy lately.



You might also look at the Yacht-Master midsize.  It is 35mm, but because of the wider bezel/smaller face it does not appear as large as, say, a men's Date-Just at 36mm.  But it still gives a sporty, chunky look like a larger watch.  And it is the only "sport" version that Rolex makes for women.


----------



## sammie_sue

Thank you for the recommendations ladies. Appreciated.


----------



## ETenebris

Hi, *larrybyrd*!  I have the Yacht-Master midsize SS/platinum.  Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## jellyv

Thanks, Sammie Sue. 

ETenebris, your Rolex is beautiful. You're so right, it's sized bigger in mm but in fact wears nice and compactly, like the midsize DJ.


----------



## ETenebris

Thanks, *jellyv*!   I kept going in to look at the men's Date-Just and the slightly smaller Date, and this one "smiled at me" from the case.  It wasn't until several visits later that I decided to actually deviate from my plan and try it on, and it was perfect!  (And it also doesn't scream Rolex since it is a less frequently seen model, so while it has a bit of flash, the general public probably has no idea what it is.)


----------



## 4everLV

As you can see from the dates, I haven't worn my watch for a few weeks... *guilty*

My excuse is that I've been sick the entire month & have been bumming around.


----------



## AlyshaN

here is mine


----------



## ahpeste

Rolex owners, I got a question again 

are all gold bracelets made of 18k solid gold?

Thanks again


----------



## kiwishopper

I believe they are 18k gold.


----------



## boggle2007

here is my 36mm datejust, stainless steel with everose, silver concentric dial and arabic numbers.  isn't she charming?


----------



## sammie_sue

She's a dandy. I'm growing very fond of the DateJust.


----------



## Rockerchic

I have two. The 36mm gold president with white face and gold markers and the midsize ss/platinum yachtmaster. I tend to wear my rolexes for casual wear which I'm in 95% of the time. I also have a chopard happy sport with diamond bezel for dressier. These three cover all my watch needs for the moment.


----------



## chanel*liz




----------



## kiwishopper

OMG gorgeous watch and GORGEOUS E-ring!!!


----------



## kat99

I have the ladies size datejust (?) I think with rosegold/ss band - it's a handoff from my mom


----------



## numb

SS Daytona
My first & my last!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bentley1

numb said:


> SS Daytona
> My first & my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



NICE!  Love it!  Daytona is on my Rolex wishlist.  Enjoy, it looks lovely on you.


----------



## numb

thanks bentley, i got it purely by luck! wasnt on any waiting list of any sort.... it just arrived and i happened to be in the store!


----------



## mmanda

Here's my Datejust 36mm on Oyster bracelet. model 116200 with black concentric dial and arab markers!  It's my fave DJ combo  you'll have to excuse my Panerai.. its a photo hog!


----------



## Lanier

mmanda said:


> Here's my Datejust 36mm on Oyster bracelet. model 116200 with black concentric dial and arab markers!  It's my fave DJ combo  you'll have to excuse my Panerai.. its a photo hog!



I love the black dial!


----------



## nvie

ahpeste said:


> Rolex owners, I got a question again
> 
> are all gold bracelets made of 18k solid gold?
> 
> Thanks again


 
The new models, with hidden clasps are made of 18K solid gold whereas the old models are made of 18K hollow gold, which explains why the newer models are heavier besides being slightly larger (refering to lady datejust)


----------



## Bentley1

numb said:


> thanks bentley, i got it purely by luck! wasnt on any waiting list of any sort.... it just arrived and i happened to be in the store!



How fortunate!!  It was meant to be yours!!


----------



## Bagaday

*mmanda*:

LOVE your datejust!


----------



## missD

Anyone have a Rolex with aftermarket dials and bezels? How do you guys like them?


----------



## purseinsanity

Just tried on a Daytona...loved it!  Anyone else have pictures of some?


----------



## *MJ*

^^ I tried on a Rose Gold Daytona...and they practically had to pry it off my wrist...I just didn't want to take it off!! It was STUNNING!!!  
Most beautiful watch ever!!! 
I was going to snap a cell pic, but the SA said no photos.  So if I find an extra 30k laying around...I know where I'm going!!


----------



## McLoverly

I have an Air-King with salmon dial/arabic markers. It's simple, casual, and understated which is what I was looking for.


----------



## numb

Bentley1 said:


> How fortunate!!  It was meant to be yours!!



hmmm ive been very lucky with special purchases this year i have to say! first, it was the daytona. second was my first hermes, and just today, i found the AP royal oak offshore diver which only just arrived! 

SA said he hasnt seen that watch for about 9mths! its a very rare watch and he has had alot of people asking for it. I was supposed to check it for a friend in feb but i procastinated till this weekend! 

hmm, all these fabulous finds... good for my wardrobe, bad for my pocket!


----------



## ETenebris

McLoverly said:


> I have an Air-King with salmon dial/arabic markers. It's simple, casual, and understated which is what I was looking for.



I would love to see a pic!  I love the Air-King...very slim and wearable!


----------



## Rocketboy

sbelle said:


> Here's the picture!
> 
> I ended up with a 36mm datejust
> jubilee bracelet - ss and yellow gold
> fluted yellow gold bezel
> diamond markers
> silver jubilee dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hallo, I find your Datejust really great.
> could you put a few more fotos on-line? Maybe also from that closes?
> would really please me!


----------



## Rocketboy

Ohhhh..... I like your Submariner please more Pics!


----------



## oak85

minz said:


> I received this as a wedding gift from my father-in-law. It is a ss/rose gold with a grey pearl face. According to the SA who helped me choose the watch, the color is limited. If I'm not wrong, the watch cost about $7200.
> 
> I love it so much that I have stopped wearing my Cartier Santos. The Rolex is more wearable than I initially thought.


I love your Rolex, the combination is gorgeous! Do you have more photos? Im looking for a watch for my girl...Thanks


----------



## Stella1

I just got an everose Pearlmaster with a pink dial and I am in love with it! The everose is so beautiful. I also have a stainless Lady Datejust with diamond markers that I purchased over 10 years ago.


----------



## oak85

Stella1 said:


> I just got an everose Pearlmaster with a pink dial and I am in love with it! The everose is so beautiful. I also have a stainless Lady Datejust with diamond markers that I purchased over 10 years ago.


Would you like to post some pics? Have never seen an Everose Pearlmaster


----------



## Stella1

oak85 said:


> Would you like to post some pics? Have never seen an Everose Pearlmaster


 
Hi there. Sorry, I am new to the Forum so I'll need to figure out how to post pics! For now, here's the link to the exact watch on the Rolex website (mine is exactly the same except the VI is in pave diamonds)

http://www.rolex.com/en#/rolex-watc...nds-and-everose-gold-80315__pink_roman__72945

I'll try to take pics of mine on and post them later.


----------



## McLoverly

ETenebris said:


> I would love to see a pic!  I love the Air-King...very slim and wearable!


----------



## oak85

Stella1 said:


> Hi there. Sorry, I am new to the Forum so I'll need to figure out how to post pics! For now, here's the link to the exact watch on the Rolex website (mine is exactly the same except the VI is in pave diamonds)
> 
> http://www.rolex.com/en#/rolex-watc...nds-and-everose-gold-80315__pink_roman__72945
> 
> I'll try to take pics of mine on and post them later.


Thanks, Oh I love it, what a beauty! Looking forward to see yours


----------



## sdkitty

McLoverly said:


> I have an Air-King with salmon dial/arabic markers. It's simple, casual, and understated which is what I was looking for.


 
I have the same watch McLoverly and my criteria was like yours...I wanted a beautiful Rolex but not one everyone would be looking at necessarily...nothing showy....and the salmon (pink as Rolex calls it) dial is quite neutral


----------



## kat99

I took this so somebody could see my love cuff, it's a RG ladies watch....not sure the model...


----------



## ETenebris

It looks like a ladies size Datejust, especially if the dial has the concentric circles.  Gold rolesor, with domed bezel and oyster bracelet.   It's very nice!



kat99 said:


> I took this so somebody could see my love cuff, it's a RG ladies watch....not sure the model...


----------



## kat99

ETenebris said:


> It looks like a ladies size Datejust, especially if the dial has the concentric circles.  Gold rolesor, with domed bezel and oyster bracelet.   It's very nice!



Thank you! I'm totally not informed about watches.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

McLoverly said:


>


Lovely! is this junior? this is what I have but in Mop face my first ever rolex from my folks, I have two only one junior and the bigger/mens sizi, I love both! these are life time investments! Im very thankful for having such watches


----------



## bb10lue

TT (SS/RG) Datejust in 36mm.


----------



## birkin101

Love love love your Cartier love bracelets!!!


----------



## VivianYY

judebabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> My first post in Jewellery Box!!!
> Awesome forum too!!!
> 
> You guys know so much about everything.
> 
> This is my watch.
> Got it last year!
> With the invisible clasp...
> 
> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately...
> Just found the chip on the crystal.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Does anyone know if this can be fixed??



Love it!!


----------



## ETenebris

bb10lue said:


> TT (SS/RG) Datejust in 36mm.



I LOVE this watch!  Stunning!


----------



## VivianYY

Here's mine, I love the two tone classic look


----------



## bb10lue

birkin101 said:


> Love love love your Cartier love bracelets!!!



THANKS!!!!


----------



## jmaemonte

SS Daytona with black dial


----------



## kiwishopper

These Rolex(es) are beautiful!!!!


----------



## sammie_sue

jmaemonte said:


> SS Daytona with black dial



Love it!! Looks fantastic on you.


----------



## jmaemonte

^^Thank you!!


----------



## pjlatte

Here's mine...
31mm Midsize Datejust White Roman Dial, Fluted Bezel, Jubilee Bracelet










With DH's 36mm Datejust Black Roman Dial


----------



## *MJ*

Very Nice!!! ^^


----------



## xrysmaxa

Here is my Datejust II 41mm, 2-tone, with Fluted Bezel, grey dial and green Roman numerals.


----------



## Phillyfan

Beautiful watch xrysmaxa! I always love Roman numerals. Is that an evil eye bracelet you're wearing next to it? If so, which one?


----------



## jellyv

pjlatte said:


> Here's mine...
> 31mm Midsize Datejust White Roman Dial, Fluted Bezel, Jubilee Bracelet



Beautiful!   Rolex does a white face like no one else, so refreshing. I have its sister.


----------



## Bagaday

Absolutely gorgeous.  I'm just about to purchase a 36mm Datesjust TT with a slate dial - is your dial truly considered grey or possibly slate??  Thanks!




xrysmaxa said:


> Here is my Datejust II 41mm, 2-tone, with Fluted Bezel, grey dial and green Roman numerals.


----------



## xrysmaxa

Hokaplan said:


> Beautiful watch xrysmaxa! I always love Roman numerals. Is that an evil eye bracelet you're wearing next to it? If so, which one?



Thank you!!! Yes it's an evil eye but it's custom made with diamonds and sapphires.


----------



## xrysmaxa

Bagaday said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.  I'm just about to purchase a 36mm Datesjust TT with a slate dial - is your dial truly considered grey or possibly slate??  Thanks!



Thank you Bagaday! It's a slate dial but darker than the grey 36mm.


----------



## losttiff

Here is my rolex. 30th bday gift from my parents.


----------



## losttiff

Oops...here are the photos.


----------



## ETenebris

Very nice!  You will have it forever!


----------



## honeybeez

ImustShop said:


> Hi,
> 
> am new here, just to share my new datejust 2010.





Anyone knows how much is this beauty?


----------



## angelicskater16

My Diamond Gold Rolex... not an expert on Rolex.


----------



## artax




----------



## ImustShop

honeybeez said:


> Anyone knows how much is this beauty?


Hi Honeybeez,

Retailed at Sin$16+k in Dec 2010. Got my with some discount and paid around $14.5k in Dec 2010. Not sure if prices had increased as the SA kept telling us that prices will be up in Jan and refused to give more discount then.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Swanky

prices went up again last month


----------



## ETenebris

artax said:


>



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## honeybeez

ImustShop said:


> Hi Honeybeez,
> 
> Retailed at Sin$16+k in Dec 2010. Got my with some discount and paid around $14.5k in Dec 2010. Not sure if prices had increased as the SA kept telling us that prices will be up in Jan and refused to give more discount then.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thank u.  so expensive now...


----------



## sparklepurse

36 mm Date-just two tone watch


----------



## artax

ETenebris said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks a lot ETenebris! It' s a perfect summer watch!


----------



## nvie

losttiff said:


> Oops...here are the photos.



Ooh, I love the diamond bezel!!


----------



## Bri 333

Any advice would be greatly appreciated 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/need-help-on-picking-a-rolex-690486-3.html#post19300930


----------



## Lanier

sparklepurse said:


> 36 mm Date-just two tone watch



Gorgeous!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Traditional with black face and diamonds where the numbers would be...........
Love it


----------



## chanel*liz

white gold datejust diamond dial & bezel


----------



## vixen18

angelicskater16 said:


> My Diamond Gold Rolex... not an expert on Rolex.



OMG!! Ur Day-Date is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Christinedaaefa

chanel*liz said:


> white gold datejust diamond dial & bezel



Your watch is beautiful! So is your ring.


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you very much!! 



vixen18 said:


> OMG!! Ur Day-Date is so gorgeous!!


----------



## paepaega

I've posted here before at reply #661
I've just got a new one yesterday. I'm soooooooo happy and want to share the pic to everyone. My first Rolex (reply #661) was a graduation gift from my dad 8 years ago.  My dad passed away about a year ago. That Rolex was the model that I love most since high school. Not too expensive, not too bling, very durable that I wore it all the time. 

Now I'm turning 30 next month. And my hubby knew that I had my eyes on one model for a long long time so he agreed to bought me as an early BD present and every occasion before and afterwards  because we don't usually buy presents to each other. I've never buy my own watch! I feel so lucky that I always have someone I love bought me a watch so I can have it with me all the time.

Here it is!! Rolex lady size
Jubilee bracelet, stainless steel
Pink MOP dial. This is the hardest part. Black and white MOP are much easier to find. There is another pink MOP that has engraving on it. I prefer this one. I knew I want MOP dial, probably black. But when I saw the pink, I forgot every other colors
Roman markers. I love the Roman markers. Both of my Rolex have roman markers.






I love the way pink MOP reflects different colors of light when you look at it in different angle and light. Here is my favorite pic.






In day light.






Sometimes it may appear to my just a pale pink dial. However, my mother has one with white MOP and they are two different MOPs.


----------



## nvie

paepaega said:


> I've posted here before at reply #661
> I've just got a new one yesterday. I'm soooooooo happy and want to share the pic to everyone. My first Rolex (reply #661) was a graduation gift from my dad 8 years ago. My dad passed away about a year ago. That Rolex was the model that I love most since high school. Not too expensive, not too bling, very durable that I wore it all the time.
> 
> Now I'm turning 30 next month. And my hubby knew that I had my eyes on one model for a long long time so he agreed to bought me as an early BD present and every occasion before and afterwards  because we don't usually buy presents to each other. I've never buy my own watch! I feel so lucky that I always have someone I love bought me a watch so I can have it with me all the time.
> 
> 
> Here it is!! Rolex lady size
> Jubilee bracelet, stainless steel
> Pink MOP dial. This is the hardest part. Black and white MOP are much easier to find. There is another pink MOP that has engraving on it. I prefer this one. I knew I want MOP dial, probably black. But when I saw the pink, I forgot every other colors
> Roman markers. I love the Roman markers. Both of my Rolex have roman markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way pink MOP reflects different colors of light when you look at it in different angle and light. Here is my favorite pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In day light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it may appear to my just a pale pink dial. However, my mother has one with white MOP and they are two different MOPs.


 
PERFECT COMBINATION! Love the pink MOP, it's so unique but I think it's only available on the white gold/steel version right. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hey guys, some of you know I got the ladies TT Yachtmaster recently with champagne dial.  I had been wearing my mom's TT DJ with jubilee bracelet.

I really like the clean and modern look of the oyster bracelet, but it definitely shows scratches a lot more than the jubilee bracelet.  I am at the computer all day for my externship, and today I noticed two big scrapes on the gold portion of the bottom links.  I am really sad :cry:  I need to learn to be more careful!  I have a crap ton of scratches on my love bracelet too.  How do you guys take care of your Rolexes??


----------



## ETenebris

kohl_mascara said:


> Hey guys, some of you know I got the ladies TT Yachtmaster recently with champagne dial.  I had been wearing my mom's TT DJ with jubilee bracelet.
> 
> I really like the clean and modern look of the oyster bracelet, but it definitely shows scratches a lot more than the jubilee bracelet.  I am at the computer all day for my externship, and today I noticed two big scrapes on the gold portion of the bottom links.  I am really sad :cry:  I need to learn to be more careful!  I have a crap ton of scratches on my love bracelet too.  How do you guys take care of your Rolexes??



I don't worry too much about mine.  I have the SS/platinum midsize Yachtmaster, and I wear it all the time...in the lake, at work, moving, whatever.  It's a tool and it is meant to be worn.  Don't worry about a few scratches.


----------



## kohl_mascara

ETenebris said:


> I don't worry too much about mine. I have the SS/platinum midsize Yachtmaster, and I wear it all the time...in the lake, at work, moving, whatever. It's a tool and it is meant to be worn. Don't worry about a few scratches.


 
That's true, it is meant to be worn and enjoyed!  The scratches just give it more character (though it still makes my heart ache a little seeting my beautiful watch scuffed up only after one week of wear. . . .) but ah well.  I'd rather it be dirty and scratched than pristine and languishing away in a box somewhere!  Thanks ETenebris!


----------



## Jasmine K.

kohl_mascara said:


> Hey guys, some of you know I got the ladies TT Yachtmaster recently with champagne dial.  I had been wearing my mom's TT DJ with jubilee bracelet.
> 
> I really like the clean and modern look of the oyster bracelet, but it definitely shows scratches a lot more than the jubilee bracelet.  I am at the computer all day for my externship, and today I noticed two big scrapes on the gold portion of the bottom links.  I am really sad :cry:  I need to learn to be more careful!  I have a crap ton of scratches on my love bracelet too.  How do you guys take care of your Rolexes??



Can you get the watch polished? Don't they have a service at Rolex that can buff out scratches?


----------



## ETenebris

Jasmine K. said:


> Can you get the watch polished? Don't they have a service at Rolex that can buff out scratches?



Yes, when you send it in for servicing I believe they buff it and polish it and make it look new again.  But a service runs about $500+, and you only need it every 8-10 years, I think.


----------



## paepaega

ETenebris said:


> Yes, when you send it in for servicing I believe they buff it and polish it and make it look new again.  But a service runs about $500+, and you only need it every 8-10 years, I think.



I've brought my Rolex for polishing and it took only a few hours and cost less than 100 US$ in my country. However, it stayed like new for less than a week and the scratches came back almost like before polishing. So I don't think I will do it again.


----------



## paepaega

nvie said:


> PERFECT COMBINATION! Love the pink MOP, it's so unique but I think it's only available on the white gold/steel version right. Correct me if I'm wrong.



I believe so. I don't see in other version. However, I think Rolex is more like custom-made. I thought the MOP dials in stainless-steel jubilee bracelet were available only in black, white and pink. But I saw 2 yellow MOP too!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^^ It may be aftermarket MOP?


----------



## kim_mac

26mm Platinum with Diamond Bezel and Markers with Glacier Blue Dial


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^^^^ OMG that is just gorge!


----------



## ETenebris

kim_mac said:


> 26mm Platinum with Diamond Bezel and Markers with Glacier Blue Dial



The glacier dial is one of my favorites!


----------



## ImustShop

My new Daytona! Got it before price increase. Something sporty for a change.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Congrats!!!  Is it SS?


----------



## irishlass1029

I have a vintage Lady President Datejust with diamond bezel and diamonds in the band.


----------



## ImustShop

Thanks Purseinsanity! Yes is a SS Daytona


----------



## Bri 333

Diamond dial or Roman Numerals.......thoughts?

Are the Jubliee bracelet owners happy with their choice? Any wish they had gone with Oyster instead?


----------



## Swanky

How much bling do you want? A bling dial and bezel is a lot of diamonds.  I'd choose one or the other personally for everyday wear.  I LOVE the roman numerals though.


----------



## Bri 333

I am thinking the 12 diamond fluted bezel or 24 smooth diamond bezel. Think the full 46 diamond bezel would be too much bling for everyday. Hence the question of diamond dial or roman numerals. There is also an option of having diamonds on the #6 with the roman numerals. This would definitely be for everyday wear. Thoughts.........


----------



## Swanky

The pave #6? LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that.


----------



## Radissen

I've had a few Rolex watches before but they have never really felt "right" and I've sold them again.

Previously watches:
Vintage SS Oyster Precision (I think it was 36 mm)
Vintage gold Oyster Precision with leather strap (same size) 
Mid size SS 2009 Oyster Perpetual with Oyster band
Ladies size SS 2008 Oyster Perpetual with Oyster band and white gold bezel.

But last week I spottet a preloved watch and I knew this was "the one"! It is  a Ladies size SS Oyster Perpetual Date with jubilee band and it is from 2004. It is in great outer condition (though it needs a service) and it came with receipt (from Kirk jewelry/Kirk freeport in the Cayman Island) and certificate. There is a pictures of it in my avatar.


----------



## vogue_you

acegirl said:


> A Rolex is a great choice~ so many gorgeous combinations to choose from! I have a Datejust Oyster. White Gold & Stainless steel, slate blue face with diamond number markings. I love it now as much as the first day I got it! And boy, has it taken a beating or 2 & it still looks new~


 
Beautiful! My friend has this style too.


----------



## Radissen

Radissen said:


> I've had a few Rolex watches before but they have never really felt "right" and I've sold them again.
> 
> Previously watches:
> Vintage SS Oyster Precision (I think it was 36 mm)
> Vintage gold Oyster Precision with leather strap (same size)
> Mid size SS 2009 Oyster Perpetual with Oyster band
> Ladies size SS 2008 Oyster Perpetual with Oyster band and white gold bezel.
> 
> But last week I spottet a preloved watch and I knew this was "the one"! It is a Ladies size SS Oyster Perpetual Date with jubilee band and it is from 2004. It is in great outer condition (though it needs a service) and it came with receipt (from Kirk jewelry/Kirk freeport in the Cayman Island) and certificate. There is a pictures of it in my avatar.


 

Better pictures of my watch:


----------



## jellyv

^Beautiful. I love the combo on this one. Rolex Romans and white dial are hot!


----------



## Radissen

jellyv said:


> ^Beautiful. I love the combo on this one. Rolex Romans and white dial are hot!


 
Thank you very much. I am so in love with my watch  Got it last wednesday and I still can stop staring at it


----------



## jmcadon

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> How much bling do you want? A bling dial and bezel is a lot of diamonds. I'd choose one or the other personally for everyday wear. I LOVE the roman numerals though.


 I agree.  I chose the bezel for my Rolex and love it.


----------



## jmcadon

ETenebris said:


> They are durable! I wear mine everywhere...around the house, doing chores, working, cleaning, even in the lake. My husband has a small heart attack every time I take it into the water, but that's what it was made to do! And it is as shiny and blingy as it was when I got it.


 Me, too!  I have even worn mine water skiing...I am afraid I will leave it somewhere if I take it off.  I have had it for almost 25 years and rarely take it off


----------



## Hermesaholic

ImustShop said:


> Hi,
> 
> am new here, just to share my new datejust 2010.



okay now this is AMAZING!!!


----------



## chanel-girl

Bri 333 said:


> Diamond dial or Roman Numerals.......thoughts?
> 
> Are the Jubliee bracelet owners happy with their choice? Any wish they had gone with Oyster instead?




Bri-
I personally I think a diamond bezel and diamond dial is a bit too much bling on Rolex, I would go with one or the other. If you really want the diamond bezel, I would go with the Roman dial. For a TT Rolex like you are considering, I definitely like it better in the Jubilee but both Jubilee and Oyster look great in all stainless. It is just a personal preference, Oyster is a bit more sporty imo and the bracelet is wider on the wrist. Keep us posted!


----------



## Bri 333

^ Thanks! Still deciding on the diamond dial or roman numerals (and if so whether or not to get the pave #6.) Have definitely decided not to go with the full diamond bezel. It is too blingy for everyday wear with jeans which is how I look most of the time. Am going to go with the 24 diamond or 12 diamond bezel with jubilee bracelet. Will take my time to make sure I get "the one." It is a big purchase so want to make sure I pick the right one. Am set on the jubilee bracelet. Now it just deciding on the dial and how many diamonds for the bezel. 

Also, I noticed when going back to the store last time, the 24 diamond bezel is smooth where the 12 diamond is fluted. Isn't the fluted bezel considered classic Rolex? Or is the smooth bezel more classic?


----------



## birkin101

We need more pictures in here!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Hear, hear!  More pics!


----------



## nvie

Bri 333 said:


> ^ Thanks! Still deciding on the diamond dial or roman numerals (and if so whether or not to get the pave #6.) Have definitely decided not to go with the full diamond bezel. It is too blingy for everyday wear with jeans which is how I look most of the time. Am going to go with the 24 diamond or 12 diamond bezel with jubilee bracelet. Will take my time to make sure I get "the one." It is a big purchase so want to make sure I pick the right one. Am set on the jubilee bracelet. Now it just deciding on the dial and how many diamonds for the bezel.
> 
> Also, I noticed when going back to the store last time, the 24 diamond bezel is smooth where the 12 diamond is fluted. Isn't the fluted bezel considered classic Rolex? Or is the smooth bezel more classic?


 
*bri 333 *- have you decided on the dial? If you are getting diamond markers, the 12 diamonds on the bezel with fluted bezel makes the whole look too cluttered. In fact I was considering that model way back in 2008 but didn't get it and am glad I didn't. Unless you are going for roman numerals, it's OK.  

Whereas the 24 diamonds is a newer model, something to consider, and it really looks good with domed bezel, brings out the diamonds and is great with oyster bracelet.....somehow it looks better compared to jubilee bracelet. 

All diamond bezel looks fantastic with jubilee. 

Price difference between the 24 diamonds bezel and 46 diamond bezel on a two tone is just a couple of thousands. If I were you, I'll go for the 46 diamond bezel in jubilee bracelet!


----------



## nvie

Here are the photos of 12, 24 and 46-diamond bezel, white roman numeral on jubilee bracelet to help others assist *bri 333*. Photos courtesy of Swiss Luxury.


----------



## ceya

my last one


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ceya said:


> my last one



That is beyond GORGEOUS!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I bought a Rolex Datejust with a diamond dial and bezel.  It is gorgeous, but I feel a little weird wearing it for every day. I usually wear my vintage Oyster Perpetual every day. Would it be too obnoxious to wear it to work? Does anyone here wear their diamond watches every day, or do you save them for going out and special occasions?


----------



## chanel-girl

Bri 333 said:


> ^ Thanks! Still deciding on the diamond dial or roman numerals (and if so whether or not to get the pave #6.) Have definitely decided not to go with the full diamond bezel. It is too blingy for everyday wear with jeans which is how I look most of the time. Am going to go with the 24 diamond or 12 diamond bezel with jubilee bracelet. Will take my time to make sure I get "the one." It is a big purchase so want to make sure I pick the right one. Am set on the jubilee bracelet. Now it just deciding on the dial and how many diamonds for the bezel.
> 
> Also, I noticed when going back to the store last time, the 24 diamond bezel is smooth where the 12 diamond is fluted. Isn't the fluted bezel considered classic Rolex? Or is the smooth bezel more classic?



That is how I feel also, too blingy for everyday was what I meant, esp. since I am also pretty casual...Fluted bezel is a bit more traditional Rolex but both fluted and smooth are classic, imo the smooth is a bit more sporty maybe...


----------



## Bag*Snob

HermesNewbie said:


> I bought a Rolex Datejust with a diamond dial and bezel.  It is gorgeous, but I feel a little weird wearing it for every day. I usually wear my vintage Oyster Perpetual every day. Would it be too obnoxious to wear it to work? Does anyone here wear their diamond watches every day, or do you save them for going out and special occasions?



Please post a pic!!


----------



## chanel-girl

HermesNewbie said:


> I bought a Rolex Datejust with a diamond dial and bezel.  It is gorgeous, but I feel a little weird wearing it for every day. I usually wear my vintage Oyster Perpetual every day. Would it be too obnoxious to wear it to work? Does anyone here wear their diamond watches every day, or do you save them for going out and special occasions?




It depends on your lifestyle, and if you are comfortable wearing it. I have seen some ladies wear one  with work attire and it looks great and not at all obnoxious! Ceya's looks gorgeous! For me personally I wear a good amount of bling else where casually everyday, a diamond bezel would be a bit too much for me so I just stuck with the diamond dial... Post some pics for us!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

My philosophy is that if you wear something with confidence, you can pull it off!


----------



## Bri 333

Am still deciding on the dial. Know for sure it will be the jubiliee bracelet and it won't be a full diamond bezel. The 46 diamond bezel is too blingy for me, even with the normal dial. I pretty much live in jeans and the atmosphere at work is casual, so I think it would attract too much attention. 




nvie said:


> *bri 333 *- have you decided on the dial? If you are getting diamond markers, the 12 diamonds on the bezel with fluted bezel makes the whole look too cluttered. In fact I was considering that model way back in 2008 but didn't get it and am glad I didn't. Unless you are going for roman numerals, it's OK.
> 
> Whereas the 24 diamonds is a newer model, something to consider, and it really looks good with domed bezel, brings out the diamonds and is great with oyster bracelet.....somehow it looks better compared to jubilee bracelet.
> 
> All diamond bezel looks fantastic with jubilee.
> 
> Price difference between the 24 diamonds bezel and 46 diamond bezel on a two tone is just a couple of thousands. If I were you, I'll go for the 46 diamond bezel in jubilee bracelet!


 

That is my reason for not getting full diamond bezel after all. I would feel weird wearing it everyday. For going out, I could pull it off, but not for everyday. My lifestyle is too simple. Plus I use pretty blingy Chanel bags (gators and pythons) so don't want to take away from that. 





HermesNewbie said:


> I bought a Rolex Datejust with a diamond dial and bezel.  It is gorgeous, but I feel a little weird wearing it for every day. I usually wear my vintage Oyster Perpetual every day. Would it be too obnoxious to wear it to work? Does anyone here wear their diamond watches every day, or do you save them for going out and special occasions?


 

Did you get your midsize watch yet?




chanel-girl said:


> It depends on your lifestyle, and if you are comfortable wearing it. I have seen some ladies wear one with work attire and it looks great and not at all obnoxious! Ceya's looks gorgeous! For me personally I wear a good amount of bling else where casually everyday, a diamond bezel would be a bit too much for me so I just stuck with the diamond dial... Post some pics for us!!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^^ An out of state AD is holding it for me until I can come get it the first week in Aug. I'm very excited! I have been trying on different Mid sizes and I really love the size. I compared it to my ladies size and I just think the Midsize is more modern.


----------



## birkin101

HermesNewbie said:


> I bought a Rolex Datejust with a diamond dial and bezel.  It is gorgeous, but I feel a little weird wearing it for every day. I usually wear my vintage Oyster Perpetual every day. Would it be too obnoxious to wear it to work? Does anyone here wear their diamond watches every day, or do you save them for going out and special occasions?


 
I get really self-conscious wearing diamond watches every day, also same applies to yellow gold watches.  I only tend to wear them on special occasions otherwise something under the radar.  It probably also depends on where you live.  My city is super conservative.


----------



## tosh

I think it's a matter of personal taste and comfort.
I wear my YG Rolex with diamond bezel and M of P face everyday, when when I work out and never feel like it's too much.


----------



## ceya

tosh said:


> I think it's a matter of personal taste and comfort.
> I wear my YG Rolex with diamond bezel and M of P face everyday, when when I work out and never feel like it's too much.


My DH says if you like just wear it, who cares what people thought?


----------



## Dalila

Hello! Can someone help me and say what is the approximate price on women's datejust 36 mm in yellow gold and Mother-of-pearl wih diamond markers ?


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^^ Not sure the price but 36mm is actually men's size although lots of women wear it- women's is 26mm and 31mm (Midsize). Try looking at a gray dealer online like swiss luxury or jomashop, they usually have the correct retail prices.


----------



## chessmont

I went to the Rolex website and there is a new Datejust for women in 36mm.  I have the SS with flower dial, which is shown, I had to go look it up because I wasn't sure of the size...


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^^ oh yes, the flower dial and diamond bezel the newer 36mm's for ladies, I forgot about those...


----------



## nellegrace11

rolex was a ladies datejust, oyster, stainless and gold with diamond dials.


----------



## Kathd

Hi, can anyone tell me how much $$$ extra I would have to pay to have the VI of the roman numerals set with 11 diamonds? 

I am planning to buy a 31mm datejust with a blue dial (haven't decided on the bracelet and bezel yet)... 

Thanks!


----------



## Blo0ondi

i just bought an oyster bracelet YG S/S with in&out diamonds with white mother of pearl face.. will post pics later!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Congrats! We would love to see!


----------



## popikna

ceya said:


> my last one



What size is your watch?


----------



## ceya

popikna said:


> What size is your watch?


26mm


----------



## Chagall

I have the lady Datejust 31mm in Rose Gold and SS.

It has the chocolate dial with roman numerals with the gem set #6. The besel is set with 24 staggered diamonds,

I got this watch at Christmas 2010 and love it!


----------



## mangowife

Hi ladies!  I have a ladies SS datejust, fluted bezel, new jubilee bracelet.  I've had it since 2007 and I've worn it everyday, I obviously love it!  I posted pics earlier in the thread.

Earlier this year I wanted a midsize, but never pulled the trigger.  Now the urge is back with a vengeance!  We'll see what happens.  This thread has been very valuable to me in figuring out what I'd like.  Just wanted to say "thanks"!


----------



## jellyv

Chagall said:


> I have the lady Datejust 31mm in Rose Gold and SS.
> 
> It has the chocolate dial with roman numerals with the gem set #6. The besel is set with 24 staggered diamonds,
> 
> I got this watch at Christmas 2010 and love it!



That's a stunner.

To Kathd, about the VI dial question, the new dials with the enlarged VI all have diamonds, I believe. This is a different dial from the normal Roman numeral dials, which do not have an enlarged VI. Rolex won't give you a customized dial; you order an existing diamond dial that is possible for the model you like. (Not all dials can be had for all models.)


----------



## kristenmi123

I have the 36mm Datejust, diamonds/pink waves.  Love it!!!


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ ohh interesting, would love to see pics!


----------



## chokmp

My mom has a Rolex watch that she hardly wears so much so that the gold on the watch has turned red? Has this ever happened to anyone of you? What can I do to get it back to it's original state?


----------



## Chagall

jellyv said:


> That's a stunner.
> 
> To Kathd, about the VI dial question, the new dials with the enlarged VI all have diamonds, I believe. This is a different dial from the normal Roman numeral dials, which do not have an enlarged VI. Rolex won't give you a customized dial; you order an existing diamond dial that is possible for the model you like. (Not all dials can be had for all models.)


 
Thanks jellyv, I love it!


----------



## Kathd

Sooooo... I got a little impatient and couldn't wait for our trip to Paris next month, so I decided to pay a visit to a local AD already to try on a couple of different models... 

And of course, I found THE perfect watch for me! DH was really excited as well and the AD offered a nice discount, so I couldn't come up with one single reason anymore to wait until Paris... 

So that's how I became the proud owner of a Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust - 31mm - Fluted bezel - Oyster bracelet - Purple Roman Dial with 11 diamonds on the number VI... 

They have to change up the bracelet however, so I will have to wait one more week until I can pick up my dream watch... I will post pics as soon as I get it! 

The purple dial looks rather blue to me! I really fell in love with that color and the diamonds on the VI pop out nice against the dark background! It's more of a really really dark blue than purple to me...  

I am soooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!


----------



## chanel-girl

^ That is so exciting, Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Chagall

Kathd said:


> Sooooo... I got a little impatient and couldn't wait for our trip to Paris next month, so I decided to pay a visit to a local AD already to try on a couple of different models...
> 
> And of course, I found THE perfect watch for me! DH was really excited as well and the AD offered a nice discount, so I couldn't come up with one single reason anymore to wait until Paris...
> 
> So that's how I became the proud owner of a Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust - 31mm - Fluted bezel - Oyster bracelet - Purple Roman Dial with 11 diamonds on the number VI...
> 
> They have to change up the bracelet however, so I will have to wait one more week until I can pick up my dream watch... I will post pics as soon as I get it!
> 
> The purple dial looks rather blue to me! I really fell in love with that color and the diamonds on the VI pop out nice against the dark background! It's more of a really really dark blue than purple to me...
> 
> I am soooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!


 
Sounds like a beautiful choice, congrats!

The 31mm datejust is the perfect size!


----------



## tosh

Can't wait to see it.  
It sounds beautiful.  Enjoy the
anticipation of the wait!  Sometimes 
that's almost as exciting as actually
getting your watch!


----------



## GuyinTPF

I have a Deepsea.


----------



## Kathd

tosh said:


> Can't wait to see it.
> It sounds beautiful. Enjoy the
> anticipation of the wait! Sometimes
> that's almost as exciting as actually
> getting your watch!


 
I can imagine! I almost couldn't sleep last night of excitement!


----------



## ceya

chokmp said:


> My mom has a Rolex watch that she hardly wears so much so that the gold on the watch has turned red? Has this ever happened to anyone of you? What can I do to get it back to it's original state?


I have never heard before that the gold part of Rolex gets tarnished.   There must be something wrong.  Tell you mom takes hers to Rolex authorized dealer to check to see what is going on with that particular one.


----------



## Chagall

ceya said:


> I have never heard before that the gold part of Rolex gets tarnished. There must be something wrong. Tell you mom takes hers to Rolex authorized dealer to check to see what is going on with that particular one.


 
I have never heard of this either.  

I wonder if this could be a rose gold watch?


----------



## chokmp

ceya said:


> I have never heard before that the gold part of Rolex gets tarnished.   There must be something wrong.  Tell you mom takes hers to Rolex authorized dealer to check to see what is going on with that particular one.


I called the Rolex service centre today and was informed the gold may turn red/orangey rust if it's placed in the safe deposit box in the bank as the metal of the box may be the cause or if it was used and not cleaned properly before putting it away for a long time unused. So it is quite a common thing according to the service centre. The cost of getting it back to the original colour plus service in my country (Asia) is minimum USD540.


----------



## GuyinTPF

chokmp said:


> I called the Rolex service centre today and was informed the gold may turn red/orangey rust if it's placed in the safe deposit box in the bank as the metal of the box may be the cause or if it was used and not cleaned properly before putting it away for a long time unused. So it is quite a common thing according to the service centre. The cost of getting it back to the original colour plus service in my country (Asia) is minimum USD540.



Yes gold can tarnish but I think you can just polish it up


----------



## Greentea

Sorry if this has been answered but I'm getting overwhelmed with all of the options and combinations. 
I want a 31mm and I'm in love with the roman numeral dial with the big diamond IV. Could I get that with a plain gold domed bezel or only with a fluted, diamond or that new 24 or 48 floating diamond bezel?

Thanks!


----------



## Kathd

Greentea said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but I'm getting overwhelmed with all of the options and combinations.
> I want a 31mm and I'm in love with the roman numeral dial with the big diamond IV. Could I get that with a plain gold domed bezel or only with a fluted, diamond or that new 24 or 48 floating diamond bezel?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I just purchased a Rolex with that dial last weekend (it was love at first sight!), and the AD told me that it is not available with a domed bezel... 

Enjoy picking out your watch!!!


----------



## Chagall

Greentea said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but I'm getting overwhelmed with all of the options and combinations.
> I want a 31mm and I'm in love with the roman numeral dial with the big diamond IV. Could I get that with a plain gold domed bezel or only with a fluted, diamond or that new 24 or 48 floating diamond bezel?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I bought this watch in Dec. 2010. #178341, and was told that you could get the plain domed bezel, but it had to be ordered, and at that time it would take about three months!

Hope this helps


----------



## Greentea

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## *MJ*

Kathd said:


> Sooooo... I got a little impatient and couldn't wait for our trip to Paris next month, so I decided to pay a visit to a local AD already to try on a couple of different models...
> 
> And of course, I found THE perfect watch for me! DH was really excited as well and the AD offered a nice discount, so I couldn't come up with one single reason anymore to wait until Paris...
> 
> So that's how I became the proud owner of a Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust - 31mm - Fluted bezel - Oyster bracelet - Purple Roman Dial with 11 diamonds on the number VI...
> 
> They have to change up the bracelet however, so I will have to wait one more week until I can pick up my dream watch... I will post pics as soon as I get it!
> 
> The purple dial looks rather blue to me! I really fell in love with that color and the diamonds on the VI pop out nice against the dark background! It's more of a really really dark blue than purple to me...
> 
> I am soooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!



Sounds gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

2 Datejusts and a Date, all TT.


----------



## ohsohappy

1. RG pearl master with 22 point diamont, RG face
2. RG & steel combo 26mm black pearl face, 10 point diamond.  

After I purchased 1, I don't use 2 as much.


----------



## chanel-girl

Midsize TT MOP diamond dial  & Lady TT silver diamond dial


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

Lone_Wolfe said:


> 2 Datejusts and a Date, all TT.



Add an Air King to that total.


----------



## Kathd

Midsize datejust -> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/reveal-of-my-rolex-datejust-710646.html


----------



## alec.leu

People Is this Daytona a good deal?????? Please tell me, I want to buy it!!!

http://www.zeexchange.com/Shopping/Products/Watches/Mens/Mens-Rollex-Watch-Sku00p0020004g.html


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

_xx as per our rules, please do not link to other forums_


----------



## sammie_sue

alec.leu said:


> People Is this Daytona a good deal?????? Please tell me, I want to buy it!!!
> 
> http://www.zeexchange.com/Shopping/Products/Watches/Mens/Mens-Rollex-Watch-Sku00p0020004g.html



Sorry, but that's a fake. Rolex doesn't make a Daytona with the days of the week on the sub dial.


----------



## Swanky

this is a fun thread, let's stick to the topic - sharing our Rolex watches


----------



## alec.leu

thank you for your advice people!


----------



## hamulcahy

Want the date just 31mm with mother of pearl dial, roman numerals with the diamond VI and jubilee band. The only problem is, I want the fluted bezel, not the bezel with diamonds. Is this possible?


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ like mine posted above (#965) just with romans and diamond VI? I know you can get it with Romans, don't sure about diamond VI


----------



## imgg

For Christmas I got my forever coveted Rolex Pearlmaster watch!  My husband  wanted to upgraded my wedding ring (it's 2.26) to a 3.5+  diamond but I wasn't ready to do that yet.  So instead I got....

Pearlmaster white MOP, diamond dial, diamond bezel.  I love it!  It's such a feminine watch for a Rolex.  Thanks for letting me share.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## *MJ*

imgg said:
			
		

> For Christmas I got my forever coveted Rolex Pearlmaster watch!  My husband  wanted to upgraded my wedding ring (it's 2.26) to a 3.5+  diamond but I wasn't ready to do that yet.  So instead I got....
> 
> Pearlmaster white MOP, diamond dial, diamond bezel.  I love it!  It's such a feminine watch for a Rolex.  Thanks for letting me share.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/p1000986r.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Beautiful watch!! Congrats!!


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> For Christmas I got my forever coveted Rolex Pearlmaster watch!  My husband  wanted to upgraded my wedding ring (it's 2.26) to a 3.5+  diamond but I wasn't ready to do that yet.  So instead I got....
> 
> Pearlmaster white MOP, diamond dial, diamond bezel.  I love it!  It's such a feminine watch for a Rolex.  Thanks for letting me share.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Oooooooohhhhhhh!!  I got the Pearlmaster for Christmas last year.  Such a great watch!!  It looks lovely on you.  Many congrats!


----------



## Pinkscooter

Beautiful congrats


----------



## etk123

imgg said:


> For Christmas I got my forever coveted Rolex Pearlmaster watch!  My husband  wanted to upgraded my wedding ring (it's 2.26) to a 3.5+  diamond but I wasn't ready to do that yet.  So instead I got....
> 
> Pearlmaster white MOP, diamond dial, diamond bezel.  I love it!  It's such a feminine watch for a Rolex.  Thanks for letting me share.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Gorgeous!


----------



## nvie

imgg said:


> For Christmas I got my forever coveted Rolex Pearlmaster watch!  My husband  wanted to upgraded my wedding ring (it's 2.26) to a 3.5+  diamond but I wasn't ready to do that yet.  So instead I got....
> 
> Pearlmaster white MOP, diamond dial, diamond bezel.  I love it!  It's such a feminine watch for a Rolex.  Thanks for letting me share.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Great choice....I would go for this anytime over the diamond ring upgrade as your current ring is gorgeous.


----------



## Kathd

imgg said:


> For Christmas I got my forever coveted Rolex Pearlmaster watch!  My husband  wanted to upgraded my wedding ring (it's 2.26) to a 3.5+  diamond but I wasn't ready to do that yet.  So instead I got....
> 
> Pearlmaster white MOP, diamond dial, diamond bezel.  I love it!  It's such a feminine watch for a Rolex.  Thanks for letting me share.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



It's beautiful! I love it! Congrats!


----------



## imgg

Thank you everyone!! 



purseinsanity said:


> Oooooooohhhhhhh!!  I got the Pearlmaster for Christmas last year.  Such a great watch!!  It looks lovely on you.  Many congrats!



Thank you! and congrats to you!  Which model did you get?  Do you have photos somewhere I could see?!  



nvie said:


> Great choice....I would go for this anytime over the diamond ring upgrade as your current ring is gorgeous.



Thank you!  My ring is too new to be upgraded yet.  I was surprised my husband even suggested it.


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Thank you everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! and congrats to you!  Which model did you get?  Do you have photos somewhere I could see?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  My ring is too new to be upgraded yet.  I was surprised my husband even suggested it.



Here you go!  It's not as fancy as yours, but I love it!


----------



## purseinsanity

Yikes!  Sorry it's such a giant picture!!


----------



## *MJ*

purseinsanity said:
			
		

> Here you go!  It's not as fancy as yours, but I love it!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## imgg

Gorgeous!!  Is it a MOP dial?  I originally wanted the one you have, mainly because I never thought I would ever get the diamond bezel and was so surprised by my husband.  I actually traded my old rolex towards it, but the price was still insane. I think when I originally looked at them 6-8 years ago they were about 10K less.  I can't believe all the increases.

When you get the chance you should post a modeling picture.  The watch looks so much better on and pictures certainly don't do it justice! 

Enjoy your beautiful watch!!!  It really is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## purseinsanity

*MJ* said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Gorgeous!!  Is it a MOP dial?  I originally wanted the one you have, mainly because I never thought I would ever get the diamond bezel and was so surprised by my husband.  I actually traded my old rolex towards it, but the price was still insane. I think when I originally looked at them 6-8 years ago they were about 10K less.  I can't believe all the increases.
> 
> When you get the chance you should post a modeling picture.  The watch looks so much better on and pictures certainly don't do it justice!
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful watch!!!  It really is a gorgeous watch!



Thanks so much!    No, it's a silver dial (name?)...I liked some of the MOPs I saw and really didn't like others.  When I was ordering, my AD told me each is unique and he can't guarantee what it'll look like, so I passed.  I'm in love with my watch.  My DH kept asking me if I wanted to full diamond bezel, but it was so expensive as it is, I felt too guilty.  He still says I should've gotten the full bezel.    But I really do love mine.


----------



## ceya

imgg said:


> For Christmas I got my forever coveted Rolex Pearlmaster watch!  My husband  wanted to upgraded my wedding ring (it's 2.26) to a 3.5+  diamond but I wasn't ready to do that yet.  So instead I got....
> 
> Pearlmaster white MOP, diamond dial, diamond bezel.  I love it!  It's such a feminine watch for a Rolex.  Thanks for letting me share.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Diamonds are girl's bestfriend 
Lovely Rolex!


----------



## imgg

ceya said:


> Diamonds are girl's bestfriend
> Lovely Rolex!



Oooohhhh love your rolex!  May I ask what are the specs?  It's so pretty!


----------



## imgg

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks so much!    No, it's a silver dial (name?)...I liked some of the MOPs I saw and really didn't like others.  When I was ordering, my AD told me each is unique and he can't guarantee what it'll look like, so I passed.  I'm in love with my watch.  My DH kept asking me if I wanted to full diamond bezel, but it was so expensive as it is, I felt too guilty.  He still says I should've gotten the full bezel.    But I really do love mine.



You're right about the MOP and I would never feel comfortable buying one without seeing it first.  I would have never got the diamond bezel, if it wasn't for my husband insisting.  Now that I have it, I'm really glad we did.  I wonder if Rolex would let you upgrade the bezel on yours?  I know some you can change.  On my previous Rolex, I tried to upgrade it to a diamond dial, but since it was a MOP, Rolex wouldn't let me and I wasn't comfortable doing aftermarket parts.  You might want to look into it later down the road.  Regardless though, your watch is TDF!!


----------



## chanel-girl

imgg said:


> For Christmas I got my forever coveted Rolex Pearlmaster watch!  My husband  wanted to upgraded my wedding ring (it's 2.26) to a 3.5+  diamond but I wasn't ready to do that yet.  So instead I got....
> 
> Pearlmaster white MOP, diamond dial, diamond bezel.  I love it!  It's such a feminine watch for a Rolex.  Thanks for letting me share.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

imgg said:


> For Christmas I got my forever coveted Rolex Pearlmaster watch!  My husband  wanted to upgraded my wedding ring (it's 2.26) to a 3.5+  diamond but I wasn't ready to do that yet.  So instead I got....
> 
> Pearlmaster white MOP, diamond dial, diamond bezel.  I love it!  It's such a feminine watch for a Rolex.  Thanks for letting me share.  Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



So gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## ceya

imgg said:


> Oooohhhh love your rolex!  May I ask what are the specs?  It's so pretty!


Thank you.
It is Rolex lady's platinum with diamond president bracelet and glacier blue diamond dial embedded diamond bezel.  I love diamonds


----------



## ceya

imgg said:


> You're right about the MOP and I would never feel comfortable buying one without seeing it first._*I   would have never got the diamond bezel, if it wasn't for my husband insisting.  Now that I have it, I'm really glad we did.  *_I wonder if Rolex would let you upgrade the bezel on yours?  I know some you can change.  On my previous Rolex, I tried to upgrade it to a diamond dial, but since it was a MOP, Rolex wouldn't let me and I wasn't comfortable doing aftermarket parts.  You might want to look into it later down the road.  Regardless though, your watch is TDF!!


Me too


----------



## imgg

chanel-girl said:


> Wow that is gorgeous!





HermesNewbie said:


> So gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you ladies!!!



ceya said:


> Thank you.
> It is Rolex lady's platinum with diamond president bracelet and glacier blue diamond dial embedded diamond bezel.  I love diamonds



Wow, that's some serious bling!!  Congrats!  Would love to see a modeling photo!!


----------



## ceya

imgg said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's some serious bling!!  Congrats!  Would love to see a modeling photo!!


here


----------



## imgg

ceya said:


> here



really gorgeous!!  You wear it well- I thought with that many diamonds it might be overwhelming, but looks great on you !  Love your ering too!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> You're right about the MOP and I would never feel comfortable buying one without seeing it first.  I would have never got the diamond bezel, if it wasn't for my husband insisting.  Now that I have it, I'm really glad we did.  I wonder if Rolex would let you upgrade the bezel on yours?  I know some you can change.  On my previous Rolex, I tried to upgrade it to a diamond dial, but since it was a MOP, Rolex wouldn't let me and I wasn't comfortable doing aftermarket parts.  You might want to look into it later down the road.  Regardless though, your watch is TDF!!



Thanks again!  I'd love a full diamond bezel but would be afraid to wear it to work...with this economy, our office complexes have been getting hit with attempted break-ins quite frequently.  I always have visions of someone knocking me out as I leave work and chopping off my wrist for my watch and rings!  . (Hyperactive imagination, I know!). It's blingy enough without drawing too much attention.  I'm always afraid of alterations to jewelry...the few times I've tried, it hasn't come out well, even with ADs.  I'll just stick with it I think.  Or get a different diamond bezeled one later!


----------



## HermesLuv

ceya said:


> here


  gorgeous watch and gorgeous ring! i am in love with your round diamond!


----------



## ceya

HermesLuv said:


> gorgeous watch and gorgeous ring! i am in love with your round diamond!


Thanks.
Was forgot having that ring on.  I do normally have it off when taking pictures for Rolex.


----------



## imgg

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks again!  I'd love a full diamond bezel but would be afraid to wear it to work...with this economy, our office complexes have been getting hit with attempted break-ins quite frequently.  *I always have visions of someone knocking me out as I leave work and chopping off my wrist for my watch and rings! * . (Hyperactive imagination, I know!). It's blingy enough without drawing too much attention.  I'm always afraid of alterations to jewelry...the few times I've tried, it hasn't come out well, even with ADs.  I'll just stick with it I think.  Or get a different diamond bezeled one later!



I worry about that too sometimes, especially when I travel out of the country.  I guess as long as you're insured and not hurt, all is good!


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> I worry about that too sometimes, especially when I travel out of the country.  I guess as long as you're insured and not hurt, all is good!





Well, my "Christmas present" finally arrived yesterday!  The dealer was afraid to send it to me for Christmas Eve delivery because of the holiday craziness.  

Pictures pending this evening!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

purseinsanity said:


> Well, my "Christmas present" finally arrived yesterday!  The dealer was afraid to send it to me for Christmas Eve delivery because of the holiday craziness.
> 
> Pictures pending this evening!



OMG I know it will be amazing!!!! Can't wait for the pics


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG I know it will be amazing!!!! Can't wait for the pics



   Thank you my dear!  I don't know if everyone will like it or not, but I love it!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you my dear!  I don't know if everyone will like it or not, but I love it!



You loving it is all that matters! You have amazing taste so I'm sure it will be gorgeous!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

purseinsanity said:


> Well, my "Christmas present" finally arrived yesterday!  The dealer was afraid to send it to me for Christmas Eve delivery because of the holiday craziness.
> 
> Pictures pending this evening!




Show us the goods!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG I know it will be amazing!!!! Can't wait for the pics





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Show us the goods!!



Well, here we go!  

First of all, I must say:  :censor:

After trying for over 30 minutes to get clear shots of this with my crappy camera, I have my next wishlist item:  a really good camera!  DH's is too fancy for me and mine can't take good close ups for the life of me.  So here are my blurry, horrible pictures of my new love!  

Rolex Everose Day-Date with Smooth Bezel and Pink Diamond Dial!












Wearing it with my RG Love Bracelet:  (I'm not sure why either looks like YG in this picture!  You'll just have to take my word for it that they're both RG!


----------



## ETenebris

Lovely!  I love the rose gold!


----------



## purseinsanity

ETenebris said:


> Lovely!  I love the rose gold!



Thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow *Purse!!* So stunning!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you!




Beautiful!!!


----------



## imgg

purseinsanity said:


> Well, here we go!
> 
> First of all, I must say:  :censor:
> 
> After trying for over 30 minutes to get clear shots of this with my crappy camera, I have my next wishlist item:  a really good camera!  DH's is too fancy for me and mine can't take good close ups for the life of me.  So here are my blurry, horrible pictures of my new love!
> 
> Rolex Everose Day-Date with Smooth Bezel and Pink Diamond Dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing it with my RG Love Bracelet:  (I'm not sure why either looks like YG in this picture!  You'll just have to take my word for it that they're both RG!



Just gorgeous!  Looks great on you congrats!!!  How many Rolex do you have now?  We know of at least two.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Wow. Utter drool worthy and the hg of all hg rolexes. You have the most amazing collection of jewelry AND bags! Congrats it is perfection.


----------



## Greentea

purseinsanity said:


> Well, here we go!
> 
> First of all, I must say:  :censor:
> 
> After trying for over 30 minutes to get clear shots of this with my crappy camera, I have my next wishlist item:  a really good camera!  DH's is too fancy for me and mine can't take good close ups for the life of me.  So here are my blurry, horrible pictures of my new love!
> 
> Rolex Everose Day-Date with Smooth Bezel and Pink Diamond Dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing it with my RG Love Bracelet:  (I'm not sure why either looks like YG in this picture!  You'll just have to take my word for it that they're both RG!



Oh. Wow. That's simply incredible!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

Ohh you lucky girl!! The two RG look gorgeous together!!



purseinsanity said:


> Well, here we go!
> 
> First of all, I must say:  :censor:
> 
> After trying for over 30 minutes to get clear shots of this with my crappy camera, I have my next wishlist item:  a really good camera!  DH's is too fancy for me and mine can't take good close ups for the life of me.  So here are my blurry, horrible pictures of my new love!
> 
> Rolex Everose Day-Date with Smooth Bezel and Pink Diamond Dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing it with my RG Love Bracelet:  (I'm not sure why either looks like YG in this picture!  You'll just have to take my word for it that they're both RG!


----------



## tosh

Beautiful!  I think a Rolex and Cartier Love bracelet goes so well together!


----------



## HermesLuv

purseinsanity said:


> Well, here we go!
> 
> First of all, I must say:  :censor:
> 
> After trying for over 30 minutes to get clear shots of this with my crappy camera, I have my next wishlist item:  a really good camera!  DH's is too fancy for me and mine can't take good close ups for the life of me.  So here are my blurry, horrible pictures of my new love!
> 
> Rolex Everose Day-Date with Smooth Bezel and Pink Diamond Dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing it with my RG Love Bracelet:  (I'm not sure why either looks like YG in this picture!  You'll just have to take my word for it that they're both RG!


this watch is perfection! it truly is a dream watch


----------



## chanel-girl

Purse! Omg that is amazing! Love it!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

purseinsanity said:


> Well, here we go!
> 
> First of all, I must say:  :censor:
> 
> After trying for over 30 minutes to get clear shots of this with my crappy camera, I have my next wishlist item:  a really good camera!  DH's is too fancy for me and mine can't take good close ups for the life of me.  So here are my blurry, horrible pictures of my new love!
> 
> Rolex Everose Day-Date with Smooth Bezel and Pink Diamond Dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing it with my RG Love Bracelet:  (I'm not sure why either looks like YG in this picture!  You'll just have to take my word for it that they're both RG!




YAY it is beyond gorgeous!!!! 

I actually really like how it looks with the oyster bracelet and the smooth bezel, many many CONGRATS!!!


----------



## bb10lue

purseinsanity said:
			
		

> Well, here we go!
> 
> First of all, I must say:  :censor:
> 
> After trying for over 30 minutes to get clear shots of this with my crappy camera, I have my next wishlist item:  a really good camera!  DH's is too fancy for me and mine can't take good close ups for the life of me.  So here are my blurry, horrible pictures of my new love!
> 
> Rolex Everose Day-Date with Smooth Bezel and Pink Diamond Dial!
> 
> Wearing it with my RG Love Bracelet:  (I'm not sure why either looks like YG in this picture!  You'll just have to take my word for it that they're both RG!



Congrats!!! It's my ultimate HG watch, you wear it so well!


----------



## purseinsanity

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Wow *Purse!!* So stunning!!



 Thank you *naked*!


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Just gorgeous!  Looks great on you congrats!!!  How many Rolex do you have now?  We know of at least two.



  Thank you *imgg*!  This one is my third Rolex.


----------



## summerxoxo

My first Rolex. Rose gold with mother of pearl!


----------



## purseinsanity

summerxoxo said:


> View attachment 1553778
> 
> 
> My first Rolex. Rose gold with mother of pearl!



Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> Beautiful!!!



  Thanks!


----------



## purseinsanity

imgg said:


> Just gorgeous!  Looks great on you congrats!!!  How many Rolex do you have now?  We know of at least two.



Here are my three:  (Love them all!)  I always wanted the trifecta of gold, heehee!  

White Gold Pearlmaster with 12 diamond bezel, diamond markers and silver dial:






Yellow Gold Daytona with white dial and Oyster strap:





And Rose Gold Day-Date with Oyster strap, smooth bezel and pink diamond dial:  (I really love the simplicity of it...not fussy at all, but still really makes a statement!)


----------



## purseinsanity

kohl_mascara said:


> Wow. Utter drool worthy and the hg of all hg rolexes. You have the most amazing collection of jewelry AND bags! Congrats it is perfection.



Thanks so much *kohl*!    That's very flattering of you to say!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats!!!! I love all 3!! Simply beautiful!!! Each watch will go perfectly for everyday and night!!


----------



## fromparis

purseinsanity said:


> And Rose Gold Day-Date with Oyster strap, smooth bezel and pink diamond dial: (I really love the simplicity of it...not fussy at all, but still really makes a statement!)


 
Congrats Purseinsanity on your third Rolex ! It is stunning !
I have almost the same combo except my dial is meteorite with diamonds markers. Sorry for the poor quality of picture : meteorite is impossible to capture  !
It was also my third Rolex. I wear it all the time. Rose gold is very easy to wear !
Again congrats : I'm very happy to see we are almost twins !


----------



## purseinsanity

Greentea said:


> Oh. Wow. That's simply incredible!!!!



Thanks *Greentea*!


----------



## purseinsanity

kiwishopper said:


> Ohh you lucky girl!! The two RG look gorgeous together!!



  Thank you *kiwishopper*!  I've always loved how the Loves look with Rolex or Cartier watches.  I'm finally able to do my own pair.


----------



## chanel-girl

fromparis, stunning watch!


----------



## Kathd

purseinsanity said:


> Here are my three:  (Love them all!)  I always wanted the trifecta of gold, heehee!
> 
> White Gold Pearlmaster with 12 diamond bezel, diamond markers and silver dial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Gold Daytona with white dial and Oyster strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Rose Gold Day-Date with Oyster strap, smooth bezel and pink diamond dial:  (I really love the simplicity of it...not fussy at all, but still really makes a statement!)



 How I love love love your jewelry/watch collection!!!! Simply divine!


----------



## purseinsanity

tosh said:


> Beautiful!  I think a Rolex and Cartier Love bracelet goes so well together!



Great minds think alike!  

Thank you!


----------



## purplepinky

> My first Rolex. Rose gold with mother of pearl!
> Attached Images



This is my DREAM Rolex!! Is it the 36mm size too? I love it. Enjoy it in good health!!


----------



## purseinsanity

HermesLuv said:


> this watch is perfection! it truly is a dream watch



Thank you so much *HermesLuv*!  I've dreamed about it for a long time!    So happy I finally have it.


----------



## purseinsanity

chanel-girl said:


> Purse! Omg that is amazing! Love it!



  Thank you *c-g*!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ceya said:


> here





Wow -- stunning watch! Your ring is amazing too!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

KittyKat65 said:


> My Rolex Datejust:



I love your dial!  Can you (or anyone who knows) PLEASE tell me what dial this is??  Thanks a ton!


----------



## Sammyjoe

from paris, your watch is stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

oops!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> YAY it is beyond gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I actually really like how it looks with the oyster bracelet and the smooth bezel, many many CONGRATS!!!



Thank you so much *S&B*!  It reminded me of our earlier conversations, "Daytona vs Day-Date"???   

I tried it on with the fluted bezel and presidential bracelet, but it looked much more manly on my wrist.  I thought the smooth bezel looked nicer on me, and I personally love the Oyster strap...it's my favorite.

Thanks so much for your kind words!


----------



## tosh

Purseinsanity,
 Which of your 3 beautiful Rolex watches is your favorite?


----------



## purseinsanity

tosh said:


> Purseinsanity,
> Which of your 3 beautiful Rolex watches is your favorite?



Thanks *tosh*!  

Honestly, I don't know!  They each make me giddy when I put them on!  I love my WG because it was my first Rolex and I love the look with the diamonds, the silver face, and the WG.  I love my Daytona just because I can't believe I finally own one after lusting for one forever!    And my new RG Day-Date I love because it truly is very versatile...it can look casual but I can wear it for an evening out as well.  Like usual, I'm very indecisive!


----------



## Sammyjoe

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks *tosh*!
> 
> Honestly, I don't know!  They each make me giddy when I put them on!  I love my WG because it was my first Rolex and I love the look with the diamonds, the silver face, and the WG.  I love my Daytona just because I can't believe I finally own one after lusting for one forever!    And my new RG Day-Date I love because it truly is very versatile...it can look casual but I can wear it for an evening out as well.  Like usual, I'm very indecisive!



 congrats stunning watches!!  Purse. All of your  watches go from day to night with ease  are you interested in vca? That is one slippery slope also


----------



## foxyqt

summerxoxo said:


> View attachment 1553778
> 
> 
> My first Rolex. Rose gold with mother of pearl!


 
Thats exactly like mine but I have a Steel dial instead of Mother of Pearl! Very pretty, congrats on your first Rolex ;D


----------



## purseinsanity

Sammyjoe said:


> congrats stunning watches!!  Purse. All of your  watches go from day to night with ease  are you interested in vca? That is one slippery slope also



Thanks *Sammy*!!  I am interested in VCA, but I'm trying to avoid it like the plague.  I have too many obsessions as it is.  Can't afford any more!


----------



## purseinsanity

summerxoxo said:


> View attachment 1553778
> 
> 
> My first Rolex. Rose gold with mother of pearl!



Congrats!  It's beautiful.  Wear in good health!


----------



## purseinsanity

fromparis said:


> Congrats Purseinsanity on your third Rolex ! It is stunning !
> I have almost the same combo except my dial is meteorite with diamonds markers. Sorry for the poor quality of picture : meteorite is impossible to capture  !
> It was also my third Rolex. I wear it all the time. Rose gold is very easy to wear !
> Again congrats : I'm very happy to see we are almost twins !



Wow, that's gorgeous!  You're obviously a woman with great taste!   

I love the meteorite dial.  It adds such a unique quality to it.  And ITA, RG is soooo easy to wear.  Happy to be your step-twin!


----------



## purseinsanity

bb10lue said:


> Congrats!!! It's my ultimate HG watch, you wear it so well!





Thank you so much *bb10lue*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Kathd said:


> How I love love love your jewelry/watch collection!!!! Simply divine!



  Wow, thank you so much for those kind words *Kathd*!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I understand why you are avoid VCA *purse* , it really is a slippery slope, if you ever buy any VCA pieces, I have no doubt in my mind that your pieces will be beyond stunning and just as beautiful as the rest of your jewellery, bags and clothings, no doubt


----------



## XCCX

purseinsanity said:


> Well, here we go!
> 
> First of all, I must say: :censor:
> 
> After trying for over 30 minutes to get clear shots of this with my crappy camera, I have my next wishlist item: a really good camera! DH's is too fancy for me and mine can't take good close ups for the life of me. So here are my blurry, horrible pictures of my new love!
> 
> Rolex Everose Day-Date with Smooth Bezel and Pink Diamond Dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing it with my RG Love Bracelet: (I'm not sure why either looks like YG in this picture! You'll just have to take my word for it that they're both RG!


 
Beuatiful! What size it? 36 or 38 mm?


----------



## purseinsanity

Sammyjoe said:


> I understand why you are avoid VCA *purse* , it really is a slippery slope, if you ever buy any VCA pieces, I have no doubt in my mind that your pieces will be beyond stunning and just as beautiful as the rest of your jewellery, bags and clothings, no doubt



  You flatter me too much!  Thank you *Sammy*!  You are too kind.


----------



## purseinsanity

xactreality said:


> Beuatiful! What size it? 36 or 38 mm?



Thank you so much *xactreality*!    It's the regulat size Day-Date, so it's 36mm.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Hi everyone!  I have a question for all you Rolex lovers - what do ya'll think of the jubilee dial?  My mom has a TT ladies datejust with silver dial and diamond markers that my dad got her for their wedding anni  and I love it!!

My guy, on the other hand, does not like it and even goes so far as to say he "hates" it and thinks it looks tacky  

I know the jubilee dial isn't for everyone, but what do you guys think??  Is the jubilee dial tacky looking?


----------



## purseinsanity

kohl_mascara said:


> Hi everyone!  I have a question for all you Rolex lovers - what do ya'll think of the jubilee dial?  My mom has a TT ladies datejust with silver dial and diamond markers that my dad got her for their wedding anni  and I love it!!
> 
> My guy, on the other hand, does not like it and even goes so far as to say he "hates" it and thinks it looks tacky
> 
> I know the jubilee dial isn't for everyone, but what do you guys think??  Is the jubilee dial tacky looking?



I certainly wouldn't call it "tacky"!  

I admit, I don't think it's for everyone...just a matter of personal taste.  I personally don't like how it looks on my wrist, but I've seen it on several celebrities where I think it looks beautiful.  In the end, as long as your mom loves it, that's all that matters!


----------



## jellyv

Plenty of people like the Jubilee dial, both men and women. I am not one of them. I just find other dials prettier, partly because the Jubilee design clutters the look and also because I don't personally enjoy emphasizing the word "Rolex" on the watch. It's a little like the LV Monogram question--lots of people like it, others choose other LV products instead. Personal taste.


----------



## kohl_mascara

purseinsanity said:


> I certainly wouldn't call it "tacky"!
> 
> I admit, I don't think it's for everyone...just a matter of personal taste.  I personally don't like how it looks on my wrist, but I've seen it on several celebrities where I think it looks beautiful.  In the end, as long as your mom loves it, that's all that matters!



Thank you!  I agree, my mom loves it and that's all that matters! (Actually, I think she has the white jubilee dial). And I think it looks quite pretty, especially on her.  I did feel a little hurt when he said that because I feel the purchase has special meaning, especially since it was for a wedding anniversary. 



jellyv said:


> Plenty of people like the Jubilee dial, both men and women. I am not one of them. I just find other dials prettier, partly because the Jubilee design clutters the look and also because I don't personally enjoy emphasizing the word "Rolex" on the watch. It's a little like the LV Monogram question--lots of people like it, others choose other LV products instead. Personal taste.



Thank you for your input.  I agree that it makes the watch look a little busy, but I don't think it looks *tacky*.  I honestly didn't really notice it said "Rolex" at first glance; I thought it was just a textured background! But I understand the aversion to monograms/blatant brand advertising, as it is a turnoff for a lot of people.


----------



## *MJ*

My Rolex has the silver Jubilee dial, and I think it's really sparkly and pretty!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## chanel-girl

purseinsanity said:


> I certainly wouldn't call it "tacky"!
> 
> I admit, I don't think it's for everyone...just a matter of personal taste.  I personally don't like how it looks on my wrist, but I've seen it on several celebrities where I think it looks beautiful.  In the end, as long as your mom loves it, that's all that matters!



I agree. When I was shopping for mine I remember SA's telling me it was popular as an alternative to MOP. I have seen it on some people and from far away it just takes some slightly shimmery texture. I think I remember seeing a picture of you wearing it a while back and I thought it looked really nice on you.


----------



## kohl_mascara

*MJ* said:


> My Rolex has the silver Jubilee dial, and I think it's really sparkly and pretty!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I'm so glad other people love the jubilee dial as well!  I think it's very pretty as well.  I was looking at watches and was considering getting a midsize/men's (36) w/a jubilee dial as my next watch, but my guy made an ugly face and said he didn't like them.  Well, I'm the one who's going to wear it, so he doesn't have to look at it if he doesn't want to 



chanel-girl said:


> I agree. When I was shopping for mine I remember SA's telling me it was popular as an alternative to MOP. I have seen it on some people and from far away it just takes some slightly shimmery texture. I think I remember seeing a picture of you wearing it a while back and I thought it looked really nice on you.



Yes, that was my mother's watch!  I think it is very pretty and agree that you have to really look at it to see the logo name.  Otherwise it looks like a cool, textured background   And thank you for the nice compliment!


----------



## XCCX

I am now a proud owner of a 36mm two tone Datejust with Oyster bracelet, champagne face and diamond bezel!!! LOVE it!!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

My new 26 mm.  I love it so much!  I had decided on a 36 mm two tone but changed my mind.  I think i picked the perfect one for me.  It makes me so happy!


----------



## beachy10

My new chocolate everose 31mm with diamond IV and bezel.


----------



## jellyv

Stunning, beachy! Has to be one of the most beautiful Rolexes out there now.


----------



## ETenebris

beachy10 said:


> My new chocolate everose 31mm with diamond IV and bezel.



Wow!  Just WOW!   And the bracelet works well with it, too!


----------



## chanel-girl

Very nice Beachy!


----------



## purseinsanity

beachy10 said:


> My new chocolate everose 31mm with diamond IV and bezel.



So beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

lilmountaingirl said:


> My new 26 mm.  I love it so much!  I had decided on a 36 mm two tone but changed my mind.  I think i picked the perfect one for me.  It makes me so happy!



Lovely.  Simple yet so elegant.  Looks perfect on you!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

purseinsanity said:


> Lovely.  Simple yet so elegant.  Looks perfect on you!



Thank you.  Now YOUR watch is gorgeous!  One of my favorites!


----------



## purseinsanity

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thank you.  Now YOUR watch is gorgeous!  One of my favorites!



  Thanks!


----------



## januarti

The size that bigger than lady size is called boys size. I'm also eyeing an air king but i am torn between pink,black or blue face.  I'm 32 years old and I'm going to wear it for everyday use. 
Can you ladies give me suggestions  on what colour should I get?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Blo0ondi

i recently own a date just YG oyster diamond MOP dial watch


----------



## Blo0ondi

summerxoxo said:


> View attachment 1553778
> 
> 
> My first Rolex. Rose gold with mother of pearl!


 
lovely! >> thats my next Rolex [urchase HOPFULLY!
wear it in good health


----------



## Blo0ondi

ceya said:


> here


 
stunning!


----------



## XCCX

Blo0ondi said:


> i recently own a date just YG oyster diamond MOP dial watch



Wow! We are almost watch twins!  I have the same Datejust but with champagne face and normal stick markers! Yours look gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## niry84

paepaega said:


> I've posted here before at reply #661
> I've just got a new one yesterday. I'm soooooooo happy and want to share the pic to everyone. My first Rolex (reply #661) was a graduation gift from my dad 8 years ago. My dad passed away about a year ago. That Rolex was the model that I love most since high school. Not too expensive, not too bling, very durable that I wore it all the time.
> 
> Now I'm turning 30 next month. And my hubby knew that I had my eyes on one model for a long long time so he agreed to bought me as an early BD present and every occasion before and afterwards  because we don't usually buy presents to each other. I've never buy my own watch! I feel so lucky that I always have someone I love bought me a watch so I can have it with me all the time.
> 
> Here it is!! Rolex lady size
> Jubilee bracelet, stainless steel
> Pink MOP dial. This is the hardest part. Black and white MOP are much easier to find. There is another pink MOP that has engraving on it. I prefer this one. I knew I want MOP dial, probably black. But when I saw the pink, I forgot every other colors
> Roman markers. I love the Roman markers. Both of my Rolex have roman markers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way pink MOP reflects different colors of light when you look at it in different angle and light. Here is my favorite pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In day light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it may appear to my just a pale pink dial. However, my mother has one with white MOP and they are two different MOPs.


 
i was wondering if someone has this model.....and here it is!!..this is wonderfullll..i would like it too..in the near future!!..the color of the MOP is fantastic..love love love!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I love all the pics here and in the celebrity thread.  I just got a 26mm but was torn between 26 and 36.  I'm thinking i need to break down and get the 36 too...


----------



## kohl_mascara

beachy10 said:
			
		

> My new chocolate everose 31mm with diamond IV and bezel.



 I love it!!!!! I am in love with Rolex everose and think it is so classy, esp with the lush chocolate dial. Congrats, it is sooo beautiful on you. I have been teasingly hinting to my guy that a tt everose Rolex is on my list. He humors me but I can only dream! Lol




			
				Blo0ondi said:
			
		

> i recently own a date just YG oyster diamond MOP dial watch



I said it already but I'll say it again!! It's beautiful, congrats!!!


----------



## Blo0ondi

xactreality said:


> Wow! We are almost watch twins!  I have the same Datejust but with champagne face and normal stick markers! Yours look gorgeous! Congrats!


 
ohh thats nice!..thank you


----------



## davik

my friend bought a rolex when he hit a rough patch he took it to a jeweler and turns out his "rolex" had a couple plastic pieces internally, it wasnt real lol. Moral - if it has plastic anything its not a rolex !


----------



## purplepinky

I just purchased my first ever Rolex and I'm so excited!! It's a rose gold and ss 36mm. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ Looks amazing with the diamond Love!


----------



## ETenebris

That rose gold/ss combo is fabulous!  I love your watch!


----------



## goyardlover

purplepinky said:


> I just purchased my first ever Rolex and I'm so excited!! It's a rose gold and ss 36mm. Thanks for letting me share


 
I would love to hear more about that pave bracelet. It's gorgeous


----------



## XCCX

purplepinky said:


> I just purchased my first ever Rolex and I'm so excited!! It's a rose gold and ss 36mm. Thanks for letting me share


 
WOW absolutely gorrrgeous!!!! Is the dial silver? I also love your love bracelet, its so refreshing to see WG ones, they are sooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## tartanwife

lilmountaingirl said:


> My new 26 mm.  I love it so much!  I had decided on a 36 mm two tone but changed my mind.  I think i picked the perfect one for me.  It makes me so happy!



Which model is this? It's gorgeous. I've got a 36mm dj but I'm loving this!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

tartanwife said:


> Which model is this? It's gorgeous. I've got a 36mm dj but I'm loving this!



Awe, thank you!  It's the Lady Oyster Perpetual.  It isn't as popular as the datejust (which i love too!!) which is part of why i picked it.  I like how understated it is and that it doesn't scream Rolex but Rolex owners usually know it's a Rolex.  Every time I browse a shop, i see only one, maybe two of this model in store... Since most people choose the datejust.  I do though see a 36mm datejust in my near future.....


----------



## tartanwife

My one and only Rolex. 36mm DJ


----------



## lilmountaingirl

tartanwife said:


> My one and only Rolex. 36mm DJ



You have excellent taste!  This is seriously my favorite of the 36mm dj!!  Gorgeous!  Your ring is amazing too!  Lucky lady!


----------



## tartanwife

lilmountaingirl said:


> You have excellent taste!  This is seriously my favorite of the 36mm dj!!  Gorgeous!  Your ring is amazing too!  Lucky lady!



Thank you so much


----------



## purseinsanity

tartanwife said:


> My one and only Rolex. 36mm DJ



Stunning!  So is your ring!


----------



## purplepinky

Thank you so much for the kind comments ladies. It's so nice to have a place to come and be excited about these sorts of things! Goyardlover, I got the pave rose gold bracelet as a gift. I know he got it from a jeweler in NYC, I'm just not sure which but I can find out. The diamonds are sooo white and sparkly, I love it   xactreality, yes it sthe silver dial. I love the subtle shimmer it has!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

purplepinky said:


> Thank you so much for the kind comments ladies. It's so nice to have a place to come and be excited about these sorts of things! Goyardlover, I got the pave rose gold bracelet as a gift. I know he got it from a jeweler in NYC, I'm just not sure which but I can find out. The diamonds are sooo white and sparkly, I love it   xactreality, yes it sthe silver dial. I love the subtle shimmer it has!



I love your wrist!  Lol.


----------



## mangowife

So excited to share pics in this thread again!    This is a candid taken last weekend on a train ride - as I was browsing through the photos, this struck me as a nice photo of my watch.    Sorry no formal modeling pics just yet!

This is my second Rolex - a 31mm Datejust, stainless steel, smooth bezel, Oyster bracelet (with polished center links since it's a Datejust vs a Date), new style clasp (a must!), black face and stick markers that glow at night.  

This adds to my Ladies SS Datejust, jubilee, fluted bezel, white face w/ roman numerals.  Here's a pic of it from earlier in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=189679&d=1180842586


I love both but my ladies rolex hasn't seen the light of day since I got this new baby!  I love the size and it's very comfortable - very clean and shiny without being blingy.  I like the sporty edge to it too! 

Thanks for sharing my excitement!


----------



## purseinsanity

mangowife said:


> So excited to share pics in this thread again!    This is a candid taken last weekend on a train ride - as I was browsing through the photos, this struck me as a nice photo of my watch.    Sorry no formal modeling pics just yet!
> 
> This is my second Rolex - a 31mm Datejust, stainless steel, smooth bezel, Oyster bracelet (with polished center links since it's a Datejust vs a Date), new style clasp (a must!), black face and stick markers that glow at night.
> 
> This adds to my Ladies SS Datejust, jubilee, fluted bezel, white face w/ roman numerals.  Here's a pic of it from earlier in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=189679&d=1180842586
> 
> 
> I love both but my ladies rolex hasn't seen the light of day since I got this new baby!  I love the size and it's very comfortable - very clean and shiny without being blingy.  I like the sporty edge to it too!
> 
> Thanks for sharing my excitement!



It's gorgeous!  And I love the picture of you also!


----------



## farree

Oyster Perpetual Datejust in rose gold ....


----------



## kohl_mascara

mangowife said:
			
		

> So excited to share pics in this thread again!    This is a candid taken last weekend on a train ride - as I was browsing through the photos, this struck me as a nice photo of my watch.    Sorry no formal modeling pics just yet!
> 
> This is my second Rolex - a 31mm Datejust, stainless steel, smooth bezel, Oyster bracelet (with polished center links since it's a Datejust vs a Date), new style clasp (a must!), black face and stick markers that glow at night.
> 
> This adds to my Ladies SS Datejust, jubilee, fluted bezel, white face w/ roman numerals.  Here's a pic of it from earlier in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=189679&d=1180842586
> 
> I love both but my ladies rolex hasn't seen the light of day since I got this new baby!  I love the size and it's very comfortable - very clean and shiny without being blingy.  I like the sporty edge to it too!
> 
> Thanks for sharing my excitement!



So pretty!! And love the action shot!!




			
				farree said:
			
		

> Oyster Perpetual Datejust in rose gold ....



Pics, pics please!!! Sounds beautiful !


----------



## Inem

*Mangowife* i love both of your Rolexes. I think they both are very pretty. 

I always have a soft spot on mid size Rolexes but my wrist is freakishly small so the only thing that I can pull off is the smallest lady size (26 mm? not sure)
Here's my one and only Rolex






SS Oyster Perpetual with Oyster bracelet and black dial.


----------



## purseinsanity

^So pretty!  Love it with the cord bracelet.


----------



## tartanwife

purseinsanity said:


> Stunning!  So is your ring!



Thank you so much!  I love this place - being able to talk about the material stuff that I love! Most people don't get it!

The only thing is, there are so many gorgeous watches on here it makes me want more!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Inem said:


> I always have a soft spot on mid size Rolexes but my wrist is freakishly small so the only thing that I can pull off is the smallest lady size (26 mm? not sure)
> Here's my one and only Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS Oyster Perpetual with Oyster bracelet and black dial.



So pretty!  Your wrist really must be teeny tiny!  I have a 5 1/2 in wrist and wear a 26mm but yours looks even bigger!


----------



## chanel-girl

mangowife said:


> So excited to share pics in this thread again!    This is a candid taken last weekend on a train ride - as I was browsing through the photos, this struck me as a nice photo of my watch.    Sorry no formal modeling pics just yet!
> 
> This is my second Rolex - a 31mm Datejust, stainless steel, smooth bezel, Oyster bracelet (with polished center links since it's a Datejust vs a Date), new style clasp (a must!), black face and stick markers that glow at night.
> 
> This adds to my Ladies SS Datejust, jubilee, fluted bezel, white face w/ roman numerals.  Here's a pic of it from earlier in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=189679&d=1180842586
> 
> 
> I love both but my ladies rolex hasn't seen the light of day since I got this new baby!  I love the size and it's very comfortable - very clean and shiny without being blingy.  I like the sporty edge to it too!
> 
> Thanks for sharing my excitement!



Hi Mangowife! I think I remember you got your ladies size Rolex a little bit before I got my ladies size and I now have a midsize also! I LOVE the midsize! Yours looks great!


----------



## chanel-girl

Inem said:


> *Mangowife* i love both of your Rolexes. I think they both are very pretty.
> 
> I always have a soft spot on mid size Rolexes but my wrist is freakishly small so the only thing that I can pull off is the smallest lady size (26 mm? not sure)
> Here's my one and only Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS Oyster Perpetual with Oyster bracelet and black dial.



 Very Nice! Your ladies size almost looks like a midsize on you from the picture! If you hadn't said it was a ladies size I would have thought it was a midsize!


----------



## Inem

lilmountaingirl said:


> So pretty!  Your wrist really must be teeny tiny!  I have a 5 1/2 in wrist and wear a 26mm but yours looks even bigger!



Thanks very much. I must have taken the shot too close up. But believe me it looks small on my wrist though


----------



## Inem

chanel-girl said:


> Very Nice! Your ladies size almost looks like a midsize on you from the picture! If you hadn't said it was a ladies size I would have thought it was a midsize!



Thank you. One of my best friends said the same thing when he saw the picture. He thought I was getting the man size. I wish!  I think it must have been because of the close up angle.


----------



## purseinsanity

tartanwife said:


> Thank you so much!  I love this place - being able to talk about the material stuff that I love! Most people don't get it!
> 
> The only thing is, there are so many gorgeous watches on here it makes me want more!



  That's the downside of tPF...I just see more and more things I want!  It's never-ending.  My wallet (and DH!) are begging for a break!


----------



## birkin101

I just bought YG Daytona with gold dial and had a chance to try a platinum Pearlmaster in men's size.  It was absolutely gorgeous, had diamond markers and round diamonds around the face.  I almost fainted when the sa told the price - $150,000.  How crazy is that?


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> I just bought YG Daytona with gold dial and had a chance to try a platinum Pearlmaster in men's size.  It was absolutely gorgeous, had diamond markers and round diamonds around the face.  I almost fainted when the sa told the price - $150,000.  How crazy is that?



Ooooh congrats!!!  Please post pictures!

I had no idea they made a Pearlmaster in a men's size.  I have the WG ladies version and love it.  Can only imagine how gorgeous it would look, BIGGER!


----------



## mangowife

purseinsanity said:


> It's gorgeous!  And I love the picture of you also!



Thanks!  This pic was the jewel of the bunch, especially with my rolex in center frame!  



kohl_mascara said:


> So pretty!! And love the action shot!!



Thanks, Kohl!




Inem said:


> *Mangowife* i love both of your Rolexes. I think they both are very pretty.
> 
> I always have a soft spot on mid size Rolexes but my wrist is freakishly small so the only thing that I can pull off is the smallest lady size (26 mm? not sure)
> Here's my one and only Rolex
> 
> SS Oyster Perpetual with Oyster bracelet and black dial.



Thanks Inem!  Wow, I agree with Purseinsanity - that looks like a midsize at least, if not a men's size!  Love how it looks on your wrist!  We are almost watch twins!  




chanel-girl said:


> Hi Mangowife! I think I remember you got your ladies size Rolex a little bit before I got my ladies size and I now have a midsize also! I LOVE the midsize! Yours looks great!



Funny what a great memory you have!  I guess only when it comes to the important things, right?    So, what's next in store for us... the men's size?


----------



## chanel-girl

mangowife said:


> Thanks!  This pic was the jewel of the bunch, especially with my rolex in center frame!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kohl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Inem!  Wow, I agree with Purseinsanity - that looks like a midsize at least, if not a men's size!  Love how it looks on your wrist!  We are almost watch twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny what a great memory you have!  I guess only when it comes to the important things, right?    So, what's next in store for us... the men's size?




Hehe I remember admiring yours when I was first taking the plunge. The midsize is perfect for me, very happy and content with it!


----------



## birkin101

purseinsanity said:


> Ooooh congrats!!! Please post pictures!
> 
> I had no idea they made a Pearlmaster in a men's size. I have the WG ladies version and love it. Can only imagine how gorgeous it would look, BIGGER!


 
Victoria Silvstedt always wears hers, since I saw it I was obsessed! Not sure if hers is white gold or platinum though... That's the only picture i could find, but gives you an idea of what it looks like on.


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> Victoria Silvstedt always wears hers, since I saw it I was obsessed! Not sure if hers is white gold or platinum though... That's the only picture i could find, but gives you an idea of what it looks like on.



I've seen hers...I didn't realize it was a men's.  It is stunning!  

Now, where are the pics of *your* Daytona!?


----------



## birkin101

It's being shipped and I am camera-shy....


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> It's being shipped and I am camera-shy....



  Aw, come on!  I am too, so just a wrist shot would be awesome!    Whenever you get it!  

Love Daytonas...can never see enough pictures of them!


----------



## birkin101

When I was in Florida last month that's all I saw - Daytonas and Submariners.....I think I might need a Sub next....after Pearlmaster that is.


----------



## birkin101

and a little peek of what it looks like...


----------



## Inem

Wow look at that! Thanks for the sneak peek Birkin.


----------



## sammie_sue

birkin101 said:


> and a little peek of what it looks like...



 Love it!!! Congrats *birkin*!


----------



## purseinsanity

birkin101 said:


> and a little peek of what it looks like...



  That is gorgeous!!!  Congratulations *birkin*!


----------



## birkin101

Thanks everyone, I was not sure about the champagne dial at the beginning as I originally wanted either white or black, but I guess if the price is right.


----------



## XCCX

Sunshine said:


> I have a few..now I really want a Cartier!!!


 
I am planing to get my 2nd Rolex and still contemplating the different dial colors. May I ask what is the dial color on the 1st watch from the left? TIA!


----------



## XCCX

chessmont said:


> ---wow, that is great!! I remember how difficult it was to lose 30 lbs. I still should lose another 20, but I am not willing to go to the next level of deprivation.
> 
> Here are a couplr pics (yes, those are my old lady hands, ugh!)


 
May I ask whats the dial color on your 1st pictured watch?


----------



## XCCX

pazt said:


> here are my rolex watches :
> 
> ladies gold/SS 2-tone diamond markers datejust with fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet and men's yellowgold cellini with diamond bezel/markers


 
Love your datejust! whats the dial color? TIA!


----------



## Sunshine

xactreality said:


> I am planing to get my 2nd Rolex and still contemplating the different dial colors. May I ask what is the dial color on the 1st watch from the left? TIA!




It's a lapis blue.


----------



## XCCX

chanel-girl said:


> Midsize TT MOP diamond dial & Lady TT silver diamond dial


 
The silver dial in this photo looks whitish (I prefer that over the steelish color), is it the light? I know its your mom's but is there any chance you could take another photo of it?


----------



## chessmont

xactreality said:


> May I ask whats the dial color on your 1st pictured watch?



The Daytona has a Tahitian (black) MOP dial...


----------



## XCCX

Sunshine said:


> It's a lapis blue.



Oh I'm sorry I meant to say 1st one from the right :shame:


----------



## Sunshine

It's a sliver/champagne color. Hard to pick up in a photo. I recently had a diamond bezel put on it... Very pretty.


----------



## wristcandy

While thinking about purchasing my first Rolex, I think I reviewed all the threads with Rolex pictures. Thanks to all for posting! It really helped me narrow down my choice to a DJ, SS, oyster bracelet, either white, black, silver, or rhodium dial, and probably a smooth bezel and probably roman numerals. Recently went into an AD just to try to sizes to decide whether 29mm or 31 mm size was best for me. Once I decided instead on a diamond dial then the bezel choice was made for me, and with the dial, bezel, and bracelet chosen all that was left was a color choice. Why wait? This one called to me, and I love it! 
31mm Datejust, oyster bracelet, 18k WG fluted bezel, silver diamond dial. Hope these pics help someone else to make a decision.


----------



## XCCX

wristcandy said:


> While thinking about purchasing my first Rolex, I think I reviewed all the threads with Rolex pictures. Thanks to all for posting! It really helped me narrow down my choice to a DJ, SS, oyster bracelet, either white, black, silver, or rhodium dial, and probably a smooth bezel and probably roman numerals. Recently went into an AD just to try to sizes to decide whether 29mm or 31 mm size was best for me. Once I decided instead on a diamond dial then the bezel choice was made for me, and with the dial, bezel, and bracelet chosen all that was left was a color choice. Why wait? This one called to me, and I love it!
> 31mm Datejust, oyster bracelet, 18k WG fluted bezel, silver diamond dial. Hope these pics help someone else to make a decision.



Wow! This is exactly what I would hope the silver dial to be! Thank you so much for posting, I really really like it. 
I think many here would agree with me that we would like to see a modelling photos!


----------



## Ellenpink

Here is mine rose gold tt ladydatejust jubilee band fluted bezel black jubilee dial with diamond markers .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Seedlessplum

Do you think submariner date is suitable for ladies?
I love big watches but afraid its too boyish...


----------



## jellyv

Seedlessplum said:


> Do you think submariner date is suitable for ladies?
> I love big watches but afraid its too boyish...



It's totally a masculine look and size. Many women like that and wear the Rolex sport watches, so if you want to rock masculine, there it is. If you don't want that, though, it probably is not a great choice.


----------



## Laziza

I have not adjust the bracelet so it moved too much down the hand...

YG Daytona with diamond markers


----------



## Laziza

double post


----------



## calisnoopy

*Rolex 18K Yellow Gold Mid-Size 31mm Oyster Perpetual DateJust with Fluted Bezel, President Bracelet and White Dial*


----------



## XCCX

calisnoopy said:


> *Rolex 18K Yellow Gold Mid-Size 31mm Oyster Perpetual DateJust with Fluted Bezel, President Bracelet and White Dial*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598403



I love your watch! It made me seriousely consider the white dial as an alternative to the MOP for my next TT DJ!


----------



## calisnoopy

xactreality said:


> I love your watch! It made me seriousely consider the white dial as an alternative to the MOP for my next TT DJ!


 
awww thanks!!!


----------



## pazt

xactreality said:


> Love your datejust! whats the dial color? TIA!



SIlver! THANKS!


----------



## mai_LV

wristcandy said:


> While thinking about purchasing my first Rolex, I think I reviewed all the threads with Rolex pictures. Thanks to all for posting! It really helped me narrow down my choice to a DJ, SS, oyster bracelet, either white, black, silver, or rhodium dial, and probably a smooth bezel and probably roman numerals. Recently went into an AD just to try to sizes to decide whether 29mm or 31 mm size was best for me. Once I decided instead on a diamond dial then the bezel choice was made for me, and with the dial, bezel, and bracelet chosen all that was left was a color choice. Why wait? This one called to me, and I love it!
> 31mm Datejust, oyster bracelet, 18k WG fluted bezel, silver diamond dial. Hope these pics help someone else to make a decision.


 
Love this watch!!!  This is something I am looking at getting too.  Does it come in the smaller size (26)??  Also, do you mind me asking how much you paid for it?  What kind of discount did they offer you?  I am looking at buying something similiar in two weeks when I am in Hawaii and would love some help!! TIA


----------



## ceya

xactreality said:


> I love your watch! It made me seriousely consider the white dial as an alternative to the MOP for my next TT DJ!


Silver one is more similarity to the mop than white dial, I think


----------



## wristcandy

Mai-LV, yes, it does come in 26mm.  I typed 29mm but meant 26mm.  Tried on both and loved both; I could have been happy with either one.  Also saw a platinium/slate dial with diamond dial side by side with the silver and I thought that in the smaller mm sizes the colors were pretty close.  Now when I compared a 36mm platinum dial, then I could really see the difference in color.  MSRP for this watch is $8800.  The diamond dial and WG fluted bezel make it a sizeable price jump from the smooth bezel (which) I think was around $6000.  If you are looking for more price info, swiss luxury's retail price listings are pretty accurate.  Good luck!


----------



## mai_LV

wristcandy said:
			
		

> Mai-LV, yes, it does come in 26mm.  I typed 29mm but meant 26mm.  Tried on both and loved both; I could have been happy with either one.  Also saw a platinium/slate dial with diamond dial side by side with the silver and I thought that in the smaller mm sizes the colors were pretty close.  Now when I compared a 36mm platinum dial, then I could really see the difference in color.  MSRP for this watch is $8800.  The diamond dial and WG fluted bezel make it a sizeable price jump from the smooth bezel (which) I think was around $6000.  If you are looking for more price info, swiss luxury's retail price listings are pretty accurate.  Good luck!



Thank you so much for the info!!! Every time I look at your pics I am drooling!!!  Lol. I love how it's simple but has some bling to it too


----------



## wristcandy

That's what I loved about it too.  A beautiful, classic watch that I could see myself wearing for a very long time.  Let us know what you decide, and post pics!


----------



## foxhill7

Ellenpink said:


> Here is mine rose gold tt ladydatejust jubilee band fluted bezel black jubilee dial with diamond markers .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I love this! I'm thinking about the black mop face on a midsize with same bracelet....just can't decide between jubilee or oyster bracelet.....

Are you glad you went with the black face? I feel like it makes the diamonds pop more....Do you wear it with everything? That's my plan!


----------



## ceya

foxhill7 said:


> I love this! I'm thinking about the black mop face on a midsize with same bracelet....just can't decide between jubilee or oyster bracelet.....
> 
> Are you glad you went with the black face? I feel like it makes the diamonds pop more....Do you wear it with everything? That's my plan!


jubilee bracelet would be best, imho.
I have 2tone black mop diamond dia in 26mm.  It looks nice especially under lighting.


----------



## chanel-girl

xactreality said:


> The silver dial in this photo looks whitish (I prefer that over the steelish color), is it the light? I know its your mom's but is there any chance you could take another photo of it?



Sorry I didn't see this post sooner...I think there is a silver dial which is really light silver (but tends to look darker in pictures) and is beautiful on the TT which is what my mother's is and there is darker silver dial, I think called rodium.  MOP is super hard to capture, my pics don't do it justice at all...


----------



## I'll take two

foxhill7 said:


> I love this! I'm thinking about the black mop face on a midsize with same bracelet....just can't decide between jubilee or oyster bracelet.....
> 
> Are you glad you went with the black face? I feel like it makes the diamonds pop more....Do you wear it with everything? That's my plan!


I have black and white mop dial watches and like them both equally.
I find that I wear the one with the black face more in the evening and white face for day.
This was not something I planned but the black mop creates an optical illusion and makes the watch seem smaller than it actually is.

I will try and post some pic's tomorrow if I can


----------



## wristcandy

xactreality, saw your message asking for wrist shots of the silver diamond dial. Just getting a chance to post a couple, here they are. As you can see, the dial looks much lighter in natural light than in the earlier pictures. A great choice . . .


----------



## XCCX

31mm YG/SS Datejust with Jubilee bracelet and steel Roman dial:


----------



## licforever

Here is one of my Rolex, Day date everose gold 2010 with oyster link and Arabic numerals.


----------



## licforever

I have trouble loading picture from iPhone to this forum I am not sure how to fix it hope this work.

Yellow gold day date Rolex president link stick dial champaign face and flute bezel.


----------



## luvmy3girls

licforever said:
			
		

> I have trouble loading picture from iPhone to this forum I am not sure how to fix it hope this work.
> 
> Yellow gold day date Rolex president link stick dial champaign face and flute bezel.



My dream watch


----------



## Greentea

licforever said:


> I have trouble loading picture from iPhone to this forum I am not sure how to fix it hope this work.
> 
> Yellow gold day date Rolex president link stick dial champaign face and flute bezel.



Classic and gorgeous!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

licforever said:


> I have trouble loading picture from iPhone to this forum I am not sure how to fix it hope this work.
> 
> Yellow gold day date Rolex president link stick dial champaign face and flute bezel.



Dreamy!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

licforever said:


> Here is one of my Rolex, Day date everose gold 2010 with oyster link and Arabic numerals.



Love this one too!


----------



## XCCX

I know I already commented on your lovely watch but let me tell you that I keep on coming back to your photos to admire the the bueaty of it! I know MOP is really hard to capture but you captured it bueatifully!
I'm excited because I will recieve my 2nd Rolex today which has a white MOP face! 



Blo0ondi said:


> i recently own a date just YG oyster diamond MOP dial watch


----------



## daly15

Here are mine:

Daytona RG
Daytona SS
Deepsea


----------



## Blo0ondi

xactreality said:


> I know I already commented on your lovely watch but let me tell you that I keep on coming back to your photos to admire the the bueaty of it! I know MOP is really hard to capture but you captured it bueatifully!
> I'm excited because I will recieve my 2nd Rolex today which has a white MOP face!


 
ohhhh how sweet of you .. well big congrts on your new Rolex  and please dont forget to share!


----------



## Blo0ondi

daly15 said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Daytona RG
> Daytona SS
> Deepsea
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1608158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1608159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1608160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1608161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1608162


 
loving your RG daytona.. congrats on your collection!


----------



## XCCX

xactreality said:


> 31mm YG/SS Datejust with Jubilee bracelet and steel Roman dial:


 
I exchanged the dial of this watch to a white MOP one


----------



## daly15

Blo0ondi said:
			
		

> loving your RG daytona.. congrats on your collection!



Thank you Blondi. Sorry for the crappy pictures (taken with the iphone and you can even see it reflected in two of the watches). Had a hard time figuring out how to post from my iphone.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## H-Angel

xactreality said:


> I exchanged the dial of this watch to a white MOP one



I love it!  I cannot sleep anymore.  I want a rolex and have been jumping back and forth to which one.  I know I should wait... But your modelling pics is not helping my patience! hahaha


----------



## Gilly

Hi ladies,

Here is my AirKing which thanks to this fabulous forum :tpfrox: I have fallen in love with all over again. 
I can't believe I was crazy enough to consider trading this 2 year old beauty for a 1999 Rolex, even if it was a Daytona! 

Thanks again to everyone who took the time to give me advice which brought me to my senses. Here are some pics to show the honeymoon period is far from over...

As always


----------



## noonoo07

Here are mine. I'm using my Daytona right now.  (sorry pics are blurry, took them with my iPhone)


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

Here's 3 of mine.


----------



## chanel-girl

noonoo07 said:


> Here are mine. I'm using my Daytona right now.  (sorry pics are blurry, took them with my iPhone)



You got great pics actually, I can't seem to get pics as good with my iphone 4....that is a great pic of your TT MOP DJ, it looks like the Lady size? I had the same watch but traded it in for a midsize with identical specs. The diamonds on your Pearlmaster are insanely gorgeous!


----------



## noonoo07

chanel-girl said:


> You got great pics actually, I can't seem to get pics as good with my iphone 4....that is a great pic of your TT MOP DJ, it looks like the Lady size? I had the same watch but traded it in for a midsize with identical specs. The diamonds on your Pearlmaster are insanely gorgeous!



Thank you so much chanel-girl!  Im new to the Rolex threads so it took me some time to figure out the TT MOP DJ!  Lol!  I got it now! Lol! That watch was my first Rolex ever. And the pearlmaster is just an amazing piece, super heavy and beautiful. Thanks for taking a peek!!! P.S.  the DJ MOP is the ladies size


----------



## maryell

I love your watch....you have great taste...I want one just like yours!



wristcandy said:


> While thinking about purchasing my first Rolex, I think I reviewed all the threads with Rolex pictures. Thanks to all for posting! It really helped me narrow down my choice to a DJ, SS, oyster bracelet, either white, black, silver, or rhodium dial, and probably a smooth bezel and probably roman numerals. Recently went into an AD just to try to sizes to decide whether 29mm or 31 mm size was best for me. Once I decided instead on a diamond dial then the bezel choice was made for me, and with the dial, bezel, and bracelet chosen all that was left was a color choice. Why wait? This one called to me, and I love it!
> 31mm Datejust, oyster bracelet, 18k WG fluted bezel, silver diamond dial. Hope these pics help someone else to make a decision.


----------



## chanel-girl

noonoo07 said:


> Thank you so much chanel-girl!  Im new to the Rolex threads so it took me some time to figure out the TT MOP DJ!  Lol!  I got it now! Lol! That watch was my first Rolex ever. And the pearlmaster is just an amazing piece, super heavy and beautiful. Thanks for taking a peek!!! P.S.  the DJ MOP is the ladies size



Hehe I'm glad you figured out what I meant LOL You have an amazing Rolex collection!


----------



## H-Angel

calisnoopy said:


> *Rolex 18K Yellow Gold Mid-Size 31mm Oyster Perpetual DateJust with Fluted Bezel, President Bracelet and White Dial*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598403



This is a dream for me... you are so lucky!  Maybe if I hit the lottery jackpot... for now I will settle for seeing this photo.  Congrats!


----------



## calisnoopy

H-Angel said:


> This is a dream for me... you are so lucky! Maybe if I hit the lottery jackpot... for now I will settle for seeing this photo. Congrats!


 
aww hope you get it some day!!

thanks


----------



## wristcandy

Maryell, thanks!   It is such a great color and goes with everything.  I love it!


----------



## wristcandy

Gilly, great choice to keep the AK.  i think the AK, especially with the white face, is such a classic, clean look.  And a great size for those that want just a little bigger size than the 31 but not quite a 36.


----------



## noonoo07

daly15 said:
			
		

> Here are mine:
> 
> Daytona RG
> Daytona SS
> Deepsea



Awesome collection!  Love your gold Daytona!


----------



## imgg

noonoo07 said:


> Here are mine. I'm using my Daytona right now.  (sorry pics are blurry, took them with my iPhone)



Love your pearlmaster, isn't the bracelet/band just great? That's the main reason I bought mine, love the face too, but adore how the band fits.


----------



## noonoo07

imgg said:
			
		

> Love your pearlmaster, isn't the bracelet/band just great? That's the main reason I bought mine, love the face too, but adore how the band fits.



Thanks!  Its a beautiful piece . The black MOP is amazing


----------



## imgg

noonoo07 said:


> Thanks!  Its a beautiful piece . The black MOP is amazing



I thought that might be black MOP, it was hard to tell by your photo.  Black MOP is so pretty.  I had a hard time deciding between that and the white MOP, which is what I ended up with.  Enjoy your collection.  It's amazing!!


----------



## jellyv

Lone_Wolfe said:


> Here's 3 of mine.



Woot! All distinctive and collectible choices there.


----------



## honeypye1

To the ladies with the larger models, are they heavy on your wrist?

I currently wear a Midsize Cartier Tank Francais and i am dying to get a 40mm Yachtmaster but i'm a bit concerned about the weight of it.  I really want something with more of a casual look.  

I that i will eventually get used to the weight and size, i'm hoping i'll have more luck with Rolex than i've had with Cartier as it seems like i'm always taking it in to have it looked at.  My dad has had Rolex's for years and has never had to service them as far as i know.

Thanks


----------



## noonoo07

honeypye1 said:
			
		

> To the ladies with the larger models, are they heavy on your wrist?
> 
> I currently wear a Midsize Cartier Tank Francais and i am dying to get a 40mm Yachtmaster but i'm a bit concerned about the weight of it.  I really want something with more of a casual look.
> 
> I that i will eventually get used to the weight and size, i'm hoping i'll have more luck with Rolex than i've had with Cartier as it seems like i'm always taking it in to have it looked at.  My dad has had Rolex's for years and has never had to service them as far as i know.
> 
> Thanks



Hi there!  As an owner of a men's Rolex, it is heavy and it takes a day or two to get used to the size.  But I LOVE IT. Sport your Dad's watch for a few days to get the feel of it. Let us know how it goes and what you decide!!


----------



## licforever

honeypye1 said:
			
		

> To the ladies with the larger models, are they heavy on your wrist?
> 
> I currently wear a Midsize Cartier Tank Francais and i am dying to get a 40mm Yachtmaster but i'm a bit concerned about the weight of it.  I really want something with more of a casual look.
> 
> I that i will eventually get used to the weight and size, i'm hoping i'll have more luck with Rolex than i've had with Cartier as it seems like i'm always taking it in to have it looked at.  My dad has had Rolex's for years and has never had to service them as far as i know.
> 
> Thanks



I have president Rolex they are heavy but it's comfortable on the wrist, you surely will notice it when wear, the watch give the relax look or you could dress up with it. Useful watch and quality is high very well build. Never have issue with non of my Rolex. Good luck


----------



## ETenebris

honeypye1 said:


> To the ladies with the larger models, are they heavy on your wrist?
> 
> I currently wear a Midsize Cartier Tank Francais and i am dying to get a 40mm Yachtmaster but i'm a bit concerned about the weight of it.  I really want something with more of a casual look.
> 
> I that i will eventually get used to the weight and size, i'm hoping i'll have more luck with Rolex than i've had with Cartier as it seems like i'm always taking it in to have it looked at.  My dad has had Rolex's for years and has never had to service them as far as i know.
> 
> Thanks



I have the Rolex Yachtmaster midsize and it does not seem heavy to me.


----------



## purseinsanity

honeypye1 said:


> To the ladies with the larger models, are they heavy on your wrist?
> 
> I currently wear a Midsize Cartier Tank Francais and i am dying to get a 40mm Yachtmaster but i'm a bit concerned about the weight of it.  I really want something with more of a casual look.
> 
> I that i will eventually get used to the weight and size, i'm hoping i'll have more luck with Rolex than i've had with Cartier as it seems like i'm always taking it in to have it looked at.  My dad has had Rolex's for years and has never had to service them as far as i know.
> 
> Thanks



I also have a Midsize Tank.  It feels weightless compared to my Rolexes!  My RG Day-Date felt very heavy at first, but my Daytona beats even that.  Definitely a noticeable difference.  Felt like I had weights strapped onto my wrist at first!    You get used to it though.


----------



## honeypye1

Thanks for the reply's everyone, i hope to try some models on this weekend.


----------



## duckiee

hi all!! i'm an absolutely newbie to rolex but have been reading up... im even going through the entire thread to check out pictures! 

my ideal would be the stainless steel midsized (or 36mm) datejust with black dial and diamond markers, fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet but thought for my first rolex, i'll get a SS white dial with roman markers, something simple and cheaper?  i'm not sure on the price difference even...i'm open to the bracelet and bezel but thought since i'll want a fluted bezel in the future, i should get the domed for the white roman dial? and since a jubilee bracelet for the future, an oyster bracelet for the white roman?

ive combed through the thread and i dont think anyone has that exact combi??? ive seen black roman dial, or the exact combi but with jubilee bracelet, etc. can anyone post their *white roman dial, domed bezel and oyster bracelet*? is this combi possible?? what are your thoughts?


----------



## H-Angel

duckiee said:


> hi all!! i'm an absolutely newbie to rolex but have been reading up... im even going through the entire thread to check out pictures!
> 
> my ideal would be the stainless steel midsized (or 36mm) datejust with black dial and diamond markers, fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet but thought for my first rolex, i'll get a SS white dial with roman markers, something simple and cheaper?  i'm not sure on the price difference even...i'm open to the bracelet and bezel but thought since i'll want a fluted bezel in the future, i should get the domed for the white roman dial? and since a jubilee bracelet for the future, an oyster bracelet for the white roman?
> 
> ive combed through the thread and i dont think anyone has that exact combi??? ive seen black roman dial, or the exact combi but with jubilee bracelet, etc. can anyone post their *white roman dial, domed bezel and oyster bracelet*? is this combi possible?? what are your thoughts?



hi... I saw you have seen my thread.  if you go to swissluxury.com you will see MOST  models and retail.  And then if you are like me, your head will spin as there are LOTS to choose from and its SOOOO hard to zone in to the 1. So the hunt is still on for me and this may take me a while hehehe


----------



## Machick333

hamulcahy said:


> Want the date just 31mm with mother of pearl dial, roman numerals with the diamond VI and jubilee band. The only problem is, I want the fluted bezel, not the bezel with diamonds. Is this possible?


 
hi, not sure if your got your answer, but i just bought the same watch but mine is smoth bezxel. i saw the fluted bezel there! so you can def. get it!


----------



## rosegoldgirl

agigi said:


> ^
> gorgeous watch stila!
> 
> 
> here's my bronze MOP rose gold oyster perpetual, diamond markers.


Love your watch. I'm in the market for a rolex for the first time and am torn between one exactly like yours but with a pink face (and either fluted or smooth bezel) or same watch but with pink stick face and smooth bezel.  SO hard to decide.  Why did you pick fluted bezel over smooth? Diamond face over sticks?


----------



## rosegoldgirl

Ellenpink said:


> Here is mine rose gold tt ladydatejust jubilee band fluted bezel black jubilee dial with diamond markers .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Very pretty. I like the black face but I'm so fair it looks too stark on my wrist. I'm considering going with a pink face. Did you ever second guess whether to get a smooth or fluted bezel? Why did you go with the fluted?


----------



## ruby1234

I just got mine, two within a month. My husband bought a 31mm datejust RG/SS with 24 diamonds Bezel and pink champagne diamond dial for my anniversary present. I love it but wanted to try out bigger sizes so I bought an Air King myself with diamond bezel. The AK is clean and simple and 34 mm is not too overbearing on my small 5.5" wrist. Here are the pictures.


----------



## duckiee

H-Angel said:


> hi... I saw you have seen my thread. if you go to swissluxury.com you will see MOST models and retail. And then if you are like me, your head will spin as there are LOTS to choose from and its SOOOO hard to zone in to the 1. So the hunt is still on for me and this may take me a while hehehe


i actually came here after your thread  yes there are sooo many different combis... i cant narrow it down!


----------



## jellyv

ruby1234 said:


> I just got mine, two within a month. My husband bought a 31mm datejust RG/SS with 24 diamonds Bezel and pink champagne diamond dial for my anniversary present. I love it but wanted to try out bigger sizes so I bought an Air King myself with diamond bezel. The AK is clean and simple and 34 mm is not too overbearing on my small 5.5" wrist. Here are the pictures.



On the DJ, I can't quite see the dial well enough to understand what you mean by a "pink champagne" dial. Rolex offers a pink dial and a champagne dial, but not a blend, as far as I know.  It is a Jubilee dial, but the color is not clear to me.

On the Air King, it appears to have a Jubilee bracelet, but the AK is sold only with the Oyster. Is the bracelet aftermarket, or did you buy a Rolex Jubilee bracelet separately?  Also, it looks like the bezel is aftermarket--is it?


----------



## ruby1234

jellyv said:


> On the DJ, I can't quite see the dial well enough to understand what you mean by a "pink champagne" dial. Rolex offers a pink dial and a champagne dial, but not a blend, as far as I know. It is a Jubilee dial, but the color is not clear to me.
> 
> On the Air King, it appears to have a Jubilee bracelet, but the AK is sold only with the Oyster. Is the bracelet aftermarket, or did you buy a Rolex Jubilee bracelet separately? Also, it looks like the bezel is aftermarket--is it?


 
The dial is called "pink champagne" jublilee diamond dial according to my AD. It is pinkish champagne. At first, I wanted the Chocolate Dial with the diamond encrusted IV but I fell in love with this right away. This is the first 31mm DJ that I saw with this dial. My cousin also loves this dial so she special ordered one exactly like mine from the same AD. Normally I see the jubilee diamond dial in silver, white or gold but this one is pink. The Rolex website shows the pink champagne jubilee diamond dial on the 36 mm but not on the 31mm but it is available. 

The current AK model is sold with the Oyster bracelet only but for older models, they came with either Jubilee or Oyster. Mine is an vintage AK model 5500 with the original Jubilee bracelet and dial. The diamond bezel is aftermarket 18k channel set. I got the watch from a reputable online jeweler. I really like the 36 mm SS DJ diamond bezel, floral dial with the Jubilee bracelet. However, when I tried it on, it looks very big on my wrist. My husband has a current model AK and it looks quite decent when I tried it on. I didn't want to deprive my husband of his daily wear and plus I really want a diamond bezel so I got my own. The watch came in mint condition with no sign of wear at all.


----------



## ruby1234

jellyv said:


> On the DJ, I can't quite see the dial well enough to understand what you mean by a "pink champagne" dial. Rolex offers a pink dial and a champagne dial, but not a blend, as far as I know. It is a Jubilee dial, but the color is not clear to me.


 
Pink Champagne Jubilee diamond dial shown in swissluxury.com on the 36 mm DJ TT. Mine is 31 mm DJ TT with the 24 diamond bezel and a similar dial. This option doesn't seem to be availabe in swissluxury but you can always order it via AD.


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

jellyv said:


> Woot! All distinctive and collectible choices there.


 
Thank you. I have a couple more, but those are my usual wear rotation.


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

honeypye1 said:


> To the ladies with the larger models, are they heavy on your wrist?
> 
> I currently wear a Midsize Cartier Tank Francais and i am dying to get a 40mm Yachtmaster but i'm a bit concerned about the weight of it. I really want something with more of a casual look.
> 
> I that i will eventually get used to the weight and size, i'm hoping i'll have more luck with Rolex than i've had with Cartier as it seems like i'm always taking it in to have it looked at. My dad has had Rolex's for years and has never had to service them as far as i know.
> 
> Thanks


 
You'll feel the weight at first, then your wrist will feel naked without it. I wear mine loose and the weight of even my 40mm's doesn't bother me in the least. I say go for it, then come back here and post pics! 




I came here to talk purses, but just can't seem to leave this thread. I'm a bit of a Rolex junkie and there's some SERIOUSLY beautiful watches in here.      

Here's another of mine.


----------



## ETenebris

ruby1234 said:


> Pink Champagne Jubilee diamond dial shown in swissluxury.com on the 36 mm DJ TT. Mine is 31 mm DJ TT with the 24 diamond bezel and a similar dial. This option doesn't seem to be availabe in swissluxury but you can always order it via AD.



I think I die (of joy) a little bit each time I see the rose gold!


----------



## dzi

my one and only Rolex ... which i love it alot on my small wrist, esp the weight


----------



## noonoo07

dzi said:
			
		

> my one and only Rolex ... which i love it alot on my small wrist, esp the weight



Gorgeous.


----------



## Machick333

bb10lue said:


> TT (SS/RG) Datejust in 36mm.



Hey !!! love your rolex... I notice that you have both the ROlex and BB..... just wondering if you love one more than the other  thanks!


----------



## Machick333

xactreality said:


> I exchanged the dial of this watch to a white MOP one



hi lady!!!! came back to stare at your watch again mine finally came in.... got the pink face for now ( which deosnt look too pick... looks like RG !!!) will maybe switch in a year or so to a super blingy face 

here the link to my new watch  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/my-new-rolex-lots-of-pics-741309.html


----------



## ferman

explorer 1


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

ferman said:


> explorer 1


 
Pics, please?


----------



## noonoo07

Lone_Wolfe said:
			
		

> Pics, please?



I second that!!!


----------



## dotcomgirl

purplepinky said:
			
		

> I just purchased my first ever Rolex and I'm so excited!! It's a rose gold and ss 36mm. Thanks for letting me share



Just perfect.  Love it!  Looks great with everything!  WISHLIST!!!!!

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## minz

oak85 said:


> I love your Rolex, the combination is gorgeous! Do you have more photos? Im looking for a watch for my girl...Thanks



I'll try to take more pics and send them to you in the next few days.


----------



## Mummyjacq

honeypye1 said:
			
		

> To the ladies with the larger models, are they heavy on your wrist?
> 
> I currently wear a Midsize Cartier Tank Francais and i am dying to get a 40mm Yachtmaster but i'm a bit concerned about the weight of it.  I really want something with more of a casual look.
> 
> I that i will eventually get used to the weight and size, i'm hoping i'll have more luck with Rolex than i've had with Cartier as it seems like i'm always taking it in to have it looked at.  My dad has had Rolex's for years and has never had to service them as far as i know.
> 
> Thanks



I have a GMT Master II and hardly wear it because I find the 40mm too big now and yes it's heavy.


----------



## noonoo07

Mummyjacq said:
			
		

> I have a GMT Master II and hardly wear it because I find the 40mm too big now and yes it's heavy.



Awesome!!!!  Please post a snapshot!!!!


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

Mummyjacq said:


> I have a GMT Master II and hardly wear it because I find the 40mm too big now and yes it's heavy.


 
Does it need a new, loving home where it'll feel appreciated, be fed regular sunshine, get plenty of exercise, and be truly wanted?


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

noonoo07 said:


> Awesome!!!! Please post a snapshot!!!!


 
Something to hold you until she posts hers...........


----------



## ETenebris

Lone_Wolfe said:


> Something to hold you until she posts hers...........



The "root beer" bezel!  I think that's the first one of the combo we have seen here!


----------



## Mummyjacq

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> Awesome!!!!  Please post a snapshot!!!!



Here you are. It's the one with the ceramic bezel. 




I find that it's just too big and now the SA tells me the same thing after selling it to me cos he wants me to buy another one from him!


----------



## Mummyjacq

Lone_Wolfe said:
			
		

> Does it need a new, loving home where it'll feel appreciated, be fed regular sunshine, get plenty of exercise, and be truly wanted?



My DH will kill me cos he's eyeing it too!


----------



## noonoo07

Mummyjacq said:
			
		

> Here you are. It's the one with the ceramic bezel.
> 
> I find that it's just too big and now the SA tells me the same thing after selling it to me cos he wants me to buy another one from him!



Wow this piece is amazing!!  Congratulations!


----------



## sublover

Mummyjacq said:


> Here you are. It's the one with the ceramic bezel.
> 
> View attachment 1675818
> 
> 
> I find that it's just too big and now the SA tells me the same thing after selling it to me cos he wants me to buy another one from him!


 

Do not think it is too big at all. I love these big watches, makes a great statement.

Looks beautiful on your wrist


----------



## peppers90

Sorry if this has been asked before, I tried a search.   Are there any other reputable online dealers of Rolex besides Jomashop and Swissluxury?   TIA


----------



## chanel-girl

^^^ If you go to The Rolex Forums there is a sale section and there are some amazing sellers who have been around a long time and have tons and tons of recommendations from other members who have purchased from them.


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

chanel-girl said:


> ^^^ If you go to The Rolex Forums there is a sale section and there are some amazing sellers who have been around a long time and have tons and tons of recommendations from other members who have purchased from them.


 
 ^^^ This. I've added 2 Rolexes to my collection that way and saved a chunk of cash on both.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

peppers90 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, I tried a search.   Are there any other reputable online dealers of Rolex besides Jomashop and Swissluxury?   TIA



I'm not sure if you're considering previously owned, but here are a few resellers:

http://hermitagejewelers.com/default.aspx
http://www.melrosejewelers.com/

I've never purchased from either of these Web sites. I bought my Oyster Perpetual Datejust with diamond dial and bezel from another reseller and got an amazing deal.

ETA: Betteridge has a few previously owned watches and Portero often has a good selection too.


----------



## jellyv

^ Please be very careful in recommending Melrose Jewelers. There are many online reports of this company selling frankenwatches and aftermarket parts. Please, anyone shopping, do your diligence concerning this seller.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

jellyv said:


> ^ Please be very careful in recommending Melrose Jewelers. There are many online reports of this company selling frankenwatches and aftermarket parts. Please, anyone shopping, do your diligence concerning this seller.



I did not know this. Thank you so much for the warning.


----------



## jellyv

No foul.  Especially for the new Rolex buyer,  sites like that can be hard to understand when they say "custom" when they mean "not Rolex," or don't make it clear that the bracelet style is older and not current.


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

jellyv said:


> No foul.  Especially for the new Rolex buyer, sites like that can be hard to understand when they say "custom" when they mean "not Rolex," or don't make it clear that the bracelet style is older and not current.


 
There's several of those sites that sell frankenwatches and other junk like that. Capetown Diamonds is another. You just have to be really careful. And don't even think of buying one from ebay unless you get it checked before and after the sale. The experts over on TRF can help you with that.


----------



## peppers90

Thanks ladies!  I have just joined the Rolex Forum and doing my research!  It is almost as much fun as buying, looking at all the great watches.  Hopefully, I will have some pics to add soon......


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lone_Wolfe said:


> There's several of those sites that sell frankenwatches and other junk like that. Capetown Diamonds is another. You just have to be really careful. And don't even think of buying one from ebay unless you get it checked before and after the sale. The experts over on TRF can help you with that.



Wow, I had no idea. Thanks for the info.

My apologies for mentioning Melrose as a reseller. I don't know if Hermitage does the same thing -- they were recommended to me by an acquaintance who seemed to have a positive experience with them, but I don't know anything about them. I am definitely a newbie when it comes to Rolex. Thankfully, I bought my watch from a very reputable reseller. When I received it, I took it to an authorized Rolex dealer who confirmed it was authentic and that nothing was added after market.


----------



## labelwhore04

What is the average price for a gold rolex?


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

HermesNewbie said:


> Wow, I had no idea. Thanks for the info.
> 
> My apologies for mentioning Melrose as a reseller. I don't know if Hermitage does the same thing -- they were recommended to me by an acquaintance who seemed to have a positive experience with them, but I don't know anything about them. I am definitely a newbie when it comes to Rolex. Thankfully, I bought my watch from a very reputable reseller. When I received it, I took it to an authorized Rolex dealer who confirmed it was authentic and that nothing was added after market.


 
No need to apologise at all, in fact I'm glad you did mention them. It let us get some much needed warnings about the pitfalls of buying inline out there for everyone to see. Hopefully we can save people that readt this a lot of money and heartache.

You did the smart thing there, got yours checked after you bought it. I highly recommend that anyone who buys from someone other than an AD do exactly that.


----------



## TaliaG

I loved reading through this thread as I decided on my first Rolex! I chose a 31mm stainless steel/white gold datejust with fluted bezel, oyster bracelet, pale pink face, and Roman numerals. I can't wait to get it! I will definitely post pics when I do....I'm in love with this watch.


----------



## veroliz

Good decision! you will not regret it...


----------



## purseinsanity

peppers90 said:


> Thanks ladies!  I have just joined the Rolex Forum and doing my research!  It is almost as much fun as buying, looking at all the great watches.  Hopefully, I will have some pics to add soon......



Hi *peppers*!  Great to see you here.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

My week new Rolex =) datejust 31mm with rose gold and 24 diamond bezel, chocolate edition.


----------



## noonoo07

Thats gorgeous, congratulations!!


----------



## jackietoh

congrats! very nice!!!


----------



## TaliaG

What a beautiful watch, Sweetyqbk. The rose gold and chocolate dial look amazing together - and the diamond VI is to die for! Now I can't wait for my own watch to arrive!


----------



## spectrum




----------



## TaliaG

Nice watch, spectrum! I've become totally obsessed with Rolexes....


----------



## Machick333

I don't think I ever posted my pics here... I did a reveal but thought I'd post some pics here too  

My 31 mm date just ss/rg pink face  

Thanks for letting me share ....

I would loveeeeeee a all RG one one day! Lol


----------



## Machick333

Congrats!


----------



## Machick333

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> My week new Rolex =) datejust 31mm with rose gold and 24 diamond bezel, chocolate edition.



Beautiful !!!! Love the choc dial!!! And diamonds of course


----------



## TaliaG

Machick333 - gorgeous watch! I would love a RG Rolex one day. My soon-to-be watch also has the pink face and Roman numerals and I love the look. Congrats!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Machick333 said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever posted my pics here... I did a reveal but thought I'd post some pics here too
> 
> My 31 mm date just ss/rg pink face
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ....
> 
> I would loveeeeeee a all RG one one day! Lol



It looks sooo great. Huge congrats. I'm do nervous I want to wear a bracelet and the watch on the same hand but I don't want to scratch the watch &#128563;. I already scuffed the bottom of it yesterday lol I'm such a clutz when it comes to wearin stuff. I always bang my hands around on random stationary items like tables for instance lol


----------



## chanel-girl

peppers90 said:


> Thanks ladies!  I have just joined the Rolex Forum and doing my research!  It is almost as much fun as buying, looking at all the great watches.  Hopefully, I will have some pics to add soon......



DavidSW is one of the most recommended sellers on the Rolex Forums and he has loads of recommendations from all the watch enthusiasts on there. 

I think I have posted before about Melrose Jewelers in this thread but definitely stay far away from them. The watches are from the 70's & 80's and they add aftermarket parts (not original Rolex & not authentic Rolex) such as diamonds, dials, etc. and almost certainly aftermarket parts on the inside also so essentially you are not getting a 100% genuine Rolex and there prices reflect. I think a lot of Rolex newbies fall into that trap because there prices are so low.


----------



## peppers90

chanel-girl said:


> DavidSW is one of the most recommended sellers on the Rolex Forums and he has loads of recommendations from all the watch enthusiasts on there.
> 
> I think I have posted before about Melrose Jewelers in this thread but definitely stay far away from them. The watches are from the 70's & 80's and they add aftermarket parts (not original Rolex & not authentic Rolex) such as diamonds, dials, etc. and almost certainly aftermarket parts on the inside also so essentially you are not getting a 100% genuine Rolex and there prices reflect. I think a lot of Rolex newbies fall into that trap because there prices are so low.



Thank you~ yes, I have heard good things about DavidSW and a few others.   It is an interesting forum.  Their Smilies are so funny-definitely male dominated!!!


----------



## popikna

Who is davidsw? Thank you


----------



## XCCX

Machick333 said:


> I don't think I ever posted my pics here... I did a reveal but thought I'd post some pics here too
> 
> My 31 mm date just ss/rg pink face
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ....
> 
> I would loveeeeeee a all RG one one day! Lol


 
I know I told you this before but I love your watch! I'm so glad I went with Romans on my 2nd, so pretty! I'm a Balenciaga lover too!


----------



## krisalyn

a member/seller on rolexforum.com. he is known to have authentic new pieces as well as used ones.



popikna said:


> Who is davidsw? Thank you


----------



## Machick333

xactreality said:


> I know I told you this before but I love your watch! I'm so glad I went with Romans on my 2nd, so pretty! I'm a Balenciaga lover too!



thanks!!!! What do you have on the other (the non roman one?) 

i love balienciaga


----------



## slang27

A platinum yachtmaster; love it to bits- use it everyday and it's so under the radar yet feels like a million bucks on my wrist. Great if you are looking for something sporty!


----------



## bagsforme

slang27 said:


> View attachment 1710421
> 
> 
> A platinum yachtmaster; love it to bits- use it everyday and it's so under the radar yet feels like a million bucks on my wrist. Great if you are looking for something sporty!



Love the yacht master.  Been considering a two tone.  Just hesitant because the bezel looks large on me.   I've been wanting something different than the datejust's I already have.

Is that the midsize?


----------



## ETenebris

slang27 said:


> View attachment 1710421
> 
> 
> A platinum yachtmaster; love it to bits- use it everyday and it's so under the radar yet feels like a million bucks on my wrist. Great if you are looking for something sporty!



I have this one, too!  You are right about it being under the radar, which I love.  And it is the only "sport" watch that Rolex makes for women.  The midsize DJ was a bit too small for my taste, and the 36mm looks too much like a man's watch on my wrist, so the YM midsize is perfect.  And I use the bezel a lot for remembering times (parking meters, long cooking projects, etc.).  I had gone in to the jeweler to look at a DJ or Date, but the YM was the one that "smiled" at me in the end!


----------



## foxyqt

Hi everyone! I'm planning on getting a men's Rolex as a gift and would like to ask for your advice:

Which bracelet do you think is better for men, Jubilee or Oyster?

I've narrowed down my choices to a SS Datejust with smooth bezel and Rhodium Roman dial.. Do you guys think the steel + rhodium combination is too plain?

I'd love to get your input/suggestions  Thanks!


----------



## TaliaG

I think it depends on the man - his age, preferences, etc. Personally, I vastly prefer the oyster bracelet for men. It's less fussy, and on a man I prefer a plainer watch anyway.


----------



## XCCX

Machick333 said:


> thanks!!!! What do you have on the other (the non roman one?)
> 
> i love balienciaga


 
The other one has the champagne face with stick markers..

Here is a photo of the two..


----------



## Machick333

xactreality said:


> The other one has the champagne face with stick markers..
> 
> Here is a photo of the two..



holy diamonds Batman! love both are stunning, just different looks lucky you! next on my list is Cartier BB


----------



## XCCX

Machick333 said:


> holy diamonds Batman! love both are stunning, just different looks lucky you! next on my list is Cartier BB


 
I love Cartier's BB! I was planing to get that but couldn't resist another Rolex! (I know deep inside that I will get the stainless steel one day in the future though )


----------



## peppers90

Here is my most recent purchase (several weeks ago)~ 31 mm DJ white roman with diamond bezel.  Hoping to add a Men's DJ or Daytona next.   

Sorry for the large pics>












 I also have my ol' 26mm Lady DJ with blue dial.  This is my daily workhorse and work watch.....she's 10 years old and good as new!!


----------



## peppers90

double pics post sorry


----------



## peppers90

purseinsanity said:


> Hi *peppers*!  Great to see you here.




You too, *Purse*.  You have a beautiful Pearlmaster!


----------



## krisalyn

mine =)


----------



## purseinsanity

peppers90 said:


> You too, *Purse*.  You have a beautiful Pearlmaster!



Thank you!    Have you decided which one you're getting?


----------



## noonoo07

krisalyn said:
			
		

> mine =)



Soooo pretty!!!


----------



## peppers90

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you!    Have you decided which one you're getting?



See the previous page


----------



## purseinsanity

peppers90 said:


> See the previous page



It's gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## LaBoisson

krisalyn said:


> mine =)



Gorgeous ring too, btw!  Is your watch heavy?


----------



## krisalyn

noonoo07 said:


> Soooo pretty!!!


Thank you! Thank you!



LaBoisson said:


> Gorgeous ring too, btw!  Is your watch heavy?


Thanks! Not at all...i wore a mid-size for a few years and only recently wore this 36mm one..i do not find it heavy at all. It might feel heavy when you first hold it by hand, but once it's on your wrist, you probably won't really notice it.


----------



## Mummyjacq

krisalyn said:
			
		

> mine =)



Mine looks similar!


----------



## krisalyn

Mummyjacq said:


> Mine looks similar!



LOVE!!!!!!!! I initially wanted yours...but after trying on a 36mm, i decided i like that size better...if yours came in 36mm, i'd have picked that over the one i currently have.


----------



## Bubbles86

Hello new to tpf ! Thought about time I post some of my rolexes! 
Have loved browsing everyones beautiful watches well done 
I own abit so will start paying pics of every single one ! Thank you


----------



## Bubbles86

Bubbles86 said:
			
		

> Hello new to tpf ! Thought about time I post some of my rolexes!
> Have loved browsing everyones beautiful watches well done
> I own abit so will start paying pics of every single one ! Thank you








Newest watch i got: Rose gold daytona


----------



## Bubbles86

I meant posting not paying lol!


----------



## Mummyjacq

krisalyn said:
			
		

> LOVE!!!!!!!! I initially wanted yours...but after trying on a 36mm, i decided i like that size better...if yours came in 36mm, i'd have picked that over the one i currently have.



I thought I saw a bigger size at my local AD but not sure how many mm. I have another 40mm watch so decided to get this one for a change. It's still my current favourite one  I like yours too!


----------



## Mummyjacq

Bubbles86 said:
			
		

> Newest watch i got: Rose gold daytona



That's beautiful, anything RG is!! I perved your other posts and you have a beautiful collection of blings...lucky you!


----------



## I'll take two

peppers90 said:


> Here is my most recent purchase (several weeks ago)~ 31 mm DJ white roman with diamond bezel.  Hoping to add a Men's DJ or Daytona next.
> 
> Sorry for the large pics>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have my ol' 26mm Lady DJ with blue dial.  This is my daily workhorse and work watch.....she's 10 years old and good as new!!


Gorgeous peppers,the date just is my favourite watch.
I am just in the process of buying one for my eldest daughters graduation .
I am torn between the white MOP face and the flowery face that my daughter once pointed out.



krisalyn said:


> mine =)


Lovely !!



slang27 said:


> View attachment 1710421
> 
> 
> A platinum yachtmaster; love it to bits- use it everyday and it's so under the radar yet feels like a million bucks on my wrist. Great if you are looking for something sporty!


Cool



Mummyjacq said:


> Mine looks similar!


Lovely. Is this the 36mm model ?



Bubbles86 said:


> View attachment 1715872
> 
> 
> Newest watch i got: Rose gold daytona


Congrats


----------



## peppers90

I'll take two said:


> Gorgeous peppers,the date just is my favourite watch.
> I am just in the process of buying one for my eldest daughters graduation .
> I am torn between the white MOP face and the flowery face that my daughter once pointed out.



Good to see you!-  I personally like the mop.  Timeless and beautiful.  You know
us VCA gals love some MOP . And I think it would be easier to read.


----------



## peppers90

Bubbles86 said:


> View attachment 1715872
> 
> 
> Newest watch i got: Rose gold daytona



Beautiful-  Daytona is next on my list!


----------



## I'll take two

Hi Peppers I agree about the Mop which is my personal choice as well.
It was my daughter that was leaning towards the flower face .
I do love that as well but worry that she might tire of it when she is a little older which is why I am thinking I should insist she has the MOP.
.




peppers90 said:


> Good to see you!-  I personally like the mop.  Timeless and beautiful.  You know
> us VCA gals love some MOP . And I think it would be easier to read.


----------



## Bubbles86

My baby.. Diamond encrusted Rolex Daytona 

P.s I will post photo with my username next to it for authenticity reasons !


----------



## Bubbles86

peppers90 said:
			
		

> Beautiful-  Daytona is next on my list!



You really cannot go wrong with a Daytona and the men's size looks great on females as long as its nicely fitted . I will post pics of all my daytonas and other rolex's in the next few days !


----------



## peppers90

I'll take two said:


> Hi Peppers I agree about the Mop which is my personal choice as well.
> It was my daughter that was leaning towards the flower face .
> I do love that as well but worry that she might tire of it when she is a little older which is why I am thinking I should insist she has the MOP.
> .



I agree!  But you know how daughters can be-once they decide something very hard to change their minds!  Enjoy- I'm sure she will love it either way.  What size are you thinking?


----------



## Bubbles86

Daytona white gold diamond face


----------



## Bubbles86

Daytona yellow gold black face diamond dial

This was my favourite before I purchased my rose gold. As much as I love this watch nothing compare to rose gold!


----------



## Bubbles86

My wrong , let me correct myself, in the terms of fellow purse forum members , before the DH purchased my RG. 

Lol, there's still a few abbreviations I am unaware of that hopefully I will learn in time!


----------



## Bubbles86

Mummyjacq said:
			
		

> That's beautiful, anything RG is!! I perved your other posts and you have a beautiful collection of blings...lucky you!



Thank you so much
My DH believes jewellery is the best investment in life so I have been collecting in the past few years! 
Thank you


----------



## Bubbles86

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Congrats



Thank you


----------



## I'll take two

I am thinking of the 36mm as I have noticed there is a trend for bigger watches at the moment. I myself have a 26mm and a couple of the 31mm and sometimes even I fancy a 36 for everyday.
I tried one on yesterday and was surprised that it still seemed very elegant.
My daughter will be surprised and thrilled as I only asked her what she liked as a hypothetical question .
We are very proud of all her hard work and wanted it to be a memorable gift.



peppers90 said:


> I agree!  But you know how daughters can be-once they decide something very hard to change their minds!  Enjoy- I'm sure she will love it either way.  What size are you thinking?


----------



## purseinsanity

Bubbles86 said:


> View attachment 1715949
> 
> 
> My baby.. Diamond encrusted Rolex Daytona
> 
> P.s I will post photo with my username next to it for authenticity reasons !



Wow!  And I thought *I* loved Daytonas!    Your collection is amazing!  How do you ever pick which one's your favorite?!!?  They're all beautiful in their own right.  Congrats again!


----------



## Bubbles86

purseinsanity said:
			
		

> Wow!  And I thought I loved Daytonas!    Your collection is amazing!  How do you ever pick which one's your favorite?!!?  They're all beautiful in their own right.  Congrats again!



Thank you! I leave my diamond watches for special occasions. I wish i Could wear it everyday but the watch gets Too much attention and I feel silly anyway wearing it around to the shops or whatever , So unless it's a very special my baby's don't come out ! I have quite a few ill start
Posting them Today but yes your right its so hard picking which one to Wear when you have so many, there's a few  I've completely forgotten about and everytime DH has to remind me " I haven't seen you wear the oyster perpetual in a long time or I havent seen u wear this one in a long time.." I think they're all a Great investments regardless.
At the moment I love My Rose gold, I wear
It everyday, just beautiful yet casual. 
You have an amazing collection of everything! I love your Style  
It was just recently I decided to start posting. Why not..!


----------



## Bubbles86

Sneak peak


----------



## Mummyjacq

Bubbles86 said:
			
		

> Sneak peak



Such a tease!!!! Amazing


----------



## Mummyjacq

I'll take two - mine's the 31mm. I hope to pass my watches to my daughters one day (in 20 years!).


----------



## alliemia

i have an oyster perpetual date just with a blue face.


----------



## spectrum

Bling! Bling! Bling!


----------



## spectrum

Bubbles86 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I leave my diamond watches for special occasions. I wish i Could wear it everyday but the watch gets Too much attention and I feel silly anyway wearing it around to the shops or whatever , So unless it's a very special my baby's don't come out ! I have quite a few ill start
> Posting them Today but yes your right its so hard picking which one to Wear when you have so many, there's a few  I've completely forgotten about and everytime DH has to remind me " I haven't seen you wear the oyster perpetual in a long time or I havent seen u wear this one in a long time.." I think they're all a Great investments regardless.
> At the moment I love My Rose gold, I wear
> It everyday, just beautiful yet casual.
> You have an amazing collection of everything! I love your Style
> It was just recently I decided to start posting. Why not..!



Amazing collection!


----------



## wantitneedit

Bubbles86 - gorgeous collection.  i see you have mostly automatics, do you own a watch winder?


----------



## Bubbles86

wantitneedit said:
			
		

> Bubbles86 - gorgeous collection.  i see you have mostly automatics, do you own a watch winder?



Hi wantitneedit thank you 
Yes I own a watch winder but it only fits 4 , I hardly use it, I always leave them in the watch case I find it more convenient.  DH always tells me it's not good and they should always be in the watch winder but because it only fits four I find it a nuisance. I usually just rotate the wear of the watches so that the mechanism doesn't cease up


----------



## kpai

Bubbles86 said:


> Sneak peak


Bubbles86 - Wow, amazing collection of Rolexes!  They are beautiful!


----------



## Bubbles86

Stainless steel yatchmaster with platinum bezel




Solid gold yatchmaster


----------



## Bubbles86

kpai said:
			
		

> Bubbles86 - Wow, amazing collection of Rolexes!  They are beautiful!



Thanks Kpai! 
Watches are my weakness..


----------



## Bubbles86

Before I continue i just wanted to say I was abit reluctant to expose and post my watches and personal belongings to the world as i wasnt sure of the reaction i would get from everyone , but after going through every page I have realised the response fellow posters have received and the appreciation of everyone with their own personal collection , I am very thankful and lucky to own these pieces so thank you for allowing me to share my own collection..
They're truly beautiful watches and it's nice to share it with people that appreciate them as much as I do!!  
Thank you to everyone for your responses. 

Anyway stay tuned!!


----------



## Minda

Bubbles86 - Love each and every piece you have, especially the all diamond Daytona. Looking forward to more posts from you


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Bubbles86 said:


> Daytona yellow gold black face diamond dial
> 
> This was my favourite before I purchased my rose gold. As much as I love this watch nothing compare to rose gold!



All of your watches are stunning!


----------



## alessia70

Bubbles86 said:


> View attachment 1717398
> 
> 
> Stainless steel yatchmaster with platinum bezel
> 
> View attachment 1717399
> 
> 
> Solid gold yatchmaster



my goodness your collection is to die for!!  
i wonder how you choose which watch to wear, they're all so gorgeous!


----------



## Bubbles86

My first watch from DH , oyster perpetual .


----------



## Bubbles86

One of my other first watches- correct me if I am wrong but this is a lady date just?

I wore this watch to death until I started liking the mens size watches. I still wear this on occasions where i Don't want to wear the big watches so I go for something small , simple and elegant and not as out there as my other watches


----------



## sublover

Bubbles86 said:


> Sneak peak


 
That is just amazing!!! What a collection. Would love to see wrist shots, it just brings a watch more alive


----------



## Bubbles86

sublover said:
			
		

> That is just amazing!!! What a collection. Would love to see wrist shots, it just brings a watch more alive



Thank you !! Your right i should do wrist shots, This is what a wore today, it's gold Daytona with a pearl face I am unsure which pearl face it is.





In the case


----------



## fumi

Bubbles86 said:


> Thank you !! Your right i should do wrist shots, This is what a wore today, it's gold Daytona with a pearl face I am unsure which pearl face it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1718149
> 
> 
> In the case



You have an amazing watch collection! I love your engagement ring too.


----------



## Bubbles86

fumi said:
			
		

> You have an amazing watch collection! I love your engagement ring too.



Thanks Hunni


----------



## ETenebris

Bubbles86 said:


> Sneak peak



WOW!!!  Which one is your favorite?


----------



## peppers90

Bubbles86 said:


> Thank you !! Your right i should do wrist shots, This is what a wore today, it's gold Daytona with a pearl face I am unsure which pearl face it is.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1718149
> 
> 
> In the case



Beautiful, *Bubbles*  your Rolexes are TDF indeed!!!!!


----------



## Bubbles86

Action shots of my Daytona diamond with meteorite face


----------



## Bubbles86

Action shots this morning of my  Daytona two Tone champagne face diamond dial 
Sorry for the quality of the photos I am Taking them with my iPhone !


----------



## Bubbles86

Worn with the cc Skye pave spike bracelet


----------



## chanel-girl

Bubbles86 said:


> Sneak peak



Bubbles, your collection is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Bubbles86

chanel-girl said:
			
		

> Bubbles, your collection is absolutely amazing!



Thank you Chanel girl xx


----------



## Bubbles86

ETenebris said:
			
		

> WOW!!!  Which one is your favorite?



At the moment it has to be My Rose gold with black face . I also love my diamond one but it's not a everyday watch


----------



## sublover

Must say that these watches are so amazing that I am short of words. They are all so beautiful and your diamond one... Well that one is out of this world! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Machick333

Bubbles86 said:


> Before I continue i just wanted to say I was abit reluctant to expose and post my watches and personal belongings to the world as i wasnt sure of the reaction i would get from everyone , but after going through every page I have realised the response fellow posters have received and the appreciation of everyone with their own personal collection , I am very thankful and lucky to own these pieces so thank you for allowing me to share my own collection..
> They're truly beautiful watches and it's nice to share it with people that appreciate them as much as I do!!
> Thank you to everyone for your responses.
> 
> Anyway stay tuned!!


 
Bubbl;es... your collection is making me faint! lol 

so beautiful! enjoy... and btw... you should totally start your own thred! ur watches deserve it!


----------



## antsgrl1119

Bubbles, I love your watches. Gorgeous! Can you post your three diamond right hand ring on another thread?


----------



## I'll take two

Bubbles86 said:


> Action shots of my Daytona diamond with meteorite face


Thank you for posting pic's of all your beautiful watches.
I love the pave Daytona and how you make it work casually.
I have used them to persuade my poor DH into thinking that I am a super frugal shopaholic and he has escaped quite lightly LOL
This may be the perfect time to look for another !!!


----------



## Bubbles86

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Thank you for posting pic's of all your beautiful watches.
> I love the pave Daytona and how you make it work casually.
> I have used them to persuade my poor DH into thinking that I am a super frugal shopaholic and he has escaped quite lightly LOL
> This may be the perfect time to look for another !!!



Lol! Too funny , any excuse for us to buy a new watch will do 

Glad you like them xx
Still have a couple more coming up !!


----------



## Bubbles86

Machick333 said:
			
		

> Bubbl;es... your collection is making me faint! lol
> 
> so beautiful! enjoy... and btw... you should totally start your own thred! ur watches deserve it!



Thank you ! Do you think I should ? This purseforum has become so addictive! Maybe I will thank you for your suggestion xxx


----------



## Bubbles86

antsgrl1119 said:
			
		

> Bubbles, I love your watches. Gorgeous! Can you post your three diamond right hand ring on another thread?



Hi antsgrl1119 thank you for the compliment , which thread are you referring to ?


----------



## antsgrl1119

I guess make a new thread...not sure which one you would post it to.


----------



## Bubbles86

sublover said:
			
		

> Must say that these watches are so amazing that I am short of words. They are all so beautiful and your diamond one... Well that one is out of this world! Thank you for sharing



Sublover you have beautiful items also thank you for your compliment glad you guys like them. Im so gobsmacked by everyone's response it's so nice and I look forward to posting them everyday (new addiction ...!)


----------



## SophiaLee

Bubbles86 said:


> Action shots of my Daytona diamond with meteorite face



I *think* this one is my favorite. Good lord woman you have some amazing watches. Post more pics! 

I'd love to see close ups of your gorgeous rings too!


----------



## Bubbles86

Me today 

Gold lady's Rolex date just with bvlgari zero bangle


----------



## XCCX

Bubbles86 said:


> Me today
> 
> Gold lady's Rolex date just with bvlgari zero bangle


 
Bubbles! I absolutely love all of your modelling shots! I LOVE the watches and all of the items I see too (I saw an H and a YSL peaking out ) You seem to have a great style, you should post more!


----------



## raelene

Can anyone tell me which country is Europe is cheapest to buy a Rolex? Looking to get my first on my next trip


----------



## Bubbles86

raelene said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me which country is Europe is cheapest to buy a Rolex? Looking to get my first on my next trip



Switzerland !

But dont forget to get prices from a few Places and make sure to always ask for a Discount


----------



## Bubbles86

xactreality said:
			
		

> Bubbles! I absolutely love all of your modelling shots! I LOVE the watches and all of the items I see too (I saw an H and a YSL peaking out ) You seem to have a great style, you should post more!



Thank you for your Kind words I will post more tomorrow  xxx


----------



## Bubbles86

Hi guys
Today I Got on my stainless steel with platinum bezel yatchmaster 

Before I accessorised it :





After I accessorised it


----------



## raelene

Thanks for the quick response! damn...we're not going there. out of these countries where would you say is the cheapest?
dubai, london, spain, paris, amsterdam, italy, greece?



Bubbles86 said:


> Switzerland !
> 
> But dont forget to get prices from a few Places and make sure to always ask for a Discount


----------



## ETenebris

Bubbles86 said:


> Hi guys
> Today I Got on my stainless steel with platinum bezel yatchmaster
> 
> Before I accessorised it :
> 
> 
> View attachment 1721689
> 
> 
> After I accessorised it



I love this a little more every time someone posts a modeling photo!  Glad I kept mine!


----------



## Bubbles86

raelene said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick response! damn...we're not going there. out of these countries where would you say is the cheapest?
> dubai, london, spain, paris, amsterdam, italy, greece?



Hi raelene

I'd be guessing dubai as the taxes and duties are all excluded, I also once asked at the watch shop inside the burj al Arab hotel and I remember the guy working there gave me a real good quote ( he also gave me 15% off) im not Too sure about the other countries I never purchased Rolex from Any of them. But in saying that I can't guarantee you the same price or can't guarantee that you wont find it cheaper at other countries


----------



## bagsforme

Bubbles86 said:


> Hi guys
> Today I Got on my stainless steel with platinum bezel yatchmaster
> 
> Before I accessorised it :
> 
> 
> View attachment 1721689
> 
> 
> After I accessorised it



that looks great.  i've been looking into getting a yacht master.

what size is that?  the mid or mens?


----------



## Bubbles86

bagsforme said:
			
		

> that looks great.  i've been looking into getting a yacht master.
> 
> what size is that?  the mid or mens?



Hi there this is a men's size
Most my watches are men's sizes, when fitted properly they look best compared to the other sizes. 

I also have the same in solid gold I will
Post that photo either today or tomorrow


----------



## Machick333

Bubbles86 said:


> View attachment 1715949
> 
> 
> My baby.. Diamond encrusted Rolex Daytona
> 
> P.s I will post photo with my username next to it for authenticity reasons !


hi Bubles just came back to stare at your watches some more...) 

Noticed ur STUNNING E-ring... have you posted that ring and details anywhere on the forum?? would love to know...if you were willing to share the info of course


----------



## Laziza

raelene said:


> Thanks for the quick response! damn...we're not going there. out of these countries where would you say is the cheapest?
> dubai, london, spain, paris, amsterdam, italy, greece?



If you're searching for something very particular, it's easier to get it from Geneva, that's truth. But the tax refund is reaaaaaaaaally low, like 5%, and they do not negotiate much. I purchased some Rolexes from Geneva just because I wanted exactly those watches and wasn't able to find them anywhere else (Daytona in gold and Daytona with diamond face)

But in my experience it's cheaper to buy in Spain, France or Greece. I bought a wonderful Datejust with 20% discount (took me 2 days to negotiate thou) in  addition to the 12% tax refund. I think I got a very good deal.

Personally I find Dubai being very expensive in terms of luxury shopping. Yeah, there are no taxes but prices are higher.

Good luck and enjoy your shopping experience!


----------



## mousdioufe

this is my rolex collection.


----------



## TaliaG

I received my watch last weekend! Well
worth the wait. Here is my first Rolex! 31 mm SS Datejust with fluted bezel and Oyster bracelet. I am in love....


----------



## aleesara01

raelene said:


> Thanks for the quick response! damn...we're not going there. out of these countries where would you say is the cheapest?
> dubai, london, spain, paris, amsterdam, italy, greece?




How many mm is this?  Sorry if this is a dumb question - I am new to the rolex world and have become totally obsessed!


----------



## Machick333

TaliaG said:


> I received my watch last weekend! Well
> worth the wait. Here is my first Rolex! 31 mm SS Datejust with fluted bezel and Oyster bracelet. I am in love....


 beautiful! congrats!!!!


----------



## TaliaG

aleesara01 said:
			
		

> How many mm is this?  Sorry if this is a dumb question - I am new to the rolex world and have become totally obsessed!



I don't know if you're referring to mine, but it is 31 mm.....


----------



## jellyv

Talia, that is just gorgeous! Congrats, and enjoy!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

TaliaG said:
			
		

> I received my watch last weekend! Well
> worth the wait. Here is my first Rolex! 31 mm SS Datejust with fluted bezel and Oyster bracelet. I am in love....



It looks perfect on u. Enjoy! Just got my first one and already thinking about the next and next lol


----------



## I'll take two

mousdioufe said:


> this is my rolex collection.


Beautiful collection. Congrats
Just wondered what size is the watch modelled with the love bracelet ?


----------



## mousdioufe

I'll take two said:


> Beautiful collection. Congrats
> Just wondered what size is the watch modelled with the love bracelet ?


i am not sure witch rolex you are referring too, if its my yellow gold rolex president its a 36mm.


----------



## I'll take two

mousdioufe said:


> i am not sure witch rolex you are referring too, if its my yellow gold rolex president its a 36mm.


Thanks for the reply .
Is that the one with the diamond pave bracelet ?


----------



## mousdioufe

I'll take two said:


> Thanks for the reply .
> Is that the one with the diamond pave bracelet ?


 yes it is


----------



## irynmama

I have only 1 piece 31mm (for now )
Hope more to come in future


----------



## Machick333

irynmama said:


> I have only 1 piece 31mm (for now )
> Hope more to come in future


 
such a classic beuty!!! nice rolex


----------



## evietiger

I have the 26mm Lady-datejust two toned - steel and yellow gold; mother of pearl dial with diamond markers; jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel. Would love to get a all yellow gold men's datejust 36mm with simple white dial.


----------



## xblackxstarx

can someone please tell me the current uk prices of the ladies gold watches. i previously posted about wanting to purchase a gold daytona in the future but have come to realize there are much prettier watches available for less and it makes more sense to go for something more affordable and i love
im looking at the datejust i believe its called. 
i'd really like to know the price in yellow gold with diamond on the face of the watch next to the numbers (sorry dont know the proper name for this)
thanks for any advice


----------



## flash4ever

Hi ladies, I love reading this thread and love seeing everyones watches. Rolex is my all time favorite watch.  Many styles to choose from, they always look good, they wear forever, great customer service the list goes on. I hope to post pictures of my watches as soon as I can figure out how. My dream watch would be a mens size gold president. Thanks for all the photos I so appreciate seeing them.


----------



## stabs

I have 3 Rolex time piece

Lady DateJust 31mm 2-tone rose gold and steel w/ my Topaz Veneta
Yachtmaster 34mm 2-tone yellow gold and steel w/ my Gold Garden Party 
Lady DateJust Pearl Master 34mm in Rose gold and Chocolate Dial w/ my Chanel Maxi Flap in lambskin and GH


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hope you dont mind me asking but i just love this watch and was hoping you could help me by telling me details on it
do you know if its still available in stainless steel with the diamond around the face
i would like the same one as yours its so pretty
not sure if it's within my price range ? i thought you could only get white gold or gold with diamonds, i never knew they added diamonds to the stainless steel watches
im a rolex virgin btw so i dont know much but hope to learn as will be purchasing my first very soon 



LataVuitton said:


> I  eveyone's Rolex. I have the new stainless steel datejust with the Diamond dial and jubilee bracelet. 2006 model with the invisible clasp bracelet. My next Rolex will be a Mid-Size (34 MM) Oyster band possible Two Tone. Sorry for the pic quality its from my cell phone. My Husband has the same DJ but with a Diamond Bezel, He is the ROLEX FREAK  Im getting him the Sub for his birthday. (pics of his and hers)


----------



## etk123

Father's day Daytona for DH


----------



## BigAkoya

etk123 said:
			
		

> Father's day Daytona for DH



Love it!  I bought my hubby the exact same watch, except it was for his bay.   I have the stainless version Daytona with white dial and love It.  You might like one too.   You and hubby can have matching Daytonas.   

Great watch and gift!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

etk123 said:


> Father's day Daytona for DH



This watch is TDF, what a lucky man! You're beyond sweet!!!


----------



## etk123

Sprinkles&Bling said:
			
		

> This watch is TDF, what a lucky man! You're beyond sweet!!!



Thank you Sprinkles! You're sweet too!


----------



## purseinsanity

etk123 said:


> Father's day Daytona for DH



What an awesome wife you are!  Did he love it!!??


----------



## alessia70

oh my! your collection is gorgeous! and so are all your diamond rings! 



Bubbles86 said:


> Hi guys
> Today I Got on my stainless steel with platinum bezel yatchmaster
> 
> Before I accessorised it :
> 
> 
> View attachment 1721689
> 
> 
> After I accessorised it


----------



## etk123

purseinsanity said:


> What an awesome wife you are!  Did he love it!!??



Aww thank you! Yep, he loved it, but I have to admit it wasn't a surprise, I could never hide such a large purchase


----------



## evietiger

Mine is a Lady datejust 26mm, two tone YG, MoP dial, diamond marks. Thinking about getting a all YG one now.


----------



## flash4ever

I love your rolex and the size. The watch is so classic and it will wear forever they always look good. Great choice.


----------



## snowbell09

This is my first one & only TT Lady DJ black face with Diamonds markers. I love it!


----------



## spectrum

snowbell09 said:
			
		

> This is my first one & only TT Lady DJ black face with Diamonds markers. I love it!



What a stunning watch, if I had that I'd be forever looking at my wrist! Is it the midsize 31mm?


----------



## spectrum

What a stunning watch. If I had  that - I'd always be looking at my wrist!  Is it the midsize (31mm)?


----------



## snowbell09

spectrum said:
			
		

> What a stunning watch, if I had that I'd be forever looking at my wrist! Is it the midsize 31mm?



Thanks! No, that's the 26mm, I've got small wrists, all watches look big on me haha!


----------



## spectrum

snowbell09 said:
			
		

> Thanks! No, that's the 26mm, I've got small wrists, all watches look big on me haha!



It looks perfect on you!


----------



## kringey

Here's mine.. 26mm lady datejust with Custom diamond bezel.. And i am planning to buy my 2nd one soon... Hope so...


----------



## snowbell09

kringey said:
			
		

> Here's mine.. 26mm lady datejust with Custom diamond bezel.. And i am planning to buy my 2nd one soon... Hope so...



You mean custom-made bezel? That's beautiful. May I know cost of it?


----------



## alessia70

kringey said:


> Here's mine.. 26mm lady datejust with Custom diamond bezel.. And i am planning to buy my 2nd one soon... Hope so...



oh thats really nice, i'd like to know the extra cost for it too 
Are those rubies on the bezel?


----------



## kringey

Sorry, but I dont have any idea how much is the cost of the custom bezel, I got this watch from my Aunt 5 years ago.. 

And yes those are rubies.. So pretty... Makes my eyes twinkle everytime I see it.. LOL


----------



## hamid

Rolex RG Daytona


----------



## chichiemma

can someone please identify this rolex for me? 
and s price!
DSC08533.jpg


----------



## chichiemma

here's the picture!


----------



## goodmornin

snowbell09 said:


> This is my first one & only TT Lady DJ black face with Diamonds markers. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 1768110



OMG Dream watch!!!!


----------



## Onthego

Rolex owners, I currently have a small 26mm yg datejust, a TT small date just ( from 1983) my first  Rolex. A Cartier pasha SS that I have had 10 years and use practically everyday. My DH gave me his Cartier TT roadster last year. So now I've been on the trail of Daytona SS. My question is if this watch is worth it and is it still very hard to get?  Thanks for any advice. TIA.


----------



## purseinsanity

Onthego said:


> Rolex owners, I currently have a small 26mm yg datejust, a TT small date just ( from 1983) my first  Rolex. A Cartier pasha SS that I have had 10 years and use practically everyday. My DH gave me his Cartier TT roadster last year. So now I've been on the trail of Daytona SS. My question is if this watch is worth it and is it still very hard to get?  Thanks for any advice. TIA.



I LOVE my Daytona and I get giddy every time I see it.  I definitely think it's worth it!  It's not as hard to get as you might think.  My brother got his from my Rolex AD about four weeks after requesting it.


----------



## cantbelieve

Hi guys! I just got this grad gift from my parents but I'm not sure what model this watch is? It was given to me from our safety deposit in Canada so I didn't get the box etc..any idea what watch I have in hand??


----------



## *MJ*

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> Hi guys! I just got this grad gift from my parents but I'm not sure what model this watch is? It was given to me from our safety deposit in Canada so I didn't get the box etc..any idea what watch I have in hand??



Daytona


----------



## Bethc

cantbelieve said:
			
		

> Hi guys! I just got this grad gift from my parents but I'm not sure what model this watch is? It was given to me from our safety deposit in Canada so I didn't get the box etc..any idea what watch I have in hand??



Wow, that's a really nice present!  Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## designerdiva40

cantbelieve said:


> Hi guys! I just got this grad gift from my parents but I'm not sure what model this watch is? It was given to me from our safety deposit in Canada so I didn't get the box etc..any idea what watch I have in hand??



Daytona & what a great watch....I have the TT & love it.....congrats on your graduation


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

purseinsanity said:


> I LOVE my Daytona and I get giddy every time I see it.  I definitely think it's worth it!  It's not as hard to get as you might think.  My brother got his from my Rolex AD about four weeks after requesting it.



I absolutely love my Daytona as well and agree with purseinsanity, only took about 4 weeks to arrive once I let my SA know that I was interested in one.  She did say that they were still very sought after and can be harder to get at times.


----------



## Onthego

purseinsanity said:


> I LOVE my Daytona and I get giddy every time I see it.  I definitely think it's worth it!  It's not as hard to get as you might think.  My brother got his from my Rolex AD about four weeks after requesting it.



Purseinsanity Thanks for the quick response. For the last 10 years I have wanted one but never actively pursed it cause they said it was so hard to get. But 2 weeks ago a SA at a jewelery store that is  not a auhorized dealer mentioned they had a preowned one for sale. Preowned is something I haven't gotten into and I was in a hurry so I left. Then 5 days ago I mentioned about wanting one at the rolex dealer and she said oh it could take years but she would takenmy name down. Well of course she called only 3 days later and that she had one with a white face. Well I pooled all my resources and finally took the plunge. I really really love it, great for an everyday watch for me.


----------



## Onthego

4everonwaitlist said:


> I absolutely love my Daytona as well and agree with purseinsanity, only took about 4 weeks to arrive once I let my SA know that I was interested in one.  She did say that they were still very sought after and can be harder to get at times.



Thanks 4everonwaitlist (love the name). Kinda wish it had taken 4 weeks, so I would have been more prepared money-wise.


----------



## designerdiva40

Onthego said:


> Thanks 4everonwaitlist (love the name). Kinda wish it had taken 4 weeks, so I would have been more prepared money-wise.



Is this the SS?......my DH recently bought me the TT Daytona with white dial but I've had my name on a waiting list for 2 years & yes here in the UK you can get the SS if your prepared to pay slightly more but if you want one from an AD then they all seem to have a waiting list..... I have just heard from my AD that my name is at the top so hopefully I shouldn't have to wait much longer


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

Onthego said:


> Thanks 4everonwaitlist (love the name). Kinda wish it had taken 4 weeks, so I would have been more prepared money-wise.



If you're able to swing it financially, it's well worth the stretch.  I'm very happy with mine and I've only had it for three weeks.  Good luck!


----------



## 4everonwaitlist

designerdiva40 said:


> Is this the SS?......my DH recently bought me the TT Daytona with white dial but I've had my name on a waiting list for 2 years & yes here in the UK you can get the SS if your prepared to pay slightly more but if you want one from an AD then they all seem to have a waiting list..... I have just heard from my AD that my name is at the top so hopefully I shouldn't have to wait much longer




Thankfully, I have a good relationship with my SA/AD and she was able to put one aside for when the store order came in.  I had mentioned that I was interested in the SS Daytona mid May of this year and by mid June, it was there set aside for me.  Apparently, there is a big demand so I did pay full retail without any sort of discount.
Glad you're at the top of the wait list...I can assure you, it's well worth the wait!


----------



## Onthego

designerdiva40 said:


> Is this the SS?......my DH recently bought me the TT Daytona with white dial but I've had my name on a waiting list for 2 years & yes here in the UK you can get the SS if your prepared to pay slightly more but if you want one from an AD then they all seem to have a waiting list..... I have just heard from my AD that my name is at the top so hopefully I shouldn't have to wait much longer


So you have had your name on waiting list for the SS for two years? Did you have to wait for the TT? Did you have to be on a list for the TT? Here in US, Florida the TT is plentiful and now I see the SS isn't so hard to get. I've had my SS for 24 hours and I'm in love. It feels weird saying that about a material object, but I'm sure you understand what I mean.


----------



## purseinsanity

Onthego said:


> Purseinsanity Thanks for the quick response. For the last 10 years I have wanted one but never actively pursed it cause they said it was so hard to get. But 2 weeks ago a SA at a jewelery store that is  not a auhorized dealer mentioned they had a preowned one for sale. Preowned is something I haven't gotten into and I was in a hurry so I left. Then 5 days ago I mentioned about wanting one at the rolex dealer and she said oh it could take years but she would takenmy name down. Well of course she called only 3 days later and that she had one with a white face. Well I pooled all my resources and finally took the plunge. I really really love it, great for an everyday watch for me.



Oooh, many congrats!!!    We need to see pictures!


----------



## designerdiva40

Onthego said:


> So you have had your name on waiting list for the SS for two years? Did you have to wait for the TT? Did you have to be on a list for the TT? Here in US, Florida the TT is plentiful and now I see the SS isn't so hard to get. I've had my SS for 24 hours and I'm in love. It feels weird saying that about a material object, but I'm sure you understand what I mean.



The TT, YG & RG are available but the SS is very hard to find from an AD..... I love my TT so I know I'll love the SS...... Congrats on finding one so quickly


----------



## XCCX

cantbelieve said:


> Hi guys! I just got this grad gift from my parents but I'm not sure what model this watch is? It was given to me from our safety deposit in Canada so I didn't get the box etc..any idea what watch I have in hand??


 
Lucky girl!!! Congrats!


----------



## flash4ever

Hi everyone I was at an AD this weekend and I have a new watch I 'd like to have sometime in the near furture.  It a stainless steel 31 mm with fluted bezel oyster bracelet and I think it has the cholcolate dial with the diamonds at the 6.  The chocolate dial looks so rich with the stainless. I love seeing all the pictures.


----------



## chessmont

flash4ever said:


> Hi everyone I was at an AD this weekend and I have a new watch I 'd like to have sometime in the near furture.  It a stainless steel 31 mm with fluted bezel oyster bracelet and I think it has the cholcolate dial with the diamonds at the 6.  The chocolate dial looks so rich with the stainless. I love seeing all the pictures.



I love the look of the diamonds at the 6


----------



## bagsforme

^agree and the scattered diamond bezel is perfect.


----------



## bb10lue

My new 26mm yellow gold date-just with diamond dial


----------



## XCCX

bb10lue said:


> My new 26mm yellow gold date-just with diamond dial
> 
> View attachment 1789561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Bueatiful!!! Congrats!
> 
> This is the President bracelet right? Is it readily available like the Oyster and the Jubilee? Is it only limited to certain styles? TIA!


----------



## bb10lue

Hi there, yes the president bracelet only available in all gold and platinum models


----------



## XCCX

bb10lue said:


> Hi there, yes the president bracelet only available in all gold and platinum models


 
That's what I've always heard, but I saw a friend of mine with a TT DJ (S and RG) and the president bracelet...


----------



## bb10lue

xactreality said:
			
		

> That's what I've always heard, but I saw a friend of mine with a TT DJ (S and RG) and the president bracelet...



Hmm I'm not sure that's Rolex standard.......


----------



## bem3231

xactreality said:
			
		

> That's what I've always heard, but I saw a friend of mine with a TT DJ (S and RG) and the president bracelet...



I'm pretty sure it's not authentic then.


----------



## flash4ever

I love your new 26 mm president with the diamond dial. Its stunning. Great choice.


----------



## anez

bb10lue said:


> My new 26mm yellow gold date-just with diamond dial
> 
> View attachment 1789561



I tried on this exact model today and fell in _love_; now I want one like burning. It's a beauty. Congratulations, and health to enjoy!


----------



## krawford

bb10lue said:


> My new 26mm yellow gold date-just with diamond dial
> 
> View attachment 1789561


 
Perfect!


----------



## luvmy3girls

cantbelieve said:


> Hi guys! I just got this grad gift from my parents but I'm not sure what model this watch is? It was given to me from our safety deposit in Canada so I didn't get the box etc..any idea what watch I have in hand??


 my dream


----------



## hamid

I love my DayDate


----------



## chessmont

hamid said:


> I love my DayDate



very nice!  I really like stick markers - I don't like 'busy' dials and this is sleek and simple.


----------



## hamid

Thats what drew me to it. I love the simplicity factor about this watch. 


chessmont said:


> very nice!  I really like stick markers - I don't like 'busy' dials and this is sleek and simple.


----------



## flash4ever

I love that oyster bracelet.  Looks great.  Love that yellow gold .  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yasmes

my favourite vintage piece - Lady Oyster y.1979  Been completely revised by Rolex last month, so now truly as good as new..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

We are watch twins except that mine doesn't have the date feature.
Pretty!!!



snowbell09 said:


> This is my first one & only TT Lady DJ black face with Diamonds markers. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 1768110


----------



## lovesparkles

I have  just inherited a Ladies Date-just stainless and gold with a MOP face circa 1962. It is comfortable, looks everyday and I love it. It was my Mom's and I remember when my Dad bought it for her. Bittersweet.


----------



## hgbag

bem3231 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not authentic then.



Actually, I think it is authentic.  I just tried one on through a retailer in the US and it is beautiful!  It was not what I planned to get, but it took me by surprise and now I have it one hold to think about it.


----------



## bem3231

hgbag said:
			
		

> Actually, I think it is authentic.  I just tried one on through a retailer in the US and it is beautiful!  It was not what I planned to get, but it took me by surprise and now I have it one hold to think about it.



Rolex only makes the president bracelet in solid gold (white, pink, or yellow) or platinum. You must be thinking of either the oyster or jubilee bracelets if the watch in question is two-tone.


----------



## hgbag

bem3231 said:


> Rolex only makes the president bracelet in solid gold (white, pink, or yellow) or platinum. You must be thinking of either the oyster or jubilee bracelets if the watch in question is two-tone.



Oh, yes, sorry for the confusion; still learning the lingo here.  I think it was oyster.  It was two-tone SS and RG.  Very pretty.

I'll just stick to purses....  :giggles:


----------



## Myrkur

cantbelieve said:


> Hi guys! I just got this grad gift from my parents but I'm not sure what model this watch is? It was given to me from our safety deposit in Canada so I didn't get the box etc..any idea what watch I have in hand??



Beautifully matched with your cartier!!


----------



## kringey

My new to me datejust TT 36mm white face with roman.. Purchased recently from a reputable seller.. And I super love it!!


----------



## alessia70

kringey said:


> My new to me datejust TT 36mm white face with roman.. Purchased recently from a reputable seller.. And I super love it!!



really nice watch! the smooth bezel and oyster bracelet look nice in two tone!


----------



## nycdiva

Do you guys think the MOP dial with diamond markers is worth the extra $$$$.  I really like the MOP, but now O am considering a plain dial with diamond markers to save money


----------



## Slidey

I think I it depends on your taste and the choices of Mop that are available to you. I was desperate for one with lots of flashes of colour, and I found one which was amazing. I look at it a lot and as such I think it is worth the ££s. If I hadn't found one so amazing, I would have settled for something cheaper. I would also look at the meteorite dials, that was my second ( and cheaper ) choice.


----------



## nvie

nycdiva said:


> Do you guys think the MOP dial with diamond markers is worth the extra $$$$.  I really like the MOP, but now O am considering a plain dial with diamond markers to save money



Yes, MOP with diamond markers are really worth thee money. If you want to save, go for MOP dial with roman numerals instead of plain dial with diamond markers.


----------



## blythediva

nycdiva said:


> Do you guys think the MOP dial with diamond markers is worth the extra $$$$.  I really like the MOP, but now O am considering a plain dial with diamond markers to save money



My SA told me that the reason my MOP with diamond markers is so expensive is because the MOP chips easily when they place the diamond on it, hence, cost increase.  He said it's better 'value' to get the plain dial with diamond markers or  MOP.  I ended up with a pink MOP and i love it because its more unique.  Fake Rolex out there tends not to have it in MOP.  I think it would be just as nice if i got the plain with diamonds though.  All are nice combos and it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## nycdiva

Thanks for the replies.  I am kinda torn on what to get.  Once I add the MOP, diamond markers and diamond bezel the price of the watch almost doubles.  The possibilities are endless.  I really want something preowned at the moment, so I think I just have to wait to see what comes up.


----------



## aalinkaa

My 36mm rose gold daydate, which my husband borrows way too often


----------



## jellyv

nycdiva said:


> Do you guys think the MOP dial with diamond markers is worth the extra $$$$.



It's entirely your call. If it will make you happier, it's worth it. I like the plain dials  (especially white) as well as the MOP, especially for Roman numerals, my favorite Rolex look. These Rolexes will all have the same movement, no matter dial/gems. 

The MOP dial and diamond upgrades lose a big % of value in resale, by the way.


----------



## _debi_

aalinkaa said:
			
		

> My 36mm rose gold daydate, which my husband borrows way too often



love this, such a classic.


----------



## nycdiva

Good to know about the resale value. That's important to me. I think I may stick to a plain dial and upgrade the bezel. So many options!!!!



jellyv said:


> It's entirely your call. If it will make you happier, it's worth it. I like the plain dials  (especially white) as well as the MOP, especially for Roman numerals, my favorite Rolex look. These Rolexes will all have the same movement, no matter dial/gems.
> 
> The MOP dial and diamond upgrades lose a big % of value in resale, by the way.


----------



## niry84

Hi all!!
Do you know what's the price for these models in USA?!
36mm date just - ss - oyster bracelet w/out fluted bezel
36mm date just - ss - jubilee bracelet with fluted bezel

Both Rolex in white with Romanian numerals..
TIA!!


----------



## ETenebris

niry84 said:


> Hi all!!
> Do you know what's the price for these models in USA?!
> 36mm date just - ss - oyster bracelet w/out fluted bezel
> 36mm date just - ss - jubilee bracelet with fluted bezel
> 
> Both Rolex in white with Romanian numerals..
> TIA!!



Oyster with domed bezel is about $6,600.00
Jubilee with fluted bezel is about $7,950.00 (because the bezel is white gold, I believe)


----------



## niry84

ETenebris said:
			
		

> Oyster with domed bezel is about $6,600.00
> Jubilee with fluted bezel is about $7,950.00 (because the bezel is white gold, I believe)



Thanks a lot!!..


----------



## vsminimoose

I so wish I had a Rolex.  My mom and dad both have them.  I prefer the Rolex brand 100 times over Cartier but I don't like round watches and the Cartier tank is, in my eyes, the most perfect design.  Oh Rolex...make a dainty tank for me to wear!!!!!!


----------



## nycdiva

Do any of you girls who have a rolex have an aftermarket diamond bezel?


----------



## WanShin

My vintage Datejust President 26mm


----------



## niry84

vsminimoose said:
			
		

> I so wish I had a Rolex.  My mom and dad both have them.  I prefer the Rolex brand 100 times over Cartier but I don't like round watches and the Cartier tank is, in my eyes, the most perfect design.  Oh Rolex...make a dainty tank for me to wear!!!!!!



 try it on for a while and you will love it


----------



## yasmes

mid + lady


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

yasmes said:


> mid + lady


 
How pretty!!! I especially like the mid-size on you.


----------



## yasmes

Lone_Wolfe said:


> How pretty!!! I especially like the mid-size on you.



Cheers  the mid is my no.1


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Roman Numeral Pink Gold with Diamonds Air King 36 mm. 

I personally didn't like the Rolex with date (datejust and other models with date) because I get dizzy by just looking at the magnification maybe due to my astigmatism. This is simply perfect for me! The size, the diamonds, and the pink gold!


----------



## Chagall

I have the Ladies Datejust in 31.  It has a chocolate dial with the diamonds on the Roman numeral 6.  It is In Everose Gold and SS with the staggered diamonds on the bezel!

Really love this watch, and it is featured on the Rolex website!


----------



## scorpiogrl19

A PA/NJ reputable authorized Rolex dealer offered 10%off Datejust TT. Does anyone know of authorized dealer offering a better discount?


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone own a gold or rose gold daytona and can share pics? tia x


----------



## coolb0yalex

I just got myself a Rolex GMT Master II in Stainless Steel with the Ceramic Bezel


----------



## CATEYES

Bubbles86 said:


> Sneak peak


Wow girl! Amazing Rolex collection -good for you! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bagsforme

My new Daytona.  Had the subdial hands swapped from red to all gold.  
Which do you prefer?






not my watch but what it looked like before hand change.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Mine today!  It's actually stainless steel with a pink face.  I love it!!


----------



## leecube

bagsforme said:


> My new Daytona.  Had the subdial hands swapped from red to all gold.
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not my watch but what it looked like before hand change.



Is this the white gold one?  I *think* only the white gold Daytonas have red dials.


----------



## honitel

ashlend said:


> I'm going to buy myself a Rolex watch with part of this year's bonus (I know - planning way far in advance - but I have had this in mind for quite a while now.) Anyway I am trying to scope out the options for women. I am thinking of the Lady-Datejust. I need something I can wear on an everyday basis - it doesn't have to be dressy enough to go black tie or anything, but something that looks good with casual or business attire.
> 
> So what do you have? Pics welcome


I have a new gold Rolex, papa give me another cos my old silver was stolen. Sad though we're still trying to track that Rolex of mine.


----------



## bagsforme

leecube said:


> Is this the white gold one?  I *think* only the white gold Daytonas have red dials.



Its two tone and the red hands are original to the two tone blue arabic.

But yes, there are no red hands on the all stainless models.


----------



## bspcc87

Rolex Daytona mop with diamond markers


----------



## purseinsanity

bspcc87 said:


> Rolex Daytona mop with diamond markers



Love this!


----------



## bem3231

Lovely!


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

bspcc87 said:


> Rolex Daytona mop with diamond markers


 
Nice!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

bagsforme said:
			
		

> My new Daytona.  Had the subdial hands swapped from red to all gold.
> Which do you prefer?
> 
> not my watch but what it looked like before hand change.



I don't like the red markers on this watch as it looks like an after market add-on, possibly fake.  As you may know, only the white gold Daytona has red markers.  

However, I love the white gold one with red racing markers!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

willeyi said:
			
		

> I don't like the red markers on this watch as it looks like an after market add-on, possibly fake.  As you may know, only the white gold Daytona has red markers.
> 
> However, I love the white gold one with red racing markers!!!



Forgot part II, I really like the new all gold a lot.


----------



## bagladyseattle

bspcc87 said:


> Rolex Daytona mop with diamond markers


 
Faint faint.... that is so hot.  I love it.


----------



## honeybeez

bspcc87 said:


> Rolex Daytona mop with diamond markers



So nice,. How much is this?


----------



## iraa

The classic - Lady Datejust 31mm yellow gold. Love this watch


----------



## wristcandy

iraa said:


> The classic - Lady Datejust 31mm yellow gold. Love this watch



Classic and beautiful!  Love the roman numerals.


----------



## missgiannina

Datejust 36mm two tone w/ jubilee bracelet


----------



## honitel

redvelvetloubie said:


> Roman Numeral Pink Gold with Diamonds Air King 36 mm.
> 
> I personally didn't like the Rolex with date (datejust and other models with date) because I get dizzy by just looking at the magnification maybe due to my astigmatism. This is simply perfect for me! The size, the diamonds, and the pink gold!


Wait, is that diamond? 
Yayks, it is!!!!


----------



## leecube

bspcc87 said:


> Rolex Daytona mop with diamond markers



OMG...this is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

EpiFanatic said:
			
		

> Mine today!  It's actually stainless steel with a pink face.  I love it!!



Love! We are pink cousins!


----------



## redvelvetloubie

honitel said:
			
		

> Wait, is that diamond?
> Yayks, it is!!!!



Amused and somehow confused with your Yayks reaction 

Yes, it is with diamonds!


----------



## krawford

iraa said:


> The classic - Lady Datejust 31mm yellow gold. Love this watch


 Very nice!!  Love the Roman numerals.


----------



## iraa

krawford said:


> Very nice!! Love the Roman numerals.


 
Thank you! I love the sipmplicity of the design on this one


----------



## JPsb

here is mine! 40mm men's ***wear this everyday


----------



## dmlkw0102

here are mine!


----------



## phillj12

dmlkw0102 said:
			
		

> here are mine!



Wow! How fun!


----------



## Christofle

dmlkw0102 said:


> here are mine!



How heavy is the milgauss?


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

Christofle said:


> How heavy is the milgauss?


 
Just a bit heavier than the 36mm DJ, not near as heavy as GMT or Sub.


----------



## Christofle

Lone_Wolfe said:


> Just a bit heavier than the 36mm DJ, not near as heavy as GMT or Sub.



Mhm, for some reason I thought it might of been heavy due to the internal cage protecting it from magnetic fields.


----------



## dmlkw0102

Christofle said:


> Mhm, for some reason I thought it might of been heavy due to the internal cage protecting it from magnetic fields.



hi chris,
hmm as my sub(the no date one) is the pref model,the one that just got discontinued, its actually lighter than the milgauss..i reckon the green sub and milgauss are about the same weight,i think!haha =)


----------



## Lone_Wolfe

Christofle said:


> Mhm, for some reason I thought it might of been heavy due to the internal cage protecting it from magnetic fields.


 
It does have a little extra weight to it, but not as heavy as the others I mentioned. It's a comfortable watch to wear.


----------



## bspcc87

honeybeez said:


> So nice,. How much is this?



 Thanks all for the compliments. Rrp is sgd 28250. I got it at a discount of 17%


----------



## XCCX

bem3231 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not authentic then.


 
Really? She doesnt seem the type who would wear a fake.. maybe it was released for a limited time? That watch also has one of those floral dials..


----------



## bem3231

xactreality said:
			
		

> Really? She doesnt seem the type who would wear a fake.. maybe it was released for a limited time? That watch also has one of those floral dials..



I seem to remember that she replied that she had been mistaken with the terminology.


----------



## frenchyfind

My 4 year old rose gold and my first chanel WOC&#58373;


----------



## honeybeez

bspcc87 said:


> Thanks all for the compliments. Rrp is sgd 28250. I got it at a discount of 17%



Wow.. Now they still give discount 17%? My country maximum only 5% even if u buy 10 pieces.


----------



## Cullinan

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 1935602
> 
> 
> My 4 year old rose gold and my first chanel WOC&#58373;




Beautiful watch and timeless so you'll have it forever.

Also you can mix it with both yellow gold and white gold/silver jewellery..

The Chanel is nice too.....


----------



## I'll take two

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 1935602
> 
> 
> My 4 year old rose gold and my first chanel WOC&#58373;


Gorgeous !! 
What size is it ,I am thinking about getting a larger watch .


----------



## XCCX

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 1935602
> 
> 
> My 4 year old rose gold and my first chanel WOC&#58373;


 
Gorgeous!!! What size is your watch? The background is not bad either! 

I must say I love each and every piece in this thread! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## honitel

ashlend said:


> I'm going to buy myself a Rolex watch with part of this year's bonus (I know - planning way far in advance - but I have had this in mind for quite a while now.) Anyway I am trying to scope out the options for women. I am thinking of the Lady-Datejust. I need something I can wear on an everyday basis - it doesn't have to be dressy enough to go black tie or anything, but something that looks good with casual or business attire.
> 
> So what do you have? Pics welcome


I had my 35mm silver Rolex but I'm still tracking my watch, you know advantage for jewelry that has a serial number.


----------



## frenchyfind

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Gorgeous !!
> What size is it ,I am thinking about getting a larger watch .



The size is 31mm...I still want something bigger.


----------



## jonathan jay

hi ladies! hijacking my husbands account to post his new gift for me.

i love the jubilee dial! thank you for letting me share and you have amazing watches! love to be able to share. 







(sorry for the huge photo i don't know how to resize it.)


----------



## honeypye1

Hi,

Does anyone know if the DateJust 36mm comes in all SS with Roman numerals and a MOP dial?

Thanks


----------



## licforever

Just got it last week, Rolex Daytona Everose gold


----------



## bagsforme

honeypye1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know if the DateJust 36mm comes in all SS with Roman numerals and a MOP dial?
> 
> Thanks



It does with the white mop but not with the black mop.  Black only has the diamond markers.


*LICFOREVER*- those are beautiful watches


----------



## licforever

bagsforme said:
			
		

> It does with the white mop but not with the black mop.  Black only has the diamond markers.
> 
> LICFOREVER- those are beautiful watches



Thank you


----------



## beachy10

licforever said:


> View attachment 1943262
> 
> 
> Just got it last week, Rolex Daytona Everose gold



Lovely! Congrats.


----------



## honeypye1

Gorgeous Daytona Licforever.

Thanks Bagsforme.  now my husband just needs to find one in time for Xmas


----------



## licforever

honeypye1 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous Daytona Licforever.
> 
> Thanks Bagsforme.  now my husband just needs to find one in time for Xmas



Good luck with your search, are you after black dial or everose dial?


----------



## tiffanystar

licforever said:


> View attachment 1943262
> 
> 
> Just got it last week, Rolex Daytona Everose gold



Love this


----------



## licforever

tiffanystar said:
			
		

> Love this



Thanks Tiffanystar


----------



## karo

licforever said:
			
		

> Just got it last week, Rolex Daytona Everose gold



Love it! It's really stunning! Congrats!


----------



## licforever

karo said:
			
		

> Love it! It's really stunning! Congrats!



Thanks Karo I prefer day date after have it a week


----------



## chinchin0710

Hello everyone,

I'm sorry to post this here. I tried in Authenticate This thread but no one was able to help me. I'm new, I cant have my own thread yet. 

Can you guys please help me to look at this watch? It says 18k solid gold and everything is originial. I havent seen one like this before. I'm not sure about the model and value.

Any help is appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## licforever

chinchin0710 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm sorry to post this here. I tried in Authenticate This thread but no one was able to help me. I'm new, I cant have my own thread yet.
> 
> Can you guys please help me to look at this watch? It says 18k solid gold and everything is originial. I havent seen one like this before. I'm not sure about the model and value.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.



My mother had one like this but in white gold, it's vintage however I have no knowledge about it, sorry


----------



## chinchin0710

licforever said:
			
		

> My mother had one like this but in white gold, it's vintage however I have no knowledge about it, sorry



thank you!


----------



## angii

chichiemma said:


> here's the picture!



LOVE the look of your rolex, what size is it and what's the cost of the double diamond bezel?  I have SS ladydate just and thinking of getting another one


----------



## Christofle

That watch is part of the Cellini line (the rolex dress watches). This line isn't as popular as the oyster line, which is probably why you are having trouble having it authenticated. Although I find that watch to be much more attractive than the current chunky models. You might want to try the rolexforum or watchuseek

Cheers. 



chinchin0710 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm sorry to post this here. I tried in Authenticate This thread but no one was able to help me. I'm new, I cant have my own thread yet.
> 
> Can you guys please help me to look at this watch? It says 18k solid gold and everything is originial. I havent seen one like this before. I'm not sure about the model and value.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.
> View attachment 1947321


----------



## chinchin0710

Christofle said:
			
		

> That watch is part of the Cellini line (the rolex dress watches). This line isn't as popular as the oyster line, which is probably why you are having trouble having it authenticated. Although I find that watch to be much more attractive than the current chunky models. You might want to try the rolexforum or watchuseek
> 
> Cheers.


 
Thanks for your reply Christofle. I'll check that out. Thank you.


----------



## DorotheaLam

Laziza said:


> If you're searching for something very particular, it's easier to get it from Geneva, that's truth. But the tax refund is reaaaaaaaaally low, like 5%, and they do not negotiate much. I purchased some Rolexes from Geneva just because I wanted exactly those watches and wasn't able to find them anywhere else (Daytona in gold and Daytona with diamond face)
> 
> But in my experience it's cheaper to buy in Spain, France or Greece. I bought a wonderful Datejust with 20% discount (took me 2 days to negotiate thou) in  addition to the 12% tax refund. I think I got a very good deal.
> 
> Personally I find Dubai being very expensive in terms of luxury shopping. Yeah, there are no taxes but prices are higher.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your shopping experience!



Hi Laziza, mind to share where in Paris that you gotten the 20%?


----------



## DorotheaLam

bspcc87 said:


> Thanks all for the compliments. Rrp is sgd 28250. I got it at a discount of 17%



Hi bspcc87, mind to share where in SG that you gotten the 17%? I am from Malaysia and the most discount offered so far is 10%. Don't mind flying in SG to get if there is good discount, I can even claim the GST refund as tourist. TIA


----------



## lovesparkles

A 1961 ladies Datejust, stainless and gold. No diamonds, plain face. My dad gave it to my Mom back then and I received when she died this year. it still runs well and looks great. Timeless (no pun intended)


----------



## xblackxstarx

Can someone please help me... does anyone know the standard size of the daytona strap?
when purchased new do they come as a certain size?
im curious as to how big it would be being a mens watch and how far down my arm it will fall
do most ladies have links removed or added? thanks xx


----------



## licforever

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me... does anyone know the standard size of the daytona strap?
> when purchased new do they come as a certain size?
> im curious as to how big it would be being a mens watch and how far down my arm it will fall
> do most ladies have links removed or added? thanks xx



Daytona have 12 links exclude the 2 small links nearest to clasp. I have six and a half inches wrist I took out 3 links, I like to wear loose.


----------



## xblackxstarx

thanks 
i wear a cartier love bangle size 18 , would it be looser fit than this (without removing any links) ?




licforever said:


> Daytona have 12 links exclude the 2 small links nearest to clasp. I have six and a half inches wrist I took out 3 links, I like to wear loose.


----------



## christina000

I'm not a watch person myself but these are beautiful!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

pics for tpf "Oak85".

Datejust 26mm two-tone.











Datejust 26mm stainless










Datejust 36mm mens


----------



## etk123

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> thanks
> i wear a cartier love bangle size 18 , would it be looser fit than this (without removing any links) ?



My hubby has an average sized wrist and he took one link out. It will definitely be too big. I try to wear it and it just sloshes all over my arm hehe.


----------



## etk123

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> pics for tpf "Oak85".
> 
> Datejust 26mm two-tone.
> 
> Datejust 26mm stainless
> 
> Datejust 36mm mens



Swoon!!!


----------



## licforever

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> thanks
> i wear a cartier love bangle size 18 , would it be looser fit than this (without removing any links) ?



I am not sure, as I never measure the watch in full length, and normally i am not wear any bracelet with my watches, best you go to shop and try on Daytona with your Cartier. Thanks


----------



## bagladyseattle

etk123 said:


> Swoon!!!



Thanks etk123.... i feel like I could not ever get enough of Rolex watch.


----------



## oranGetRee

This is my new love. **heart**


----------



## redvelvetloubie

oranGetRee said:
			
		

> This is my new love. **heart**



Love! Congrats!


----------



## oranGetRee

redvelvetloubie said:


> Love! Congrats!



thanks, redvelvetloubie!


----------



## krawford

oranGetRee said:
			
		

> This is my new love. **heart**



Just lovely!!  Is that rose gold?  What color is the dial?


----------



## ETenebris

Lovely!


----------



## oranGetRee

krawford said:


> Just lovely!!  Is that rose gold?  What color is the dial?



Hi krawford, yes it is rose gold. The dial is pink champagne.


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

kringey said:


> My new to me datejust TT 36mm white face with roman.. Purchased recently from a reputable seller.. And I super love it!!


Your watch is absolutely AMAZINGG!!!! I'm in love! Do you mind I ask how much you paid?


----------



## Kissmark

oranGetRee said:
			
		

> This is my new love. **heart**



It's beautiful! What is the color if the face?


----------



## designerdiva40

SS Datejust 36mm Jubilee strap with pink flower dial





Rolex Daytona TT white dial


----------



## designerdiva40

xblackxstarx said:


> Can someone please help me... does anyone know the standard size of the daytona strap?
> when purchased new do they come as a certain size?
> im curious as to how big it would be being a mens watch and how far down my arm it will fall
> do most ladies have links removed or added? thanks xx



Hi I wear a TT Daytona I wear a size 18 Cartier Love & I had about 3 links removed but its not a tight fit I prefer a bit of movement in my Watches I hate anything too snug I even chose my Love in the next size up. HTH & the Daytona is a fantastic watch my DH has one too but with a black dial.


----------



## jellyv

oranGetRee said:


> This is my new love. **heart**



Absolutely gorgeous. What size is it?


----------



## oranGetRee

designerdiva40 said:


> SS Datejust 36mm Jubilee strap with pink flower dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex Daytona TT white dial



super love the pink floral dial! **yum
beautiful watches.


----------



## oranGetRee

jellyv said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. What size is it?



hi jellyv, it is 26mm.


----------



## designerdiva40

oranGetRee said:


> super love the pink floral dial! **yum
> beautiful watches.



Thanks sweetie


----------



## xblackxstarx

thanks that does really help.. 
would you mind posting photos of your daytona layered with other bracelets ? 
i love layering and would love to layer the daytona xx 



designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I wear a TT Daytona I wear a size 18 Cartier Love & I had about 3 links removed but its not a tight fit I prefer a bit of movement in my Watches I hate anything too snug I even chose my Love in the next size up. HTH & the Daytona is a fantastic watch my DH has one too but with a black dial.


----------



## noonoo07

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> SS Datejust 36mm Jubilee strap with pink flower dial
> 
> Rolex Daytona TT white dial



Love these watches!


----------



## Nenav.

I havent quite decided if I should  keep this, or go with a 31mm... what do you all think?





Irene V.


----------



## Nenav.

I`m 39 years old, so I thought the 26mm would be the most "grown up" look, but now I`m not sure, after reading that the 31mm is the new classic for women... If I only could afford two...


----------



## chessmont

Have you tried on a 31?  You must have a small-ish wrist, as my 26 looks so much smaller on me than yours (my wrist is 6.5 inches)  I think this size looks good on you.


----------



## cvg_70

Nenav. said:


> I havent quite decided if I should  keep this, or go with a 31mm... what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irene V.


The watch is beautiful. I would prefer the 31mm.


----------



## Nenav.

cvg_70 said:


> The watch is beautiful. I would prefer the 31mm.



Thank you! I will try it on, and see. I can also choose a mop dial with gold roman numbers or diamonds... but I do like this champagne one, not so common, hmmm


----------



## yasmes

Nenav. said:


> I havent quite decided if I should  keep this, or go with a 31mm... what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irene V.



Had exactly the same dilemma couple months ago.. Finally, gone for 31 and sold 26. And ... to be honest, cant be more happy with my choise. My wrist is very very small but 31 def. looks much better, and luxurious. I love that heavier piece on my wrist


----------



## bem3231

I just got a 31mm - deliberated forever on 26 vs. 31 and am SO glad that I went with 31 - it's the perfect size, IMO - small enough to still be feminine and 'classic', but large enough to be a bit modern.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## Nenav.

Thank you all! This is a big help 
I will try on a 31mm this week, and see how it fits. I will also think about changing to a mop diamond dial, but it is pricier....and I do like the tapestry champagne dial too...
Thank you so much for the pictures Yasmes!


----------



## Greentea

I love the 31mm. A classic size that has some presence without being totally huge.


----------



## anez

Nenav. said:


> I havent quite decided if I should  keep this, or go with a 31mm... what do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irene V.



My wrist is 5.5", and I have both a 31 (ss) and a 26 (tt). While I love the 31, I find myself wearing the 26 more often lately because it is smaller, lighter, and I feel less obtrusive and therefore less likely to bang into things and be damaged. You have such a dainty wrist that you can wear a 26 without it looking too small, IMO, but it's definitely a matter of personal preference. I also love the striped champagne dial-- it's a beauty! If it were my call, I'd keep it.


----------



## beachy10

Greentea said:


> I love the 31mm. A classic size that has some presence without being totally huge.



totally agree...31mm is a great size. i am over the really large watch on women look. i think this size will be a classic for many years.


----------



## jellyv

Greentea said:


> I love the 31mm. A classic size that has some presence without being totally huge.



Agree.


----------



## rohansingh

Rolex is awesome.


----------



## XCCX

I miss this thread!


----------



## Nenav.

anez said:


> My wrist is 5.5", and I have both a 31 (ss) and a 26 (tt). While I love the 31, I find myself wearing the 26 more often lately because it is smaller, lighter, and I feel less obtrusive and therefore less likely to bang into things and be damaged. You have such a dainty wrist that you can wear a 26 without it looking too small, IMO, but it's definitely a matter of personal preference. I also love the striped champagne dial-- it's a beauty! If it were my call, I'd keep it.



Thank you! I`m leaning towards keeping it... And save up to a 31mm Yachtmaster as well! I have fallen in love with Rolex now.


----------



## jellyv

Nenav. said:


> Thank you! I`m leaning towards keeping it... And save up to a *31mm Yachtmaster* as well! I have fallen in love with Rolex now.



Just to let you know, the smallest Yachtmaster is 29 mm, and then there's a midsize at 35mm.


----------



## Nenav.

jellyv said:


> Just to let you know, the smallest Yachtmaster is 29 mm, and then there's a midsize at 35mm.


Ah, then it will be the 29mm, I guess that is without the crown? Thank you!


----------



## rdgldy

redvelvetloubie said:


> Roman Numeral Pink Gold with Diamonds Air King 36 mm.
> 
> I personally didn't like the Rolex with date (datejust and other models with date) because I get dizzy by just looking at the magnification maybe due to my astigmatism. This is simply perfect for me! The size, the diamonds, and the pink gold!



Adore this watch!!!


----------



## rainflute

My valentine's day gift - a 31mm 2 tone dayjust with diamond bezel MOP dial


----------



## almostaddict

rainflute said:
			
		

> My valentine's day gift - a 31mm 2 tone dayjust with diamond bezel MOP dial



Lovely! Do you mind telling me how much you paid for it? Im thinking one for me but without the diamond bezel.


----------



## XCCX

rainflute said:


> My valentine's day gift - a 31mm 2 tone dayjust with diamond bezel MOP dial



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## 336

I wear a 34 Date


----------



## Harpertoo

I have a 26 tt date, and a wg vintage from the 60s...you've inpired me to pull them out of the vault! I forget about watches!


----------



## _debi_

Harpertoo said:


> I have a 26 tt date, and a wg vintage from the 60s...you've inpired me to pull them out of the vault! I forget about watches!



Ooohh I'd love to see the vintage one!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

L


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

My first one!!! Datejust 36mm jubilee bracelet fluted bezzle diamond markers


----------



## chessmont

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My first one!!! Datejust 36mm jubilee bracelet fluted bezzle diamond markers
> 
> 
> Simply classic.  Congratulations!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Thank you


----------



## mousdioufe

yellow gold rolex.


----------



## chessmont

mousdioufe said:


> yellow gold rolex.



wow what a beauty


----------



## mousdioufe

chessmont said:


> wow what a beauty



thank you !!


----------



## XCCX

mousdioufe said:


> yellow gold rolex.



Gorgeous! I think it deserves more photos!!!


----------



## ahs483

can anyone tell me the price of a basic womens rolex? just a ballpark? TIA


----------



## ETenebris

ahs483 said:


> can anyone tell me the price of a basic womens rolex? just a ballpark? TIA



It depends on the style, the metal, etc., but for a basic no-frills Rolex, it's about $7k.  That's for a  34mm Date or Explorer.  The prices go up from there.


----------



## Valerka

My yellow gold Daytona w/mother of pearl and dia dial


----------



## mousdioufe

new addition to the family, daytona 2 tone and submariner.


----------



## mousdioufe

oops


----------



## ETenebris

I love that Sub.  I think I need one of those!


----------



## bagsforme

Love the two Daytona's posted.  

Rolex has the best quality mother of pearl dials.  I never get tired of looking at them.


----------



## LDDChanel

mousdioufe said:


> new addition to the family, daytona 2 tone and submariner.


Wow - love the Daytona and Love combo!


----------



## mousdioufe

This is my latest purchase, I've decided to trade my 2 Chanel watches and get this baby instead.


----------



## mousdioufe

I slimed down my collection, got rid of the 2 Chanel and the Cartier calibre.


----------



## Nutcracker

mousdioufe said:


> I slimed down my collection, got rid of the 2 Chanel and the Cartier calibre.


OMG, what an amazing collection...


----------



## Designpurchaser

mousdioufe said:


> I slimed down my collection, got rid of the 2 Chanel and the Cartier calibre.



Stunning collection and your new one is serious eye candy!

Would you mind listing them please.


----------



## zhuzhu

Here's mine, just got it hrs ago!!! Pardon my crappy pics, my phone just couldn't capture the color and beauty of it.

Lady datejust 31mm, 2-tone rose gold, bezel set with diamonds, chocolate dial VI set with diamonds.

I'm so heart this!!!


----------



## mousdioufe

Designpurchaser said:


> Stunning collection and your new one is serious eye candy!
> 
> Would you mind listing them please.



off course!

- rolex president yellow gold 36mm, mop dial and diamond bezel
- cartier roadster 2 tones large
- rolex daytona 2 tones 40mm
- rolex submariner stainless, black face 40mm
- david yurman Thoroughbred 35mm diamond maker and black face
- technomarine 26 mm full band, face and bezel diamond.


----------



## mousdioufe

actually the rolex president is 40mm now because of the aftermarket bezel.


----------



## Designpurchaser

mousdioufe said:


> off course!
> 
> - rolex president yellow gold 36mm, mop dial and diamond bezel
> - cartier roadster 2 tones large
> - rolex daytona 2 tones 40mm
> - rolex submariner stainless, black face 40mm
> - david yurman Thoroughbred 35mm diamond maker and black face
> - technomarine 26 mm full band, face and bezel diamond.



Fantastic - what a great collection


----------



## mousdioufe

thank you!


----------



## I'll take two

zhuzhu said:


> Here's mine, just got it hrs ago!!! Pardon my crappy pics, my phone just couldn't capture the color and beauty of it.
> 
> Lady datejust 31mm, 2-tone rose gold, bezel set with diamonds, chocolate dial VI set with diamonds.
> 
> I'm so heart this!!!


Beautiful watch ,congrats !!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

mousdioufe said:


> This is my latest purchase, I've decided to trade my 2 Chanel watches and get this baby instead.


beautiful watch


----------



## Maxine0802

I think you must be a man, because in my own opinion watch is necessary for a man, it is not so important for a woman.


----------



## Christofle

Maxine0802 said:


> I think you must be a man, because in my own opinion watch is necessary for a man, it is not so important for a woman.



O_o


----------



## simons91

Maxine0802 said:


> I think you must be a man, because in my own opinion watch is necessary for a man, it is not so important for a woman.


Yes. That is YOUR opinion. Many, many people do not agree. But there's no need to be rude about it.


----------



## ETenebris

I must be a man, too, because I cannot function without my watch.  Won't my husband be surprised?


----------



## Bethc

zhuzhu said:


> Here's mine, just got it hrs ago!!! Pardon my crappy pics, my phone just couldn't capture the color and beauty of it.
> 
> Lady datejust 31mm, 2-tone rose gold, bezel set with diamonds, chocolate dial VI set with diamonds.
> 
> I'm so heart this!!!



I was just looking at this one today,it's fabulous!  Congrats!


----------



## love2bmine

That ring is a STUNNER!


----------



## kiwishopper

ETenebris said:


> I must be a man, too, because I cannot function without my watch.  Won't my husband be surprised?



I literally feel insecure and "naked" without my watch whereas DH can go a few days forgetting wearing his lol maybe we are all "men"?!


----------



## Isabelfan

LVobsessedNYC said:


> My first one!!! Datejust 36mm jubilee bracelet fluted bezzle diamond markers



Gorgeous! How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Froggie

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=814135

There are bunch other blings too.


----------



## anne1218

Hello all, 

I don't own any rolex and recently got really addicted to looking at it and decided am going to sell my Chanel bag to fund for one. My co-worker has one that never worn everything still attached and according to her she bought it a few years back. Can u guys help me take a look and for something like this approximately how much is the price if I were to get it from her. Thanks!!


----------



## Machick333

zhuzhu said:


> Here's mine, just got it hrs ago!!! Pardon my crappy pics, my phone just couldn't capture the color and beauty of it.
> 
> Lady datejust 31mm, 2-tone rose gold, bezel set with diamonds, chocolate dial VI set with diamonds.
> 
> I'm so heart this!!!



Beautiful congrats !!! Would love to see a wrist shot


----------



## MySharona

Machick333 said:


> Beautiful congrats !!! Would love to see a wrist shot



Forgive my intrusion, please.  Here is a wrist shot of the same Rolex, except that mine has a dark purple face instead of the chocolate and the Oyster bracelet instead of the Jubilee.


----------



## MySharona

anne1218 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I don't own any rolex and recently got really addicted to looking at it and decided am going to sell my Chanel bag to fund for one. My co-worker has one that never worn everything still attached and according to her she bought it a few years back. Can u guys help me take a look and for something like this approximately how much is the price if I were to get it from her. Thanks!!



Is the watch in the picture the one you are considering?  If so, it doesn't look "never worn" to me, as evidenced by a significant amount of bracelet stretch noted.  This stretch occurs naturally over time with wear, but some say it can be reduced with regular cleaning.

A bracelet with stretch shows more space between the links.  Compare to a newer Jubilee bracelet (the arrows indicate the tight links).


----------



## ETenebris

MySharona said:


> Forgive my intrusion, please.  Here is a wrist shot of the same Rolex, except that mine has a dark purple face instead of the chocolate and the Oyster bracelet instead of the Jubilee.



Beautiful!


----------



## anne1218

MySharona said:


> Is the watch in the picture the one you are considering?  If so, it doesn't look "never worn" to me, as evidenced by a significant amount of bracelet stretch noted.  This stretch occurs naturally over time with wear, but some say it can be reduced with regular cleaning.
> 
> A bracelet with stretch shows more space between the links.  Compare to a newer Jubilee bracelet (the arrows indicate the tight links).


Is it?? Thank you so much. I've never seen the watch IRL only via the text pics he sent. Is it because it is place around the watch holder thingy? Here's another pic sent to me. Please help me take a look. Thanks!!


----------



## anne1218

Forget about the watch I've been debating to buy. Look at what my DH just surprised me with...


----------



## anne1218

I so heart this


----------



## MySharona

anne1218 said:


> I so heart this


^^^  STUNNING!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## anne1218

Thank you thank you. Now my search for the rolex is over...or just started lol. I'm so in love. It's beautiful


----------



## Machick333

MySharona said:


> Forgive my intrusion, please.  Here is a wrist shot of the same Rolex, except that mine has a dark purple face instead of the chocolate and the Oyster bracelet instead of the Jubilee.



It's beautiful !!! Looks great


----------



## CATEYES

anne1218 said:


> I so heart this


Aw! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## chinggay

My first


----------



## halohead

GMT & two tone DateJust


----------



## MySharona

halohead said:


> GMT & two tone DateJust



I love the sport models on us ladies!  Your "Coke" GMT is fantastic!

Here's my smurf blue Submariner:


----------



## ETenebris

Love the Subs!!!  Well, love them all, but the Subs are on my wish list!


----------



## stmary

Here's my two tone datejust ( was my mom's but she got a new watch and gave this to me)


----------



## mousdioufe

newest addition to my collection, datejust stainless 36mm diamond bezel.


----------



## mousdioufe

rolex yellow gold president 36mm, rolex datejust jubilee stainless 36mm, submariner and daytona 2 tones.


----------



## ETenebris

stmary said:


> Here's my two tone datejust ( was my mom's but she got a new watch and gave this to me)
> View attachment 2167963



Love that!  How wonderful to have something passed down through the family!


----------



## phillj12

mousdioufe said:


> newest addition to my collection, datejust stainless 36mm diamond bezel.



You have the most beautiful jewelry, this included! LOVE!


----------



## jeninvan

Just got my wonderful DH a present for his 34th bday ... Green submariner ... This is his first Rolex he collects breitlings but I think I may have converted him lol.. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## carebearz

I'm about to take the plunge and be a rosé gold Rolex. The SA told me that it will DEFINTELY never turn yellow. Can I take his word for it?


----------



## xblackxstarx

I would live to know if you can be sure Rolex RG will never turn yellow
I'm saving up for a RG Rolex probably Daytona and its a lot of money for me I love RG but not keen on the YG watches so I must be 100%


----------



## Chanelle

carebearz said:


> I'm about to take the plunge and be a rosé gold Rolex. The SA told me that it will DEFINTELY never turn yellow. Can I take his word for it?





xblackxstarx said:


> I would live to know if you can be sure Rolex RG will never turn yellow
> I'm saving up for a RG Rolex probably Daytona and its a lot of money for me I love RG but not keen on the YG watches so I must be 100%



Me too would like to know


----------



## bagsforme

xblackxstarx said:


> I would live to know if you can be sure Rolex RG will never turn yellow
> I'm saving up for a RG Rolex probably Daytona and its a lot of money for me I love RG but not keen on the YG watches so I must be 100%



It will never turn.  Rolex mixes copper in with yellow gold to make the rose color.  Since its mixed in with it, it will never fade.


----------



## MySharona

carebearz said:


> I'm about to take the plunge and be a rosé gold Rolex. The SA told me that it will DEFINTELY never turn yellow. Can I take his word for it?





bagsforme said:


> It will never turn.  Rolex mixes copper in with yellow gold to make the rose color.  Since its mixed in with it, it will never fade.



All rose gold includes copper in the alloy; copper is the only red metal chemical element that can provide that rosy color!  

Rolex uses a patented process in their Everose gold which adds a small amount of platinum in the mix.  This, according to Rolex, does not discolor and tarnish like the old alloy.  They also do this with their white gold, and do not use rhodium plating to maintain the bright white color.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Went to my Jewer yesterday!!! I'm having a hard time deciding between 2 tone steel and yellow Daytona and this baby


----------



## mousdioufe

phillj12 said:


> You have the most beautiful jewelry, this included! LOVE!



thank you so much!


----------



## mousdioufe

phillj12 said:


> You have the most beautiful jewelry, this included! LOVE!





Sweetyqbk said:


> Went to my Jewer yesterday!!! I'm having a hard time deciding between 2 tone steel and yellow Daytona and this baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168963



daytona!!!


----------



## Donna.west44

Hi everyone, im normally on the mulberry forum but i have just bought my first rolex, its a 1969 oyster perpetual and i can see why people love Rolex!


----------



## _debi_

Donna.west44 said:


> Hi everyone, im normally on the mulberry forum but i have just bought my first rolex, its a 1969 oyster perpetual and i can see why people love Rolex!
> View attachment 2169254



Love it! Classic and simple, and special because it's vintage. Mine is the current version of yours, with the date. I've had it almost 7 years now and still love it as much as when I got it.


----------



## Donna.west44

_debi_ said:


> Love it! Classic and simple, and special because it's vintage. Mine is the current version of yours, with the date. I've had it almost 7 years now and still love it as much as when I got it.



Thank you Debi, Im hoping I have mine for a long time too so picked something I can see myself enjoying wearing for years to come


----------



## LexLV

Just wanted to share my gorgeous law school graduation present from my parents .. 31mm oyster perpetual datejust with jubilee band! I need to have a few links taken out, but I can't wait to start wearing it!


----------



## namie

Just got this for myself an hour ago


----------



## Greentea

namie said:


> View attachment 2170092
> 
> View attachment 2170093
> 
> 
> Just got this for myself an hour ago



nice! Is it the 31mm?


----------



## namie

Greentea said:


> nice! Is it the 31mm?


 
Yes, the mid size. The chocolate dial one first caught my eyes but once I saw there is a green one. I fell for the green.


----------



## youngster

LexLV said:


> Just wanted to share my gorgeous law school graduation present from my parents .. 31mm oyster perpetual datejust with jubilee band! I need to have a few links taken out, but I can't wait to start wearing it!


 
I have this exact watch. It's the perfect size and the white dial is crisp and clean looking. The fluted bezel sparkles a little too which I love.  It gives the watch a slightly bigger presence on the wrist and works well for dressier occasions.  Love it!


----------



## Mininana

Mine is the 36mm one


----------



## Mininana

More pictures


----------



## PurpleLo

Mininana said:


> More pictures
> 
> View attachment 2170659
> 
> 
> View attachment 2170660


I love this watch. So pretty and feminine.


----------



## Mininana

PurpleLo said:


> I love this watch. So pretty and feminine.



Thanks! And great for daily use!!!


----------



## Chanelle

Loving all your Rolexs ladies  
I can say now that i joined the club  

Just got this beauty


----------



## Chanelle




----------



## Mininana

Chanelle said:


> Loving all your Rolexs ladies
> I can say now that i joined the club
> 
> Just got this beauty
> 
> View attachment 2173232



Gorgeous!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TravelBug

Here is my new baby - 31mm with jubilee bracelet.


----------



## aleen

Stunning ... 
How much ? I also want to buy one


----------



## Chanelle

Mininana said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats!!!



Thank you


----------



## bella601

Chanelle said:


> View attachment 2173233



Beautiful!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Chanelle said:


> Loving all your Rolexs ladies
> I can say now that i joined the club
> 
> Just got this beauty
> 
> View attachment 2173232



That is the exact Rolex model I am going to get! Is it the 31mm with white pearl face? I would love to see some modeling shots of the watch on your wrist if you have a chance


----------



## krawford

Chanelle said:


> Loving all your Rolexs ladies
> I can say now that i joined the club
> 
> Just got this beauty
> 
> View attachment 2173232


 
What size is this watch?  And is that white MOP?  Thanks


----------



## Chanelle

LocksAndKeys said:


> That is the exact Rolex model I am going to get! Is it the 31mm with white pearl face? I would love to see some modeling shots of the watch on your wrist if you have a chance



Wow great believe me you'll love it  its so feminine  
yes it is the 31mm Rose gold/ SS jubilee bracelet with MOP/ diamond markers, here are the modeling pix  










Hope this will help


----------



## Chanelle

krawford said:


> What size is this watch?  And is that white MOP?  Thanks



This is 31mm with white MOP face  here are more pix:







modeling pics in my previous reply


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Chanelle said:


> Wow great believe me you'll love it  its so feminine
> yes it is the 31mm Rose gold/ SS jubilee bracelet with MOP/ diamond markers, here are the modeling pix
> 
> View attachment 2174740
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174741
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174742
> 
> 
> Hope this will help



Thank you for the modeling pics! I plan on getting it for my next birthday (the two tone yellow gold/ss though instead of rose gold, although your rose gold looks gorgeous ). I currently have a Rolex Stainless Steel Oyster Bracelet Perpetual Date Yachmaster with a custom diamond bezel but I have been loving gold more and more lately and the style of yours is perfect!


----------



## rdschreiner

I need to ask you ladies who are very much into jewelry and fashion.  Why do you think 36 mm and larger watches (men's size) are desirable?   I look at these latest pictures of the 31 mm Datejust and they look very proportionate and certainly have the "wrist presence".   My wife has the 26 mm DateJust and for her small wrists, it is definitely a sizable watch.  A Rolex is a major financial investment and I'm really having a hard time understanding why someone (other than those who  have wrist sizes that are in the men's range - at least 6.5 inches) would want something that large.   There is certainly risk of damage to the bracelet and the watch itself from not having it properly sized.   And there are the aesthetics of the watch face taking up your whole wrist, with lugs overhanging and the bracelet hanging straight down (there are pictures here that show that).  Not sure I understand the attraction, other than celebrities doing it, but the finances are a non-issue to them.  Thanks for your responses.


----------



## youngster

Well, the trend has been to larger watches for several years now, the "boyfriend" look where it's as if you just borrowed your husband or boyfriend's watch. Just like boyfriend jeans or sweaters and all that. 

The larger size makes a statement that a smaller watch doesn't.  I personally like the look to an extent.  Some women can really pull it off.  I agree though, that it is important that the lugs not over-hang the wrist.  They should be able to sit comfortably on top of the wrist, giving the bracelet a nice drape.  Otherwise, you get those gaps that, to my eyes, says the watch is too big and clunky.  

I think it all depends on personal taste and the size of the wrist and hands. My wrist is just about 6" and flat, not round.  I have two 31 mm Rolexes.  They are a great size.   I also have a 33 mm and a 38 mm Chanel.  The 33 mm is just a little bit bigger than the Rolexes and is also a fantastic size. The 38 mm is as large as I would ever go and I use it for more casual wear.  It has a chunky, sporty look to it.  It fits exactly on top of my wrist and the bracelet still drapes nicely.


----------



## MySharona

rdschreiner said:


> I need to ask you ladies who are very much into jewelry and fashion.  Why do you think 36 mm and larger watches (men's size) are desirable?   I look at these latest pictures of the 31 mm Datejust and they look very proportionate and certainly have the "wrist presence".   My wife has the 26 mm DateJust and for her small wrists, it is definitely a sizable watch.  A Rolex is a major financial investment and I'm really having a hard time understanding why someone (other than those who  have wrist sizes that are in the men's range - at least 6.5 inches) would want something that large.   There is certainly risk of damage to the bracelet and the watch itself from not having it properly sized.   And there are the aesthetics of the watch face taking up your whole wrist, with lugs overhanging and the bracelet hanging straight down (there are pictures here that show that).  Not sure I understand the attraction, other than celebrities doing it, but the finances are a non-issue to them.  Thanks for your responses.



I think there are a lot of possible answers/opinions to your question.  In general, watch sizes have been growing over the years.   Back in the 70's when I got my first Rolex, it was a tiny watch, 15mm if I recall.  Over on some of the watch forums, there is a  lot of discussion as to whether the 36mm Datejust is now  too small for a man to wear these days. (No, it's not.)  Watches are getting bigger!  42 and 44mm are now normal choices for men.  I have a vintage men's Patek and it is 33mm.  I think now it would look too small on a man's wrist.  

Fashion has definitely opened the doors for women to wear large watches.  Take a look at Michael Kors watches: they're large and they are very popular!

As one of the posters here who wears an oversized (men's) watch on occasion, I do so first and foremost because I love the watch.  Love looking at it, and love the feel of it on my wrist.  I am so accustomed to my 40mm Sub that my 29mm Yacht-Master looks small to me.  Of course it's in my regular watch rotation, as are some of my smaller non-Rolex watches.  

I'm not sure what you mean by, "There is certainly risk of damage to the bracelet and the watch itself from not having it properly sized."   The point is to get it properly sized.  My sub was actually fitted to my wrist at a Rolex AD who knew what they were doing; understanding that the Sub is top heavy and carefully fitting it appropriately.  I don't agree that there is any additional risk to the bracelet or watch when it is sized properly.

Does your wife want a larger Rolex?  Finances aside, if this is the case (can't tell from your post) she should try on several and get what she likes regardless of size. 

Bottom line: I say women and men should wear what they like.  Me, I do it for myself and likely started doing it before a lot of celebs did.  I bought myself the Sub over 10 years ago because I loved it.  A bonus for me, since I am likely older than most here, is that I can see the date and time on a larger watch without my reading glasses!

Cheers!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

MySharona said:


> I think there are a lot of possible answers/opinions to your question.  In general, watch sizes have been growing over the years.   Back in the 70's when I got my first Rolex, it was a tiny watch, 15mm if I recall.  Over on some of the watch forums, there is a  lot of discussion as to whether the 36mm Datejust is now  too small for a man to wear these days. (No, it's not.)  Watches are getting bigger!  42 and 44mm are now normal choices for men.  I have a vintage men's Patek and it is 33mm.  I think now it would look too small on a man's wrist.
> 
> Fashion has definitely opened the doors for women to wear large watches.  Take a look at Michael Kors watches: they're large and they are very popular!
> 
> As one of the posters here who wears an oversized (men's) watch on occasion, I do so first and foremost because I love the watch.  Love looking at it, and love the feel of it on my wrist.  I am so accustomed to my 40mm Sub that my 29mm Yacht-Master looks small to me.  Of course it's in my regular watch rotation, as are some of my smaller non-Rolex watches.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by, "There is certainly risk of damage to the bracelet and the watch itself from not having it properly sized."   The point is to get it properly sized.  My sub was actually fitted to my wrist at a Rolex AD who knew what they were doing; understanding that the Sub is top heavy and carefully fitting it appropriately.  I don't agree that there is any additional risk to the bracelet or watch when it is sized properly.
> 
> Does your wife want a larger Rolex?  Finances aside, if this is the case (can't tell from your post) she should try on several and get what she likes regardless of size.
> 
> Bottom line: I say women and men should wear what they like.  Me, I do it for myself and likely started doing it before a lot of celebs did.  I bought myself the Sub over 10 years ago because I loved it.  A bonus for me, since I am likely older than most here, is that I can see the date and time on a larger watch without my reading glasses!
> 
> Cheers!



Yup my bf wears a 47mm panerai and has a hard time wearing anything else. He just got a Rolex deep see and that thing is huge and thick... I got a 31mm last year and I think it's a perfect watch for any woman, but now I'm lusting over the 40mm Daytona to wear more sporty and everyday. I feel that 31mm should be in every woman's collection but to wear with some trendy clothing or just out and about I want a 40mm


----------



## XCCX

Chanelle said:


> View attachment 2173233



Gorgeous!!! Best Rolex combination.. Ever!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Chanelle said:


> Wow great believe me you'll love it  its so feminine
> yes it is the 31mm Rose gold/ SS jubilee bracelet with MOP/ diamond markers, here are the modeling pix
> 
> View attachment 2174740
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174741
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174742
> 
> 
> Hope this will help



May I ask how much this model combination cost? 

It really is beautiful!


----------



## Chanelle

bella601 said:


> Beautiful!



thank you  



LocksAndKeys said:


> Thank you for the modeling pics! I plan on getting it for my next birthday (the two tone yellow gold/ss though instead of rose gold, although your rose gold looks gorgeous ). I currently have a Rolex Stainless Steel Oyster Bracelet Perpetual Date Yachmaster with a custom diamond bezel but I have been loving gold more and more lately and the style of yours is perfect!



i bet your choice will look so beautiful thought i didn't see it irl, but i know that the gold has it's own charms too  Good Luck
PS: lucky you have the Yachmaster it's on my wishlist too  



xactreality said:


> Gorgeous!!! Best Rolex combination.. Ever!



thanks 



LocksAndKeys said:


> May I ask how much this model combination cost?
> 
> It really is beautiful!



yes dear no problem  it's around USD 13,200 (i said around because i bought her in UAE for AED 48,500)


----------



## Greentea

rdschreiner said:


> I need to ask you ladies who are very much into jewelry and fashion.  Why do you think 36 mm and larger watches (men's size) are desirable?   I look at these latest pictures of the 31 mm Datejust and they look very proportionate and certainly have the "wrist presence".   My wife has the 26 mm DateJust and for her small wrists, it is definitely a sizable watch.  A Rolex is a major financial investment and I'm really having a hard time understanding why someone (other than those who  have wrist sizes that are in the men's range - at least 6.5 inches) would want something that large.   There is certainly risk of damage to the bracelet and the watch itself from not having it properly sized.   And there are the aesthetics of the watch face taking up your whole wrist, with lugs overhanging and the bracelet hanging straight down (there are pictures here that show that).  Not sure I understand the attraction, other than celebrities doing it, but the finances are a non-issue to them.  Thanks for your responses.



I think the 31mm is the perfect size. It's timeless! It has much more wrist presence than the Lady 26mm size but it's not so big and heavy - a look that I think will not be around forever. I truly believe she can wear a 31mm for years and years and it will always look current and perfect.
I save my huge watch look for a Michael Kors faux gold thing that's under $300. My Rolex will be a 31mm.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Chanelle said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> i bet your choice will look so beautiful thought i didn't see it irl, but i know that the gold has it's own charms too  Good Luck
> PS: lucky you have the Yachmaster it's on my wishlist too
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> yes dear no problem  it's around USD 13,200 (i said around because i bought her in UAE for AED 48,500)



Thanks for the info sweetie  I have the Datejust and the Daytona on my wishlist. There are too many beautiful Rolex to choose from!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

This is one of my Rolex watches, it is actually my fav!!! 

Daytona 18k Everrose with black dial & rose gold subdials


----------



## Chanelle

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> This is one of my Rolex watches, it is actually my fav!!!
> 
> Daytona 18k Everrose with black dial & rose gold subdials



wow lucky you have the ever rose daytona !! it's one of the most coveted rolexs ever


----------



## XCCX

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> This is one of my Rolex watches, it is actually my fav!!!
> 
> Daytona 18k Everrose with black dial & rose gold subdials



It's gorgeous!!! Ahhhh and with those sweets... Perfection!

May I ask you if the carnelian heart comes in YG? Or is it only RG? Apologies for being out of topic!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

xactreality said:


> It's gorgeous!!! Ahhhh and with those sweets... Perfection!
> 
> May I ask you if the carnelian heart comes in YG? Or is it only RG? Apologies for being out of topic!



Thank you sweetie! I believe the carnelian heart is only made in rose gold, but it would be nice if they made it in yellow, I wish they also offered a sweet in yellow gold with an onyx Alhambra!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Chanelle said:


> wow lucky you have the ever rose daytona !! it's one of the most coveted rolexs ever



Aww thanks doll!!!


----------



## SCI

Explorer II


----------



## Brooke0502

Does anyone know what the name of this Rolex is? I'm in love!! TIA &#128525;


----------



## MySharona

Brooke0502 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this Rolex is? I'm in love!! TIA &#128525;
> View attachment 2178836



Rolex Datejust Lady 31mm (178341)


----------



## Brooke0502

MySharona said:


> Rolex Datejust Lady 31mm (178341)



Thank you so much! I just saw this picture and fell in &#128156;


----------



## MySharona

Brooke0502 said:


> Thank you so much! I just saw this picture and fell in &#128156;



You are welcome!  I love that one too  !


----------



## Brooke0502

MySharona said:


> You are welcome!  I love that one too  !



I'm wanting to invest in one soon! My very first, my heart might have made up its mind already!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

This is my one and only Rolex (sub ceramic without date)
Looks huge on my small wrist but I really love big watches
AD said Rolex gg to adjust price soon, hence I took action ×_×!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Brooke0502 said:


> Does anyone know what the name of this Rolex is? I'm in love!! TIA &#128525;
> View attachment 2178836



I have this watch  
It's a 31mm datejust...I shared it on here last year I think


----------



## youngster

Seedlessplum said:


> This is my one and only Rolex (sub ceramic without date)
> Looks huge on my small wrist but I really love big watches
> AD said Rolex gg to adjust price soon, hence I took action ×_×!!


 
It looks great!  

I have also heard that Rolex may increase prices in June.


----------



## Seedlessplum

youngster said:


> It looks great!
> 
> I have also heard that Rolex may increase prices in June.



Thanks, youngster.
Yes, I heard AD mentioned June


----------



## Brooke0502

Sweetyqbk said:


> I have this watch
> It's a 31mm datejust...I shared it on here last year I think



Jealous!! I want one so bad!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## I'll take two

Just when I though my wish listed had ended Rolex bring out this 36mm rose gold beauty !!!
It is called the Sertie ,hope it finds its way into my Christmas stocking


----------



## I'll take two

Here's another new ladies watch


----------



## I'll take two

And another variation


----------



## Mininana

Gorgeous new watches!! Just coming back to this thread to say I'm LOVING my Datejust Oyster in 36mm with pink flower dial!!! 
It suits me, my style, my age, and it's a very understated everyday watch. 

I would love to get a gold Rolex some day!!!

btw, Seedlessplum, LOVE your sub!!! That watch has been on my wishlist forever but I believe it's bigger than my wrist LOL


----------



## CATEYES

Wow I'll Take Two! These newbies are all very special and beautiful! I hope you end up with one at Christmas too


----------



## LocksAndKeys

I've went through this whole thread and it was amazing. If anyone has any new rolexes or just wants to post more pictures of their current ones, that would be great!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Bagaday said:


> ^^Congrats Cheryl on your anniversary and new watch!!
> 
> I have a midsize TT with yg fluted dial, jubilee bracelet and Black (Tahitian) MOP - really, really love it.  If I EVER figure out how to load a pic, I will.



Your watch sounds gorgeous!! I am debating getting that combination, myself. Can you post a picture?


----------



## yuan0620

Got my first and only Rolex from my mom last year for my 21st birthday!! How nice of her  we bought it in Japan and I remember it was something around 9000 in dollars. Love it but feeling a bit age inappropriate to wear ti school as it was so much more expensive than the bvlgari watch I used to wear everyday.. Guess I will save it until I'm order


----------



## Chanelle

yuan0620 said:


> Got my first and only Rolex from my mom last year for my 21st birthday!! How nice of her  we bought it in Japan and I remember it was something around 9000 in dollars. Love it but feeling a bit age inappropriate to wear ti school as it was so much more expensive than the bvlgari watch I used to wear everyday.. Guess I will save it until I'm order
> View attachment 2197791



Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

yuan0620 said:


> Got my first and only Rolex from my mom last year for my 21st birthday!! How nice of her  we bought it in Japan and I remember it was something around 9000 in dollars. Love it but feeling a bit age inappropriate to wear ti school as it was so much more expensive than the bvlgari watch I used to wear everyday.. Guess I will save it until I'm order
> View attachment 2197791


Gorgeous! I am planning on getting a two tone datejust with jubilee band like yours and don't think it is age inappropriate. The jubilee dial adds a youthful and playful look to it!


----------



## MochaCake

She's 8 yrs old


----------



## aleen

She is gorgeous


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

These are all so nice! Ladies do you keep your watches on a winder?


----------



## XCCX

I'll take two said:


> Here's another new ladies watch



I like the Sertie but not the other 2, I don't like it that they come up with bracelets that are different from the classics, variations of them ok but not totally different ones.. But that's just my opinion..


----------



## I'll take two

xactreality said:


> I like the Sertie but not the other 2, I don't like it that they come up with bracelets that are different from the classics, variations of them ok but not totally different ones.. But that's just my opinion..


That's interesting because I thought these bracelets had been around for quite a long time in white and yellow gold.Can't remember whether it is called the Oyster II or the Pearlmaster .
I think there are a lot of these around second hand.


----------



## XCCX

I'll take two said:


> That's interesting because I thought these bracelets had been around for quite a long time in white and yellow gold.Can't remember whether it is called the Oyster II or the Pearlmaster .
> I think there are a lot of these around second hand.



I think you are right, i am not an expert but since they were discontinued/not as common, they don't look Rolex for me.. Again that's just me!


----------



## Juliex3

Here's my Rolex! I inherited it from my Grandma for my 16th birthday (I've had it for about a year now!). I know that's a bit young, but I take extremely good care of it! 

It's from 1985! I honestly cannot believe how good it looks for being over 25 years old. Gotta love the quality! It's a Ladies Oyster Perpetual Datejust in 41 mm. My favorite thing about it is the black face, and the two tone hardware!


----------



## chaika

So excited!! Just picked out a gorgeous Air King with blue dial as a belated b'day gift from the hubs. Love it!! Will have to post pix soon...

It's funny because I'd originally thought I'd get a Cartier tank or a 31mm Rolex Oyster Perpetual with either silver or black dial but tried the slate blue and it just popped. Took me a while to make the final decision, but it's just so classic yet strong-looking. It was funny--I was wearing a black tee at the store but also brought a silk 'worky' shirt just to make sure it looked as good dressed up as dressed down... it does! 

By the way, I totally recommend trying a watch in a full-length mirror. I'd thought the 34mm would be too big, and looking down at my wrist the 31mm seemed to make more sense BUT when looking at the big picture (I'm 5'10") I realized the 34mm just "fit" me better and the 31mm seemed skimpy.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Lady Chinadoll said:


> These are all so nice! Ladies do you keep your watches on a winder?



I never take it off. It was a bit heavy at first, but then I got used to it.


----------



## DiaDiva

My 20-year old Rolex.


----------



## XCCX

DiaDiva said:


> My 20-year old Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 2205098



Wow!!!!!! And that ring!!!!!

What dial does your gorgeous Rolex have???


----------



## DiaDiva

Thanks. Rolex watches hold up quite well. Here is a better picture of the dial.


----------



## XCCX

DiaDiva said:


> Thanks. Rolex watches hold up quite well. Here is a better picture of the dial.
> 
> View attachment 2205244



Pretty pretty!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

My two tone rose gold with black mother-of-pearl diamond dial


----------



## momo721

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My two tone rose gold with black mother-of-pearl diamond dial
> 
> View attachment 2205376



Lovely! Is that mid size?


----------



## missalcal

Love my Rolex. Best college graduation present.  Preowned and vintage from the 1970s!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

momo721 said:


> Lovely! Is that mid size?



Thank you, it is the 36mm one.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My two tone rose gold with black mother-of-pearl diamond dial
> 
> View attachment 2205376



I would love to see more wristshots!


----------



## Froggie

here's my custom ordered datejust, rose and yellow gold mid size 31mm in Platinum dial.


----------



## Froggie

my hubby made it that way so its one of the kind this way it wont be mistaken for something it is not. 

sorry forgot to attach pics


----------



## Froggie

yellow 

rose


----------



## aleen

Its a beauty


----------



## Compass Rose

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My two tone rose gold with black mother-of-pearl diamond dial
> 
> View attachment 2205376


 This is the most beautiful watch on this thread!!!!   I am in love!!!!!!  Thank you for posting pictures!


----------



## Froggie

Compass Rose said:


> This is the most beautiful watch on this thread!!!!   I am in love!!!!!!  Thank you for posting pictures!


Stunning piece!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Compass Rose said:


> This is the most beautiful watch on this thread!!!!   I am in love!!!!!!  Thank you for posting pictures!



Thank you sweetie, you've made my day


----------



## jmaemonte

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My two tone rose gold with black mother-of-pearl diamond dial



Oh that black MOP is just beautiful!  It is on my wish list.


----------



## XCCX

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My two tone rose gold with black mother-of-pearl diamond dial
> 
> View attachment 2205376



Omg the sweets!


----------



## jellyv

Froggie said:


> here's my custom ordered datejust, rose and yellow gold mid size 31mm in Platinum dial.



Was that created by Rolex? I didn't think they ever make up a watch mixing two different golds.  Are the diamonds Rolex or aftermarket?


----------



## cottoncloud

Hi, I'm new to this thread but I have been checking out Rolex watches for quite a while. I love seeing what you ladies have here, they are all so beautiful. Bought my first recently and am thrilled! Thanks for letting me share my joy.


----------



## XCCX

cottoncloud said:


> Hi, I'm new to this thread but I have been checking out Rolex watches for quite a while. I love seeing what you ladies have here, they are all so beautiful. Bought my first recently and am thrilled! Thanks for letting me share my joy.
> 
> View attachment 2208965


 
Love the dial!


----------



## chaika

What size is that?


----------



## cottoncloud

xactreality: Thx! The first time I had my eyes on this dial, I knew this is the one for me.

chaika: It's a 26mm ladies size


----------



## LocksAndKeys

The original Rolex thread, "ROLEX OWNERS: WHAT DO YOU HAVE?", has close to 2,000 posts but does not seem to be very active anymore. Maybe that thread is just to full/busy to keep going. That is why I started this updated Rolex thread! If you have already posted your Rolex in that thread, feel free to post updated pictures of it in this thread. Wristshots are more than welcome! 

I know many of us have and enjoy our Rolex, so lets bring this Rolex thread to life with discussions and many pictures and keep it active!


----------



## Serva1




----------



## LocksAndKeys

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2211582


Classic! Is it the 31mm?


----------



## Serva1

Yes , it's a 31mm and a perfect size for me. Rolex is a good everyday watch, sporty and nothing too fancy. Cartier has some beautiful watches too but with batteries. For an everyday watch I prefer the Rolex with the perpetual self-winding system. I love the crownclasp!!!I used to have this same model with an oysterlock, but I gave that one away...


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Serva1 said:


> Yes , it's a 31mm and a perfect size for me. Rolex is a good everyday watch, sporty and nothing too fancy. Cartier has some beautiful watches too but with batteries. For an everyday watch I prefer the Rolex with the perpetual self-winding system. I love the crownclasp!!!I used to have this same model with an oysterlock, but I gave that one away...



I plan on getting my next Rolex with the invisible clasp! It's a very seamless design!!


----------



## chaika

Gorgeous!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Ladies, feel free to post pictures of your Rolex!


----------



## mousdioufe

daytona 2 tone


----------



## mousdioufe

submariner


----------



## mousdioufe

datejust


----------



## mousdioufe

president


----------



## Serva1

the invisible crownclasp. Love your collection mousdioufe


----------



## LocksAndKeys

mousdioufe said:


> daytona 2 tone



I love your taste in watches! I personally love women rocking larger "mens" watches as well. I specifically adore your TT Daytona.


----------



## N_Architect

Daytona 116523 TT, dark navy blue Arabic dial:







Oyster 116000, silver/champagne Arabic dial:


----------



## XCCX

Datejust YG/SS 31mm


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

xactreality said:


> Datejust YG/SS 31mm
> 
> View attachment 2213944
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213946



SO pretty


----------



## cottoncloud

chaika said:


> Gorgeous!



Thx! ^^


----------



## LocksAndKeys

xactreality said:


> Datejust YG/SS 31mm
> 
> View attachment 2213944
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213946


xactreality, I have complemented your Rolex many times before, and now I will do it again because it is so beautiful...

GORGEOUS!!

I have been informed that I can get a new Rolex as my next birthday present (although my birthday isn't for 9+ months). Hopefully I can get it by the end of this summer though if I do a little persuading  

I plan on getting the exact same watch as yours. I am still debating though between the white MOP dial like yours or a champagne dial with Roman numerals or sticks. I love a champagne dial but am worried the gold Romans would blend in to much. Decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## namie

Me and my Rolex


----------



## XCCX

LocksAndKeys said:


> xactreality, I have complemented your Rolex many times before, and now I will do it again because it is so beautiful...
> 
> GORGEOUS!!
> 
> I have been informed that I can get a new Rolex as my next birthday present (although my birthday isn't for 9+ months). Hopefully I can get it by the end of this summer though if I do a little persuading
> 
> I plan on getting the exact same watch as yours. I am still debating though between the white MOP dial like yours or a champagne dial with Roman numerals or sticks. I love a champagne dial but am worried the gold Romans would blend in to much. Decisions, decisions!!!



Thank you! 

I'm sorry I can't help you decide between the 2 dials because those 2 are actually the ones I love most from Rolex!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

xactreality said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm sorry I can't help you decide between the 2 dials because those 2 are actually the ones I love most from Rolex!


Which one do you find yourself wearing/liking more? I know it's a tough call since they are both beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

LocksAndKeys said:


> Which one do you find yourself wearing/liking more? I know it's a tough call since they are both beautiful!



I love them both equally, put a lot of thought when I picked each one  
I wear the plain one more only because its more suitable for everyday while i save the diamond one to special outings/occasions..


----------



## LocksAndKeys

xactreality said:


> I love them both equally, put a lot of thought when I picked each one
> I wear the plain one more only because its more suitable for everyday while i save the diamond one to special outings/occasions..



They are both gorgeous, good choices


----------



## LocksAndKeys

sparklemint said:


> I have a lady datejust with YG/SS jubilee bracelet, champagne face, roman numerals. *I adore it, but I wish I had sprung for the diamond markers. *I love the roman numerals, but the diamonds add that extra little punch.
> Loved all the pics.. thanks everyone!!


sparklemint, can you post a picture of it? I am interested in seeing the champagne face!


----------



## AlexC5383

Hi all,
I'm new to rolex and would like to ask you all for advise. I'm thinking to get my dad his all time favorite Cellini rolex in black leather straps for Father's Day. So today I took him to Govberg, one of Rolex authorized dealer. They have the watch that he really likes. This place offer 10% discount compare to Tourneau. I was so tempted to get it for him but upon inspection I saw some minor scratches on the rim of the face. I asked the SA if there's a brand new one in stock which she said no. She constantly reminded me that it's a brand new watch. Keep in mind that this store also carry pre-owned watches. My question is: Does all rolex watches come with the hologram watch hang tag? Or does it come with certain models only? Because the one I saw at the store doesn't have the hologram tag. Could they possibly gave me the pre-owned watch instead? Is there anything else to look for in identify the authenticity of the watch? thank you so much ladies. I'm greatly appreciate it.


----------



## cottoncloud

Alex,

Not sure if by hang tag, you meant this? 



I'm no expert, but I learnt that this is on watches that are certified by COSC for the chronometer. 

As for scratches, the new one I bought came with protective films. You can verify authenticity by checking the serial number inside the watch near the 6 mark using a loupe. You can also post in TRF where there's also a group of Rolex enthusiasts/ collectors/ experts who could help. 

GL!


----------



## AlexC5383

cottoncloud said:


> Alex,
> 
> Not sure if by hang tag, you meant this?
> View attachment 2219089
> 
> 
> I'm no expert, but I learnt that this is on watches that are certified by COSC for the chronometer.
> 
> As for scratches, the new one I bought came with protective films. You can verify authenticity by checking the serial number inside the watch near the 6 mark using a loupe. You can also post in TRF where there's also a group of Rolex enthusiasts/ collectors/ experts who could help.
> 
> GL!



Thank you for your reply Cottoncloud . Yes, that's the hang tag I saw on numerous watches on this forum. Unfortunately I didn't see that on the watch today.. There's no protective film on the watch either. It seems to me that the watch has been worn. Thank you for pointing it out about checking serial numbers, I didn't thought of that.


----------



## bagsforme

AlexC5383 said:


> Thank you for your reply Cottoncloud . Yes, that's the hang tag I saw on numerous watches on this forum. Unfortunately I didn't see that on the watch today.. There's no protective film on the watch either. It seems to me that the watch has been worn. Thank you for pointing it out about checking serial numbers, I didn't thought of that.



Check the warranty card that came with it.  It should blank or have your information written on it.  There should be a hologram tag as well as another tag with serial and style on it.  Theres no reason a brand new watch shouldn't come with those things.


----------



## jenayb

TT Daytona


----------



## chinggay

jenaywins said:


> TT Daytona



Gorgeous! 

This thread really got me thinking if I should go ahead and get a daytona.


----------



## hgrealtor

FleurDeLis said:


> sorry it took so long, but here are pics of my rolex, one close is a close up and one a reg. distance


Love that  bezel!


----------



## jenayb

chinggay said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> This thread really got me thinking if I should go ahead and get a daytona.



Thank you!

Honestly, if the price makes sense for you and you are ready to invest in a great timepiece that you'll have for years.... The Daytona is a no-lose situation IMHO. I'm a fan of almost all Rolex models, but there is certainly something timeless and special about the Daytona for me personally.


----------



## chihuahua127

My 2 Rolex babies


----------



## whimsic

2 beauties:
Yachtmaster YG&Steel (2011)
Datejust 31mm RG&Steel (2013)


----------



## whimsic

chihuahua127 said:


> View attachment 2220661
> 
> My 2 Rolex babies



I love the white dial on your datejust


----------



## bb10lue

xactreality said:


> Datejust YG/SS 31mm
> 
> View attachment 2213944
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213946



Always love your stacks!!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Hi TPF'ers!
In one month, I'm graduating and I can choose a nice gift that will last me a lifetime.
I was thinking about a Rolex! 
Does anybody know if there's a big price difference around the world? I live in Belgium, but if there's really a big difference, I wouldn't mind waiting until I travel somewhere.
Thanks!


----------



## XCCX

bb10lue said:


> Always love your stacks!!



Thank you! I love your posts too!


----------



## valnsw

xactreality said:


> Datejust YG/SS 31mm
> 
> View attachment 2213944
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213946


 
Hi twin!


----------



## smom

whimsic said:


> View attachment 2222482
> 
> 
> 2 beauties:
> Yachtmaster YG&Steel (2011)
> Datejust 31mm RG&Steel (2013)



love love love your RG&steel datejust!!

I have exactly the same... 31mm datejust but white gold&steel with white face and roman numerals. I don't think they had that combo when I got mine!


----------



## XCCX

valnsw said:


> Hi twin!



Show me yours!


----------



## valnsw

xactreality said:


> Show me yours!



Old pic of mine


----------



## XCCX

valnsw said:


> Old pic of mine
> 
> View attachment 2223220



Gorgeous!!! and that ring!


----------



## whimsic

valnsw said:


> Old pic of mine
> 
> View attachment 2223220



Sisters?  gorgeous ring &#10084;


----------



## whimsic

26Alexandra said:


> Hi TPF'ers!
> In one month, I'm graduating and I can choose a nice gift that will last me a lifetime.
> I was thinking about a Rolex!
> Does anybody know if there's a big price difference around the world? I live in Belgium, but if there's really a big difference, I wouldn't mind waiting until I travel somewhere.
> Thanks!



There is quite a difference if you buy it from the airport with the VAT deducted. They usually have nice selections, too. Or if you have a specific one in mind they can order it for you (in Schipol, at least).

Congrats on your graduation


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Does anyone happen to have a Two Tone Rolex Datejust with a champagne dial and roman numerals that they can post a picture of? 

It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## krawford

Has anyone seen the ivory pyramid dial in real life?


----------



## AlexC5383

bagsforme said:


> Check the warranty card that came with it.  It should blank or have your information written on it.  There should be a hologram tag as well as another tag with serial and style on it.  Theres no reason a brand new watch shouldn't come with those things.



Thank you, Bagsforme


----------



## Tempo

[/attach]





locksandkeys said:


> i've went through this whole thread and it was amazing. If anyone has any new rolexes or just wants to post more pictures of their current ones, that would be great!


----------



## 26Alexandra

whimsic said:


> There is quite a difference if you buy it from the airport with the VAT deducted. They usually have nice selections, too. Or if you have a specific one in mind they can order it for you (in Schipol, at least).
> 
> Congrats on your graduation



Thank you!

Schiphol is not that far for me, so that's a great idea! Thanks


----------



## carebearz

Mine's the smaller watch. Now I'm lusting after my friend's watch!


----------



## yuanhongzhen

Help me to make decision please. I can't post new post right now.

I want to buy Jubilee, YG/SS bracelet,MOP dial with Diamond,fluted bezel. I am 5'8 tall and 39 years old. Should I go with 31mm or 26mm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## krawford

^ 
Definitely go with the 31 mm. I am 5'7 and tried both. The 26 mm was way too small especially when looking in a full length mirror AND harder to read.  I think the 31mm is the perfect size.  Timeless


----------



## whimsic

yuanhongzhen said:


> Help me to make decision please. I can't post new post right now.
> 
> I want to buy Jubilee, YG/SS bracelet,MOP dial with Diamond,fluted bezel. I am 5'8 tall and 39 years old. Should I go with 31mm or 26mm. Thanks in advance.



I love 26 if its full gold.. 31 is a perfect size


----------



## yuanhongzhen

whimsic said:


> I love 26 if its full gold.. 31 is a perfect size



How do you think about the combination? YG/SS jubilee 31mm MOP with diamond fluted bezel. I want to buy one that I can were everyday to work.


----------



## jellyv

yuanhongzhen said:


> How do you think about the combination? YG/SS jubilee 31mm MOP with diamond fluted bezel. I want to buy one that I can were everyday to work.



By "diamond fluted bezel" do you mean diamond markers on the MOP dial, and a fluted bezel? 

I think it sounds fabulous. And yes on the 31mm.


----------



## yuanhongzhen

jellyv said:


> By "diamond fluted bezel" do you mean diamond markers on the MOP dial, and a fluted bezel?
> 
> I think it sounds fabulous. And yes on the 31mm.



Only diamond on the MOP. Fluted bezel is yellow gold.


----------



## whimsic

yuanhongzhen said:


> How do you think about the combination? YG/SS jubilee 31mm MOP with diamond fluted bezel. I want to buy one that I can were everyday to work.








I think it's a beautiful combination. Which colour MOP are you considering? The watches pictured are both 31mm (i have a tiny wrist). The flute bezel is so shiny under bright light, i love it


----------



## jellyv

^Just _wow._


----------



## yuanhongzhen

whimsic said:


> View attachment 2233774
> 
> View attachment 2233775
> 
> 
> I think it's a beautiful combination. Which colour MOP are you considering? The watches pictured are both 31mm (i have a tiny wrist). The flute bezel is so shiny under bright light, i love it



WhiteMOP. How many choices of MOP?


----------



## carebearz

I like the white MOP better, black looks a bit too dark.


----------



## youngchick

My 5th anniversary gift from hubby


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

youngchick said:


> View attachment 2234397
> 
> 
> My 5th anniversary gift from hubby



That is next on my wish list. I just got my early tenth anniversary present(two tone daytona). Congratulations!! Love it!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Early tenth anniversary present..


----------



## whimsic

yuanhongzhen said:


> WhiteMOP. How many choices of MOP?



I've only seen these two. The dark is beautiful and varies in darkness, some are darker than others. I liked the dark until I saw the light one, it suits my skin tone better.


----------



## whimsic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 2234710
> 
> 
> Early tenth anniversary present..



Congrats in the present and anniversary. Nothing like a classic Daytona to celebrate this milestone :cheers:


----------



## lizz66

LOVE Everyones watches!

I am planning on buying my first luxury watch and going back and forth between the 31mm and 36mm.   My wrist is 6.75 inches as I am quite big boned, but it is flat if that makes sense.

Can I ask your recommendations on what size is more classic but wont look TOO small or TOO big


----------



## youngchick

ALLinTHEbag said:


> That is next on my wish list. I just got my early tenth anniversary present(two tone daytona). Congratulations!! Love it!!



I love it and get a lot of admirers . That's a gorgeous watch as well.  Enjoy!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

whimsic said:


> Congrats in the present and anniversary. Nothing like a classic Daytona to celebrate this milestone :cheers:


 
Thank you!! I just love Rolex watches...of all the watches I have to wear, they are my favorite.


----------



## jellyv

lizz66 said:
			
		

> Can I ask your recommendations on what size is more classic but wont look TOO small or TOO big



"Classic" would be the 31mm. The 36mm is classic for _men,_ and a more recent development for women.

That said, get what you love!


----------



## Jamily

Here is my datejust. Mop face with diamonds and diamond bezel. It was an anniversary gift from my lovely hubby x


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Rolex Submariner No Date


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

youngchick said:


> I love it and get a lot of admirers . That's a gorgeous watch as well.  Enjoy!!



Thank you!!


----------



## pennychiou

TravelBug said:


> View attachment 2173785
> 
> 
> Here is my new baby - 31mm with jubilee bracelet.



Love this one.  Gifted the same to my wife.


----------



## purse_addict1

whimsic said:


> View attachment 2222482
> 
> 
> 2 beauties:
> Yachtmaster YG&Steel (2011)
> Datejust 31mm RG&Steel (2013)



Do you find the YM too heavy? I want this watch (the SS and Platinum but it is quite heavy). What about the 31mm? Is that lighter? Would you consider weighing them and letting me know?


----------



## bozack

Hello all,

Was looking at getting my wife a 31mm Rolex Datejust with Fluted Jubilee like this one:

http://swissluxury.com/product_images/178274wrj.jpg

However also looking at this Omega...

http://swissluxury.com/product_images/23110302002001.jpg

She likes the 30+ mm size better than the smaller, knowing this is a Rolex post but still wondering opinions....also any owner thoughts on 31mm size? I normally post on watch forums but that is mostly guys, any ladies opinions appreciated

Thanks


----------



## carebearz

If you get the Omega, would your wife still want a Rolex years down the road? Similarly, if you get the Rokex, would she still want the Omega later? 

My SO usually helps me make decisions by asking such questions.


----------



## cottoncloud

Not a fan of the markers on the Omega but that's just me. I'll go with the Rolex if that helps


----------



## jellyv

Those were exactly the watches I was debating myself when I was shopping. I chose the 31mm Rolex, white dial with Romans (my dial was a more modern version of this one, though, without the outer rim of small markings).

The Omega was very unimpressive to me, personally, in person. It's important to see them in real life and not rely on photos. Has she done so? I was all set to love the Omega but did not. Also, at 30mm, it wears just a little smaller than that Rolex.

The 31mm is a great size.


----------



## bozack

thanks all, she has seen and tried on both, she doesn't seem to care about brands and if anything would rather having something that isn't a Rolex simply for the sake of not being a Rolex, however with that said she did seem to gravitate more towards the jubilee bracelet and the romans on the Rolex as she felt it was a bit dressier than the Omega. It was a shame to me the Omega doesn't have polished center links as that may have made a difference, though she did seem again to prefer the more complex looking bracelet of the Rolex as she did not like the more plain oyster style Rolex bracelet.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

bozack said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Was looking at getting my wife a 31mm Rolex Datejust with Fluted Jubilee like this one:
> 
> http://swissluxury.com/product_images/178274wrj.jpg
> 
> However also looking at this Omega...
> 
> http://swissluxury.com/product_images/23110302002001.jpg
> 
> She likes the 30+ mm size better than the smaller, knowing this is a Rolex post but still wondering opinions....also any owner thoughts on 31mm size? I normally post on watch forums but that is mostly guys, any ladies opinions appreciated
> 
> Thanks


Too small! I have a 36 datejust and it's the perfect size. I also borrow my boyfriends 41 often. I think the trend is for bigger watches lately


----------



## lizz66

bozack said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Was looking at getting my wife a 31mm Rolex Datejust with Fluted Jubilee like this one:
> 
> http://swissluxury.com/product_images/178274wrj.jpg
> 
> However also looking at this Omega...
> 
> http://swissluxury.com/product_images/23110302002001.jpg
> 
> She likes the 30+ mm size better than the smaller, knowing this is a Rolex post but still wondering opinions....also any owner thoughts on 31mm size? I normally post on watch forums but that is mostly guys, any ladies opinions appreciated
> 
> Thanks



I was looking at these exact two watches but in the next sizer bigger and ended up going with the Cartier ballon bleu.  The omega one is beautiful and love that you can see the insides of the watch on the back. I also like how it only needs to be serviced every 9 years and has a 5 year warranty vs rolex's 2.  If you are thinking of a quartz model, I think it is half the price as the automatic.  Having said all that, I would lean to the Rolex if its her first high end piece.  It also has a much better resale price.


----------



## Audrey_S

lizz66 said:


> I was looking at these exact two watches but in the next sizer bigger and ended up going with the Cartier ballon bleu.  The omega one is beautiful and love that you can see the insides of the watch on the back. I also like how it only needs to be serviced every 9 years and has a 5 year warranty vs rolex's 2.  If you are thinking of a quartz model, I think it is half the price as the automatic.  Having said all that, I would lean to the Rolex if its her first high end piece.  It also has a much better resale price.




Hi, I had the same dilemma in choosing between a rolex datejust and the omega aqua terra you are debating!  Both are wonderful and I'm sure either one would make a great watch!  I asked the AD sales to take pictures of the watch on me and compared the photos side by side.  For some reason, the pictures feel more objective over staring consistently at the mirror LOL 

Originally I opted for the Rolex but after running it through my mind and my personal lifestyle, I preferred something quality but more subtle (i.e., I feel the Rolex was a bit too much in the face - but that's just me because I prefer a more subtle look) whereas the Omega style is a bit more simple and elegant.  True, Rolex has better resale value but for me I wanted to wear it daily for several years.  

The AD also showed me the aqua terra with MOP face and diamond markers.  For the same MOP face and diamond markers I would have to pay Double at ROLEX and so I finally opted for the Aqua Terra.   I love bling, but would not necessarily want to look bling all the time so this watch seemed to do the job for both work and on those days I would just wear jeans.  I guess both look great dressed up or casual.  

I find that the men's watch forums have a more detailed and technical view on both watches but at the end of the day, you should try both and see which one sings to you!  I've attached a copy of the watch I purchased and very happy with my choice. Sorry the camera is not that great on my MacBook.  An Omega Aqua Terra with MOP and diamond markers.  I notice that most of the beautiful girls in this forum prefer Rolex but for me, I preferred this look with my work and casual more than the Rolex.  But definitely you can't go wrong on either one!  Let us know what you pick!!


----------



## Audrey_S

Sorry this is a better photo.


----------



## JazzyRachel

My new Rolex. Early birthday present from my wonderful hubby!


----------



## Greentea

JazzyRachel said:


> My new Rolex. Early birthday present from my wonderful hubby!



Gorgeous - I love the Romans. And your ring is TDF


----------



## MySharona

JazzyRachel said:


> My new Rolex. Early birthday present from my wonderful hubby!



Beautiful!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## tictac43

these are all beautiful watches!!


----------



## JazzyRachel

Greentea said:


> Gorgeous - I love the Romans. And your ring is TDF


Thank you!


----------



## JazzyRachel

MySharona said:


> Beautiful!  Wear it in good health!


Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

JazzyRachel said:


> My new Rolex. Early birthday present from my wonderful hubby!



Just gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## mybagismylife

bspcc87 said:


> Rolex Daytona mop with diamond markers


Nice


----------



## Hamanana

YG Submariner with a black dial


----------



## Hamanana

And am lusting after the Datejust special edition (pic) ...but was told by my local rolex outlet that I would have to wait 3-6 months to order from Switzerland since it isnt a bestseller


----------



## XCCX

Hamanana said:


> YG Submariner with a black dial



Wow what's the color name of your clic clac??? Its gorgeous!


----------



## Hamanana

xactreality said:


> Wow what's the color name of your clic clac??? Its gorgeous!


I think it's called Poudre (powder pink) tho it looks quite different here than it is without the lighting tho


----------



## pennychiou

pennychiou said:


> Love this one.  Gifted the same to my wife.



Photo of the watch---I plan to have the 36mm one to pair with this.


----------



## nvie

bozack said:


> thanks all, she has seen and tried on both, she doesn't seem to care about brands and if anything would rather having something that isn't a Rolex simply for the sake of not being a Rolex, however with that said she did seem to gravitate more towards the jubilee bracelet and the romans on the Rolex as she felt it was a bit dressier than the Omega. It was a shame to me the Omega doesn't have polished center links as that may have made a difference, though she did seem again to prefer the more complex looking bracelet of the Rolex as she did not like the more plain oyster style Rolex bracelet.


I find the Omega AT is  daily wear, as I am not careful with watches, the watch has lots of scratches but I love it. I keep the Rolex Datejust for more formal office functions and evenings. In case you are wondering, Rolex was purchased first then the Omega. Both are fabulous watches but I prefer Omega as mine is quartz.


----------



## Mr.GQ

My new baby


----------



## emma4ever

love my daytona watch


----------



## chessmont

wowza emma4ever!  Gorgeous


----------



## chessmont

Mr.GQ said:


> My new baby
> 
> very nice!


----------



## Bitten

Mr.GQ said:


> My new baby


 
Wow, looks great on your wrist!! 



emma4ever said:


> love my daytona watch


 
What a beauty - it goes so perfectly with your bangle!


----------



## geepolish

Machick333 said:


> I don't think I ever posted my pics here... I did a reveal but thought I'd post some pics here too
> 
> My 31 mm date just ss/rg pink face
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ....
> 
> I would loveeeeeee a all RG one one day! Lol



I know this is an older post, but if you read this can you please let me know if the roman numbers on your watch are all pink with no black in the middle? Im in the process of buying a similar one as yours and my SA said the numbers are black with pink border? I'm so confused!


----------



## Machick333

geepolish said:


> I know this is an older post, but if you read this can you please let me know if the roman numbers on your watch are all pink with no black in the middle? Im in the process of buying a similar one as yours and my SA said the numbers are black with pink border? I'm so confused!



Hi! No mine are pink ... No black that I can see! Ohhh good luck buying your rolex !


----------



## wie_bagslover

Mine... 26mm datejust starburst dial with diamond marker


----------



## geepolish

Machick333 said:


> Hi! No mine are pink ... No black that I can see! Ohhh good luck buying your rolex !


Thanks so much for clarifying! I think I may go with MOP dial, and SA said the roman numbers are going to be all pink for sure. Thanks again!!


----------



## thebatgirl

I love everyone's watches! Especially the ones with the awesome colored dials. I have a stainless steel Rolex DateJust with the black dial. My parents gave it to me for my high school graduation in May 2006. I've worn it every single day since, just got it serviced for the first time in June. I love my watch... All of my girlfriends wear extra flashy rose gold/cz Michael Kors watches and often, in jest of course, say I have the grandpa watch lol. But I love it. My boyfriend has a pretty awesome special edition green rolex submariner. I have my heart set on a gold rolex... let's see how well the rest of the year treats me! sorry I forgot to rotate the image.


----------



## cathmenaney

Thought I'd post a couple of pics of my new Rolex...36mm bi colour date just with diamond markers...early 50th bd present from my DH ..


----------



## designerdiva40

My hubby's WG Daytona


----------



## krawford

cathmenaney said:


> Thought I'd post a couple of pics of my new Rolex...36mm bi colour date just with diamond markers...early 50th bd present from my DH ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2283697
> View attachment 2283698
> View attachment 2283699


----------



## Jinsun

I can't decide btwn fluted or dome, dial color, or bracelet style!







Initially I wanted the oyster bracelet but I know the jubilee is a classic. I am 31 btw.  I own a small cartier ballon bleu and the smallest size chopard happy sport with blk leather strap. My fashion watch is a rose gold Michelle sports sail with rubber strap and a rose gold Nixon spur. I def want rose gold two tone rolex in either a size 31 or 36.  So here's the thing both the dome and fluted bezel does not scream out to me but I really really want a rolex. On here I see a lot of mixes btwn fluted and oyster or domed and jubilee. On the watch forums with watch enthusiast they recommend domed with oyster or fluted with jubilee.  I'm afraid if I get one or the other I will regret it later on. Like with chanel. When I bought my first and only flap in my early twenties I detested the caviar as I thought it didn't suit my age and ended up getting a hybrid with a distressed leather on classic chain but with a mm closure.  Now tho I love my bag I regret not buying a true classic caviar. I did try on what was in stock at my local store but I'm such an indecisive person. No friends to ask for opinions as they are not into luxury items or cannot afford them and I do not want to rub it in their faces. So I am asking my fellow tpf members for advice!  TIA!


----------



## Jinsun

Btw, I think I am leaning towards the fluted bezel. But oyster or jubilee bracelet and which dial color??


----------



## bem3231

Jinsun said:


> I can't decide btwn fluted or dome, dial color, or bracelet style!
> 
> View attachment 2285695
> View attachment 2285696
> View attachment 2285697
> View attachment 2285698
> 
> 
> Initially I wanted the oyster bracelet but I know the jubilee is a classic. I am 31 btw.  I own a small cartier ballon bleu and the smallest size chopard happy sport with blk leather strap. My fashion watch is a rose gold Michelle sports sail with rubber strap and a rose gold Nixon spur. I def want rose gold two tone rolex in either a size 31 or 36.  So here's the thing both the dome and fluted bezel does not scream out to me but I really really want a rolex. On here I see a lot of mixes btwn fluted and oyster or domed and jubilee. On the watch forums with watch enthusiast they recommend domed with oyster or fluted with jubilee.  I'm afraid if I get one or the other I will regret it later on. Like with chanel. When I bought my first and only flap in my early twenties I detested the caviar as I thought it didn't suit my age and ended up getting a hybrid with a distressed leather on classic chain but with a mm closure.  Now tho I love my bag I regret not buying a true classic caviar. I did try on what was in stock at my local store but I'm such an indecisive person. No friends to ask for opinions as they are not into luxury items or cannot afford them and I do not want to rub it in their faces. So I am asking my fellow tpf members for advice!  TIA!



It really helped me to try a multitude of styles / sizes on and take photos (wrist shot, arm shot, and full length). It really helped me see what looked best on me despite what I was drawn to in the case. Initially I was sure I wanted 31mm two tone fluted bezel, white mop face and diamond markers, but I ended up with something quite different. Good luck!!


----------



## CATEYES

Jinsun said:


> I can't decide btwn fluted or dome, dial color, or bracelet style!
> 
> View attachment 2285695
> View attachment 2285696
> View attachment 2285697
> View attachment 2285698
> 
> 
> Initially I wanted the oyster bracelet but I know the jubilee is a classic. I am 31 btw.  I own a small cartier ballon bleu and the smallest size chopard happy sport with blk leather strap. My fashion watch is a rose gold Michelle sports sail with rubber strap and a rose gold Nixon spur. I def want rose gold two tone rolex in either a size 31 or 36.  So here's the thing both the dome and fluted bezel does not scream out to me but I really really want a rolex. On here I see a lot of mixes btwn fluted and oyster or domed and jubilee. On the watch forums with watch enthusiast they recommend domed with oyster or fluted with jubilee.  I'm afraid if I get one or the other I will regret it later on. Like with chanel. When I bought my first and only flap in my early twenties I detested the caviar as I thought it didn't suit my age and ended up getting a hybrid with a distressed leather on classic chain but with a mm closure.  Now tho I love my bag I regret not buying a true classic caviar. I did try on what was in stock at my local store but I'm such an indecisive person. No friends to ask for opinions as they are not into luxury items or cannot afford them and I do not want to rub it in their faces. So I am asking my fellow tpf members for advice!  TIA!


Hey Jinsun! I know what you mean about buying Chanel's (and LV's) at one stage of life and then wishing as I aged I had bought something else. Sigh...expensive mistakes. But maybe you learned because you are doing your homework before this big purchase The black background def sticks out to me with the rose gold markers. :kiss: But .... The mop seems like it pops too and will match a lot more. I really like the jubilee bracelet best too... Maybe do as someone else here suggested and take photos of them on your wrist and see which suit you best. Happy choosing!!


----------



## Jinsun

So this is how I laid out the pictures....by bezel then by bracelet. I do like the black dial, fluted bezel and oyster bracelet combo so far. I'm going to go and see what my store has again and try them on.  Last time I went I didn't see a black dial and they mostly had TT YG. I will try on sizes and see which size I prefer and see if they can get a color combo I like to try on. Thanks ladies


----------



## Opeth10

Hello - a quick question.  I plan buying day-date in YG 36 and not certain about the dial color.  Is champagne too blingy?  I am concerned i might get tired  of it quickly and want something permanent for this money.  What say you?  thanks


----------



## CATEYES

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2285948
> View attachment 2285949
> View attachment 2285950
> View attachment 2285951
> View attachment 2285952
> View attachment 2285953
> View attachment 2285954
> View attachment 2285955
> 
> 
> So this is how I laid out the pictures....by bezel then by bracelet. I do like the black dial, fluted bezel and oyster bracelet combo so far. I'm going to go and see what my store has again and try them on.  Last time I went I didn't see a black dial and they mostly had TT YG. I will try on sizes and see which size I prefer and see if they can get a color combo I like to try on. Thanks ladies


To me, the jubilee bracelet looks more feminine. (not sure what fluted means) but I like the last picture the most. The smoothness encompassing the face looks more modern....I wish this was me getting this watch-lol!! Have fun!


----------



## bem3231

Opeth10 said:


> Hello - a quick question.  I plan buying day-date in YG 36 and not certain about the dial color.  Is champagne too blingy?  I am concerned i might get tired  of it quickly and want something permanent for this money.  What say you?  thanks



I got a silver dial with my yg president. I don't actually like the champagne dial w yg - I think it's a bit too much. The silver still blends but is softer IMO.


----------



## Jinsun

CATEYES said:


> To me, the jubilee bracelet looks more feminine. (not sure what fluted means) but I like the last picture the most. The smoothness encompassing the face looks more modern....I wish this was me getting this watch-lol!! Have fun!



fluted bezel is the chiseled/ridged look.  I am so stumped.  DH likes the oyster and both the domed and fluted bezel.  He tells me to go try it on with him but he rarely has time to go to the mall with me.  Working 24/7.  

Didn't realize the pics were going to be so big.  They are the same pics except the last 4 are screen shots of the first 4.

I think it's going to take about 4 mos before I get my watch due to DH being so busy.  I'm going to nag him on his only day off to take me to the mall to pick out a rolex.


----------



## CATEYES

Jinsun said:


> fluted bezel is the chiseled/ridged look.  I am so stumped.  DH likes the oyster and both the domed and fluted bezel.  He tells me to go try it on with him but he rarely has time to go to the mall with me.  Working 24/7.
> 
> Didn't realize the pics were going to be so big.  They are the same pics except the last 4 are screen shots of the first 4.
> 
> I think it's going to take about 4 mos before I get my watch due to DH being so busy.  I'm going to nag him on his only day off to take me to the mall to pick out a rolex.



Guess it depends on your style. I know you like Cartier and VCA too so I assume you would pair with those bracelets. Both are beautiful but if it were me I wouldn't get the fluted but I would get the domed if I had your jewelry collection. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jinsun

Thanks cateyes. I'm going to go try some on once my oldest starts preK


----------



## nvie

Jinsun said:


> fluted bezel is the chiseled/ridged look.  I am so stumped.  DH likes the oyster and both the domed and fluted bezel.  He tells me to go try it on with him but he rarely has time to go to the mall with me.  Working 24/7.
> 
> Didn't realize the pics were going to be so big.  They are the same pics except the last 4 are screen shots of the first 4.
> 
> I think it's going to take about 4 mos before I get my watch due to DH being so busy.  I'm going to nag him on his only day off to take me to the mall to pick out a rolex.


Fluted bezel with jubilee bracelet. Go for the classic look, cause you can see fine scratches which eventually turns up on the watch. You will end up with lots of scratches visible on the dome bezel and or with the oyster bracelet. Just my two cents. I would go for dark MOP dial (since you like black dial) and diamond markers.  you won't regret on that combination!


----------



## spoiledwify

Here are my humble collection&#9786;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Yatch master 2 tone
	

		
			
		

		
	




2 tone jubilee with diamond face] 
My daily watch


----------



## spoiledwify

spoiledwify said:


> Here are my humble collection&#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289565
> 
> 
> Yatch master 2 tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289567
> 
> 
> 2 tone jubilee with diamond face]
> My daily watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289569





Presidential with diamond face


----------



## MissPositivity

Hello,

I'm also debating which watch to get, I'm thinking of the Rolex Perpetual Oyster with the fluted bezel and diamond markers or is there another Rolex that has a similar clean look?

Thanks!


----------



## hja

Here's mine: midsize, two tone, silver dial with diamond markers. My birthday gift from hubby


----------



## verine0529

my only rolex......


----------



## starlitgrove

My only Rolex, a simple OP


----------



## jenayb

My most recent and absolute favourite purchase. 

Panda dial Daytona.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

verine0529 said:


> my only rolex......


Wow this a beautiful dial! Never seen one like this before.


----------



## Audrey_S

My latest addition SS MOP Datejust


----------



## krawford

Audrey_S said:


> My latest addition SS MOP Datejust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302291


Very nice!!  Is that a pink MOP?


----------



## Audrey_S

Krawford:  white mop but has pink hues


----------



## _debi_

starlitgrove said:


> My only Rolex, a simple OP
> 
> View attachment 2291126



Lovely! The exact same as mine except that mine has the date. For me simple is the best.


----------



## joanniii

This is my two toned oyster perpectual date just in 31mm! It is a limited edition brown watch face which I totally love because it matches my LV bags 

Everyone's watches are gorgeous by the way!


----------



## rdgldy

My I Phone pictures are not posting for some reason, but I have the airking stainless with salmon face.


----------



## youngchick

joanniii said:


> This is my two toned oyster perpectual date just in 31mm! It is a limited edition brown watch face which I totally love because it matches my LV bags
> 
> Everyone's watches are gorgeous by the way!



I have one that's almost exactly the same and I love that it matches LV, too!!!  My husband actually pointed it out


----------



## rdgldy

My Air King-I love this watch and wear it every day!


----------



## jenayb

rdgldy said:


> My Air King-I love this watch and wear it every day!




Beautiful and incredibly classic!


----------



## rdgldy

jenaywins said:


> Beautiful and incredibly classic!



thanks!!


----------



## jmaemonte

jenaywins said:


> My most recent and absolute favourite purchase.
> 
> Panda dial Daytona.



Ohhhh......the panda!  Gorgeous!


----------



## cherrycookies

My understated Rollie


----------



## Mi_Lan

My birthday present: A  TT rose gold Ladies date just with diamond marker.


----------



## jellyv

joanniii said:


> This is my two toned oyster perpectual date just in 31mm! It is a limited edition brown watch face which I totally love because it matches my LV bags



A total stunner, one of the best Rolex has come out with in recent years.Congrats.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

My two Rolex watches. My parents have me the lady's TT for my 16th birthday and DH gave me the white gold President. Everyone tells me to have Rolex add a diamond dial and bezel, but I really love the understated look.


----------



## Lux_Mommy

Wow please excuse my horrible pics above!


----------



## krism805

it used to hubby's watch, but since I love big mens watches, he finally gave it to me


----------



## joanniii

jellyv said:


> A total stunner, one of the best Rolex has come out with in recent years.Congrats.



Thanks for the compliments  :kiss:


----------



## Mr.GQ

krism805 said:


> it used to hubby's watch, but since I love big mens watches, he finally gave it to me
> 
> View attachment 2306805



Very nice!  We're watch twins.


----------



## mousdioufe

Rolex turnograph


----------



## mousdioufe

Oops


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anybody know the current price of the rolex daydate or daytona in solid gold with a leather stap? thank you


----------



## rachelkitty

cherrycookies said:


> My understated Rollie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2305559



Love this simple combo!! Is this a 31mm or 26mm?


----------



## rachelkitty

joanniii said:


> This is my two toned oyster perpectual date just in 31mm! It is a limited edition brown watch face which I totally love because it matches my LV bags
> 
> Everyone's watches are gorgeous by the way!



Beautiful! Rose gold with warm dark color dials like yours or dark MOP is match made in heaven!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Pic of me and my bff - my Rolex Yachmaster Mid and her Tag.  
It was gift to myself for year end at work last year


----------



## snowtire

stmary said:


> Here's my two tone datejust ( was my mom's but she got a new watch and gave this to me)
> View attachment 2167963


could you please tell me if this is the 31mm or 36? i really like how it looks on you!! thanks.


----------



## stmary

snowtire said:


> could you please tell me if this is the 31mm or 36? i really like how it looks on you!! thanks.



Hi snowtire,
    It's actually 28mm. I have small wrist (14.5) that's why it look ' bigger'. Hope  this helps.


----------



## jellyv

stmary said:


> Hi snowtire,
> It's actually 28mm. I have small wrist (14.5) that's why it look ' bigger'. Hope  this helps.



The small DateJust is 26mm. Lovely watch!


----------



## stmary

jellyv said:


> The small DateJust is 26mm. Lovely watch!



 pardon my mistake, thank you for correcting me


----------



## Audrey_S

Some more modeling pictures of my mop 26mm date just as a request from a recent forum poster


----------



## pamelala06

hja said:


> Here's mine: midsize, two tone, silver dial with diamond markers. My birthday gift from hubby
> 
> View attachment 2289949


----------



## mousdioufe

Rolex president


----------



## bellaCoco

thank you ladies for all your Pictures, I am looking to get one in the future so this thread really helped:


----------



## Mi_Lan

mousdioufe said:


> Rolex president



Wow amazing.


----------



## rachelkitty

mousdioufe said:


> Rolex president



Timeless and classic!


----------



## Opeth10

mousdioufe said:


> Rolex president


we are watch twins - was deliberating whether to have white or champagne dial and ended up with a white one - in hindsight that was a right decision


----------



## champagne_xoxo

I'm joining the club!

Mine is 34mm mop datejust diamond markers SS/yellow gold 
Moms is 32mm mop datejust diamond markers SS/rose gold

We bought both ours at the same time  

The 34mm looks giant on my arm but I have pretty small hands (wrist is around 14.5cm/5.7in and my moms are even smaller). 

The mop is just gorgeous, glows pink cream and turquoise. The diamonds are just icing on top! 

I am ecstatic


----------



## pink2356




----------



## chessmont

very sleek and chic look pink2356


----------



## Queen J

S/S Jubilee band, Mother of Pearl, Diamond bezel and markers.


----------



## qookymonster

Hi ladies, I've been thinking of getting a Rolex recently. I'm eyeing a vintage all-gold oyster perpetual datejust with diamond markers. I would likely have to trade in my 4-diamond yg Cartier love bracelet to get this though. And besides, I probably wouldn't wear a love together with the Rolex. Do you think the Rolex is worth giving up my love for? I should add that I'm not usually a watch person, but there is something just so sophisticated about a Rolex. TIA!


----------



## Swanky

^ please start a new thread, this is really more of a thread to share pics and comments about the pics in it.


----------



## avonlea

I'm loving all the gorgeous watches and lusting after my own!


----------



## maniacalmollie

Hoping I remember how to post a photo. Pardon me if it's a failure!

I have been reading through the thread and enjoying the diversity of the watches-- and the decadent luxury of many of them. Wow!

Just got a Rolex for my wedding anniversary. I am sporty and athletic and have loved the Professional Series watches for a long time for their durability and simplicity. They go well with my lifestyle of skiing and hiking and distance running and generally just being active and casual. I looked for a long time at Submariner, but then I saw the Explorer and I was hooked. Flies under the radar, and is simple and clean, much like my style. Some might say 39mm is a little big for my small wrist, but I am a wearer of wide cuff bracelets anyway, so it feels right to me.

Looks huge in this picture:






This is what it really looks like, in terms of size, in context:


----------



## MySharona

LOVE your new Explorer and I think it looks great on you!  I wear a Sub, and I actually think the shape of the Explorer sits better on a smaller wrist than the Sub.  Outstanding choice!


----------



## WingNut

I treated myself to a Daytona early last year


----------



## dhee_un

Datejust jubilee with diamond markers


----------



## MyDogTink

joanniii said:


> This is my two toned oyster perpectual date just in 31mm! It is a limited edition brown watch face which I totally love because it matches my LV bags
> 
> Everyone's watches are gorgeous by the way!


joanniiii - is this pink/rose gold. I tried one on this weekend and loved it.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Ladies, I can finally contribute! Introducing my new Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust with white dial and index markers. I totally love it and can´t wait to wear it. It´s so sporty and casual - I have so many watches that are all more feminine and dressy so I really wanted this look for my first Rolex.
Thanks everyone for letting me share!


----------



## krawford

LovingDiamonds said:


> Ladies, I can finally contribute! Introducing my new Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust with white dial and index markers. I totally love it and can´t wait to wear it. It´s so sporty and casual - I have so many watches that are all more feminine and dressy so I really wanted this look for my first Rolex.
> Thanks everyone for letting me share!


 Beautiful!  I am really starting to like the index markers.


----------



## anasa

Not sure which model this is, but here's my contribution! &#128513; A mod shot with my Philip Lim for Target outfit, hehe.




And another shot:



I have a smaller, rose gold one but there's something about this larger men's size that's SO chic (I think, anyway).


----------



## jmaemonte

WingNut said:


> I treated myself to a Daytona early last year



I just adore the panda dial!  Great choice!


----------



## kim_mac

my second rolex - everose daytona


----------



## joanniii

MyDogTink said:


> joanniiii - is this pink/rose gold. I tried one on this weekend and loved it.




Yes it is! The brown watch face is supposedly limited edition too! 

P.S. sorry for the late reply.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Mi_Lan said:


> My birthday present: A  TT rose gold Ladies date just with diamond marker.
> 
> View attachment 2306447
> View attachment 2306448



my dream watch. I plan to have one by my 30th or atleast sometime next year 

it's beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

Love all the new watches!


----------



## Queen J

My original Rolex from 12 years ago.


----------



## ritalaiwl

Graduation gift from papa!


----------



## pringirl

My first Rolex bot with my own moolah.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

ritalaiwl said:


> Graduation gift from papa!



Welcome to the purse forum!!!  Your watch is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous and congratulations!!!  You have a real special papa for giving you such a special gift.  ENJOY every moment wearing it and also welcome to the Rolex Club


----------



## tutushopper

Here is one of mine (I can't get the files small enough on my phone to post others):


----------



## suncitystyle

First post here on the forum! 

This Rolex was passed down to me from my Grandpa, needless to say it is my most prized piece and worth millions to me!


----------



## kbella86

Hello! Congratulations on your soon-to-be purchase!

I have a ladies date-just in Yellow Gold with diamond bezel and markers. 

Here's a pic below, I love it!!


----------



## Reiana

pringirl said:


> My first Rolex bot with my own moolah.


I love the flower face. I own the same one. Think it's one of the most beautiful Rolex ever but most of the time, I wear my SS 31 white face Date Just or my Yachtmaster.


----------



## pringirl

Reiana said:


> I love the flower face. I own the same one. Think it's one of the most beautiful Rolex ever but most of the time, I wear my SS 31 white face Date Just or my Yachtmaster.



Thanks Reiana. Any reason why u don't wear it often?

It was love at first sight for me although it's not the typical classic rolex design.


----------



## Reiana

pringirl said:


> Thanks Reiana. Any reason why u don't wear it often?
> 
> It was love at first sight for me although it's not the typical classic rolex design.


 
Love at first sight. True. But I think it's more a special occasion watch, than an every day watch. And I want to keep her in perfect shape as long as possilble. And it depends on the mood I'm in. 
Sometimes I prefer a bigger watch, then it's the Yachtmasters turn.
My white face Rolex is seven years old now, she has scratches and isn't that shiny anymore. So I use her almost every day. I call her my work watch and I don't freak out anymore, when I bump on a table or something else.


----------



## pringirl

Reiana said:


> Love at first sight. True. But I think it's more a special occasion watch, than an every day watch. And I want to keep her in perfect shape as long as possilble. And it depends on the mood I'm in.
> Sometimes I prefer a bigger watch, then it's the Yachtmasters turn.
> My white face Rolex is seven years old now, she has scratches and isn't that shiny anymore. So I use her almost every day. I call her my work watch and I don't freak out anymore, when I bump on a table or something else.



any pics to share? Would love to see your collection


----------



## jclaybo

Loving all the pics!! I just inherited a vintage Rolex circa 1968 I believe and its needs tons of work, looking into taking it to a certified Rolex repair shop to bring new life to her. Hope to come back soon with me own pics


----------



## Reiana

So, I hope, this works out.
The white one and the Yachtmaster are my everyday watches. The one with the flowers for special occasions or when I'm in the mood for flowers 
And the little one "The old Lady" is my first Rolex, bought back in 1996. I hardly wear her anymore.


----------



## cutetoby

Rose gold/SS with rose gold face and diamond markers.


----------



## kellybelly11111

hubby surprised me with this for our third wedding anniversary!


----------



## Chanelle

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 2387968
> 
> 
> Rose gold/SS with rose gold face and diamond markers.



love love love the rose gold face  
i have the exact same one, but with MOP face, i might change it to RG in sometimes


----------



## Chanelle

Reiana said:


> So, I hope, this works out.
> The white one and the Yachtmaster are my everyday watches. The one with the flowers for special occasions or when I'm in the mood for flowers
> And the little one "The old Lady" is my first Rolex, bought back in 1996. I hardly wear her anymore.



love your collections


----------



## Reiana

Thank you Chanelle


----------



## DS2006

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 2387968
> 
> 
> Rose gold/SS with rose gold face and diamond markers.



I love them all, but I think this would be my choice in 31mm!!! So gorgeous!


----------



## nanrao

cherrycookies said:


> My understated Rollie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2305559



Is that an MoP dial? What size is it? Its gorgeous and so elegant!


----------



## baggingthebag




----------



## blumster

I love this!  What size is it?  Is that the silver diamond dial?  Just gorgeous on you!


----------



## baggingthebag

blumster said:


> I love this!  What size is it?  Is that the silver diamond dial?  Just gorgeous on you!


Thank you Blumster! Its 31mm - yes, silver diamond dial... I had a hard time deciding between pink and silver. Finally settled on silver!


----------



## originalheather

36mm Datejust, MOP face, diamond markers
(I also inherited a YG w/diamonds Daydate but I rarely wear, not really my style)


----------



## blumster

Thank you Blumster! Its 31mm - yes, silver diamond dial... I had a hard time deciding between pink and silver. Finally settled on silver!

I have a 36mm silver diamond dial date just that I am awaiting delivery (I had the dial changed from the silver jubilee).  Can't wait until it arrives and will try to post pics when it does.


----------



## baggingthebag

blumster said:


> Thank you Blumster! Its 31mm - yes, silver diamond dial... I had a hard time deciding between pink and silver. Finally settled on silver!
> 
> I have a 36mm silver diamond dial date just that I am awaiting delivery (I had the dial changed from the silver jubilee).  Can't wait until it arrives and will try to post pics when it does.


 yes.. do post pics! Did you get tired of the silver jubilee dial? 
I keep thinking of changing the dial of my watch... I really want a blue dial with diamonds or blue jubilee dial, but then I feel silver diamond dial is classic so maybe the next one I get could be a blue face - and probably 36mm.


----------



## blumster

baggingthebag said:


> yes.. do post pics! Did you get tired of the silver jubilee dial?
> I keep thinking of changing the dial of my watch... I really want a blue dial with diamonds or blue jubilee dial, but then I feel silver diamond dial is classic so maybe the next one I get could be a blue face - and probably 36mm.


My DH bought me the watch two years ago for my 40th.  I picked out the dial and everything but when I started wearing it, it drove me nuts how BUSY the dial looked with the jubilee pattern going across it.  It just wasn't for me! Major buyer's remorse!  I prefer clean and simple.  I think silver diamond is stunning.  It has a bit of luminescence and brightness and is so clean and classy.  Can't wait for mine to arrive.  I also really liked the black diamond dial but decided to keep it light.


----------



## baggingthebag

blumster said:


> My DH bought me the watch two years ago for my 40th.  I picked out the dial and everything but when I started wearing it, it drove me nuts how BUSY the dial looked with the jubilee pattern going across it.  It just wasn't for me! Major buyer's remorse!  I prefer clean and simple.  I think silver diamond is stunning.  It has a bit of luminescence and brightness and is so clean and classy.  Can't wait for mine to arrive.  I also really liked the black diamond dial but decided to keep it light.


Its true. The silver diamond dial is so versatile. You can wear it with everything and anything and it looks great! And you definitely do not get tired of looking at it! 
Waiting to see pics of your watch once its back!


----------



## Kfoorya2

originalheather said:


> 36mm Datejust, MOP face, diamond markers
> (I also inherited a YG w/diamonds Daydate but I rarely wear, not really my style)




I never liked silver but this is so stunning


----------



## luvmydiego

My one and only a 36mm date just with diamond markers black mop face and jubilee bracelet.


----------



## TChip5

My favorite watch.  I have had her for 30 years, I swim, shower and have never had a problem.  I do send it for service every 10 years


----------



## TChip5

purse_addict1 said:


> Do you find the YM too heavy? I want this watch (the SS and Platinum but it is quite heavy). What about the 31mm? Is that lighter? Would you consider weighing them and letting me know?


Hi,
After you wear which ever one you choose you will forget the weight.  When you choose to change watches for evening or just wear another watch you will miss the Rolex and the weight.


----------



## suziQ2

Hi Ladies!   I have really enjoyed this forum and seeing everyone's beautiful bobbles!

I have a TT Lady Date Just with a diamond silver jubilee dial,  and
a 36mm SS Rhodium wave dial with arabic 6 and 9 in diamonds, lumens on the rest.


----------



## mousdioufe

my rolex collection:
- rolex daytona 2 tones


----------



## mousdioufe

rolex president yellow gold


----------



## mousdioufe

rolex turnograph 2 tones


----------



## mousdioufe

rolex datejust


----------



## XCCX

YG/SS 31 mm datejust with MOP and roman numerals dial..


----------



## blumster

Hi Ladies,
I posted this question on another tread but wanted to get your thoughts too.  I recently changed my Rolex dial from silver diamond jubillee to silver diamond.  It arrived yesterday and to my surprise, around the edge, are small markers and romans. I am trying to decide if I should keep it or switch it (at no charge) to the plain diamond silver dial.  Here are pics of both.  What would you choose and why?
I have to make a decision rather quickly so thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## n4n6906

Here's mine!


----------



## tiffknee79

Hubby and I love our Rolex watches!


----------



## originalheather

Kfoorya2 said:


> I never liked silver but this is so stunning



Thanks so much!  It's funny, I'm not usually a mother of pearl fan but I loved how the surface of the face is uneven.


----------



## bem3231

I don't think I've ever posted mine on here... 31 mm yellow gold Datejust. president bracelet, silver face, diamond markers. I agonized for months over this watch, and vacillated endlessly on size (31 vs 36 day-date) and face (silver vs champagne vs mop). I'm glad that I took my time deciding, as in the end I got it exactly right for my taste. I love it!

I always enjoy seeing everyone's lovely Rolexes on this thread! Enjoy them in good health! &#128522;


----------



## suziQ2

Hello Ladies, I've really enjoyed looking at all your beautiful watches!!  I wanted to share my new acquisition.  I just love the very subtle pink shade.   I originally wanted the pink dial but changed my mind at the last minute and ordered the Rhodium dial thinking it would be nicer, but once I received it I did not care for it and exchanged it for the pink dial which I was my original choice in the first place, and I ,and my husband,  just love it.  Thanks!   It is a 36mm pink wave dial for reference.


----------



## ETenebris

Love it!


----------



## suziQ2

Thanks ETenebris!


----------



## suziQ2

]Hello Ladies, I've really enjoyed looking at all your beautiful watches!!  I wanted to share my new acquisition.  I just love the very subtle pink shade.   I originally wanted the pink dial but changed my mind at the last minute and ordered the Rhodium dial thinking it would be nicer, but once I received it I did not care for it and exchanged it for the pink dial which I was my original choice in the first place, and I ,and my husband,  just love it.  Thanks!   It is a 36mm pink wave dial for reference.
One more wrist shot..


----------



## katie's mum

Christmas present from my husband, Datejust Lady 31


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust 18K Rose Gold + SS + Diamond Markers*


----------



## Checkmeout

This is my favorite Rolex!!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust 18K Rose Gold + SS + Diamond Markers*
> 
> View attachment 2450788



Drool! Love them all stacking together. By whom is the bar diamond bracelet?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

bougainvillier said:


> Drool! Love them all stacking together. By whom is the bar diamond bracelet?



Thank you!! It was custom made from Etsy


----------



## suziQ2

Hi Ladies!  Just wanted to share my two Rolexes -- new 36mm ,  and 3 year old 26 mm.  Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## originalheather

bem3231 said:


> View attachment 2445935
> View attachment 2445936
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever posted mine on here... 31 mm yellow gold Datejust. president bracelet, silver face, diamond markers. I agonized for months over this watch, and vacillated endlessly on size (31 vs 36 day-date) and face (silver vs champagne vs mop). I'm glad that I took my time deciding, as in the end I got it exactly right for my taste. I love it!
> 
> I always enjoy seeing everyone's lovely Rolexes on this thread! Enjoy them in good health! &#128522;







All that agonizing was worth it.  It's perfect.  I am quite picky about what I like in a YG watch and this is right up my alley.  Just lovely!


----------



## bem3231

originalheather said:


> All that agonizing was worth it.  It's perfect.  I am quite picky about what I like in a YG watch and this is right up my alley.  Just lovely!




Thanks so much for your kind words!


----------



## anne1218

This is mine...love it to death


----------



## mater

Good day girls, I am new to the forum. My brother bought me a mid sizr ss datejust with white gold fluted basel and it has salmon diamond dial. I liked it very much but I am not sure about the salmon dial. What do you think about pink dial? Should &#305; change it with silver dial to be more classic. I am also truing to add a photo but in the photos it does not seem so pink as it is.


----------



## jellyv

^Keep, keep, keep that pink dial. It is so much prettier than the silver (obviously only an opinion), and just as classic.  It's so flattering on many skin tones, too!  Congrats.


----------



## Swanky

I thought I'd posted this already but I had a recent PM asking me about it and now I can't find my post?

It's a few years old now, still love it.


----------



## horse17

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought I'd posted this already but I had a recent PM asking me about it and now I can't find my post?
> 
> It's a few years old now, still love it.


Swanky, love your tennis bracelet with it!


----------



## horse17

I love looking at everyones beautiful Rolex watches.......heres mine...


----------



## suziQ2

Mater--
I posted a few before your posting and I have the pink wave dial and I ,and my husband, love it.  It is a very, very subtle color and I exchanged the rhodium (silver) wave for the pink wave as I thought there was no visual contrast.  I thought I would like the rhodium better so I initially ordered it&#8230;...until it arrived and to be honest I was nervous because I didn't love the rhodium (silver) wave dial.  

I think you should keep it as is  --it looks great, and I know it is not as bright as one may think, making it very versatile contrary to what one might think.


----------



## mater

Thank you very much suziQ2 for your help


----------



## MyDogTink

Almost 9 years old. Not sure why the picture is sideways.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

katie's mum said:


> Christmas present from my husband, Datejust Lady 31
> View attachment 2450473


I am in love with your whole watch: The size, two-tone, etc. and that gold floral dial is adorable!!


----------



## Mininana

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought I'd posted this already but I had a recent PM asking me about it and now I can't find my post?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a few years old now, still love it.




OMG at all the bling!!!!


----------



## Mininana

katie's mum said:


> Christmas present from my husband, Datejust Lady 31
> View attachment 2450473




Love it! I have a pink floral dial but never knew the gold flowers were raised.


----------



## petitejasmine

I am finally in! Before I got mine, I read the every single post from your ladies and learned a lot while enjoying reading them very much!
Mine is a gift from my husband, a understated 36mm silver dail Rollie, love it very very much!
Thank u for letting me share!


----------



## Mininana

petitejasmine said:


> I am finally in! Before I got mine, I read the every single post from your ladies and learned a lot while enjoying reading them very much!
> Mine is a gift from my husband, a understated 36mm silver dail Rollie, love it very very much!
> Thank u for letting me share!
> View attachment 2465410




Congrats! It's gorgeous. I have the same with flower dial and loooove it! Totally understated and chic


----------



## petitejasmine

Mininana said:


> Congrats! It's gorgeous. I have the same with flower dial and loooove it! Totally understated and chic




Thanks babe! I had dilemma between this and 34mm salmon dial for quite long time, finally chose this and had no regret! I think we both love big size watch!! Ur flower dial is so famine yet very neat, love it too!


----------



## Mininana

petitejasmine said:


> Thanks babe! I had dilemma between this and 34mm salmon dial for quite long time, finally chose this and had no regret! I think we both love big size watch!! Ur flower dial is so famine yet very neat, love it too!




Yay I would probably switch to silver if I do at some point. 36mm is a good size, I actually got more shrinkage with my watch than my diamond, I really want a bigger one next time!

The bigger size gives it a modern twist to a classic and it's such a nice watch to wear everyday.


----------



## petitejasmine

Mininana said:


> Yay I would probably switch to silver if I do at some point. 36mm is a good size, I actually got more shrinkage with my watch than my diamond, I really want a bigger one next time!
> 
> The bigger size gives it a modern twist to a classic and it's such a nice watch to wear everyday.




Cannot agree more,babe!!


----------



## katie's mum

Thank you LocksAndKeys & Mininana!


----------



## luciferinloubsx

I have a 116233. Date-Just/two-tone/jubilee/fluted bezel/diamond indicators. It was a gift for my 23rd. 

Retail is $12k, but you can normally knock about $2k with some sweet talk.


----------



## Divealicious

I've been searching for a 26mm Rolex in this color and style and year for over three years and today I finally found it: my vintage Oyster Perpetual made in my birth year


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

Just received an early Valentine's Day present!&#128152; 36mm steel and white gold diamond bezel and diamond markers with mother of pearl. Date/just!!! beyond excited!


----------



## bougainvillier

Nikkaxoxo said:


> Just received an early Valentine's Day present!&#128152; 36mm steel and white gold diamond bezel and diamond markers with mother of pearl. Date/just!!! beyond excited!




This is gorgeous! Congrats. The diamond markers look so good on mop


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

bougainvillier said:


> This is gorgeous! Congrats. The diamond markers look so good on mop



Thank you


----------



## CATEYES

Nikkaxoxo said:


> Just received an early Valentine's Day present!&#128152; 36mm steel and white gold diamond bezel and diamond markers with mother of pearl. Date/just!!! beyond excited!


Perfection What an outstanding Valentines gift!


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

CATEYES said:


> Perfection What an outstanding Valentines gift!




Thank you so much! I have wanted a watch like this for a long time


----------



## blumster

Hi everyone!
I've been wanting to share with you how my rolex turned out now that I've changed the dial.  You were all so helpful in helping me make my decision!!! Presenting, my "new" rolex 36mm date just with silver diamond dial and romans


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

Beautiful!


----------



## blumster

Thanks, Nikkaxoxo!
I love yours, too !!!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## ktdid

petitejasmine said:


> I am finally in! Before I got mine, I read the every single post from your ladies and learned a lot while enjoying reading them very much!
> Mine is a gift from my husband, a understated 36mm silver dail Rollie, love it very very much!
> Thank u for letting me share!
> View attachment 2465410


gorgeous!! Definitely putting this beauty on my wish list


----------



## petitejasmine

ktdid said:


> gorgeous!! Definitely putting this beauty on my wish list




Thank u babe! I am wearing it everyday! Definitely a must have! )


----------



## roor84

blumster said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've been wanting to share with you how my rolex turned out now that I've changed the dial.  You were all so helpful in helping me make my decision!!! Presenting, my "new" rolex 36mm date just with silver diamond dial and romans


 

Timeless!


----------



## roor84

Not my picture, but thats my everyday watch during winter time! Summer time i switch to my date Just


----------



## XCCX

My most recent addition: 36mm ss datejust:


----------



## cece1

Nikkaxoxo said:


> Just received an early Valentine's Day present!&#128152; 36mm steel and white gold diamond bezel and diamond markers with mother of pearl. Date/just!!! beyond excited!



It looks gorg on you!  This is the exact Rolex I've been eyeing.


----------



## youngster

xactreality said:


> My most recent addition: 36mm ss datejust:



Love it!  I have that watch but in the 31mm size.  It looks great!!


----------



## Switibuster

36 mm date just


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

Switibuster said:


> View attachment 2497197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 mm date just




It is beautiful on you &#128512;


----------



## Divealicious

Wearing my bf's submariner while he is on holiday


----------



## AnnaKian

Rolex Datejust 36mm Steel, whitegold fluted bezel, black face, diamond markers. Love it!


----------



## sublover

Divealicious said:


> Wearing my bf's submariner while he is on holiday


Love it - looks stunning on you. Not sure he will get it back!


----------



## AnnaKian

Yikes, my watch looks HUGE in my previous post. Here's a better pic...


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

AnnaKian said:


> View attachment 2501336
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, my watch looks HUGE in my previous post. Here's a better pic...



It looks beautiful on you in both pictures!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Women's Datejust Tapestry Face Diamond Markers and Diamond Bezel&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Divealicious

sublover said:


> Love it - looks stunning on you. Not sure he will get it back!



Thank you, I might steal it from him some day


----------



## AnnaKian

Nikkaxoxo said:


> It looks beautiful on you in both pictures!




Thank you for your sweet comment.


----------



## blumster

AnnaKian said:


> View attachment 2501336
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, my watch looks HUGE in my previous post. Here's a better pic...


I love this on you-just fabulous!!!!!  Enjoy it


----------



## frenchyfind

My new work watch...&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## frenchyfind

39mm oyster bracelet rose gold dome shaped bezel Roman numeral black face


----------



## monster_angel

Pressie to myself for working so hard &#128563;


----------



## pringirl

monster_angel said:


> View attachment 2514389
> 
> 
> Pressie to myself for working so hard &#128563;



beautiful!


----------



## monster_angel

pringirl said:


> beautiful!



Thanks, pringirl! &#128521;


----------



## LovingDiamonds

AnnaKian said:


> View attachment 2501336
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, my watch looks HUGE in my previous post. Here's a better pic...


Wow gorgeous! My friend is getting the exact same watch! It´s already ordered but will take a few weeks to be delivered. I love the black dial with diamond markers and the jubilee bracelet!


----------



## monster_angel

My love for this new piece grows very single day &#128525;


----------



## AnnaKian

blumster said:


> I love this on you-just fabulous!!!!!  Enjoy it



Thank you! :


----------



## LovingDiamonds

monster_angel said:


> View attachment 2515808
> 
> My love for this new piece grows very single day &#128525;


The dial is amazing! So pretty - I can imagine how much you must adore this watch!


----------



## AnnaKian

LovingDiamonds said:


> Wow gorgeous! My friend is getting the exact same watch! It´s already ordered but will take a few weeks to be delivered. I love the black dial with diamond markers and the jubilee bracelet!




Thank you!

Initially I had my mind set on steel/rose gold oyster bracelet with domed bezel, white face and roman markers. But once this one with black face and diamond markers was on my wrist it was love at first sight!
Love the classic rolex jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel. All steel gives it a modern clean look and the diamonds are the icing on the cake!
I am happy for your friend; excellent choice! (But ofcourse I am biased lol)

Here is another pic (can you tell I LOVE my rolex? Lol )


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Here's my &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2516419
> 
> Here's my &#10084;&#65039;




Gorgeous!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Nikkaxoxo said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## monster_angel

LovingDiamonds said:


> The dial is amazing! So pretty - I can imagine how much you must adore this watch!



Thanks! I love the dial too!


----------



## pennychiou

monster_angel said:


> View attachment 2515808
> 
> My love for this new piece grows very single day &#55357;&#56845;


 
This one looks fabulous on your wrist.


----------



## Frivole88

here's my new 36mm Rolex datejust. love it sooo much


----------



## carabella23

R
	

		
			
		

		
	



My MOP date just 26mm! A precious gift from my hubby!


----------



## blumster

kristinlorraine said:


> here's my new 36mm Rolex datejust. love it sooo much
> 
> View attachment 2530628




congrats-it is gorgeous!!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Frivole88

blumster!!!



blumster said:


> congrats-it is gorgeous!!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## TChip5

chessmont said:


> --yes I love the Sub!  I worry about banging around my President - Though I bought it pre-owned, it was in great condition and now it has a few scratches on the crystal.  But the Sub just goes anywhere, does anything and 'keeps on ticking' (oops, wrong brand, hehe!).


Why would the crystal of your presidential have scratches?  They never scratch.  I have been wearing my gold presidential for 28 years daily and have never even thought the crystal would ever scratch so I am very curious about yours?


----------



## purplepinky

I just got my watch back from getting the face changed. Here she is- 36mm in rose gold tt. Now officially my dream watch. I wish the mother of pearl was easier to capture in a photo. I wear a lot of white gold/platinum and rose gold so the two tone was perfect for me.


----------



## blumster

purplepinky said:


> I just got my watch back from getting the face changed. Here she is- 36mm in rose gold tt. Now officially my dream watch. I wish the mother of pearl was easier to capture in a photo. I wear a lot of white gold/platinum and rose gold so the two tone was perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533286
> View attachment 2533293


gorgeous- enjoy it!!!  It is so classy


----------



## purplepinky

> gorgeous- enjoy it!!! It is so classy



Thanks Blumster!!! I am just loving it all over again with this dramatic face change


----------



## jmaemonte

purplepinky said:


> I just got my watch back from getting the face changed. Here she is- 36mm in rose gold tt. Now officially my dream watch. I wish the mother of pearl was easier to capture in a photo. I wear a lot of white gold/platinum and rose gold so the two tone was perfect for me.



The MOP face is just gorgeous! &#128525; Hoping to get one some day. Enjoy!


----------



## secw1977

purplepinky said:


> I just got my watch back from getting the face changed. Here she is- 36mm in rose gold tt. Now officially my dream watch. I wish the mother of pearl was easier to capture in a photo. I wear a lot of white gold/platinum and rose gold so the two tone was perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533286
> View attachment 2533293




Stunning! The Rose gold, white metal and mother of pearl is the most perfect, feminine combination xxx


----------



## Madelex

LOVE my Lady Datejust 31mm!  Everose Gold & Stainless Steel, Jubilee Bracelet, Fluted Bezel, Chocolate Dial, Roman Numeral, Diamond 6...I absolutely love everything about it!  I've had it for 2 years and I still get so excited to put it on every day!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

purplepinky said:


> I just got my watch back from getting the face changed. Here she is- 36mm in rose gold tt. Now officially my dream watch. I wish the mother of pearl was easier to capture in a photo. I wear a lot of white gold/platinum and rose gold so the two tone was perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533286
> View attachment 2533293


we are watch twins! Absolutely gorgeous choice,  mine is in YG, the mop dial w diamonds is actually not as common as I first thought I absolutely love the way the mop looks in different lighting its almost hypnotic


----------



## Madelex

joanniii said:


> This is my two toned oyster perpectual date just in 31mm! It is a limited edition brown watch face which I totally love because it matches my LV bags
> 
> Everyone's watches are gorgeous by the way!


We are watch twins!  Love it!  So true about the dial matching LV bags lol!


----------



## Madelex

Froggie said:


> yellow
> 
> rose


That is such a unique and absolutely beautiful watch!


----------



## Madelex

anne1218 said:


> I so heart this


Beautiful!


----------



## chymera

dhee_un said:


> Datejust jubilee with diamond markers
> View attachment 2358105


Gorgeous! Is this the 33mm or 36mm?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

im very knew to rolex watches and i love this thread bc im learning so much from u guys and all of ur beautiful rolex watches in here...is the size 26m the smallest that rolex makes i have very small wrist as im so petite 5' 105lbs..does anyone know?


----------



## bougainvillier

tua08366 said:


> im very knew to rolex watches and i love this thread bc im learning so much from u guys and all of ur beautiful rolex watches in here...is the size 26m the smallest that rolex makes i have very small wrist as im so petite 5' 105lbs..does anyone know?




26 is the smallest I believe


----------



## uhpharm01

Madelex said:


> LOVE my Lady Datejust 31mm!  Everose Gold & Stainless Steel, Jubilee Bracelet, Fluted Bezel, Chocolate Dial, Roman Numeral, Diamond 6...I absolutely love everything about it!  I've had it for 2 years and I still get so excited to put it on every day!


Nice watch


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I must admit I'm quite smitten with mine!


----------



## monster_angel

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2541806
> 
> I must admit I'm quite smitten with mine!



Nice! I like the tapestry dial &#128525;


----------



## athena1236

My new datejust 36mm. Not sure I've made the right choice.


----------



## chessmont

athena1236 said:


> My new datejust 36mm. Not sure I've made the right choice.



Why do you think this?  It is quite a nice watch, what are your doubts?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

monster_angel said:


> Nice! I like the tapestry dial &#128525;




Thank you! Yours is pretty too. I love the size and dial!


----------



## athena1236

chessmont said:


> Why do you think this?  It is quite a nice watch, what are your doubts?



Agree it's a nice one and i like it, but i don't have a crush feeling.


----------



## chessmont

athena1236 said:


> Agree it's a nice one and i like it, but i don't have a crush feeling.



For that kind of money you should exchange it for something you absolutely love


----------



## blumster

athena1236 said:


> My new datejust 36mm. Not sure I've made the right choice.



This is one of my favorites but I agree that if you aren't over the moon, keep playing around with combinations until you love it!  There are so many possibilities with Rolex that you need to give it time and patience until something really makes your heart skip a beat.  I think I shopped around for MONTHS until I figured out what that was for me and still, I could be happy with MANY others   WIsh I could have several


----------



## edotn

athena1236 said:


> My new datejust 36mm. Not sure I've made the right choice.



I want the white face version of this watch.


----------



## athena1236

blumster said:


> This is one of my favorites but I agree that if you aren't over the moon, keep playing around with combinations until you love it!  There are so many possibilities with Rolex that you need to give it time and patience until something really makes your heart skip a beat.  I think I shopped around for MONTHS until I figured out what that was for me and still, I could be happy with MANY others   WIsh I could have several



Thanks, it's what I'm thinking as well. Anyway, i like my watch more and more each day.


----------



## hunnie

I am looking for the Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust 31mm 178240. Does anyone know the price of it? I am trying to compare prices.

Thank you!!


----------



## Love4H

hunnie said:


> I am looking for the Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust 31mm 178240. Does anyone know the price of it? I am trying to compare prices.
> 
> Thank you!!



I usually check out the swissluxury web site. It says it's about  5545.
http://www.swissluxury.com/rolex-wa...l-domed-bezel-jubilee-bracelet.htm#178240 rfj


----------



## hunnie

Love4H said:


> I usually check out the swissluxury web site. It says it's about  5545.
> http://www.swissluxury.com/rolex-wa...l-domed-bezel-jubilee-bracelet.htm#178240 rfj


Thank you!!


----------



## originalheather

chessmont said:


> For that kind of money you should exchange it for something you absolutely love


I agree.  I think your watch is beautiful but you should have that crush feeling.  I got a Rolex I really liked but I wasn't super excited about it.  I brought it back and I _love_ the one I have now.


----------



## irene82

i just got this a couple of days ago! Everrose gold &#55357;&#56471;

*pardon the smudge marks! :X


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

Beautiful and congratulations!


----------



## gertuine

athena1236 said:


> Thanks, it's what I'm thinking as well. Anyway, i like my watch more and more each day.



I have to say, that is a really beautiful Rolex.  I have never personally been interested in getting one with jewels on it, but looking at yours, it's gorgeous!  So clean, and yet with that little bit of sparkle, it seems like it would give a delightful piece of joy each time you check the time! 
Hope you really do enjoy it, or if not, find something you love!


----------



## gertuine

Divealicious said:


> Wearing my bf's submariner while he is on holiday



Sorry to grab such an old post, but I just discovered this thread (still new to TPF really^^) and had to do a search for fellow Submariner fiends!

The anniversary green is so lovely! Hooray!  (did he get it back? )

I'll have to post a pic of my Sub later on (when the lighting is better).  Hope you enjoyed it, and steal it again soon!  How cool that you can wear it without adjusting the band! (it doesn't look loose on you)

>> got into some good lighting and wanted to add a photo of my Submariner. Yahoo ^^


----------



## Polly1125

Hi everyone,
I am getting my first rolex...but which one in 36mm? anyone has some suggestions/recommendations? I am 38 years old and a woman
My budget is under 10,000 usd.
Thanks,


----------



## gertuine

Polly1125 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am getting my first rolex...but which one in 36mm? anyone has some suggestions/recommendations? I am 38 years old and a woman
> My budget is under 10,000 usd.
> Thanks,



Do you have any preference for metals? Or, features?
That can go a long way towards helping you decide what you want


----------



## Polly1125

gertuine said:


> Do you have any preference for metals? Or, features?
> That can go a long way towards helping you decide what you want


I prefer stainless steel or white gold. But within my budget I don't think I can get a rolex in white gold.


----------



## Mininana

Polly1125 said:


> I prefer stainless steel or white gold. But within my budget I don't think I can get a rolex in white gold.




The watch that I wanted was rose gold and it was 30k I think? I can't remember


----------



## gertuine

Polly1125 said:


> I prefer stainless steel or white gold. But within my budget I don't think I can get a rolex in white gold.



I'd go for a stainless steel Oyster Perpetual.  Having my watch for a while (the Submariner Date), I realise I am beginning to prefer the look of a no-date watch.  I admit I do refer to the date on my watch (i.e. I "use" that function), but I think that, if I were to go on aesthetics alone, the no-date watch just looks so clean & beautiful (to me).  

How about this:  http://www.rolex.com/watches/oyster-perpetual/m176200-0008.html

The Oyster Perpetual comes with so many dials, you can choose one that appeals to your personal tastes, too:  http://www.rolex.com/watches/oyster-perpetual/m176200-0008.html
I like the steel with a dark blue dial, or maybe the steel & white gold (with a pale pink dial)


----------



## Mininana

This is the one I have 

116200




The date function does get annoying when I don't wear the watch on the weekend and it stops

But I still love mine!


----------



## Polly1125

gertuine said:


> I'd go for a stainless steel Oyster Perpetual.  Having my watch for a while (the Submariner Date), I realise I am beginning to prefer the look of a no-date watch.  I admit I do refer to the date on my watch (i.e. I "use" that function), but I think that, if I were to go on aesthetics alone, the no-date watch just looks so clean & beautiful (to me).
> 
> How about this:  http://www.rolex.com/watches/oyster-perpetual/m176200-0008.html
> 
> The Oyster Perpetual comes with so many dials, you can choose one that appeals to your personal tastes, too:  http://www.rolex.com/watches/oyster-perpetual/m176200-0008.html
> I like the steel with a dark blue dial, or maybe the steel & white gold (with a pale pink dial)


Thanks, gertuine for your help on it. I agreed with you that no-date watch looks beautiful and clean. since I already have one without date, this one I prefer with the date and I do use that function, too. Yes. the oyster perpetual is actually under my considerations. what do you think about this one, 116234, SS & 18K white gold fluted bezel, black/bule/silver dial? I don't care about the diamond markers. originally I leaned to black dial but as of now, I am not so sure...I might have changed my mind to silver dial.


----------



## Polly1125

Mininana said:


> This is the one I have
> 
> 116200
> 
> View attachment 2562077
> 
> 
> The date function does get annoying when I don't wear the watch on the weekend and it stops
> 
> But I still love mine!


 
Wow, it looks great on you. is it 36 mm? I like 36mm watches. not too big not to small and it is a perfect size for me (I have big hands ).


----------



## Mininana

Polly1125 said:


> Wow, it looks great on you. is it 36 mm? I like 36mm watches. not too big not to small and it is a perfect size for me (I have big hands ).




It's a 36mm and I have tiny wrists!!! I love this size. Wouldn't go any smaller!


----------



## gertuine

Polly1125 said:


> Thanks, gertuine for your help on it. I agreed with you that no-date watch looks beautiful and clean. since I already have one without date, this one I prefer with the date and I do use that function, too. Yes. the oyster perpetual is actually under my considerations. what do you think about this one, 116234, SS & 18K white gold fluted bezel, black/bule/silver dial? I don't care about the diamond markers. originally I leaned to black dial but as of now, I am not so sure...I might have changed my mind to silver dial.



Ah, I see what you mean.  Yes, I think it's a good idea to go for a date watch.  I would like to get the no-date Submariner so I can switch between date & no-date whenever I want. 

As for the watch you mentioned, I think it is gorgeous in a black dial!  I originally thought about getting that one, but decided I really enjoyed the Submariner (and the useful bezel) more.   

The 116234 is also pretty in a silver dial.  I think my advice would be:  "Which colour dial do you have now?"  I have a black dial (as you maybe saw in my photo above), and so if I had an Oyster Perpetual in just a black dial already, I might get a silver to change things up.  Of course, for me, if I get a no-date Submariner, it will have a black dial, too, and I don't mind. I really love the black dial personally; so understated and smooth & also easy to read!!

Hope you can find the watch that you will love!


----------



## Jamily

Help!! Anyone and everyone. I have just created a thread with poll. Please have a look and let me know what you think!

Thanks so much 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/help-rolex-datejust-decisions-862475.html


----------



## Jamily

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 2387968
> 
> 
> Rose gold/SS with rose gold face and diamond markers.



hi cutetoby

Looking to get the same watch! Please tell me if you are totally happy or have any post purchase regrets!?

J


----------



## danielG

mangowife said:


> Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread (and other Rolex-related threads)... this happened way sooner than I ever dreamed, but I recently got my first Rolex!
> 
> I tried on a whole slew of Rolexes, and ended up with the SS ladies datejust jubilee, white face w/ roman numerals. I actually surprised myself - I thought I would end up with a midsize datejust oyster (w/ the new smooth bezel), but the jubilee felt right, even with the fluted bezel. I've seen the fluted bezel before on others IRL and I never really liked it, until I saw it on my own arm! Maybe the ones I had seen before weren't real Rolexes! But the fluted bezel is much more delicate and feminine than I remember. Also, I *almost* got one w/ a champagne dial with diamond markers, but both my DH and brother thought it was too flashy for me, and I figured I could always upgrade later by replacing the dial (and DH agrees - maybe for a special anniversary or event?). The ladies size felt right, too.
> 
> I'm in love!   And to boot, I bought it from an authorized dealer during my latest visit to Hong Kong, so no tax and 10% off retail!



it´s the perfect watch and of course the perfect rolex for you ! i love it on your wrist !


----------



## danielG

monster_angel said:


> View attachment 2515808
> 
> My love for this new piece grows very single day &#128525;



absolutely stunning ! congrats !


----------



## danielG

bem3231 said:


> View attachment 2445935
> View attachment 2445936
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever posted mine on here... 31 mm yellow gold Datejust. president bracelet, silver face, diamond markers. I agonized for months over this watch, and vacillated endlessly on size (31 vs 36 day-date) and face (silver vs champagne vs mop). I'm glad that I took my time deciding, as in the end I got it exactly right for my taste. I love it!
> 
> I always enjoy seeing everyone's lovely Rolexes on this thread! Enjoy them in good health! &#128522;



i love it too.
it´s breathtaking nice on your wrist ....


----------



## danielG

JazzyRachel said:


> My new Rolex. Early birthday present from my wonderful hubby!


absolutely perfect on you !


----------



## danielG

valnsw said:


> Old pic of mine
> 
> View attachment 2223220


timeless and gorgeous watch ! very nice ! keep it in good shape !


----------



## danielG

Bubbles86 said:


> Me today
> 
> Gold lady's Rolex date just with bvlgari zero bangle


even it´s  not the newest, i cannot imagine, that there is a rolex, which is more perfect on your wrist, than this one ....


----------



## expatwife

I've been following this thread for a while and admiring all your beautiful watches. Would like to present my early birthday present from DH: datejust jubilee with diamond bezel and markers mop face


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

expatwife said:


> I've been following this thread for a while and admiring all your beautiful watches. Would like to present my early birthday present from DH: datejust jubilee with diamond bezel and markers mop face
> View attachment 2573852



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

I love this thread. I also love wearing my 36mm date just white gold with mop everyday. 
 Nikka


----------



## Elizshop

Has anyone purchased a Rolex for myhabit.com? It says no returns so I am a bit scared to take tge plunge.


----------



## cutetoby

Jamily said:


> hi cutetoby
> 
> Looking to get the same watch! Please tell me if you are totally happy or have any post purchase regrets!?
> 
> J


 Hi there!!  I can't be any happier with my purchase!!  i wish i would have bought it before the price increase tho.  haha...good luck!


----------



## gertuine

Elizshop said:


> Has anyone purchased a Rolex for myhabit.com? It says no returns so I am a bit scared to take tge plunge.



I haven't, and I would be very concerned about any company selling online that doesn't offer returns.  I saw that email about the "sale" at MyHabit and thought it surprising that they had Rolexes (but I haven't been a long term user of their site so I really don't know).

A very reliable (from personal experience and general Internet reputation) site for buying unworn & clean-but-used Rolexes is bernardwatch.com  (if you're really looking).  I know they also have a return policy (can't remember&#8230;maybe 1 week?).

Good luck & hope you find the watch you want!


----------



## expatwife

Nikkaxoxo said:


> Beautiful!!!




Thank you!


----------



## anthonyroman06

ashlend said:


> I'm going to buy myself a Rolex watch with part of this year's bonus (I know - planning way far in advance - but I have had this in mind for quite a while now.) Anyway I am trying to scope out the options for women. I am thinking of the Lady-Datejust. I need something I can wear on an everyday basis - it doesn't have to be dressy enough to go black tie or anything, but something that looks good with casual or business attire.
> 
> So what do you have? Pics welcome




I have a stainless steel ladies datejust with white diamond. But I cannot provide any picture now. I will post it very soon. It looks great with casual or business attire. I use it in any place. So you can go with this. I think it will be perfect for you.


----------



## spoiledwify

I have been contemplating whether to buy a Cartier love bracelet  because of the price increase or another Rolex  for couple weeks now .... 
Well I guess 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The Rolex won !! Very happy with this purchase and I'm loving it so much ., didn't realize that I will  be enjoying wearing this big watch and been wearing it since then . Never removed from my wrist&#128516; , and now my other Rolex won't see the light of the day I guess coz its look small now&#128522; to me .


----------



## gertuine

spoiledwify said:


> I have been contemplating whether to buy a Cartier love bracelet  because of the price increase or another Rolex  for couple weeks now ....
> Well I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2582423
> View attachment 2582424
> 
> The Rolex won !! Very happy with this purchase and I'm loving it so much ., didn't realize that I will  be enjoying wearing this big watch and been wearing it since then . Never removed from my wrist&#128516; , and now my other Rolex won't see the light of the day I guess coz its look small now&#128522; to me .



Gorgeous!! That's 36 mm, right? So lovely on you!  Enjoy to the fullest!


----------



## spoiledwify

gertuine said:


> Gorgeous!! That's 36 mm, right? So lovely on you!  Enjoy to the fullest!




 Thank you. Yes it's 36mm   And yes I'm loving it &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## CATEYES

expatwife said:


> I've been following this thread for a while and admiring all your beautiful watches. Would like to present my early birthday present from DH: datejust jubilee with diamond bezel and markers mop face
> View attachment 2573852


Super special -congrats!


----------



## CATEYES

spoiledwify said:


> I have been contemplating whether to buy a Cartier love bracelet  because of the price increase or another Rolex  for couple weeks now ....
> Well I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2582423
> View attachment 2582424
> 
> The Rolex won !! Very happy with this purchase and I'm loving it so much ., didn't realize that I will  be enjoying wearing this big watch and been wearing it since then . Never removed from my wrist&#128516; , and now my other Rolex won't see the light of the day I guess coz its look small now&#128522; to me .


Aww! You look so very happy-congrats!!


----------



## spoiledwify

CATEYES said:


> Aww! You look so very happy-congrats!!




Yes ! Happy with this size !  And I'm really loving it so much but I'm thinking now that I should have got with diamond face&#128513;&#128532;Thanks to these 2 wonderful SA who help me pick my 4th Rolex &#128131;&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## valencialove

Hmm, I'm almost certain that mine is a two tone steel and gold Datejust Oyster. It was my mother's college graduation gift purchased in 1988, and has been - until recently - sitting in a lock box since her death 20 years ago. It still works perfectly after all these years of just sitting there, which I think is a definite testament to Rolex craftsmanship! Besides her engagement ring, it's the piece in her jewelry box that means the most to me, and I hope to pass it on to my own daughter some day. I'll try to post a picture tomorrow, because it's too beautiful not to share!


----------



## spoiledwify

Update with my recent acquired piece 36mm two tone jubilee bracelet . Think I'm done &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## spoiledwify




----------



## gertuine

spoiledwify said:


> View attachment 2583617



Lovely collection!


----------



## anthonyroman06

I have a stainless steel ladies datejust with white diamond. But I  cannot provide any picture now. I will post it very soon. It looks great  with casual or business attire. I use it in any place. So you can go  with this. I think it will be perfect for you.


----------



## danielG

spoiledwify said:


> View attachment 2583617



can you post a pic with the left gold one on your wrist ? think, it looks even as good as your newset piece. thanks.


----------



## spoiledwify

danielG said:


> can you post a pic with the left gold one on your wrist ? think, it looks even as good as your newset piece. thanks.




The gold one is smaller it's 26mm  . Think I'm much loving my newest acquired piece  maybe should trade the rest to get the 36 mm gold presidentiAl &#128521;&#128521;  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here's the gold one I'm wearing


----------



## spoiledwify

gertuine said:


> Lovely collection!




Thank you sweetie&#128525;


----------



## gertuine

spoiledwify said:


> The gold one is smaller it's 26mm  . Think I'm much loving my newest acquired piece  maybe should trade the rest to get the 36 mm gold presidentiAl &#128521;&#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585539
> 
> Here's the gold one I'm wearing



You know, just seeing it in the photo (alongside the others), I wouldn't have been able to guess how lovely it looks.  It does look pretty!

But if you are considering selling it and the other small ones to get a large (36 mm) one like it, I would say "go for it!"

I am a big fan of larger watches (mine is 40 mm), and that design at a larger scale would also, I think, look lovely.  It is pretty in the photo above because it comes across large! (due to scale of photo)

Whatever you decide, good luck!   You have great taste~


----------



## danielG

spoiledwify said:


> The gold one is smaller it's 26mm  . Think I'm much loving my newest acquired piece  maybe should trade the rest to get the 36 mm gold presidentiAl &#128521;&#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585539
> 
> Here's the gold one I'm wearing



WOW ! thanks for posting. so i see, i was right. the 26mm ist perfect on you. it´s timeless, it´s a everyday-watch as well as for the weekend-evening, perfect for all clothes and so on ....   keep her !


----------



## kimpossible

spoiledwify said:


> The gold one is smaller it's 26mm  . Think I'm much loving my newest acquired piece  maybe should trade the rest to get the 36 mm gold presidentiAl &#128521;&#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585539
> 
> Here's the gold one I'm wearing




Very nice, because you already have 36mm, why not trade up the other three to 31mm lady datejust with president bracelet?


----------



## pennychiou

spoiledwify said:


> View attachment 2583617



Really really an impressive collection...


----------



## spoiledwify

pennychiou said:


> Really really an impressive collection...




Thank you&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## tocade

I have a rolex datejust II size 41mm with a diamond marker face dark grey


----------



## gertuine

tocade said:


> I have a rolex datejust II size 41mm with a diamond marker face dark grey



Sounds lovely!! Post some photos?


----------



## goldengirl123

I'm considering purchasing my first Rolex. Has anyone purchased off the grey market? I'm concerned about making such a large purchase from a non-authorized dealer. It's my understanding that in addition to possible issues with authenticity, a purchase from the grey market may invalidate the warranty. 

Any suggestions or thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mininana

goldengirl123 said:


> I'm considering purchasing my first Rolex. Has anyone purchased off the grey market? I'm concerned about making such a large purchase from a non-authorized dealer. It's my understanding that in addition to possible issues with authenticity, a purchase from the grey market may invalidate the warranty.
> 
> Any suggestions or thoughts are greatly appreciated!




I purchased mine at an authorized retailer in South America and even then I as flipping out thinking I got duped into a replica!! I am not sure I could trust a gray market especially if you don't know them. 

However I did regret when I saw my watch for half price at the Korean duty free shop. Sigh


----------



## chymera

goldengirl123 said:


> I'm considering purchasing my first Rolex. Has anyone purchased off the grey market? I'm concerned about making such a large purchase from a non-authorized dealer. It's my understanding that in addition to possible issues with authenticity, a purchase from the grey market may invalidate the warranty.
> 
> Any suggestions or thoughts are greatly appreciated!



I purchased off the grey market and I'm so glad I did. They offered a 14 day money back. 
My fiance is a jeweller, so as soon as the watch arrived, he opened it to check and all good. I paid a good price for an all genuine rolex that was a few years old and in immaculate condition.


----------



## sublover

I have bought all my Rolex watches as well as a couple for various friends through the trusted sellers at the Rolexforums, all transactions were flawless. But read through the feedback sections and choose your seller carefully - "buy the seller, not only the watch". Good luck.


----------



## gertuine

goldengirl123 said:


> I'm considering purchasing my first Rolex. Has anyone purchased off the grey market? I'm concerned about making such a large purchase from a non-authorized dealer. It's my understanding that in addition to possible issues with authenticity, a purchase from the grey market may invalidate the warranty.
> 
> Any suggestions or thoughts are greatly appreciated!



As I think I mentioned in a previous post somewhere, I bought my Rolex through Bernard Watch (google them to find their website) and it was a wonderful experience.  I investigated them by reading a lot of reviews & Posts on the Rolex Forum, and they seemed quite reasonable & reliable.  So, far, I have really enjoyed my watch!  I haven't had it opened up yet to investigate, but when I took it to our city's Rolex dealer (the one and only we have, an actual Rolex store), they didn't scoff at it when I asked them to adjust the clasp.  So, that gave me further consolation that it was, in fact, genuine.  Hooray!

Good luck!


----------



## XCCX

36mm all ss DJ with white Roman dials


----------



## goldengirl123

Has anyone purchased from swissluxury.com?


----------



## tocade

gertuine said:


> Sounds lovely!! Post some photos?


You know im new to this and im not computer savvy and i have been unable to figure out how to post pics, im sorry


----------



## tocade

this is the picture gertruine


----------



## tocade

tocade said:


> View attachment 2623047
> 
> 
> this is the picture gertruine


it looks much nicer in person gertuine, sorry i misspelled your name before


----------



## gertuine

tocade said:


> View attachment 2623047
> 
> 
> this is the picture gertruine



That is a lovely watch!  Ah, I hope someone can help you post pictures of it so we can imagine how it looks 'in life'.  Thanks for sharing!!

(And, don't worry about the spelling; it's an unusual username so I understand. But I appreciate your note.)

I really must admit that the diamond markers look a lot better to me, the more I see them.  I used to think they would be distracting or overdone.  But, that watch is lovely!!


----------



## danielG

xactreality said:


> 36mm all ss DJ with white Roman dials
> 
> very female touch
> nice watch, lacquered nails, hermes purse. looks awesome !


----------



## krawford

goldengirl123 said:


> Has anyone purchased from swissluxury.com?



I have purchased 2 Rolex watches from them.


----------



## tocade

gertuine said:


> That is a lovely watch!  Ah, I hope someone can help you post pictures of it so we can imagine how it looks 'in life'.  Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> (And, don't worry about the spelling; it's an unusual username so I understand. But I appreciate your note.)
> 
> I really must admit that the diamond markers look a lot better to me, the more I see them.  I used to think they would be distracting or overdone.  But, that watch is lovely!!


hope these attachments work!


----------



## tocade

gertuine said:


> That is a lovely watch!  Ah, I hope someone can help you post pictures of it so we can imagine how it looks 'in life'.  Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> (And, don't worry about the spelling; it's an unusual username so I understand. But I appreciate your note.)
> 
> I really must admit that the diamond markers look a lot better to me, the more I see them.  I used to think they would be distracting or overdone.  But, that watch is lovely!!


Hi, how are you today.
so I posted some real life pics, they came out huuuge, so sorry, its my first attempt.
Anyway let me know what you think.
I took some both indoors and outdoors so you can see the color of the dial.
hope you're having a good day.


----------



## gertuine

tocade said:


> hope these attachments work!



THANK YOU!!! 

Those photos are FABULOUS!! Crystal clear, and I'm quite glad they are large.  All the better to appreciate that lovely watch. Looks soooo good on you!!!  You wear it so well!  I guess it's 36 mm right?

Great choice in a watch, and inspires me to consider one like that for myself! wow


----------



## blumster

tocade said:


> Hi, how are you today.
> so I posted some real life pics, they came out huuuge, so sorry, its my first attempt.
> Anyway let me know what you think.
> I took some both indoors and outdoors so you can see the color of the dial.
> hope you're having a good day.



Absolutely beautiful!!!!  Love it!


----------



## docswifey




----------



## docswifey

^^ 31mm, jubilee bracelet, black mother of pearl dial


----------



## blumster

docswifey said:


> ^^ 31mm, jubilee bracelet, black mother of pearl dial



beautiful- love it!


----------



## originalheather

tocade said:


> hope these attachments work!


This is gorgeous -- absolutely perfect!


----------



## tocade

originalheather said:


> This is gorgeous -- absolutely perfect!


Thank you so much, I appreciate all the lovely feedback from everyone!


----------



## tocade

blumster said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!!  Love it!


thanks so much blumster


----------



## tocade

gertuine said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Those photos are FABULOUS!! Crystal clear, and I'm quite glad they are large.  All the better to appreciate that lovely watch. Looks soooo good on you!!!  You wear it so well!  I guess it's 36 mm right?
> 
> Great choice in a watch, and inspires me to consider one like that for myself! wow


So Gertuine, its actually 41mm its the new Datejust II
I debated back and forth between 36mm with a jubilee bracelet and the one in the photo for a long time.
the Datejust II models only have one option for the bracelet which is the oyster.
The 36mm you can have jubilee or oyster bracelet but this color dial was not an option in size 36mm.
I have somewhat become become obsessed with large watches.
although 36mm is not that small either but I really really liked this grey color.
In my ideal scenario if the 41mm had a jubilee bracelet option that would've been the icing on the cake. Don't get me wrong I absolutely love my watch, but I wish it had a jubilee bracelet.
Hope that doesn't make me seem less appreciative or a brat lol.


----------



## tocade

gertuine said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Those photos are FABULOUS!! Crystal clear, and I'm quite glad they are large.  All the better to appreciate that lovely watch. Looks soooo good on you!!!  You wear it so well!  I guess it's 36 mm right?
> 
> Great choice in a watch, and inspires me to consider one like that for myself! wow


Thank you so much for the compliments


----------



## danielG

tocade said:


> hope these attachments work!



absolutely stunning ! a big WOW from my side !  congrats !


----------



## tocade

danielG said:


> absolutely stunning ! a big WOW from my side !  congrats !


thank you so much!!


----------



## gertuine

tocade said:


> So Gertuine, its actually 41mm its the new Datejust II
> I debated back and forth between 36mm with a jubilee bracelet and the one in the photo for a long time.
> the Datejust II models only have one option for the bracelet which is the oyster.
> The 36mm you can have jubilee or oyster bracelet but this color dial was not an option in size 36mm.
> I have somewhat become become obsessed with large watches.
> although 36mm is not that small either but I really really liked this grey color.
> In my ideal scenario if the 41mm had a jubilee bracelet option that would've been the icing on the cake. Don't get me wrong I absolutely love my watch, but I wish it had a jubilee bracelet.
> Hope that doesn't make me seem less appreciative or a brat lol.



Oh, wow, even better!! I love big watches, too! My submariner is 40 mm I think (I'd have to check, hehe, I am not sure.)  and To be honest, I am a big fan of the oyster bracelet, so I really think your watch is just Fabulous!

And the colour of dial you chose is really gorgeous! So, I'm glad you got this watch, so I could see it! 

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## tocade

gertuine said:


> Oh, wow, even better!! I love big watches, too! My submariner is 40 mm I think (I'd have to check, hehe, I am not sure.)  and To be honest, I am a big fan of the oyster bracelet, so I really think your watch is just Fabulous!
> 
> And the colour of dial you chose is really gorgeous! So, I'm glad you got this watch, so I could see it!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing!


you're very welcome!


----------



## ome3yaly77

Just got mine mid side datejust soo in luv


----------



## Icy Melona

Oyster Perpetual


----------



## TeochewLady

Loving my classics!  

http://instagram.com/p/oYlXfdIERs/
http://instagram.com/p/oYli-SIESE/


----------



## duckiee

I love the diamonds on the bezel but noticed not many have them? Wondering if there's any particular reason. 

Can't decide between the chocolate or MOP dial! 




youngchick said:


> View attachment 2234397
> 
> 
> My 5th anniversary gift from hubby


----------



## gertuine

TeochewLady said:


> Loving my classics!
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/oYlXfdIERs/
> http://instagram.com/p/oYli-SIESE/



Just wanted to say the photo links aren't working~


----------



## pennychiou

docswifey said:


> ^^ 31mm, jubilee bracelet, black mother of pearl dial


 
This one looks pretty awesome on your wrist.


----------



## danielG

ome3yaly77 said:


> Just got mine mid side datejust soo in luv



absolutely awesome ! perfect on you ! 
so nice on your wrist.


----------



## bbkiss

Joining the club with a blue datejust in boy size! A wedding gift from my dad! Probably will be my one and only piece. The mother of pearl one is my mum's. Love the timeless pieces I see in this thread!!


----------



## Eleonorah

I have one and I seriously thinking to add a full yg I am dying to have one and I need to start saving for it &#9786;


----------



## WindyCityCoco

Rachel, love your Chin baby! I am a chin mom too!




rachelkitty said:


> Beautiful! Rose gold with warm dark color dials like yours or dark MOP is match made in heaven!


----------



## chymera

bbkiss said:


> Joining the club with a blue datejust in boy size! A wedding gift from my dad! Probably will be my one and only piece. The mother of pearl one is my mum's. Love the timeless pieces I see in this thread!!



Love these! Are they the 36mm or 41mm boy?


----------



## chymera

Eleonorah said:


> I have one and I seriously thinking to add a full yg I am dying to have one and I need to start saving for it &#9786;



Love it!


----------



## bbkiss

chymera said:


> Love these! Are they the 36mm or 41mm boy?



Thanks..!!  I think they are 31mm. The SA referred to them as boy size.. I dont know too much about rolex though but I love this size! for my small wrist. Another pic attached to share! Was deciding between these two.


----------



## Solemony

^I'm a sucker for diamonds... You should go for the one on the left with the circle of diamonds .


----------



## WindyCityCoco

My new 36 MM SS Date Just!!!! So Excited


----------



## chymera

WindyCityCoco said:


> My new 36 MM SS Date Just!!!! So Excited



Suits your wrist perfectly! Enjoy!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

Thanks Chymera, I love it!




chymera said:


> Suits your wrist perfectly! Enjoy!


----------



## goldengirl123

bbkiss said:


> Thanks..!!  I think they are 31mm. The SA referred to them as boy size.. I dont know too much about rolex though but I love this size! for my small wrist. Another pic attached to share! Was deciding between these two.


Love the one on the left!


----------



## goldengirl123

Do you tend to wear your watch 24/7 (including swimming and in the shower)? I always thought a rolex was intended to be almost indestructible, but I've heard some people say not to wear them in the water?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

goldengirl123 said:


> Do you tend to wear your watch 24/7 (including swimming and in the shower)? I always thought a rolex was intended to be almost indestructible, but I've heard some people say not to wear them in the water?



I take mine off to shower and swim. Although, I thought it was fine in water just not in a sauna or jacuzzi...


----------



## Freckles1

My husband and I wear ours in the shower, but not swimming


----------



## aleen

bbkiss said:


> Thanks..!!  I think they are 31mm. The SA referred to them as boy size.. I dont know too much about rolex though but I love this size! for my small wrist. Another pic attached to share! Was deciding between these two.



Please share the price for both!
They are to die for


----------



## bbkiss

Solemony said:


> ^I'm a sucker for diamonds... You should go for the one on the left with the circle of diamonds .



Yea, that's the one I got! So glad I did!  

Goldengirl123, I prefer the left one too! anw, i wouldn't wear my rolex to shower, swim.. just in case haha 

Aleen, the left one is $16551 & right one is about $11400+, cant remb the exact price for the right. These are in Singaporean dollars. Not sure how much they would be when converted though. 

Too many pretty watches I see here.. enjoy everyone!


----------



## aleen

Ur watch Is beautiful ..enjoy !


----------



## gertuine

goldengirl123 said:


> Do you tend to wear your watch 24/7 (including swimming and in the shower)? I always thought a rolex was intended to be almost indestructible, but I've heard some people say not to wear them in the water?



There is a lot of discussion about this on The Rolex Forum.  I personally wear mine all the time, and wouldn't worry about wearing it swimming, either (as I would always end up having a shower afterwards anyway, and would know that chemicals would be washed off).  The concern some have is about seals being damaged. etc, but I don't worry much about that (for my own watch because it's a Submariner, after all; should be designed to live in the water, I think).

Hope you are comfortable with whatever you choose to do! Best of luck~


----------



## ecofashionnews

I have small wrist too. I have a 31mm datejust white gold and steel, the dial is mother of pearl


----------



## blumster

WindyCityCoco said:


> My new 36 MM SS Date Just!!!! So Excited



I love it on you- it's perfect and the size looks fantastic on you!  Classic and timeless.  I have almost the same one!  Diamond markers instead of romans..  Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## bbkiss

Looks great! Love the colour and size suits your wrist!!


----------



## dlovechanel

Hi ladies,, please give me your opinion. 

I already have datejust in two tone (steel-yellow gold). I fall in love with Chiara Ferragni's watch, rolex submarine. But the size is too big on me. Then I love these watches, but I have to choose only one. 

This is mine 
	

		
			
		

		
	




These watches that I have to choose 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Do you think it is okay having two watches that almost same design? Or  I should find another model so I will have variety wrist watches?


----------



## chymera

dlovechanel said:


> Hi ladies,, please give me your opinion.
> 
> I already have datejust in two tone (steel-yellow gold). I fall in love with Chiara Ferragni's watch, rolex submarine. But the size is too big on me. Then I love these watches, but I have to choose only one.
> 
> This is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634455
> 
> 
> These watches that I have to choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634456
> 
> 
> Do you think it is okay having two watches that almost same design? Or  I should find another model so I will have variety wrist watches?



It depends on what you need/want. I have a 26mm SS now, and would like a 31mm SS. Both similar but obviously different sizes. I don't need the 31mm but I'd love to have it lol. 
So it all depends on your lifestyle and which one (if not both) will have equal wearing time with you.


----------



## princessLIL

I have two rolexes.. SS white face Daytona, 
And 36 SS black face , Roman numerals , jubilee date j))


----------



## dlovechanel

chymera said:


> It depends on what you need/want. I have a 26mm SS now, and would like a 31mm SS. Both similar but obviously different sizes. I don't need the 31mm but I'd love to have it lol.
> So it all depends on your lifestyle and which one (if not both) will have equal wearing time with you.




Do you mind sharing picture of your watch?


----------



## dlovechanel

princessLIL said:


> I have two rolexes.. SS white face Daytona,
> 
> And 36 SS black face , Roman numerals , jubilee date j))




Do you mind sharing picture of your watch?&#128522;


----------



## Freckles1

WindyCityCoco said:


> My new 36 MM SS Date Just!!!! So Excited




Beautiful


----------



## chymera

dlovechanel said:


> Do you mind sharing picture of your watch?



My arm looks really long here :/
This is the 26mm SS


----------



## dlovechanel

chymera said:


> My arm looks really long here :/
> This is the 26mm SS




Hehehe &#128516;

No problem &#128522;

It's beautiful!!! You make me want the diamond version. But do you think it's a pity to have two datejust jubilee with diamond and will be regreting later?


----------



## chymera

dlovechanel said:


> Hehehe &#128516;
> 
> No problem &#128522;
> 
> It's beautiful!!! You make me want the diamond version. But do you think it's a pity to have two datejust jubilee with diamond and will be regreting later?



Get the watch on the left that you had tried on both black face but with diamond dial. Very nice and formal


----------



## milodrinker

Hi all! Need your opinions! 

I can't decide between a SS grey face or a two toned everrose/SS pink face.

I was hoping to pull off the 31mm but my wrists are just too tiny for that  I'm wearing the 26mm in the pics.

I would be going for the one with numeral markers (I know I'm weird but I do not like diamond markers). 

I'm 28 this year, is the two toned too "old" for me? This would be my first (and probably last watch for a long time); and I hope to wear this everyday.

I think the SS would be great as an everyday watch but the two toned is really something special.

Thank you for obsessing with me


----------



## milodrinker

Also, I wear a mixture of gold/silver so in terms of matching with jewellery, it's not going to be an issue.


----------



## Chanelle

milodrinker said:


> Hi all! Need your opinions!
> 
> I can't decide between a SS grey face or a two toned everrose/SS pink face.
> 
> I was hoping to pull off the 31mm but my wrists are just too tiny for that  I'm wearing the 26mm in the pics.
> 
> I would be going for the one with numeral markers (I know I'm weird but I do not like diamond markers).
> 
> I'm 28 this year, is the two toned too "old" for me? This would be my first (and probably last watch for a long time); and I hope to wear this everyday.
> 
> I think the SS would be great as an everyday watch but the two toned is really something special.
> 
> Thank you for obsessing with me



i would go for the ever rose SS /pink face . it is just a stunning piece even with numeral 
GL


----------



## chymera

milodrinker said:


> Hi all! Need your opinions!
> 
> I can't decide between a SS grey face or a two toned everrose/SS pink face.
> 
> I was hoping to pull off the 31mm but my wrists are just too tiny for that  I'm wearing the 26mm in the pics.
> 
> I would be going for the one with numeral markers (I know I'm weird but I do not like diamond markers).
> 
> I'm 28 this year, is the two toned too "old" for me? This would be my first (and probably last watch for a long time); and I hope to wear this everyday.
> 
> I think the SS would be great as an everyday watch but the two toned is really something special.
> 
> Thank you for obsessing with me



This is a tough one! They both look great on you.. I like the SS more on you though. You also have a nice tanned skin so the two tone won't look as formal as it does on my fair skin. 
I can't wear my mums two tone because I'm too casual, and like you, I'm 29. I feel the two tone is more mature, but if you think you can pull it off casually, then go for it. 
Why not get the SS one first, and then when you hit 30 something you could get the two tone? At least by then it will be another 5-10 years that you have to save for it.


----------



## kimpossible

Milodrinker, you can't go wrong with either watch and, no, the two tone wouldn't be old looking on young people; a colleague of mine is about 23-24 years old when first join our office 3y ago and she's been wearing a two tone 26mm on daily basis and it looks great on her. It all depends on the overall outlook imho.

Also, if you mix metals like I do sometimes (my e ring is platinum and I have some rose gold jewelries) a two-tone is like a bridge between different metals...


----------



## krawford

milodrinker said:


> Hi all! Need your opinions!
> 
> I can't decide between a SS grey face or a two toned everrose/SS pink face.
> 
> I was hoping to pull off the 31mm but my wrists are just too tiny for that  I'm wearing the 26mm in the pics.
> 
> I would be going for the one with numeral markers (I know I'm weird but I do not like diamond markers).
> 
> I'm 28 this year, is the two toned too "old" for me? This would be my first (and probably last watch for a long time); and I hope to wear this everyday.
> 
> I think the SS would be great as an everyday watch but the two toned is really something special.
> 
> Thank you for obsessing with me



I like the SS on you more.  I love Roman numeral dials.


----------



## oranGetRee

milodrinker said:


> Hi all! Need your opinions!
> 
> I can't decide between a SS grey face or a two toned everrose/SS pink face.
> 
> I was hoping to pull off the 31mm but my wrists are just too tiny for that  I'm wearing the 26mm in the pics.
> 
> I would be going for the one with numeral markers (I know I'm weird but I do not like diamond markers).
> 
> I'm 28 this year, is the two toned too "old" for me? This would be my first (and probably last watch for a long time); and I hope to wear this everyday.
> 
> I think the SS would be great as an everyday watch but the two toned is really something special.
> 
> Thank you for obsessing with me


Hey milodrinker, I have the 2-tone. It's beautiful!


----------



## underarmbag

Totally agree that a two tone Rolex is just sooo versatile. You just can not go wrong with it. Even if I wear a stainless steel with 34 mm, but I guess it's because I am really not petite and prefer the tomboyish look.


----------



## chymera

oranGetRee said:


> Hey milodrinker, I have the 2-tone. It's beautiful!



So pretty!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

oranGetRee said:


> Hey milodrinker, I have the 2-tone. It's beautiful!


Wow this one looks amazing! May I ask what color the dial is? Looks pink/creme to me, but maybe it´s just white and the rose gold makes this reflection...


----------



## oranGetRee

LovingDiamonds said:


> Wow this one looks amazing! May I ask what color the dial is? Looks pink/creme to me, but maybe it´s just white and the rose gold makes this reflection...



Hi! It's pink face.


----------



## blumster

oranGetRee said:


> Hi! It's pink face.


Oh this is breathtaking- love it!


----------



## gertuine

oranGetRee said:


> Hey milodrinker, I have the 2-tone. It's beautiful!



Wow!
I have to admit I haven't really been a two-toned fan, but this watch looks so lovely!!


----------



## danielG

milodrinker said:


> Hi all! Need your opinions!
> 
> I can't decide between a SS grey face or a two toned everrose/SS pink face.
> 
> I was hoping to pull off the 31mm but my wrists are just too tiny for that  I'm wearing the 26mm in the pics.
> 
> I would be going for the one with numeral markers (I know I'm weird but I do not like diamond markers).
> 
> I'm 28 this year, is the two toned too "old" for me? This would be my first (and probably last watch for a long time); and I hope to wear this everyday.
> 
> I think the SS would be great as an everyday watch but the two toned is really something special.
> 
> Thank you for obsessing with me



think, the ss grey face is more casual and a more everyday-watch for you at your age. the two tone also looks great and sexy on your wrist, but would do this in 10 years yet. for that time, buy the ss grey face.


----------



## danielG

oranGetRee said:


> Hey milodrinker, I have the 2-tone. It's beautiful!



ok, this one is really stunning ! 
would you mind taking a picture of it on your wrist ?


----------



## Jamily

milodrinker said:


> Hi all! Need your opinions!
> 
> I can't decide between a SS grey face or a two toned everrose/SS pink face.
> 
> I was hoping to pull off the 31mm but my wrists are just too tiny for that  I'm wearing the 26mm in the pics.
> 
> I would be going for the one with numeral markers (I know I'm weird but I do not like diamond markers).
> 
> I'm 28 this year, is the two toned too "old" for me? This would be my first (and probably last watch for a long time); and I hope to wear this everyday.
> 
> I think the SS would be great as an everyday watch but the two toned is really something special.
> 
> Thank you for obsessing with me



I have the everose and SS pink face with romans and I LOVE it!! I get compliments all the time on its elegance. ...and yr never too young (or old!) to be elegant. However, I do have the 36mm which makes it more youthful IMO. I also have very small wrists but hopefully I manage to pull it off....are you sure you can't upsize!!!?


----------



## Jamily

Ps I'll take a pic tomorrow.  Got to get my kids into bed.... &#9786;


----------



## danielG

Jamily said:


> I have the everose and SS pink face with romans and I LOVE it!! I get compliments all the time on its elegance. ...and yr never too young (or old!) to be elegant. However, I do have the 36mm which makes it more youthful IMO. I also have very small wrists but hopefully I manage to pull it off....are you sure you can't upsize!!!?



probably you are right. there is never a "too young" or a "too old". but there a some kind of rolex´s, which are ususally worn from persons 40/50+, i think.


----------



## Jamily

danielG said:


> probably you are right. there is never a "too young" or a "too old". but there a some kind of rolex´s, which are ususally worn from persons 40/50+, i think.



No you are right. I meant you are never too young or too old to look elegant&#9786; ... rolex discussions aside.


----------



## pennychiou

oranGetRee said:


> Hey milodrinker, I have the 2-tone. It's beautiful!


 
This one is pretty nice.

I agree that people tend to "stereotype" the two-tone---but the 31mm one should somewhat address the corresponding "old-looking" concern.


----------



## milodrinker

Jamily said:


> I have the everose and SS pink face with romans and I LOVE it!! I get compliments all the time on its elegance. ...and yr never too young (or old!) to be elegant. However, I do have the 36mm which makes it more youthful IMO. I also have very small wrists but hopefully I manage to pull it off....are you sure you can't upsize!!!?



Can't wait to see pics! Yes I tried the 31mm (refused to leave the shop LOL) and it looks huge


----------



## oranGetRee

danielG said:


> ok, this one is really stunning !
> would you mind taking a picture of it on your wrist ?



Hi Daniel, here you go. Pardon the poor lighting. It's night time over this part of the world.


----------



## danielG

oranGetRee said:


> Hi Daniel, here you go. Pardon the poor lighting. It's night time over this part of the world.



thanks a lot ! great watch, lookin' great. congrats from my part part of the world.


----------



## danielG

oranGetRee said:


> Hi Daniel, here you go. Pardon the poor lighting. It's night time over this part of the world.



it still seems to be brand new ...  how long do you own this beauty ?


----------



## Jamily

Here you go. The pink dial appears more champagne than pink more often than not...


----------



## Jamily

Oops pic won't upload. Will have to do from full site later &#9786;


----------



## Jamily

Think I did it....!

Mine is the 36mm as I said.  I also have small wrists (under 6in) but I already have a 26mm ss with mop face, diamond markers and bezel and the small size felt just too dated on my wrist
...


----------



## oranGetRee

danielG said:


> it still seems to be brand new ...  how long do you own this beauty ?



Hi Daniel, I only wear mine on weekends. Bought 2 years ago.


----------



## oranGetRee

Jamily, such a beauty!  Looks perfect on you


----------



## milodrinker

oranGetRee said:


> Hi Daniel, here you go. Pardon the poor lighting. It's night time over this part of the world.



What size is this? It looks great


----------



## pennychiou

milodrinker said:


> What size is this? It looks great


 
Looks like 26mm?


----------



## danielG

oranGetRee said:


> Hi Daniel, I only wear mine on weekends. Bought 2 years ago.



hi phoebe,
only on weekends ?? what a bummer !  
you have to wear it every day and every night !


----------



## gertuine

Jamily said:


> Think I did it....!
> 
> Mine is the 36mm as I said.  I also have small wrists (under 6in) but I already have a 26mm ss with mop face, diamond markers and bezel and the small size felt just too dated on my wrist
> ...



Gorgeous!! Looks so lovely on you!  I'm such a fan of larger watches


----------



## gertuine

oranGetRee said:


> Hi Daniel, here you go. Pardon the poor lighting. It's night time over this part of the world.



Thanks for sharing!! That's a lovely one, too! Do you still enjoy that size?


----------



## oranGetRee

Yes, mine is 26mm. Gertuine, the size fits me well. I love it.  Daniel, I wear my tag huer and Japanese brand watches to work. I'm a sucker for beautiful watches so I came up with this routine to make sure I wear all my watches at least once a week. Haha.


----------



## danielG

oranGetRee said:


> Yes, mine is 26mm. Gertuine, the size fits me well. I love it.  Daniel, I wear my tag huer and Japanese brand watches to work. I'm a sucker for beautiful watches so I came up with this routine to make sure I wear all my watches at least once a week. Haha.



off-topic, sorry admin : which tag heuer do you own ? i guess "aquaracer".... ?


----------



## gertuine

oranGetRee said:


> Yes, mine is 26mm. Gertuine, the size fits me well. I love it.  Daniel, I wear my tag huer and Japanese brand watches to work. I'm a sucker for beautiful watches so I came up with this routine to make sure I wear all my watches at least once a week. Haha.



OO, thanks for replying & mentioning that.

Your plan for rotating watches is such a good idea! I'm sure it helps you enjoy all of them more, and also gives them all an equal chance to brighten your day!!


----------



## watchmonster

trying to decide between 31mm and 26mm...which size looks better?

will be getting the two tone rose gold/stainless with fluted bezel and pink roman dial


----------



## milodrinker

watchmonster said:


> trying to decide between 31mm and 26mm...which size looks better?
> 
> will be getting the two tone rose gold/stainless with fluted bezel and pink roman dial



That's the exact watch I'm eyeing! 

I like the look of 31 on you more.


----------



## watchmonster

isn't the combo beautiful!  the 26mm photo shows the exact combo i'd want, but considering it in the larger size.

thanks for your input!


----------



## Eleonorah

chymera said:


> Love it!



thank u


----------



## DoublekMom

watchmonster said:


> trying to decide between 31mm and 26mm...which size looks better?
> 
> will be getting the two tone rose gold/stainless with fluted bezel and pink roman dial


Love the 31mm


----------



## sublover

31 with out a doubt!


----------



## lovequality

watchmonster said:


> trying to decide between 31mm and 26mm...which size looks better?
> 
> will be getting the two tone rose gold/stainless with fluted bezel and pink roman dial



26mm is my vote... but i may be biased because i think i want to get that next  if you don't mind... can you please tell me the current price on them? you can PM me TIA!


----------



## krawford

The Ladies gets my vote as well.  Classic


----------



## watchmonster

i'm not allowed to PM yet as i'm a new member, so will have to tell you here.  the 31mm, TT rose gold/stainless, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, pink roman dial is currently at $10k MSRP.

i don't know the price of that same combination for the 26mm, but i don't think the size affects the price all that much.

for reference in case anyone is interested, the combo that is shown in my pic of the 31mm is a black mop diamond dial and that is $14.4k MSRP.


----------



## blumster

31 without a doubt!!!


----------



## pennychiou

milodrinker said:


> That's the exact watch I'm eyeing!
> 
> I like the look of 31 on you more.


 
I prefer 31mm over 26mm---but I could be biased because my wife wears the boy size.


----------



## lovequality

watchmonster said:


> i'm not allowed to PM yet as i'm a new member, so will have to tell you here.  the 31mm, TT rose gold/stainless, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, pink roman dial is currently at $10k MSRP.
> 
> i don't know the price of that same combination for the 26mm, but i don't think the size affects the price all that much.
> 
> for reference in case anyone is interested, the combo that is shown in my pic of the 31mm is a black mop diamond dial and that is $14.4k MSRP.


thank you so much! what ever you will get you will love it...wear it with good health


----------



## Monaliceke

Hi, 
Has anyone serviced your rolex in Europe / Benelux region?  
I am wondering whether it is more expensive to send mine for service in Belgium or in Singapore. 
Thanks!


----------



## materialgurl

watchmonster said:


> i'm not allowed to PM yet as i'm a new member, so will have to tell you here.  the 31mm, TT rose gold/stainless, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, pink roman dial is currently at $10k MSRP.
> 
> i don't know the price of that same combination for the 26mm, but i don't think the size affects the price all that much.
> 
> for reference in case anyone is interested, the combo that is shown in my pic of the 31mm is a black mop diamond dial and that is $14.4k MSRP.



Thank you for the info!!! I am eyeing this watch (with diamonds) for my 30th bday... so beautiful!! I am contemplating the size as well... Just out of curiosity, are the prices in USD?


----------



## watchmonster

Yes it's usd


----------



## watchmonster

watchmonster said:


> Yes it's usd


the version with diamond markers is $11,900


----------



## Tarana

Hey, 
I need help deciding between the two dials for my first rolex datejust.
The Strap is Stainless Steel & Yellow Gold 
Dial Color I'm confused between is Silver Grey OR Olive Green !! 

Also, my wrist is really tiny (15 inches) should I get the 31mm OR 36mm
Personally, I feel the 36 mm is a bit too big on my wrist. 

Oh yes Idk if it matters but I'm 25 years old and want a Rolex which is age appropriate ! 

Thanks Everyone !


----------



## krawford

Oh, I have seen the SS and yellow gold and green dial.  Gorgeous!!.  31mm is perfect for that watch


----------



## danielG

watchmonster said:


> trying to decide between 31mm and 26mm...which size looks better?
> 
> will be getting the two tone rose gold/stainless with fluted bezel and pink roman dial



both of them are beauties on your wrist. take the first you have tried


----------



## watchmonster

Tarana said:


> Hey,
> I need help deciding between the two dials for my first rolex datejust.
> The Strap is Stainless Steel & Yellow Gold
> Dial Color I'm confused between is Silver Grey OR Olive Green !!
> 
> Also, my wrist is really tiny (15 inches) should I get the 31mm OR 36mm
> Personally, I feel the 36 mm is a bit too big on my wrist.
> 
> Oh yes Idk if it matters but I'm 25 years old and want a Rolex which is age appropriate !
> 
> Thanks Everyone !


with the yellow gold, i think the green would look better.  the silver grey makes it look very monotone.


----------



## rajneon01

here is my rolex datejust II


----------



## materialgurl

watchmonster said:


> the version with diamond markers is $11,900



you mean the size 26?


----------



## watchmonster

materialgurl said:


> you mean the size 26?


no in 31mm


----------



## materialgurl

watchmonster said:


> no in 31mm



And there usually is a further discount too.. did you negotiate already or you're still deciding?


----------



## Mullen 130

Love looking at all these new Rolex watches.  Mine is old, old and old.....but so am I!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## watchmonster

materialgurl said:


> And there usually is a further discount too.. did you negotiate already or you're still deciding?


i decided!  getting the 31mm RG/SS with pink roman dial.  it's on order now, got approx 21% discount.


----------



## milodrinker

watchmonster said:


> i decided!  getting the 31mm RG/SS with pink roman dial.  it's on order now, got approx 21% discount.



That's a great discount! What does the final price end up to be?


----------



## gertuine

rajneon01 said:


> here is my rolex datejust II



So lovely!    Is it 31 mm?


----------



## youngster

Mullen 130 said:


> Love looking at all these new Rolex watches.  Mine is old, old and old.....but so am I!  Thanks for sharing



  Yes, me too lol!   But, the great thing about a Rolex is that it generally looks fantastic whether it's 10 or 20 or 30 or more years old.


----------



## vazquez1085

Bought my first Rolex this year....Ive got a two tone DateJust on a Jubilee bracelet.. 2013 model purchased at the top of this year looks IDENTICAL to this: http://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust/m116233-0149.html


----------



## Tarana

Hi,
*Krawford *: I agree love the Olive Green . Just confused if it won't be versatile enough to match all color outfits ?! 
*danielG*: Thanks ! I have tried the Silver Grey & it is very dull . 
Haven't tried the Olive Green but I've seen images & it looks very enticing !!
*Watchmonster *: Thanks ! The grey is a bit dull but I felt it might be more versatile !


----------



## Tarana

Hi,
So these are the images for my 2 choices .
I plan to get it with the Diamonds around the bezel.


----------



## watchmonster

milodrinker said:


> That's a great discount! What does the final price end up to be?


around $8k!


----------



## chymera

watchmonster said:


> around $8k!



That's a really good price! A Rolex like that in an Australian store is about 15K$US


----------



## materialgurl

watchmonster said:


> around $8k!



omg thats amazing! may i ask which store you got it from?


----------



## watchmonster

materialgurl said:


> omg thats amazing! may i ask which store you got it from?


ack i think i still can't PM yet.. i will PM you the info when i have that access


----------



## Millicat

Mullen 130 said:


> Love looking at all these new Rolex watches.  Mine is old, old and old.....but so am I!  Thanks for sharing



Ditto, and ditto 
Mine is an antique, she is a rose gold cocktail watch that was made in 1924, she is beautiful and I love her 
(Will take a pic if I remember)


----------



## Jamily

watchmonster said:


> i decided!  getting the 31mm RG/SS with pink roman dial.  it's on order now, got approx 21% discount.



You are going to love it! As I've mentioned I have the exact same watch but mine is the 36mm .


----------



## mcpro

watchmonster said:


> around $8k!


 
Eeeekkk! Where did you get it from?   Thanks


----------



## liemissha

watchmonster said:


> i decided!  getting the 31mm RG/SS with pink roman dial.  it's on order now, got approx 21% discount.




Woooaaaa! I purchased my rolex last month but the SA told me rolex only give 10% disk max all over the world. Or am i the one who doesnt know they can go more? 

But congrates u got the best price u can get  and two tone RG is really nice!


----------



## pennychiou

liemissha said:


> Woooaaaa! I purchased my rolex last month but the SA told me rolex only give 10% disk max all over the world. Or am i the one who doesnt know they can go more?
> 
> But congrates u got the best price u can get  and two tone RG is really nice!


 
10% discount is their company policy.  I was told the company would be sending people as if they are innocent pruchasers to the authorized dealers to see if they follow the protocols.  Unless you are someone with whom the authorized dealer is familiar, they tend not to take the risk.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Sorry if this seems like a silly question but please could you tell me how are you getting discount on a Rolex from an authorised dealer? Do always offer this at all authorised dealers ? Thank you


----------



## watchmonster

If you want the contact info please PM me and I'll send you the details


----------



## chessmont

I've always gotten more than 10% but then my AD knows me


----------



## liemissha

pennychiou said:


> 10% discount is their company policy.  I was told the company would be sending people as if they are innocent pruchasers to the authorized dealers to see if they follow the protocols.  Unless you are someone with whom the authorized dealer is familiar, they tend not to take the risk.



I see how it works  thanks ms. Penny


----------



## lala33

My new love


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

lala33 said:


> My new love




Beautiful watch! I am so in love with that diamond encrusted VI!!!


----------



## gertuine

lala33 said:


> My new love



Funky!! Looks like it has water droplets all around the bezel


----------



## blumster

lala33 said:


> My new love



It's gorgeous- wear it in good health and congrats!!!!!


----------



## princessLIL

Here is mine


----------



## princessLIL

Oops...


----------



## princessLIL

The photo is not uploading


----------



## dochunnybunny

Just sharing my beautiful Rolex Datejust oyster midsize watch two tone white dial roman. I am so in-love with it. &#128571;
Now, I am contemplating on getting a yachtmaster 34mm for Christmas


----------



## aleen

My new watch


----------



## underarmbag

Great choice, have fun with it.


----------



## danielG

aleen said:


> My new watch



good lookin´! do you have a pic from it on your wrist ?


----------



## FelixItsHot

I don't have one, but this one very much belongs to my fiance


----------



## chessmont

FelixItsHot said:


> I don't have one, but this one very much belongs to my fiance



wowza!


----------



## rebpin

I am thinking to get a datejust midsize, with roman, jubilee and fluted bezel. The problem now is the colour for the dial. 

Struggling between blue and silver. What do you think?

My DH actually thinks that smooth bezel is good enough but I think fluted bezel looks more elegant. Agree?


----------



## chessmont

rebpin said:


> I am thinking to get a datejust midsize, with roman, jubilee and fluted bezel. The problem now is the colour for the dial.
> 
> Struggling between blue and silver. What do you think?
> 
> My DH actually thinks that smooth bezel is good enough but I think fluted bezel looks more elegant. Agree?



I agree about the fluted bezel.  I like the silver dial, very subtle, but make sure it isn't hard to read.


----------



## rebpin

chessmont said:


> I agree about the fluted bezel.  I like the silver dial, very subtle, but make sure it isn't hard to read.



I've heard that silver is difficult to read too, especially under sunlight. Hm.... that makes me having doubt getting a silver one. 

Is blue dial uncommon actually? It seems seldomly hearing people talk about or suggest it.

I had a blue one which got stolen.  I do love the blue. But it just feels a bit stupid to get the exact same watch.


----------



## Freckles1

If you like the look of the silver - what about mother of pearl? It is close to silver but very easy to read the numbers - that's what I have


----------



## chessmont

If you liked the one that was stolen, I don't think it's odd to get  a replacement


----------



## BelleFleur

A ladies' vintage Oyster perpetual with a blue face and stainless steel and yellow gold Jubilee bracelet. My Mom gave it to e when she upgraded


----------



## rebpin

If I get a dial without diamonds now, is it possible to upgrade the dial with diamond markers later?

If yes, how much does it cost?

The reason I ask this because I am not leaning to a dial with diamonds at this moment, but.... who knows, I might want it later in future. Just see if there's an option for such upgrade.


----------



## blumster

I have a silver dial and it is not hard to read at all.  I had the jubilee dial before( the one with Rolex written all over the face) and I actually changed it to silver- it's very easy on the eyes and really luminescent.  I love it now!!!!


----------



## pennychiou

liemissha said:


> I see how it works  thanks ms. Penny


 
Hearsay: at least a couple of local authorized dealers were banned from ordering the new watches for certain period of time (e.g., 30 days) because of giving the customers more than 10% discount.


----------



## uhpharm01

I have a quick question. What made any of you decide to buy a Rolex?  I just priced some Rolexes. OMG!!!

thank you


----------



## lovegrace

My new love, perfect to wear daily.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I have the exact as the first shown but my bezel is not fluted. I have mid size.  In a few years I'll get mans size blue face with diamond numbers in stainless.  My fathers rolex is gold and is over forty years old. So I know I have a great watch.


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> I have a quick question. What made any of you decide to buy a Rolex?  I just priced some Rolexes. OMG!!!
> 
> thank you



This is just my own view of the matter, but.
I wanted to buy one because of the excellent craftsmanship and the  fact that I loved the design.  To "test" whether I really loved it or not (in my case, the Submariner date), I bought a similar "homage watch" (an Invicta Pro Diver that looks similar to Submariner in many ways and is almost the same size) and wore it a year and a half.  Since it's a cheap watch, i thought it would be an easy and inexpensive way to determine if I really enjoyed the size of  the watch and the general design.  

I did! Once I got my Submariner (which is secondhand by the way), I was so enthralled at how good it is: excellent working order, clear sapphire crystal to see the dial so well, every part and piece seems so well made and so on.  Looking back at the Invicta, it seemed a toy watch in comparison!

Anyway, I love Rolex for many reasons, as above, and also because it does feel like a piece that will not lose (much) value over time, and for some models, becomes more valuable.  Many of the popular fashion watches cannot say that (not that everyone needs to buy items because they are an investment, though).  Plus it is so beautiful!  I love to look at my watch!


----------



## aerinha

Preloved Rolex date just 26mm in ss and 18kt gold. Starburst face.  On a 6.5" wrist


----------



## rebpin

lovegrace said:


> My new love, perfect to wear daily.



Very beautiful! What face color is it? The watch matches your skintone very well.


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> This is just my own view of the matter, but.
> I wanted to buy one because of the excellent craftsmanship and the  fact that I loved the design.  To "test" whether I really loved it or not (in my case, the Submariner date), I bought a similar "homage watch" (an Invicta Pro Diver that looks similar to Submariner in many ways and is almost the same size) and wore it a year and a half.  Since it's a cheap watch, i thought it would be an easy and inexpensive way to determine if I really enjoyed the size of  the watch and the general design.
> 
> I did! Once I got my Submariner (which is secondhand by the way), I was so enthralled at how good it is: excellent working order, clear sapphire crystal to see the dial so well, every part and piece seems so well made and so on.  Looking back at the Invicta, it seemed a toy watch in comparison!
> 
> Anyway, I love Rolex for many reasons, as above, and also because it does feel like a piece that will not lose (much) value over time, and for some models, becomes more valuable.  Many of the popular fashion watches cannot say that (not that everyone needs to buy items because they are an investment, though).  Plus it is so beautiful!  I love to look at my watch!



Thank you. I think in just trying to talk myself out of buying the rolex.


----------



## lovegrace

Thank you rebpin! It's called chocolate for the face color. HTP


----------



## lovegrace

rebpin said:


> Very beautiful! What face color is it? The watch matches your skintone very well.



Thank you rebpin! It's called chocolate for the face color. HTP


----------



## ShoooSh

I've been searching the whole world for this specific watch for more than a year .. until i unexpectedly  founded one in Bahrain


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you. I think in just trying to talk myself out of buying the rolex.



Aww!  May I ask why?  Are you feeling that the Rolex is overwhelming, or just not the right type of watch for you?

Or, do you feel bad justifying it for yourself?  (sorry if I am being nosey; I mean to be asking in a supportive way).

Whatever you decide, I hope it is a decision that you're at peace with!


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Aww!  May I ask why?  Are you feeling that the Rolex is overwhelming, or just not the right type of watch for you?
> 
> Or, do you feel bad justifying it for yourself?  (sorry if I am being nosey; I mean to be asking in a supportive way).
> 
> Whatever you decide, I hope it is a decision that you're at peace with!



Hi Gertuine,

Thanks for the support!!!
 YES!! I;m trying to justify buying a Rolex for myself. But for some reason I've always liked them and wanted to own one.  I need only just one Rolex.  I'm afraid that people are going to notice it and give me a hard time about having a Rolex.  e.g. charge me more ( e.g. increase the price) for car repairs and home repairs and other items. I will have to work a part time job for about two years in order to afford this watch.  I have to push myself to purchase the items that I really like. I have a bad habit of not buying the items that I really love to own.  Then, I get to think I need to save this money (e.g. for retirement)  instead of buying a watch.


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi Gertuine,
> 
> Thanks for the support!!!
> YES!! I;m trying to justify buying a Rolex for myself. But for some reason I've always liked them and wanted to own one.  I need only just one Rolex.  I'm afraid that people are going to notice it and give me a hard time about having a Rolex.  e.g. charge me more ( e.g. increase the price) for car repairs and home repairs and other items. I will have to work a part time job for about two years in order to afford this watch.  I have to push myself to purchase the items that I really like. I have a bad habit of not buying the items that I really love to own.  Then, I get to think I need to save this money (e.g. for retirement)  instead of buying a watch.



Hey UHpharm!  
Ahhh~~   I kind of see what you mean & where you're coming from.  I didn't have those specific worries (I am referring to your feeling that others would charge you more.  Perhaps it never occurred to me.), but I did have some before I bought my watch (as you may have guessed from my story about buying a cheaper watch to wear first).  Some of my other worries were that (if people noticed) people might think I was trying to "wear my money" or be obnoxious.  Well, wearing my watch as long as I have (not THAT long, but long enough for me to feel totally relaxed and not even "feel conscientious" that I am wearing it), I can wager that a lot of people don't even notice you have a Rolex!  (Or, if they do, they haven't made any sign that has allowed me to detect that they noticed!).  

I truly hope you will overcome your worries and your self-deprecation, and allow yourself the luxury and the delight and the right to own whatever watch you want!  I have had those thoughts ("Oh, I ought to save more money instead!") and then I said to myself, "it's OK!  It's not harming my other budgets and expenses to buy this watch, and I know I'm going to love it!  Anyway, whenever you hear interviews of older people, they almost always say they regretted NOT doing things, rather than doing things"  

So, if I can be supportive, I would like to be, and hope that I am!  May you find peace with yourself & your worries, and may you find the watch you truly desire!


----------



## underarmbag

Totally agree with wüst gertuine has written. Have been wearing mine for just over a year - and no one noticed. If you go for a understated Design like I did probably just no one notices. And if you go for all the bling in my work environment they would probably think it is just a fossil or guess or michael kors watch. 

Greatest thing about I Nice watch is in my opinion that you can always look at it and smoke and that it somehow signifys achievenent. Perhaps you have milestone coming up around which you can celebrate the purchase?


----------



## uhpharm01

Hi Gertuine and underarmbag. AWWW! Thanks so much for your kind words.  I'll start saving for my Rolex.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi Gertuine and underarmbag. AWWW! Thanks so much for your kind words.  I'll start saving for my Rolex.




You won't regret it, it truly is a beautiful watch. My DH bought my first Rolex for Valentine's Day and I love it. It's so elegant and lady like. I also must admit my DH was amused and proud that a few of the ladies here on TPF thought it was the prettiest Rolex they'd ever seen! I love it!!! I wear it everyday!


----------



## danielG

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> You won't regret it, it truly is a beautiful watch. My DH bought my first Rolex for Valentine's Day and I love it. It's so elegant and lady like. I also must admit my DH was amused and proud that a few of the ladies here on TPF thought it was the prettiest Rolex they'd ever seen! I love it!!! I wear it everyday!



hi,
can u post a pic  ? i didn´t  find any of it in TPF ...
thks.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

danielG said:


> hi,
> can u post a pic  ? i didn´t  find any of it in TPF ...
> thks.




If you look at my history under my name you will find several pictures of it in this thread as well as my own thread about my watch. But for reference you can find a pic in this thread on page 101 post #2016. &#128521;


----------



## nexiv

Does anyone have this combination? It's the one that I covet 

Datejust
31mm (mid/junior size)
Two tone ss and rose gold
Jubilee bracelet with hidden clasp
Fluted bezel
White mop face
Gold stick markers


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> You won't regret it, it truly is a beautiful watch. My DH bought my first Rolex for Valentine's Day and I love it. It's so elegant and lady like. I also must admit my DH was amused and proud that a few of the ladies here on TPF thought it was the prettiest Rolex they'd ever seen! I love it!!! I wear it everyday!



Awww!! Thanks so much Lady. I searched the purse forum and I was able to locate photos of your Rolex. It's gorgeous!!!! It's is the prettiest Rolex I've ever seen!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

uhpharm01 said:


> Awww!! Thanks so much Lady. I searched the purse forum and I was able to locate photos of your Rolex. It's gorgeous!!!! It's is the prettiest Rolex I've ever seen!!




You're very welcome. Thank you so much for the compliment. It is by far my nicest watch. When you get yours make sure you post pics! Do you know which one you want yet?


----------



## danielG

*smile* sorry. you are right. very nice watch, btw.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

danielG said:


> *smile* sorry. you are right. very nice watch, btw.




Thank you. I would've posted a new pic, as I wear it everyday, but for some reason I haven't been able to post any pics to TPF lately.


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> You're very welcome. Thank you so much for the compliment. It is by far my nicest watch. When you get yours make sure you post pics! Do you know which one you want yet?


You're welcome. I'll be sure to post pics!!  I love the Date-just 36mm TT & SS with Champagne  or white dial with the Roman Numerals with Oyster Bracelet. I can't wait to purchase this watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

nexiv said:


> Does anyone have this combination? It's the one that I covet
> 
> Datejust
> 31mm (mid/junior size)
> Two tone ss and rose gold
> Jubilee bracelet with hidden clasp
> Fluted bezel
> White mop face
> Gold stick markers



Is it something like this one?
http://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust-lady-31/m178271-0060.html


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

uhpharm01 said:


> You're welcome. I'll be sure to post pics!!  I love the Date-just 36mm TT & SS with Champagne  or white dial with the Roman Numerals with Oyster Bracelet. I can't wait to purchase this watch.



Sounds lovely! I love the diamond Roman numeral 6!!! I know you can't wait! One day I want an all gold one!


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Sounds lovely! I love the diamond Roman numeral 6!!! I know you can't wait! One day I want an all gold one!



An all gold one will be gorgeous!!  A cousin of mine's had one those with the diamond markers!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

uhpharm01 said:


> An all gold one will be gorgeous!!  A cousin of mine's had one those with the diamond markers!!




I would want the jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, diamond markers, and I think a champagne colored face... A girl can dream right?


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I would want the jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, diamond markers, and I think a champagne colored face... A girl can dream right?



Yes, a girl can dream!!!  The jubilee bracelet is also nice. 
Oh I forgot. I also want the fluted bezel on my future rolex.


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I would want the jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, diamond markers, and I think a champagne colored face... A girl can dream right?



Just kept hope alive for that all gold rolex!! Ms. Lady!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

uhpharm01 said:


> Just kept hope alive for that all gold rolex!! Ms. Lady!




Absolutely. When I graduate law school and pass the bar I will make some large purchases to commemorate the life events!


----------



## danielG

mangowife said:


> Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread (and other Rolex-related threads)... this happened way sooner than I ever dreamed, but I recently got my first Rolex!
> 
> I tried on a whole slew of Rolexes, and ended up with the SS ladies datejust jubilee, white face w/ roman numerals. I actually surprised myself - I thought I would end up with a midsize datejust oyster (w/ the new smooth bezel), but the jubilee felt right, even with the fluted bezel. I've seen the fluted bezel before on others IRL and I never really liked it, until I saw it on my own arm! Maybe the ones I had seen before weren't real Rolexes! But the fluted bezel is much more delicate and feminine than I remember. Also, I *almost* got one w/ a champagne dial with diamond markers, but both my DH and brother thought it was too flashy for me, and I figured I could always upgrade later by replacing the dial (and DH agrees - maybe for a special anniversary or event?). The ladies size felt right, too.
> 
> I'm in love!   And to boot, I bought it from an authorized dealer during my latest visit to Hong Kong, so no tax and 10% off retail!



hello mangowife,
do you still own and (of course) wear your rolex ? it´s still one of the nicest i´ve ever seen. perhaps you can post an actual pic of it ?


----------



## danielG

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you. I would've posted a new pic, as I wear it everyday, but for some reason I haven't been able to post any pics to TPF lately.


pls try it again


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know roughly how much the gold daydate with a leather strap is ? 
TIA


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

danielG said:


> pls try it again




It doesn't let me, it just times out.... I only have this issue with TPF. All my other videos and pictures upload to other forums or social media sites just fine. I'm not sure what the issue is.


----------



## krism805

This is what my husband got me for my bday, which is today!


----------



## uhpharm01

krism805 said:


> This is what my husband got me for my bday, which is today!
> View attachment 2709217
> View attachment 2709218


  Happy Birthday!!! Your watch is beautiful.  I just love the Oyster Bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Absolutely. When I graduate law school and pass the bar I will make some large purchases to commemorate the life events!


----------



## uhpharm01

danielG said:


> pls try it again


Hi DanielG,

Here's a link to a photo of *NLVOEWITHLV*'s Rolex.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/vday-came-early-855293.html


----------



## krism805

uhpharm01 said:


> Happy Birthday!!! Your watch is beautiful.  I just love the Oyster Bracelet.




thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Absolutely. When I graduate law school and pass the bar I will make some large purchases to commemorate the life events!


NLVOEWITHLV,

I don't think that you're the only person having various technical difficulties with TPF. For some reason, TPF doesn't always allow me to quote a poster when I'm trying to reply to their quote. Maybe there was some kind of update recently.


----------



## gertuine

Hey UHpharm01 & friends&#8230;
I'm super late to the party (wifi was out for a while!) but I am glad to know you're saving up for your first Rolex!! How exciting!!!!!!  Love the Oyster bracelet myself, too, and I am loving my watch, everyday.

NLWITHLV, your Rolex was bedazzling! Wow! What an amazing Valentine's you had that year!  I would probably have fainted from all the amazing pampering! Wow~~~ What a great treat!

*fingers crossed* that uhpharm01 can get the Rolex you want, soon!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

krism805 said:


> This is what my husband got me for my bday, which is today!
> View attachment 2709217
> View attachment 2709218




This is absolutely lovely! So sleek and elegant!!! Enjoy!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi DanielG,
> 
> Here's a link to a photo of *NLVOEWITHLV*'s Rolex.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/vday-came-early-855293.html




Haha!!! Thanks!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

uhpharm01 said:


> NLVOEWITHLV,
> 
> I don't think that you're the only person having various technical difficulties with TPF. For some reason, TPF doesn't always allow me to quote a poster when I'm trying to reply to their quote. Maybe there was some kind of update recently.




I have an iPhone 5S and it doesn't show an update for TPF. Perhaps I'll try from a desktop or laptop later tonight.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

gertuine said:


> Hey UHpharm01 & friends
> I'm super late to the party (wifi was out for a while!) but I am glad to know you're saving up for your first Rolex!! How exciting!!!!!!  Love the Oyster bracelet myself, too, and I am loving my watch, everyday.
> 
> NLWITHLV, your Rolex was bedazzling! Wow! What an amazing Valentine's you had that year!  I would probably have fainted from all the amazing pampering! Wow~~~ What a great treat!
> 
> *fingers crossed* that uhpharm01 can get the Rolex you want, soon!!




Thank you so much. I'm still in love with it, DH def did well! There are so many beautiful ones here, I feel greedy saying I want another. I do feel very fortunate that my DH strives to provide us with a good life.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

FelixItsHot said:


> I don't have one, but this one very much belongs to my fiance




Wow! Is this custom? This would be my ultimate dress watch. I love it!


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I have an iPhone 5S and it doesn't show an update for TPF. Perhaps I'll try from a desktop or laptop later tonight.


Okay. Oops my mistake. LOL. 

While I was having trouble with TPF, I was using the Firefox browser, but I decided test out the Chrome browser. Since,I've been using the Chrome browser I've  haven't had any more problems  with quoting the post that I wish to reply to. 

FYI when uploading pictures from your iPhone to the TPF has a size ( Resolution limit) to these photos. Thus, if the photo is larger than the max  resolution that is allowed by the TPF, then you won't be allowed to upload it.


----------



## uhpharm01

underarmbag said:


> Totally agree with wüst gertuine has written. Have been wearing mine for just over a year - and no one noticed. If you go for a understated Design like I did probably just no one notices. And if you go for all the bling in my work environment they would probably think it is just a fossil or guess or michael kors watch.
> 
> Greatest thing about I Nice watch is in my opinion that you can always look at it and smoke and that it somehow signify achievement. Perhaps you have milestone coming up around which you can celebrate the purchase?



Hi underarmbag,
No milestone coming up around the corner, just really would like  to own a Rolex watch. .


----------



## mcpro

Went to the store yesterday, plan to buy my Rolex datejust  36mm on my birthday but its goin to be in November ... SA said there is a upcoming price increase..... Does anyone knows when is the price increase for this year? Or she just want me to buy right now??


----------



## uhpharm01

mcpro said:


> Went to the store yesterday, plan to buy my Rolex datejust  36mm on my birthday but its goin to be in November ... SA said there is a upcoming price increase..... Does anyone knows when is the price increase for this year? Or she just want me to buy right now??



I just called rolex. The SA On the phone had stayed that rolex hasn't had a price increase  in the last two years. If there is to be an increase it will happen in at the beginning of oct


----------



## nexiv

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it something like this one?
> http://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust-lady-31/m178271-0060.html



Yes! Exactly that but with simpler markers. I find the diamond ones a bit too much.


----------



## gertuine

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you so much. I'm still in love with it, DH def did well! There are so many beautiful ones here, I feel greedy saying I want another. I do feel very fortunate that my DH strives to provide us with a good life.



I sort of know how you feel!! I love love love my Rolex, but I dream of another (funnily enough, I want the same watch I currently have, but a no-date model!).  Don't feel too bad; they're just such lovely timepieces that it's hard to love just one!


----------



## mcpro

uhpharm01 said:


> I just called rolex. The SA On the phone had stayed that rolex hasn't had a price increase  in the last two years. If there is to be an increase it will happen in at the beginning of oct




thanks for the info.


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Haha!!! Thanks!



I'm a little on the geeky side.  You're welcome.


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Hey UHpharm01 & friends
> I'm super late to the party (wifi was out for a while!) but I am glad to know you're saving up for your first Rolex!! How exciting!!!!!!  Love the Oyster bracelet myself, too, and I am loving my watch, everyday.
> 
> NLWITHLV, your Rolex was bedazzling! Wow! What an amazing Valentine's you had that year!  I would probably have fainted from all the amazing pampering! Wow~~~ What a great treat!
> 
> *fingers crossed* that uhpharm01 can get the Rolex you want, soon!!



Hey Gertuine,

Thank you!!


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Sounds lovely! I love the diamond Roman numeral 6!!! I know you can't wait! One day I want an all gold one!



I asked my SA about the diamond roman numbers and it's only available on the 31 mm styles. Not the 36mm.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

uhpharm01 said:


> I asked my SA about the diamond roman numbers and it's only available on the 31 mm styles. Not the 36mm.




Geez! That sucks it's so beautiful and unique!


----------



## caannie

I am a big watch enthusiast and own several Rolexes. I recently purchased a Datejust two tone oyster bracelet with silver diamond dial, and a blue dial Yachtmaster. I found a good online store that I feel confident about. I'm hoping to find a nice Cartier Tank Francaise next! Here's some pics. Sorry they are enormous!


----------



## uhpharm01

underarmbag said:


> Totally agree with wüst gertuine has written. Have been wearing mine for just over a year - and no one noticed. If you go for a understated Design like I did probably just no one notices. And if you go for all the bling in my work environment they would probably think it is just a fossil or guess or michael kors watch.
> 
> Greatest thing about I Nice watch is in my opinion that you can always look at it and smoke and that it somehow signifys achievenent. Perhaps you have milestone coming up around which you can celebrate the purchase?



In addition, I would like to get a Rolex before I turn 40 yrs old. That's still a about 2 yrs away.


----------



## lacedwithlove

Daytona for the day!  &#128525;


----------



## onebagsnob

My baby! Took me over a year of agonizing but joined the club!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

onebagsnob said:


> View attachment 2712962
> 
> 
> My baby! Took me over a year of agonizing but joined the club!




It's beautiful! Welcome to the club!


----------



## onebagsnob

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> It's beautiful! Welcome to the club!




Thank you!  I wanted the 34mm but thought maybe it would be a little too big for me- although I love the larger watches!  I thought this was a good initial piece for everyday wear that could be dressed up or down.  My Cartier roadster is the same size but looks bigger...Maybe the next Rolex  could be a bit larger   I can see how the addiction quickly gets out of hand! Ha!


----------



## shopoholica

lacedwithlove said:


> Daytona for the day!  &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2712824



I love your daytona! My dream watch is the daytona in RG...it's TDF! but not good for the bank


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

You're welcome, and yes it really can be. I just got mine and I'm already planning the next one. I think I want a 31. With watches this expensive I wanna make sure it suits my taste for everyday as well as special occasions...


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Geez! That sucks it's so beautiful and unique!



Or I need to get two Rolexes. I don't even have one Rolex and now want to have two of them. Get one in the 36 mm and one in the 31 mm with the Diamond roman numeral 6.  I just love 36 mm.   I just love the size of the dial it's so easily to read.


----------



## uhpharm01

lacedwithlove said:


> Daytona for the day!  &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> View attachment 2712824



Your Rolex is gorgeous! What size is your Daytona? Thank you.


----------



## lacedwithlove

shopoholica said:


> I love your daytona! My dream watch is the daytona in RG...it's TDF! but not good for the bank




Agreed! RG is beautiful =] and most definitely not easy on the bank, hehehe. Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## lacedwithlove

uhpharm01 said:


> Your Rolex is gorgeous! What size is your Daytona? Thank you.




Thank you =]!! 

Daytonas are 40mm.


----------



## gertuine

lacedwithlove said:


> Daytona for the day!  [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2712824




So gorgeous!!! I have been eyeing the "plat-tona" (one of the nicknames, as I understand, for the platinum Daytona which is gorgeous too!) and wish I had the funds to get one. Alas, it will be a far-fetched dream for a long time. 

So lovely on you!!


----------



## danielG

lacedwithlove said:


> Daytona for the day!  &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2712824



i love this watch on your wrist ! such a beauty ! congrats.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Or I need to get two Rolexes. I don't even have one Rolex and now want to have two of them. Get one in the 36 mm and one in the 31 mm with the Diamond roman numeral 6.  I just love 36 mm.   I just love the size of the dial it's so easily to read.



I only need one Rolex. I was just really dreaming. LOL.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jamily said:


> Think I did it....!
> 
> Mine is the 36mm as I said.  I also have small wrists (under 6in) but I already have a 26mm ss with mop face, diamond markers and bezel and the small size felt just too dated on my wrist
> ...


You're Rolex is just beautiful.


----------



## uhpharm01

Quick question. Does the TT bracelet tend to show more scratches than the SS bracelet? Does the Oyster bracelet tend to show more scratches than the Jubilee Bracelet?

Thank you


----------



## Freckles1

uhpharm01 said:


> Quick question. Does the TT bracelet tend to show more scratches than the SS bracelet? Does the Oyster bracelet tend to show more scratches than the Jubilee Bracelet?
> 
> Thank you




I've had both.... Yellow gold and stainless steel... I like the oyster better. I think they show scratches equally. It's fine. They give your watch character!! And they can be buffed out. No worries


----------



## blumster

oyster band definitely shows more wear than jubilee!


----------



## uhpharm01

joanniii said:


> This is my two toned oyster perpectual date just in 31mm! It is a limited edition brown watch face which I totally love because it matches my LV bags
> 
> Everyone's watches are gorgeous by the way!


I like this model.  Excellent Choice!!


----------



## luxurygoodslove

wow I LIKE!!!


----------



## luxurygoodslove

The Daytona is so nice!!!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

I like these three Rolexes. Two of them are the 31 mm and one is the 36 mm. I only want the Oyster bracelet. Now the one without any diamonds is the 36 mm, if I was to select that one it will be with the Roman numerals.this one is the 31 mm


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's the 36 mm. I can't upload all three photos.  I'm
Only able to upload one photo at a time


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's the last one. Also the 31 mm


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I love this one, more classic. I think l prefer a full diamond bezel.


----------



## krism805

Hey ladies! what are your thoughts on this one? I almost got this for my birthday but the SA suggested one without the flowers.


----------



## uhpharm01

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I love this one, more classic. I think l prefer a full diamond bezel.



I really like this one,also. the champagne dial.  IMHO, the full diamond bezel is a little too much for me.  But, I really like it on other people. . But this bezel is just enough bling on a watch for me.


----------



## MyDogTink

krism805 said:


> Hey ladies! what are your thoughts on this one? I almost got this for my birthday but the SA suggested one without the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714912




I looked at this one a couple of months ago. I was torn between this and the brown face. My mom talked me out of the flowers with the argument that Rolex should be traditional. Once I digested it, I totally agreed. Just my $.02.


----------



## uhpharm01

How much does it cost to have your Rolex serviced?

Thank you


----------



## blumster

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the 36 mm. I can't upload all three photos.  I'm
> Only able to upload one photo at a time



I love this one the best- gorgeous and love the oyster band with fluted bezel- so classy!


----------



## krism805

uhpharm01 said:


> How much does it cost to have your Rolex serviced?
> 
> Thank you




I believe it's $600.


----------



## krism805

MyDogTink said:


> I looked at this one a couple of months ago. I was torn between this and the brown face. My mom talked me out of the flowers with the argument that Rolex should be traditional. Once I digested it, I totally agreed. Just my $.02.




It's funny how an SA talked me out of picking this one out. It costs more than the one I ended up getting. But she's right. The flower face dial is not something that I will continue to wear 20 years from now.


----------



## alex_connoll

Prestige Diamonds have some lovely options for ladies at great prices as well. 

I have the 'ROLEX LADY DATEJUST 179160' which I wear every day and it has lasted me so well.

Hope this helps.
http://www.prestigediamonds.co.uk/watches/rolex-watches?gender=24


----------



## MyDogTink

krism805 said:


> It's funny how an SA talked me out of picking this one out. It costs more than the one I ended up getting. But she's right. The flower face dial is not something that I will continue to wear 20 years from now.




Which one did you select?


----------



## krism805

MyDogTink said:


> Which one did you select?




the one without the flowers.


----------



## MyDogTink

krism805 said:


> the one without the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2715946




Classic. Great choice.


----------



## danielG

krism805 said:


> the one without the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2715946



classic, elegant, not swanky. congrats !


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

danielG said:


> classic, elegant, not swanky. congrats !




Which Rolex do you have?


----------



## uhpharm01

Hi all TPF people
Is it best to buy a used Rolex or a new Rolex?! Any thoughts and  suggestions will be greatly appreciated ?
Thank you


----------



## luvchnl

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi all TPF people
> 
> Is it best to buy a used Rolex or a new Rolex?! Any thoughts and  suggestions will be greatly appreciated ?
> 
> Thank you




You might want to start a new thread for answers


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the 36 mm. I can't upload all three photos.  I'm
> Only able to upload one photo at a time



I really love this clean & classic design!

have you picked one you are more fond of, yet? or still pondering all three?


----------



## uhpharm01

luvchnl said:


> You might want to start a new thread for answers



Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> I really love this clean & classic design!
> 
> have you picked one you are more fond of, yet? or still pondering all three?



Thank you. I thinking about this one also because more Versatile.  It's easy to dress it up and dress it down also.


----------



## petitejasmine

krism805 said:


> the one without the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2715946




Love this watch! I have the same one as urs, just my dail is silver color!  and I wear it every day!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Quick question for you ladies when a Rolex is described as mid size...does that automatically mean 31mm? Thanks in advance


----------



## chessmont

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Quick question for you ladies when a Rolex is described as mid size...does that automatically mean 31mm? Thanks in advance



From  my experience, yes


----------



## danielG

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Which Rolex do you have?



i´m afraid ... none. but i´m looking for a watch, maybe a rolex, for my wife. so TPF is the best way to see different rolex watches in different sizes on women´s wrists and to hear what they think about it. it´s sometimes hard for a man to understand what woman think and what they say and especially what they mean .....


----------



## danielG

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Which Rolex do you have?



i´m afraid ... none. but i´m looking for a watch, maybe a rolex, for my wife. so TPF is the best way to see different rolex watches in different sizes on women´s wrists and to hear what they think about it. it´s sometimes hard for a man to understand what woman think and what they say and especially what they mean .....       

even if she got a longines dolce vita last year, the next bigger anniversary comes soon.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Oh I def understand, doing your research before you take the plunge. Which ones are you considering for your wife?


----------



## danielG

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Oh I def understand, doing your research before you take the plunge. Which ones are you considering for your wife?



i think the best one would be this in 31mm ....



as also shown from mangowife here ... 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/rolex-owners-what-do-you-have-92985-5.html

what do you think about it ?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I think it's very nice. It has clean lines, and is a classic piece. This is a watch that can be worn with anything or for any occasion.


----------



## gertuine

danielG said:


> i think the best one would be this in 31mm ....
> View attachment 2718621
> 
> 
> as also shown from mangowife here ...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/rolex-owners-what-do-you-have-92985-5.html
> 
> what do you think about it ?



Beautiful! love those clean lines and I am a sucker for plain/neutral colours with stainless steel



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I think it's very nice. It has clean lines, and is a classic piece. This is a watch that can be worn with anything or for any occasion.



I agree totally! I admit i don't like the clasp of the Jubilee bracelet (this is Jubilee, right?) so I wouldn't wear it myself, but I think it looks good!! I am an Oyster fan, no doubt!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

gertuine said:


> I agree totally! I admit i don't like the clasp of the Jubilee bracelet (this is Jubilee, right?) so I wouldn't wear it myself, but I think it looks good!! I am an Oyster fan, no doubt!




It is the jubilee. My bracelet is also the oyster as it is my fav!


----------



## danielG

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> It is the jubilee. My bracelet is also the oyster as it is my fav!



it would be the best piece / gift i have seen here in this thread. but i don´t know, if she is prepared for wearing a rolex. it´s the name, that could be negative for her. a also elegant piece with a name that stands for more gentle jewelry is the cartier santos galbee SS. in addition, it´s at a lower price though it has been increased up from 2.900&#8364; to 3.900&#8364; last year.


----------



## gertuine

danielG said:


> it would be the best piece / gift i have seen here in this thread. but i don´t know, if she is prepared for wearing a rolex. it´s the name, that could be negative for her. a also elegant piece with a name that stands for more gentle jewelry is the cartier santos galbee SS. in addition, it´s at a lower price though it has been increased up from 2.900 to 3.900 last year.



Looking at that watch online, I personally would prefer the Rolex (with the fluted bezel that was shown above).  It looks clean in a more classic & elegant way than the Cartier santos galbee SS.  Perhaps I have a preference for round watches.

What is it about the "Rolex" name that feels different than the "Cartier" name (besides "gentle," as you mention)?  I mean, in regards to your wife (You said you're looking for a watch for her, correct)?


----------



## danielG

gertuine said:


> Looking at that watch online, I personally would prefer the Rolex (with the fluted bezel that was shown above).  It looks clean in a more classic & elegant way than the Cartier santos galbee SS.  Perhaps I have a preference for round watches.
> 
> What is it about the "Rolex" name that feels different than the "Cartier" name (besides "gentle," as you mention)?  I mean, in regards to your wife (You said you're looking for a watch for her, correct)?



it could be, that "rolex" stands for more need for recognition or call it ´status symbol´ in middle europe as in asia or in the us. a rolex gives a bigger appearance than cartier jewelry. thats not my opinion at all. but perhaps for my wife (yes, i am looking for a watch for her). doesn´t it  ?    ?
so this is one thing why i like this thread: views from many different people showing their rolex watches and talk about it.   good ideas, you never will find at the AD`s.


----------



## danielG

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> It is the jubilee. My bracelet is also the oyster as it is my fav!



do you think, the oyster bracelet is more feminine than the jubilee ?


----------



## kimpossible

I don't see one as more feminine than the other. I do think the jubilee is dressier than oyster though. I find a 31mm with jubilee is very versatile, great with tees-over-denims as well as with long dresses....


----------



## jellyv

danielG said:


> do you think, the oyster bracelet is more feminine than the jubilee ?




The Oyster bracelet is traditionally considered more sporty and less feminine than the Jubilee for a woman's watch. The fluted bezel and Jubilee bracelet are the most feminine specs.
I have a 31mm, white dial with Roman numerals, fluted bezel and Jubilee bracelet and it is ideal for me--all occasions.


----------



## krism805

I like the look of the oyster better, only if it's SS. Jubilee looks nicer if it's two-tone.


----------



## underarmbag

Second what krism805 says. But I personally feel that the oyster Band looks somehow less fussy and more understated. But than I prefer a somewhat edgy and understated look even on my higher heels.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

danielG said:


> do you think, the oyster bracelet is more feminine than the jubilee ?




Yes, to me the oyster looks more feminine than the jubilee...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

It's really going to depend on your wifes style. I like bling so my DH knew that I'd wear diamond bezel and diamond dial everyday. My watch fits me perfectly!


----------



## gertuine

jellyv said:


> The Oyster bracelet is traditionally considered more sporty and less feminine than the Jubilee for a woman's watch. The fluted bezel and Jubilee bracelet are the most feminine specs.
> I have a 31mm, white dial with Roman numerals, fluted bezel and Jubilee bracelet and it is ideal for me--all occasions.





underarmbag said:


> Second what krism805 says. But I personally feel that the oyster Band looks somehow less fussy and more understated. But than I prefer a somewhat edgy and understated look even on my higher heels.



I agree with both assessments here.  I think Jubilee is probably going to be generally viewed as more feminine, but I also personally prefer Oyster.  I admit I like the look of Jubilee but not the clasp (I just personally have this feeling that it would flop open when you least expect it, though I know that doesn't happen in real life).

As someone else said, consider what your wife's style is otherwise.  I also think, since you mentioned the Cartier Galbee something (I forgot the name), it sounds like you might think an Oyster bracelet is OK for her.  Why? I say this because that Cartier watch has (to me) a somewhat edgy style (and because the bracelet visually matches the Oyster more than the Jubilee).

I hope you're getting lots of useful information from this thread!   Good luck in your continued search~


----------



## krism805

DH's Submariner next to my watch...



I do love the Oyster very much. But for my next Rolex, if our budget permits, I'd definitely get a two-tone jubilee because I believe that is what a classic Rolex supposed to look like.


----------



## uhpharm01

krism805 said:


> DH's Submariner next to my watch...
> View attachment 2720348
> 
> 
> I do love the Oyster very much. But for my next Rolex, if our budget permits, I'd definitely get a two-tone jubilee because I believe that is what a classic Rolex supposed to look like.



Nice Rolex Oops, this is my second comment about your Rolex.  I just realized that. Have a good evening.


----------



## uhpharm01

Quick question but doesn't the Jubilee bracelet having a stretching problem? I heard that the Oyster bracelet is the stronger of the two bracelets. 
Thank you


----------



## krism805

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice Rolex Oops, this is my second comment about your Rolex.  I just realized that. Have a good evening.




lol...that's because I posted it more than twice. I love the one that DanielG posted as well.


----------



## summerpink

krism805 said:


> DH's Submariner next to my watch...
> View attachment 2720348
> 
> 
> I do love the Oyster very much. But for my next Rolex, if our budget permits, I'd definitely get a two-tone jubilee because I believe that is what a classic Rolex supposed to look like.


 
Very nice. Is your DH's green submariner?


----------



## krism805

uhpharm01 said:


> Quick question but doesn't the Jubilee bracelet having a stretching problem? I heard that the Oyster bracelet is the stronger of the two bracelets.
> Thank you




The links will stretch if it does not fit your wrist perfectly. If you wear it loosely, the links will rub against each other. Finger through the strap is a good marker. You can always get them de-stretched by getting the pins replaced.


----------



## krism805

summerpink said:


> Very nice. Is your DH's green submariner?




It's black from 2012


----------



## summerpink

krism805 said:


> Hey ladies! what are your thoughts on this one? I almost got this for my birthday but the SA suggested one without the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2714912


 
Love everose gold, it's more classic without flowers.


----------



## summerpink

krism805 said:


> It's black from 2012


 
Very nice, both of you have great taste.


----------



## summerpink

onebagsnob said:


> View attachment 2712962
> 
> 
> My baby! Took me over a year of agonizing but joined the club!


 
Beautiful!


----------



## summerpink

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the 36 mm. I can't upload all three photos. I'm
> Only able to upload one photo at a time


 
Love this one, classic and elegant!


----------



## danielG

As someone else said, consider what your wife's style is otherwise.  I also think, since you mentioned the Cartier Galbee something (I forgot the name), it sounds like you might think an Oyster bracelet is OK for her.  Why? I say this because that Cartier watch has (to me) a somewhat edgy style (and because the bracelet visually matches the Oyster more than the Jubilee).

I hope you're getting lots of useful information from this thread!   Good luck in your continued search~[/QUOTE]

previous, she only liked silver with matt finish. the longines i bought her, was bright silver and she loves it. previous she only liked flat watches as the longines. since this summer she also likes thicker ones as she got recently a white fossil with 40mm and nearly 10mm thickness. therefore i think, she has no problem with the typical rolex dimensions with 31/10.  the bracelet isn't a problem, whether the jubilee or the oyster.  the rolex from the posted pic as it's the same like the one from mangowife, would be perfect. its size really looks good on her small wrists, her skin-colour is a bit darker as normal the whole year, in summer it's light brown. the white dial an the ss bracelet would be the best combination.  argh, it' hard for a man to make the best decision.


----------



## luxery baby

danielG said:


> As someone else said, consider what your wife's style is otherwise.  I also think, since you mentioned the Cartier Galbee something (I forgot the name), it sounds like you might think an Oyster bracelet is OK for her.  Why? I say this because that Cartier watch has (to me) a somewhat edgy style (and because the bracelet visually matches the Oyster more than the Jubilee).
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're getting lots of useful information from this thread!   Good luck in your continued search~





previous, she only liked silver with matt finish. the longines i bought her, was bright silver and she loves it. previous she only liked flat watches as the longines. since this summer she also likes thicker ones as she got recently a white fossil with 40mm and nearly 10mm thickness. therefore i think, she has no problem with the typical rolex dimensions with 31/10.  the bracelet isn't a problem, whether the jubilee or the oyster.  the rolex from the posted pic as it's the same like the one from mangowife, would be perfect. its size really looks good on her small wrists, her skin-colour is a bit darker as normal the whole year, in summer it's light brown. the white dial an the ss bracelet would be the best combination.  argh, it' hard for a man to make the best decision. [/QUOTE]


You can never really go wrong when surprising your wife with something as nice as a Rolex!


----------



## Jinsun

My 36mm I got this yr for my birthday and my DH GMT II I surprised him with in 2008 on our wedding day. 

I personally love the oyster bracelet with either the domed or fluted bezel. My first choice was fluted but DH said it looked too gawdy against the black dial.


----------



## summerpink

danielG said:


> i think the best one would be this in 31mm ....
> View attachment 2718621
> 
> 
> as also shown from mangowife here ...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/rolex-owners-what-do-you-have-92985-5.html
> 
> what do you think about it ?


 
Very classic! Nice choice!


----------



## summerpink

previous, she only liked silver with matt finish. the longines i bought her, was bright silver and she loves it. previous she only liked flat watches as the longines. since this summer she also likes thicker ones as she got recently a white fossil with 40mm and nearly 10mm thickness. therefore i think, she has no problem with the typical rolex dimensions with 31/10. the bracelet isn't a problem, whether the jubilee or the oyster. the rolex from the posted pic as it's the same like the one from mangowife, would be perfect. its size really looks good on her small wrists, her skin-colour is a bit darker as normal the whole year, in summer it's light brown. the white dial an the ss bracelet would be the best combination. argh, it' hard for a man to make the best decision. [/QUOTE]

*What a sweet husband you are! You know your wife quite well! She will love whatever you got her!*


----------



## summerpink

luxery baby said:


> previous, she only liked silver with matt finish. the longines i bought her, was bright silver and she loves it. previous she only liked flat watches as the longines. since this summer she also likes thicker ones as she got recently a white fossil with 40mm and nearly 10mm thickness. therefore i think, she has no problem with the typical rolex dimensions with 31/10. the bracelet isn't a problem, whether the jubilee or the oyster. the rolex from the posted pic as it's the same like the one from mangowife, would be perfect. its size really looks good on her small wrists, her skin-colour is a bit darker as normal the whole year, in summer it's light brown. the white dial an the ss bracelet would be the best combination. argh, it' hard for a man to make the best decision.


 

You can never really go wrong when surprising your wife with something as nice as a Rolex![/QUOTE]

*Totally agree with you!!*


----------



## summerpink

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2720757
> 
> My 36mm I got this yr for my birthday and my DH GMT II I surprised him with in 2008 on our wedding day.
> 
> I personally love the oyster bracelet with either the domed or fluted bezel. My first choice was fluted but DH said it looked too gawdy against the black dial.


 
Love your 36mm rolex with black dial!! Such a beautiful Bday gift! Wear it with good health!


----------



## summerpink

Hello ladies, so glad to join the club!! Here's mine,36mm, TT rose gold/stainless.


----------



## danielG

*What a sweet husband you are! You know your wife quite well! She will love whatever you got her!*[/QUOTE]

im not sure. this wouldn't be the first watch i have to exchange... 
thank you for the compliment   im gettin' nervous now


----------



## underarmbag

Why don't you just ask her, if you are not completely sure? If you long for a moment of surprise make an appointment at a jewellery and surprise her with driving there.


----------



## gertuine

danielG said:


> *What a sweet husband you are! You know your wife quite well! She will love whatever you got her!*



im not sure. this wouldn't be the first watch i have to exchange... 
thank you for the compliment   im gettin' nervous now [/QUOTE]

The one on mangowife that you posted earlier was quite lovely, classic, & tasteful. I think it would be fabulous !!



underarmbag said:


> Why don't you just ask her, if you are not completely sure? If you long for a moment of surprise make an appointment at a jewellery and surprise her with driving there.



This is a great idea!! I think it would be a great combination of "surprise" and also "surety" that your wife could get the watch she wanted. You could call ahead and ensure they had the models on hand that you are thinking to suggest/recommend for your wife, and you can show them to her and say, "I thought this one would look good on you..." while letting her still choose.  Why not?  

Good luck to you!!


----------



## nvie

danielG said:


> *What a sweet husband you are! You know your wife quite well! She will love whatever you got her!*



im not sure. this wouldn't be the first watch i have to exchange... 
thank you for the compliment   im gettin' nervous now [/QUOTE]
Jubilee bracelet is classy looking versus the sportier oyster. Jubilee camouflages scratches better than Oyster. My DH says it is best to bring your wife to pick what she like as it is an expensive purchase. He did that to me...so good luck.


----------



## RachelZ

This is my everyday watch and i literally wear it everywhere!!





This is my rarely occasion watch..


----------



## missjesf

My biggest investment yet. No more bags and shoes for me... ush:

Experts/Rolex owners: is this a good first one? 

Couldn't afford the ones with some bling and I wanted to purchase one that made me feel  so I went with this!




Thanks for letting me share


----------



## rose26

missjesf said:


> My biggest investment yet. No more bags and shoes for me... ush:
> 
> Experts/Rolex owners: is this a good first one?
> 
> Couldn't afford the ones with some bling and I wanted to purchase one that made me feel  so I went with this!
> 
> View attachment 2723566
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous!


----------



## uhpharm01

missjesf said:


> My biggest investment yet. No more bags and shoes for me... ush:
> 
> Experts/Rolex owners: is this a good first one?
> 
> Couldn't afford the ones with some bling and I wanted to purchase one that made me feel  so I went with this!
> 
> View attachment 2723566
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



You've picked the perfect rolex  . It's gorgeous.


----------



## RachelZ

missjesf said:


> My biggest investment yet. No more bags and shoes for me... ush:
> 
> Experts/Rolex owners: is this a good first one?
> 
> Couldn't afford the ones with some bling and I wanted to purchase one that made me feel  so I went with this!
> 
> View attachment 2723566
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Really pretty!


----------



## uhpharm01

missjesf said:


> My biggest investment yet. No more bags and shoes for me... ush:
> 
> Experts/Rolex owners: is this a good first one?
> 
> Couldn't afford the ones with some bling and I wanted to purchase one that made me feel  so I went with this!
> 
> View attachment 2723566
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


What size rolex 36 or 31 mm ?
Thank you


----------



## danielG

[

This is a great idea!! I think it would be a great combination of "surprise" and also "surety" that your wife could get the watch she wanted. You could call ahead and ensure they had the models on hand that you are thinking to suggest/recommend for your wife, and you can show them to her and say, "I thought this one would look good on you..." while letting her still choose.  Why not?  

Good luck to you!! [/QUOTE]

thank you *ALL *for your lovely and kindly hints !  hope, that will help.
however my alternative plan ist a tag heuer aquaracer. not as big as rolex (the name) and another completely different watch to a cartier santos galbee.


----------



## sublover

RachelZ said:


> View attachment 2723191
> 
> 
> This is my everyday watch and i literally wear it everywhere!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723198
> 
> 
> This is my rarely occasion watch..



Wow!!! Some arm candy you are pulling off there! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## sublover

missjesf said:


> My biggest investment yet. No more bags and shoes for me... ush:
> 
> Experts/Rolex owners: is this a good first one?
> 
> Couldn't afford the ones with some bling and I wanted to purchase one that made me feel  so I went with this!
> 
> View attachment 2723566
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Love that watch, I have the EXACTLY same one!!! Personally, I think the roman numerical is much more pretty than diamonds 

For a first Rolex, you picked an everlasting classic that will always be in style, congrats!


----------



## chessmont

uhpharm01 said:


> You've picked the perfect rolex  . It's gorgeous.



I agree, perfect!


----------



## missjesf

rose26 said:


> Gorgeous!





uhpharm01 said:


> You've picked the perfect rolex  . It's gorgeous.





RachelZ said:


> Really pretty!



Thank you all! 



uhpharm01 said:


> What size rolex 36 or 31 mm ?
> Thank you



I believe it is the 34mm! I was referring to the price book that's available online and it looks like my price was under the 34mm. 



sublover said:


> Love that watch, I have the EXACTLY same one!!! Personally, I think the roman numerical is much more pretty than diamonds
> 
> For a first Rolex, you picked an everlasting classic that will always be in style, congrats!



Thank you! I was really considering the $4800 ones because of the price but it wasn't my style and I wanted something more classic. I believe the $4800 was all steel so it looked a bit too sporty for a Rolex.



chessmont said:


> I agree, perfect!



Thank you!


----------



## sublover

missjesf said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is the 34mm! I was referring to the price book that's available online and it looks like my price was under the 34mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was really considering the $4800 ones because of the price but it wasn't my style and I wanted something more classic. I believe the $4800 was all steel so it looked a bit too sporty for a Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



The date just models only comes in 26, 31 and 36mm (there is also a date just II which is 41mm). Rolexes in the 34mm size are the air-king models and the Perpetual models. They look a lot like the datejust, but none of them have a date. Your watch is thus either 31 or 36 mm, and from the picture, I am very sure your watch is model number 116234, which is 36mm (like my own).


----------



## missjesf

sublover said:


> The date just models only comes in 26, 31 and 36mm (there is also a date just II which is 41mm). Rolexes in the 34mm size are the air-king models and the Perpetual models. They look a lot like the datejust, but none of them have a date. Your watch is thus either 31 or 36 mm, and from the picture, I am very sure your watch is model number 116234, which is 36mm (like my own).




Thanks for the info! I checked the model number in the price book and that is correct. Guess I was looking in the wrong place


----------



## uhpharm01

missjesf said:


> Thanks for the info! I checked the model number in the price book and that is correct. Guess I was looking in the wrong place



How can I  get a price book ?


----------



## krism805

A Rolex watch is not an investment. It's a luxury watch. Once you take it out of the store, just like a car, it's already depreciated by 15-20%. This is the reason why many prefer to buy a pre-loved watch.


----------



## gertuine

missjesf said:


> My biggest investment yet. No more bags and shoes for me... ush:
> 
> Experts/Rolex owners: is this a good first one?
> 
> Couldn't afford the ones with some bling and I wanted to purchase one that made me feel  so I went with this!
> 
> View attachment 2723566
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



So clean & stylish! Beautiful!


----------



## summerpink

RachelZ said:


> View attachment 2723191
> 
> 
> This is my everyday watch and i literally wear it everywhere!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723198
> 
> 
> This is my rarely occasion watch..


 
Your TT everyday Rolex is beautiful!


----------



## summerpink

missjesf said:


> My biggest investment yet. No more bags and shoes for me... ush:
> 
> Experts/Rolex owners: is this a good first one?
> 
> Couldn't afford the ones with some bling and I wanted to purchase one that made me feel  so I went with this!
> 
> View attachment 2723566
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Congrats on your first Rolex! Pretty and classic! Enjoy it with good health! BTW, I believe we have same 36mm size. Although I have small wrist I still prefer big size watches which are more funky looking.


----------



## missjesf

gertuine said:


> So clean & stylish! Beautiful!



Thank you 



summerpink said:


> Congrats on your first Rolex! Pretty and classic! Enjoy it with good health! BTW, I believe we have same 36mm size. Although I have small wrist I still prefer big size watches which are more funky looking.



Thank you! I prefer big size watches too! The lady-size was a bit too small for me and too lady for my taste haha


----------



## missjesf

uhpharm01 said:


> How can I  get a price book ?



I think I can share this on the forum right?

Anyways, here's the link: http://www.minus4plus6.com/pdf/Rolex_Price_List_June-1-2012.pdf

Found it through Google and I was wondering why there wasn't a 2014 one but someone on another forum said there hasn't been an increase since, so prices are still the same.


----------



## uhpharm01

missjesf said:


> I think I can share this on the forum right?
> 
> Anyways, here's the link: http://www.minus4plus6.com/pdf/Rolex_Price_List_June-1-2012.pdf
> 
> Found it through Google and I was wondering why there wasn't a 2014 one but someone on another forum said there hasn't been an increase since, so prices are still the same.



Thank you


----------



## RachelZ

summerpink said:


> Your TT everyday Rolex is beautiful!


 


sublover said:


> Wow!!! Some arm candy you are pulling off there! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


 

Thanks so much, Love them both although the Daytona is way to shiny for normal days..


----------



## aerinha

krism805 said:


> A Rolex watch is not an investment. It's a luxury watch. Once you take it out of the store, just like a car, it's already depreciated by 15-20%. This is the reason why many prefer to buy a pre-loved watch.


I can't speak for the OP, but when I call a fashion item an "investment" I mean I paid a lot for it because I plan to have and use it for years to come, so I "invested" in it.  Not that I bought it planning to sell it for what I paid or more.  Kind of like you invest in a relationship, meaning you care and commit to it.


----------



## missjesf

aerinha said:


> I can't speak for the OP, but when I call a fashion item an "investment" I mean I paid a lot for it because I plan to have and use it for years to come, so I "invested" in it.  Not that I bought it planning to sell it for what I paid or more.  Kind of like you invest in a relationship, meaning you care and commit to it.




Thank you. That's exactly what I meant. I know I wouldn't get more or full price when I do sell it in the future.


----------



## krism805

We define the word "investment" differently. But yeah, you got your point across. Cheers!


----------



## krism805

RachelZ said:


> View attachment 2723191
> 
> 
> This is my everyday watch and i literally wear it everywhere!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723198
> 
> 
> This is my rarely occasion watch..




Your watches are stunningly beautiful.


----------



## RachelZ

krism805 said:


> Your watches are stunningly beautiful.


 
So sweet!


----------



## blumster

Hanging out at the pool with my kiddos


----------



## uhpharm01

blumster said:


> Hanging out at the pool with my kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726202



Beautiful watch!!  Is this 36 mm?!
Thanks .


----------



## blumster

uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful watch!!  Is this 36 mm?!
> Thanks .




Thanks, Uhpharm01!  Yes, it is


----------



## krism805

blumster said:


> Hanging out at the pool with my kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726202




Nice watch!


----------



## pennychiou

blumster said:


> Hanging out at the pool with my kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726202


 
So beautiful on your wrist!!


----------



## blumster

krism805 said:


> Nice watch!


thanks Krism 805 and pennychiou!


----------



## danielG

blumster said:


> Hanging out at the pool with my kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726202



such a beauty ! very nice. congrats !! do you use it also in the water ?


----------



## gertuine

blumster said:


> Hanging out at the pool with my kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726202



So lovely!! wow!  Clean & classic.


----------



## blumster

danielG said:


> such a beauty ! very nice. congrats !! do you use it also in the water ?


I wear it 24/7- shower, pool, bath, etc&#8230;.  That's what I love about my rolex!  I would never do the same with my Cartier btw!


----------



## blumster

gertuine said:


> So lovely!! wow!  Clean & classic.



You're so sweet- thank you!


----------



## danielG

blumster said:


> I wear it 24/7- shower, pool, bath, etc.  That's what I love about my rolex!  I would never do the same with my Cartier btw!



the reason why you wouldn´t do this ?


----------



## blumster

danielG said:


> the reason why you wouldn´t do this ?



I've heard that water can seep into the case on cartier- it's never happened but I'm scared.  Several cartier SAs have told me this!   They call them water resistant but not water proof.  Rolex on the other hand, are made to go in the water.  You just have to make sure the crown is screwed tight!


----------



## uhpharm01

The more I look at this Rolex thread the more confused I get about which Rolex to buy. I'm trying to buy only one a Rolex. But I may need to save up for two Rolexes. Also I'm noticing that most people don't wear their Rolex right on top of their wrist. It's usually on their wrist a little behind the little bone that you can see on people's wrist.


----------



## danielG

uhpharm01 said:


> The more I look at this Rolex thread the more confused I get about which Rolex to buy. I'm trying to buy only one a Rolex. But I may need to save up for two Rolexes. Also I'm noticing that most people don't wear their Rolex right on top of their wrist. It's usually on their wrist a little behind the little bone that you can see on people's wrist.



thats true. lol, i thought, i am the only on who noticed this   maybe it´s only for the pic ?? i think, to evaluate the watch on somebodys wrist, it´s necessary to see both positions. some people have also arms with one caliber from begin of the wrist up to half lenght towards the elbow. others don´t. may i ask you, @blumster, if you can take another pic from your kiddos in a other position ?


----------



## nanrao

ashlend said:


> I'm going to buy myself a Rolex watch with part of this year's bonus (I know - planning way far in advance - but I have had this in mind for quite a while now.) Anyway I am trying to scope out the options for women. I am thinking of the Lady-Datejust. I need something I can wear on an everyday basis - it doesn't have to be dressy enough to go black tie or anything, but something that looks good with casual or business attire.
> 
> So what do you have? Pics welcome







31mm, ss/wg mop dial Roman numerals with oyster bracelet.


----------



## blumster

danielG said:


> thats true. lol, i thought, i am the only on who noticed this   maybe it´s only for the pic ?? i think, to evaluate the watch on somebodys wrist, it´s necessary to see both positions. some people have also arms with one caliber from begin of the wrist up to half lenght towards the elbow. others don´t. may i ask you, @blumster, if you can take another pic from your kiddos in a other position ?


My watch , being the 36mm, tends to fall a bit further up on my wrist when my arm is up because I like to wear it a tad loose and more casual.  If My arms are down at my waist the watch slides down further on my wrist.  I like both looks but it naturally falls a little higher up on me when I'm in motion.....Here's both ways




Hope that helps!


----------



## uhpharm01

Thank you blumster!!


----------



## blumster

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you blumster!!


my pleasure!


----------



## musicscrip

I am getting a two tone (yellow gold with white face and diamond markers) for my mom...can't decide 26mm or 31mm. She is in her mid 50s, about 160cm and 55kg. She already has a 33mm Chanel J12.


----------



## uhpharm01

Yesterday I went by my AD rolex dealer and I was able to pick up a copy of the Rolex Magazine editions #1 and #2. In addition, they were nice enough to give me a current copy of there catalog


----------



## onebagsnob

musicscrip said:


> I am getting a two tone (yellow gold with white face and diamond markers) for my mom...can't decide 26mm or 31mm. She is in her mid 50s, about 160cm and 55kg. She already has a 33mm Chanel J12.



I personally think the 31mm is more modern and easier to read.  My mom is in her 70's and had a 26mm before.  Last year, she bought a 31mm.  It looks nice, more youthful!  If your mom can carry off the Chanel J12, she will look great with a 31mm!


----------



## gertuine

onebagsnob said:


> I personally think the 31mm is more modern and easier to read.  My mom is in her 70's and had a 26mm before.  Last year, she bought a 31mm.  It looks nice, more youthful!  If your mom can carry off the Chanel J12, she will look great with a 31mm!




I agree!! I am a big fan of larger watches. I know you still see petite watches on ladies, but a big one also looks so lovely, and it should also be easier to read. This comfortable. So, go for the 31mm, I would say. 

Of course, I hope you get what you think is best for her~


----------



## uhpharm01

nanrao said:


> View attachment 2727068
> 
> 
> 31mm, ss/wg mop dial Roman numerals with oyster bracelet.



Nice watch


----------



## uhpharm01

blumster said:


> My watch , being the 36mm, tends to fall a bit further up on my wrist when my arm is up because I like to wear it a tad loose and more casual.  If My arms are down at my waist the watch slides down further on my wrist.  I like both looks but it naturally falls a little higher up on me when I'm in motion.....Here's both ways
> View attachment 2727546
> View attachment 2727549
> View attachment 2727551
> 
> Hope that helps!



I think that I'm going to have to get extra link or two added to the Rolex. I like my watch to be slightly loose but not too loose. And I don't like them to sit right on top of my wrist bone.  I have this bump on both my arms
That I don't like to see.I'm a little heavier than I'm normally I'm. But when I lose weight, it usually gets smaller in size.


----------



## underarmbag

You can even micro adjust the width of the watch Band via adjusting the buckle. 

Regarding the size of the watch I agree that bigger looks more modern. On the other hand: I really associate smaller rolex watches, especially the Very understated versions in bicolor with Very young girls and therefore always think they have a Very youthful feel.


----------



## musicscrip

gertuine said:


> I agree!! I am a big fan of larger watches. I know you still see petite watches on ladies, but a big one also looks so lovely, and it should also be easier to read. This comfortable. So, go for the 31mm, I would say.
> 
> Of course, I hope you get what you think is best for her~





onebagsnob said:


> I personally think the 31mm is more modern  and easier to read.  My mom is in her 70's and had a 26mm before.  Last  year, she bought a 31mm.  It looks nice, more youthful!  If your mom can  carry off the Chanel J12, she will look great with a 31mm!



Thank you! I agree with 31mm is much easier to read as she ages so she can have the watch for longer. I do think 26mm is a but out dated and too small. I am going with 31mm. Will post pic after I buy it.


----------



## nanrao

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice watch



Thank you. I agonized so much over what to get, but when I saw this, it was all over.


----------



## nanrao

whoops, double post!


----------



## uhpharm01

underarmbag said:


> You can even micro adjust the width of the watch Band via adjusting the buckle.
> 
> Regarding the size of the watch I agree that bigger looks more modern. On the other hand: I really associate smaller rolex watches, especially the Very understated versions in bicolor with Very young girls and therefore always think they have a Very youthful feel.



Good to know about the adjusting the width of the bracelet. I'm think I'm going with the 36 mm size. I think it just looks better on me. I'm think that the 32mm is just too small


----------



## krism805

But don't wear it too loose. It will contribute to premature stretching. One finger under the bracelet is the rule of thumb.


----------



## uhpharm01

krism805 said:


> But don't wear it too loose. It will contribute to premature stretching. One finger under the bracelet is the rule of thumb.


I agreed with you. I just found out about the one finger under the bracelet rule.


----------



## uhpharm01

This is the 31 mm.  This is too small


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> This is the 31 mm.  This is too small



Yes, I agree. the 31 mm doesn't look substantial enough.

Would love to see photos of the 36 mm on you!


----------



## PennyD2911

I am not small boned, so I gave up my 26mm 4 years ago.  I now rotate between the Date 34mm in stainless, the Datejust 36mm in stainless and the 36mm gold President.  I feel anything below the 34mm looks too small on my arm, and the larger case is easier to read. 



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

missjesf said:


> Thank you. That's exactly what I meant. I know I wouldn't get more or full price when I do sell it in the future.




The original owner usually takes the biggest hit when the watch is sold. After that the second owner usually retains all or most of what they paid if they need to sell. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

uhpharm01 said:


> I like these three Rolexes. Two of them are the 31 mm and one is the 36 mm. I only want the Oyster bracelet. Now the one without any diamonds is the 36 mm, if I was to select that one it will be with the Roman numerals.this one is the 31 mm




I love this one!! &#128525; 
Too bad it doesn't come in a 36mm with that bezel and dial. I love the scatter diamond look on that bezel!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

uhpharm01 said:


> This is the 31 mm.  This is too small




IMHO, I think you will enjoy the feel and look of the 36mm much better. 
From years of wearing and trying on different sizes and styles of Rolex I find my best look and feel are the 34mm and the 36mm. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## gertuine

PennyD2911 said:


> I am not small boned, so I gave up my 26mm 4 years ago.  I now rotate between the Date 34mm in stainless, the Datejust 36mm in stainless and the 36mm gold President.  I feel anything below the 34mm looks too small on my arm, and the larger case is easier to read.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Looks so lovely on you!! Great size!

I would like to try one on myself, to compare with the 40 mm I am used to.


----------



## PennyD2911

gertuine said:


> Looks so lovely on you!! Great size!
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to try one on myself, to compare with the 40 mm I am used to.




Thank you gertuine. &#9786;&#65039;
I have wanted a Submariner for awhile, but just don't know if it will look right on me. 
Which 40mm are you wearing now?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## danielG

blumster said:


> My watch , being the 36mm, tends to fall a bit further up on my wrist when my arm is up because I like to wear it a tad loose and more casual.  If My arms are down at my waist the watch slides down further on my wrist.  I like both looks but it naturally falls a little higher up on me when I'm in motion.....Here's both ways
> View attachment 2727546
> View attachment 2727549
> View attachment 2727551
> 
> Hope that helps!



absolutely professional ! . thank's a lot. yes, it helps !


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Yes, I agree. the 31 mm doesn't look substantial enough.
> 
> Would love to see photos of the 36 mm on you!



Here's some 36mm's that I tried on today.  The Assistant manger helped me today. She was very friendly and helpful.


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Yes, I agree. the 31 mm doesn't look substantial enough.
> 
> Would love to see photos of the 36 mm on you!





PennyD2911 said:


> I am not small boned, so I gave up my 26mm 4 years ago.  I now rotate between the Date 34mm in stainless, the Datejust 36mm in stainless and the 36mm gold President.  I feel anything below the 34mm looks too small on my arm, and the larger case is easier to read.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Hi Lady and everyone else. I also tried on the 41mm. This one realty looks good on me.  I've tried to make this photo larger and I can;t figure out how.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's the 41mm photo that I just Resized so that I will be able to upload it.   I love both this one and the 36mm with the MOP dial with the Roman Numerals.


----------



## uhpharm01

PennyD2911 said:


> I am not small boned, so I gave up my 26mm 4 years ago.  I now rotate between the Date 34mm in stainless, the Datejust 36mm in stainless and the 36mm gold President.  I feel anything below the 34mm looks too small on my arm, and the larger case is easier to read.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Hi There,

You're watch. is gorgeous.    I tried on the Yellow Gold Day Date watch also. Just for fun.


----------



## uhpharm01

blumster said:


> my pleasure!



Hi Blumster,

The first one is the 41mm.  I like this one the most.  But I'm thinking about trying to buy both of them.   They are both TT Oyster bracelet. 

the Second one is the 36mm with the MOP dial.


----------



## PennyD2911

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> You're watch. is gorgeous.    I tried on the Yellow Gold Day Date watch also. Just for fun.



That looks beautiful on you!
I love the MOP Diamond Dial


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> You're watch. is gorgeous.    I tried on the Yellow Gold Day Date watch also. Just for fun.



WOW!

Really pretty on you!!


----------



## PennyD2911

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the 41mm photo that I just Resized so that I will be able to upload it.   I love both this one and the 36mm with the MOP dial with the Roman Numerals.



Both the 36mm and the 41mm look great.  You can't go wrong with either of those.


----------



## blumster

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi Blumster,
> 
> The first one is the 41mm.  I like this one the most.  But I'm thinking about trying to buy both of them.   They are both TT Oyster bracelet.
> 
> the Second one is the 36mm with the MOP dial.


I think they are both gorgeous but I like the 41mm on your wrist better.  How about instead of going with two that are so similar ( same band), you get something with a different look for the second one- Daytona?  Maybe?  Jubilee bracelet?  So many possibilities!!


----------



## uhpharm01

PennyD2911 said:


> Both the 36mm and the 41mm look great.  You can't go wrong with either of those.



Thank you.  this is a tough call!!


----------



## krism805

@uhpharm01 41mm looks good on you.


----------



## uhpharm01

blumster said:


> I think they are both gorgeous but I like the 41mm on your wrist better.  How about instead of going with two that are so similar ( same band), you get something with a different look for the second one- Daytona?  Maybe?  Jubilee bracelet?  So many possibilities!!



Thanks for the suggestion. I'm really liking the Daytona. Yes the possiblities are endless. The 41mm is beautful.


----------



## uhpharm01

http://m.rolex.com/watches/cosmograph-daytona/m116523-0040.html


blumster said:


> I think they are both gorgeous but I like the 41mm on your wrist better.  How about instead of going with two that are so similar ( same band), you get something with a different look for the second one- Daytona?  Maybe?  Jubilee bracelet?  So many possibilities!!



http://m.rolex.com/watches/cosmograph-daytona/m116523-0040.html
I like the two tone verison of the Datoyna


----------



## blumster

uhpharm01 said:


> http://m.rolex.com/watches/cosmograph-daytona/m116523-0040.html
> 
> http://m.rolex.com/watches/cosmograph-daytona/m116523-0040.html
> I like the two tone verison of the Datoyna


Yes, yes, yes!!!!!  It's magnificent and I think it will look amazing on your wrist.  Try it on at your AD if you can and post a pic


----------



## Nenav.

Dear pf friends 

I need help deciding between a 31mm or 36mm datejust. 
Please advice which one look better, they didnt have the 36mm with jubilee bracelet, but I am considering that. I am also torn between a silver/index dial and a silver diamond... sigh... This will be a goft for my 40tj birthday  Thank you :*







http://imgur.com/Ff4eIrW


----------



## Nenav.

And here is the 31mm


----------



## Nenav.

I am not good at these things, trying again for a picture of the 36 mm


----------



## Nenav.

Nenav. said:


> And here is the 31mm


I am now thinking of this combination, but in 36mm!


----------



## danielG

Nenav. said:


> I am now thinking of this combination, but in 36mm!



i think it´s not only a question of the size. both are stunning on your wrist ! imho the diamond-version looks much more elegant and not for all occasions. the roman version is more an everyday-watch and i like them better with the oyster-bracelet. it´a difficult deccision as well as i like the size of the 31mm a little better on your wrist. taking both isn´t an option ?


----------



## danielG

Nenav. said:


> I am not good at these things, trying again for a picture of the 36 mm
> 
> therefore i vote for the 31mm as shown on the pic. it´s a stunner on you !


----------



## gertuine

Nenav. said:


> I am now thinking of this combination, but in 36mm!



I like them both, but I think this one in 36 mm would be fabulous!

Did any of them really spark your interest when you tried them on?


----------



## milodrinker

I like the 31 on you more Nenav!


----------



## blumster

Nenav. said:


> I am now thinking of this combination, but in 36mm!


We would be twins with this combo!  I love it and definitely think you should do it in the 36mm.  I love love mine and it looks great on you in the bigger size.  Here's mine for reference


----------



## uhpharm01

Nenav. said:


> I am not good at these things, trying again for a picture of the 36 mm


I love this one with the oyster bracelet. 
&#128525;


----------



## krism805

Nenav. said:


> And here is the 31mm




That watch looks perfect on your wrist.


----------



## Nenav.

krism805 said:


> That watch looks perfect on your wrist.


Thank you! I think so too, but maybe a bit too dressy? It will be an everyday watch, but I do dress quite classy  A MaxMara girl!


----------



## Nenav.

blumster said:


> We would be twins with this combo!  I love it and definitely think you should do it in the 36mm.  I love love mine and it looks great on you in the bigger size.  Here's mine for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732184
> View attachment 2732186


Wow! I must try on this size...it looks less dressed up, more everyday! Beautiful on you!


----------



## PennyD2911

*Nenav.* you have the size wrist anything from the ladies 26mm up will look great in you. 
I like the 31 on you and the 36 looks just as nice.  Your choices are endless.


----------



## PennyD2911

*blumster* - totally  gorgeous!!


----------



## Nenav.

milodrinker said:


> I like the 31 on you more Nenav!


Thank you! I think it is the right size, but in a way it is too dressy in a way...maybe with an oyster bracelet? Hmmm But I do dress guite classy..so... Difficult decision! ^_^


----------



## Nenav.

danielG said:


> Nenav. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at these things, trying again for a picture of the 36 mm
> 
> therefore i vote for the 31mm as shown on the pic. it´s a stunner on you !
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## luvchnl

Nenav. said:


> And here is the 31mm




This one looks absolutely perfect on you 
In the long run, I think that you'll always love the 31mm.
Great all around watch that you could wear both casual and dressed up.
Maybe you'd prefer a dial without diamonds?
You should get what you're most comfortable wearing though.  If you feel the jubilee is too dressy for you, then get the oyster.
I love a Jubilee bracelet!  Good thing about Rolex is that there's something for everyone's taste


----------



## chessmont

I like the 31 mm size on you


----------



## Nenav.

PennyD2911 said:


> *Nenav.* you have the size wrist anything from the ladies 26mm up will look great in you.
> I like the 31 on you and the 36 looks just as nice.  Your choices are endless.


Thank you so much, cant wait until the watch in one my wrist for real, so thankful for your help ^_^


----------



## blumster

PennyD2911 said:


> *blumster* - totally  gorgeous!!



Thanks Penny D2911!!!


----------



## blumster

Nenav. said:


> Wow! I must try on this size...it looks less dressed up, more everyday! Beautiful on you!



Thanks- yeah, you must try on the 36mm- it's perfect for every day!


----------



## gertuine

blumster said:


> We would be twins with this combo!  I love it and definitely think you should do it in the 36mm.  I love love mine and it looks great on you in the bigger size.  Here's mine for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732184
> View attachment 2732186



This really looks so fabulous on you!


----------



## blumster

gertuine said:


> This really looks so fabulous on you!


thanks Gertuine!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

blumster said:


> Yes, yes, yes!!!!!  It's magnificent and I think it will look amazing on your wrist.  Try it on at your AD if you can and post a pic



Here's the two tone Daytona. I tried it on today. What does everyone think?! I'm not a big fan  of this watch. I don't like the black circles on the Dial.


----------



## blumster

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the two tone Daytona. I tried it on today. What does everyone think?! I'm not a big fan  of this watch. I don't like the black circles on the Dial.


I love the size on you and the band but I agree, don't love this dial.  How about a daytona with a  different dial?  I think the size is fantastic though&#8230;.


----------



## uhpharm01

blumster said:


> I love the size on you and the band but I agree, don't love this dial.  How about a daytona with a  different dial?  I think the size is fantastic though.


Thank you ! 
Yes, definitely a different dial. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Nenav.

luvchnl said:


> This one looks absolutely perfect on you
> In the long run, I think that you'll always love the 31mm.
> Great all around watch that you could wear both casual and dressed up.
> Maybe you'd prefer a dial without diamonds?
> You should get what you're most comfortable wearing though.  If you feel the jubilee is too dressy for you, then get the oyster.
> I love a Jubilee bracelet!  Good thing about Rolex is that there's something for everyone's taste



Thank you!  I will try it on in 36mm, but I tend to agree with you, the 31mm is very classic, and I am not a spring chicken 
I really like the diamond dial, especially on the larger one I would think, but will concider all white maybe....or silver, it kind of looks white I think.
Going down there to try again this weekend. Love this forum, so much good advice, and so many beautiful watches to look at! ^_^


----------



## Nenav.

gertuine said:


> This really looks so fabulous on you!


I agree, must try it in this size too, it is just that I am somewhat older, and wonder if it on me will look too "modern". But on you it is stunning!


----------



## pennychiou

Nenav. said:


> And here is the 31mm


 
Compared to 36mm in below, 31mm looks better.  Just my 0.02.


----------



## Nenav.

blumster said:


> We would be twins with this combo!  I love it and definitely think you should do it in the 36mm.  I love love mine and it looks great on you in the bigger size.  Here's mine for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732184
> View attachment 2732186


I really like your dial, with the small roman numbers in addition to the diamonds, do you know what it is called?


----------



## gertuine

blumster said:


> I love the size on you and the band but I agree, don't love this dial.  How about a daytona with a  different dial?  I think the size is fantastic though.





uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you !
> Yes, definitely a different dial. Thanks for the suggestion



I agree with you both!

Daytona is just such a beautiful piece. I love the new Platinum ones with soft blue dials (or, am I seeing them in the wrong light?).   The dark sub-dials just do not look good (to me) on this watch.

Hope you get some shots with a different dial! Would love to see it~


----------



## princessLIL

36 DJ rhodium face, jubilee bracelet..
Had it changed from black face.. And totally love the fresh, clean and feminine look.


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> I agree with you both!
> 
> Daytona is just such a beautiful piece. I love the new Platinum ones with soft blue dials (or, am I seeing them in the wrong light?).   The dark sub-dials just do not look good (to me) on this watch.
> 
> Hope you get some shots with a different dial! Would love to see it~



Okay. Give me a few days to locate a watch with a different Dial. Plus. I'm working a project.


----------



## blumster

Nenav. said:


> I really like your dial, with the small roman numbers in addition to the diamonds, do you know what it is called?



I have no idea!  In fact, it's funny  I originally had a jubilee dial on this watch and after wearing it for two years, I wanted to change it out.  I just never liked the look of the jubilee and found it too busy. So, I ordered a replacement dial.    I ordered a "silver diamond dial"  thinking I was going to get just a plain diamond dial but what arrived was this one with the small romans- I was pleasantly surprised  but it took me several days to decide if I wanted to keep the one they sent me or order the one I had originally wanted.  I even posted for opinions of TPF.  In the end, I decided I liked the sportiness of the one they sent. happy ending


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> I agree with you both!
> 
> Daytona is just such a beautiful piece. I love the new Platinum ones with soft blue dials (or, am I seeing them in the wrong light?).   The dark sub-dials just do not look good (to me) on this watch.
> 
> Hope you get some shots with a different dial! Would love to see it~



Yes the platinum Daytona look really nice. But they are out of my price range for the time being. Thank so much for the suggestion but I'll still go try on this watch for future reference.


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes the platinum Daytona look really nice. But they are out of my price range for the time being. Thank so much for the suggestion but I'll still go try on this watch for future reference.



Oh, I agree! It's waaaay out of my price range, too.

Just was gushing a bit, I'm sorry!

It would be nice if they offered those dials for TT or SS Daytonas, too, wouldn't it?


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Oh, I agree! It's waaaay out of my price range, too.
> 
> Just was gushing a bit, I'm sorry!
> 
> It would be nice if they offered those dials for TT or SS Daytonas, too, wouldn't it?



Gertuine,
No worries, you're fine.  I'm just trying to only spend $10,000 to $11,500 on a watch instead of 16,500 for a watch that was the price of the two tone Daytona.  If I really wanted this watch, I could buy.  But, I just can't justify that price right now.  Now, if I was making about $117,000 per year,  In a heart beat, I'll be buying one ASAP.   But I'll still go try on the Platinum datyona just for fun.


----------



## A Class Act

Blumster and Misjet, could you please tell me what colour the faces are on your datejust? Rhodium? Mother of pearl?


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Gertuine,
> No worries, you're fine.  I'm just trying to only spend $10,000 to $11,500 on a watch instead of 16,500 for a watch that was the price of the two tone Daytona.  If I really wanted this watch, I could buy.  But, I just can't justify that price right now.  Now, if I was making about $117,000 per year,  In a heart beat, I'll be buying one ASAP.   But I'll still go try on the Platinum datyona just for fun.



Oh, thanks! Phew~~

Ahh, I sort of see what you mean about the "I could do it, but I don't want to," though I know for me, I had a case where finding - by chance! - something that really spoke to me changed my mind, and I ended up buying the more expensive one, but knew it would be the one for me!

Aside from that digression...hehe

I can't wait to see you try on more watches! This is exciting!!   Keep 'em coming~


----------



## blumster

A Class Act said:


> Blumster and Misjet, could you please tell me what colour the faces are on your datejust? Rhodium? Mother of pearl?



silver


----------



## danielG

blumster said:


> silver



one of the greatest beauties here in TPF ! 
isn´t  nearly the same one, except of the diamonds instead of the roman numerals an the small numerals on your rolex´ dial ?
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/diamond-tennis-bracelets-35866-30.html
(post#438)


----------



## blumster

danielG said:


> one of the greatest beauties here in TPF !
> isn´t  nearly the same one, except of the diamonds instead of the roman numerals an the small numerals on your rolex´ dial ?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/diamond-tennis-bracelets-35866-30.html
> (post#438)




You're too kind.  These dials are really close.  Yes, mine has those little added Romans along the edge- they're so small though you really have to look to see those.  And diamond markers.  I actually almost bought the rhodium dial with Romans but my DH convinced me to get the diamond markers- so glad I listened.  I like the bling on there because I think it dresses up an otherwise casual watch.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

This is my beauty


----------



## A Class Act

blumster said:


> silver


Thank you!


----------



## Nenav.

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> This is my beauty


Beautiful! Wow, so many to choose from.... fortunately one can change it up with time, but this is really feminine and classic


----------



## Nenav.

I have now tried on the very plain black dial with oyster bracelet, which I also like, then I can afford a Cartier Tank Francaise on the side.
I love them all though, even the black mop, but I guess that is far too dressy for everyday.... or....hmmmm


----------



## Nenav.

blumster said:


> I love the size on you and the band but I agree, don't love this dial.  How about a daytona with a  different dial?  I think the size is fantastic though&#8230;.


I agree with the above, different dial, great size. Love the Daytona! Princess of Norway has this one:


----------



## rebpin

I have a question about the dial with roman markers (without diamonds). Are there different versions of the dial? I googled a bit and found some pics with roman dial but there is some kind of circle around the markers. Sorry, dont know what that circle thing called. Is that the old version? If yes, Since when the new version has been released? The version nowadays has only roman markers but nothing else around.


----------



## rebpin

Here is picture of another version.


----------



## luvchnl

rebpin said:


> Here is picture of another version.




As far as I know, the Pink Roman dial now only comes with the Maxi Romans as in this photo.  The previous smaller Romans pink dial is the dial from a few years ago.


----------



## luvchnl

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> This is my beauty




 &#8466;&#8500;&#957;&#8495; your watch!  I have the exact same one with the pink roman dial &#128151;
I love that it's a nice neutral soft pale shade of pink that looks different depending on the light and surroundings.  I swear it looks a different color every time I look at my watch.  I love this dial so much &#128525;  it matches anything I wear!


----------



## Chanel_82

Any WG daytona owner pls share the oyster bracelet come with how many links? And also the date just 31mm jubilee bracelet come with how many links? Can't seem to find the answer.

Thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

Nenav. said:


> I have now tried on the very plain black dial with oyster bracelet, which I also like, then I can afford a Cartier Tank Francaise on the side.
> I love them all though, even the black mop, but I guess that is far too dressy for everyday.... or....hmmmm



I love the one on the bottom.  Which model is that one?
thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Oh, thanks! Phew~~
> 
> Ahh, I sort of see what you mean about the "I could do it, but I don't want to," though I know for me, I had a case where finding - by chance! - something that really spoke to me changed my mind, and I ended up buying the more expensive one, but knew it would be the one for me!
> 
> Aside from that digression...hehe
> 
> I can't wait to see you try on more watches! This is exciting!!   Keep 'em coming~



Yes, this is very exciting!!  I'll keep them coming!!


----------



## PennyD2911

princessLIL said:


> 36 DJ rhodium face, jubilee bracelet..
> Had it changed from black face.. And totally love the fresh, clean and feminine look.



Beautiful!  I love the rhodium dials, they are very classy.


----------



## princessLIL

Thank you PennyD2911


----------



## Nenav.

uhpharm01 said:


> I love the one on the bottom.  Which model is that one?
> thank you



It is black mother of pearl with diamonds, 36mm datejust, oyster bracelet , steel and white gold bezel


----------



## rose26

What are everyone thoughts on this as an everyday watch?[ATTACH]2738023[/ATTACH]


----------



## milodrinker

rose26 said:


> What are everyone thoughts on this as an everyday watch?[ATTACH]2738023[/ATTACH]



Looks great but I prefer the jubilee bracelet


----------



## princessLIL

Me 2 prefer the jubilee bracelet.. My fav


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

rose26 said:


> [ATTACH]2738023[/ATTACH]




I think it's beautiful!


----------



## chessmont

milodrinker said:


> looks great but i prefer the jubilee bracelet



+1


----------



## gertuine

Nenav. said:


> I have now tried on the very plain black dial with oyster bracelet, which I also like, then I can afford a Cartier Tank Francaise on the side.
> I love them all though, even the black mop, but I guess that is far too dressy for everyday.... or....hmmmm



Love the plain black dial!  And the idea of getting TWO watches... great!!  

Hope you can ^^



Nenav. said:


> I agree with the above, different dial, great size. Love the Daytona! Princess of Norway has this one:



Oooo yes! That's a gorgeous watch!


----------



## blumster

rose26 said:


> What are everyone thoughts on this as an everyday watch?[ATTACH]2738023[/ATTACH]



love it- I think I would prefer jubilee on the black face too.


----------



## rose26

chessmont said:


> +1







princessLIL said:


> Me 2 prefer the jubilee bracelet.. My fav







milodrinker said:


> Looks great but I prefer the jubilee bracelet




Thank you guys so much! I'm getting this as a second hand watch so cant get the jubilee bracelet  even though i would have preferred it too..I'm getting a good price on this so im not sure what to do!! 

I'm surprised that the bezel is fluted on this milgauss as i havent seen this model around- is it likely that the original smooth bezel has been changed?

Thank you TPFers!!


----------



## danielG

rose26 said:


> What are everyone thoughts on this as an everyday watch?http://
> View attachment 2738023



it´s  beautiful for everyday as well as for special ocassions. whether with jubilee or oyster.


----------



## rebpin

What do you guys think about the pink/roman face? Thinking to get a 31mm. I thought i always wanted a Rhodium, but went to store and tried on the pink one. I think i might change my mind. The pink isnt that pink, its more like a neutral color that matches the skintone, a bit copper side.

What do you think? Should i go for pink?


----------



## rose26

danielG said:


> it´s  beautiful for everyday as well as for special ocassions. whether with jubilee or oyster.




Thank you very much!


----------



## milodrinker

rebpin said:


> What do you guys think about the pink/roman face? Thinking to get a 31mm. I thought i always wanted a Rhodium, but went to store and tried on the pink one. I think i might change my mind. The pink isnt that pink, its more like a neutral color that matches the skintone, a bit copper side.
> 
> What do you think? Should i go for pink?



I have a pink one and get compliments on it all the time


----------



## uhpharm01

Is it true that you need to keep your rolex away from magnetic items ?! Should you take your watch off when you're going through security at the airport?!

Thank you


----------



## Mininana

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it true that you need to keep your rolex away from magnetic items ?! Should you take your watch off when you're going through security at the airport?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Never heard of this however I always take it off because the metal detector goes off otherwise!!!!


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it true that you need to keep your rolex away from magnetic items ?! Should you take your watch off when you're going through security at the airport?!
> 
> Thank you



I never take it off, and I don't care whether the scanner(s) beep or not (neither has anyone at TSA, in my limited experience). I don't recall them beeping (usually have those backscatter scanners anyway, which haven't beeped about a watch), and no one has ever asked me to take it off at security.

I travel once or twice a year internationally, through Korean, Japanese, & Canadian airports, and regional US airports like Detroit, La Guardia, Newark, Chicago O'Hare, Raleigh-Durham... never had a problem.  I never ever (truth!) take off my watch  or any other jewellery.  

(Not trying to brag about travel or appear to be an expert, just trying to give a range of the places where I haven't encountered a problem!)

To be honest, I have more trouble making sure every last drop of water is emptied from my water bottle (a stainless steel double-walled bottle, which goes through the conveyor-belt fed scanners just fine) than with watches/jewelry.  If you leave even a drop in there, it seems, TSA can see it, and they'll fuss. hehe


----------



## Ladymatic

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum, but have been reading  this thread for days.  I just love ALL the watches I have seen.  I have a  lovely Omega Ladymatic, but am about to make my first Rolex purchase.  I  am very excited and have narrowed my choice down to two lovely pieces.   Both are SS, 36mm and have a jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel.  The  only difference is the dial.  One has rhodium waves and the other has  pink waves.  I honestly love them both, but am torn.  Any input on  helping me decide would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Ladymatic


----------



## chessmont

I love the pink, I wouldn't worry about wearing it with everything color-wise.  It looks easier to read as well (to me)  GL with your decision; a nice dilemma to have!


----------



## DoublekMom

Ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2744521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744522
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but have been reading  this thread for days.  I just love ALL the watches I have seen.  I have a  lovely Omega Ladymatic, but am about to make my first Rolex purchase.  I  am very excited and have narrowed my choice down to two lovely pieces.   Both are SS, 36mm and have a jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel.  The  only difference is the dial.  One has rhodium waves and the other has  pink waves.  I honestly love them both, but am torn.  Any input on  helping me decide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ladymatic


I like the pink also. Love the contrast. You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> I never take it off, and I don't care whether the scanner(s) beep or not (neither has anyone at TSA, in my limited experience). I don't recall them beeping (usually have those backscatter scanners anyway, which haven't beeped about a watch), and no one has ever asked me to take it off at security.
> 
> I travel once or twice a year internationally, through Korean, Japanese, & Canadian airports, and regional US airports like Detroit, La Guardia, Newark, Chicago O'Hare, Raleigh-Durham... never had a problem.  I never ever (truth!) take off my watch  or any other jewellery.
> 
> (Not trying to brag about travel or appear to be an expert, just trying to give a range of the places where I haven't encountered a problem!)
> 
> To be honest, I have more trouble making sure every last drop of water is emptied from my water bottle (a stainless steel double-walled bottle, which goes through the conveyor-belt fed scanners just fine) than with watches/jewelry.  If you leave even a drop in there, it seems, TSA can see it, and they'll fuss. hehe


Thanks


----------



## gertuine

Ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2744521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744522
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but have been reading  this thread for days.  I just love ALL the watches I have seen.  I have a  lovely Omega Ladymatic, but am about to make my first Rolex purchase.  I  am very excited and have narrowed my choice down to two lovely pieces.   Both are SS, 36mm and have a jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel.  The  only difference is the dial.  One has rhodium waves and the other has  pink waves.  I honestly love them both, but am torn.  Any input on  helping me decide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ladymatic



Tricky dilemma!

Both are so beautiful! 
How about getting one that contrasts more with the other watch you have?  

In the photos, the lighting makes the pink one look better, but I am sure both could be fabulous!  

If I may, I'd like to suggest another way you might help yourself decide:  consider other jewelry/accessories you have.  Do you tend to wear other colours of metals (such as rose gold, yellow gold, etc)?  If so, then perhaps the pink is the way to go! I think it would complement those soft colours, nicely!

Either way you go, it's a lovely watch! Hope you can make a decision that you're delighted with


----------



## Ladymatic

Thanks  everyone.  I really appreciate all of your input so far.  I wonder  which dial would be the more timeless dial...rhodium or pink?  The good  thing is that both dials are very feminine.  My Ladymatic is very  feminine and I want my new Rolex to be feminine as well.

For those interested, here is a link to an unboxing video I made when I got my Omega Ladymatic three years ago:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvtFLg0Hyvo


----------



## Mininana

Ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2744521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744522
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but have been reading  this thread for days.  I just love ALL the watches I have seen.  I have a  lovely Omega Ladymatic, but am about to make my first Rolex purchase.  I  am very excited and have narrowed my choice down to two lovely pieces.   Both are SS, 36mm and have a jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel.  The  only difference is the dial.  One has rhodium waves and the other has  pink waves.  I honestly love them both, but am torn.  Any input on  helping me decide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ladymatic




Get the pink! You won't regret it! I've had mine for over a year and I still love it. Mine is the pink flower dial


----------



## PennyD2911

36mm 18kt YG Day 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Date aka President


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

Ladymatic said:


> Thanks  everyone.  I really appreciate all of your input so far.  I wonder  which dial would be the more timeless dial...rhodium or pink?  The good  thing is that both dials are very feminine.  My Ladymatic is very  feminine and I want my new Rolex to be feminine as well.
> 
> For those interested, here is a link to an unboxing video I made when I got my Omega Ladymatic three years ago:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvtFLg0Hyvo




I love the pink!&#128525;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Ladymatic said:


> Thanks  everyone.  I really appreciate all of your input so far.  I wonder  which dial would be the more timeless dial...rhodium or pink?  The good  thing is that both dials are very feminine.  My Ladymatic is very  feminine and I want my new Rolex to be feminine as well.
> 
> For those interested, here is a link to an unboxing video I made when I got my Omega Ladymatic three years ago:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvtFLg0Hyvo




I honestly Love the pink but would go for the rhodium colored dial as it is more versatile. If you wear a pink dial on a watch it is always a color and possibly won't match with everything in your wardrobe or you will possibly get tired of it someday.

As for your video: I looooove it and watched it several times so far, as I would like to get one myself. I would be super happy if you could start a Ladymatic show off thread!  I also saw your original post about the decision to weather buy a Rolex or the Ladymatic  great choice I say!

And you do good not to choose a similiar style Rolex, like one with a mother of pearl dial and diamond markers.


----------



## gertuine

PennyD2911 said:


> 36mm 18kt YG Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2745014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date aka President
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Looks so good!!

and I agree with you, the pink dial Rolex is good. Hope she'll consider it strongly~


----------



## scorpiogrl19

Looking to purchase a Rolex from a local AD. Please help me decide  All are in 36, and will be new. 


1.http://www.davinciwatches.com/rolex-datejust-36-stainless-steel-jubilee-black-diamond-116234.html   jubilee bracelet


2.http://www.carolexclusivewatches.co.uk/buy-rolex-oyster-perpetual-datejust-diamond-ladies-new-used   oyster bracelet


3. http://www.jomashop.com/rolex-watch-116234rro.html


----------



## PennyD2911

gertuine said:


> Looks so good!!
> 
> 
> 
> and I agree with you, the pink dial Rolex is good. Hope she'll consider it strongly~




Thank you. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## PennyD2911

scorpiogrl19 said:


> Looking to purchase a Rolex from a local AD. Please help me decide  All are in 36, and will be new.
> 
> 
> 1.http://www.davinciwatches.com/rolex-datejust-36-stainless-steel-jubilee-black-diamond-116234.html   jubilee bracelet
> 
> 
> 2.http://www.carolexclusivewatches.co.uk/buy-rolex-oyster-perpetual-datejust-diamond-ladies-new-used   oyster bracelet
> 
> 
> 3. http://www.jomashop.com/rolex-watch-116234rro.html




They all look good.  
Of the three I like the last one best. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## princessLIL

I like the rhodium dial.. That's what I have .. 36 with Roman numerals & jubilee bracelet .
Rhodium dial is discontinued now according to my SA


----------



## Mininana

I feel like I post mine way too many times but this is mine! Size 36mm


----------



## uhpharm01

Mininana said:


> I feel like I post mine way too many times but this is mine! Size 36mm
> View attachment 2745609



Love Those PCLs.   one day I'll have my own 41mm and 36mm. I can't wait. I'm still saving


----------



## uhpharm01

scorpiogrl19 said:


> Looking to purchase a Rolex from a local AD. Please help me decide  All are in 36, and will be new.
> 
> 
> 1.http://www.davinciwatches.com/rolex-datejust-36-stainless-steel-jubilee-black-diamond-116234.html   jubilee bracelet
> 
> 
> 2.http://www.carolexclusivewatches.co.uk/buy-rolex-oyster-perpetual-datejust-diamond-ladies-new-used   oyster bracelet
> 
> 
> 3. http://www.jomashop.com/rolex-watch-116234rro.html



I like the third one!! The 36mm is the perfect size


----------



## gertuine

scorpiogrl19 said:


> Looking to purchase a Rolex from a local AD. Please help me decide  All are in 36, and will be new.
> 
> 
> 1.http://www.davinciwatches.com/rolex-datejust-36-stainless-steel-jubilee-black-diamond-116234.html   jubilee bracelet
> 
> 
> 2.http://www.carolexclusivewatches.co.uk/buy-rolex-oyster-perpetual-datejust-diamond-ladies-new-used   oyster bracelet
> 
> 
> 3. http://www.jomashop.com/rolex-watch-116234rro.html



My recommendation would also be the #3 watch. So clean & classic! 

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Metrowestmama

PennyD2911 said:


> They all look good.
> Of the three I like the last one best.



I like the last one too.


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> My recommendation would also be the #3 watch. So clean & classic!
> 
> Good luck with your decision!


----------



## rebpin

I never considered the pink at all until I saw it in store for the first time, then I knew that was the one.

Now I have a 31 mm datejust with pink face.


----------



## scorpiogrl19

gertuine said:


> My recommendation would also be the #3 watch. So clean & classic!
> 
> Good luck with your decision!


Will go to the store this weekend to try them on again. I like 3, because its more casual. The diamond dial maybe too much for daytime...


----------



## gertuine

scorpiogrl19 said:


> Will go to the store this weekend to try them on again. I like 3, because its more casual. The diamond dial maybe too much for daytime...



Great idea!!

Post some pics when you do...can't wait to see what they look like modelled!


----------



## Ladymatic

Hello Everyone,

Again, I want to thank ALL of you for your words of wisdom and input.  I placed my order yesterday.  I went with the pink waves...stainless steel...fluted bezel...jubilee bracelet...36 mm.  I saw both dials yesterday.  Both are truly beautiful, but the pink dial just spoke to my heart...loudly.  LOL

I must say that the pink is very light in color...very feminine and soft.  My watch should arrive from New York in three weeks.  I will be sure to post pictures at that time.   

Cheers,
Linda


----------



## PennyD2911

Ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2747848
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747849
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Again, I want to thank ALL of you for your words of wisdom and input.  I placed my order yesterday.  I went with the pink waves...stainless steel...fluted bezel...jubilee bracelet.  I saw both dials yesterday.  Both are truly beautiful, but the pink dial just spoke to my heart...loudly.  LOL
> 
> I must say that the pink is very light in color...very feminine and soft.  My watch should arrive from New York in three weeks.  I will be sure to post pictures at that time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Linda



Great choice Linda - congrats on your new Rolex!
I adore that pink wave dial, love the micro pave on the numbers!!&#128150;


----------



## joy14

Ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2747848
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747849
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Again, I want to thank ALL of you for your words of wisdom and input.  I placed my order yesterday.  I went with the pink waves...stainless steel...fluted bezel...jubilee bracelet...36 mm.  I saw both dials yesterday.  Both are truly beautiful, but the pink dial just spoke to my heart...loudly.  LOL
> 
> I must say that the pink is very light in color...very feminine and soft.  My watch should arrive from New York in three weeks.  I will be sure to post pictures at that time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Linda




Looks amazing, congrats!!


----------



## Mininana

Ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2747848
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747849
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Again, I want to thank ALL of you for your words of wisdom and input.  I placed my order yesterday.  I went with the pink waves...stainless steel...fluted bezel...jubilee bracelet...36 mm.  I saw both dials yesterday.  Both are truly beautiful, but the pink dial just spoke to my heart...loudly.  LOL
> 
> I must say that the pink is very light in color...very feminine and soft.  My watch should arrive from New York in three weeks.  I will be sure to post pictures at that time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Linda




Gorgeous!! Congrats and post pics when you get it!!!


----------



## chessmont

ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2747848
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747849
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> again, i want to thank all of you for your words of wisdom and input.  I placed my order yesterday.  I went with the pink waves...stainless steel...fluted bezel...jubilee bracelet...36 mm.  I saw both dials yesterday.  Both are truly beautiful, but the pink dial just spoke to my heart...loudly.  Lol
> 
> i must say that the pink is very light in color...very feminine and soft.  My watch should arrive from new york in three weeks.  I will be sure to post pictures at that time.
> 
> cheers,
> linda



beautiful!!!!!


----------



## danielG

Ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2747848
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747849
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Again, I want to thank ALL of you for your words of wisdom and input.  I placed my order yesterday.  I went with the pink waves...stainless steel...fluted bezel...jubilee bracelet...36 mm.  I saw both dials yesterday.  Both are truly beautiful, but the pink dial just spoke to my heart...loudly.  LOL
> 
> I must say that the pink is very light in color...very feminine and soft.  My watch should arrive from New York in three weeks.  I will be sure to post pictures at that time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Linda




A*M*A*Z*I*N*G !! congrats, such a beauty !


----------



## luvchnl

Ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2747848
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747849
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Again, I want to thank ALL of you for your words of wisdom and input.  I placed my order yesterday.  I went with the pink waves...stainless steel...fluted bezel...jubilee bracelet...36 mm.  I saw both dials yesterday.  Both are truly beautiful, but the pink dial just spoke to my heart...loudly.  LOL
> 
> I must say that the pink is very light in color...very feminine and soft.  My watch should arrive from New York in three weeks.  I will be sure to post pictures at that time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Linda




Oh I love it!  The pale pink makes me think of a sister to the pale blue dial on the platinum rolexes.  So soft and pretty &#128525;
I love the pale pink with the stainless/WG like you have chosen.  I can't wait to see it with the Jubilee bracelet &#128525;


----------



## gertuine

Ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2747848
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747849
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Again, I want to thank ALL of you for your words of wisdom and input.  I placed my order yesterday.  I went with the pink waves...stainless steel...fluted bezel...jubilee bracelet...36 mm.  I saw both dials yesterday.  Both are truly beautiful, but the pink dial just spoke to my heart...loudly.  LOL
> 
> I must say that the pink is very light in color...very feminine and soft.  My watch should arrive from New York in three weeks.  I will be sure to post pictures at that time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Linda



Gorgeous!! Can't wait to see modelling shots when it arrives! What a fabulous watch, and how exciting & anxious the wait must be! Crossing my fingers it magically arrives early!!


----------



## rebpin

No more rolex update?


----------



## Ladymatic

I will give an update just as soon as I get my watch. I was told it will take 3 weeks to get it.  2 weeks down...one more week to go.


----------



## danielG

Ladymatic said:


> I will give an update just as soon as I get my watch. I was told it will take 3 weeks to get it.  2 weeks down...one more week to go.



cant wait to see pics


----------



## rebpin

Yeah, cant wait to see more rolex


----------



## gertuine

Ladymatic said:


> I will give an update just as soon as I get my watch. I was told it will take 3 weeks to get it.  2 weeks down...one more week to go.



Oo, not much longer!! Hooray^^


----------



## redsoles2695

Rolex Explorer II, wanting a Milgauss next.


----------



## gertuine

redsoles2695 said:


> Rolex Explorer II, wanting a Milgauss next.



Lovely!! Does it have the blue lume? I'd love to see that in person. My Sub has a sort of green color lume on it.


----------



## rose26

My first ever watch!


----------



## redsoles2695

It also has a green lume, I don't think that Rolex makes a blue lume. I may be mistaken on that.


----------



## gertuine

redsoles2695 said:


> It also has a green lume, I don't think that Rolex makes a blue lume. I may be mistaken on that.



some newer Submariner models apparently do, or so  I've heard online. I can't say I've had the opportunity to test that information anywhere.  In the photo, it sort of had a slightly blue cast, so that's why I asked.


----------



## blumster

redsoles2695 said:


> Rolex Explorer II, wanting a Milgauss next.


I love this!!


----------



## redsoles2695

Oh okay, I see what you mean. I think it was just the cloudy day when I took the picture.

Thank You Blumster, I do too!


----------



## gertuine

rose26 said:


> View attachment 2763267
> 
> 
> My first ever watch!



gorgeous, elegant, and clean lines! Love it!! Wouldn't mind one of these myself ^^


----------



## gertuine

redsoles2695 said:


> Oh okay, I see what you mean. I think it was just the cloudy day when I took the picture.
> 
> Thank You Blumster, I do too!



Ahhh, I see what you mean. That's cool. Anyway, your watch is stunning!


----------



## suziQ2

Ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2747848
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747849
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Again, I want to thank ALL of you for your words of wisdom and input.  I placed my order yesterday.  I went with the pink waves...stainless steel...fluted bezel...jubilee bracelet...36 mm.  I saw both dials yesterday.  Both are truly beautiful, but the pink dial just spoke to my heart...loudly.  LOL
> 
> I must say that the pink is very light in color...very feminine and soft.  My watch should arrive from New York in three weeks.  I will be sure to post pictures at that time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Linda



Hi Linda, I have the same watch you ordered with the exception of the oyster bracelet.  I receive many compliments on my watch so I'm sure you will love it!  

I originally ordered the rhodium wave dial and when it came in myself as well as my husband thought it looked drabby -- something with that particular dial the pink glistened as the grey dial was more flat looking.   I will try to post a pic otherwise you can search me to see pics.  Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## uhpharm01

suziQ2 said:


> Hi Linda, I have the same watch you ordered with the exception of the oyster bracelet.  I receive many compliments on my watch so I'm sure you will love it!
> 
> I originally ordered the rhodium wave dial and when it came in myself as well as my husband thought it looked drabby -- something with that particular dial the pink glistened as the grey dial was more flat looking.   I will try to post a pic otherwise you can search me to see pics.  Can't wait to see your pics!!


  Wow!! I really like this model. What is the model number of your watch.  It's beautiful.


----------



## suziQ2

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow!! I really like this model. What is the model number of your watch.  It's beautiful.


Thanks!  I don't have the model number off the top of my head but it is the pink wave with diamond six and nine, Stainless steel with fluted bezel and oyster bracelet and 36mm size.


----------



## gertuine

suziQ2 said:


> Hi Linda, I have the same watch you ordered with the exception of the oyster bracelet.  I receive many compliments on my watch so I'm sure you will love it!
> 
> I originally ordered the rhodium wave dial and when it came in myself as well as my husband thought it looked drabby -- something with that particular dial the pink glistened as the grey dial was more flat looking.   I will try to post a pic otherwise you can search me to see pics.  Can't wait to see your pics!!



SO LOVELY! 

Looks fabulous on the wrist ^^   wear it with joy!


----------



## pennychiou

rose26 said:


> View attachment 2763267
> 
> 
> My first ever watch!


This one looks elegant on your wrist.

You could try to get more in the foreseeable future---maybe a jubilee or a sporty one?


----------



## danielG

suziQ2 said:


> Hi Linda, I have the same watch you ordered with the exception of the oyster bracelet.  I receive many compliments on my watch so I'm sure you will love it!
> 
> I originally ordered the rhodium wave dial and when it came in myself as well as my husband thought it looked drabby -- something with that particular dial the pink glistened as the grey dial was more flat looking.   I will try to post a pic otherwise you can search me to see pics.  Can't wait to see your pics!!



so beautiful, i love it ! one of the best ever !


----------



## suziQ2

danielG said:


> so beautiful, i love it ! one of the best ever !


Thanks!!


----------



## luvchnl

rose26 said:


> View attachment 2763267
> 
> 
> My first ever watch!




Love that dial &#128525;  It looks fantastic on you!  I really love the look of this watch.  Perfect for everyday  &#128077;


----------



## rebpin

My second rolex:


----------



## nova_girl

rebpin said:


> My second rolex:



This is the watch I'm considering! It looks gorgeous on you. Hopefully within the next month or so we'll be twins


----------



## rebpin

Thanks. This watch can look good on everybody.


----------



## danielG

rebpin said:


> My second rolex:



a dream on your wrist ! do you have another pic with more arm, a bit less of the watch ?


----------



## rebpin

Here it is


----------



## danielG

rebpin said:


> Here it is



looks fabulous in you ! thanks for the pic btw.  with this the relation between your arm/wrist and the watch is more visible und the watch gets another visual appearance. great choice, congrats !!


----------



## pennychiou

danielG said:


> looks fabulous in you ! thanks for the pic btw.  with this the relation between your arm/wrist and the watch is more visible und the watch gets another visual appearance. great choice, congrats !!


 
Totally agree.  It is really a nice combo of the hand/wrist and the watch.


----------



## rebpin

Thank you, my dear.


----------



## gertuine

rebpin said:


> Here it is



So lovely!! I really admire this elegant & simple design. What a delightful shade of pink ^^


----------



## rebpin

I was so sure that i would get rhodium when i went to the store. I tried on all colours except pink the first time, as I didnt think I would consider pink at all. I have never been a pink lady. The rhodium is pretty, but something that I wasnt 100 percent sure. I went back to store a couple of weeks later and decided to get the rhodium anyways. When my SA went to back office and looked for the rhodium, I tried on the pink one for fun. I put it on and a wow feeling came, my husband never like pink on me but he said, this colour looks good on you! I felt the same too. Thats how I got the pink.


----------



## danielG

rebpin said:


> I was so sure that i would get rhodium when i went to the store. I tried on all colours except pink the first time, as I didnt think I would consider pink at all. I have never been a pink lady. The rhodium is pretty, but something that I wasnt 100 percent sure. I went back to store a couple of weeks later and decided to get the rhodium anyways. When my SA went to back office and looked for the rhodium, I tried on the pink one for fun. I put it on and a wow feeling came, my husband never like pink on me but he said, this colour looks good on you! I felt the same too. Thats how I got the pink.



lovely story ! 
have you also tried on the one with the pink wave dial and diamonds at 6 and 9 ?
for me (as i can say that as a man ) it would be the better choice between the two pink-watches. although yours is really perfect, @rebpin !


----------



## nova_girl

rebpin said:


> I was so sure that i would get rhodium when i went to the store. I tried on all colours except pink the first time, as I didnt think I would consider pink at all. I have never been a pink lady. The rhodium is pretty, but something that I wasnt 100 percent sure. I went back to store a couple of weeks later and decided to get the rhodium anyways. When my SA went to back office and looked for the rhodium, I tried on the pink one for fun. I put it on and a wow feeling came, my husband never like pink on me but he said, this colour looks good on you! I felt the same too. Thats how I got the pink.



Are we the same person?! LOL. I was also deciding between rhodium and pink, but my concerns with the rhodium were that it would be difficult to read due to lack of contrast and that it looked too monochrome/masculine. I love how the pink doesn't look very pink at some angles (because I'm not a huge pink girl) but when the pink does come through it adds that feminine touch.


----------



## pursesinpink

My 31mm DJ


----------



## rebpin

danielG said:


> lovely story !
> have you also tried on the one with the pink wave dial and diamonds at 6 and 9 ?
> for me (as i can say that as a man ) it would be the better choice between the two pink-watches. although yours is really perfect, @rebpin !



I didn't see the pink wave one in store, so I didn't try it actually. The pink wave one is pretty for sure, but I really like roman numbers. Therefore I never consider pink wave one.


----------



## rebpin

nova_girl said:


> Are we the same person?! LOL. I was also deciding between rhodium and pink, but my concerns with the rhodium were that it would be difficult to read due to lack of contrast and that it looked too monochrome/masculine. I love how the pink doesn't look very pink at some angles (because I'm not a huge pink girl) but when the pink does come through it adds that feminine touch.



Haha, we are probably the same person! 

I agree with you, the rhodium looks a bit masculine on me and the colour looks too greyish as well, no contrast. That's why I had doubt getting the rhodium one. The pink one does with more feminine touch.

The pink one actually looks a bit silvery sometimes, depends on lighting.


----------



## gababa

just got my 26mm DJ for my birthday =)


----------



## gertuine

pursesinpink said:


> My 31mm DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767972





gababa said:


> just got my 26mm DJ for my birthday =)



Both of you have gorgeous watches! and you wear them well!! The lovely candy pairs so nicely with your respective watches!

Thanks for sharing~


----------



## pennychiou

gertuine said:


> Both of you have gorgeous watches! and you wear them well!! The lovely candy pairs so nicely with your respective watches!
> 
> Thanks for sharing~


 
Yes, both 26 and 31 look great though personally I prefer the mid-size.


----------



## rose26

gertuine said:


> gorgeous, elegant, and clean lines! Love it!! Wouldn't mind one of these myself ^^



so kind of you to say! thank you


----------



## scorpiogrl19

So I made a decision on my watch, just not sure if I made the right choice and should have went with more bling. 


I got this one, from my local AD
http://www.jomashop.com/rolex-watch-116234rro.html


But thinking maybe I should have went with this one
swissluxury.com/product_images/116234bkdo.jpg


----------



## scorpiogrl19

ep.yimg.com/ay/jomashop/rolex-datejust-black-jubilee-diamond-dial-18k-white-gold-fluted-bezel-mens-watch-116234bkjdo-4.jpg


----------



## luvchnl

gababa said:


> just got my 26mm DJ for my birthday =)




Wow this is so beautiful on your wrist &#128525;  The 26mm two tone exudes class.  Great taste &#128077;  I love it!  Happy Birthday and congratulations on your gorgeous watch.  Your watch is on my wish list for my 2nd Rolex &#128151;  I currently have a 31mm.


----------



## materialgurl

gababa said:


> just got my 26mm DJ for my birthday =)


love!!! this is what i want for my birthday next year!!


----------



## wannabelyn

This is on my wish list. I like the black, friends reckon it just doesn't look as nice in the black?


----------



## gababa

materialgurl said:


> love!!! this is what i want for my birthday next year!!




Thanks!


----------



## Chubbymoo

My push gift!


----------



## Mininana

Chubbymoo said:


> My push gift!




Love it! I have the pink flower dial and it's gorgeous.


----------



## Mininana

wannabelyn said:


> View attachment 2769326
> 
> This is on my wish list. I like the black, friends reckon it just doesn't look as nice in the black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769327




I always wanted black or blue and got a pink flower dial in the end and love it so much!


----------



## Chubbymoo

Thank you! The floral dial is too pretty to pass. Fell in love at first sight! I wish they can make a purple dial. I'll jump on it.


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> I agree with you both!
> 
> Daytona is just such a beautiful piece. I love the new Platinum ones with soft blue dials (or, am I seeing them in the wrong light?).   The dark sub-dials just do not look good (to me) on this watch.
> 
> Hope you get some shots with a different dial! Would love to see it~




Hi Gertuine,

Sorry for the delay. I've been very busy with work and some other things. 

Here's the photos  of the Daytona with a black dial. This AD didn't have a the white dial on the Daytona in stock at that time.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's the  DJII with in the SS.  It's nice also.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's the DJII in the TWo tone with the Cream dial.


----------



## bagsforme

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the DJII in the TWo tone with the Cream dial.



The cream one looks stunning and the best on you.  Did you decide which one to buy?


----------



## lhaiat

i second the cream two tone


----------



## uhpharm01

bagsforme said:


> The cream one looks stunning and the best on you.  Did you decide which one to buy?


 
I'm still saving up the money for the purchase. But the DJII two tone with the Cream dial is singing to me.  So, I'm going to get that one.


----------



## chessmont

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm still saving up the money for the purchase. But the DJII two tone with the Cream dial is singing to me.  So, I'm going to get that one.



Good choice!


----------



## blumster

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm still saving up the money for the purchase. But the DJII two tone with the Cream dial is singing to me.  So, I'm going to get that one.



I love this one on you too!!!!


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi Gertuine,
> 
> Sorry for the delay. I've been very busy with work and some other things.
> 
> Here's the photos  of the Daytona with a black dial. This AD didn't have a the white dial on the Daytona in stock at that time.





uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the  DJII with in the SS.  It's nice also.





uhpharm01 said:


> Here's the DJII in the TWo tone with the Cream dial.



I love the first two on you! Look good! (but, maybe that's also because I like those watches a lot).  I hope you're getting closer to finding the one that's just for you!  

Thanks for coming back & sharing!


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm still saving up the money for the purchase. But the DJII two tone with the Cream dial is singing to me.  So, I'm going to get that one.



Oh! I see you made your choice! Hooray!!  Can't wait til you get to post saying that it's yours ^^


----------



## uhpharm01

chessmont said:


> Good choice!





blumster said:


> I love this one on you too!!!!





gertuine said:


> I love the first two on you! Look good! (but, maybe that's also because I like those watches a lot).  I hope you're getting closer to finding the one that's just for you!
> 
> Thanks for coming back & sharing!





gertuine said:


> Oh! I see you made your choice! Hooray!!  Can't wait til you get to post saying that it's yours ^^



Thanks!!! Yaayyyy!!I can't wait to go buy it! I'll be sure to post some more photos.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Hi everyone! Well here's my Rollie! Oyster with WG bezel, white dial and diamond hour markers 

I recently purchased a Deepsea Dweller for my husband for his birthday. It will be his first Rolex


----------



## CA90210

Hi~~everyone!
I need your help. I can't decide between RG daytona and YG president 31!
I have 29 RG pearlmaster already, and this would be my second rolex and might be last one.
I really want  daytona now, but worry if big watch get tired soon...
YG president is classic but I feel little boaring..but timeless and safe.
Which one should I get?

PS. RG is much better for my skin tone(YG is ok too, but RG better) 
Which color should I get if I buy president? (for daytona, RG for sure)
Please help~~can't sleep!


----------



## blumster

MsHermesAU said:


> Hi everyone! Well here's my Rollie! Oyster with WG bezel, white dial and diamond hour markers
> 
> I recently purchased a Deepsea Dweller for my husband for his birthday. It will be his first Rolex



LOVE your dial!!!  I haven't seen this one before!  Very cool!


----------



## gertuine

CA90210 said:


> Hi~~everyone!
> I need your help. I can't decide between RG daytona and YG president 31!
> I have 29 RG pearlmaster already, and this would be my second rolex and might be last one.
> I really want  daytona now, but worry if big watch get tired soon...
> YG president is classic but I feel little boaring..but timeless and safe.
> Which one should I get?
> 
> PS. RG is much better for my skin tone(YG is ok too, but RG better)
> Which color should I get if I buy president? (for daytona, RG for sure)
> Please help~~can't sleep!



I personally would vote for the Daytona, but in the spirit of being helpful:

Are you worried about personally feeling tired from wearing the large Daytona watch all day?  If so, that's a relevant concern, as I have noticed some people feel uncomfortable wearing a larger watch. (I, on the other hand, LOVE wearing large watches! And I wear my Sub all the time, every day!)

If you mean you worry that the Daytona will not look good after a while (or, be "out of style") then that is nothing to worry about. It's been in style forever and it's one of the Rolexes I see a lot of on @watch_Fashionista  on Instagram (sure you can see other watches on their Instagram account, too!).  

Do they equally appeal to you? Truly? 

Can you go to an AD and take photos of them on your wrist? This will help you decide whether you like the look, as you can look at them again each day for a week or so (just an estimate) and then let yourself choose which one you'll go back & buy. Plus, if you upload them we can peek, too^^


----------



## MsHermesAU

blumster said:


> LOVE your dial!!!  I haven't seen this one before!  Very cool!



Thanks Blumster!


----------



## Audrey_S

Been eyeing this watch for work n weekends.  Is it too dressy for weekends?  Has oyster bracelet which is casual but wondering if the bezel is too flashy?  Thoughts?


----------



## rose26

Audrey_S said:


> Been eyeing this watch for work n weekends.  Is it too dressy for weekends?  Has oyster bracelet which is casual but wondering if the bezel is too flashy?  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778227




Beautiful watch! I have a very similar one to yours, only difference is mine has a fluted bezel. Personally i think that the diamonds on the dial are enough, the added diamond bezel looks a bit gaudy/ like a fashion watch as opposed to elegant!


----------



## chessmont

Audrey_S said:


> Been eyeing this watch for work n weekends.  Is it too dressy for weekends?  Has oyster bracelet which is casual but wondering if the bezel is too flashy?  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778227



I think it is fine to wear all the time.  I have a Rolex with a diamond bezel and I wear it every day.  If you love it, don't let it sit out the weekends


----------



## shopoholica

Audrey_S said:


> Been eyeing this watch for work n weekends.  Is it too dressy for weekends?  Has oyster bracelet which is casual but wondering if the bezel is too flashy?  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778227



In my humble opinion, I think the diamond bezel is too much. I also think that this style bezel is not as classic as the fluted bezel or the all diamond bezel. However, it is a lovely watch, and if you love it, then no one else's opinion matters


----------



## uhpharm01

Audrey_S said:


> Been eyeing this watch for work n weekends.  Is it too dressy for weekends?  Has oyster bracelet which is casual but wondering if the bezel is too flashy?  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2778227



Beautiful watch


----------



## gertuine

rose26 said:


> Beautiful watch! I have a very similar one to yours, only difference is mine has a fluted bezel. Personally i think that the diamonds on the dial are enough, the added diamond bezel looks a bit gaudy/ like a fashion watch as opposed to elegant!





chessmont said:


> I think it is fine to wear all the time.  I have a Rolex with a diamond bezel and I wear it every day.  If you love it, don't let it sit out the weekends





shopoholica said:


> In my humble opinion, I think the diamond bezel is too much. I also think that this style bezel is not as classic as the fluted bezel or the all diamond bezel. *However, it is a lovely watch, and if you love it, then no one else's opinion matters*



Just adding my thoughts, too.  I agree with these thoughts about that watch; the scattered diamonds (with a smooth bezel) seems more like a fashion watch than a truly elegant one (such as the fluted bezel or the all diamond bezel).  I also don't think a watch can be too dressy for the weekends!  A beautiful watch looks good all the time, work or play, and I would strongly encourage you to enjoy your watch and not worry about dressy or not!

That being said, I also agree with the others:  * if you love the watch, no matter what others say, you should let yourself get it and enjoy it to the fullest!*

 good luck as you decide!!


----------



## Audrey_S

Tx everyone... It took me some time to get used to the new bezel but after looking at it for more than 6 months at the shop - have now fallen in love with this more modern look - like stars twinkling against a dark black canvas night - from afar u cannot see the diamonds on the bezel until up closer and so I think I'm a peace with this watch now 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## rose26

Audrey_S said:


> Tx everyone... It took me some time to get used to the new bezel but after looking at it for more than 6 months at the shop - have now fallen in love with this more modern look - like stars twinkling against a dark black canvas night - from afar u cannot see the diamonds on the bezel until up closer and so I think I'm a peace with this watch now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Looks stunning !! Enjoy it &#128522;


----------



## danielG

Ladymatic said:


> View attachment 2747848
> 
> 
> View attachment 2747849
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Again, I want to thank ALL of you for your words of wisdom and input.  I placed my order yesterday.  I went with the pink waves...stainless steel...fluted bezel...jubilee bracelet...36 mm.  I saw both dials yesterday.  Both are truly beautiful, but the pink dial just spoke to my heart...loudly.  LOL
> 
> I must say that the pink is very light in color...very feminine and soft.  My watch should arrive from New York in three weeks.  I will be sure to post pictures at that time.
> 
> Cheers,
> Linda



hello linda,
any update for us ?


----------



## phillj12

Audrey_S said:


> Tx everyone... It took me some time to get used to the new bezel but after looking at it for more than 6 months at the shop - have now fallen in love with this more modern look - like stars twinkling against a dark black canvas night - from afar u cannot see the diamonds on the bezel until up closer and so I think I'm a peace with this watch now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Beautiful! Love the diamonds and seems so wearable! What size is this?


----------



## Audrey_S

Thanks PhillJ12:  this design is currently only available in 31mm but looks great dressed up or down with a modern twist.


----------



## gertuine

Audrey_S said:


> Tx everyone... It took me some time to get used to the new bezel but after looking at it for more than 6 months at the shop - have now fallen in love with this more modern look - like stars twinkling against a dark black canvas night - from afar u cannot see the diamonds on the bezel until up closer and so I think I'm a peace with this watch now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You know, I agree...

the more I look at it on your wrist, the more I like it, too!  Congrats and so glad you love it!


----------



## Bichette

My first! I went in for a white Datejust, and left with this baby!


----------



## uhpharm01

Bichette said:


> My first! I went in for a white Datejust, and left with this baby!


Nice choice. I was wondering if you could take a photo of your watch in the dark. If you don't mind   I was just wondering what the Rolex illuminati look like. 

Thanks you.


----------



## Bichette

Nice glow!


----------



## Bichette

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice choice. I was wondering if you could take a photo of your watch in the dark. If you don't mind   I was just wondering what the Rolex illuminati look like.
> 
> Thanks you.



Thanks! There you go!


----------



## uhpharm01

Bichette said:


> Nice glow!





Bichette said:


> Thanks! There you go!



That's a very nice glow!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bichette said:


> Thanks! There you go!


Wow!


----------



## gertuine

Bichette said:


> My first! I went in for a white Datejust, and left with this baby!



So clean & classic! Looks lovely on you! Love that lume, b/c it looks blue and I like that~


----------



## cubby

Love wearing this men's junior size (if I'm not mistaken) on me for both daily and semi-formal use.


----------



## uhpharm01

cubby said:


> Love wearing this men's junior size (if I'm not mistaken) on me for both daily and semi-formal use.
> 
> View attachment 2794321



That's very nice gold rolex.


----------



## rania1981

My beloved rolex 31mm YG Ladies President


----------



## pennychiou

rania1981 said:


> My beloved rolex 31mm YG Ladies President


 
No question that this is a very gorgeous one.


----------



## danielG

rania1981 said:


> My beloved rolex 31mm YG Ladies President



oh my goodness ! a very special beauty ! do me a favour: please post a pic with it on your wrist ! it´s so gorgeous


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 

I'm trying to decide on my first Rolex - it will be my first watch and probably my only watch for a while (I'm not really a watch person but I am getting it as a graduation present). I would like to wear it daily to work and on weekends.

These are the two I've tried on ladies 26mm Datejust 179174 jubilee bracelet both with 10 diamonds one is mother of pearl and the other is just black:










This is the other one I am considering still a 26mm Datejust 179174 jubilee bracelet but black dial with roman numerals instead of the diamond markers (could only find a white face with oyster bracelet on the website):
http://www.rolex.com/watches/lady-datejust/m179174-0094.html#=true&cfgvar=dial

What do you all think? Would love to hear everyone's opinion!


----------



## milodrinker

carmennnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm trying to decide on my first Rolex - it will be my first watch and probably my only watch for a while (I'm not really a watch person but I am getting it as a graduation present). I would like to wear it daily to work and on weekends.
> 
> These are the two I've tried on ladies 26mm Datejust 179174 jubilee bracelet both with 10 diamonds one is mother of pearl and the other is just black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other one I am considering still a 26mm Datejust 179174 jubilee bracelet but black dial with roman numerals instead of the diamond markers (could only find a white face with oyster bracelet on the website):
> http://www.rolex.com/watches/lady-datejust/m179174-0094.html#=true&cfgvar=dial
> 
> What do you all think? Would love to hear everyone's opinion!



I like the MOP on you more!


----------



## danielG

carmennnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm trying to decide on my first Rolex - it will be my first watch and probably my only watch for a while (I'm not really a watch person but I am getting it as a graduation present). I would like to wear it daily to work and on weekends.
> 
> These are the two I've tried on ladies 26mm Datejust 179174 jubilee bracelet both with 10 diamonds one is mother of pearl and the other is just black:
> 
> This is the other one I am considering still a 26mm Datejust 179174 jubilee bracelet but black dial with roman numerals instead of the diamond markers (could only find a white face with oyster bracelet on the website):
> http://www.rolex.com/watches/lady-datejust/m179174-0094.html#=true&cfgvar=dial
> 
> What do you all think? Would love to hear everyone's opinion!



I think because of your light darker skin the black one is the best chioce for you. why _without_ the diamond markers ? they are lookin´ great with the black dial ....


----------



## jellyv

milodrinker said:


> i like the mop on you more!



+1


----------



## MyDogTink

carmennnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm trying to decide on my first Rolex - it will be my first watch and probably my only watch for a while (I'm not really a watch person but I am getting it as a graduation present). I would like to wear it daily to work and on weekends.
> 
> These are the two I've tried on ladies 26mm Datejust 179174 jubilee bracelet both with 10 diamonds one is mother of pearl and the other is just black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other one I am considering still a 26mm Datejust 179174 jubilee bracelet but black dial with roman numerals instead of the diamond markers (could only find a white face with oyster bracelet on the website):
> http://www.rolex.com/watches/lady-datejust/m179174-0094.html#=true&cfgvar=dial
> 
> What do you all think? Would love to hear everyone's opinion!




I like the white mop with diamond markers. I think Rolex does mop well. I have a 26 with diamond markers but a steel gray face. I've worn it to work everyday for nearly 10 years. I think you are making a good choice choosing the 26 for everyday. Enjoy.


----------



## carmennnn

milodrinker said:


> I like the MOP on you more!



Thank you for your input  it's such a tough choice to make. 

What do you think of the silver on myself? MOP or silver? Both colours are on sale at my local retailer at the moment. Ps I had to try on a vintage silver version as my local store didn't have a new one at the time.


----------



## carmennnn

MyDogTink said:


> I like the white mop with diamond markers. I think Rolex does mop well. I have a 26 with diamond markers but a steel gray face. I've worn it to work everyday for nearly 10 years. I think you are making a good choice choosing the 26 for everyday. Enjoy.




Thank you for your reassurance that the 26mm is a good size! I plan to wear this everyday for a very long time  And thank you for letting me know that the MOP wears well - it's so stunning. What do you think of the silver on myself that I posted above compared with the MOP?


----------



## MyDogTink

carmennnn said:


> Thank you for your reassurance that the 26mm is a good size! I plan to wear this everyday for a very long time  And thank you for letting me know that the MOP wears well - it's so stunning. What do you think of the silver on myself that I posted above compared with the MOP?




I like both the silver and mop.  Mop may be a bit dressier.


----------



## milodrinker

carmennnn said:


> Thank you for your input  it's such a tough choice to make.
> 
> What do you think of the silver on myself? MOP or silver? Both colours are on sale at my local retailer at the moment. Ps I had to try on a vintage silver version as my local store didn't have a new one at the time.



I would go for the silver if it's roman numerals dial. If you are getting the diamonds I would go for MOP! Just my 2 cents ^^


----------



## MatAllston

carmennnn said:


> Thank you for your input  it's such a tough choice to make.
> 
> What do you think of the silver on myself? MOP or silver? Both colours are on sale at my local retailer at the moment. Ps I had to try on a vintage silver version as my local store didn't have a new one at the time.



I prefer the MOP over the silver. Have you seen the silver jubilee dial with diamond markers? It is the best of both worlds.


----------



## chessmont

Here is mine


----------



## chessmont

MyDogTink said:


> I like both the silver and mop.  Mop may be a bit dressier.



I agree.  But they are both so nice I can't decide which is better


----------



## jellyv

I think the silver dial is harder to read.

I personally love the regular white dial with Romans, in case that's something you want to look at. Very crisp and pretty--but the white MOP of Rolex is just beautiful.


----------



## chessmont

jellyv said:


> I think the silver dial is harder to read.
> 
> I personally love the regular white dial with Romans, in case that's something you want to look at. Very crisp and pretty--but the white MOP of Rolex is just beautiful.



I have the TT 26mm white with Romans and to me it is one of the ultimate classics I love it, especially when I want to be under the radar with an expensive watch.


----------



## jellyv

chessmont said:


> I have the TT 26mm white with Romans and to me it is one of the ultimate classics I love it, especially when I want to be under the radar with an expensive watch.




Mine is its cousin--31mm, white dial with Romans but on SS, with Jubilee band and fluted bezel. Agree that it can dress up or down.


----------



## chessmont

jellyv said:


> Mine is its cousin--31mm, white dial with Romans but on SS, with Jubilee band and fluted bezel. Agree that it can dress up or down.




I too have the Jubilee band and fluted bezel. Agreed, it can fit in anywhere.


----------



## carmennnn

MatAllston said:


> I prefer the MOP over the silver. Have you seen the silver jubilee dial with diamond markers? It is the best of both worlds.



What silver are you referring to? I was under the impression that the one I tried on was the silver jubilee dial with diamond markers. I know with that there is a rhodium and a silver dial (I tried on silver and not rhodium). Please show me a pic if you can find one  I'm going to my local store tomorrow to try the silver vs MOP and hopefully finally pick one! Thanks for your help.


----------



## carmennnn

chessmont said:


> I too have the Jubilee band and fluted bezel. Agreed, it can fit in anywhere.



I agree I love the jubilee band and the fluted bezel - it goes with everything for all occasions. I can't wait to get one


----------



## carmennnn

jellyv said:


> I think the silver dial is harder to read.
> 
> I personally love the regular white dial with Romans, in case that's something you want to look at. Very crisp and pretty--but the white MOP of Rolex is just beautiful.



Thanks for pointing that out - I didn't actually notice haha I'll have to pay closer attention to readability tomorrow. 

I haven't ruled out the romans yet I will try on the white/silver/black

There's just too many options!  MOP is a true beauty though I must admit but I just want to make sure I'm making the right choice.


----------



## carmennnn

milodrinker said:


> I would go for the silver if it's roman numerals dial. If you are getting the diamonds I would go for MOP! Just my 2 cents ^^



I'll be trying on the silver/white/black roman tomorrow and comparing it with the silver/MOP with diamond  Let's hope one of them jumps out at me... I don't want to end up with something I'll regret. Who knew colours made such a difference?


----------



## MatAllston

carmennnn said:


> What silver are you referring to? I was under the impression that the one I tried on was the silver jubilee dial with diamond markers. I know with that there is a rhodium and a silver dial (I tried on silver and not rhodium). Please show me a pic if you can find one  I'm going to my local store tomorrow to try the silver vs MOP and hopefully finally pick one! Thanks for your help.




Here it is. The dial looks pretty IRL. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Nenav.

Finally it`s here! The perfect everyday watch, I`m so happy!


----------



## chessmont

Nenav. said:


> Finally it`s here! The perfect everyday watch, I`m so happy!



You're right!  Beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

Nenav. said:


> Finally it`s here! The perfect everyday watch, I`m so happy!




Good choice.


----------



## mcpro

Best Birthday 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Debating for size 36 and 31mm, 
31 won!


----------



## Audrey_S

I agree silver is too plain and hard to read.  MOP or black is more versatile.  MOP is gorgeous but dressier.  Black is more casual n the diamonds pop more.  Rolex has gorgeous MOP.  U can always get black on a diff watch.  Size 26 is nice but if you ever wear larger watches it will be very difficult to go back to 26....experience of many girls I know....


----------



## my_my969

Hi, could you tell me how many links does a jubilee bracelet have? I just got a 178271/ 31mm everose gold+stainless steal/ pink diamond dial from AD. I have read somewhere , that the bracelet comes with 24 links but on mine I just got 23 or did I count wrong? thanks for your help in advance


----------



## purplepoodles

Nenav. said:


> Finally it`s here! The perfect everyday watch, I`m so happy!




Beautiful! An excellent choice. I know someone who has this exact watch and it is far far better IRL. You will be able to wear this for ever.


----------



## scorpiogrl19

I got my watch from my AD. Just thinking now that I didn't make the right choice, and should have gotten the black dial with diamond markers. I haven't worn the watch yet, and it's in original packaging. Do you think they will let me switch this watch for another one? Anyone had a similar situation. Thanks so much.


----------



## Metrowestmama

jellyv said:


> I think the silver dial is harder to read.
> 
> I personally love the regular white dial with Romans, in case that's something you want to look at. Very crisp and pretty--but the white MOP of Rolex is just beautiful.



I thought that too. So I went with the white. Really happy with it.


----------



## gacountrygurl

I have a digital Gucci that I love! But I love neutral, earthy colors  !


----------



## tutushopper

Nenav. said:


> Finally it`s here! The perfect everyday watch, I`m so happy!


Beautiful watch indeed; congrats!


mcpro said:


> Best Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809189
> View attachment 2809190
> View attachment 2809191
> 
> 
> Debating for size 36 and 31mm,
> 31 won!


Happy birthday and congrats on your beautiful watch; the 31 is a great size!


----------



## Nenav.

Thank you! I have a Cartier Tank Francaise in midsize, so went for the 36mm, to wear everyday, but it really goes with anything! Now its automatic all the way from now on, want to switch my Cartier to a 31mm DJ, with silver dial/diamond. Have a 26mm steel/gold, but it feels way to small these days...


----------



## wannabelyn

my_my969 said:


> Hi, could you tell me how many links does a jubilee bracelet have? I just got a 178271/ 31mm everose gold+stainless steal/ pink diamond dial from AD. I have read somewhere , that the bracelet comes with 24 links but on mine I just got 23 or did I count wrong? thanks for your help in advance




While I can't answer your question its beautiful


----------



## mcpro

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful watch indeed; congrats!
> 
> Happy birthday and congrats on your beautiful watch; the 31 is a great size!



Thank you, love,love it.


----------



## jellyv

[B said:
			
		

> mcpro[/B];27672180]Best Birthday Debating for size 36 and 31mm,
> 31 won!     ]
> 
> 
> FAB! Congrats, it's stunning. 31mm is a great size.


----------



## pennychiou

my_my969 said:


> Hi, could you tell me how many links does a jubilee bracelet have? I just got a 178271/ 31mm everose gold+stainless steal/ pink diamond dial from AD. I have read somewhere , that the bracelet comes with 24 links but on mine I just got 23 or did I count wrong? thanks for your help in advance


 
First of all, this one is so pretty.  My wife's 178274 has 23 links in total but I did not necessarily get that one from AD.


----------



## mcpro

jellyv said:


> [B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcpro[/B];27672180]Best Birthday Debating for size 36 and 31mm,
> 31 won!     ]
> 
> 
> FAB! Congrats, it's stunning. 31mm is a great size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## shoepursemomma

Date just


----------



## liemissha

shoepursemomma said:


> Date just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814362



This combo remind me the royal blue face date just with diamond, which I really like!

Beautiful date just and ring you have there


----------



## shoepursemomma

liemissha said:


> This combo remind me the royal blue face date just with diamond, which I really like!
> 
> Beautiful date just and ring you have there




Thank you!!


----------



## Nenav.

shoepursemomma said:


> Date just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814362


I love this watch! 
 Thinking of buying one, but not sure about the bracelet, oyster or jubilee...hmmm


----------



## Nenav.

This is me with 31mm and oyster, and jubilee, which should I choose?


----------



## Nenav.

Nenav. said:


> This is me with 31mm and oyster, and jubilee, which should I choose?


Should mention that I have a 36mm black dial with jubilee too. And A Tank Francaise Midsize, but I will try to sell the Cartier,  Rolex is just so much more my style


----------



## kimpossible

From the pics you posted, jubilee looks better but if you already have 36mm in jubilee, it would be better to choose 31mm in oyster. In my opinion, however, oyster look better with roman numeral, while diamond dial looks better in jubilee.


----------



## Nenav.

kimpossible said:


> From the pics you posted, jubilee looks better but if you already have 36mm in jubilee, it would be better to choose 31mm in oyster. In my opinion, however, oyster look better with roman numeral, while diamond dial looks better in jubilee.


I agree, so I think I will choose jubilee for this one too, the 36mm with black dial looks much better and more feminine with the jubilee, tried it with oyster but found it way to "heavy".
Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## Nenav.

Bichette said:


> My first! I went in for a white Datejust, and left with this baby!


Looks very  good on you!  Its so weird, how one can decide on something, and then end up with a totally different watch when trying them on


----------



## Nenav.

carmennnn said:


> Thank you for your input  it's such a tough choice to make.
> 
> What do you think of the silver on myself? MOP or silver? Both colours are on sale at my local retailer at the moment. Ps I had to try on a vintage silver version as my local store didn't have a new one at the time.


I love the MOP!, but then I would go for gold, white or rose, case and bracelet, I have chosen the silver myself, trying to decide on oyster or jubilee  bracelet...in steel.For me it was the cost, MOP is quite an upscale!


----------



## my_my969

I prefer the silver face. It looks clean and is just the perfect combination with the diamonds. For me somehow the mop face looks irritating ... uhm.... too much distracting from the diamonds


----------



## my_my969

wannabelyn said:


> While I can't answer your question its beautiful


thanks wannabelyn.:


----------



## my_my969

pennychiou said:


> First of all, this one is so pretty.  My wife's 178274 has 23 links in total but I did not necessarily get that one from AD.


thnks for your effort pennyciou. I also just find out from a watch forum, that it should be 23 links. I`m very happy and relieved.


----------



## Nenav.

I would say the silver face also has a "younger" look. Especially with the oyster bracelet


----------



## my_my969

Nenav. said:


> I would say the silver face also has a "younger" look. Especially with the oyster bracelet


Yes, a more sporty look. But then I would choose oyster bracelet+ domed bezel + face with sticks. Personally I like the jubilee bracelet a tick more because with the hidden clasp it looks like a jewelry bracelet.  Scratches are not so easily visible on a flutet bezel + jubilee. Somehow I also don`t think it looks too `old, especially with a 31mm face it´s still fits `younger people


----------



## pennychiou

Nenav. said:


> I agree, so I think I will choose jubilee for this one too, the 36mm with black dial looks much better and more feminine with the jubilee, tried it with oyster but found it way to "heavy".
> Thank you so much for your advice!


 
Personally, I totally agree with kimpossible's comments.


----------



## Nenav.

pennychiou said:


> Personally, I totally agree with kimpossible's comments.


I`m very happy with my choice, jubilee is just more my style, and it really goes with everything. It`s such a difference between the 36mm with black face/ index markers and this one anyway, two totally different looks, wear them every other day now, such luxury!  So many nice Rolex`s on this thread, I want them all!


----------



## uhpharm01

Nenav. said:


> I would say the silver face also has a "younger" look. Especially with the oyster bracelet



I just love the oyster bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

mousdioufe said:


> rolex yellow gold president 36mm, rolex datejust jubilee stainless 36mm, submariner and daytona 2 tones.



Lovely collection. Esp. The datoyna two tone


----------



## phillj12

Nenav. said:


> I`m very happy with my choice, jubilee is just more my style, and it really goes with everything. It`s such a difference between the 36mm with black face/ index markers and this one anyway, two totally different looks, wear them every other day now, such luxury!  So many nice Rolex`s on this thread, I want them all!




Looks gorgeous! I'm debating that same watch or with Diamond bezel...but can't decide if diamond bezel is just too blingy. Also, love the 36mm...but just too large on me.I love the 31 on you!! Very elegant!

What do you think of the diamond bezel?


----------



## uhpharm01

phillj12 said:


> Looks gorgeous! I'm debating that same watch or with Diamond bezel...but can't decide if diamond bezel is just too blingy. Also, love the 36mm...but just too large on me.I love the 31 on you!! Very elegant!
> 
> What do you think of the diamond bezel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822491


That's very nice.


----------



## Nenav.

Thank you! Diamonds are a girls best friend, aren't they?  I think the combination is very elegant, and classic, but it depends a bit on how you are going to wear it, and your style maybe? Its definitly a quite formal look, but also timeless, from the picture it suits you well, gorgeous ring too!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

I just love the dial with the roman numerals and the IV in diamond pavé. That´s gorgeous...


----------



## dlovechanel

Nenav. said:


> I`m very happy with my choice, jubilee is just more my style, and it really goes with everything. It`s such a difference between the 36mm with black face/ index markers and this one anyway, two totally different looks, wear them every other day now, such luxury!  So many nice Rolex`s on this thread, I want them all!



Hi, what size is this?


----------



## Nenav.

dlovechanel said:


> Hi, what size is this?



31mm


----------



## Nenav.

31mm


----------



## uhpharm01

lovingdiamonds said:


> i just love the dial with the roman numerals and the iv in diamond pavé. That´s gorgeous...



+1


----------



## phillj12

Nenav. said:


> Thank you! Diamonds are a girls best friend, aren't they?  I think the combination is very elegant, and classic, but it depends a bit on how you are going to wear it, and your style maybe? Its definitly a quite formal look, but also timeless, from the picture it suits you well, gorgeous ring too!




I agree...it's very elegant and I'm a stay at home mom and dress fairly casual...jeans and flats/boots. So that's my dilemma. But I do LOVE bling but not sure if this is a bit over the top to wear daily...
Thanks!


----------



## dlovechanel

Nenav. said:


> Finally it`s here! The perfect everyday watch, I`m so happy!



Wow.. love it!!! 
May I know what size is it?


----------



## Nenav.

dlovechanel said:


> Wow.. love it!!!
> May I know what size is it?



This is 36mm!


----------



## dlovechanel

Audrey_S said:


> Tx everyone... It took me some time to get used to the new bezel but after looking at it for more than 6 months at the shop - have now fallen in love with this more modern look - like stars twinkling against a dark black canvas night - from afar u cannot see the diamonds on the bezel until up closer and so I think I'm a peace with this watch now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



It really looks like stars in the sky. Beautiful! 
Is it 31mm or 36mm?


----------



## phillj12

Audrey_S said:


> Tx everyone... It took me some time to get used to the new bezel but after looking at it for more than 6 months at the shop - have now fallen in love with this more modern look - like stars twinkling against a dark black canvas night - from afar u cannot see the diamonds on the bezel until up closer and so I think I'm a peace with this watch now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




I saw that bezel when I was looking but I didn't see it with the black face like yours. I think yours is the perfect combo for this bezel, really makes it pop! I totally agree that the diamonds look like stars twinkling in the night sky! Looks really, really beautiful on you! Such a sleek, elegant look with the oyster band. Good choice!


----------



## MyFirstRealBag

Here's my 36 mm pink floral with fluted bezel and jubilee band. I'm 5'4" and 125 lbs for reference


----------



## Mininana

MyFirstRealBag said:


> Here's my 36 mm pink floral with fluted bezel and jubilee band. I'm 5'4" and 125 lbs for reference
> View attachment 2826396




Love it!!!


----------



## H-Angel

mcpro said:


> Best Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809189
> View attachment 2809190
> View attachment 2809191
> 
> 
> Debating for size 36 and 31mm,
> 31 won!


 
congrats!!
I am on the hunt for my first rolex too.
thought I am decided on All SS 26 mm with fluted bezel jubilee bracelet. like yours only all SS and smaller.
But I kept thinking maybe I should go with what you got.  My jewelries are all in gold.  only custom jewelries are in silver.  So I am not sure if I should go with TT.
My goal is to get the President all gold next (maybe after 5 years)... But who knows if I can get it in 5 years.
so to cover both colors... should I get two tone? UGH!!! I need therapy! Mcpro please help! Anyone else... help!!!


----------



## chessmont

I must be bigger boned my 36 floral dial Rolex looks so much smaller than the 36 on some gals



or maybe it's my imagination


----------



## phillj12

shoepursemomma said:


> Date just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814362




What size is your Rolex?


----------



## chessmont

Why thank you!


----------



## phillj12

chessmont said:


> I must be bigger boned my 36 floral dial Rolex looks so much smaller than the 36 on some gals
> View attachment 2827085
> 
> 
> or maybe it's my imagination




Yes, it looks perfect on you!


----------



## chessmont

phillj12 said:


> Yes, it looks perfect on you!



Thank you!  My reply somehow came before your post lol. I was replying from my phone


----------



## Mininana

Loving the florals!!
Mine is 36mm as well


----------



## phillj12

Mininana said:


> Loving the florals!!
> Mine is 36mm as well
> 
> View attachment 2827145




Love the floral! 

I'm deciding between the 31mm or 36mm...Do you find the 36mm awkward or too bulky? Was it hard to get used to since your wrist is so small and the watch is somewhat large? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nenav.

Not hard to get used too, but found it less "bulky" and more feminin with the jubilee bracelet


----------



## shoepursemomma

phillj12 said:


> What size is your Rolex?




Hi. It's the smaller size so I believe 26mm. I wanted  to get the mid size next but ended up with a Hermes H hour with croc band and diamonds.


----------



## Mininana

Nenav. said:


> Not hard to get used too, but found it less "bulky" and more feminin with the jubilee bracelet




It felt super large at first

But now I want to go even bigger!! Look how pretty it looks with other things





And to give you a perspective on whole body. I was super pregnant here but it looks amazing pre and post pregnancy as well


----------



## Mininana

phillj12 said:


> Love the floral!
> 
> I'm deciding between the 31mm or 36mm...Do you find the 36mm awkward or too bulky? Was it hard to get used to since your wrist is so small and the watch is somewhat large?
> 
> Thanks!




Sorry! Quoted the wrong person. Look at my post above!!


----------



## Clickclackaway

Hi! long time lurker here.  The 31mm is definitely a good size. 
I finally bought my first Rolex! yaaay!  I got a Rolex datejust white face 31mm in 2 tone yellow gold with roman numerals. 
I didn't know buying a watch could make anyone this happy


----------



## phillj12

Nenav. said:


> Not hard to get used too, but found it less "bulky" and more feminin with the jubilee bracelet




Gotcha. Yes, I would also get the jubilee band.



shoepursemomma said:


> Hi. It's the smaller size so I believe 26mm. I wanted  to get the mid size next but ended up with a Hermes H hour with croc band and diamonds.



How beautiful!!!


----------



## phillj12

Mininana said:


> It felt super large at first
> 
> But now I want to go even bigger!! Look how pretty it looks with other things
> 
> View attachment 2827519
> 
> 
> 
> And to give you a perspective on whole body. I was super pregnant here but it looks amazing pre and post pregnancy as well
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827520




I love the big! Looks great! I do like it stacked as well, but lovely on its own too. 

So it didn't bother you at first? Do you wear it all the time?

And how cute do you look pregnant...love your pink jacket!


----------



## phillj12

Clickclackaway said:


> Hi! long time lurker here.  The 31mm is definitely a good size.
> I finally bought my first Rolex! yaaay!  I got a Rolex datejust white face 31mm in 2 tone yellow gold with roman numerals.
> I didn't know buying a watch could make anyone this happy




Congrats!! So nice when looking at your wrist can put a big smile on your face! &#128515;


----------



## Mininana

phillj12 said:


> I love the big! Looks great! I do like it stacked as well, but lovely on its own too.
> 
> So it didn't bother you at first? Do you wear it all the time?
> 
> And how cute do you look pregnant...love your pink jacket!




Definitely didn't bother me and I didn't second guess my decision! I had a 33mm watch before and that looked so small in comparison

And thank you!! Pink jacket is an oldie but a goodie from Zara


----------



## uhpharm01

Mininana said:


> It felt super large at first
> 
> But now I want to go even bigger!! Look how pretty it looks with other things
> 
> View attachment 2827519
> 
> 
> 
> And to give you a perspective on whole body. I was super pregnant here but it looks amazing pre and post pregnancy as well
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827520



Cute pink jacket and nice nAil color. Love your rolex.


----------



## Mininana

uhpharm01 said:


> Cute pink jacket and nice nAil color. Love your rolex.




Thank you!!


----------



## gertuine

Mininana said:


> It felt super large at first
> 
> But now I want to go even bigger!! Look how pretty it looks with other things
> 
> View attachment 2827519
> 
> 
> 
> And to give you a perspective on whole body. I was super pregnant here but it looks amazing pre and post pregnancy as well
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827520



Love the way your watch stacks with those thin bracelets. Looks so colourful & eye-catching! I have a habit of looking at my wrist a lot when I stack bracelets with my watch. hehe

Enjoy to the fullest!


----------



## Clickclackaway

How do you guys feel about stacking your love bracelet with your rolex watch? Do you get a lot of scratches? I think they look cute stacked together but I am scared of scratching them!


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

Clickclackaway said:


> How do you guys feel about stacking your love bracelet with your rolex watch? Do you get a lot of scratches? I think they look cute stacked together but I am scared of scratching them!




I love the look but won't take a chance scratching my watch


----------



## Mininana

gertuine said:


> Love the way your watch stacks with those thin bracelets. Looks so colourful & eye-catching! I have a habit of looking at my wrist a lot when I stack bracelets with my watch. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy to the fullest!





Thank you!!



Clickclackaway said:


> How do you guys feel about stacking your love bracelet with your rolex watch? Do you get a lot of scratches? I think they look cute stacked together but I am scared of scratching them!




Mine is badly scratched. I made the mistake of following the scotch brite advice and scratched it all. So now I just seize the day and wear however I like

I don't see the Tiffany bead bracelet scratching my watch though


----------



## dlovechanel

Hi all,, could you please give your opinion about cartier ballon bleu vs rolex datejust dome bezel oyster bracelet two tone rose gold? I'm saving for my next watch. I already have datejust fluted bezel jubilee bracelet in twotone yellow gold. 

I love to hear your opinion or advice.
Here is a picture of the comparison.
Thanks &#9786;


----------



## phillj12

dlovechanel said:


> Hi all,, could you please give your opinion about cartier ballon bleu vs rolex datejust dome bezel oyster bracelet two tone rose gold? I'm saving for my next watch. I already have datejust fluted bezel jubilee bracelet in twotone yellow gold.
> 
> I love to hear your opinion or advice.
> Here is a picture of the comparison.
> Thanks &#9786;




I think if you already have a Rolex, you should get the Cartier, the BB is SO beautiful and eye catching!


----------



## Christofle

dlovechanel said:


> Hi all,, could you please give your opinion about cartier ballon bleu vs rolex datejust dome bezel oyster bracelet two tone rose gold? I'm saving for my next watch. I already have datejust fluted bezel jubilee bracelet in twotone yellow gold.
> 
> I love to hear your opinion or advice.
> Here is a picture of the comparison.
> Thanks &#9786;



Cartier by far.


----------



## luvchnl

dlovechanel said:


> Hi all,, could you please give your opinion about cartier ballon bleu vs rolex datejust dome bezel oyster bracelet two tone rose gold? I'm saving for my next watch. I already have datejust fluted bezel jubilee bracelet in twotone yellow gold.
> 
> I love to hear your opinion or advice.
> Here is a picture of the comparison.
> Thanks &#9786;




Cartier!  I like the size of the smaller one in your photo.  The Rolex looks a bit too big on your wrist, therefore it doesn't look as nice.  Of course that's just my opinion


----------



## Vvicky

Clickclackaway said:


> How do you guys feel about stacking your love bracelet with your rolex watch? Do you get a lot of scratches? I think they look cute stacked together but I am scared of scratching them!


Would like to know as well as I'm planning to get a love cuff one day..


----------



## luvchnl

Nenav. said:


> I`m very happy with my choice, jubilee is just more my style, and it really goes with everything. It`s such a difference between the 36mm with black face/ index markers and this one anyway, two totally different looks, wear them every other day now, such luxury!  So many nice Rolex`s on this thread, I want them all!




Beautiful &#128077; It looks absolutely perfect on you!  Fantastic choice!


----------



## MyFirstRealBag

chessmont said:


> I must be bigger boned my 36 floral dial Rolex looks so much smaller than the 36 on some gals
> View attachment 2827085
> 
> 
> or maybe it's my imagination



Looks great on you! I just love the diamond bezel


----------



## MyFirstRealBag

Mininana said:


> It felt super large at first
> 
> But now I want to go even bigger!! Look how pretty it looks with other things
> 
> View attachment 2827519
> 
> 
> 
> And to give you a perspective on whole body. I was super pregnant here but it looks amazing pre and post pregnancy as well
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827520



Beautiful! It's so nice to see various versions of the pink floral face!


----------



## MyFirstRealBag

Another one to share:
Two-toned 31 mm with diamond markers


----------



## Mininana

MyFirstRealBag said:


> Another one to share:
> Two-toned 31 mm with diamond markers
> View attachment 2830017




Love it! So pretty and so shiny

congrats!


----------



## phillj12

MyFirstRealBag said:


> Another one to share:
> Two-toned 31 mm with diamond markers
> View attachment 2830017




Beautiful!!


----------



## chessmont

MyFirstRealBag said:


> Looks great on you! I just love the diamond bezel



Thank you!


----------



## chessmont

MyFirstRealBag said:


> Another one to share:
> Two-toned 31 mm with diamond markers
> View attachment 2830017



Really pretty


----------



## rose26

dlovechanel said:


> Hi all,, could you please give your opinion about cartier ballon bleu vs rolex datejust dome bezel oyster bracelet two tone rose gold? I'm saving for my next watch. I already have datejust fluted bezel jubilee bracelet in twotone yellow gold.
> 
> I love to hear your opinion or advice.
> Here is a picture of the comparison.
> Thanks &#9786;



the cartier is STUNNING on your wrist


----------



## lovethatduck

Rolex Oyster Perpetual. Non-original bracelet--it had broken long ago.


----------



## Metrowestmama

dlovechanel said:


> Hi all,, could you please give your opinion about cartier ballon bleu vs rolex datejust dome bezel oyster bracelet two tone rose gold? I'm saving for my next watch. I already have datejust fluted bezel jubilee bracelet in twotone yellow gold.
> 
> I love to hear your opinion or advice.
> Here is a picture of the comparison.
> Thanks &#9786;



I would say Cartier so you have something really different to reach for.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Clickclackaway said:


> How do you guys feel about stacking your love bracelet with your rolex watch? Do you get a lot of scratches? I think they look cute stacked together but I am scared of scratching them!



I wear my Rolex with my JUC. But I don't care. With little kids, and an active lifestyle, my stuff is bound to get scratched and I just want to enjoy my pieces. That said, neither one is badly scratched by being next to each other.


----------



## Clickclackaway

Nikkaxoxo said:


> I love the look but won't take a chance scratching my watch




Me too! I wanna try it but I'd probably go nuts if it scratches my watch.


----------



## Clickclackaway

Metrowestmama said:


> I wear my Rolex with my JUC. But I don't care. With little kids, and an active lifestyle, my stuff is bound to get scratched and I just want to enjoy my pieces. That said, neither one is badly scratched by being next to each other.




Thank you! I deal with kids everyday since I photograph mostly newborns and babies and I wan to enjoy my pieces at the same time not care about it being scratched! I need to be more like you.


----------



## Clickclackaway

MyFirstRealBag said:


> Another one to share:
> Two-toned 31 mm with diamond markers
> View attachment 2830017




Beautiful watch! I was choosing between this and the white dial with roman numerals. 
It looks good on your wrist!


----------



## Clickclackaway

Mininana said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is badly scratched. I made the mistake of following the scotch brite advice and scratched it all. So now I just seize the day and wear however I like
> 
> I don't see the Tiffany bead bracelet scratching my watch though




Oh i'm sorry to hear that! They say the first scratch is the hardest. &#128584; 
You think putting a small buffer between the watch and the bracelet would work? Like a thin beaded band or leather band.


----------



## Mininana

Clickclackaway said:


> Oh i'm sorry to hear that! They say the first scratch is the hardest. &#128584;
> You think putting a small buffer between the watch and the bracelet would work? Like a thin beaded band or leather band.




Honestly I don't see my bracelets scratching my watch
It's usually my clumsiness and bumping into pretty much everything that does it for me

I don't have any deep scratches so I say go for it and enjoy!

It's getting polished when it's serviced anyway


----------



## aerinha

dlovechanel said:


> Hi all,, could you please give your opinion about cartier ballon bleu vs rolex datejust dome bezel oyster bracelet two tone rose gold? I'm saving for my next watch. I already have datejust fluted bezel jubilee bracelet in twotone yellow gold.
> 
> I love to hear your opinion or advice.
> Here is a picture of the comparison.
> Thanks &#9786;



The smaller, all stainless ballon bleu.  The Rolex looks super huge.


----------



## dlovechanel

phillj12 said:


> I think if you already have a Rolex, you should get the Cartier, the BB is SO beautiful and eye catching!



I'm sorry I'm forget to say thay I have ballon bleu in size 28mm but I feel so small. I'm planning to sell it for the bigger size. 

The rolex in a picture is 36mm

Ballon bleu in full steel is 33mm and the two tone is 36mm.

I have 2 rolex 31mm size. I want bigger watch so bad. 

Do you think big watch will look elegance or just casual?


----------



## dlovechanel

Christofle said:


> Cartier by far.





luvchnl said:


> Cartier!  I like the size of the smaller one in your photo.  The Rolex looks a bit too big on your wrist, therefore it doesn't look as nice.  Of course that's just my opinion



Thanks for your opinion. The smaller one is 33mm and the bigger one is 36mm. The rolex is 36mm. Actually I'm looking for the bigger watch as I have 2 rolex in 31mm. 

I'm kind of feel that the ballon bleu is a bit "old" looking not modern look like rolex. What do you think?


----------



## dlovechanel

rose26 said:


> the cartier is STUNNING on your wrist








Metrowestmama said:


> I would say Cartier so you have something really different to reach for.



Thanks for the opinions ladies &#9786;

I'm thinking that at first. Better to choose cartier to get a different look but then I feel that the ballon bleu look a bit "old" like vintage. I feel that rolex is more modern look. 

Well,, I will thinking about it again. I'm still not sure which one to choose.


----------



## dlovechanel

aerinha said:


> The smaller, all stainless ballon bleu.  The Rolex looks super huge.



Thanks for your opinion.

Ballon bleu all stainless is in 33mm.
Ballon bleu twotone is in 36mm.
Rolex is in 36mm.

I'm looking for a big watch. I guess my wrist doesn't look good with a big watch?


----------



## aerinha

dlovechanel said:


> Thanks for your opinion.
> 
> Ballon bleu all stainless is in 33mm.
> Ballon bleu twotone is in 36mm.
> Rolex is in 36mm.
> 
> I'm looking for a big watch. I guess my wrist doesn't look good with a big watch?



No offense  the rolex IMO seems to overwhelm your wrist, I am surprised to see it is only 36mm I thought it was 40+ from the picture.  The 33mm BB (which is what I own and adore) seems more in proportion to your wrist while still being a larger watch size.

Personally, I would try a smaller Rolex if that is the brand you are leaning more towards, but At the end of the day YOU have to be happy with it, my opinion is just my preference.


----------



## designdesign

dlovechanel said:


> Hi all,, could you please give your opinion about cartier ballon bleu vs rolex datejust dome bezel oyster bracelet two tone rose gold? I'm saving for my next watch. I already have datejust fluted bezel jubilee bracelet in twotone yellow gold.
> 
> I love to hear your opinion or advice.
> Here is a picture of the comparison.
> Thanks &#9786;




Definitely SKIP that Rolex. I have small wrists and love the trendy chunky look, but it doesn't do anything for you. The smaller Cartier looks great though.


----------



## phillj12

dlovechanel said:


> I'm sorry I'm forget to say thay I have ballon bleu in size 28mm but I feel so small. I'm planning to sell it for the bigger size.
> 
> The rolex in a picture is 36mm
> 
> Ballon bleu in full steel is 33mm and the two tone is 36mm.
> 
> I have 2 rolex 31mm size. I want bigger watch so bad.
> 
> Do you think big watch will look elegance or just casual?




If you want a bigger watch then go for what you love! I'm in the same situation...I know the 31mm looks better but I REALLY want the 36mm. The bottom line is that you are the one wearing it and you already have 31mm...so go with what you really want.


----------



## kimpossible

dlovechanel said:


> Thanks for your opinion.
> 
> Ballon bleu all stainless is in 33mm.
> Ballon bleu twotone is in 36mm.
> Rolex is in 36mm.
> 
> I'm looking for a big watch. I guess my wrist doesn't look good with a big watch?




If you are looking for a big watch, would you consider a different make? I wanted a 36mm Rolex but it really doesn't look flattering on me and I got a 31mm instead. A 40mm Luminor Panerai, although bigger than 36mm Rolex looks much much better on my wrist.


----------



## mrs moulds

My hubby's watch soon to be mine after Christmas....


.


----------



## mrs moulds

Having some photo difficulties... will post soon..


----------



## margarita369

Hello ladies (and gents, if someone). Let me show you my new Rolex oyster perpetual Red Grape.  I was waiting 3 months, they are new model or what. The color is different every minute, from bordo to lila.


----------



## gertuine

margarita369 said:


> Hello ladies (and gents, if someone). Let me show you my new Rolex oyster perpetual Red Grape.  I was waiting 3 months, they are new model or what. The color is different every minute, from bordo to lila.



Wow, so lovely! What a fascinating color!  I haven't seen this before, but I admit I don't visit the local AD very often. 

Looks so gorgeous!! enjoy to the fullest! ;D


----------



## danielG

margarita369 said:


> Hello ladies (and gents, if someone). Let me show you my new Rolex oyster perpetual Red Grape.  I was waiting 3 months, they are new model or what. The color is different every minute, from bordo to lila.



wow ! gorgeous ! i´m  lovin it ! what size is it ?


----------



## mrs moulds

margarita369 said:


> Hello ladies (and gents, if someone). Let me show you my new Rolex oyster perpetual Red Grape. I was waiting 3 months, they are new model or what. The color is different every minute, from bordo to lila.


 
Just stunning!

Love the color, truly unique.


----------



## margarita369

danielG said:


> wow ! gorgeous ! i´m  lovin it ! what size is it ?


They are 36 mm


----------



## margarita369

Thank you ladies. I am even sleeping with them...


----------



## Bag*Snob

I love that red grape.  I can see your laser Rolex symbol in your crystal at the 6 mark.  Usually it is very difficult to see.


----------



## phillj12

margarita369 said:


> Hello ladies (and gents, if someone). Let me show you my new Rolex oyster perpetual Red Grape.  I was waiting 3 months, they are new model or what. The color is different every minute, from bordo to lila.




Beautiful! Great color! Do you have any shots on your wrist?


----------



## MyDogTink

Beautiful. I was just admiring this on Rolex's website. It's new for 2014 and I believe it's a 34. Would you mind posting a mod shot? It was on my wish list but I think a 34 is going to be too big for my wrist.

ETA -  regarding  Margarita's grape Rolex. Couldn't quote on my phone for some reason.


----------



## danielG

phillj12 said:


> Beautiful! Great color! Do you have any shots on your wrist?



yes, please post a few pics on your wrist with less focus, @margarita369


----------



## margarita369

Bag*Snob said:


> I love that red grape.  I can see your laser Rolex symbol in your crystal at the 6 mark.  Usually it is very difficult to see.


Yes! You are right! I did not see, now I see as well. It is visible, when is not good light, all winter I will see it...but without glasses it is not visible.


----------



## margarita369

danielG said:


> yes, please post a few pics on your wrist with less focus, @margarita369



Yes, sure...It is not that big, I could have even bigger, it is 36 mm.


----------



## margarita369

Some more


----------



## phillj12

margarita369 said:


> Yes, sure...It is not that big, I could have even bigger, it is 36 mm.




Looks great! I think that size is perfect!


----------



## danielG

margarita369 said:


> Some more



thank you for all those wunderful pics ! this is a really beauty on your wrist. so nice, so sweet. unbelieveable. the perfect color for you.
i would compare it with the pink wave dial. light but not too light colors, very feminine, a bit different to alle those other beautiful standard rolex watches with its rhodium, silver and white dials. even not day-to-day. i hope it will keept its value. thank you @margarita369


----------



## margarita369

danielG said:


> thank you for all those wunderful pics ! this is a really beauty on your wrist. so nice, so sweet. unbelieveable. the perfect color for you.
> i would compare it with the pink wave dial. light but not too light colors, very feminine, a bit different to alle those other beautiful standard rolex watches with its rhodium, silver and white dials. even not day-to-day. i hope it will keept its value. thank you @margarita369


Thank you, enjoy your Rolex..


----------



## H-Angel

hello everyone!
I finally found my first Rolex.... after so many research and going back and forth.
I bumped into a pre-owned that hasn't been used.  stickers are still intact! I found out that it was a corporate gift but the person didn't want the size so traded it in for a larger one.   I wanted a different dial though so my AD is replacing it. it has been over a week since.  I got a great deal on it and fear that the reason its taking a while is cause they are waiting for a more used one to swap with mine.  Is there a way I can prevent this? they will be shipping it off to me to my brother out of state as I will go there for the holiday. This way I am saving taxes.  But again, I have a feeling I could get a different watch altogether. is there a unique serial number I could get to make sure this doesn't happen? if so, where can I see it?

thank you all!


----------



## uhpharm01

I have this rolex on my wish list too.


----------



## materialgurl

Datejust 2 tone 31mm


----------



## phillj12

materialgurl said:


> Datejust 2 tone 31mm




Beautiful! Looks perfect on your wrist! Love the gold/champagne face!


----------



## aleen

materialgurl said:


> Datejust 2 tone 31mm




Hi ur watch is beautiful 
If u don't mind may I know the price of it
Thanks


----------



## H-Angel

H-Angel said:


> hello everyone!
> I finally found my first Rolex.... after so many research and going back and forth.
> I bumped into a pre-owned that hasn't been used.  stickers are still intact! I found out that it was a corporate gift but the person didn't want the size so traded it in for a larger one.   I wanted a different dial though so my AD is replacing it. it has been over a week since.  I got a great deal on it and fear that the reason its taking a while is cause they are waiting for a more used one to swap with mine.  Is there a way I can prevent this? they will be shipping it off to me to my brother out of state as I will go there for the holiday. This way I am saving taxes.  But again, I have a feeling I could get a different watch altogether. is there a unique serial number I could get to make sure this doesn't happen? if so, where can I see it?
> 
> thank you all!


 

appreciate a reply from anyone... thank you.


----------



## chessmont

H-Angel said:


> appreciate a reply from anyone... thank you.



I can't imagine an AD doing this.  I suppose it's possible but an AD has a reputation to uphold.  I'm sure it's just taking a while for the new dial to come in and it is the Christmas and Hanukah season, maybe they are also busy.


----------



## jellyv

H-Angel said:


> I   I wanted a different dial though so my AD is replacing it. it has been over a week since.  I got a great deal on it and fear that the reason its taking a while is cause they are waiting for a more used one to swap with mine.  Is there a way I can prevent this? they will be shipping it off to me to my brother out of state as I will go there for the holiday. This way I am saving taxes.  But again, I have a feeling I could get a different watch altogether. is there a unique serial number I could get to make sure this doesn't happen? if so, where can I see it?
> 
> thank you all!


 Your suspicion is completely made up. Why would they resort to trickery? First, that's both unprofessional and  illegal. Second, they would stand to gain nothing. They're reselling to help a customer from whom they've already made their profit; this watch deal is not a money maker for them.

And it's the single busiest time of the year. Maybe that's a more reasonable explanation.


----------



## H-Angel

jellyv said:


> Your suspicion is completely made up. Why would they resort to trickery? First, that's both unprofessional and  illegal. Second, they would stand to gain nothing. They're reselling to help a customer from whom they've already made their profit; this watch deal is not a money maker for them.
> 
> And it's the single busiest time of the year. Maybe that's a more reasonable explanation.


 


chessmont said:


> I can't imagine an AD doing this.  I suppose it's possible but an AD has a reputation to uphold.  I'm sure it's just taking a while for the new dial to come in and it is the Christmas and Hanukah season, maybe they are also busy.


 
Well cause the deal I got was very good and it was all due to some unexpected turn of events.  I was haggling on a different watch and just turned around and made them apply a trade in to the one that was BRAND NEW even though came in as a trade in. I know that they have a pretty high chance of selling this watch for much more than I what I am paying for it.  BUT if you both think that this cannot happen.. it is comforting to hear.  Thank you both!


----------



## mrs moulds

Pinkywinky123 said:


> Beautiful!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## diamondsr4ever

My 30th bday gift&#128515; rg and steel date just 31mm pink face


----------



## blumster

diamondsr4ever said:


> My 30th bday gift&#128515; rg and steel date just 31mm pink face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836735



Stunning- just love this combo and it looks amazing on you- congrats and happy bday


----------



## pennychiou

blumster said:


> Stunning- just love this combo and it looks amazing on you- congrats and happy bday


 
Yes.  This looks so gorgeous on your wrist.  I always like TT but maybe I am old enough to turn to RG!!!


----------



## pennychiou

phillj12 said:


> Beautiful! Looks perfect on your wrist! Love the gold/champagne face!


 
Looks terrific.  Great addition.


----------



## gertuine

diamondsr4ever said:


> My 30th bday gift&#128515; rg and steel date just 31mm pink face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836735



Wow! This is gorgeous!! Looks so lovely on you, too.

Enjoy to the fullest!


----------



## diamondsr4ever

Thank you ladies! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## phillj12

diamondsr4ever said:


> My 30th bday gift&#128515; rg and steel date just 31mm pink face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836735




Classic!


----------



## jellyv

diamondsr4ever said:


> My 30th bday gift&#128515; rg and steel date just 31mm pink face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836735



A completely gorgeous and timeless choice!


----------



## Greenteachocola

Hi people,

I am buying my first and probably the only Rolex watch. My SA has been keeping the Meteorite and black MOP Date Just watches for nearly 2 weeks now and he has been pusing me to make a decision soon. I am torn between these 2 dials as they are both lovely in their own ways. Please help! Which watch do you think is better?!

Thank you so much for your opinions!


----------



## phillj12

Greenteachocola said:


> Hi people,
> 
> 
> 
> I am buying my first and probably the only Rolex watch. My SA has been keeping the Meteorite and black MOP Date Just watches for nearly 2 weeks now and he has been pusing me to make a decision soon. I am torn between these 2 dials as they are both lovely in their own ways. Please help! Which watch do you think is better?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841745




I just purchased the white MOP diamond bezel, so I love that one. I do LOVE the black MOP as its so unique...didn't know it was available. I think as much as I love it, I prefer the white just because it's brighter. They are both gorgeous! Good luck!


----------



## materialgurl

I like the black!


----------



## uhpharm01

materialgurl said:


> i like the black!



+1


----------



## tosh

Meteorite!!!
It's so unique and beautiful.
If I ever get another Rolex, that's the dial that I would definitely get.


----------



## H-Angel

Finally got mine... Delivered yesterday in time to make it under the tree. Excuse the mess and poor photo quality. I am at my brothers house and using my iPad for photos.  I am definitely working on my second/last Rolex - all gold date just with black mop and roman dial


----------



## chessmont

Greenteachocola said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I am buying my first and probably the only Rolex watch. My SA has been keeping the Meteorite and black MOP Date Just watches for nearly 2 weeks now and he has been pusing me to make a decision soon. I am torn between these 2 dials as they are both lovely in their own ways. Please help! Which watch do you think is better?!
> 
> Thank you so much for your opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841744
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841745



I say the Meteorite, it is much more unusual and I like the look better than the dark dial.  JMO.


----------



## chessmont

H-Angel said:


> Finally got mine... Delivered yesterday in time to make it under the tree. Excuse the mess and poor photo quality. I am at my brothers house and using my iPad for photos.  I am definitely working on my second/last Rolex - all gold date just with black mop and roman dial



Very pretty, it looks nice with your skin tone, too.


----------



## H-Angel

chessmont said:


> Very pretty, it looks nice with your skin tone, too.



Thanks chessmont!


----------



## Greenteachocola

phillj12 said:


> I just purchased the white MOP diamond bezel, so I love that one. I do LOVE the black MOP as its so unique...didn't know it was available. I think as much as I love it, I prefer the white just because it's brighter. They are both gorgeous! Good luck!


Thanks Phillj12! The SA said white MOP is the most classic of all rolex watches. Enjoy your new Rolex!


----------



## Greenteachocola

chessmont said:


> I say the Meteorite, it is much more unusual and I like the look better than the dark dial.  JMO.


Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## Greenteachocola

tosh said:


> Meteorite!!!
> It's so unique and beautiful.
> If I ever get another Rolex, that's the dial that I would definitely get.


Lovely, thank you! 

Thank you all ladies for your opinions. Keep it coming as I need to make a decision soon... T_T


----------



## gertuine

H-Angel said:


> Finally got mine... Delivered yesterday in time to make it under the tree. Excuse the mess and poor photo quality. I am at my brothers house and using my iPad for photos.  I am definitely working on my second/last Rolex - all gold date just with black mop and roman dial



So lovely! Love that clean & simple design.
Enjoy to the fullest!


----------



## phillj12

Greenteachocola said:


> Thanks Phillj12! The SA said white MOP is the most classic of all rolex watches. Enjoy your new Rolex!




Thank you! They had to special order mine because I purchased from a smaller boutique (so I don't have it yet), but I am really bummed I never saw the dark MOP in real life. I had seen it on the rolex site and thought that's what I wanted but since I was unable to see it in person, it was too big a leap of faith. You should go for it, it's SO exquisite and special!!!! Btw, is that a 36 or 31mm? Both look amazing!


----------



## Greenteachocola

phillj12 said:


> Thank you! They had to special order mine because I purchased from a smaller boutique (so I don't have it yet), but I am really bummed I never saw the dark MOP in real life. I had seen it on the rolex site and thought that's what I wanted but since I was unable to see it in person, it was too big a leap of faith. You should go for it, it's SO exquisite and special!!!! Btw, is that a 36 or 31mm? Both look amazing!


Both are 31MM. I am based in Singapore and it is very easy to find white/black MOP in the Rolex or AD shops here. The black MOP is really elegant and has more character to it while the white MOP is clean and classy. My SA said white MOP is more timeless, so i think you made a great choice.


----------



## H-Angel

gertuine said:


> So lovely! Love that clean & simple design.
> Enjoy to the fullest!



Thank you.


----------



## phillj12

Greenteachocola said:


> Both are 31MM. I am based in Singapore and it is very easy to find white/black MOP in the Rolex or AD shops here. The black MOP is really elegant and has more character to it while the white MOP is clean and classy. My SA said white MOP is more timeless, so i think you made a great choice.




Thanks and good luck with your decision! Funny how different availability is based on where you live in the world!


----------



## Dhalia

H-Angel said:


> Finally got mine... Delivered yesterday in time to make it under the tree. Excuse the mess and poor photo quality. I am at my brothers house and using my iPad for photos.  I am definitely working on my second/last Rolex - all gold date just with black mop and roman dial




It looks perfect! The size suits you so well


----------



## Dhalia

This was my first


----------



## Strictmuffin

Nice watch! I'm from S'pore also! May I ask how much you paid for the watch? You can pm me. Thank you!






Greenteachocola said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I am buying my first and probably the only Rolex watch. My SA has been keeping the Meteorite and black MOP Date Just watches for nearly 2 weeks now and he has been pusing me to make a decision soon. I am torn between these 2 dials as they are both lovely in their own ways. Please help! Which watch do you think is better?!
> 
> Thank you so much for your opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841744
> 
> 
> View attachment 2841745


----------



## Audrey_S

Dhalia:  great choice!  What colour is the dial?  Can't tell from the picture .


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Oh this is amazing! I love the scattered diamond bezel. More pics please


----------



## phillj12

Dhalia said:


> This was my first




Really beautiful! Love the dial/bezel combo!


----------



## Dhalia

Audrey_S said:


> Dhalia:  great choice!  What colour is the dial?  Can't tell from the picture .



It's hard to describe the color and I don't know what the dial is called officially. I'll add a picture in better lighting. Thank you 







LovingDiamonds said:


> Oh this is amazing! I love the scattered diamond bezel. More pics please




Thank you so much. I'll add a pic in better lighting now.






phillj12 said:


> Really beautiful! Love the dial/bezel combo!



Thank you for your kind words.

The face is two colored and the darker one has a pearly shine to it. Not sure why the pic is coming up sideways.


----------



## Audrey_S

Hi Dhali:  I've never seen that dial before.  The bezel design is new but I have not seen that dial design in any of the catalogues.  Where did u get your watch?


----------



## Dhalia

Audrey_S said:


> Hi Dhali:  I've never seen that dial before.  The bezel design is new but I have not seen that dial design in any of the catalogues.  Where did u get your watch?



I've had it sInce maybe 2008-2009. I can't remember the exact year unfortunately. If I remember correctly they said the bezel or the dial were a limited one. I still see the bezel in some of their boutiques but I haven't seen the same dial so i guess that was the limited one. I don't feel comfortable sharing my location online but the watch was purchased from the official retailer where I live.


----------



## uhpharm01

Audrey_S said:


> Hi Dhali:  I've never seen that dial before.  The bezel design is new but I have not seen that dial design in any of the catalogues.  Where did u get your watch?



That is the diamond Galaxy bezel. It only comes on certain Rolexes. Just show that photo to your local AD and they show be able to tell you which watches come with that bezel. I think it's only on the 31 also. I really wanted this bezel also at one time. I think this dezel has been out for a while now. Go to a AD that sells new Rolexes.


----------



## uhpharm01

Dhalia said:


> I've had it sInce maybe 2008-2009. I can't remember the exact year unfortunately. If I remember correctly they said the bezel or the dial were a limited one. I still see the bezel in some of their boutiques but I haven't seen the same dial so i guess that was the limited one. I don't feel comfortable sharing my location online but the watch was purchased from the official retailer where I live.


The dial  called the 
G Goldust Dream on the datejust lady on 31mm


----------



## Greenteachocola

Strictmuffin said:


> Nice watch! I'm from S'pore also! May I ask how much you paid for the watch? You can pm me. Thank you!


Hi Strictmuffin,

I am very new to Purse Forum and i can't seen to find the PM function on my page... The price is 19K for the Meteorite dial and 20K for the black MOP dial, prices are after discount.


----------



## WindyCityCoco

36 MM Date Just


----------



## WindyCityCoco

I think pictures have a tendency to make watches look bigger than in real life. My 36 MM looks huge in the pic I posted here, but not so much IRL. 




aerinha said:


> No offense  the rolex IMO seems to overwhelm your wrist, I am surprised to see it is only 36mm I thought it was 40+ from the picture.  The 33mm BB (which is what I own and adore) seems more in proportion to your wrist while still being a larger watch size.
> 
> Personally, I would try a smaller Rolex if that is the brand you are leaning more towards, but At the end of the day YOU have to be happy with it, my opinion is just my preference.


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> That is the diamond Galaxy bezel. It only comes on certain Rolexes. Just show that photo to your local AD and they show be able to tell you which watches come with that bezel. I think it's only on the 31 also. I really wanted this bezel also at one time. I think this dezel has been out for a while now. Go to a AD that sells new Rolexes.



Oo, that is a LOVELY watch!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gertuine

WindyCityCoco said:


> I think pictures have a tendency to make watches look bigger than in real life. My 36 MM looks huge in the pic I posted here, but not so much IRL.



Yes, I agree! 

I wear a 39 mm Submariner which (I thought it was 40 mm, but I just re-measured it), in a photo I posted somewhere months back, seems to look gargantuan, but I love the look in person. In fact, others do too, as I've had people tell me that the watch suits me very well, despite their original impression that a Submariner would look huge on a woman.

Your watch is gorgeous, and looks lovely with your Love bracelet, too!


----------



## uhpharm01

WindyCityCoco said:


> 36 MM Date Just


  You're watch is gorgeous.


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Oo, that is a LOVELY watch!!
> Thanks for sharing!




You're welcome.


----------



## Audrey_S

uhpharm01 said:


> The dial  called the
> 
> G Goldust Dream on the datejust lady on 31mm




Thanks Uhpharm.  Tx Dhali for sharing the ltd edition!  Very beautiful indeed!  I personally love the scattered diamond bezel too!  To me it looks more modern


----------



## Minionlove

My husband surprised me with this one-year anniversary gift today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I've never been a watch kinda a person. I'm more of a purse kind. However lately I'm suddenly into men's watches. They have that tough look that I need to balance all the "girly-pinky" handbags I have, so this one does make me happy . Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Dhalia

Audrey_S said:


> Thanks Uhpharm.  Tx Dhali for sharing the ltd edition!  Very beautiful indeed!  I personally love the scattered diamond bezel too!  To me it looks more modern



Thanks so much !

I agree on the scattered diamond bezel...I love it! I still see them in boutiques from time to time.


----------



## Dhalia

Minionlove said:


> My husband surprised me with this one-year anniversary gift today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846778
> 
> I've never been a watch kinda a person. I'm more of a purse kind. However lately I'm suddenly into men's watches. They have that tough look that I need to balance all the "girly-pinky" handbags I have, so this one does make me happy . Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Audrey_S said:


> Thanks Uhpharm.  Tx Dhali for sharing the ltd edition!  Very beautiful indeed!  I personally love the scattered diamond bezel too!  To me it looks more modern



You're welcome.


----------



## Minionlove

Dhalia said:


> Beautiful!!




Thank you dear.


----------



## Dhalia

Audrey_S said:


> Dhalia:  great choice!  What colour is the dial?  Can't tell from the picture .



I showed the watch to one of the local rolex stores here and they do still have the same dial in different colors.


----------



## uhpharm01

Audrey_S said:


> Hi Dhali:  I've never seen that dial before.  The bezel design is new but I have not seen that dial design in any of the catalogues.  Where did u get your watch?



Hi Audrey. I spoke to AD and said that they still have this dial but it's just one that is very similar but they  would have to order for you.


----------



## Audrey_S

Tx Upharm.  I just got a new watch recently so need to save a bit but Tx for asking on my behalf !!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

My new WG Rolex Daytona, silver dial &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## uhpharm01

Audrey_S said:


> Tx Upharm.  I just got a new watch recently so need to save a bit but Tx for asking on my behalf !!



You're Welcome!!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

Thank you! 


uhpharm01 said:


> You're watch is gorgeous.


----------



## phillj12

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 2849055
> 
> My new WG Rolex Daytona, silver dial &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Amazing! So sporty!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

phillj12 said:


> Amazing! So sporty!




Thank you! I love it!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bella601

minionlove said:


> my husband surprised me with this one-year anniversary gift today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846778
> 
> i've never been a watch kinda a person. I'm more of a purse kind. However lately i'm suddenly into men's watches. They have that tough look that i need to balance all the "girly-pinky" handbags i have, so this one does make me happy :d. Thanks for letting me share.




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128588;&#128588;


----------



## Minionlove

bella601 said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128588;&#128588;


 
Thank you my dear Bella!


----------



## mrs moulds

minionlove said:


> my husband surprised me with this one-year anniversary gift today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846778
> 
> i've never been a watch kinda a person. I'm more of a purse kind. However lately i'm suddenly into men's watches. They have that tough look that i need to balance all the "girly-pinky" handbags i have, so this one does make me happy :d. Thanks for letting me share.






oh my!!!!!!


Love it!!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Minionlove said:


> My husband surprised me with this one-year anniversary gift today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846778
> 
> I've never been a watch kinda a person. I'm more of a purse kind. However lately I'm suddenly into men's watches. They have that tough look that I need to balance all the "girly-pinky" handbags I have, so this one does make me happy . Thanks for letting me share.


so beautiful


----------



## Minionlove

tua said:


> so beautiful







mrs moulds said:


> oh my!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Love it!!!!




Thank you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## Minionlove

tua said:


> so beautiful


 
Thank you Tua


----------



## danielG

margarita369 said:


> Thank you, enjoy your Rolex..



hello margarita369,
are you still satisfied with your beauty ? any new pics ? 
such an nice rolex .... unbelievable.


----------



## nellegrace11

Pearlmaster in yellow gold. Got it used for 17000.00 from a very reputable dealer. Very happy. 29 mm


----------



## chessmont

nellegrace11 said:


> Pearlmaster in yellow gold. Got it used for 17000.00 from a very reputable dealer. Very happy. 29 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861061



Great price for that!


----------



## katie's mum

My latest addition, Ladies Datejust 26mm in 18ct yellow gold with mother of pearl dial. Love it!


----------



## chessmont

katie's mum said:


> My latest addition, Ladies Datejust 26mm in 18ct yellow gold with mother of pearl dial. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861088



beautiful!


----------



## phillj12

nellegrace11 said:


> Pearlmaster in yellow gold. Got it used for 17000.00 from a very reputable dealer. Very happy. 29 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861061




SOOO pretty and really good price for a solid gold watch!!


----------



## nellegrace11

Yes, it came with papers and everything. I highly recommend who I purchased it from. Let me know if you would like the name.


----------



## nellegrace11

Oh my! That is stunning. My watch has the same dial... Classic.


----------



## uhpharm01

Are the Rolexes going up in price anytime soon ?


----------



## Clickclackaway

uhpharm01 said:


> Are the Rolexes going up in price anytime soon ?




According to the Rolexenforcer on instagram-- not really.


----------



## blumster

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 2849055
> 
> My new WG Rolex Daytona, silver dial &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Oh I love this- the red splashes of color are so special!!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

uhpharm01 said:


> Are the Rolexes going up in price anytime soon ?



They might because of what happened to the Swiss Franc last week. Bloomberg is reporting big increases soon for a lot of watch brands. http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-15/swiss-franc-surge-spoils-luxury-watch-party-as-local-costs-mount.html


----------



## uhpharm01

Metrowestmama said:


> They might because of what happened to the Swiss Franc last week. Bloomberg is reporting big increases soon for a lot of watch brands. http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2015-01-15/swiss-franc-surge-spoils-luxury-watch-party-as-local-costs-mount.html



Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

Clickclackaway said:


> According to the Rolexenforcer on instagram-- not really.
> View attachment 2864641



Okay thank you.


----------



## Minionlove

One more lovely gift from DH


----------



## Stylish P

Wow it's GORGEOUS!!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## phillj12

Minionlove said:


> One more lovely gift from DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868194




Wow!! Beautiful! What amazing surprises!


----------



## Stylish P

Minionlove said:


> One more lovely gift from DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868194




Minionlove what size is that?
And would you happen to know the price?
TIA &#128516;


----------



## Minionlove

I don't know the size, darling. I think it's like 38mm?? Maybe. I don't know lol. Hubby got it preloved for $18,000, but I believe it's around $50-60,000 if brand new.



Stylish P said:


> Minionlove what size is that?
> And would you happen to know the price?
> TIA &#128516;


----------



## Kiti

I have vintage (from around 1980's) Oyster Perpetual Datejust. Just had it serviced, and I feel quite proud of it even though it is a simple, more affordable model  26 mm.


----------



## milodrinker

Kiti said:


> I have vintage (from around 1980's) Oyster Perpetual Datejust. Just had it serviced, and I feel quite proud of it even though it is a simple, more affordable model  26 mm.



I love vintage watches and yours looks great! Enjoy your watch!


----------



## etk123

Kiti said:


> I have vintage (from around 1980's) Oyster Perpetual Datejust. Just had it serviced, and I feel quite proud of it even though it is a simple, more affordable model  26 mm.




So elegant!


----------



## LexielLoveee

my signature piece. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## uhpharm01

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2879999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my signature piece. Thanks for letting me share!




Lovely Watch. WOw!!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Forgot to add I got it from swissluxury.com great prices.


----------



## cocoella2006

My wrist sz is 5.25in  (small boned) what size do you recommend?


----------



## uhpharm01

cocoella2006 said:


> My wrist sz is 5.25in  (small boned) what size do you recommend?




Maybe the 31mm or the 32mm.  Maybe the others will chime in for you.


----------



## phillj12

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2879999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my signature piece. Thanks for letting me share!




Love it!


----------



## phillj12

cocoella2006 said:


> My wrist sz is 5.25in  (small boned) what size do you recommend?




It depends how you want it to fit and what look you are after. Are you looking for what is the right fit or what you like best. A 36mm would be great, but that would be for an oversized look. 31mm would be a good fit in terms of wrist size and 26mm will be a small, more delicate look. Others may have differing opinions, but from what I've tried (I have slightly smaller wrists) that's my take. Good luck!


----------



## chessmont

Kiti said:


> I have vintage (from around 1980's) Oyster Perpetual Datejust. Just had it serviced, and I feel quite proud of it even though it is a simple, more affordable model  26 mm.



This is a lovely watch and the size looks really good on you.


----------



## Kiti

milodrinker said:


> I love vintage watches and yours looks great! Enjoy your watch!








etk123 said:


> So elegant!








chessmont said:


> This is a lovely watch and the size looks really good on you.



Thank you all &#128149;


----------



## Stylish P

Minionlove said:


> I don't know the size, darling. I think it's like 38mm?? Maybe. I don't know lol. Hubby got it preloved for $18,000, but I believe it's around $50-60,000 if brand new.




Thank you.. 
Wow it's worth it for that price...it's beautiful 
Wear it in good health &#128522;


----------



## Joy0620

Hi, Everyone, here is my first Rolex,36mm, Happy to share !!


----------



## uhpharm01

Joy0620 said:


> Hi, Everyone, here is my first Rolex,36mm, Happy to share !!


Lovely choice


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Joy0620 said:


> Hi, Everyone, here is my first Rolex,36mm, Happy to share !!


This is the one I want. It looks so beautiful on you.


----------



## chessmont

Joy0620 said:


> Hi, Everyone, here is my first Rolex,36mm, Happy to share !!



A great classic!


----------



## myangrqzmom

My everyday watch.  My mom-in-law gifted this to me 13 yrs ago; was a gift fr her dad many moons ago. I luv it! Gotta get it clean pronto though. Pardon the plastic film on my clic clac hahaha I just got it. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## myangrqzmom

Sorry..here it is


----------



## chessmont

myangrqzmom said:


> Sorry..here it is



Really nice!


----------



## dlovechanel

Joy0620 said:


> Hi, Everyone, here is my first Rolex,36mm, Happy to share !!



Hi, I have the one like yours but in size 31mm. I love it so much. I'm planning to get another watch in 36mm, but on my wrist the 36mm watch doesn't look good like on yours. Maybe because my wrist is so small. May I know what size is yours love bracelet? 

TIA &#128522;


----------



## Joy0620

dlovechanel said:


> Hi, I have the one like yours but in size 31mm. I love it so much. I'm planning to get another watch in 36mm, but on my wrist the 36mm watch doesn't look good like on yours. Maybe because my wrist is so small. May I know what size is yours love bracelet?
> 
> TIA &#128522;


Hi, I am 170cm tall. The size of love bracelet is 18. Hope can help you to choose!


----------



## Joy0620

Thingofbeauty said:


> This is the one I want. It looks so beautiful on you.


Thank you


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Hi everyone. I hope somebody can help me. Does anybody have an idea of the price of a 26mm yellow gold, Oyster Lady Datejust with the plain dial? I got an offer on one that my friend who has one says is a deal but I have no idea what it costs. 

I appreciate any feedback on this!


----------



## uhpharm01

Thingofbeauty said:


> Hi everyone. I hope somebody can help me. Does anybody have an idea of the price of a 26mm yellow gold, Oyster Lady Datejust with the plain dial? I got an offer on one that my friend who has one says is a deal but I have no idea what it costs.
> 
> I appreciate any feedback on this!



http://www.swissluxury.com/rolex-watches-datejust-lady-gold-president.htm


----------



## uhpharm01

I tried this one one
This is the 36mm


----------



## chessmont

uhpharm01 said:


> I tried this one one
> This is the 36mm



I like that dial


----------



## Thingofbeauty

uhpharm01 said:


> http://www.swissluxury.com/rolex-watches-datejust-lady-gold-president.htm


Thank you!


----------



## Charlottemouse

My "BIG" birthday present.

I'm not 40 for a couple of months, but as I had already decided which style I wanted (months of looking at all the lovely watches in this thread!!!) and because of the Swiss franc debacle, I didn't want to risk waiting and then get stung by a price increase. 

I have started wearing it as it's too nice to be sat in the box. 

Thanks for letting me share x


----------



## Charlottemouse

And what it looks like on my wrist - this is its true colour x


----------



## PennyD2911

Beautiful! Very classic Rolex.
Congrats and Happy EARLY B'day .


----------



## chessmont

Charlottemouse said:


> And what it looks like on my wrist - this is its true colour x



Beautiful!  I am a big fan of the fluted bezel and the jubilee bracelet


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> I tried this one one
> This is the 36mm



Wow! That sort of quilted dial is really nice! Looks great. How do you like it?


----------



## gertuine

Charlottemouse said:


> My "BIG" birthday present.
> 
> I'm not 40 for a couple of months, but as I had already decided which style I wanted (months of looking at all the lovely watches in this thread!!!) and because of the Swiss franc debacle, I didn't want to risk waiting and then get stung by a price increase.
> 
> I have started wearing it as it's too nice to be sat in the box.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share x



Wow, gorgeous!! Happy (early) birthday! Hoorah!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Charlottemouse said:


> And what it looks like on my wrist - this is its true colour x


Very pretty and happy birthday


----------



## pennychiou

Charlottemouse said:


> My "BIG" birthday present.
> 
> I'm not 40 for a couple of months, but as I had already decided which style I wanted (months of looking at all the lovely watches in this thread!!!) and because of the Swiss franc debacle, I didn't want to risk waiting and then get stung by a price increase.
> 
> I have started wearing it as it's too nice to be sat in the box.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share x



This looks great.  Congratulation and Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## danielG

Charlottemouse said:


> And what it looks like on my wrist - this is its true colour x



wow, congrats !
to both. birthday and watch. 

what is your wrist-size ?
your new beauty is 36mm ?


----------



## Charlottemouse

danielG said:


> wow, congrats !
> to both. birthday and watch.
> 
> what is your wrist-size ?
> your new beauty is 36mm ?



My wrist size is 6" and the watch is the 36mm

I LOVE big watches. Tried on the 31mm but found it too small.  I also have a Chanel J12 that is a larger size but the Rolex feels bigger on my wrist for some reason.


----------



## phillj12

Charlottemouse said:


> And what it looks like on my wrist - this is its true colour x




Love it! Looks amazing!


----------



## uhpharm01

Charlottemouse said:


> And what it looks like on my wrist - this is its true colour x


Can you please tell me the price of this watch?  Thank you!!


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Wow! That sort of quilted dial is really nice! Looks great. How do you like it?



Thank you,
IT's okay.  But It's not singing to me.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

My SO bought me this pre-loved 36mm Rolex Date-Just about 7 1/2 years ago from a reputable company at a great price. I picked it out though. I wanted gold/steel combo with a gold face, and wear both gold and white gold jewelry depending on the look I want. The diamond bezel is aftermarket, put on by the company I purchased it from. I still love it as much as the day I got it all these years later, and wear it every day! It was an excellent purchase. My wrist is very small, but I love bigger watches  Not the best photo, should take one during the day.


----------



## skyqueen

girlsnstilletos said:


> My SO bought me this pre-loved 36mm Rolex Date-Just about 7 1/2 years ago from a reputable company at a great price. I picked it out though. I wanted gold/steel combo with a gold face, and wear both gold and white gold jewelry depending on the look I want. The diamond bezel is aftermarket, put on by the company I purchased it from. I still love it as much as the day I got it all these years later, and wear it every day! It was an excellent purchase. My wrist is very small, but I love bigger watches  Not the best photo, should take one during the day.




Just gorgeous! 
Hope you had wonderful holidays and things are good with you!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

WindyCityCoco said:


> 36 MM Date Just



I love the 36mm on you, it's beautiful! I have a 36mm too and it's my fave size on me! Like you said, they seem to photograph larger than they look IRL (I posted a pic of mine too) I get tons of compliments on my watch and how it looks on, and I'm sure you do too! 



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2879999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my signature piece. Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous, classic color! 



Joy0620 said:


> Hi, Everyone, here is my first Rolex,36mm, Happy to share !!



Beautiful, great first Rolex! Love the 36mm. 



Charlottemouse said:


> And what it looks like on my wrist - this is its true colour x



Very pretty! I bet you can't stop looking at it when it's on


----------



## girlsnstilletos

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous!
> Hope you had wonderful holidays and things are good with you!



Hi skyqueen! Thank you! I was super busy all Fall and during the Holidays, I finally am able to relax a bit, although I'm still busy.....just not crazy busy. I need to come visit the purse thread, although I have nothing new or exciting to post. lol I hope everything is good with you too!


----------



## PennyD2911

Joy0620 said:


> Hi, Everyone, here is my first Rolex,36mm, Happy to share !!




That look beautiful with your LOVE!  Congrats on you first Rolex.


----------



## PennyD2911

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2879999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my signature piece. Thanks for letting me share!




Looks great with your Tiffany T bracelet and mini LOVE RING!


----------



## PennyD2911

katie's mum said:


> My latest addition, Ladies Datejust 26mm in 18ct yellow gold with mother of pearl dial. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861088




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you,
> IT's okay.  But It's not singing to me.



I really hope you can find the watch that does~~


----------



## skyqueen

girlsnstilletos said:


> Hi skyqueen! Thank you! I was super busy all Fall and during the Holidays, I finally am able to relax a bit, although I'm still busy.....just not crazy busy. I need to come visit the purse thread, although I have nothing new or exciting to post. lol I hope everything is good with you too!


Stop by...we miss you!


----------



## phillj12

girlsnstilletos said:


> My SO bought me this pre-loved 36mm Rolex Date-Just about 7 1/2 years ago from a reputable company at a great price. I picked it out though. I wanted gold/steel combo with a gold face, and wear both gold and white gold jewelry depending on the look I want. The diamond bezel is aftermarket, put on by the company I purchased it from. I still love it as much as the day I got it all these years later, and wear it every day! It was an excellent purchase. My wrist is very small, but I love bigger watches  Not the best photo, should take one during the day.




Gorgeous!! Such a great watch!


----------



## phillj12

charlottemouse said:


> and what it looks like on my wrist - this is its true colour x




love, love, love!!


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> I really hope you can find the watch that does~~



Yes that dail is very unique. Aww thank you.


----------



## valencia_

Hi ,This is my first Rolex..  given by my dad as my 18th birthday present.. &#128515;


----------



## SummerSummer

Which bracelet do you prefer? Jubilee or oyster? Help please


----------



## dochunnybunny

SummerSummer said:


> Which bracelet do you prefer? Jubilee or oyster? Help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888369
> View attachment 2888370




I own an oyster datejust and I love it.


----------



## SummerSummer

dochunnybunny said:


> I own an oyster datejust and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888388



Someone said 18k white gold fluted. Bezel should go with jubilee. And oyster bracelet is easy to be scratched. That makes me towards jubilee. Urs good great in oyster though. Thank you


----------



## gertuine

valencia_ said:


> Hi ,This is my first Rolex..  given by my dad as my 18th birthday present.. &#128515;



Wow! Congratulations!

what a fascinating dial! I haven't seen that one before.  
enjoy to the fullest!


----------



## gertuine

SummerSummer said:


> Which bracelet do you prefer? Jubilee or oyster? Help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888369
> View attachment 2888370



I'm personally an Oyster fan because I like the larger links (I like big watches, too!) and I'm always afraid of the Jubilee clasp.  But, that's just me!

Which strikes your fancy? Which sings to your heart? I hope you can get the one that you truly love!


----------



## valencia_

gertuine said:


> Wow! Congratulations!
> 
> what a fascinating dial! I haven't seen that one before.
> enjoy to the fullest!



Thanks: )


----------



## chessmont

SummerSummer said:


> Which bracelet do you prefer? Jubilee or oyster? Help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888369
> View attachment 2888370



I always prefer the jubilee and fluted bezel.


----------



## chessmont

valencia_ said:


> Hi ,This is my first Rolex..  given by my dad as my 18th birthday present.. &#128515;



Beautiful watch


----------



## valencia_

chessmont said:


> Beautiful watch



Thanks: )


----------



## luxebaglover

SummerSummer said:


> Which bracelet do you prefer? Jubilee or oyster? Help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888369
> View attachment 2888370




I like the jubilee better!


----------



## milodrinker

@summersummer Jubilee! Looks so classy with the fluted bezel.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

SummerSummer said:


> Which bracelet do you prefer? Jubilee or oyster? Help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888369
> View attachment 2888370



Personally I prefer the Jubilee,  but I wouldn't say no to an Oyster band either 



valencia_ said:


> Hi ,This is my first Rolex..  given by my dad as my 18th birthday present.. &#128515;



Wow, what a nice dad! Gorgeous and congrats on your beautiful Rolex!


----------



## valencia_

girlsnstilletos said:


> Personally I prefer the Jubilee,  but I wouldn't say no to an Oyster band either
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a nice dad! Gorgeous and congrats on your beautiful Rolex!



Thanks &#128521;&#9786;


----------



## MatAllston

SummerSummer said:


> Someone said 18k white gold fluted. Bezel should go with jubilee. And oyster bracelet is easy to be scratched. That makes me towards jubilee. Urs good great in oyster though. Thank you



I have both jubilee and oyster bracelets. I much prefer the jubilee because it is a more solid bracelet and the oyster does scratch easily. I have had my jubilee longer and I wear that more tha my oyster. My oyster already has so many scratches on it while the jubilee looks great still. I also think the jubilee looks better with the fluted bezel.


----------



## uhpharm01

The jubliee doesn't show scratches easily like the oyster but I just love that Oyster belt.  I tried this one on last year. I still like this model.  It's the 36mm.


----------



## uhpharm01

SummerSummer said:


> Which bracelet do you prefer? Jubilee or oyster? Help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888369
> View attachment 2888370


  I just love your watch.  Congrats!!


----------



## uhpharm01

SummerSummer said:


> Someone said 18k white gold fluted. Bezel should go with jubilee. And oyster bracelet is easy to be scratched. That makes me towards jubilee. Urs good great in oyster though. Thank you



I think that is correct.  I remember my AD stating that the fluted bezel was in 18kt white gold.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

uhpharm01 said:


> The jubliee doesn't show scratches easily like the oyster but I just love that Oyster belt.  I tried this one on last year. I still like this model.  It's the 36mm.



This is a beautiful watch! I know how difficult it is to decide on something so expensive. This one is fairly similar to mine, same size, mixed metal tones & face color.


----------



## uhpharm01

girlsnstilletos said:


> This is a beautiful watch! I know how difficult it is to decide on something so expensive. This one is fairly similar to mine, same size, mixed metal tones & face color.


Thank you!.  You're right it is very difficult to decide on which Rolex to buy.  



It's between these two. I can only afford just one Rolex.  I'm on budget.  

Good Luck.   I hope that you can find the watch that you are looking for.  You know, a Rolex that sings to you!!


----------



## skyqueen

SummerSummer said:


> Which bracelet do you prefer? Jubilee or oyster? Help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888369
> View attachment 2888370


Love the oyster!


----------



## skyqueen

uhpharm01 said:


> The jubliee doesn't show scratches easily like the oyster but I just love that Oyster belt.  I tried this one on last year. I still like this model.  It's the 36mm.


A beauty!


----------



## uhpharm01

skyqueen said:


> A beauty!


Yes, it is.  I need about one to two years to save up for one.


----------



## skyqueen

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes, it is.  I need about one to two years to save up for one.


That's OK...you'll get exactly what you want. When I started collecting jewelry I'd buy so-so pieces for the sake of just buying something. Not only are you stuck with the stuff but the craving for the jewelry you really wanted is still there. Had I not bought the so-so (crap) jewelry I would have had enough money for what I really wanted. I learned the hard way! You are doing it the right way and will appreciate your lovely Rolex that much more.


----------



## uhpharm01

skyqueen said:


> That's OK...you'll get exactly what you want. When I started collecting jewelry I'd buy so-so pieces for the sake of just buying something. Not only are you stuck with the stuff but the craving for the jewelry you really wanted is still there. Had I not bought the so-so (crap) jewelry I would have had enough money for what I really wanted. I learned the hard way! You are doing it the right way and will appreciate your lovely Rolex that much more.



Thank you for the input.  I try buy to just want I  just love!!  But I also like this one.  But it's little big on my now.  But I still like,also. 

It's the datejust II 41mm with the ivory dial. 
http://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust-ii/m116333-0005.html

This watch will probably get a lot of attention.  I've made that mistake with a purse. SMH. Why did I buy that purse.  I think it's too big of the Rolex to fly under the radar which is why I wanted a Rolex with the smooth bezel.  But the ones the I ended up like have the fluted bezel.   I would just have to be care as to when and where I wear  my Rolex. It's between these two Rolex watches they are the front runners.  41mm with ivory dial and the 36mm with the


----------



## girlsnstilletos

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you!.  You're right it is very difficult to decide on which Rolex to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's between these two. I can only afford just one Rolex.  I'm on budget.
> 
> Good Luck.   I hope that you can find the watch that you are looking for.  You know, a Rolex that sings to you!!



Most people I know personally are on a budget, including myself! Before I got my 36mm Rolex, I had an all stainless/white gold ladies mid-size white face Rolex. After wearing the larger one, I loved it so much more all the way around. I ended up never wearing the midsize and had them both for a couple years. I ended up selling the mid-size, never regretted it. One nice watch is enough for me! 




skyqueen said:


> That's OK...you'll get exactly what you want. When I started collecting jewelry *I'd buy so-so pieces for the sake of just buying something.* Not only are you stuck with the stuff but the craving for the jewelry you really wanted is still there.* Had I not bought the so-so (crap) jewelry I would have had enough money for what I really wanted. I learned the hard way!* You are doing it the right way and will appreciate your lovely Rolex that much more.



That was me too! I am someone who always wears a watch and over the years I'd buy less expensive ones which didn't last very long. Once I decided to get a Rolex, I realized all the cheap crap jewelry/watches I've bought over the years would have paid for the watch I really wanted! I looked it as an investment, and it was. I got mine pre-owned at a very good price, it pre-owned price is nearly double of what was paid for it over 7 years ago. It was an excellent purchase for me.


----------



## Bun

Hi everyone, I would like your opinion please. DH bought me a datejust Rolex watch during our holiday in Dec. I tried on 2 sizes, 26mm and 31mm. DH loves 26mm as he thinks 31mm looks too big on me. So we bought the 26mm. Now that we are back home, I realised that I wasn't in love with the watch as I kept thinking about the 31mm datejust. I am thinking of selling the watch and get the 31mm instead. When I share the idea with DH, he wasn't happy about it. He thinks that the watch holds the memories of our holiday and I should not simply sell the watch and get another one. This watch is also meant to be my birthday present a few months later so I am not wearing it yet. Do you think I should keep the watch and perhaps get another one few years later or should I sell it and get the one I really want?


----------



## skyqueen

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you for the input.  I try buy to just want I  just love!!  But I also like this one.  But it's little big on my now.  But I still like,also.
> 
> It's the datejust II 41mm with the ivory dial.
> http://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust-ii/m116333-0005.html
> 
> This watch will probably get a lot of attention.  I've made that mistake with a purse. SMH. Why did I buy that purse.  I think it's too big of the Rolex to fly under the radar which is why I wanted a Rolex with the smooth bezel.  But the ones the I ended up like have the fluted bezel.   I would just have to be care as to when and where I wear  my Rolex. It's between these two Rolex watches they are the front runners.  41mm with ivory dial and the 36mm with the


 


girlsnstilletos said:


> Most people I know personally are on a budget, including myself! Before I got my 36mm Rolex, I had an all stainless/white gold ladies mid-size white face Rolex. After wearing the larger one, I loved it so much more all the way around. I ended up never wearing the midsize and had them both for a couple years. I ended up selling the mid-size, never regretted it. One nice watch is enough for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was me too! I am someone who always wears a watch and over the years I'd buy less expensive ones which didn't last very long. Once I decided to get a Rolex, I realized all the cheap crap jewelry/watches I've bought over the years would have paid for the watch I really wanted! I looked it as an investment, and it was. I got mine pre-owned at a very good price, it pre-owned price is nearly double of what was paid for it over 7 years ago. It was an excellent purchase for me.


Let me state...I don't own a Rolex so I should probably mind my own business. That being said I like the 36mm better, especially with the roman numerals. Although both are beauties!
Girlsn has a gorgeous Rolex and would be a better judge.


----------



## uhpharm01

girlsnstilletos said:


> Most people I know personally are on a budget, including myself! Before I got my 36mm Rolex, I had an all stainless/white gold ladies mid-size white face Rolex. After wearing the larger one, I loved it so much more all the way around. I ended up never wearing the midsize and had them both for a couple years. I ended up selling the mid-size, never regretted it. One nice watch is enough for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thank you for advice.  The 41mm is way bigger than the 36mm.  
Same here. I only need one nice watch, also.   Then the Ivory Dial makes that watch look even bigger. But those two are the front runners.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

skyqueen said:


> Let me state...I don't own a Rolex so I should probably mind my own business. That being said I like the 36mm better, especially with the roman numerals. Although both are beauties!
> Girlsn has a gorgeous Rolex and would be a better judge.



I don't wear a much jewelry daily, other than my ring and stud earrings. I'm a casual kind of girl, but I always wear a watch which is why I wanted a nicer one with a little bling  

I like the 36mm best out of the two on* uhpharm* as well. When choosing something high end like a Rolex, people need to choose what suits them and their lifestyle best! As I said, I'm a casual kind of girl and prefer a larger watch which I wear daily. I don't need a smaller watch for dressy events or something low-key for work. That's why I chose what I chose and it works perfectly for me, and has for all these years. 

Rolex watches, even basic styles, are very recognizable. I love mine and wouldn't want anything else!


----------



## uhpharm01

dochunnybunny said:


> I own an oyster datejust and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888388



What size is this rolex?

thank you


----------



## dochunnybunny

uhpharm01 said:


> What size is this rolex?
> 
> thank you




Hi. I own a 31mm Rolex oyster  datejust (midsize)


----------



## uhpharm01

girlsnstilletos said:


> I don't wear a much jewelry daily, other than my ring and stud earrings. I'm a casual kind of girl, but I always wear a watch which is why I wanted a nicer one with a little bling
> 
> I like the 36mm best out of the two on* uhpharm* as well. When choosing something high end like a Rolex, people need to choose what suits them and their lifestyle best! As I said, I'm a casual kind of girl and prefer a larger watch which I wear daily. I don't need a smaller watch for dressy events or something low-key for work. That's why I chose what I chose and it works perfectly for me, and has for all these years.
> 
> Rolex watches, even basic styles, are very recognizable. I love mine and wouldn't want anything else!




Thank you.  The 41mm is a little too big and I worried that I would bump into everything.  But It's all good. 

Here's a photo from when I tried on the 41mm watch.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you.  The 41mm is a little too big and I worried that I would bump into everything.  But It's all good.
> 
> Here's a photo from when I tried on the 41mm watch.



Honestly, I love ALL the Rolexes you posted! (and all the ones on this thread!) I love them in all sizes, colors, and styles. As with any expensive purchases, we can drive ourselves loony trying to choose the 'perfect' one!  I see this in the handbag threads too, getting opinions, posting different styles, etc. And as much as other peoples opinions may help, they can also make it even more confusing  Ultimately, we have to wear the watch (or handbag, etc) and should go with the one _we truly love the most_, rather than worrying when people say to 'it's too big' or 'too small', etc.....size is relative and depends one one's personal taste and style as well. I will say, whatever Rolex you end up getting you will ROCK!!! Don't second guess yourself once you decide either, know you picked the right one for YOU


----------



## uhpharm01

girlsnstilletos said:


> Honestly, I love ALL the Rolexes you posted! (and all the ones on this thread!) I love them in all sizes, colors, and styles. As with any expensive purchases, we can drive ourselves loony trying to choose the 'perfect' one!  I see this in the handbag threads too, getting opinions, posting different styles, etc. And as much as other peoples opinions may help, they can also make it even more confusing  Ultimately, we have to wear the watch (or handbag, etc) and should go with the one _we truly love the most_, rather than worrying when people say to 'it's too big' or 'too small', etc.....size is relative and depends one one's personal taste and style as well. I will say, whatever Rolex you end up getting you will ROCK!!! Don't second guess yourself once you decide either, know you picked the right one for YOU


THANK YOU!! You are soooo RIGHT!!! I just love big watches.  I love like the G shock and the Nixon watches, also.  I don't own any.  I dislike having to change watch batteries, which is way I love Rolex watches.


----------



## ETenebris

I went back and forth for a long time, too...I love the men's Datejust with the jubilee band on Lindsey Lohan, the clean look of the Datejust with the oyster band on another poster, the Submariner on Sharon Stone. I must have tried on every style and when I found the right one I just KNEW. For me, the right one was the midsize (35mm) platinum/steel Yacht-Master. It had the chunky size and "bling" I wanted without looking too masculine, and since it is a lesser known model, it tends to fly under the radar. Here is an old pic.


----------



## pennychiou

SummerSummer said:


> Which bracelet do you prefer? Jubilee or oyster? Help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888369
> View attachment 2888370



I am a jubilee fan because of oyster being more susceptible to scratches.  I was told that jubilee may be more "loose" after use (not sure if that is the term people use) but the new jubilee (super-jubilee?) may address that concern?


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you for the input.  I try buy to just want I  just love!!  But I also like this one.  But it's little big on my now.  But I still like,also.
> 
> It's the datejust II 41mm with the ivory dial.
> http://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust-ii/m116333-0005.html
> 
> This watch will probably get a lot of attention.  I've made that mistake with a purse. SMH. Why did I buy that purse.  I think it's too big of the Rolex to fly under the radar which is why I wanted a Rolex with the smooth bezel.  But the ones the I ended up like have the fluted bezel.   I would just have to be care as to when and where I wear  my Rolex. It's between these two Rolex watches they are the front runners.  41mm with ivory dial and the 36mm with the



OO, I love that watch that you linked!!

I wonder: why do you feel that a fluted bezel is standing out or calling too much attention to itself? (Did I misunderstand?)

I don't have a watch with a fluted bezel, so I can't speak from experience, but it looks so lovely and classy that I am curious how it would be more eye-catching than another Rolex.  Is a fluted bezel more famous for being a Rolex (by that I mean, more easily distinguished/recognized as being a Rolex watch?)

I really hope you'll feel comfortable getting the watch you love! I think your potential choice is really a good one!!


----------



## gertuine

ETenebris said:


> I went back and forth for a long time, too...I love the men's Datejust with the jubilee band on Lindsey Lohan, the clean look of the Datejust with the oyster band on another poster, the Submariner on Sharon Stone. I must have tried on every style and when I found the right one I just KNEW. For me, the right one was the midsize (35mm) platinum/steel Yacht-Master. It had the chunky size and "bling" I wanted without looking too masculine, and since it is a lesser known model, it tends to fly under the radar. Here is an old pic.



Lovely!! You made an excellent choice! 

I agree this is a fabulous watch and I really love oogling it. hehe  

Enjoy to the fullest!!


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> OO, I love that watch that you linked!!
> 
> I wonder: why do you feel that a fluted bezel is standing out or calling too much attention to itself? (Did I misunderstand?)
> 
> I don't have a watch with a fluted bezel, so I can't speak from experience, but it looks so lovely and classy that I am curious how it would be more eye-catching than another Rolex.  Is a fluted bezel more famous for being a Rolex (by that I mean, more easily distinguished/recognized as being a Rolex watch?)
> 
> I really hope you'll feel comfortable getting the watch you love! I think your potential choice is really a good one!!


Thank you so much!!
You understand my post correctly. The fluted bezel does add flash to the watch either its a 41 mm or the 36 mm size.  but you're right it isn't anymore eye-catching than any other Rolex. Yes the fluted bezel will distinguish the watch as being a Rolex. When  I get my Rolex. I'll wear it in good faith.


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you so much!!
> You understand my post correctly. The fluted bezel does add flash to the watch either its a 41 mm or the 36 mm size.  but you're right it isn't anymore eye-catching than any other Rolex. Yes the fluted bezel will distinguish the watch as being a Rolex. When  I get my Rolex. I'll wear it in good faith.



Oh, I'm glad I understood you well! Phew~~ 

Thanks for telling me more. I appreciate understanding more and knowing your point of view.  

I'm cheering you on as you make your decision! Can't wait for the day we can see your reveal!


----------



## SummerSummer

I got it exchanged to jubilee bracelet. I like it very much!


----------



## phillj12

Great watch! Simple and elegant! Congrats!


----------



## pennychiou

SummerSummer said:


> View attachment 2893151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it exchanged to jubilee bracelet. I like it very much!



Gorgeous.  I used "loose" term to mean "stretch" in my previous post.


----------



## SummerSummer

pennychiou said:


> Gorgeous.  I used "loose" term to mean "stretch" in my previous post.



Thank u. Not sure this is super jubilee or not. Jubilee bracelet is very comfortable. I am glad that I got it exchanged. Any one know the price increase or decrease will happen soon? I am really regret that I did not buy a Rolex early in 2008 ( got a Chanel Classic flap for 2300 Canadian $).i  guess rolex price is not that high at that time.


----------



## SummerSummer

SummerSummer said:


> View attachment 2893151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it exchanged to jubilee bracelet. I like it very much!



Thank u!


----------



## SummerSummer

milodrinker said:


> @summersummer Jubilee! Looks so classy with the fluted bezel.



Thank u! Got it exchanged


----------



## SummerSummer

SummerSummer said:


> View attachment 2893151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it exchanged to jubilee bracelet. I like it very much!



Thank u everyone for giving me suggestion!


----------



## phillj12

Yay! My new watch is here! After returning another one because the MOP wasn't to my liking, they got this one for me and it's perfect! You can't see the color in the MOP in the photos, but it is just enough IRL. 

I will say that I have a tinge of regret for not getting the 36mm, although I have tiny wrists and it looked just too big...




Embarrassed to post the last one, in my sweats, home with a sick kid...but can get a better idea of size.


----------



## DoublekMom

Beautiful!!! May I ask, what size is your watch?


----------



## phillj12

DoublekMom said:


> Beautiful!!! May I ask, what size is your watch?




Thank you!! It's 31mm. I mean it's clearly not small, but I got so big watch crazy...but when I would try the 36mm the face more than covered my wrist and just seemed so big, esp with the diamond bezel.". I do love this one tho!


----------



## DoublekMom

It looks like a 36mm, from the view of the last picture. I guess it is the bling that makes it look larger.  Simply beautiful.


----------



## phillj12

DoublekMom said:


> It looks like a 36mm, from the view of the last picture. I guess it is the bling that makes it look larger.  Simply beautiful.




Oh yay! Ha! Thank you so much!

Actually the diamond bezel def makes it look bigger. I tried it next to a fluted stainless bezel and I was really surprised at how different they looked!


----------



## beanybaker

phillj12 said:


> Yay! My new watch is here! After returning another one because the MOP wasn't to my liking, they got this one for me and it's perfect! You can't see the color in the MOP in the photos, but it is just enough IRL.
> 
> I will say that I have a tinge of regret for not getting the 36mm, although I have tiny wrists and it looked just too big...
> View attachment 2893717
> View attachment 2893718
> View attachment 2893720
> 
> Embarrassed to post the last one, in my sweats, home with a sick kid...but can get a better idea of size.



Tried this on only yesterday but with black MOP, it's a stunning watch...FAB choice


----------



## phillj12

beanybaker said:


> Tried this on only yesterday but with black MOP, it's a stunning watch...FAB choice




Thanks!


----------



## Bun

I think 31mm looks good on you! Wish I had gotten 31mm.


----------



## luxebaglover

phillj12 said:


> Yay! My new watch is here! After returning another one because the MOP wasn't to my liking, they got this one for me and it's perfect! You can't see the color in the MOP in the photos, but it is just enough IRL.
> 
> I will say that I have a tinge of regret for not getting the 36mm, although I have tiny wrists and it looked just too big...
> View attachment 2893717
> View attachment 2893718
> View attachment 2893720
> 
> Embarrassed to post the last one, in my sweats, home with a sick kid...but can get a better idea of size.




Beautiful watch! Congratss!


----------



## phillj12

Bun said:


> I think 31mm looks good on you! Wish I had gotten 31mm.




What size do you have? 

Too bad they don't have a "take it home for a day" program! LOL! Then you could be sure of the size!


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Oh, I'm glad I understood you well! Phew~~
> 
> Thanks for telling me more. I appreciate understanding more and knowing your point of view.
> 
> I'm cheering you on as you make your decision! Can't wait for the day we can see your reveal!




You're welcome. 
Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## SummerSummer

this is a really nice watch!@phillj12


----------



## SummerSummer

Does anyone know which country is best to buy rolex? It should be a European country. And what is the proximate discount? Thank u


----------



## Blingaddict

Just got hubby's Dayton's fitted to me. He didn't wear it.. Was just sitting there begging to be worn!!! Lol


----------



## phillj12

Blingaddict said:


> Just got hubby's Dayton's fitted to me. He didn't wear it.. Was just sitting there begging to be worn!!! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894705




Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Metrowestmama

phillj12 said:


> Yay! My new watch is here! After returning another one because the MOP wasn't to my liking, they got this one for me and it's perfect! You can't see the color in the MOP in the photos, but it is just enough IRL.
> 
> I will say that I have a tinge of regret for not getting the 36mm, although I have tiny wrists and it looked just too big...
> View attachment 2893717
> View attachment 2893718
> View attachment 2893720
> 
> Embarrassed to post the last one, in my sweats, home with a sick kid...but can get a better idea of size.



I know what you mean. I was torn between similar but I thought about longevity and knew that size would last me decades. Enjoy. It's beautiful


----------



## Blingaddict

phillj12 said:


> Wow! Amazing!



Thank you .. I think it's amazing too.


----------



## Audrey_S

phillj12 said:


> Yay! My new watch is here! After returning another one because the MOP wasn't to my liking, they got this one for me and it's perfect! You can't see the color in the MOP in the photos, but it is just enough IRL.
> 
> I will say that I have a tinge of regret for not getting the 36mm, although I have tiny wrists and it looked just too big...
> View attachment 2893717
> View attachment 2893718
> View attachment 2893720
> 
> Embarrassed to post the last one, in my sweats, home with a sick kid...but can get a better idea of size.




Wow look gorgeous !  Beautiful ring too !!


----------



## phillj12

Audrey_S said:


> Wow look gorgeous !  Beautiful ring too !!




Thank you so much!


----------



## phillj12

Metrowestmama said:


> I know what you mean. I was torn between similar but I thought about longevity and knew that size would last me decades. Enjoy. It's beautiful




Yes, that's what my DH kept saying and it's so true. I do love it!


----------



## ImustShop

Love Daytona but feel is too big on me, think had worn only once.

ATTACH]2895534[/ATTACH]
Didn't want to give up the sporty look so got this this year.


----------



## Bun

phillj12 said:


> What size do you have?
> 
> Too bad they don't have a "take it home for a day" program! LOL! Then you could be sure of the size!



Mine is 26mm.


----------



## luxebaglover

Stunning watch! Congrats!


----------



## H-Angel

Bun said:


> Mine is 26mm.



love!!!!

I did this size too as my wrist is small and i like to see some of the strap on the wrist.


----------



## phillj12

Bun said:


> Mine is 26mm.




Beautiful and looks great on you...especially with your Love!


----------



## pree

Bun said:


> Mine is 26mm.




Beautiful and very feminine!


----------



## pennychiou

pree said:


> Beautiful and very feminine!



Totally agree with you.  Maybe I should give small-sized ones more look (rather than just focus on their medium or large counterparts).


----------



## SummerSummer

phillj12 said:


> Yay! My new watch is here! After returning another one because the MOP wasn't to my liking, they got this one for me and it's perfect! You can't see the color in the MOP in the photos, but it is just enough IRL.
> 
> I will say that I have a tinge of regret for not getting the 36mm, although I have tiny wrists and it looked just too big...
> View attachment 2893717
> View attachment 2893718
> View attachment 2893720
> 
> Embarrassed to post the last one, in my sweats, home with a sick kid...but can get a better idea of size.



May I know the current price of this watch? I like it very much. Thank you


----------



## Bun

luxebaglover said:


> Stunning watch! Congrats!





H-Angel said:


> love!!!!
> 
> I did this size too as my wrist is small and i like to see some of the strap on the wrist.





phillj12 said:


> Beautiful and looks great on you...especially with your Love!





pree said:


> Beautiful and very feminine!





pennychiou said:


> Totally agree with you.  Maybe I should give small-sized ones more look (rather than just focus on their medium or large counterparts).



Thanks everyone for the compliments! It was my first Rolex and I wasn't sure if this is the size I want. I already have a few small size watches and was having second thoughts if I should get a mid size watch for a change. Perhaps it's not a bad idea to start with the small size first and get the mid size few years later!


----------



## missjesf

Hello  I would really like some of your guys' opinions on my next purchase!

I am hoping to add just the Oyster Perpetual in 36mm Steel (as shown in the screenshot) - I want something more casual and masculine. On my wrist: I have the Oyster Perpetual Datejust in 31mm (I believe... ?) It's my very first Rolex  The steel/gold is my mom's but she is willing to let me wear it whenever so I "kind of" have a steel/gold one already. 

What I'm struggling with the Oyster Perpetual is what color dial should I get? Is Black too trendy? Should I get another Steel dial? 

TIA


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Oh, I'm glad I understood you well! Phew~~
> 
> Thanks for telling me more. I appreciate understanding more and knowing your point of view.
> 
> I'm cheering you on as you make your decision! Can't wait for the day we can see your reveal!


I just located this photo of the other datejust II that I tried on in Jan of this year. I definitely want the 41 mm size watch. I usually like to the larger sizes for watches. I like both the champagne and the ivory dial. Both look good on me. I finally realized that I don't like the diamond markers on the DJII Because below Rolex puts the roman numbers. On the 36 mm with the diamond markers, there isn't any mini size roman numbers below the diamond markers. I think I knw which I want. But if push comes to shove I'll just save up for two Rolexes. Lol.


----------



## phillj12

missjesf said:


> Hello  I would really like some of your guys' opinions on my next purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to add just the Oyster Perpetual in 36mm Steel (as shown in the screenshot) - I want something more casual and masculine. On my wrist: I have the Oyster Perpetual Datejust in 31mm (I believe... ?) It's my very first Rolex  The steel/gold is my mom's but she is willing to let me wear it whenever so I "kind of" have a steel/gold one already.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm struggling with the Oyster Perpetual is what color dial should I get? Is Black too trendy? Should I get another Steel dial?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898301




Personally I wouldn't do another steel face...will look too similar. I don't think black on a rolex looks trendy...rolex are so timeless, even with a black dial.


----------



## missjesf

phillj12 said:


> Personally I wouldn't do another steel face...will look too similar. I don't think black on a rolex looks trendy...rolex are so timeless, even with a black dial.



Thank you for your input. Yes, I was also looking at the Steel dial and thought what would be the point in getting another one that looks alike. 

I was also looking at Dark Rhodium, but it only really stood out under diamond markings. Anyways, I think I am leaning towards the Black dial as well. My mom says a Black dial is too "cold" - not very fun for the warmer seasons but oh well. Thank you again, I really appreciate it


----------



## phillj12

missjesf said:


> Thank you for your input. Yes, I was also looking at the Steel dial and thought what would be the point in getting another one that looks alike.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also looking at Dark Rhodium, but it only really stood out under diamond markings. Anyways, I think I am leaning towards the Black dial as well. My mom says a Black dial is too "cold" - not very fun for the warmer seasons but oh well. Thank you again, I really appreciate it




But you'll have your stainless one for that time of year! I love the black J12 and think it looks awesome all year so I think this will be great. Also nice to have one watch to wear more certain times of the year than others.


----------



## missjesf

phillj12 said:


> But you'll have your stainless one for that time of year! I love the black J12 and think it looks awesome all year so I think this will be great. Also nice to have one watch to wear more certain times of the year than others.



Agreed. Plus, black works for me all year round haha! Also, what is your input on the markings? That I also can't decide! I'm not sure if I want the "stick" markings or the one with 3, 6, 9. What are you thoughts??


----------



## phillj12

missjesf said:


> Agreed. Plus, black works for me all year round haha! Also, what is your input on the markings? That I also can't decide! I'm not sure if I want the "stick" markings or the one with 3, 6, 9. What are you thoughts??




Hmmm...I kind of prefer just the sticks as its such a clean look on the black face. I just feel like the numbers sort of throw off the "zen" of the look. 

However. I don't think you can go wrong with either, especially if you want this to be a sportier look for you. Can you try both?


----------



## WAVEOFJOY

I studied this thread many times before choosing my first Rolex. All your pictures ladies,were more than helpful, so thank you all. For reference my wrist is 6''.


----------



## chessmont

WAVEOFJOY said:


> I studied this thread many times before choosing my first Rolex. All your pictures ladies,were more than helpful, so thank you all. For reference my wrist is 6''.



Very nice!  Is it a 31mm?


----------



## phillj12

WAVEOFJOY said:


> I studied this thread many times before choosing my first Rolex. All your pictures ladies,were more than helpful, so thank you all. For reference my wrist is 6''.




Beautiful! Looks great on you!


----------



## WAVEOFJOY

Thank you, no it's a 34mm. Please ignore the fact that I wear it higher on my arm, I have to remove one more link to fit me right.


----------



## missjesf

phillj12 said:


> Hmmm...I kind of prefer just the sticks as its such a clean look on the black face. I just feel like the numbers sort of throw off the "zen" of the look.
> 
> However. I don't think you can go wrong with either, especially if you want this to be a sportier look for you. Can you try both?



I went to try it on today! I didn't really have a helpful SA at Ben Bridge so I didn't get a lot of options. Looks like the 3, 6, 9 markings on a Black dial on a 36mm only comes in Pink. I was also interested in the Explorer /Oyster Perpetual but it is way too big. The SA told me to buy a pre owned one of I wanted a smaller version. 

Anyways, thanks for your help!!  I will try to revisit and find another SA to chat with.


----------



## aerinha

Bun said:


> Mine is 26mm.



Love the rose and ss with the diamonds.


----------



## H-Angel

katie's mum said:


> My latest addition, Ladies Datejust 26mm in 18ct yellow gold with mother of pearl dial. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861088


 
did you get a good discount from the AD? this is my dream watch. if you don't mind pinging me the price.  Thanks!


----------



## margarita369

missjesf said:


> Hello  I would really like some of your guys' opinions on my next purchase!
> 
> I am hoping to add just the Oyster Perpetual in 36mm Steel (as shown in the screenshot) - I want something more casual and masculine. On my wrist: I have the Oyster Perpetual Datejust in 31mm (I believe... ?) It's my very first Rolex  The steel/gold is my mom's but she is willing to let me wear it whenever so I "kind of" have a steel/gold one already.
> 
> What I'm struggling with the Oyster Perpetual is what color dial should I get? Is Black too trendy? Should I get another Steel dial?
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 2898300
> 
> View attachment 2898301



The best watches, the best color ever!!! Since I have this Red Grape, I do not wear any other watches!!!


----------



## chessmont

margarita369 said:


> The best watches, the best color ever!!! Since I have this Red Grape, I do not wear any other watches!!!



That is such a cool color!  Very unique you won't see it everywhere that's for sure.


----------



## dochunnybunny

SummerSummer said:


> Thank u. Not sure this is super jubilee or not. Jubilee bracelet is very comfortable. I am glad that I got it exchanged. Any one know the price increase or decrease will happen soon? I am really regret that I did not buy a Rolex early in 2008 ( got a Chanel Classic flap for 2300 Canadian $).i  guess rolex price is not that high at that time.




Im planning to get a new jubilee band/strap for my two tone oyster datejust. Do you know how much it cost?


----------



## missD

WAVEOFJOY said:


> I studied this thread many times before choosing my first Rolex. All your pictures ladies,were more than helpful, so thank you all. For reference my wrist is 6''.



The 34mm is the best size! Not too small and not too big! I'm thinking of getting the salmon pink dial in this size too!


----------



## missjesf

margarita369 said:


> The best watches, the best color ever!!! Since I have this Red Grape, I do not wear any other watches!!!



Ahh, so, so gorgeous! I will have to go try it on and look at it again. Thank you for your photos


----------



## Lovefour

Bun said:


> Mine is 26mm.


classy and beautiful!


----------



## danielG

margarita369 said:


> The best watches, the best color ever!!! Since I have this Red Grape, I do not wear any other watches!!!



this is a really exciting rolex ! thanks for the new pics !!


----------



## auscultate

phillj12 said:


> Beautiful and looks great on you...especially with your Love!



agreed! and I love the echoing of the rose gold coloring in the watch w/ the Cartier Love bracelet!  For some reason, smaller ladies' watch faces look best on me - I have a small wrist and very slight, petite frame, but while the larger-faced watches look SO cool on my similarly-built friends, while they look off on me.  I like the look of the larger dials these days, too... so while I love seeing pics of girls wearing larger/men's style watches (both happy for the owner, & the aesthetics!) there's a tinge of envy involved! 26mm is the furthest I've gone so far & it still looks a bit odd; I get more compliments on my smaller Tissot, even though I covet a lot of 32mm styles. Cool to see a smaller-faced watch,  although I'm still going to be majorly hearting/coveting all the chunkier watches too   Congrats!


----------



## auscultate

Oh: I am not sure whether it is appropriate to ask this here (& mods etc, please feel free to remove if necessary!) but where do you find it's best to resell your Rolexes at? I have a ladies' Oyster Perpetual gold (14k?)(1970s) + a man's Oyster Perpetual Datejust (stainless steel & gold, 1970s) in excellent condition, (also an man's gold/steel Omega Constellation), which I had appraised by Tourneau & an independent dealer, but I might like to sell instead of trade-in instead. I'm in the Bay Area of Northern CA.

(OR I am thinking of trading-in...but...so many options! (And brands that I love!) I think I'd rather do the resell if possible.)


----------



## icydipndots

Hoping someone in the EU can help me on this one, Does anyone know the price in Euros or can call a Rolex Boutique for the sea dweller 4000?  Looking for DH and want to do a price comparison for Euro v Dollar.  We are looking to go to Spain soon and hoping to get a nice discount for buying it here.  Thanks!


----------



## PorscheGirl

This is my latest Rolex - the Yachtmaster! I got it just a few weeks ago. I love the blue face and the red minute hand. The bracelet is steel and the bezel is platinum. The size is 40mm. I had a small ladies Rolex and wanted something larger. I traded it in at the store where I'd bought it for this one. And the markers light in the dark!


----------



## phillj12

Looks great!!


----------



## chessmont

PorscheGirl said:


> This is my latest Rolex - the Yachtmaster! I got it just a few weeks ago. I love the blue face and the red minute hand. The bracelet is steel and the bezel is platinum. The size is 40mm. I had a small ladies Rolex and wanted something larger. I traded it in at the store where I'd bought it for this one. And the markers light in the dark!



Nice!


----------



## Yijingchan

My first!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Yijingchan said:


> View attachment 2939287
> 
> 
> My first!!


Wow!! Congrats!!  I need to hurry up and buy a Rolex.


----------



## gertuine

Yijingchan said:


> View attachment 2939287
> 
> 
> My first!!


Congratulations! So lovely!! I really like this classic design~

Enjoy to the fullest!


----------



## ThoRough

So excited about my new addition. Rose gold Cellini...editing the pic so that it's not so HUGE.


----------



## chessmont

ThoRough said:


> So excited about my new addition. Rose gold Cellini...editing the pic so that it's not so HUGE.



Why?  We love huge


----------



## phillj12

Yijingchan said:


> View attachment 2939287
> 
> 
> My first!!




Beautiful! Love the black face with daemons bezel and markers! What size is this?


----------



## Yijingchan

phillj12 said:


> Beautiful! Love the black face with daemons bezel and markers! What size is this?




31mm


----------



## SouthTampa

Have had this watch for quite some time.  Thought I would share.   Silly, but I have numerous colored bands that I switch out.


----------



## chessmont

SouthTampa said:


> Have had this watch for quite some time.  Thought I would share.   Silly, but I have numerous colored bands that I switch out.



Beautiful!  Switching bands is not silly at all!  Lots of fun, and fashionable


----------



## ThoRough

Finally!


----------



## chessmont

ThoRough said:


> Finally!



Very nice!


----------



## gertuine

SouthTampa said:


> Have had this watch for quite some time.  Thought I would share.   Silly, but I have numerous colored bands that I switch out.





chessmont said:


> Beautiful!  Switching bands is not silly at all!  Lots of fun, and fashionable



Agreed!! Not silly at all, and such a good idea! The straps look fabulous, too, I am sure! You can bet that you're not the only one who does this, either!  What a cool idea.

In fact, if I weren't a little on the slothful side (and, so in love with the SS bracelet of my watch), I'd do it, too!! I love the look of a Submariner on a NATO or distressed leather strap, but I can't get myself to do it!! So, I enjoy them on Instagram hehe

Enjoy to the fullest!!


----------



## FrugalJeweler

ThoRough said:


> Finally!


Whoa, beautiful piece!


----------



## phillj12

Yijingchan said:


> 31mm




Looks great


----------



## ThoRough

FrugalJeweler said:


> Whoa, beautiful piece!


Thanks! I was going back and forth between this and a sporty yachtmaster. Might have to get both!


----------



## uhpharm01

ThoRough said:


> Thanks! I was going back and forth between this and a sporty yachtmaster. Might have to get both!



You might have to get both!  That's usually the best solution.


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> You might have to get both!  That's usually the best solution.



Ditto that!!


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> ditto that!! :d


:d


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> :d



how bizarre! 
When TPF quotes my original post, the capital "D" turned into a lowercase "d" which ruins the original smiley I had made!

I've never noticed this before! heh...it turned from a big smile into...hehe...licking one's lips in anticipation?


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> ditto that!! :d


:d


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Ditto that!!


Yes, that was weird.  I tried more than once to try to make the Big Grin show up on that post.
  Testing 1 2 3!!   

Sometimes when I'm on the purseforum with firefox, I may have some technical difficulties from time to time. So, I have to switch to the Chrome  browser in order to have all of the functions that are available on the purse forum.


----------



## milodrinker

Anyone knows when the new rolex watches from baselworld will be in stores?


----------



## lmac408

Here's mine


----------



## chessmont

lmac408 said:


> Here's mine



very sleek and chic!


----------



## uhpharm01

lmac408 said:


> Here's mine


Very nice what size is your watch? TIA


----------



## lmac408

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice what size is your watch? TIA


Thanks  36mm - I have pretty small wrists for a woman and I still love the look of a large watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

lmac408 said:


> Thanks  36mm - I have pretty small wrists for a woman and I still love the look of a large watch.


  I like the smooth bezel and the lumuni  (sp?) markers.


----------



## uhpharm01

The is a rumor going around that Rolex is going to replace the DD 40mm with the  DDII 41mm.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

lmac408 said:


> here's mine


wow


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes, that was weird.  I tried more than once to try to make the Big Grin show up on that post.
> Testing 1 2 3!!
> 
> Sometimes when I'm on the purseforum with firefox, I may have some technical difficulties from time to time. So, I have to switch to the Chrome  browser in order to have all of the functions that are available on the purse forum.


Finally, the big grin showed up!! I haven't been using Firefox lately so I didn't realise there was a problem.  Now we know~~

Phew!~


lmac408 said:


> Here's mine


Looks gorgeous!! Wow, didn't expect this but I love that smooth look!

Enjoy to the max!


----------



## phillj12

lmac408 said:


> Here's mine




Looks great!!


----------



## happygirl819

Rolex Datejust Lady 31 in Stainless and Everose Gold


----------



## Thingofbeauty

happygirl819 said:


> Rolex Datejust Lady 31 in Stainless and Everose Gold


Very nice


----------



## jonathan jay

Sharing this again hoping to get a 26 full RG one soon. but this still is one of my favorites 

31 DJ


----------



## iddels

My RG diamond dial in Everose & stainless steel


----------



## andreawku

I'm looking to purchase my first Rolex.  I keep going between a Dayjust or Day Date.  I had originally planned on getting a 31mm, but I know I'll have to go up to a 36mm in order to get the Day Date.  Do you think that a 36mm is too trendy?  I want something that I can wear for a long time.  I like the classic look of President and Jubilee white gold bands.  Do you think the diamond markers look good with the combo below?


----------



## chymera

andreawku said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first Rolex.  I keep going between a Dayjust or Day Date.  I had originally planned on getting a 31mm, but I know I'll have to go up to a 36mm in order to get the Day Date.  Do you think that a 36mm is too trendy?  I want something that I can wear for a long time.  I like the classic look of President and Jubilee white gold bands.  Do you think the diamond markers look good with the combo below?



I love the 36mm, but unfortunately it's just a trendy thing. I wanted a 36mm so bad last year and my fiance said "no, it's fashionable for now". He bought me the 31mm and I'm glad he said no. If you can afford a 31 and a 36, then do that. 
I eventually want a men's 36mm down the track, just like the one you pictured here.


----------



## chymera

andreawku said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first Rolex.  I keep going between a Dayjust or Day Date.  I had originally planned on getting a 31mm, but I know I'll have to go up to a 36mm in order to get the Day Date.  Do you think that a 36mm is too trendy?  I want something that I can wear for a long time.  I like the classic look of President and Jubilee white gold bands.  Do you think the diamond markers look good with the combo below?



Here's my 31. Sorry I couldn't get it turned the right way via my phone.


----------



## andreawku

chymera said:


> Here's my 31. Sorry I couldn't get it turned the right way via my phone.


 

I love your 31mm!  That would be my style if I decide to get a Dayjust.  I also like a  white MOP dial, but I'm thinking that a MOP dial and diamond markers might be a little too blingy for my taste.


----------



## chymera

andreawku said:


> I love your 31mm!  That would be my style if I decide to get a Dayjust.  I also like a  white MOP dial, but I'm thinking that a MOP dial and diamond markers might be a little too blingy for my taste.



It's the perfect style isn't it! I love it. Timeless. I wanted MOP as well, but can get easily bored with it, and too blingy. Have fun trying them on!


----------



## iddels

chymera said:


> Here's my 31. Sorry I couldn't get it turned the right way via my phone.



Beautiful! I've always preferred the 31 but I had to go with 26 due to my skinny wrist


----------



## chymera

iddels said:


> Beautiful! I've always preferred the 31 but I had to go with 26 due to my skinny wrist



I am so bad!! It's a 26mm. My wrists are tiny. Not sure why I kept thinking 31


----------



## chymera

andreawku said:


> I love your 31mm!  That would be my style if I decide to get a Dayjust.  I also like a  white MOP dial, but I'm thinking that a MOP dial and diamond markers might be a little too blingy for my taste.



I am so bad!! It's a 26mm. My wrists are tiny. Not sure why I kept thinking 31


----------



## iddels

chymera said:


> I am so bad!! It's a 26mm. My wrists are tiny. Not sure why I kept thinking 31



No worries hun! 26 still looks awesome on you


----------



## MySharona

andreawku said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first Rolex.  I keep going between a Dayjust or Day Date.  I had originally planned on getting a 31mm, but I know I'll have to go up to a 36mm in order to get the Day Date.  Do you think that a 36mm is too trendy?  I want something that I can wear for a long time.  I like the classic look of President and Jubilee white gold bands.  Do you think the diamond markers look good with the combo below?



I think the watch you show is drop-dead gorgeous and the diamond markers add just the right amount of sparkle without being over-the-top.  For me, I think that 36mm is here to stay; but I also think sizes larger than 40 -42mm are more "trendy."  I also have a 31mm, but find that I wear my 36mm more, even though my wrist isn't huge. 

Wear what YOU like, and don't fret about whether it's too trendy.  Just enjoy it!

Here's my 36mm YG DD diamond markers on President bracelet:


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

MySharona said:


> I think the watch you show is drop-dead gorgeous and the diamond markers add just the right amount of sparkle without being over-the-top.  For me, I think that 36mm is here to stay; but I also think sizes larger than 40 -42mm are more "trendy."  I also have a 31mm, but find that I wear my 36mm more, even though my wrist isn't huge.
> 
> Wear what YOU like, and don't fret about whether it's too trendy.  Just enjoy it!
> 
> Here's my 36mm YG DD diamond markers on President bracelet:


 Love it! I've wanted that watch for many many years.


----------



## mirna

This is mine. Wasn't sure if I should keep the all silver at first but I did and I love it. Thanks for letting me share &#128513;


----------



## chymera

mirna said:


> This is mine. Wasn't sure if I should keep the all silver at first but I did and I love it. Thanks for letting me share &#128513;



Like! Simple and classic


----------



## phillj12

mirna said:


> This is mine. Wasn't sure if I should keep the all silver at first but I did and I love it. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]




So glad you kept it, gorgeous combo...


----------



## phillj12

andreawku said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first Rolex.  I keep going between a Dayjust or Day Date.  I had originally planned on getting a 31mm, but I know I'll have to go up to a 36mm in order to get the Day Date.  Do you think that a 36mm is too trendy?  I want something that I can wear for a long time.  I like the classic look of President and Jubilee white gold bands.  Do you think the diamond markers look good with the combo below?




Gorgeous and not too trendy, it's a classic look. I bought a 31mm datejust with Diamond bezel because my DH hated the 36mm on me and thinks it's too trendy, BUT, I regret not getting the 36mm...get what you love, it's not too oversized at 36mm.


----------



## PorscheGirl

My wrist is 6". My Yachtmaster is 40mm. Last Rolex was ladies size and I tired of it being so small. I love this size. It's somewhat magnified in the pic. Haven't heard any comments on it being too large. BFF loves it and she would tell me if she thought it was too big. And I do love how it complements my sapphire ring!


----------



## Seedlessplum

mysharona said:


> i think the watch you show is drop-dead gorgeous and the diamond markers add just the right amount of sparkle without being over-the-top.  For me, i think that 36mm is here to stay; but i also think sizes larger than 40 -42mm are more "trendy."  i also have a 31mm, but find that i wear my 36mm more, even though my wrist isn't huge.
> 
> Wear what you like, and don't fret about whether it's too trendy.  Just enjoy it!
> 
> Here's my 36mm yg dd diamond markers on president bracelet:



omg!! This is so stunning!!! I will kill for this


----------



## MySharona

Seedlessplum said:


> omg!! This is so stunning!!! I will kill for this



Thank you Seedless Plum!  You are so sweet!


----------



## MySharona

PorscheGirl said:


> My wrist is 6". My Yachtmaster is 40mm. Last Rolex was ladies size and I tired of it being so small. I love this size. It's somewhat magnified in the pic. Haven't heard any comments on it being too large. BFF loves it and she would tell me if she thought it was too big. And I do love how it complements my sapphire ring!



I love this on you!  The combination with your ring is amazing!


----------



## bobo_sg

Ladies, how many rolex do you own.


I am thinking a second one,


----------



## PorscheGirl

bobo_sg said:


> Ladies, how many rolex do you own.
> 
> 
> I am thinking a second one,


i think it's the style, not the brand. Rolex has so many styles to choose from. I used to own 2 Rolexes, then sold one. Now I have a Rolex Yachtmaster, a Patek Philippe 24, a Philip Stein, and a Bulgari Ergon. They are all very different from each other. Two Rolexes in 2 different styles make perfect sense to me.


----------



## MySharona

I enjoy watches even more than purses. (  )  (I love purses too...)

I have 5 Rolex, 2 Audemar Piguet (Millenary and Royal Oak Offshore), A Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso, and an Omega Constellation.  On my wish list is a Patek Nautilus.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Here's mine to share.
My fiance wearing 2 tone Datejust II whilst i was wearing 2-tone ceramic bezel blue Sub
Both of us have common passion


----------



## MySharona

Seedlessplum said:


> Here's mine to share.
> My fiance wearing 2 tone Datejust II whilst i was wearing 2 tone blue face Submariner
> Both of us have common passion
> 
> View attachment 2960750


We're Sub twins!


----------



## spoiledwify




----------



## MySharona

^^^ Classic and lovely!


----------



## spoiledwify

Thank you mysharona
Love this big simple and bold[emoji4]


----------



## princess621

MySharona said:


> I think the watch you show is drop-dead gorgeous and the diamond markers add just the right amount of sparkle without being over-the-top.  For me, I think that 36mm is here to stay; but I also think sizes larger than 40 -42mm are more "trendy."  I also have a 31mm, but find that I wear my 36mm more, even though my wrist isn't huge.
> 
> Wear what YOU like, and don't fret about whether it's too trendy.  Just enjoy it!
> 
> Here's my 36mm YG DD diamond markers on President bracelet:


looks soo pretty!!


----------



## MySharona

Thank you Princess621!


----------



## spoiledwify

Seedless plum
Very nice !!


----------



## uhpharm01

spoiledwify said:


> View attachment 2960871



Classic Rolex!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

MySharona said:


> We're Sub twins!



i think we share same tastes? 
I love big watches though my wrists are small
But i still can't get over your daydate


----------



## Seedlessplum

spoiledwify said:


> View attachment 2960871



Love the roman dial! One can never go wrong with classic



spoiledwify said:


> Seedless plum
> Very nice !!



Thank you....


----------



## spoiledwify

My husband had this but stupid he pawned his sub and presidential  when he is in hong kong thinking he ll get it back  but lo and behold never did !!! Pawned it so cheap!!! 
Now he has one Rolex and in stainless steel . I dont know what was he thinking !!


----------



## deltalady

My new to me 26mm SS Oyster Perpetual with the salmon face with Arabic numbers.


----------



## MySharona

^^^ I love the color of that dial!  It looks great on you.


----------



## deltalady

MySharona said:


> ^^^ I love the color of that dial!  It looks great on you.



Thank you! I love how it looks copper in certain lights.


----------



## chessmont

deltalady said:


> My new to me 26mm SS Oyster Perpetual with the salmon face with Arabic numbers.



I have always liked the classic salmon dial.  Had one for awhile.   But I get fickle and have had many Rolexes over the years...


----------



## andreawku

Are the day-dates popular for women? I've been thinking about getting a white gold day-date, but the datejusts seem to be more popular on this forum. Do women tend to wear datejusts more often than day-dates?


----------



## jellyv

andreawku said:


> Are the day-dates popular for women? I've been thinking about getting a white gold day-date, but the datejusts seem to be more popular on this forum. Do women tend to wear datejusts more often than day-dates?




There's a huge price difference between these models. Most Rolex buyers aren't getting full-gold watches. Date-Just is the best selling watch in Rolex.


----------



## Bun

andreawku said:


> Are the day-dates popular for women? I've been thinking about getting a white gold day-date, but the datejusts seem to be more popular on this forum. Do women tend to wear datejusts more often than day-dates?



I bought my first Rolex datejust watch in 2014 and hope to get the 36mm day-date one day!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

I love the Day Dates I have a date just from year ago but love the presidents. My jeweler called this morning they found a previously loved 90s president with diamonds for $10,500. I'm seriously thinking about returning the Chanel that is out for delivery with FedEx and get the watch instead. Thoughts? Can't afford both.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

spoiledwify said:


> View attachment 2960871


 Love it.


----------



## chymera

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I love the Day Dates I have a date just from year ago but love the presidents. My jeweler called this morning they found a previously loved 90s president with diamonds for $10,500. I'm seriously thinking about returning the Chanel that is out for delivery with FedEx and get the watch instead. Thoughts? Can't afford both.



Chanel is such a fad watch. Take the Rolex!


----------



## deltalady

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I love the Day Dates I have a date just from year ago but love the presidents. My jeweler called this morning they found a previously loved 90s president with diamonds for $10,500. I'm seriously thinking about returning the Chanel that is out for delivery with FedEx and get the watch instead. Thoughts? Can't afford both.



Is the Chanel a bag? If so, is it a rare/limited edition bag?


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

deltalady said:


> Is the Chanel a bag? If so, is it a rare/limited edition bag?


 The Chanel is a handbag but not a limited edition but may become harder to find.


----------



## deltalady

Puttin On Ayers said:


> The Chanel is a handbag but not a limited edition but may become harder to find.



I say keep the bag if it is hard to find. Another Rolex will come along. Or wait until you get the bag before making a decision as you might fall head over heels for it.


----------



## harpbaby

My first post of picture in this forum. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Lovefour

love it what size is that?


----------



## harpbaby

It's 26mm


----------



## celine4

Puttin On Ayers said:


> I love the Day Dates I have a date just from year ago but love the presidents. My jeweler called this morning they found a previously loved 90s president with diamonds for $10,500. I'm seriously thinking about returning the Chanel that is out for delivery with FedEx and get the watch instead. Thoughts? Can't afford both.



I would say get the watch! But what did you end up doing?


----------



## celine4

andreawku said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first Rolex.  I keep going between a Dayjust or Day Date.  I had originally planned on getting a 31mm, but I know I'll have to go up to a 36mm in order to get the Day Date.  Do you think that a 36mm is too trendy?  I want something that I can wear for a long time.  I like the classic look of President and Jubilee white gold bands.  Do you think the diamond markers look good with the combo below?



I have the daydate presidential in yg and I intend to wear it for the rest of my life, most of the girls I know have 36mm watches.... in the other hand I also have the daytona and that is a bit too heavy on my wrist and for me is more like a trendy thing as I don't see myself wearing it in the future.


----------



## chessmont

harpbaby said:


> It's 26mm



You must be very petite - my 26 looks so tiny on me!


----------



## Nkh1

My new baby ... I still cringe how much a watch can be but I'm in love...


----------



## chessmont

nkouril said:


> My new baby ... I still cringe how much a watch can be but I'm in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976511



Great-looking watch and looks good with your bracelet


----------



## phillj12

nkouril said:


> My new baby ... I still cringe how much a watch can be but I'm in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976511




Couldn't agree more!! Ha!

LOVE this! Is it a 36mm? I'm still feeling a tinge of regret for getting a 31mm and not 36mm... This looks great!


----------



## Nkh1

chessmont said:


> Great-looking watch and looks good with your bracelet




Thank you


----------



## Nkh1

phillj12 said:


> Couldn't agree more!! Ha!
> 
> LOVE this! Is it a 36mm? I'm still feeling a tinge of regret for getting a 31mm and not 36mm... This looks great!




It is a 36! I was choosing between a 31 and a 36 actually and I told myself if im going to spend this much might as well go big right ?


----------



## uhpharm01

nkouril said:


> It is a 36! I was choosing between a 31 and a 36 actually and I told myself if im going to spend this much might as well go big right ?



That's right. I want the DJII 41m. &#128522;


----------



## phillj12

nkouril said:


> It is a 36! I was choosing between a 31 and a 36 actually and I told myself if im going to spend this much might as well go big right ?




If I told my DH he would be so annoyed since we spent so much$$!! But I am kind of bummed because he kept telling me how ridiculous the 36mm looked on me and so I went with what "he" thought...instead of trusting my instinct. Although, I will say the 36mm was kinda huge on me. If I get another Rolex *without* a diamond bezel, I will DEF get a 36mm!! 

Here's mine...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Def looks smaller IRL. Congrats on yours!


----------



## Nkh1

phillj12 said:


> If I told my DH he would be so annoyed since we spent so much$$!! But I am kind of bummed because he kept telling me how ridiculous the 36mm looked on me and so I went with what "he" thought...instead of trusting my instinct. Although, I will say the 36mm was kinda huge on me. If I get another Rolex *without* a diamond bezel, I will DEF get a 36mm!!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977724
> 
> Def looks smaller IRL. Congrats on yours!




It's def still a pretty watch


----------



## Lovefour

I think the 31 is perfect. I am getting ready to buy a rolex and I think 31 is the way to go. It looks great on you!


----------



## phillj12

nkouril said:


> It's def still a pretty watch




Thanks![emoji5]&#65039; 

Just hate that I keep thinking about the 36mm!!



Lovefour said:


> I think the 31 is perfect. I am getting ready to buy a rolex and I think 31 is the way to go. It looks great on you!




Thank you. It's definitely a comfortable and easy size to wear. It felt pretty heavy at first tho! Good luck!


----------



## chessmont

phillj12 said:


> If I told my DH he would be so annoyed since we spent so much$$!! But I am kind of bummed because he kept telling me how ridiculous the 36mm looked on me and so I went with what "he" thought...instead of trusting my instinct. Although, I will say the 36mm was kinda huge on me. If I get another Rolex *without* a diamond bezel, I will DEF get a 36mm!!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977724
> 
> Def looks smaller IRL. Congrats on yours!



In this pic it looks perfect size on you...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

phillj12 said:


> If I told my DH he would be so annoyed since we spent so much$$!! But I am kind of bummed because he kept telling me how ridiculous the 36mm looked on me and so I went with what "he" thought...instead of trusting my instinct. Although, I will say the 36mm was kinda huge on me. If I get another Rolex *without* a diamond bezel, I will DEF get a 36mm!!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977724
> 
> Def looks smaller IRL. Congrats on yours!


This is perfect on you!


----------



## mcpro

phillj12 said:


> If I told my DH he would be so annoyed since we spent so much$$!! But I am kind of bummed because he kept telling me how ridiculous the 36mm looked on me and so I went with what "he" thought...instead of trusting my instinct. Although, I will say the 36mm was kinda huge on me. If I get another Rolex *without* a diamond bezel, I will DEF get a 36mm!!
> 
> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977724
> 
> Def looks smaller IRL. Congrats on yours!



Same here! I always wanted a big watch DH and the SA in Paris insisted 31 looks good  and perfect for my wrist !!


----------



## Girl97

Do you like 31 or 36?


----------



## Girl97

I am looking to get a datejust mother of pearl two tone jubilee braclet diamond bezel. I am so torn... Should Buy the 31 or 36????? Please help


----------



## Girl97

I am going to purchase one of these but need some advise. Datejust 31 or 36 two tone other of Pearl diamond bezel. Thanks for you advise! See attached pic of both on my wrist.


----------



## deltalady

Girl97 said:


> I am going to purchase one of these but need some advise. Datejust 31 or 36 two tone other of Pearl diamond bezel. Thanks for you advise! See attached pic of both on my wrist.











Girl97 said:


> I am looking to get a datejust mother of pearl two tone jubilee braclet diamond bezel. I am so torn... Should Buy the 31 or 36????? Please help



31 looks more elegant.


----------



## chymera

Girl97 said:


> I am going to purchase one of these but need some advise. Datejust 31 or 36 two tone other of Pearl diamond bezel. Thanks for you advise! See attached pic of both on my wrist.



31. 36 looks massive


----------



## SouthTampa

Girl97 said:


> I am looking to get a datejust mother of pearl two tone jubilee braclet diamond bezel. I am so torn... Should Buy the 31 or 36????? Please help


Without a doubt size 31.    Truly, in five years everyone purchasing these extremely large watches will be sorry that they did as this is just a current "fad".   This is just my opinion.


----------



## chymera

SouthTampa said:


> Without a doubt size 31.    Truly, in five years everyone purchasing these extremely large watches will be sorry that they did as this is just a current "fad".   This is just my opinion.



I agree! By all means though, if you have the cash get both lol


----------



## Girl97

LoL I need to pic one though.....


----------



## chymera

Girl97 said:


> LoL I need to pic one though.....



31 for sure. The 36 is so big. You won't be able to pull it off at formal events like weddings or dinnerw. Only for jeans and casual outings imo.


----------



## uhpharm01

girl97 said:


> i am looking to get a datejust mother of pearl two tone jubilee braclet diamond bezel. I am so torn... Should buy the 31 or 36????? Please help



36. I like big watches.


----------



## etk123

36


----------



## chessmont

deltalady said:


> 31 looks more elegant.



+1


----------



## phillj12

Girl97 said:


> I am looking to get a datejust mother of pearl two tone jubilee braclet diamond bezel. I am so torn... Should Buy the 31 or 36????? Please help




I was in the EXACT same place a few months ago...except with a stainless band. I got the 31mm, the 36mm was so huge on me. If it was without the diamond bezel, I would have trusted my gut and def gotten the 36mm. But with the diamond bezel it seemed so big on me...and it was! My DH and the SA thought the 36mm was ridiculous on me. So...I got the 31mm. I love the watch and the first week it felt so heavy, so I couldn't have imagined the 36mm. But now that I'm used to it, I keep thinking about the  36mm. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] 

Which do you prefer on yourself?? The bottom line is that you are the one wearing it and no matter what we say, it's you who has to love it! I don't know if for me it was so much that it was a big chunky watch on my hand, I just love the dial when it's larger! Ha! Good luck!


----------



## PorscheGirl

chymera said:


> 31 for sure. The 36 is so big. You won't be able to pull it off at formal events like weddings or dinnerw. Only for jeans and casual outings imo.


Not true. a Rolex is never out of place. And I think 36 has a LOT of character.


----------



## uhpharm01

phillj12 said:


> i was in the exact same place a few months ago...except with a stainless band. I got the 31mm, the 36mm was so huge on me. If it was without the diamond bezel, i would have trusted my gut and def gotten the 36mm. But with the diamond bezel it seemed so big on me...and it was! My dh and the sa thought the 36mm was ridiculous on me. So...i got the 31mm. I love the watch and the first week it felt so heavy, so i couldn't have imagined the 36mm. But now that i'm used to it, i keep thinking about the  36mm. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> which do you prefer on yourself?? The bottom line is that you are the one wearing it and no matter what we say, it's you who has to love it! I don't know if for me it was so much that it was a big chunky watch on my hand, i just love the dial when it's larger! Ha! Good luck!



+1


----------



## uhpharm01

porschegirl said:


> not true. A rolex is never out of place. And i think 36 has a lot of character.



+1


----------



## LavenderIce

Girl97 said:


> I am looking to get a datejust mother of pearl two tone jubilee braclet diamond bezel. I am so torn... Should Buy the 31 or 36????? Please help



You're lucky you were able to get a pic of both on your wrist.  When I was at the Rolex boutique at the Wynn Las Vegas last week, they wouldn't let me have more than one out.  Personally, I prefer the 31 only because I like dainty, feminine sizes over the large.  However, I do agree with porschegirl who said "a rolex is never out of place."  GL on your decision.


----------



## deltalady

LavenderIce said:


> You're lucky you were able to get a pic of both on your wrist.  When I was at the Rolex boutique at the Wynn Las Vegas last week, they wouldn't let me have more than one out.  Personally, I prefer the 31 only because I like dainty, feminine sizes over the large.  However, I do agree with porschegirl who said "a rolex is never out of place."  GL on your decision.



Yes! Same thing at the Waikiki store, only one at a time.


----------



## Lovefour

I just ordered a 31 Jubilee Rhodium Roman Dial fluted bezel can't wait! 36 was large on my wrist and 31 felt very comfy. I plan on wearing 24 hours and not taking it off. I think you should get what is comfy! All are gorgeous!


----------



## phillj12

Lovefour said:


> I just ordered a 31 Jubilee Rhodium Roman Dial fluted bezel can't wait! 36 was large on my wrist and 31 felt very comfy. I plan on wearing 24 hours and not taking it off. I think you should get what is comfy! All are gorgeous!




+1...I wear mine 24/7! Not sure if 36mm would be as comfortable to wear to sleep, depending on how big it is on you. 

And yes, totally agree that you can wear a 36mm anytime, anywhere! Always just right!


----------



## my_my969

+1 for 31mm. Because it`s a mop with diamond bezel- so it`s still sporty with a touch of ladylike, if I were the one who wears it
But you should go for the one you love


----------



## diamondsr4ever

another pic of my 31mm 2tone datejust [emoji3]


----------



## phillj12

diamondsr4ever said:


> another pic of my 31mm 2tone datejust [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987276




That's gorgeous and the perfect size!! You must have a tiny wrist too!


----------



## Lovefour

diamondsr4ever said:


> another pic of my 31mm 2tone datejust [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987276


Wow that looks great it looks like a 36 on your wrist. Enjoy


----------



## gertuine

diamondsr4ever said:


> another pic of my 31mm 2tone datejust [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987276



Wow that is lovely!! Looks so good on your wrist!


----------



## Freckles1

Girl97 said:


> I am looking to get a datejust mother of pearl two tone jubilee braclet diamond bezel. I am so torn... Should Buy the 31 or 36????? Please help




I have the 36 with diamond bezel. I've had it for 8 years and I love it like crazy!!


----------



## phillj12

Freckles1 said:


> I have the 36 with diamond bezel. I've had it for 8 years and I love it like crazy!!




Would love to see photos!!


----------



## Freckles1

phillj12 said:


> Would love to see photos!!




Here you go!!


I have a smaller wrist... I'm 5'4
My Husband actually thinks my watch is a 38!!!  it is 8 years old. I can always look it up if you want me to. It's on the appraisal I'm sure. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Here's another


----------



## etk123

Freckles1 said:


> Here you go!!
> View attachment 2988436
> 
> I have a smaller wrist... I'm 5'4
> My Husband actually thinks my watch is a 38!!!  it is 8 years old. I can always look it up if you want me to. It's on the appraisal I'm sure. [emoji173]&#65039;




So gorgeous!!! I'm definitely in the big watch camp!!!!


----------



## Ms.Mojo

I bought my first Rolex last month & chose the Milgauss GV. It's 40mm & I love the size on my wrist.
A bit unconventional for a woman but I have always worn unique pieces. 

If I tire of it I'll either trade it in or gift to one of my sons and buy a different model. I also strongly considered the 36mm DJ with the silver face.

Love everyone's watches in this thread!


----------



## phillj12

Freckles1 said:


> Here you go!!
> View attachment 2988436
> 
> I have a smaller wrist... I'm 5'4
> My Husband actually thinks my watch is a 38!!!  it is 8 years old. I can always look it up if you want me to. It's on the appraisal I'm sure. [emoji173]&#65039;




Omg!!! I love, love, love it!! I have the exact same combo, only the baby 31mm version!!! Ugh, would've, should've, could've!! It's me and my 31mm for the long run, no matter how much I love the 36mm! Just goes to show...I should trust my instincts! Ha! 

It's gorgeous! Glad you still love it 8yrs later!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

diamondsr4ever said:


> another pic of my 31mm 2tone datejust [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987276


This this THIS is the watch I want! 

Gorgeous!

More pics please?


----------



## etk123

Ms.Mojo said:


> I bought my first Rolex last month & chose the Milgauss GV. It's 40mm & I love the size on my wrist.
> A bit unconventional for a woman but I have always worn unique pieces.
> 
> If I tire of it I'll either trade it in or gift to one of my sons and buy a different model. I also strongly considered the 36mm DJ with the silver face.
> 
> Love everyone's watches in this thread!



I love that style, so clean looking and the lightening bolt is great.


----------



## Freckles1

phillj12 said:


> Omg!!! I love, love, love it!! I have the exact same combo, only the baby 31mm version!!! Ugh, would've, should've, could've!! It's me and my 31mm for the long run, no matter how much I love the 36mm! Just goes to show...I should trust my instincts! Ha!
> 
> It's gorgeous! Glad you still love it 8yrs later!




Would love to see a pic! I'm honestly never sure which size is which!! Haha


----------



## Freckles1

Ms.Mojo said:


> I bought my first Rolex last month & chose the Milgauss GV. It's 40mm & I love the size on my wrist.
> A bit unconventional for a woman but I have always worn unique pieces.
> 
> If I tire of it I'll either trade it in or gift to one of my sons and buy a different model. I also strongly considered the 36mm DJ with the silver face.
> 
> Love everyone's watches in this thread!




Would love to see a pic Ms Mojo!!


----------



## phillj12

Freckles1 said:


> Would love to see a pic! I'm honestly never sure which size is which!! Haha




I think actually the bracelets on ours are different....mine's a jubilee.




Always looks larger in photos....


----------



## diamondsr4ever

Thingofbeauty said:


> This this THIS is the watch I want!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> More pics please?




here's some more [emoji1]


----------



## Thingofbeauty

diamondsr4ever said:


> here's some more [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989742
> View attachment 2989743
> View attachment 2989746


Sigh!

Thank you. It is so lovely on you


----------



## Lovefour

The watches are beautiful! I just got my first rolex this week for Mother's Day and I am struggling with the sizing. Both of yours look snug. Right now mine turns because when it was hot out I felt like my wrist swells and then it felt too tight. I have sized it twice this week and am so confused. DOes anyone else have this problem? They told me the Jubilee doesn't stretch on these new watches like they used to.


----------



## uhpharm01

phillj12 said:


> I think actually the bracelets on ours are different....mine's a jubilee.
> 
> View attachment 2989569
> 
> 
> Always looks larger in photos....



I always love photos of your watch


----------



## phillj12

uhpharm01 said:


> I always love photos of your watch




Aww, thank you! So sweet!


----------



## spoiledwify

My babe of the day


----------



## luvchnl

Lovefour said:


> The watches are beautiful! I just got my first rolex this week for Mother's Day and I am struggling with the sizing. Both of yours look snug. Right now mine turns because when it was hot out I felt like my wrist swells and then it felt too tight. I have sized it twice this week and am so confused. DOes anyone else have this problem? They told me the Jubilee doesn't stretch on these new watches like they used to.




I had the exact same problem!  You can order an 1.25 sized Jubilee link from your AD.  It's a little bit longer than the links that are currently on your watch.  It cost about $112.00 plus tax for the stainless version depending on your AD.  I'm not sure of the two tone 1.25 link price.  
I removed one of my regular links and replaced it with a 1.25 link and now my watch bracelet fits much better.  Snug, without being too tight if my wrist swells a bit, whereas before if my wrist would swell, it would get too tight.  I like my watch bracelets snug, but not too tight.  I just don't like the feel of my watch moving around on my wrist as I move it so I prefer not to have much slack in the bracelet.

If you don't want to order an extra 1.25 link or two, the AD can flip your bracelet around for a better fit.  Flipping the bracelet will center the clasp more under your wrist and also make a better fit.  I choose not to flip mine around, because I felt it was awkward when putting on and removing my watch.  It definitely felt backwards to me :/  I also do still believe that the current Jubilee bracelets will stretch, just supposedly not as quickly as before.  

We all have different shaped wrist and these Jubilee bracelets fit some of us better than others :/  To bad there's no built in micro adjustments on these Jubilee bracelets.  
The 1.25 link helped me a lot though!  I'm not sure if you have a solid Date-Just or a Two-Tone, but here is a picture of the 1.25 stainless Jubilee link for your reference anyway    HTH.  
Congratulations on your beautiful new watch and Happy Mothers Day!   .


----------



## phillj12

Lovefour said:


> The watches are beautiful! I just got my first rolex this week for Mother's Day and I am struggling with the sizing. Both of yours look snug. Right now mine turns because when it was hot out I felt like my wrist swells and then it felt too tight. I have sized it twice this week and am so confused. DOes anyone else have this problem? They told me the Jubilee doesn't stretch on these new watches like they used to.




This is tough...does your watch turn all the way around on your wrist? Your wrist must be a little too big to have a link put back in and too small with this one out so you'll have to choose between big or small for the time being. It's like the love bracelet...some people it's bigger than they'd like in one size and smaller than they'd like with the other. So sorry, I can imagine how frustrating that is! However you decide to wear it, you'll get used to it, but for me I'd prefer loose rather than tight.


----------



## Freckles1

phillj12 said:


> I think actually the bracelets on ours are different....mine's a jubilee.
> 
> View attachment 2989569
> 
> 
> Always looks larger in photos....




Gorgeou!! Yes I have the oyster. My smaller yellow gold/stainless has the Jubilee. Love them both!
 Don't you love love the mother of pearl? So beautiful


----------



## Freckles1

spoiledwify said:


> View attachment 2990158
> 
> My babe of the day




Perfection


----------



## luvchnl

Lovefour said:


> The watches are beautiful! I just got my first rolex this week for Mother's Day and I am struggling with the sizing. Both of yours look snug. Right now mine turns because when it was hot out I felt like my wrist swells and then it felt too tight. I have sized it twice this week and am so confused. DOes anyone else have this problem? They told me the Jubilee doesn't stretch on these new watches like they used to.






luvchnl said:


> I had the exact same problem!  You can order an 1.25 sized Jubilee link from your AD.  It's a little bit longer than the links that are currently on your watch.  It cost about $112.00 plus tax for the stainless version depending on your AD.  I'm not sure of the two tone 1.25 link price.
> I removed one of my regular links and replaced it with a 1.25 link and now my watch bracelet fits much better.  Snug, without being too tight if my wrist swells a bit, whereas before if my wrist would swell, it would get too tight.  If you don't want to order an extra 1.25 link or two, the AD can flip your bracelet around for a better fit.  Flipping the bracelet will center the clasp more under your wrist and also make a better fit.  I choose not to flip mine around, because I felt it was awkward when putting on and removing my watch.  It definitely felt backwards to me :/  I also do still believe that the current Jubilee bracelets will stretch, just supposedly not as quickly as before.
> We all have different shaped wrist and these Jubilee bracelets fit some of us better than others :/  The 1.25 link helped me a lot!  I'm not sure if you have a solid Date-Just or a Two-Tone, but here are some pictures of the 1.25 stainless Jubilee link for your reference anyway    Congratulations on your beautiful new watch and Happy Mothers Day!   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990219




Pictures of how the 1.25 link looks next to the regular sized links on the bracelet 



	

		
			
		

		
	
HTH


----------



## phillj12

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeou!! Yes I have the oyster. My smaller yellow gold/stainless has the Jubilee. Love them both!
> Don't you love love the mother of pearl? So beautiful




Yes!! Had to have MOP! The first one they got for me had no color and they sent it back for the one I have now, which I adore!!


----------



## phillj12

luvchnl said:


> I had the exact same problem!  You can order an 1.25 sized Jubilee link from your AD.  It's a little bit longer than the links that are currently on your watch.  It cost about $112.00 plus tax for the stainless version depending on your AD.  I'm not sure of the two tone 1.25 link price.
> I removed one of my regular links and replaced it with a 1.25 link and now my watch bracelet fits much better.  Snug, without being too tight if my wrist swells a bit, whereas before if my wrist would swell, it would get too tight.  I like my watch bracelets snug, but not too tight.  I just don't like the feel of my watch moving around on my wrist as I move it so I prefer not to have much slack in the bracelet.
> 
> If you don't want to order an extra 1.25 link or two, the AD can flip your bracelet around for a better fit.  Flipping the bracelet will center the clasp more under your wrist and also make a better fit.  I choose not to flip mine around, because I felt it was awkward when putting on and removing my watch.  It definitely felt backwards to me :/  I also do still believe that the current Jubilee bracelets will stretch, just supposedly not as quickly as before.
> 
> We all have different shaped wrist and these Jubilee bracelets fit some of us better than others :/  To bad there's no built in micro adjustments on these Jubilee bracelets.
> The 1.25 link helped me a lot though!  I'm not sure if you have a solid Date-Just or a Two-Tone, but here is a picture of the 1.25 stainless Jubilee link for your reference anyway    HTH.
> Congratulations on your beautiful new watch and Happy Mothers Day!   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990219




So interesting!!! I would love to do that to mine to have a teensy bit more room in summer! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## luvchnl

phillj12 said:


> So interesting!!! I would love to do that to mine to have a teensy bit more room in summer! Thanks for sharing this!




Your welcome @phillj12   Not many people know that your AD can order these links from Rolex.  Maybe the ADs are not telling people :/  They should have mentioned this to Lovefour, because it definitely helps when you need just a tiny bit more length in your bracelet.
Your watch is absolutely stunning by the way!  I think you made the perfect choice.  It looks amazing on you!


----------



## deltalady

Reunited and it feels so good! She was getting serviced, now she's all polished up and back on my arm.


----------



## Lovefour

luvchnl said:


> I had the exact same problem!  You can order an 1.25 sized Jubilee link from your AD.  It's a little bit longer than the links that are currently on your watch.  It cost about $112.00 plus tax for the stainless version depending on your AD.  I'm not sure of the two tone 1.25 link price.
> I removed one of my regular links and replaced it with a 1.25 link and now my watch bracelet fits much better.  Snug, without being too tight if my wrist swells a bit, whereas before if my wrist would swell, it would get too tight.  I like my watch bracelets snug, but not too tight.  I just don't like the feel of my watch moving around on my wrist as I move it so I prefer not to have much slack in the bracelet.
> 
> If you don't want to order an extra 1.25 link or two, the AD can flip your bracelet around for a better fit.  Flipping the bracelet will center the clasp more under your wrist and also make a better fit.  I choose not to flip mine around, because I felt it was awkward when putting on and removing my watch.  It definitely felt backwards to me :/  I also do still believe that the current Jubilee bracelets will stretch, just supposedly not as quickly as before.
> 
> We all have different shaped wrist and these Jubilee bracelets fit some of us better than others :/  To bad there's no built in micro adjustments on these Jubilee bracelets.
> The 1.25 link helped me a lot though!  I'm not sure if you have a solid Date-Just or a Two-Tone, but here is a picture of the 1.25 stainless Jubilee link for your reference anyway    HTH.
> Congratulations on your beautiful new watch and Happy Mothers Day!   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990219


Thank you!!!! I thought I was crazy so glad you were able to share this info! I will call the AD Monday and ask because yes it is turning when I am in cool or normal temps but then when I go out in the heat it is loose but does not turn!
I appreciate your detailed response!


----------



## Lovefour

phillj12 said:


> This is tough...does your watch turn all the way around on your wrist? Your wrist must be a little too big to have a link put back in and too small with this one out so you'll have to choose between big or small for the time being. It's like the love bracelet...some people it's bigger than they'd like in one size and smaller than they'd like with the other. So sorry, I can imagine how frustrating that is! However you decide to wear it, you'll get used to it, but for me I'd prefer loose rather than tight.


Yes it is spinning in normal temps. When I got my love it took getting used to also. Thanks I will let you know what I find out about the link!! I'm happy to know i can fix this.


----------



## luvchnl

Lovefour said:


> Thank you!!!! I thought I was crazy so glad you were able to share this info! I will call the AD Monday and ask because yes it is turning when I am in cool or normal temps but then when I go out in the heat it is loose but does not turn!
> 
> I appreciate your detailed response!



You're welcome, glad to help Lovefour.  I really hope that it works out for you


----------



## ive_flipped

Hey ladies with super small wrists...are any of you wearing men's 31mm? Or a larger faced women's? I have my eye on a vintage Rolex and would love to see how a larger size looks on a small wrist
Thanks


----------



## phillj12

ive_flipped said:


> Hey ladies with super small wrists...are any of you wearing men's 31mm? Or a larger faced women's? I have my eye on a vintage Rolex and would love to see how a larger size looks on a small wrist
> Thanks




Mine is a 31mm and it's not that big, you can scroll up to find it--stainless date just with diamond bezel and MOP/diamond dial. My wrist is small and the 31mm def does not look oversized in any way. It's the perfect size for a watch. The 36mm was HUGE on me but (without the diamond bezel) I thought it was fabulous! Just depends on what you like and what you are comfortable wearing.


----------



## ive_flipped

Thanks Phillj12


----------



## Lovefour

31 is perfect for a smaller wrist comfy for 24/7 wear! feels heavy at first but then you won't notice!!


----------



## missD

Can finally add to this thread after a few years of wanting one! A 7-year anniversary (May 9th) and early birthday present that's in mid June. I thought hubby was going to get be a Sonicare Diamond tooth brush... LOL

34mm (the perfect size- not as big as 36mm and not as small as 31mm) Date with salmon pink dial. Oyster bracelet and 18k fluted bezel. Yay!


----------



## deltalady

missD said:


> Can finally add to this thread after a few years of wanting one! A 7-year anniversary (May 9th) and early birthday present that's in mid June. I thought hubby was going to get be a Sonicare Diamond tooth brush... LOL
> 
> 34mm (the perfect size- not as big as 36mm and not as small as 31mm) Date with salmon pink dial. Oyster bracelet and 18k fluted bezel. Yay!



Congratulations!


----------



## Nkh1

Welcome to the rolex club and congrats


----------



## phillj12

missD said:


> Can finally add to this thread after a few years of wanting one! A 7-year anniversary (May 9th) and early birthday present that's in mid June. I thought hubby was going to get be a Sonicare Diamond tooth brush... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 34mm (the perfect size- not as big as 36mm and not as small as 31mm) Date with salmon pink dial. Oyster bracelet and 18k fluted bezel. Yay!




Gorgeous!! Looks great on you! Def better than a toothbrush! Haha! Happy birthday and anniversary!


----------



## uhpharm01

missD said:


> Can finally add to this thread after a few years of wanting one! A 7-year anniversary (May 9th) and early birthday present that's in mid June. I thought hubby was going to get be a Sonicare Diamond tooth brush... LOL
> 
> 34mm (the perfect size- not as big as 36mm and not as small as 31mm) Date with salmon pink dial. Oyster bracelet and 18k fluted bezel. Yay!



Congrats. Love the fluted bezel and oyster bracelet


----------



## chessmont

missD said:


> Can finally add to this thread after a few years of wanting one! A 7-year anniversary (May 9th) and early birthday present that's in mid June. I thought hubby was going to get be a Sonicare Diamond tooth brush... LOL
> 
> 34mm (the perfect size- not as big as 36mm and not as small as 31mm) Date with salmon pink dial. Oyster bracelet and 18k fluted bezel. Yay!



I have always loved the salmon dial - used to have one similar to yours.  Enjoy!


----------



## LavenderIce

I've been needing a watch for a long time.  I was deciding between 26mm and 31mm. Both SAs I worked with prefer the 26 on me and TBH, I prefer dainty, feminine pieces. Eventually I will have both sizes.  For now here is my Date Just 26mm with SS/RG and black MOP:


----------



## deltalady

LavenderIce said:


> I've been needing a watch for a long time.  I was deciding between 26mm and 31mm. Both SAs I worked with prefer the 26 on me and TBH, I prefer dainty, feminine pieces. Eventually I will have both sizes.  For now here is my Date Just 26mm with SS/RG and black MOP:
> View attachment 2993746



Love it!


----------



## LavenderIce

deltalady said:


> Love it!



Thank you *deltalady*!  I've been feeling like the odd woman out with a 26mm seeing 31-36mm all over here and pressure from my friend, but I have to go with what's right for me.


----------



## Freckles1

LavenderIce said:


> I've been needing a watch for a long time.  I was deciding between 26mm and 31mm. Both SAs I worked with prefer the 26 on me and TBH, I prefer dainty, feminine pieces. Eventually I will have both sizes.  For now here is my Date Just 26mm with SS/RG and black MOP:
> View attachment 2993746




LOVE black MOP!!! I have a 26mm gold/stainless white face gold Roman numerals which I adore!!! Just wore it for 12 years and needed a change!! Love your Roley!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Freckles1 said:


> LOVE black MOP!!! I have a 26mm gold/stainless white face gold Roman numerals which I adore!!! Just wore it for 12 years and needed a change!! Love your Roley!!



Thank you *Freckles1*!  I was originally considering the same combo you mentioned, but once I saw black MOP, I fell in love.


----------



## MatAllston

LavenderIce said:


> I've been needing a watch for a long time.  I was deciding between 26mm and 31mm. Both SAs I worked with prefer the 26 on me and TBH, I prefer dainty, feminine pieces. Eventually I will have both sizes.  For now here is my Date Just 26mm with SS/RG and black MOP:
> View attachment 2993746



Congrats and the 26mm is perfect on you. I was in the same boat years ago with hubby telling me to go for the 31mm but I settled for the 26mm. It is the right size for me and a year later, I got my second Rolex and I went with another 26mm as well.


----------



## deltalady

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you *deltalady*!  I've been feeling like the odd woman out with a 26mm seeing 31-36mm all over here and pressure from my friend, but I have to go with what's right for me.



I understand! I have a 26mm and it's the perfect size for my tiny wrist.


----------



## LavenderIce

MatAllston said:


> Congrats and the 26mm is perfect on you. I was in the same boat years ago with hubby telling me to go for the 31mm but I settled for the 26mm. It is the right size for me and a year later, I got my second Rolex and I went with another 26mm as well.



Thank you *MatAllston*!  Which ones do you have?



deltalady said:


> I understand! I have a 26mm and it's the perfect size for my tiny wrist.



Thanks again *deltalady*!


----------



## phillj12

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you *deltalady*!  I've been feeling like the odd woman out with a 26mm seeing 31-36mm all over here and pressure from my friend, but I have to go with what's right for me.




Absolutely!! It looks great!


----------



## LavenderIce

phillj12 said:


> Absolutely!! It looks great!



Thank you *phillj*!


----------



## chessmont

LavenderIce said:


> I've been needing a watch for a long time.  I was deciding between 26mm and 31mm. Both SAs I worked with prefer the 26 on me and TBH, I prefer dainty, feminine pieces. Eventually I will have both sizes.  For now here is my Date Just 26mm with SS/RG and black MOP:
> View attachment 2993746



Beautiful watch and I do think it is a good size for you.


----------



## LavenderIce

chessmont said:


> Beautiful watch and I do think it is a good size for you.




Thank you chessmont!


----------



## MyDogTink

LavenderIce said:


> I've been needing a watch for a long time.  I was deciding between 26mm and 31mm. Both SAs I worked with prefer the 26 on me and TBH, I prefer dainty, feminine pieces. Eventually I will have both sizes.  For now here is my Date Just 26mm with SS/RG and black MOP:
> View attachment 2993746




This looks so beautiful. I'm so relieved to see a 26. I have a 26 and am looking to add another. While I like the 26 for my small wrists, I felt odd since so many members go for 31 and up.

Since I'm in the market for another Rolex, I've been reading this thread from the beginning and enjoying seeing everyone's beautiful watches.


----------



## LavenderIce

MyDogTink said:


> This looks so beautiful. I'm so relieved to see a 26. I have a 26 and am looking to add another. While I like the 26 for my small wrists, I felt odd since so many members go for 31 and up.
> 
> Since I'm in the market for another Rolex, I've been reading this thread from the beginning and enjoying seeing everyone's beautiful watches.




Thank you!  I'm glad I'm not alone in choosing a 26.  Good luck on your search for your next Rolex.


----------



## MatAllston

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you *MatAllston*!  Which ones do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are:


----------



## LavenderIce

MatAllston said:


> LavenderIce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *MatAllston*!  Which ones do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
Click to expand...


----------



## pennychiou

LavenderIce said:


> MatAllston said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree
Click to expand...


----------



## rebpin

I really need advice! I bought a 31 mm datejust with pink roman dial almost a year ago. I have recently thought about changing the dial to silver dial with diamonds hour markers. I dont dislike the pink roman dial, i actually like it very much. But I would want to add a bit bling bling to the watch. Unfortunately I can't afford to buy another watch.

Is it worth paying the  $2000 for upgrading the dial?


----------



## Nkh1

rebpin said:


> I really need advice! I bought a 31 mm datejust with pink roman dial almost a year ago. I have recently thought about changing the dial to silver dial with diamonds hour markers. I dont dislike the pink roman dial, i actually like it very much. But I would want to add a bit bling bling to the watch. Unfortunately I can't afford to buy another watch.
> 
> Is it worth paying the  $2000 for upgrading the dial?




I say go for it if you're going to love it. Might as well change the dial rather than spending 10 k up for another one . It's going to look great ! So yes I say do it . Even though it's 2 k it's going to be something u really want and consider it a upgrade


----------



## phillj12

nkouril said:


> I say go for it if you're going to love it. Might as well change the dial rather than spending 10 k up for another one . It's going to look great ! So yes I say do it . Even though it's 2 k it's going to be something u really want and consider it a upgrade




+1....if you just aren't going to be happy without the bling! I love my diamond markers!! It's a lot of $$ but if you will be happy, it's def worth it.


----------



## jellyv

rebpin said:


> I really need advice! I bought a 31 mm datejust with pink roman dial almost a year ago. I have recently thought about changing the dial to silver dial with diamonds hour markers. I dont dislike the pink roman dial, i actually like it very much. But I would want to add a bit b*ling bling to the watch. *Unfortunately I can't afford to buy another watch.
> 
> *Is it worth paying the  $2000 for upgrading the dial?*



No, it really isn't. Why not put that $2K into a pretty tennis bracelet, or another type of companion bracelet  that's blingy? I say it's not worth it because the pink is beautiful AND you will never get the money back on the diamond upgrade if you ever sell--it will simply depreciate like mad.


----------



## Nkh1

phillj12 said:


> +1....if you just aren't going to be happy without the bling! I love my diamond markers!! It's a lot of $$ but if you will be happy, it's def worth it.




+1.


----------



## luvchnl

rebpin said:


> I really need advice! I bought a 31 mm datejust with pink roman dial almost a year ago. I have recently thought about changing the dial to silver dial with diamonds hour markers. I dont dislike the pink roman dial, i actually like it very much. But I would want to add a bit bling bling to the watch. Unfortunately I can't afford to buy another watch.
> 
> Is it worth paying the  $2000 for upgrading the dial?




A year ago I also received the exact same 31mm watch as you and I absolutely love my Pink Roman dial!  After getting a 36mm diamond dial for variety as a second Rolex, my husband asked if I wanted to also change to a diamond dial on my other 31mm Rolex, which I replied no.  He thought that I might like a diamond dial when I was choosing my 31mm, but I chose the Roman dial, because I love Rolex Roman Numeral dials.  I would really miss my roman dial.  I find it more interesting than the dot diamond dial and a better everyday watch for me.  I wear non diamond dial/bezel watches more often than I do my watches with diamonds on them.  Just personal preference.

You have to do what's right for you.  If you really want the diamonds on your watch and won't miss the Romans, then it would be totally worth it for you to splurge now.
Do you not like the Pink Diamond dial?  I love the color of the pale pink dial like you have now a bit better than the silver.  They are both neutral colors and will go with anything.  If you decide not to do the diamond dial now, you can save the $2,000 to put towards your second Rolex with a diamond dial at a later time.  Trust me, you will want a second or third Rolex eventually


----------



## Oleander 2

Just wanted to say hi and happy to be able to post in this forum.  Just got this for my 40th birthday pressie.  Lady date just 26mm, black face, diamond dial, diamond bezel, jubilee bracelet.  It's bling bling bling!  My wrists are small so I was debating between this and the Omega deville prestige (we could buy two Omega's for the price of one Rolex  but am happy we pulled the trigger with the Rolex.


----------



## LavenderIce

Oleander 2 said:


> Just wanted to say hi and happy to be able to post in this forum.  Just got this for my 40th birthday pressie.  Lady date just 26mm, black face, diamond dial, diamond bezel, jubilee bracelet.  It's bling bling bling!  My wrists are small so I was debating between this and the Omega deville prestige (I could buy two Omega's for the price of one Rolex  but am happy I pulled the trigger with the Rolex.




Congrats and happy birthday!  What a beautiful pressie!


----------



## CATEYES

Oleander 2 said:


> Just wanted to say hi and happy to be able to post in this forum.  Just got this for my 40th birthday pressie.  Lady date just 26mm, black face, diamond dial, diamond bezel, jubilee bracelet.  It's bling bling bling!  My wrists are small so I was debating between this and the Omega deville prestige (we could buy two Omega's for the price of one Rolex  but am happy we pulled the trigger with the Rolex.



Happy 40th Birthday! &#127881;&#127882;What a beautiful Rolex! You'll always remember this birthday when you look down at her &#127873; Congrats!


----------



## cung

Oleander 2 said:


> Just wanted to say hi and happy to be able to post in this forum.  Just got this for my 40th birthday pressie.  Lady date just 26mm, black face, diamond dial, diamond bezel, jubilee bracelet.  It's bling bling bling!  My wrists are small so I was debating between this and the Omega deville prestige (we could buy two Omega's for the price of one Rolex  but am happy we pulled the trigger with the Rolex.



It's hard to find black dial with 26mm rolex and it looks so chic with diamond bezel and markers. Very elegant but different look from traditional white or mop face, great choice. And congratulations on your coming 40th birthday, and your 1st rolex


----------



## Moirai

Oleander 2 said:


> Just wanted to say hi and happy to be able to post in this forum.  Just got this for my 40th birthday pressie.  Lady date just 26mm, black face, diamond dial, diamond bezel, jubilee bracelet.  It's bling bling bling!  My wrists are small so I was debating between this and the Omega deville prestige (we could buy two Omega's for the price of one Rolex  but am happy we pulled the trigger with the Rolex.



Happy 40th and congrats! It's beautiful - you made the right choice! I have worn my 26mm datejust everyday for 8 years and love it.


----------



## MatAllston

Oleander 2 said:


> Just wanted to say hi and happy to be able to post in this forum.  Just got this for my 40th birthday pressie.  Lady date just 26mm, black face, diamond dial, diamond bezel, jubilee bracelet.  It's bling bling bling!  My wrists are small so I was debating between this and the Omega deville prestige (we could buy two Omega's for the price of one Rolex  but am happy we pulled the trigger with the Rolex.



Happy Birthday and your watch is stunning. You are going to enjoy this forever. The 26mm is perfect on you. I have a small wrist too and I own two 26mms.


----------



## Moirai

LavenderIce said:


> I've been needing a watch for a long time.  I was deciding between 26mm and 31mm. Both SAs I worked with prefer the 26 on me and TBH, I prefer dainty, feminine pieces. Eventually I will have both sizes.  For now here is my Date Just 26mm with SS/RG and black MOP:
> View attachment 2993746



Looks gorgeous on you! I love the look of black MOP and RG. I saw this at the jeweler's today


----------



## deltalady

Oleander 2 said:


> Just wanted to say hi and happy to be able to post in this forum.  Just got this for my 40th birthday pressie.  Lady date just 26mm, black face, diamond dial, diamond bezel, jubilee bracelet.  It's bling bling bling!  My wrists are small so I was debating between this and the Omega deville prestige (we could buy two Omega's for the price of one Rolex  but am happy we pulled the trigger with the Rolex.



Congrats! It looks great on you!


----------



## Moirai

MatAllston said:


> LavenderIce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *MatAllston*!  Which ones do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely watches.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oleander 2

Thank you for all the kind comments.

To get the watch fitted and balanced correctly, the AD had to remove the permanent link at the 6 o'clock side (ie I needed 4 links removed in total for the fit but it was unbalanced - the watch wasn't dead center in my wrist - so they had to remove one permanent link on the 6'clock side). This is the jubilee bracelet btw. Curious if any ladies with small wrists had to do the same?

Also since it's my first Rolex, what should I do to keep it clean?


----------



## Oleander 2

cung said:


> It's hard to find black dial with 26mm rolex and it looks so chic with diamond bezel and markers. Very elegant but different look from traditional white or mop face, great choice. And congratulations on your coming 40th birthday, and your 1st rolex



I did consider the mop face but the only one the store had had a very bumpy mop - looked like there was a big air bubble on it and I didn't know if that would bother me. Tried on the black face and it looked super sharp and in some ways more dramatic. 

Aside - there was another lady looking at Rolex too - the bigger size datejust and trying to decide if it was too much bling for everyday wear. I said no as I was planning on wearing mine everyday and it's diamond bezel, diamond dial.  i'm of the mind that if you are going to spend the money on something, you should use it rather than have it sit at home but curious if other ladies out there only wear their diamond watches on certain occasions rather than everyday?


----------



## Lovefour

Finally can share my new rolex! 31 with rhodium roman dial. Thanks for the help on getting it sized.


----------



## Lovefour

rebpin said:


> I really need advice! I bought a 31 mm datejust with pink roman dial almost a year ago. I have recently thought about changing the dial to silver dial with diamonds hour markers. I dont dislike the pink roman dial, i actually like it very much. But I would want to add a bit bling bling to the watch. Unfortunately I can't afford to buy another watch.
> 
> Is it worth paying the  $2000 for upgrading the dial?


I know Rolex will change the color of face but I thought you could not add diamonds through them and if you go outside rolex warranties are void. Not sure about this maybe someone could explain.


----------



## Moirai

Lovefour said:


> Finally can share my new rolex! 31 with rhodium roman dial. Thanks for the help on getting it sized.



Nice!


----------



## milodrinker

MatAllston said:


> Happy Birthday and your watch is stunning. You are going to enjoy this forever. The 26mm is perfect on you. I have a small wrist too and I own two 26mms.



Love both your watches. Thinking of getting a a 26mm without bezel and oyster bracelet for everyday use.

Which one do you wear more?


----------



## Moirai

rebpin said:


> I really need advice! I bought a 31 mm datejust with pink roman dial almost a year ago. I have recently thought about changing the dial to silver dial with diamonds hour markers. I dont dislike the pink roman dial, i actually like it very much. But I would want to add a bit bling bling to the watch. Unfortunately I can't afford to buy another watch.
> 
> Is it worth paying the  $2000 for upgrading the dial?



I wouldn't do it if it voided the warranty or if not through an authorized jeweler. $2000 is a lot, ask yourself if you would rather use that money towards another piece of jewelry like a tennis bracelet as posted earlier or maybe hermes or cartier bracelet to accompany the watch.


----------



## chessmont

I wear my diamond bezel  Rolex Flower Dial every day.  If you get it, wear it I say!


----------



## Freckles1

Oleander 2 said:


> Just wanted to say hi and happy to be able to post in this forum.  Just got this for my 40th birthday pressie.  Lady date just 26mm, black face, diamond dial, diamond bezel, jubilee bracelet.  It's bling bling bling!  My wrists are small so I was debating between this and the Omega deville prestige (we could buy two Omega's for the price of one Rolex  but am happy we pulled the trigger with the Rolex.




Happy Birthday!! Your Rolex is beautiful. Glad you went for it!!


----------



## MatAllston

milodrinker said:


> Love both your watches. Thinking of getting a a 26mm without bezel and oyster bracelet for everyday use.
> 
> Which one do you wear more?



I wear the fancier one for work. The other one is for weekends and when I travel. I am very casual on the weekends so the jubilee and diamond dials are a tad to much for casual wear. I love them both.


----------



## LavenderIce

MatAllston said:


> I wear the fancier one for work. The other one is for weekends and when I travel. I am very casual on the weekends so the jubilee and diamond dials are a tad to much for casual wear. I love them both.



I like how distinct each one is.  Good choices!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeklins

Have been contemplating between 26 or 31.. Black or pink dial.. After trying both, ended up with size 26  hope I made the right choice.. So here's my new bae, black face, diamond dial, steel-rosegold.


----------



## Moirai

Jeklins said:


> Have been contemplating between 26 or 31.. Black or pink dial.. After trying both, ended up with size 26  hope I made the right choice.. So here's my new bae, black face, diamond dial, steel-rosegold.
> 
> View attachment 2999965



Looks perfect on you. Lovely with your bal and hermes.


----------



## deltalady

Jeklins said:


> Have been contemplating between 26 or 31.. Black or pink dial.. After trying both, ended up with size 26  hope I made the right choice.. So here's my new bae, black face, diamond dial, steel-rosegold.
> 
> View attachment 2999965



It looks great on you!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I'm not really a big watch person but my sweet husband is and has gotten these two beauties for me. I really enjoy them.


----------



## jellyv

^Wow, those are both fantastic. I love the brown dial with the giant VI. Good for hub!


----------



## LavenderIce

Jeklins said:


> Have been contemplating between 26 or 31.. Black or pink dial.. After trying both, ended up with size 26  hope I made the right choice.. So here's my new bae, black face, diamond dial, steel-rosegold.
> 
> View attachment 2999965



You made the right choice!  Looks beautiful on you!



PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3000004
> 
> 
> I'm not really a big watch person but my sweet husband is and has gotten these two beauties for me. I really enjoy them.



Your husband is a keeper!  They sure are beauties!


----------



## phillj12

Jeklins said:


> Have been contemplating between 26 or 31.. Black or pink dial.. After trying both, ended up with size 26  hope I made the right choice.. So here's my new bae, black face, diamond dial, steel-rosegold.
> 
> View attachment 2999965




Looks great! I really like the black/RG combo! Yes, and love it with the H bracelet and Bal!! Great combo!


----------



## phillj12

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3000004
> 
> 
> I'm not really a big watch person but my sweet husband is and has gotten these two beauties for me. I really enjoy them.




Lovely! The pink face with flowers is such a fun watch! Would love to have one!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LavenderIce said:


> I've been needing a watch for a long time.  I was deciding between 26mm and 31mm. Both SAs I worked with prefer the 26 on me and TBH, I prefer dainty, feminine pieces. Eventually I will have both sizes.  For now here is my Date Just 26mm with SS/RG and black MOP:
> View attachment 2993746




Hi M! [emoji8] I love your watch! Mine is a 31mm and I often wish I had gone with a 26mm. It's so dainty and feminine! Love it!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

oo_let_me_see said:


> Hi M! [emoji8] I love your watch! Mine is a 31mm and I often wish I had gone with a 26mm. It's so dainty and feminine! Love it!!!




Thank you E!  I'm still eyeing a 31mm.  I'm making myself wait a couple of years to see how I feel or if larger watches are still on trend. I do believe that a 26mm is more me.


----------



## luvchnl

oo_let_me_see said:


> Hi M! [emoji8] I love your watch! Mine is a 31mm and I often wish I had gone with a 26mm. It's so dainty and feminine! Love it!!!




I also have a 31mm & a 36mm DateJust, but I'm hoping that Rolex will trickle their new Ladies 28mm President size down to other models such as the regular DateJust.  The 26mm can look great on a small wrist, but I'm excited to see the future of this new Ladies DateJust President size.  I'm really wishing to have this size one day and I suspect it will be released possibly replacing the current 26mm size on all DateJust eventually.  Maybe, maybe not.  We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

luvchnl said:


> I also have a 31mm & a 36mm DateJust, but I'm hoping that Rolex will trickle their new Ladies 28mm President size down to other models such as the regular DateJust.  The 26mm can look great on a small wrist, but I'm excited to see the future of this new Ladies DateJust President size.  I'm really wishing to have this size one day and I suspect it will be released possibly replacing the current 26mm size on all DateJust eventually.  Maybe, maybe not.  We'll just have to wait and see.
> View attachment 3006496
> View attachment 3006497




Wow, very interesting!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

luvchnl said:


> I also have a 31mm & a 36mm DateJust, but I'm hoping that Rolex will trickle their new Ladies 28mm President size down to other models such as the regular DateJust.  The 26mm can look great on a small wrist, but I'm excited to see the future of this new Ladies DateJust President size.  I'm really wishing to have this size one day and I suspect it will be released possibly replacing the current 26mm size on all DateJust eventually.  Maybe, maybe not.  We'll just have to wait and see.
> View attachment 3006496
> View attachment 3006497



Nice. Thanks for posting.  They did come out with A few new models. &#128525;


----------



## phillj12

luvchnl said:


> I also have a 31mm & a 36mm DateJust, but I'm hoping that Rolex will trickle their new Ladies 28mm President size down to other models such as the regular DateJust.  The 26mm can look great on a small wrist, but I'm excited to see the future of this new Ladies DateJust President size.  I'm really wishing to have this size one day and I suspect it will be released possibly replacing the current 26mm size on all DateJust eventually.  Maybe, maybe not.  We'll just have to wait and see.
> View attachment 3006496
> View attachment 3006497




Interesting indeed!! I will be so bummed if they come out with a 34mm date just!! That would have been perfect for me!! But I am loving my 31mm! Haha!


----------



## phillj12

I've looked at the Rolex website, I still don't understand...what is the difference between a "lady" date just and a date just?


----------



## Jeklins

Moirai said:


> Looks perfect on you. Lovely with your bal and hermes.





deltalady said:


> It looks great on you!





LavenderIce said:


> You made the right choice!  Looks beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Your husband is a keeper!  They sure are beauties!





phillj12 said:


> Looks great! I really like the black/RG combo! Yes, and love it with the H bracelet and Bal!! Great combo!



Thank you dear for the lovely comments! Hope I can get my hands on the 31mm too


----------



## sheanabelle

PorscheGirl said:


> Not true. a Rolex is never out of place. And I think 36 has a LOT of character.



YES! Agreed.


----------



## Oleander 2

phillj12 said:


> I've looked at the Rolex website, I still don't understand...what is the difference between a "lady" date just and a date just?



Different sizes and difference options for face, dial etc. lady just date is 26mm, then they have lady just date pearl master, 31mm date just, and also date just which is 36mm size which was traditionally the men's size.


----------



## pennychiou

phillj12 said:


> Interesting indeed!! I will be so bummed if they come out with a 34mm date just!! That would have been perfect for me!! But I am loving my 31mm! Haha!



That just gives you another legitimate reason to make another purchase...


----------



## uhpharm01

pennychiou said:


> that just gives you another legitimate reason to make another purchase...



+1


----------



## uhpharm01

Will Rolex be discontiuning the DJII in 41MM because of the release of the Day Date 40mm?  thank you


----------



## Elsa Persson

Wow it looks beautiful on you. I just love it.


----------



## *MJ*

uhpharm01 said:


> Will Rolex be discontiuning the DJII in 41MM because of the release of the Day Date 40mm?  thank you




I'm wondering this too! [emoji16]


----------



## uhpharm01

*MJ* said:


> I'm wondering this too! [emoji16]



&#128591;&#127995; I hope not.


----------



## *MJ*

uhpharm01 said:


> &#128591;&#127995; I hope not.



Me too uhpharm!! That one is my next Rolex...I hope!!


----------



## mfa777

Hi everyone! I ve purchased TT Datejust Jubilee 36mm steel dial fluted bezel few days ago and not sure if I made the right choice  Mostly cause I wanted Daytona and was talked out of it, cause it too "masculine".  What do you think? bottom right is my watch and other 3 options to exchange... ( I can't start my own thread yet)


----------



## DoublekMom

mfa87 said:


> Hi everyone! I ve purchased TT Datejust Jubilee 36mm steel dial fluted bezel few days ago and not sure if I made the right choice  Mostly cause I wanted Daytona and was talked out of it, cause it too "masculine".  What do you think? bottom right is my watch and other 3 options to exchange... ( I can't start my own thread yet)


Bottom left is my personal favorite, With top left coming in close 2nd.


----------



## mfa777

DoublekMom said:


> Bottom left is my personal favorite, With top left coming in close 2nd.


Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

DoublekMom said:


> Bottom left is my personal favorite, With top left coming in close 2nd.



+1 very classy.


----------



## Freckles1

mfa87 said:


> Hi everyone! I ve purchased TT Datejust Jubilee 36mm steel dial fluted bezel few days ago and not sure if I made the right choice  Mostly cause I wanted Daytona and was talked out of it, cause it too "masculine".  What do you think? bottom right is my watch and other 3 options to exchange... ( I can't start my own thread yet)




Two on the left. Top left is my favorite with your skin tone!!!!


----------



## mfa777

Freckles1 said:


> Two on the left. Top left is my favorite with your skin tone!!!!


Thank you very much )


----------



## mfa777

uhpharm01 said:


> +1 very classy.


Thank you!


----------



## Freckles1

mfa87 said:


> Thank you very much )




Btw your wedding ring is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mfa777

Freckles1 said:


> Btw your wedding ring is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Oleander 2

Freckles1 said:


> Two on the left. Top left is my favorite with your skin tone!!!!



+1 on this.


----------



## mfa777

Oleander 2 said:


> +1 on this.


Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

mfa87 said:


> Hi everyone! I ve purchased TT Datejust Jubilee 36mm steel dial fluted bezel few days ago and not sure if I made the right choice  Mostly cause I wanted Daytona and was talked out of it, cause it too "masculine".  What do you think? bottom right is my watch and other 3 options to exchange... ( I can't start my own thread yet)



I like all of them except the one on the bottom right. I like the one on the bottom left the most &#128522; GL deciding. I just to repeat myself. &#128522;


----------



## mfa777

uhpharm01 said:


> I like all of them except the one on the bottom right. I like the one on the bottom left the most &#128522; GL deciding.


Thank you for the help


----------



## jyyanks

mfa87 said:


> Hi everyone! I ve purchased TT Datejust Jubilee 36mm steel dial fluted bezel few days ago and not sure if I made the right choice  Mostly cause I wanted Daytona and was talked out of it, cause it too "masculine".  What do you think? bottom right is my watch and other 3 options to exchange... ( I can't start my own thread yet)



I have the exact one (bottom left) and love it. It goes with everything.


----------



## mfa777

jyyanks said:


> I have the exact one (bottom left) and love it. It goes with everything.


Yes, its very beautiful!!!  Thank you for the picture! How long have you had it for? I see that its in very good shape and I was told that oyster bracelet shows scratches a lot, but yours look great.


----------



## HRHtcs

mine  I wear the midsize 31mm. 

Here it is with my honeys deep sea!


----------



## danielG

mfa87 said:


> Hi everyone! I ve purchased TT Datejust Jubilee 36mm steel dial fluted bezel few days ago and not sure if I made the right choice  Mostly cause I wanted Daytona and was talked out of it, cause it too "masculine".  What do you think? bottom right is my watch and other 3 options to exchange... ( I can't start my own thread yet)



top-left is definitely the best on you.
is it the red grape, btw. ??


----------



## mfa777

danielG said:


> top-left is definitely the best on you.
> is it the red grape, btw. ??


Thank you! Its black mother of pearl.


----------



## VCAforever

mfa87 said:


> Hi everyone! I ve purchased TT Datejust Jubilee 36mm steel dial fluted bezel few days ago and not sure if I made the right choice  Mostly cause I wanted Daytona and was talked out of it, cause it too "masculine".  What do you think? bottom right is my watch and other 3 options to exchange... ( I can't start my own thread yet)


Hi I'm new to this thread, reading from the start as I'm contemplating buying my 1st Rolex but in a dilemma over size and the dial choice!

Anyway with your skin tone what looks really gorgeous are the 2 on the left. If I had to make a choice from the 2 it would be the 1st top left! What pulls on your heartstrings? Whatever you decide you've got to wear it, and I'm sure you'll make the right decision. Good luck!


----------



## mfa777

VCAforever said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread, reading from the start as I'm contemplating buying my 1st Rolex but in a dilemma over size and the dial choice!
> 
> Anyway with your skin tone what looks really gorgeous are the 2 on the left. If I had to make a choice from the 2 it would be the 1st top left! What pulls on your heartstrings? Whatever you decide you've got to wear it, and I'm sure you'll make the right decision. Good luck!


Thank you for the help  I have the same dilemma, and I don't know what metals I want lol I have yellow gold and platinum jewelry and thought that tt datejust would be the best choice, but I feel that SS looks better ( I liked Daytona and Submariner in two tone though). Two tone jubilee bracelet is nice, but the dial options are not in my taste, I want Roman numerals on silver face, and tt only has steel that is too dark ( white and white MOP I didn't like in size 36mm, I feel like they look better on 31mm).  So I am trying to find the best option  )


----------



## deltalady

mfa87 said:


> Hi everyone! I ve purchased TT Datejust Jubilee 36mm steel dial fluted bezel few days ago and not sure if I made the right choice  Mostly cause I wanted Daytona and was talked out of it, cause it too "masculine".  What do you think? bottom right is my watch and other 3 options to exchange... ( I can't start my own thread yet)



Bottom left gets my vote.


----------



## uhpharm01

*MJ* said:


> Me too uhpharm!! That one is my next Rolex...I hope!!


i just found out we're fine. Rolex is keeping the Datejust II 41mm&#128521;


----------



## *MJ*

uhpharm01 said:


> i just found out we're fine. Rolex is keeping the Datejust II 41mm&#128521;



Yay!! That's great news!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## luvchnl

uhpharm01 said:


> i just found out we're fine. Rolex is keeping the Datejust II 41mm&#128521;




This is also speculation.  Rolex Authorized jewelers do not know what Rolex will do ahead of the Annual Baselworld events.  No one expected that the DayDate 41 would be discontinued.  No one expected a 40mm DayDate and the 28mm DateJust President.  It all came as a surprise to everyone, including Authorized Dealers.  They are not informed of this type of thing prior to annual Baselworld new releases.
If you have your hearts set on a new 41mm DateJust, it's best to get it just in case.  No one knows.  Even if they do discontinue it, the ADs should have stock for a while after an announcement is made.  They will continue to have it available until they sell through what would be left of their 41mm stock.
Authorized Rolex dealers have no advanced notice of price increases or of new or discontinued models.  Their guess is just as good as yours and mine


----------



## luvchnl

mfa87 said:


> Hi everyone! I ve purchased TT Datejust Jubilee 36mm steel dial fluted bezel few days ago and not sure if I made the right choice  Mostly cause I wanted Daytona and was talked out of it, cause it too "masculine".  What do you think? bottom right is my watch and other 3 options to exchange... ( I can't start my own thread yet)




I like the two on the left as well   Your watch is also beautiful, it's just that I prefer a single tone watch.                                                   If you like two tone, then keep the one that you have, or exchange it for the two tone oyster bracelet if it's the sporty oyster bracelet that you loved about the Daytona.


----------



## mfa777

deltalady said:


> Bottom left gets my vote.


Thank you!


----------



## chessmont

I like the one you have on you but if you were to change I like the top left.


----------



## jyyanks

mfa87 said:


> Yes, its very beautiful!!!  Thank you for the picture! How long have you had it for? I see that its in very good shape and I was told that oyster bracelet shows scratches a lot, but yours look great.



I've had it for awhile and wear it every day and while it's not perfect, it doesn't look beat up.  I can see why people say the Oyster shows scratches more than the jubilee but I like the look of the Oyster better.  I you are worried, you can send to Rolex for cleaning (expensive) but they do a  great job buffing out the wear and tear and it comes out looking band new!!


----------



## uhpharm01

luvchnl said:


> This is also speculation.  Rolex Authorized jewelers do not know what Rolex will do ahead of the Annual Baselworld events.  No one expected that the DayDate 41 would be discontinued.  No one expected a 40mm DayDate and the 28mm DateJust President.  It all came as a surprise to everyone, including Authorized Dealers.  They are not informed of this type of thing prior to annual Baselworld new releases.
> If you have your hearts set on a new 41mm DateJust, it's best to get it just in case.  No one knows.  Even if they do discontinue it, the ADs should have stock for a while after an announcement is made.  They will continue to have it available until they sell through what would be left of their 41mm stock.
> Authorized Rolex dealers have no advanced notice of price increases or of new or discontinued models.  Their guess is just as good as yours and mine



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

*MJ* said:


> Yay!! That's great news!! Thanks for sharing!!



You're welcome.


----------



## uhpharm01

*MJ* said:


> Yay!! That's great news!! Thanks for sharing!!



Hi there. Day date II was discontinued.  it has been replaced by the Day Date 40 mm


----------



## uhpharm01

*MJ* said:


> Yay!! That's great news!! Thanks for sharing!!



The Datejust II is being redesigned. They are changing to the bezel a little eg the proportions  and the new design will be out in Sept. &#55357;&#56842; I want the two tone  DJII with the lumi markers.


----------



## pjhm

mfa87 said:


> Hi everyone! I ve purchased TT Datejust Jubilee 36mm steel dial fluted bezel few days ago and not sure if I made the right choice  Mostly cause I wanted Daytona and was talked out of it, cause it too "masculine".  What do you think? bottom right is my watch and other 3 options to exchange... ( I can't start my own thread yet)




The bottom right looks the best but I may be biased because it looks like mine. Seriously I think it's the prettiest of the four. Keep it!


----------



## uhpharm01

luvchnl said:


> This is also speculation.  Rolex Authorized jewelers do not know what Rolex will do ahead of the Annual Baselworld events.  No one expected that the DayDate 41 would be discontinued.  No one expected a 40mm DayDate and the 28mm DateJust President.  It all came as a surprise to everyone, including Authorized Dealers.  They are not informed of this type of thing prior to annual Baselworld new releases.
> If you have your hearts set on a new 41mm DateJust, it's best to get it just in case.  No one knows.  Even if they do discontinue it, the ADs should have stock for a while after an announcement is made.  They will continue to have it available until they sell through what would be left of their 41mm stock.
> Authorized Rolex dealers have no advanced notice of price increases or of new or discontinued models.  Their guess is just as good as yours and mine



I just got off the phone with a AD and she stated that the DJII 41mm was being redesigned.


----------



## mfa777

pjhm said:


> The bottom right looks the best but I may be biased because it looks like mine. Seriously I think it's the prettiest of the four. Keep it!


Thank you! What dial do you have? mine is steel color and if I keep it I thought just getting different dial, maybe white... cause steel looks dark sometimes


----------



## *MJ*

uhpharm01 said:


> The Datejust II is being redesigned. They are changing to the bezel a little eg the proportions  and the new design will be out in Sept. &#65533;&#65533; I want the two tone  DJII with the lumi markers.



Oh I see! Thanks for the update!


----------



## uhpharm01

*MJ* said:


> Oh I see! Thanks for the update!



This is according to my AD. you're welcome. &#128522;


----------



## luvchnl

uhpharm01 said:


> I just got off the phone with a AD and she stated that the DJII 41mm was being redesigned.





uhpharm01 said:


> The Datejust II is being redesigned. They are changing to the bezel a little eg the proportions  and the new design will be out in Sept. &#55357;&#56842; I want the two tone  DJII with the lumi markers.






Seems like they must have the magical crystal ball then &#128516;  There is no new configuration of the DJII to be released this September that I'm aware of.


----------



## pjhm

mfa87 said:


> Thank you! What dial do you have? mine is steel color and if I keep it I thought just getting different dial, maybe white... cause steel looks dark sometimes




Mine is older and has a gold colored dial


----------



## uhpharm01

luvchnl said:


> Seems like they must have the magical crystal ball then &#128516;  There is no new configuration of the DJII to be released this September that I'm aware of.



Its either available or not available when I do go to buy. It's no big deal. It's just a material item.


----------



## uhpharm01

luvchnl said:


> Seems like they must have the magical crystal ball then &#128516;  There is no new configuration of the DJII to be released this September that I'm aware of.




I spoke with my usually AD and she stated that there will be no changes to the DJII and it will be around for a while.


----------



## uhpharm01

*MJ* said:


> Oh I see! Thanks for the update!


Update.  I spoke to my usually AD and no changes will be made to the DJII and it will be around for a while.


----------



## luvchnl

uhpharm01 said:


> I spoke with my usually AD and she stated that there will be no changes to the DJII and it will be around for a while.




 &#128077;  The 41mm DJII that you plan to get looks really nice on you in the photo you shared earlier in this thread.  You are going to love it &#10084;&#65039;  This is great news for you


----------



## uhpharm01

luvchnl said:


> &#128077;  The 41mm DJII that you plan to get looks really nice on you in the photo that you shared earlier in this thread.  You are going to love it &#10084;&#65039;  This is great news for you



Thank you.


----------



## *MJ*

uhpharm01 said:


> Update.  I spoke to my usually AD and no changes will be made to the DJII and it will be around for a while.




Thank you for that uhpharm! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## uhpharm01

*MJ* said:


> Thank you for that uhpharm! [emoji4][emoji106]



You're welcome.


----------



## luvchnl

uhpharm01 said:


> i just found out we're fine. Rolex is keeping the Datejust II 41mm&#128521;







luvchnl said:


> This is also speculation.  Rolex Authorized jewelers do not know what Rolex will do ahead of the Annual Baselworld events.  No one expected that the DayDate 41 would be discontinued.  No one expected a 40mm DayDate and the 28mm DateJust President.  It all came as a surprise to everyone, including Authorized Dealers.  They are not informed of this type of thing prior to annual Baselworld new releases.
> If you have your hearts set on a new 41mm DateJust, it's best to get it just in case.  No one knows.  Even if they do discontinue it, the ADs should have stock for a while after an announcement is made.  They will continue to have it available until they sell through what would be left of their 41mm stock.
> Authorized Rolex dealers have no advanced notice of price increases or of new or discontinued models.  Their guess is just as good as yours and mine




Yes Rolex is keeping the DJII 41mm for now.  Just to clarify, I was speaking of the DJII and the speculation that the DJII will be discontinued in the near future 2016.  As of right now, Rolex 2015 is definitely still selling the DJII as there was no announcement at Baselworld 2015 of the DJII being discontinued or redesigned.  If it were to be discontinued for mid 2015, an announcement would have been made at Baselworld 2015 this past April.
The DJII is still being sold this year, mid next year is anyone's guess.  Just keep an eye out for any new Rolex announcements at Baselworld 2016 in April 

Many are speculating that the DJII 41mm will be discontinued mid 2016 following they way of the DDII downsized to 40mm.  As of now, it's all just speculation.  Who knows if we'll be surprised at Baselworld 2016.
The annual Baselworld event is when watchmakers announce any new models, new features, redesigned models, and discontinued models.  Only then will we know for certain.


----------



## uhpharm01

luvchnl said:


> Yes Rolex is keeping the DJII 41mm for now.  Just to clarify, I was speaking of the DJII and the speculation that the DJII will be discontinued in the near future 2016.  As of right now, Rolex 2015 is definitely still selling the DJII as there was no announcement at Baselworld 2015 of the DJII being discontinued or redesigned.  If it were to be discontinued for mid 2015, an announcement would have been made at Baselworld 2015 this past April.
> The DJII is still being sold this year, mid next year is anyone's guess.  Just keep an eye out for any new Rolex announcements at Baselworld 2016 in April
> 
> Many are speculating that the DJII 41mm will be discontinued mid 2016 following they way of the DDII downsized to 40mm.  As of now, it's all just speculation.  Who knows if we'll be surprised at Baselworld 2016.
> The annual Baselworld event is when watchmakers announce any new models, new features, redesigned models, and discontinued models.  Only then will we know for certain.



Thanks. I'll start saving now!!! I'll keep my eye out for the Baselworld 2016.


----------



## Dany_37

My 'new-to-me' Rolex Datejust 26mm with diamond markers model 69173...she's a older girl from circa 1998.


----------



## Oleander 2

Dany_37 said:


> My 'new-to-me' Rolex Datejust 23mm with diamond markers model 69173...she's a older girl from circa 1998.


  Very nice!  The older ones were 23mm then rather than 26mm?


----------



## Dany_37

Oleander 2 said:


> Very nice!  The older ones were 23mm then rather than 26mm?


 
I meant 26mm.  My mistake! 

And thank you!!


----------



## Oleander 2

Dany_37 said:


> I meant 26mm.  My mistake!
> 
> And thank you!!



ah ok   I was thinking the size looked like a 26mm but didn't know if your wrist was just tiny.


----------



## deltalady

Dany_37 said:


> My 'new-to-me' Rolex Datejust 26mm with diamond markers model 69173...she's a older girl from circa 1998.



It looks lovely on you!


----------



## Dany_37

Oleander 2 said:


> ah ok   I was thinking the size looked like a 26mm but didn't know if your wrist was just tiny.


 

I pray for a tiny anything on my body!!


----------



## Dany_37

deltalady said:


> It looks lovely on you!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Dany_37

Oleander 2 said:


> ah ok   I was thinking the size looked like a 26mm but didn't know if your wrist was just tiny.


 

I was posting and typing so fast, I have no idea where 23 came from.


----------



## sam smith

I received my SS daytona last month after a long wait.They really make you plea for this watch but worth waiting.You wont believe i have to sell my rolex seamaster to get this one.Its really beautiful, if you have one really take proud in wearing that because they are really rare and are the least manufactured model by rolex.


----------



## uhpharm01

sam smith said:


> I received my SS daytona last month after a long wait.They really make you plea for this watch but worth waiting.You wont believe i have to sell my rolex seamaster to get this one.Its really beautiful, if you have one really take proud in wearing that because they are really rare and are the least manufactured model by rolex.



Congrats on buying a Daytona. They gorgeous watches. On my Rolex wish list is the two tone white or cream dial Daytona. I have two other Rolexes on my Rolex wish list!!!


----------



## RadarLove

I'm so happy to have picked up my dream watch on a recent trip to Switzerland.  I've known for a long time that I wanted a stainless steel Rolex with a blue face and am thrilled with what I ended up with.  I like that the overall look is sporty/casual with the smooth bezel and index markers, but the jubilee bracelet keeps it feminine.  I also have quite large hands and long fingers so I think the 31mm size works best for me.

I love checking out all the gorgeous goodies on this thread!


----------



## phillj12

Beautiful and how fun to have gotten it in Switzerland!


----------



## poshmommy

RadarLove said:


> I'm so happy to have picked up my dream watch on a recent trip to Switzerland.  I've known for a long time that I wanted a stainless steel Rolex with a blue face and am thrilled with what I ended up with.  I like that the overall look is sporty/casual with the smooth bezel and index markers, but the jubilee bracelet keeps it feminine.  I also have quite large hands and long fingers so I think the 31mm size works best for me.
> 
> I love checking out all the gorgeous goodies on this thread!



Congrats!  It's really pretty!


----------



## chessmont

RadarLove said:


> I'm so happy to have picked up my dream watch on a recent trip to Switzerland.  I've known for a long time that I wanted a stainless steel Rolex with a blue face and am thrilled with what I ended up with.  I like that the overall look is sporty/casual with the smooth bezel and index markers, but the jubilee bracelet keeps it feminine.  I also have quite large hands and long fingers so I think the 31mm size works best for me.
> 
> I love checking out all the gorgeous goodies on this thread!



Lovely watch and it is a good size on you.


----------



## RadarLove

Thanks guys   I am so happy with it.  Thanks for letting my share!


----------



## Blingaddict

Since hubby dear didn't do justice to this beauty.. Had it resized and am enjoying it to no end. It being used & loved has made dh happy too..


----------



## pjhm

Date just


----------



## larissajay

sam smith said:


> I received my SS daytona last month after a long wait.They really make you plea for this watch but worth waiting.You wont believe i have to sell my rolex seamaster to get this one.Its really beautiful, if you have one really take proud in wearing that because they are really rare and are the least manufactured model by rolex.



Dh just got me a SS Daytona for Mother's Day this year and I love it!  I got the white face.  I usually wear a midsize datejust so this is quite a bit larger, and yet it still looks completely feminine and appropriate for all occasions and dress.  I find myself looking at it and admiring it all day long!


----------



## pennychiou

poshmommy said:


> Congrats!  It's really pretty!



Yes.  It looks great on you.


----------



## JerseyGirlPam

I just became the owner of this new to me datejust.  My husband decided a few months ago that I should get one for my 50th birthday.   He and the watch are definitely keepers.


----------



## phillj12

JerseyGirlPam said:


> I just became the owner of this new to me datejust.  My husband decided a few months ago that I should get one for my 50th birthday.   He and the watch are definitely keepers.




Congrats! Happy birthday! What a great gift and awesome DH!


----------



## Nymf

JerseyGirlPam said:


> I just became the owner of this new to me datejust.  My husband decided a few months ago that I should get one for my 50th birthday.   He and the watch are definitely keepers.


 gorgeous and congratulations!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

JerseyGirlPam said:


> I just became the owner of this new to me datejust.  My husband decided a few months ago that I should get one for my 50th birthday.   He and the watch are definitely keepers.


Very nice Rolex.  Happy artyhat: Birthday.!!That was very sweet of your husband to get you a Rolex.   Does he have a single brother?  I'll marry him!!    I just love a DateJust Two-tone watch.


----------



## Nkh1

JerseyGirlPam said:


> I just became the owner of this new to me datejust.  My husband decided a few months ago that I should get one for my 50th birthday.   He and the watch are definitely keepers.




That's the one I want next  lucky !!!!! Congrats it's beautiful


----------



## sheanabelle

I can finally join. My other half surprised me with this little beauty a few weeks ago. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. He is the best! Good choice you think for my first??


----------



## DoublekMom

Congratulations,  it's a beauty!


----------



## jmcadon

LavenderIce said:


> I've been needing a watch for a long time.  I was deciding between 26mm and 31mm. Both SAs I worked with prefer the 26 on me and TBH, I prefer dainty, feminine pieces. Eventually I will have both sizes.  For now here is my Date Just 26mm with SS/RG and black MOP:
> View attachment 2993746



I also like the smaller, more feminine 26mm on me.  I have had mine since 1990 and still love it.  I did have the bezel replaced with a diamond channel set which really makes it look different.  More like jewelry, I think.  Yours is lovely...great choice!


----------



## blumster

sheanabelle said:


> I can finally join. My other half surprised me with this little beauty a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038945
> View attachment 3038946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He is the best! Good choice you think for my first??



It's perfect on you!!  Classy and timeless!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

LavenderIce said:


> I've been needing a watch for a long time.  I was deciding between 26mm and 31mm. Both SAs I worked with prefer the 26 on me and TBH, I prefer dainty, feminine pieces. Eventually I will have both sizes.  For now here is my Date Just 26mm with SS/RG and black MOP:
> View attachment 2993746



Congratulation!! Both watches look really gorgeous on you and i really love them!! 
I own 26mm with diamond and love the classic elegant look. I thought once that i should've gotten 31mm but now I have no regret! I really love 26 beauty. SAs recommended on me that it look better on my thin small wrist as well 
I also decided to save up for second one 31mm in different style in the future


----------



## etk123

My yacht master is running super slow. I noticed yesterday that the second hand was still, I tapped the face and it started again but It's not right now. I'm away and it's the only watch I have with me. It's my favorite summertime watch.  Boo.


----------



## maymay88

I like it big!


----------



## maymay88

My everyday watch


----------



## pennychiou

maymay88 said:


> My everyday watch



This one is absolutely great on your wrist.


----------



## Oleander 2

etk123 said:


> My yacht master is running super slow. I noticed yesterday that the second hand was still, I tapped the face and it started again but It's not right now. I'm away and it's the only watch I have with me. It's my favorite summertime watch.  Boo.



How long have you had it? Have you had it serviced?


----------



## dlovechanel

maymay88 said:


> My everyday watch



Love it! What size is it?


----------



## uhpharm01

maymay88 said:


> I like it big!



Beautiful. This is my favorite of the Daytona.


----------



## uhpharm01

maymay88 said:


> My everyday watch


Gorgeous. You picked the one with the mother of pearl. You're my hero. You have two Rolex watches. I have the 41mm and 36 mm on my wish list


----------



## maymay88

Thanks everyone! Here's another one. This one is 36mm. Somehow I like big face watches better. It's trendy


----------



## nova_girl

maymay88 said:


> My everyday watch



Absolutely gorgeous. I'm contemplating getting this reference (116234 MOP) but can't decide if I want the roman numerals or the diamonds.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

maymay88 said:


> Thanks everyone! Here's another one. This one is 36mm. Somehow I like big face watches better. It's trendy


Wow this looks so amazing! I just LOVE the oyster bracelet with the dark dial and diamond markers - perfection!!!


----------



## phillj12

maymay88 said:


> My everyday watch




I love both of yours, but I especially LOVE this one! I adore the MOP with diamond markers on a large face! I think that's the reason I still feel a bit bummed about getting the 31mm...I just love with the 36mm how you get such a big eye full of MOP and the diamonds really stand out. ENJOY your beautiful watches!


----------



## Charlottemouse

maymay88 said:


> Thanks everyone! Here's another one. This one is 36mm. Somehow I like big face watches better. It's trendy



This is gorgeous - I have the 36mm silver face diamond dial with the jubilee bracelet and love it.  Is this the black face or dark blue? Can't tell from the picture x


----------



## uhpharm01

maymay88 said:


> Thanks everyone! Here's another one. This one is 36mm. Somehow I like big face watches better. It's trendy


Love your watch and your nails are pretty too. What nail polish is that? TIA


----------



## bobonthewire

Long time lurker, nice to see all the pretty watches.

Here's my most recent watch; RG midsize date just with smooth bezel, Roman numeral markers and pink dial.


----------



## dlovechanel

bobonthewire said:


> Long time lurker, nice to see all the pretty watches.
> 
> Here's my most recent watch; RG midsize date just with smooth bezel, Roman numeral markers and pink dial.



Congrats on your new watch &#10084;

I like your bag,, is that gucci soho? Which type of soho is it?


----------



## pennychiou

bobonthewire said:


> Long time lurker, nice to see all the pretty watches.
> 
> Here's my most recent watch; RG midsize date just with smooth bezel, Roman numeral markers and pink dial.



This one undoubtedly is WOW.  The President bracelet looks go gorgeous.


----------



## bobonthewire

Thank you. It's the old style soho mini with a flap rather than the new style with a zip. It's really versatile at you can change the chain length by wrapping it in different ways


----------



## dsrm

Has anybody bought Rolex from Ben Bridges?


----------



## k1212

Recently got my first rolex baby while traveling in paris.  Fell in love with the pink dials and just had to purchase it.  It's a 31mm.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## nova_girl

k1212 said:


> Recently got my first rolex baby while traveling in paris.  Fell in love with the pink dials and just had to purchase it.  It's a 31mm.  Thanks for letting me share!



Very cute, I love it!


----------



## uhpharm01

k1212 said:


> Recently got my first rolex baby while traveling in paris.  Fell in love with the pink dials and just had to purchase it.  It's a 31mm.  Thanks for letting me share!



Very nice congrats. What a great gift from your trip to Paris.


----------



## McLoverly

dsrm said:


> Has anybody bought Rolex from Ben Bridges?



My aunt purchased her Rolex at Ben Bridges and was very happy with the service.


----------



## Sapphirepink

bobonthewire said:


> Long time lurker, nice to see all the pretty watches.
> 
> Here's my most recent watch; RG midsize date just with smooth bezel, Roman numeral markers and pink dial.



Your watch is gorgeous!


----------



## dsrm

McLoverly said:


> My aunt purchased her Rolex at Ben Bridges and was very happy with the service.



Thank you for your response. I will give my SA call to get my watch!


----------



## blumster

maymay88 said:


> Thanks everyone! Here's another one. This one is 36mm. Somehow I like big face watches better. It's trendy



love love love this on you!!!!!!!!!!  Your hands are stunning!


----------



## missD

McLoverly said:


> My aunt purchased her Rolex at Ben Bridges and was very happy with the service.



Husband got this stainless steel datejust there for 8-something percent off (essentially no tax). Service was good.


----------



## uhpharm01

missD said:


> Husband got this stainless steel datejust there for 8-something percent off (essentially no tax). Service was good.



Great deal.


----------



## dsrm

missD said:


> Husband got this stainless steel datejust there for 8-something percent off (essentially no tax). Service was good.



Thank you, I feel better with my decision to purchase from there. I was little hesitant before.


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

Dany_37 said:


> My 'new-to-me' Rolex Datejust 26mm with diamond markers model 69173...she's a older girl from circa 1998.



Absolutely love this entire combination!!!


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

k1212 said:


> Recently got my first rolex baby while traveling in paris.  Fell in love with the pink dials and just had to purchase it.  It's a 31mm.  Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous!!! How do you like the domed bezel?


----------



## uhpharm01

How much are the Two tone Daytona?  Thank you


----------



## Dany_37

CLO_Jetsetter said:


> Absolutely love this entire combination!!!


 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## ETenebris

uhpharm01 said:


> How much are the Two tone Daytona?  Thank you



It depends on the dial, etc., but they range from about $16k-$22k right now.


----------



## uhpharm01

ETenebris said:


> It depends on the dial, etc., but they range from about $16k-$22k right now.


Thanks. I got an answer also from my AD too.


----------



## colorado

I bought in 2014 a vintage Rolex Oyster Perpetual for my husband. He collects vintage watches.


----------



## uhpharm01

colorado said:


> I bought in 2014 a vintage Rolex Oyster Perpetual for my husband. He collects vintage watches.


Can you post a photo please?


----------



## colorado

uhpharm01 said:


> Can you post a photo please?



Yes, let me take a picture tomorrow. I'll add it than!


----------



## uhpharm01

colorado said:


> Yes, let me take a picture tomorrow. I'll add it than!



Okay. Sounds good.


----------



## monella

Hi everyone - can someone be so kind as to tell me what the price range is for a Rolex Datejust in the 31 to 36 size? Their website does not list prices. I am about to purchase my first luxury watch and I pretty much had my heart set on the Cartier Ballon Bleu in two tone. However, many ppl have suggested I look into Rolexes before purchasing. I've never been into Rolexes before and had no idea what the names of the various models were. I now know that when I go in, I want to look at the DateJust, but I'd like to have an idea of the price range first. TIA!


----------



## MyDogTink

monella said:


> Hi everyone - can someone be so kind as to tell me what the price range is for a Rolex Datejust in the 31 to 36 size? Their website does not list prices. I am about to purchase my first luxury watch and I pretty much had my heart set on the Cartier Ballon Bleu in two tone. However, many ppl have suggested I look into Rolexes before purchasing. I've never been into Rolexes before and had no idea what the names of the various models were. I now know that when I go in, I want to look at the DateJust, but I'd like to have an idea of the price range first. TIA!




You can look at Swiss Luxury's website. I believe they give a list price which should give you a rough idea.


----------



## tpcorbin

Wanted to add my daily watch...
I got this from my parents as a college graduation present over 10 years ago and still love it.  I added the diamond bezel two years ago.


----------



## monella

MyDogTink said:


> You can look at Swiss Luxury's website. I believe they give a list price which should give you a rough idea.



Thank you, I will!


----------



## L etoile

tpcorbin said:


> Wanted to add my daily watch...
> I got this from my parents as a college graduation present over 10 years ago and still love it.  I added the diamond bezel two years ago.
> View attachment 3065053



Gorgeous! Is it a 26?


----------



## tpcorbin

L etoile said:


> Gorgeous! Is it a 26?




Thanks! I think so.  Back then, the lady datejust in that size was all you pretty much saw on women!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Can Rolex customize a previous owned watch for example turning a smooth bezel watch to diamond set bezel or fluted bezel? any answer would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jellyv

tua said:


> Can Rolex customize a previous owned watch for example turning a smooth bezel watch to diamond set bezel or fluted bezel? any answer would be greatly appreciated




No, it allows only the changes that were originally possible for the particular watch's model number.


----------



## uhpharm01

ananthimathur said:


> I also want to buy myself a Rolex someday!



Same here.


----------



## L etoile

tpcorbin said:


> Thanks! I think so.  Back then, the lady datejust in that size was all you pretty much saw on women!



It's perfect with the diamond bezel. I think that a 26 with a diamond bezel looks slightly larger than a regular 26 but isn't too large on small wrists like a 31 could be.


----------



## Roku

I am in love with my classic 36mm platinum day-date (president) with roman markers and glacier blue dial. 

It's so subtle and people think it's stainless. I'm all about incognito luxury (like my RG daytona post-MK copy rollout) so it matches my style perfectly. 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Roku

bobonthewire said:


> Long time lurker, nice to see all the pretty watches.
> 
> Here's my most recent watch; RG midsize date just with smooth bezel, Roman numeral markers and pink dial.




wow
i just did a double take on this one. 
stunning. I was considering getting the medium size ballon bleu next but your photo has literally changed my thoughts upside down


----------



## uhpharm01

Roku said:


> I am in love with my classic 36mm platinum day-date (president) with roman markers and glacier blue dial.
> 
> It's so subtle and people think it's stainless. I'm all about incognito luxury (like my RG daytona post-MK copy rollout) so it matches my style perfectly.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Very Nice watch


----------



## DoublekMom

Roku said:


> I am in love with my classic 36mm platinum day-date (president) with roman markers and glacier blue dial.
> 
> It's so subtle and people think it's stainless. I'm all about incognito luxury (like my RG daytona post-MK copy rollout) so it matches my style perfectly.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Beautiful watch. I LOVE it!


----------



## Roku

uhpharm01 said:


> Very Nice watch





DoublekMom said:


> Beautiful watch. I LOVE it!



Thank you! I really love it. A little heavy, but still worth it.


----------



## McLoverly

I have a fairly nice watch collection and have owned several Rolex models over the years. I was never a big Rolex fan until I got my new 26mm Datejust. I have a cream MOP dial, roman numeral markers, fluted bezel, and jubilee bracelet. The size is so comfortable! I can easily sleep in it. I don't find my larger watches comfortable enough for daily wear and many of my other smaller watches seem too delicate. The 26mm Rolex is classic, but feels very solid.


----------



## pennychiou

Roku said:


> I am in love with my classic 36mm platinum day-date (president) with roman markers and glacier blue dial.
> 
> It's so subtle and people think it's stainless. I'm all about incognito luxury (like my RG daytona post-MK copy rollout) so it matches my style perfectly.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



What a beauty!!!


----------



## LiliO

McLoverly said:


> I have a fairly nice watch collection and have owned several Rolex models over the years. I was never a big Rolex fan until I got my new 26mm Datejust. I have a cream MOP dial, roman numeral markers, fluted bezel, and jubilee bracelet. The size is so comfortable! I can easily sleep in it. I don't find my larger watches comfortable enough for daily wear and many of my other smaller watches seem too delicate. The 26mm Rolex is classic, but feels very solid.


i love your avatar!  I have a similar looking dog and a similar pic like yours!


----------



## LiliO

Hi Rolex people!
I am new to this thread.  I had a rolex when I was 16 (I worked all summer for it) and that was 40 years ago!  I have cartier watches now and really am looking for a (i thought stainless until I saw that platinum one!).  I want the mens date just with the hidden closure on the jubilee band and wanted diamonds as the numbers with a fluted bezel.  I also like a white face but I don't think this exists.  I looked on the rolex site but didn't see it. 
anyway i wanted to say hello and hope to be a rolex owner soon.


----------



## Radissen

Here is mine: SS 26 mm Rolex Date with black dial, smooth bezel and jubilee bracelet.  I LOVE this watch and wear it 24/7. 

However I think I am going to replace the smooth bezel for a fluted bezel and perhaps get another dial next time I bring it in for service.


----------



## Roku

Same watch totally diff look from my previous pics ... Love the chameleon like characteristics of the glacier face


----------



## Roku

Radissen said:


> Here is mine: SS 26 mm Rolex Date with black dial, smooth bezel and jubilee bracelet.  I LOVE this watch and wear it 24/7.
> 
> However I think I am going to replace the smooth bezel for a fluted bezel and perhaps get another dial next time I bring it in for service.




I love the domed bezels! And I love your ring. What color dial are you thinking of next?


----------



## LiliO

blumster said:


> love love love this on you!!!!!!!!!!  Your hands are stunning!


love your watch...that is the one i'm looking for but with a fluted bezel vs diamonds...does your watch have the hidden clasp?  Do you know if you have to only get the presidential to get the hidden clasp?


----------



## LiliO

maymay88 said:


> My everyday watch


I love it.  What model is that if you don't mind...


----------



## lovequality

Hello,

I kind of begging to love rose gold. What do you guys think of Rolex's rose gold. Does it fade? I have heared that rose gold from Cartier fades. TIA. Xx


----------



## Roku

lovequality said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of begging to love rose gold. What do you guys think of Rolex's rose gold. Does it fade? I have heared that rose gold from Cartier fades. TIA. Xx




Everose, Rolex's most recent blend of rose gold, does not fade because it has platinum mixed into the batch. I love this. All of my extra links match the current band because the color is the same, vs my Cartier rose gold does not match because the rose turns yellow over time due to oxidization (of course they can polish it back).

However, rolex just in the last week came out with a new rose gold that is more pink than the everose. They haven't rolled out an official name yet so for now they are calling it "pink gold." I saw it in person and it def is a little more pink than the everose.

I still prefer the everose especially because of the plat bend and color permanence

As for Cartier, their 18k rose gold turns into a nice rich yellow gold color which is fine if you want your jewelry/watch to look like a deep 24k yellow


----------



## lovequality

Roku said:


> Everose, Rolex's most recent blend of rose gold, does not fade because it has platinum mixed into the batch. I love this. All of my extra links match the current band because the color is the same, vs my Cartier rose gold does not match because the rose turns yellow over time due to oxidization (of course they can polish it back).
> 
> However, rolex just in the last week came out with a new rose gold that is more pink than the everose. They haven't rolled out an official name yet so for now they are calling it "pink gold." I saw it in person and it def is a little more pink than the everose.
> 
> I still prefer the everose especially because of the plat bend and color permanence
> 
> As for Cartier, their 18k rose gold turns into a nice rich yellow gold color which is fine if you want your jewelry/watch to look like a deep 24k yellow


Wow! Thank you for your message. I appreciate your help.xx


----------



## Roku

Btw, does everyone know, Rolex is a nonprofit! Sure, they pay their employees, but most of their profits get invested back into the operation and research, so that they can improve on their quality and craftsmanship.

I'm not saying every company is this way, but, when you are a large company with lots of shareholders to keep happy, ones who only care about profits year over year and quarter over quarter... that's when you start to see manufacturers cutting corners...

Rolex doesn't do this, which is why I'm always a happy customer with them. They're not a Patek, sure, but it suits my needs and I love their commitment to quality. (Of course, next on my wish list is still the 36mm cartier ballon bleu in 18k yg...)


----------



## uhpharm01

Roku said:


> Btw, does everyone know, Rolex is a nonprofit! Sure, they pay their employees, but most of their profits get invested back into the operation and research, so that they can improve on their quality and craftsmanship.
> 
> I'm not saying every company is this way, but, when you are a large company with lots of shareholders to keep happy, ones who only care about profits year over year and quarter over quarter... that's when you start to see manufacturers cutting corners...
> 
> Rolex doesn't do this, which is why I'm always a happy customer with them. They're not a Patek, sure, but it suits my needs and I love their commitment to quality. (Of course, next on my wish list is still the 36mm cartier ballon bleu in 18k yg...)



I heard about Rolex being a nonprofit. I was really surprised about that. I'm glad that you are happy with your Rolex.


----------



## Kimwal02

diamondsr4ever said:


> here's some more [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989742
> View attachment 2989743
> View attachment 2989746



This is beautiful! What is the combination? Thank you!


----------



## Roku

Out to brunch w everose Daytona (posted here http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28924743)


----------



## Radissen

Sorry for the late response. I am thinking about getting a light pink or maybe silver. My dream is a MOP in a pinkish tone but that is out of my league.


----------



## lolasmom

Contemplating 31mm pink face , stainless Rolex but having a hard time deciding. It's such a gorgeous watch.  But wondering if pink could be a mistake. I love the date just pieces.  But then I saw one that has no date with white face and pink markers. Oh what to do!!?


----------



## jellyv

lolasmom said:


> Contemplating 31mm pink face , stainless Rolex but having a hard time deciding. It's such a gorgeous watch.  But wondering if pink could be a mistake. I love the date just pieces.  But then I saw one that has no date with white face and pink markers. Oh what to do!!?




I really don't think you'd have an issue with pink, as in getting tired of it or feeling it's too much of a specific color. It's gorgeous and also very much a neutral, surprisingly. I went with white and Romans and love it (31 mm DJ), but pink is right up there for me.


----------



## pjhm

Agree  ~ pink gold never gets tiring


----------



## jellyv

pjhm said:


> Agree  ~ pink gold never gets tiring




She was talking about dial color, not metal.


----------



## lolasmom

The watch I'm looking at has stick numbers not Roman numerals. Does this matter.  I think the retail is like $6,200 or so.  Would Roman numerals raise the cost?


----------



## lolasmom

Thanks for your replies. I have one more question. The store I'm dealing with has a preowned with diamond markers on a white face. It's also a date just.  Was told it was from 2008 or 9 and I love the look but warranty is for one year from this store only.  Would this be a mistake purchase.  Btw that's why I started looking at the new ones.


----------



## jellyv

Sticks and Romans are the same price. I only mentioned my Romans as anecdote, not to suggest it to you--sticks are great. 
The price you mentioned would depend on the bezel and band. For fluted bezel and Jubilee bracelet the retail is $7450, so you must mean domed bezel and Oyster bracelet.
Buying preowned is fine if the place is reputable and will be around for years. With a watch of that vintage you'd want to know if it's been serviced, because if not that's going to cost you around $600 before much longer. Also, be aware that diamonds depreciate a lot in the resale situation, so it needs to be a smoking deal.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi Ladies, I have a Steel Daytona with white face but am looking to upgrade to ever rose Daytona with black face. My question is my e ring and band is platinum so I'm not sure if they will look good together? Does anyone have this combination that can post a pic?


----------



## lolasmom

Do you mostly buy from jewelry stores that are local or do you buy resale from other places? Thanks.


----------



## DoublekMom

lolasmom said:


> Contemplating 31mm pink face , stainless Rolex but having a hard time deciding. It's such a gorgeous watch.  But wondering if pink could be a mistake. I love the date just pieces.  But then I saw one that has no date with white face and pink markers. Oh what to do!!?


I tried on the 34mm pink (salmon) date just and loved it. The pink is very subtle


----------



## Roku

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I have a Steel Daytona with white face but am looking to upgrade to ever rose Daytona with black face. My question is my e ring and band is platinum so I'm not sure if they will look good together? Does anyone have this combination that can post a pic?



I have an everrose with rose face and platinum band and ring... I think they do go well together; certainly better than yellow gold and everrose


----------



## Sparkledolll

Roku said:


> I have an everrose with rose face and platinum band and ring... I think they do go well together; certainly better than yellow gold and everrose



Thank you, would you mind posting a pic? I have been looking online but can't seem to find this combo!


----------



## lolasmom

Going for my watch today.  Trying to decide on face color. Model date just oyster perpetual no diamonds.  So choices are champagne or black or white or the pink which I favored the other day but not sure.  I know everyone has their favorite but I'd like to know if there is a downside to any of the choices.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Roku

Natalie j said:


> Thank you, would you mind posting a pic? I have been looking online but can't seem to find this combo!



Yes here it is:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28924743


----------



## jellyv

lolasmom said:


> Going for my watch today.  Trying to decide on face color. Model date just oyster perpetual no diamonds.  So choices are champagne or black or white or the pink which I favored the other day but not sure.  I know everyone has their favorite but I'd like to know if there is a downside to any of the choices.  Thanks so much.




It should be the one you are madly in love with. Take all the time you need. Try on and walk away and see what compels you--it's an expensive purchase, so it should really connect with you. You can go back to the store three or four more times, if that's what it takes to become sure. 

Other than personal preference, a factor to consider is readability. I dislike the silver dial, for example, because to me it's hard to read. Do you realize that some dials have markers that fluoresce, and some don't? My roman numbers don't light up, but sticks do. It didn't matter to me, just mentioning in case it matters to you.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Roku said:


> Yes here it is:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28924743




Looks beautiful on you. I was set on getting the black dial but seeing your pic makes me think I should reconsider.....


----------



## Roku

Natalie j said:


> Looks beautiful on you. I was set on getting the black dial but seeing your pic makes me think I should reconsider.....



Thanks. I think it's just a different look. The pink face has a softer look and the black has a more bolder statement look but still pretty with the 3 pink dials inside.


----------



## lolasmom

Wish I knew how to get a photo on here. Tried numerous times on LV board without success. So I came home today with my new 31 mm datejust  with a fluted bezel in white gold along with Roman numerals. I decided on a silver face which is weird because I never thought I would like it. I was going for the pink face Stainless steel.   I guess it's a woman's prerogative to change her mind.  I do that so well. I'm thrilled with this watch it's gorgeous and I'm over and done with indecision.  I can sleep tonight.


----------



## phillj12

lolasmom said:


> Wish I knew how to get a photo on here. Tried numerous times on LV board without success. So I came home today with my new 31 mm datejust  with a fluted bezel in white gold along with Roman numerals. I decided on a silver face which is weird because I never thought I would like it. I was going for the pink face Stainless steel.   I guess it's a woman's prerogative to change her mind.  I do that so well. I'm thrilled with this watch it's gorgeous and I'm over and done with indecision.  I can sleep tonight.




Congrats!!! I'm sure it's gorgeous and the fact that you are so happy is wonderful! Enjoy!


----------



## lolasmom

Thank you !


----------



## valencia_

Anyone know how to see if this is authentic?  Haha
And which model is this? 
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Roku

valencia_ said:


> Anyone know how to see if this is authentic?  Haha
> And which model is this?
> Thanks a lot in advance



18k YG Oyster 36mm Day Date with white m.o.p. dial, diamond markers and diamond bezel, president bracelet. 

The only way to tell nowadays if a watch is authentic is to take it apart. But to be honest, I don't think they ever made the Day Date MOP dial with the black thin ring (w the minute markers) around the edge, they only had that in silver dial for the diamond markers. I am not a Rolex expert though


----------



## chessmont

Pearl_x said:


> View attachment 3101758
> 
> 
> Hello all! I'm a long time lurker but I just purchased my first Rolex this afternoon & thought it would be a good time to introduce myself and say hello!
> It's a pre owned 26mm with a pink flavour mop dial and jubilee bracelet and I love it [emoji7]
> I have such a sense of achievement!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful and the size looks good on you!


----------



## lovemelon

Hi everyone, Can anyone help me with recommendations on where to buy/etc. I think I want either a black face oyster or a watch that's everose. I don't want to spend over 10k, is that feasible? Should I buy in the states or wait till I go to Europe in November? I live in the tysons area in VA as a fyi.


----------



## uhpharm01

lovemelon said:


> Hi everyone, Can anyone help me with recommendations on where to buy/etc. I think I want either a black face oyster or a watch that's everose. I don't want to spend over 10k, is that feasible? Should I buy in the states or wait till I go to Europe in November? I live in the tysons area in VA as a fyi.



New or used ?


----------



## nova_girl

lovemelon said:


> Hi everyone, Can anyone help me with recommendations on where to buy/etc. I think I want either a black face oyster or a watch that's everose. I don't want to spend over 10k, is that feasible? Should I buy in the states or wait till I go to Europe in November? I live in the tysons area in VA as a fyi.



Hey neighbor! I don't have an answer to your question but I think everose is beautiful.


----------



## gertuine

lovemelon said:


> Hi everyone, Can anyone help me with recommendations on where to buy/etc. I think I want either a black face oyster or a watch that's everose. I don't want to spend over 10k, is that feasible? Should I buy in the states or wait till I go to Europe in November? I live in the tysons area in VA as a fyi.


I agree with uhpharm01, I think it really depends on whether you want new or used.  I bought used at Bernard Watch, and I was super satisfied. (this isn't an ad^^)  I still love my watch and use it everyday, and have had no issues or anything.  But, of course, if you're interested in a new watch only, then... good question!  I wonder how the exchange rate is (haven't checked between US/Euro lately to be honest), what with the global economy having issues right now.  I know the US Dollar is certainly doing much better than the Korean won!


----------



## nova_girl

I'm really torn! I'm very close to buying my first Rolex and I was set on the 36mm but now I'm thinking the 31mm might be better. I have a 7 inch wrist so I feel that I can pull off a larger sized watch but I wonder if the 36mm is too big for a woman. However, since I do have a larger wrist I wonder if the 31mm will be too small. I have tried on both but I'm still not sure.

Also, if I get the 31mm I would most likely buy it brand new from the AD whereas if I get the 36mm I would have to buy it pre-owned. I don't mind buying pre-owned from a reputable seller but there is something special about buying it new and being the first owner. 

I will be going back through this thread and looking at the pictures, but is there anyone who owns a 31mm and has a 7 inch wrist that is willing to post pictures? Thank you!


----------



## Mininana

nova_girl said:


> I'm really torn! I'm very close to buying my first Rolex and I was set on the 36mm but now I'm thinking the 31mm might be better. I have a 7 inch wrist so I feel that I can pull off a larger sized watch but I wonder if the 36mm is too big for a woman. However, since I do have a larger wrist I wonder if the 31mm will be too small. I have tried on both but I'm still not sure.
> 
> Also, if I get the 31mm I would most likely buy it brand new from the AD whereas if I get the 36mm I would have to buy it pre-owned. I don't mind buying pre-owned from a reputable seller but there is something special about buying it new and being the first owner.
> 
> I will be going back through this thread and looking at the pictures, but is there anyone who owns a 31mm and has a 7 inch wrist that is willing to post pictures? Thank you!




I love my 36mm!! I don't know how big my wrists are but I do know I'm on the smaller side and I love how it looks. I want an even larger watch next!


----------



## Freckles1

LiliO said:


> Hi Rolex people!
> 
> I am new to this thread.  I had a rolex when I was 16 (I worked all summer for it) and that was 40 years ago!  I have cartier watches now and really am looking for a (i thought stainless until I saw that platinum one!).  I want the mens date just with the hidden closure on the jubilee band and wanted diamonds as the numbers with a fluted bezel.  I also like a white face but I don't think this exists.  I looked on the rolex site but didn't see it.
> 
> anyway i wanted to say hello and hope to be a rolex owner soon.




LiliO go find yourself a Rolex dealer. I would bet you they can find your watch or basically have it "made" to your specific wants! Rolex can change the face, bezel, etc 
Good luck!


----------



## uhpharm01

nova_girl said:


> I'm really torn! I'm very close to buying my first Rolex and I was set on the 36mm but now I'm thinking the 31mm might be better. I have a 7 inch wrist so I feel that I can pull off a larger sized watch but I wonder if the 36mm is too big for a woman. However, since I do have a larger wrist I wonder if the 31mm will be too small. I have tried on both but I'm still not sure.
> 
> Also, if I get the 31mm I would most likely buy it brand new from the AD whereas if I get the 36mm I would have to buy it pre-owned. I don't mind buying pre-owned from a reputable seller but there is something special about buying it new and being the first owner.
> 
> I will be going back through this thread and looking at the pictures, but is there anyone who owns a 31mm and has a 7 inch wrist that is willing to post pictures? Thank you!


https://m.rolex.com/rolex-dealers/dealer-locator/unitedstates

Try to find an authorized dealer in your country on the Rolex website.


----------



## jellyv

Freckles1 said:


> LiliO go find yourself a Rolex dealer. I would bet you they can find your watch or basically have it "made" to your specific wants! Rolex can change the face, bezel, etc
> Good luck!




Yep. Also, the white dial definitely exists; it's one of the classics. All new Jubilee bracelets have the hidden clasp--it's just part of the current design (and a major improvement over the older type).


----------



## nova_girl

Mininana said:


> I love my 36mm!! I don't know how big my wrists are but I do know I'm on the smaller side and I love how it looks. I want an even larger watch next!



I keep gravitating towards the 36mm and I think that's what I really want, but I'm just concerned that it would be too big to wear to more formal occasions. My MK watch, which I adore, is 41mm so I am also a fan of a larger watch!



uhpharm01 said:


> https://m.rolex.com/rolex-dealers/dealer-locator/unitedstates
> 
> Try to find an authorized dealer in your country on the Rolex website.



Thanks. I've been to the three ADs in my area several times already to try them both on but I'm still confused! I see a few more trips there in the near future.


----------



## milodrinker

nova_girl said:


> I'm really torn! I'm very close to buying my first Rolex and I was set on the 36mm but now I'm thinking the 31mm might be better. I have a 7 inch wrist so I feel that I can pull off a larger sized watch but I wonder if the 36mm is too big for a woman. However, since I do have a larger wrist I wonder if the 31mm will be too small. I have tried on both but I'm still not sure.
> 
> Also, if I get the 31mm I would most likely buy it brand new from the AD whereas if I get the 36mm I would have to buy it pre-owned. I don't mind buying pre-owned from a reputable seller but there is something special about buying it new and being the first owner.
> 
> I will be going back through this thread and looking at the pictures, but is there anyone who owns a 31mm and has a 7 inch wrist that is willing to post pictures? Thank you!




It sounds like you love the 36 more. I would save up a bit longer and get it new from rolex and you get the best of both worlds - that experience and a watch you truly love!


----------



## kimpossible

nova_girl said:


> I keep gravitating towards the 36mm and I think that's what I really want, but I'm just concerned that it would be too big to wear to more formal occasions. My MK watch, which I adore, is 41mm so I am also a fan of a larger watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I've been to the three ADs in my area several times already to try them both on but I'm still confused! I see a few more trips there in the near future.




Maybe during next visits you could take some pictures of both sizes on your wrist for comparison and to help you making your decision.


----------



## uhpharm01

kimpossible said:


> Maybe during next visits you could take some pictures of both sizes on your wrist for comparison and to help you making your decision.



+1

BTW. love your alias of Kimpossible. I just love little cartoon.


----------



## uhpharm01

kimpossible said:


> maybe during next visits you could take some pictures of both sizes on your wrist for comparison and to help you making your decision.



+1


----------



## kimpossible

uhpharm01 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> BTW. love your alias of Kimpossible. I just love little cartoon.




Thanks upharm01, I love cartoons too [emoji1]


----------



## LiliO

thanks jelly & freckles,
I did go to the Rolex store in the design district here in miami and they said they can't get a white face.
I'm going to go in again...i'll report back!


----------



## tpcorbin

I need help deciding on a new Rolex.

This is what I currently:



I want more casual and larger face. 
Should I go with domed or fluted bezel, jubilee or oyster bracelet.  I'm leaning toward fluted jubilee since it's the most different from what I currently have.


----------



## Oleander 2

tpcorbin said:


> I need help deciding on a new Rolex.
> 
> This is what I currently:
> View attachment 3114711
> 
> 
> I want more casual and larger face.
> Should I go with domed or fluted bezel, jubilee or oyster bracelet.  I'm leaning toward fluted jubilee since it's the most different from what I currently have.
> 
> View attachment 3114713
> View attachment 3114714


 I vote for fluted jubilee.  I think the domed bezel will be too plain for you after wearing your current one.


----------



## Roku

tpcorbin said:


> I need help deciding on a new Rolex.
> 
> This is what I currently:
> View attachment 3114711
> 
> 
> I want more casual and larger face.
> Should I go with domed or fluted bezel, jubilee or oyster bracelet.  I'm leaning toward fluted jubilee since it's the most different from what I currently have.
> 
> View attachment 3114713
> View attachment 3114714




Domed! I am all about the domed esp w the roman markers. I feel like the roman markers don't stand out as well w the fluted. I think fluted goes well w the stick or diamond markers but the roman (love!) goes better w domed.
Can't go wrong w either though!!


----------



## mcpro

Fluted bezel +1


----------



## uhpharm01

Can you have the fluted bezel with the Oyster bracelet  on the watch on the bottom of the photo that you posted


----------



## phillj12

Roku said:


> Domed! I am all about the domed esp w the roman markers. I feel like the roman markers don't stand out as well w the fluted. I think fluted goes well w the stick or diamond markers but the roman (love!) goes better w domed.
> Can't go wrong w either though!!




I think you should try both and see if you love one more than the other. It think it may be nice to have domed since it's so simple and Classic. Also could be nice to do jubilee band since you don't have that and in that case I'd do fluted. After going through Rolex shopping I think it's best to go with your [emoji175].


----------



## Freckles1

LiliO said:


> thanks jelly & freckles,
> 
> I did go to the Rolex store in the design district here in miami and they said they can't get a white face.
> 
> I'm going to go in again...i'll report back!




Yes yes!!!


----------



## phillj12

For NOVA GIRL...

I went through this several months ago and since I have a small wrist I went with the 31mm but still dream about a 36mm. I LOVE my watch and since i have a diamond bezel I'm glad I did the 31mm, but I really loved the 36mm! I say if you have a larger wrist you should go with the 36mm! So normal now for women to wear larger watches!! Good luck! 

Oh, and while I understand about getting a new watch, that will wear off very quickly and you could be left with a watch you don't love!


----------



## nova_girl

milodrinker said:


> It sounds like you love the 36 more. I would save up a bit longer and get it new from rolex and you get the best of both worlds - that experience and a watch you truly love!



Thank you for your advice. The 36mm is the one I initially wanted so I think that's why I keep going back to it but I think the 31mm might be more practical? I didn't think this would be such a hard decision lol.



kimpossible said:


> Maybe during next visits you could take some pictures of both sizes on your wrist for comparison and to help you making your decision.



That's a great idea. I've never taken pictures while at the AD so I'll definitely try to do that the next time I go, which may be this weekend while I'm in NYC. I might post the pictures here to get you guys' opinion if that's ok!



phillj12 said:


> For NOVA GIRL...
> 
> I went through this several months ago and since I have a small wrist I went with the 31mm but still dream about a 36mm. I LOVE my watch and since i have a diamond bezel I'm glad I did the 31mm, but I really loved the 36mm! I say if you have a larger wrist you should go with the 36mm! So normal now for women to wear larger watches!! Good luck!
> 
> Oh, and while I understand about getting a new watch, that will wear off very quickly and you could be left with a watch you don't love!



Thank you for your advice. I'm just so torn! I think part of me wants to have the Rolex boutique experience because I doubt I'll ever get to buy a Birkin from the boutique so this could be my only chance to have the "special boutique experience." Although, I know I shouldn't let that sway me.


----------



## Roku

LiliO said:


> Hi Rolex people!
> I am new to this thread.  I had a rolex when I was 16 (I worked all summer for it) and that was 40 years ago!  I have cartier watches now and really am looking for a (i thought stainless until I saw that platinum one!).  I want the mens date just with the hidden closure on the jubilee band and wanted diamonds as the numbers with a fluted bezel.  I also like a white face but I don't think this exists.  I looked on the rolex site but didn't see it.
> anyway i wanted to say hello and hope to be a rolex owner soon.





LiliO said:


> thanks jelly & freckles,
> I did go to the Rolex store in the design district here in miami and they said they can't get a white face.
> I'm going to go in again...i'll report back!



You can download the full PDF of allowed combo options here. Men's datejusts start on page 24.

It's a big file so I've attached the available options for 36mm stainless datejust diamond markers white gold bezel (they only have the bezels in gold metals, which match the gold metals on the markers so I'm assuming you're going for WG). You are right, they don't have stark white, only White MOP, for the diamond markers, unless you want the arabic numbers in between. The only way to get it the way you want would be going to aftermarket but you wouldn't want that. I don't think they have plat datejusts - I think they only have plat day-dates.

I think the silver and White MOP's both look lovely! The pink MOP looks like it has that certain white marble "pureness" look that I love too; would look so very pretty with stainless jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel imho, and not too pink


----------



## Roku

nova_girl said:


> Thank you for your advice. I'm just so torn! I think part of me wants to have the Rolex boutique experience because I doubt I'll ever get to buy a Birkin from the boutique so this could be my only chance to have the "special boutique experience." Although, I know I shouldn't let that sway me.



Definitely don't let it sway you - there are no real true Rolex "company stores" - even the ones that don't show the franchise name and just say "Rolex" are all franchises, local authorized Rolex dealers. Not the same as say an H or Chanel boutique where the store is owned by the company. (Actually Rolex is a nonprofit). An authorized dealer is an authorized dealer - it just boils down to how much rent they are willing to pay...


----------



## phillj12

Roku said:


> Definitely don't let it sway you - there are no real true Rolex "company stores" - even the ones that don't show the franchise name and just say "Rolex" are all franchises, local authorized Rolex dealers. Not the same as say an H or Chanel boutique where the store is owned by the company. (Actually Rolex is a nonprofit). An authorized dealer is an authorized dealer - it just boils down to how much rent they are willing to pay...




I TOTALLY agree! Buying my Rolex was just like buying jewelry from a random jewelry store. I didn't get any "special" treatment or wrapping. Also, since I'm guessing you live in Northern VA, there was a Rolex AD near Dulles that was willing to give me a 10 or maybe 15% discount on my Rolex. I mean I called and asked if they could match/beat a price from another store and so they said yes. So...there's that too. GOOD LUCK!! 

Also, I think the 36mm looks appropriate anyplace a 31mm does. Although I will say since mine has a blingy bezel, I might have been uncomfortable wearing it to work in a 36mm, but a gold bezel would have been fine.


----------



## uhpharm01

phillj12 said:


> I TOTALLY agree! Buying my Rolex was just like buying jewelry from a random jewelry store. I didn't get any "special" treatment or wrapping. Also, since I'm guessing you live in Northern VA, there was a Rolex AD near Dulles that was willing to give me a 10 or maybe 15% discount on my Rolex. I mean I called and asked if they could match/beat a price from another store and so they said yes. So...there's that too. GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> Also, I think the 36mm looks appropriate anyplace a 31mm does. Although I will say since mine has a blingy bezel, I might have been uncomfortable wearing it to work in a 36mm, but a gold bezel would have been fine.



That's good to know.


----------



## barbie444

Here is my small and humble Rolex "collection". Hoping to add a 31mm Everose Rolex with a presidential bracelet, fluted bezel, roman numeral dial with a 6 in diamonds soon.


----------



## LiliO

tpcorbin said:


> I need help deciding on a new Rolex.
> 
> This is what I currently:
> View attachment 3114711
> 
> 
> I want more casual and larger face.
> Should I go with domed or fluted bezel, jubilee or oyster bracelet.  I'm leaning toward fluted jubilee since it's the most different from what I currently have.
> 
> View attachment 3114713
> View attachment 3114714


fluted and jubilee


----------



## LiliO

Roku said:


> You can download the full PDF of allowed combo options here. Men's datejusts start on page 24.
> 
> It's a big file so I've attached the available options for 36mm stainless datejust diamond markers white gold bezel (they only have the bezels in gold metals, which match the gold metals on the markers so I'm assuming you're going for WG). You are right, they don't have stark white, only White MOP, for the diamond markers, unless you want the arabic numbers in between. The only way to get it the way you want would be going to aftermarket but you wouldn't want that. I don't think they have plat datejusts - I think they only have plat day-dates.
> 
> I think the silver and White MOP's both look lovely! The pink MOP looks like it has that certain white marble "pureness" look that I love too; would look so very pretty with stainless jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel imho, and not too pink


Roku you are amazing!  and your presidential is stunning!
Thank you so much!


----------



## LiliO

Roku said:


> Definitely don't let it sway you - there are no real true Rolex "company stores" - even the ones that don't show the franchise name and just say "Rolex" are all franchises, local authorized Rolex dealers. Not the same as say an H or Chanel boutique where the store is owned by the company. (Actually Rolex is a nonprofit). An authorized dealer is an authorized dealer - it just boils down to how much rent they are willing to pay...


Roku, i just quickly looked (its late and i'm so tired) and i think i like the white mop the best, the silver ones look like they have a design on them (?)
but i really wanted either the sticks or baguette diamonds on the 6 and 9 i believe.  I think that may only come on the presidential.
I also see you are a fan of the roman numerals.  I never associated them with a rolex before but I trust your taste.  so i'm now considering that.  This is to be my casual, go in the pool, the grocery store etc watch.  just fyi if that helps on your great advice that i really appreciate.


----------



## Roku

LiliO said:


> Roku, i just quickly looked (its late and i'm so tired) and i think i like the white mop the best, the silver ones look like they have a design on them (?)
> but i really wanted either the sticks or baguette diamonds on the 6 and 9 i believe.  I think that may only come on the presidential.
> I also see you are a fan of the roman numerals.  I never associated them with a rolex before but I trust your taste.  so i'm now considering that.  This is to be my casual, go in the pool, the grocery store etc watch.  just fyi if that helps on your great advice that i really appreciate.



I think selection "G" from the attached image above is silver diamond markers and no patterns. The silver face is def gonna look lighter than the stainless bracelet, so not entirely tone-on-tone and some good contrast. I have a 36mm daydate stainless/rosegold twotone jubilee bracelet rosegold fluted bezel and sticks and silver face but the face literally looks like pearly white. (this is very similar to your specs) Yes I think baguette diamonds for 6 and 9 on 36mm on day-dates only. I am so jealous that the 34mm's have so many more face options than either 36mm datejust or daydate! 

I do love roman markers BUT only with domed/smooth bezel. I think fluted bezel + roman markers is a too much, too many pointy things, and one takes away from the other. My fluteds are all diamond markers or sticks. I think to your point about the sticks, sticks and fluted bezel is super simple and lovely the way you put it - totally "classic/pure" - 36mm stainless jubilee bracelet, WG fluted bezel, white face, stick markers. Consider that option "G" diamond/silver face though! Something about the white face on the rolexes look a little "plastic" to me, although I like the clean look, and I love the pearly sheen that some silvers have. At the same time, next on my list is white face (36mm yellow gold daydate / romans / domed bezel / white) but gosh if they allowed silver face w yellow roman markers I would get that. 

Do keep us all posted on your findings! (and final product of course!!)


----------



## Roku

barbie444 said:


> Here is my small and humble Rolex "collection". Hoping to add a 31mm Everose Rolex with a presidential bracelet, fluted bezel, roman numeral dial with a 6 in diamonds soon.



Classic collection! I love the salmon pink face! It's such a classic.


----------



## Lovefour

nova_girl said:


> I'm really torn! I'm very close to buying my first Rolex and I was set on the 36mm but now I'm thinking the 31mm might be better. I have a 7 inch wrist so I feel that I can pull off a larger sized watch but I wonder if the 36mm is too big for a woman. However, since I do have a larger wrist I wonder if the 31mm will be too small. I have tried on both but I'm still not sure.
> 
> Also, if I get the 31mm I would most likely buy it brand new from the AD whereas if I get the 36mm I would have to buy it pre-owned. I don't mind buying pre-owned from a reputable seller but there is something special about buying it new and being the first owner.
> 
> I will be going back through this thread and looking at the pictures, but is there anyone who owns a 31mm and has a 7 inch wrist that is willing to post pictures? Thank you!


I have a 6.5 wrist and I went with 31 and I never take it off. I love the size but I will say there is shrinkage over time! The first couple of weeks it looked big now it looks small. I was between the 26 and 31 and I am soooo glad I went with the larger. My friend owns a store in Conn and I ordered and she was so helpful and I paid no tax buying out of state is a great option for new!I posted a pic when i got it on here.


----------



## jellyv

Romans are a Rolex classic choice, and I think they look great with the fluted bezel. Nothing too pointy for the many who make this choice! [emoji4]My white dial is extremely fresh-looking, can't get tired of it; Rolex does a clear white that's distinctive because it's a hard enamel rather than an applied paint finish.


----------



## tpcorbin

My jeweler sent me these photos after I told her what I was looking for.  I'm going Saturday to pick.


----------



## mcpro

just want to share


----------



## Freckles1

jellyv said:


> Romans are a Rolex classic choice, and I think they look great with the fluted bezel. Nothing too pointy for the many who make this choice! [emoji4]My white dial is extremely fresh-looking, can't get tired of it; Rolex does a clear white that's distinctive because it's a hard enamel rather than an applied paint finish.




I am a mother of pearl fan 
Good luck choosing. They are all gorgeous!


----------



## uhpharm01

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3116847
> 
> just want to share



Very nice I congrats


----------



## Roku

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3116847
> 
> just want to share




Beautiful! Is that face silver or MOP?


----------



## uhpharm01

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3116847
> 
> just want to share



What size is this Rolex ? TIA


----------



## mcpro

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice I congrats




Thanks!


----------



## mcpro

uhpharm01 said:


> What size is this Rolex ? TIA




32 mm


----------



## mcpro

roku said:


> beautiful! Is that face silver or mop?




mop


----------



## Susimoo

Here is my new darling!! I got it from Smales Jewellers in Perth, Western Australia. 

I had a wonderful experience and I have loved wearing it this week. It's my early Christmas and Birthday present. My DH said it was made to be worn not sit in a safe. He and the watch are keepers!!! 

It's a Datejust Lady 31, SS, silver face with diamond markers.


----------



## Susimoo

I managed to get a good shot of the Rolex Crown on the sapphire crystal face.


----------



## VCAforever

Susimoo said:


> Here is my new darling!! I got it from Smales Jewellers in Perth, Western Australia.
> 
> I had a wonderful experience and I have loved wearing it this week. It's my early Christmas and Birthday present. My DH said it was made to be worn not sit in a safe. He and the watch are keepers!!!
> 
> It's a Datejust Lady 31, SS, silver face with diamond markers.


Congratulations on your beautiful purchase! I'm getting mine in a few months still undecided on dial face, but I do like diamonds markers like yourself. And like your DH I also agree, I will be wearing mine everyday!!

Enjoy your early birthday present!


----------



## Susimoo

VCAforever said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful purchase! I'm getting mine in a few months still undecided on dial face, but I do like diamonds markers like yourself. And like your DH I also agree, I will be wearing mine everyday!!
> 
> Enjoy your early birthday present!



VCAforever

Thank you so much!! 

You have chosen well. I love the Rolex MOP. That was my first choice too. I initially went in a few months ago and tried several different styles and had initially chosen the Datejust SS 26mm with white MOP and diamond markers. They didn't have that combo when I was there so it was going to be a special order. 

When I went in with my husband, I tried on this 31mm with the silver face and it was love at first sight. We both felt, that even on my small wrist, this was more, well, Rolex on me.
Plus I found this size easier to read. 

So, despite just going to look with a view to buying later in the year, we walked out with it on my wrist. 

i would say that MOP is a very expensive option. I don't know exact figures but I believe it adds at least $2k on to the price of the watch. 
My initial choice of SS, 26mm, MOP with diamond markers was only $500 less than what this was. 

Good luck with your purchase. I look forward to seeing it on you!


----------



## Lovefour

Susimoo said:


> Here is my new darling!! I got it from Smales Jewellers in Perth, Western Australia.
> 
> I had a wonderful experience and I have loved wearing it this week. It's my early Christmas and Birthday present. My DH said it was made to be worn not sit in a safe. He and the watch are keepers!!!
> 
> It's a Datejust Lady 31, SS, silver face with diamond markers.


love it! congrats


----------



## Lovefour

tpcorbin said:


> My jeweler sent me these photos after I told her what I was looking for.  I'm going Saturday to pick.
> 
> View attachment 3116799


I have the one on the left and love it!


----------



## etk123

Susimoo said:


> Here is my new darling!! I got it from Smales Jewellers in Perth, Western Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful experience and I have loved wearing it this week. It's my early Christmas and Birthday present. My DH said it was made to be worn not sit in a safe. He and the watch are keepers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Datejust Lady 31, SS, silver face with diamond markers.




Beautiful choice. I love the diamonds on the silver face.


----------



## LiliO

I'm getting to love the roman numerals on all of your watches!...
I am hesitating on going that way only because they don't glow in the dark and I wake up a lot and like to look at my watch vs the clock.  I even sleep with my ironman on for that reason!


----------



## LiliO

Susimoo said:


> Here is my new darling!! I got it from Smales Jewellers in Perth, Western Australia.
> 
> I had a wonderful experience and I have loved wearing it this week. It's my early Christmas and Birthday present. My DH said it was made to be worn not sit in a safe. He and the watch are keepers!!!
> 
> It's a Datejust Lady 31, SS, silver face with diamond markers.


it looks great!


----------



## LiliO

Roku said:


> I think selection "G" from the attached image above is silver diamond markers and no patterns. The silver face is def gonna look lighter than the stainless bracelet, so not entirely tone-on-tone and some good contrast. I have a 36mm daydate stainless/rosegold twotone jubilee bracelet rosegold fluted bezel and sticks and silver face but the face literally looks like pearly white. (this is very similar to your specs) Yes I think baguette diamonds for 6 and 9 on 36mm on day-dates only. I am so jealous that the 34mm's have so many more face options than either 36mm datejust or daydate!
> 
> I do love roman markers BUT only with domed/smooth bezel. I think fluted bezel + roman markers is a too much, too many pointy things, and one takes away from the other. My fluteds are all diamond markers or sticks. I think to your point about the sticks, sticks and fluted bezel is super simple and lovely the way you put it - totally "classic/pure" - 36mm stainless jubilee bracelet, WG fluted bezel, white face, stick markers. Consider that option "G" diamond/silver face though! Something about the white face on the rolexes look a little "plastic" to me, although I like the clean look, and I love the pearly sheen that some silvers have. At the same time, next on my list is white face (36mm yellow gold daydate / romans / domed bezel / white) but gosh if they allowed silver face w yellow roman markers I would get that.
> 
> Do keep us all posted on your findings! (and final product of course!!)


thanks and i will...
you say you're jealous of the choices, maybe that's why i wasn't finding the choices at the store...i think i was looking at maybe 41mm?  
I really need to go there.  Its so hot down here that I've been going as few places as possible and my day flies by too fast but next week after the holiday i'm going!


----------



## LiliO

Roku said:


> Definitely don't let it sway you - there are no real true Rolex "company stores" - even the ones that don't show the franchise name and just say "Rolex" are all franchises, local authorized Rolex dealers. Not the same as say an H or Chanel boutique where the store is owned by the company. (Actually Rolex is a nonprofit). An authorized dealer is an authorized dealer - it just boils down to how much rent they are willing to pay...


i had no idea!


----------



## NuttyElla

Hi all, this is my first ever post and I can't see how to attach a photo... I bought my first Rolex last week! I got all stainless steel date just 31mm, jubilee bracelet, full diamond bezel, silver dial with diamond markers. At first I bought a two tone with rose gold then when I got it home I kind of wished it had more bling (I LOVE sparkly things..!) so I exchanged it (and paid the extra) for the steel with diamond bezel. Now I'm wondering if I miss the rose gold as it was/ is gorgeous... My ideal would've been the same watch in tt rg with full diamond bezel I think, but they don't make it (yet..!). Now I'm thinking I'll have to save up for a tt as well but I'm not sure I'll ever be able to justify spending that much again on another watch..!! I think I want people to help me love completely and be satisfied with the watch I have...!! Thanks all.


----------



## NuttyElla




----------



## NuttyElla

Ooo think it worked...


----------



## NuttyElla

Another pic


----------



## uhpharm01

NuttyElla said:


> View attachment 3118118
> 
> 
> Another pic



Congrats. Your watch very beautiful


----------



## NuttyElla

Thank you uhpharm01. It was a long time coming, that's why I'm so anxious to feel like I got the right one for me..!! Sooo much choice and so many beautiful watches!! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tpcorbin

NuttyElla said:


> View attachment 3118118
> 
> 
> Another pic


Looks great!


----------



## NuttyElla

Thanks tpcorbin


----------



## Susimoo

VCAforever said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful purchase! I'm getting mine in a few months still undecided on dial face, but I do like diamonds markers like yourself. And like your DH I also agree, I will be wearing mine everyday!!
> 
> Enjoy your early birthday present!





Lovefour said:


> love it! congrats





etk123 said:


> Beautiful choice. I love the diamonds on the silver face.





LiliO said:


> it looks great!




Thank you everyone. I am over the moon with my new watch.


----------



## Susimoo

NuttyElla said:


> Hi all, this is my first ever post and I can't see how to attach a photo... I bought my first Rolex last week! I got all stainless steel date just 31mm, jubilee bracelet, full diamond bezel, silver dial with diamond markers. At first I bought a two tone with rose gold then when I got it home I kind of wished it had more bling (I LOVE sparkly things..!) so I exchanged it (and paid the extra) for the steel with diamond bezel. Now I'm wondering if I miss the rose gold as it was/ is gorgeous... My ideal would've been the same watch in tt rg with full diamond bezel I think, but they don't make it (yet..!). Now I'm thinking I'll have to save up for a tt as well but I'm not sure I'll ever be able to justify spending that much again on another watch..!! I think I want people to help me love completely and be satisfied with the watch I have...!! Thanks all.



NuttyElla 

Love your watch!!! I just bought the same model with the fluted bezel. I didn't get to see one with the diamond bezel like yours. I absolutely love it!! You have given me ideas 

Wear your gorgeous watch in great health and happiness.


----------



## phillj12

Susimoo said:


> Here is my new darling!! I got it from Smales Jewellers in Perth, Western Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful experience and I have loved wearing it this week. It's my early Christmas and Birthday present. My DH said it was made to be worn not sit in a safe. He and the watch are keepers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Datejust Lady 31, SS, silver face with diamond markers.




Beautiful!! And I agree, it's meant to be worn! Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## phillj12

NuttyElla said:


> View attachment 3118106




So, so pretty! Looks fantastic on you, and I too love bling...I have the same watch but with MOP...I known you'll love wearing it as much as I do!


----------



## NuttyElla

Susimoo said:


> NuttyElla
> 
> 
> 
> Love your watch!!! I just bought the same model with the fluted bezel. I didn't get to see one with the diamond bezel like yours. I absolutely love it!! You have given me ideas
> 
> 
> 
> Wear your gorgeous watch in great health and happiness.




Thank you Susimoo! I'm such a sucker for diamonds unfortunately! The fluted bezel on yours is sparkly too though and maybe better for every day? You could always dress it up with a diamond tennis bracelet or wear it solo when you don't want such a blingy look. More versatile than mine.. Anyway, thanks for your comment and enjoy your beautiful watch too


----------



## NuttyElla

phillj12 said:


> So, so pretty! Looks fantastic on you, and I too love bling...I have the same watch but with MOP...I known you'll love wearing it as much as I do!




I saw this watch with MOP in a different boutique after I'd bought mine (went in to get a link out of the bracelet). It is gorgeous! Thank you for your kind comment and congratulations on your beautiful watch


----------



## Miumiu777

My beloved SS 31


----------



## Dipmai

Miumiu777 said:


> My beloved SS 31




Love it! That is the EXACT one I want next! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

NuttyElla said:


> Thank you uhpharm01. It was a long time coming, that's why I'm so anxious to feel like I got the right one for me..!! Sooo much choice and so many beautiful watches!! Thanks for letting me share.


Anytime!  Enjoy your watch.


----------



## Dipmai

NuttyElla said:


> Hi all, this is my first ever post and I can't see how to attach a photo... I bought my first Rolex last week! I got all stainless steel date just 31mm, jubilee bracelet, full diamond bezel, silver dial with diamond markers. At first I bought a two tone with rose gold then when I got it home I kind of wished it had more bling (I LOVE sparkly things..!) so I exchanged it (and paid the extra) for the steel with diamond bezel. Now I'm wondering if I miss the rose gold as it was/ is gorgeous... My ideal would've been the same watch in tt rg with full diamond bezel I think, but they don't make it (yet..!). Now I'm thinking I'll have to save up for a tt as well but I'm not sure I'll ever be able to justify spending that much again on another watch..!! I think I want people to help me love completely and be satisfied with the watch I have...!! Thanks all.




It's beautiful! I would have exchanged it too! The more bling the better! Congrats.


----------



## LiliO

NuttyElla said:


> Hi all, this is my first ever post and I can't see how to attach a photo... I bought my first Rolex last week! I got all stainless steel date just 31mm, jubilee bracelet, full diamond bezel, silver dial with diamond markers. At first I bought a two tone with rose gold then when I got it home I kind of wished it had more bling (I LOVE sparkly things..!) so I exchanged it (and paid the extra) for the steel with diamond bezel. Now I'm wondering if I miss the rose gold as it was/ is gorgeous... My ideal would've been the same watch in tt rg with full diamond bezel I think, but they don't make it (yet..!). Now I'm thinking I'll have to save up for a tt as well but I'm not sure I'll ever be able to justify spending that much again on another watch..!! I think I want people to help me love completely and be satisfied with the watch I have...!! Thanks all.


that is an absolutely beautiful watch.  I like it much better than the rose.  I have a rose ballon blue and I was tired of it after a few times of wearing it.  You'll never get tired of this...I am looking to buy an all stainless with the same band.  I'm just undecided about the face and diamonds.  But you sound just like me after I got my Cartier.


----------



## tpcorbin

I love my new addition!


----------



## Lovefour

tpcorbin said:


> I love my new addition!
> View attachment 3120249


love it i was torn between the white face and rhodium! I ended up with rhodium buy i love both! 
enjoy it I still can't believe I have one!


----------



## tpcorbin

I was stuck between this and rhodium.  I tried both yesterday but I chose white face because that was what I was initially drawn to.  I love it.


----------



## uhpharm01

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3116847
> 
> just want to share



I like how the gold is outlined around the date function on the dial. of this watch. Thats a very nice touch


----------



## chessmont

uhpharm01 said:


> I like how the gold is outlined around the date function on the dial. of this watch. Thats a very nice touch



That does look nice.  I never noticed that before


----------



## pennychiou

Miumiu777 said:


> My beloved SS 31


This one is so gorgeous!!!  Love it!


----------



## danielG

Miumiu777 said:


> My beloved SS 31



So beautiful ! One of the nicest i´ve ever seen !


----------



## danielG

tpcorbin said:


> I love my new addition!
> View attachment 3120249



OMG ladies ..... you make me nervous 
This is also one of the nicest i have ever seen. The white face in SS is gorgeous !
Can you post a pic from a bit more away ?


----------



## pennychiou

tpcorbin said:


> I love my new addition!
> View attachment 3120249


This was one of my favorite face---have switched to strips; regardless, still a very beautiful time piece to me.


----------



## NuttyElla

danielG said:


> OMG ladies ..... you make me nervous
> This is also one of the nicest i have ever seen. The white face in SS is gorgeous !
> Can you post a pic from a bit more away ?



Agree that the white face looks beautiful. I never even considered white as I thought it would look "boring". Definitely not so, it's fresh and lovely! The Roman numerals really pop!


----------



## NuttyElla

LiliO said:


> that is an absolutely beautiful watch.  I like it much better than the rose.  I have a rose ballon blue and I was tired of it after a few times of wearing it.  You'll never get tired of this...I am looking to buy an all stainless with the same band.  I'm just undecided about the face and diamonds.  But you sound just like me after I got my Cartier.



Thank you LiliO. I was also considering the Ballon Bleu in rose on a leather strap. It is beautiful but I decided the metal strap and Rolex would fit better with my lifestyle. I'm just always unsure after a big purchase and seeing all the beautiful options on here made me second guess my choice! Usually if I see a top or something I really like I get it in 2 (or sometimes more..) colours. Sadly not really an option for me with the Rolex!


----------



## L etoile

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3116847
> 
> just want to share


Gorgeous! Is this MOP 31mm? It looks brand spanking new!


----------



## mcpro

L etoile said:


> Gorgeous! Is this MOP 31mm? It looks brand spanking new!



Thank you, it's  10 months old... I wear it everyday...


----------



## Roku

tpcorbin said:


> I love my new addition!
> View attachment 3120249



this is so stunning i keep looking at it!


----------



## tpcorbin

Roku said:


> this is so stunning i keep looking at it!


Thanks!  I am enjoying it a lot!


----------



## pjhm

Just got mine back from jeweler who had it for 30 days, I missed it and kept taking my cell phone out to see what time it was. Very happy to have her back- it's a gold and sis date just which I've worn for 20 years!


----------



## hmwe46

Susimoo said:


> I managed to get a good shot of the Rolex Crown on the sapphire crystal face.




How on earth did you manage that shot?!?

I had to get a pair of 2x glasses to see mine [emoji15][emoji41][emoji23]

Impressive!!!


----------



## L etoile

mcpro said:


> Thank you, it's  10 months old... I wear it everyday...


Please post more pics! I'm now considering gold roman numerals instead of diamond markers because of your gorgeous watch! I can't decide between a white or MOP dial.


----------



## mcpro

l etoile said:


> please post more pics! I'm now considering gold roman numerals instead of diamond markers because of your gorgeous watch! I can't decide between a white or mop dial.


----------



## L etoile

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3122766
> View attachment 3122767


 Love it! I'm definitely leaning more toward the MOP. You must have small wrists like me because that 31mm looks like a good size on your wrist! I still haven't decided about 26 vs. 31. Without the diamond bezel, 31mm may be best. Now, I just need to find the jeweler in my area with the best price!


----------



## mcpro

L etoile said:


> Love it! I'm definitely leaning more toward the MOP. You must have small wrists like me because that 31mm looks like a good size on your wrist! I still haven't decided about 26 vs. 31. Without the diamond bezel, 31mm may be best. Now, I just need to find the jeweler in my area with the best price!



26 is too small,my heart is on 36mm, but my DH and the SA insist the 31mm lol! than you and i hope you'll find your dream watch.


----------



## Susimoo

hmwe46 said:


> How on earth did you manage that shot?!?
> 
> I had to get a pair of 2x glasses to see mine [emoji15][emoji41][emoji23]
> 
> Impressive!!!



Thank you!!!

It took myself, my husband and two iPhones to get it. 

I was wearing the watch and shone my iphone torch down onto the face so I could see the crown glow. 
Then my husband took a picture of the face,  then zoomed in. 

Simple.


----------



## NuttyElla

Susimoo said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> It took myself, my husband and two iPhones to get it.
> 
> I was wearing the watch and shone my iphone torch down onto the face so I could see the crown glow.
> Then my husband took a picture of the face,  then zoomed in.
> 
> Simple.



Where exact is the crown? I'm straining my eyes trying to spot it! Is it on the dial or the crystal?


----------



## hmwe46

Susimoo said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> It took myself, my husband and two iPhones to get it.
> 
> I was wearing the watch and shone my iphone torch down onto the face so I could see the crown glow.
> Then my husband took a picture of the face,  then zoomed in.
> 
> Simple.


LOVE IT!!!  :upside-down:

I spent 45 min with a 2x pair of DH's best reading glasses before I could even see it 

DH bought himself a 10x loop just to participate in the event, LOL!!!!


----------



## hmwe46

NuttyElla said:


> Where exact is the crown? I'm straining my eyes trying to spot it! Is it on the dial or the crystal?


The crown is a micro etching (think looking for a VS1 inclusion in a 10CT diamond!!) in the sapphire itself.

It's not really "on the surface" it's more inside the crystal, but not on the face.

It's located at the very edge of the crystal between your 6 marker and the bezel.

It's easiest to spot if you turn the 12 marker facing you and then hold it at eye level, squint, and relax your eyes (standing on one foot while hopping up and down won't really help but it will pass the time until you find it!!)


----------



## uhpharm01

Susimoo said:


> I managed to get a good shot of the Rolex Crown on the sapphire crystal face.



That's amazing


----------



## Susimoo

hmwe46 said:


> The crown is a micro etching (think looking for a VS1 inclusion in a 10CT diamond!!) in the sapphire itself.
> 
> It's not really "on the surface" it's more inside the crystal, but not on the face.
> 
> It's located at the very edge of the crystal between your 6 marker and the bezel.
> 
> It's easiest to spot if you turn the 12 marker facing you and then hold it at eye level, squint, and relax your eyes (standing on one foot while hopping up and down won't really help but it will pass the time until you find it!!)



I'm glad you explained that!! No way I would have been that eloquent


----------



## jeffshingre

Can you tell me how much money you have spend on it?  I am also thinking about it. So I need your suggestion.


----------



## aerinha

hmwe46 said:


> The crown is a micro etching (think looking for a VS1 inclusion in a 10CT diamond!!) in the sapphire itself.
> 
> It's not really "on the surface" it's more inside the crystal, but not on the face.
> 
> It's located at the very edge of the crystal between your 6 marker and the bezel.
> 
> It's easiest to spot if you turn the 12 marker facing you and then hold it at eye level, squint, and relax your eyes (standing on one foot while hopping up and down won't really help but it will pass the time until you find it!!)



Did they always do this crown?  Mine is from late 70s or early 80s and I don't seem to have a crown. Was this a newer anti counterfeit trick or might mine have an unauthorized crystal on it?  I am not the first owner.


----------



## Susimoo

aerinha said:


> Did they always do this crown?  Mine is from late 70s or early 80s and I don't seem to have a crown. Was this a newer anti counterfeit trick or might mine have an unauthorized crystal on it?  I am not the first owner.




I found this on the Rolex Forum. 
Rolex started etching the crystal in 2001 but it was not throughout the line until about 2003.

Replacement Sapphire crystals will be etched.


----------



## Angela9288

Beautiful! Is that a silver face? Did you have to pre-order?
I'm a girl, and am thinking of a datejust ii for myself. Is that crazy?


----------



## Angela9288

Sorry, my reply was to the Rolex posted on p 238.


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> Beautiful! Is that a silver face? Did you have to pre-order?
> I'm a girl, and am thinking of a datejust ii for myself. Is that crazy?



The date just II is wore by women also.no you're not crazy  &#128522;
. This watch was very comfortable. You should go try some on at your local AD if you can. Happy shopping.


----------



## Angela9288

Whew! Thanks so much for the reassurance. I'm trying to post and ask your opinion, but for some reason I can't seem to attach photos.


----------



## Angela9288

Here is the first of three datejust ii I'm considering.


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> Here is the first of three datejust ii I'm considering.



2nd


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> 2nd



3rd. 
Please tell me what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Angela9288

It's my first Rolex and I plan to wear it everyday, if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## Angela9288

By the way, I'm new to this - can a watch with a white face be worn with dark - navy or black - clothing in the evening? Thanks.


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> Whew! Thanks so much for the reassurance. I'm trying to post and ask your opinion, but for some reason I can't seem to attach photos.



You're welcome. But I would try them on first to see if you like the way they look on your wrist. The date just looks a mannish on me but I still want it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> 2nd



I like this one


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> 3rd.
> Please tell me what you think. Thanks!



I also like this one too. I like the lumi stocks too. This one is on my wish list. I like the fluted bezel and the oyster bracelet and I just love two tone watches.


----------



## Angela9288

I tried them all on (several times, lol!), and they're absolutely to die for!!! &#128149;


----------



## jellyv

Angela9288 said:


> By the way, I'm new to this - can a watch with a white face be worn with dark - navy or black - clothing in the evening? Thanks.



Absolutely. White dial is the dressy dial (and multi-occasion as well). Just look at the highest-end traditional watch brands and you'll see white dials.

Does this watch size actually fit you? If you have a small wrist it might well be too big. (Do the dial and lugs extend the whole width of your wrist, without any bracelet visible when seen from the top?)


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> I tried them all on (several times, lol!), and they're absolutely to die for!!! &#128149;



Good!  Well you have decision to make &#128522;


----------



## phillj12

tpcorbin said:


> I love my new addition!
> View attachment 3120249




Beautiful! Such a classic! Is that a 31mm or 36mm? Looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## phillj12

Angela9288 said:


> 2nd




I prefer #2...whenever diamonds are a choice, I always go for them! Ha! I just love diamond markers!

My second choice would be #3

Both are gorgeous, what size are you considering?


----------



## tpcorbin

phillj12 said:


> Beautiful! Such a classic! Is that a 31mm or 36mm? Looks perfect on your wrist!



It's the 36mm.


----------



## uhpharm01

phillj12 said:


> I prefer #2...whenever diamonds are a choice, I always go for them! Ha! I just love diamond markers!
> 
> My second choice would be #3
> 
> Both are gorgeous, what size are you considering?


All three are datejust the 41mm.


----------



## Angela9288

phillj12 said:


> I prefer #2...whenever diamonds are a choice, I always go for them! Ha! I just love diamond markers!
> 
> My second choice would be #3
> 
> Both are gorgeous, what size are you considering?



I know it sounds shocking, but it's 41 mm. It's big, no doubt, but it looks fabulous on me.

Thank you very much for the input.


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> I know it sounds shocking, but it's 41 mm. It's big, no doubt, but it looks fabulous on me.
> 
> Thank you very much for the input.



Are there no other ladies who wear 41 mm? 
The small faces just are not my thing. Even as a teenager, I always wore large watches and received many compliments on them.

If I were to consider this in 36 mm and the store didn't have it in stock, would I have to order this? Sorry for the dumb question, but how long do these orders usually take? Thanks!


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> Are there no other ladies who wear 41 mm?
> The small faces just are not my thing. Even as a teenager, I always wore large watches and received many compliments on them.
> 
> If I were to consider this in 36 mm and the store didn't have it in stock, would I have to order this? Sorry for the dumb question, but how long do these orders usually take? Thanks!



Is this too big?


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> Is this too big?



No!!!  That looks great on you&#128525;&#128079;&#127997;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## uhpharm01

I tried this one on and I love it. But I may get it with the white or cream dial.


----------



## chessmont

Angela9288 said:


> Is this too big?



I like this one because the dial is unusual I haven't seen it before.


----------



## LiliO

omg i love the gold roman markers.


----------



## jellyv

Angela9288 said:


> Is this too big?




Everyone will tell you it's personal taste. The standard way of looking at sizing is if the face to the end of the lugs totally spans the wrist, as seen from the top, with no bracelet visible, it's too big. This pic is ambiguous about the fit--it looks very, very close to filling up the top of your wrist, which in my judgment is too big. But I'm not going to wear the watch, so my taste is irrelevant.[emoji6]

For sure, it's too big to look anything other than casual.


----------



## Angela9288

uhpharm01 said:


> I tried this one on and I love it. But I may get it with the white or cream dial.



You know, I love big watches, but this one is covering a good portion of your hand, if you don't mind my saying so.


----------



## Angela9288

jellyv said:


> Everyone will tell you it's personal taste. The standard way of looking at sizing is if the face to the end of the lugs totally spans the wrist, as seen from the top, with no bracelet visible, it's too big. This pic is ambiguous about the fit--it looks very, very close to filling up the top of your wrist, which in my judgment is too big. But I'm not going to wear the watch, so my taste is irrelevant.[emoji6]
> 
> For sure, it's too big to look anything other than casual.



You're probably right. This is such a huge investment for me, I'm probably much safer going for 36 mm. I'm very feminine, but I just find a big Rolex so pretty. I know that's a strange adjective to use in this context. Sort of like being a girly-girl with a boy nickname if that makes any sense. The interesting thing is that it's completely unexpected.


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> You know, I love big watches, but this one is covering a good portion of your hand, if you don't mind my saying so.


Yeah it's probably too large on me. thanks for the honest feedback. 
Yeah. My Nordstrom SA said that it looked a manish on me.


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> You know, I love big watches, but this one is covering a good portion of your hand, if you don't mind my saying so.



Heres a 36 mm.


----------



## NuttyElla

Angela9288 said:


> Is this too big?



Angela, do you have a picture from further away i.e. showing more of you arm? It's hard to get perspective from this pic. Also I find that pictures of my watch make it look bigger on my wrist than it really is.

I'd say go for what you love or you'll always be wishing you had something else and that's not a good feeling to have about something you've spent a lot of money on! Try all the sizes on, take photos of them on you, close up and full body, mull over the pics/ choices at your leisure and take your time.

The choice would also depend somewhat on what other watches you might have and when you'd plan on wearing this one. Enjoy the choosing process - it's half the fun!


----------



## uhpharm01

nuttyella said:


> angela, do you have a picture from further away i.e. Showing more of you arm? It's hard to get perspective from this pic. Also i find that pictures of my watch make it look bigger on my wrist than it really is.
> 
> I'd say go for what you love or you'll always be wishing you had something else and that's not a good feeling to have about something you've spent a lot of money on! Try all the sizes on, take photos of them on you, close up and full body, mull over the pics/ choices at your leisure and take your time.
> 
> The choice would also depend somewhat on what other watches you might have and when you'd plan on wearing this one. Enjoy the choosing process - it's half the fun!



+1


----------



## L etoile

uhpharm01 said:


> Heres a 36 mm.


I'd love to see a 31 on you, too!


----------



## uhpharm01

L etoile said:


> I'd love to see a 31 on you, too!



I'll try on one this weekend.


----------



## Angela9288

NuttyElla said:


> Angela, do you have a picture from further away i.e. showing more of you arm? It's hard to get perspective from this pic. Also I find that pictures of my watch make it look bigger on my wrist than it really is.
> 
> I'd say go for what you love or you'll always be wishing you had something else and that's not a good feeling to have about something you've spent a lot of money on! Try all the sizes on, take photos of them on you, close up and full body, mull over the pics/ choices at your leisure and take your time.
> 
> The choice would also depend somewhat on what other watches you might have and when you'd plan on wearing this one. Enjoy the choosing process - it's half the fun!



Thank you very much, NuttyElla, for your very useful advice. My husband is getting me a watch of my choice for my birthday next week, and it's an unspoken type of 'this is it for a very long time so you better be sure' sort of thing so I want to really make the right decision. This is my first Rolex. You know, with diamonds, for example, it's like 'the bigger, the better.' So I find that I have to dispel this same mindset when it comes to this very significant purchase, if this makes any sense. 
If I'm going for a light colored face, what do you think of white, versus ivory (I think that's what they call the shade in Rolex), versus silver? I'm pretty sure I will go for diamond hour markers.


----------



## Angela9288

uhpharm01 said:


> Heres a 36 mm.



Better, definitely. Beautiful watch.


----------



## Angela9288

My SIL has a lot of Rolex knowledge like all of you do. As a Rolex newbie, when I told her that i found the silver jubilee face (or dial, rather, lol!) with diamond markers interesting, she was so horrified because she said it was too busy. Is everyone in agreement?


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> Better, definitely. Beautiful watch.



Thanks. That's the rose gold with Steel. &#128525;


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> My SIL has a lot of Rolex knowledge like all of you do. As a Rolex newbie, when I told her that i found the silver jubilee face (or dial, rather, lol!) with diamond markers interesting, she was so horrified because she said it was too busy. Is everyone in agreement?



~>


----------



## Angela9288

too busy?


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> too busy?



What do you think of this with a white, ivory or silver dial instead?


----------



## NuttyElla

Angela9288 said:


> too busy?



Personally I find the jubilee dial a bit busy but everyone has different taste! I have the silver dial with diamond markers. I love how it reflects the colours around it and takes on different personalities depending on the light. I didn't really consider the white as I thought it looked a bit "flat" but having seen some beautiful watches on here with white faces I could change my mind! I think it looks particularly nice on a two tone watch. Lucky you getting such a lovely birthday present - enjoy!


----------



## NuttyElla

A couple of shots of silver dial looking different. Hard to capture sorry!


----------



## NuttyElla

uhpharm01 said:


> Heres a 36 mm.




This looks gorgeous uhpharm. Great size on you. Is it a pink face or silver?


----------



## Angela9288

NuttyElla said:


> A couple of shots of silver dial looking different. Hard to capture sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128639
> View attachment 3128640



Thanks for your input, NuttyElla. Yes, I was admiring your watch a few pages back, and here. Your silver dial is really lovely, almost has a touch of pink. I was wondering, when you special order a watch at Rolex, how long does it usually take? Thanks.


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> Thanks for your input, NuttyElla. Yes, I was admiring your watch a few pages back, and here. Your silver dial is really lovely, almost has a touch of pink. I was wondering, when you special order a watch at Rolex, how long does it usually take? Thanks.



Do you wear this everyday - to the supermarket and grocery, or is this a special occasion watch?


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> Do you wear this everyday - to the supermarket and grocery, or is this a special occasion watch?



Sorry, I was distracted. Supermarket and grocery - same banana, lol!


----------



## NuttyElla

Angela9288 said:


> Sorry, I was distracted. Supermarket and grocery - same banana, lol!




Ha ha! Well I've only had it a couple of weeks so I'm wearing it all the time at the moment - I just pull my sleeve down if I think the situation is inappropriate. I also have a two tone tank francaise that I would like to keep wearing so I guess I'll eventually alternate the two. To be honest though I think I'll wear this one most of the time. I don't think it's "in your face" blingy, perhaps because it's stainless steel I don't know? No one seems to notice it on me.


----------



## uhpharm01

NuttyElla said:


> This looks gorgeous uhpharm. Great size on you. Is it a pink face or silver?


Thank you. 
It's the pink face.

I don't have any Jewelery in rose gold. I only have yellow gold jewelry.


----------



## jellyv

Angela9288 said:


> too busy?




Gosh yes. It's not just the Jubilee dial and diamonds but also the two-tone metal coloration that makes it fantastically busy. Where is your eye supposed to go?! 

If you're buying Rolex, it's a restrained and simple aesthetic. Do it up to your own taste, sure, but keep in mind its essential appeal.


----------



## Angela9288

jellyv said:


> Gosh yes. It's not just the Jubilee dial and diamonds but also the two-tone metal coloration that makes it fantastically busy. Where is your eye supposed to go?!
> 
> If you're buying Rolex, it's a restrained and simple aesthetic. Do it up to your own taste, sure, but keep in mind its essential appeal.



Thanks. So it's supposed to look simple and restrained. 

I spent my childhood in Hong Kong in the 80's, and our cook and nannies all had Rolex knock-offs - small faces, jubilee bracelet. That was their everyday watch which I saw everyday. The sidewalks and markets were also flooded with these small 'rolexes,' so it was never something I aspired to. Ive always found Cartier more appealing (am I about to get thrown out now? &#128516. Fast forward to the present and my husband loves Rolex, told me about how it's so masterfully made versus Cartier that doesn't hold value, etc.

I want a watch that is unique and makes my heart sing. At any given dinner, 90% of the women in the room have little rolexes (dont mean to offend anyone), often the 2 tone jubilee bracelet. That's why I prefer oyster - I don't want to be like everybody else.  A handful of women I socialize with (wifely duties) have tiny yellow gold presidents (I think that's what it's called) that have a dull, tired patina. And so, my search continues. 

Now, I'm resigned to the fact that it's supposed to be quiet, simple. I think with new, more realistic expectations, Rolex and I can finally find happiness together.


----------



## jellyv

Angela9288 said:


> I want a watch that is unique and makes my heart sing.



I'm only saying that Rolex is not a blingy brand by its tradition and history. But there are ladies' Rolex watches with real sizzle, like this killer chocolate brown dial with the large VI in diamonds and scattered diamonds on the bezel:

http://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust-lady-31/m178341-0010.html

It's just that the combo you mentioned was quite intense. Even Rolex's jazzy models are well thought through, and that's what it takes.


----------



## Angela9288

NuttyElla said:


> A couple of shots of silver dial looking different. Hard to capture sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128639
> View attachment 3128640



NuttyElla, your watch is so pretty. It is similar to another watch I admired on purse blog.


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> NuttyElla, your watch is so pretty. It is similar to another watch I admired on purse blog.



Hope I'm not breaking any rules posting this pic of a watch I admire.


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> Hope I'm not breaking any rules posting this pic of a watch I admire.



Close up:


----------



## Angela9288

jellyv said:


> I'm only saying that Rolex is not a blingy brand by its tradition and history. But there are ladies' Rolex watches with real sizzle, like this killer chocolate brown dial with the large VI in diamonds and scattered diamonds on the bezel:
> 
> http://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust-lady-31/m178341-0010.html
> 
> It's just that the combo you mentioned was quite intense. Even Rolex's jazzy models are well thought through, and that's what it takes.



That watch is very striking and unique! I look forward to trying it on. 

Thanks for your suggestion and expertise. I really appreciate it.


----------



## luvchnl

NuttyElla said:


> A couple of shots of silver dial looking different. Hard to capture sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128639
> View attachment 3128640




Your watch is absolutely gorgeous!  The dial in this picture looks the same color as my pink dial.  Even though yours is silver, it 
looks pink in these pictures.  Were you wearing a pink or red shirt when you took the picture?  I am fascinated by the chameleon like face of your silver dial.  Just beautiful!


----------



## luvchnl

jellyv said:


> Gosh yes. It's not just the Jubilee dial and diamonds but also the two-tone metal coloration that makes it fantastically busy. Where is your eye supposed to go?!
> 
> If you're buying Rolex, it's a restrained and simple aesthetic. Do it up to your own taste, sure, but keep in mind its essential appeal.




I concur.


----------



## L etoile

Angela9288 said:


> too busy?


I think that the diamond markers get lost in the jubilee dial. What about trying a MOP dial with the diamond markers instead?


----------



## NuttyElla

luvchnl said:


> Your watch is absolutely gorgeous!  The dial in this picture looks the same color as my pink dial.  Even though yours is silver, it
> looks pink in these pictures.  Were you wearing a pink or red shirt when you took the picture?  I am fascinated by the chameleon like face of your silver dial.  Just beautiful!




Thanks luvchnl, my phone case is red which is what it was reflecting in these photos. It is definitely chameleon like, which I love! And the diamonds throw off little flashes of colour too  When I first got it I was worried it was a bit too monochromatic but after living with it for a couple of weeks I don't feel that way at all any more.


----------



## NuttyElla

Angela9288 said:


> Hope I'm not breaking any rules posting this pic of a watch I admire.




Hi Angela, yes they're very similar! Looks like they have MOP dials though?


----------



## L etoile

Angela9288 said:


> Close up:


Gorgeous! The MOP dial is becoming my favorite.


----------



## phillj12

uhpharm01 said:


> Heres a 36 mm.




I like this one on you!! Looks great!


----------



## phillj12

NuttyElla said:


> A couple of shots of silver dial looking different. Hard to capture sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128639
> View attachment 3128640




Yes, that's beautiful and the silver dial really shows off the diamond markers!!  

I have the same watch with MOP dial and while I LOVE it, the diamond markers don't pop as much!


----------



## phillj12

Angela9288 said:


> NuttyElla, your watch is so pretty. It is similar to another watch I admired on purse blog.




LOL! That's me! I ended up getting the SS with diamond markers and bezel and MOP face. I couldn't decide between 31 and 36mm. If I hadn't done the diamond bezel I would've def gone with the 36mm, but with the diamond bezel it was just too big on me!


----------



## uhpharm01

phillj12 said:


> I like this one on you!! Looks great!



Thank you


----------



## LiliO

isn't there a place on this site where people sell their rolex's?  I thought I saw it once but can't find it now.


----------



## Angela9288

phillj12 said:


> LOL! That's me! I ended up getting the SS with diamond markers and bezel and MOP face. I couldn't decide between 31 and 36mm. If I hadn't done the diamond bezel I would've def gone with the 36mm, but with the diamond bezel it was just too big on me!



Oh, hi! I admired your beautiful watch and love your style - outfit and lovely red hair! Now that you've had your stunning watch for a while, what are your thoughts on it? If your hubby were to offer you another watch, you'd go with a 36 mm? Which one? Thanks.


----------



## uhpharm01

LiliO said:


> isn't there a place on this site where people sell their rolex's?  I thought I saw it once but can't find it now.


No not on this site.


----------



## L etoile

I get really sad when I check this thread and there are no new photos.


----------



## uhpharm01

L etoile said:


> I get really sad when I check this thread and there are no new photos.



Haha!


----------



## Angela9288

uhpharm01 said:


> Haha!



Ok, here we go then...


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> Ok, here we go then...



Thanks dear


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> Ok, here we go then...



-


----------



## Angela9288

Angela9288 said:


> -



 -


----------



## Angela9288

-


----------



## Angela9288

-


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> -



Thank you


----------



## NuttyElla

For the sake of adding more photos (I also get upset when I check the thread and there are no new photos.. [emoji17]) this is the watch I bought first and then exchanged for my current one. I actually tried it on yesterday with the fluted bezel instead of the domed and I think it's high on my list of desire of I ever have spare money for another Rolex..!


----------



## NuttyElla

And here is one I tried on in steel with diamond bezel (that I ultimately got) with allegedly the same bronze face as the watch above. The colour looked totally different and (in my opinion) nowhere near as nice as it looked on the 2 tone...


----------



## uhpharm01

NuttyElla said:


> For the sake of adding more photos (I also get upset when I check the thread and there are no new photos.. [emoji17]) this is the watch I bought first and then exchanged for my current one. I actually tried it on yesterday with the fluted bezel instead of the domed and I think it's high on my list of desire of I ever have spare money for another Rolex..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130820



This is a very nice one. I like the diamond VI


----------



## uhpharm01

This is the one that I really like. But I think it would be too small for me. It has the galaxy diamond bezel.


----------



## NuttyElla

uhpharm01 said:


> This is the one that I really like. But I think it would be too small for me. It has the galaxy diamond bezel.




Have you tried it on? You might be surprised how the size looks in real life. The galaxy diamond bezel is very cool and different but it didn't suit my style. My jewellery is quite intricate and delicate if you get what I mean, and this design for me was too modern looking. But for a girl with a more modern style it's a very cool watch! I saw a 26mm with a rose gold coloured face with a diamond VI which was GORGEOUS. Maybe one day they'll make that face in a 31mm.. That would be dangerous..!


----------



## L etoile

Angela9288 said:


> Ok, here we go then...


----------



## uhpharm01

NuttyElla said:


> Have you tried it on? You might be surprised how the size looks in real life. The galaxy diamond bezel is very cool and different but it didn't suit my style. My jewellery is quite intricate and delicate if you get what I mean, and this design for me was too modern looking. But for a girl with a more modern style it's a very cool watch! I saw a 26mm with a rose gold coloured face with a diamond VI which was GORGEOUS. Maybe one day they'll make that face in a 31mm.. That would be dangerous..!



No I haven't tried this one on. Maybe this weekend.  Yes that would be very dangerous if they make that one in 31 mm


----------



## jellyv

uhpharm01 said:


> No I haven't tried this one on. Maybe this weekend.  Yes that would be very dangerous if they make that one in 31 mm




It is made in 31mm now.


----------



## NuttyElla

jellyv said:


> It is made in 31mm now.




The rose gold coloured dial with diamond VI?? Oh no...! Better stay away from the shops if that's the case... Did you see it in the flesh?


----------



## jellyv

NuttyElla said:


> The rose gold coloured dial with diamond VI?? Oh no...! Better stay away from the shops if that's the case... Did you see it in the flesh?




I'm sorry, I misread, thought you were still discussing the choc brown dial. Carry on.[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji39]


----------



## NuttyElla

jellyv said:


> I'm sorry, I misread, thought you were still discussing the choc brown dial. Carry on.[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji39]




Ha ha no worries. Will keep a look out though as they might roll it out in 31 at some point. So beautiful, sigh... This Rolex bug really bites doesn't it..?!!


----------



## uhpharm01

jellyv said:


> It is made in 31mm now.



Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

NuttyElla said:


> The rose gold coloured dial with diamond VI?? Oh no...! Better stay away from the shops if that's the case... Did you see it in the flesh?


Haha!!!


----------



## phillj12

NuttyElla said:


> And here is one I tried on in steel with diamond bezel (that I ultimately got) with allegedly the same bronze face as the watch above. The colour looked totally different and (in my opinion) nowhere near as nice as it looked on the 2 tone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130822




STUNNING!! I love this one! I think the band and diamond bezel are perfect with the face color!


----------



## uhpharm01

This is the 36mm.  I think this is the one


----------



## uhpharm01

This the 31 mm


----------



## uhpharm01

This is the 31mm. It's too small


----------



## Angela9288

uhpharm01 said:


> This is the 31mm. It's too small



Surprisingly, I actually really like this one on you IMHO, and best of the 3. It would look lovely with fine chain bracelets too.


----------



## L etoile

uhpharm01 said:


> This is the 31mm. It's too small


This is my favorite on you. Gorgeous! They're all gorgeous, really.


----------



## Angela9288

The 36 you can of course use a lot, but surprisingly, the last one - 31? - looks really special, beautiful & unusual - in my extremely non-expert opinion.


----------



## jellyv

uhpharm01 said:


> This is the 36mm.  I think this is the one



I really like the 36mm on you, although I think you can also wear the 31mm. But if you like a bigger look, you def can rock the 36.


----------



## Angela9288

The 3rd one looks young, fresh, modern and chic. Maybe add a link or 2 so that it sits lower on your wrist. (Do they do that for free like Cartier - add a few links?)


----------



## Angela9288

The 36 is already perfect. &#128512;&#128149;


----------



## NuttyElla

uhpharm01 said:


> This is the 31mm. It's too small




uhpharm this is stunning on you! As another poster said you can also rock the 36 but IMO the 31 is not too small on you. Depends what look you're going for and what other watches you have I guess. Out of the ones you've posted so far though this is the one I think looks best on you. Everything about it is gorgeous. The yellow gold doesn't suit me (sadly) but it is amazing on you! That face in silver/ grey with gold numerals and diamond VI... wow!


----------



## uhpharm01

I know that this isn't a Rolex but a Michele watch. It's the deco xl watch. It's the 36.5 mm size.


----------



## chessmont

angela9288 said:


> surprisingly, i actually really like this one on you imho, and best of the 3. It would look lovely with fine chain bracelets too.



+1


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I know that this isn't a Rolex but a Michele watch. It's the deco xl watch. It's the 36.5 mm size.



Yes I'm quoting myself.  Here's a the photo of the deco xl on my wrist as a reference.


----------



## uhpharm01

chessmont said:


> +1



Thank you. I just don't like the jubilee bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

NuttyElla said:


> uhpharm this is stunning on you! As another poster said you can also rock the 36 but IMO the 31 is not too small on you. Depends what look you're going for and what other watches you have I guess. Out of the ones you've posted so far though this is the one I think looks best on you. Everything about it is gorgeous. The yellow gold doesn't suit me (sadly) but it is amazing on you! That face in silver/ grey with gold numerals and diamond VI... wow!



Thank you nuttyElla. This one is a little on the pricy side. But I love the diamond VI. but I need the oyster bracelet instead for this watch


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> The 36 you can of course use a lot, but surprisingly, the last one - 31? - looks really special, beautiful & unusual - in my extremely non-expert opinion.



Thank you Angela9288. The SA at Rolex liked the 36 mm better on me. Yes this 31 mm is unusual and beautiful.  I guess this watch would be best for special occasions and the 36 mm will be more for causal events.


----------



## uhpharm01

jellyv said:


> I really like the 36mm on you, although I think you can also wear the 31mm. But if you like a bigger look, you def can rock the 36.



Thank you Jellyv. I just love the 36 mm. I'm into large watches.


----------



## uhpharm01

Angela9288 said:


> The 3rd one looks young, fresh, modern and chic. Maybe add a link or 2 so that it sits lower on your wrist. (Do they do that for free like Cartier - add a few links?)



Thanks Angela9288. 
Thanks for the tip about adding links for free. I called Rolex they said if I buy the links from them that the first link will be free and the second one with be about $150 to $175 for the two tone bracelet depending on the bracelet. That's a good idea to add the links so that it will sit lower on my wrist.


----------



## nova_girl

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you Angela9288. The SA at Rolex liked the 36 mm better on me. Yes this 31 mm is unusual and beautiful.  I guess this watch would be best for special occasions and the 36 mm will be more for causal events.



I think this is what I'll end up doing. As I've mentioned before, I like both the 31mm and 36mm but I think I'll get the 36mm first for daily wear and then the 31mm later for more special/formal events since I don't go to that many now and don't need to have that size right away. I've also decided that I'm going to get the roman numerals with the 36mm and the diamond dial with the 31mm because I feel like the diamonds on the larger size would be too blingy for me.


----------



## uhpharm01

nova_girl said:


> I think this is what I'll end up doing. As I've mentioned before, I like both the 31mm and 36mm but I think I'll get the 36mm first for daily wear and then the 31mm later for more special/formal events since I don't go to that many now and don't need to have that size right away. I've also decided that I'm going to get the roman numerals with the 36mm and the diamond dial with the 31mm because I feel like the diamonds on the larger size would be too blingy for me.



Great idea nova-girl. The 36 mm is a great choice for daily wear. On the 36 mm at i like the roman numbers. When you get the lumnious stock they had the roman numbers in a very small size above the sticks and I don't like that. But I also like the 36 mm with the diamond markers also


----------



## nova_girl

uhpharm01 said:


> Great idea nova-girl. The 36 mm is a great choice for daily wear. On the 36 mm at i like the roman numbers. When you get the lumnious stock they had the roman numbers in a very small size above the sticks and I don't like that. But I also like the 36 mm with the diamond markers also



I'm so happy to have finally made a decision lol. I do like the diamonds on the 36mm as well but I think it will be too much for me. I look forward to getting the diamonds later though


----------



## uhpharm01

nova_girl said:


> I'm so happy to have finally made a decision lol. I do like the diamonds on the 36mm as well but I think it will be too much for me. I look forward to getting the diamonds later though



Thank you. It will be a while before purchase this watch. I'm still saving up for it.


----------



## Livia1

uhpharm01 said:


> This is the 31mm. It's too small




Not that it matters but I'm with the other ladies ... I also prefer this one on you. However, I much, much prefer the Tank Francaise on you and I'm not just saying that because I recently bought one myself


----------



## uhpharm01

Livia1 said:


> Not that it matters but I'm with the other ladies ... I also prefer this one on you. However, I much, much prefer the Tank Francaise on you and I'm not just saying that because I recently bought one myself



Thank you livia1. I hear you and really love the Tank Franciase large in two tone too


----------



## Livia1

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you livia1. I hear you and really love the Tank Franciase large in two tone too




I actually _really _like the medium on you :giggles:

BUT the Large is gorgeous too


----------



## uhpharm01

Livia1 said:


> I actually _really _like the medium on you :giggles:
> 
> BUT the Large is gorgeous too


Thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hi everyone I heard from my doctor not to buy a Rolex and she said that it doesn't keep good time either. She owns an used Rolex !


----------



## kimpossible

Mine has automatic perpetual movements which are powered by movements of my wrists. I noticed a couple of times that after not wearing it for a long time it's lagging  but we just need to wind it manually and the problem will be resolved. This 'problem' is not typical to Rolex though, it also happens to my other non rolex automatic watches. It's not a problem, really. Also even if you're wearing it all the time it is recommended to wind your automatic watches regularly.


----------



## uhpharm01

kimpossible said:


> Mine has automatic perpetual movements which are powered by movements of my wrists. I noticed a couple of times that after not wearing it for a long time it's lagging  but we just need to wind it manually and the problem will be resolved. This 'problem' is not typical to Rolex though, it also happens to my other non rolex automatic watches. It's not a problem, really. Also even if you're wearing it all the time it is recommended to wind your automatic watches regularly.



Thanks


----------



## designerdiva40

Here's a few of mine & hubbys watches


----------



## designerdiva40

A few more


----------



## designerdiva40

This is a watch I'm planning on buying but can't decide which dial, love this black MOP one.


----------



## uhpharm01

designerdiva40 said:


> A few more



Gorgeous. I just love your rolexes.


----------



## LonelyAngel8

so many rolex oysters!!


----------



## uhpharm01

designerdiva40 said:


> This is a watch I'm planning on buying but can't decide which dial, love this black MOP one.



You have an amazing Rolex collection&#128525;&#128079;&#127995;&#128077;


----------



## purse_addict_93

Not a pic of my actual watch but my dad gave me a 1956 GMT Pepsi...it is still in running order and i adore it!


----------



## uhpharm01

purse_addict_93 said:


> Not a pic of my actual watch but my dad gave me a 1956 GMT Pepsi...it is still in running order and i adore it!



Wow. Amazing. Watch  Lovely watch. It's looks its in Greta condition


----------



## bespoke_vicky

Rolex Daytona Rose Gold


----------



## phillj12

designerdiva40 said:


> Here's a few of mine & hubbys watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE all of your watches and how you've styled them! The pink with pink H jewelry is so much fun! And the green...and the VCA!! Just TDF!
> 
> I prefer black MOP without the words, not sure what the face you've posted is called. But that is still beautiful!


----------



## designerdiva40

purse_addict_93 said:


> Not a pic of my actual watch but my dad gave me a 1956 GMT Pepsi...it is still in running order and i adore it!



Wow such a gorgeous classic Rolex....Enjoy


----------



## purse_addict_93

designerdiva40 said:


> Wow such a gorgeous classic Rolex....Enjoy



Thank you! I love it - its so simple and classic and is still relevant today.


----------



## L etoile

designerdiva40 said:


> Here's a few of mine & hubbys watches


Love the Rolex/Love stack! Does the Rolex scratch the Love terribly?


----------



## llyymyc

My new to me oyster 34mm


----------



## LiliO

llyymyc: I love it.


----------



## chessmont

llyymyc said:


> My new to me oyster 34mm
> View attachment 3145503



a very sleek look.  Simple and beautiful.


----------



## phillj12

Beautiful llyymyc!


----------



## llyymyc

phillj12 said:


> Beautiful llyymyc!




Thanks was deciding between the 31mm and this.. Used to be bags now watches are my current obsession [emoji28]


----------



## llyymyc

chessmont said:


> a very sleek look.  Simple and beautiful.




Thanks


----------



## simons91

purse_addict_93 said:


> Thank you! I love it - its so simple and classic and is still relevant today.


This is beautiful and looks stunning on you!


----------



## Roku

designerdiva40 said:


> Here's a few of mine & hubbys watches




Wow I adore your combos, and the backdrops, shoes and bags... So well coordinated and just stunning! My favorite is the 18kt YG on you w the green ensemble but they are all so drool-worthy! 
Do you share them w hubby or do you have yours and his? If you share, how do you manage the links issue? I actually finally figured out how to remove and add them myself but it is kind of a pain (was trying to borrow his GMT once...)


----------



## Dany_37

llyymyc said:


> My new to me oyster 34mm
> View attachment 3145503


 
Lovely!


----------



## secw1977

Hello, I am new to this thread. I was wondering if I could ask advice? I am interested in buying a vintage Rolex. Has anyone bought a vintage Rolex? If so what should I be looking out for when looking for one? Many thanks xx


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi Sorry for my late reply  some are hubby's & when I wear them I usually get the jeweller to remove a couple of links but I only do this if I know DH is OK with me wearing it for a few months because it's too much of a pain to keep getting links removed & then adding them back plus I think on the gold watches it might damage them if you kept doing it on a regular basis. 

I have my own YG Daytona now so hubby can have his back


----------



## designerdiva40

Wear/stretch on the bracelet especially if it's an all gold watch, hold the watch by the dial & see how much the bracelet sags if you know what I mean


----------



## makeupmama

Here is mine


----------



## chessmont

makeupmama said:


> Here is mine



Absolute perfection!  What size is it?  I have a 26 mm that I love but my vision is getting such that I have a hard time seeing the date LOL.


----------



## makeupmama

chessmont said:


> Absolute perfection!  What size is it?  I have a 26 mm that I love but my vision is getting such that I have a hard time seeing the date LOL.



Mine is the medium size (31mm) and it's perfect  I get what you mean about vision issues. I am past 40 and it's a pain. Hahaha!


----------



## Althea G.

makeupmama, that watch is GORGEOUS!!! WOW!!!


----------



## makeupmama

Althea G. said:


> makeupmama, that watch is GORGEOUS!!! WOW!!!


Thank you so much  It's my first Rolex- I've always been more of a Cartier gal but the rose gold did me in. I am officially in love.


----------



## phillj12

makeupmama said:


> Here is mine




Love it!!


----------



## secw1977

designerdiva40 said:


> Wear/stretch on the bracelet especially if it's an all gold watch, hold the watch by the dial & see how much the bracelet sags if you know what I mean



Thank you for taking the time to answer my question. I think I am going to buy new after all. The price difference seems to be very little xxx


----------



## Lovefour

secw1977 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to answer my question. I think I am going to buy new after all. The price difference seems to be very little xxx


I started out looking at used but in the end bought new. i just felt better. If you pay cash you should get a nice discount.


----------



## secw1977

Lovefour said:


> I started out looking at used but in the end bought new. i just felt better. If you pay cash you should get a nice discount.



Thank you. It will be a cash purchase. I will see what I can do xx


----------



## NuttyElla

makeupmama said:


> Here is mine




Oh dear makeupmama this is making me REALLY want a two tone now. Gorgeous! Why can't I just be satisfied with the one Rolex I have...?!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Wearing a 2 tone Daytona while waiting for takeaway.


----------



## LiliO

Seedlessplum said:


> Wearing a 2 tone Daytona while waiting for takeaway.
> 
> View attachment 3155094


really nice.


----------



## Seedlessplum

LiliO said:


> really nice.



Thanks dear.


----------



## makeupmama

NuttyElla said:


> Oh dear makeupmama this is making me REALLY want a two tone now. Gorgeous! Why can't I just be satisfied with the one Rolex I have...?!



Go for it!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

makeupmama said:


> Here is mine



Is that rose gold ?


----------



## makeupmama

uhpharm01 said:


> Is that rose gold ?



Yes it is


----------



## Fem1014

Trading in my 26 MOP datejust for one of these beauties but can't decide which one. They're the same watch just different face. I think the Roman numerals are very elegant but the diamonds. Need I say more. Would wear everyday though. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## NuttyElla

Fem1014 said:


> Trading in my 26 MOP datejust for one of these beauties but can't decide which one. They're the same watch just different face. I think the Roman numerals are very elegant but the diamonds. Need I say more. Would wear everyday though. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157299
> View attachment 3157300




LOVE both of these! I particularly like the look of the Roman numerals actually. What kind of look are you going for? If I could get another Rolex I'd go for that exact watch in 31mm.


----------



## Vvicky

Fem1014 said:


> Trading in my 26 MOP datejust for one of these beauties but can't decide which one. They're the same watch just different face. I think the Roman numerals are very elegant but the diamonds. Need I say more. Would wear everyday though. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157299
> View attachment 3157300




Love diamond dial! [emoji76] I think pink Roman numerals would be hard to read on the pink dial..


----------



## chessmont

I love the Romans!


----------



## goldengirl123

Fem1014 said:


> Trading in my 26 MOP datejust for one of these beauties but can't decide which one. They're the same watch just different face. I think the Roman numerals are very elegant but the diamonds. Need I say more. Would wear everyday though. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157299
> View attachment 3157300




I love the Roman numerals!


----------



## CATEYES

Fem1014 said:


> Trading in my 26 MOP datejust for one of these beauties but can't decide which one. They're the same watch just different face. I think the Roman numerals are very elegant but the diamonds. Need I say more. Would wear everyday though. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157299
> View attachment 3157300



I like the roman numerals a bit more as well. Beautiful color combo btw!!!


----------



## pjhm

Fem1014 said:


> Trading in my 26 MOP datejust for one of these beauties but can't decide which one. They're the same watch just different face. I think the Roman numerals are very elegant but the diamonds. Need I say more. Would wear everyday though. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157299
> View attachment 3157300




Roman numerals on dial are beautiful-of the two, I'd get that one


----------



## NuttyElla

Fem1014 said:


> Trading in my 26 MOP datejust for one of these beauties but can't decide which one. They're the same watch just different face. I think the Roman numerals are very elegant but the diamonds. Need I say more. Would wear everyday though. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157299
> View attachment 3157300




Let's see pics of them on your wrist!!


----------



## L etoile

I tried on the 28 this weekend and LOVED it. I really hope Rolex makes a stainless + gold 28!! Right now, they only have precious metals.


----------



## afsweet

looking for watch suggestions (preferably rolex but I'm open to comparable brands as well) for a rose gold watch (oversized for ladies or a men's watch). I'm currently only wanting to spend $10k max because this watch is for fashion, not function. But I'm not willing to buy a MK or fashion brand watch (for reasons I won't state here because it might hurt some feelings).  


I began looking at some estate watches at a local jewelers, but they didn't have anything remotely close to what I'd like. I'm not a watch expert by any means, so I'm not familiar with style names and prices. From a brief search, I find that all the rose gold Rolexes I like are out of my budget. They're upwards of $30k; is that normal?


has anyone seen or been able to buy a rose gold rolex for around $10k? I'm not interested in the steel & rose gold combo though. I'm a total watch newb!


----------



## luvchnl

L etoile said:


> I tried on the 28 this weekend and LOVED it. I really hope Rolex makes a stainless + gold 28!! Right now, they only have precious metals.




How exciting that you were able to try it on!  I have not been able to try the 28 on yet.  I wish that you had a picture to share 
This picture of the 28 & 26 was taken from Instagram.  You can see the differences in the picture, even though the 26 still has the bezel protector on.  
I am also excited about this new size DateJust!


----------



## L etoile

luvchnl said:


> How exciting that you were able to try it on!  I have not been able to try the 28 on yet.  I wish that you had a picture to share
> This picture of the 28 & 26 was taken from Instagram.  You can see the differences in the picture, even though the 26 still has the bezel protector on.
> I am also excited about this new size DateJust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162188


I tried on the 28 with a diamond bezel and a fluted bezel. The fluted bezel looked about as wide as a 26 with a diamond bezel. It was perfect! I'm waiting on my Rolex for 1-2 years to see if they come out with the 28.


----------



## cdtracing

Fem1014 said:


> Trading in my 26 MOP datejust for one of these beauties but can't decide which one. They're the same watch just different face. I think the Roman numerals are very elegant but the diamonds. Need I say more. Would wear everyday though. Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157299
> View attachment 3157300



OH, Be still my heart!!  I love them both & the color combo is striking.  I do think the Roman numerals make it a little more unusual & elegant.


----------



## cdtracing

luvchnl said:


> How exciting that you were able to try it on!  I have not been able to try the 28 on yet.  I wish that you had a picture to share
> This picture of the 28 & 26 was taken from Instagram.  You can see the differences in the picture, even though the 26 still has the bezel protector on.
> I am also excited about this new size DateJust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162188



Gorgeous!  I would love a Stainless & Gold one as well!


----------



## mousdioufe

My favorite watch, Yellow gold Daytona with black mother of pearl dial


----------



## chessmont

mousdioufe said:


> My favorite watch, Yellow gold Daytona with black mother of pearl dial



Beautiful!  Love that dial.  I used to have it in TT


----------



## pennychiou

chessmont said:


> Beautiful!  Love that dial.  I used to have it in TT



This is really a WOW!!!


----------



## mousdioufe

That dial is what got me


----------



## mousdioufe

Last one


----------



## Thingofbeauty

mousdioufe said:


> my favorite watch, yellow gold daytona with black mother of pearl dial


whoa!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

View attachment 3175840


TT 31 rosegold mop 10diamonds

Looking out for a purple Roman TT diamond VI with oyster bracelet but to greedy right now


----------



## Pourquoipas2

colour changes


----------



## Tiffanytiger

Nice


----------



## Pourquoipas2

In daylight it's pink, evening it's darker


----------



## phillj12

gellingh said:


> View attachment 3175842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colour changes




gorgeous watch and combo!!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Thank you Tiffanytiger


----------



## goldengirl123

My new, everyday watch. I love it!


----------



## uhpharm01

goldengirl123 said:


> My new, everyday watch. I love it!


Nice. One. I love it.  What size is it ? TIA


----------



## uhpharm01

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3175840
> View attachment 3175841
> 
> TT 31 rosegold mop 10diamonds
> 
> Looking out for a purple Roman TT diamond VI with oyster bracelet but to greedy right now



Very nice. Cute dog too


----------



## pennychiou

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3175842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colour changes



This looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## phillj12

mousdioufe said:


> That dial is what got me




Oh wow! Love this!


----------



## goldengirl123

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice. One. I love it.  What size is it ? TIA



It's a 34. I thought it was the perfect size for both casual and work attire.


----------



## judy_wonglee

My new love &#128525; I love chocolate &#127851;


----------



## uhpharm01

judy_wonglee said:


> My new love &#128525; I love chocolate &#127851;



That is beautiful


----------



## TChip5

Where do u trade in a Rolex?  I wanna trade mine and my chopard happy fish.


----------



## pjhm

TChip5 said:


> Where do u trade in a Rolex?  I wanna trade mine and my chopard happy fish.




At a jewelry store that sells and repairs Rolex. When I took mine in for repair, they offered to give me a trade but i wasn't interested in doing that.


----------



## NuttyElla

judy_wonglee said:


> My new love [emoji7] I love chocolate [emoji515]




Oh my... Is this rose gold on a leather strap? Beautiful!


----------



## judy_wonglee

Thank you &#128512;


----------



## judy_wonglee

Yes rose gold brown dial in leather. &#128516;


----------



## blumster

judy_wonglee said:


> My new love &#128525; I love chocolate &#127851;



oooh- love this!  Congrats!


----------



## NuttyElla

judy_wonglee said:


> Yes rose gold brown dial in leather. [emoji1]




Utterly gorgeous. Looks fantastic on you too. If you don't mind what is your wrist circumference? I tried on a 36mm date just and the lugs were at the very edges of my wrist. Looked a bit silly on me I thought, as did the sales person. I would love to rock a big watch like yours but sadly don't think I ever could. Maybe one day they'll make this in a 34mm or similar? One can dream..! Congrats on your beautiful watch


----------



## Pourquoipas2

pennychiou said:


> This looks so beautiful on you!


Thank you, have a good day!


----------



## NuttyElla

Ladies (and gents), I'm after some advice please. I have a date just 31mm in stainless steel with a full diamond bezel, silver dial with diamond dot markers (posted pics a few pages back). I'm still not sure I'm totally in love with it and am thinking of a dial change. I love the blue coloured dial and possibly the rhodium, also possibly the pink. I just feel that my current watch is a bit boring and monochrome. I know the silver dial goes with everything but I believe I should be totally in love with my watch (it's likely the only one I'll buy although I'd love to own more..!). Do any of you ladies have blue, rhodium or pink coloured faces on a stainless steel watch? Do you love them? Can you post pics to help me out?! Much appreciated


----------



## chessmont

Here's my pink dial. I wear it with everything I don't worry about the colors I have on. I am not a pink person nor a flower person but for some reason I adore this watch
	

		
			
		

		
	



Whoa sorry it's so huge!


----------



## NuttyElla

chessmont said:


> Here's my pink dial. I wear it with everything I don't worry about the colors I have on. I am not a pink person nor a flower person but I adore this watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179677
> 
> Whoa sorry it's so huge!




Wow Chessmont that is gorgeous. So special and unusual and the dial looks wonderful with the diamond bezel. Although my current watch is definitely lovely and classic my heart tells me I need to change the dial for something that makes my heart flutter when I look at it! I have 90 days from purchase to make the change so will have to act soon! 

Yours is a 36mm right Chessmont? So that dial won't be available to me


----------



## chessmont

NuttyElla said:


> Wow Chessmont that is gorgeous. So special and unusual and the dial looks wonderful with the diamond bezel. Although my current watch is definitely lovely and classic my heart tells me I need to change the dial for something that makes my heart flutter when I look at it! I have 90 days from purchase to make the change so will have to act soon!
> 
> Yours is a 36mm right Chessmont? So that dial won't be available to me



Thank you NuttyElla   Yes it is a 36mm


----------



## phillj12

chessmont said:


> Here's my pink dial. I wear it with everything I don't worry about the colors I have on. I am not a pink person nor a flower person but for some reason I adore this watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179677
> 
> Whoa sorry it's so huge!




I know what you mean...I have almost the same watch as you but with the MOP dial...which tends to look silver. Would have preferred more of a pop!! Oh well for me! But I do still love it!


----------



## Shoush

I have 3 Rolexes.  A two toned stainless steel with yellow gold date just with black diamond dial.  A yellow gold date just with white diamond dial.  And an oyster perpetual with full diamond dial - this one I wear for special occasions.


----------



## luvchnl

NuttyElla said:


> Ladies (and gents), I'm after some advice please. I have a date just 31mm in stainless steel with a full diamond bezel, silver dial with diamond dot markers (posted pics a few pages back). I'm still not sure I'm totally in love with it and am thinking of a dial change. I love the blue coloured dial and possibly the rhodium, also possibly the pink. I just feel that my current watch is a bit boring and monochrome. I know the silver dial goes with everything but I believe I should be totally in love with my watch (it's likely the only one I'll buy although I'd love to own more..!). Do any of you ladies have blue, rhodium or pink coloured faces on a stainless steel watch? Do you love them? Can you post pics to help me out?! Much appreciated




I have the Pink Roman 31mm and the Blue Diamond 36mm.  The pink is very pale on my Roman dial.  I would say it is a pale pink rose color or pink champagne.  In some lights it looks more pink and others it looks more of a nude blush, not coppery at all like the older Rolex pink dials, definitely more light pinkish.  I think it's a nice neutral color with enough contrast against the case for me.  I'm worried that it may be too monochrome for you still, because the contrast is not as vivid as it would be with dials such as blue or black.  With that said, not all Rolex pink dials are the same.  

I've seen some, such as a diamond and a stick dial, that were a much deeper bubblegum pink and others that are more of a soft pale pink like mine.   The bubblegum pink will of course have even more contrast against the watch case than the pale pink.
Like mother of pearl dials, the pink dial is also best to see in person before purchasing, because there are different shades of pink.  You want to be sure that you'll be happy with the shade of pink that you get.

Sorry for the long description of the Pink dial.  It's quite hard to explain the color and Rolex definitely makes more than one shade of pink dial.  I absolutely love both my pink and blue dials equally.  Rolex makes a beautiful sunburst blue dial.  It can look from a deep dark navy, almost black, to a vibrant blue.  I love it.

It would be best if you could try on any other dial colors that you are considering.  Your watch is so gorgeous, but you must follow your gut instinct I suppose.  If you've found that you might be happier with a different color dial, then the time to change it might be now while there's no charge.  You can always change the dial color at service time if you want to, but I'm not sure how much it would cost by then.  I sincerely hope that you will be 100% happy with your gorgeous watch.   Whether you decide to change the dial or keep it the same, your watch is gorgeous either way


----------



## mfa777

NuttyElla said:


> Ladies (and gents), I'm after some advice please. I have a date just 31mm in stainless steel with a full diamond bezel, silver dial with diamond dot markers (posted pics a few pages back). I'm still not sure I'm totally in love with it and am thinking of a dial change. I love the blue coloured dial and possibly the rhodium, also possibly the pink. I just feel that my current watch is a bit boring and monochrome. I know the silver dial goes with everything but I believe I should be totally in love with my watch (it's likely the only one I'll buy although I'd love to own more..!). Do any of you ladies have blue, rhodium or pink coloured faces on a stainless steel watch? Do you love them? Can you post pics to help me out?! Much appreciated


I would go for blue diamond dial, that will give you the pop you are looking for.


----------



## TChip5

My daughter used to have blue and she got tired of it very quickly because she felt it clashed with many things she wore.


----------



## TChip5

Love that model!


----------



## uhpharm01

luvchnl said:


> I have the Pink Roman 31mm and the Blue Diamond 36mm.  The pink is very pale on my Roman dial.  I would say it is a pale pink rose color or pink champagne.  In some lights it looks more pink and others it looks more of a nude blush, not coppery at all like the older Rolex pink dials, definitely more light pinkish.  I think it's a nice neutral color with enough contrast against the case for me.  I'm worried that it may be too monochrome for you still, because the contrast is not as vivid as it would be with dials such as blue or black.  With that said, not all Rolex pink dials are the same.
> 
> I've seen some, such as a diamond and a stick dial, that were a much deeper bubblegum pink and others that are more of a soft pale pink like mine.   The bubblegum pink will of course have even more contrast against the watch case than the pale pink.
> Like mother of pearl dials, the pink dial is also best to see in person before purchasing, because there are different shades of pink.  You want to be sure that you'll be happy with the shade of pink that you get.
> 
> Sorry for the long description of the Pink dial.  It's quite hard to explain the color and Rolex definitely makes more than one shade of pink dial.  I absolutely love both my pink and blue dials equally.  Rolex makes a beautiful sunburst blue dial.  It can look from a deep dark navy, almost black, to a vibrant blue.  I love it.
> 
> It would be best if you could try on any other dial colors that you are considering.  Your watch is so gorgeous, but you must follow your gut instinct I suppose.  If you've found that you might be happier with a different color dial, then the time to change it might be now while there's no charge.  You can always change the dial color at service time if you want to, but I'm not sure how much it would cost by then.  I sincerely hope that you will be 100% happy with your gorgeous watch.   Whether you decide to change the dial or keep it the same, your watch is gorgeous either way



Very pretty.


----------



## LiliO

luvchni, your stainless and pale pink dial is beautiful!  Feminine yet sporty.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

SummerSummer said:


> Which bracelet do you prefer? Jubilee or oyster? Help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2888369
> View attachment 2888370



What is the exact name off this watch? I want it!


----------



## Capucine

Hi ladies,
I am new to this section of the forum and im so excited to share this beauty with you


----------



## Capucine

Its a gift for my 28th birthday. I have a very small wrist (I mean very small) and would've never bought it but I ultimately like it. Its my first 'real' watch and its just so perfect. As hubby says "go big or go home" &#128513;


----------



## llyymyc

Capucine said:


> Its a gift for my 28th birthday. I have a very small wrist (I mean very small) and would've never bought it but I ultimately like it. Its my first 'real' watch and its just so perfect. As hubby says "go big or go home" [emoji16]




Very lovely and happy birthday


----------



## Capucine

Thank you


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Capucine said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am new to this section of the forum and im so excited to share this beauty with you



Beautiful!


----------



## phillj12

Capucine said:


> Its a gift for my 28th birthday. I have a very small wrist (I mean very small) and would've never bought it but I ultimately like it. Its my first 'real' watch and its just so perfect. As hubby says "go big or go home" [emoji16]




Gorgeous!!! Love it on you! Enjoy!


----------



## NuttyElla

luvchnl said:


> I have the Pink Roman 31mm and the Blue Diamond 36mm.  The pink is very pale on my Roman dial.  I would say it is a pale pink rose color or pink champagne.  In some lights it looks more pink and others it looks more of a nude blush, not coppery at all like the older Rolex pink dials, definitely more light pinkish.  I think it's a nice neutral color with enough contrast against the case for me.  I'm worried that it may be too monochrome for you still, because the contrast is not as vivid as it would be with dials such as blue or black.  With that said, not all Rolex pink dials are the same.
> 
> I've seen some, such as a diamond and a stick dial, that were a much deeper bubblegum pink and others that are more of a soft pale pink like mine.   The bubblegum pink will of course have even more contrast against the watch case than the pale pink.
> Like mother of pearl dials, the pink dial is also best to see in person before purchasing, because there are different shades of pink.  You want to be sure that you'll be happy with the shade of pink that you get.
> 
> Sorry for the long description of the Pink dial.  It's quite hard to explain the color and Rolex definitely makes more than one shade of pink dial.  I absolutely love both my pink and blue dials equally.  Rolex makes a beautiful sunburst blue dial.  It can look from a deep dark navy, almost black, to a vibrant blue.  I love it.
> 
> It would be best if you could try on any other dial colors that you are considering.  Your watch is so gorgeous, but you must follow your gut instinct I suppose.  If you've found that you might be happier with a different color dial, then the time to change it might be now while there's no charge.  You can always change the dial color at service time if you want to, but I'm not sure how much it would cost by then.  I sincerely hope that you will be 100% happy with your gorgeous watch.   Whether you decide to change the dial or keep it the same, your watch is gorgeous either way




Luvchnl, thank you so much for taking the time to write this detailed reply. I must say I am drawn to your blue diamond dial - I keep coming back to look at it! Yesterday I went to the shops and tried on some watches with different dials. Unfortunately they didn't have a blue one with diamonds, just one with baton markers which I think looks very different. I did try one with a dark rhodium floral dial which was absolutely gorgeous. If I swapped to this one though I'd have to pay for the new dial (because it isn't a like for like swap) but I'd get my silver diamond dial back so could swap it back in the future if I wanted to.... Hmmm choices choices! I'm hoping to get to see a blue diamond one next week but it seems they are quite few and far between, especially with the diamond bezel. 

What do people think of this dark rhodium floral dial? It really is gorgeous in real life! (My current watch is the one on the right in the first and third pictures)


----------



## milodrinker

NuttyElla said:


> Luvchnl, thank you so much for taking the time to write this detailed reply. I must say I am drawn to your blue diamond dial - I keep coming back to look at it! Yesterday I went to the shops and tried on some watches with different dials. Unfortunately they didn't have a blue one with diamonds, just one with baton markers which I think looks very different. I did try one with a dark rhodium floral dial which was absolutely gorgeous. If I swapped to this one though I'd have to pay for the new dial (because it isn't a like for like swap) but I'd get my silver diamond dial back so could swap it back in the future if I wanted to.... Hmmm choices choices! I'm hoping to get to see a blue diamond one next week but it seems they are quite few and far between, especially with the diamond bezel.
> 
> What do people think of this dark rhodium floral dial? It really is gorgeous in real life! (My current watch is the one on the right in the first and third pictures)
> 
> View attachment 3183457
> View attachment 3183461
> View attachment 3183463




Not a fan of the floral dial but I must say my eyes were drawn to that first (vs your current one). The SA who sold me my watch told me to go with what draws your eye first (I was set on a black dial but ended up with a pink one oops).


----------



## phillj12

NuttyElla said:


> Luvchnl, thank you so much for taking the time to write this detailed reply. I must say I am drawn to your blue diamond dial - I keep coming back to look at it! Yesterday I went to the shops and tried on some watches with different dials. Unfortunately they didn't have a blue one with diamonds, just one with baton markers which I think looks very different. I did try one with a dark rhodium floral dial which was absolutely gorgeous. If I swapped to this one though I'd have to pay for the new dial (because it isn't a like for like swap) but I'd get my silver diamond dial back so could swap it back in the future if I wanted to.... Hmmm choices choices! I'm hoping to get to see a blue diamond one next week but it seems they are quite few and far between, especially with the diamond bezel.
> 
> What do people think of this dark rhodium floral dial? It really is gorgeous in real life! (My current watch is the one on the right in the first and third pictures)
> 
> View attachment 3183457
> View attachment 3183461
> View attachment 3183463




I prefer yours! But maybe it's the diamond bezel I love and the floral with the diamond bezel would be fantastic!


----------



## NuttyElla

Thank you both for your input. I thought I wasn't a fan of the floral dial either but when I saw this one I couldn't stop looking at it! The flowers are really very subtle and I loved the pewter colour. You're right it's really hard to compare as one has the diamond bezel and the other the fluted and it's hard to imagine the dial with a different bezel... That's why I wanted to see all the dials on a diamond bezel watch but that is proving very difficult as each store only seems to carry one or two and many of them are MOP which isn't on my list. I guess I'll just have to take a leap of faith as to what it would look like!

Thanks to everyone who has inputted. It's great to be able to chat about watches/ jewellery/ bags etc without being judged like some would in real life. Tpf is great!


----------



## LiliO

stunning!


----------



## Pink Gator

I have been inspired and educated by this forum for a while; thought I'd return the favor.  I need to figure out how to upload a pic better.

Here's my Datejust 31 with its pink dial. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3184345


----------



## uhpharm01

NuttyElla said:


> Luvchnl, thank you so much for taking the time to write this detailed reply. I must say I am drawn to your blue diamond dial - I keep coming back to look at it! Yesterday I went to the shops and tried on some watches with different dials. Unfortunately they didn't have a blue one with diamonds, just one with baton markers which I think looks very different. I did try one with a dark rhodium floral dial which was absolutely gorgeous. If I swapped to this one though I'd have to pay for the new dial (because it isn't a like for like swap) but I'd get my silver diamond dial back so could swap it back in the future if I wanted to.... Hmmm choices choices! I'm hoping to get to see a blue diamond one next week but it seems they are quite few and far between, especially with the diamond bezel.
> 
> What do people think of this dark rhodium floral dial? It really is gorgeous in real life! (My current watch is the one on the right in the first and third pictures)
> 
> View attachment 3183457
> View attachment 3183461
> View attachment 3183463



I just love the one on the left. Is that a 31 mm?


----------



## NuttyElla

uhpharm01 said:


> I just love the one on the left. Is that a 31 mm?




Yes it's a 31mm. My wrists are v small!


----------



## Pink Gator

Pink Gator said:


> I have been inspired and educated by this forum for a while; thought I'd return the favor.  I need to figure out how to upload a pic better.
> 
> Here's my Datejust 31 with its pink dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184345


 

Update: I think I have a better picture. Apologies all around.


----------



## NuttyElla

Pink Gator said:


> Update: I think I have a better picture. Apologies all around.




Oh yum! Is it that kind of peachy colour in real life? There seems to be such a variation in the colour of pink dials as Luvchnl said.


----------



## NuttyElla

Capucine said:


> Its a gift for my 28th birthday. I have a very small wrist (I mean very small) and would've never bought it but I ultimately like it. Its my first 'real' watch and its just so perfect. As hubby says "go big or go home" [emoji16]




Looking at this watch I think the silver dial looks gorgeous!. I think my issue with mine may be that I'm so pale and perhaps the all silver toned watch looks better with a more tanned skin tone. Looks perfect on you Capucine!


----------



## Pink Gator

NuttyElla said:


> Oh yum! Is it that kind of peachy colour in real life? There seems to be such a variation in the colour of pink dials as Luvchnl said.


 
Thank you, @NuttyElla! It's the sunlight that makes it looks peachy.


It's actually pink. Here's another picture.


----------



## Maria2309

Hi all! Reading all the advise....
As a new member I cannot create a new post...
So I have to ask to an existing one...
35 years old, normal weight - wrist on the thin side..
Got my first Rolex yesterday I think I will take it back. 
The one I bought is 31" Latin dial with diamond on VI steel yellow gold bracelet
Am also in love with the 36" Latin dial no diamonds. Again, steel/yellow gold bracelet
Which one?? Am so confused!!
(For some reason am unable to upload the photos. Keeps saying upload failed)


----------



## mfa777

Maria2309 said:


> Hi all! Reading all the advise....
> As a new member I cannot create a new post...
> So I have to ask to an existing one...
> 35 years old, normal weight - wrist on the thin side..
> Got my first Rolex yesterday I think I will take it back.
> The one I bought is 31" Latin dial with diamond on VI steel yellow gold bracelet
> Am also in love with the 36" Latin dial no diamonds. Again, steel/yellow gold bracelet
> Which one?? Am so confused!!
> (For some reason am unable to upload the photos. Keeps saying upload failed)


To upload picture, press "go advanced".  I think the one you got is perfect, unless you are very tall, then it might look too small and 36 would be better.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

I'd keep the 31 , like the size better on all wrists and I'm convinced we'll go back to more modest size watches anyway over the next decade. But on resale 36 without diamonds and men's hold better value so they say.


----------



## pjhm

Gellingh said:


> I'd keep the 31 , like the size better on all wrists and I'm convinced we'll go back to more modest size watches anyway over the next decade. But on resale 36 without diamonds and men's hold better value so they say.




Agree with every word!


----------



## jellyv

Gellingh said:


> I'd keep the 31 , like the size better on all wrists and I'm convinced we'll go back to more modest size watches anyway over the next decade. But on resale 36 without diamonds and men's hold better value so they say.




+2

31 is modern without being trendy. I wouldn't worry about resale, though--don't go 36 because of that reasoning. 31mm is the sweet spot!


----------



## Maria2309

Thanks for your replies. Managed to attach one photo. Will try one more.this is the 36"


----------



## Maria2309

This is the 31"


----------



## Pourquoipas2

31 lovely more feminine!


----------



## jellyv

Maria2309 said:


> Thanks for your replies. Managed to attach one photo. Will try one more.this is the 36"




Is that where you would actually wear it on the arm? It looks to be slid far up your arm. Try posting a pic with it in the area where it really would be positioned. It could well be too big, plus more masculine than you're after.

I think 31 is great!


----------



## Maria2309

That's the 36" lower on the wrist.  &#128546; 
Still afraid I made the wrong choice for 31.


----------



## MyDogTink

Maria2309 said:


> That's the 36" lower on the wrist.  [emoji22]
> 
> Still afraid I made the wrong choice for 31.




I think you made the right decision with the 31. It's both trendy and fun while sophisticated. IMO the 36 would be just too big if you want to wear it for a more formal occasion.


----------



## NuttyElla

Maria2309 said:


> That's the 36" lower on the wrist.  [emoji22]
> 
> Still afraid I made the wrong choice for 31.




I think the 31 looks gorgeous but ultimately you have to get the one which excites you the most. I have learnt that with my own purchase. Do you have the option to exchange the watch where you bought it? If so how long do you have to decide? Can you take lots of pictures of both on your wrist and consider it carefully for a few days? Imagine yourself retuning the 31 and walking out with the 36 - how does that make you feel? The problem (a nice problem  is that Rolex makes so many lovely watches! Good luck with your decision. I'm sure you'll get a lot of enjoyment from whichever one you choose.


----------



## L etoile

Maria2309 said:


> This is the 31"


I love the 31! What color is the dial? I can't tell if it's silver, MOP or white.


----------



## str8_dyme

Just looked at both pics and my fave is the 31. The color of the face is nice and bright and those little diamonds are gorge. The 36 is too gray for me. I understand ur pain, its a tough choice!


----------



## Angela9288

Maria2309 said:


> That's the 36" lower on the wrist.  &#128546;
> Still afraid I made the wrong choice for 31.



I'm a girl who likes big watches, but I think the 31 looks much better on you. It could also be because of the dial. Maybe try the 36 with a white, silver or mop dial to make a better comparison.

Go with your heart. Good luck! &#128149;


----------



## Angela9288

Is the dial on the 31 white? It is really beautiful and classic on you. Of course you have to go with what makes you happy.


----------



## mfa777

Maria2309 said:


> That's the 36" lower on the wrist.  &#128546;
> Still afraid I made the wrong choice for 31.


If you are worried that 36 is too big and 31 is too small, maybe try 36 jubilee strap, it looks smaller than oyster strap and more feminine.


----------



## uhpharm01

mfa87 said:


> If you are worried that 36 is too big and 31 is too small, maybe try 36 jubilee strap, it looks smaller than oyster strap and more feminine.



This 36 is just beauitful


----------



## pennychiou

Angela9288 said:


> I'm a girl who likes big watches, but I think the 31 looks much better on you. It could also be because of the dial. Maybe try the 36 with a white, silver or mop dial to make a better comparison.
> 
> Go with your heart. Good luck! &#128149;



31 could never be a wrong choice (though you first pic looks like 31 rather than 36).  You will be getting used to the size with your love for your choice growing day in and day out.


----------



## LiliO

I honestly can't even see the difference in the pictures on the size.
I like the one with the white face and diamond numbers though.


----------



## TChip5

Awesome choice!


----------



## NuttyElla

Thank you everyone for your advice. I put my watch in yesterday to have the disk changed from silver to blue diamond markers. Can't wait to see what it looks like... hope I've made the right decision..!


----------



## Pink Gator

Wow! I believe you made the best decision! Just don't forget to post pics of your new face!


----------



## NuttyElla

Thanks Pink Gator, I will!

(obviously meant "dial" not "disk"..!)


----------



## L etoile

NuttyElla said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice. I put my watch in yesterday to have the disk changed from silver to blue diamond markers. Can't wait to see what it looks like... hope I've made the right decision..!


What is the dial color on the 31?


----------



## NuttyElla

L etoile said:


> What is the dial color on the 31?




My current dial is silver with diamond markers but I'm having it swapped for blue with diamond markers


----------



## L etoile

NuttyElla said:


> My current dial is silver with diamond markers but I'm having it swapped for blue with diamond markers


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Blue or purple are nice , waiting for pics, how much will they charge for a new dial+ diamonds if I may ask.


----------



## XCCX

Hello rolex lovers!

It's been a while since I posted here..
Here is my 31mm ss/yg date just with mop of dial


----------



## CLO_Jetsetter

Love it!! Looks classy on you!


----------



## NuttyElla

Gellingh said:


> Blue or purple are nice , waiting for pics, how much will they charge for a new dial+ diamonds if I may ask.




It's just an admin fee (£90 + VAT) as I've had my watch less than 90 days and it's a straight dial swap from silver diamond dot to blue diamond dot


----------



## Coco.lover

Is Rolex cheaper in France than the U.S.? I want a date just 31mm in ever rose with the fluted bezel and pink dial. I want to buy from an authorized dealer. Also any recommendations of a good dealer in Paris?


----------



## pennychiou

CLO_Jetsetter said:


> Love it!! Looks classy on you!



No doubt!!!


----------



## MissCS

This is my steel 31 mm pink dial & 31 mm two tone rose gold


----------



## uhpharm01

MissCS said:


> This is my steel 31 mm pink dial & 31 mm two tone rose gold



Beautiful watches


----------



## milodrinker

MissCS said:


> This is my steel 31 mm pink dial & 31 mm two tone rose gold




Love both! I'm thinking of a 31mm red grape dial with oyster bracelet for a casual look. Which one do you wear more?


----------



## MissCS

Thanks &#128522; Tbh, i prefer oyster bracelet. In my opinion jubilee bracelet very easy to get dirty... But i think rosegold more beautiful.. &#127801;


----------



## NuttyElla

xactreality said:


> Hello rolex lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I posted here..
> 
> Here is my 31mm ss/yg date just with mop of dial




This is beautiful on you. Such a classic.


----------



## 336

I have a YG day date


----------



## Majotel

Coco.lover said:


> Is Rolex cheaper in France than the U.S.? I want a date just 31mm in ever rose with the fluted bezel and pink dial. I want to buy from an authorized dealer. Also any recommendations of a good dealer in Paris?


I just had a look on the french Rolex website.
Price is 25 500 &#8364; for the pink dial and 27 250 &#8364; for the pink dial with diamonds.
Hope it helps.


----------



## uhpharm01

336 said:


> I have a YG day date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197038



Gorgeous watch &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## willblake

rolex are so nice. Theres a place that sells used ones near to me. Still a bit out of my price range but man are they nice!


----------



## afsweet

does anyone have experience with rolex watches with after market parts? I ask because I'm in the market for a preowned or estate watch, and when I went to a high end auction this weekend, they mentioned that all of their "rolex" watches had after market parts, which some buyers really don't like. 


It was very off putting to me, but I was wondering if anyone has any insights they'd like to share. I'm now pretty hesitant to buy preowned for fear that the seller may not be truthful or even know if their watch has after market parts (for example if they aren't the original owner).


----------



## jellyv

^Do avoid, if you want Rolex to ever service it in the future. Rolex Repair will remove and replace any aftermarket stuff at your significant cost, or refuse it for repair altogether. Also, non-Rolex parts are not going to be at the same quality level--Rolex uses far better diamonds than are in most aftermarket diamond bezels, for example, and its gold is better (for example, its rose gold production process is patented and the rose doesn't fade).

Any Rolex in the resale market has to be very, very carefully sourced so you don't pay for a fake or a Frankenwatch.


----------



## Majotel

I'm about to buy a Rolex Date 34mm SS with fluted bezel and I'm torn between the silver and the pink dial (both with diamonds).
The first one is more versatile while the second one is more "attractive".
Please tell me what you would go for....


----------



## chessmont

I have a Pink Flower dial and honestly, I wear it every day I don't worry about what clothes I pair it with, color-wise.  I found the silver to be a little hard to read. GL deciding!


----------



## afsweet

jellyv said:


> ^Do avoid, if you want Rolex to ever service it in the future. Rolex Repair will remove and replace any aftermarket stuff at your significant cost, or refuse it for repair altogether. Also, non-Rolex parts are not going to be at the same quality level--Rolex uses far better diamonds than are in most aftermarket diamond bezels, for example, and its gold is better (for example, its rose gold production process is patented and the rose doesn't fade).
> 
> Any Rolex in the resale market has to be very, very carefully sourced so you don't pay for a fake or a Frankenwatch.


 
Yeah that was my concern. A staff member at the auction even told me that she's had customers whose Rolex have been refused service. That was a big turnoff for me. There's a local jeweler that sells estate watches, and even though they guarantee authenticity, I'm still concerned about after market parts and how knowledgeable and honest they are about that. Guess the safest way is to buy new!


----------



## pjhm

If you buy used from a reputable Rolex approved jeweler you should be fine and they should give you paperwork as to its authenticity.


----------



## uhpharm01

pjhm said:


> If you buy used from a reputable Rolex approved jeweler you should be fine and they should give you paperwork as to its authenticity.



That's great idea


----------



## Majotel

chessmont said:


> I have a Pink Flower dial and honestly, I wear it every day I don't worry about what clothes I pair it with, color-wise.  I found the silver to be a little hard to read. GL deciding!


Thanks for your reply.

Is there any silver dial owner regretting that choice ?

Please pink or silver dials owners can you post pict ?


----------



## NuttyElla

Majotel said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Is there any silver dial owner regretting that choice ?
> 
> Please pink or silver dials owners can you post pict ?




Hi Majotel,

I was the silver dial owner regretting my choice! I'm happy now as I've had it changed for a blue dial (will post pics later). The silver dial is beautiful but I wanted something with more "pop"! My advice would be to choose the one you LOVE, not the one you think is the most practical. You will regret it if you are drawn to the pink and you choose the silver. And the pink will go with anything imo. Go with what you love!!


----------



## Susimoo

Majotel said:


> I'm about to buy a Rolex Date 34mm SS with fluted bezel and I'm torn between the silver and the pink dial (both with diamonds).
> The first one is more versatile while the second one is more "attractive".
> Please tell me what you would go for....




Hi

I have the silver dial with diamond markers. I absolutely love it. I was initially torn between that and the MOP but after trying both on I knew the silver had stolen my heart. It is a classic, neutral that goes with everything. 

I have had loads of compliments. Just the other day the waiter at our local restaurant said to me that it was a great looking watch. 
And so it is. 

Honestly, buy the one that makes your heart flutter. I go for neutral every time but that's me. It's too expensive a watch for it not to thrill you every time you look at it. 

Good luck with your choice!!


----------



## NuttyElla

I should probably add that when I had the silver dial I got a lot of compliments too. And most of those whose opinions I asked said I'd be crazy to swap for the blue. All the Rolex dials are beautiful, it's about what YOU love, as Susimoo said, buy the one that makes your heart flutter.


----------



## diamondsr4ever

a bday and advance xmas pressie from the hubby [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji320][emoji322] my 3rd datejust [emoji16]


----------



## NuttyElla

In case anyone is interested in how the dial change of my watch from silver to blue worked out here are some before and after photos! Both beautiful and both very different!


----------



## MySharona

NuttyElla said:


> In case anyone is interested in how the dial change of my watch from silver to blue worked out here are some before and after photos! Both beautiful and both very different!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204112
> View attachment 3204113


^^^  Gorgeous!  I love the blue!


----------



## Susimoo

NuttyElla said:


> In case anyone is interested in how the dial change of my watch from silver to blue worked out here are some before and after photos! Both beautiful and both very different!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204112
> View attachment 3204113



It's absolutely beautiful. It turned out perfectly.


----------



## NuttyElla

Thank you MySharona and Susimoo


----------



## Majotel

Susimoo said:


> It's absolutely beautiful. It turned out perfectly.


Blue is beautiful too !!!!
Congratulations.
And thank you so much for your time


----------



## Majotel

Susimoo said:


> It's absolutely beautiful. It turned out perfectly.


Sorry that was for NuttyElla.
Thank for your reply too !!!


----------



## NuttyElla

Majotel said:


> Blue is beautiful too !!!!
> Congratulations.
> And thank you so much for your time




Thank you Majotel. Show us some pics when you get your watch! [emoji4]


----------



## dlovechanel

diamondsr4ever said:


> a bday and advance xmas pressie from the hubby [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji320][emoji322] my 3rd datejust [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204039



Congrats!!! What size is it? Looks gorgeous on you &#128525;


----------



## uhpharm01

Susimoo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the silver dial with diamond markers. I absolutely love it. I was initially torn between that and the MOP but after trying both on I knew the silver had stolen my heart. It is a classic, neutral that goes with everything.
> 
> I have had loads of compliments. Just the other day the waiter at our local restaurant said to me that it was a great looking watch.
> And so it is.
> 
> Honestly, buy the one that makes your heart flutter. I go for neutral every time but that's me. It's too expensive a watch for it not to thrill you every time you look at it.
> 
> Good luck with your choice!!



Great choice. I've seen this one in person and its so gorgeous. &#128149;&#128525;


----------



## Susimoo

uhpharm01 said:


> Great choice. I've seen this one in person and its so gorgeous. &#128149;&#128525;




Thank you!!!


----------



## afsweet

pjhm said:


> If you buy used from a reputable Rolex approved jeweler you should be fine and they should give you paperwork as to its authenticity.


 
How do you find a Rolex approved jeweler for used items? Just by using the retailer locator on the rolex site? I didn't see any that specify selling preowned watches.


----------



## jellyv

stephc005 said:


> How do you find a Rolex approved jeweler for used items? Just by using the retailer locator on the rolex site? I didn't see any that specify selling preowned watches.




They aren't allowed to advertise whether they sell preowned. You'd have to call an individual authorized Rolex retailer to ask, and not all will have any inventory, nor would they agree to locate a used one for you. Any they might have generally would have been originally sold there and  then accepted in on trade.


----------



## pjhm

stephc005 said:


> How do you find a Rolex approved jeweler for used items? Just by using the retailer locator on the rolex site? I didn't see any that specify selling preowned watches.


Look up retailers of jewelry in your area, see if they are a rolex approved repair shop, then go in--they've tried twice to get me to trade mine in on another but haven't been interested in doing that. I like my gold and stainless steel date just- had it for over 20 years!


----------



## uhpharm01

pjhm said:


> Look up retailers of jewelry in your area, see if they are a rolex approved repair shop, then go in--they've tried twice to get me to trade mine in on another but haven't been interested in doing that. I like my gold and stainless steel date just- had it for over 20 years!



Smart lady.  You keep that 20 yrs old date just


----------



## pjhm

uhpharm01 said:


> Smart lady.  You keep that 20 yrs old date just




Aw- thank you! Here she is upside down-been repaired of course many times over the years so have an investment in it!


----------



## uhpharm01

pjhm said:


> Aw- thank you! Here she is upside down-been repaired of course many times over the years so have an investment in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205758



Oh I see. What a Gorgeous two tone Rolex.


----------



## pjhm

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh I see. What a Gorgeous two tone Rolex.




Thank you!!


----------



## diamondsr4ever

dlovechanel said:


> Congrats!!! What size is it? Looks gorgeous on you [emoji7]




thank u [emoji8] its a size 31mm, i tried on the men size but it looks too big!


----------



## afsweet

pjhm said:


> Look up retailers of jewelry in your area, see if they are a rolex approved repair shop, then go in--they've tried twice to get me to trade mine in on another but haven't been interested in doing that. I like my gold and stainless steel date just- had it for over 20 years!


thanks! what kind of repairs have you had to do to your watch? i ask because i saw a 20+ year old gold rolex for 13k, but i'd need to get it customized because the band is too big and only 2 links can be removed, but i also wonder if buying an older watch will need more maintenance or the same as buying any newer rolex. there's also a cosmograph daytona for 16k i'm thinking of, but it's still from 2000 so not exactly that new.


----------



## uhpharm01

stephc005 said:


> thanks! what kind of repairs have you had to do to your watch? i ask because i saw a 20+ year old gold rolex for 13k, but i'd need to get it customized because the band is too big and only 2 links can be removed, but i also wonder if buying an older watch will need more maintenance or the same as buying any newer rolex. there's also a cosmograph daytona for 16k i'm thinking of, but it's still from 2000 so not exactly that new.



I think I've saw a new Daytona two tone from the Rolex store for about $16,000.


----------



## afsweet

uhpharm01 said:


> I think I've saw a new Daytona two tone from the Rolex store for about $16,000.



Thanks. I'm not a fan of two tone for me so I've been looking for either gold or gold with a leather band. Harder to find for less than 30 or 25k lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

stephc005 said:


> Thanks. I'm not a fan of two tone for me so I've been looking for either gold or gold with a leather band. Harder to find for less than 30 or 25k lol.



Oh okay


----------



## pjhm

stephc005 said:


> thanks! what kind of repairs have you had to do to your watch? i ask because i saw a 20+ year old gold rolex for 13k, but i'd need to get it customized because the band is too big and only 2 links can be removed, but i also wonder if buying an older watch will need more maintenance or the same as buying any newer rolex. there's also a cosmograph daytona for 16k i'm thinking of, but it's still from 2000 so not exactly that new.


  Every 3 years or so I've had it repaired; twice it needed a new crystal cover because I chipped it, and have had it cleaned as it had stopped running. Each time I repaired it,  received a 2 yr guarantee on the work. I have found that unless I wear this watch almost all the time, it doesn't keep good time. It has to be worn constantly.....been that way since day one.
 Many years ago (20+) I won $1000 on a scratch off ticket for the CA lottery, and thought, "I'll put this towards a Rolex" and that's how it all started! These watches have a bit of weight to them, so you notice it when they are not on-I've become accustomed to wearing it as I like the feel as well as the look.
I can't tell you if newer ones are different as far as keeping time, etc.


----------



## luvchnl

LiliO said:


> luvchni, your stainless and pale pink dial is beautiful!  Feminine yet sporty.




Thank you LiliO


----------



## luvchnl

NuttyElla said:


> In case anyone is interested in how the dial change of my watch from silver to blue worked out here are some before and after photos! Both beautiful and both very different!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204112
> View attachment 3204113




Whoa it turned out beautiful NuttyElla!  So pretty.  
How do you like the blue so far?  Do you happen to have a photo of it on your wrist?  It looks so pretty!


----------



## afsweet

pjhm said:


> Every 3 years or so I've had it repaired; twice it needed a new crystal cover because I chipped it, and have had it cleaned as it had stopped running. Each time I repaired it,  received a 2 yr guarantee on the work. I have found that unless I wear this watch almost all the time, it doesn't keep good time. It has to be worn constantly.....been that way since day one.
> Many years ago (20+) I won $1000 on a scratch off ticket for the CA lottery, and thought, "I'll put this towards a Rolex" and that's how it all started! These watches have a bit of weight to them, so you notice it when they are not on-I've become accustomed to wearing it as I like the feel as well as the look.
> I can't tell you if newer ones are different as far as keeping time, etc.


 
thanks for sharing your experience. from what I read, it seems normal for rolex to not keep accurate time, so that's not a big concern for me. just want to make sure I'm not getting into something that needs to be maintained constantly and expensively.


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! For those of you with airking, how long do you have to not wear it before you have to wind it up again? Mine is just 1 day. Sometimes even less and it gets cumbersome especially if I'm in a hurry!


----------



## NuttyElla

luvchnl said:


> Whoa it turned out beautiful NuttyElla!  So pretty.
> How do you like the blue so far?  Do you happen to have a photo of it on your wrist?  It looks so pretty!




Thanks luvchnl. I THINK I'm happy! The blue is beautiful and is striking. I just have some concern about it not going with everything as well as the silver... Ideally I'd have both I think! The blue changes colour so much depending on the light (as the silver did too). I prefer it when it looks darker I think. I also love the dark rhodium floral dial and the two tone with rose gold. I'll just need to keep saving  Here are some pics of it on my wrist


----------



## Majotel

NuttyElla said:


> Thanks luvchnl. I THINK I'm happy! The blue is beautiful and is striking. I just have some concern about it not going with everything as well as the silver... Ideally I'd have both I think! The blue changes colour so much depending on the light (as the silver did too). I prefer it when it looks darker I think. I also love the dark rhodium floral dial and the two tone with rose gold. I'll just need to keep saving  Here are some pics of it on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210461
> View attachment 3210462
> View attachment 3210463
> View attachment 3210464




Very beautiful !!! love the blue.

14 days to Christmas. I really have to choose between grey and pink dial.
Please let me know what you all prefer ?


----------



## NuttyElla

Majotel said:


> Very beautiful !!! love the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 14 days to Christmas. I really have to choose between grey and pink dial.
> 
> Please let me know what you all prefer ?




Thank you Majotel.

Re your choice, both beautiful but my eyes are drawn to the pink. It's gorgeous - a sort of coppery pink? It may depend on your skin tone as to which suits you better. Do you have wrist shots?


----------



## michellem

Here's my datejust


----------



## NuttyElla

michellem said:


> Here's my datejust




Is this dark grey with concentric circles? I absolutely LOVE this. Congratulations!


----------



## michellem

Thank you &#9786;&#65039;&#128522;! Yes, it is dark grey with the circles; it's very unique yet simple.


----------



## michellem

NuttyElla said:


> Is this dark grey with concentric circles? I absolutely LOVE this. Congratulations!



I meant to quote you above, sorry!


----------



## luvchnl

NuttyElla said:


> Thanks luvchnl. I THINK I'm happy! The blue is beautiful and is striking. I just have some concern about it not going with everything as well as the silver... Ideally I'd have both I think! The blue changes colour so much depending on the light (as the silver did too). I prefer it when it looks darker I think. I also love the dark rhodium floral dial and the two tone with rose gold. I'll just need to keep saving  Here are some pics of it on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210461
> View attachment 3210462
> View attachment 3210463
> View attachment 3210464




Gorgeous!!!  It looks fantastic on you!  I know how you feel.  There are so many different configurations that Rolex offers, that we sometimes can't help second guessing.  I think your blue dial is gorgeous and much more unique.  I find that the blue dial is every bit as neutral and easy to wear as a black dial, if not more.  I love the blue!

Sounds like you are going to save for another Rolex in the future to have a variety.  Never a bad idea   If you consider getting another size for variety, the good thing is that they'll probably have it available in the 28mm size with the slightly different shaped case and new movement (currently only available in the DateJust 28 full precious metal).  I suspect Rolex will come out with the stainless and two tone models in the 28mm size with the new movement, at least I'm hoping so.  

No hurries if you want a 2nd one in the future.  You have your stunning DateJust to enjoy now.  It really is beautiful


----------



## DoublekMom

Majotel said:


> Very beautiful !!! love the blue.
> 
> 14 days to Christmas. I really have to choose between grey and pink dial.
> Please let me know what you all prefer ?


Love the pink.


----------



## lhaiat

Majotel said:


> Very beautiful !!! love the blue.
> 
> 14 days to Christmas. I really have to choose between grey and pink dial.
> Please let me know what you all prefer ?


grey looks stunning and classic


----------



## CATEYES

Majotel said:


> Very beautiful !!! love the blue.
> 
> 14 days to Christmas. I really have to choose between grey and pink dial.
> Please let me know what you all prefer ?



If it were me, I would choose the pink as it stands out and I could see myself loving and wearing it for a lifetime. I wouldn't tire of the look. The grey is almost the same color as the metal and looks very plain, but not bad. Can't wait to see which you choose!


----------



## NuttyElla

luvchnl said:


> Gorgeous!!!  It looks fantastic on you!  I know how you feel.  There are so many different configurations that Rolex offers, that we sometimes can't help second guessing.  I think your blue dial is gorgeous and much more unique.  I find that the blue dial is every bit as neutral and easy to wear as a black dial, if not more.  I love the blue!
> 
> Sounds like you are going to save for another Rolex in the future to have a variety.  Never a bad idea   If you consider getting another size for variety, the good thing is that they'll probably have it available in the 28mm size with the slightly different shaped case and new movement (currently only available in the DateJust 28 full precious metal).  I suspect Rolex will come out with the stainless and two tone models in the 28mm size with the new movement, at least I'm hoping so.
> 
> No hurries if you want a 2nd one in the future.  You have your stunning DateJust to enjoy now.  It really is beautiful




Thank you luvchnl 

Was wondering, does anyone have a date just 31mm with the dark rhodium raised floral motif dial? I would love to see more pics of this unusual dial!


----------



## Pink Gator

I love the pink. Mine matches wonderfully with my rose gold and diamond bracelet.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Hey guys, just a couple of quick questions. I have a friend that wants to sell one of her rolexes as she's in a bit of a tight spot. I don't mind helping her out as I've been toying with the idea of buying one but I was wondering what are the things I should bear in mind buying a second hand Rolex? I've read on this thread that sometimes Rolex doesn't honour the warranty on second hand watches sometimes? What should I be asking for? Also, where can I get a reliable price listing so I could have an idea of what is a fair price!


----------



## At888

My watch for the day


----------



## chessmont

At888 said:


> My watch for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218971



Very nice!  Is that a black MOP face?  Or what is it?   Thanks!


----------



## At888

Datejust rose gold with choco face 31[emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

At888 said:


> My watch for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218971



Very nice you have the chocolate dial.


----------



## chessmont

At888 said:


> Datejust rose gold with choco face 31[emoji7]



Nice!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Thingofbeauty said:


> Hey guys, just a couple of quick questions. I have a friend that wants to sell one of her rolexes as she's in a bit of a tight spot. I don't mind helping her out as I've been toying with the idea of buying one but I was wondering what are the things I should bear in mind buying a second hand Rolex? I've read on this thread that sometimes Rolex doesn't honour the warranty on second hand watches sometimes? What should I be asking for? Also, where can I get a reliable price listing so I could have an idea of what is a fair price!


These are the two I'm looking at. I'd appreciate any feedback/help as I'm not quite sure how best to proceed.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sorry. Here's the second one. It's not loading in the other post.


----------



## LiliO

At888 said:


> My watch for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218971


That is a beautiful watch!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sorry. Here's the second one. It's not loading in the other post.



Pic not showing.


----------



## Mrs.JP

Thingofbeauty said:


> These are the two I'm looking at. I'd appreciate any feedback/help as I'm not quite sure how best to proceed.




Hello!I signed up just to answer your question.  



1.Rolex has a two year warranty on new watches purchased from Official RolexJewelers (O.R.J.) After that there is no warranty. 


Theexception is if you have the watch serviced (Clean and Overhaul) at Rolex. Todo this, you need to go to an AUTHOTIZED dealer. This is crucial, many watchrepair tell you they are "authorized" to do repairs. The truth isONLY O.R.J. 's can get authentic Rolex parts. Many O.R.J. have in houserepair persons. They will (should) use authentic parts, however the warranty onthe work will only be covered by that dealer. Ask the O.R.J. to send it to theFactory and be specific! A factory repair will be sent back accompanied by asmall paper with the Rolex seal, stating one year warranty, and the date of therepair. 





2.A Rolex that is used may have had unauthorized repairs done, mostly unknown tothe owner because frankly, people lie. A non authorized/unauthentic partdevalues the watch. Likewise, after market parts (diamond bezels, fake dials)devalue the watch, AND Rolex will refuse to touch it. They will alsomake you pay to restore it to its original condition. Its a slipperyslope. Adding counterfeit parts means you will forever be doomedto repair it with unauthorized repair centers. It may cost less butyour hurting your watch in the long run.





3.By sending your friends watch to Rolex they will give you an estimate tooverhaul the watch to its prime condition. This includes completelydisassembling the watch, cleaning it, replacing parts, refinishing the case andbracelet replacing all seals and pressure testing plus timing. This processwill take up to 12-14 weeks or more. The cost varies on the watch and the work.It could be between 700 to $1000 (for all gold) or more. You do not need theoriginal papers or box to send it. 



4.To determine the value of the watch you need the current Retail of that exactmodel. If it is discontinue you need the Last highest retail price of yourmodel. You can do this by obtaining the Case #, Bracelet # and dial #. This isnot the Serial #.


Youwell find the model numbers on the original papers, it well be xxxxx-xxxxx- xx.(12 numbers.) The first set is the case, second is bracelet, last is dial. Ifyou don't have the papers, the bracelet number is on the clasp, the case number ison the 12:00 position of the case under the bracelet, (the serial is on the 6:00). you will need a jewelerto take the bracelet off. you don't want to scratch it.


5.Now you can take your model number and find the highest selling price. consider50% of that as reasonable or as little as possible of course. Research similarmodels on the used market.  Use these figures to come up with what itsworth  to you and consider the cost of the clean and overhaul. 


Iknow thats allot of info but were taking about thousands of dollars, do allyour research! Trust me, I sold Rolex for six years in my past life. 



Oh,and I have the Rolex Oyster Perpetual 31mm in stainless steel oyster bracelet,Smooth bezel and the Silver Arabic dial with pink markers. J


----------



## Mrs.JP

I just wanted to add, if your looking for pre-owned you can also check many Official Rolex Jeweler for a stock of pre-owned. The advantage is you are still buying from an authorized dealer, therefore the work they have done to repair-overhaul the watch is authentic and legitimate. Many Authorized dealers will do trade in, refurbish and overhaul and then resell it. The discount might still be minimal. If you can post a picture of your friends watch I can probably tell you something about it. 
Best to you- 
 
And sorry about my typo's


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Mrs.JP said:


> Hello!I signed up just to answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Rolex has a two year warranty on new watches purchased from Official RolexJewelers (O.R.J.) After that there is no warranty.
> 
> 
> Theexception is if you have the watch serviced (Clean and Overhaul) at Rolex. Todo this, you need to go to an AUTHOTIZED dealer. This is crucial, many watchrepair tell you they are "authorized" to do repairs. The truth isONLY O.R.J. 's can get authentic Rolex parts. Many O.R.J. have in houserepair persons. They will (should) use authentic parts, however the warranty onthe work will only be covered by that dealer. Ask the O.R.J. to send it to theFactory and be specific! A factory repair will be sent back accompanied by asmall paper with the Rolex seal, stating one year warranty, and the date of therepair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.A Rolex that is used may have had unauthorized repairs done, mostly unknown tothe owner because frankly, people lie. A non authorized/unauthentic partdevalues the watch. Likewise, after market parts (diamond bezels, fake dials)devalue the watch, AND Rolex will refuse to touch it. They will alsomake you pay to restore it to its original condition. Its a slipperyslope. Adding counterfeit parts means you will forever be doomedto repair it with unauthorized repair centers. It may cost less butyour hurting your watch in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.By sending your friends watch to Rolex they will give you an estimate tooverhaul the watch to its prime condition. This includes completelydisassembling the watch, cleaning it, replacing parts, refinishing the case andbracelet replacing all seals and pressure testing plus timing. This processwill take up to 12-14 weeks or more. The cost varies on the watch and the work.It could be between 700 to $1000 (for all gold) or more. You do not need theoriginal papers or box to send it.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.To determine the value of the watch you need the current Retail of that exactmodel. If it is discontinue you need the Last highest retail price of yourmodel. You can do this by obtaining the Case #, Bracelet # and dial #. This isnot the Serial #.
> 
> 
> Youwell find the model numbers on the original papers, it well be xxxxx-xxxxx- xx.(12 numbers.) The first set is the case, second is bracelet, last is dial. Ifyou don't have the papers, the bracelet number is on the clasp, the case number ison the 12:00 position of the case under the bracelet, (the serial is on the 6:00). you will need a jewelerto take the bracelet off. you don't want to scratch it.
> 
> 
> 5.Now you can take your model number and find the highest selling price. consider50% of that as reasonable or as little as possible of course. Research similarmodels on the used market.  Use these figures to come up with what itsworth  to you and consider the cost of the clean and overhaul.
> 
> 
> Iknow that&#8217;s allot of info but were taking about thousands of dollars, do allyour research! Trust me, I sold Rolex for six years in my &#8220;past&#8221; life.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,and I have the Rolex Oyster Perpetual 31mm in stainless steel oyster bracelet,Smooth bezel and the Silver Arabic dial with pink markers. J


Wow! This feedback is amazing. It's going to take me a few reads to make sure I understand it all completely 

Thank you SO MUCH for this great info.

It feels like I'd be better off just buying a new watch!


----------



## Mrs.JP

Ha-ha! Awe, your welcome.  
Getting a deal on a pre-owned would be great, its just hard to cover all your bases right? It might still be worth it depends on what it is, I'm curious what she has? 
New is always good! Lol 
I have to see if I can post a pic of mine...how do I do that?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Mrs.JP said:


> Ha-ha! Awe, your welcome.
> Getting a deal on a pre-owned would be great, its just hard to cover all your bases right? It might still be worth it depends on what it is, I'm curious what she has?
> New is always good! Lol
> I have to see if I can post a pic of mine...how do I do that?


Something is wrong with the second pic so I'll attach a pic I got online. I'll have to go back to her place to take another photo. I really like the one I posted above and she bought that one directly from Rolex. The second one she bought pre-used.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bag*Snob said:


> Pic not showing.


Something's wrong and the pic's not uploading. I got a pic of the model online


----------



## Mrs.JP

Thingofbeauty said:


> These are the two I'm looking at. I'd appreciate any feedback/help as I'm not quite sure how best to proceed.




The watch you posted is a Ladies 18k Gold Pearlmaster with a full diamond Bezel, Partial Diamond Bracelet and a white mother of pearl dial. Is this the exact watch? Because a partial diamond Bezel or different dial or non-diamond bracelet will make thousands dollar difference. . . . .


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Mrs.JP said:


> The watch you posted is a Ladies 18k Gold Pearlmaster with a full diamond Bezel, Partial Diamond Bracelet and a white mother of pearl dial. Is this the exact watch? Because a partial diamond Bezel or different dial or non-diamond bracelet will make thousands dollar difference. . . . .


It's exactly the same. And  this is the other watch. Ignore the hand. Sometimes, it's more effective note-taking than actually using notes


----------



## Mrs.JP

Mrs.JP said:


> The watch you posted is a Ladies 18k Gold Pearlmaster with a full diamond Bezel, Partial Diamond Bracelet and a white mother of pearl dial. Is this the exact watch? Because a partial diamond Bezel or different dial or non-diamond bracelet will make thousands dollar difference. . . . .


 
I "THINK" that Perlmaster exactly as you posted it retail new is $66,450. But don't just go by me check it out yourself. Please make sure the watch is exactly the same!! Or none of this matters. 
I think its pretty standard to pay aprox. 70% of new retail. Considering your friend would get a poor deal trying to sell it to a dealer and a difficult time selling it private, you might get a smokin hot deal. If it were me, I would offer $30,000 and then send it to Rolex. Even if you have to pay a couple grand to sevice it your way way ahead. Check if she has the correct box it should be Very large. And the papers. 
I would steer clear of the pre-owned pre-owned.....


----------



## Mrs.JP

The original warranty papers will have the Jeweler it came from printed on it, and stores are required to fill out the name of the buyer and the date sold. Look at it, if its all legit check her name and date you might be ok not to even send it in or just pay a O.R.J. with a staff watchmaker a small fee to open it and look at the movement. (no repairs) it might not be old enough to need service. you can also pay a staff watchmaker at an authorized dealer just to polish it so it looks new.


----------



## harrisalt

Just received this beauty for Christmas. I am so over the moon with it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

harrisalt said:


> View attachment 3222136
> 
> 
> Just received this beauty for Christmas. I am so over the moon with it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Congrats


----------



## abby12

Can someone tell me whether Reese Witherspoon rolex is yellow or rose gold?


----------



## Mrs.JP

I read somewhere it has a champagne stick dial, so I'm going with yellow Gold, (a champagn dial on Rose gold would be strange.)


----------



## imgg

Thingofbeauty said:


> Something is wrong with the second pic so I'll attach a pic I got online. I'll have to go back to her place to take another photo. I really like the one I posted above and she bought that one directly from Rolex. The second one she bought pre-used.



This is the pearlmaster and I have this watch in white gold and love it to pieces.  Mine doesn't have the diamonds around the band though just the diamond markers and dial.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

imgg said:


> This is the pearlmaster and I have this watch in white gold and love it to pieces.  Mine doesn't have the diamonds around the band though just the diamond markers and dial.


I'd love to see a pic of it!


----------



## asschercat

I occasionally borrow my husband's GMT Master II. Ssssssh!


----------



## uhpharm01

asschercat said:


> View attachment 3226599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I occasionally borrow my husband's GMT Master II. Ssssssh!



Very nice. Love the GMT master II


----------



## asschercat

Thanks, @uhpharm01! Does anyone here have the Sea-Dweller? Love to see a pic if so!


----------



## pjhm

asschercat said:


> View attachment 3226599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I occasionally borrow my husband's GMT Master II. Ssssssh!




I like that!


----------



## asschercat

Thanks, @pjhm! I want to steal it! )


----------



## LiliO

asschercat said:


> View attachment 3226599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I occasionally borrow my husband's GMT Master II. Ssssssh!


lol  very cute


----------



## asschercat

LiliO said:


> lol  very cute




Thanks! )


----------



## Majotel

Santa came. I end up choosing the grey dial and I love it.

Thanks for letting me share, and thanks for your advices.


----------



## uhpharm01

Majotel said:


> Santa came. I end up choosing the grey dial and I love it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, and thanks for your advices.



Congrats.


----------



## MrsCamilla

Please help me choose between these two options in 31mm. I'm torn between the silver stick dial or the rhodium Roman numerals!  I know I can't go wrong with either but I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger! [emoji87][emoji86][emoji85]


----------



## pjhm

MrsCamilla said:


> Please help me choose between these two options in 31mm. I'm torn between the silver stick dial or the rhodium Roman numerals!  I know I can't go wrong with either but I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger! [emoji87][emoji86][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3227802
> View attachment 3227803




Roman numerals make it easier to read at night. I wish I had them on my Rolex, I have the other and it's a pain sometimes with the second hand catching the right time.


----------



## NuttyElla

MrsCamilla said:


> Please help me choose between these two options in 31mm. I'm torn between the silver stick dial or the rhodium Roman numerals!  I know I can't go wrong with either but I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger! [emoji87][emoji86][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3227802
> View attachment 3227803




If you're going for the diamond bezel my choice would be Romans over the sticks. To me the sticks are sportier and don't suit the diamond bezel as well. Also love the rhodium! Good luck and happy choosing!


----------



## MrsCamilla

pjhm said:


> Roman numerals make it easier to read at night. I wish I had them on my Rolex, I have the other and it's a pain sometimes with the second hand catching the right time.







NuttyElla said:


> If you're going for the diamond bezel my choice would be Romans over the sticks. To me the sticks are sportier and don't suit the diamond bezel as well. Also love the rhodium! Good luck and happy choosing!




Thank you so much for your feedback. I found a picture of an exact one but I have yet to see one in person.


----------



## NuttyElla

MrsCamilla said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback. I found a picture of an exact one but I have yet to see one in person.
> 
> View attachment 3227851




I have this watch but with a blue dial with diamond markers. My experience was that most authorised dealers stock only one, maybe two, of this model, so it's v hard to see the exact watch of your choice i.e with the right dial. You will most likely need to order it in. I have seen the rhodium Roman dial but not in a diamond bezelled watch. If you are in the UK (not sure about other countries) Rolex will do a dial swap within the first 90 days if you aren't happy (cost me £185) so worth remembering if you're having trouble choosing. My advice would be to try and see this watch with as many dials as possible before you choose, and also see as many of the available dials as you can if they have them on other models. Be aware though that the diamond bezel can really change the look of a dial. Happy choosing it's a gorgeous watch!


----------



## cung

MrsCamilla said:


> Please help me choose between these two options in 31mm. I'm torn between the silver stick dial or the rhodium Roman numerals!  I know I can't go wrong with either but I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger! [emoji87][emoji86][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3227802
> View attachment 3227803



1st one for sure


----------



## chessmont

I always prefer Romans


----------



## Solday

Here's my watch


----------



## NuttyElla

Solday said:


> Here's my watch




Beautiful! What size is it and what colour is the dial? Is it silver or white?


----------



## Solday

Thank you! It's 36 and the dial is white


----------



## MrsCamilla

NuttyElla said:


> I have this watch but with a blue dial with diamond markers. My experience was that most authorised dealers stock only one, maybe two, of this model, so it's v hard to see the exact watch of your choice i.e with the right dial. You will most likely need to order it in. I have seen the rhodium Roman dial but not in a diamond bezelled watch. If you are in the UK (not sure about other countries) Rolex will do a dial swap within the first 90 days if you aren't happy (cost me £185) so worth remembering if you're having trouble choosing. My advice would be to try and see this watch with as many dials as possible before you choose, and also see as many of the available dials as you can if they have them on other models. Be aware though that the diamond bezel can really change the look of a dial. Happy choosing it's a gorgeous watch!




I've been to three authorized dealers and the only ones I've been able to try on with the diamond bezel is in 36mm with a white or pink dial. I love the size of the 36mm without the diamond bezel.  I live in the US so I'll inquire if the dial exchange is an option.  Your blue dial is absolutely beautiful so you made the right choice even though the first dial was also nice. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MrsCamilla

Solday said:


> Here's my watch




Beautiful watch - I love the diamond dial!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Just got my first Rolex a few days ago!!


----------



## chessmont

DebLuvsLV said:


> Just got my first Rolex a few days ago!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229345



love the diamond VI.  Is the dial green?  Hard to tell the color


----------



## uhpharm01

DebLuvsLV said:


> Just got my first Rolex a few days ago!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229345



Very nice


----------



## DebLuvsLV

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice


Thanks! This is the only place I can share and not look like I'm showing off! Everyone here gets it &#128522;


----------



## DebLuvsLV

chessmont said:


> love the diamond VI.  Is the dial green?  Hard to tell the color


Yes it's green. I love it! The sales associate called it "olive".


----------



## DebLuvsLV

MrsCamilla said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback. I found a picture of an exact one but I have yet to see one in person.
> 
> View attachment 3227851


This one is a beauty! I like the Roman numeral. It looks classier to me. BUT....the sticks are glow in the dark I believe....making it easier to read at night. Tough decision, let us know which one you pick! &#128077;&#127995;&#128522;


----------



## MrsCamilla

DebLuvsLV said:


> This one is a beauty! I like the Roman numeral. It looks classier to me. BUT....the sticks are glow in the dark I believe....making it easier to read at night. Tough decision, let us know which one you pick! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji4]




Yes, tough decisions!  I also love your two tone with olive dial and diamond VI [emoji108]&#127997;[emoji108]&#127997; is that a 31mm or 36mm?


----------



## Solday

MrsCamilla said:


> Beautiful watch - I love the diamond dial!


 Thank you


----------



## phillj12

DebLuvsLV said:


> Just got my first Rolex a few days ago!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229345




Beautiful!!!


----------



## EBMIC

Solday said:


> Here's my watch


So lovely!



DebLuvsLV said:


> Just got my first Rolex a few days ago!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229345


Very nice! Congrats!



Majotel said:


> Santa came. I end up choosing the grey dial and I love it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, and thanks for your advices.


Stunning!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

EBMIC said:


> Very nice! Congrats!


Thx!!



phillj12 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!!



MrsCamilla said:


> Yes, tough decisions!  I also love your two tone with olive dial and diamond VI [emoji108]&#127997;[emoji108]&#127997; is that a 31mm or 36mm?


It's a 31mm


----------



## Majotel

EBMIC said:


> So lovely!
> 
> 
> Very nice! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Stunning!


Thank you !


----------



## TC1

Does anyone know the price of a new Datejust 36mm (no diamonds). I've been trying to find pricing for a new one in USD or CDN and there are no dealers around for me to ask. Just want to start saving 

Thanks!


----------



## NuttyElla

Hi TC1, the prices are shown on the website now. If you click on the list on the top left of the home page, click "guided search" under "Watches" you can configure the exact watch you want then click on "show price". Hope that helps!


----------



## pjhm

TC1 said:


> Does anyone know the price of a new Datejust 36mm (no diamonds). I've been trying to find pricing for a new one in USD or CDN and there are no dealers around for me to ask. Just want to start saving
> 
> Thanks!




Yes, the two toned one -SS and gold- is a little over $8k


----------



## TC1

NuttyElla said:


> Hi TC1, the prices are shown on the website now. If you click on the list on the top left of the home page, click "guided search" under "Watches" you can configure the exact watch you want then click on "show price". Hope that helps!



Thank you for your reply!, do you have to download the brochure first?...I didn't see anywhere that it said "show price"


----------



## TC1

pjhm said:


> Yes, the two toned one -SS and gold- is a little over $8k



Thank you!!


----------



## asschercat

my Rolex Datejust 36mm w/silver diamond dial -- an 80's treasure!!


----------



## NuttyElla

TC1 said:


> Thank you for your reply!, do you have to download the brochure first?...I didn't see anywhere that it said "show price"




No you don't but I think it might be a device dependent thing. Doesn't work on my iPhone only PC. Also I'm in the UK, not sure if that makes a difference..? Not very tech savvy sorry!


----------



## uhpharm01

TC1 said:


> Does anyone know the price of a new Datejust 36mm (no diamonds). I've been trying to find pricing for a new one in USD or CDN and there are no dealers around for me to ask. Just want to start saving
> 
> Thanks!



It's about 10,400  for two tone. In the 36mm and no diamonds.


----------



## aleen

By


----------



## kaz37

my pre-loved Cellini


----------



## Bag*Snob

Nice Kaz.  Is that solid gold?


----------



## kaz37

Thank you Bag*Snob. The whole case is 18ct gold even the back which on both my Longines and Omega watches are stainless steel and only the casing is gold!


----------



## mcwee

My date just


----------



## lilsweetie

MrsCamilla said:


> Please help me choose between these two options in 31mm. I'm torn between the silver stick dial or the rhodium Roman numerals!  I know I can't go wrong with either but I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger! [emoji87][emoji86][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3227802
> View attachment 3227803


I have the silver stick dial and I LOVE it. Simplicity wins me over with this one especially with the smaller 31mm size I think the stick markers look sleeker.


----------



## NuttyElla

kaz37 said:


> View attachment 3237126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pre-loved Cellini




Beautiful watch kaz37!


----------



## NuttyElla

Quick question, those of you with m o p dials did you look at a lot before you found the one that you loved? There seems to be a lot of variety - some of the white m o p dials I've seen have looked quite "flat" and colourless whereas others have been like rainbows. I saw one particularly colourful and beautiful (to me) one in a window last week. And next to it were 2 very dull (to me) ones. As it's a natural substance of course there will be variation but I was surprised at how much. So did you search high and low for the m o p dial you loved?? I realise it's all subjective and that maybe some people prefer m o p with less colour? Thanks!


----------



## phillj12

NuttyElla said:


> Quick question, those of you with m o p dials did you look at a lot before you found the one that you loved? There seems to be a lot of variety - some of the white m o p dials I've seen have looked quite "flat" and colourless whereas others have been like rainbows. I saw one particularly colourful and beautiful (to me) one in a window last week. And next to it were 2 very dull (to me) ones. As it's a natural substance of course there will be variation but I was surprised at how much. So did you search high and low for the m o p dial you loved?? I realise it's all subjective and that maybe some people prefer m o p with less colour? Thanks!




I special ordered my Rolex with MOP dial and I told my SA that I wanted one with colorful MOP. The watch came, and I was SO disappointed as the MOP had almost no color. I called him and asked if he could call Rolex to order another or switch out the dial.  He said Rolex chooses the dial that looks best with the watch. For the price I was paying, this wasn't acceptable. He sent it back and got another one that was beautiful...lots of color and dimension. It was perfect. If you're getting a MOP dial that's on a Rolex, much easier if it's not one that needs to be ordered. MOP is really  tricky, especially as some people love colorful MOP and others don't. Oh and I found that on the two tone Rolexes, the MOP often looked much more colorful than on the SS ones.


----------



## NuttyElla

phillj12 said:


> I special ordered my Rolex with MOP dial and I told my SA that I wanted one with colorful MOP. The watch came, and I was SO disappointed as the MOP had almost no color. I called him and asked if he could call Rolex to order another or switch out the dial.  He said Rolex chooses the dial that looks best with the watch. For the price I was paying, this wasn't acceptable. He sent it back and got another one that was beautiful...lots of color and dimension. It was perfect. If you're getting a MOP dial that's on a Rolex, much easier if it's not one that needs to be ordered. MOP is really  tricky, especially as some people love colorful MOP and others don't. Oh and I found that on the two tone Rolexes, the MOP often looked much more colorful than on the SS ones.




Thank you phillij12 that's useful info. I think you've got the same watch as me haven't you? SS 31mm lady date just with the diamond bezel? I'd love to see pics of your watch with MOP dial if you've got any. The reason I ask is because I'm going to change the dial on my watch again (one last time..!). While the blue is lovely I feel it doesn't go with everything (as a previous poster actually warned..). I also think the blue dial looks better with a non diamond bezel. So I'm looking for something "neutral" but not monochrome - MOP seems the obvious choice. I'm going to go to the service centre and look at several dials and hopefully choose a "colourful" one. I have to get it right this time..!!


----------



## kimpossible

NuttyElla said:


> Quick question, those of you with m o p dials did you look at a lot before you found the one that you loved? There seems to be a lot of variety - some of the white m o p dials I've seen have looked quite "flat" and colourless whereas others have been like rainbows. I saw one particularly colourful and beautiful (to me) one in a window last week. And next to it were 2 very dull (to me) ones. As it's a natural substance of course there will be variation but I was surprised at how much. So did you search high and low for the m o p dial you loved?? I realise it's all subjective and that maybe some people prefer m o p with less colour? Thanks!




I definitely looked around and waited  until I fond one that I like. I personally prefer less colourful mop, with simple pattern. Mine is almost flat silvery white with very light pink  and green colours. Many people will find it dull but I like it simple like that.


----------



## NuttyElla

kimpossible said:


> I definitely looked around and waited  until I fond one that I like. I personally prefer less colourful mop, with simple pattern. Mine is almost flat silvery white with very light pink  and green colours. Many people will find it dull but I like it simple like that.
> View attachment 3243731
> View attachment 3243732




Thanks for your reply kimpossible. This doesn't look dull at all to me, it looks beautiful. It's "lively" and shimmery like how I imagine MOP should be. Some I've seen have looked like they have no texture and "life". I'll definitely have to look at as many as I can in the service centre to get the one that's right for me I think!


----------



## MrsCamilla

kimpossible said:


> I definitely looked around and waited  until I fond one that I like. I personally prefer less colourful mop, with simple pattern. Mine is almost flat silvery white with very light pink  and green colours. Many people will find it dull but I like it simple like that.
> View attachment 3243731
> View attachment 3243732




Gorgeous watch!  I'm contemplating getting the same one in 36mm instead of the 31mm with the silver Roman numerals dial. What size is yours?


----------



## kimpossible

NuttyElla said:


> Thanks for your reply kimpossible. This doesn't look dull at all to me, it looks beautiful. It's "lively" and shimmery like how I imagine MOP should be. Some I've seen have looked like they have no texture and "life". I'll definitely have to look at as many as I can in the service centre to get the one that's right for me I think!







MrsCamilla said:


> Gorgeous watch!  I'm contemplating getting the same one in 36mm instead of the 31mm with the silver Roman numerals dial. What size is yours?




Thanks ladies! It's 31mm, my wrist size is about 5 1/2". I first looked at 36mm, but bigger Rolex are definitely not very flattering on me.


----------



## LiliO

kimpossible said:


> I definitely looked around and waited  until I fond one that I like. I personally prefer less colourful mop, with simple pattern. Mine is almost flat silvery white with very light pink  and green colours. Many people will find it dull but I like it simple like that.
> View attachment 3243731
> View attachment 3243732


I love it.  I used to have the 2 tone in the oyster link and have been resistant to getting a 2 tone
again but after seeing this watch on you I am thinking I want that one.  It looks great.  
I'm new to Rolex's really because I had one many years ago- way before we women started wearing big watches.  Is the 36mm much bigger than the 31?  Why did you go with the 31?


----------



## kimpossible

LiliO said:


> I love it.  I used to have the 2 tone in the oyster link and have been resistant to getting a 2 tone
> again but after seeing this watch on you I am thinking I want that one.  It looks great.
> I'm new to Rolex's really because I had one many years ago- way before we women started wearing big watches.  Is the 36mm much bigger than the 31?  Why did you go with the 31?




Hi LiliO, 36mm is not that big. I have a 40mm watch from another brand which suit me fine. However, I don't quite understand why but Rolex 36mm do not look good on my wrist.


----------



## jellyv

LiliO said:


> Is the 36mm much bigger than the 31?  Why did you go with the 31?




Yes, it is a much bulkier and more masculine look compared to 31mm. It looks sporty and casual on a small wrist. 31mm, in contrast, works great for daytime and night, casual or dressy.


----------



## LiliO

jellyv said:


> Yes, it is a much bulkier and more masculine look compared to 31mm. It looks sporty and casual on a small wrist. 31mm, in contrast, works great for daytime and night, casual or dressy.


Great! Thank you Jelly and Impossible...(I've already shown it to my husband and guess what?  we have the same size wrists).


----------



## uhpharm01

kimpossible said:


> I definitely looked around and waited  until I fond one that I like. I personally prefer less colourful mop, with simple pattern. Mine is almost flat silvery white with very light pink  and green colours. Many people will find it dull but I like it simple like that.
> View attachment 3243731
> View attachment 3243732



Beautiful watch. I love the MOP


----------



## phillj12

NuttyElla said:


> Thank you phillij12 that's useful info. I think you've got the same watch as me haven't you? SS 31mm lady date just with the diamond bezel? I'd love to see pics of your watch with MOP dial if you've got any. The reason I ask is because I'm going to change the dial on my watch again (one last time..!). I'm going to go to the service centre and look at several dials and hopefully choose a "colourful" one. I have to get it right this time..!!



You should definitely LOVE your watch!! So better to change it out! 

I love mine, but I will say that it's sometimes hard to read it because the hands blend in with the MOP. But I love MOP and had to have it! GOOD LUCK! 

Here's mine...


----------



## lilsweetie

I love my 31mm Datejust with Jubilee band and silver dial. It was a toss up between white or silver for a long time, but after seeing the white in person, it looked a little flat. I am SO happy I went with the silver dial!


----------



## hazelarceo

His and mine. Black two tone submariner and 31mm datejust on rose gold & steel. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## Thingofbeauty

lilsweetie said:


> I love my 31mm Datejust with Jubilee band and silver dial. It was a toss up between white or silver for a long time, but after seeing the white in person, it looked a little flat. I am SO happy I went with the silver dial!


This is pure elegance! Your nail polish, your lovely hands, your gorgeous rings and  then that perfect watch!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

hazelarceo said:


> His and mine. Black two tone submariner and 31mm datejust on rose gold & steel. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246803


Every time I see the two tone datejust I fall more in love with it. 

Your his and hers look really good


----------



## intaglio1968

fleurdelis said:


> i have a gold and stainless stell ladies datejust with blue diamond face and diamond bezel> i will post pics asap.  I wear mine everyday and even to the gym


i always wanted a rolex air king


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

lilsweetie said:


> I love my 31mm Datejust with Jubilee band and silver dial. It was a toss up between white or silver for a long time, but after seeing the white in person, it looked a little flat. I am SO happy I went with the silver dial!



GORGEOUS watch and rings AND this is random but I loveloveLOVE your nail colour - what polish is it?


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

Thingofbeauty said:


> This is pure elegance! Your nail polish, your lovely hands, your gorgeous rings and  then that perfect watch!




I just commented on the same LOL. Right though?! Exquisite.


----------



## pennychiou

hazelarceo said:


> His and mine. Black two tone submariner and 31mm datejust on rose gold & steel. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246803



A really nice pair of watches...


----------



## pennychiou

lilsweetie said:


> I love my 31mm Datejust with Jubilee band and silver dial. It was a toss up between white or silver for a long time, but after seeing the white in person, it looked a little flat. I am SO happy I went with the silver dial!



Similar experience here.  I was once torn between white and silver.  But a visit to the AD made my decision easier (silver over white).


----------



## lilsweetie

intaglio1968 said:


> i always wanted a rolex air king


I love the Air King too. I especially like the history and simplicity of it.


----------



## lilsweetie

pennychiou said:


> Similar experience here.  I was once torn between white and silver.  But a visit to the AD made my decision easier (silver over white).



I would love to see pic of your silver dial! From looking at pix and talking to AD's it seems the silver with the stick markers is much more popular than the white because of the white's "flat" look. With the roman numerals in silver though, I LOVE the white face. Oh so many choices. x



ItrainsinLondon said:


> GORGEOUS watch and rings AND this is random but I loveloveLOVE your nail colour - what polish is it?



Thanks! I do my own gel UV polish at home. This color is Gelish's Queen of Hearts.



Thingofbeauty said:


> This is pure elegance! Your nail polish, your lovely hands, your gorgeous rings and  then that perfect watch!



You are such a sweetheart. Thank you!!!


----------



## LiliO

kimpossible said:


> I definitely looked around and waited  until I fond one that I like. I personally prefer less colourful mop, with simple pattern. Mine is almost flat silvery white with very light pink  and green colours. Many people will find it dull but I like it simple like that.
> View attachment 3243731
> View attachment 3243732


beautiful watch and face. Are they the same face in different lights?


----------



## txstats

I wear a jubilee two tone with black dial. Never thought I liked the jubilee steel/WG, but after looking at some pictures it's really growing on me.


----------



## kimpossible

LiliO said:


> beautiful watch and face. Are they the same face in different lights?




Thanks LiliO and yes the dial looks more shimmery cream/off-white in day light and in evening/low lights looks more silvery. Also depending on the lights, the pink or green iridescence may appear more dominant to each other. Good luck in finding your perfect watch, I hope you'll finding it soon.[emoji256]


----------



## YazlindaYazid

Finally I am in! 
It is the 31mm everose gold & stainless steel/ pink dial with Roman numerals


----------



## uhpharm01

YazlindaYazid said:


> Finally I am in!
> It is the 31mm everose gold & stainless steel/ pink dial with Roman numerals


That looks so nice


----------



## chessmont

YazlindaYazid said:


> Finally I am in!
> It is the 31mm everose gold & stainless steel/ pink dial with Roman numerals



beautiful!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

YazlindaYazid said:


> Finally I am in!
> It is the 31mm everose gold & stainless steel/ pink dial with Roman numerals




You chose well, congrats!


----------



## At888

YazlindaYazid said:


> Finally I am in!
> It is the 31mm everose gold & stainless steel/ pink dial with Roman numerals




Nice[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## meridian

YazlindaYazid said:


> Finally I am in!
> It is the 31mm everose gold & stainless steel/ pink dial with Roman numerals


Beautiful!!  Congrats!


----------



## Nymf

I just bought my first Rolex: 31mm fluted bezel, jubilee band, two tone, champagne dail and 10 diamonds


----------



## chessmont

Nymf said:


> I just bought my first Rolex: 31mm fluted bezel, jubilee band, two tone, champagne dail and 10 diamonds



Just so lovely and classic


----------



## jenny70

YazlindaYazid said:


> Finally I am in!
> It is the 31mm everose gold & stainless steel/ pink dial with Roman numerals




So pretty!


----------



## LiliO

yazlinda and nymf's rolex's are beautiful!!!


----------



## Nymf

Thanks lilio and chessmont &#128150;


----------



## Phillyfan

I have 3. My first is a women's 26mm two-tone jubilee and fluted with jubilee face and diamond markers. The jubilee face is the one that has Rolex written across it multiple times. Kind of busy looking but very different. My second is a 31 mm jubilee and fluted all stainless called rhodium Roman. And my 3rd is an air King. Orange numbers on a blue face. I cannot believe how much they have gone up in price since I purchased. I believe my 2 tone with diamonds was just under $7000 in 2008 and now costs over $10,000!


----------



## kimpossible

YazlindaYazid said:


> Finally I am in!
> It is the 31mm everose gold & stainless steel/ pink dial with Roman numerals







Nymf said:


> I just bought my first Rolex: 31mm fluted bezel, jubilee band, two tone, champagne dail and 10 diamonds




Congratulations ladies, enjoy your beautiful watches to the fullest!


----------



## NuttyElla

Phillyfan said:


> I have 3. My first is a women's 26mm two-tone jubilee and fluted with jubilee face and diamond markers. The jubilee face is the one that has Rolex written across it multiple times. Kind of busy looking but very different. My second is a 31 mm jubilee and fluted all stainless called rhodium Roman. And my 3rd is an air King. Orange numbers on a blue face. I cannot believe how much they have gone up in price since I purchased. I believe my 2 tone with diamonds was just under $7000 in 2008 and now costs over $10,000!




Do you have any pics? Would love to see them!


----------



## Phillyfan

They are all in safe deposit box at my bank! I will take photos next time I go. I have been wearing my Michele watches but will likely pull out s Rolex for summer. The 26mm is so small but lovely and I know I will wear it eventually. Just doesn't fit my needs and style at the moment.


----------



## Nymf

kimpossible said:


> Congratulations ladies, enjoy your beautiful watches to the fullest!


 thank you &#127800;


----------



## pjhm

Phillyfan said:


> They are all in safe deposit box at my bank! I will take photos next time I go. I have been wearing my Michele watches but will likely pull out s Rolex for summer. The 26mm is so small but lovely and I know I will wear it eventually. Just doesn't fit my needs and style at the moment.




Convenient....!


----------



## hazelarceo

pennychiou said:


> A really nice pair of watches...




Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## phillj12

Nymf said:


> I just bought my first Rolex: 31mm fluted bezel, jubilee band, two tone, champagne dail and 10 diamonds




Congrats! Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Nymf

phillj12 said:


> Congrats! Looks fantastic on you!


 thank you &#127800;


----------



## TChip5

Phillyfan said:


> They are all in safe deposit box at my bank! I will take photos next time I go. I have been wearing my Michele watches but will likely pull out s Rolex for summer. The 26mm is so small but lovely and I know I will wear it eventually. Just doesn't fit my needs and style at the moment.


That's exactly where everything I own is and exactly why my husband says I am not getting any more jewlery ever...LOL


----------



## Yuki85

Finally I got my first Rolex!!!! I usually don't wear watches but I got my Rolex as a wedding gift from mama [emoji16]

Rolex submariner in blue [emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]love it so much!!!!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Hello, I need you guys help. I am looking into getting 31mm Date just fluted bezel Jubilee bracelet two tone YG/ss. But I am torn beween white face with roman numerals and champagne face with diamond markers. I like the clean look of white with roman numerals however the diamond marker with champagne also look so gorgeous. Sorry I don't have the pictures. What do you think? Is there anyone who tried both of them at AD? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## jellyv

sugarplumpurse said:


> Hello, I need you guys help. I am looking into getting 31mm Date just fluted bezel Jubilee bracelet two tone YG/ss. But I am torn beween white face with roman numerals and champagne face with diamond markers. I like the clean look of white with roman numerals however the diamond marker with champagne also look so gorgeous. Sorry I don't have the pictures. What do you think? Is there anyone who tried both of them at AD? Any advice would be appreciated!




Love my white dial with Romans, always looks fresh. I'm not a champagne fan, although this is personal preference.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

jellyv said:


> Love my white dial with Romans, always looks fresh. I'm not a champagne fan, although this is personal preference.




Hello jellyv. Thank you for your input. How long have you had your, may I ask? I originally wanted roman numerals but worried if I regret later not getting diamond marker instead.


----------



## jellyv

Hi, mine is now 5 years old. I love it. Mine is stainless steel with the white gold fluted bezel and Jubilee bracelet, very classic. If you really want diamonds, though, why not go for it? But if you do pursue the white, you might want to ask your dealer if the white dial could be changed to diamonds later on--an option that can be done with some dials but I don't think all dial choices.


----------



## Nymf

Hey sugarplumpurse, I replied to your pm and I added some pictures when I tried on watches in store for you to compare.
Somehow I can't add more than 1 picture per post so bear with me &#128522; Have fun choosing tomorrow! There was a price raise on Feb 1st in EU.

From stilettomeetsespresso


----------



## Nymf

Another pic of mine


----------



## Nymf

Champagne+Roman nrs


----------



## Nymf

You can always change the dial from Roman nrs to diamond markers afterwards for an extra 1750.
It took me 3 trips to the Rolex store to decide on champagne+jubilee+diamonds


----------



## NuttyElla

YazlindaYazid said:


> Finally I am in!
> It is the 31mm everose gold & stainless steel/ pink dial with Roman numerals




Oh dear I have watch envy again..! Beautiful!


----------



## Fem1014

My new beauty. Something pretty to look at while I sit in traffic coming home from work


----------



## phillj12

sugarplumpurse said:


> Hello, I need you guys help. I am looking into getting 31mm Date just fluted bezel Jubilee bracelet two tone YG/ss. But I am torn beween white face with roman numerals and champagne face with diamond markers. I like the clean look of white with roman numerals however the diamond marker with champagne also look so gorgeous. Sorry I don't have the pictures. What do you think? Is there anyone who tried both of them at AD? Any advice would be appreciated!




I love diamonds so I would always choose the diamond option. While I do like the fresh look of the white dial, I think I would just regret not getting the diamond dial!


----------



## Nymf

Fem1014 said:


> My new beauty. Something pretty to look at while I sit in traffic coming home from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260502


 gorgeous! I also can't stop eyeballing my new watch


----------



## LApursenurse

sugarplumpurse said:


> Hello, I need you guys help. I am looking into getting 31mm Date just fluted bezel Jubilee bracelet two tone YG/ss. But I am torn beween white face with roman numerals and champagne face with diamond markers. I like the clean look of white with roman numerals however the diamond marker with champagne also look so gorgeous. Sorry I don't have the pictures. What do you think? Is there anyone who tried both of them at AD? Any advice would be appreciated!




Have you gone to look at them both in person?  I was also torn before I made my choice last year.  I also like the crisp look of the white with Roman numerals.  There is something about that champagne face though that is soo 
Classy.  I tried them both on in the store and I felt like it was harder to see the hands on the champagne faced watch IMO.  The AD also agreed.  I may be showing my age here (43).  I eventually decided on the 31mm ss oyster bracelet with fluted bezel with Roman numerals and MOP face since I wear a lot of silver jewelry.  HTH!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Nymf said:


> Hey sugarplumpurse, I replied to your pm and I added some pictures when I tried on watches in store for you to compare.
> 
> Somehow I can't add more than 1 picture per post so bear with me [emoji4] Have fun choosing tomorrow! There was a price raise on Feb 1st in EU.
> 
> 
> 
> From stilettomeetsespresso




Hi Nymf I pmed you.[emoji4]


----------



## Fem1014

Nymf said:


> I just bought my first Rolex: 31mm fluted bezel, jubilee band, two tone, champagne dail and 10 diamonds




Gorgeous!  Wear it in good health


----------



## sugarplumpurse

jellyv said:


> Hi, mine is now 5 years old. I love it. Mine is stainless steel with the white gold fluted bezel and Jubilee bracelet, very classic. If you really want diamonds, though, why not go for it? But if you do pursue the white, you might want to ask your dealer if the white dial could be changed to diamonds later on--an option that can be done with some dials but I don't think all dial choices.




I see. Yours must be gorgeous that I actually tried the same one at the boutique and I loved it. I hope for my next one I would love to have stainless steel jubilee with the white gold bezel. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

LApursenurse said:


> Have you gone to look at them both in person?  I was also torn before I made my choice last year.  I also like the crisp look of the white with Roman numerals.  There is something about that champagne face though that is soo
> Classy.  I tried them both on in the store and I felt like it was harder to see the hands on the champagne faced watch IMO.  The AD also agreed.  I may be showing my age here (43).  I eventually decided on the 31mm ss oyster bracelet with fluted bezel with Roman numerals and MOP face since I wear a lot of silver jewelry.  HTH!




Thank you so much for your input. I haven't but I will tomorrow. I only tried other combinations. I haven't considered the fact you mention here that it might be hard to see the hands with champagne dial. I will keep that in mind when I try. Well my age is not that young as well so we will see. [emoji4]Yours sounds very gorgeous. Rolex with MOP is just beautiful. Hopely I will instantly know what I am going to get it when I see them tomorrow.[emoji120]


----------



## LApursenurse

Enjoy yourself tomorrow and good luck choosing.  You have narrowed it down to 2 beautiful watches.  Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

phillj12 said:


> I love diamonds so I would always choose the diamond option. While I do like the fresh look of the white dial, I think I would just regret not getting the diamond dial!




Tha you for your opinion. That is exactly what I am worried about. Hopefully I would know what I want to get when I see both of them side by side. [emoji4]


----------



## sugarplumpurse

LApursenurse said:


> Enjoy yourself tomorrow and good luck choosing.  You have narrowed it down to 2 beautiful watches.  Can't wait to see it!!




Ahh you are so sweet! I will let you know what I choose. &#128578;


----------



## jellyv

sugarplumpurse said:


> Hopefully I would know what I want to get when I see both of them side by side. [emoji4]




I assume you know that the diamond dial is about $2K USD more.


----------



## chessmont

jellyv said:


> love my white dial with romans, always looks fresh. I'm not a champagne fan, although this is personal preference.



+1


----------



## phillj12

LApursenurse said:


> Have you gone to look at them both in person?  I was also torn before I made my choice last year.  I also like the crisp look of the white with Roman numerals.  There is something about that champagne face though that is soo
> Classy.  I tried them both on in the store and I felt like it was harder to see the hands on the champagne faced watch IMO.  The AD also agreed.  I may be showing my age here (43).  I eventually decided on the 31mm ss oyster bracelet with fluted bezel with Roman numerals and MOP face since I wear a lot of silver jewelry.  HTH!




Ooh, what a pretty combo! Would love to see it!


----------



## phillj12

sugarplumpurse said:


> Tha you for your opinion. That is exactly what I am worried about. Hopefully I would know what I want to get when I see both of them side by side. [emoji4]




I think you will! Just go with your gut! If you love the white face...you can always have plenty of diamonds on other pieces of jewelry! Good luck!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

jellyv said:


> I assume you know that the diamond dial is about $2K USD more.




Yes I am aware of that. [emoji16]


----------



## sugarplumpurse

phillj12 said:


> I think you will! Just go with your gut! If you love the white face...you can always have plenty of diamonds on other pieces of jewelry! Good luck!




Ahh thank you phillj! You guys are so supportive! 
Sadly I only have two options now. I know the face is also important factor but since I have limited combos I can try on it becomes more matter of choosing between the roman numeral or the diamond markers. [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

Nymf said:


> Champagne+Roman nrs



I just love this one!


----------



## Nymf

uhpharm01 said:


> I just love this one!


Thanks me too! So happy I got it before it went up another 7%!


----------



## Nymf

Fem1014 said:


> Gorgeous!  Wear it in good health


 thanks! &#127800;


----------



## LApursenurse

phillj12 said:


> Ooh, what a pretty combo! Would love to see it!







Here is my 31mm Datejust with oyster bracelet, white gold bezel with MOP dial, Roman numerals and diamond VI.  I got it late 2014 and love it!


----------



## LApursenurse




----------



## uhpharm01

LApursenurse said:


> View attachment 3261246



This one is really nice!  It's beautiful.


----------



## LApursenurse

uhpharm01 said:


> This one is really nice!  It's beautiful.




Thank you!!!


----------



## phillj12

LApursenurse said:


> View attachment 3261174
> 
> 
> Here is my 31mm Datejust with oyster bracelet, white gold bezel with MOP dial, Roman numerals and diamond VI.  I got it late 2014 and love it!




Love!! The MOP is so beautiful with the SS!


----------



## BellaV

Here's mine, I bought it in September and love it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## auberielle

Hi does anyone have this watch or knows what is called?


----------



## sugarplumpurse

LApursenurse said:


> View attachment 3261246




Your watch is gorgeous! ![emoji173]&#65039; I love MOP and diamond VI!!


----------



## LApursenurse

BellaV said:


> Here's mine, I bought it in September and love it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261883




Your watch is beautiful!  Hoping to add a two toned jubilee in the future.


----------



## LApursenurse

sugarplumpurse said:


> Your watch is gorgeous! ![emoji173]&#65039; I love MOP and diamond VI!!




Thank you so much!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

BellaV said:


> Here's mine, I bought it in September and love it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261883




It is beautiful! I tried the exact same one at AD and loved it. [emoji7]


----------



## Francis T

LApursenurse said:


> View attachment 3261174
> 
> 
> Here is my 31mm Datejust with oyster bracelet, white gold bezel with MOP dial, Roman numerals and diamond VI.  I got it late 2014 and love it!




It is so beautiful I really like this one you're so lucky.


----------



## LApursenurse

Francis T said:


> It is so beautiful I really like this one you're so lucky.




Thank you!  Yes, i do feel blessed and treasure this watch.


----------



## YazlindaYazid

uhpharm01 said:


> That looks so nice





chessmont said:


> beautiful!





Gellingh said:


> You chose well, congrats!





At888 said:


> Nice[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





meridian said:


> Beautiful!!  Congrats!





jenny70 said:


> So pretty!





LiliO said:


> yazlinda and nymf's rolex's are beautiful!!!





kimpossible said:


> Congratulations ladies, enjoy your beautiful watches to the fullest!





NuttyElla said:


> Oh dear I have watch envy again..! Beautiful!



Thank you soo much! I still literally feel I am dreaming. I never imagine I would own a rolex. 
I love 'roses & pink"...so the Rose gold and the pink dial is definitely the besttt choice to go with! 

Here's another picture of it with my LV Mini Backpack.


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

YazlindaYazid said:


> Thank you soo much! I still literally feel I am dreaming. I never imagine I would own a rolex.
> I love 'roses & pink"...so the Rose gold and the pink dial is definitely the besttt choice to go with!
> 
> Here's another picture of it with my LV Mini Backpack.



It's beautiful


----------



## NuttyElla

YazlindaYazid said:


> Thank you soo much! I still literally feel I am dreaming. I never imagine I would own a rolex.
> I love 'roses & pink"...so the Rose gold and the pink dial is definitely the besttt choice to go with!
> 
> Here's another picture of it with my LV Mini Backpack.




It is soooo beautiful. The rose gold and pink together are gorgeous!


----------



## kimpossible

LApursenurse said:


> View attachment 3261174
> 
> 
> Here is my 31mm Datejust with oyster bracelet, white gold bezel with MOP dial, Roman numerals and diamond VI.  I got it late 2014 and love it!




Gorgeous watch! When I bought mine I was torn between this dial and diamond markers. I could only wish to get another one in WG with this dial and president bracelet...


----------



## LApursenurse

kimpossible said:


> Gorgeous watch! When I bought mine I was torn between this dial and diamond markers. I could only wish to get another one in WG with this dial and president bracelet...




I totally understand!! I was torn between the MOP/Romans and the black dial with diamond markets. Perhaps we'll both have both of our choices one day...


----------



## kimpossible

LApursenurse said:


> I totally understand!! I was torn between the MOP/Romans and the black dial with diamond markets. Perhaps we'll both have both of our choices one day...




I really hope we both will [emoji3]&#9732;


----------



## auberielle

Hi can someone help me with this Rolex? I saw it at a local selling page but I'm not sure it's real because of the final pic can someone shed some insight? Thank you


----------



## LApursenurse

auberielle said:


> Hi can someone help me with this Rolex? I saw it at a local selling page but I'm not sure it's real because of the final pic can someone shed some insight? Thank you




Hi!  I'm no expert, but I haven't seen this dial and I have a dial with the diamond vi.  You need to look at the current dial selection online.  I looked at that before I purchased mine, but I can't remember how I found it. It tells you for each sized Rolex what the dial choices are.  Hopefully someone else can point you in the right direction.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Hello everyone! Thank you all for helping me choose my watch. I went to AD to decide. My mind was set on the Yg ss combinations and I really liked the white face with Roman numeral. It has a very fresh and clean look. I also tried the champagne diamond dial, it was beautiful and very classy. I was having hard time choosing between two.[emoji29] However all of sudden my AD suggested to try the rosegold /ss combination with silver diamond dial just to see how the color of face makes all difference and That was it. So I ended up with this and am in love. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LApursenurse

sugarplumpurse said:


> Hello everyone! Thank you all for helping me choose my watch. I went to AD to decide. My mind was set on the Yg ss combinations and I really liked the white face with Roman numeral. It has a very fresh and clean look. I also tried the champagne diamond dial, it was beautiful and very classy. I was having hard time choosing between two.[emoji29] However all of sudden my AD suggested to try the rosegold /ss combination with silver diamond dial just to see how the color of face makes all difference and That was it. So I ended up with this and am in love. [emoji173]&#65039;




Your watch is absolutely beautiful!!!! I love it!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

LApursenurse said:


> Your watch is absolutely beautiful!!!! I love it!




Thank you so much LApursenurse! Now I am thinking of getting the pink gold jewelry to match with it[emoji6]


----------



## jellyv

sugarplumpurse said:


> However all of sudden my AD suggested to try the rosegold /ss combination with silver diamond dial just to see how the color of face makes all difference and That was it. So I ended up with this and am in love. [emoji173]&#65039;
> ]




Gorgeous choice, and very distinctive! You don't see this combo often. Congrats!


----------



## NuttyElla

sugarplumpurse said:


> Hello everyone! Thank you all for helping me choose my watch. I went to AD to decide. My mind was set on the Yg ss combinations and I really liked the white face with Roman numeral. It has a very fresh and clean look. I also tried the champagne diamond dial, it was beautiful and very classy. I was having hard time choosing between two.[emoji29] However all of sudden my AD suggested to try the rosegold /ss combination with silver diamond dial just to see how the color of face makes all difference and That was it. So I ended up with this and am in love. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3263235




This is gorgeous. Do you have an more pics please??


----------



## MrsCamilla

auberielle said:


> Hi can someone help me with this Rolex? I saw it at a local selling page but I'm not sure it's real because of the final pic can someone shed some insight? Thank you




I'm no expert but the cyclop looks off center so I highly recommend you have it authenticated.


----------



## LiliO

Fem1014 said:


> My new beauty. Something pretty to look at while I sit in traffic coming home from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260502


I love your watch...what color face is it?


----------



## Nymf

sugarplumpurse said:


> hello everyone! Thank you all for helping me choose my watch. I went to ad to decide. My mind was set on the yg ss combinations and i really liked the white face with roman numeral. It has a very fresh and clean look. I also tried the champagne diamond dial, it was beautiful and very classy. I was having hard time choosing between two.[emoji29] however all of sudden my ad suggested to try the rosegold /ss combination with silver diamond dial just to see how the color of face makes all difference and that was it. So i ended up with this and am in love. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3263235


 &#128588;&#127995;&#128525;


----------



## sugarplumpurse

jellyv said:


> Gorgeous choice, and very distinctive! You don't see this combo often. Congrats!




Thank you jellyv! Indeed I feel very lucky.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

NuttyElla said:


> This is gorgeous. Do you have an more pics please??




Thank you NuttyElla! These pics are for you.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Nymf said:


> [emoji119]&#127995;[emoji7]




Thank you Nymf! [emoji4]


----------



## New-New

Me wearing my oyster perpetual today. It was my father's.


----------



## NuttyElla

sugarplumpurse said:


> Thank you NuttyElla! These pics are for you.
> View attachment 3263442
> View attachment 3263443




Beautiful. I love the look of the diamonds set in rose gold against the silver dial! Enjoy it!


----------



## MrsCamilla

I very excited to introduce my S/S WG and diamonds bezel  &#129303; I'm in love with the monotone palette of the bracelet, dial, and diamonds... Is it too early to want another Rolex!? My next piece would definitely be YG combo with MOP diamond markers and fluted bezel&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;

Thanks for letting me share[emoji7]


----------



## NuttyElla

MrsCamilla said:


> I very excited to introduce my S/S WG and diamonds bezel  &#129303; I'm in love with the monotone palette of the bracelet, dial, and diamonds... Is it too early to want another Rolex!? My next piece would definitely be YG combo with MOP diamond markers and fluted bezel&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264483




Mrs Camilla!! Congratulations it is STUNNING on you!! And definitely not too early to want another Rolex, they are VERY addictive..!


----------



## NuttyElla

In case anyone is vaguely interested (as in real life my friends and family are quite over the whole Rolex deliberation thing..!) I have changed my dial AGAIN, for the final time. I used to have the silver and changed it for the blue. I did end up regretting this quite quickly as, while the blue is a beautiful colour, I felt that it didn't go with everything. Fine if you have loads of beautiful watches to alternate between but this is my main watch. So... in looking for another dial to swap it to I noticed that the silver dials I was seeing in the shops didn't look exactly like my original one - that one had a yellowish tint in some lights, and looked slightly "off" to me. Anyway I went to the service centre, looked at some dials and finally decided on a beautiful SILVER dial. Except this one is actually silver and no yellow tint. I am now delighted with the watch, can't stop looking at it!! So perhaps the old dial WAS slightly off, or perhaps I'm ridiculously sensitive to colour (I'm like this with diamonds too, prefer colourless on me, although I love the warmer tones on others). Anyway, here it is  (and if you've got this far, thank you for reading..!)


----------



## NuttyElla

And Mrs Camilla we have very similar taste!


----------



## MrsCamilla

NuttyElla said:


> In case anyone is vaguely interested (as in real life my friends and family are quite over the whole Rolex deliberation thing..!) I have changed my dial AGAIN, for the final time. I used to have the silver and changed it for the blue. I did end up regretting this quite quickly as, while the blue is a beautiful colour, I felt that it didn't go with everything. Fine if you have loads of beautiful watches to alternate between but this is my main watch. So... in looking for another dial to swap it to I noticed that the silver dials I was seeing in the shops didn't look exactly like my original one - that one had a yellowish tint in some lights, and looked slightly "off" to me. Anyway I went to the service centre, looked at some dials and finally decided on a beautiful SILVER dial. Except this one is actually silver and no yellow tint. I am now delighted with the watch, can't stop looking at it!! So perhaps the old dial WAS slightly off, or perhaps I'm ridiculously sensitive to colour (I'm like this with diamonds too, prefer colourless on me, although I love the warmer tones on others). Anyway, here it is  (and if you've got this far, thank you for reading..!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264496




NuttyElla, yours is absolutely beautiful (I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; the diamond markers)!  No wonder you can't stop staring at the watch!!  I don't even want to take mine off at night so I completely understand. I can say I enjoyed your other dials and previous posts -- I felt like I was part of your journey. And I love that you didn't settle until you found the perfect silver dial. I contemplated on a few options too but had to remind myself that this would also be my main watch for some time and one that I hope to have forever!  The silver is timeless and will blend in with everything so you also made the right (and final) choice[emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## Thingofbeauty

MrsCamilla said:


> I very excited to introduce my S/S WG and diamonds bezel  &#129303; I'm in love with the monotone palette of the bracelet, dial, and diamonds... Is it too early to want another Rolex!? My next piece would definitely be YG combo with MOP diamond markers and fluted bezel&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264483


GORGEOUS!

I am officially jealous. Congrats!


----------



## NuttyElla

MrsCamilla said:


> NuttyElla, yours is absolutely beautiful (I [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; the diamond markers)!  No wonder you can't stop staring at the watch!!  I don't even want to take mine off at night so I completely understand. I can say I enjoyed your other dials and previous posts -- I felt like I was part of your journey. And I love that you didn't settle until you found the perfect silver dial. I contemplated on a few options too but had to remind myself that this would also be my main watch for some time and one that I hope to have forever!  The silver is timeless and will blend in with everything so you also made the right (and final) choice[emoji106]&#127997;




Aw thank you  Is yours the rhodium Roman dial? This was on my hit list too. It's a beautiful colour, more greyish than the silver if I remember. I loved the way it showed different tones at different angles. I would have had to wait 12-16 weeks to get this one though as they would've had to order it and I couldn't wait that long! I never intended to get diamond markers but the silver diamond was the one they had in stock and I wanted it NOW!! Worked out in the end as I now love the new silver dial I have but I LOVE the look of the rhodium too! Throughout this process I have to say that Rolex after sales service has been outstanding. I've been thoroughly impressed. Makes me want another Rolex even more...!


----------



## MrsCamilla

Thingofbeauty said:


> GORGEOUS!
> 
> I am officially jealous. Congrats!




Thingofbeauty, thanks so much!  I still can't believe it's mine[emoji5]&#65039;



NuttyElla said:


> Aw thank you  Is yours the rhodium Roman dial? This was on my hit list too. It's a beautiful colour, more greyish than the silver if I remember. I loved the way it showed different tones at different angles. I would have had to wait 12-16 weeks to get this one though as they would've had to order it and I couldn't wait that long! I never intended to get diamond markers but the silver diamond was the one they had in stock and I wanted it NOW!! Worked out in the end as I now love the new silver dial I have but I LOVE the look of the rhodium too! Throughout this process I have to say that Rolex after sales service has been outstanding. I've been thoroughly impressed. Makes me want another Rolex even more...!




NuttyElla, yes it did work out for you in the end and it's great to hear that their service was outstanding.  Mine is the rhodium Roman dial and it's more of dark grey compared to the silver.  I would've opted for the silver dial had it been available with the Roman numerals but the silver stick dial was the only available option so I completely understand not wanting to wait 12 - 16 weeks as it would've felt like an eternity!!!  I'm attaching a picture of the booklet which may help someone else deciding between the silver and rhodium.  Sorry it's not the best quality picture.


----------



## phillj12

MrsCamilla said:


> I very excited to introduce my S/S WG and diamonds bezel  &#129303; I'm in love with the monotone palette of the bracelet, dial, and diamonds... Is it too early to want another Rolex!? My next piece would definitely be YG combo with MOP diamond markers and fluted bezel&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264483




Congrats!! It's gorgeous! Really like the Roman numerals with the diamond bezel!! Enjoy!


----------



## phillj12

NuttyElla said:


> And Mrs Camilla we have very similar taste!




Beautiful NuttyElla! I'm glad you figured out what you love! Enjoy!


----------



## NuttyElla

I should say phillij12 that I also loved the mop with diamonds but it would've cost >£4k to change to that one..!


----------



## NuttyElla

MrsCamilla said:


> Thingofbeauty, thanks so much!  I still can't believe it's mine[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NuttyElla, yes it did work out for you in the end and it's great to hear that their service was outstanding.  Mine is the rhodium Roman dial and it's more of dark grey compared to the silver.  I would've opted for the silver dial had it been available with the Roman numerals but the silver stick dial was the only available option so I completely understand not wanting to wait 12 - 16 weeks as it would've felt like an eternity!!!  I'm attaching a picture of the booklet which may help someone else deciding between the silver and rhodium.  Sorry it's not the best quality picture.
> 
> View attachment 3264713




I think the rhodium really makes the diamonds look white. Any chance of some more photos of your beautiful watch? I could look at Rolexes all day long!!


----------



## MrsCamilla

NuttyElla said:


> I think the rhodium really makes the diamonds look white. Any chance of some more photos of your beautiful watch? I could look at Rolexes all day long!!




I could also stare at rolexes all day!  I'm including some additional photos.  The tone of silver changes depending on the lighting. The first is the stock picture I fell in love with followed by misc. store pictures and the other Rolex  that I was considering (two-tone MOP with diamond markers in 36mm - the one shown is a white dial with diamond markers).  I'll upload more pictures soon. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## phillj12

NuttyElla said:


> I should say phillij12 that I also loved the mop with diamonds but it would've cost >£4k to change to that one..!




Yours is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

MrsCamilla said:


> I could also stare at rolexes all day!  I'm including some additional photos.  The tone of silver changes depending on the lighting. The first is the stock picture I fell in love with followed by misc. store pictures and the other Rolex  that I was considering (two-tone MOP with diamond markers in 36mm - the one shown is a white dial with diamond markers).  I'll upload more pictures soon. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265702
> View attachment 3265703
> View attachment 3265704
> View attachment 3265705


The 36 mm is a great size. Good luck deciding.


----------



## LiliO

NuttyElla said:


> Mrs Camilla!! Congratulations it is STUNNING on you!! And definitely not too early to want another Rolex, they are VERY addictive..!


stunning!


----------



## kath00

Hi everyone,

Please help!  I am deciding between the black MOP (more brown IRL than black) and the white MOP with diamonds and the 2 tone bracelet.  This is my first Rolex.  I am looking at a 31.  I have jewelry in both YG, WG and RG.  I dunno what to do?!?!

I am looking at getting the watch on the left in the 31 size OR the watch on the right.  I would appreciate any input!


----------



## txstats

kath00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help!  I am deciding between the black MOP (more brown IRL than black) and the white MOP with diamonds and the 2 tone bracelet.  This is my first Rolex.  I am looking at a 31.  I have jewelry in both YG, WG and RG.  I dunno what to do?!?!
> 
> I am looking at getting the watch on the left in the 31 size OR the watch on the right.  I would appreciate any input!



I'd vote for the white MOP. Easier to look at


----------



## luxebaglover

kath00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help!  I am deciding between the black MOP (more brown IRL than black) and the white MOP with diamonds and the 2 tone bracelet.  This is my first Rolex.  I am looking at a 31.  I have jewelry in both YG, WG and RG.  I dunno what to do?!?!
> 
> I am looking at getting the watch on the left in the 31 size OR the watch on the right.  I would appreciate any input!




Gorgeous watch! I would pick the white too!


----------



## sotto

Hello, I have 1 Rolex (dress watch I inherited from mom), and am looking to purchase another. I know it's a matter of personal preference, but wanted to get some opinions since this is a big purchase for me. I've decided on 2 tone, jubilee bracelet w fluted bezel, but am undecided on face and bracelet... Leaning toward white face with Roman numerals and yellow gold/steel. I like the rose gold as well but this will be the only Rolex I buy for a loooong time and I wonder if yellow gold is more classic? Thanks in advance for any input! Love seeing all your beautiful watches on here 
Edited: forgot to add that I'm planning to purchase midsize 31" datejust


----------



## Nymf

kath00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help!  I am deciding between the black MOP (more brown IRL than black) and the white MOP with diamonds and the 2 tone bracelet.  This is my first Rolex.  I am looking at a 31.  I have jewelry in both YG, WG and RG.  I dunno what to do?!?!
> 
> I am looking at getting the watch on the left in the 31 size OR the watch on the right.  I would appreciate any input!


You can't go wrong with either! Do you have pictures of them while you're wearing them?


----------



## txstats

sotto said:


> Hello, I have 1 Rolex (dress watch I inherited from mom), and am looking to purchase another. I know it's a matter of personal preference, but wanted to get some opinions since this is a big purchase for me. I've decided on 2 tone, jubilee bracelet w fluted bezel, but am undecided on face and bracelet... Leaning toward white face with Roman numerals and yellow gold/steel. I like the rose gold as well but this will be the only Rolex I buy for a loooong time and I wonder if yellow gold is more classic? Thanks in advance for any input! Love seeing all your beautiful watches on here
> Edited: forgot to add that I'm planning to purchase midsize 31" datejust



I do think YG is more classic. White face with Roman numerals is a great choice! Let us know what you decide to go with


----------



## MrsCamilla

kath00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help!  I am deciding between the black MOP (more brown IRL than black) and the white MOP with diamonds and the 2 tone bracelet.  This is my first Rolex.  I am looking at a 31.  I have jewelry in both YG, WG and RG.  I dunno what to do?!?!
> 
> I am looking at getting the watch on the left in the 31 size OR the watch on the right.  I would appreciate any input!




I love the YG with the white MOP. Both are great so you can't go wrong with either option!  Good luck deciding.


----------



## phillj12

kath00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help!  I am deciding between the black MOP (more brown IRL than black) and the white MOP with diamonds and the 2 tone bracelet.  This is my first Rolex.  I am looking at a 31.  I have jewelry in both YG, WG and RG.  I dunno what to do?!?!
> 
> I am looking at getting the watch on the left in the 31 size OR the watch on the right.  I would appreciate any input!




If you were getting all SS I would vote for the black MOP (as I have SS with white MOP and while its gorgeous, it's really hard to read sometimes because the hands blend in with the MOP). However, with the two-tone band, I prefer the white MOP and strangely, the white MOP looks totally different with the two-tone than the SS. 

Both gorgeous tho, so I suggest going with the one YOU love the most!


----------



## chessmont

txstats said:


> i do think yg is more classic. White face with roman numerals is a great choice! Let us know what you decide to go with



+1


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally got my dream Datejust with my sign-on bonus when I moved firms! So pleased with it and I find myself neglecting my other watches...


----------



## phillj12

Prada Prince said:


> Finally got my dream Datejust with my sign-on bonus when I moved firms! So pleased with it and I find myself neglecting my other watches...
> 
> View attachment 3271127




Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## pjhm

Prada Prince said:


> Finally got my dream Datejust with my sign-on bonus when I moved firms! So pleased with it and I find myself neglecting my other watches...
> 
> View attachment 3271127




Very masculine looking- congrats!


----------



## Prada Prince

phillj12 said:


> Looks great! Congrats!







pjhm said:


> Very masculine looking- congrats!




Thanks guys! So in love with it!


----------



## MrsCamilla

Prada Prince said:


> Finally got my dream Datejust with my sign-on bonus when I moved firms! So pleased with it and I find myself neglecting my other watches...
> 
> View attachment 3271127




Beautiful watch - clean and classic looking!


----------



## aleen

Anyone knows the price of datejust oyster perpetual stainless steel 36mm for Ladies in Canada
Should I buy from Yorkdale or bloor 
Please guide me I want to buy a Rolex and know nothing about it
My budget is 6 to 7 k CAD


----------



## pennychiou

YazlindaYazid said:


> Thank you soo much! I still literally feel I am dreaming. I never imagine I would own a rolex.
> I love 'roses & pink"...so the Rose gold and the pink dial is definitely the besttt choice to go with!
> 
> Here's another picture of it with my LV Mini Backpack.





sugarplumpurse said:


> Thank you NuttyElla! These pics are for you.
> View attachment 3263442
> View attachment 3263443



Rose and Pink is really really beautiful!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Just got my first Rolex. It's simple and I love it. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsCamilla

pbnjam said:


> Just got my first Rolex. It's simple and I love it. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3274640




It's simply elegant and I love the silver stick dial!  Congrats on your first Rolex!


----------



## pbnjam

MrsCamilla said:


> It's simply elegant and I love the silver stick dial!  Congrats on your first Rolex!




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Blushingnude

my first rolex! i actually walked into the store to buy a blancpain but when the SA showed me this, my husband actually persuaded me to get it!

i'm def not a blue person and stick to classic colors/style but this was so pretty~~


----------



## Prada Prince

Blushingnude said:


> my first rolex! i actually walked into the store to buy a blancpain but when the SA showed me this, my husband actually persuaded me to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm def not a blue person and stick to classic colors/style but this was so pretty~~




Love the pale blue shade!


----------



## kath00

Yahoo!!  I spent the last week looking at watches on line and thanks to the feedback here, I decided on the white MOP dial in a 31.  Here is the exact watch.  Now to talk to DH!


----------



## phillj12

Blushingnude said:


> my first rolex! i actually walked into the store to buy a blancpain but when the SA showed me this, my husband actually persuaded me to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm def not a blue person and stick to classic colors/style but this was so pretty~~




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Myluxeloves

Beautiful watch&#128525; I'm thinking of getting this with the oyster bracelet in 31mm. How is the two tone steel & rose gold with yellow gold jewellery though? I'm having second thoughts on getting the rose gold but not keen on the two tone steel and yellow&#128533;


----------



## NuttyElla

Blushingnude said:


> my first rolex! i actually walked into the store to buy a blancpain but when the SA showed me this, my husband actually persuaded me to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> i'm def not a blue person and stick to classic colors/style but this was so pretty~~




Beautiful! The hour markers are so unusual and the cornflower blue dial is gorgeous. Can we see a wrist shot? [emoji16]


----------



## NuttyElla

pbnjam said:


> Just got my first Rolex. It's simple and I love it. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3274640




This is so elegant. Will go with anything. Congratulations!


----------



## Myluxeloves

I loved this as soon as the SA brought it out and I've been planning to get it May but just not sure on the rose gold and worried I'll get buyers remorse and wished I'd stuck with steel or even steel and yellow gold. It's the 31mm which I think is just the right size, advice welcome, help!


----------



## NuttyElla

Mazza86 said:


> I loved this as soon as the SA brought it out and I've been planning the get in May but just not sure on the rose gold and worried I'll get buyers remorse and wished I'd stuck with steel or even steel and yellow gold. It's the 31mm which I think is just the right size, advice welcome, help!




I'm no expert but it looks like the rose gold suits your skin tone really well. And you say you loved it as soon as the SA brought it out. That is a great sign! Why are you worried about the rose gold?


----------



## Myluxeloves

I think I worry about rose gold falling out of trend and I have jewellery which is either silver or gold. I've got 1-2 pieces in rose gold. I'm just fretting I think because I see other Rolex datejust in other colours and it's swaying my decision. Thank you for your opinion though, it contributes to choosing the right one &#128522;


----------



## pbnjam

NuttyElla said:


> This is so elegant. Will go with anything. Congratulations!



Thank you. I agree. I plan to wear it everyday!


----------



## Laila619

Mazza86 said:


> I loved this as soon as the SA brought it out and I've been planning to get it May but just not sure on the rose gold and worried I'll get buyers remorse and wished I'd stuck with steel or even steel and yellow gold. It's the 31mm which I think is just the right size, advice welcome, help!



I think rose gold is lovely, and this is basically my dream Rolex. Rose gold is classic and it's been around forever.


----------



## Blushingnude

NuttyElla said:


> Beautiful! The hour markers are so unusual and the cornflower blue dial is gorgeous. Can we see a wrist shot? [emoji16]



Here it is!
I thought the 28mm was going to be too small but with the diamonds it was the perfect size without it being too much!


----------



## saligator

LApursenurse said:


> View attachment 3261174
> 
> 
> Here is my 31mm Datejust with oyster bracelet, white gold bezel with MOP dial, Roman numerals and diamond VI.  I got it late 2014 and love it!



I really like the Rolex you selected and it's around the same style I'm thinking of.

How do you like the 31 and the datejust? Does the diamond VI distract you or is it ok after awhile?


----------



## saligator

DebLuvsLV said:


> Just got my first Rolex a few days ago!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229345


This is the one I want! 

My million questions that you aren't obligated to answer but if you could, it would be awesome: Can you tell me about the green? It looks good in your photo, but I was told it was a really pale sage green. I haven't been able to see one in person yet. Is yours a 31 or bigger? Where did you go for yours? AD or online or AD online? Are you ok sharing the cost? I was quoted 10, 700


----------



## LApursenurse

saligator said:


> I really like the Rolex you selected and it's around the same style I'm thinking of.
> 
> How do you like the 31 and the datejust? Does the diamond VI distract you or is it ok after awhile?




Hi!  I am happy with the midsized Datejust.  The 31 has been a great choice- not too big or small. And my wrist is not small.  The diamond VI kind of blends in with the MOP dial. I know it's there but it doesn't jump out at you like it does on some of the other colored dials.  I also find that I don't have any trouble seeing the hands on the MOP dial. If I do add another Rolex in the future, I'll probably go a little bigger though.  Perhaps a ladies Yachtmaster or OP. Hope the helps!


----------



## saligator

LApursenurse said:


> Hi!  I am happy with the midsized Datejust.  The 31 has been a great choice- not too big or small. And my wrist is not small.  The diamond VI kind of blends in with the MOP dial. I know it's there but it doesn't jump out at you like it does on some of the other colored dials.  I also find that I don't have any trouble seeing the hands on the MOP dial. If I do add another Rolex in the future, I'll probably go a little bigger though.  Perhaps a ladies Yachtmaster or OP. Hope the helps!


It does, thank you!


----------



## NuttyElla

Blushingnude said:


> Here it is!
> 
> I thought the 28mm was going to be too small but with the diamonds it was the perfect size without it being too much!




Oh wow it's perfect on you! Thanks for sharing! I agree that the diamond bezel makes the watch seem bigger. I have a 31 with diamond bezel and it looked bigger to me than other 31mm. 

Wear it in good health!


----------



## NuttyElla

Blushingnude said:


> Here it is!
> 
> I thought the 28mm was going to be too small but with the diamonds it was the perfect size without it being too much!




PS your ring is a corker too - swoon... [emoji16]


----------



## DebLuvsLV

saligator said:


> This is the one I want!
> 
> My million questions that you aren't obligated to answer but if you could, it would be awesome: Can you tell me about the green? It looks good in your photo, but I was told it was a really pale sage green. I haven't been able to see one in person yet. Is yours a 31 or bigger? Where did you go for yours? AD or online or AD online? Are you ok sharing the cost? I was quoted 10, 700


Thanks! I love it!! I'm going to attach more pics if I can. I wouldn't say the green is really a dark green. It's not what I would call "hunter" green. I got it at the King of Prussia mall in Pennsylvania. Not sure what the watch store is called but I could find out for you. That price sounds about right but my husband negotiated it lower. Maybe a $1,000 less. I can look for receipt. I believe it is a 31. LOL I knew all of this info. when I first got it. Hmm...not sure how to add pics to this post. I'll log back in and see if I can post more!


----------



## Blushingnude

NuttyElla said:


> PS your ring is a corker too - swoon... [emoji16]


Thank you


----------



## DebLuvsLV

This is for Saligator: 
Here are some more pics! 




Hopefully you can zoom in for closer look.


----------



## saligator

DebLuvsLV said:


> This is for Saligator:
> Here are some more pics!
> View attachment 3278033
> View attachment 3278034
> View attachment 3278035
> 
> Hopefully you can zoom in for closer look.


Thank you! I really appreciate you taking the time to post photos and to describe the color green. Really helpful! Thank you!!!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

So I went back to my AD to have a look at another watch. Because I recent got 31m one I wanted a bigger watch for a different look. I was in between two 36m and I chose the smooth bezel one. It looked more bold and casual  to me(?). And I want to wear 36m for the sporty look. But maybe should I have gotten the fluted one? ( btw my hubby hated 36m on me. He thinks it looks way too big and ridiculous. What do you guys think? Do you think I can pull it off since I have small wrist. I appreciate for any input please. Thank you.


----------



## jellyv

No. If you slide it to where you'd actually wear it, I believe you'll see it's too big. The entire face and lugs will cover that part of the wrist.

I agree that the smooth bezel and Oyster bracelet are a more sporty and casual combo, compared to fluted and Jubilee.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

jellyv said:


> No. If you slide it to where you'd actually wear it, I believe you'll see it's too big. The entire face and lugs will cover that part of the wrist.
> 
> I agree that the smooth bezel and Oyster bracelet are a more sporty and casual combo, compared to fluted and Jubilee.




Thank you for your input. Hmm.. Maybe my hubby is right that it is too big on me? Got to think about it more..&#129300;


----------



## saligator

sugarplumpurse said:


> Thank you for your input. Hmm.. Maybe my hubby is right that it is too big on me? Got to think about it more..&#129300;




Have you tried the 34? That 36 does look very big on you. But the 34 will give you a different look than the 31.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

saligator said:


> Have you tried the 34? That 36 does look very big on you. But the 34 will give you a different look than the 31.




No I haven't. Is there 34? My AD said next size up from 31 is 36. &#128577;


----------



## LApursenurse

sugarplumpurse said:


> No I haven't. Is there 34? My AD said next size up from 31 is 36. &#128577;




Yes, there is a 34 mm - Oyster Perpetual.  You should look at it. I think you may like it.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

LApursenurse said:


> Yes, there is a 34 mm - Oyster Perpetual.  You should look at it. I think you may like it.




I didn't know but cus I was looking for the bigger size in Datejust specifically with roman numeral dial that is why my AD did not mention other model? Are they coming with roman numeral as well?


----------



## LApursenurse

sugarplumpurse said:


> I didn't know but cus I was looking for the bigger size in Datejust specifically with roman numeral dial that is why my AD did not mention other model? Are they coming with roman numeral as well?




Yes, that's probably why.  It doesn't show the date and has limited dial options.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

LApursenurse said:


> Yes, that's probably why.  It doesn't show the date and has limited dial options.




Got it. Thank you for your suggestion. &#128578;


----------



## saligator

sugarplumpurse said:


> I didn't know but cus I was looking for the bigger size in Datejust specifically with roman numeral dial that is why my AD did not mention other model? Are they coming with roman numeral as well?




Go to http://www.rolex.com/  and in the Search, just type  "34" and hit return or the magnifying glass icon.

You should see ALL the 34s!


----------



## phillj12

sugarplumpurse said:


> So I went back to my AD to have a look at another watch. Because I recent got 31m one I wanted a bigger watch for a different look. I was in between two 36m and I chose the smooth bezel one. It looked more bold and casual  to me(?). And I want to wear 36m for the sporty look. But maybe should I have gotten the fluted one? ( btw my hubby hated 36m on me. He thinks it looks way too big and ridiculous. What do you guys think? Do you think I can pull it off since I have small wrist. I appreciate for any input please. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278815




Love the smooth bezel and oyster band for a sporty look! If you love the 36mm go for it! Doesn't matter what anyone else but you think...especially if you already have a 31mm!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

saligator said:


> Go to http://www.rolex.com/  and in the Search, just type  "34" and hit return or the magnifying glass icon.
> 
> You should see ALL the 34s!




Thank you for the link. I will look into it.[emoji6]


----------



## sugarplumpurse

phillj12 said:


> Love the smooth bezel and oyster band for a sporty look! If you love the 36mm go for it! Doesn't matter what anyone else but you think...especially if you already have a 31mm!




Thank you phillj! Well I loved the look but others around me hate it...&#128577; will sleep on it more...[emoji20]


----------



## phillj12

sugarplumpurse said:


> Thank you phillj! Well I loved the look but others around me hate it...&#128577; will sleep on it more...[emoji20]




That happened to me with the 36mm too. I ended up getting a 31mm and decided if i ever get another Rolex, it would be a 36mm! I have a small wrist and I know what they're saying about why it's too big..,but I loved it!!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

phillj12 said:


> That happened to me with the 36mm too. I ended up getting a 31mm and decided if i ever get another Rolex, it would be a 36mm! I have a small wrist and I know what they're saying about why it's too big..,but I loved it!!




I pmed you. [emoji4]


----------



## SouthTampa

I am trying to locate the attached rolex.    Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tashy_y

my new toy


----------



## tashy_y

my other Rolex.... To me this is too loud to be a everyday watch.. what do you think!?


----------



## mfa777

kath00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help!  I am deciding between the black MOP (more brown IRL than black) and the white MOP with diamonds and the 2 tone bracelet.  This is my first Rolex.  I am looking at a 31.  I have jewelry in both YG, WG and RG.  I dunno what to do?!?!
> 
> I am looking at getting the watch on the left in the 31 size OR the watch on the right.  I would appreciate any input!


For TT I would go with White MOP, SS - dark


----------



## bella601

tashy_y said:


> my new toy




Very nice!! Congrats!


----------



## bella601

tashy_y said:


> my other Rolex.... To me this is too loud to be a everyday watch.. what do you think!?




I don't think it's loud for everyday! Love it


----------



## milodrinker

SouthTampa said:


> I am trying to locate the attached rolex.    Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!




This is the oyster perpetual for 2016. Red grape dial  Hope this helps. I LOVE this dial.


----------



## SouthTampa

milodrinker said:


> This is the oyster perpetual for 2016. Red grape dial  Hope this helps. I LOVE this dial.


Thank you!!!    I am "on the hunt".


----------



## phillj12

tashy_y said:


> my new toy




Love this!! Very sleek!


----------



## NuttyElla

tashy_y said:


> my other Rolex.... To me this is too loud to be a everyday watch.. what do you think!?




I don't think it's too loud - I wear the same model but with silver diamond dial instead of m o p. But, having said that, I would love a sleek, sporty one like your new one to alternate it with!  Are those pink hour markers? It's lovely!


----------



## Myluxeloves

Need some advice again. I want to get a datejust in a couple of months and been on another thread with a lot of negativity around how they end up running fast after a couple of years or too slow. The Rolex service fixes the issue but then this starts to happen again. Has this happened to anyone on here? I need some advice positive or negative before I part with my hard earned cash &#128513;


----------



## phillj12

tashy_y said:


> my other Rolex.... To me this is too loud to be a everyday watch.. what do you think!?




Not at all! I wear my diamond bezel/diamond dial Rolex 24/7!


----------



## pjhm

Mazza86 said:


> Need some advice again. I want to get a datejust in a couple of months and been on another thread with a lot of negativity around how they end up running fast after a couple of years or too slow. The Rolex service fixes the issue but then this starts to happen again. Has this happened to anyone on here? I need some advice positive or negative before I part with my hard earned cash [emoji16]




Well I've had one for over 20 years and after getting it fixed for running slow, it now runs five minutes fast. I wouldn't buy one if exact time is what you need. If you want exact time get a Seiko!


----------



## NuttyElla

Mazza86 said:


> Need some advice again. I want to get a datejust in a couple of months and been on another thread with a lot of negativity around how they end up running fast after a couple of years or too slow. The Rolex service fixes the issue but then this starts to happen again. Has this happened to anyone on here? I need some advice positive or negative before I part with my hard earned cash [emoji16]




People actually use their Rolexes to tell the time?? [emoji6]
Sorry, nothing useful to add really. Haven't had any issues with mine keeping time but it's only 6 months old..


----------



## uhpharm01

Mazza86 said:


> Need some advice again. I want to get a datejust in a couple of months and been on another thread with a lot of negativity around how they end up running fast after a couple of years or too slow. The Rolex service fixes the issue but then this starts to happen again. Has this happened to anyone on here? I need some advice positive or negative before I part with my hard earned cash &#128513;



Maybe you should get a j12 watch with an AP movement. I'm just kidding. But what I've heard is you should wear an automatic everyday


----------



## luxebaglover

Hello rolex lovers! I would like to hear your opinions on the next matter. I am planning on getting a 2 tone oyster perpetual ladies datejust jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel in 31mm but I do not know what would be more convenient if yellow or rose gold. I am more inclined into the rose gold but I do not know if I would get tired or it is just fashion. I would like to pass this watch down to my daughter in the future and do not want to be outdated later. I currently own a cartier watch with yellow gold. I hope I can hear your opinions, will help me greatly!


----------



## pjhm

Rose gold would be my choice since you already have a yellow gold Cartier.


----------



## bagloves

luxebaglover said:


> Hello rolex lovers! I would like to hear your opinions on the next matter. I am planning on getting a 2 tone oyster perpetual ladies datejust jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel in 31mm but I do not know what would be more convenient if yellow or rose gold. I am more inclined into the rose gold but I do not know if I would get tired or it is just fashion. I would like to pass this watch down to my daughter in the future and do not want to be outdated later. I currently own a cartier watch with yellow gold. I hope I can hear your opinions, will help me greatly!



Both sound lovely! Have you had a chance to try both on? I would recommend trying on both in the store if possible to see which color works best with your skin tone/which one you are more drawn to. Best of luck deciding


----------



## Glassdoors

I think the stainless steel Daytonas are best. They are great for everyday, light, very recognizable if you crave that. But, very importantly, they hold their value very well too should you decide to get rid of it later down the line. I especially like the older white dials and the newer black dial models.


----------



## bibi101

Hello i'm new and love al the photo's

I'm trying to decide what rolex to choose, its so hard

I am interested to hear your opinion


----------



## bibi101

Here are three of them, al 36 mm and two rose, but one of them is darker like copper


----------



## bibi101

The other photo's


----------



## bibi101

Another one


----------



## bibi101

Last one, i can't decide which one 
Maybe you can help me what looks best 
Thank you


----------



## Mandy3399

tashy_y said:


> my other Rolex.... To me this is too loud to be a everyday watch.. what do you think!?




I think it's pretty


----------



## chessmont

bibi101 said:


> Another one



I like this copper dial a lot and love Roman numerals.


----------



## bibi101

I have the ss datejust with diamond dial chosen, but stil thinking about a rose dial, i prefer a light pink one. I can return the watch in a week and change it for another one. 
I like the romans numerals, but the diamonds are amazing in the sun. The dealer is looking out for a light pink with diamonds.


----------



## phillj12

bibi101 said:


> Last one, i can't decide which one
> 
> Maybe you can help me what looks best
> 
> Thank you




I like the Rose face. Do you think it will be too beach for a your wrist?


----------



## bella601

bibi101 said:


> The other photo's




This is my favorite


----------



## XCCX

My most recent acquisition 
36 ss datejust with silver dial and diamond markers


----------



## XCCX




----------



## XCCX

I want to share my other 2 loves as well..


----------



## bibi101

Lovely !!!!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## ItrainsinLondon

xactreality said:


> My most recent acquisition
> 36 ss datejust with silver dial and diamond markers











xactreality said:


>











xactreality said:


>











xactreality said:


> I want to share my other 2 loves as well..



Gorgeous watches! And you have really nice slender hands that show off the time pieces really well. Stunning.


----------



## bella601

xactreality said:


>



Love this one!


----------



## phillj12

xactreality said:


> My most recent acquisition
> 
> 36 ss datejust with silver dial and diamond markers




Love this one...and your others are gorgeous too!


----------



## phillj12

phillj12 said:


> I like the Rose face. Do you think it will be too beach for a your wrist?



To BIBI101--
Meant to say...do you think his will be TOO HEAVY for your wrist? It is quite large. But I think they all tend to look larger in close-up shots...


----------



## Vvicky

xactreality said:


> I want to share my other 2 loves as well..




You've got a beautiful collection!![emoji7]

And I really like your roman mop dial on two tone watch! I have exactly the same model but my mop is more simple compare to yours, don't know what I was thinking when I got it! (( To change the dial now is too expensive and if I sell the watch I loose too much, so I have to live with it.


----------



## luxebaglover

Vvicky said:


> You've got a beautiful collection!![emoji7]
> 
> And I really like your roman mop dial on two tone watch! I have exactly the same model but my mop is more simple compare to yours, don't know what I was thinking when I got it! (( To change the dial now is too expensive and if I sell the watch I loose too much, so I have to live with it.




Around how much is a MOP dial with diamond in the numerals for an ouster perpetual datejust?


----------



## sandra cheong

Love your watch xactreality. I ordered the exact watch in size 31 because my wrist is tiny. Would you wear this everyday or is it too blingy?


----------



## Vvicky

luxebaglover said:


> Around how much is a MOP dial with diamond in the numerals for an ouster perpetual datejust?




New mop dial with diamond markers was about 4500 EUR.


----------



## luxebaglover

Vvicky said:


> New mop dial with diamond markers was about 4500 EUR.




What?[emoji15][emoji33] I could almost buy a Cartier watch or a piece of jewerly! OMG!


----------



## pjhm

luxebaglover said:


> What?[emoji15][emoji33] I could almost buy a Cartier watch or a piece of jewerly! OMG!




Some of us consider a Rolex as a piece of jewelry, it's two in one!


----------



## Vvicky

luxebaglover said:


> What?[emoji15][emoji33] I could almost buy a Cartier watch or a piece of jewerly! OMG!




Yes, to replace a dial to a new one with diamond markers is expensive. Pity that Rolex doesn't keep the old ones in case of exchange that you could pay just a difference


----------



## celine_soe

Hi There, 

Just want to share with you my new purchase. 
The Rolex SS Daytona that I recently got from the Rolex Boutique in San Francisco, oh boy, you have no idea how long I've been waiting for it because SS Daytona is indeed really hard to come by. 

My SA was super nice, she seated me in a private room and explained all the details to me patiently. 

Can't believe I finally can get it before my husband's birthday. I am planning to give him a big surprise at the birthday dinner, trying to hide it from my DH and not sharing with him  are the most difficult parts!


----------



## Vvicky

celine_soe said:


> Hi There,
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to share with you my new purchase.
> 
> The Rolex SS Daytona that I recently got from the Rolex Boutique in San Francisco, oh boy, you have no idea how long I've been waiting for it because SS Daytona is indeed really hard to come by.
> 
> 
> 
> My SA was super nice, she seated me in a private room and explained all the details to me patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I finally can get it before my husband's birthday. I am planning to give him a big surprise at the birthday dinner, trying to hide it from my DH and not sharing with him  are the most difficult parts!




Great choice! your husband is a lucky man!  let us know how he reacted))


----------



## bibi101

Celine what a beautifull gift, he will be so happy 
Amzaing watch


----------



## bibi101

phillj12 said:


> To BIBI101--
> Meant to say...do you think his will be TOO HEAVY for your wrist? It is quite large. But I think they all tend to look larger in close-up shots...


It's not to heavy, it feels nice on the wrist,


----------



## bibi101

I like how the dial is sometime silver and sometime it looks a little bit silver/champagne


----------



## sandra cheong

My very first Rolex and possibly only one. I wanted to get the 36 size but 2 salespersons at AD said they were too big on my 5.5 wrist (my husband says they were trying to save me looking like a clown). I also liked the Ss Roman with diamond bezel but it was too flashy for work.


----------



## sandra cheong

sandra cheong said:


> My very first Rolex and possibly only one. I wanted to get the 36 size but 2 salespersons at AD said they were too big on my 5.5 wrist (my husband says they were trying to save me looking like a clown). I also liked the Ss Roman with diamond bezel but it was too flashy for work.


Sorry this is the attachment


----------



## lilsweetie

Might be a silly question, but I only have one Rolex but would like to get another one except I think it would be a bit of a nuisance having to set the time every time you switch watches. Is that the case with you or do you have a watch winder? Is a watch winder a necessity if you have more than 1 automatic watch? 

Sorry for the stupid questions, I have just been wondering...


----------



## MySharona

sandra cheong said:


> My very first Rolex and possibly only one. I wanted to get the 36 size but 2 salespersons at AD said they were too big on my 5.5 wrist (my husband says they were trying to save me looking like a clown). I also liked the Ss Roman with diamond bezel but it was too flashy for work.



Yours is beautiful and classic!  I think that size looks great - is that a 31?


----------



## sandra cheong

MySharona said:


> Yours is beautiful and classic!  I think that size looks great - is that a 31?


Thanks. Yes, it is size 31, SS on bracelet, WG on fluted bezel and silver dial.


----------



## MrsCamilla

sandra cheong said:


> Sorry this is the attachment




I love the diamond dial and I think you chose the perfect size!  While the idea of the 36 is appealing I'm glad I got the 31 for everyday wear!


----------



## mrs.hu

lilsweetie said:


> Might be a silly question, but I only have one Rolex but would like to get another one except I think it would be a bit of a nuisance having to set the time every time you switch watches. Is that the case with you or do you have a watch winder? Is a watch winder a necessity if you have more than 1 automatic watch?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid questions, I have just been wondering...




I use a watch winder to keep the time on my watches since I don't wear them every day.   They work great!


----------



## uhpharm01

sandra cheong said:


> Sorry this is the attachment



Very nice congrats


----------



## Blushingnude

Ty!


----------



## bibi101

sandra cheong said:


> Sorry this is the attachment


Beautifull this one


----------



## Mrs.JP

Mazza86- 
If you search for a thread titled "Does Rolex keep good time" I made a couple very lengthy posts there that answer your question in great detail. 
It was not incredibly long ago, just look for my user name on the posts, probably near the last pages.


----------



## Mrs.JP

Mazza86 said:


> Need some advice again. I want to get a datejust in a couple of months and been on another thread with a lot of negativity around how they end up running fast after a couple of years or too slow. The Rolex service fixes the issue but then this starts to happen again. Has this happened to anyone on here? I need some advice positive or negative before I part with my hard earned cash &#128513;


Oops, Mazza86 my last post was for you, I must have missed the quote button. 
Best to you.


----------



## Mrs.JP

Glassdoors said:


> I think the stainless steel Daytonas are best. They are great for everyday, light, very recognizable if you crave that. But, very importantly, they hold their value very well too should you decide to get rid of it later down the line. I especially like the older white dials and the newer black dial models.


Unfortunately the Stainless Steel Daytona is probably the most sought after watch on the planet. To get one, you either have to know somebody, or be willing to pay double the retail of the watch. Probably both. I sold Rolex for 6 years at the largest Official Rolex Jeweler in the country and we never even put them in the case, to even get on the "un-official" list you would have to have spent at least $100,000 with us. 
You could get extreemly lucky, but in all honesty I wouldn't set my heart on it.  Rolex dealers can get really tired of people asking for them so don't be surprised if they give you a funny look.


----------



## Myluxeloves

Mrs.JP said:


> Mazza86-
> If you search for a thread titled "Does Rolex keep good time" I made a couple very lengthy posts there that answer your question in great detail.
> It was not incredibly long ago, just look for my user name on the posts, probably near the last pages.



Thank you so much Mrs.JP I found your posts from that thread and it was very helpful &#128522; I am ordering my date just in 
two yellow gold and black diamond dot dial this week. I always wanted one but your posts have given me buyers confidence. I can't wait to pick it up!


----------



## Mrs.JP

Mazza86 said:


> Thank you so much Mrs.JP I found your posts from that thread and it was very helpful &#128522; I am ordering my date just in
> two yellow gold and black diamond dot dial this week. I always wanted one but your posts have given me buyers confidence. I can't wait to pick it up!


 Awe! that made my day! Congrats, nice combo! 
I love mine. and I can say that 7+ years later it is still running within the 3-5 min tolerance or better and I have not had to service it yet. 
Another tip- It IS possible to get a small discount at an official Rolex jeweler. 
If you already put a depot it might be harder, but its worth a shot. Don't expect more than 5-10%.


----------



## Myluxeloves

Mrs.JP said:


> Awe! that made my day! Congrats, nice combo!
> I love mine. and I can say that 7+ years later it is still running within the 3-5 min tolerance or better and I have not had to service it yet.
> Another tip- It IS possible to get a small discount at an official Rolex jeweler.
> If you already put a depot it might be harder, but its worth a shot. Don't expect more than 5-10%.



I got my bargain hat on. I'm flying out of the EU soon so looking to get 17% off in duty free, so sizeable saving &#128527;


----------



## Nymf

I got a 9% discount plus tax return and I didn't have to negotiate that much


----------



## beauty_numay

My first rolex &#128515; And I have a question, my SA didn't give me any cleaning cloth, so what kind of cleaning cloth do you guys use to clean the watch? TIA


----------



## Mrs.JP

you can use any soft cotton cloth to rub the bracelet and case, however it is more important to clean the dirt off your watch and from between the links. Excess build up (is bound to happen) can cause the links on the bracelet to stretch over time. this was more an issue on the older bracelets but its still applicable. 


First: BE ABSOLUETLY POSITIVE YOUR CROWN IS COMPLETELY SCREWED CLOSED! It should be tightly closed and sitting right next to the case as in your photo. (note this is not applicable for a Cellini. Don't submerge a Cellini) 


Second: Get a little bowl of warm water, add a little dish soap and drop it in. Let it soak for a few minutes to loosen dirt and debris. (IF YOUR WATCH IS OLDER: and due for service, it is possible the crown could leak water into the case when closed. Not likely, but if there is a question in your mind prop the case up out of the water on the edge of the bowl with some chopsticks and let the bracelet hang into the water.)  


Third: Grab an old toothbrush and scrub away! Be sure to get between the links, rinse and dry with paper towel. Tada! 


NEVER EVER PUT YOUR ROLEX IN AN ULTRA SONIC cleaner. The ultrasonic vibrations will rattle your automatic movement and displace all the delicate lubricants that are on the jewels.


----------



## Mrs.JP

beauty_numay said:


> My first rolex &#128515; And I have a question, my SA didn't give me any cleaning cloth, so what kind of cleaning cloth do you guys use to clean the watch? TIA


 Ps. Love the Rhodium Roman Dial, always beautiful! and Tell your sales associate you want a cloth.


----------



## MySharona

beauty_numay said:


> My first rolex &#128515; And I have a question, my SA didn't give me any cleaning cloth, so what kind of cleaning cloth do you guys use to clean the watch? TIA



Some may say it's overkill, but I love WristClean by Veraet products which are specifically designed to keep your watch sparkling.  They sell specialized cloths, cleaning solutions, and brushes.


----------



## beauty_numay

Mrs.JP said:


> you can use any soft cotton cloth to rub the bracelet and case, however it is more important to clean the dirt off your watch and from between the links. Excess build up (is bound to happen) can cause the links on the bracelet to stretch over time. this was more an issue on the older bracelets but its still applicable.
> 
> 
> First: BE ABSOLUETLY POSITIVE YOUR CROWN IS COMPLETELY SCREWED CLOSED! It should be tightly closed and sitting right next to the case as in your photo. (note this is not applicable for a Cellini. Don't submerge a Cellini)
> 
> 
> Second: Get a little bowl of warm water, add a little dish soap and drop it in. Let it soak for a few minutes to loosen dirt and debris. (IF YOUR WATCH IS OLDER: and due for service, it is possible the crown could leak water into the case when closed. Not likely, but if there is a question in your mind prop the case up out of the water on the edge of the bowl with some chopsticks and let the bracelet hang into the water.)
> 
> 
> Third: Grab an old toothbrush and scrub away! Be sure to get between the links, rinse and dry with paper towel. Tada!
> 
> 
> NEVER EVER PUT YOUR ROLEX IN AN ULTRA SONIC cleaner. The ultrasonic vibrations will rattle your automatic movement and displace all the delicate lubricants that are on the jewels.


Thank you so much for your advice &#128515;


----------



## beauty_numay

Mrs.JP said:


> Ps. Love the Rhodium Roman Dial, always beautiful! and Tell your sales associate you want a cloth.



I bought it from the duty free, so I think I have to buy it myself &#128515;


----------



## beauty_numay

MySharona said:


> Some may say it's overkill, but I love WristClean by Veraet products which are specifically designed to keep your watch sparkling.  They sell specialized cloths, cleaning solutions, and brushes.



I will definitely check it out &#128515;


----------



## sandra cheong

MrsCamilla said:


> I love the diamond dial and I think you chose the perfect size!  While the idea of the 36 is appealing I'm glad I got the 31 for everyday wear!


Thank you. Yes, after much thought, the 36 is too bulky and masculine for my tiny wrist.


----------



## sandra cheong

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice congrats


Thank you both bibi101and upharm01. This will be my forever watch.


----------



## suziQ2

Love seeing everyone's watches.  Here's my newest. 36MM Two-tone with Black diamond dial.


----------



## pjhm

suziQ2 said:


> Love seeing everyone's watches.  Here's my newest. 36MM Two-tone with Black diamond dial.




That's pretty, enjoy! I love having the two toned strap, goes with all your jewelry no matter if you happen to wear gold that day or silver.


----------



## suziQ2

pjhm said:


> That's pretty, enjoy! I love having the two toned strap, goes with all your jewelry no matter if you happen to wear gold that day or silver.


Thanks exactly!


----------



## Vvicky

suziQ2 said:


> Love seeing everyone's watches.  Here's my newest. 36MM Two-tone with Black diamond dial.




Congratulations, your watch is stunning!!)))


----------



## suziQ2

Vvicky said:


> Congratulations, your watch is stunning!!)))


Thank you!!


----------



## Solday

My new watchI just love it so much! Thanks for letting med share


----------



## MrsCamilla

Solday said:


> My new watchI just love it so much! Thanks for letting med share




Nice watch - congratulations!!!


----------



## suziQ2

Solday said:


> My new watchI just love it so much! Thanks for letting med share


Nice!


----------



## bagloves

Solday said:


> My new watchI just love it so much! Thanks for letting med share


congrats on your new watch-it's beautiful!


----------



## blumster

sandra cheong said:


> Thanks. Yes, it is size 31, SS on bracelet, WG on fluted bezel and silver dial.


We are almost twinsies- I have the 36mm size- I love this 31 on you- great choice!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Solday said:


> My new watchI just love it so much! Thanks for letting med share



Very nice congrats


----------



## uhpharm01

suziQ2 said:


> Love seeing everyone's watches.  Here's my newest. 36MM Two-tone with Black diamond dial.



Very nice congrats


----------



## uhpharm01

Nymf said:


> I got a 9% discount plus tax return and I didn't have to negotiate that much



That's great


----------



## suziQ2

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice congrats


Thank you!


----------



## Solday

Thank you for you kind words MrsCamilla, suziQ2, bagloves and uhpharm01!


----------



## LiliO

wow i love it!!!!!  Which is it?  What kind of markers are those?  baguettes?


----------



## LiliO

pjhm said:


> That's pretty, enjoy! I love having the two toned strap, goes with all your jewelry no matter if you happen to wear gold that day or silver.


really nice...looks great on your wrist


----------



## suziQ2

LiliO said:


> really nice...looks great on your wrist


Hi I think you're talking about my watch?  It's a 36mm two-tone with black diamond dial. Thank you!!


----------



## uhpharm01

beauty_numay said:


> My first rolex &#128515; And I have a question, my SA didn't give me any cleaning cloth, so what kind of cleaning cloth do you guys use to clean the watch? TIA



How much does this one cost


----------



## Prada Prince

My two great loves... my Rolex Datejust 36mm with my Hermes Birkin 40.


----------



## MrsCamilla

Prada Prince said:


> My two great loves... my Rolex Datejust 36mm with my Hermes Birkin 40.
> 
> View attachment 3301082




What a perfect combination!


----------



## uhpharm01

Prada Prince said:


> My two great loves... my Rolex Datejust 36mm with my Hermes Birkin 40.
> 
> View attachment 3301082



Nice Rolex. I just love the oyster bracelet


----------



## anne1218

Here's mine dainty one and I love it


----------



## MrsCamilla

anne1218 said:


> Here's mine dainty one and I love it




Dainty and beautiful!!!


----------



## beauty_numay

uhpharm01 said:


> How much does this one cost



I bought from the duty free in Bangkok Thailand, so after all the discount I end up paid $6,300 &#128515;


----------



## uhpharm01

beauty_numay said:


> I bought from the duty free in Bangkok Thailand, so after all the discount I end up paid $6,300 &#128515;



Great price


----------



## beauty_numay

uhpharm01 said:


> Great price



Yep, I think so too


----------



## coly coly

Hi All,

May i know how much will it cost for such a watch: datejust; 31mm; fluted bezel; jubilee hidden clasp bracelet; roman numerial dial?

Always wanted to walk into a shop to ask but as i am not ready to buy yet, hence i do you want to step into 1 and get the feeling of "don't come in just to ask about price" from the SA.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tiyawna

coly coly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> May i know how much will it cost for such a watch: datejust; 31mm; fluted bezel; jubilee hidden clasp bracelet; roman numerial dial?
> 
> Always wanted to walk into a shop to ask but as i am not ready to buy yet, hence i do you want to step into 1 and get the feeling of "don't come in just to ask about price" from the SA.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I'm so glad you asked. I always wanted to know too. It's so hard to figure out the price on that Rolex price list


----------



## MrsCamilla

tiyawna said:


> I'm so glad you asked. I always wanted to know too. It's so hard to figure out the price on that Rolex price list




The price is $7,450.  Jomashop.com was my best resource when researching for the retail price. The price quoted is discounted so you have to refer to the "retail" price listed (see highlighted section). 

Hope this helps!


----------



## tiyawna

MrsCamilla said:


> The price is $7,450.  Jomashop.com was my best resource when researching for the retail price. The price quoted is discounted so you have to refer to the "retail" price listed (see highlighted section).
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3303006




Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coly coly

MrsCamilla said:


> The price is $7,450.  Jomashop.com was my best resource when researching for the retail price. The price quoted is discounted so you have to refer to the "retail" price listed (see highlighted section).
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3303006


Thank you.


----------



## bella601

anne1218 said:


> Here's mine dainty one and I love it


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Prada Prince

MrsCamilla said:


> What a perfect combination!







uhpharm01 said:


> Nice Rolex. I just love the oyster bracelet




Thanks!


----------



## TChip5

Hi,  love this model!  Was the diamond bezel an after market purchase or it came with ur watch? . What model is it? 

Please advise,


----------



## luxebaglover

Hi rolex lovers! I want to know how many colora of the mop dial are available? White, brown and pink?


----------



## luvchnl

luxebaglover said:


> Hi rolex lovers! I want to know how many colora of the mop dial are available? White, brown and pink?




Here are the dials currently available for all of the different watch models    HTH
http://pics.r-l-x.de/picserv/files/3/Kataloge/Dials1516.pdf


----------



## MySharona

luxebaglover said:


> Hi rolex lovers! I want to know how many colora of the mop dial are available? White, brown and pink?


I have a black mop DD. The color changes depending upon the lighting.






Sent from my VS990 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luxebaglover

Thank you girls! 

Another question, anyone knows the retail price of this one? 31 mm steel and rose gold, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, mop roman dial with 11 diamond IV?


----------



## luvchnl

luxebaglover said:


> Thank you girls!
> 
> 
> 
> Another question, anyone knows the retail price of this one? 31 mm steel and rose gold, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, mop roman dial with 11 diamond IV?






This is s good site just to check for current retail prices before buying from elsewhere  . HTH.


https://www.swissluxury.com


----------



## luvchnl

MySharona said:


> I have a black mop DD. The color changes depending upon the lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3306056
> View attachment 3306057
> View attachment 3306058
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using PurseForum mobile app






Oh my this is gorgeous!!!  I love Rolex Tahitian MOP.   Your DayDate is stunning!


----------



## MySharona

Thank you luvchnl!


----------



## luxebaglover

luvchnl said:


> This is s good site just to check for current retail prices before buying from elsewhere  . HTH.
> 
> 
> https://www.swissluxury.com
> View attachment 3306372




Thank you!


----------



## luvchnl

Just letting everyone know that the new 2016 Ladies Datejust 28 TT should hit the stores this Summer or Fall  
The dial face and case are a bit larger on the new 28mm than the current 26mm.

Looks like there will also be some new dial color choices!


----------



## luvchnl

Another new style TT DateJust 28.
New style case, bracelet, & movement


----------



## uhpharm01

luvchnl said:


> Here are the dials currently available for all of the different watch models    HTH
> http://pics.r-l-x.de/picserv/files/3/Kataloge/Dials1516.pdf



I see someone has been paying attention to the baselworld 2016 conference.


----------



## luvchnl

:help:
I have fallen in love with the BLACK MOP  (Tahitian MOP)  dial.
Does anyone else have that dial that they could share a photo of.


----------



## MySharona

luvchnl said:


> :help:
> I have fallen in love with the BLACK MOP  (Tahitian MOP)  dial.
> Does anyone else have that dial that they could share a photo of.




Another pic of mine:


----------



## CATEYES

luvchnl said:


> Just letting everyone know that the new 2016 Ladies Datejust 28 TT should hit the stores this Summer or Fall
> The dial face and case are a bit larger on the new 28mm than the current 26mm.
> 
> Looks like there will also be some new dial color choices!



Nice dial colors!! Thanks for sharing this info&#128513;


----------



## luvchnl

MySharona said:


> Another pic of mine:


Amazing dial     Thank you so much for sharing the amazing colors of your dial!  
Confirmed this will be my next dial, although on a DJ


----------



## mousdioufe

luvchnl said:


> :help:
> I have fallen in love with the BLACK MOP  (Tahitian MOP)  dial.
> Does anyone else have that dial that they could share a photo of.



Here we go


----------



## mousdioufe

Changing color


----------



## MySharona

mousdioufe said:


> Here we go


STUNNING Daytona!


----------



## luvchnl

mousdioufe said:


> Here we go



Gorgeous Daytona!  The different color shifting looks of your MOP is beautiful.
Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## krawford

luvchnl said:


> Another new style TT DateJust 28.
> New style case, bracelet, & movement


 So, the bracelet is a little larger as well?  So this is between the 31mm and 26mm?


----------



## luvchnl

View attachment 3309172


krawford said:


> So, the bracelet is a little larger as well?  So this is between the 31mm and 26mm?



About the bracelet, I think so.  I do know that where the bracelet attaches to the case, it looks even better and more fluid on the new DJ 28. I'm not sure though what type of clasp will be on the 28.  I'm not sure if the TT 28 will still have the concealed clasp or not.  The new TT Men's DJ 41 will no longer have the concealed clasp, it's now an oyster clasp on that jubilee :/

I tried on both the 26 & 28 with jubilee bracelets a few months ago.  I tried the best that I could to compare the sizes here in this photo for you.  HTH 
From top to bottom in the photo is:
26, 28, & 31

Oh my!  Sorry that the photo is so big.


----------



## chessmont

I think the 28 looks great on you.


----------



## luvchnl

chessmont said:


> I think the 28 looks great on you.




Thank you chessmont


----------



## krawford

luvchnl said:


> View attachment 3309172
> 
> 
> About the bracelet, I think so.  I do know that where the bracelet attaches to the case, it looks even better and more fluid on the new DJ 28. I'm not sure though what type of clasp will be on the 28.  I'm not sure if the TT 28 will still have the concealed clasp or not.  The new TT Men's DJ 41 will no longer have the concealed clasp, it's now an oyster clasp on that jubilee :/
> 
> I tried on both the 26 & 28 with jubilee bracelets a few months ago.  I tried the best that I could to compare the sizes here in this photo for you.  HTH
> From top to bottom in the photo is:
> 26, 28, & 31
> 
> Oh my!  Sorry that the photo is so big.


 Thank you for this!  I am going to check out the 28mm soon.  I have had a 26mm and 31mm.  I would love an in between size.  I like the 28mm on you as well.


----------



## luvchnl

luvchnl said:


> View attachment 3309172
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the TT 28 will still have the concealed clasp or not.  The new TT Men's DJ 41 will no longer have the concealed clasp.




Yes!!!!!   The new Ladies TT DJ 28 size will still have the concealed clasp 
I just noticed it on the Rolex website.
You can see how beautifully the new style bracelet attaches to the case in this photo.   You can also see it in the comparison photo that I posted above.    The new case & bracelet are beautiful


----------



## luvchnl

krawford said:


> Thank you for this!  I am going to check out the 28mm soon.  I have had a 26mm and 31mm.  I would love an in between size.  I like the 28mm on you as well.



You're welcome krawford    I absolutely love the 28mm.  
For me the 26 TT was too small and the 31 was too big for a watch with a TT bracelet ( just for me of course, it looks good on others ).   I think the 28 will be perfect.


----------



## L etoile

I've been waiting for the two-tone 28!! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## kath00

Wait sorry. I am confused.  The 28 size is new?  I don't see a difference in the pix.  I am thinking about a 31 but always feel like it's a bit too big for my skinny wrist.


----------



## bella601

mousdioufe said:


> Changing color




Beautiful


----------



## luvchnl

kath00 said:


> Wait sorry. I am confused.  The 28 size is new?  I don't see a difference in the pix.  I am thinking about a 31 but always feel like it's a bit too big for my skinny wrist.




Yes it is a new size.   Entirely new watch altogether.  It was just announced a few days ago, but won't be in stock at most AD's for several months.  In person, you can definitely see the slightly larger size when comparing it to the 26mm.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here it is on the Rolex official website 

Video of 28 mm :  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d988PxEHSe4


----------



## kath00

luvchnl said:


> Yes it is a new size.   Entirely new watch altogether.  It was just announced a few days ago, but won't be in stock at most AD's for several months.  In person, you can definitely see the slightly larger size when comparing it to the 26mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309290
> 
> Here it is on the Rolex official website



Thank you so much.  I just watched the video and drooled all over my keyboard.

So will most configurations be available in the 28?  I am looking for twotone MOP with diamonds...


----------



## luvchnl

kath00 said:


> Thank you so much.  I just watched the video and drooled all over my keyboard.
> 
> So will most configurations be available in the 28?  I am looking for twotone MOP with diamonds...



I believe it will only be in TT and president models for now.   I'm sure all of the other configurations will be available in time, maybe next year.
The one that you want should be available this year.


----------



## kath00

luvchnl said:


> I believe it will only be in TT and president models for now.   I'm sure all of the other configurations will be available in time, maybe next year.
> The one that you want should be available this year.



Yahoo!  Thanks so much.    Something to save for...

Do they ever do preorders at retailers?


----------



## luxebaglover

Hellooo Rolex lovers! 

I would like to know what would you do on the next matter. I've always wanted a rolex watch. I researched and narrowed it to an oyster perpetual, 31mm jubilee bracelet, flutted besel, mother of pearl dial with roman numbers and the vi in pave. 
I recently got the same watch but the mop and gold roman numbers dial without the diamonds. my DH gave to me as a 5 year wed anniversary and push present for our second child. My question is, would you change it for the one you initially liked and pay the difference without letting your husband know? Or leave it as it is? I don't  think i will buy neither does he another expensive watch. 

Your opinions are well appreciated


----------



## kimpossible

It is a present from your husband, he certainly gave a lot of thought and effort in choosing it for you. If it were me, I would ask my husband if we still can exchange the watch without any cost. Otherwise, l would just wear and live with it first for a couple years before changing the dial even if I can pay myself the difference, In any circumstances I wouldn't (ex)change his gifts without letting know.


----------



## Vvicky

First of all congratulations with your baby and anniversary! ))
I also think you should discuss it with your husband and to exchange it to a something you will really love. Especially now when you still can do it.
My husband already used that I'm always exchanging his presents, so no offence there[emoji1] And big things we are normally planning together.


----------



## NuttyElla

Congratulations on your baby! In the past my husband has given me things that I might not have chosen for myself, but the fact that he took the time and effort to choose something he thought I'd love, and to see him look so proud of himself, lent them a lot of sentimental value, and over time I've grown to genuinely love them. You know your husband better than us, would he be hurt if you told him you really had your heart set on the pave 6 and asked to exchange it? Maybe you will really grow to love the piece your husband chose and you might regret if you swap it? You can always change the dial later on down the line at service time or something. I definitely wouldn't do anything without consulting my husband first and I think I'd be inclined to keep what he bought me. But v sentimental about things like that! Hope you love your watch in time either way.


----------



## luxebaglover

Thank you for your kind advice! I really appreciate it and I think you are right! I sometimes think he doesn't notice what I buy but maybe if he does he would be hurt if I exchanged it. I should be grateful for his effort!  I guess it is more about the added value and sentiment that the timepiece represents which is more important than changing it for a few small diamonds ahhaah


----------



## NuttyElla

I think so! My husband bought me a Cartier bracelet once without diamonds, when I really had my eye on the one with diamonds. I'll admit I was a little disappointed when I opened the box (I'm aware that sounds brattish...). However when I saw his face and how excited he was I realised how much that was worth. My husband sounds like yours in that he doesn't really notice what I buy and isn't that into jewellery but he'd gone to a lot of effort to choose that bracelet. So I wore the bracelet and you know what? Now I genuinely absolutely love it, not just because of the sentimental value but because it is so versatile and beautiful! Every mother of pearl dial is unique- he may have spent ages agonising over which one to get it just right for you. I bet it's absolutely beautiful! How about you show us some pictures!!


----------



## luxebaglover

NuttyElla said:


> I think so! My husband bought me a Cartier bracelet once without diamonds, when I really had my eye on the one with diamonds. I'll admit I was a little disappointed when I opened the box (I'm aware that sounds brattish...). However when I saw his face and how excited he was I realised how much that was worth. My husband sounds like yours in that he doesn't really notice what I buy and isn't that into jewellery but he'd gone to a lot of effort to choose that bracelet. So I wore the bracelet and you know what? Now I genuinely absolutely love it, not just because of the sentimental value but because it is so versatile and beautiful! Every mother of pearl dial is unique- he may have spent ages agonising over which one to get it just right for you. I bet it's absolutely beautiful! How about you show us some pictures!!




You are absolutely right! When I saw his face that was all that mattered! Here are some pics! The watch is stunning!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

luxebaglover said:


> You are absolutely right! When I saw his face that was all that mattered! Here are some pics! The watch is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315456




It is absolutely beautiful! [emoji7] Big congrats! Is yours ss/ yg combination? The gold roman numeral on the mop face is just gorgeous. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## NuttyElla

Oh wow it really is beautiful! And so classic. The m o p looks really colourful. I hope you enjoy it now! Maybe one of your children will inherit it one day [emoji7]


----------



## luxebaglover

Thank you!! It is rose gold with steel. 

That is the idea to leave it to my next generation [emoji4]


----------



## L etoile

luxebaglover said:


> You are absolutely right! When I saw his face that was all that mattered! Here are some pics! The watch is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315456


A classic! Love it!


----------



## kimpossible

luxebaglover said:


> You are absolutely right! When I saw his face that was all that mattered! Here are some pics! The watch is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315456




Your watch is beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## luxebaglover

Thank you! I am in love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Katrina 3

Same as mine, but mines yellow gold. Gorgeous!and congrats... Wear it in good health ! X


----------



## mfa777

luvchnl said:


> :help:
> I have fallen in love with the BLACK MOP  (Tahitian MOP)  dial.
> Does anyone else have that dial that they could share a photo of.


DJ 36mm SS
both image the same watch different lighting


----------



## luvchnl

mfa87 said:


> DJ 36mm SS
> 
> 
> 
> both image the same watch different lighting







Thank you so much mfa87.  It looks so beautiful on you.  



I finally have my own Black MOP to share.  I love it so much!  I really love the colors and love the iridescence when it catches the light  

Thank you to everyone who shared pictures of their Tahitian MOP 

Here's a collage of mine.  Pictures are of the same watch in different lights.  

It's hard to capture mop in photos :/
	

		
			
		

		
	



31mm


----------



## bibi101

I love the black mop! Its beautifull


----------



## MySharona

luvchnl said:


> I finally have my own Black MOP to share.  I love it so much!  I really love the colors and love the iridescence when it catches the light   ...



It's gorgeous!  That size looks absolutely perfect on you!


----------



## NuttyElla

luvchnl said:


> Thank you so much mfa87.  It looks so beautiful on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally have my own Black MOP to share.  I love it so much!  I really love the colors and love the iridescence when it catches the light
> 
> Thank you to everyone who shared pictures of their Tahitian MOP
> 
> Here's a collage of mine.  Pictures are of the same watch in different lights.
> 
> It's hard to capture mop in photos :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317349
> 
> 31mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317433




Wow! This is absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## luvchnl

bibi101 said:


> I love the black mop! Its beautifull





MySharona said:


> It's gorgeous!  That size looks absolutely perfect on you!





NuttyElla said:


> Wow! This is absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## phillj12

luxebaglover said:


> Hellooo Rolex lovers!
> 
> I would like to know what would you do on the next matter. I've always wanted a rolex watch. I researched and narrowed it to an oyster perpetual, 31mm jubilee bracelet, flutted besel, mother of pearl dial with roman numbers and the vi in pave.
> I recently got the same watch but the mop and gold roman numbers dial without the diamonds. my DH gave to me as a 5 year wed anniversary and push present for our second child. My question is, would you change it for the one you initially liked and pay the difference without letting your husband know? Or leave it as it is? I don't  think i will buy neither does he another expensive watch.
> 
> Your opinions are well appreciated




I'm always exchanging gifts my husband gives me, but he really doesn't care. If your husband will care, then I would keep it since it's so similar to what you originally wanted. You don't want to upset him and you will end up loving your watch.


----------



## pennychiou

My favorite.


----------



## luxurywatchesny

This is one of my watches Rolex James Cameron D-blue Deep-Sea


----------



## MySharona

luxurywatchesny said:


> This is one of my watches Rolex James Cameron D-blue Deep-Sea



Fabulous Choice!  Love that reference.


----------



## uhpharm01

pennychiou said:


> My favorite.



Very classy.


----------



## pennychiou

Katrina 3 said:


> Same as mine, but mines yellow gold. Gorgeous!and congrats... Wear it in good health ! X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316371


Very beautiful on your wrist...


----------



## Katrina 3

Thanks Penny! Took ages to decide on diamond markers or Romans


----------



## bella601

luxurywatchesny said:


> This is one of my watches Rolex James Cameron D-blue Deep-Sea




Very Nice


----------



## chubbiebunnie

luvchnl said:


> Thank you so much mfa87.  It looks so beautiful on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally have my own Black MOP to share.  I love it so much!  I really love the colors and love the iridescence when it catches the light
> 
> Thank you to everyone who shared pictures of their Tahitian MOP
> 
> Here's a collage of mine.  Pictures are of the same watch in different lights.
> 
> It's hard to capture mop in photos :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317349
> 
> 31mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317433


Love the MOP! It's so pretty  I wish Rolex offered the tahitian MOP in more models as it's my favorite face.


----------



## Sandybeach814

Hi everyone. This is my contribution. [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

Sandybeach814 said:


> Hi everyone. This is my contribution. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3326537


Very classy


----------



## Chardelle

Love the Tahitian MOP with diamonds!!! Got mine in 31mm, at first I thought it was too big for my wrist, but now I'm accustomed to the size. Sorry for the hazy image and thanks for sharing pictures of all your lovely watches)


----------



## Sandybeach814

uhpharm01 said:


> Very classy




Thank you dear!


----------



## Sandybeach814

Chardelle said:


> Love the Tahitian MOP with diamonds!!! Got mine in 31mm, at first I thought it was too big for my wrist, but now I'm accustomed to the size. Sorry for the hazy image and thanks for sharing pictures of all your lovely watches)




I actually love the bigger size like yours! Mine is 28  (I think) and I wish I got the 31 or even bigger. Lol. If only we could swap [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## MJconfessions

aleen said:


> Anyone knows the price of datejust oyster perpetual stainless steel 36mm for Ladies in Canada
> Should I buy from Yorkdale or bloor
> Please guide me I want to buy a Rolex and know nothing about it
> My budget is 6 to 7 k CAD


I believe its 10k plus over at both Raffi and Royal. The price goes up in 2 weeks in Canada.


----------



## MJconfessions

Just picked up my first Rolex! I knew I wanted MOP or white dial. I ended up with 31mm even though I really like the look of 36mm on other women - my wrists are just too small (only 5.7" wrists[emoji30]) hope my next one will be 34 or 36 oyster or maybe even president [emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## luxebaglover

MJconfessions said:


> Just picked up my first Rolex! I knew I wanted MOP or white dial. I ended up with 31mm even though I really like the look of 36mm on other women - my wrists are just too small (only 5.7" wrists[emoji30]) hope my next one will be 34 or 36 oyster or maybe even president [emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3329201




Congratss! Stunning watch!


----------



## MrsCamilla

MJconfessions said:


> Just picked up my first Rolex! I knew I wanted MOP or white dial. I ended up with 31mm even though I really like the look of 36mm on other women - my wrists are just too small (only 5.7" wrists[emoji30]) hope my next one will be 34 or 36 oyster or maybe even president [emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3329201




Perfect size and it looks great on your wrist! Congrats


----------



## uhpharm01

MJconfessions said:


> Just picked up my first Rolex! I knew I wanted MOP or white dial. I ended up with 31mm even though I really like the look of 36mm on other women - my wrists are just too small (only 5.7" wrists[emoji30]) hope my next one will be 34 or 36 oyster or maybe even president [emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3329201



Congrats. Lovely watch


----------



## Katrina 3

Beautiful [emoji7] prefect size


----------



## LaneChampagne

Love the black mop! Mine is more similar to yours than any others I've seen posted. 36mm YG, diamond bezel face, champagne dial with the same diamond markers and band. I'm waiting on the jeweler, so I'm going crazy looking at all of these gorgeous pics!!


----------



## Chardelle

Congrats!!! Size is perfect on your wrist)


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just bought my first Rolex, fell in love with the colour!


----------



## gagabag

Tonimichelle said:


> Just bought my first Rolex, fell in love with the colour!
> View attachment 3331134




Oooh I love this grape colour! Enjoy!


----------



## Tonimichelle

gagabag said:


> Oooh I love this grape colour! Enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tonimichelle said:


> Just bought my first Rolex, fell in love with the colour!
> View attachment 3331134




Love this! I'm looking for my first...have been taking my time to research and figure out what I want.


----------



## bnhien

MJconfessions said:


> Just picked up my first Rolex! I knew I wanted MOP or white dial. I ended up with 31mm even though I really like the look of 36mm on other women - my wrists are just too small (only 5.7" wrists[emoji30]) hope my next one will be 34 or 36 oyster or maybe even president [emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> View attachment 3329201




Hi... Do u mind if I ask how much was it? Thanks so much... I love this one


----------



## LaneChampagne

LaneChampagne said:


> Love the black mop! Mine is more similar to yours than any others I've seen posted. 36mm YG, diamond bezel face, champagne dial with the same diamond markers and band. I'm waiting on the jeweler, so I'm going crazy looking at all of these gorgeous pics!!



Finally!!!!


----------



## Katrina 3

LaneChampagne said:


> Love the black mop! Mine is more similar to yours than any others I've seen posted. 36mm YG, diamond bezel face, champagne dial with the same diamond markers and band. I'm waiting on the jeweler, so I'm going crazy looking at all of these gorgeous pics!!




Ohh its stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

LaneChampagne said:


> Finally!!!!


WOW!  What a beautiful watch! I love yellow gold.


----------



## LiliO

LaneChampagne said:


> Finally!!!!


Very nice!  How did you get the glow in the dark hands with diamond markers?  Did they order it for you?  My AD said that combination wasn't available.


----------



## chiaoapple

luvchnl said:


> Thank you so much mfa87.  It looks so beautiful on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally have my own Black MOP to share.  I love it so much!  I really love the colors and love the iridescence when it catches the light
> 
> Thank you to everyone who shared pictures of their Tahitian MOP
> 
> Here's a collage of mine.  Pictures are of the same watch in different lights.
> 
> It's hard to capture mop in photos :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317349
> 
> 31mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317433



Wow! Thanks for sharing the many "faces" of the MOP. Looks great on you.


----------



## LuvAllBags

luvchnl said:


> Thank you so much mfa87.  It looks so beautiful on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally have my own Black MOP to share.  I love it so much!  I really love the colors and love the iridescence when it catches the light
> 
> Thank you to everyone who shared pictures of their Tahitian MOP
> 
> Here's a collage of mine.  Pictures are of the same watch in different lights.
> 
> It's hard to capture mop in photos :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317349
> 
> 31mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317433




I love this! The face is gorgeous!


----------



## Chardelle

Congratulations! Enjoy your gorgeous watch)


----------



## uhpharm01

missgiannina said:


> Datejust 36mm two tone w/ jubilee bracelet



Very nice


----------



## bnhien

Date just 31mm all silver


----------



## ximin98

mine


----------



## LaneChampagne

LiliO - I'm not sure why they told you it wasn't available!? I just showed them a picture of the one I wanted, and they found it for me. Have you tried another jeweler for a second opinion?


----------



## Chardelle

Here's another picture of my 31 mm Tahitian MOP, I removed my love bracelet and IMO it's better worn by itself)
It has different shades as posted previously by another member, my favorite is the rainbow shade when it hits sunlight. The white MOP is also very classy and clean looking.


----------



## Frivole88

hi everyone, i would like to know if anybody have an idea how much i need to pay if i will upgrade the yg roman marker to a diamond marker? 
(my watch is 36mm datejust) also if i will upgrade the face to mop. thanks in advance!


----------



## aleen

If I buy stainless steel Rolex can I upgrade it to gold and steel  bracelet later ??

Sent from my Nexus 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jellyv

aleen said:


> If I buy stainless steel Rolex can I upgrade it to gold and steel  bracelet later ??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using PurseForum mobile app




Not by Rolex, only with an aftermarket bracelet. Rolex won't allow any change/upgrade that was not a possible specification for the original watch model. Model numbers go with specific bracelets and dial options.


----------



## aleen

jellyv said:


> Not by Rolex, only with an aftermarket bracelet. Rolex won't allow any change/upgrade that was not a possible specification for the original watch model. Model numbers go with specific bracelets and dial options.


Thank you 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sandra cheong

kristinlorraine said:


> hi everyone, i would like to know if anybody have an idea how much i need to pay if i will upgrade the yg roman marker to a diamond marker?
> (my watch is 36mm datejust) also if i will upgrade the face to mop. thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3342702


I believe it's around 2K CAD for roman to diamond dial. Add another 2K for mop. I also read that Mop is the only dial Rolex does not change to, but I'm not 100 % sure.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the info sandra  



sandra cheong said:


> I believe it's around 2K CAD for roman to diamond dial. Add another 2K for mop. I also read that Mop is the only dial Rolex does not change to, but I'm not 100 % sure.


----------



## ehy12




----------



## thewildraven

My TT RG with black Tahitian MOP


----------



## bella601

ehy12 said:


>




Pretty!!


----------



## chessmont

sandra cheong said:


> I believe it's around 2K CAD for roman to diamond dial. Add another 2K for mop. I also read that Mop is the only dial Rolex does not change to, but I'm not 100 % sure.



I think that is true about the MOP dial because it is so delicate. (I too, thought I read it somewhere)


----------



## thewildraven

Sorry tried to post yesterday .. But this is my TT RG black MOP.... Difficult to get a good pic as the colour changes with the light &#128512;


----------



## Chardelle

Thanks for sharing, love the Tahitian MOP with RG)


----------



## deedeedor

Originally bought a two tone...then grew into a white gold girl lol


----------



## NuttyElla

chessmont said:


> I think that is true about the MOP dial because it is so delicate. (I too, thought I read it somewhere)




Here in the UK they will change to an MOP dial. This is confirmed by Rolex service centre at St James's square (who I have had fantastic service from btw). They will also change from MOP to something else. I asked about the fragility but apparently because the MOP sits on a plate it is fine to change. I also heard from an SA that they didn't think you could change it once you had MOP but this was rebutted by the technician at Rolex. Hope this helps!


----------



## FunBagz

I only recently discovered this thread and thought Id share a photo of the Rolex gifted to me by my DH during our trip to Europe last month.  I am not really into a lot of bling and wanted a two toned, classic style that would go with everything since I don't really change my watch out.  Considered Cartier, but decided a classic style Rolex would work best for me.  After trying a few on in the shop, I left empty handed to consider my options and DH went back later and picked this one out for me.  Oyster Perpetual DateJust 31mm, two-tone steel with yellow gold, oyster bracelet, smooth bezel, and white dial with roman numerals.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Angela9288

FunBagz said:


> I only recently discovered this thread and thought Id share a photo of the Rolex gifted to me by my DH during our trip to Europe last month.  I am not really into a lot of bling and wanted a two toned, classic style that would go with everything since I don't really change my watch out.  Considered Cartier, but decided a classic style Rolex would work best for me.  After trying a few on in the shop, I left empty handed to consider my options and DH went back later and picked this one out for me.  Oyster Perpetual DateJust 31mm, two-tone steel with yellow gold, oyster bracelet, smooth bezel, and white dial with roman numerals.  Thanks for letting me share!



Aww, lovely story behind a gorgeous timepiece. &#128149;&#10024;


----------



## Tonimichelle

FunBagz said:


> I only recently discovered this thread and thought Id share a photo of the Rolex gifted to me by my DH during our trip to Europe last month.  I am not really into a lot of bling and wanted a two toned, classic style that would go with everything since I don't really change my watch out.  Considered Cartier, but decided a classic style Rolex would work best for me.  After trying a few on in the shop, I left empty handed to consider my options and DH went back later and picked this one out for me.  Oyster Perpetual DateJust 31mm, two-tone steel with yellow gold, oyster bracelet, smooth bezel, and white dial with roman numerals.  Thanks for letting me share!


It's beautiful! What a lovely husband


----------



## LiliO

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 3356331
> 
> 
> Originally bought a two tone...then grew into a white gold girl lol


Hi deedeedor!
I love your watch.  Are your hands the glow in the dark hands?  It looks like they might be from the picture.  I really want those hands and at my retailer they don't have them on any of the watches with diamonds.
What made you go with the white gold vs. the stainless?  In person is it a completely different look?  Does that white gold ever yellow or turn black.  The only white gold piece I have is my love bracelet and it does get dingy looking.
Thanks... many questions I know!
Lili


----------



## betty.lee

deedeedor said:


> View attachment 3356331
> 
> 
> Originally bought a two tone...then grew into a white gold girl lol



love your bracelet too. 



ehy12 said:


>



so sweet. 



FunBagz said:


> I only recently discovered this thread and thought Id share a photo of the Rolex gifted to me by my DH during our trip to Europe last month.  I am not really into a lot of bling and wanted a two toned, classic style that would go with everything since I don't really change my watch out.  Considered Cartier, but decided a classic style Rolex would work best for me.  After trying a few on in the shop, I left empty handed to consider my options and DH went back later and picked this one out for me.  Oyster Perpetual DateJust 31mm, two-tone steel with yellow gold, oyster bracelet, smooth bezel, and white dial with roman numerals.  Thanks for letting me share!




so classic and such a wonderful story.


----------



## betty.lee

running to work today with this stainless Daytona.


----------



## uhpharm01

betty.lee said:


> View attachment 3361198
> 
> running to work today with this stainless Daytona.



Nice!&#127881;


----------



## 26Alexandra

I'm obsessed with this Datejust. 
Does anybody know the price of this watch?
I can only go on their international website.


----------



## ehy12

26Alexandra said:


> View attachment 3361294
> 
> I'm obsessed with this Datejust.
> Does anybody know the price of this watch?
> I can only go on their international website.


a few posts up is a picture of mine. except mine is a mop face...i think i paid $18,500.???


----------



## 26Alexandra

ehy12 said:


> a few posts up is a picture of mine. except mine is a mop face...i think i paid $18,500.???




Thank you!
Your watch is beautiful. 
The one I'm thinking about buying is also MOP.


----------



## ehy12

26Alexandra said:


> Thank you!
> Your watch is beautiful.
> The one I'm thinking about buying is also MOP.


It is gorgeous and versatile. I wear mine daily and goes with everything!!


----------



## uhpharm01

FunBagz said:


> I only recently discovered this thread and thought Id share a photo of the Rolex gifted to me by my DH during our trip to Europe last month.  I am not really into a lot of bling and wanted a two toned, classic style that would go with everything since I don't really change my watch out.  Considered Cartier, but decided a classic style Rolex would work best for me.  After trying a few on in the shop, I left empty handed to consider my options and DH went back later and picked this one out for me.  Oyster Perpetual DateJust 31mm, two-tone steel with yellow gold, oyster bracelet, smooth bezel, and white dial with roman numerals.  Thanks for letting me share!



Great watch. Congrats!


----------



## deedeedor

LiliO said:


> Hi deedeedor!
> 
> I love your watch.  Are your hands the glow in the dark hands?  It looks like they might be from the picture.  I really want those hands and at my retailer they don't have them on any of the watches with diamonds.
> 
> What made you go with the white gold vs. the stainless?  In person is it a completely different look?  Does that white gold ever yellow or turn black.  The only white gold piece I have is my love bracelet and it does get dingy looking.
> 
> Thanks... many questions I know!
> 
> Lili




Hi lili,

Reading ur questions, i actually never pay attention to grow in the dark hands....haha.... But i am going to try it and i will let u know.

I used to wear a lot of yellow gold jewelry and the two tone worked for me. Most of my yellow gold was 24ct pure gold so it appears to be super yellow.

Now i have collected a lot more silver pieces and white gold pieces, i felt the two tone looks a little too old for me.

Thats why.


----------



## deedeedor

betty.lee said:


> love your bracelet too.
> 
> 
> 
> so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so classic and such a wonderful story.




Thank u!


----------



## hammerofdawn

My baby


----------



## L etoile

FunBagz said:


> I only recently discovered this thread and thought Id share a photo of the Rolex gifted to me by my DH during our trip to Europe last month.  I am not really into a lot of bling and wanted a two toned, classic style that would go with everything since I don't really change my watch out.  Considered Cartier, but decided a classic style Rolex would work best for me.  After trying a few on in the shop, I left empty handed to consider my options and DH went back later and picked this one out for me.  Oyster Perpetual DateJust 31mm, two-tone steel with yellow gold, oyster bracelet, smooth bezel, and white dial with roman numerals.  Thanks for letting me share!



Your watch is a perfect classic!!


----------



## betty.lee

hammerofdawn said:


> My baby




nice. [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## karaneko

Hi guys,
I'm thinking of buying either a second hand rolex oyster perpetual datejust with stainless steel and 18k yellow gold or a BVLGARI BVLGARI 18 kt pink gold pendant with diamond and chain. price point is about the same just a bit over 4k, I just really don't know which one to chose? any input would help


----------



## hammerofdawn

Rolex all the way for me 

They have a better history, innovative, and almost indestructable. I think they also look beautiful. The BEST way is to try them both on see which one you like better.


----------



## hanbanana93

karaneko said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm thinking of buying either a second hand rolex oyster perpetual datejust with stainless steel and 18k yellow gold or a BVLGARI BVLGARI 18 kt pink gold pendant with diamond and chain. price point is about the same just a bit over 4k, I just really don't know which one to chose? any input would help


@kareneko i would go with rolex. I recently got mine and was between rolex, cartier, a vintage bulgari, and a couple others. Rolex is not a jewelry company unlike cartier and bulgari - they are strictly a watch company and their pure focus on timepieces alone makes them worth more from an investment standpoint and what you're getting in general IMO. Also - keep in mind that most jewelry turned watch companies or jewelry companies that manufacture watches are quartz and run off batteries, versus Jaeger leCoultre, Patek, Rolex, and many other pure watch companies that are automatic. If you're the kind of person that appreciates a watch for its mechanical abilities, you will have much more fulfillment out of these kind of watches, and plus, you don't have to get batteries changed


----------



## VCAforever

hanbanana93 said:


> @kareneko i would go with rolex. I recently got mine and was between rolex, cartier, a vintage bulgari, and a couple others. Rolex is not a jewelry company unlike cartier and bulgari - they are strictly a watch company and their pure focus on timepieces alone makes them worth more from an investment standpoint and what you're getting in general imo. Also - keep in mind that most jewelry turned watch companies or jewelry companies that manufacture watches are quartz and run off batteries, versus jaeger lecoultre, patek, rolex, and many other pure watch companies that are automatic. If you're the kind of person that appreciates a watch for its mechanical abilities, you will have much more fulfillment out of these kind of watches, and plus, you don't have to get batteries changed


+1


----------



## thewildraven

hanbanana93 said:


> @kareneko i would go with rolex. I recently got mine and was between rolex, cartier, a vintage bulgari, and a couple others. Rolex is not a jewelry company unlike cartier and bulgari - they are strictly a watch company and their pure focus on timepieces alone makes them worth more from an investment standpoint and what you're getting in general imo. Also - keep in mind that most jewelry turned watch companies or jewelry companies that manufacture watches are quartz and run off batteries, versus jaeger lecoultre, patek, rolex, and many other pure watch companies that are automatic. If you're the kind of person that appreciates a watch for its mechanical abilities, you will have much more fulfillment out of these kind of watches, and plus, you don't have to get batteries changed



+ 2


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Does anyone know what kind of dial option is there with TT( steel and yellow gold) Datejust 31 with roman numeral ? I know for sure that there are champagne, white and steel dial or MOP dial. Is there any other? TIA.


----------



## thewildraven

This is mine, rose gold TT black MOP

The dial never looks the same colour , I love it


----------



## hanbanana93

thewildraven said:


> This is mine, rose gold TT black MOP
> 
> The dial never looks the same colour , I love it
> 
> View attachment 3368610


Stunning!! A huge fan of the black MOP


----------



## thewildraven

hanbanana93 said:


> Stunning!! A huge fan of the black MOP


Thank you


----------



## winks

I have a really small wrist, so I prefer smaller watchea [emoji4]


----------



## MJconfessions

sugarplumpurse said:


> Does anyone know what kind of dial option is there with TT( steel and yellow gold) Datejust 31 with roman numeral ? I know for sure that there are champagne, white and steel dial or MOP dial. Is there any other? TIA.




Go on the website and you can configure your own watch all options are online


----------



## hammerofdawn

winks said:


> View attachment 3369217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a really small wrist, so I prefer smaller watchea [emoji4]



Solid and classy.


----------



## blumster

winks said:


> View attachment 3369217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a really small wrist, so I prefer smaller watchea [emoji4]



love this one- sporty and fun!


----------



## uhpharm01

winks said:


> View attachment 3369217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a really small wrist, so I prefer smaller watchea [emoji4]


Very nice congrats!!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

MJconfessions said:


> Go on the website and you can configure your own watch all options are online




Thank you for your input. I had already checked it but was hoping for other options besides the dials on their website.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Hi all, would really appreciate some inputs and opinions.... so I've narrowed down to 2 colours... I'm loving the rose gold/steel bracelet and now I'm trying to decide on the dial. I love the chocolate which goes perfectly with the rose gold and if I'm not wrong (I checked the website), chocolate goes only with RG and not YG... so to me that's "unique" to a certain sense...&#128580;. But it would be more difficult to match if I'm wearing "cool tone" clothes, right? Plus somehow chocolate looks more casual??  
My other choice is pink.... which is definitely easier to match.... but is pink too "young " for me... a 40+ ? I dun want to "try to look young"..... 
What do you think?


----------



## jellyv

I think the pink is prettier on you and more versatile if you wear cool tones. The chocolate is dramatic and interesting, but it's less an everyday wearer. This pink is essentially a  neutral, with just enough color to make a nice statement. And pink is certainly fine for any age.


----------



## FunBagz

jellyv said:


> I think the pink is prettier on you and more versatile if you wear cool tones. The chocolate is dramatic and interesting, but it's less an everyday wearer. This pink is essentially a  neutral, with just enough color to make a nice statement. And pink is certainly fine for any age.



+1.  The pink is very subtle and elegant.


----------



## winks

My vote also goes to the pink one! Looks more fresh!


----------



## kimpossible

Base only on the picture, the pink one look nicer on you. However, I know the chocolate one is much prettier in real life than in that picture. If the chocolate goes well with a lot of your outfits, I think you can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

kimpossible said:


> Base only on the picture, the pink one look nicer on you. However, I know the chocolate one is much prettier in real life than in that picture. If the chocolate goes well with a lot of your outfits, I think you can't go wrong with either choice.





winks said:


> My vote also goes to the pink one! Looks more fresh!





FunBagz said:


> +1.  The pink is very subtle and elegant.





jellyv said:


> I think the pink is prettier on you and more versatile if you wear cool tones. The chocolate is dramatic and interesting, but it's less an everyday wearer. This pink is essentially a  neutral, with just enough color to make a nice statement. And pink is certainly fine for any age.


Thank you all for your inputs! Much appreciated. All your comments really helped me a lot! My first love was the chocolate, but after seeing the pink today, I was rather torn between the 2. My husband on first look, felt the chocolate doesn't suit my skin tone.... and prefers the pink.     I am now leaning towards pink too..... as I have quite a fair bit of cool tone clothes. Will think about it and let u guys know what I'll get &#128522;.
Thanks so much everyone! Have a great day!


----------



## nexiv

pennychiou said:


> My favorite.




This is the most timeless, beautiful Rolex in my eyes. 

Is this one stainless steel or white gold?


----------



## chessmont

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Thank you all for your inputs! Much appreciated. All your comments really helped me a lot! My first love was the chocolate, but after seeing the pink today, I was rather torn between the 2. My husband on first look, felt the chocolate doesn't suit my skin tone.... and prefers the pink.     I am now leaning towards pink too..... as I have quite a fair bit of cool tone clothes. Will think about it and let u guys know what I'll get &#128522;.
> Thanks so much everyone! Have a great day!



I am almost 60 and wear a Pink Flower Dial on my Rolex, I wear it with anything, it's pretty neutral.  Go for pink, don't worry about young or old!


----------



## thewildraven

I had almost the same thoughts, I was determined to get the chocolate .. But I went with the black mother of pearl which looks black , brown , grey or pink depending on the light... I also have the rose gold bracelet  but in the oyster  &#55357;&#56832;...


----------



## CATEYES

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Hi all, would really appreciate some inputs and opinions.... so I've narrowed down to 2 colours... I'm loving the rose gold/steel bracelet and now I'm trying to decide on the dial. I love the chocolate which goes perfectly with the rose gold and if I'm not wrong (I checked the website), chocolate goes only with RG and not YG... so to me that's "unique" to a certain sense...&#128580;. But it would be more difficult to match if I'm wearing "cool tone" clothes, right? Plus somehow chocolate looks more casual??
> My other choice is pink.... which is definitely easier to match.... but is pink too "young " for me... a 40+ ? I dun want to "try to look young".....
> What do you think?



White face with pink gold! And no you will never be too old this combo!! &#128525;&#128149;&#128150;


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

chessmont said:


> I am almost 60 and wear a Pink Flower Dial on my Rolex, I wear it with anything, it's pretty neutral.  Go for pink, don't worry about young or old!


Thank you Chessmont &#128522;. Your comments meant a lot to me.....


CATEYES said:


> White face with pink gold! And no you will never be too old this combo!! &#128525;&#128149;&#128150;


Thank you Cateyes! Good point.....white face is timeless!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

thewildraven said:


> I had almost the same thoughts, I was determined to get the chocolate .. But I went with the black mother of pearl which looks black , brown , grey or pink depending on the light... I also have the rose gold bracelet  but in the oyster  &#55357;&#56832;...


Can I ask which colour dial did u get with your rose gold bracelet? Can u model a picture &#128522;? I love to see them on people to get more ideas !
I also tried black MOP but the couple of shops I went to, the MOP does not "shimmer" or change colour even at different angles. It looks "dull". The SA says depends on each piece.... so I was rather disappointed. You are lucky in that you managed to get one that changes under different light.... 
The one on the left is MOP compared with chocolate.


----------



## pennychiou

FunBagz said:


> +1.  The pink is very subtle and elegant.



If you really want to look young, go for pink!!!

My 0.02.


----------



## baghagg

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Hi all, would really appreciate some inputs and opinions.... so I've narrowed down to 2 colours... I'm loving the rose gold/steel bracelet and now I'm trying to decide on the dial. I love the chocolate which goes perfectly with the rose gold and if I'm not wrong (I checked the website), chocolate goes only with RG and not YG... so to me that's "unique" to a certain sense...&#128580;. But it would be more difficult to match if I'm wearing "cool tone" clothes, right? Plus somehow chocolate looks more casual??
> My other choice is pink.... which is definitely easier to match.... but is pink too "young " for me... a 40+ ? I dun want to "try to look young".....
> What do you think?



The chocolate is AMAZING!  It is on my radar.   What size are these watches?


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

baghagg said:


> The chocolate is AMAZING!  It is on my radar.   What size are these watches?


Yes the chocolate is really nice! These are 31mm. &#128522;


----------



## Katrina 3

I vote for chocolate .. Looks stunning with rose gold [emoji7]


----------



## MyDogTink

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Yes the chocolate is really nice! These are 31mm. [emoji4]




I LOVE the chocolate. It's on my ever-growing wish list. It would be my 2nd Rolex. That said, if this is your first Rolex, I would suggest the pink face or mop. They are definitely more classic and timeless. I think a first Rolex should be traditional. Another plus is that the pink face looks soft, elegant and classy with your skin tone. It looks lovely on you. Keep us posted!


----------



## uhpharm01

sunkistsunkiss said:


> yes the chocolate is really nice! These are 31mm. &#128522;



+1.


----------



## thewildraven

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Can I ask which colour dial did u get with your rose gold bracelet? Can u model a picture &#128522;? I love to see them on people to get more ideas !
> I also tried black MOP but the couple of shops I went to, the MOP does not "shimmer" or change colour even at different angles. It looks "dull". The SA says depends on each piece.... so I was rather disappointed. You are lucky in that you managed to get one that changes under different light....
> The one on the left is MOP compared with chocolate.



Got some pics today in natural light excuse my wrinkled wrists .. Was at an angle .. Mostly :laugh


----------



## thewildraven

And this


----------



## Myluxeloves

My new two tone yellow gold 31mm datejust with black face, diamond dot and oyster bracelet purchased at Heathrow. Absolutely in love &#128525;


----------



## hammerofdawn

Congrats!!


----------



## rachelkitty

thewildraven said:


> Got some pics today in natural light excuse my wrinkled wrists .. Was at an angle .. Mostly :laugh
> 
> View attachment 3372223







thewildraven said:


> View attachment 3372225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this




OH MY!!! That's absolutely gorgeous!! Thank you for posting these. This combination is exactly what I have in mind for my next watch.


----------



## thewildraven

rachelkitty said:


> OH MY!!! That's absolutely gorgeous!! Thank you for posting these. This combination is exactly what I have in mind for my next watch.


Aw thank you  I do love it .


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

thewildraven said:


> View attachment 3372225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this


Your watch looks amazing on you!! And you are right it does change colour in different lighting! Thanks so much for taking the time and effort to take in different angles, now I can really see the beauty of dark MOP. Maybe I see only one tone cause it was indoors.....  
Have a great day!!!


----------



## SunkistSunkiss

Mazza86 said:


> My new two tone yellow gold 31mm datejust with black face, diamond dot and oyster bracelet purchased at Heathrow. Absolutely in love &#128525;


This looks stunning! The black dial really makes those diamonds pop! Looks great on you!


----------



## thewildraven

SunkistSunkiss said:


> Your watch looks amazing on you!! And you are right it does change colour in different lighting! Thanks so much for taking the time and effort to take in different angles, now I can really see the beauty of dark MOP. Maybe I see only one tone cause it was indoors.....
> Have a great day!!!


Aw  pleased to help, wish you success in your search & I think you will know when you find the right combo for you because it will jump out at you and you will fall in love there and then   xx


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi to all the rolex fans here:

I would like to tap your brain - 18k *yellow gold* oyster perpetual president or stainless steel oyster perpetual?  For those of you who owns a yellow gold, do you wear it on DAILY basis or only on SPECIAL occasions?  I guess I am concerned that a yellow gold rolex is too 'showy' or will catch too much attention ..  What say you? 

I am looking to get a third watch; hopefully for daily use and I already have an Ebel and TagH and both in stainless steel ..

FYI I am a retiree but I do have several functions in a year whereby I would dress up. And I wear both silver and gold jewelry (earrings, bracelets, rings and necklaces etc).

Your input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## baghagg

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi to all the rolex fans here:
> 
> I would like to tap your brain - 18k *yellow gold* oyster perpetual president or stainless steel oyster perpetual?  For those of you who owns a yellow gold, do you wear it on DAILY basis or only on SPECIAL occasions?  I guess I am concerned that a yellow gold rolex is too 'showy' or will catch too much attention ..  What say you?
> 
> I am looking to get a third watch; hopefully for daily use and I already have an Ebel and TagH and both in stainless steel ..
> 
> FYI I am a retiree but I do have several functions in a year whereby I would dress up. And I wear both silver and gold jewelry (earrings, bracelets, rings and necklaces etc).
> 
> Your input will be greatly appreciated.



The President will collect scratches, so more so with daily wear. .  Do you like the two tone?   You get the best of both worlds with it.


----------



## uhpharm01

baghagg said:


> The President will collect scratches, so more so with daily wear. .  Do you like the two tone?   You get the best of both worlds with it.



I just love the two tone 36 mm Datejust


----------



## thewildraven

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi to all the rolex fans here:
> 
> I would like to tap your brain - 18k *yellow gold* oyster perpetual president or stainless steel oyster perpetual?  For those of you who owns a yellow gold, do you wear it on DAILY basis or only on SPECIAL occasions?  I guess I am concerned that a yellow gold rolex is too 'showy' or will catch too much attention ..  What say you?
> 
> I am looking to get a third watch; hopefully for daily use and I already have an Ebel and TagH and both in stainless steel ..
> 
> FYI I am a retiree but I do have several functions in a year whereby I would dress up. And I wear both silver and gold jewelry (earrings, bracelets, rings and necklaces etc).
> 
> Your input will be greatly appreciated.


I don't think it would look  too showy in gold, have you tried them on?
Or have you thought about a white gold dd with diamond bezel or diamond dial, that can give a bit of extra bling.
Or the two tones which are the best of both worlds.
Another watch that does look nice in gold or two tone is the Cartier ballon bleu 
Just go with the watch which makes everything else pale into insignificance then you have found your watch happy choosing


----------



## CaviarChanel

thewildraven said:


> I don't think it would look  too showy in gold, have you tried them on?
> Or have you thought about a white gold dd with diamond bezel or diamond dial, that can give a bit of extra bling.
> Or the two tones which are the best of both worlds.
> Another watch that does look nice in gold or two tone is the Cartier ballon bleu
> Just go with the watch which makes everything else pale into insignificance then you have found your watch happy choosing


Yes I did, both gold and two-tone .. I hear you *baghagg*, the SA did mentioned the gold will show more scratches.  I am still pondering and I don't want to rush with my purchase.

Thanks for your input *Baghagg,uhpharm01 and wildraven*.


----------



## TChip5

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi to all the rolex fans here:
> 
> I would like to tap your brain - 18k *yellow gold* oyster perpetual president or stainless steel oyster perpetual?  For those of you who owns a yellow gold, do you wear it on DAILY basis or only on SPECIAL occasions?  I guess I am concerned that a yellow gold rolex is too 'showy' or will catch too much attention ..  What say you?
> 
> I am looking to get a third watch; hopefully for daily use and I already have an Ebel and TagH and both in stainless steel ..
> 
> FYI I am a retiree but I do have several functions in a year whereby I would dress up. And I wear both silver and gold jewelry (earrings, bracelets, rings and necklaces etc).
> 
> Your input will be greatly appreciated.


Yellow gold presidential, classic one never gets bored with it.  Never too dressy for everyday.  It I'll blend with what you wear.  Good luck with your choice!


----------



## pennychiou

nexiv said:


> This is the most timeless, beautiful Rolex in my eyes.
> 
> Is this one stainless steel or white gold?



That is a stainless one and I may consider yellow gold one in the future.  In the meantime, I would try to enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## Dluvch

xactreality said:


>



Stunning. What size is this one?


----------



## CaviarChanel

TChip5 said:


> Yellow gold presidential, classic one never gets bored with it.  Never too dressy for everyday.  It I'll blend with what you wear.  Good luck with your choice!


  Thanks


----------



## Dluvch

luvchnl said:


> I also have a 31mm & a 36mm DateJust, but I'm hoping that Rolex will trickle their new Ladies 28mm President size down to other models such as the regular DateJust.  The 26mm can look great on a small wrist, but I'm excited to see the future of this new Ladies DateJust President size.  I'm really wishing to have this size one day and I suspect it will be released possibly replacing the current 26mm size on all DateJust eventually.  Maybe, maybe not.  We'll just have to wait and see.
> View attachment 3006496
> View attachment 3006497



Yup very true.  It replaces the 26 now.


----------



## Melow

Dira said:


> Yup very true.  It replaces the 26 now.




So are they discontinuing the size 26?


----------



## Dluvch

Melow said:


> So are they discontinuing the size 26?



Yes got confirmation today on the 26 being discontinued.  The 28 size replaces it.  The 28 is currently out for precious metals (gold) at the moment and two toned later this year.


----------



## baghagg

Dira said:


> Yes got confirmation today on the 26 being discontinued.  The 28 size replaces it.  The 28 is currently out for precious metals (gold) at the moment and two toned later this year.



Any idea how much later the two tone 28 comes out this year?


----------



## Dluvch

baghagg said:


> Any idea how later the two tone 28 comes out this year?



Last quarter so from October onwards.


----------



## baghagg

Dira said:


> Last quarter so from October onwards.



Thanks so much Dira, so good to know as I'm going to the Bahamas soon, was interested in checking out prices for the two tone 28 with diamond markers and bezel, so  I guess i won't expect to see them on this trip. .


----------



## Dluvch

baghagg said:


> Thanks so much Dira, so good to know as I'm going to the Bahamas soon, was interested in checking out prices for the two tone 28 with diamond markers and bezel, so  I guess i won't expect to see them on this trip. .



Definitely inquire and see if they have it, you never know.  Excellent choice by the way!


----------



## baghagg

Dira said:


> Definitely inquire and see if they have it, you never know.  Excellent choice by the way!



Thank you,  I certainly will inquire. .  Very nice to speak with you this evening,  hope all is well.


----------



## Dluvch

baghagg said:


> Thank you,  I certainly will inquire. .  Very nice to speak with you this evening,  hope all is well.



You to my friend


----------



## uhpharm01

CaviarChanel said:


> Yes I did, both gold and two-tone .. I hear you *baghagg*, the SA did mentioned the gold will show more scratches.  I am still pondering and I don't want to rush with my purchase.
> 
> Thanks for your input *Baghagg,uhpharm01 and wildraven*.



You're welcome


----------



## LiliO

thewildraven said:


> View attachment 3372225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this


now you need a chocolate colored cord for the baby trinity!  If you look on my profile or page (?) I have posted a video on how to make the cord and knots yourself in case you are interested.  I'm really just kidding about the chocolate color cord...anything goes with that beautiful watch!


----------



## thewildraven

LiliO said:


> now you need a chocolate colored cord for the baby trinity!  If you look on my profile or page (?) I have posted a video on how to make the cord and knots yourself in case you are interested.  I'm really just kidding about the chocolate color cord...anything goes with that beautiful watch!


Aw thank you , ..Now that's a good point about the chocolate cord, luckily I don't live very far from a Cartier boutique so I may well pop in and have a look....  I would be a nightmare at trying to do it myself : .. ocd would kick in and I would be redoing those knots until they matched exactly and driving myself mad in the process


----------



## LiliO

thewildraven said:


> Aw thank you , ..Now that's a good point about the chocolate cord, luckily I don't live very far from a Cartier boutique so I may well pop in and have a look....  I would be a nightmare at trying to do it myself : .. ocd would kick in and I would be redoing those knots until they matched exactly and driving myself mad in the process



that is too funny.  I am for sure ocd as well so I totally understand although its so simple and I think my knots are better than theirs.  lol

let me know what you do with the cord.  Ask them when you are there for some different colors to take home and I am sure they will give you lots.  There are all the pastels (which I am not a fan of) and hunter green, all shades of brown like a golden one etc.


----------



## thewildraven

LiliO said:


> that is too funny.  I am for sure ocd as well so I totally understand although its so simple and I think my knots are better than theirs.  lol
> 
> let me know what you do with the cord.  Ask them when you are there for some different colors to take home and I am sure they will give you lots.  There are all the pastels (which I am not a fan of) and hunter green, all shades of brown like a golden one etc.


Thank you for the tips , I hope to pop in a week or two, feel like a change have had black for a while now, think darker colours are best as I wear it 24-7


----------



## fatcat2523

Got my 1st Rolex...nothing spectacular or crazy

My Blue Jubilees in Datejust in 36mm


----------



## Bag*Snob

I love the jubilee dial.


----------



## Tonimichelle

fatcat2523 said:


> Got my 1st Rolex...nothing spectacular or crazy
> 
> My Blue Jubilees in Datejust in 36mm


Gorgeous


----------



## fatcat2523

Tonimichelle said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## Katrina 3

Oh that blue dial is just stunning!
Wear in good health !


----------



## jellyv

Wow! That's amazing in blue! Congrats.


----------



## thewildraven

fatcat2523 said:


> Got my 1st Rolex...nothing spectacular or crazy
> 
> My Blue Jubilees in Datejust in 36mm



Congratulations,  that is gorgeous


----------



## fatcat2523

jellyv said:


> Wow! That's amazing in blue! Congrats.


Thank you. I love the dial so much...can't believe I got it. It's plain but I am satisfied


----------



## fatcat2523

Bag*Snob said:


> I love the jubilee dial.





Katrina 3 said:


> Oh that blue dial is just stunning!
> Wear in good health !





jellyv said:


> Wow! That's amazing in blue! Congrats.





thewildraven said:


> Congratulations,  that is gorgeous



Thank you everyone...I'm glad to hear your comments as I have some doubts of get it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

fatcat2523 said:


> Got my 1st Rolex...nothing spectacular or crazy
> 
> My Blue Jubilees in Datejust in 36mm



Awesome first Rolex.  Love blue and how sporty and cool it looks.  Super casual and goes with everything.  Definitely an I'm not trying Rolex.  Love it!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Didn't know how awesome this was until I wore it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will make me wear watches again.


----------



## fatcat2523

EpiFanatic said:


> Awesome first Rolex.  Love blue and how sporty and cool it looks.  Super casual and goes with everything.  Definitely an I'm not trying Rolex.  Love it!!


Thank you


----------



## my_my969

Hubby just bought a new preowned Rolex Oysterquartz for him but I think this gorgeous piece will spend its time mostly on my wrist


----------



## jellyv

That's a Day-Date, which is automatic and not quartz movement. Deluxe Rolex! Congrats!


----------



## my_my969

Thanks 

Your correct about the Day date model. But the movement is not automatic.  It is an oyster quartz with quartz movement. There is only 25000 pieces made in total.
My Hubbys is a 1991 year. Serial number 19018

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolex_Oysterquartz


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi all:  i thought I came across a topic about 'gold on gold face' is HARDER to read time than 'diamond markers on gold face' .. but now I couldn't find it ...  Can anyone please chime in that it is true?  I have a choice between this two and I don't have good eyesight   Thanks everyone.


----------



## CaviarChanel

my_my969 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Your correct about the Day date model. But the movement is not automatic.  It is an oyster quartz with quartz movement. There is only 25000 pieces made in total.
> My Hubbys is a 1991 year. Serial number 19018
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolex_Oysterquartz
> 
> View attachment 3385861
> View attachment 3385862


Very nice on your wrist ..  I assume it is a 36mm?


----------



## my_my969

CaviarChanel said:


> Very nice on your wrist ..  I assume it is a 36mm?



yes and thanks


----------



## jellyv

Wow, that is early and unusual. Neat! [emoji846]


----------



## chessmont

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi all:  i thought I came across a topic about 'gold on gold face' is HARDER to read time than 'diamond markers on gold face' .. but now I couldn't find it ...  Can anyone please chime in that it is true?  I have a choice between this two and I don't have good eyesight   Thanks everyone.



I had a gold face with gold markers and I had to eventually sell it I couldn't read it.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I find the gold dial with diamond markers hard to read because the hands are also gold.


----------



## my_my969

jellyv said:


> Wow, that is early and unusual. Neat! [emoji846]



thanks


----------



## hammerofdawn

EpiFanatic said:


> Didn't know how awesome this was until I wore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will make me wear watches again.



Nice, the Yacht Master looks like the sub but with a different colored bezel. Different and cool!


----------



## clu13

Finally have my own - 15th anniversary present. It's pre-owned from 2001/the year of our wedding. I purchased DHs new for our 10 year anniversary, though I occasionally wear it.


----------



## Katrina 3

Beautiful !! Mop dial ?


----------



## clu13

Katrina 3 said:


> Beautiful !! Mop dial ?



Thank you - yes it is MOP - 30mm


----------



## CaviarChanel

Thank you everyone, based on your feedback, here is my 'something old & something new' two tone datejust with silver face and diamond markers.  ✌️
P/s:  sorry the pic turned out to be so big .. It's a 26mm ..


----------



## CaviarChanel

clu13 - Congratulations!! That is a beauty .. Looks like it is a 31?


----------



## clu13

CaviarChanel said:


> clu13 - Congratulations!! That is a beauty .. Looks like it is a 31?



Yes I believe so - I did not have any interest in a Rolex for myself so I have done zero research on them. I'm kind of learning after-the-fact. I spent so much time when we purchased my husbands because it was truly the only luxury item that he really wanted. I was content with my tag and omega constellation


----------



## CaviarChanel

clu13 said:


> Yes I believe so - I did not have any interest in a Rolex for myself so I have done zero research on them. I'm kind of learning after-the-fact. I spent so much time when we purchased my husbands because it was truly the only luxury item that he really wanted. I was content with my tag and omega constellation



Thanks


----------



## krawford

Does anyone know when the new 28mm Datejust two toned watches are coming out?


----------



## uhpharm01

krawford said:


> Does anyone know when the new 28mm Datejust two toned watches are coming out?


You can call your local Rolex boutique will get the new models before the other AD jewelry stores will get it. 


krawford said:


> Does anyone know when the new 28mm Datejust two toned watches are coming out?


----------



## Dluvch

krawford said:


> Does anyone know when the new 28mm Datejust two toned watches are coming out?


September


----------



## EBMIC

Hubby and I went to try on watches this weekend.  Currently just looking!!


----------



## Katrina 3

Beautiful and classic. 31 and 36?


----------



## bagloves

CaviarChanel said:


> Thank you everyone, based on your feedback, here is my 'something old & something new' two tone datejust with silver face and diamond markers.  ✌️
> P/s:  sorry the pic turned out to be so big .. It's a 26mm ..


Congrats! It looks great on you!!


----------



## uhpharm01

EBMIC said:


> View attachment 3400382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I went to try on watches this weekend.  Currently just looking!!


Is this the 31mm on you and the 36mm on your husband ? Very nice


----------



## Chagall

fatcat2523 said:


> Got my 1st Rolex...nothing spectacular or crazy
> 
> My Blue Jubilees in Datejust in 36mm


I love the blue dial with the stainless steel. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chagall said:


> I love the blue dial with the stainless steel. Congrats and enjoy.


Congrats. Very unique dial


----------



## krawford

Here is my new Rolex 31mm TT  watch. You can't tell from the picture but the dial is MOP.  I had this exact watch a few years ago and sold it and regretted it immediately.  So happy to get another one.


----------



## uhpharm01

ehy12 said:


>


Very nice. I love this!


----------



## NuttyElla

Does anyone have the Oyster Perpetual 34mm in olive green dial? Any opinions on this watch? I'm thinking of something sporty and a bit different and I like the 34mm size - it's the biggest I could carry off with my skinny wrist I think!


----------



## Tonimichelle

NuttyElla said:


> Does anyone have the Oyster Perpetual 34mm in olive green dial? Any opinions on this watch? I'm thinking of something sporty and a bit different and I like the 34mm size - it's the biggest I could carry off with my skinny wrist I think!


I love the olive green! I tried it when I bought mine but I personally felt the 31mm was the best size on me and it didn't come in that colour sadly. It is gorgeous though!


----------



## Katrina 3

Dubai duty free with my future watch [emoji7]


----------



## baghagg

Katrina 3 said:


> Dubai duty free with my future watch [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431083


Beautiful!   What size is it? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Katrina 3

baghagg said:


> Beautiful!   What size is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks! It's 36mm.. Husband says it's too big but I think it's just right [emoji16]


----------



## cherrycher

Katrina 3 said:


> Thanks! It's 36mm.. Husband says it's too big but I think it's just right [emoji16]



Lovely watch, I am thinking to get a 36mm date just, but my husband also think it is too big! Is the Dubai price better than UK!?


----------



## Katrina 3

cherrycher said:


> Lovely watch, I am thinking to get a 36mm date just, but my husband also think it is too big! Is the Dubai price better than UK!?



Actually no it's not... Once upon a time, but not anymore. Got my last Rolex from Guernsey, you save like 17% I believe.  Jersey also cheaper than UK


----------



## princess621

Katrina 3 said:


> Dubai duty free with my future watch [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431083



Very pretty!  
I was told by a salesperson not to wear a rolex with a love as the rolex would get scratched. How are you finding wearing the love and rolex together?


----------



## Katrina 3

princess621 said:


> Very pretty!
> I was told by a salesperson not to wear a rolex with a love as the rolex would get scratched. How are you finding wearing the love and rolex together?



To be honest, I find my Rolex still looks great.. Can't see any scratches... However my Love is pretty scratched up but still, it's not too shabby!
I like wearing them together


----------



## princess621

Thanks for the quick reply! 
I want to wear my love and Rolex together too. My love has so many scratches as well...[emoji22] 

love the way you wear your jewelry!! [emoji7]


----------



## Emma6

Katrina 3 said:


> Dubai duty free with my future watch [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431083



Hi, is that white MOP? That's the best photo I think I've seen of one so far...[emoji4]


----------



## Katrina 3

princess621 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> I want to wear my love and Rolex together too. My love has so many scratches as well...[emoji22]
> 
> love the way you wear your jewelry!! [emoji7]



Thank you so much!  I figure it's never going to look like showroom quality forever .. So just enjoy it!


----------



## Katrina 3

Emma6 said:


> Hi, is that white MOP? That's the best photo I think I've seen of one so far...[emoji4]



Thanks Emma! Yes it is white mop... Although the watch was beautiful, I think the blinding showroom lights added that little bit extra


----------



## EBMIC

Hello!
I just purchased a submariner watch for my husband for our upcoming 20 year wedding anniversary.  I purchased the watch from Mayors Jewelers in FL,  Gibran, the store manager was extremely helpful and excellent to work with.  His business card is attached.

Thank you for letting me share!❤️


----------



## nyetnof

My parents have generously given me one of their vintage Rolexs from their collection [emoji179]

I believe it is a men's style watch from the 90s? It's probably as old as I am age wise [emoji23]

Oyster Perpetual Date 15223, 34mm, stainless steel and 18K gold, diamonds and Roman numeral white dial, Jubilee band. [emoji5]


----------



## Katrina 3

nyetnof said:


> My parents have generously given me one of their vintage Rolexs from their collection [emoji179]
> 
> I believe it is a men's style watch from the 90s? It's probably as old as I am age wise [emoji23]
> 
> Oyster Perpetual Date 15223, 34mm, stainless steel and 18K gold, diamonds and Roman numeral white dial, Jubilee band. [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3434198



Oh wow! That's so beautiful! Congrats and wear in good health!


----------



## Katrina 3

EBMIC said:


> Hello!
> I just purchased a submariner watch for my husband for our upcoming 20 year wedding anniversary.  I purchased the watch from Mayors Jewelers in FL,  Gibran, the store manager was extremely helpful and excellent to work with.  His business card is attached.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share![emoji173]️



Beautiful watch.. And what a lucky guy!
My husband has the same model in green. Happy anniversary [emoji322]


----------



## lyseiki8

An interesting article in the WSJ yesterday, good news for some of us ..  I hope I am allow to post this.

P/s:  Moderators - Please move if there is another more appropriate thread 

By KATHY CHU

Aug. 5, 2016 1:42 a.m. ET

HONG KONG—Luxury watches are losing much of their luster. Blame a sluggish global economy and changing consumer tastes.

Hong Kong, the top market for Swiss-watch exports, has been particularly hard hit. Luxury-watch sales have been so slow here that the makers of Cartier, Tag Heuer and other luxury brands are buying back possibly thousands of timepieces from dealers, analysts estimate.

Worldwide, Swiss watch exports dropped 16.1% in June from the year before. But exports to Hong Kong plummeted 29%, which retailers say is largely the result of a strong Hong Kong dollar and the Chinese government’s crackdown on gifting.

A few years ago, lines of China mainland tourists eager to take advantage of Hong Kong’s tax-free sales policy formed outside luxury watch and jewelry shops. Now, high-end watch stores in the city sit empty for much of the day.

“I don’t need another luxury watch,” said David Werner, a Hong Kong resident who owns four luxury watches—two Dunhills, a Chopard and a Movado.“The ones I have will last a long time.”

Smartwatches are also emerging as another threat to sales of high-end timepieces.

“This is more practical for me,” said Jai Ignacio of Hong Kong, indicating the Apple smartwatch on his wrist. “I can change the bracelet to steel links when I need to dress up.”

Tellingly, the TAG Heuer unit of LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton SE has launched a smartwatch line.

Retailers say that gaudy designs are generally losing favor to simpler luxury watches, loosely defined as timepieces costing at least $3,000 U.S.

“The market right now is very, very quiet,” said Alain Lam, executive director of Oriental Watch Holdings Ltd., one of the largest luxury watch dealers in Hong Kong. “The more expensive and the shinier the watch, the slower it moves.”

Meanwhile, middle-income consumers “have adjusted downward their ambitions and buy cheaper watches because they have less money in their pockets,” said Luca Solca, a luxury goods analyst at Exane BNP Paribas.

Against this backdrop, luxury brands are buying back up to thousands of watches from dealers to make room for newer—and often lower-priced—high-end models, said Erwan Rambourg, global co-head of consumer and retail for HSBC.

Watch brands may dismantle the gold and precious metals before junking watches that are no longer selling, analysts say. Watch models could also be taken from one market and sold in another part of the world if there is demand.

“If you don’t destroy these old watches, then you have loads of inventory that won’t sell,” Rambourg said.

While luxury brands have strict rules over what dealers can do with unsold merchandise, the fear is that excess inventory could

In the ballroom of a Hong Kong hotel this week, hundreds of traders haggled over prices for new and old luxury watches including Rolex, Audemars Piguet and Patek Philippe. Glass cases displayed thousands of watches and advertised discounts of 32% to 45%.

Watch trader Eric Bossart sold a new steel-and-gold luxury watch to an Egyptian dealer for $135,000 Hong Kong dollars, a 35% discount to its retail value.

“The brands don’t really want us to offer discounts, but if we don’t, [the watches] don’t sell,” said Mr. Bossart, who splits his time between Hong Kong and Switzerland.

Mr. Solca, the Exane BNP Paribas analyst, predicts that more watch brands will need to take steps to help dealers in Hong Kong clear high levels of inventory.

In May, the chief executive of Cie. Financière Richemont SAannounced that it would buy back its Cartier brand watches following a global sales decline of 18% the month before. CEO Richard Lepeu called it an “exceptional measure” for “exceptional circumstances.”

Since then, Richemont has also agreed to buy back other brands including Piaget, Montblanc and IWC Schaffhausen, according to some luxury dealers in Hong Kong, who say this is being done on a case-by-case basis.

“This kind of buyback offer…hasn't happened in the last 20 years,” said Mr. Lam of Oriental Watch.

Richemont declined to comment. Mr. Lam says that LVMH is also buying back older models of its Tag Heuer, Bulgari and Zenith watches from Oriental, and giving dealers credit to use for new models.

A LVMH spokeswoman said the luxury house isn't doing anything “outside of the brand’s normal commercial practices to create room for new items in the assortment.”

In a recent call with analysts, LVMH chief financial officer Jean-Jacques Guiony acknowledged that the buyback of Tag Heuer watches has been “pretty painful.” But bringing down the price point will help sales, he said. LVMH posted a 4% sales increase for its watch and jewelry unit in the first six months of this year.

Hong Kong watch dealers also say they’ve talked to luxury houses from Chopard to Swatch Group —which owns brands including Omega, Brequet and Blancpain—about the possibility of buybacks to clear the inventory.

Chopard declined to comment. Swatch Group said it has no plans to buy back watches. “Why should we?” a Swatch Group spokesman said. “Our products aren't food products that have a date of expiration.”

Waning demand for luxury watches has even affected the used-watch market in Hong Kong.

Rolexes are largely holding their value, but consumers who pawn Cartier and Franck Muller watches are getting 20% to 30% less cash than they did a few years ago, said Edward Chan, chief executive of Oi Wan Pawnshop Credit Holdings Ltd.

“For luxury watches, we really have to check out the amount we can sell it for before we offer customers a price these days,” said Mr. Chan. “We expect a further drop in the luxury market.”


----------



## hammerofdawn

I blame this on apple and their secret tactics.


----------



## LadyBaginess

My gold and steel Rolex I think 31mm size...datejust ..oyster strap


----------



## uhpharm01

LadyBaginess said:


> My gold and steel Rolex I think 31mm size...datejust ..oyster strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437013


Absolutely gorgeous. This is the same style Rolex that I want and I want it in the 36mm size. I can't wait. I love this look more and more each time
That I see.


----------



## uhpharm01

lyseiki8 said:


> An interesting article in the WSJ yesterday, good news for some of us ..  I hope I am allow to post this.
> 
> P/s:  Moderators - Please move if there is another more appropriate thread
> 
> By KATHY CHU
> 
> Aug. 5, 2016 1:42 a.m. ET
> 
> HONG KONG—Luxury watches are losing much of their luster. Blame a sluggish global economy and changing consumer tastes.
> 
> Hong Kong, the top market for Swiss-watch exports, has been particularly hard hit. Luxury-watch sales have been so slow here that the makers of Cartier, Tag Heuer and other luxury brands are buying back possibly thousands of timepieces from dealers, analysts estimate.
> 
> Worldwide, Swiss watch exports dropped 16.1% in June from the year before. But exports to Hong Kong plummeted 29%, which retailers say is largely the result of a strong Hong Kong dollar and the Chinese government’s crackdown on gifting.
> 
> A few years ago, lines of China mainland tourists eager to take advantage of Hong Kong’s tax-free sales policy formed outside luxury watch and jewelry shops. Now, high-end watch stores in the city sit empty for much of the day.
> 
> “I don’t need another luxury watch,” said David Werner, a Hong Kong resident who owns four luxury watches—two Dunhills, a Chopard and a Movado.“The ones I have will last a long time.”
> 
> Smartwatches are also emerging as another threat to sales of high-end timepieces.
> 
> “This is more practical for me,” said Jai Ignacio of Hong Kong, indicating the Apple smartwatch on his wrist. “I can change the bracelet to steel links when I need to dress up.”
> 
> Tellingly, the TAG Heuer unit of LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton SE has launched a smartwatch line.
> 
> Retailers say that gaudy designs are generally losing favor to simpler luxury watches, loosely defined as timepieces costing at least $3,000 U.S.
> 
> “The market right now is very, very quiet,” said Alain Lam, executive director of Oriental Watch Holdings Ltd., one of the largest luxury watch dealers in Hong Kong. “The more expensive and the shinier the watch, the slower it moves.”
> 
> Meanwhile, middle-income consumers “have adjusted downward their ambitions and buy cheaper watches because they have less money in their pockets,” said Luca Solca, a luxury goods analyst at Exane BNP Paribas.
> 
> Against this backdrop, luxury brands are buying back up to thousands of watches from dealers to make room for newer—and often lower-priced—high-end models, said Erwan Rambourg, global co-head of consumer and retail for HSBC.
> 
> Watch brands may dismantle the gold and precious metals before junking watches that are no longer selling, analysts say. Watch models could also be taken from one market and sold in another part of the world if there is demand.
> 
> “If you don’t destroy these old watches, then you have loads of inventory that won’t sell,” Rambourg said.
> 
> While luxury brands have strict rules over what dealers can do with unsold merchandise, the fear is that excess inventory could
> 
> In the ballroom of a Hong Kong hotel this week, hundreds of traders haggled over prices for new and old luxury watches including Rolex, Audemars Piguet and Patek Philippe. Glass cases displayed thousands of watches and advertised discounts of 32% to 45%.
> 
> Watch trader Eric Bossart sold a new steel-and-gold luxury watch to an Egyptian dealer for $135,000 Hong Kong dollars, a 35% discount to its retail value.
> 
> “The brands don’t really want us to offer discounts, but if we don’t, [the watches] don’t sell,” said Mr. Bossart, who splits his time between Hong Kong and Switzerland.
> 
> Mr. Solca, the Exane BNP Paribas analyst, predicts that more watch brands will need to take steps to help dealers in Hong Kong clear high levels of inventory.
> 
> In May, the chief executive of Cie. Financière Richemont SAannounced that it would buy back its Cartier brand watches following a global sales decline of 18% the month before. CEO Richard Lepeu called it an “exceptional measure” for “exceptional circumstances.”
> 
> Since then, Richemont has also agreed to buy back other brands including Piaget, Montblanc and IWC Schaffhausen, according to some luxury dealers in Hong Kong, who say this is being done on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> “This kind of buyback offer…hasn't happened in the last 20 years,” said Mr. Lam of Oriental Watch.
> 
> Richemont declined to comment. Mr. Lam says that LVMH is also buying back older models of its Tag Heuer, Bulgari and Zenith watches from Oriental, and giving dealers credit to use for new models.
> 
> A LVMH spokeswoman said the luxury house isn't doing anything “outside of the brand’s normal commercial practices to create room for new items in the assortment.”
> 
> In a recent call with analysts, LVMH chief financial officer Jean-Jacques Guiony acknowledged that the buyback of Tag Heuer watches has been “pretty painful.” But bringing down the price point will help sales, he said. LVMH posted a 4% sales increase for its watch and jewelry unit in the first six months of this year.
> 
> Hong Kong watch dealers also say they’ve talked to luxury houses from Chopard to Swatch Group —which owns brands including Omega, Brequet and Blancpain—about the possibility of buybacks to clear the inventory.
> 
> Chopard declined to comment. Swatch Group said it has no plans to buy back watches. “Why should we?” a Swatch Group spokesman said. “Our products aren't food products that have a date of expiration.”
> 
> Waning demand for luxury watches has even affected the used-watch market in Hong Kong.
> 
> Rolexes are largely holding their value, but consumers who pawn Cartier and Franck Muller watches are getting 20% to 30% less cash than they did a few years ago, said Edward Chan, chief executive of Oi Wan Pawnshop Credit Holdings Ltd.
> 
> “For luxury watches, we really have to check out the amount we can sell it for before we offer customers a price these days,” said Mr. Chan. “We expect a further drop in the luxury market.”


Yay! Rolex is holding its value


----------



## EBMIC

Katrina 3 said:


> Beautiful watch.. And what a lucky guy!
> My husband has the same model in green. Happy anniversary [emoji322]


Thank you!

Can you post hubby's green watch?


----------



## FunBagz

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Can you post hubby's green watch?



Not Katrina, but thought I'd post a photo of my hubby's green sub for you (on my wrist) for you.  Also, you might find the thread linked of interest. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-a-rolex-submariner-flashy.942740/


----------



## EBMIC

FunBagz said:


> Not Katrina, but thought I'd post a photo of my hubby's green sub for you (on my wrist) for you.  Also, you might find the thread linked of interest.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-a-rolex-submariner-flashy.942740/
> 
> View attachment 3437418


Wow, stunning.  I love that color!!! Congrats!


----------



## Katrina 3

FunBagz said:


> Not Katrina, but thought I'd post a photo of my hubby's green sub for you (on my wrist) for you.  Also, you might find the thread linked of interest.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/is-a-rolex-submariner-flashy.942740/
> 
> View attachment 3437418



Oh so stunning on a female wrist!


----------



## uhpharm01

LadyBaginess said:


> My gold and steel Rolex I think 31mm size...datejust ..oyster strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437013


You have such great taste


----------



## cherrycher

Just got my first Rolex sized today [emoji1]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 31mm Lady Datejust with MOP dial. [emoji7]


----------



## hammerofdawn




----------



## NuttyElla

Hi Rolex lovers, I posted a while back my steel datejust 31mm with diamond bezel. I had bought one with a silver diamond dot dial and was dithering about changing it for the blue. I made the change but I wasn't happy with that either so swapped back to the silver (Rolex St James's were wonderful and helpful). Anyway a few months on and I'm still looking at other watches and not completely happy with mine. After much soul searching (yes I realise it's only a watch  I've admitted to myself that I don't love the watch on me and that what I have really hankered after all along is the solid everose version. Clearly this is more expensive and I didn't want to spend that money at the time but since researching the pre owned market and having a clear out of my jewellery box I've realised I can afford to get a good pre owned one. I've seen one which is in like new condition and a fair price but I just wanted to ask your advice on the dial. It has a white mop dial with romans. It is quite a colourful mop which is beautiful but do you think that is too much for a solid rose gold watch? This is for every day wear. Do any of you have a rose gold watch with mop dial? Do you love it?? Please give me your opinions, I can't get this wrong again...! Here is a photo of the watch but the mop isn't captured well in the photo. Thanks all


----------



## Emma6

I think it's a nice watch for everyday. I love MOP but I'm not a fan of rose gold I'd prefer white or yellow gold.


----------



## NuttyElla

Thanks Emma6. Yellow gold doesn't suit my skin tone unfortunately and I feel that the white is too close to the steel that I'm changing. So it's definitely got to be rose!


----------



## Emma6

Well you've picked the rose gold as your metal. Do you love the MOP? If your having doubts about it maybe keep looking for a face that you love or you could buy this watch and always have the face changed to a plain face?


----------



## 26Alexandra

I think that is a gorgeous watch. Great for every occasion.


----------



## baghagg

NuttyElla said:


> Hi Rolex lovers, I posted a while back my steel datejust 31mm with diamond bezel. I had bought one with a silver diamond dot dial and was dithering about changing it for the blue. I made the change but I wasn't happy with that either so swapped back to the silver (Rolex St James's were wonderful and helpful). Anyway a few months on and I'm still looking at other watches and not completely happy with mine. After much soul searching (yes I realise it's only a watch  I've admitted to myself that I don't love the watch on me and that what I have really hankered after all along is the solid everose version. Clearly this is more expensive and I didn't want to spend that money at the time but since researching the pre owned market and having a clear out of my jewellery box I've realised I can afford to get a good pre owned one. I've seen one which is in like new condition and a fair price but I just wanted to ask your advice on the dial. It has a white mop dial with romans. It is quite a colourful mop which is beautiful but do you think that is too much for a solid rose gold watch? This is for every day wear. Do any of you have a rose gold watch with mop dial? Do you love it?? Please give me your opinions, I can't get this wrong again...! Here is a photo of the watch but the mop isn't captured well in the photo. Thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444602


This watch is beautiful!   I'm a fan of pink/rose gold,  my Cartier and VCA are all in rose gold.   My only concern would be a full gold watch getting all banged up,  since 18kt gold is pretty soft.   I will eventually be purchasing the everose/stainless version just to add some semblance of durability.   If this is not a concern to you,  and the watch is in good condition and the price is right,  I say go for it.   Let us know what you decide.


----------



## janney

baghagg said:


> This watch is beautiful!   I'm a fan of pink/rose gold,  my Cartier and VCA are all in rose gold.   My only concern would be a full gold watch getting all banged up,  since 18kt gold is pretty soft.   I will eventually be purchasing the everose/stainless version just to add some semblance of durability.   If this is not a concern to you,  and the watch is in good condition and the price is right,  I say go for it.   Let us know what you decide.


That watch is beautiful.  I wish it could be mine.


----------



## pennychiou

janney said:


> That watch is beautiful.  I wish it could be mine.


Agree with Janney.  This one is very very beautiful but the presidential is always beyond my budget range.


----------



## TomK85

This beauty


----------



## NuttyElla

pennychiou said:


> Agree with Janney.  This one is very very beautiful but the presidential is always beyond my budget range.



It's probably beyond my budget range too really. It won't affect my financial commitments but I will have to go without other luxuries for a while (quite a while!). Is it worth it..??!! 

Thanks to everyone who gave their opinion.


----------



## betty.lee

TomK85 said:


> This beauty



this is on my want list. love this watch and that little bit of green.


----------



## TomK85

betty.lee said:


> this is on my want list. love this watch and that little bit of green.



Tx! Still like it more than the newer black/blue. Favourite is still the pepsi but that is only in WG


----------



## zfamme

*NuttyElla*, maybe rolex isn't for you? there are a ton of other good watch brands out there that you may want to consider. the one on your pic is nice though but if you are not absolutely sure about it, then don't settle.


----------



## betty.lee

TomK85 said:


> Tx! Still like it more than the newer black/blue. Favourite is still the pepsi but that is only in WG



me too. I think it's far classier than than "batman".  don't get me wrong tho if I had that kind cash lying around I'd pick one up. [emoji6] I love love the Pepsi but yea WG far beyond my reach. I sometimes see a nice vintage one that isn't all faded come up for sale.


----------



## TomK85

betty.lee said:


> me too. I think it's far classier than than "batman".  don't get me wrong tho if I had that kind cash lying around I'd pick one up. [emoji6] I love love the Pepsi but yea WG far beyond my reach. I sometimes see a nice vintage one that isn't all faded come up for sale.


I'll prefer a faded . Nice 1675. Unfortunately prices are only getting higher


----------



## NuttyElla

So I got it... Thanks to everyone who commented. Think I'm finally happy...! [emoji4]


----------



## 26Alexandra

NuttyElla said:


> So I got it... Thanks to everyone who commented. Think I'm finally happy...! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449063



It suits you very well!


----------



## Bitten

So it's a quiet Friday here and I just happen to have some in-SANELY exciting news to share 
Allow me to introduce my WG Pearlmaster 29 with white MOP Roman dial 
I have admired this watch from afar since I was 18. 15 years later and I am so thrilled to be able to own such a significant piece of jewellery. The Pearlmaster isn't the trendiest Rolex, nor the most recognisable, but to me I have always loved the design, the weight of the watch and the beauty of the bracelet. Wearing this watch I feel like I've hit my stride, like my 30s are only going to continue to be an experience of growth in both my professional and my personal life.  It is a perfect combination of sport and elegance and I could not be more happy to add this stunning piece to my jewellery collection.


----------



## imgg

Bitten said:


> So it's a quiet Friday here and I just happen to have some in-SANELY exciting news to share
> Allow me to introduce my WG Pearlmaster 29 with white MOP Roman dial
> I have admired this watch from afar since I was 18. 15 years later and I am so thrilled to be able to own such a significant piece of jewellery. The Pearlmaster isn't the trendiest Rolex, nor the most recognisable, but to me I have always loved the design, the weight of the watch and the beauty of the bracelet. Wearing this watch I feel like I've hit my stride, like my 30s are only going to continue to be an experience of growth in both my professional and my personal life.  It is a perfect combination of sport and elegance and I could not be more happy to add this stunning piece to my jewellery collection.
> View attachment 3449711


Congrats!!  I love my PM too.


----------



## uhpharm01

Bitten said:


> So it's a quiet Friday here and I just happen to have some in-SANELY exciting news to share
> Allow me to introduce my WG Pearlmaster 29 with white MOP Roman dial
> I have admired this watch from afar since I was 18. 15 years later and I am so thrilled to be able to own such a significant piece of jewellery. The Pearlmaster isn't the trendiest Rolex, nor the most recognisable, but to me I have always loved the design, the weight of the watch and the beauty of the bracelet. Wearing this watch I feel like I've hit my stride, like my 30s are only going to continue to be an experience of growth in both my professional and my personal life.  It is a perfect combination of sport and elegance and I could not be more happy to add this stunning piece to my jewellery collection.
> View attachment 3449711


That's a really nice one


----------



## Bitten

imgg said:


> Congrats!!  I love my PM too.





uhpharm01 said:


> That's a really nice one


Thank you so much! This is truly an exciting addition for me. There are threads here on tPF where we used to list our 'dream' jewellery pieces and I remember listing a white gold pearlmaster and now it's actually on my wrist! I couldn't be happier with my first Rolex


----------



## NuttyElla

Bitten said:


> Thank you so much! This is truly an exciting addition for me. There are threads here on tPF where we used to list our 'dream' jewellery pieces and I remember listing a white gold pearlmaster and now it's actually on my wrist! I couldn't be happier with my first Rolex



Congratulations Bitten, it's gorgeous. Have fun staring at it [emoji16]


----------



## Katrina 3

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Can you post hubby's green watch?






I like to borrow my husband's hulk sometimes


----------



## Katrina 3

Bitten said:


> So it's a quiet Friday here and I just happen to have some in-SANELY exciting news to share
> Allow me to introduce my WG Pearlmaster 29 with white MOP Roman dial
> I have admired this watch from afar since I was 18. 15 years later and I am so thrilled to be able to own such a significant piece of jewellery. The Pearlmaster isn't the trendiest Rolex, nor the most recognisable, but to me I have always loved the design, the weight of the watch and the beauty of the bracelet. Wearing this watch I feel like I've hit my stride, like my 30s are only going to continue to be an experience of growth in both my professional and my personal life.  It is a perfect combination of sport and elegance and I could not be more happy to add this stunning piece to my jewellery collection.
> View attachment 3449711



This is an absolutely beautiful watch. Wear in good health


----------



## Bitten

NuttyElla said:


> Congratulations Bitten, it's gorgeous. Have fun staring at it [emoji16]


Thank you so much *NuttyElla *I adore it! I hope you are in love with yours also, it's absolutely stunning 



Katrina 3 said:


> This is an absolutely beautiful watch. Wear in good health


 You're so kind, thank you so much


----------



## janney

NuttyElla said:


> So I got it... Thanks to everyone who commented. Think I'm finally happy...! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449063


I am green with envy. Congratulations!


----------



## Zeusiee

Here's mine...my husband's gift for our 25th anniversary (which is next year) but SA said that there's a price increase for this particular model so he decided to get it sooner...
	

		
			
		

		
	




its the two tone Yachmaster with blue face in 40mm, i opted for the bigger face so i can see the time better and I love it!!![emoji3]


----------



## Bitten

Zeusiee said:


> Here's mine...my husband's gift for our 25th anniversary (which is next year) but SA said that there's a price increase for this particular model so he decided to get it sooner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451020
> 
> 
> its the two tone Yachmaster with blue face in 40mm, i opted for the bigger face so i can see the time better and I love it!!![emoji3]


It's gorgeous - and congratulations! 25 years is such an achievement


----------



## Zeusiee

Bitten said:


> It's gorgeous - and congratulations! 25 years is such an achievement



Thank you Bitten! I wear it everyday because it's very  special to me...[emoji3]


----------



## pennychiou

NuttyElla said:


> So I got it... Thanks to everyone who commented. Think I'm finally happy...! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449063


It looks even better on your wrist than in the box.  Congratulation.


----------



## TChip5

Torn about which one to choose, help? 
Thanks


----------



## Katrina 3

TChip5 said:


> Torn about which one to choose, help?
> Thanks



Love the berry face.. So feminine.


----------



## thewildraven

Perhaps neither is truly want you want ... x


----------



## MatAllston

TChip5 said:


> Torn about which one to choose, help?
> Thanks



I have the exact combo in blue but with stick markers and I love it. I say the blue dial.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I like both colors.  I would choose the one which matches my wardrobe the most.


----------



## uhpharm01

TChip5 said:


> Torn about which one to choose, help?
> Thanks


That's it I'm going back to school. I need more money for watches. Lol


----------



## NuttyElla

TChip5 said:


> Torn about which one to choose, help?
> Thanks



I think it depends if you have other watches or if this will be for every day wear. I love the red grape but the blue seems a bit more "neutral" so may be easier to wear. Ultimately you have to get the one you love though - you don't want to end up like me changing it multiple times until you're finally happy..! I love the different coloured numerals on both colours.


----------



## JenW

TChip5 said:


> Torn about which one to choose, help?
> Thanks



I prefer the grape. The blue is too cool with the steel. IMO.


----------



## Emma6

Purple face


----------



## scarlet555

I like the feminine grape, but how big are these?


----------



## scarlet555

NuttyElla said:


> Hi Rolex lovers, I posted a while back my steel datejust 31mm with diamond bezel. I had bought one with a silver diamond dot dial and was dithering about changing it for the blue. I made the change but I wasn't happy with that either so swapped back to the silver (Rolex St James's were wonderful and helpful). Anyway a few months on and I'm still looking at other watches and not completely happy with mine. After much soul searching (yes I realise it's only a watch  I've admitted to myself that I don't love the watch on me and that what I have really hankered after all along is the solid everose version. Clearly this is more expensive and I didn't want to spend that money at the time but since researching the pre owned market and having a clear out of my jewellery box I've realised I can afford to get a good pre owned one. I've seen one which is in like new condition and a fair price but I just wanted to ask your advice on the dial. It has a white mop dial with romans. It is quite a colourful mop which is beautiful but do you think that is too much for a solid rose gold watch? This is for every day wear. Do any of you have a rose gold watch with mop dial? Do you love it?? Please give me your opinions, I can't get this wrong again...! Here is a photo of the watch but the mop isn't captured well in the photo. Thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444602



Rose gold rolex is beautiful and can be an everyday watch.  I never liked it till I tried it, then it was love! Some people wear gold bracelets all the time, so why not a gold watch.  I thought rose gold watch looked more subtle than the yellow gold and made a better everyday watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

scarlet555 said:


> I like the feminine grape, but how big are these?


31mm


----------



## milodrinker

TChip5 said:


> Torn about which one to choose, help?
> Thanks



Red grape! Always loved this.


----------



## mch1956

I just got the red grape in the 36 size and it's been very wearable. For fall/winter i think it will work best with darker clothes


----------



## hammerofdawn

Very nice


----------



## scarlet555

mch1956 said:


> I just got the red grape in the 36 size and it's been very wearable. For fall/winter i think it will work best with darker clothes



This is beautiful, I was thinking about this one. Love the 36!  The 31 is too dainty for me!!


----------



## TChip5

Thanks for your reply! I agree the blue is "more "neutral but I choose the purple...for every day it adds a little colorful fun.


----------



## TChip5

scarlet555 said:


> I like the feminine grape, but how big are these?


31mm  I love the larger models but this size looked perfect for me.


----------



## TChip5

Thanks everyone for your helpful replies.  I chose the purple and love it!


----------



## uhpharm01

mch1956 said:


> I just got the red grape in the 36 size and it's been very wearable. For fall/winter i think it will work best with darker clothes


Very nice and under the radar watch


----------



## NuttyElla

TChip5 said:


> Thanks everyone for your helpful replies.  I chose the purple and love it!



Congratulations! Enjoy it!


----------



## NuttyElla

scarlet555 said:


> Rose gold rolex is beautiful and can be an everyday watch.  I never liked it till I tried it, then it was love! Some people wear gold bracelets all the time, so why not a gold watch.  I thought rose gold watch looked more subtle than the yellow gold and made a better everyday watch.



Thanks Scarlet555. I got the watch and am loving it. The gold looks a different colour in different lights and the mop dial has so much life. I've worn it every day with jeans and t shirt or work clothes. You're right it goes with everything! x


----------



## cocodiamonds

My Tiffany t wire and Cartier love with my Rolex


----------



## Tonimichelle

mch1956 said:


> I just got the red grape in the 36 size and it's been very wearable. For fall/winter i think it will work best with darker clothes


Beautiful! I have this colour in the 31 and I love it


----------



## llalaill

Hi everyone! I was hoping to get your opinions regarding a new Rolex watch. This will be my first high end watch and after looking at multiple different watches, I've narrowed it down to a Rolex datejust. Now I'm just trying to pick the details. I'm deciding between the 31mm and 36mm sizes and two tone with rose gold vs yellow gold. Deciding between diamond markers or roman numeral markers. I definitely want a MOP dial, domed bezel, and jubilee bracelet. 

For a little background on myself, I just turned 30. I don't wear a lot of jewelry but always wear my VCA alhambra bracelet (in the pictures) and sometimes my Cartier love bangle (was on my left wrist when I tried on the watches), occasionally some diamond studs or simple earrings. I'm ok with switching my VCA bracelet to the other wrist if it clashes with the watch. I usually dress pretty casually except for work, which is business casual. I work in a pretty conservative environment so don't want to be too flashy. I definitely want this to be my everyday watch and am planning on getting another watch as a dressy watch in the future. 

I've included some pictures of the watches I tried on in store. They didn't have the exact combination I wanted but at least got some idea. I'm sorry for the huge picture sizes! Don't know how to size them down. Please let me know your opinions about which size is better (31mm vs 36mm), which color choice (rose vs yellow gold), and what markers (diamond vs roman numerals). Any other opinions/suggestions/advice recommended as well. Thanks so much! And sorry for the long post!


1. Datejust - 36mm, stainless steel with yellow gold, MOP dial with diamond markers






2. Datejust - 31mm, stainless steel with rose gold, MOP dial with roman numeral markers (this one has the diamond VI but I don't love it, would do diamond or roman numeral only markers)


----------



## milodrinker

llalaill said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping to get your opinions regarding a new Rolex watch. This will be my first high end watch and after looking at multiple different watches, I've narrowed it down to a Rolex datejust. Now I'm just trying to pick the details. I'm deciding between the 31mm and 36mm sizes and two tone with rose gold vs yellow gold. Deciding between diamond markers or roman numeral markers. I definitely want a MOP dial, domed bezel, and jubilee bracelet.
> 
> For a little background on myself, I just turned 30. I don't wear a lot of jewelry but always wear my VCA alhambra bracelet (in the pictures) and sometimes my Cartier love bangle (was on my left wrist when I tried on the watches), occasionally some diamond studs or simple earrings. I'm ok with switching my VCA bracelet to the other wrist if it clashes with the watch. I usually dress pretty casually except for work, which is business casual. I work in a pretty conservative environment so don't want to be too flashy. I definitely want this to be my everyday watch and am planning on getting another watch as a dressy watch in the future.
> 
> I've included some pictures of the watches I tried on in store. They didn't have the exact combination I wanted but at least got some idea. I'm sorry for the huge picture sizes! Don't know how to size them down. Please let me know your opinions about which size is better (31mm vs 36mm), which color choice (rose vs yellow gold), and what markers (diamond vs roman numerals). Any other opinions/suggestions/advice recommended as well. Thanks so much! And sorry for the long post!
> 
> 
> 1. Datejust - 36mm, stainless steel with yellow gold, MOP dial with diamond markers
> 
> View attachment 3460365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Datejust - 31mm, stainless steel with rose gold, MOP dial with roman numeral markers (this one has the diamond VI but I don't love it, would do diamond or roman numeral only markers)
> 
> View attachment 3460366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460367



Love the look of 31 on you. Excellent tastes! I would do the roman numerals as I find diamond markers too dressy for everyday. Good luck deciding!


----------



## baghagg

llalaill said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping to get your opinions regarding a new Rolex watch. This will be my first high end watch and after looking at multiple different watches, I've narrowed it down to a Rolex datejust. Now I'm just trying to pick the details. I'm deciding between the 31mm and 36mm sizes and two tone with rose gold vs yellow gold. Deciding between diamond markers or roman numeral markers. I definitely want a MOP dial, domed bezel, and jubilee bracelet.
> 
> For a little background on myself, I just turned 30. I don't wear a lot of jewelry but always wear my VCA alhambra bracelet (in the pictures) and sometimes my Cartier love bangle (was on my left wrist when I tried on the watches), occasionally some diamond studs or simple earrings. I'm ok with switching my VCA bracelet to the other wrist if it clashes with the watch. I usually dress pretty casually except for work, which is business casual. I work in a pretty conservative environment so don't want to be too flashy. I definitely want this to be my everyday watch and am planning on getting another watch as a dressy watch in the future.
> 
> I've included some pictures of the watches I tried on in store. They didn't have the exact combination I wanted but at least got some idea. I'm sorry for the huge picture sizes! Don't know how to size them down. Please let me know your opinions about which size is better (31mm vs 36mm), which color choice (rose vs yellow gold), and what markers (diamond vs roman numerals). Any other opinions/suggestions/advice recommended as well. Thanks so much! And sorry for the long post!
> 
> 
> 1. Datejust - 36mm, stainless steel with yellow gold, MOP dial with diamond markers
> 
> View attachment 3460365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Datejust - 31mm, stainless steel with rose gold, MOP dial with roman numeral markers (this one has the diamond VI but I don't love it, would do diamond or roman numeral only markers)
> 
> View attachment 3460366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460367


I love the 31 on you exactly as is! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## NuttyElla

llalaill said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping to get your opinions regarding a new Rolex watch. This will be my first high end watch and after looking at multiple different watches, I've narrowed it down to a Rolex datejust. Now I'm just trying to pick the details. I'm deciding between the 31mm and 36mm sizes and two tone with rose gold vs yellow gold. Deciding between diamond markers or roman numeral markers. I definitely want a MOP dial, domed bezel, and jubilee bracelet.
> 
> For a little background on myself, I just turned 30. I don't wear a lot of jewelry but always wear my VCA alhambra bracelet (in the pictures) and sometimes my Cartier love bangle (was on my left wrist when I tried on the watches), occasionally some diamond studs or simple earrings. I'm ok with switching my VCA bracelet to the other wrist if it clashes with the watch. I usually dress pretty casually except for work, which is business casual. I work in a pretty conservative environment so don't want to be too flashy. I definitely want this to be my everyday watch and am planning on getting another watch as a dressy watch in the future.
> 
> I've included some pictures of the watches I tried on in store. They didn't have the exact combination I wanted but at least got some idea. I'm sorry for the huge picture sizes! Don't know how to size them down. Please let me know your opinions about which size is better (31mm vs 36mm), which color choice (rose vs yellow gold), and what markers (diamond vs roman numerals). Any other opinions/suggestions/advice recommended as well. Thanks so much! And sorry for the long post!
> 
> 
> 1. Datejust - 36mm, stainless steel with yellow gold, MOP dial with diamond markers
> 
> View attachment 3460365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Datejust - 31mm, stainless steel with rose gold, MOP dial with roman numeral markers (this one has the diamond VI but I don't love it, would do diamond or roman numeral only markers)
> 
> View attachment 3460366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460367



I love that second one on you it looks gorgeous! Really suits you.


----------



## Bitten

llalaill said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping to get your opinions regarding a new Rolex watch. This will be my first high end watch and after looking at multiple different watches, I've narrowed it down to a Rolex datejust. Now I'm just trying to pick the details. I'm deciding between the 31mm and 36mm sizes and two tone with rose gold vs yellow gold. Deciding between diamond markers or roman numeral markers. I definitely want a MOP dial, domed bezel, and jubilee bracelet.
> 
> For a little background on myself, I just turned 30. I don't wear a lot of jewelry but always wear my VCA alhambra bracelet (in the pictures) and sometimes my Cartier love bangle (was on my left wrist when I tried on the watches), occasionally some diamond studs or simple earrings. I'm ok with switching my VCA bracelet to the other wrist if it clashes with the watch. I usually dress pretty casually except for work, which is business casual. I work in a pretty conservative environment so don't want to be too flashy. I definitely want this to be my everyday watch and am planning on getting another watch as a dressy watch in the future.
> 
> I've included some pictures of the watches I tried on in store. They didn't have the exact combination I wanted but at least got some idea. I'm sorry for the huge picture sizes! Don't know how to size them down. Please let me know your opinions about which size is better (31mm vs 36mm), which color choice (rose vs yellow gold), and what markers (diamond vs roman numerals). Any other opinions/suggestions/advice recommended as well. Thanks so much! And sorry for the long post!
> 
> 
> 1. Datejust - 36mm, stainless steel with yellow gold, MOP dial with diamond markers
> 
> View attachment 3460365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Datejust - 31mm, stainless steel with rose gold, MOP dial with roman numeral markers (this one has the diamond VI but I don't love it, would do diamond or roman numeral only markers)
> 
> View attachment 3460366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460367



Definitely another vote for the second watch, the 31mm - it's completely stunning on you, a slightly less common combination with the metals and the bezel and the dial - truly an individual watch that looks really beautiful on you


----------



## Emma6

36mm, YG, Roman Numerals. Please post a pick when you get it as this is the exact watch I would love to own & I have never seen a photo of one IRL [emoji4]


----------



## Melow

llalaill said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping to get your opinions regarding a new Rolex watch. This will be my first high end watch and after looking at multiple different watches, I've narrowed it down to a Rolex datejust. Now I'm just trying to pick the details. I'm deciding between the 31mm and 36mm sizes and two tone with rose gold vs yellow gold. Deciding between diamond markers or roman numeral markers. I definitely want a MOP dial, domed bezel, and jubilee bracelet.
> 
> For a little background on myself, I just turned 30. I don't wear a lot of jewelry but always wear my VCA alhambra bracelet (in the pictures) and sometimes my Cartier love bangle (was on my left wrist when I tried on the watches), occasionally some diamond studs or simple earrings. I'm ok with switching my VCA bracelet to the other wrist if it clashes with the watch. I usually dress pretty casually except for work, which is business casual. I work in a pretty conservative environment so don't want to be too flashy. I definitely want this to be my everyday watch and am planning on getting another watch as a dressy watch in the future.
> 
> I've included some pictures of the watches I tried on in store. They didn't have the exact combination I wanted but at least got some idea. I'm sorry for the huge picture sizes! Don't know how to size them down. Please let me know your opinions about which size is better (31mm vs 36mm), which color choice (rose vs yellow gold), and what markers (diamond vs roman numerals). Any other opinions/suggestions/advice recommended as well. Thanks so much! And sorry for the long post!
> 
> 
> 1. Datejust - 36mm, stainless steel with yellow gold, MOP dial with diamond markers
> 
> View attachment 3460365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Datejust - 31mm, stainless steel with rose gold, MOP dial with roman numeral markers (this one has the diamond VI but I don't love it, would do diamond or roman numeral only markers)
> 
> View attachment 3460366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460367



I love love the second one!


I would just wish that it would be in fluted bezel! I always thought I loved diamond markers but more I look it at I love the on you have on more!!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I just turned 30 yesterday! Got myself my own Rolex!  my first piece with my hard earned! Feeling accomplished in a sense!


----------



## milodrinker

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I just turned 30 yesterday! Got myself my own Rolex!  my first piece with my hard earned! Feeling accomplished in a sense!



Congrats! Enjoy your watch in good health!

Is that red grape dial in 26?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

milodrinker said:


> Congrats! Enjoy your watch in good health!
> 
> Is that red grape dial in 26?


Thank you very much! It's a black dial in 26. The lady date just with Romans. Was actually wanting the index in black dial but it looks rather simple as per photo! Then I had the choice to choose between a silver dial and a blue dial. But I still prefer the black dial!


----------



## NuttyElla

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I just turned 30 yesterday! Got myself my own Rolex!  my first piece with my hard earned! Feeling accomplished in a sense!



Congratulations! Such a classic will go with everything. I hope you treasure it for years to come. And happy birthday!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

NuttyElla said:


> Congratulations! Such a classic will go with everything. I hope you treasure it for years to come. And happy birthday!


Thank you very much!!!!! Yeah I will it's such a memory as I walked in the boutique with my lil fam and lil bro!  thanks again for the birthday wish!


----------



## llalaill

milodrinker said:


> Love the look of 31 on you. Excellent tastes! I would do the roman numerals as I find diamond markers too dressy for everyday. Good luck deciding!





baghagg said:


> I love the 31 on you exactly as is!





NuttyElla said:


> I love that second one on you it looks gorgeous! Really suits you.





Bitten said:


> Definitely another vote for the second watch, the 31mm - it's completely stunning on you, a slightly less common combination with the metals and the bezel and the dial - truly an individual watch that looks really beautiful on you





Emma6 said:


> 36mm, YG, Roman Numerals. Please post a pick when you get it as this is the exact watch I would love to own & I have never seen a photo of one IRL





Melow said:


> I love love the second one!
> 
> 
> I would just wish that it would be in fluted bezel! I always thought I loved diamond markers but more I look it at I love the on you have on more!!




Thank you all so much for your replies. I'm going to go back to my local Rolex store and try on the watches again. The SA really felt the 36mm looked the best on me in real life but now I can't tell based on the pictures! 

I do have another question and would love to get some opinions. Do you guys think a two tone Rolex is too flashy for everyday wear? Or Rolex in general? Especially in a conservative environment? I love my luxury items but also don't want to appear like I'm showing off ...


----------



## Katrina 3

llalaill said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies. I'm going to go back to my local Rolex store and try on the watches again. The SA really felt the 36mm looked the best on me in real life but now I can't tell based on the pictures!
> 
> I do have another question and would love to get some opinions. Do you guys think a two tone Rolex is too flashy for everyday wear? Or Rolex in general? Especially in a conservative environment? I love my luxury items but also don't want to appear like I'm showing off ...



I love the 31 on you personally ... And two tone isn't flashy for everyday wear, I have a 31mm two tone and I think it's very versatile!


----------



## NuttyElla

llalaill said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies. I'm going to go back to my local Rolex store and try on the watches again. The SA really felt the 36mm looked the best on me in real life but now I can't tell based on the pictures!
> 
> I do have another question and would love to get some opinions. Do you guys think a two tone Rolex is too flashy for everyday wear? Or Rolex in general? Especially in a conservative environment? I love my luxury items but also don't want to appear like I'm showing off ...



Re Rolex being too much I'd say it depends on your line of work. Where a Rolex (or any expensive watch) may not be appropriate could be some patient facing roles, eg doctor, nurse, psychologist, or social work, prison officer, politician perhaps? In the vast majority of office based roles I'd say a Rolex probably wouldn't even be noticed particularly. I wear my gold one to the office and I don't feel uncomfortable and indeed I don't think my colleagues even notice it. If it really is very conservative (but not inappropriate environment for an expensive watch) the smaller more classic one might suit better? In a normal office environment I definitely would not say that a 2 tone Rolex would be too much. Perhaps some of the larger, diamond set Hublots or similar might be too flashy but definitely not a lovely classic Rolex imo!


----------



## hammerofdawn

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thank you very much! It's a black dial in 26. The lady date just with Romans. Was actually wanting the index in black dial but it looks rather simple as per photo! Then I had the choice to choose between a silver dial and a blue dial. But I still prefer the black dial!



Wow very nice, congrats.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

hammerofdawn said:


> Wow very nice, congrats.


Thank you!!! ❤️


----------



## llalaill

Katrina 3 said:


> I love the 31 on you personally ... And two tone isn't flashy for everyday wear, I have a 31mm two tone and I think it's very versatile!





NuttyElla said:


> Re Rolex being too much I'd say it depends on your line of work. Where a Rolex (or any expensive watch) may not be appropriate could be some patient facing roles, eg doctor, nurse, psychologist, or social work, prison officer, politician perhaps? In the vast majority of office based roles I'd say a Rolex probably wouldn't even be noticed particularly. I wear my gold one to the office and I don't feel uncomfortable and indeed I don't think my colleagues even notice it. If it really is very conservative (but not inappropriate environment for an expensive watch) the smaller more classic one might suit better? In a normal office environment I definitely would not say that a 2 tone Rolex would be too much. Perhaps some of the larger, diamond set Hublots or similar might be too flashy but definitely not a lovely classic Rolex imo!



Thanks so much! In the end, I think I'm going to save my Rolex purchase for another time. I feel like Rolex is too recognized of a brand and too flashy for my everyday wear. I think I'm going to get a watch on a leather band. Might be getting a two tone Rolex or all rose gold rolex in a smaller size for a dressy watch instead!


----------



## NuttyElla

llalaill said:


> Thanks so much! In the end, I think I'm going to save my Rolex purchase for another time. I feel like Rolex is too recognized of a brand and too flashy for my everyday wear. I think I'm going to get a watch on a leather band. Might be getting a two tone Rolex or all rose gold rolex in a smaller size for a dressy watch instead!



Ooooo go for the all rose gold! And show us pictures! I'm LOVING mine - finally happy with my watch!


----------



## TChip5

Bitten said:


> So it's a quiet Friday here and I just happen to have some in-SANELY exciting news to share
> Allow me to introduce my WG Pearlmaster 29 with white MOP Roman dial
> I have admired this watch from afar since I was 18. 15 years later and I am so thrilled to be able to own such a significant piece of jewellery. The Pearlmaster isn't the trendiest Rolex, nor the most recognisable, but to me I have always loved the design, the weight of the watch and the beauty of the bracelet. Wearing this watch I feel like I've hit my stride, like my 30s are only going to continue to be an experience of growth in both my professional and my personal life.  It is a perfect combination of sport and elegance and I could not be more happy to add this stunning piece to my jewellery collection.
> View attachment 3449711


Congratulations its perfect!


----------



## Bitten

Firstchanellv28 said:


> I just turned 30 yesterday! Got myself my own Rolex!  my first piece with my hard earned! Feeling accomplished in a sense!



Congratulations! It's gorgeous - and a very satisfying gift for yourself  



TChip5 said:


> Congratulations its perfect!



Thank you for your kind words - I am in love with it


----------



## Zucnarf

llalaill said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping to get your opinions regarding a new Rolex watch. This will be my first high end watch and after looking at multiple different watches, I've narrowed it down to a Rolex datejust. Now I'm just trying to pick the details. I'm deciding between the 31mm and 36mm sizes and two tone with rose gold vs yellow gold. Deciding between diamond markers or roman numeral markers. I definitely want a MOP dial, domed bezel, and jubilee bracelet.
> 
> For a little background on myself, I just turned 30. I don't wear a lot of jewelry but always wear my VCA alhambra bracelet (in the pictures) and sometimes my Cartier love bangle (was on my left wrist when I tried on the watches), occasionally some diamond studs or simple earrings. I'm ok with switching my VCA bracelet to the other wrist if it clashes with the watch. I usually dress pretty casually except for work, which is business casual. I work in a pretty conservative environment so don't want to be too flashy. I definitely want this to be my everyday watch and am planning on getting another watch as a dressy watch in the future.
> 
> I've included some pictures of the watches I tried on in store. They didn't have the exact combination I wanted but at least got some idea. I'm sorry for the huge picture sizes! Don't know how to size them down. Please let me know your opinions about which size is better (31mm vs 36mm), which color choice (rose vs yellow gold), and what markers (diamond vs roman numerals). Any other opinions/suggestions/advice recommended as well. Thanks so much! And sorry for the long post!
> 
> 
> 1. Datejust - 36mm, stainless steel with yellow gold, MOP dial with diamond markers
> 
> View attachment 3460365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Datejust - 31mm, stainless steel with rose gold, MOP dial with roman numeral markers (this one has the diamond VI but I don't love it, would do diamond or roman numeral only markers)
> 
> View attachment 3460366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460367



Could you please share the price for all 3?


----------



## llalaill

Zucnarf said:


> Could you please share the price for all 3?



The 36mm two tone with MOP and diamond markers was $15,700. I can't remember the price of the 31mm ... I think around 10-12K?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

I'm interested in purchasing a 36 mm stainless steel date just how much do stores offer off percentage wise from the retail price?


----------



## Zucnarf

llalaill said:


> The 36mm two tone with MOP and diamond markers was $15,700. I can't remember the price of the 31mm ... I think around 10-12K?



Thank you [emoji257]


----------



## chessmont

lvjunkyxo said:


> I'm interested in purchasing a 36 mm stainless steel date just how much do stores offer off percentage wise from the retail price?



Not an exact comparison, but I jut bought a stainless steel Submariner and they only gave me a discount of the tax which was around 9%...


----------



## jellyv

For all-stainless, it has been 0% to possibly 15% at most in the US.


----------



## LApursenurse

lvjunkyxo said:


> I'm interested in purchasing a 36 mm stainless steel date just how much do stores offer off percentage wise from the retail price?



I bought my 31 mm stainless datejust over a year ago but got 16% off.  I do have a good relationship with my local AD so that definitely helps.


----------



## chessmont

LApursenurse said:


> I bought my 31 mm stainless datejust over a year ago but got 16% off.  I do have a good relationship with my local AD so that definitely helps.



So do I but they are the only AD in the entire county so I guess they have an upper hand...


----------



## AuthenticChanel

llalaill said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping to get your opinions regarding a new Rolex watch. This will be my first high end watch and after looking at multiple different watches, I've narrowed it down to a Rolex datejust. Now I'm just trying to pick the details. I'm deciding between the 31mm and 36mm sizes and two tone with rose gold vs yellow gold. Deciding between diamond markers or roman numeral markers. I definitely want a MOP dial, domed bezel, and jubilee bracelet.
> 
> For a little background on myself, I just turned 30. I don't wear a lot of jewelry but always wear my VCA alhambra bracelet (in the pictures) and sometimes my Cartier love bangle (was on my left wrist when I tried on the watches), occasionally some diamond studs or simple earrings. I'm ok with switching my VCA bracelet to the other wrist if it clashes with the watch. I usually dress pretty casually except for work, which is business casual. I work in a pretty conservative environment so don't want to be too flashy. I definitely want this to be my everyday watch and am planning on getting another watch as a dressy watch in the future.
> 
> I've included some pictures of the watches I tried on in store. They didn't have the exact combination I wanted but at least got some idea. I'm sorry for the huge picture sizes! Don't know how to size them down. Please let me know your opinions about which size is better (31mm vs 36mm), which color choice (rose vs yellow gold), and what markers (diamond vs roman numerals). Any other opinions/suggestions/advice recommended as well. Thanks so much! And sorry for the long post!
> 
> 
> 1. Datejust - 36mm, stainless steel with yellow gold, MOP dial with diamond markers
> 
> View attachment 3460365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Datejust - 31mm, stainless steel with rose gold, MOP dial with roman numeral markers (this one has the diamond VI but I don't love it, would do diamond or roman numeral only markers)
> 
> View attachment 3460366
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460367



Stunning. Love the 31mm on you, the Roman numerals look amazing, do you by chance know the model number of the exact watch?  Aiming to get one as well, thank you!!!!!


----------



## EBMIC

uhpharm01 said:


> Is this the 31mm on you and the 36mm on your husband ? Very nice



I just saw your post, I'm  so sorry I didn't respond sooner.  I'm wearing the 36mm & hubby is wearing the 40mm


----------



## elizabethtwrs

I don't have one at the moment but would love to get an all gold one sometime soon [emoji4]


----------



## Wendela

Datejust 31 rosegold and steel.


----------



## Chagall

Wendela said:


> View attachment 3494894
> View attachment 3494895
> 
> 
> Datejust 31 rosegold and steel.


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## TomK85

My newest to the stable


----------



## Wendela

Me and DH with matching Watches


----------



## lisawhit

.g

Date just - 18k two tone yellow gold - ivory pyramid roman dial - jubilee bracelet - 26mm


----------



## chessmont

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3495962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .g
> 
> Date just - 18k two tone yellow gold - ivory pyramid roman dial - jubilee bracelet - 26mm



Love the dial?  Is this a 26?  It looks just right on your wrist


----------



## lisawhit

chessmont said:


> Love the dial?  Is this a 26?  It looks just right on your wrist



Thank you, yes it's a 26


----------



## jellyv

Wendela said:


> Me and DH with matching Watches


 
Not "matching," but two fine-looking Rolex watches. [emoji122]


----------



## uhpharm01

Wendela said:


> View attachment 3495542
> 
> Me and DH with matching Watches


Is this Rose gold with steel ?thank you


----------



## Wendela

uhpharm01 said:


> Is this Rose gold with steel ?thank you



Yes, they are both rose gold with steel [emoji5]


----------



## Funbags1025

I have my eye on this watch. I've never owned a Rolex, but this watch will definitely be mine! I typically don't like to ask about prices, but does anyone have an idea of what the estimated price of this beauty would be?


----------



## NuttyElla

It's £5,850 in the UK. The website shows the price - maybe just in the UK?


----------



## belleraphon

View attachment 3499272


----------



## Emma6

I'd have trouble deciding which one to pick...[emoji848]. Both are nice, the purple looks casual and the MOP more formal, when compared next to each other


----------



## belleraphon

Emma6 said:


> I'd have trouble deciding which one to pick...[emoji848]. Both are nice, the purple looks casual and the MOP more formal, when compared next to each other


 

I know, exactly my thoughts. So hard to decide.
DH actually prefers the 26mm with the mop on me, but I think it may be a little too small


----------



## Emma6

Well if you both like the MOP, did they have it in a larger size? 

I'm guessing when you buy a Rolex it's a watch your going to keep forever, then I'd pick what I loved more, don't worry about trends - it's you that has to be happy to wear it

I just wanted to add that they are both nice. I love both MOP and the colour purple. I don't have a Rolex myself, I'm still saving but I know I want the YG/SS


----------



## belleraphon

The last pick is the 26mm and the other picks are the 28mm in both the mop and purple.
The 28mm is the new size which apparently only came into stores this week, so not much info or pics on them.
I did try on the 31mm but it looked too big on me.
I think I may need to give myself more time and keep looking at all the gorgeous photos on this thread.
Hope you get yours soon Emma


----------



## Emma6

Thank you. I hope you find the perfect watch for yourself. 26 too small, 31 too big, 28 might be the right fit. [emoji13][emoji4]


----------



## NuttyElla

I think if you love them both equally I'd go with the m o p. It is more classic, will go with everything and Rolex m o p is gorgeous (biased as I have it!). The purple is cute but I think I'd only go for that if I had several watches to chop and change and not for my only/ main watch. Only my opinion. If you know you love the purple more though you should go for that!


----------



## belleraphon

I think I am leaning more towards the mop, NuttyElla. 
This will probably (sadly) be my only Rolex watch, and I want to wear it all day, everyday! 

Still have to decide between 26 (DH's favourite) on me and 28mm.


----------



## NuttyElla

Mine is my one and only too. Be aware that each m o p dial is unique so make sure you look at a few (if available) and see which one you love. Re the size is say go for the 28 if that's the one YOU love. Your husband won't be wearing the watch [emoji4] I think 28 will become the new classic "small" size Rolex as more people go for that over the 26 now it seems.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

This is my first post, so I'd like to briefly introduce myself: My name is Oliver, I'm 30 years old and I share quite a couple of the passions being discussed & "lived" here on the tPF.

Here's my trusty, most worn Rolex - a 16570 Explorer II.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## belleraphon

Beautiful watch Oliver. Looks so elegant with your French cuff and links.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

belleraphon said:


> Beautiful watch Oliver. Looks so elegant with your French cuff and links.



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## baghorr

Can you guys help this newbie please? I'm trying to figure out the meaning of terms. I'd like a rose/SS band. So is the band on here an "oyster" in just SS? Or is the watch model an oyster? Also, this is the 26" so is that size relevant when selecting the new band or is that just the bezel size? Thank you!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

This type bracelet is called a "Pearlmaster Bracelet" and, to the best of my knowledge, it's available in white gold, yellow gold and rose gold (Everose) only (there is a two tone yellow/white gold bracelet, some feature diamonds)

So if the the watch pictured has a steel bracelet, and judging by its look (gap dimensions/stretch) it's pretty unlikely a real Rolex bracelet.

Swapping this (alleged) "Pearlmaster Bracelet" for an Oyster or Jubilee bracelet might or might not be possible (technically) - However Rolex officially doesn't support this kind of swaps if it's not meant to go together from their perspective. Your best bet is to visit an authorized dealer and have him show you the bracelet catalog, he can also tell you what (if any besides the "Pearlmaster Bracelet") will fit your watch. The diameter of the bezel is not of much importance here, it's more an additional indicator. The width of the bracelet and the lugs are important, that's what needs to fit the case.

However, I'm very sorry to say that in my opinion something isn't right with the watch pictured. I apologize, I don't want to sound rude or anything - but it's my gut feeling. 

--

In the world of Rolex "Oyster" foremost is the nickname of the watertight case: https://www.rolex.com/watches/rolex-watchmaking/oyster-case.html

It is also used in conjunction with the bracelet of the professional/sport model type watches and their clasps: https://www.rolex.com/watches/rolex-watchmaking/bracelets.html

There's a model called the "Oyster Perpetual": https://www.rolex.com/watches/oyster-perpetual/m114300-0001.html

Also the term "Oyster Perpetual" is used widely along Rolex models als it refers to the combination of the watertight case and self winding movement.

--

I'm by no means an expert - I tried to keep it brief and informative. I'd happily stand corrected if necessary. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## baghorr

Oliver, you are WONDERFUL! Thank you so much for all that information and for your thoughts regarding authenticity. You saved me thousands of dollars as I was going to get this in hopes of changing some things to customize it. I thought it looked off just from what I've seen, but I'm very new! Again, thank you. You are so helpful!


----------



## imgg

baghorr said:


> Can you guys help this newbie please? I'm trying to figure out the meaning of terms. I'd like a rose/SS band. So is the band on here an "oyster" in just SS? Or is the watch model an oyster? Also, this is the 26" so is that size relevant when selecting the new band or is that just the bezel size? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500609
> View attachment 3500610


I have a pearlmaster watch and the bracelet definitely does not look like this.  Unless it is a really old pearlmaster, but it definitely looks "off."


----------



## baghorr

Thank you. I was going to trade this for a Louis Vuitton purse. So, I am forever greatful for your thoughts. I wasn't crazy about the dial or band, so I had thought I would just customize it. Never guessing it was not authentic. You guys really saved me from losing lots of money here. I'm sure the trader was not intending to steal from me. I'm sure it's just an honest mistake. But, my goodness is that scary! I can't thank you guys enough for your time, thoughts and information. [emoji4]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

baghorr said:


> Oliver, you are WONDERFUL! Thank you so much for all that information and for your thoughts regarding authenticity. You saved me thousands of dollars as I was going to get this in hopes of changing some things to customize it. I thought it looked off just from what I've seen, but I'm very new! Again, thank you. You are so helpful!



Hi!

I'm glad I could be of help! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## youngster

So, at my local AD a few days ago, I was trying on watches and was told that one reason Rolex developed the new 28 mm size for women is that they have found the larger men's watches have been performing better and lasting longer than the smaller sizes.  The smaller sizes just need servicing and repairs more frequently, likely due to the smaller parts being used (?)   So, Rolex is increasing the size to see if that helps.   I've got no idea if this is true or not but it sounds kind of reasonable on the surface.  

First time I tried on the 28 mm size was a few weeks ago, I did like it then but now I'm not as sure.  It just seems a bit bulky and not as understated as the old 26 mm size.  Strange, because I have a couple of midsize 31 mm ones that I love but for some reason the 28 mm size felt a little off, possibly because I've been trying on lots of 26 mm ones lately, looking for something more delicate than my midsize ones.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

It's really hard to verify such statements as Rolex generally does not, at least not publicly, comment on stuff like this. 

My personal take is that it's possible that the numbers Rolex has on file prove that smaller watches/movements are in for a service/repair more often than larger watches and who am I to doubt that. Yet, I can't remember any major "outcry" or big discussions about small watches constantly failing their owners from back when I followed watch/Rolex related forums.

However my gut feeling tells me that there are also possibly much simpler reasons for the change in size, please understand that this is purely speculative from my part in regards to Rolex's decision:

If I look at the wrists of female friends, business partners and also celebrities what I see most often are large watches. Not so much with elegant evening wardrobe, but a lot of times when the style is anything between informal to casual, business casual or business attire. If we stay with Rolex, it's Presidents, Date-Justs, GMT's and Daytonas. Often, not always, bracelets are additionally set pretty wide to create a rather laid back/easy going look. So up-sizing the rather "traditional" lady Rolex/"Dress watch" models might be a try to sell more of them as probably a fair share of their (potential) female customers prefer larger watches nowadays and might feel that 26 mm is just too small, even for a typical "dress watch".

Rolex is usually very consistent with their model styles, change doesn't come easily nor often. Maybe they felt the time was right to make this move. If it truly was, only time will tell. In case of the 42mm Day-Date/President II they even made the move back, whereas the "Airking" was sized up to 40 mm.

All that said, I don't think that you need to fear that a 26mm sized Rolex will give you more trouble or spent more time in service/repair than any other (larger) Rolex you have. Plus, 26 mm are still on Rolex's menu, readily available.

Buy what you feel comfortable with - what you like - what fits your style. And if that is a 26mm Rolex, that's the watch for you and I'm sure it's going to be a wonderful one that you will enjoy - don't worry about it failing. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## jellyv

[QUOTE="the_black_tie_diyer, post: 30743521, member: ]

So up-sizing the rather "traditional" lady Rolex/"Dress watch" models might be a try to sell more of them 



All that said, I don't think that you need to fear that a 26mm sized Rolex will give you more trouble or spent more time in service/repair than any other (larger) Rolex you have. Plus, 26 mm are still on Rolex's menu, readily available.

Oliver[/QUOTE]

+1  to everything Oliver wrote above. It was marketing, not service issues, behind the debut of the 28mm size, I'm certain. The 26mm has been a steady classic and best seller for Rolex among women prior to the big-watch era. It is still the choice of many new customers.


----------



## youngster

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> All that said, I don't think that you need to fear that a 26mm sized Rolex will give you more trouble or spent more time in service/repair than any other (larger) Rolex you have. Plus, 26 mm are still on Rolex's menu, readily available.
> 
> Buy what you feel comfortable with - what you like - what fits your style. And if that is a 26mm Rolex, that's the watch for you and I'm sure it's going to be a wonderful one that you will enjoy - don't worry about it failing.



Oh, I agree, I totally believe in buying what you like and what fits your personal style and not worry about what people say is in style or not.  I like the oversized watch look on other people but don't really care for it for me.  I've sold off a couple of my larger, non-Rolex watches since they just felt too bulky and seemed to overwhelm my other jewelry.   So, I do think a 26 mm is in my future. I just can't quite decide if I want to go all the way with a vintage yellow gold presidential or another SS model.  It's been fun to look!  I'll have pics at some point soon-ish I hope.


----------



## youngster

jellyv said:


> +1  to everything Oliver wrote above. It was marketing, not service issues, behind the debut of the 28mm size, I'm certain. The 26mm has been a steady classic and best seller for Rolex among women prior to the big-watch era. It is still the choice of many new customers.



Isn't the 26 mm going away though and being replaced by the 28mm, or is the new 28 mm just for the yellow gold models?


----------



## jellyv

youngster said:


> Isn't the 26 mm going away though and being replaced by the 28mm, or is the new 28 mm just for the yellow gold models?


No, 26mm is still on the website and at dealerships. 
Rolex is very proprietary about its business decisions and hasn't declared it might abandon that classic model. (Internet rumor is worth the paper it's printed on.) It's also a slow-moving company trend wise, so it's kind of amazing that it even finally launched the 28mm in response to the sizing-up trend. 
I'd be surprised to see the 26mm retired any time soon.


----------



## Notorious Pink

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> ...If I look at the wrists of female friends, business partners and also celebrities what I see most often are large watches. Not so much with elegant evening wardrobe, but a lot of times when the style is anything between informal to casual, business casual or business attire. If we stay with Rolex, it's Presidents, Date-Justs, GMT's and Daytonas. Often, not always, bracelets are additionally set pretty wide to create a rather laid back/easy going look. So up-sizing the rather "traditional" lady Rolex/"Dress watch" models might be a try to sell more of them as probably a fair share of their (potential) female customers prefer larger watches nowadays and might feel that 26 mm is just too small, even for a typical "dress watch".
> ...All that said, I don't think that you need to fear that a 26mm sized Rolex will give you more trouble or spent more time in service/repair than any other (larger) Rolex you have. Plus, 26 mm are still on Rolex's menu, readily available.
> ...



I agree with what you said, although I will say that I have a 26 and an AirKing and the smaller one keeps terrible time. It does need to be serviced, but in general over the years it hasn't been nearly as reliable as the larger one. But definitely we women have been going for the larger watches.

Love your posts. [emoji254]


----------



## kaz37

Went into the Rolex store at UTC Mall. The SA said they are phasing out the 26. I tried on 26, 28 and 31 but, as they didn't have a gold one to try on I couldn't decide on size although definitely decided on a yellow gold. They are getting some in for me to try!


----------



## NuttyElla

kaz37 said:


> Went into the Rolex store at UTC Mall. The SA said they are phasing out the 26. I tried on 26, 28 and 31 but, as they didn't have a gold one to try on I couldn't decide on size although definitely decided on a yellow gold. They are getting some in for me to try!



Exciting! Come back with pictures! I love my rose gold 31mm. It's definitely quite a bit heavier than the steel ones but I like that. I did initially feel that the president bracelet felt a lot bulkier than the jubilee as well but I'm used to that now and love it.


----------



## EBMIC

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is my first post, so I'd like to briefly introduce myself: My name is Oliver, I'm 30 years old and I share quite a couple of the passions being discussed & "lived" here on the tPF.
> 
> Here's my trusty, most worn Rolex - a 16570 Explorer II.
> 
> View attachment 3499946
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Lovely watch, congrats!!


----------



## fashionaddict9

Hi everyone. Long time lurker here. I'm looking to get my first Rolex and went to try them on in store. This is the style I'm leaning towards but with a white face instead. My question to you guys is what do you think of the size ? This is the 36 mm. Do you guys think it's too big? Or just right? For some reason I didn't take a picture of the 31 mm. Thanks in advance for your opinions !


----------



## chessmont

fashionaddict9 said:


> Hi everyone. Long time lurker here. I'm looking to get my first Rolex and went to try them on in store. This is the style I'm leaning towards but with a white face instead. My question to you guys is what do you think of the size ? This is the 36 mm. Do you guys think it's too big? Or just right? For some reason I didn't take a picture of the 31 mm. Thanks in advance for your opinions !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506946



I am big boned (6.5 in wrist) and the 36 is not too big.  But I would not wear it under dressy circumstances, too big.  just my 2 cents


----------



## Notorious Pink

chessmont said:


> I am big boned (6.5 in wrist) and the 36 is not too big.  But I would not wear it under dressy circumstances, too big.  just my 2 cents



While I agree this is not a dressy watch size-wise, I think that as a practical matter IRL ladies seem to wear large watches pretty much everywhere, at least here in NY. I tend to wear the same watch for months at a time to everything, then I switch. Also, owning a small YG and a large SS one usually goes better with what I'm wearing.

I don't post my watches mainly because it seems that most people here are against adding aftermarket accessories and both of mine have. That never really bothered me because I plan to keep my watches forever. I've owned my yg for 15 years and every once in a while I like to change it up - originally switched the face to dark blue, now it's white MOP. 

With that said, here is my AirKing with pink MOP/diamond markers. Can't really see the colors in the MOP in this pic but it has some awesome flashes of hot pink and green. I've worn it to dressy events:


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow, that pic is terrible. Let me try again:


----------



## Alan_SF

A few months ago I treated myself to a used Rolex Cellini, the relatively unknown dress line of Rolex.  I'm in the minority of guys who prefer a reasonably sized watch instead of the monstrous dials which is popular.  My model of Cellini is about ten years old, has a 32mm case and a mother of pearl dial.  A lot of people are afraid to buy on eBay but if you follow a few simple rules it is the next best thing to buying from an authorized dealer.  There are some great deals out there for vintage watches.  Just be prepared to pay for a routine servicing.


----------



## baghagg

Alan_SF said:


> A few months ago I treated myself to a used Rolex Cellini, the relatively unknown dress line of Rolex.  I'm in the minority of guys who prefer a reasonably sized watch instead of the monstrous dials which is popular.  My model of Cellini is about ten years old, has a 32mm case and a mother of pearl dial.  A lot of people are afraid to buy on eBay but if you follow a few simple rules it is the next best thing to buying from an authorized dealer.  There are some great deals out there for vintage watches.  Just be prepared to pay for a routine servicing.
> View attachment 3507508


Very nice watch - looks great on you!   I don't share the 'popular opinion' when it comes to watch sizes - IMHO any watch over 28mm looks best on a man's wrist, so to my eye yours is perfect!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Anyone (especially woman) has Daytona ever Rose gold? If you wouldn't mind sharing the mod pic?


----------



## _debi_

Alan_SF said:


> A few months ago I treated myself to a used Rolex Cellini, the relatively unknown dress line of Rolex.  I'm in the minority of guys who prefer a reasonably sized watch instead of the monstrous dials which is popular.  My model of Cellini is about ten years old, has a 32mm case and a mother of pearl dial.  A lot of people are afraid to buy on eBay but if you follow a few simple rules it is the next best thing to buying from an authorized dealer.  There are some great deals out there for vintage watches.  Just be prepared to pay for a routine servicing.
> View attachment 3507508



Beautiful! And I agree, I'm not into oversized watches either. Love yours.


----------



## sotto

Not a Rolex, but was wondering if I could get your opinions on which Dior watch you like better (if you like either...) thanks!


----------



## baghagg

sotto said:


> Not a Rolex, but was wondering if I could get your opinions on which Dior watch you like better (if you like either...) thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518685
> View attachment 3518686


They're both very beautiful. .  I like the left better because it has slightly less of an art deco feel.  Let us know which one you choose.


----------



## sotto

baghagg said:


> They're both very beautiful. .  I like the left better because it has slightly less of an art deco feel.  Let us know which one you choose.



Thanks so much for sharing your input! Will post once I decide which to keep  Have a great weekend!


----------



## NuttyElla

sotto said:


> Not a Rolex, but was wondering if I could get your opinions on which Dior watch you like better (if you like either...) thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518685
> View attachment 3518686



Another vote for the left hand one - much prefer the bezel on that one. Enjoy!


----------



## chessmont

Here is one of mine. I feel I am fairly big boned. 6.5 in wrist. 7 size ring


----------



## anpanmanlover

My wrist is tiny but love the big watch.


----------



## Divababy

sparklepurse said:


> 36 mm Date-just two tone watch


Hihi, may I ask what is the dial of your Rolex? Its soooo pretty!

I am a hard time deciding on which combo, do you think champion dial plus gold Romans difficult to read?

Thanks!


----------



## youngster

Took a quick look at the Rolex site and noticed that now they are showing the new 28 mm size in various steel/gold two-tone combos, along with the all gold models.  I'm hoping they will roll out all steel models as well in the 28 mm size.  Has anyone heard anything about this?  I haven't had a chance to ask my local AD yet.


----------



## Melow

Just got my first Rolex!!!!!
I can't believe it! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





This pic doesnt do justice since he screenshot this while he was face-timing a sales lady 
But will post pics once I get it tomorrow


----------



## nannan168

Hi everyone I need your help on which Rolex, im so indecisive!

I definitely know I want the 26 steel and gold, smooth bezel and Roman numerals. But I can't choose which colour face-STEEL or MOP

I actually bought the steel face because I thought it was more subtle than the gold against MOP. But after trying it back at home wit less spot lights, I think steel might look to steel and masculine. Maybe the pearl face is more feminine and classic? 

Please help! It's my first Rolex and I won't be getting another so need to make sure I pick one I like and I can wear for years. 

I've attached some photos of when I tried on in the shop but it's quite hard to see MOP. 

Thanks!


----------



## Miss CC

Melow said:


> Just got my first Rolex!!!!!
> I can't believe it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521475
> 
> 
> 
> This pic doesnt do justice since he screenshot this while he was face-timing a sales lady
> But will post pics once I get it tomorrow



So beautiful!!  Mod shots pls!!


----------



## NuttyElla

nannan168 said:


> Hi everyone I need your help on which Rolex, im so indecisive!
> 
> I definitely know I want the 26 steel and gold, smooth bezel and Roman numerals. But I can't choose which colour face-STEEL or MOP
> 
> I actually bought the steel face because I thought it was more subtle than the gold against MOP. But after trying it back at home wit less spot lights, I think steel might look to steel and masculine. Maybe the pearl face is more feminine and classic?
> 
> Please help! It's my first Rolex and I won't be getting another so need to make sure I pick one I like and I can wear for years.
> 
> I've attached some photos of when I tried on in the shop but it's quite hard to see MOP.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi nannan, I'm actually a big fan of MOP (I have it) but on this model I love the steel dial - somehow with the smooth bezel and oyster bracelet I think it's stunning. I don't think it's masculine at all, especially in the small size. I actually saw this exact combo on a lady in the supermarket a few months back and thought how gorgeous it was, and I normally wouldn't choose yellow gold either (am a rose gold lover). It's simple and stunning. But you must get what you love!!


----------



## MyDogTink

nannan168 said:


> Hi everyone I need your help on which Rolex, im so indecisive!
> 
> I definitely know I want the 26 steel and gold, smooth bezel and Roman numerals. But I can't choose which colour face-STEEL or MOP
> 
> I actually bought the steel face because I thought it was more subtle than the gold against MOP. But after trying it back at home wit less spot lights, I think steel might look to steel and masculine. Maybe the pearl face is more feminine and classic?
> 
> Please help! It's my first Rolex and I won't be getting another so need to make sure I pick one I like and I can wear for years.
> 
> I've attached some photos of when I tried on in the shop but it's quite hard to see MOP.
> 
> Thanks!



I have the steel face and don't find it masculine. I find it classic and never tired of it but you have to love the combination.


----------



## NuttyElla

MyDogTink said:


> I have the steel face and don't find it masculine. I find it classic and never tired of it but you have to love the combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522153



This is beautiful MyDogTink!


----------



## MyDogTink

NuttyElla said:


> This is beautiful MyDogTink!



Thank you! It's nearly 12 years old and I still like it. It was my last gift to myself as a single gal so it is memorable!


----------



## TomK85

My latest addition. Know it's not everybody's cup of tea but I really like it.


----------



## Katrina 3

On this model .. steel all the way. It compliments the oyster bracelet so much better. And looks stunning on you !


----------



## danielG

Does anyone own a 34mm Oyster Perpetual Red Grape ? I am looking forward to get this for my wife. No one of the AD´s here sell this beauty in their stores ...


----------



## hammerofdawn

I like these different colors. I wonder how they made them.

http://www.barneys.com/search?q=rolex


----------



## Bag*Snob

@TomK85  Love your Air King.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

hammerofdawn said:


> I like these different colors. I wonder how they made them.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/search?q=rolex



Hi!

Those dials are simply re-painted. Markers and crown can be removed from the dial, then - given you have the equipment - you can re-paint them anyway you like.

Last I heard is that a lot of these alleged "Air-King" type watches are quite often "Oyster Precision" type watches instead - which would mean manual winding over automatic winding.

Take a look here: http://www.chrono24.com/en/rolex/us...with-aftermarket-turquise-dial--id2432136.htm

or here: http://www.chrono24.com/en/rolex/used-air-king--id3067572.htm

Then here's an automatic winding one; http://www.chrono24.com/en/rolex/air-king-ref-1002--id4586249.htm

If you are in the market for one on these - I'd suggest you do a lot of googling and overall research - also with Barneys - on what you are really buying there. Also, by now you have seen the difference in price - it's also something you would need to decide on: go with Barneys and pay the premium (for service, guarantee & peace of mind for example  ) or go with another vendor and save some $$$$.

---

On another note - and maybe interesting to some since this is the designated Rolex thread. It seems that Rolex is giving it's way of servicing watches and the applying "terms and conditions" a major overhaul. At least for Germany we already know that from 2017 on, only 6 digit and 5 digit reference numbered, sapphire glass models will be serviced through local AD's/ local Rolex service center Cologne. The latter will also take care of 5 digit reference numbered acrylic glass models. Any acrylic glass model with 4 digit reference number (and anything else) will have to be send to Geneva for restoration on a case by case basis = custom quotation.

I don't know for sure how this will be handled in the US and other countries yet - but it wouldn't be "Rolex" if they didn't "enforce" this through all regions of sale my educated guess is.

Also they will try to dry the availability of parts to non authorized watchmakers even further.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## hammerofdawn

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Those dials are simply re-painted. Markers and crown can be removed from the dial, then - given you have the equipment - you can re-paint them anyway you like.
> 
> Last I heard is that a lot of these alleged "Air-King" type watches are quite often "Oyster Precision" type watches instead - which would mean manual winding over automatic winding.
> 
> Take a look here: http://www.chrono24.com/en/rolex/us...with-aftermarket-turquise-dial--id2432136.htm
> 
> or here: http://www.chrono24.com/en/rolex/used-air-king--id3067572.htm
> 
> Then here's an automatic winding one; http://www.chrono24.com/en/rolex/air-king-ref-1002--id4586249.htm
> 
> If you are in the market for one on these - I'd suggest you do a lot of googling and overall research - also with Barneys - on what you are really buying there. Also, by now you have seen the difference in price - it's also something you would need to decide on: go with Barneys and pay the premium (for service, guarantee & peace of mind for example  ) or go with another vendor and save some $$$$.
> 
> ---
> 
> On another note - and maybe interesting to some since this is the designated Rolex thread. It seems that Rolex is giving it's way of servicing watches and the applying "terms and conditions" a major overhaul. At least for Germany we already know that from 2017 on, only 6 digit and 5 digit reference numbered, sapphire glass models will be serviced through local AD's/ local Rolex service center Cologne. The latter will also take care of 5 digit reference numbered acrylic glass models. Any acrylic glass model with 4 digit reference number (and anything else) will have to be send to Geneva for restoration on a case by case basis = custom quotation.
> 
> I don't know for sure how this will be handled in the US and other countries yet - but it wouldn't be "Rolex" if they didn't "enforce" this through all regions of sale my educated guess is.
> 
> Also they will try to dry the availability of parts to non authorized watchmakers even further.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Hi, Thanks for the info. Very informative!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Finally, it arrived sooner than I thought.


----------



## hammerofdawn

Congrats!


----------



## Alan_SF

I bought my GMT Master (now vintage) in 1981 and it has been a gem ever since.  One servicing is all I've had but I wouldn't go more than ten years without servicing.  After all this time I don't wear it so much and prefer dress watches.  I wanted an Explorer I at the time but the pawn shop had only this GMT.


----------



## cherrycher

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3524383
> 
> Finally, it arrived sooner than I thought.



Dream watch!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Melow

Finally its here!

Whew.. it took four days to get to me even though My sales lady overnighted for me coz the shipping label fell off from the box from Fedex's wearhouse... it was such a nightmare to deal with Fedex but im so happy to have my watch now! 


Love the dial! My MOP is very subtle but i think I like that! Not too many rough edges!


----------



## Miss CC

Melow said:


> View attachment 3525344
> 
> 
> Finally its here!
> 
> Whew.. it took four days to get to me even though My sales lady overnighted for me coz the shipping label fell off from the box from Fedex's wearhouse... it was such a nightmare to deal with Fedex but im so happy to have my watch now!
> 
> 
> Love the dial! My MOP is very subtle but i think I like that! Not too many rough edges!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Miss CC said:


> Gorgeous!!


Popped into the boutique to try some watches on. I'd had my heart set on a pearl master, but the boutique didn't have any in stock. I tried these instead. What do you think?

40mm and 31mm.


----------



## NuttyElla

elizabethtwrs said:


> Popped into the boutique to try some watches on. I'd had my heart set on a pearl master, but the boutique didn't have any in stock. I tried these instead. What do you think?
> 
> 40mm and 31mm.



I think the 31 looks a great size on you. Looks like you have slim wrists like me. If you were keen on a pearlmaster though, which I think only comes in solid gold?, would you consider a solid 31mm?


----------



## diamondsr4ever

my newest rollie, an advance bday gift from the hubby [emoji7] yachtmaster in platinum and ss in 35mm


----------



## baghagg

Melow said:


> View attachment 3525344
> 
> 
> Finally its here!
> 
> Whew.. it took four days to get to me even though My sales lady overnighted for me coz the shipping label fell off from the box from Fedex's wearhouse... it was such a nightmare to deal with Fedex but im so happy to have my watch now!
> 
> 
> Love the dial! My MOP is very subtle but i think I like that! Not too many rough edges!


Beautiful choice and it looks great on you,  congrats!   What size is it?


----------



## Melow

baghagg said:


> Beautiful choice and it looks great on you,  congrats!   What size is it?



Its size 31mm [emoji4]


----------



## youngster

elizabethtwrs said:


> Popped into the boutique to try some watches on. I'd had my heart set on a pearl master, but the boutique didn't have any in stock. I tried these instead. What do you think?
> 
> 40mm and 31mm.



I like the 31 mm on you.  The 40 mm watch looks like the lugs do not sit flat on your wrist but are hanging off the side.


----------



## NuttyElla

diamondsr4ever said:


> my newest rollie, an advance bday gift from the hubby [emoji7] yachtmaster in platinum and ss in 35mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525421



This is gorgeous on you - so sporty and fresh. Chunky but not overly masculine. If I could get a second Rolex I'd have this..!! Enjoy!


----------



## lumkeikei

Currently wearing Deepsea


----------



## Lvgirl71

elizabethtwrs said:


> Popped into the boutique to try some watches on. I'd had my heart set on a pearl master, but the boutique didn't have any in stock. I tried these instead. What do you think?
> 
> 40mm and 31mm.



I love the 40mm Daytona, looks great! I love big watches too.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3524383
> 
> Finally, it arrived sooner than I thought.


Nice! Is this the SS model? Do you have small wrists?


----------



## diamondsr4ever

NuttyElla said:


> This is gorgeous on you - so sporty and fresh. Chunky but not overly masculine. If I could get a second Rolex I'd have this..!! Enjoy!



aww thank you, im in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## elizabethtwrs

NuttyElla said:


> I think the 31 looks a great size on you. Looks like you have slim wrists like me. If you were keen on a pearlmaster though, which I think only comes in solid gold?, would you consider a solid 31mm?


I did try a solid gold 31mm as well. But somehow it didn't look as modern as the Daytona or the two-tone to me. So many choices, wish I had a money tree!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Lvgirl71 said:


> I love the 40mm Daytona, looks great! I love big watches too.


I saw pictures of Victoria Beckham wearing a solid gold Daytona, and she looked fab! I might go try this on and see how it looks. Argh I'm falling down the rabbit hole


----------



## NuttyElla

elizabethtwrs said:


> I did try a solid gold 31mm as well. But somehow it didn't look as modern as the Daytona or the two-tone to me. So many choices, wish I had a money tree!



I know! Get this gold one as it's super gorgeous on you AND get a 35mm yachtmaster in steel and platinum like the one a few posts back  I agree the solid gold isn't so modern but it's a total classic forever piece. I'm totally in love with mine. I'd go for the yachtmaster too for a sporty change if I had the money...!


----------



## NuttyElla

elizabethtwrs said:


> I did try a solid gold 31mm as well. But somehow it didn't look as modern as the Daytona or the two-tone to me. So many choices, wish I had a money tree!



Oh and fwiw I think the Roman markers on the gold look a little more modern than the diamond markers.


----------



## jellyv

youngster said:


> I like the 31 mm on you.  The 40 mm watch looks like the lugs do not sit flat on your wrist but are hanging off the side.



Exactly right. Watch is too big if the lugs occupy the entire top of the wrist bone or extend beyond, as seen from overhead. Buyers sometimes don't pay attention to proportion, swayed by the fashiony idea of "must have big dial regardless of fit."


----------



## youngster

elizabethtwrs said:


> I did try a solid gold 31mm as well. But somehow it didn't look as modern as the Daytona or the two-tone to me. So many choices, wish I had a money tree!



A money tree would be lovely!  I do like the all gold one on you but I know it's a much higher price point that the two tone version. Either the all gold or two-tone datejust is definitely a very different watch from the Daytona, dressy versus the sporty Daytona.  I think that's what you sort of need to narrow down: will this be your one and only watch for a long time?  If so, you might want to go with the versatility of the datejust that will look great and work for virtually every occasion.


----------



## diamondsr4ever

heres another shot of the yachtmaster! i love love the president but im lusting after the one in everose gold and chocolate dial #goals [emoji38][emoji38][emoji12]


----------



## diamondsr4ever

this one [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in 28mm is a classic all the way, if you're going for the president why not try the 28mm [emoji5]


----------



## elizabethtwrs

diamondsr4ever said:


> heres another shot of the yachtmaster! i love love the president but im lusting after the one in everose gold and chocolate dial #goals [emoji38][emoji38][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527131


Gorgeous! You carry this so well!


----------



## Tempo

Lvgirl71 said:


> I love the 40mm Daytona, looks great! I love big watches too.


----------



## anpanmanlover

elizabethtwrs said:


> Nice! Is this the SS model? Do you have small wrists?



This is rose gold version. Yes My wrists are so tiny. I love the big watch though. [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## elizabethtwrs

How much would original Rolex papers be worth? I have the opportunity to purchase a mint pre-owned that is practically brand new. However no papers. For that it is $2k cheaper than a brand new watch.

I know that papers are valuable if I want to resell it off later. I'm not intending to resell it right off the bat, but I'd like to have the optionality to do so later for whatever reasons.

Is the $2k discount worth forgoing the papers for?


----------



## NuttyElla

What is the retail cost of the watch and what % saving is that? Personally I'd be wary of purchasing an expensive watch without papers.


----------



## youngster

elizabethtwrs said:


> How much would original Rolex papers be worth? I have the opportunity to purchase a mint pre-owned that is practically brand new. However no papers. For that it is $2k cheaper than a brand new watch.
> 
> I know that papers are valuable if I want to resell it off later. I'm not intending to resell it right off the bat, but I'd like to have the optionality to do so later for whatever reasons.
> 
> Is the $2k discount worth forgoing the papers for?



How old is the watch?  From what year? 
ETA: I notice you said "practically brand new".  Is it from around 2014 or 2015 or even this year?
I have been looking at pre-owned Rolex watches for several months now and it's been a real education.  I've found sellers are a bit reluctant to disclose the year of manufacture and are still asking for a lot of money for 10 - 30 year old watches lol.  $2k discount isn't much of a discount.  What percentage off is that?  I'd be hesitant because I think there is lots of value in buying from an authorized dealer for a long term investment in an automatic watch.  Stuff can go wrong and its nice to have that warranty and know you can send it in to Rolex at any time, though I think you can still do that with a pre-owned model as well.


----------



## NuttyElla

I think the year of manufacture can be a bit of a red herring as most ADs carry "new" stock that is a few years after manufacture, just completely unused (although not 10-30 years obviously!)


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

elizabethtwrs said:


> How much would original Rolex papers be worth? I have the opportunity to purchase a mint pre-owned that is practically brand new. However no papers. For that it is $2k cheaper than a brand new watch.
> 
> I know that papers are valuable if I want to resell it off later. I'm not intending to resell it right off the bat, but I'd like to have the optionality to do so later for whatever reasons.
> 
> Is the $2k discount worth forgoing the papers for?



Hi!

That depends on quite a couple of things if you would ask me. 

1) Do you entirely and wholeheartedly trust the source?
- Do you get at a proper invoice from the source?
- What is the explanation for missing papers?
- Positiv feedback?
- (Local) source with a shop?

2) Watch Model/Reference
- current Model?
- how old?

Now that I posed the questions I will try to explain/answer them.

The most important thing is gut feeling. Does the whole thing feel right? If yes I would still insist on a proper invoice that explicitly states: Rolex, Model, Reference, Serial, Dial type/color, Bracelet type. If from private, it doesn't need to say invoice - but it still should list the afore mentioned, and it doesn't hurt to have the line added that the seller guarantees the watch (or item) to be free from third party rights.

Missing papers - there are a ton of innocent reasons why papers can be missing - I witnessed it myself that customers leave boxes, papers and invoices behind. Some do it even especially rude - I witnessed that in my local LV boutique: A asian guy (I won't call him gentleman, because there was nothing gentleman'ish about him) buys a small item and instead of telling the SA she doesn't need to pack ist up - he let's her go, pack it - and upon receiving he takes the bag out of her hands, unpacks, put the item in his pockets and throws the shopping back, invoice and the box/packaging onto one of the surrounding tables.... The SA and I had eye contact while we "witnessed" this and we communicated without words, lol.

Long story short: Some people don't keep this stuff. It happens. But mostly those items don't end up being for sale that fast - so my rule of thumb: If the item/watch in question is from the current line up of models and not older than a year or two I'd basically expect "papers". Especially now that Rolex gives you 5 years of warranty I'd say the plastic certificate should be there for the time being. 

Does the seller have positive feedback and/or is he local with a shop? I guess that is self-explanatory 

To see if a bargain really is a bargain you need to know that certain type Rolex models can be had with a discount from the AD right away. Especially two-tone, gold and smaller type watches should fetch a little discount. If you look at typical sources online you can easily spot that these type of watches fetch a high two-digit "discount"/loss over retail when pre-owned.

The older a watch is, the more likely it is to need a service which should be reflected in the price you pay. I consider no watch serviced unless it has the papers to prove it. All the talk about "in-house" service from independent dealers/pawnshops i.e. is in my eyes worthless. To me a watch is serviced when it was with an official AD or at Rolex - and comes with the appropriate paperwork.

Hope this helps and happy hunting! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## hammerofdawn

diamondsr4ever said:


> heres another shot of the yachtmaster! i love love the president but im lusting after the one in everose gold and chocolate dial #goals [emoji38][emoji38][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527131



Really like this combo. The watch and purse are recognizable, yet the colors are different making the look unique.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> That depends on quite a couple of things if you would ask me.
> 
> 1) Do you entirely and wholeheartedly trust the source?
> - Do you get at a proper invoice from the source?
> - What is the explanation for missing papers?
> - Positiv feedback?
> - (Local) source with a shop?
> 
> 2) Watch Model/Reference
> - current Model?
> - how old?
> 
> Now that I posed the questions I will try to explain/answer them.
> 
> The most important thing is gut feeling. Does the whole thing feel right? If yes I would still insist on a proper invoice that explicitly states: Rolex, Model, Reference, Serial, Dial type/color, Bracelet type. If from private, it doesn't need to say invoice - but it still should list the afore mentioned, and it doesn't hurt to have the line added that the seller guarantees the watch (or item) to be free from third party rights.
> 
> Missing papers - there are a ton of innocent reasons why papers can be missing - I witnessed it myself that customers leave boxes, papers and invoices behind. Some do it even especially rude - I witnessed that in my local LV boutique: A asian guy (I won't call him gentleman, because there was nothing gentleman'ish about him) buys a small item and instead of telling the SA she doesn't need to pack ist up - he let's her go, pack it - and upon receiving he takes the bag out of her hands, unpacks, put the item in his pockets and throws the shopping back, invoice and the box/packaging onto one of the surrounding tables.... The SA and I had eye contact while we "witnessed" this and we communicated without words, lol.
> 
> Long story short: Some people don't keep this stuff. It happens. But mostly those items don't end up being for sale that fast - so my rule of thumb: If the item/watch in question is from the current line up of models and not older than a year or two I'd basically expect "papers". Especially now that Rolex gives you 5 years of warranty I'd say the plastic certificate should be there for the time being.
> 
> Does the seller have positive feedback and/or is he local with a shop? I guess that is self-explanatory
> 
> To see if a bargain really is a bargain you need to know that certain type Rolex models can be had with a discount from the AD right away. Especially two-tone, gold and smaller type watches should fetch a little discount. If you look at typical sources online you can easily spot that these type of watches fetch a high two-digit "discount"/loss over retail when pre-owned.
> 
> The older a watch is, the more likely it is to need a service which should be reflected in the price you pay. I consider no watch serviced unless it has the papers to prove it. All the talk about "in-house" service from independent dealers/pawnshops i.e. is in my eyes worthless. To me a watch is serviced when it was with an official AD or at Rolex - and comes with the appropriate paperwork.
> 
> Hope this helps and happy hunting!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Wow, this is such a great reply! Thanks for such a comprehensive reply! To answer your questions:

1. Yes. Reputable local bricks and mortar shop with >20 years history.

2. Current model, 2016, two tone Daytona.

Comes only with box. No Guarantee Card, 
Manual Booklets or Rolex Tags. I presume no warranty card either. Without the warrant card, does that mean I can't service it with Rolex?

It works out to be about 13% off the retail price. The ADs do give a discount on the regular models, but flat out said no discount for sports models.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

elizabethtwrs said:


> Wow, this is such a great reply! Thanks for such a comprehensive reply! To answer your questions:
> 
> 1. Yes. Reputable local bricks and mortar shop with >20 years history.
> 
> 2. Current model, 2016, two tone Daytona.
> 
> Comes only with box. No Guarantee Card,
> Manual Booklets or Rolex Tags. I presume no warranty card either. Without the warrant card, does that mean I can't service it with Rolex?
> 
> It works out to be about 13% off the retail price. The ADs do give a discount on the regular models, but flat out said no discount for sports models.



Hi!

Glad I can be of help. 

As long as the watch is authentic Rolex will service it, absolutely no question there. 

The question is if they will repair it under warranty it if something should come up within the next 4+ years - as it is my understanding that this watch was first sold in 2016 which basically makes it eligible for the 5 year warranty through Rolex. It might be a little hassle without the warranty card to get that.

I'd ask the dealer if he can explain the missing warranty card for a watch that was sold this year - like I said, it can happen, but it always strikes me as odd especially given the 5 year period.... Would be interesting to know what the dealer has to say about it. 

So the AD would not discount a two tone Daytona? Must be a really fast seller for them then. Around here it's also generally no discount on sports models, but the two tone Daytona is considered a little harder to sell so you would get a discount on it. Maybe not the 13% - but somewhere in the ballpark.

I have a hard time giving a value for the papers, but: Now that I know it's a two tone Daytona - in my eyes your dealer should give you a couple of extra % discount because of the missing papers - and the probable hassle over warranty. (But don't worry, I doubt you ever need it......  )

I think if you ask politely about the papers, and tell him about your worries about the 5 year warranty given that the watch is that young he should make a move in the right direction 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## hammerofdawn

Save the money and receipt, and resell it cheaper later


----------



## baghagg

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Glad I can be of help.
> 
> As long as the watch is authentic Rolex will service it, absolutely no question there.
> 
> The question is if they will repair it under warranty it if something should come up within the next 4+ years - as it is my understanding that this watch was first sold in 2016 which basically makes it eligible for the 5 year warranty through Rolex. It might be a little hassle without the warranty card to get that.
> 
> I'd ask the dealer if he can explain the missing warranty card for a watch that was sold this year - like I said, it can happen, but it always strikes me as odd especially given the 5 year period.... Would be interesting to know what the dealer has to say about it.
> 
> So the AD would not discount a two tone Daytona? Must be a really fast seller for them then. Around here it's also generally no discount on sports models, but the two tone Daytona is considered a little harder to sell so you would get a discount on it. Maybe not the 13% - but somewhere in the ballpark.
> 
> I have a hard time giving a value for the papers, but: Now that I know it's a two tone Daytona - in my eyes your dealer should give you a couple of extra % discount because of the missing papers - and the probable hassle over warranty. (But don't worry, I doubt you ever need it......  )
> 
> I think if you ask politely about the papers, and tell him about your worries about the 5 year warranty given that the watch is that young he should make a move in the right direction
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Oliver your insight is so helpful!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> (...)
> 
> As long as the watch is authentic Rolex will service it, absolutely no question there.
> 
> The question is if they will repair it under warranty it if something should come up within the next 4+ years - as it is my understanding that this watch was first sold in 2016 which basically makes it eligible for the 5 year warranty through Rolex. It might be a little hassle without the warranty card to get that.
> 
> (...)
> 
> I have a hard time giving a value for the papers, but: Now that I know it's a two tone Daytona - in my eyes your dealer should give you a couple of extra % discount because of the missing papers - and the probable hassle over warranty. (But don't worry, I doubt you ever need it......  )
> 
> I think if you ask politely about the papers, and tell him about your worries about the 5 year warranty given that the watch is that young he should make a move in the right direction
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Hi!

I'm quoting myself here because I just stumbled upon something pretty interesting regarding the US and Rolex warranty.

This YT video and it's even from today... -> 

To sum it up rather quickly: First and most importantly he claims to have checked his facts with Rolex USA.  *Rolex USA will not honor the 5 year warranty if you aren't the original purchaser of the watch*, have the activated and filled out warranty card and/or proof of purchase (invoice) from an official AD.

This means that any form of *warranty* for a pre-loved watch would have to come from the dealer that sold it. As long as its authentic Rolex will service the watch - but you will have to pay for it, no matter if it is theoretically still under the 5 year warranty period or not.

--

My thoughts: If this is true (I personally can't confirm or deny that, that's why I'm hesitant to make a definite statement on it) it is obviously a major strike against the grey market, with a lot of collateral damage in the ranks of pre-loved-watch-buyers.

It might be interesting to see how the market reacts to this.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## hammerofdawn

With a new watch, a warranty wouldn't be that important to me 

In the unlikely event something goes wrong with the watch, the money saved can be used.


----------



## youngster

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm quoting myself here because I just stumbled upon something pretty interesting regarding the US and Rolex warranty.
> 
> This YT video and it's even from today... ->
> 
> To sum it up rather quickly: First and most importantly he claims to have checked his facts with Rolex USA.  *Rolex USA will not honor the 5 year warranty if you aren't the original purchaser of the watch*, have the activated and filled out warranty card and/or proof of purchase (invoice) from an official AD.
> 
> This means that any form of *warranty* for a pre-loved watch would have to come from the dealer that sold it. As long as its authentic Rolex will service the watch - but you will have to pay for it, no matter if it is theoretically still under the 5 year warranty period or not.




Oliver, are you familar with the Rolex Forum?  There is a lengthy thread on this over there.  Here is the link:  http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=506870
Title of the thread is:  BIG Warranty Change?    Lots of conflicting information and disagreement over at that forum but most seem to discount this video.  

One poster reported that they made a very recent purchase and were told that the warranty is no longer transferrable.  Another poster reported that they had a grey market watch serviced recently with no problem under the warranty.  So, it's confusing.  I always thought purchasing from the grey market meant you were not entitled to the original Rolex warranty which is one reason it costs so much less.  (They'd still service it but you would have to pay for it.)  There is also the issue of people who purchase watches and give them as gifts.  What about those people?  It seems like the warranty should follow the watch, not the person.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm quoting myself here because I just stumbled upon something pretty interesting regarding the US and Rolex warranty.
> 
> This YT video and it's even from today... ->
> 
> To sum it up rather quickly: First and most importantly he claims to have checked his facts with Rolex USA.  *Rolex USA will not honor the 5 year warranty if you aren't the original purchaser of the watch*, have the activated and filled out warranty card and/or proof of purchase (invoice) from an official AD.
> 
> This means that any form of *warranty* for a pre-loved watch would have to come from the dealer that sold it. As long as its authentic Rolex will service the watch - but you will have to pay for it, no matter if it is theoretically still under the 5 year warranty period or not.
> 
> --
> 
> My thoughts: If this is true (I personally can't confirm or deny that, that's why I'm hesitant to make a definite statement on it) it is obviously a major strike against the grey market, with a lot of collateral damage in the ranks of pre-loved-watch-buyers.
> 
> It might be interesting to see how the market reacts to this.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



What are the chances that a Rolex will be faulty within 5 years and need servicing though? I'm presuming that things like changing the length of the bracelet or the dial are not things under warranty anyway, so Rolex will still charge me even if I have the original warranty card? And if i don't have the original warranty, Rolex will still change the bracelet for me with a fee as long as it is authentic ?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

youngster said:


> Oliver, are you familar with the Rolex Forum?  There is a lengthy thread on this over there.  Here is the link:  http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=506870
> Title of the thread is:  BIG Warranty Change?    Lots of conflicting information and disagreement over at that forum but most seem to discount this video.
> 
> One poster reported that they made a very recent purchase and were told that the warranty is no longer transferrable.  Another poster reported that they had a grey market watch serviced recently with no problem under the warranty.  So, it's confusing.  I always thought purchasing from the grey market meant you were not entitled to the original Rolex warranty which is one reason it costs so much less.  (They'd still service it but you would have to pay for it.)  There is also the issue of people who purchase watches and give them as gifts.  What about those people?  It seems like the warranty should follow the watch, not the person.



Hi,

yes, I'm a member of rolexforums.com, albeit inactive since years.

News like this always end up being thoroughly discussed, disputed and confirmed from all sides  That is the very reason I said >>If it is true<< when I wrote down my thoughts on it. 

Overall it's a pretty complicated matter.

First you need to differentiate between statutory warranty and voluntary manufacturers warranty - and Rolex 5 years warranty is the latter.

While the first one differs in each country and is subjected mostly to federal (local) law, the second one (voluntary warranty) can be the same everywhere and consist of (basically, there are exceptions...) whatever terms those who grant it want. But it does not waive your local consumer rights set out by the first.

The terms of the voluntary warranty are set out by whomever grants it. So just from the legal stand point they can say the 5 year voluntary manufacturers warranty we grant, is only available to the first owner/buyer of the watch and only if he provides proper documentation that he/she is the legitimate first owner/buyer.

This does not affect your legal possibilities against a dealer that you buy a pre-loved item from in case something goes awry. That is covered by statutory warranty (and whatever additional voluntary warranty they might offer).

Now by the last number I know, we have 194 countries on our little blue planet - it's impossible for me (probably anyone) to know all laws regarding consumers and warranty.  So it's absolutely possible that there is an existing law in some country that forbid terms that tie a voluntary warranty to the first owner/buyer.

With this information it's easy to see that it would be absolutely possible for Rolex to set out these terms - and it would also be possible that in some countries those terms are void.

Knowing this we need to look what Rolex might gain from it.

First they introduced the pretty new warranty card that needs to be activated by the AD upon sale. This ensures that Rolex is getting a feedback how many watches are being sold each day/month/year throughout their AD's. In my personal opinion the biggest reason for that was to gain more control over sales and to complicate the sale of large quantities slow selling models to grey market dealers. Of course they (AD) simply work around it by only activating the warranty cards when the watch is sold through the grey market dealer. Since I sincerely doubt Rolex can access their AD's books - this is just a minor inconvenience for grey market dealer and AD - but Rolex can't prove any "wrongdoing".

Now if they would tie the voluntary warranty to the original buyer and requesting proof of sale - they simply add another hurdle to the game.

To me, that makes sense when I look at the bigger picture of watch sales and the channels used for distribution. I understand why Rolex would want to dry out the grey market. However it might come back at them in a way far different from what they hope.

One problem - and that is one that is self inflicted by Rolex - is that AD's order watches but never know what from that order is included when they get a shipment. Also they have a quota, meaning they have to buy "less desirable" / slow selling models in order to get the sought after models. For many AD's the only chance of getting rid of those slow selling models without loosing their concession (they can't officially heavily discount or sell online) is selling them to grey market dealers at discounted prices and additionally lure them by adding some of the sought after models, too. (I wonder how that worked prior to online sales.....)

Of course Rolex doesn't like that but they lost that game way, way back.

I think that if it turns out to be true that Rolex ties their voluntary warranty to the first buyer, this will mainly target grey market watches and I hope that they will not hassle people who have been gifted a watch. Should be interesting to see how they tell them apart.... Another thing will be second hand purchases, but my guess is that if you have the warranty card and matching invoice it will be done. I mean a lot of (luxury) stuff is sold with the original invoice on the aftermarket.

Honestly, without these new measures Rolex would have absolutely no chance of telling when a watch was sold and to whom, just as it was in the past. 

The warranty cards arrive(d) at the AD with their name already in it and they didn't need to activate them. So how would Rolex have known (speaking of current line up models) if you bought it at that AD, or if it went from AD to grey market dealer first. 

So no, the warranty is (was) not the reason for the discount the watches are sold at on the grey market. It's simply the grey market dealer who gets them at a great price from the AD, maybe even offsetting between the slow selling models and the sought after ones. But my guess is, the price for the slow selling models is actually that good when they buy them from the ADs.

Maybe this clarifies why I posted that video and gave my thoughts on it - I think it is possible - but only time (or an official statement from Rolex) will tell.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

elizabethtwrs said:


> What are the chances that a Rolex will be faulty within 5 years and need servicing though? I'm presuming that things like changing the length of the bracelet or the dial are not things under warranty anyway, so Rolex will still charge me even if I have the original warranty card? And if i don't have the original warranty, Rolex will still change the bracelet for me with a fee as long as it is authentic ?



Hi!

Don't worry about that as of yet - I simply posted that because I think one can never gather to much intel before making an informed decision.  Maybe I should have stated that more clearly.  I'm sorry!

Of course you are right, adjusting the bracelet or changing the dial do not depend on/fall under warranty. Adjusting the bracelet should be a free service from the dealer you buy it from, given he knows what he is doing. Otherwise any AD will do it for you, some do it for free others might charge you for it. Changing the dial, to the best of my knowledge, when done through an official AD/Rolex will be charged as a full service nowadays.

Like I said don't worry, I'm sure the Daytona will not need warranty repair within the first 5 years 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## exelero

Hi,
I heard there will be a price increase by early 2017 (Jan?). Does anyone know the increase %s? I was looking to buy a steel&yellow gold Daytona.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

exelero said:


> Hi,
> I heard there will be a price increase by early 2017 (Jan?). Does anyone know the increase %s? I was looking to buy a steel&yellow gold Daytona.



Hi!

This is just to give you an overall idea of what is possible - *Rolex price increases of the past for Germany
*
2011 +7,21%
2012 +21,49%
2015 +7,69%
2016 +5,0%

I can't give you any numbers for the US, I'm sorry.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## jellyv

> I'm presuming that things like changing the length of the bracelet or the dial are not things under warranty anyway, And if i don't have the original warranty, Rolex will still change the bracelet for me with a fee as long as it is authentic ?



It has to be more than just authentic; Rolex will only make changes that are correct and possible for a given reference number (model). Dial and bracelet need to have been options for that watch. Example, you couldn't ask for a gold bracelet for an all-steel DateJust. Changing the length of the bracelet would be free at the dealer, if you mean normal removing or adding of its original links.


----------



## exelero

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is just to give you an overall idea of what is possible - *Rolex price increases of the past for Germany
> *
> 2011 +7,21%
> 2012 +21,49%
> 2015 +7,69%
> 2016 +5,0%
> 
> I can't give you any numbers for the US, I'm sorry.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Thanks - it seems that with the approximation of the CHF to the EUR exchange rate made the increases progressively smaller - lets hope they stay this way for 2017.


----------



## NuttyElla

exelero said:


> Hi,
> I heard there will be a price increase by early 2017 (Jan?). Does anyone know the increase %s? I was looking to buy a steel&yellow gold Daytona.



The UK has just had a price rise of around 10%


----------



## youngster

NuttyElla said:


> The UK has just had a price rise of around 10%



That was likely in response to the decline in the British pound and in response to tourists snapping up watches as a result.  I went through London and Heathrow a couple months ago during the flash crash of the pound and could have purchased a Rolex in London from an AD or from the Rolex boutique at Heathrow for about 30 - 35% less than in my home state from an AD, not even considering my local sales tax.  I just couldn't quite make up my mind about what I wanted exactly and, despite the huge savings, didn't want to rush into a purchase so I didn't buy anything. I sorta regret that since they raised prices shortly after.


----------



## lovely_bag

elizabethtwrs said:


> What are the chances that a Rolex will be faulty within 5 years and need servicing though? I'm presuming that things like changing the length of the bracelet or the dial are not things under warranty anyway, so Rolex will still charge me even if I have the original warranty card? And if i don't have the original warranty, Rolex will still change the bracelet for me with a fee as long as it is authentic ?


Hi elizabeth!

My experience so far: the dealer, where you buy the watch, matters !

Long story short: I buy Rolex 2nd hand and it's what I would highly recommend (plus: those older models happen to be more elegant compared to the chunky modern styles )


 I bought 2nd hand and the dealer has watchmakers working in the workshop, which is attached to the showroom. The watchmakers check the watches thoroughly and - important: - they are available when a question or a need occurs. F.e. they did check if the "tightness" (water- resistence) was still given after 4 years (I bought it 4 years ago and the watch dates back to the late 90's). Everything is fine.

I buyed another watch at the store because I can trust them and they are not just vendors.
The told me quite frankly, that in a typical Rolex-boutique any SA would say "Yes, we should send your for the full service, takes a few weeks, costs a few 100$"
My dealer said "Why do anyting when the watch is working? Trust me, you watch is in a perfect condition. No need to do anything."
In case there would be a problem, they could repair the Rolex in the store because they have the licence for getting all the original parts. They "earned" this licence. I guess I am a lucky person.

About your question with the bracelet: Rolex does not do things for free. It's the dealers/vendors, who service their customers beyond your expectations.
f.e. I bought a 2nd hand JLC and did not like the wrist band. The dealer changed the old cheapo wrist band to a brand new ostrich leather wirst band and did not charge a cent.
Having made this experience, I would always do it that way: buying 2nd hand at a local dealer.
A friend recommended the dealer. The friends knows watches.

In the end it sums up to a simple rule:  good service often is the result of a kind of relationsship. A relationsship is not automatically the result of leaving a lot of money at a store. Having interest in quality, knowing the brand, asking good questions ... these are parts that form a good relationship. And when you come back and need something, they will make the best deal possible, for you - a low price and good service, and for them, because you will return and buy more in the future.

Long story short, again:  buy a Rolex 2nd hand! (the older models often happen to be more elegant compared to the chunky modern styles )


----------



## elizabethtwrs

exelero said:


> Hi,
> I heard there will be a price increase by early 2017 (Jan?). Does anyone know the increase %s? I was looking to buy a steel&yellow gold Daytona.


Could you share why the SS/yellow gold combo appeals to you? This is exactly what I'm looking at too,  but seems like this isn't the most popular color choice for Daytonas.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

youngster said:


> That was likely in response to the decline in the British pound and in response to tourists snapping up watches as a result.  I went through London and Heathrow a couple months ago during the flash crash of the pound and could have purchased a Rolex in London from an AD or from the Rolex boutique at Heathrow for about 30 - 35% less than in my home state from an AD, not even considering my local sales tax.  I just couldn't quite make up my mind about what I wanted exactly and, despite the huge savings, didn't want to rush into a purchase so I didn't buy anything. I sorta regret that since they raised prices shortly after.


Ooohhh which models were you deliberating on?


----------



## youngster

elizabethtwrs said:


> Ooohhh which models were you deliberating on?



I looked at all yellow gold datejusts in the 31 mm, 26 mm and the new 28 mm sizes with presidential bracelet. I originally planned to buy vintage/pre-owned for this watch here in the U.S. but thought I should try on the newest versions to see what I would be giving up for the cost savings of going pre-owned.   

I also would like to acquire a watch with a black dial (maybe MOP) and diamond markers and for that watch I was considering the SS datejust with jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, black dial, diamond markers in both the 31 mm and 26 mm size. I tried those on too.  It was fun!   WIth all the different sizes and combinations though, I just didn't want to rush to make a choice, couldn't decide whether I wanted to prioritize the yellow gold watch over the black dial/diamond one, no matter how good the prices were, so I came home empty handed as far as watches were concerned. I didn't come home empty handed from Chanel I'm happy to report.   

And . . . another factor is that I already own two datejusts (which I love) but, after all my looking and trying things on, I'm not sure I really want a third in either yellow gold or in the black dial/diamond combo. So, I've drifted over to Cartier and Omega and Jaeger LeCoultre and have been looking at watches from those makers now too.  A Cartier did show up on my doorstep earlier this week. If I keep it, I will post some pics in the Cartier watch thread.


----------



## exelero

elizabethtwrs said:


> Could you share why the SS/yellow gold combo appeals to you? This is exactly what I'm looking at too,  but seems like this isn't the most popular color choice for Daytonas.


Hi Elizabeth,

It just seems incredible versatile to be: I can wear it with gold and steel cufflinks (or any bracelet), it's sportty enough to wear at the beach or with a relaxed look and dressy enough for a suit (although wouldn't wear with a tuxedo). For the dial my preference goes to the white.

I was inclined in the first place to a SS/YG datejust (either the 36mm or 41), but considering that a Daytona is more of an icon than the datejust and has a certain more appeal, I'm aiming there  Also, given my current watch is a very slim and discrete Cartier tank solo, I wanted something a bit more heavy on the wrist


----------



## elizabethtwrs

exelero said:


> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> It just seems incredible versatile to be: I can wear it with gold and steel cufflinks (or any bracelet), it's sportty enough to wear at the beach or with a relaxed look and dressy enough for a suit (although wouldn't wear with a tuxedo). For the dial my preference goes to the white.
> 
> I was inclined in the first place to a SS/YG datejust (either the 36mm or 41), but considering that a Daytona is more of an icon than the datejust and has a certain more appeal, I'm aiming there  Also, given my current watch is a very slim and discrete Cartier tank solo, I wanted something a bit more heavy on the wrist


I just placed a deposit for the SS/YG white dial Daytona today  We can be watch twins soon!


----------



## Josieshear

Got this for my birthday last year, was really torn between this and the yachtmaster. But I just couldn't get over the awful clasp on the YM no matter how beautiful the face was. Mind you the new one with the grey dial and blue hand is rather special.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Josieshear said:


> View attachment 3530424
> 
> Got this for my birthday last year, was really torn between this and the yachtmaster. But I just couldn't get over the awful clasp on the YM no matter how beautiful the face was. Mind you the new one with the grey dial and blue hand is rather special.


Is this 28mm SS chocolate dial?


----------



## Josieshear

elizabethtwrs said:


> Is this 28mm SS chocolate dial?



Yes it's 28mm but it's a blue dial, I think the lighting was just off in that pic. Here's some others x


----------



## youngster

I love the Rolex blue dial! I have it as well and it is wonderful to wear with denim and many other colors.


----------



## Josieshear

youngster said:


> I love the Rolex blue dial! I have it as well and it is wonderful to wear with denim and many other colors.



I know! I'm forever telling people that blue is best, I think it's so dark that it doesn't clash but just adds that little something. Have you posted yours before? X


----------



## youngster

Josieshear said:


> I know! I'm forever telling people that blue is best, I think it's so dark that it doesn't clash but just adds that little something. Have you posted yours before? X



Here is mine. It's my version of a "sporty" Rolex without going to a 34 mm or larger size.  It's the 31 mm datejust, oyster bracelet, smooth bezel, stick markers.  It's my most casual watch, not at all dressy.  I wear it a lot for casual and with denim and love it!  The blue dial is really hard to capture though.


----------



## mangowife

youngster said:


> Here is mine. It's my version of a "sporty" Rolex without going to a 34 mm or larger size.  It's the 31 mm datejust, oyster bracelet, smooth bezel, stick markers.  It's my most casual watch, not at all dressy.  I wear it a lot for casual and with denim and love it!  The blue dial is really hard to capture though.
> View attachment 3531025



We are almost watch twins! Same size and model, except mine is a black dial. I strayed from this watch for an IWC Portofino, then grew tired of its huge dial and the flapping of the extra mesh bracelet, and went back to this beauty a few weeks ago.

TBH, I've been considering getting another 31mm with the fluted bezel and other bracelet (I forget the name). I have the fluted bezel and the other bracelet in a 26mm Datejust whose face feels way small for me right now. That bezel and bracelet speak to more more than the smooth with oyster bracelet personally. Any thoughts or suggestions? I have analysis paralysis about this! [emoji38]


View attachment 3531058


----------



## youngster

mangowife said:


> We are almost watch twins! Same size and model, except mine is a black dial. I strayed from this watch for an IWC Portofino, then grew tired of its huge dial and the flapping of the extra mesh bracelet, and went back to this beauty a few weeks ago.
> 
> TBH, I've been considering getting another 31mm with the fluted bezel and other bracelet (I forget the name). I have the fluted bezel and the other bracelet in a 26mm Datejust whose face feels way small for me right now. That bezel and bracelet speak to more more than the smooth with oyster bracelet personally. Any thoughts or suggestions? I have analysis paralysis about this! [emoji38]
> View attachment 3531058



I think it's great with the black dial!  I had a hard time choosing between the black and blue dial but went with blue since I knew I would wear it a lot with jeans especially. I think this watch is kinda boyfriend-y, just a bit more masculine and sporty, but the 31 mm size keeps it from being overwhelming on my wrist.  

And, just like you, my other Rolex is with the fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet!  Mine is the 31 mm size though with white dial and roman numerals.  This is my dressier, prettier Rolex. that is my go to watch on most days. But, I think it's great in the 26 mm size too, very feminine, and would easily layer with other bracelets. What dial do you have? What are the markers?  Your attachment isn't showing up for me.   Maybe you should try wearing it for a week straight and see whether it is the dial size that you don't like or maybe its the dial color and the markers that you are tired of?  Maybe a change to some other color or MOP or the addition of some diamonds might change it up enough that you would fall in love with it again.   That would be less expensive than trading it in most likely.  But, if you come to the conclusion that it is the 26mm size that you don't like, I'd say trade it in on another watch in a size that you do like and will wear.  These watches are too expensive to sit around not being worn.


----------



## mangowife

youngster said:


> I think it's great with the black dial!  I had a hard time choosing between the black and blue dial but went with blue since I knew I would wear it a lot with jeans especially. I think this watch is kinda boyfriend-y, just a bit more masculine and sporty, but the 31 mm size keeps it from being overwhelming on my wrist.
> 
> And, just like you, my other Rolex is with the fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet!  Mine is the 31 mm size though with white dial and roman numerals.  This is my dressier, prettier Rolex. that is my go to watch on most days. But, I think it's great in the 26 mm size too, very feminine, and would easily layer with other bracelets. What dial do you have? What are the markers?  Your attachment isn't showing up for me.   Maybe you should try wearing it for a week straight and see whether it is the dial size that you don't like or maybe its the dial color and the markers that you are tired of?  Maybe a change to some other color or MOP or the addition of some diamonds might change it up enough that you would fall in love with it again.   That would be less expensive than trading it in most likely.  But, if you come to the conclusion that it is the 26mm size that you don't like, I'd say trade it in on another watch in a size that you do like and will wear.  These watches are too expensive to sit around not being worn.



I think I confused you! [emoji39]

I have:

26mm datejust, ss/wg, white face with Roman numerals, fluted bezel, jubilee band

31mm datejust, ss/wg, black face with stick markers (that glow in the dark!), smooth bezel, oyster bracelet

I'm thinking of trading in the 31mm for the same size but fluted bezel and jubilee (and I've found I like a lighter face - prob will go with white although pink has caught my eye too. I don't want silver as I like some contrast between face and markers). I thought the smooth bezel and oyster would work for my "casual", everyday watch, plus it's diff than my 26, but I think it's too sporty for me. My style is a bit more dressy and I like the bling of the fluted bezel and jubilee. However, I like the size.

I'll be wearing my 26mm to a wedding tomorrow. I want to keep it as my smaller, more "formal" watch.

Would it be silly to have the exact same style, dial, markers, in a 26mm and 31mm? Because that's kinda how I'm leaning but seems silly! 

Eventually I want a gold Rolex, prob in the 26mm size. Not sure datejust or president. One day...


----------



## EBMIC

Josieshear said:


> View attachment 3530424
> 
> Got this for my birthday last year, was really torn between this and the yachtmaster. But I just couldn't get over the awful clasp on the YM no matter how beautiful the face was. Mind you the new one with the grey dial and blue hand is rather special.


Beautiful!!


----------



## youngster

mangowife said:


> I think I confused you! [emoji39]
> 
> I have:
> 
> 26mm datejust, ss/wg, white face with Roman numerals, fluted bezel, jubilee band
> 
> 31mm datejust, ss/wg, black face with stick markers (that glow in the dark!), smooth bezel, oyster bracelet
> 
> I'm thinking of trading in the 31mm for the same size but fluted bezel and jubilee (and I've found I like a lighter face - prob will go with white although pink has caught my eye too. I don't want silver as I like some contrast between face and markers). I thought the smooth bezel and oyster would work for my "casual", everyday watch, plus it's diff than my 26, but I think it's too sporty for me. My style is a bit more dressy and I like the bling of the fluted bezel and jubilee. However, I like the size.
> 
> I'll be wearing my 26mm to a wedding tomorrow. I want to keep it as my smaller, more "formal" watch.
> 
> Would it be silly to have the exact same style, dial, markers, in a 26mm and 31mm? Because that's kinda how I'm leaning but seems silly!
> 
> Eventually I want a gold Rolex, prob in the 26mm size. Not sure datejust or president. One day...



Oh, I see!  Yes, I was confused!  (ETA:  Must be the turkey coma.)  I thought you were having second thoughts about the 26 mm size. I love that size.  It's so feminine and dressy!  

But, I can definitely see the appeal of trading in your 31mm for the fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet.  I have that style watch too in the 31mm and mine is also the white face with roman numerals!   We clearly have similar taste!   Having it be the same as your 26 mm though . . . hmm . . . I think I'd try to vary it at least a little.  Maybe MOP for the dial?


----------



## youngster

mangowife said:


> I'll be wearing my 26mm to a wedding tomorrow. I want to keep it as my smaller, more "formal" watch.



I've been looking at the 26 mm size too, for that very reason.  It's so pretty and dressy.  I'm thinking of the SS/WG datejust, black dial or black MOP dial, with diamond markers.  But, I'm also waiting to see if Rolex comes out with this model in the new 28 mm size.


----------



## mangowife

Wearing my 26mm for the first time in a long while... enjoying it!


----------



## deltalady

Here's my 26 mm. I love it's size on my small wrist.


----------



## baghagg

deltalady said:


> Here's my 26 mm. I love it's size on my small wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531767


Love this!


----------



## EBMIC

Happy Holidays!
I tried on the white face & black face Roman numerals watches & a silver dial.  What are your thoughts on these colors?  The SA stated that the black face dial is harder to read and the silver face dial blends in too with the #'s.  He thought the white face really popped.

The white face is 36mm & black face is 31mm.


----------



## EBMIC

Here's the white & silver dial.


----------



## mangowife

EBMIC said:


> Happy Holidays!
> I tried on the white face & black face Roman numerals watches & a silver dial.  What are your thoughts on these colors?  The SA stated that the black face dial is harder to read and the silver face dial blends in too with the #'s.  He thought the white face really popped.
> 
> The white face is 36mm & black face is 31mm.



I'm partial to the white. [emoji41] The white pops and is very clean...


----------



## youngster

I love the white but I am biased as that is what I have in the 31 mm size. 

Do you think your clothes might coordinate better with the white or black? The advantage to silver is that it goes with everything though I still prefer the white. As mangowife said, it is clean  and fresh looking!


----------



## EBMIC

mangowife said:


> I'm partial to the white. [emoji41] The white pops and is very clean...


Thank you!


----------



## EBMIC

youngster said:


> I love the white but I am biased as that is what I have in the 31 mm size.
> 
> Do you think your clothes might coordinate better with the white or black? The advantage to silver is that it goes with everything though I still prefer the white. As mangowife said, it is clean  and fresh looking!


 Thank you!  I do wear a lot of black and gray, so the white will really pop!!  Thank you for the input!


----------



## jellyv

Love the white too--I have it in the 31 mm. It always looks refreshing! Rolex white is known for being an excellent true white.


----------



## pennychiou

mangowife said:


> I'm partial to the white. [emoji41] The white pops and is very clean...


I remain confident that silver is over white (disclosure: we do have one silver and plan to get another one to complete my collection).


----------



## kikikaboom

Ladies, I desperately need your advice: I own an older SS/WG Lady Datejust 26 and want to get a two-tone Rolex. I ordered the Datejust 31 in YG/SS, but now i am not sure about the size...maybe I should exchange it for the Lady Datejust 26 in YG/SS? I feel the 31 makes it really tricky to stack the watch with heavier bracelets (e.g. Hermès Clich) and it's so present.
I am 163cm and have smaller wrists (Cartier love bracelet size 17). 
Because I look quite young (although I'm 31) I don't want to show off too much with my jewelry/watch...don't like the "daddy's rich princess" look[emoji19]
What do you think?

Old one:



 New DJ 31:



With Cartier love:



Comparison:


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

I'm a guy - may I comment too? 

I thinks it's tricky.

Going to start with your old one, I think that looks very elegant on you - it absolutely fits your wrist, a nice, classy appearance.

The New DJ 31 solo looks very sporty. It's not to big for your wrist, but it's quite an eye catcher.

The New DJ 31 with Cartier love looks again rather elegant than sporty, it fits together nicely - doesn't look off or something BUT seeing the 26mm vs. the 31mm on your wrist - I'd say you're a perfect candidate to try the "new" 28mm model - that would probably look really awesome, and reside in between the classy or sporty look. It's probably also perfect when stacked with the Cartier.

So I'd suggest you try the 28mm before deciding between 31 and 26 

I know, I'm a bad guy for adding a model that wasn't originally asked for - but I think it could surprise you as to how well it will fit you 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## kikikaboom

Hi Oliver, sorry I missed out the male users[emoji18]
Thanks for your advice! 
I just checked on the Lady DJ28, the problem is that it isn't available with a white face. I don't like the colorful faces and the silver one. Unfortunately they don't do the dark blue/black faces at the Lady DJ anymore.[emoji19]

So I have to decide between 31 and 26. First I planned to sell my old watch, but maybe I should keep it for really casual occasions.[emoji848]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

I'm sorry, I didn't verify with the dial catalog from Rolex, but I did now, unfortunately you are absolutely right - no plain white dial available. What a pitty, I'm sorry - should have checked first!

I would have never thought that Rolex wouldn't offer such a basic configuration like a white dial...

I guess you don't like the the "white" Mother of Pearl either?

Then go for the new 26, but also keep the older 26, too. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## cocodiamonds

Love this one


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## elizabethtwrs

kikikaboom said:


> Ladies, I desperately need your advice: I own an older SS/WG Lady Datejust 26 and want to get a two-tone Rolex. I ordered the Datejust 31 in YG/SS, but now i am not sure about the size...maybe I should exchange it for the Lady Datejust 26 in YG/SS? I feel the 31 makes it really tricky to stack the watch with heavier bracelets (e.g. Hermès Clich) and it's so present.
> I am 163cm and have smaller wrists (Cartier love bracelet size 17).
> Because I look quite young (although I'm 31) I don't want to show off too much with my jewelry/watch...don't like the "daddy's rich princess" look[emoji19]
> What do you think?
> 
> Old one:
> View attachment 3544619
> 
> 
> New DJ 31:
> View attachment 3544620
> 
> 
> With Cartier love:
> View attachment 3544621
> 
> 
> Comparison:
> View attachment 3544622



The 31mm looks great on you! That was the exact model I considered too! I think it looks perfectly fine stacked with bracelets, even the heavier ones


----------



## c4ntik2006

Just got my first Rolex Datejust 31 Silver Diamond Dial with 18K Fluted Bezel..so in love[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## jellyv

Kikikaboom: 
Keep the 31 and don't stack it with the Love. I can't see scratching up both expensive pieces, which will happen with metal hitting metal.


----------



## Stylish P

My very first Rolex watch. My Birthday present [emoji320]from hubby.
So in love with the two tone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

If you ever wondered what the movement looks like. (If you have a 16570/ 16710/ 116710/ 116713/ 116718/ 116719 or 116759 with caliber 3186 movement.)



(My 16570 with caliber 3186)


Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Yuki85

Still in love with my submariner


----------



## youngster

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm sorry, I didn't verify with the dial catalog from Rolex, but I did now, unfortunately you are absolutely right - no plain white dial available. What a pitty, I'm sorry - should have checked first!
> 
> I would have never thought that Rolex wouldn't offer such a basic configuration like a white dial.



Oliver, have you heard whether Rolex is going to make the new 28 mm datejusts in all SS or the SS/WG combination?  Right now, all I'm seeing on their site are the all yellow or rose gold or two-tone models in 28 mm.


----------



## goldengirl123

kikikaboom said:


> Ladies, I desperately need your advice: I own an older SS/WG Lady Datejust 26 and want to get a two-tone Rolex. I ordered the Datejust 31 in YG/SS, but now i am not sure about the size...maybe I should exchange it for the Lady Datejust 26 in YG/SS? I feel the 31 makes it really tricky to stack the watch with heavier bracelets (e.g. Hermès Clich) and it's so present.
> I am 163cm and have smaller wrists (Cartier love bracelet size 17).
> Because I look quite young (although I'm 31) I don't want to show off too much with my jewelry/watch...don't like the "daddy's rich princess" look[emoji19]
> What do you think?
> 
> Old one:
> View attachment 3544619
> 
> 
> New DJ 31:
> View attachment 3544620
> 
> 
> With Cartier love:
> View attachment 3544621
> 
> 
> Comparison:
> View attachment 3544622






I have a Lady Datejust 26 in YG/SS and I love the size.  Sometimes I will stack it with my Love bracelet, but more often than not, I prefer the look of my watch all by itself!


----------



## pennychiou

kikikaboom said:


> Ladies, I desperately need your advice: I own an older SS/WG Lady Datejust 26 and want to get a two-tone Rolex. I ordered the Datejust 31 in YG/SS, but now i am not sure about the size...maybe I should exchange it for the Lady Datejust 26 in YG/SS? I feel the 31 makes it really tricky to stack the watch with heavier bracelets (e.g. Hermès Clich) and it's so present.
> I am 163cm and have smaller wrists (Cartier love bracelet size 17).
> Because I look quite young (although I'm 31) I don't want to show off too much with my jewelry/watch...don't like the "daddy's rich princess" look[emoji19]
> What do you think?
> 
> Old one:
> View attachment 3544619
> 
> 
> New DJ 31:
> View attachment 3544620
> 
> 
> With Cartier love:
> View attachment 3544621
> 
> 
> Comparison:
> View attachment 3544622



I'd say 31 is better than 26 on your wrist (though I don't know how 28 may look).


----------



## niknaks73

I found this refurbished beauty a 2009.  The face is not a MOP. However about $5k less than a brand new one. Is buying new better than a refurbished from Tourneau, a reputable dealer???  Thoughts???


----------



## hammerofdawn

Worth the 5k savings imo.


----------



## jellyv

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 3546074
> 
> I found this refurbished beauty a 2009.  The face is not a MOP. However about $5k less than a brand new one. Is buying new better than a refurbished from Tourneau, a reputable dealer???  Thoughts???



Is any of it aftermarket (they might call it "custom"), such as the diamonds on dial or bezel or the dial itself? Tourneau needs to disclose this to you. Also, has it been serviced? Service is expensive, in case you will have to budget for that. 

What is the dial, if not MOP? 

I would be very wary of a secondary market Rolex that's been modded with aftermarket stuff.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

youngster said:


> Oliver, have you heard whether Rolex is going to make the new 28 mm datejusts in all SS or the SS/WG combination?  Right now, all I'm seeing on their site are the all yellow or rose gold or two-tone models in 28 mm.



Hi!

I could imagine an all SS datejust 28 being presented at Basel 2017, not as a highlight but simply along the lines. But this is purely speculative from my part - it's just not uncommon for businesses to start with "top of the line" models and add the more consumer friendly ones later on, especially when they have just introduced them.

But honestly - although I think Rolex is still doing really well compared to other swiss watchmakers these days - who knows what their reaction to the current situation/market will be? I'm really curious for the Basel 2017 reveals, and not just those from Rolex  ... Richemont alone bought back watches from retailers for about 200 million Euro between April and September of this year. And they want to cut 200 jobs in watchmaking...

Like I said, I could see an all SS 28mm datejust  But I think their focus will be on what might keep them afloat if the overall situation gets worse. There are quite a couple of interesting scenarios - but I guess that would be considered political and not permitted on the tPF.

Here're some interesting reads, if you're interested.

http://www.wsj.com/articles/hard-times-for-luxury-watch-dealers-1470375753
http://www.wsj.com/articles/cartier-parent-richemont-says-profit-battered-by-weak-economy-1473832336
http://www.wsj.com/articles/richemo...nagement-reshuffle-as-profit-falls-1478247354
http://www.wsj.com/articles/switzerland-buys-back-its-own-luxury-watches-1481209746 (Needs account/subscription to read)

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## youngster

Thanks, Oliver!  I appreciate your perspective.  I was going to wait until later next year to purchase in any case so waiting to see what Rolex introduces won't be difficult.  I'm also definitely going to read those articles later today.  The state of the luxury watch market is quite interesting and I appreciate you taking the time to post those links.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

youngster said:


> Thanks, Oliver!  I appreciate your perspective.  I was going to wait until later next year to purchase in any case so waiting to see what Rolex introduces won't be difficult.  I'm also definitely going to read those articles later today.  The state of the luxury watch market is quite interesting and I appreciate you taking the time to post those links.



Hi!

No problem, gladly done 

I'm really, really curious to see how this is going to unfold in the long term - that's why I had those links "at the ready"  I also think it will be very interesting to see how potential buyers will react to the now very common artificial shortages of highly sought after models like the Daytona or Patek's 5711/1A-010 when due to either price increases, maybe even necessary future decreases or both other models come into focus. 

At some point it might not be enough to only cater these kind of models to true VIP or highly connected clients. And even the ultimate wealthiest clients might eventually come to a point where they call a certain price tag ridiculous and simply say no. Or simply quit the game completely because they don't want to take the BS anymore. Same goes for collectors who are currently still willing to pay high premiums to get these models via grey market. The only question is when that bubble will burst.

Looking at the market right now, that point has obviously not been reached yet. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## tiffknee79

sotto said:


> Not a Rolex, but was wondering if I could get your opinions on which Dior watch you like better (if you like either...) thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518685
> View attachment 3518686



Definitely the one on the left. More classic.


----------



## niknaks73

Hi,  I'm not quite sure. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. This is what it actually looks like. The sales associate said it's a collectors item because of the unique dial. Sounds like I need to investigate more.  Thank u!!


----------



## hammerofdawn

I really like the ladies rolexes with flowers.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Took some pictures today.







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

And a last one.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## chessmont

Here is mine I like the pink flower dial with the jubilee band


----------



## prepster

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> The only question is when that bubble will burst



I wonder about that too. Parts of the luxury market today remind me of the Holland tulip bulb mania.  We don't seem to have changed much since 1637.


----------



## hammerofdawn

chessmont said:


> Here is mine I like the pink flower dial with the jubilee band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547767



ha, that's so nice


----------



## chessmont

Thank you


----------



## twitspie

Hello, I tried on various watches today. I am in the process of deciding which to go for and thought I would share some photos. They are both the new 28mm[emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

twitspie said:


> Hello, I tried on various watches today. I am in the process of deciding which to go for and thought I would share some photos. They are both the new 28mm[emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


I love them both.  I recently went to check out the new size 28's..  I was a little disappointed - I found them to be almost identical to the 26's in size. .   Did you feel that the 28's appeared identical to the 26's?


----------



## twitspie

Yes, I could defo feel the difference. The 26mm always seemed too small for me, trying the 28mm on today I could feel the difference. Defo prefer the 28   Interstingly I went to both Harrods and another jeweller and neither of them had 26mm watches on display, only the 28mm 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nvie

Xmas Party at work....can't wait for Christmas.


----------



## baghagg

twitspie said:


> Yes, I could defo feel the difference. The 26mm always seemed too small for me, trying the 28mm on today I could feel the difference. Defo prefer the 28   Interstingly I went to both Harrods and another jeweller and neither of them had 26mm watches on display, only the 28mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


28 replaced 26; 26 is being discontinued.


----------



## youngster

baghagg said:


> 28 replaced 26; 26 is being discontinued.



This is what I was told too a few months ago by my AD.  I wonder if Rolex will pull all 26mm from their ADs or if they will just allow them to be sold off naturally over the next year or two?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

From today.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## XCCX

My precious collection:




36mm stainless steel/yellow gold datejust with oyster bracelet, diamond bezel, champagne dial and diamond markers.




36mm stainless steel/white gold datejust with jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, silver dial and diamond markers.




31mm stainless steel/yellow gold datejust with jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, mother of pearl dial and roman markers.


----------



## XCCX

youngster said:


> Here is mine. It's my version of a "sporty" Rolex without going to a 34 mm or larger size.  It's the 31 mm datejust, oyster bracelet, smooth bezel, stick markers.  It's my most casual watch, not at all dressy.  I wear it a lot for casual and with denim and love it!  The blue dial is really hard to capture though.
> View attachment 3531025



Yup! I agree that the vibe of the watch has more to do with the details/combination rather than the size. Perfect casual watch you got there!


----------



## uhpharm01

xactreality said:


> My precious collection:
> 
> View attachment 3549901
> 
> 
> 36mm stainless steel/yellow gold datejust with oyster bracelet, diamond bezel, champagne dial and diamond markers.
> 
> View attachment 3549902
> 
> 
> 36mm stainless steel/white gold datejust with jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, silver dial and diamond markers.
> 
> View attachment 3549903
> 
> 
> 31mm stainless steel/yellow gold datejust with jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, mother of pearl dial and roman markers.
> 
> View attachment 3549904



Very nice collection.  I just love that you have an all steel rolex and two tone rolex also.


----------



## nvie

xactreality said:


> My precious collection:
> 
> View attachment 3549901
> 
> 
> 36mm stainless steel/yellow gold datejust with oyster bracelet, diamond bezel, champagne dial and diamond markers.
> 
> View attachment 3549902
> 
> 
> 36mm stainless steel/white gold datejust with jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, silver dial and diamond markers.
> 
> View attachment 3549903
> 
> 
> 31mm stainless steel/yellow gold datejust with jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, mother of pearl dial and roman markers.
> 
> View attachment 3549904



I love multiples! You helped me made up my mind for my 40th birthday present for myself. I have been contemplating between Oyster Perpetual No Date vs Datejust. 31mm SS/WG Datejust is calling me....I'm just wondering if I'm crazy to have another Datejust as I currently have the 26mm SS/YG Datejust. Oyster Perpetual in 31mm is just too similar to my Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 30mm. 

Love your all diamond bezel!


----------



## petitejasmine

Hi All, can I ask for some precious opinions helping choosing my second Rolex? My first one is normal 36mm date just with smooth bezel and stainless steel bracelet, so I want my second one to be a dressy one to attend some occasions as well...have been doing researching and trying over a few weeks and finally narrow down these on my wrist... any opinions? 






At first my heart was on the pink dial diamond marks... but I found the roman marks with rose gold looks more elegant and classy.. in the end I am looking at the chocolate dial one and feel the colour combine is just so nice... what do your ladies (or gents) think?

Thanks a lot! 
P.S. They are all 31 mm.[emoji1]


----------



## krawford

They look big. Have you considered the new 28 mm?  It would look nice for dressier occasions.


----------



## mfa777

petitejasmine said:


> Hi All, can I ask for some precious opinions helping choosing my second Rolex? My first one is normal 36mm date just with smooth bezel and stainless steel bracelet, so I want my second one to be a dressy one to attend some occasions as well...have been doing researching and trying over a few weeks and finally narrow down these on my wrist... any opinions?
> View attachment 3555866
> 
> View attachment 3555867
> 
> View attachment 3555868
> 
> At first my heart was on the pink dial diamond marks... but I found the roman marks with rose gold looks more elegant and classy.. in the end I am looking at the chocolate dial one and feel the colour combine is just so nice... what do your ladies (or gents) think?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> P.S. They are all 31 mm.[emoji1]



Out all of these, I would pick first one with chocolate dial. But another nice option is second watch but with Mop dial rather than silver.


----------



## petitejasmine

krawford said:


> They look big. Have you considered the new 28 mm?  It would look nice for dressier occasions.



[emoji23][emoji23]I like bigger ones...


----------



## petitejasmine

mfa87 said:


> Out all of these, I would pick first one with chocolate dial. But another nice option is second watch but with Mop dial rather than silver.



Me too! I am leaning towards to the first one!!


----------



## NuttyElla

petitejasmine said:


> Hi All, can I ask for some precious opinions helping choosing my second Rolex? My first one is normal 36mm date just with smooth bezel and stainless steel bracelet, so I want my second one to be a dressy one to attend some occasions as well...have been doing researching and trying over a few weeks and finally narrow down these on my wrist... any opinions?
> View attachment 3555866
> 
> View attachment 3555867
> 
> View attachment 3555868
> 
> At first my heart was on the pink dial diamond marks... but I found the roman marks with rose gold looks more elegant and classy.. in the end I am looking at the chocolate dial one and feel the colour combine is just so nice... what do your ladies (or gents) think?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> P.S. They are all 31 mm.[emoji1]



Love the first two!! And I don't think it's too big to be dressy at all. I have tiny wrists and I wear a 31mm and sometimes I think it's too small...! The chocolate dial is gorgeous but maybe I slightly prefer the pale pink with the rose gold numerals. As a previous poster said have you considered a mother of pearl face? I have rose gold with a white m o p face and I love the combination.


----------



## nvie

petitejasmine said:


> Hi All, can I ask for some precious opinions helping choosing my second Rolex? My first one is normal 36mm date just with smooth bezel and stainless steel bracelet, so I want my second one to be a dressy one to attend some occasions as well...have been doing researching and trying over a few weeks and finally narrow down these on my wrist... any opinions?
> View attachment 3555866
> 
> View attachment 3555867
> 
> View attachment 3555868
> 
> At first my heart was on the pink dial diamond marks... but I found the roman marks with rose gold looks more elegant and classy.. in the end I am looking at the chocolate dial one and feel the colour combine is just so nice... what do your ladies (or gents) think?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> P.S. They are all 31 mm.[emoji1]



Lovely choices. What's the dial and markers of your 36mm? I would get something different for the 31mm. By just the three choices, chocolate dial with Roman numeral, especially diamonds on number six is dressier than the other two. 

Please let us know what you pick. [emoji6]


----------



## petitejasmine

Thank you ladies precious input! I finally got my favourite watch which is... Tada!


Love it to bits[emoji1] thanks for letting me share!


----------



## petitejasmine

nvie said:


> Lovely choices. What's the dial and markers of your 36mm? I would get something different for the 31mm. By just the three choices, chocolate dial with Roman numeral, especially diamonds on number six is dressier than the other two.
> 
> Please let us know what you pick. [emoji6]



Totally agree with you dear! My 36 mm is silver dial and luminous makers... that is why I finally decided to go for a different and dressier one! [emoji5]


----------



## nvie

petitejasmine said:


> Totally agree with you dear! My 36 mm is silver dial and luminous makers... that is why I finally decided to go for a different and dressier one! [emoji5]



Great choice petitejasmine. Your new 31mm complements the 36mm's combination.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Am I the only one who adore sporty men's rolly? Happy Boxing Day


----------



## petitejasmine

Seedlessplum said:


> Am I the only one who adore sporty men's rolly? Happy Boxing Day



I adore as well, just my wrist is super tiny and cannot wear it at all! Your watch is stunning! Enjoy it![emoji6]


----------



## nvie

Seedlessplum said:


> Am I the only one who adore sporty men's rolly? Happy Boxing Day



Looks great on you [emoji7]
I can't carry any Rolex more than 34mm. [emoji19]


----------



## NuttyElla

Seedlessplum said:


> Am I the only one who adore sporty men's rolly? Happy Boxing Day



I adore them too but, like a previous poster, I can't wear anything bigger than a 34mm. I tried on a Daytona but sadly it looked ridiculous [emoji17] This looks amazing on you!


----------



## uhpharm01

Seedlessplum said:


> Am I the only one who adore sporty men's rolly? Happy Boxing Day


Very nice!


----------



## pennychiou

petitejasmine said:


> Thank you ladies precious input! I finally got my favourite watch which is... Tada!
> View attachment 3556543
> 
> Love it to bits[emoji1] thanks for letting me share!


Looks very nice though my heart is with the second one!!!  Congratulation and enjoy the gorgeous.


----------



## petitejasmine

pennychiou said:


> Looks very nice though my heart is with the second one!!!  Congratulation and enjoy the gorgeous.



Me too babe! I actually made up my mind to buy the second one before I met the chocolate dial one... hahah... just cannot let go of the special design for the diamond marker at 6! [emoji23]


----------



## nvie

40th birthday present to myself! 31mm SS/WG jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, Roman Numeral with pink dial. 

This is the same price as 26mm SS/YG jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, diamond markers with white MOP purchased in 2008. Crazy price increase!


----------



## petitejasmine

nvie said:


> 40th birthday present to myself! 31mm SS/WG jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, Roman Numeral with pink dial.
> 
> This is the same price as 26mm SS/YG jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, diamond markers with white MOP purchased in 2008. Crazy price increase!
> 
> View attachment 3557871



Fabulous buy! Looks so nice on you! Happy birthday [emoji322]!


----------



## nvie

petitejasmine said:


> Fabulous buy! Looks so nice on you! Happy birthday [emoji322]!



Thank you for your lovely comments and well wishes,  petitejasmine. I'm so happy with this purchase, can't till for another 4 more days till my birthday. I will only wear it after [emoji4]

I convinced myself that it's fine having multiples after seeing your post as well as xaxtreality's collection! [emoji6]


----------



## Seedlessplum

petitejasmine said:


> I adore as well, just my wrist is super tiny and cannot wear it at all! Your watch is stunning! Enjoy it![emoji6]





nvie said:


> Looks great on you [emoji7]
> I can't carry any Rolex more than 34mm. [emoji19]





NuttyElla said:


> I adore them too but, like a previous poster, I can't wear anything bigger than a 34mm. I tried on a Daytona but sadly it looked ridiculous [emoji17] This looks amazing on you!





uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Seedlessplum

petitejasmine said:


> Thank you ladies precious input! I finally got my favourite watch which is... Tada!
> View attachment 3556543
> 
> Love it to bits[emoji1] thanks for letting me share!


This is a beautiful DJ (and so does your classic flap), love the roman markers and chocolate dial


----------



## kashmira

I just got this watch which has been on my wish list for a very long time!


----------



## Rumbabird

Here is mine - a birthday present from DH.  It is a very simple design compared to many of the beauties posted here, but  I love it.  I believe it is 24mm (I have a tiny wrist).  I'm not sure of the year.


----------



## Frivole88

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

kristinlorraine said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!
> View attachment 3562948



Beautiful!!!


----------



## nvie

Still can't get over DJ 31mm.....


----------



## pennychiou

nvie said:


> Still can't get over DJ 31mm.....
> 
> View attachment 3563886


That looks so beautiful on you.


----------



## dexter123

I received this for my 20th anniversary from Barron and Leeds.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It was bought in 2014.


----------



## chessmont

dexter123 said:


> I received this for my 20th anniversary from Barron and Leeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was bought in 2014.



We're almost twins but I have the jubilee bracelet - love this watch!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## nvie

pennychiou said:


> That looks so beautiful on you.



Thank you for your kind comment, pennychiou. I love the new pink dial, it's more rose gold than the old pink.


----------



## nvie

dexter123 said:


> I received this for my 20th anniversary from Barron and Leeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was bought in 2014.



Beautiful watch dexter123. All diamond bezel is my dream watch, 36mm fits you well.


----------



## dexter123

nvie said:


> Beautiful watch dexter123. All diamond bezel is my dream watch, 36mm fits you well.



Thank you kindly!


----------



## fishnumber2

I just bought my first Rolex 2 days ago while I was in London with my husband, I just couldn't resist the amazing exchange rates and VAT refund! I don't wear any jewelry on my hands/wrists other than the rings so this will double as my jewelry piece.

I never considered myself a watch person, but seeing how beautifully my husband's stainless steel sub kept over the one year that he had it, I wanted one for myself as well.

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Gemmathilde

fishnumber2 said:


> I just bought my first Rolex 2 days ago while I was in London with my husband, I just couldn't resist the amazing exchange rates and VAT refund! I don't wear any jewelry on my hands/wrists other than the rings so this will double as my jewelry piece.
> 
> I never considered myself a watch person, but seeing how beautifully my husband's stainless steel sub kept over the one year that he had it, I wanted one for myself as well.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3565124



So beautiful!!! May I ask how much it was in London?


----------



## fishnumber2

Gemmathilde said:


> So beautiful!!! May I ask how much it was in London?



Thank you so much dear! The MSRP for this particular one is £8800, minus VAT refund around £1100 (I don't remember the exact figure), we were able to pull teeth with them to get a ~teeny tiny~ discount but most of the dealers weren't willing to move on the price at all! I was also able to reserve this model at Heathrow, so it would've been £7333 if I had purchased there. Overall definitely amazing savings compared to purchasing it in the US for me!


----------



## joseybird

This is more a general watch question than anything Rolex-specific, but I figure this thread is full of very knowledgable watch people 

For the longest time I've used my phone to check the time, but I'd like to get a nice watch at some point. (Maybe one day, when I finally pay off my student lians, I'll even be able to afford a Rolex!) My question is, since I sweat a LOT, would it be inadvisable for me to buy a watch with a leather band? How does one effectively clean a leather watch band, especially a high-end one?

Thanks!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi joseybird,

By your description, I'd indeed vote against a leather band/strap - as there is no way to really clean a leather band/strap and it will definitely start to emit an odor at some point if constantly sweat through over a *long* period of time. So most people I know who wear leather bands on their watches exchange them before that happens - which can be quite pricey depending on make and model of the watch. Also *a constant wet-dry cycle* will lead to premature aging (and worst case failure) of the band/strap.

I've been through this with a Nomos watch, although I replaced the strap before it could emit odor/fail - I could see how the strap was really worn out after constantly wearing it for a couple of years (and those are shell cordovan straps, it doesn't get much more heavy duty/resistant than that, speaking of leather). I bought a new strap for it and only occasionally wear it these days.

So, sure you can get a leather band/strap and exchange it every couple of years - but I really wouldn't recommend it for an every day worn watch.

Also, when choosing a watch with leather band/strap - take a good look if it will accept common bands/straps or if they are watch/brand specific. The latter can not just be a major pain in the a*s when you try to source them but it can also be a price driving factor. Especially the more $$$$$ your watch is... This might not be important if "money is no object" - but a lot of people, especially those longing for that one great/"expensive" watch in their life, get close to a heart attack when they hear what certain "spare parts" cost. 

Then, a lot of the $$$$$ watches with leather band/strap come with a folding clasp. That folding clasp will, again, need a very specific band/strap (size & design) to work properly/at all. Also, the folding clasp itself can be a very pricey spare part itself up to being nearly impossible to get as a spare...

But you can talk to any AD about that when you close in on a certain make & model and will then know exactly what to expect.

Still I'd agree that a very classy, typical dress watch is really nice when it sports a leather band - and if the watch itself is only worn occasionally there's absolutely nothing wrong with a leather band/strap.

For an everyday time piece I'd always go for a steel or precious metal  bracelet.

Kind regards - and as always - all just IMHO.
Oliver


----------



## nvie

joseybird said:


> This is more a general watch question than anything Rolex-specific, but I figure this thread is full of very knowledgable watch people
> 
> For the longest time I've used my phone to check the time, but I'd like to get a nice watch at some point. (Maybe one day, when I finally pay off my student lians, I'll even be able to afford a Rolex!) My question is, since I sweat a LOT, would it be inadvisable for me to buy a watch with a leather band? How does one effectively clean a leather watch band, especially a high-end one?
> 
> Thanks!



I would say forget about leather strap watches, especially the higher end ones. Get a metal bracelet for high end watch and more affordable leather strap watches to wear for fun.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My 26mm lady-date-just, yellow gold two tone jubllie bracelet / silver face & diamond maker ( it was gifted from my DH about 3 years ago ) It's dressy feminine size and I often wear to the formal black tie events. It's light and elegant that I love. I'm also thinking of get one more in size larger 31mm next time. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Shelly319

This is not totally on topic but still related. Just sharing a video I saw on YouTube today of a beautiful gmt master which this man paid 120 for in 1960!  This just goes to show how wonderfully well made these watches are. Planning to purchase one for myself this year for a milestone birthday!


----------



## deltalady

I'm still loving my 26mm. Every time I go to look at getting a slightly bigger one, I just fall in love with this size all over again.


----------



## snibor

Shelly319 said:


> This is not totally on topic but still related. Just sharing a video I saw on YouTube today of a beautiful gmt master which this man paid 120 for in 1960!  This just goes to show how wonderfully well made these watches are. Planning to purchase one for myself this year for a milestone birthday!




Wow!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Thanks for letting me share my 26mm yellow gold two tone jubllie bracelet / silver face & diamond maker that was gifted from my DH about 3 years ago


----------



## nvie

What I wore to dinner last week


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nvie said:


> What I wore to dinner last week


I LOVE  Is it 26mm? So pretty!!


----------



## nvie

shopgirl4cc said:


> I LOVE  Is it 26mm? So pretty!!



Thank you shopgirl4cc, yes it's a 26mm. [emoji846]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nvie said:


> Thank you shopgirl4cc, yes it's a 26mm. [emoji846]


Thank you for the response nvie It is truly a beauty  You have a wonderful taste with YSL clutch with nail color  
I love my 26mm as well and hope to add 31mm next time.....


----------



## nvie

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you for the response nvie It is truly a beauty  You have a wonderful taste with YSL clutch with nail color
> I love my 26mm as well and hope to add 31mm next time.....



Thank you for your kind comments. Yes, 26mm is very elegant for evenings. I love your combination too, a classic. 31mm would be a lovely addition. Which combination are you thinking of? Initially I wanted something different but still went back to Datejust, jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Played a bit with my camera today...




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## poshmommy

nvie said:


> Thank you shopgirl4cc, yes it's a 26mm. [emoji846]



Nvie, thank you so much for posting your 26mm!  I have been seriously considering getting one before they are all discontinued. I love the size of it, but all the sales people keep acting like it's a mistake.  Your's looks perfect on you!  I'm going for it!


----------



## EBMIC

fishnumber2 said:


> I just bought my first Rolex 2 days ago while I was in London with my husband, I just couldn't resist the amazing exchange rates and VAT refund! I don't wear any jewelry on my hands/wrists other than the rings so this will double as my jewelry piece.
> 
> I never considered myself a watch person, but seeing how beautifully my husband's stainless steel sub kept over the one year that he had it, I wanted one for myself as well.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3565124


Beautiful


----------



## nvie

poshmommy said:


> Nvie, thank you so much for posting your 26mm!  I have been seriously considering getting one before they are all discontinued. I love the size of it, but all the sales people keep acting like it's a mistake.  Your's looks perfect on you!  I'm going for it!



I can understand your dilemma. When I was shopping for 31mm, the sales person insists that a 34mm Oyster Perpetual looks good on me when the lug can't even sit properly on my wrist. A colleague's 36mm looks good on her as her wrist is larger than mine. 

It's important to try out the sizes and see how you like them and I'm sure you will find one that you like. 31mm is easier to read than a 26mm. I am not a fan of oversize watches, I prefer smaller ones also due to my style. 

Best of luck in searching for your dream Rolex as long as you love it.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nvie said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. Yes, 26mm is very elegant for evenings. I love your combination too, a classic. 31mm would be a lovely addition. Which combination are you thinking of? Initially I wanted something different but still went back to Datejust, jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel.


Thank you~nvie  Yes I also thought of something different on my next 31mm but I actually love exact same to my 26mm, as I really love silver face with diamond maker so much and definitely two tone jubilee bracelet that i love for a classic look. Maybe because of I've used to seen my father's since I was kid for such a long years. My husband also wear these similar Classic style that one of them was gifted to him from my father as our wedding gift ( but without diamonds )
I just love these type of simple classic looks  But I still try on different style at the store again when make final decision


----------



## nvie

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you~nvie  Yes I also thought of something different on my next 31mm but I actually love exact same to my 26mm, as I really love silver face with diamond maker so much and definitely two tone jubilee bracelet that i love for a classic look. Maybe because of I've used to seen my father's since I was kid for such a long years. My husband also wear these similar Classic style that one of them was gifted to him from my father as our wedding gift ( but without diamonds )
> I just love these type of simple classic looks  But I still try on different style at the store again when make final decision



I was comparing Oyster Perpetual and Datejust, both 31mm. I was lucky that the store has all the combinations that I wanted to compare. 

1. Fluted with Jubilee
2. Fluted with Oyster
3. Dome with Oyster
4. Dome with Jubilee

All the above with the pink dial and Roman numeral, I was decisive of the dial and markers but couldn't decide on bezel and bracelet. There's also a pink MOP in the exact combination that I wanted, Fluted with Jubilee but too bad the MOP was very flat. 

Oyster Perpetual together with Dome and Oyster is out as it's too similar to my Omega Aqua Terra. Oyster bracelet is substantially heavier than Jubilee. Jubilee is more comfortable when worn due to its smaller links. I would scratch up the Dome in a split second, so I'm only left with Fluted and Jubilee and yes, I ended up with that. 

I suggest that you look up the Rolex site as it has a complete catalogue. Then narrow it down before you hit the store to try out. [emoji4]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nvie said:


> I was comparing Oyster Perpetual and Datejust, both 31mm. I was lucky that the store has all the combinations that I wanted to compare.
> 
> 1. Fluted with Jubilee
> 2. Fluted with Oyster
> 3. Dome with Oyster
> 4. Dome with Jubilee
> 
> All the above with the pink dial and Roman numeral, I was decisive of the dial and markers but couldn't decide on bezel and bracelet. There's also a pink MOP in the exact combination that I wanted, Fluted with Jubilee but too bad the MOP was very flat.
> 
> Oyster Perpetual together with Dome and Oyster is out as it's too similar to my Omega Aqua Terra. Oyster bracelet is substantially heavier than Jubilee. Jubilee is more comfortable when worn due to its smaller links. I would scratch up the Dome in a split second, so I'm only left with Fluted and Jubilee and yes, I ended up with that.
> 
> I suggest that you look up the Rolex site as it has a complete catalogue. Then narrow it down before you hit the store to try out. [emoji4]



Hi sweet nvie, Thanks for writing your great pick, yes those seems very nice too  
I know I am probably insane but actually...I still plan to go exact same style in 31mm with my 26mm style as I mentioned previously  I will try other style on when visit the store next time ( like your great pick ones  ) But my heart always goes back to the same style whenever I have tried on....


----------



## nvie

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi sweet nvie, Thanks for writing your great pick, yes those seems very nice too
> I know I am probably insane but actually...I still plan to go exact same style in 31mm with my 26mm style as I mentioned previously  I will try other style on when visit the store next time ( like your great pick ones  ) But my heart always goes back to the same style whenever I have tried on....



Wonderful that you have made up your mind on your next 31mm. I always dream of Roman Numeral on a Rolex but my first was with diamond markers. Then looking back, the two Omegas are diamond markers too. So it's a nice change to stare at the Roman numerals with the 31mm. Just my two cents. [emoji4]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nvie said:


> Wonderful that you have made up your mind on your next 31mm. I always dream of Roman Numeral on a Rolex but my first was with diamond markers. Then looking back, the two Omegas are diamond markers too. So it's a nice change to stare at the Roman numerals with the 31mm. Just my two cents. [emoji4]


Thanks for your cents   Yes my hubby has the Roman's and its very crisp and nice looks  
Oh yes Omega is great watch as well! You have a wonderful collection!


----------



## HollyRF

Hi all! I'm a newcomer and looking to buy a new date just or oyster perpetual in February! My wrist is small, so I'm thinking a 26 or 28. I want it for daily wear, so no diamonds. Can anyone give me a rough estimate of cost for these two models in those sizes? My guess was around $5K. Am I in the ballpark? Thanks!!


----------



## FunBagz

HollyRF said:


> Hi all! I'm a newcomer and looking to buy a new date just or oyster perpetual in February! My wrist is small, so I'm thinking a 26 or 28. I want it for daily wear, so no diamonds. Can anyone give me a rough estimate of cost for these two models in those sizes? My guess was around $5K. Am I in the ballpark? Thanks!!



About a year ago, I got a two-tone, yellow gold with stainless steel, no diamonds, date just for daily wear in the 31mm size in Europe.  The US cost at that time was a little over $9k plus sales tax.  I recently looked at a 34mm all stainless steel, no diamond date just and if I recall the price was around $7,500 plus sales tax in the US.  If you are looking at stainless steel only in 26mm or 28mm size, my guess is the price will be around $6k.  My understanding is that the 28mm size is replacing the 26mm, so the only 26mm sizes left are what is in stock.  Hopefully someone here with more specific info will chime in.  HTH


----------



## sammytheMUA

nvie said:


> What I wore to dinner last week


if you don't mind me asking, what was the price of this watch? I absolutely love it!


----------



## nvie

sammytheMUA said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what was the price of this watch? I absolutely love it!



Hi sammytheMUA, it was purchased back in 2010 and was approx USD7K, I'm converting my currency to USD during that period's currency exchange and today it's USD11K, our currency depreciated but that should be about the price. Perhaps others can chip in how much is it in USD now.


----------



## mfa777

HollyRF said:


> Hi all! I'm a newcomer and looking to buy a new date just or oyster perpetual in February! My wrist is small, so I'm thinking a 26 or 28. I want it for daily wear, so no diamonds. Can anyone give me a rough estimate of cost for these two models in those sizes? My guess was around $5K. Am I in the ballpark? Thanks!!



Most of the prices can be found on Swissluxury.com. I have never bought from them, but used this website for pricing info, cause the prices they list are the same as AD prices.


----------



## nvie

Seems like I need to start a new thread, your Rolex in action.....


----------



## mfa777

nvie said:


> Seems like I need to start a new thread, your Rolex in action.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578733



That's a great idea!


----------



## nvie

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Played a bit with my camera today...
> 
> View attachment 3571741
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Great shot as always Oliver.


----------



## HollyRF

Thanks everyone for your replies. One more question. Are prices negotiable at the store? Should I be expecting to haggle a bit, and if so by how much? Again, sorry for such a newbie question!!


----------



## mfa777

HollyRF said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. One more question. Are prices negotiable at the store? Should I be expecting to haggle a bit, and if so by how much? Again, sorry for such a newbie question!!



Depends on the watch. Two tone or gold: you can try asking some discount, it's usually around 10%


----------



## HollyRF

Thanks! Just looking at stainless steel models.


----------



## mfa777

HollyRF said:


> Thanks! Just looking at stainless steel models.



Here is usually no discount on SS ones


----------



## HollyRF

Great! Thanks! I don't like negotiating anyway!


----------



## HollyRF

Great! Thanks! I don't like negotiating anyway!


----------



## *JJ*

does anyone know if there's a price increase coming up? i wanna get my first rolex for my birthday in may but i'd rather get it sooner if it's cheaper now.


----------



## nvie

mfa87 said:


> Here is usually no discount on SS ones



Our local store gives 10% to SS models.


----------



## nvie

HollyRF said:


> Great! Thanks! I don't like negotiating anyway!



Our local boutique gives 10% discount. Authorized resellers give different percentages.


----------



## nvie

*JJ* said:


> does anyone know if there's a price increase coming up? i wanna get my first rolex for my birthday in may but i'd rather get it sooner if it's cheaper now.



I anticipate anytime now as Omega just increased their prices by 6%, not sure worldwide or just for our country.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nvie said:


> Hi sammytheMUA, it was purchased back in 2010 and was approx USD7K, I'm converting my currency to USD during that period's currency exchange and today it's USD11K, our currency depreciated but that should be about the price. Perhaps others can chip in how much is it in USD now.



You're lucky for your beautiful Rolex got in 2010. My DH got me 26mm diamond maker in 2013 was about 11k include tax after minus 10% discount. I see how 3 years they increased so much, even I know your MOP is little more than silver/ champagne faces though[emoji15] If they continue to increase that much for a couple of years, I guess it's better not wait for another year to get my second 31mm diamond.... [emoji1]


----------



## chessmont

I got about 9% (sales tax more or less) on my Submariner.  Better than nothing!


----------



## nvie

shopgirl4cc said:


> You're lucky for your beautiful Rolex got in 2010. My DH got me 26mm diamond maker in 2013 was about 11k include tax after minus 10% discount. I see how 3 years they increased so much, even I know your MOP is little more than silver/ champagne faces though[emoji15] If they continue to increase that much for a couple of years, I guess it's better not wait for another year to get my second 31mm diamond.... [emoji1]



If you have made up your mind on the next Rolex, I suggest not to wait any longer as the prices keep going up. All diamond bezel 31mm is dreamy. [emoji177]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nvie said:


> If you have made up your mind on the next Rolex, I suggest not to wait any longer as the prices keep going up. All diamond bezel 31mm is dreamy. [emoji177]



Yes It sounds better than later, and hopefully I would get it on my next Paris trip [emoji4]
Oh sorry, I meant diamond maker, not beze[emoji28]. I know diamond bezel is surely gorgeous on any ladies or watches though, personally I'm just not fan with diamond bezel on Rolex. ( but then that's just me [emoji4] )


----------



## *JJ*

I'm unsure about whether I should get the plain bezel or the fluted white gold one. Is it possible to change the bezel after a while? could I simply exchange it like the bracelet?


----------



## Shelly319

*JJ* said:


> does anyone know if there's a price increase coming up? i wanna get my first rolex for my birthday in may but i'd rather get it sooner if it's cheaper now.



Kind of doubt it for the us with the economic uncertainty here and given that Swiss watch sales are really down.


----------



## mfa777

Shelly319 said:


> Kind of doubt it for the us with the economic uncertainty here and given that Swiss watch sales are really down.



Agree. 
Also if smartwatches like Apple Watch become essential, sales will drop even more. Imho


----------



## nvie

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes It sounds better than later, and hopefully I would get it on my next Paris trip [emoji4]
> Oh sorry, I meant diamond maker, not beze[emoji28]. I know diamond bezel is surely gorgeous on any ladies or watches though, personally I'm just not fan with diamond bezel on Rolex. ( but then that's just me [emoji4] )



I went for the Roman numeral for my 31mm as I love Rolex's Roman numeral. It's a nice change especially when my other watches are all diamond markers. Diamond bezel is too in-your-face for daily wear but I dream of owning it one day.


----------



## nvie

*JJ* said:


> I'm unsure about whether I should get the plain bezel or the fluted white gold one. Is it possible to change the bezel after a while? could I simply exchange it like the bracelet?



Domed bezel looks good with oyster bracelet and Fluted bezel with Jubilee bracelet. Point to note that Fluted bezel camouflages light scratches compared to the domed. I no idea if it's possible for change bezel or bracelet.


----------



## EBMIC

Playing around again trying on a Rolex date just, 36mm with MOP Roman numerals!


----------



## jellyv

*JJ* said:


> I'm unsure about whether I should get the plain bezel or the fluted white gold one. Is it possible to change the bezel after a while? could I simply exchange it like the bracelet?



No, the bezel is part of the reference of the model (its specs), and Rolex doesn't allow changes of anything that wasn't originally possible for that watch's reference number.


----------



## HollyRF

Just tried the datejust 31 on at our local retailer. Thoughts?


----------



## jellyv

HollyRF said:


> Just tried the datejust 31 on at our local retailer. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582821



Nice and somewhat unusual watch, definitely as large as you should go dialwise. The Oyster bracelet with a fluted dial is a less common pairing. Did you get to try other combos, like fluted with Jubilee bracelet or domed with Oyster? Other dials?


----------



## nvie

HollyRF said:


> Just tried the datejust 31 on at our local retailer. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582821



Nice combination!


----------



## uhpharm01

HollyRF said:


> Just tried the datejust 31 on at our local retailer. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582821


I love the fluted bezel with the oyster bracelet


----------



## HollyRF

jellyv said:


> Nice and somewhat unusual watch, definitely as large as you should go dialwise. The Oyster bracelet with a fluted dial is a less common pairing. Did you get to try other combos, like fluted with Jubilee bracelet or domed with Oyster? Other dials?


Thanks for feedback. I agree regarding dial size, any bigger would be too much, for sure. I initially thought I would want a 26, but in person it was much too small. I feel a 31 is just the right statement. The only other rolex I tried on was the oyster perpetual in grape, but I didn't love it as much as the date just, so no photo to share. Still a great watch, but just didn't speak to me as much as the date just. I tried on a few cartiers because I had really liked the tank design online, but in person, didn't seem right for me.


----------



## HollyRF

For comparison, here are the cartiers I tried on - the cle de Cartier, Cartier balloon bleu and tank. (Plus Rolex datejust 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
one more time for comparison.) The cle is my second choice right now.


----------



## cocodiamonds

I have both the datejust and the ballon bleu they're both lovely the cartier I wear for dressy events and nights and the Rolex I wear to work.


----------



## HollyRF

cocodiamonds said:


> I have both the datejust and the ballon bleu they're both lovely the cartier I wear for dressy events and nights and the Rolex I wear to work.


If you had to choose only one, which would you pick?


----------



## chessmont

I like the second one best


----------



## sammytheMUA

nvie said:


> Hi sammytheMUA, it was purchased back in 2010 and was approx USD7K, I'm converting my currency to USD during that period's currency exchange and today it's USD11K, our currency depreciated but that should be about the price. Perhaps others can chip in how much is it in USD now.


Thank you! You watch is my dream rolex .


----------



## mfa777

HollyRF said:


> If you had to choose only one, which would you pick?



For watch I would go with watch brand rather jewelry brand - Rolex. Have you tried one with Mop? It's seems like you are not liking dark dial.


----------



## HollyRF

mfa87 said:


> For watch I would go with watch brand rather jewelry brand - Rolex. Have you tried one with Mop? It's seems like you are not liking dark dial.


Good point. I think you may be right about the dial. I love blue, but may not be the right choice when it comes to watches - especially since this will be an everyday watch for me. I'll check out mop and silver when I go back in a few weeks!


----------



## jellyv

HollyRF said:


> I'll check out mop and silver when I go back in a few weeks!



Check out pink and white too. I love the white.


----------



## cocodiamonds

Rolex since the value for resale is better


----------



## *JJ*

HollyRF said:


> Just tried the datejust 31 on at our local retailer. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582821



love this! may i ask what your wrist size is?


----------



## Shelly319

Definitely Rolex. Cartier makes lovely watches but they are really "fashion" watches in the watch world. Rolex watches are sturdy and will withstand the test of time. Plus the steel watches hold exceptional value (not so much the gold or two tone ones) compared to Cartier. If you go on resale sites you'll notice the difference in prices.


----------



## HollyRF

*JJ* said:


> love this! may i ask what your wrist size is?



Thanks! I honestly had no idea about my wrist size, so I just measured. Looks like 5.75 inches.


----------



## HollyRF

Shelly319 said:


> Definitely Rolex. Cartier makes lovely watches but they are really "fashion" watches in the watch world. Rolex watches are sturdy and will withstand the test of time. Plus the steel watches hold exceptional value (not so much the gold or two tone ones) compared to Cartier. If you go on resale sites you'll notice the difference in prices.



Thank you! I have decided definitely going Rolex... but I'm going to try on a few different dial colors. I love the blue on this one, but worried it won't be as versatile as white or silver or mop.


----------



## blueiris

HollyRF said:


> Thank you! I have decided definitely going Rolex... but I'm going to try on a few different dial colors. I love the blue on this one, but worried it won't be as versatile as white or silver or mop.



I have almost the same one, except with diamond markers.  Definitely try on a few different dial colors to compare.  I did, and I was really drawn to the blue, so I went with it.  The color works with everything I wear with it, without even trying (sort of like dark denim, I guess).  I was probably drawn to the blue because it's a color that looks good on me clothing-wise, too.  Have fun deciding!


----------



## *JJ*

i'm having such a hard time deciding too, so many options at rolex..
i think i'm leaning towards the rhodium dial.


----------



## HollyRF

blueiris said:


> I have almost the same one, except with diamond markers.  Definitely try on a few different dial colors to compare.  I did, and I was really drawn to the blue, so I went with it.  The color works with everything I wear with it, without even trying (sort of like dark denim, I guess).  I was probably drawn to the blue because it's a color that looks good on me clothing-wise, too.  Have fun deciding!


Do you have photos of yours?


----------



## cocodiamonds

Thai one was my first so I wear it the most and I work with a lot of chemicals and never had an issue I'll take pics of the others this weekend for u including the cartier


----------



## HollyRF

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3587045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thai one was my first so I wear it the most and I work with a lot of chemicals and never had an issue I'll take pics of the others this weekend for u including the cartier



Thank you! That one is gorgeous!


----------



## *JJ*

is size 34 being phased out? i liked the 31mm but i wanted to check out one size bigger too. it seems there are only a few 34mm on the rolex website, all of them with the oyster bracelet (i really want the jubilee!).


----------



## blueiris

HollyRF said:


> Do you have photos of yours?



Sorry, I don't, but I'll try to take one this weekend for you.


----------



## mfa777

*JJ* said:


> is size 34 being phased out? i liked the 31mm but i wanted to check out one size bigger too. it seems there are only a few 34mm on the rolex website, all of them with the oyster bracelet (i really want the jubilee!).



Jubilee would be on 36 mm models


----------



## Shelly319

mfa87 said:


> Jubilee would be on 36 mm models



The oyster perpetual only comes in 34. The traditional sizes include 31 of 36 for the jubilee is my understanding. On the Rolex website it'll tell you what models you can configure.


----------



## daisydai

my new Rolax...


----------



## EBMIC

daisydai said:


> my new Rolax...


Congratulations!!


----------



## blueiris

HollyRF said:


> Do you have photos of yours?



I just used my phone to do this, so I hope it works....


----------



## HollyRF

blueiris said:


> I just used my phone to do this, so I hope it works....
> View attachment 3589502



It's beautiful! I love the color and diamonds!


----------



## blueiris

HollyRF said:


> It's beautiful! I love the color and diamonds!



Thanks!  I did consider the one you posted with the Roman numerals, too--it was a tough call for me, even when comparing them side by side.  I liked them both a lot.  Have fun deciding on yours!


----------



## k1zuna

Hi ladies, I'm ready to purchase my first Rolex watch soon. Been upgrading over the years from Seiko to Longines. I think it's time for a Rolex!
I'm eyeing this one:
https://www.rolex.com/watches/lady-datejust/m279171-0006.html

I was reading through this thread and saw some discounts. Are they from the boutique or some other stores? I live in NYC so if I go to the boutique it'll be around ~$750 in tax. x_x
Thanks!


----------



## mfa777

k1zuna said:


> Hi ladies, I'm ready to purchase my first Rolex watch soon. Been upgrading over the years from Seiko to Longines. I think it's time for a Rolex!
> I'm eyeing this one:
> https://www.rolex.com/watches/lady-datejust/m279171-0006.html
> 
> I was reading through this thread and saw some discounts. Are they from the boutique or some other stores? I live in NYC so if I go to the boutique it'll be around ~$750 in tax. x_x
> Thanks!



If you are planing to travel soon you can ask SA if they ship to that state tax free. That's how I got mine.


----------



## baghagg

k1zuna said:


> Hi ladies, I'm ready to purchase my first Rolex watch soon. Been upgrading over the years from Seiko to Longines. I think it's time for a Rolex!
> I'm eyeing this one:
> https://www.rolex.com/watches/lady-datejust/m279171-0006.html
> 
> I was reading through this thread and saw some discounts. Are they from the boutique or some other stores? I live in NYC so if I go to the boutique it'll be around ~$750 in tax. x_x
> Thanks!


Gorgeous!   Please post mod pics once you purchase this beauty!


----------



## blueiris

k1zuna said:


> Hi ladies, I'm ready to purchase my first Rolex watch soon. Been upgrading over the years from Seiko to Longines. I think it's time for a Rolex!
> I'm eyeing this one:
> https://www.rolex.com/watches/lady-datejust/m279171-0006.html
> 
> I was reading through this thread and saw some discounts. Are they from the boutique or some other stores? I live in NYC so if I go to the boutique it'll be around ~$750 in tax. x_x
> Thanks!



Very nice!  As for discounts, I got mine from a local jeweler that is an authorized Rolex dealer.  I asked whether the tag price was negotiable, and it was.  This was maybe 2 years ago, though.


----------



## k1zuna

blueiris said:


> Very nice!  As for discounts, I got mine from a local jeweler that is an authorized Rolex dealer.  I asked whether the tag price was negotiable, and it was.  This was maybe 2 years ago, though.



When you say local jewler, are they along the lines of Tourneau and etc? Or somewhere smaller?
Thanks.


----------



## blueiris

k1zuna said:


> When you say local jewler, are they along the lines of Tourneau and etc? Or somewhere smaller?
> Thanks.



No, smaller than Tourneau.  It's a family jewelry store business with just few locations in my area--truly local.  They do have competition in my area with a few other local/family jewelers who are also authorized Rolex dealers, and also a Tourneau location (I'm in a large metro area).  I don't know if that made a difference or not, but I did mention that I had been looking at the other places, too.  They were, of course, well aware of their competitors....

I should note that the discount wasn't huge, but it certainly was welcome and went a decent way in establishing me as a future client.


----------



## k1zuna

blueiris said:


> No, smaller than Tourneau.  It's a family jewelry store business with just few locations in my area--truly local.  They do have competition in my area with a few other local/family jewelers who are also authorized Rolex dealers, and also a Tourneau location (I'm in a large metro area).  I don't know if that made a difference or not, but I did mention that I had been looking at the other places, too.  They were, of course, well aware of their competitors....
> 
> I should note that the discount wasn't huge, but it certainly was welcome and went a decent way in establishing me as a future client.



Ok thanks so much! Rolex replicas are everywhere these days and are hard to tell. I just want to be careful


----------



## blueiris

k1zuna said:


> Ok thanks so much! Rolex replicas are everywhere these days and are hard to tell. I just want to be careful



Definitely.  I didn't want to take a chance, either, so I only considered authorized Rolex dealers.  It was worth the peace of mind for me.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

HollyRF said:


> Just tried the datejust 31 on at our local retailer. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582821


Beautiful!!


----------



## HollyRF

Thanks! Only 14 more days until I can go back and actually purchase! Happy Valentine's Day to me!


----------



## Shelly319

kashmira said:


> I just got this watch which has been on my wish list for a very long time!
> View attachment 3560977



Gorgeous. If you don't mind me asking what size is this? I'm looking for a watch myself. Thanks!


----------



## kashmira

Shelly319 said:


> Gorgeous. If you don't mind me asking what size is this? I'm looking for a watch myself. Thanks!


It's 26 mm and it is the perfect size for me.


----------



## Shelly319

kashmira said:


> It's 26 mm and it is the perfect size for me.



It absolutely is! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## EBMIC

fishnumber2 said:


> I just bought my first Rolex 2 days ago while I was in London with my husband, I just couldn't resist the amazing exchange rates and VAT refund! I don't wear any jewelry on my hands/wrists other than the rings so this will double as my jewelry piece.
> 
> I never considered myself a watch person, but seeing how beautifully my husband's stainless steel sub kept over the one year that he had it, I wanted one for myself as well.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3565124


So pretty!


----------



## *JJ*

HollyRF said:


> Thanks! Only 14 more days until I can go back and actually purchase! Happy Valentine's Day to me!



did you pick it up? [emoji5]


----------



## HollyRF

Yes! I did! Got a datejust 31mm with jubilee and fluted bezel and white dial. Photos to come, as I just purchased last night... I'm totally in love with it!


----------



## HollyRF

Presenting my new Datejust!!


----------



## kissmyace108

I have been going through this thread for a few weeks and love all of the pictures! I am planning on buying a Rolex soon and this is the one I am considering the oyster perpetual 31 in red grape. Is it too "fashion" or casual? I know the datejust seems to be much more popular on here but I don't really use my watch to know the date and I love the symmetry of not having that magnifying glass. Thoughts? I love the roman numerals so I was thinking I could go with a more classic datejust like the second picture.


----------



## Shelly319

kissmyace108 said:


> I have been going through this thread for a few weeks and love all of the pictures! I am planning on buying a Rolex soon and this is the one I am considering the oyster perpetual 31 in red grape. Is it too "fashion" or casual? I know the datejust seems to be much more popular on here but I don't really use my watch to know the date and I love the symmetry of not having that magnifying glass. Thoughts? I love the roman numerals so I was thinking I could go with a more classic datejust like the second picture.
> 
> View attachment 3607421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607424



I like the oyster perpetual but if this is your first Rolex I'd go with the classic datejust or date unless you absolutely know you won't tire of the grape color. The datejust also comes with a smooth bezel and oyster bracelet. Personally I did not like the oyster perpetual because the bracelet is not shiny like you would see on the datejust. To me it looked a bit dull and I wanted a bit of pizzaz with my watch. My suggestion is go try on a few at the store. Also think about where you'll be wearing the watch. The oyster perpetual is great for work since it is a bit subdued and I have thought of getting it myself but with sticks. The grape face with the alternating colors is also something you want to see in person. Best of luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## kissmyace108

Shelly319 said:


> I like the oyster perpetual but if this is your first Rolex I'd go with the classic datejust or date unless you absolutely know you won't tire of the grape color. The datejust also comes with a smooth bezel and oyster bracelet. Personally I did not like the oyster perpetual because the bracelet is not shiny like you would see on the datejust. To me it looked a bit dull and I wanted a bit of pizzaz with my watch. My suggestion is go try on a few at the store. Also think about where you'll be wearing the watch. The oyster perpetual is great for work since it is a bit subdued and I have thought of getting it myself but with sticks. The grape face with the alternating colors is also something you want to see in person. Best of luck and let us know what you decide!



What do you mean when you say the bracelet isn't as shiny? I am considering the oyster bracelet for both, not a fan of the jubilee on me. Are they different oyster bracelets between OP and DJ? Thanks for the insight already, I am going this weekend to try them on


----------



## kissmyace108

Shelly319 said:


> I like the oyster perpetual but if this is your first Rolex I'd go with the classic datejust or date unless you absolutely know you won't tire of the grape color. The datejust also comes with a smooth bezel and oyster bracelet. Personally I did not like the oyster perpetual because the bracelet is not shiny like you would see on the datejust. To me it looked a bit dull and I wanted a bit of pizzaz with my watch. My suggestion is go try on a few at the store. Also think about where you'll be wearing the watch. The oyster perpetual is great for work since it is a bit subdued and I have thought of getting it myself but with sticks. The grape face with the alternating colors is also something you want to see in person. Best of luck and let us know what you decide!



^^ Forget my question, I just went on the website and noticed what you're referring to they are different!! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Tonimichelle

kissmyace108 said:


> I have been going through this thread for a few weeks and love all of the pictures! I am planning on buying a Rolex soon and this is the one I am considering the oyster perpetual 31 in red grape. Is it too "fashion" or casual? I know the datejust seems to be much more popular on here but I don't really use my watch to know the date and I love the symmetry of not having that magnifying glass. Thoughts? I love the roman numerals so I was thinking I could go with a more classic datejust like the second picture.
> 
> View attachment 3607421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607424


I have and love the red grape oyster perpetual and it was the simplicity that I loved most! Not the best pic, but just to give you an idea. The face looks quite different in different lights and at different angles.


----------



## Tonimichelle

kissmyace108 said:


> I have been going through this thread for a few weeks and love all of the pictures! I am planning on buying a Rolex soon and this is the one I am considering the oyster perpetual 31 in red grape. Is it too "fashion" or casual? I know the datejust seems to be much more popular on here but I don't really use my watch to know the date and I love the symmetry of not having that magnifying glass. Thoughts? I love the roman numerals so I was thinking I could go with a more classic datejust like the second picture.
> 
> View attachment 3607421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607424


----------



## Raspberry_Fortune

Just received my new Rolex Been working hard, went through a lot so it's defenatly well deserved gift to myself!


----------



## fishnumber2

Raspberry_Fortune said:


> Just received my new Rolex Been working hard, went through a lot so it's defenatly well deserved gift to myself!


LOVE it, so classic! Congratulations!!


----------



## fashionaddict9

Raspberry_Fortune said:


> Just received my new Rolex Been working hard, went through a lot so it's defenatly well deserved gift to myself!



I Iove this ! So classic !!! Can I ask what size this is ??


----------



## Raspberry_Fortune

fishnumber2 said:


> LOVE it, so classic! Congratulations!!


Thank you


----------



## Raspberry_Fortune

fashionaddict9 said:


> I Iove this ! So classic !!! Can I ask what size this is ??


Thx! It's size 34. I have small wrist and  originally I wanted 31, but SA convinced me to go one size up, "more in fashion" she said


----------



## baghagg

Raspberry_Fortune said:


> Just received my new Rolex Been working hard, went through a lot so it's defenatly well deserved gift to myself!


Great new watch - congratulations!   Is it pink gold (Everose)?


----------



## fashionaddict9

Raspberry_Fortune said:


> Thx! It's size 34. I have small wrist and  originally I wanted 31, but SA convinced me to go one size up, "more in fashion" she said



That's awesome ! I have small wrists too and I wasn't sure about the 31 I thought it might be too small. I tried the 36 but it was way too big for me. I'm going to go back and ask to try the 34 and 31 to compare !! Thanks so much ! And huge congrats ! It's beautiful!


----------



## Raspberry_Fortune

baghagg said:


> Great new watch - congratulations!   Is it pink gold (Everose)?


Thank you it's yellow gold


----------



## Raspberry_Fortune

fashionaddict9 said:


> That's awesome ! I have small wrists too and I wasn't sure about the 31 I thought it might be too small. I tried the 36 but it was way too big for me. I'm going to go back and ask to try the 34 and 31 to compare !! Thanks so much ! And huge congrats ! It's beautiful!


Good luck with hunting! Sounds like 34 is your size


----------



## momoffour

Raspberry - Your Rolex is amazing! - but I think its a 36.   The two tone date just doesn't come in size 34.


----------



## Shelly319

momoffour said:


> Raspberry - Your Rolex is amazing! - but I think its a 36.   The two tone date just doesn't come in size 34.



I was thinking the same thing. Also it looks too large to be a 34. It is beautiful!


----------



## kissmyace108

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3607606
> 
> I have and love the red grape oyster perpetual and it was the simplicity that I loved most! Not the best pic, but just to give you an idea. The face looks quite different in different lights and at different angles.



Thank you so much for these pictures! I've been staring at them since you posted. I'm going to see it on Sunday but I agree with everything you said everything else about it is simple and the color is a nice pop...I hope I like as much on my wrist


----------



## Tonimichelle

kissmyace108 said:


> Thank you so much for these pictures! I've been staring at them since you posted. I'm going to see it on Sunday but I agree with everything you said everything else about it is simple and the color is a nice pop...I hope I like as much on my wrist


Glad to be of help! It's not a colour I thought I would go for, but I loved it when I tried it on, it's a little different but still quite subtle in my opinion. I also preferred the non date version as I like the smooth glass, it's like you said about the symmetry! Good luck on Sunday and keep us posted with your choice


----------



## Raspberry_Fortune

fashionaddict9 said:


> That's awesome ! I have small wrists too and I wasn't sure about the 31 I thought it might be too small. I tried the 36 but it was way too big for me. I'm going to go back and ask to try the 34 and 31 to compare !! Thanks so much ! And huge congrats ! It's beautiful!


Just checked wth my SA, yes it is 36 as others mentioned above. Sorry for misinforming you, hun. I hope you find your dream Rolex soon!


----------



## Shelly319

nvie said:


> Seems like I need to start a new thread, your Rolex in action.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578733



This is beautiful. Is this the rhodium color?


----------



## Shelly319

NuttyElla said:


> I adore them too but, like a previous poster, I can't wear anything bigger than a 34mm. I tried on a Daytona but sadly it looked ridiculous [emoji17] This looks amazing on you!



Same here. Would love to wear men's watches but my wrists are too small. The lugs are off my wrists. Can't really even do the 36 [emoji22]


----------



## nvie

Shelly319 said:


> This is beautiful. Is this the rhodium color?



Hi Shelly319, it's pink, not rhodium. The new pink is lighter, looks similar to rhodium. Difference can only be seen if you place two side by side. I love the new pink as it looks like rhodium with different lighting. [emoji4]


----------



## nvie

Raspberry_Fortune said:


> Just received my new Rolex Been working hard, went through a lot so it's defenatly well deserved gift to myself!



Beautiful combination! Love steel with yellow gold. I can't carry 36 too, 34 is the largest I can go. Enjoy that lovely classic. [emoji846]


----------



## LS14

moderator, please delete.thanks


----------



## LS14

My Valentine gift from DH 
Datejust 36 mm,MOP


----------



## fashionaddict9

So i went and tried on these watches. The first is a 31 mm and the second is 36 mm. I ended up ordering the second watch in the 31 mm. Should be here in a few weeks and I cannot wait!


----------



## uhpharm01

How you tell how old is an used Rolex? Thank you


----------



## LS14

LS14 said:


> My Valentine gift from DH
> Datejust 36 mm,MOP


DATEJUST 36


----------



## Shelly319

fashionaddict9 said:


> So i went and tried on these watches. The first is a 31 mm and the second is 36 mm. I ended up ordering the second watch in the 31 mm. Should be here in a few weeks and I cannot wait!



The 31 mm looks beautiful on you! I waffled between sizes as well but found that the 36 was just too large for my wrists. I wear a size 16 in the Cartier bracelet. I know the trend is large watches but if it doesn't fit then it's better to get the right size.


----------



## PursePassionLV

LS14 said:


> DATEJUST 36



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]that is the super sized version of mine. You will Adore how versatile it is. I somewhat regret not getting the larger size but I felt it looked a little heavy for my wrist. It looks exquisite on you though! Wear it in good health.


----------



## uhpharm01

PursePassionLV said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]that is the super sized version of mine. You will Adore how versatile it is. I somewhat regret not getting the larger size but I felt it looked a little heavy for my wrist. It looks exquisite on you though! Wear it in good health.


I agree. I love 36 size. I need to start saving now before there is a price increase


----------



## LS14

PursePassionLV said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]that is the super sized version of mine. You will Adore how versatile it is. I somewhat regret not getting the larger size but I felt it looked a little heavy for my wrist. It looks exquisite on you though! Wear it in good health.


Yes you're right, it's heavier than size 31mm. In the picture 36 mm looks big on me but in person is not at all and I love it! that's matter, right It took me about a week to decide which watch was right for me, I saw pictures in this forum and I told my DH I wanted the 31mm so we went to the store tried on both sizes and here we go! We came home with the 36mm.My husband was surprised that I got the 36mm as my other watches from difference brands are smaller than 31 mm. It's just something about this watch so I lean on toward this size. Get the size that you love and don't regret it. I am sure you look exquisite too with the smaller size , nothing can go wrong with Rolex. It's about preference and no matter what other people said it's you who wear it. I am so thank full to this forum, it helped me a lot to make my big decision.


----------



## LS14

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree. I love 36 size. I need to start saving now before there is a price increase


I'm not sure about the price increase but I got 10% off on this watch.


----------



## luxebaglover

LS14 said:


> DATEJUST 36



Beautiful! Is the dial MOP?


----------



## LS14

luxebaglover said:


> Beautiful! Is the dial MOP?


Yes, it is! white mother of pearl but the color changes from difference angles, it's light green and pink


----------



## uhpharm01

LS14 said:


> I'm not sure about the price increase but I got 10% off on this watch.


From the Rolex boutique or AD ? Thank you !


----------



## LS14

uhpharm01 said:


> From the Rolex boutique or AD ? Thank you !


Sidney Thomas


----------



## nvie

uhpharm01 said:


> How you tell how old is an used Rolex? Thank you



Hi uhpharm01, Rolex purchased before 2010 has a coding system. However, the code now is mixed up so you can't tell when it was produced.


----------



## uhpharm01

nvie said:


> Hi uhpharm01, Rolex purchased before 2010 has a coding system. However, the code now is mixed up so you can't tell when it was produced.


Hi nvie,

Thank you !


----------



## nvie

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi nvie,
> 
> Thank you !



You are most welcome. Google up the Rolex coding to find out more. [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

nvie said:


> You are most welcome. Google up the Rolex coding to find out more. [emoji4]


Thanks. Will do!


----------



## AussieSummer

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree. I love 36 size. I need to start saving now before there is a price increase



When is the price increase expected (in the UK)?


----------



## uhpharm01

AussieSummer said:


> When is the price increase expected (in the UK)?


I don't know. Im just hope one doesn't happen anytime soon. I'm in the USA.


----------



## kate2828

AussieSummer said:


> When is the price increase expected (in the UK)?



I thought the U.K. Had a price increase in November.


----------



## kate2828

This is my new Rolex datejust in 31mm ss. It fits me perfectly and it's my first! I had thought about purchasing a Cartier and even mulled over the Apple Watch for a while but ultimately nothing really beats a Rolex (aside maybe from Patek). It is timeless and classic and this one is under the radar so it's perfect for work and hopefully my boss doesn't notice!


----------



## uhpharm01

kate2828 said:


> This is my new Rolex datejust in 31mm ss. It fits me perfectly and it's my first! I had thought about purchasing a Cartier and even mulled over the Apple Watch for a while but ultimately nothing really beats a Rolex (aside maybe from Patek). It is timeless and classic and this one is under the radar so it's perfect for work and hopefully my boss doesn't notice!
> 
> View attachment 3611649


Congrats. Very nice


----------



## EBMIC

LS14 said:


> DATEJUST 36


Gorgeous, congratulations!!!


----------



## danielG

kate2828 said:


> This is my new Rolex datejust in 31mm ss. It fits me perfectly and it's my first! I had thought about purchasing a Cartier and even mulled over the Apple Watch for a while but ultimately nothing really beats a Rolex (aside maybe from Patek). It is timeless and classic and this one is under the radar so it's perfect for work and hopefully my boss doesn't notice!
> 
> View attachment 3611649


----------



## danielG

kate2828 said:


> This is my new Rolex datejust in 31mm ss. It fits me perfectly and it's my first! I had thought about purchasing a Cartier and even mulled over the Apple Watch for a while but ultimately nothing really beats a Rolex (aside maybe from Patek). It is timeless and classic and this one is under the radar so it's perfect for work and hopefully my boss doesn't notice!
> 
> unbelievable ! it´s gorgeous !
> any larger pics for us ?


----------



## kate2828

Later this week after I get it properly sized! I think it needs one more link taken out. I also need to take a photo in proper lighting. Lol.


----------



## LS14

EBMIC said:


> Gorgeous, congratulations!!!


Thank you!


----------



## kate2828

I don't know if this is much better, but here it is! I couldn't wait until later this week .


----------



## uhpharm01

kate2828 said:


> I don't know if this is much better, but here it is! I couldn't wait until later this week .
> 
> View attachment 3612794


Very nice.


----------



## nvie

kate2828 said:


> This is my new Rolex datejust in 31mm ss. It fits me perfectly and it's my first! I had thought about purchasing a Cartier and even mulled over the Apple Watch for a while but ultimately nothing really beats a Rolex (aside maybe from Patek). It is timeless and classic and this one is under the radar so it's perfect for work and hopefully my boss doesn't notice!
> 
> View attachment 3611649



Love this, we have the same combination. Enjoy her. You made the right choice [emoji6]

Funny you mention under the radar, I wore it for two weeks in a row and none of my family members noticed it, including my mom. However, the Jubilee bracelet is more noticeable compared to  Oyster bracelet. At the end of the day, as long as you enjoy it, why should you worry about your boss?


----------



## jellyv

nvie said:


> Hi uhpharm01, Rolex purchased before 2010 has a coding system. However, the code now is mixed up so you can't tell when it was produced.



Coding was in effect in 2011, not sure exactly when that changed. But true for recent models.


----------



## kate2828

nvie said:


> Love this, we have the same combination. Enjoy her. You made the right choice [emoji6]
> 
> Funny you mention under the radar, I wore it for two weeks in a row and none of my family members noticed it, including my mom. However, the Jubilee bracelet is more noticeable compared to  Oyster bracelet. At the end of the day, as long as you enjoy it, why should you worry about your boss?



It truly is a beautiful watch. I only wish this combo came in the 36mm. I prefer Roman or Arabic or sticks. 

Re the boss, I try not to wear nicer things than the boss at work. Sort of an unspoken code in the workplace.


----------



## PaulaCoxSunday

I stack my bracelts


----------



## mcb100

Gosh, I want one of these so bad but it would probably not happen for many, many, years. I've been lusting over them, not for the name necessarily, but because of how intricate each watch is and the diamond benzel and background colors that go behind each one of them. I've been eyeing a navy blue one and a pale green one. For me, I stick to mostly YG. Wondering if there's any websites on here that will direct me to some sites where I can get them discounted, as I can't afford to pay the amount for a car on a watch. When falling in love with a Rolex that is YG with a navy blue base, and diamond banzel.


----------



## kate2828

mcb100 said:


> Gosh, I want one of these so bad but it would probably not happen for many, many, years. I've been lusting over them, not for the name necessarily, but because of how intricate each watch is and the diamond benzel and background colors that go behind each one of them. I've been eyeing a navy blue one and a pale green one. For me, I stick to mostly YG. Wondering if there's any websites on here that will direct me to some sites where I can get them discounted, as I can't afford to pay the amount for a car on a watch. When falling in love with a Rolex that is YG with a navy blue base, and diamond banzel.



Have you ever considered a steel one or a preowned one? Gold is beautiful but new watches are like new cars. The second you drive them off the lot they lose a substantial amount of their value (more for gold and two tone versus steel or something like the steel Daytona) Some people don't care but others like myself do. If you decide you'd still like a new gold one, you can also get nice discounts on gold and two tone ones often at 20%. Steel depends. Some ADs will do nothing and others will do up to 10. I have heard more if you go to a small AD. Chains usually don't do discounts but the Swiss watch market has been slow so it can't hurt to ask. You can also save the up front tax by buying out of state but ADs in my experience will not discount across state lines if you only deal over the phone. I have heard it has something to do with Rolex rules. You may also want to consider the gray market. I have heard good things about Alan furman and jomas shop. For preowned I have heard good things about bobs watches and crown and caliber. I would also strongly recommend doing some significant research about the watch before purchasing. I spent hours on the Rolex forum (rolexforum.com) learning a lot about these watches before taking the plunge. Some people buy Rolex for the name, but other who really know the quality of Rolex buy because they truly appreciate the history, caliber, durability and beauty of the watch! Best of luck in your search .


----------



## luxebaglover

LS14 said:


> Yes, it is! white mother of pearl but the color changes from difference angles, it's light green and pink



It is beautiful! I have the same MOP but mine does not shine like yours. [emoji848]


----------



## LS14

luxebaglover said:


> It is beautiful! I have the same MOP but mine does not shine like yours. [emoji848]


Thanks, this picture was taken in the shade, though. Is your MOP colorful? I saw a greenish/pinkish sheen on my MOP depending on how the light reflects off the dial, but I saw one in the store that has a constant green/pink no matter which way you turn the watch in the light.


----------



## uhpharm01

The Lume on Rolex Sub is it green or blue green color? Thank you

https://m.rolex.com/watches/submariner/m116613ln-0001.html


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> The Lume on Rolex Sub is it green or blue green color? Thank you
> 
> https://m.rolex.com/watches/submariner/m116613ln-0001.html


Okay. I called Rolex and I just found out that it's a blue color on the newer rolexes but  green color on older Subs.


----------



## MochaCake

kate2828 said:


> I don't know if this is much better, but here it is! I couldn't wait until later this week .
> 
> View attachment 3612794


I don't usually mix metals but this photo shows that you can and it looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kate2828

MochaCake said:


> I don't usually mix metals but this photo shows that you can and it looks absolutely gorgeous.



It's hard to tell from the lighting but the watch face is pink and I'm wearing a rose gold love. So they do kind of match. I'm now trying to decide whether I should pick out rose gold or white gold rings to match the watch and love


----------



## lesliehallur

Here's my one month old 34mm Oyster Perpetual with Olive Green dial.


----------



## lesliehallur

Oops. First time posting after many years. Sorry. Multiple posts.


----------



## lesliehallur

Oops. First time posting after many years. Sorry. Multiple posts.


----------



## lesliehallur

Oops. First time posting after many years. Sorry. Multiple posts.


----------



## Kmora

daisydai said:


> my new Rolax...



Wow I love this Rolex!


----------



## SilverBen

lesliehallur said:


> Here's my one month old 34mm Oyster Perpetual with Olive Green dial.
> View attachment 3620005
> View attachment 3620006



This is beautiful! I've looked at this one once or twice in store and love it


----------



## tkb71290

Considering a 26mm yellow gold datejust president w mop face - would that be gaudy for everyday wear ?


----------



## SilverBen

tkb71290 said:


> Considering a 26mm yellow gold datejust president w mop face - would that be gaudy for everyday wear ?



Depends on your personal style really...but I think the smaller size of it would make it totally fine for everyday wear


----------



## uhpharm01

a


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> The Lume on Rolex Sub is it green or blue green color? Thank you
> 
> https://m.rolex.com/watches/submariner/m116613ln-0001.html





uhpharm01 said:


> Okay. I called Rolex and I just found out that it's a blue color on the newer rolexes but  green color on older Subs.




Okay.  I just found out Rolex stopped using the Green Lume because it was radioactive. Okay.  I also found out that the blue Lume is also bright and easier to see and last longer.


----------



## nvie

tkb71290 said:


> Considering a 26mm yellow gold datejust president w mop face - would that be gaudy for everyday wear ?




Love it! That's my dream watch, MOP with Roman numeral. [emoji4]


----------



## lesliehallur

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> This is beautiful! I've looked at this one once or twice in store and love it



Thanks! The pictures that I took doesn't do it justice. I appreciated it only when I saw it at the AD. I bought it immediately.


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone noticed that on the Rolex website you can now see the prices? Now, I don't have to call my AD for the prices.


----------



## Polly1125

uhpharm01 said:


> Has anyone noticed that on the Rolex website you can now see the prices? Now, I don't have to call my AD for the prices.


Really? I checked about 2 months ago and didn't see it. Will check again.
Thanks,


----------



## uhpharm01

Polly1125 said:


> Really? I checked about 2 months ago and didn't see it. Will check again.
> Thanks,


Yes that just happened this week or last week. I can't remember.


----------



## Polly1125

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes that just happened this week or last week. I can't remember.


Just checked again...still didn't see. Clicked on 'price on request ' showing call an AD for price . I heard the prices were only available in UK Rolex website.


----------



## fashionaddict9

Prices are on the Canadian site too


----------



## uhpharm01

It's a here. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Polly1125 said:


> Just checked again...still didn't see. Clicked on 'price on request ' showing call an AD for price . I heard the prices were only available in UK Rolex website.


----------



## HollyRF

Wow! You're right. Of course they added prices right after I bought mine!


----------



## Polly1125

uhpharm01 said:


> It's a here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622597





uhpharm01 said:


> It's a here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622597


Wow, Thanks!
It's weird...I am browsing on my IPad and still shows no prices but 'price on request'. I will try it on my cell or computer later and see if it works.


----------



## Polly1125

Polly1125 said:


> Wow, Thanks!
> It's weird...I am browsing on my IPad and still shows no prices but 'price on request'. I will try it on my cell or computer later and see if it works.





Polly1125 said:


> Wow, Thanks!
> It's weird...I am browsing on my IPad and still shows no prices but 'price on request'. I will try it on my cell or computer later and see if it works.


Used my cell (IPhone) and still can't see the price ☹️.


----------



## uhpharm01

Polly1125 said:


> Wow, Thanks!
> It's weird...I am browsing on my IPad and still shows no prices but 'price on request'. I will try it on my cell or computer later and see if it works.


You're welcome


----------



## kate2828

Polly1125 said:


> Really? I checked about 2 months ago and didn't see it. Will check again.
> Thanks,



Yes the prices which weren't available online a couple weeks ago are now online but only for watches under 20k it seems.


----------



## HollyRF

You may need to clear your web browser's cache.


----------



## annmac

Here's mine [emoji173]


----------



## Polly1125

kate2828 said:


> Yes the prices which weren't available online a couple weeks ago are now online but only for watches under 20k it seems.


Just figured out: Yes. You might be correct. The prices  shown appeared to be only for the stainless steel and two tones models. I have been checking for the all gold models...seems like you still have to request the price for the all gold (or with gems) models from the ADs.


----------



## lesliehallur

No price shows at the website when I viewed. I guess it's per country.


----------



## fashionaddict9

Polly1125 said:


> Just figured out: Yes. You might be correct. The prices  shown appeared to be only for the stainless steel and two tones models. I have been checking for the all gold models...seems like you still have to request the price for the all gold (or with gems) models from the ADs.



I think it depends on the country. Canada has prices for all watches. Including gold.


----------



## uhpharm01

Are Rolexes cheaper in Mexico ?


----------



## Polly1125

fashionaddict9 said:


> I think it depends on the country. Canada has prices for all watches. Including gold.


Uh, interesting!


----------



## fashionaddict9

Polly1125 said:


> Uh, interesting!


----------



## uhpharm01

Oh Rolex is slowing adding prices to the other  watches still. They do have a lot of options.


----------



## uhpharm01

No price on this one


----------



## fashionaddict9

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3623661
> 
> No price on this one


----------



## uhpharm01

Thanks. I'm
Not sure why I can't see the price. I'm going to my laptop.


----------



## uhpharm01

Okay.  I'm in the USA and I'm still unable to see the prices of the gold watches for some unknown reason.


----------



## Polly1125

Wow, that's great! But I still can't see the prices on gold watches. I am in the U.S as well, of course.
Thanks,


----------



## uhpharm01

Polly1125 said:


> Wow, that's great! But I still can't see the prices on gold watches. I am in the U.S as well, of course.
> Thanks,


You're welcome


----------



## uhpharm01

All of the prices are up on the Canadian website except for the plantinum watches. 
I'm in the USA where the gold watches can't be view. There is the note to call the boutique.


----------



## tkb71290

Please help me decide - left preowned or right new ?


----------



## kate2828

tkb71290 said:


> Please help me decide - left preowned or right new ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626490



If going strictly by looks alone the preowned. I prefer watches to be one color.


----------



## MochaCake

tkb71290 said:


> Please help me decide - left preowned or right new ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626490


The one on the right. To me, it's more versatile, you can pair yellow or white gold jewelry with it.


----------



## uhpharm01

tkb71290 said:


> Please help me decide - left preowned or right new ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626490


New on the right


----------



## nvie

Is the preowned's price irresistible? Else go for the new watch.


----------



## tkb71290

nvie said:


> Is the preowned's price irresistible? Else go for the new watch.



$9k but it's on small side 26mm


----------



## jellyv

The new one. Much prettier and will hold its value far more. (Nothing depreciates more in Rolex than full gold, and especially in 26 mm, which may account for it carrying an attractive price now.)


----------



## tkb71290

tkb71290 said:


> $9k but it's on small side 26mm



Forgot to add it's a '99


----------



## baghagg

tkb71290 said:


> Please help me decide - left preowned or right new ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626490


What size is the new watch?


----------



## jellyv

tkb71290 said:


> Forgot to add it's a '99



Any idea when it was last serviced? If it needs one, add $600-$700 to the cost.


----------



## tkb71290

baghagg said:


> What size is the new watch?



New watch would be 31mm


----------



## nvie

tkb71290 said:


> $9k but it's on small side 26mm



Judging from the stats you provided, I would go for the new 31mm. 26mm is really too small and an all gold from 1999 is not even all solid gold. The latest movement is more accurate in time keeping. Not to mention better resale value from a two tone than all gold.


----------



## kate2828

Agree the 26 is too small and if you changed your mind it would be hard to resell. I would go for the two tone since it is larger. You can negotiate the price down I think about 15-20 percent with the two tone ones. 9k seems far to much for a good watch dated 1999 and you may have additional costs. Also check the Rolex forums website and get an opinion.


----------



## jellyv

tkb71290 said:


> $9k but it's on small side 26mm



Terrible price! Avoid.


----------



## tkb71290

Thanks everyone - will pass on the preowned !
Now deciding bw silver 31mm w/ mop dial diamond markers and 31mm tt w/ silver dial and Roman numerals.


----------



## chessmont

I love the TT on the right...


----------



## Shopgirl1996

tkb71290 said:


> Thanks everyone - will pass on the preowned !
> Now deciding bw silver 31mm w/ mop dial diamond markers and 31mm tt w/ silver dial and Roman numerals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627974



Love the MOP dial diamond markers. I love the nuances a MOP face has.


----------



## kikirabbit

tkb71290 said:


> Thanks everyone - will pass on the preowned !
> Now deciding bw silver 31mm w/ mop dial diamond markers and 31mm tt w/ silver dial and Roman numerals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627974


Tough choice! I love two tone watches though so my vote is for the one on the right [emoji1]


----------



## fishnumber2

tkb71290 said:


> Thanks everyone - will pass on the preowned !
> Now deciding bw silver 31mm w/ mop dial diamond markers and 31mm tt w/ silver dial and Roman numerals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627974


My watch the exact same config as the left so I'm a bit biased  I personally love the one-of-a-kind aspect of the MOP and the way it catches light when you directly look at it makes my heart sing. The diamond is def a nice touch and makes it feel a bit like jewelry. The one thing I do like about the two tone is its versatility to match with gold and silver jewelry.


----------



## k1zuna

tkb71290 said:


> Thanks everyone - will pass on the preowned !
> Now deciding bw silver 31mm w/ mop dial diamond markers and 31mm tt w/ silver dial and Roman numerals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627974



def on the right. roman numerals are more classy


----------



## Lillymouse

#The right one - but with diamonds!


----------



## fashionaddict9

So i got my watch today! It was a gift from my mother to celebrate a milestone in my career as well as an early bday present. I love it. its a 31 mm.


----------



## Nymf

fashionaddict9 said:


> So i got my watch today! It was a gift from my mother to celebrate a milestone in my career as well as an early bday present. I love it. its a 31 mm.


 I have exactly the same and love it too!


----------



## tkb71290

Nymf said:


> I have exactly the same and love it too!



Is that the silver dial ? Any thoughts on the 28mm version - the sales associate is telling me looks better on my wrist but I'm not sure if too small.


----------



## fashionaddict9

Nymf said:


> I have exactly the same and love it too!



Did you ever regret not getting the 36 mm? It did seem too big for my wrist but I waffled back and forth a lot.


----------



## CClovesbags

Mother's Day present 
I think it's a Datetime??? [emoji4]
Will love to know the correct name if someone knows...


----------



## obsessedwhermes

fashionaddict9 said:


> So i got my watch today! It was a gift from my mother to celebrate a milestone in my career as well as an early bday present. I love it. its a 31 mm.



Congrats! Lovely watch!


----------



## Twelve

tkb71290 said:


> Is that the silver dial ? Any thoughts on the 28mm version - the sales associate is telling me looks better on my wrist but I'm not sure if too small.


This is 28mm my every day watch since 2006. Still love it.


----------



## jellyv

CClovesbags said:


> Mother's Day present
> I think it's a Datetime??? [emoji4]
> Will love to know the correct name if someone knows...


This will crack you up,  but: The name is printed right on the dial. It's a DateJust.
Pretty! Congrats.


----------



## jellyv

fashionaddict9 said:


> So i got my watch today! It was a gift from my mother to celebrate a milestone in my career as well as an early bday present. I love it. its a 31 mm.


Classic! Great choice in my favorite size for the DateJust. Enjoy!


----------



## Nymf

tkb71290 said:


> Is that the silver dial ? Any thoughts on the 28mm version - the sales associate is telling me looks better on my wrist but I'm not sure if too small.


It's the champagne dial, the 31 was perfect on my wrist, I found the 26 (28 didn't exist when I bought it) to be too small and I couldn't imagine going smaller than 31 (for reference I wear a 16 JUC and 17 love)



fashionaddict9 said:


> Did you ever regret not getting the 36 mm? It did seem too big for my wrist but I waffled back and forth a lot.


The 36 was a bit too much on my wrist and not suitable for formal/professional occasions imo.


----------



## Zucnarf

Nymf said:


> I have exactly the same and love it too!



Beautiful!!


----------



## CClovesbags

jellyv said:


> This will crack you up,  but: The name is printed right on the dial. It's a DateJust.
> Pretty! Congrats.



Duh... silly me [emoji4]
I knew it had something to do with "date", only if I pay attention to the face of the watch.
Thank you


----------



## nvie

CClovesbags said:


> Mother's Day present
> I think it's a Datetime??? [emoji4]
> Will love to know the correct name if someone knows...
> View attachment 3629751



Beautiful combination! Love the white MOP.


----------



## CClovesbags

nvie said:


> Beautiful combination! Love the white MOP.



Thank you, my dear [emoji4]


----------



## nvie

tkb71290 said:


> Thanks everyone - will pass on the preowned !
> Now deciding bw silver 31mm w/ mop dial diamond markers and 31mm tt w/ silver dial and Roman numerals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627974



Tough choice. Love the two tone with Roman numerals but I would go for MOP dial instead of silver dial. Can't go wrong with the white gold/steel MOP with diamond markers.


----------



## TChip5

nvie said:


> Judging from the stats you provided, I would go for the new 31mm. 26mm is really too small and an all gold from 1999 is not even all solid gold. The latest movement is more accurate in time keeping. Not to mention better resale value from a two tone than all gold.


I don't know where u get your statistics on Rolex gold watches but that 1999 is 18k and it is definitely real gold. Rolex never uses plated gold.


----------



## nvie

TChip5 said:


> I don't know where u get your statistics on Rolex gold watches but that 1999 is 18k and it is definitely real gold. Rolex never uses plated gold.



I don't know how you interpreted my statement.  Older watches are lighter, the links are not solid, they are hollow.


----------



## uhpharm01

Nymf said:


> I have exactly the same and love it too!


I love that ring with your watch


----------



## TChip5

nvie said:


> I don't know how you interpreted my statement.  Older watches are lighter, the links are not solid, they are hollow.



Hollow...yes, how else do u put the links together of the "classic Rolex model/style?"  There is a solid 18k gold pin that goes through the "hollow" link. The new watch being compared to the pre-owned of course is going to be heavier, it's bigger and mostly stainless steel which weighs more than gold and it will never keep the value like an 18K gold Rolex.  
This stated the 1999 model or any pre-owned Rolex I would definitely ask for service records to make sure it was serviced by an authorized Rolex service center OR if it was ever serviced?


----------



## uhpharm01

CClovesbags said:


> Mother's Day present
> I think it's a Datetime??? [emoji4]
> Will love to know the correct name if someone knows...
> View attachment 3629751


This is  really beautiful Rolex.


----------



## Louish

Hoping for some advice. I've never had a designer watch. All of my watches come from Fossil. I'm wondering if I should save for The Watch. The watch I wear forever. It'll take a while to save, a couple of years (even though I plan to go the pre-loved route). 

So I guess I'm asking whether you think Rolex's are worth sacrificing for? Are they good quality or all about the name?


----------



## jellyv

Louish said:


> The watch I wear forever.
> 
> So I guess I'm asking whether you think Rolex's are worth sacrificing for? Are they good quality or all about the name?



Worth it. I have one only and it's all I need, and I've worn it almost every day for 6 years so far. You may find that you do want more than one watch look, but I chose mine to be all occasion and possible to wear when I have other jewelry on the opposite wrist. 
Go to a dealer and play around with trying them on, go a few times and take your time making a decision. Have fun!


----------



## Nymf

Louish said:


> Hoping for some advice. I've never had a designer watch. All of my watches come from Fossil. I'm wondering if I should save for The Watch. The watch I wear forever. It'll take a while to save, a couple of years (even though I plan to go the pre-loved route).
> 
> 
> So I guess I'm asking whether you think Rolex's are worth sacrificing for? Are they good quality or all about the name?



Definitely worth it for me, I wear mine every day, anywhere!!


----------



## Louish

jellyv said:


> Worth it. I have one only and it's all I need, and I've worn it almost every day for 6 years so far. You may find that you do want more than one watch look, but I chose mine to be all occasion and possible to wear when I have other jewelry on the opposite wrist.
> Go to a dealer and play around with trying them on, go a few times and take your time making a decision. Have fun!





Nymf said:


> Definitely worth it for me, I wear mine every day, anywhere!!



Thank you for responding. I typically wear very dainty jewellery (small dbty necklace, tiny bezel studs) so is there a model you would recommend? I have extremely thin wrists so I can have a big watch face. Thank you


----------



## mimi0087

My only rolex ( for now lol ) I got it as a celebration for my recent promotion


----------



## Tonimichelle

mimi0087 said:


> My only rolex ( for now lol ) I got it as a celebration for my recent promotion


It's gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## kate2828

Louish said:


> Thank you for responding. I typically wear very dainty jewellery (small dbty necklace, tiny bezel studs) so is there a model you would recommend? I have extremely thin wrists so I can have a big watch face. Thank you



Check out the Rolex website. You'll find all the info you need there on styles and sizes. If you want something dainty go with the datejust in a 26 or 31 mm. Also check out rolexforums.com. I spent a year researching before I bought mine. I looked at dozens of other brands and styles. You'll have to decide whether you want steel or two tone or gold or platinum, what type of bracelet, what type of bezel, what type of numerical dial whether Roman or Arabic or sticks or diamond and what color! And yes it is absolutely worth it. These have five year warranties as long as you buy from a dealer and they are relatively durable. Just realize that you do need to service the watch once every eight years or so. That can get expensive but if you don't you run the risk of an expensive repair down the road!


----------



## uhpharm01

mimi0087 said:


> My only rolex ( for now lol ) I got it as a celebration for my recent promotion


Congrats. Very nice


----------



## Louish

kate2828 said:


> Check out the Rolex website. You'll find all the info you need there on styles and sizes. If you want something dainty go with the datejust in a 26 or 31 mm. Also check out rolexforums.com. I spent a year researching before I bought mine. I looked at dozens of other brands and styles. You'll have to decide whether you want steel or two tone or gold or platinum, what type of bracelet, what type of bezel, what type of numerical dial whether Roman or Arabic or sticks or diamond and what color! And yes it is absolutely worth it. These have five year warranties as long as you buy from a dealer and they are relatively durable. Just realize that you do need to service the watch once every eight years or so. That can get expensive but if you don't you run the risk of an expensive repair down the road!



Thank you for your advice!! I LOVE researching new purchases (I can get a bit obsessive!) so I'll enjoy looking into the different styles


----------



## krawford

I saw the new 28 mm this past weekend. I noticed that the gold dial on the one I was looking at was a lighter gold color. Very pretty. I passed on it however because I thought it looked too small on me.   Does anyone know if this lighter gold color is on the 31 mm?  I had to rush and didn't think to ask the SA.


----------



## Nymf

Louish said:


> Thank you for responding. I typically wear very dainty jewellery (small dbty necklace, tiny bezel studs) so is there a model you would recommend? I have extremely thin wrists so I can have a big watch face. Thank you



My wrists are normal-small; I wear a size 17 love bracelet, 16JUC and a 31 rolex. I would suggest going to the store and trying in sizes 26-28 and 31. The 26 looked pretty on me but not if I would wear a casual outfit like ripped jeans and converse, 28 didn't exist back then and the 31 just looked perfect (imo) on my wrist. I can wear it with a dress and heels- it's still dainty enough on me - but it's also fun enough to wear with ripped jeans.
You really need to see it in real life. I had my heart set on mother of pearl, turns out both white and black MOH look horrible on me. Once I put on the two tone watch with champagne dial I knew it was the one. The diamonds were an extra because I'm only getting 1 watch so I wanted to completely love it and not regret not shelling out the extra 2000€ for diamonds. Have fun!!


----------



## tkb71290

Does this look too small ? It's 28mm.


----------



## chessmont

I think it looks nice and classic


----------



## kate2828

Looks quite lovely. The trend this season is smaller. I've read that at Basel there will be watches released at a smaller size. Also Kendall Jenner's new watch collab with Daniel Wellington is a smaller watch.


----------



## Polly1125

Got my first Rolex a week ago:



It's heavy but I like it !


----------



## uhpharm01

mimi0087 said:


> My only rolex ( for now lol ) I got it as a celebration for my recent promotion


I love that diamond IV.  I wish Rolex would do that on the 36mm but that probably would greatly increase the price of the 36mm.


----------



## uhpharm01

Polly1125 said:


> Got my first Rolex a week ago:
> View attachment 3635976
> View attachment 3635977
> 
> It's heavy but I like it !


Very nice.  The all gold Daytona.  Congrats! #RolexWatchGoals


----------



## Polly1125

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice.  The all gold Daytona.  Congrats! #RolexWatchGoals


Thanks!
I was debating between the DD and the Daytona about two weeks ago. After trying them on in the store, I went with Daytona: 1. It felt more comfortable on the wrist 2. I already have a Cartier ballon bleh 36mm, so I wanted a sports watch.
The DD looked great, too though. Maybe I will get a DD next time .


----------



## Polly1125

I meant 'ballon bleu'.


----------



## uhpharm01

Polly1125 said:


> I meant 'ballon bleu'.


Yes, I understood what you were trying say.  Good luck with you future watch shopping.


----------



## uhpharm01

I love this sub. It's on my wishlist


----------



## luvchnl

FYI New 2017 DateJust 28mm size in stainless and stainless/white gold models announced today.  Models and prices are already up on Rolex.com.


----------



## youngster

luvchnl said:


> FYI New 2017 DateJust 28mm size in stainless and stainless/white gold models announced today.  Models and prices are already up on Rolex.com.



Thank you! This is what I've been waiting for. If I get a new watch in the next year or two, it is likely to be one of these new 28's.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I love this sub. It's on my wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642545


I like this Watch because it has the lumne on it without the tiny little roman numeral above the lumne sticks.


----------



## uhpharm01

submariner lumne shot. This looks really nice in the dark.  This isn't my watch.



uhpharm01 said:


> I love this sub. It's on my wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642545


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi.

"They are considered tool watches for a reason"  Did some pretty time consuming "craftsy" over the last couple of weeks/months...







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Here's another one from that "series" I like.







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## uhpharm01

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi.
> 
> "They are considered tool watches for a reason"  Did some pretty time consuming "craftsy" over the last couple of weeks/months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



hi 
Oh I see. 
Thank you Oliver.


----------



## Rumbabird

tkb71290 said:


> View attachment 3635375
> 
> 
> Does this look too small ? It's 28mm.


Personally I like the smaller size myself.  This looks lovely on your wrist.


----------



## Louish

DH has finally agreed I can get a pre-loved Rolex for my 30th birthday next year. I had a look at some styles yesterday (my first time!) and I think I've narrowed it down to two completely different looks : two tone with gold (?) face & fluted bezel or SS with black face & fluted bezel. Both 26mm. 

My jewellery is very dainty. My everyday necklace is similar to a RG dbty & I usually wear RG sim diamond studs. On the same hand as my watch I wear a platinum diamond wedding set & a green diamond eternity ring. Sometimes I switch out the earrings / necklace for YG or SS but the RG set will be my go-to jewellery.

What do you think would work better for everyday? 

Similar looks to what I'm considering:


----------



## betty.lee

Polly1125 said:


> Got my first Rolex a week ago:
> View attachment 3635976
> View attachment 3635977
> 
> It's heavy but I like it !



quite the first rolex. congrats!


----------



## kikirabbit

Louish said:


> DH has finally agreed I can get a pre-loved Rolex for my 30th birthday next year. I had a look at some styles yesterday (my first time!) and I think I've narrowed it down to two completely different looks : two tone with gold (?) face & fluted bezel or SS with black face & fluted bezel. Both 26mm.
> 
> My jewellery is very dainty. My everyday necklace is similar to a RG dbty & I usually wear RG sim diamond studs. On the same hand as my watch I wear a platinum diamond wedding set & a green diamond eternity ring. Sometimes I switch out the earrings / necklace for YG or SS but the RG set will be my go-to jewellery.
> 
> What do you think would work better for everyday?
> 
> Similar looks to what I'm considering:
> 
> View attachment 3650775
> View attachment 3650776


Since your everyday jewellery is in RG I'd go for the two tone watch option. My everyday jewellery is in RG and my watch is in SS... I don't mind the mixed metal look myself but when I switch out to a gold tone watch with RG jewellery or WG jewellery with SS watch it always amazes me how good the one colour scheme looks.


----------



## lesliehallur

Louish said:


> DH has finally agreed I can get a pre-loved Rolex for my 30th birthday next year. I had a look at some styles yesterday (my first time!) and I think I've narrowed it down to two completely different looks : two tone with gold (?) face & fluted bezel or SS with black face & fluted bezel. Both 26mm.
> 
> My jewellery is very dainty. My everyday necklace is similar to a RG dbty & I usually wear RG sim diamond studs. On the same hand as my watch I wear a platinum diamond wedding set & a green diamond eternity ring. Sometimes I switch out the earrings / necklace for YG or SS but the RG set will be my go-to jewellery.
> 
> What do you think would work better for everyday?
> 
> Similar looks to what I'm considering:
> 
> View attachment 3650775
> View attachment 3650776




Depends on the look that you're aiming for. SS Rolex is more understated while the TT is more versatile.  My vote goes to the TT, if you're only going to get one watch.


----------



## kate2828

@Louish depends on your work environment. What do you do? I work in legal. Flashy watches are a no no in the office - at least where I work. So I would go stainless for everyday. I would consider a different face though. 26 mm with a black face will be hard to see in the evenings and other times when he light is low. Have you also considered sizing up? There is a new 28 mm size that was released at Basel 2017. Happy Watch hunting.


----------



## goldengirl123

Louish said:


> DH has finally agreed I can get a pre-loved Rolex for my 30th birthday next year. I had a look at some styles yesterday (my first time!) and I think I've narrowed it down to two completely different looks : two tone with gold (?) face & fluted bezel or SS with black face & fluted bezel. Both 26mm.
> 
> My jewellery is very dainty. My everyday necklace is similar to a RG dbty & I usually wear RG sim diamond studs. On the same hand as my watch I wear a platinum diamond wedding set & a green diamond eternity ring. Sometimes I switch out the earrings / necklace for YG or SS but the RG set will be my go-to jewellery.
> 
> What do you think would work better for everyday?
> 
> Similar looks to what I'm considering:
> 
> View attachment 3650775
> View attachment 3650776






I vote for the SS. I have that in a 34mm and wear it everyday along with my YG wedding ring and YG love. I think it looks great with jeans and a t-shirt but also with a suit.


----------



## cdtracing

CClovesbags said:


> Mother's Day present
> I think it's a Datetime??? [emoji4]
> Will love to know the correct name if someone knows...
> View attachment 3629751



I really like the diamond bezel around the face.  What size is your watch.  I'm looking to get a Rolex with diamonds in two tone gold.  Do you know if the diamond bezel is original or can it be added?


----------



## uhpharm01

cdtracing said:


> I really like the diamond bezel around the face.  What size is your watch.  I'm looking to get a Rolex with diamonds in two tone gold.  Do you know if the diamond bezel is original or can it be added?


That bezel is original. Sorry I just in your conversation.   I need to go sell Rolexes.


----------



## cdtracing

uhpharm01 said:


> That bezel is original. Sorry I just in your conversation.   I need to go sell Rolexes.



Thank you for the reply, uhpharm01!!  Do you know the name of this style & the year this style was made, by chance?  I'm quite impressed with your knowledge of Rolex.  I'm a novice where Rolex is concerned but I have been looking & researching to find the one I want!


----------



## uhpharm01

cdtracing said:


> I really like the diamond bezel around the face.  What size is your watch.  I'm looking to get a Rolex with diamonds in two tone gold.  Do you know if the diamond bezel is original or can it be added?



My mistake.  Rolex calls this the Domed Bezel, set with diamonds according to their website. Sorry for the confusion. Thank you for the compliment! 
https://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust/m178343-0011.html#


----------



## uhpharm01

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for the reply, uhpharm01!!  Do you know the name of this style & the year this style was made, by chance?  I'm quite impressed with your knowledge of Rolex.  I'm a novice where Rolex is concerned but I have been looking & researching to find the one I want!


You're welcome.    I hope you find the perfect Rolex for you!


----------



## Louish

kate2828 said:


> @Louish depends on your work environment. What do you do? I work in legal. Flashy watches are a no no in the office - at least where I work. So I would go stainless for everyday. I would consider a different face though. 26 mm with a black face will be hard to see in the evenings and other times when he light is low. Have you also considered sizing up? There is a new 28 mm size that was released at Basel 2017. Happy Watch hunting.



Unfortunately I have such tiny wrists that the bigger watches look silly on me. I also work in the legal field but it is not a conservative environment. I felt the TT in the jubilee bracelet was a bit too flashy for my personal taste but thought it was toned down a bit in the oyster bracelet


----------



## Louish

I had another question... what are everyone's thoughts on diamond markers? Are they a must? Are they classic or flashy? I will only ever have one Rolex so I need to get it right.


----------



## FunBagz

Louish said:


> I had another question... what are everyone's thoughts on diamond markers? Are they a must? Are they classic or flashy? I will only ever have one Rolex so I need to get it right.



I work in legal as well and have one Rolex for everyday use.  I wanted something more low-key and went with 31mm TT w/YG, smooth bezel, oyster band, white face and roman numeral markers.  IMO, roman numerals are more classic.  I don't think diamonds are "a must", but they give a more dressy vibe.  I may ultimately get a SS with black face (31 or 34mm) for more casual wear and possibly another TT w/diamond bezel and/or markers (28 or 31 mm) for formal events.  GLD!


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> My mistake.  Rolex calls this the Domed Bezel, set with diamonds according to their website. Sorry for the confusion. Thank you for the compliment!
> https://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust/m178343-0011.html#


I need this post removed.

I'm was correct in my post about this bezel. It is called the galaxy bezel. I need A Rolex with that kind of bezel.But Rolex should sell one on the 36 mm.  IMO.


----------



## jellyv

Louish said:


> I had another question... what are everyone's thoughts on diamond markers? Are they a must? Are they classic or flashy? I will only ever have one Rolex so I need to get it right.


They are definitely *not* a must. They are sparkly of course, and Rolex uses high-grade diamonds. I'm sure many people love their diamond dials, but I don't favor them. But it is totally your call based on your taste, lifestyle, and budget. Of course they add $$ compared to a regular dial. I love the Roman dial, the sticks (batons), and a few other configurations. So, try things on in person and you will have a better sense of how the various options look and feel.


----------



## Louish

jellyv said:


> They are definitely *not* a must. They are sparkly of course, and Rolex uses high-grade diamonds. I'm sure many people love their diamond dials, but I don't favor them. But it is totally your call based on your taste, lifestyle, and budget. Of course they add $$ compared to a regular dial. I love the Roman dial, the sticks (batons), and a few other configurations. So, try things on in person and you will have a better sense of how the various options look and feel.



Other than my best friend, no one else in my circle has a Rolex and I might feel a bit self conscious with a diamond dial now I think about it. Of the other options I think I like the sticks best


----------



## fashionaddict9

I'm loving my watch ! Can't take it off


----------



## Shopgirl1996

fashionaddict9 said:


> I'm loving my watch ! Can't take it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653548



Love it! So classic!


----------



## PursePassionLV

fashionaddict9 said:


> I'm loving my watch ! Can't take it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653548



I love it! What size is your watch. I'm thinking about getting a larger size but am not used to them so they feel too big on me but when I see them on other people I love the look!


----------



## fashionaddict9

PursePassionLV said:


> I love it! What size is your watch. I'm thinking about getting a larger size but am not used to them so they feel too big on me but when I see them on other people I love the look!



Thanks! It's a 31. I was going to get a 36 but it was too big. I find this photographs big but in person I think it looks smaller and more delicate.


----------



## PursePassionLV

fashionaddict9 said:


> Thanks! It's a 31. I was going to get a 36 but it was too big. I find this photographs big but in person I think it looks smaller and more delicate.



Thank you! I've been looking at 36 but that was what I found. Yours looks like a statement piece without being overpowering [emoji106]


----------



## Nymf

fashionaddict9 said:


> I'm loving my watch ! Can't take it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653548


 watch twins! Love it!


----------



## Rumbabird

Louish said:


> DH has finally agreed I can get a pre-loved Rolex for my 30th birthday next year. I had a look at some styles yesterday (my first time!) and I think I've narrowed it down to two completely different looks : two tone with gold (?) face & fluted bezel or SS with black face & fluted bezel. Both 26mm.
> 
> My jewellery is very dainty. My everyday necklace is similar to a RG dbty & I usually wear RG sim diamond studs. On the same hand as my watch I wear a platinum diamond wedding set & a green diamond eternity ring. Sometimes I switch out the earrings / necklace for YG or SS but the RG set will be my go-to jewellery.
> 
> What do you think would work better for everyday?
> 
> Similar looks to what I'm considering:
> 
> View attachment 3650775
> View attachment 3650776


I like the TT with the lighter colored face; and the 26mm size wouldn't be too flashy for everyday (in my opinion). I think it would be more versatile than the stainless.


----------



## Rumbabird

Louish said:


> I had another question... what are everyone's thoughts on diamond markers? Are they a must? Are they classic or flashy? I will only ever have one Rolex so I need to get it right.


I think it depends on when and where you'll be wearing  it.  If you will wear it to work, would that particular piece be appropriate for your work environment?   Like you, I only have one Rolex.   I would love to have a Rolex with diamond markers, but for my office atmosphere it would probably be a little too flashy.   If I got a second Rolex to wear outside of the office, I would definitely consider diamond markers.   So just consider your own situation and if you think diamond markers would be appropriate, go for it!


----------



## Zucnarf

fashionaddict9 said:


> I'm loving my watch ! Can't take it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653548



Love it!!!


----------



## Louish

Hello everyone! I'm buying my first Rolex on Thursday & I'm all over the place! Please help me! I've started a thread asking for opinions:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/buying-1st-rolex-this-week-help.963531/


----------



## gagabag

I only have 2, but this is what I reach for every single day. I wear it to work, gym, swim, travel, dinner, parties, etc. It's very versatile, understated, and matches all my jewelries. I have to remember to use the other one once in a while.


----------



## PursePassionLV

gagabag said:


> View attachment 3658243
> 
> 
> I only have 2, but this is what I reach for every single day. I wear it to work, gym, swim, travel, dinner, parties, etc. It's very versatile, understated, and matches all my jewelries. I have to remember to use the other one once in a while.



I love the classic elegance of your watch. I think in watches that size less is more. [emoji177]


----------



## pennychiou

fashionaddict9 said:


> I'm loving my watch ! Can't take it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653548


I could tell why you don't even want to take this gorgeous off...


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Polly1125 said:


> Got my first Rolex a week ago:
> View attachment 3635976
> View attachment 3635977
> 
> It's heavy but I like it !



Gorgeous!! You wear it very well!


----------



## Louish

Would like to share my first ever Rolex bought today. 26mm SS Datejust with a jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel & diamond markers on a silver dial:


----------



## uhpharm01

Louish said:


> Would like to share my first ever Rolex bought today. 26mm SS Datejust with a jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel & diamond markers on a silver dial:
> 
> View attachment 3659054
> View attachment 3659055


Congrats, it's looks great on you!


----------



## Louish

Sizing question: I just received my first Rolex & I am wearing it quite loose (that's how I wore my other bracelet watches). Will that damage the bracelet at all? I have a 14 year old jubilee bracelet. Thank you


----------



## Louish

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats, it's looks great on you!



Thank you so much! I'm still working my way through this thread (I'm about half way through) - did you ever get your dream watch?


----------



## uhpharm01

Louish said:


> Thank you so much! I'm still working my way through this thread (I'm about half way through) - did you ever get your dream watch?


You're welcome. Enjoy your watch in good health. 

No not yet.i decided to buy something else instead  of a Rolex.  But Maybe in the future in about two to three years from now.  The two tone 36mm fluted bezel with Champagne dial with roman numberals is the one that I have in mind.


----------



## genyafox

View attachment 3661578
View attachment 3661579


----------



## gagabag

I realised I haven't worn this for 3 years straight [emoji51] Good thing though, I fell in love with it all over again!


----------



## nvie

Louish said:


> I had another question... what are everyone's thoughts on diamond markers? Are they a must? Are they classic or flashy? I will only ever have one Rolex so I need to get it right.



If you are getting your one and only Rolex, go for diamond markers. You won't regret it, I think it's both classic and flashy, it's a Rolex after all.

Whoops, just read your subsequent posts, congratulations on your new watch, that's a classic combination. [emoji846]


----------



## Louish

uhpharm01 said:


> You're welcome. Enjoy your watch in good health.
> 
> No not yet.i decided to buy something else instead  of a Rolex.  But Maybe in the future in about two to three years from now.  The two tone 36mm fluted bezel with Champagne dial with roman numberals is the one that I have in mind.



Sounds beautiful! My best friend has the same watch except in 26mm


----------



## sorsara

I'm not sure what this model is called now, I've had it for more than 10 years I believe it's 28mm. I really need to take it to Rolex to get it cleaned, it's a bit scratched as well I hope they can fix that... can they smooth out the scratches?


----------



## luvchnl

sorsara said:


> I'm not sure what this model is called now, I've had it for more than 10 years I believe it's 28mm. I really need to take it to Rolex to get it cleaned, it's a bit scratched as well I hope they can fix that... can they smooth out the scratches?
> View attachment 3661862



Gorgeous!   You have a Lady Pearlmaster model in white gold.  I love the decorated pink MOP dial on your watch.  Beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

Louish said:


> Sounds beautiful! My best friend has the same watch except in 26mm


Thank you!  I forgot to add with the Oyster Bracelet.


----------



## Sugarlove12

Lots of beautiful watches to drool over, I am looking for my dream watch and this is the perfect place to start.


----------



## loveydovey35

xactreality said:


> My precious collection:
> 
> View attachment 3549901
> 
> 
> 36mm stainless steel/yellow gold datejust with oyster bracelet, diamond bezel, champagne dial and diamond markers.
> 
> View attachment 3549902
> 
> 
> 36mm stainless steel/white gold datejust with jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, silver dial and diamond markers.
> 
> View attachment 3549903
> 
> 
> 31mm stainless steel/yellow gold datejust with jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, mother of pearl dial and roman markers.
> 
> View attachment 3549904




Beautiful collection, I am looking for a watch and looking at the pictures shared really helps.


----------



## Louish

Sugarlove12 said:


> Lots of beautiful watches to drool over, I am looking for my dream watch and this is the perfect place to start.



This thread should come with a warning! I was just browsing & ended up buying my own Rolex last week!


----------



## Louish

I have two weddings coming up. Do you think I can wear my watch? It's 26mm


----------



## chessmont

I say 26 you can wear dressy for sure...


----------



## Lilian Hui

This is my little family  
My newest addition is the white gold Cellini at the bottom.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## pennychiou

Lilian Hui said:


> This is my little family
> My newest addition is the white gold Cellini at the bottom.
> Thanks for letting me share!


This combination is just WOW...


----------



## babygirlv

Lilian Hui said:


> This is my little family
> My newest addition is the white gold Cellini at the bottom.
> Thanks for letting me share!



Amazing collection... what is the one in the center called (all gold)? What size is it? Thanks!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Lilian Hui said:


> This is my little family
> My newest addition is the white gold Cellini at the bottom.
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wonderful envious collection you have! [emoji7]


----------



## Lilian Hui

@pennychiou @obsessedwhermes 
Thank you girlies  
@babygirlv
Oh god I suck at this! 
It's an Oyster Perpetual Day-Date Superlative Chronometer "Officially Certified" in 18k yellow gold in 32mm(?)
The rose gold Daytona and yellow gold Submariner are 34s from what I remember?


----------



## pennychiou

Not sure if Day Date comes in 32?  But they do have in 36, 40, and 41.


----------



## Lilian Hui

pennychiou said:


> Not sure if Day Date comes in 32?  But they do have in 36, 40, and 41.


Okay I have no idea at this point but thank you... I learn something new every day! 
I'm an if it fits it sits kind of gal apparently


----------



## babygirlv

Lilian Hui said:


> @pennychiou @obsessedwhermes
> Thank you girlies
> @babygirlv
> Oh god I suck at this!
> It's an Oyster Perpetual Day-Date Superlative Chronometer "Officially Certified" in 18k yellow gold in 32mm(?)
> The rose gold Daytona and yellow gold Submariner are 34s from what I remember?



Thank you!!!! Probably a 36 mm for the oyster then!


----------



## *JJ*

I've been going back and forth on this, help me decide! 
I'm deciding between the rhodium/roman numerals and the silver/diamonds. 
I'm not a watch collector so this will be my one every day watch, I won't be switching it up. 

What do you think?


----------



## kate2828

Lilian Hui said:


> This is my little family
> My newest addition is the white gold Cellini at the bottom.
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful collection! Do you have a watch winder? If so would you recommend it and what is it? I'm looking for one right now for my self. With the mechanical watches my sa said they must be worn regularly!


----------



## kate2828

*JJ* said:


> I've been going back and forth on this, help me decide!
> I'm deciding between the rhodium/roman numerals and the silver/diamonds.
> I'm not a watch collector so this will be my one every day watch, I won't be switching it up.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3667313



I'd go with the diamonds. I have the rhodium one in plain and wish I'd gone with the diamonds. It's really not that much more and ads will give you a relatively good discount because Swiss watches aren't really selling!


----------



## Lilian Hui

kate2828 said:


> Beautiful collection! Do you have a watch winder? If so would you recommend it and what is it? I'm looking for one right now for my self. With the mechanical watches my sa said they must be worn regularly!


Thank you so much  
I have a Wolf Viceroy winder for the Rolex family, it's the 8 piece one and so easy to use! 
I don't think you can go wrong with the Wolf brand but my paps is a watch collector and he swears by Elie Bleu  
Both worth checking out!!


----------



## swiss-miss

*JJ* said:


> I've been going back and forth on this, help me decide!
> I'm deciding between the rhodium/roman numerals and the silver/diamonds.
> I'm not a watch collector so this will be my one every day watch, I won't be switching it up.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3667313


First one!


----------



## baghagg

*JJ* said:


> I've been going back and forth on this, help me decide!
> I'm deciding between the rhodium/roman numerals and the silver/diamonds.
> I'm not a watch collector so this will be my one every day watch, I won't be switching it up.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3667313


I like the diamond markers better on this watch


----------



## hja

*JJ* said:


> I've been going back and forth on this, help me decide!
> I'm deciding between the rhodium/roman numerals and the silver/diamonds.
> I'm not a watch collector so this will be my one every day watch, I won't be switching it up.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3667313



I wld go with the silver/diamonds...the combo is more striking.


----------



## *JJ*

thank you ladies, that's the one I was leaning towards!


----------



## MrsCamilla

*JJ* said:


> I've been going back and forth on this, help me decide!
> I'm deciding between the rhodium/roman numerals and the silver/diamonds.
> I'm not a watch collector so this will be my one every day watch, I won't be switching it up.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3667313



I debated about the same option but I'm glad I choose the rhodium and roman numerals with the diamond dial. I personally like that it's understated and it goes from day to night and everything in between!  Good luck deciding!


----------



## PursePassionLV

I'm in need of advice. Trying to decide on my next Rolex. I initially thought I wanted a 36 but when I tried it on my DD said it just looked like a mans watch and didn't like it. I have a 36 and 31 on my wrist to compare. I want the black MOP face w diamond bezel so now the only choice is really the size. Help! I like both [emoji17]
	

		
			
		

		
	





The photos have one 36 and 31 side by side and then one with only 36 and 31.


----------



## baghagg

PursePassionLV said:


> I'm in need of advice. Trying to decide on my next Rolex. I initially thought I wanted a 36 but when I tried it on my DD said it just looked like a mans watch and didn't like it. I have a 36 and 31 on my wrist to compare. I want the black MOP face w diamond bezel so now the only choice is really the size. Help! I like both [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668451
> View attachment 3668452
> View attachment 3668453
> 
> The photos have one 36 and 31 side by side and then one with only 36 and 31.


I have to say I agree with DD, the 36 looks like it belongs to a man.   The 31 looks great on you.  I may be biased,  however,  because 31 is the only size on my radar right now. ..  If you're still on the fence,  maybe try on a 34?


----------



## *JJ*

agreed, the 36 looks really big.


----------



## swiss-miss

baghagg said:


> I have to say I agree with DD, the 36 looks like it belongs to a man.   The 31 looks great on you.  I may be biased,  however,  because 31 is the only size on my radar right now. ..  If you're still on the fence,  maybe try on a 34?


Totally agree!!


----------



## Luxury.Man

Just registered! Learning about the lady side of luxury life, hope you all don't mind 
I own these:
View media item 2494


----------



## kate2828

PursePassionLV said:


> I'm in need of advice. Trying to decide on my next Rolex. I initially thought I wanted a 36 but when I tried it on my DD said it just looked like a mans watch and didn't like it. I have a 36 and 31 on my wrist to compare. I want the black MOP face w diamond bezel so now the only choice is really the size. Help! I like both [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668451
> View attachment 3668452
> View attachment 3668453
> 
> The photos have one 36 and 31 side by side and then one with only 36 and 31.



I like the 36 on you. As long as the lugs aren't hanging off the wrists it's fine. I have both a 31 and 36. The 31 is great for evenings and 36 is great for a casual look. The 36 is heavy though so if you have an office job it's noticeable.


----------



## PursePassionLV

kate2828 said:


> I like the 36 on you. As long as the lugs aren't hanging off the wrists it's fine. I have both a 31 and 36. The 31 is great for evenings and 36 is great for a casual look. The 36 is heavy though so if you have an office job it's noticeable.



That is a good point. I do have an office job so I might find it heavy. I think I'm leaning more towards the 31 now. The more I look at the pictures the more I like the 31. [emoji848] my other Rolex is smaller so I'm used to the smaller/lighter feel.


----------



## PursePassionLV

*JJ* said:


> agreed, the 36 looks really big.





swiss-miss said:


> Totally agree!!





baghagg said:


> I have to say I agree with DD, the 36 looks like it belongs to a man.   The 31 looks great on you.  I may be biased,  however,  because 31 is the only size on my radar right now. ..  If you're still on the fence,  maybe try on a 34?



I am really starting to feel the same. Especially after the comment about the weight since I do have an office job. I may check out the 34 but as of now I am thinking that 31 is the way to go. Thank you all for the input!!


----------



## nvie

PursePassionLV said:


> I'm in need of advice. Trying to decide on my next Rolex. I initially thought I wanted a 36 but when I tried it on my DD said it just looked like a mans watch and didn't like it. I have a 36 and 31 on my wrist to compare. I want the black MOP face w diamond bezel so now the only choice is really the size. Help! I like both [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668451
> View attachment 3668452
> View attachment 3668453
> 
> The photos have one 36 and 31 side by side and then one with only 36 and 31.



I prefer the 31mm, 36mm is rather big to me.


----------



## Louish

*JJ* said:


> I've been going back and forth on this, help me decide!
> I'm deciding between the rhodium/roman numerals and the silver/diamonds.
> I'm not a watch collector so this will be my one every day watch, I won't be switching it up.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3667313



I just bought the first watch you are considering & it's so beautiful. I've worn it everyday - shopping, going to the park & also parties. It's not too blingy but just enough to make it interesting. 






PursePassionLV said:


> I'm in need of advice. Trying to decide on my next Rolex. I initially thought I wanted a 36 but when I tried it on my DD said it just looked like a mans watch and didn't like it. I have a 36 and 31 on my wrist to compare. I want the black MOP face w diamond bezel so now the only choice is really the size. Help! I like both [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668451
> View attachment 3668452
> View attachment 3668453
> 
> The photos have one 36 and 31 side by side and then one with only 36 and 31.



I think the 36 looks way too big on you. The 31 looks perfect


----------



## *JJ*

that's a beautiful watch, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Louish

*JJ* said:


> that's a beautiful watch, thank you for sharing!



You're welcome! IMO the silver dial tones down the diamond markers so the watch even works for more conservative situations. I like how they matched my wedding set


----------



## hammerofdawn

I drew a rolex

https://www.instagram.com/jinsworld_/


----------



## Louish

hammerofdawn said:


> I drew a rolex
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jinsworld_/


Incredible


----------



## LS14

I exchanged my first Rolex that was not working correctly with this one. SS/WG bezel, white MOP


----------



## EBMIC

LS14 said:


> I exchanged my first Rolex that was not working correctly with this one. SS/WG bezel, white MOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676895


Very pretty!!


----------



## LS14

EBMIC said:


> Very pretty!!


Thanks, I like diamond markers with the white gold settings better than yellow gold settings.


----------



## *JJ*

Thanks for the advice ladies, I'm so in love with my watch [emoji7]


----------



## kemilia

*JJ* said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies, I'm so in love with my watch [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677489


Lovely! What size did you get? I'm shopping around and wondering what works for others.


----------



## justeen

Testing out my grandparents camera on my watch ❤️ Rolex watches are such works of art.


----------



## uhpharm01

justeen said:


> Testing out my grandparents camera on my watch ❤️ Rolex watches are such works of art.


Beautiful watch. Excellent choice.


----------



## Louish

justeen said:


> Testing out my grandparents camera on my watch ❤️ Rolex watches are such works of art.



I really like the bezel!


----------



## Louish

.


----------



## Louish

*JJ* said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies, I'm so in love with my watch [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677489



Love it!


----------



## *JJ*

kemilia said:


> Lovely! What size did you get? I'm shopping around and wondering what works for others.



I went with 31mm, it's the perfect size for me!


----------



## kemilia

*JJ* said:


> I went with 31mm, it's the perfect size for me!
> 
> View attachment 3678371


That's the way I'm leaning too! Though I want SS & yellow gold. No diamonds though, and I want a face and hands that are easy to read so probably a white face. Enjoy your watch--envy envy


----------



## Rashmi

*JJ* said:


> I went with 31mm, it's the perfect size for me!
> 
> View attachment 3678371


Hi there, may I ask how much you paid for this size? Thank you


----------



## *JJ*

Rashmi said:


> Hi there, may I ask how much you paid for this size? Thank you



This exact model was 8650€ (here in Germany)


----------



## fatcat2523

New Daytona with Black Cerachrom Bezel


----------



## uhpharm01

fatcat2523 said:


> New Daytona with Black Cerachrom Bezel
> View attachment 3683349


Congrats. Nice Daytona


----------



## fatcat2523

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats. Nice Daytona



Thank you


----------



## travelgal16

Ladies, is the 26mm still available in stores most stores? I found some at my jeweler, but I think the store is pricing them too high. My jeweler is pricing the 26mm to almost be the 28mm price.

Has anyone recently purchased a 26mm? How much did you purchase it for?


----------



## uhpharm01

travelgal16 said:


> Ladies, is the 26mm still available in stores most stores? I found some at my jeweler, but I think the store is pricing them too high. My jeweler is pricing the 26mm to almost be the 28mm price.
> 
> Has anyone recently purchased a 26mm? How much did you purchase it for?


Which dial? Which Bracelet? SS or Two tone? or all gold white or yellow?


----------



## travelgal16

uhpharm01 said:


> Which dial? Which Bracelet? SS or Two tone? or all gold white or yellow?



Two tone, jubilee, fluted bezel, champagne diall, stick markers.

Two tone, jubilee,fluted bezel, silver dial,  diamond markers.


----------



## betty.lee

fatcat2523 said:


> New Daytona with Black Cerachrom Bezel
> View attachment 3683349



woah congrats on the highly coveted. hope you were able to get a good price.


----------



## travelgal16

Ladies, what's the retail price for this 26mm? I hope my jeweler has it priced correctly. It seems high for a 26mm discontinued model. 

Do you think this is too small for me?


----------



## uhpharm01

travelgal16 said:


> Ladies, what's the retail price for this 26mm? I hope my jeweler has it priced correctly. It seems high for a 26mm discontinued model.
> 
> Do you think this is too small for me?


Maybe that's why the price is higher.
Maybe someelse here knows that answer. I only saw 26mm in SS on the Rolex website. I only saw two tone in 31mm or 28mm


----------



## travelgal16

Uhpharm, thanks for trying to look.

Would anyone know the cost of a 26 mm 2 tone jubilee, fluted bezel watch? I think my jeweler is pricing it too high.


----------



## baghagg

travelgal16 said:


> Uhpharm, thanks for trying to look.
> 
> Would anyone know the cost of a 2 tone jubilee fluted bezel watch? I think my jeweler is pricing it too high.


Travelgal try going directly to Rolex's official website. .   They seem to have many watches' prices displayed,  though not all. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## travelgal16

Baggage, I've tried to look but the 26mm is not on there.


----------



## baghagg

travelgal16 said:


> Baggage, I've tried to look but the 26mm is not on there.


So, I'm looking at the 28's, a two-toned,  fluted bezel,  champagne dial,  stick markers lady datejust says $9,150.00.  Then, assuming discount by 10-15% (10% = $8,235.00/15% = $7,777.50), is the jeweler's 26 the same price?  (The size difference between the 26 and 28 is marginal,  barely noticeable,  which is why I chose to use it's price as the 'barometer').

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luvchnl

travelgal16 said:


> Ladies, what's the retail price for this 26mm? I hope my jeweler has it priced correctly. It seems high for a 26mm discontinued model.
> 
> Do you think this is too small for me?



This is from the 2012 Rolex price list.  The price hadn't gone up since then on that model.  The 26 mm model 179173 (as in your photo posted) with two tone jubilee bracelet and 10 diamond dial retails for $10,650.  The current 28 mm in the same configuration retails for $11,100.  HTH 


If you're not getting a hefty discount on the 26mm (it is now a discontinued model), I'd opt for the 28mm as it has a newly updated movement, new case shape, new bracelet style, and a slightly larger dial (when held next to the 26mm it is noticeable).
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3684690


----------



## travelgal16

luvchnl said:


> This is from the 2012 Rolex price list.  The price hadn't gone up since then on that model.  The 26 mm model 179173 (as in your photo posted) with two tone jubilee bracelet and 10 diamond dial retails for $10,650.  The current 28 mm in the same configuration retails for $11,100.  HTH
> 
> 
> If you're not getting a hefty discount on the 26mm (it is now a discontinued model), I'd opt for the 28mm as it has a newly updated movement, new case shape, new bracelet style, and a slightly larger dial (when held next to the 26mm it is noticeable).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684690



This is very helpful! Thank you! Where did you find this price list? 

Can you tell me what's the difference between the bracelet style and case shape between the 26 mm and the 28mm? I tried on both and i can't see the difference. :/


----------



## travelgal16

baghagg said:


> So, I'm looking at the 28's, a two-toned,  fluted bezel,  champagne dial,  stick markers lady datejust says $9,150.00.  Then, assuming discount by 10-15% (10% = $8,235.00/15% = $7,777.50), is the jeweler's 26 the same price?  (The size difference between the 26 and 28 is marginal,  barely noticeable,  which is why I chose to use it's price as the 'barometer').
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



*Baghagg (My phone autocorrected your name lol), my jeweler is giving me a reasonable discount for the 26 mm, but my other jeweler is only giving me a 10% discount on the 28mm. I'm trying to get the 28mm down lower lol. Which would you choose?


----------



## baghagg

travelgal16 said:


> *Baghagg (My phone autocorrected your name lol), my jeweler is giving me a reasonable discount for the 26 mm, but my other jeweler is only giving me a 10% discount on the 28mm. I'm trying to get the 28mm down lower lol. Which would you choose?


28!  Newer, updated model with virtually no visible difference. .  Let us know what you decide. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kate2828

travelgal16 said:


> *Baghagg (My phone autocorrected your name lol), my jeweler is giving me a reasonable discount for the 26 mm, but my other jeweler is only giving me a 10% discount on the 28mm. I'm trying to get the 28mm down lower lol. Which would you choose?



10% is a very reasonable discount and if you are getting more than that on the 26 and you want that watch I'd take it if you're in the US. US dealers are not as willing to bargain even with the downturn in the Swiss market. When I was looking for my last watch I had some dealers flat out refuse to discount. Of course the watch I was looking at was not easy to come by but still. I know though that with some of the popular men's watches you'll never see a discount.


----------



## luvchnl

travelgal16 said:


> This is very helpful! Thank you! Where did you find this price list?
> 
> Can you tell me what's the difference between the bracelet style and case shape between the 26 mm and the 28mm? I tried on both and i can't see the difference. :/



I found the price list PDF via a google search.  It was posted to a watch info website.
I also found this description of the new bracelet on the 28mm on a different forum:  

Links on the new 28mm DJ go directly into the case whereas there is a transition piece between the links and watch case in the previous 26mm DJ.  Rolex calls it "the new concealed attachment beneath the bezel which ensures seamless visual continuity between the bracelet and case".

It's hard to explain, but if you look at the 26 & 28 side by side, take a look at the links where the bracelet attaches to the watch head.  The links will be all equal (smooth transition) on the 28, whereas the 26 will have what appears to be a longer spaced link where the bracelet attaches.   The lugs on the case of the 28mm are also slimmer at that area where the bracelet meets the watch head.  HTH
Minor visual differences that most people will probably not notice at first glance, but there are quite a few differences from the 26mm to the 28mm.  Two completely different watches.


----------



## swiss-miss

travelgal16 said:


> Ladies, what's the retail price for this 26mm? I hope my jeweler has it priced correctly. It seems high for a 26mm discontinued model.
> 
> Do you think this is too small for me?



Gorgeous watch!!! 10 percent is a very good discount btw - in Switzerland you wouldn't be able to get that....


----------



## fatcat2523

betty.lee said:


> woah congrats on the highly coveted. hope you were able to get a good price.


Thank you, I was on waiting list for approx a year. Got it at retail price for $15k CAD


----------



## jellyv

baghagg said:


> Then, assuming discount by 10-15% (10% = $8,235.00/15% = $7,777.50), is the jeweler's 26 the same price?  (The size difference between the 26 and 28 is marginal,  barely noticeable,  which is why I chose to use it's price as the 'barometer').
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



If you're in the US, you won't get 15%, so don't assume it.
----
The 26mm should not be sold at a premium--there's a price list for all dealers. No upcharging because it's now being phased out--in fact, 26mm sits around in inventory longer than the larger ones.


----------



## baghagg

jellyv said:


> If you're in the US, you won't get 15%, so don't assume it.
> ----



I was simply giving her a mental image of the price range,  and you are correct,  15% discount was in the Caribbean. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## uhpharm01

travelgal16 said:


> Uhpharm, thanks for trying to look.
> 
> Would anyone know the cost of a 26 mm 2 tone jubilee, fluted bezel watch? I think my jeweler is pricing it too high.


You're welcome. Good luck !


----------



## pinkfoxxy

Does someone have a 14k AND 18k  gold watch (or at least a two tone watch with YG elements in it) and can tell me if the color difference between the 14k is 18k is noticable? 
I have a steel/YG DJ and I think about exchanging the bezel and bracelet with 18k gold parts or maybe even selling it and get another preloved on but with 18k.
Ridiculous or not? 
Would like to hear your opinion.


----------



## jellyv

pinkfoxxy said:


> Does someone have a 14k AND 18k  gold watch (or at least a two tone watch with YG elements in it) and can tell me if the color difference between the *14k is 18k is noticable? *
> I have a steel/YG DJ and I think about exchanging the bezel and bracelet with 18k gold parts or maybe even selling it and get another preloved on but with 18k.
> Ridiculous or not?
> Would like to hear your opinion.



Not sure what you're trying to achieve, but realize you don't have 14k gold currently.  Any current two-tone Rolex uses gold made by Rolex's patented process, called Rolesor, combining steel with *18k. *You are therefore already looking at something close to 18k gold.

NOTE: Rolex won't make random changes to a watch to suit you. They will do only the changes that fit with the reference number (model). This is because the reference number signifies a specific configuration of the watch. Examples: If the watch started its life as a two-tone yellow gold, they won't switch it to rose gold, or put in solid 18k links if it came with Rolesor.  And if you get someone else to make a special bracelet for it, this would not only void any existing warranty  but also Rolex would reject your watch for repair, except if you allow them to restore it to its original condition--*at your cost.*


----------



## pinkfoxxy

jellyv said:


> Not sure what you're trying to achieve, but realize you don't have 14k gold
> Any two-tone Rolex uses gold made by Rolex's patented process, called Rolesor, combining steel with *18k. *You are therefore already looking at something close to 18k gold.



Oh, ok .. cause I've read somewhere that there's a hallmark on the clasp that indicates if the watch is 18k or 14k. Mine says H14. It is from the early 80ies.

I don't try to achieve anything, I just like 18k gold more


----------



## jellyv

pinkfoxxy said:


> Oh, ok .. cause I've read somewhere that there's a hallmark on the clasp that indicates if the watch is 18k or 14k. Mine says H14. It is from the early 80ies.


I assumed it was more recent, my apology. There are older 14K/steel watches.

Anyway, if you don't like the look or condition of your watch, either get it refurbished (cleaned, polished, bracelet links tightened as necessary) by Rolex or sell it. You can't change out the gold in a way they will authorize, and if you do something with anyone else you'll ruin the value of your watch.


----------



## pinkfoxxy

jellyv said:


> I assumed it was more recent, my apology. There are older 14K/steel watches.
> 
> Anyway, if you don't like the look or condition of your watch, either get it refurbished (cleaned, polished, bracelet links tightened as necessary) by Rolex or sell it. You can't change out the gold in a way they will authorize, and if you do something with anyone else you'll ruin the value of your watch.



It is already refurbished. I just wanted to know if the difference is noticable (for example when you wear an 18k bracelet combined with a 14k rolex watch) cause I'm not a fan of mixing metals and if I'm going to build a collection, I want everything to be the same amount of carats. I didn't intend to change the gold tone but a lot of people customize their Rolex and exchange bezels, dials etc. therefore I considered this option


----------



## jellyv

pinkfoxxy said:


> I just wanted to know if the difference is noticable (for example when you wear an 18k bracelet combined with a 14k rolex watch) cause I'm not a fan of mixing metals and if I'm going to build a collection, I want everything to be the same amount of carats. I didn't intend to change the gold tone but a lot of people customize their Rolex and exchange bezels, dials etc. therefore I considered this option



I don't know that the average person looking at your arm would see a difference between the gold in your watch and an 18k gold bracelet. The main reason people buy two-tone Rolexes is, after all, to be able to wear it with both silver/white gold jewelry and yellow (or rose) gold.  They're supposed to go together!

Sure people customize--my point was that doing so makes a mess of the value and will make it unserviceable by Rolex.


----------



## ultravisitor

Sorry for the awful picture, but here's my stainless steel and white gold Turn-o-Graph that I've had for nearly twenty years now. I've got other watches, including an Apple Watch, but I always come back to this one. Always. Haven't worn the Apple Watch in weeks or perhaps even months, and I don't really want to.


----------



## ProShopper1

I'm sure this question has been asked 10384894 times but I'll go ahead and be that annoying person who asks for an opinion (please don't hate me!).

I've been going back and forth on what to get myself for my 30th birthday in November. I'm an early buyer with everyone's presents so I figured why not do it for myself as well. I originally was thinking of getting a pre-owned Chanel m/l caviar classic flap but since my FH is getting me a jumbo for our wedding present I'm leaning towards getting myself a big girl watch (right now I rotate between two Michele's, both silver tone but one all blinged out). I want it to wear casually as well as if I go out, but not necessarily for anything fancy. I wear mostly silver toned jewelry but on occasion wear my grandmothers yellow gold pieces that she passed on to me. I know for sure I want a white face, Roman numerals, and a fluted bezel. I'm leaning towards the 31 but could be pursuaded to the 28. Where I'm really stuck is whether I want white gold/stainless or yellow gold/stainless and whether I want to go pre-loved or go new. I've found a few pre-owned (from reputable dealers) for about $4800-$5300, 2000's, fully serviced, box only, and warranty. I spoke with one store (not AD) that said they could get me either one new for about $1000-$2000 off retail (depending on the metal of course). I'm adding the two stock pictures for ease as well as a picture of the white gold/stainless model shot (I can't seem to find the exact yellow gold combo I'm looking for to take a pic, ugh!) and a comparison of the 31 and 28.  Any and all opinions are welcome!


----------



## ultravisitor

ProShopper1 said:


> whether I want to go pre-loved or go new


In my mind, it depends. Is this watch going to be one that you keep and cherish, or is it going to be one that you wear a few years and then get rid of for something else? Also, are you buying it as a 30-years-old milestone kind of gift? If so, I would go new. If you don't intend on keeping it forever and possibly handing it down, then go pre-owned.

But that's me.


----------



## ProShopper1

ultravisitor said:


> In my mind, it depends. Is this watch going to be one that you keep and cherish, or is it going to be one that you wear a few years and then get rid of for something else? Also, are you buying it as a 30-years-old milestone kind of gift? If so, I would go new. If you don't intend on keeping it forever and possibly handing it down, then go pre-owned.
> 
> But that's me.



Totally makes sense!  I'm not really a big buy and then resell kind of girl. I like to just buy what I like and then that's it. It will definitely be a milestone gift-I always get cranky around my birthday and I know I'm going to have a hard time leaving my 20's.


----------



## ultravisitor

ProShopper1 said:


> I know I'm going to have a hard time leaving my 20's.


No no. Stop with that. My friends and I all loved our thirties. My twenties were awful compared to my thirties. I didn't realize it at the time, but looking back I can see easily that my twenties were full of confusion and uncertainty. My thirties were great because I felt I had gained a lot of wisdom from my twenties. Forties? So far, I'm just like, "World, you can love me or not, but I'm doing me, and I'm totally cool with that."


----------



## ProShopper1

I think what I'm worried about is that I'll choose the white because it's what I'm accustomed to but will wish I got the yellow because I associate the TT more with Rolex (my fiancé told me that's wrong though so who knows haha).


----------



## Louish

ProShopper1 said:


> I think what I'm worried about is that I'll choose the white because it's what I'm accustomed to but will wish I got the yellow because I associate the TT more with Rolex (my fiancé told me that's wrong though so who knows haha).



I was debating between TT & SS also. Because I wear a green diamond ring on my left hand, the TT just looked too busy. I could have switched my ring to my other hand but I love how it looks with my wedding ring too much. TT is beautiful (it's what my BFF has & what I thought I'd end up getting) but see how it looks next to the other jewellery you wear on that hand. Good luck deciding!


----------



## ProShopper1

Louish said:


> I was debating between TT & SS also. Because I wear a green diamond ring on my left hand, the TT just looked too busy. I could have switched my ring to my other hand but I love how it looks with my wedding ring too much. TT is beautiful (it's what my BFF has & what I thought I'd end up getting) but see how it looks next to the other jewellery you wear on that hand. Good luck deciding!



I'm the weirdo righty that wears my watch on my right hand. When I got my Tiffany charm bracelet in middle school I hated the way it made so much noise on my desks when I wrote so I put it on my left and then but my watch on my right. Since then I've kind of just worn either a watch on it or jewelry. I have small wrists and I always feel like if I layer a bracelet with a watch it looks overwhelming. The only piece of jewelry that I wear every day is my engagement ring (and soon to be wedding band!) and they're both platinum.


----------



## Louish

ProShopper1 said:


> I'm the weirdo righty that wears my watch on my right hand. When I got my Tiffany charm bracelet in middle school I hated the way it made so much noise on my desks when I wrote so I put it on my left and then but my watch on my right. Since then I've kind of just worn either a watch on it or jewelry. I have small wrists and I always feel like if I layer a bracelet with a watch it looks overwhelming. The only piece of jewelry that I wear every day is my engagement ring (and soon to be wedding band!) and they're both platinum.



Then I say go for the TT! It really is beautiful


----------



## FunBagz

Louish said:


> Then I say go for the TT! It really is beautiful



+1.  Love the classic, timeless look of the TT!


----------



## jellyv

ProShopper1 said:


> I think what I'm worried about is that I'll choose the white because it's what I'm accustomed to but will wish I got the yellow because I associate the TT more with Rolex (my fiancé told me that's wrong though so who knows haha).



I have the white dial 31mm Rolex with fluted and Jubilee and love it. It's classic and always has a "fresh" look, cool and refreshing choice. Rolex's white dials are famous for their bright clear white, never any tinge of yellow or ivory, and they stay that way.


----------



## chocobirkin

Heres mine.. two tone oyster 31 rose gold


----------



## Cams

Hello I have the Rolex date just 36mm. Jubilee bracelet, diamond dial and gold Basel with mother of pearl.


----------



## Linz2222

Cams said:


> Hello I have the Rolex date just 36mm. Jubilee bracelet, diamond dial and gold Basel with mother of pearl.


Beautiful!


----------



## Doyenne89

My watch habit has gotten a bit out of hand. Mostly Rolex, but I have a couple of Omegas as well. I'm on the tall side so I frequently rock mens watches in addition to my ladies watches.


----------



## Cams

Doyenne89 said:


> My watch habit has gotten a bit out of hand. Mostly Rolex, but I have a couple of Omegas as well. I'm on the tall side so I frequently rock mens watches in addition to my ladies watches.


Beautiful and a classic collection.


----------



## danielG

Doyenne89 said:


> My watch habit has gotten a bit out of hand. Mostly Rolex, but I have a couple of Omegas as well. I'm on the tall side so I frequently rock mens watches in addition to my ladies watches.


beautiful collection ! are the 2 rolex´ in the lower line 31mm ?


----------



## EBMIC

Hello Rolex Friends!

We are traveling to Ireland & Amsterdam in the Fall and I was curious to know if anyone has purchased a Rolex at the Amsterdam airport and if so, how was your experience.

Thank you


----------



## EBMIC

Doyenne89 said:


> My watch habit has gotten a bit out of hand. Mostly Rolex, but I have a couple of Omegas as well. I'm on the tall side so I frequently rock mens watches in addition to my ladies watches.


Lovely♥️


----------



## lesliehallur

Doyenne89 said:


> My watch habit has gotten a bit out of hand. Mostly Rolex, but I have a couple of Omegas as well. I'm on the tall side so I frequently rock mens watches in addition to my ladies watches.



You have the only Daytona that I liked plus three datejusts! To die for!


----------



## lesliehallur

Here's a recent present from my parents. 36mm Datejust.


----------



## EBMIC

lesliehallur said:


> Here's a recent present from my parents. 36mm Datejust.


Love this!! Congratulations ♥️


----------



## sydnikki

Finally joining the club! My new 31mm Datejust with Champagne dial [emoji7] Won't be wearing it with my loves to prevent scratching, but I love how they look together.


----------



## betty.lee

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you, I was on waiting list for approx a year. Got it at retail price for $15k CAD



Wow! That's fantastic. Patience certainly paid off for you. Congrats again!


----------



## lesliehallur

EBMIC said:


> Love this!! Congratulations ♥️


Thank you very much!  It's a keeper.


----------



## fatcat2523

betty.lee said:


> Wow! That's fantastic. Patience certainly paid off for you. Congrats again!



Thank you


----------



## EBMIC

sydnikki said:


> Finally joining the club! My new 31mm Datejust with Champagne dial [emoji7] Won't be wearing it with my loves to prevent scratching, but I love how they look together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711217


Gorgeous, congratulations ♥️


----------



## uhpharm01

sydnikki said:


> Finally joining the club! My new 31mm Datejust with Champagne dial [emoji7] Won't be wearing it with my loves to prevent scratching, but I love how they look together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711217


Very nice congrats.


----------



## EBMIC

ProShopper1 said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked 10384894 times but I'll go ahead and be that annoying person who asks for an opinion (please don't hate me!).
> 
> I've been going back and forth on what to get myself for my 30th birthday in November. I'm an early buyer with everyone's presents so I figured why not do it for myself as well. I originally was thinking of getting a pre-owned Chanel m/l caviar classic flap but since my FH is getting me a jumbo for our wedding present I'm leaning towards getting myself a big girl watch (right now I rotate between two Michele's, both silver tone but one all blinged out). I want it to wear casually as well as if I go out, but not necessarily for anything fancy. I wear mostly silver toned jewelry but on occasion wear my grandmothers yellow gold pieces that she passed on to me. I know for sure I want a white face, Roman numerals, and a fluted bezel. I'm leaning towards the 31 but could be pursuaded to the 28. Where I'm really stuck is whether I want white gold/stainless or yellow gold/stainless and whether I want to go pre-loved or go new. I've found a few pre-owned (from reputable dealers) for about $4800-$5300, 2000's, fully serviced, box only, and warranty. I spoke with one store (not AD) that said they could get me either one new for about $1000-$2000 off retail (depending on the metal of course). I'm adding the two stock pictures for ease as well as a picture of the white gold/stainless model shot (I can't seem to find the exact yellow gold combo I'm looking for to take a pic, ugh!) and a comparison of the 31 and 28.  Any and all opinions are welcome!




Wow, they both look beautiful on you.  It's a tough decision.  Which one really makes your heart sing?


----------



## chymera

Doyenne89 said:


> My watch habit has gotten a bit out of hand. Mostly Rolex, but I have a couple of Omegas as well. I'm on the tall side so I frequently rock mens watches in addition to my ladies watches.



Is the first a sky dweller?


----------



## ProShopper1

EBMIC said:


> Wow, they both look beautiful on you.  It's a tough decision.  Which one really makes your heart sing?


Thank you!  I love the white, I'm just afraid that in time I'll wish I got the two tone because it's more "classic" (and I love that one too!).  My fiancé assured me the white was classic as well but my mom like drilled it in me growing up that the two tone is the classic.


----------



## EBMIC

ProShopper1 said:


> Thank you!  I love the white, I'm just afraid that in time I'll wish I got the two tone because it's more "classic" (and I love that one too!).  My fiancé assured me the white was classic as well but my mom like drilled it in me growing up that the two tone is the classic.



I do like the TT too. If you like to wear platinum & YG I think it would look beautiful ♥️
GL deciding!


----------



## HollyRF

It have the white and love it! No regrets!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Cams said:


> Hello I have the Rolex date just 36mm. Jubilee bracelet, diamond dial and gold Basel with mother of pearl.



That is lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luvlux64

New to the club! His & hers Datejust [emoji7]






Our Swiss watches with the view of the Swiss Alps! [emoji173]️


----------



## Louish

luvlux64 said:


> New to the club! His & hers Datejust [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3726365
> 
> View attachment 3726369
> 
> 
> Our Swiss watches with the view of the Swiss Alps! [emoji173]️



I absolutely love this! I wish my husband loved Rolex like I do


----------



## jeanstohandbags

luvlux64 said:


> New to the club! His & hers Datejust [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3726365
> 
> View attachment 3726369
> 
> 
> Our Swiss watches with the view of the Swiss Alps! [emoji173]️



How sweet that you have matching watches, they are both beautiful!


----------



## luvlux64

Louish said:


> I absolutely love this! I wish my husband loved Rolex like I do





jeanstohandbags said:


> How sweet that you have matching watches, they are both beautiful!



Thanks guys, we love it! It maybe the most basic Rolex but it will absolutely be our Holy Grail watch [emoji7]. We started with a His & Hers Tag 10 years ago & now this [emoji173]️.


----------



## Louish

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks guys, we love it! It maybe the most basic Rolex but it will absolutely be our Holy Grail watch [emoji7]. We started with a His & Hers Tag 10 years ago & now this [emoji173]️.



So romantic


----------



## krawford

Close up of my new 31mm watch with MOP dial with diamond markers.  It is so beautiful I can't stop staring at it ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jeanstohandbags

krawford said:


> View attachment 3726667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of my new 31mm watch with MOP dial with diamond markers.  It is so beautiful I can't stop staring at it ❤️❤️❤️❤️



This is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## AussieSummer

I just got 31mm Datejust, and now regretting not getting 36mm. I love big watches but thought that 31mm would be more timeless. But then over the years watches are only getting bigger, it's almost hard to think we'll go back to smaller sizes. Now when I see all your 36mm.. they look so much nicer! X-)

What do you think? Should I go for bigger size?

Here is my Rolex 31mm and Tag Heuer 34mm.


----------



## Cams

AussieSummer said:


> I just got 31mm Datejust, and now regretting not getting 36mm. I love big watches but thought that 31mm would be more timeless. But then over the years watches are only getting bigger, it's almost hard to think we'll go back to smaller sizes. Now when I see all your 36mm.. they look so much nicer! X-)
> 
> What do you think? Should I go for bigger size?
> Hello I don't think it looks bad at all. I myself prefer the 36mm if you having doubt maybe you can change it. Or just keep it it's a classic and stunning watch.
> 
> Here is my Rolex 31mm and Tag Heuer 34mm.


----------



## Louish

AussieSummer said:


> I just got 31mm Datejust, and now regretting not getting 36mm. I love big watches but thought that 31mm would be more timeless. But then over the years watches are only getting bigger, it's almost hard to think we'll go back to smaller sizes. Now when I see all your 36mm.. they look so much nicer! X-)
> 
> What do you think? Should I go for bigger size?
> 
> Here is my Rolex 31mm and Tag Heuer 34mm.



I prefer the 31m on you


----------



## PursePassionLV

AussieSummer said:


> I just got 31mm Datejust, and now regretting not getting 36mm. I love big watches but thought that 31mm would be more timeless. But then over the years watches are only getting bigger, it's almost hard to think we'll go back to smaller sizes. Now when I see all your 36mm.. they look so much nicer! X-)
> 
> What do you think? Should I go for bigger size?
> 
> Here is my Rolex 31mm and Tag Heuer 34mm.



I like the 31 on you for the Rolex. Trends come and go so I would stick with the 31 for the Rolex and if you still want something larger get a fun large trendy watch like the tag.


----------



## kikirabbit

AussieSummer said:


> I just got 31mm Datejust, and now regretting not getting 36mm. I love big watches but thought that 31mm would be more timeless. But then over the years watches are only getting bigger, it's almost hard to think we'll go back to smaller sizes. Now when I see all your 36mm.. they look so much nicer! X-)
> 
> What do you think? Should I go for bigger size?
> 
> Here is my Rolex 31mm and Tag Heuer 34mm.


Agree with the others that 31mm looks better on you.


----------



## kemilia

I recently got a 36mm similar to yours (Roman numerals,pyramid face) and it fits pretty much like yours does. The 5mm difference isn't all that much, imo. Did you try both sizes on your wrist?


----------



## luvchnl

AussieSummer said:


> I just got 31mm Datejust, and now regretting not getting 36mm. I love big watches but thought that 31mm would be more timeless. But then over the years watches are only getting bigger, it's almost hard to think we'll go back to smaller sizes. Now when I see all your 36mm.. they look so much nicer! X-)
> 
> What do you think? Should I go for bigger size?
> 
> Here is my Rolex 31mm and Tag Heuer 34mm.



I think you made the right choice.  Looks great!  31 is much better overall for most dressing situations.  Much more versatile.  I have both 31 and 36 DateJust at home and there are times I feel a 36 is too big.  The difference in size and weight is very noticeable to me.


----------



## pennychiou

luvchnl said:


> I think you made the right choice.  Looks great!  31 is much better overall for most dressing situations.  Much more versatile.  I have both 31 and 36 DateJust at home and there are times I feel a 36 is too big.  The difference in size and weight is very noticeable to me.


Same here: I personally believe 31 fits your wrist better than its 36 counterpart.  The decison may be harder if it is 31 DJ v. 36 DJ.


----------



## pippi_

Hi Everyone,

It's my 30th birthday coming up and my family would like to give me a Rolex. I have narrowed it down to two - the day date everose gold black dial 36mm and the date just two tone yellow gold black dial, diamond markers 36mm. 

The choice is coming down to a couple of factors. Given the fact it's a 30th present - I will cherish it and want to wear both day and night for many many years to come. I would like this to be a timeless and very special piece. With this is mind I do keep coming back to the datejust as I think it's more elegant and can easily be worn both casually and then very formally eg. a black tie event. Where as I think the daydate given the presidents band feels more casual. I do also worry that if it were my only timepiece the rose gold may feel a bit dated (pardon the pun) over time and at this price point there is just no room for that to happen.

Such a hard choice - I love them both but for completely difference reasons. They are my holygrail all around watch and casual watch which makes it difficult to decide as I would love to own them both in an ideal world 

Here's both on my wrist and also side by side for a quick comparison.

Love to get everyone's thoughts on which would you go for and why?


----------



## danielG

AussieSummer said:


> I just got 31mm Datejust, and now regretting not getting 36mm. I love big watches but thought that 31mm would be more timeless. But then over the years watches are only getting bigger, it's almost hard to think we'll go back to smaller sizes. Now when I see all your 36mm.. they look so much nicer! X-)
> 
> What do you think? Should I go for bigger size?
> 
> Here is my Rolex 31mm and Tag Heuer 34mm.



What about a 34mm ? I don´t really read much of this size here @tpf. But why ? IMHO a perfect size for ladies with smaller wrist, without reducing down to 31mm, which is definitively smaller than a 36mm. Not only on the 5mm on the paper, but more on the wrist. A 36mm gives the impression of a big watch, a 34mm of a midsize watch on a ladies wirst. My opinion.


----------



## Cams

I personally like the diamond dial. I am a girl that loves bling and I personal think I can wear it casual and dressy so it never dates. Enjoy your new watch whichever one you pick will be beautiful.




pippi_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's my 30th birthday coming up and my family would like to give me a Rolex. I have narrowed it down to two - the day date everose gold black dial 36mm and the date just two tone yellow gold black dial, diamond markers 36mm.
> 
> The choice is coming down to a couple of factors. Given the fact it's a 30th present - I will cherish it and want to wear both day and night for many many years to come. I would like this to be a timeless and very special piece. With this is mind I do keep coming back to the datejust as I think it's more elegant and can easily be worn both casually and then very formally eg. a black tie event. Where as I think the daydate given the presidents band feels more casual. I do also worry that if it were my only timepiece the rose gold may feel a bit dated (pardon the pun) over time and at this price point there is just no room for that to happen.
> 
> Such a hard choice - I love them both but for completely difference reasons. They are my holygrail all around watch and casual watch which makes it difficult to decide as I would love to own them both in an ideal world
> 
> Here's both on my wrist and also side by side for a quick comparison.
> 
> Love to get everyone's thoughts on which would you go for and why?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736014
> View attachment 3736015
> View attachment 3736016





danielG said:


> What about a 34mm ? I don´t really read much of this size here @tpf. But why ? IMHO a perfect size for ladies with smaller wrist, without reducing down to 31mm, which is definitively smaller than a 36mm. Not only on the 5mm on the paper, but more on the wrist. A 36mm gives the impression of a big watch, a 34mm of a midsize watch on a ladies wirst. My opinion.


----------



## 336

danielG said:


> What about a 34mm ? I don´t really read much of this size here @tpf. But why ? IMHO a perfect size for ladies with smaller wrist, without reducing down to 31mm, which is definitively smaller than a 36mm. Not only on the 5mm on the paper, but more on the wrist. A 36mm gives the impression of a big watch, a 34mm of a midsize watch on a ladies wirst. My opinion.


I have the 34 and I chose is specifically because I couldn't decide between 31 or 36 - one was too big and the other too small. It is a beautiful everyday piece that I can wear everyday and bash around HTH


----------



## 336

336 said:


> I have the 34 and I chose is specifically because I couldn't decide between 31 or 36 - one was too big and the other too small. It is a beautiful everyday piece that I can wear everyday and bash around HTH



This is my 34MM Date. Size wise I wear a 16 Love bangle


----------



## 336

Brought my new baby home today - Green Sub


----------



## danielG

336 said:


> I have the 34 and I chose is specifically because I couldn't decide between 31 or 36 - one was too big and the other too small. It is a beautiful everyday piece that I can wear everyday and bash around HTH



thanks for the pics


----------



## danielG

luvlux64 said:


> New to the club! His & hers Datejust [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3726365
> 
> View attachment 3726369
> 
> 
> Our Swiss watches with the view of the Swiss Alps! [emoji173]️



whiches sizes are they ?


----------



## Baja

pippi_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's my 30th birthday coming up and my family would like to give me a Rolex. I have narrowed it down to two - the day date everose gold black dial 36mm and the date just two tone yellow gold black dial, diamond markers 36mm.
> 
> The choice is coming down to a couple of factors. Given the fact it's a 30th present - I will cherish it and want to wear both day and night for many many years to come. I would like this to be a timeless and very special piece. With this is mind I do keep coming back to the datejust as I think it's more elegant and can easily be worn both casually and then very formally eg. a black tie event. Where as I think the daydate given the presidents band feels more casual. I do also worry that if it were my only timepiece the rose gold may feel a bit dated (pardon the pun) over time and at this price point there is just no room for that to happen.
> 
> Such a hard choice - I love them both but for completely difference reasons. They are my holygrail all around watch and casual watch which makes it difficult to decide as I would love to own them both in an ideal world
> 
> Here's both on my wrist and also side by side for a quick comparison.
> 
> Love to get everyone's thoughts on which would you go for and why?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736014
> View attachment 3736015
> View attachment 3736016



I prefer the black/diamond one on you 
the dial on the other one is much more busy ... 
the diamond one is much more classy .. 
But your choice will be the best ...


----------



## luvlux64

danielG said:


> whiches sizes are they ?



Hi, It's 41 mm & 31 mm [emoji4]


----------



## Itz1997

pippi_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's my 30th birthday coming up and my family would like to give me a Rolex. I have narrowed it down to two - the day date everose gold black dial 36mm and the date just two tone yellow gold black dial, diamond markers 36mm.
> 
> The choice is coming down to a couple of factors. Given the fact it's a 30th present - I will cherish it and want to wear both day and night for many many years to come. I would like this to be a timeless and very special piece. With this is mind I do keep coming back to the datejust as I think it's more elegant and can easily be worn both casually and then very formally eg. a black tie event. Where as I think the daydate given the presidents band feels more casual. I do also worry that if it were my only timepiece the rose gold may feel a bit dated (pardon the pun) over time and at this price point there is just no room for that to happen.
> 
> Such a hard choice - I love them both but for completely difference reasons. They are my holygrail all around watch and casual watch which makes it difficult to decide as I would love to own them both in an ideal world
> 
> Here's both on my wrist and also side by side for a quick comparison.
> 
> Love to get everyone's thoughts on which would you go for and why?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736014
> View attachment 3736015
> View attachment 3736016



That daydate is amazing! You don't see so many of those around, they're pretty special. I would go with that for this reason especially for a big birthday [emoji322]


----------



## uhpharm01

336 said:


> Brought my new baby home today - Green Sub


Congrats. Love it. Beautiful


----------



## danielG

luvlux64 said:


> Hi, It's 41 mm & 31 mm [emoji4]



thx. yours is so amazing beautiful ! the perfect size for you.


----------



## luvlux64

danielG said:


> thx. yours is so amazing beautiful ! the perfect size for you.



Thank you [emoji4]. I happen to have a small wrist [emoji12]. And I thought if I get a bigger size, the chances of it getting banged around is horrible to think [emoji33].


----------



## danielG

luvlux64 said:


> Thank you [emoji4]. I happen to have a small wrist [emoji12]. And I thought if I get a bigger size, the chances of it getting banged around is horrible to think [emoji33].
> 
> View attachment 3744575



which size is your wrist ?


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## PursePassionLV

Just got my lovely back from service. She is shining!


----------



## Itz1997

PursePassionLV said:


> Just got my lovely back from service. She is shining!
> 
> View attachment 3747493



Love this! What size is it?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

pippi_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's my 30th birthday coming up and my family would like to give me a Rolex. I have narrowed it down to two - the day date everose gold black dial 36mm and the date just two tone yellow gold black dial, diamond markers 36mm.
> 
> The choice is coming down to a couple of factors. Given the fact it's a 30th present - I will cherish it and want to wear both day and night for many many years to come. I would like this to be a timeless and very special piece. With this is mind I do keep coming back to the datejust as I think it's more elegant and can easily be worn both casually and then very formally eg. a black tie event. Where as I think the daydate given the presidents band feels more casual. I do also worry that if it were my only timepiece the rose gold may feel a bit dated (pardon the pun) over time and at this price point there is just no room for that to happen.
> 
> Such a hard choice - I love them both but for completely difference reasons. They are my holygrail all around watch and casual watch which makes it difficult to decide as I would love to own them both in an ideal world
> 
> Here's both on my wrist and also side by side for a quick comparison.
> 
> Love to get everyone's thoughts on which would you go for and why?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736014
> View attachment 3736015
> View attachment 3736016




What beautiful choices, you won't go wrong with either.  I seriously would have trouble choosing, but if I had to choose it would be the day date everose, although I do love the diamond dial too, good luck!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

PursePassionLV said:


> Just got my lovely back from service. She is shining!
> 
> View attachment 3747493



Wow beautiful, matches perfectly with your amazing rings!


----------



## j_87

luvlux64 said:


> New to the club! His & hers Datejust [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3726365
> 
> View attachment 3726369
> 
> 
> Our Swiss watches with the view of the Swiss Alps! [emoji173]️



Great shots! Reminded me of this shot we took - also with the view of the Swiss Alps! [emoji5]


----------



## loveydovey35

j_87 said:


> Great shots! Reminded me of this shot we took - also with the view of the Swiss Alps! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748699



lovely shot! what size is your watch? a 39?


----------



## j_87

loveydovey35 said:


> lovely shot! what size is your watch? a 39?



Thank you! The dj is a 36. [emoji5]


----------



## luvlux64

j_87 said:


> Great shots! Reminded me of this shot we took - also with the view of the Swiss Alps! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748699



Thanks [emoji4]. We love Swiss Alps [emoji7]


----------



## luvlux64

danielG said:


> which size is your wrist ?



The 31 mm [emoji4]


----------



## CocoCaramel

Birthday gift from hubby ... 36mm Everose & Steel Datejust with jubilee bracelet, diamond markers, pink dial and fluted bezel.


----------



## danielG

luvlux64 said:


> The 31 mm [emoji4]



i asked for your your wrist, not the size of your watch .....


----------



## uhpharm01

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3746059


Gorgeous!  The  galaxy bezel is my favorite for a Rolex. Yes It's  know only available on a certain size. Very nice!


----------



## CClovesbags

uhpharm01 said:


> Gorgeous!  The  galaxy bezel is my favorite for a Rolex. Yes It's  know only available on a certain size. Very nice!



Thank you, dear [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

CClovesbags said:


> Thank you, dear [emoji4]


Wear it good health. I just wish the galaxy bezel came on the 36mm.


----------



## Itz1997

I love that RG/SS/pink diamond dial combo!!


----------



## Itz1997

Please can anyone with a datejust with the chocolate dial confirm whether this watch is versatile enough to wear daily? I wear a lot of black, nude, white, cream and navy blue colours and was wondering if a RG/SS Datejust with the chocolate face could work for me or if I'm best sticking to something lighter like The sun dust dial...


----------



## PursePassionLV

Itz1997 said:


> Love this! What size is it?



She is a 26. The next one on my wish list is a 31 but this will work until at least our anniversary. [emoji106]


----------



## luvlux64

danielG said:


> i asked for your your wrist, not the size of your watch .....



Wrist size: 6 inches or 15cm FYI


----------



## MonkeysInk

I wear my grandmother's gold and steel Datejust from the early 80s.  On the back is a very sweet inscription from my grandfather and just barely visible after so many years of wear are her initials on the clasp.  It's truly one of my treasures - I don't ever remember her without it until she gave it to me.


----------



## uhpharm01

Itz1997 said:


> Please can anyone with a datejust with the chocolate dial confirm whether this watch is versatile enough to wear daily? I wear a lot of black, nude, white, cream and navy blue colours and was wondering if a RG/SS Datejust with the chocolate face could work for me or if I'm best sticking to something lighter like The sun dust dial...


With the diamond VI at the bottom of the dial?


----------



## jeanstohandbags

CocoCaramel said:


> Birthday gift from hubby ... 36mm Everose & Steel Datejust with jubilee bracelet, diamond markers, pink dial and fluted bezel.
> View attachment 3751331



This is such a beautiful watch!  So many girls are going for the 36mm size these days!


----------



## Louish

I just love wearing my watch with bracelets


----------



## Itz1997

uhpharm01 said:


> With the diamond VI at the bottom of the dial?



Yes - or any other combo of SS/RG bracelet and choc face


----------



## baghagg

Itz1997 said:


> Please can anyone with a datejust with the chocolate dial confirm whether this watch is versatile enough to wear daily? I wear a lot of black, nude, white, cream and navy blue colours and was wondering if a RG/SS Datejust with the chocolate face could work for me or if I'm best sticking to something lighter like The sun dust dial...


I am considering this watch in 31mm and I do believe it is an everyday watch.   I'll try to attach a picture of it on my wrist (having attachment issues so bear with me)


----------



## LovEmAll

I still cannot believe this beauty is mine.  Anniversary present from last month [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LS14

.


----------



## LS14

baghagg said:


> I am considering this watch in 31mm and I do believe it is an everyday watch.   I'll try to attach a picture of it on my wrist (having attachment issues so bear with me)
> 
> View attachment 3754247


Love it!


----------



## LS14

LovEmAll said:


> I still cannot believe this beauty is mine.  Anniversary present from last month [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3754639
> 
> View attachment 3754640


Gorgeous! It matches your Birkin perfectly. Congrats.


----------



## LovEmAll

LS14 said:


> Gorgeous! It matches your Birkin perfectly. Congrats.



Thanks so much! [emoji7]


----------



## chanel4summer

Hello ladies (and gentlemen),

I've recently changed the dial of my 31mm Datejust from the olive green dial with the pavé VI to the white MOP dial with diamonds. This thread has been so helpful with my decision, thank you very much.


----------



## Watchguy

That would be telling.


----------



## EBMIC

Louish said:


> I just love wearing my watch with bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3754092



Very pretty♥️


----------



## EBMIC

chanel4summer said:


> Hello ladies (and gentlemen),
> 
> I've recently changed the dial of my 31mm Datejust from the olive green dial with the pavé VI to the white MOP dial with diamonds. This thread has been so helpful with my decision, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759461


Lovely♥️♥️


----------



## EBMIC

LovEmAll said:


> I still cannot believe this beauty is mine.  Anniversary present from last month [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3754639
> 
> View attachment 3754640


Wow, looks awesome!!


----------



## EBMIC

baghagg said:


> I am considering this watch in 31mm and I do believe it is an everyday watch.   I'll try to attach a picture of it on my wrist (having attachment issues so bear with me)
> 
> View attachment 3754247


Very nice!!


----------



## Louish

chanel4summer said:


> Hello ladies (and gentlemen),
> 
> I've recently changed the dial of my 31mm Datejust from the olive green dial with the pavé VI to the white MOP dial with diamonds. This thread has been so helpful with my decision, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759461



Looks perfect paired with your DBTY


----------



## jroger1

I am considering my first and only Rolex as my 55th birthday present to myself.  I would love to get some opinions on the watches I am considering.  My wedding set is white gold three stone diamond with diamond channel set anniversary band.  I am very casual and wear jeans most of the time.  I definitely want the size 31 SS jubilee band with WG fluted bezel.  I think you can still retain casual with that combination so far.  I don't think I want diamonds at all.  I am considering: 1) white face with roman numerals or stick markers, 2) blue face with roman numerals or stick markers, 3) blue concentric dial with Arabic numbers.  Originally I set out to get pink or blue and the pink was just not flattering against my skin.  And then I decided to consider white it's so classic.  Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## vthunni

chanel4summer said:


> Hello ladies (and gentlemen),
> 
> I've recently changed the dial of my 31mm Datejust from the olive green dial with the pavé VI to the white MOP dial with diamonds. This thread has been so helpful with my decision, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759461



Beautiful!


----------



## MatAllston

jroger1 said:


> I am considering my first and only Rolex as my 55th birthday present to myself.  I would love to get some opinions on the watches I am considering.  My wedding set is white gold three stone diamond with diamond channel set anniversary band.  I am very casual and wear jeans most of the time.  I definitely want the size 31 SS jubilee band with WG fluted bezel.  I think you can still retain casual with that combination so far.  I don't think I want diamonds at all.  I am considering: 1) white face with roman numerals or stick markers, 2) blue face with roman numerals or stick markers, 3) blue concentric dial with Arabic numbers.  Originally I set out to get pink or blue and the pink was just not flattering against my skin.  And then I decided to consider white it's so classic.  Appreciate your thoughts.



I would recommend white face with Roman numerals. I have almost the same combo in 26mm but with diamond markers. I also own one in blue dial and I find it hard to read at times because the dial is darker.


----------



## FunBagz

MatAllston said:


> I would recommend white face with Roman numerals. I have almost the same combo in 26mm but with diamond markers. I also own one in blue dial and I find it hard to read at times because the dial is darker.



+1.  
My 31mm, TT w/white gold, oyster w/smooth bezel has a white face with roman numerals and feel it is such a classic, timeless look. I use it as an everyday watch and feel it dresses up or down easily.  GLD!


----------



## jroger1

Do you know, does Rolex offer diamonds on the 6 on the white face/roman numerals?


----------



## uhpharm01

jroger1 said:


> Do you know, does Rolex offer diamonds on the 6 on the white face/roman numerals?


I don't think so. But You shoukd call Rolex boutique to confirm that. But I see it with the silver dial.


----------



## anapus

I am in a process of getting my first Rolex. I am leaning towards SS or TT in rose gold, Jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, and roman numerals. The thing is I'm having REALLY hard time deciding size 31 vs 36. I have quite lean wrist but large manly hands. I work in a conservative office. What do you, which size suits me better? The tt is the 36 one.


----------



## anapus

One more pic of a 31 to get a better view of the size


----------



## luvchnl

anapus said:


> One more pic of a 31 to get a better view of the size



The 31 looks lovely with your rings [emoji173]️.


----------



## baghagg

luvchnl said:


> The 31 looks lovely with your rings [emoji173]️.


+1..   36 tends to look like the mens' watch that it is, so I guess it all depends on which look you prefer.


----------



## kate2828

I think both look great in your wrist. I have both and like the 31 for work. If this is your first Rolex you'll be surprised at how heavy these watches are. Also with the 36 you'll find it banging against your desk more often with it. The watches are hardy but still. If it's a conservative off setting the 31 also is a better choice.


----------



## nexiv

The 31mm looks perfect. That exact watch suits you amazingly well!


----------



## cdtracing

I like the look of the 31 on your wrist.  It's a good fit for your size wrist & hand. JMO


----------



## wondery

I have a SS datejust that I wear daily...but Ive been eyeing on this watch for over a year...it is a 34mm pearlmaster in rosegold with lots of diamonds.... should I go for it ladies??? Hubby says he would get it for me...but can I reay justify spending that much on a watch and on myself?!


----------



## skyqueen

wondery said:


> I have a SS datejust that I wear daily...but Ive been eyeing on this watch for over a year...it is a 34mm pearlmaster in rosegold with lots of diamonds.... should I go for it ladies??? Hubby says he would get it for me...but can I reay justify spending that much on a watch and on myself?!


Gorgeous!


----------



## uhpharm01

wondery said:


> I have a SS datejust that I wear daily...but Ive been eyeing on this watch for over a year...it is a 34mm pearlmaster in rosegold with lots of diamonds.... should I go for it ladies??? Hubby says he would get it for me...but can I reay justify spending that much on a watch and on myself?!


Beautiful.


----------



## baghagg

wondery said:


> I have a SS datejust that I wear daily...but Ive been eyeing on this watch for over a year...it is a 34mm pearlmaster in rosegold with lots of diamonds.... should I go for it ladies??? Hubby says he would get it for me...but can I reay justify spending that much on a watch and on myself?!


Beyond gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## imgg

wondery said:


> I have a SS datejust that I wear daily...but Ive been eyeing on this watch for over a year...it is a 34mm pearlmaster in rosegold with lots of diamonds.... should I go for it ladies??? Hubby says he would get it for me...but can I reay justify spending that much on a watch and on myself?!


Gorgeous!  I have this exact watch but slightly smaller in white gold and love it to pieces!  Go for it!  Yes, it is a lot of money and hubby and I had to drink a bottle of wine before purchasing, but have never regretted it.  The band is what makes it so special.  I love how it lays on my arm.  I previously also had datejusts and this is by far so much nicer.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Zucnarf

wondery said:


> I have a SS datejust that I wear daily...but Ive been eyeing on this watch for over a year...it is a 34mm pearlmaster in rosegold with lots of diamonds.... should I go for it ladies??? Hubby says he would get it for me...but can I reay justify spending that much on a watch and on myself?!



Stunning!!


----------



## wondery

baghagg said:


> Beyond gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## wondery

imgg said:


> Gorgeous!  I have this exact watch but slightly smaller in white gold and love it to pieces!  Go for it!  Yes, it is a lot of money and hubby and I had to drink a bottle of wine before purchasing, but have never regretted it.  The band is what makes it so special.  I love how it lays on my arm.  I previously also had datejusts and this is by far so much nicer.  Keep us posted.



Do you mind sharing a picture of you wearing it? Would love to see your dial/bezel configuration. I was looking at the 29mm too, and decided that I wanted something a little bigger.


----------



## imgg

wondery said:


> Do you mind sharing a picture of you wearing it? Would love to see your dial/bezel configuration. I was looking at the 29mm too, and decided that I wanted something a little bigger.


Sure, let me clean it  and will take one later today.  I have had it for 5 years and I never take it off except to clean or set the time.


----------



## Twelve

Have it for 10 years. Still looks new.


----------



## wondery

Twelve said:


> View attachment 3780001
> 
> 
> Have it for 10 years. Still looks new.


love it!  do you wear it every day?  is that a 29 or 34? and what color is your dial? is it also rosegold?


----------



## Twelve

wondery said:


> love it!  do you wear it every day?  is that a 29 or 34? and what color is your dial? is it also rosegold?


Thank you.  It is 29 , 18ct white gold with white dial.  Can't say I wear this one everyday.  Have never wore it to go to Costco if you know what I mean .


----------



## Ivan4

CocoCaramel said:


> Birthday gift from hubby ... 36mm Everose & Steel Datejust with jubilee bracelet, diamond markers, pink dial and fluted bezel.
> View attachment 3751331



This is so beautiful... inspirational for future purchase! Thank you for sharing. [emoji173]️


----------



## imgg

wondery said:


> Do you mind sharing a picture of you wearing it? Would love to see your dial/bezel configuration. I was looking at the 29mm too, and decided that I wanted something a little bigger.


Sorry for the delay, but here is my pearlmaster 29mm, white gold, white MOP diamond dial and bezel.


----------



## loveydovey35

I had mentioned to my husband over a year ago that I wanted this watch, yesterday I came home and he surprised me with it. It is gorgeous and I couldn't be happier. Rolex Datejust with Jubelee bracelet, blue face with diamonds, 36. I like that the size, it doesn't look too feminine or masculine, I find it perfect!


----------



## loveydovey35

wondery said:


> I have a SS datejust that I wear daily...but Ive been eyeing on this watch for over a year...it is a 34mm pearlmaster in rosegold with lots of diamonds.... should I go for it ladies??? Hubby says he would get it for me...but can I reay justify spending that much on a watch and on myself?!



This is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## EBMIC

loveydovey35 said:


> I had mentioned to my husband over a year ago that I wanted this watch, yesterday I came home and he surprised me with it. It is gorgeous and I couldn't be happier. Rolex Datejust with Jubelee bracelet, blue face with diamonds, 36. I like that the size, it doesn't look too feminine or masculine, I find it perfect!


Congratulations, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## jroger1

How do you measure the size of a Rolex watch - for example is the 26mm only the face/dial/lens or is it total diameter including the bezel/case?  I am trying to relate the different Rolex sizes to watches I already have.  Many thanks.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

loveydovey35 said:


> I had mentioned to my husband over a year ago that I wanted this watch, yesterday I came home and he surprised me with it. It is gorgeous and I couldn't be happier. Rolex Datejust with Jubelee bracelet, blue face with diamonds, 36. I like that the size, it doesn't look too feminine or masculine, I find it perfect!


That watch is amazing!!! You have a really nice husband


----------



## loveydovey35

EBMIC said:


> Congratulations, it's beautiful!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## loveydovey35

LovingDiamonds said:


> That watch is amazing!!! You have a really nice husband



Thank you @LovingDiamonds
   yes, he's a teddy bear, acts like he didn't hear me when I said "look at this watch, isn't it lovely, I really want one" and then bam! surprises me with it....


----------



## nvie

anapus said:


> One more pic of a 31 to get a better view of the size



Personally a 36mm is a men's watch, so my vote for 31mm but if you find it a bit too small then you may want to consider the Oyster Perpetual Date in 34mm that comes with fluted bezel but Oyster bracelet instead of jubilee.


View attachment 3792805


----------



## jeanstohandbags

loveydovey35 said:


> I had mentioned to my husband over a year ago that I wanted this watch, yesterday I came home and he surprised me with it. It is gorgeous and I couldn't be happier. Rolex Datejust with Jubelee bracelet, blue face with diamonds, 36. I like that the size, it doesn't look too feminine or masculine, I find it perfect!



This is absolutely beautiful, huge congrats.....and yes, what a  wonderful husband you have to have surprised you with this!


----------



## loveydovey35

jeanstohandbags said:


> This is absolutely beautiful, huge congrats.....and yes, what a  wonderful husband you have to have surprised you with this!



Thank you, very sweet. Still loving it so much.


----------



## Lvgirl71

anapus said:


> I am in a process of getting my first Rolex. I am leaning towards SS or TT in rose gold, Jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, and roman numerals. The thing is I'm having REALLY hard time deciding size 31 vs 36. I have quite lean wrist but large manly hands. I work in a conservative office. What do you, which size suits me better? The tt is the 36 one.



36 looks great, and on Trend! I never buy small watches anymore.


----------



## Lvgirl71

wondery said:


> I have a SS datejust that I wear daily...but Ive been eyeing on this watch for over a year...it is a 34mm pearlmaster in rosegold with lots of diamonds.... should I go for it ladies??? Hubby says he would get it for me...but can I reay justify spending that much on a watch and on myself?!



Gorgeous! Is the bezel an aftermarket bezel? I have the white gold version of this without the dueling bezel. I've not seen Rolex do all dueling one like this unless it's a new thing.


----------



## loveydovey35

anapus said:


> I am in a process of getting my first Rolex. I am leaning towards SS or TT in rose gold, Jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, and roman numerals. The thing is I'm having REALLY hard time deciding size 31 vs 36. I have quite lean wrist but large manly hands. I work in a conservative office. What do you, which size suits me better? The tt is the 36 one.


I have the 36mm and love it, can weir it to the office or out casually, I too have a lean wrist.


----------



## EBMIC

loveydovey35 said:


> I have the 36mm and love it, can weir it to the office or out casually, I too have a lean wrist.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## hikarupanda

Here's my Rolex yacht master! [emoji7][emoji7] The story behind it is rather funny. I first saw the 40 mm version during our Vegas trip and was telling DH he should try it coz I thought it would look good on him. But he in turn talked me into buying the 37 mm version for myself!! I'm glad it actually doesn't look that muscular as I first thought! I can see he's slowly turning me into a watch addict as well!


----------



## skybug

Your new Yacht Master looks beautiful on your wrist! I also have a YM & love it.


----------



## MySharona

^ That YM looks fantastic on your wrist! Gorgeous.


----------



## hikarupanda

skybug said:


> Your new Yacht Master looks beautiful on your wrist! I also have a YM & love it.





MySharona said:


> ^ That YM looks fantastic on your wrist! Gorgeous.



Thank you! I'm in love with it! [emoji7]


----------



## skybug

This is my Yacht Master 35mm.


hikarupanda said:


> Thank you! I'm in love with it! [emoji7]


----------



## loveydovey35

hikarupanda said:


> Here's my Rolex yacht master! [emoji7][emoji7] The story behind it is rather funny. I first saw the 40 mm version during our Vegas trip and was telling DH he should try it coz I thought it would look good on him. But he in turn talked me into buying the 37 mm version for myself!! I'm glad it actually doesn't look that muscular as I first thought! I can see he's slowly turning me into a watch addict as well!
> 
> View attachment 3807506
> View attachment 3807507
> View attachment 3807508



Beautiful watch! I love it, its amazing how one watch leads to the next, right?  enjoy your beauty!


----------



## danielG

skybug said:


> This is my Yacht Master 35mm.


any other pix for us ?


----------



## uhpharm01

skybug said:


> This is my Yacht Master 35mm.


Beautiful 
I want one of these but the larger size.


----------



## Bee-licious

I am hoping to add a Rolex in the near future. I haven't ventured into an actual Rolex store yet, but I am currently wearing a vintage Gucci watch (1900L) with a small square face of 20mm and I love it. The smallest size of Rolex face is 26mm for the Lady Datejust and that seems huge to me although I've never tried it on. Can ladies that are familiar with Rolex chime in and let me know whether the 26mm is really too small? I love dainty things and don't stack my items (except if my husband bought me another love bracelet I would definitely stack the two together!!).


----------



## youngster

Bee-licious said:


> I am hoping to add a Rolex in the near future. I haven't ventured into an actual Rolex store yet, but I am currently wearing a vintage Gucci watch (1900L) with a small square face of 20mm and I love it. The smallest size of Rolex face is 26mm for the Lady Datejust and that seems huge to me although I've never tried it on. Can ladies that are familiar with Rolex chime in and let me know whether the 26mm is really too small? I love dainty things and don't stack my items (except if my husband bought me another love bracelet I would definitely stack the two together!!).



If you love more delicate jewelry then go for it!  Buy what you love and don't worry about trends.  I think the 26 mm size is a great size and not too small at all.  I have been toying with the idea of a 26 mm Rolex myself, with black dial and diamond markers for dressier occasions.  It's very feminine yet still substantial and looks great, especially on women with smaller wrists. I may be wrong but I think Rolex is in the process of phasing out the 26 mm with the new 28 mm, though you can still find the 26 mm size and there are some still on their site. Do you know what features you want on it?  MOP?  White dial? Blue dial?  There are so many combinations available.  It's part of the fun deciding!


----------



## Bee-licious

youngster said:


> If you love more delicate jewelry then go for it!  Buy what you love and don't worry about trends.  I think the 26 mm size is a great size and not too small at all.  I have been toying with the idea of a 26 mm Rolex myself, with black dial and diamond markers for dressier occasions.  It's very feminine yet still substantial and looks great, especially on women with smaller wrists. I may be wrong but I think Rolex is in the process of phasing out the 26 mm with the new 28 mm, though you can still find the 26 mm size and there are some still on their site. Do you know what features you want on it?  MOP?  White dial? Blue dial?  There are so many combinations available.  It's part of the fun deciding!


This is SO helpful! If they're phasing it out is it still a good choice to go for one? I don't want it to look dated in 5-10 years  Regarding the choices, I am definitely paralyzed with all the options they offer but so far I know I don't want diamonds (I think...!?) because I don't want to detract from my engagement ring (it might be too much but is there such a thing as too much bling though? hmm) but I was thinking either MOP or white dial and definitely with a fluted bezel - hoping I have the terminology right here!


----------



## youngster

Bee-licious said:


> This is SO helpful! If they're phasing it out is it still a good choice to go for one? I don't want it to look dated in 5-10 years  Regarding the choices, I am definitely paralyzed with all the options they offer but so far I know I don't want diamonds (I think...!?) because I don't want to detract from my engagement ring (it might be too much but is there such a thing as too much bling though? hmm) but I was thinking either MOP or white dial and definitely with a fluted bezel - hoping I have the terminology right here!



Rolex does a beautiful MOP dial.  I've seen a few Rolex MOP dials that are so shiny that it makes it difficult to tell the time lol! Seriously! But, it's gorgeous and I would love to own one down the road. I currently have a 31mm mid-size Rolex that has a white dial and Roman Numeral markers and it so clean and fresh looking. I don't think you would go wrong with either white or MOP.

Regarding whether the 26 mm size will look dated . . . I think people wear all different sizes of watches for all sorts of different occasions and probably will continue to do so.  So, I would consider how the 26 mm looks on your wrist now, how large your wrist is, whether the weight is comfortable for you, and whether it seems to work well with the rest of your jewelry.  I sort of buckled to the larger watch trend a few years ago and I had a really lovely 38 mm watch. After about a year of wearing it off and on, I decided it wasn't for me as it was heavy and felt clunky and it felt too big for my ER/WR. I just didn't like the total look of it with my mainstay jewelry pieces, kwim?   So, I sold it and I have never regretted that. So, if I were you, I'd go into your local Rolex AD and have fun trying on a bunch of 26 mm, the new 28 mm, and some of the mid-size 31 mm.  You might also try the 34 mm models as well, just to see what you think.  Your eyes and heart will provide the answer!


----------



## baghagg

Bee-licious said:


> This is SO helpful! If they're phasing it out is it still a good choice to go for one? I don't want it to look dated in 5-10 years  Regarding the choices, I am definitely paralyzed with all the options they offer but so far I know I don't want diamonds (I think...!?) because I don't want to detract from my engagement ring (it might be too much but is there such a thing as too much bling though? hmm) but I was thinking either MOP or white dial and definitely with a fluted bezel - hoping I have the terminology right here!


You may get a very good deal on a 26mm


----------



## Lorenzo watch co

cubby said:


> Love wearing this men's junior size (if I'm not mistaken) on me for both daily and semi-formal use.
> 
> View attachment 2794321


It's very nice but it's not junior size. Yours looks like a 36mm which is pretty much standard nowadays in the rolex world


----------



## Lorenzo watch co

milodrinker said:


> I like the MOP on you more!


If I were you and you were deciding to purchase any sort of Rolex I'd buy a vintage Rolex as they keep their value. If you buy new from the shop it will be worth half of what you pay as soon take it put of the shop. Go with vintage as it's still amazing quality but if you decide to sell later on in the future you will always get your money back and maybe even more on top. They're some beautiful prices very similar if not same to what you've been looking at in the shop.


----------



## coly coly

The info shared in this thread are so useful for me. I am also keen to get 1 but unable to decide on the size. My wrist is definitely small however i super like a big size. Totally not the feminine type. As advised in the earlier few posts, i shall go try on the 26mm, 28mm and the mid-size 31mm.


----------



## Woclover11

My 40th bday gift from my hubby. I love it and can't wait to wear every day. Rose gold/stainless with diamond markers.


----------



## uhpharm01

Woclover11 said:


> My 40th bday gift from my hubby. I love it and can't wait to wear every day. Rose gold/stainless with diamond markers.
> View attachment 3817305


beautiful Congrats and Happy 40th Birthday.


----------



## skybug

A beauty! Congrats


----------



## youngster

Beautiful!  Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## Parisluxury

Woclover11 said:


> My 40th bday gift from my hubby. I love it and can't wait to wear every day. Rose gold/stainless with diamond markers.
> View attachment 3817305


Gorgeous! What size is the dial?


----------



## jroger1

skybug said:


> This is my Yacht Master 35mm.



After about three months of looking, I finally decided on the YM 35mm.   I LOVE IT!  Your picture is fabulous captures the beauty of the dial so vividly!


----------



## Woclover11

Parisluxury said:


> Gorgeous! What size is the dial?



31mm


----------



## Woclover11

Has anyone had this happen to their wrist after wearing their watch? I have a new rose gold/stainless watch and this happens every time I wear it. I cleaned it as suggested and it's not too tight. It wipes off and it's not red or bumpy but it leaves a black residue every time wear it!


----------



## junime

I have wanted a Rolex since I was 19 years old - I'm now 51.  I can afford it, it's just bringing myself to spend the money on myself.  I know I just want simple and not too big.  I have a couple Michele watches that can be my bigger fashion watches.  I want my Rolex to be my everyday watch.

I'm leaning toward the 31mm size although, I'd like to check out the 28mm too.  Even though I'm 5'7", I'm small boned with a 5.75" wrist.  I'm pretty sure I want either the white or pink dial, leaning toward roman numerals, now just down to choosing the bezel and the bracelet. I think my first choice is a domed bezel with jubilee band, followed by a fluted bezel with the oyster band and finally domed bezel with oyster.  Pretty sure I don't want to do both fluted and jubilee, like that might be too dressy for everyday?

I live in a small town without an AD and am hoping to make a trip to the city this week and see them in real life.

So pink or white?  Is pink too trendy and will it date?
Domed or fluted bezel?
Jubilee or oyster?
Leaning toward new, but willing to consider pre-loved?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Woclover11 said:


> Has anyone had this happen to their wrist after wearing their watch? I have a new rose gold/stainless watch and this happens every time I wear it. I cleaned it as suggested and it's not too tight. It wipes off and it's not red or bumpy but it leaves a black residue every time wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821634



Hi,

Is it a new watch as in from the AD new, or new to you, pre-loved? If it's the latter, your first step could be to have it ultrasonic cleaned. (Please just the bracelet, not the watch/housing itself) From the imprint on your arm it seems to be a jubilee bracelet, and those love to store everything from dead skin cells to residue from soap from washing your hands, shower gel, creams ...

Actually a lot of people recommend to wash your Rolex while showering or while washing your hands. You can do that, but especially with the jubilee bracelets there's a lot of soap residue left you simply won't get out while the watch is on your wrist. So I always recommend to wash a watch with tap water and a soft brush. I have a designated toothbrush for this 

Do you use a moisturizing cream/sun cream? If yes, that's another source for the black residue. Try not to put it where you wear your watch and see if it still happens.

If you wear the watch while working out, sweat can be another highly contributing factor.

So I'd recommend:

1) Ultra sonic cleaning (only the bracelet!) if not new from AD
2) No moisturizing/sun/tan cream where you wear the watch (If watch came into contact with any of it, washing with tap water (no soap) and a soft brush.
3) After workout/heavy lifting, washing the watch with tap water (no soap) and soft brush.

Please try and see if any of this helps. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Bag*Snob

@Woclover11  That happens to my wrist also. Mostly when my skin gets sweaty.


----------



## kate2828

junime said:


> I have wanted a Rolex since I was 19 years old - I'm now 51.  I can afford it, it's just bringing myself to spend the money on myself.  I know I just want simple and not too big.  I have a couple Michele watches that can be my bigger fashion watches.  I want my Rolex to be my everyday watch.
> 
> I'm leaning toward the 31mm size although, I'd like to check out the 28mm too.  Even though I'm 5'7", I'm small boned with a 5.75" wrist.  I'm pretty sure I want either the white or pink dial, leaning toward roman numerals, now just down to choosing the bezel and the bracelet. I think my first choice is a domed bezel with jubilee band, followed by a fluted bezel with the oyster band and finally domed bezel with oyster.  Pretty sure I don't want to do both fluted and jubilee, like that might be too dressy for everyday?
> 
> I live in a small town without an AD and am hoping to make a trip to the city this week and see them in real life.
> 
> So pink or white?  Is pink too trendy and will it date?
> Domed or fluted bezel?
> Jubilee or oyster?
> Leaning toward new, but willing to consider pre-loved?



I have the ss 31 with the fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet in pink. The pink does not look dated and actually looks gray in different lights. I wanted gray or light pink because I thought the white looked a bit stark. I recommend the Jubilee and fluted bezel because they won't show scratches easily and this combo is the classic Rolex look. I'd go and try a number of different watches. I thought I wanted the domed with oyster bracelet but the way the fluted bezel and jubilee catches the light? Just breathtaking.  I went to the store four times during the course of a year and read up on rolexes through the Rolex forum (a different website). Finally re New or Preloved, personally I'd go with new. With a new watch through an AD you get a five year rolex warranty. You will not get that with a Preloved or gray watch. Also as a first time Rolex buyer you probably want to buy new until you grow more familiar with the brand. On a datejust you can get between 10-15% off the watch at an AD. I found that dealers not located in shopping malls tended to be more generous with discounts.


----------



## L etoile

Woclover11 said:


> Has anyone had this happen to their wrist after wearing their watch? I have a new rose gold/stainless watch and this happens every time I wear it. I cleaned it as suggested and it's not too tight. It wipes off and it's not red or bumpy but it leaves a black residue every time wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821634



Looks like black dermatographism. It's usually from nano metals in your sunscreen or lotion.


----------



## junime

kate2828 said:


> I have the ss 31 with the fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet in pink. The pink does not look dated and actually looks gray in different lights. I wanted gray or light pink because I thought the white looked a bit stark. I recommend the Jubilee and fluted bezel because they won't show scratches easily and this combo is the classic Rolex look. I'd go and try a number of different watches. I thought I wanted the domed with oyster bracelet but the way the fluted bezel and jubilee catches the light? Just breathtaking.  I went to the store four times during the course of a year and read up on rolexes through the Rolex forum (a different website). Finally re New or Preloved, personally I'd go with new. With a new watch through an AD you get a five year rolex warranty. You will not get that with a Preloved or gray watch. Also as a first time Rolex buyer you probably want to buy new until you grow more familiar with the brand. On a datejust you can get between 10-15% off the watch at an AD. I found that dealers not located in shopping malls tended to be more generous with discounts.



Really?  A discount?  How does one go about requesting a discount?  That would be wonderful!

I'm hoping to get to the city in the next week or so and look for the first time.

I'd love to see pictures of your watch


----------



## skybug

Congrats, your Yacht Master is a beauty!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Taken while getting the backyard autumn/winter ready - Moving a wicker beach chair to it's winter location.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## kate2828

junime said:


> Really?  A discount?  How does one go about requesting a discount?  That would be wonderful!
> 
> I'm hoping to get to the city in the next week or so and look for the first time.
> 
> I'd love to see pictures of your watch



If you scroll up you'll see photos! I shared earlier this year. I think feb or march. For discounts obviously you don't want to say hey I want a discount. You may want to couch it like this after they quote the price to you - would this be the best price available for this watch? Definitely do some comparison shopping. One AD I talked to said no discounts but several other ones said five to 15 percent. It depends on the watch and again where your AD is located. Again check out the Rolex forum website. There are many posts about getting a discount. Sales of Swiss watches are generally down and since the release of Apple watches i think Swiss watches have had a tough time. Even millionaires are jumping on the Apple Watch bandwagon. For me personally I like mechanical watches because you don't have to worry about recharging them every day like the Apple Watch. Best of luck and please share once you get your watch!


----------



## Woclover11

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it a new watch as in from the AD new, or new to you, pre-loved? If it's the latter, your first step could be to have it ultrasonic cleaned. (Please just the bracelet, not the watch/housing itself) From the imprint on your arm it seems to be a jubilee bracelet, and those love to store everything from dead skin cells to residue from soap from washing your hands, shower gel, creams ...
> 
> Actually a lot of people recommend to wash your Rolex while showering or while washing your hands. You can do that, but especially with the jubilee bracelets there's a lot of soap residue left you simply won't get out while the watch is on your wrist. So I always recommend to wash a watch with tap water and a soft brush. I have a designated toothbrush for this
> 
> Do you use a moisturizing cream/sun cream? If yes, that's another source for the black residue. Try not to put it where you wear your watch and see if it still happens.
> 
> If you wear the watch while working out, sweat can be another highly contributing factor.
> 
> So I'd recommend:
> 
> 1) Ultra sonic cleaning (only the bracelet!) if not new from AD
> 2) No moisturizing/sun/tan cream where you wear the watch (If watch came into contact with any of it, washing with tap water (no soap) and a soft brush.
> 3) After workout/heavy lifting, washing the watch with tap water (no soap) and soft brush.
> 
> Please try and see if any of this helps.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Thank you for your reply. It's from the Rolex boutique in Las Vegas so brand new. After reading all this I'm thinking it's from lotion and or sunscreen. I don't wear it working out but it's been hot and muggy lately where I live. I'll try not putting lotion on where I wear the watch but it's more high maintenance than I thought it would be. My chanel ceramics don't do this at all!


----------



## jroger1

kate2828 said:


> If you scroll up you'll see photos! I shared earlier this year. I think feb or march. For discounts obviously you don't want to say hey I want a discount. You may want to couch it like this after they quote the price to you - would this be the best price available for this watch? Definitely do some comparison shopping. One AD I talked to said no discounts but several other ones said five to 15 percent. It depends on the watch and again where your AD is located. Again check out the Rolex forum website. There are many posts about getting a discount. Sales of Swiss watches are generally down and since the release of Apple watches i think Swiss watches have had a tough time. Even millionaires are jumping on the Apple Watch bandwagon. For me personally I like mechanical watches because you don't have to worry about recharging them every day like the Apple Watch. Best of luck and please share once you get your watch!


Where is the Rolex forum website that you are referencing - on The Purse Forum?


----------



## junime

kate2828 said:


> If you scroll up you'll see photos! I shared earlier this year. I think feb or march. For discounts obviously you don't want to say hey I want a discount. You may want to couch it like this after they quote the price to you - would this be the best price available for this watch? Definitely do some comparison shopping. One AD I talked to said no discounts but several other ones said five to 15 percent. It depends on the watch and again where your AD is located. Again check out the Rolex forum website. There are many posts about getting a discount. Sales of Swiss watches are generally down and since the release of Apple watches i think Swiss watches have had a tough time. Even millionaires are jumping on the Apple Watch bandwagon. For me personally I like mechanical watches because you don't have to worry about recharging them every day like the Apple Watch. Best of luck and please share once you get your watch!



I scrolled back and saw your watch - beautiful!!!  I have been combing over the rolex forum for quite some time and it just so happens that one of the highly recommended sellers there had a less than 2 year old with 3 years still left on the warranty, 31mm, datejust, oyster bracelet, domed bezel and roman numerals!  It is $2125 less than I would pay retail with tax so I went ahead an ordered it!!

I knew I wanted pink, oyster bracelet and roman numerals - I was kind of on the fence about the bezel but I don't seem to be too hard on things so I'll try not to worry about scratching it.  I've had two apple watches and managed not to scratch those, so here's hoping...  I think if I went with jubilee and fluted, the watch would scream Rolex,  I just want mine to softly whisper Rolex, LOL!!

It is due to arrive in the morning!!  Eeep!!  So excited!!


----------



## junime

jroger1 said:


> Where is the Rolex forum website that you are referencing - on The Purse Forum?


I don't know if we are allowed to post links here or not?  It's rolexforums dot com


----------



## kemilia

junime said:


> I don't know if we are allowed to post links here or not?  It's rolexforums dot com


I think it's ok, I think I got the website location from TPF when I was looking for my watch. And if you think we're _occasionally _obsessed  with handbags, just read what the Rolex forum guys (and they seem to be mostly guys) say about their watches.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Woclover11 said:


> My 40th bday gift from my hubby. I love it and can't wait to wear every day. Rose gold/stainless with diamond markers.
> View attachment 3817305


Congratulation  and Happy Birthday 40resent:   
Beautiful on you!!  Mine is yellow gold version and I love this classic style is the best favorite in Rolex


----------



## shopgirl4cc

loveydovey35 said:


> I had mentioned to my husband over a year ago that I wanted this watch, yesterday I came home and he surprised me with it. It is gorgeous and I couldn't be happier. Rolex Datejust with Jubelee bracelet, blue face with diamonds, 36. I like that the size, it doesn't look too feminine or masculine, I find it perfect!


Hi my dear @loveydovey35 Happy to see here too, Chanel love Wow Love the beautiful blue face! So sleek and stylish, 36mm look so powerful!!!   Gorgeous on you!!!!  Congrats I love my Rolex so much ( 26mm ) and hopefully add second one ( 31mm ) in near future that's my next my wish list over than Chanel....


----------



## skybug

The Rolex Forum is a great source for anything you ever wanted to know about this fantastic watch!


kemilia said:


> I think it's ok, I think I got the website location from TPF when I was looking for my watch. And if you think we're _occasionally _obsessed  with handbags, just read what the Rolex forum guys (and they seem to be mostly guys) say about their watches.


----------



## kate2828

junime said:


> I scrolled back and saw your watch - beautiful!!!  I have been combing over the rolex forum for quite some time and it just so happens that one of the highly recommended sellers there had a less than 2 year old with 3 years still left on the warranty, 31mm, datejust, oyster bracelet, domed bezel and roman numerals!  It is $2125 less than I would pay retail with tax so I went ahead an ordered it!!
> 
> I knew I wanted pink, oyster bracelet and roman numerals - I was kind of on the fence about the bezel but I don't seem to be too hard on things so I'll try not to worry about scratching it.  I've had two apple watches and managed not to scratch those, so here's hoping...  I think if I went with jubilee and fluted, the watch would scream Rolex,  I just want mine to softly whisper Rolex, LOL!!
> 
> It is due to arrive in the morning!!  Eeep!!  So excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822688



Beautiful watch! Congrats!!


----------



## junime

I see a lot of you wearing bracelets with your rolex in your modeling shots.  Do you always wear bracelets with your watch?  Do you worry about scratches to the watch (or bracelet)?

I have a beautiful David Yurman classic cable with morganite and diamonds that would look divine next to the DJ with pink dial, but I'm not sure I'm ready for scratches.  I wear it with my Michele watch all the time, but is has the 2 chronograph buttons and the crown, so it doesn't really show scratches too much.

I don't really like to wear bracelets on my right hand, but I guess I could try to get used to it.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Woclover11 said:


> Has anyone had this happen to their wrist after wearing their watch? I have a new rose gold/stainless watch and this happens every time I wear it. I cleaned it as suggested and it's not too tight. It wipes off and it's not red or bumpy but it leaves a black residue every time wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821634



Do you have the habit of wearing hand cream all the way up your wrist? I notice whenever I'm using hand cream especially up till my wrist, I tend to get stains like these from my watches. Weird, I know!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Newest addition to my collection  day-date in size 36mm


----------



## Elegantlytwist

hikarupanda said:


> Here's my Rolex yacht master! [emoji7][emoji7] The story behind it is rather funny. I first saw the 40 mm version during our Vegas trip and was telling DH he should try it coz I thought it would look good on him. But he in turn talked me into buying the 37 mm version for myself!! I'm glad it actually doesn't look that muscular as I first thought! I can see he's slowly turning me into a watch addict as well!
> 
> View attachment 3807506
> View attachment 3807507
> View attachment 3807508



That's one amazing choice of dial! I love it! You've single handedly changed my mind about this watch which I've always find too masculine. You rock this watch girl!


----------



## uhpharm01

Elegantlytwist said:


> Newest addition to my collection  day-date in size 36mm


 Beautiful!!! Congrats.


----------



## Woclover11

Elegantlytwist said:


> Do you have the habit of wearing hand cream all the way up your wrist? I notice whenever I'm using hand cream especially up till my wrist, I tend to get stains like these from my watches. Weird, I know!



Yes and I didn't put lotion on today and it did t happen! So strange!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful!!! Congrats.


Thank you


----------



## hikarupanda

Elegantlytwist said:


> That's one amazing choice of dial! I love it! You've single handedly changed my mind about this watch which I've always find too masculine. You rock this watch girl!



Thank you! I love it so much too! [emoji4]


----------



## MayyaS

These are my baby, love them really, thinking of purchasing love bracelet to match, do not know which gold and style to go for yet...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Woclover11 said:


> Has anyone had this happen to their wrist after wearing their watch? I have a new rose gold/stainless watch and this happens every time I wear it. I cleaned it as suggested and it's not too tight. It wipes off and it's not red or bumpy but it leaves a black residue every time wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821634



That's just dirt from the air etc. A little water and dishwashing liquid will get it off. Just make sure you get in between the links.


----------



## MayyaS

Another pic a bit more detailed. I'd really love advise on what to stack this model with. And what rings could be good here


----------



## danielG

junime said:


> I scrolled back and saw your watch - beautiful!!!  I have been combing over the rolex forum for quite some time and it just so happens that one of the highly recommended sellers there had a less than 2 year old with 3 years still left on the warranty, 31mm, datejust, oyster bracelet, domed bezel and roman numerals!  It is $2125 less than I would pay retail with tax so I went ahead an ordered it!!
> 
> I knew I wanted pink, oyster bracelet and roman numerals - I was kind of on the fence about the bezel but I don't seem to be too hard on things so I'll try not to worry about scratching it.  I've had two apple watches and managed not to scratch those, so here's hoping...  I think if I went with jubilee and fluted, the watch would scream Rolex,  I just want mine to softly whisper Rolex, LOL!!
> 
> It is due to arrive in the morning!!  Eeep!!  So excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822688



Any update for us ? Some pics of your beauty on your wrist for example ?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

If you like the brand, these are really exceptionally great reads. "The Rolex Magazine". 

The Skydweller issue made me actually buy some art from an artist I didn't know about before. http://matbr.com/blog/2014/10/14/creative-editorial-assignment-for-rolex




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## JeanGranger

I'm still deciding . . . 

#31


----------



## MayyaS

Mai1981 said:


> I'm still deciding . . .
> 
> #31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832755
> View attachment 3832755


Looks gorgeous. Do you like pearls by any chance? Mikimoto bracelet with pearls on a thin chain might make it complete and very stylish. But also by itself it is WOW


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

That is a really sweet bracelet!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## uhpharm01

MayyaS said:


> Another pic a bit more detailed. I'd really love advise on what to stack this model with. And what rings could be good here


That really pretty.  Two-tone rolex.


----------



## MayyaS

uhpharm01 said:


> That really pretty.  Two-tone rolex.


Thanks! I'm facing a prob to style it. It is 28mm, so not sure how to keep it stacked but elegant))


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I really love this combo so much ~  26mm lady-datejust 18K yellow gold Jubilee bracelet & Silver dial with diamond maker ~  Thanks for letting me share 


PS; And sorry for such an ungraceful old table at casual happy hour...


----------



## junime

Mai1981 said:


> I'm still deciding . . .



So very pretty!!  I have 31mm, pink dial and roman numerals, but went with the domed bezel and oyster bracelet.  I just love the pink color so much!!


----------



## MayyaS

shopgirl4cc said:


> I really love this combo so much ~  26mm lady-datejust 18K yellow gold Jubilee bracelet & Silver dial with diamond maker ~  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3832955
> 
> PS; And sorry for such an ungraceful old table at casual happy hour...
> View attachment 3832958


Oh so beautiful


----------



## JeanGranger

MayyaS said:


> Looks gorgeous. Do you like pearls by any chance? Mikimoto bracelet with pearls on a thin chain might make it complete and very stylish. But also by itself it is WOW



Thanks. Mikimoto bracelet is cute


----------



## JeanGranger

junime said:


> So very pretty!!  I have 31mm, pink dial and roman numerals, but went with the domed bezel and oyster bracelet.  I just love the pink color so much!!




Thanks. I always wanted Oyster bracelet. But once I tried both to compair. The Jubilee bracelet is much comfortable to wear on my wrist.
And the fluted bezel to me is quite charming on a small size like 28, 31 mm. 
I'm quite happy with Pink dial


----------



## shopgirl4cc

MayyaS said:


> Oh so beautiful


Thank you so much @MayyaS


----------



## MayyaS

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much @MayyaS


Can I be very impudent and ask for a picture where bracelet sits next to watch?))) my rolex is a similar size (28), same gold combination, and I am evaluating between small size love and regular size))) if it's too much to ask for - I apologize. In internet most of pucs are with 31 rolex that seems to be more trendy for some reason


----------



## shopgirl4cc

MayyaS said:


> Can I be very impudent and ask for a picture where bracelet sits next to watch?))) my rolex is a similar size (28), same gold combination, and I am evaluating between small size love and regular size))) if it's too much to ask for - I apologize. In internet most of pucs are with 31 rolex that seems to be more trendy for some reason


No problem at all! I changed my bracelet to the right wrist now so I don't plan to wear with my Rolex where sit on my left wrist. But I have my previous pic that I can post.  Yes 31mm is popular size. 26mm is closer to 28mm for the look.  Here you go....My Cartier YG Love bracelet size is 16cm for the reference. Hope this helps


----------



## MayyaS

shopgirl4cc said:


> No problem at all! I changed my bracelet to the right wrist now so now I don't plan to wear with my Rolex where sit on my left wrist. But I have my previous pic I can post.  Yes 31mm is popular size. 26mm is closer to 28mm for the look,  Here you go....My Cartier YG Love bracelet size is 16cm for the reference. Hope this helps
> View attachment 3833868


Wow!!! Thank you!!! We have similar hand size as well))) so this helps a lot!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

MayyaS said:


> Wow!!! Thank you!!! We have similar hand size as well))) so this helps a lot!


You are welcome  I am glad I could help!


----------



## uhpharm01

shopgirl4cc said:


> No problem at all! I changed my bracelet to the right wrist now so I don't plan to wear with my Rolex where sit on my left wrist. But I have my previous pic that I can post.  Yes 31mm is popular size. 26mm is closer to 28mm for the look.  Here you go....My Cartier YG Love bracelet size is 16cm for the reference. Hope this helps
> View attachment 3833868


Very Nice. Congrats!  Great Stack.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

uhpharm01 said:


> Very Nice. Congrats!  Great Stack.


Thank you so much @uhpharm01  My 26mm Rolex is 4 years old from end of 2013, a gift from my DH. Now 26mm has been discontinued and I'm glad I've got at that time...


----------



## Vintage Neo

Everose and steel 31m date just with chocolate dial and Roman numerals. Diamonds in the IV. fluted bezel and jubilee band.


----------



## uhpharm01

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much @uhpharm01  My 26mm Rolex is 4 years old from end of 2013, a gift from my DH. Now 26mm has been discontinued and I'm glad I've got at that time...


You're got one just in time. Wonderful!!


----------



## MayyaS

uhpharm01 said:


> You're got one just in time. Wonderful!!


Despite that there are many 26 at the moment on the secondary market, discontinued models might gain price as collectable item (it will take time though) I'd suggest not to sell it, but rather keep it in family.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

uhpharm01 said:


> You're got one just in time. Wonderful!!


Thank you so much! @uhpharm01 



MayyaS said:


> Despite that there are many 26 at the moment on the secondary market, discontinued models might gain price as collectable item (it will take time though) I'd suggest not to sell it, but rather keep it in family.


I agree with you.... @MayyaS  I believe that it would be collective item for generation later...
To me especially my 26mm has such a sentimental value as a gift from my husband since he purchased from Rolex directly brand new in Christmas 2013  So I defnetely would not sell it even if I might add 31mm in near future, and rather I hope to pass it to my daughter when she gets older....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vintage Neo said:


> Everose and steel 31m date just with chocolate dial and Roman numerals. Diamonds in the IV. fluted bezel and jubilee band.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Faith43

I was just browsing on the Rolex site and saw this but with a purple face (diamonds in the VI). I fell HARD!!!!  My dream watch and exact everything else (jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, everose, etc.)


----------



## chiaoapple

Thank you all for sharing your Rolex pics!
My collection... when you get one it is hard to not want another ￼ ￼. Really love how simple and reliable Rolex watches are! 
From left: 36mm date just in yellow gold, two tone Daytona, two tone sub with blue dial, 36mm date just with jubilee bracelet in SS (After I got it, I asked a jeweler to make a diamond bezel -- I somehow don't like the rounded look of the Rolex original diamond bezel, preferring a more "pave" look, and also felt the price difference was too big!).


----------



## chiaoapple

Elegantlytwist said:


> Newest addition to my collection [emoji813] day-date in size 36mm


Sooooo nice on you! A day-date is just so classic yet fashionable!


----------



## JeanGranger

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you all for sharing your Rolex pics!
> My collection... when you get one it is hard to not want another ￼ ￼. Really love how simple and reliable Rolex watches are!
> From left: 36mm date just in yellow gold, two tone Daytona, two tone sub with blue dial, 36mm date just with jubilee bracelet in SS (After I got it, I asked a jeweler to make a diamond bezel -- I somehow don't like the rounded look of the Rolex original diamond bezel, preferring a more "pave" look, and also felt the price difference was too big!).
> 
> View attachment 3837281
> View attachment 3837282
> View attachment 3837283



Great collection  
Oyster or Jubilee bracelet is more comfortable to wear? Will they leave mark on your wrist?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Also my two tone Daytona. I like how the silver dial complements the whole look of the watch perfectly


----------



## Elegantlytwist

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you all for sharing your Rolex pics!
> My collection... when you get one it is hard to not want another ￼ ￼. Really love how simple and reliable Rolex watches are!
> From left: 36mm date just in yellow gold, two tone Daytona, two tone sub with blue dial, 36mm date just with jubilee bracelet in SS (After I got it, I asked a jeweler to make a diamond bezel -- I somehow don't like the rounded look of the Rolex original diamond bezel, preferring a more "pave" look, and also felt the price difference was too big!).
> 
> View attachment 3837281
> View attachment 3837282
> View attachment 3837283



I love everything you have. Very bold, modern choices. Looks amazing! We are Daytona twins


----------



## uhpharm01

Elegantlytwist said:


> Also my two tone Daytona. I like how the silver dial complements the whole look of the watch perfectly


That is just gorgeous. Congrats!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Mai1981 said:


> Great collection
> Oyster or Jubilee bracelet is more comfortable to wear? Will they leave mark on your wrist?


Thanks Mai!
Honestly both may leave marks depending on what your activities are that day, such as do they involve laying your wrist flat on any surfaces, etc.
As to comfort, hard to pin down on the bracelet specifically as the different style/sizes would affect overall how a particular watch wears. The smaller the dial, the lighter and perhaps more relatively comfortable it would be. Hope this helps!


----------



## chiaoapple

Elegantlytwist said:


> Also my two tone Daytona. I like how the silver dial complements the whole look of the watch perfectly [emoji813]


Oh we are Daytona twins! It looks amazing on you!


----------



## nddj

Having a bit of a black out regarding the name but i ❤️ It! It's the medium size (perfect for my tiny wrist) and I chose the smooth bezel and rose gold dial.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Beautiful shot!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## junime

Mai1981 said:


> Oyster or Jubilee bracelet is more comfortable to wear? Will they leave mark on your wrist?


What I really like about the newer version of the Oyster is that there is a "Easy Link" 5mm adjustment feature made into the fastener.  I had my watch sized with it "tucked in" so that if I happen to have a bloated day, I can just flip the little link and get a bit of extra room.

You can see what I mean on youtube if you search "How to adjust the easy link clasp on your Rolex DateJust"


----------



## MayyaS

junime said:


> What I really like about the newer version of the Oyster is that there is a "Easy Link" 5mm adjustment feature made into the fastener.  I had my watch sized with it "tucked in" so that if I happen to have a bloated day, I can just flip the little link and get a bit of extra room.
> 
> You can see what I mean on youtube if you search "How to adjust the easy link clasp on your Rolex DateJust"


Yes, this is life saving feature))) my jeweler removed two links, and watch still was too loosy, so with that link it is perfect match


----------



## Polly1125

Elegantlytwist said:


> Also my two tone Daytona. I like how the silver dial complements the whole look of the watch perfectly


Was the watch wrapped by plastic?


----------



## pennychiou

Polly1125 said:


> Was the watch wrapped by plastic?


Yes.  Brand new watches are typically wrapped with the plastic film.  Though people could apply the same protective mechanism to pre-owned ones.


----------



## jenna_foo

So...I just bit the bullet and ordered a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 177200. I’m a little scared that it may be too small for my frame though. It’s a 31mm, and I’m a bigger girl (5’7, 230lbs). Anyone have some mod shots I can compare?!? I’m nervous.


----------



## coly coly

jenna_foo said:


> So...I just bit the bullet and ordered a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 177200. I’m a little scared that it may be too small for my frame though. It’s a 31mm, and I’m a bigger girl (5’7, 230lbs). Anyone have some mod shots I can compare?!? I’m nervous.


My wrist is about 11.5cm in diameter. Recently I went to try out the 31mm. The watch is smaller than my wrist. Sorry I don't have any picture to show.


----------



## MayyaS

jenna_foo said:


> So...I just bit the bullet and ordered a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 177200. I’m a little scared that it may be too small for my frame though. It’s a 31mm, and I’m a bigger girl (5’7, 230lbs). Anyone have some mod shots I can compare?!? I’m nervous.


Do you mean the bracelet will be too tight? You can buy and add links if so, it is not such a big prob.


----------



## Materielgrrl

Almost old school Rolex.  I've had it since 1998 as an anniversary present.  It's now lasted longer than my marriage.  I've turned it in for cleaning to the jeweler my ex purchased it from every 10 years.  It's been everywhere, I wore it on deployment (left the bracelet at home) then back.  The bracelet clasp was loose a few years ago and I brought it in and they fixed it, even took off a scratch I had on the front.  Love my sticks and blue dial.  I like blue/sapphire lapis colors.


----------



## jenna_foo

Well...I changed my mind. Again. 
I went with a 36mm. And I love it!!!


View attachment 3843175


----------



## Polly1125

pennychiou said:


> Yes.  Brand new watches are typically wrapped with the plastic film.  Though people could apply the same protective mechanism to pre-owned ones.


Thanks Penny for the explanation! I understand that watches are protected by plastic film when they are put up for sale. But wrapped in plastic film when wearing it just looks weird to me .


----------



## coly coly

jenna_foo said:


> Well...I changed my mind. Again.
> I went with a 36mm. And I love it!!!
> View attachment 3843173
> 
> View attachment 3843175


Very nice watch


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Polly1125 said:


> Was the watch wrapped by plastic?



hey there! Yes when I bought it, it was wrapped in plastic- also the same day when I took the photo. But plastic's since been removed when I officially start wearing it out of boutique. Hope that answers your question!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

I know I really should be more organised but my photos of my watches are all over my photo album  here's my submariner. I like that it's masculine and it balances off my girly dresses whenever I wear them (which is rare since I'm mostly wearing pants/jumpsuits).


----------



## uhpharm01

Elegantlytwist said:


> I know I really should be more organised but my photos of my watches are all over my photo album  here's my submariner. I like that it's masculine and it balances off my girly dresses whenever I wear them (which is rare since I'm mostly wearing pants/jumpsuits).


Sweet, a Sub!!!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

The first Rolex I got around 6 years back. 31mm in two tone, rose gold and steel in pink dial. Still really loving it and still pristine like day 1. And my Daytona again in its full glory sans plastic wrapper


----------



## uhpharm01

Elegantlytwist said:


> The first Rolex I got around 6 years back. 31mm in two tone, rose gold and steel in pink dial. Still really loving it and still pristine like day 1. And my Daytona again in its full glory sans plastic wrapper


Beautiful Rolex collection.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful Rolex collection.



Thanks for your kind words


----------



## tweetie

My birthday present!
Husband kindly offered a Rolex upgrade - this is a 31mm midsize TT steel and rose gold with diamonds around the bezel and on the 'VI'.


----------



## MayyaS

tweetie said:


> My birthday present!
> Husband kindly offered a Rolex upgrade - this is a 31mm midsize TT steel and rose gold with diamonds around the bezel and on the 'VI'.
> 
> View attachment 3850910


Besides that watch is stunning, rose gold matches you perfectly. Beautiful!


----------



## Cams

tweetie said:


> My birthday present!
> Husband kindly offered a Rolex upgrade - this is a 31mm midsize TT steel and rose gold with diamonds around the bezel and on the 'VI'.
> 
> View attachment 3850910


Congrats on your beautiful classic watch.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

tweetie said:


> My birthday present!
> Husband kindly offered a Rolex upgrade - this is a 31mm midsize TT steel and rose gold with diamonds around the bezel and on the 'VI'.
> 
> View attachment 3850910


 Love love love!


----------



## kemilia

tweetie said:


> My birthday present!
> Husband kindly offered a Rolex upgrade - this is a 31mm midsize TT steel and rose gold with diamonds around the bezel and on the 'VI'.
> 
> View attachment 3850910


Gorgeous!


----------



## uhpharm01

tweetie said:


> My birthday present!
> Husband kindly offered a Rolex upgrade - this is a 31mm midsize TT steel and rose gold with diamonds around the bezel and on the 'VI'.
> 
> View attachment 3850910


Congrats. A galaxy bezel.  It's one of my favorites.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Going through old SD-Cards is a bit like finding a forgotten film roll and getting it developed...







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## youngster

Materielgrrl said:


> Almost old school Rolex.  I've had it since 1998 as an anniversary present.  It's now lasted longer than my marriage.  I've turned it in for cleaning to the jeweler my ex purchased it from every 10 years.  It's been everywhere, I wore it on deployment (left the bracelet at home) then back.  The bracelet clasp was loose a few years ago and I brought it in and they fixed it, even took off a scratch I had on the front.  Love my sticks and blue dial.  I like blue/sapphire lapis colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842751



Ahhh! We are twins!  I have the same watch though mine is only 3 or so years old. I love the blue dial on it! I hope you wear and enjoy yours for many years to come.


----------



## Missydora

I'm thinking about getting the hubby a Rolex Daytona with the oyster flex strap it kind of rubberised strap. I was wondering if anyone has this and what  their thoughts are?.  My hubby has hairy wrist so I'm thinking this might be better option for him then have links pulling the wrist hairs.  I guess it would be less heavy too. 
Or should I just stick to traditional rolex with metal links.  Any opinions thoughts are welcomed.


----------



## beauty_numay

Just got the Black sub for my hubby today...been looking for the green sub, but sold out everywhere!!!


----------



## nvie

Missydora said:


> I'm thinking about getting the hubby a Rolex Daytona with the oyster flex strap it kind of rubberised strap. I was wondering if anyone has this and what  their thoughts are?.  My hubby has hairy wrist so I'm thinking this might be better option for him then have links pulling the wrist hairs.  I guess it would be less heavy too.
> Or should I just stick to traditional rolex with metal links.  Any opinions thoughts are welcomed.



Stick to traditional metal links and you can get those rubber strap separately. It’s costlier to get the Rolex links if your husband decides he wants them later. 

Check out www.rubberb.com, a Swiss company specializes in rubber straps for luxury watches.


----------



## Missydora

nvie said:


> Stick to traditional metal links and you can get those rubber strap separately. It’s costlier to get the Rolex links if your husband decides he wants them later.
> 
> Check out www.rubberb.com, a Swiss company specializes in rubber straps for luxury watches.


A million thank you for this link on rubber b straps. !!!  This makes my life 10 times easier to find him a watch and a lot cheaper not that he's not worth it  but there's alot of other rolex's that aren't as expensive than the Oysterflex Daytona that has just as good precision and quality in materials.  Ive been out of the Rolex loop for many years, so much has changed and they do so many now,  im like bunny in head lights. I have 2 rolex but one I don't wear havent touched it for 20 years so I was going to trade it up for the hubby I know he will wear it.  Thanks for the help and opinion it really helped me massively .


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I just purchased last week this one - My second Rolex 31mm Datejust 18K YG two tone jubilee bracelet fluted basel, MOP dial, diamond maker. Thanks so much for letting me share my joy 




Thanks for letting me share many photos....










Some little episode for my Rolex - I own 26mm in same combo except its silver dial. I originally planned to add exact same combination for 31mm size, since I love it so much that I've received it as a gift from my DH in Christmas 4 years ago. I was going to order exact same combo for 31mm until one day I walked in to the Rolex retail store, this one just came in and unexpectedly I fell in love with it - I've seen many MOP dials for many years but was not interested in any MOP. I’ve never seen this much colorful in white MOP before. ...It is so colorful that I cannot stop staring at it…. I see green and purple, pink, all the rainbow color reflect y many angles and even more from yellow gold and diamond…

I still keep my 26mm and love wearing it as well and plan to leave for my daughter.  26mm has been always nicer size for the special black tie event with little black dress I often attend 

Thanks so much for letting me share my addition and joy….


----------



## uhpharm01

shopgirl4cc said:


> I just purchased last week this one - My second Rolex 31mm Datejust 18K YG two tone jubilee bracelet fluted basel, MOP dial, diamond maker. Thanks so much for letting me share my joy
> View attachment 3861025
> View attachment 3861026
> View attachment 3861027
> 
> Thanks for letting me share many photos....
> View attachment 3861029
> 
> View attachment 3861031
> 
> View attachment 3861059
> 
> View attachment 3861028
> 
> View attachment 3861039
> 
> I own 26mm in same combo except its silver dial. I originally planned to add exact same combination in 31mm size, since I love it so much that I've received it as a gift from my DH in Christmas 4 years ago. I was going to order exact same combo in 31mm until one day I walked in to the Rolex retail store, this one just came in and unexpectedly I fell in love with it - I saw MOP for many years but was not interested in. I’ve never seen this much colorful in white MOP before. It is so colorful that I cannot stop staring at it…. I see green and purple, pink, all the rainbow color reflect y many angles and even more from yellow gold and diamond…
> 
> I still keep my 26mm and love wearing it as well and plan to leave for my daughter or 26mm is always nice size for special black tie event with little black dress
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share my addition and joy….


Beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful. Congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## nvie

Missydora said:


> A million thank you for this link on rubber b straps. !!!  This makes my life 10 times easier to find him a watch and a lot cheaper not that he's not worth it  but there's alot of other rolex's that aren't as expensive than the Oysterflex Daytona that has just as good precision and quality in materials.  Ive been out of the Rolex loop for many years, so much has changed and they do so many now,  im like bunny in head lights. I have 2 rolex but one I don't wear havent touched it for 20 years so I was going to trade it up for the hubby I know he will wear it.  Thanks for the help and opinion it really helped me massively .



You are most welcome, Missydora. Glad to be of help. The rubber straps are really innovative. It would be a waste to trade in your Rolex but if they haven’t been worn then it’s a good idea to trade in for a new Rolex. Remember to share it on the forum. [emoji846]


----------



## nvie

shopgirl4cc said:


> I just purchased last week this one - My second Rolex 31mm Datejust 18K YG two tone jubilee bracelet fluted basel, MOP dial, diamond maker. Thanks so much for letting me share my joy
> View attachment 3861025
> View attachment 3861026
> View attachment 3861027
> 
> Thanks for letting me share many photos....
> View attachment 3861029
> 
> View attachment 3861031
> 
> View attachment 3861059
> 
> View attachment 3861028
> 
> View attachment 3861039
> 
> Some little episode for my Rolex - I own 26mm in same combo except its silver dial. I originally planned to add exact same combination for 31mm size, since I love it so much that I've received it as a gift from my DH in Christmas 4 years ago. I was going to order exact same combo for 31mm until one day I walked in to the Rolex retail store, this one just came in and unexpectedly I fell in love with it - I've seen many MOP dials for many years but was not interested in any MOP. I’ve never seen this much colorful in white MOP before. ...It is so colorful that I cannot stop staring at it…. I see green and purple, pink, all the rainbow color reflect y many angles and even more from yellow gold and diamond…
> 
> I still keep my 26mm and love wearing it as well and plan to leave for my daughter.  26mm has been always nicer size for the special black tie event with little black dress I often attend
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share my addition and joy….



This is best combination in my opinion. Congratulations and enjoy the 31mm.


----------



## Missydora

nvie said:


> You are most welcome, Missydora. Glad to be of help. The rubber straps are really innovative. It would be a waste to trade in your Rolex but if they haven’t been worn then it’s a good idea to trade in for a new Rolex. Remember to share it on the forum. [emoji846]


I nearly had a heart failure yesterday ringing up authorised dealers about a new black Daytona Cosmograpgh. They all said 7-8 years wait list!!So instead stuck him on a wait list for a black Submariner with date just, 4-6 months  which is a lot more doable phew  Rubber b do straps for them so that's the direction I'm going .


----------



## nvie

Missydora said:


> I nearly had a heart failure yesterday ringing up authorised dealers about a new black Daytona Cosmograpgh. They all said 7-8 years wait list!!So instead stuck him on a wait list for a black Submariner with date just, 4-6 months  which is a lot more doable phew  Rubber b do straps for them so that's the direction I'm going .



What? I thought it was a long wait for Submariner because that is what is happening over where I am. 4-6 months of a Submariner is not too long of a wait. [emoji6]

I can imagine how sporty it would be with the rubber strap. Oh boy, I’m as excited as you are. Do post actions pics next year but who knows, you might get lucky and receive it before Christmas. Good luck! [emoji846]


----------



## Missydora

nvie said:


> What? I thought it was a long wait for Submariner because that is what is happening over where I am. 4-6 months of a Submariner is not too long of a wait. [emoji6]
> 
> I can imagine how sporty it would be with the rubber strap. Oh boy, I’m as excited as you are. Do post actions pics next year but who knows, you might get lucky and receive it before Christmas. Good luck! [emoji846]


Its a  no wonder a used  Daytona cosmograpgh over here is nearly double the price of a new one.  
Yes I will get him to do a mod shot when he gets it.  Ive put him on waitlist with 3 authorised dealer. He doesnt know hes getting it hopefully he will like it. He has mentioned how nice they look so that's a good enough for me to get him it


----------



## nvie

Missydora said:


> Its a  no wonder a used  Daytona cosmograpgh over here is nearly double the price of a new one.
> Yes I will get him to do a mod shot when he gets it.  Ive put him on waitlist with 3 authorised dealer. He doesnt know hes getting it hopefully he will like it. He has mentioned how nice they look so that's a good enough for me to get him it



Good luck Missydora. He’s a lucky man! [emoji4]


----------



## solskin

hi, I would love to get some feedback on Daytona watches. Which one of these 2 do you prefer? I am in doubt, will definitely get one of them, or both (he he) 
thanks


----------



## junime

solskin said:


> hi, I would love to get some feedback on Daytona watches. Which one of these 2 do you prefer? I am in doubt, will definitely get one of them, or both (he he)
> thanks



Both are gorgeous!!  I vote for the one with the darker face!  Either way you will have a beautiful watch!!


----------



## bagsforme

I'm loving the two tone.  I think the cork looking subdials are stunning.  The mop is the most gorgeous on Rolex.


----------



## Tryster0

I'm looking into the 34 mm Oyster Perpetual. Can I go into a Rolex boutique and try one on? I'm not sure what the protocol is for watch stores as opposed to fashion boutiques.


----------



## solskin

hi, thank you so much for the comments, I really appreciate that as it is too much money and I dont want to make any mistakes. 

I actually think I am leaning to the 2 tone now. I have been thinking of my accessories, jewellery, bags etc, and having a rose gold watch is just not that easy. it would mean getting additional things to complete my style, so definitely not a cheap choice  
My jewellery is mainly silver, a few is a combo with white-rose-yellow gold, but that is just one ring. thats all I have in rose gold. so a 2-tone watch does seem to match better - also to my vintage Chanel bag in black with gold.... 

another consideration I have is if the MOP is too flashy, especially this one as it has diamonds and is relatively large. What do you think?

I am not a girlish-type of women, I actually like camouflage, boots with a dress or shorts, jeans but of course I also enjoy dressing up in a classic black dress and heels. I do enjoy to go off style - so fx use bling with casual wear and dresses with male jewellery. With this description, does it sound odd to have a Daytona with MOP and diamonds? It is quite in your face compared to a stainless steel. 

finally, I am not sure I like the rose gold with my skin colour... I am red-blond, have freckles everywhere and my skin is kind of red'ish. Did any of you have a similar experience..? 

I love this forum, you are all amazing women


----------



## solskin

Tryster - yes, of course you can. I have been to several Rolex stores worldwide, and they have all been very helpful. All SA's are happy to assist. I spend around 1 year to narrow down which watches I like. 
Depending on where you live, you may not be able to find the watch you are looking for. I found the best selection in Dubai and in LA, here you can get all the models that are sold out / waiting list items in fx UK. 
Good luck and please do post pictures


----------



## sheenster23

Stumbled across these pre loved watches and struggling to decide between the two. Which do you think suits me more and looks better as a classic piece ? 

The Rolex seems to be on the smaller side 26mm (maybe even 24mm perhaps?). I want a watch that can be dressed up or down that can also stand the test of time - but these are both very timeless styles IMO. Hmm... please share your thoughts!


----------



## Tryster0

I think I'm in love. Too bad they didn't have the 34 mm with the red grape dial in store.


----------



## BigAkoya

solskin said:


> hi, thank you so much for the comments, I really appreciate that as it is too much money and I dont want to make any mistakes.
> 
> I actually think I am leaning to the 2 tone now. I have been thinking of my accessories, jewellery, bags etc, and having a rose gold watch is just not that easy. it would mean getting additional things to complete my style, so definitely not a cheap choice
> My jewellery is mainly silver, a few is a combo with white-rose-yellow gold, but that is just one ring. thats all I have in rose gold. so a 2-tone watch does seem to match better - also to my vintage Chanel bag in black with gold....
> 
> another consideration I have is if the MOP is too flashy, especially this one as it has diamonds and is relatively large. What do you think?
> 
> I am not a girlish-type of women, I actually like camouflage, boots with a dress or shorts, jeans but of course I also enjoy dressing up in a classic black dress and heels. I do enjoy to go off style - so fx use bling with casual wear and dresses with male jewellery. With this description, does it sound odd to have a Daytona with MOP and diamonds? It is quite in your face compared to a stainless steel.
> 
> finally, I am not sure I like the rose gold with my skin colour... I am red-blond, have freckles everywhere and my skin is kind of red'ish. Did any of you have a similar experience..?
> 
> I love this forum, you are all amazing women



I think MOP is too girly for your look and you won’t like the combo.  I have a Stainless with white dial and love it.  My Daytona is the one with the stainless bezel but the new one with the black ceramic dial would look great on you.  


My husband has a two tone with black dial and I have tried to wear his but I find the black dial “too” manly looking for me.  

If you want two-tone, how about this one.  It’s dressy yet so manly chic which I love.


----------



## BigAkoya

By the way, I only wear platinum or silver hence why I have a Stainless daytona.  I do have Chanels that have gold hardware but matching a bag to me is not important.  More important for me is matching the metal of my jewelry especially my rings.


----------



## solskin

Hi willeyi, thank you for the comments, much appreciated  

You may be right about the TT with diamonds and MOP being a bit too much, however, i decided from the beginning that I do not want a SS daytona. I have other watches of SS, and I intend to keep using them. So if not a TT daytona, i would be looking at a rosegold Daytona or a TT submariner. 

I did look at the greyish dial, but its not for me. I also tried the TT black dial, also not for me. TT white with diamonds, perhaps. But then i would rather pay more and get the rosegold. I love the full yellow gold with green dial, but not for me. That is my consideration so far


----------



## solskin

sheenster23 said:


> View attachment 3872394
> View attachment 3872395
> 
> Stumbled across these pre loved watches and struggling to decide between the two. Which do you think suits me more and looks better as a classic piece ?
> 
> The Rolex seems to be on the smaller side 26mm (maybe even 24mm perhaps?). I want a watch that can be dressed up or down that can also stand the test of time - but these are both very timeless styles IMO. Hmm... please share your thoughts!


I like the rolex, both are nice though!


----------



## uhpharm01

Is it really hard to buy a new Sub rolex now ?


----------



## chessmont

I had a TT Daytona with black MOP dial.  It was near impossible to read the time but it sure was beautiful!  Sold it and bought a Birkin :o)


----------



## uhpharm01

chessmont said:


> I had a TT Daytona with black MOP dial.  It was near impossible to read the time but it sure was beautiful!  Sold it and bought a Birkin :o)


Congrats on the birkin!


----------



## chessmont

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats on the birkin!


Preowned but whose keeping tabs?  So was my Rolex. ;o)  Thank you!


----------



## uhpharm01

chessmont said:


> Preowned but whose keeping tabs?  So was my Rolex. ;o)  Thank you!


It's all good.  Enjoy your new birkin in good health.


----------



## Missydora

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it really hard to buy a new Sub rolex now ?


I'm in the UK so might be different. But I was put on waitlist for submariner for hubby . The AD said 4-6 months but less if have one without the date. The AD rung me a few days ago to say we can now put a deposit on it which means he will definatley get one but still wait don't know how long. But at least he will eventually get one.  

And then theres the SS Daytona blooming heck  well that one is like 7-8 years wait  rolex aren't operating a waitlist currently and no deposit can be taken. Hence AD told me to forget about that one. However Daytona bi colour or all gold is available. I learnt so much about Rolex in the last few weeks from speaking to so many AD. I can see now why certain models hold their value so well.  And that some people regard them as better investment/return than having digital numbers in the bank


----------



## uhpharm01

Missydora said:


> I'm in the UK so might be different. But I was put on waitlist for submariner for hubby . The AD said 4-6 months but less if have one without the date. The AD rung me a few days ago to say we can now put a deposit on it which means he will definatley get one but still wait don't know how long. But at least he will eventually get one.
> 
> And then theres the SS Daytona blooming heck  well that one is like 7-8 years wait  rolex aren't operating a waitlist currently and no deposit can be taken. Hence AD told me to forget about that one. However Daytona bi colour or all gold is available. I learnt so much about Rolex in the last few weeks from speaking to so many AD. I can see now why certain models hold their value so well.  And that some people regard them as better investment/return than having digital numbers in the bank



Thanks for the insight.  Very enlighten.


----------



## solskin

Hi, thanks for the comments about the TT daytona with black MOP dial. I hear what you are all saying, it is great with some hands on experience.

 I still have not been able to decide, because one one side i find the TT black MoP bit flashy and too show off, but on the other side it is just stunning to watch. Have a look at this picture, what do you think?

I am now slowly deciding to get a submariner as well, this could be a TT, or the SS. And i am still dreaming of a rose gold Daytona. So, if you were to decide, would you go for:
A) TT daytona black MOP with diamonds + a submariner, probably then the SS
B) a rose gold daytona with black dial + a submariner, probably then a TT.
Option b is obviously the most expensive option, really premium and will take some time to afford.


----------



## solskin

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for the insight.  Very enlighten.


Hi, it is possible to get submariner a few places without waiting list. In LA, santa monica, they had most combinations, in Puerto Banus in Spain i saw some, not SS though, in Dubai it is usually possible to get the TT. And if you know the right sales assistants, i think you can get what you want. I have had the possibility to get nearly all options. 
I think there is a waiting list for the SS in most european countries.


----------



## solskin

chessmont said:


> I had a TT Daytona with black MOP dial.  It was near impossible to read the time but it sure was beautiful!  Sold it and bought a Birkin :o)


Hi, interesting comment, i did not consider that. In what way difficult to read? Because the dial was too shiny? Love the Birkin, but i think i would stick with a rolex for now


----------



## solskin

And the last image of the TT Mop with diamonds


----------



## chessmont

solskin said:


> Hi, interesting comment, i did not consider that. In what way difficult to read? Because the dial was too shiny? Love the Birkin, but i think i would stick with a rolex for now


too dark and shiny and the hands are very thin.  Loved that watch but my aging eyes were having a hard time with it.


----------



## solskin

Hi, thanks for the comments. I am actually changing direction quite a bit, i decided the MOP and diamonds are too flashy on the daytona,at least for me. And the rosegold just dosen't work with my skin colour - i have a tendency to get red hands when it is cold. 

So now im deciding for either the TT white or TT white panda or tt champagne panda. Any experiences with these?


----------



## kemilia

solskin said:


> Hi, thanks for the comments. I am actually changing direction quite a bit, i decided the MOP and diamonds are too flashy on the daytona,at least for me. And the rosegold just dosen't work with my skin colour - i have a tendency to get red hands when it is cold.
> 
> So now im deciding for either the TT white or TT white panda or tt champagne panda. Any experiences with these?


Love your ring! 

And I have no experience on the watches you are considering, I have a SS/YG Datejust, pretty average but I love it.


----------



## chessmont

I like the TT white


----------



## solskin

Hi, thanks for the comments. And I love my ring too, it was live at first sight! 
And I actually think the ring looks nice with the TT in white, if I feel the same tomorrow, that will be my choice


----------



## BigAkoya

solskin said:


> Hi, thanks for the comments. I am actually changing direction quite a bit, i decided the MOP and diamonds are too flashy on the daytona,at least for me. And the rosegold just dosen't work with my skin colour - i have a tendency to get red hands when it is cold.
> 
> So now im deciding for either the TT white or TT white panda or tt champagne panda. Any experiences with these?



Are you buying new or used?  The new Daytonas have a ceramic bezel. The watches you are trying on seem to be the old style.  I’m sure you know a new model of the Daytona came out in 2016.
Just FYI in case you did not know but you could be looking at new.  I’m not a Roly pro. 

My dream Roly below...the Platinum one with the ceramic bezel.  I think the blue and stainless together is gorgeous. 

View attachment 3878337


----------



## solskin

Hi, thanks for the comments. I am looking for a new one and yes the others are older designs. I thought it would be easy to chance the dial but that’s not so easy. 

So I’m back to the TT and simple white dial or  the rose gold with black dial. Or the TT with diamonds and MoP but I feel it makes the Daytona a bit too flashy. 

 I love the platinum but that is over my budget. The rose gold is actually also over my budget but I would rather pay more than buying something I would want to trade later on. 

Usually I’m quick making a decision but it is so much money so i want to make the right decision. Life is hard


----------



## BigAkoya

solskin said:


> Hi, thanks for the comments. I am looking for a new one and yes the others are older designs. I thought it would be easy to chance the dial but that’s not so easy.
> 
> So I’m back to the TT and simple white dial or  the rose gold with black dial. Or the TT with diamonds and MoP but I feel it makes the Daytona a bit too flashy.
> 
> I love the platinum but that is over my budget. The rose gold is actually also over my budget but I would rather pay more than buying something I would want to trade later on.
> 
> Usually I’m quick making a decision but it is so much money so i want to make the right decision. Life is hard



My vote goes for simplicity.  The Daytona by itself makes a statement and a blingy watch is not a look I like.  Rings and jewelry can bling for me and I like blingy jewelry against the simplicity of a statement watch.  So I vote for a white face.  TT with white face if you like TT, but I do honestly think the SS is so gorgeous and chic.  And that ceramic dial really pops against the SS. 

Good luck to you!  No Daytona is ever a bad choice and I’m sure your watch will be beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

chessmont said:


> I like the TT white


Me two. I love the white dial for the Daytona rolex.


----------



## nvie

solskin said:


> Hi, thanks for the comments. I am looking for a new one and yes the others are older designs. I thought it would be easy to chance the dial but that’s not so easy.
> 
> So I’m back to the TT and simple white dial or  the rose gold with black dial. Or the TT with diamonds and MoP but I feel it makes the Daytona a bit too flashy.
> 
> I love the platinum but that is over my budget. The rose gold is actually also over my budget but I would rather pay more than buying something I would want to trade later on.
> 
> Usually I’m quick making a decision but it is so much money so i want to make the right decision. Life is hard



I love the look of TT white dial on you, it’s clean and so easy to tell time. Panda is too busy in my opinion. Do share more pics once you decide. [emoji846]


----------



## solskin

Hi all, thank you so much for the feedback. 

OMG what a long way to the right decision, but I am very happy now. Despite all odds, i decided for the Daytona Everose in the end. I just could not resist, even though my credit card was trying to advise me to forget it... 
so here is a photo of my new baby, I am never ever letting go of her, most amazing watch! 

And even worse, the AD had a submariner in the drawer for me as well, and he offered me a great price for both. So I got both - no more watches for me for a looooong time! 

Have a lovely day and weekend outthere xx


----------



## chessmont

solskin said:


> View attachment 3882241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, thank you so much for the feedback.
> 
> OMG what a long way to the right decision, but I am very happy now. Despite all odds, i decided for the Daytona Everose in the end. I just could not resist, even though my credit card was trying to advise me to forget it...
> so here is a photo of my new baby, I am never ever letting go of her, most amazing watch!
> 
> And even worse, the AD had a submariner in the drawer for me as well, and he offered me a great price for both. So I got both - no more watches for me for a looooong time!
> 
> Have a lovely day and weekend outthere xx


Wow you hit the jackpot!  2 beautiful watches.  Enjoy!


----------



## Reiana

Happy Birthday to my now 11 years old watch. 
Bought her eleven years ago for the birth of my eldest daughter.


----------



## Logic

Just got my date just, originally I wanted Roman numerals with diamonds on the six, but saw this one with diamonds is brighter. Love it!


----------



## rfulinara75

I just bought my 2nd rolex (black dial) but I am unsure if I made the right decision. I need everyone's opinion. My first rolex is 2 tone DJ with silver jubilee dial and diamond markers. I had originally wanted the white dial for my 2nd rolex but later changed my mind to black dial because of the blings and wanted something different than my first. Both are 36mm with jubilee bracelet. I don't see that many post here with black dial. I'm starting to feel I chose the wrong one  TIA


----------



## rfulinara75

I have tried these too


----------



## rfulinara75

Here's my first rolex


----------



## nvie

rfulinara75 said:


> I just bought my 2nd rolex (black dial) but I am unsure if I made the right decision. I need everyone's opinion. My first rolex is 2 tone DJ with silver jubilee dial and diamond markers. I had originally wanted the white dial for my 2nd rolex but later changed my mind to black dial because of the blings and wanted something different than my first. Both are 36mm with jubilee bracelet. I don't see that many post here with black dial. I'm starting to feel I chose the wrong one  TIA



Black dial is a nice addition to your silver jubilee dial. I would go for the Black with my 2nd Rolex if my Omega Aqua Terra is not in Grey dial. Not seeing many posts doesn’t mean you made the wrong choice. Diamond markers pops with the Black dial and if you want something different from your first perhaps don’t consider the diamond markers but Roman numerals?


----------



## BigAkoya

rfulinara75 said:


> I just bought my 2nd rolex (black dial) but I am unsure if I made the right decision. I need everyone's opinion. My first rolex is 2 tone DJ with silver jubilee dial and diamond markers. I had originally wanted the white dial for my 2nd rolex but later changed my mind to black dial because of the blings and wanted something different than my first. Both are 36mm with jubilee bracelet. I don't see that many post here with black dial. I'm starting to feel I chose the wrong one  TIA



Not a fan of the black dial.  How about a smooth bezel with an oyster bracelet and a white dial.  It’s a very crisp look.  

Another option is a smooth bezel, oyster bracelet and pink/salmon dial.  I like that a lot too.  

The smooth bezel and oyster bracelet will give you a different look than your jubilee and fluted bezel.


----------



## rfulinara75

nvie said:


> Black dial is a nice addition to your silver jubilee dial. I would go for the Black with my 2nd Rolex if my Omega Aqua Terra is not in Grey dial. Not seeing many posts doesn’t mean you made the wrong choice. Diamond markers pops with the Black dial and if you want something different from your first perhaps don’t consider the diamond markers but Roman numerals?


Thank you! I just needed to hear that


----------



## Missheo

Hello everybody! I'm usually on the Chanel forums but this is my first time venturing into Rolex. I decided enough bags, now onto new trouble. So I finally want to make the leap in purchasing my first Rolex, but I'm so back and forth between what to get. I've had my sights set on a 36mm two toned date just, silver dial, diamond markers with diamond bezel.. but the more I look at the fluted bezel, the more confused I get on which to choose! And on top of that, my eyes are starting to wander off towards an all steel one instead. What are everyone's opinions on fluted vs diamond bezel? I'm thinking maybe fluted for 36, and maybe diamond on something a bit smaller? Please help!


----------



## kemilia

I have a 36mm 2-tone jubilee, fluted bezel, roman markers on a pyramid dial. No diamonds because (a) cost and (b) anything I have with diamonds I am always obsessively checking to see if any have fallen out. 

I do think a diamond anything on a Rolex is NOT just going to fall out, however, so if you choose diamonds,you are probably safe. My watch is pretty much just a lovely basic piece (kinda boring maybe) but I love it to pieces. I'm sure you will have others weigh in on your choices. Good luck and enjoy your watch!


----------



## SouthTampa

rfulinara75 said:


> I just bought my 2nd rolex (black dial) but I am unsure if I made the right decision. I need everyone's opinion. My first rolex is 2 tone DJ with silver jubilee dial and diamond markers. I had originally wanted the white dial for my 2nd rolex but later changed my mind to black dial because of the blings and wanted something different than my first. Both are 36mm with jubilee bracelet. I don't see that many post here with black dial. I'm starting to feel I chose the wrong one  TIA



I have a black dial.   I love it.


----------



## Peepip

I tried on what felt like a million TT Date Justs today and these are the ones I'm tossing up between, 31mm or 28mm. At the moment I'm leaning towards 28mm but not 100% sure yet.

They're so beautiful


----------



## Missheo

Peepip said:


> I tried on what felt like a million TT Date Justs today and these are the ones I'm tossing up between, 31mm or 28mm. At the moment I'm leaning towards 28mm but not 100% sure yet.
> 
> They're so beautiful



Gorgeous! I was so set on this 




But now I can’t decide on diamond or fluted bezel. And now if I should do two toned or just steel. Going back tomorrow to try on and compare the two. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Louish

nddj said:


> View attachment 3840536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a bit of a black out regarding the name but i ❤️ It! It's the medium size (perfect for my tiny wrist) and I chose the smooth bezel and rose gold dial.



I really love your stack! Would you mind giving me some more information about your bracelets? Thanks so much


----------



## Peepip

Missheo said:


> Gorgeous! I was so set on this
> 
> View attachment 3897829
> 
> 
> But now I can’t decide on diamond or fluted bezel. And now if I should do two toned or just steel. Going back tomorrow to try on and compare the two. Good luck with your decision!



For me personally I prefer two tone because I like to wear both gold and silver jewellery. 
That one on your wrist is so gorgeous! But I understand why you may want a fluted bezel instead of diamonds (more wearable for everyday??) 
I think you won’t go wrong with either decision! They are all so beautifully handcrafted and designed to stand through changing trends. Let us know what you end up going with!


----------



## nddj

Louish said:


> I really love your stack! Would you mind giving me some more information about your bracelets? Thanks so much


Thank you! The bracelets (except the Cartier Love bracelet) are from 4everwitheveryone. It’s a Dutch brand, but I wouldn’t be surprised if they ship internationally!


----------



## Louish

nddj said:


> Thank you! The bracelets (except the Cartier Love bracelet) are from 4everwitheveryone. It’s a Dutch brand, but I wouldn’t be surprised if they ship internationally!



I'll have a look thank you! I'm in the uk so hopefully they ship to me!


----------



## lovecouture

LOVE this, what did you chose????? I would 


Missheo said:


> Gorgeous! I was so set on this
> 
> View attachment 3897829
> 
> 
> But now I can’t decide on diamond or fluted bezel. And now if I should do two toned or just steel. Going back tomorrow to try on and compare the two. Good luck with your decision!


go for the diamonds


----------



## Viaggiare

Personally on a sporty watch like the Datejust I prefer no diamonds.  It’s really just a casual daytime watch, right?  I would never wear it for evening and the diamonds loom too flashy for daytime.


----------



## Viaggiare

I am entranced with Everose with Chocolate dial.  I don’t need another blingy watch so I’m looking at these “understated” beauties.  Thoughts....I can’t decide!

Pearlmaster 29mm diamond bezel.  Love this band the best, not sure about the size but the nxt size up seems too big.  Wish it came without diamonds.



Presidential band, fluted bezel 28mm.  Seems a little small but the next size up looks too blingy.  Not sure if it comes with a domed bezel.  Not of fan of fluted.



TT Datejust, Oyster band, diamond bezel 31mm.  Somehow I don’t think this looks too big.  I like the bigger face but not sure about the TT, wish this came in all gold! The diamonds are tiny so they don’t seem too blingy.



Any comments, observations would be appreciated!


----------



## chessmont

I like the Pearlmaster the best but of course I think it is the most expensive, eh?  If that is not a consideration that would be my choice.  The others just don't look 'right' to me but I can't explain why...
Maybe because the dial color is not my favorite but I think it looks best in the Pearlmaster


----------



## baghagg

Loving the Pearlmaster as well.  That bezel looks great and the diamond VI is my fave.  I think the 28 size should have a diamond bezel as it is small and dressy..  I'm not a fan of the bezel on the third watch - it just looks like a galaxy to me - though the face is great.  You can't go wrong with any of these, really.  Let us know which one you choose.


----------



## Viaggiare

Thanks for your thoughts.  I love the Pearlmaster too except the diamonds make it seem a little too blingy and it is all polished gold rather than matte or part. matte...again, makes it a little flashier.  And then there’s the price, I may as well buy another Patek if I’m getting into or above 40K range...I think the movements are better.  My hope was to get a sportier  more casual watch and not too flashy.  Each of the three watches have some aspect I wish I could change.


----------



## swiss-miss

Introducing .... my new car and my new Rolex ! Couldn’t be happier


----------



## swiss-miss

Peepip said:


> I tried on what felt like a million TT Date Justs today and these are the ones I'm tossing up between, 31mm or 28mm. At the moment I'm leaning towards 28mm but not 100% sure yet.
> 
> They're so beautiful



Love both of them - so classic!! I have almost got the same, mine is 31 mm and totally satisfied.


----------



## Peepip

swiss-miss said:


> Love both of them - so classic!! I have almost got the same, mine is 31 mm and totally satisfied.



Gorgeous!!! Is that rose gold? 
After so much thought and consideration I’m going to get the 31mm. Your photo makes me extra excited!


----------



## baghagg

swiss-miss said:


> Introducing .... my new car and my new Rolex ! Couldn’t be happier


Beautiful!  What color is the dial?


----------



## nvie

Viaggiare said:


> I am entranced with Everose with Chocolate dial.  I don’t need another blingy watch so I’m looking at these “understated” beauties.  Thoughts....I can’t decide!
> 
> Pearlmaster 29mm diamond bezel.  Love this band the best, not sure about the size but the nxt size up seems too big.  Wish it came without diamonds.
> View attachment 3902548
> 
> 
> Presidential band, fluted bezel 28mm.  Seems a little small but the next size up looks too blingy.  Not sure if it comes with a domed bezel.  Not of fan of fluted.
> View attachment 3902547
> 
> 
> TT Datejust, Oyster band, diamond bezel 31mm.  Somehow I don’t think this looks too big.  I like the bigger face but not sure about the TT, wish this came in all gold! The diamonds are tiny so they don’t seem too blingy.
> View attachment 3902542
> 
> 
> Any comments, observations would be appreciated!



Another vote for the Pearlmaster. For the price you pay, at least the diamonds are visible compared to the TT diamond bezel.


----------



## chiaoapple

sheenster23 said:


> View attachment 3872394
> View attachment 3872395
> 
> Stumbled across these pre loved watches and struggling to decide between the two. Which do you think suits me more and looks better as a classic piece ?
> 
> The Rolex seems to be on the smaller side 26mm (maybe even 24mm perhaps?). I want a watch that can be dressed up or down that can also stand the test of time - but these are both very timeless styles IMO. Hmm... please share your thoughts!


Both look great on you! 
If you are comfortable wearing diamonds on a daily basis, go for the Cartier. Just be prepared to get noticed, as when I wear diamond watches a lot of people will comment, whereas when I wear non diamond (Rolexes mostly), only watch lovers will take note.


----------



## chiaoapple

swiss-miss said:


> Introducing .... my new car and my new Rolex ! Couldn’t be happier


So happy for you! Enjoy both in great health.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Viaggiare said:


> I am entranced with Everose with Chocolate dial.  I don’t need another blingy watch so I’m looking at these “understated” beauties.  Thoughts....I can’t decide!
> 
> Pearlmaster 29mm diamond bezel.  Love this band the best, not sure about the size but the nxt size up seems too big.  Wish it came without diamonds.
> View attachment 3902548
> 
> 
> Presidential band, fluted bezel 28mm.  Seems a little small but the next size up looks too blingy.  Not sure if it comes with a domed bezel.  Not of fan of fluted.
> View attachment 3902547
> 
> 
> TT Datejust, Oyster band, diamond bezel 31mm.  Somehow I don’t think this looks too big.  I like the bigger face but not sure about the TT, wish this came in all gold! The diamonds are tiny so they don’t seem too blingy.
> View attachment 3902542
> 
> 
> Any comments, observations would be appreciated!


I like the second with the presidential band best, to me it just looks more classic. On the others, I’m not a fan of how the diamonds look on the bezel. Good luck deciding!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Still wearing my one and only that my DH gave me for VDay years ago; it’s 26mm, oyster band, champagne tapestry dial, and diamond bezel.


----------



## JeanGranger

Viaggiare said:


> I am entranced with Everose with Chocolate dial.  I don’t need another blingy watch so I’m looking at these “understated” beauties.  Thoughts....I can’t decide!
> 
> Pearlmaster 29mm diamond bezel.  Love this band the best, not sure about the size but the nxt size up seems too big.  Wish it came without diamonds.
> View attachment 3902548
> 
> 
> Presidential band, fluted bezel 28mm.  Seems a little small but the next size up looks too blingy.  Not sure if it comes with a domed bezel.  Not of fan of fluted.
> View attachment 3902547
> 
> 
> TT Datejust, Oyster band, diamond bezel 31mm.  Somehow I don’t think this looks too big.  I like the bigger face but not sure about the TT, wish this came in all gold! The diamonds are tiny so they don’t seem too blingy.
> View attachment 3902542
> 
> 
> Any comments, observations would be appreciated!









From these three, I vote for number two. It’s the most clean and timeless from the three choices there. 

As for the size I think 31mm look better on you.


----------



## Viaggiare

Thanks for the input.  I actually like the one you just pictured here...no diamonds, domed dial. I’ll have to consider this one as well! I really dislike the fluted dial and as I mentioned, I want to keep the diamonds to a minimum for a sportier look.  I have diamonds and diamond watches already.


----------



## swiss-miss

Peepip said:


> Gorgeous!!! Is that rose gold?
> After so much thought and consideration I’m going to get the 31mm. Your photo makes me extra excited!


Thank you!! Yes rose gold and silver diamonds dial!


----------



## swiss-miss

baghagg said:


> Beautiful!  What color is the dial?


Thank you!! It‘s silver! Had such a hard time picking the right dial - I also liked pink and mop...


----------



## JeanGranger

Viaggiare said:


> Thanks for the input.  I actually like the one you just pictured here...no diamonds, domed dial. I’ll have to consider this one as well! I really dislike the fluted dial and as I mentioned, I want to keep the diamonds to a minimum for a sportier look.  I have diamonds and diamond watches already.



There's more than a few style with smooth bezel, full rose gold and no diamond
https://m.rolex.com/search.html#31
Good luck


----------



## baghagg

swiss-miss said:


> Thank you!! It‘s silver! Had such a hard time picking the right dial - I also liked pink and mop...


My exact dilemma,  plus chocolate or MOP with diamond VI ...


----------



## Missheo

lovecouture said:


> LOVE this, what did you chose????? I would
> 
> go for the diamonds



I still haven’t picked! After going back and taking a little time to try them on, I have decided to go with fluted bezel. I realized I wanted more of a casual day look, especially since I’m getting the 36. So now it’s down to two toned with silver dial orrrrr all steel with black dial. Both jubilee chain & diamond markers.


----------



## uhpharm01

Viaggiare said:


> I am entranced with Everose with Chocolate dial.  I don’t need another blingy watch so I’m looking at these “understated” beauties.  Thoughts....I can’t decide!
> 
> Pearlmaster 29mm diamond bezel.  Love this band the best, not sure about the size but the nxt size up seems too big.  Wish it came without diamonds.
> View attachment 3902548
> 
> 
> Presidential band, fluted bezel 28mm.  Seems a little small but the next size up looks too blingy.  Not sure if it comes with a domed bezel.  Not of fan of fluted.
> View attachment 3902547
> 
> 
> TT Datejust, Oyster band, diamond bezel 31mm.  Somehow I don’t think this looks too big.  I like the bigger face but not sure about the TT, wish this came in all gold! The diamonds are tiny so they don’t seem too blingy.
> View attachment 3902542
> 
> 
> Any comments, observations would be appreciated!


I'm torn between the second and the third one. The third is my favorite bezel.   Good luck deciding. Pick the one that sings to you.


----------



## Viaggiare

Mai1981 said:


> View attachment 3903572
> View attachment 3903571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From these three, I vote for number two. It’s the most clean and timeless from the three choices there.
> 
> As for the size I think 31mm look better on you.



I think this is the one! Thanks for posting!


----------



## goldengirl123

Wearing my favorite 34 mm SS. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kellyh

ladies I need your help. Planning a second Rolex the first is pictured. .... Mens size platty. Its huge on me I know ,but i love the cool girl  look for casual wear. 

For the second: I know I want jubilee fluted not sure about size 31 or 28.
all shown are 31 midsize 
white roman
pink mop diamonds
black diamonds
silver diamonds
do you have a favorite on my skin? I keep going back and forth 
ps the ring is not mine...I was trying it on..getting something like it for anniversary


----------



## chessmont

I like the white Roman best


----------



## jellyv

kellyh said:


> ladies
> 
> For the second: I know I want jubilee fluted not sure about size 31 or 28.
> all shown are 31 midsize
> white roman
> pink mop diamonds
> black diamonds
> silver diamonds
> do you have a favorite on my skin? I keep going back and forth



*Pink *MOP diamonds is my top pick for you, followed by the white with Romans (I have that exact watch in 31--white/Romans/Jubilee/fluted).

I don't favor black or silver, which I find harder to read. However, this is a matter of preference--all of these are gorgeous choices.


----------



## kellyh

chessmont said:


> I like the white Roman best


----------



## goldengirl123

kellyh said:


> ladies I need your help. Planning a second Rolex the first is pictured. .... Mens size platty. Its huge on me I know ,but i love the cool girl  look for casual wear.
> 
> For the second: I know I want jubilee fluted not sure about size 31 or 28.
> all shown are 31 midsize
> white roman
> pink mop diamonds
> black diamonds
> silver diamonds
> do you have a favorite on my skin? I keep going back and forth
> ps the ring is not mine...I was trying it on..getting something like it for anniversary
> View attachment 3913053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913056
> View attachment 3913057
> View attachment 3913058
> View attachment 3913059





I like the white one with the Roman numerals.


----------



## FunBagz

kellyh said:


> ladies I need your help. Planning a second Rolex the first is pictured. .... Mens size platty. Its huge on me I know ,but i love the cool girl  look for casual wear.
> 
> For the second: I know I want jubilee fluted not sure about size 31 or 28.
> all shown are 31 midsize
> white roman
> pink mop diamonds
> black diamonds
> silver diamonds
> do you have a favorite on my skin? I keep going back and forth
> ps the ring is not mine...I was trying it on..getting something like it for anniversary
> View attachment 3913053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913056
> View attachment 3913057
> View attachment 3913058
> View attachment 3913059



White with Roman


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kellyh said:


> ladies I need your help. Planning a second Rolex the first is pictured. .... Mens size platty. Its huge on me I know ,but i love the cool girl  look for casual wear.
> 
> For the second: I know I want jubilee fluted not sure about size 31 or 28.
> all shown are 31 midsize
> white roman
> pink mop diamonds
> black diamonds
> silver diamonds
> do you have a favorite on my skin? I keep going back and forth
> ps the ring is not mine...I was trying it on..getting something like it for anniversary
> View attachment 3913053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913056
> View attachment 3913057
> View attachment 3913058
> View attachment 3913059


I like 3 and 5, but I’m a sucker for diamond dials!!! GL deciding!


----------



## skybug

I like the Yacht Master! May I ask your wrist-size?


----------



## kellyh

skybug said:


> I like the Yacht Master! May I ask your wrist-size?


thank you! The yacht Master was my first looooove it.  I have a tiny wrist not sure the size but i wear a 16 love.
do you guys think the midsize looks big? should I do the 28?


----------



## skybug

kellyh said:


> thank you! The yacht Master was my first looooove it.  I have a tiny wrist not sure the size but i wear a 16 love.
> do you guys think the midsize looks big? should I do the 28?


It appears you are wearing the Yacht Master 40mm in the picture you posted. I have a 5.75 inch wrist & wear the mid-size Yacht Master platinum which is 35mm. It's very comfortable & in proportion with my wrist & hand size.


----------



## kellyh

yes it is the 40mm. The platty I already own and love. looking for a second rolex a date just 28 or midsize


----------



## skybug

kellyh said:


> yes it is the 40mm. The platty I already own and love. looking for a second rolex a date just 28 or midsize


My vote would be for a mid-size choice, (34 to 37mm) since you are already comfortable with your 40mm. Good luck in your search!


----------



## jellyv

kellyh said:


> yes it is the 40mm. The platty I already own and love. looking for a second rolex a date just 28 or midsize



Go with a 31 or 28 since you have a big watch already. The 31 is definitely large enough in a DateJust on your wrist.


----------



## shells

I would love to hear opinions on steel watch pairings with gold jewelry.  I didn’t really like the TT watches when I tried them on (maybe I just didn’t find the right combo?) but now I worry that since I now mostly wear gold toned jewelry that this watch sticks out too much?  It’s a 34mm Date with silver face and 5 diamond markers.  The 34 looked much better on my wrist than 36, but I can’t help but continue to wonder about TT.  Also not sure if I want to spend the difference.  What do you ladies do?


----------



## pjhm

Viaggiare said:


> Personally on a sporty watch like the Datejust I prefer no diamonds.  It’s really just a casual daytime watch, right?  I would never wear it for evening and the diamonds loom too flashy for daytime.



I Agree, however, after wearing my date just Gold and ss for 30 years, I just put it away as I love the Hermès Apple Watch. So nice to be able to talk in to your watch and not have to carry a heavy cell phone around- freedom!


----------



## goldengirl123

shells said:


> I would love to hear opinions on steel watch pairings with gold jewelry.  I didn’t really like the TT watches when I tried them on (maybe I just didn’t find the right combo?) but now I worry that since I now mostly wear gold toned jewelry that this watch sticks out too much?  It’s a 34mm Date with silver face and 5 diamond markers.  The 34 looked much better on my wrist than 36, but I can’t help but continue to wonder about TT.  Also not sure if I want to spend the difference.  What do you ladies do?




I like mixing metals. I wear a SS datejust, a YG love,  a YG necklace and my wedding ring is WG.


----------



## kellyh

Hi ladies
I am still torn on the 2nd rolex ..who knew this was going to be so hard lol.
do you mind if I get your opinion on size? 
1-2 roman and mop diamond are 29mm
3     black diamond 31mm 
4-5  silver diamond and whilte roman 31mm
I kinda feel like the 29 looks more classic on me..(the black looks smaller because the pic was taken from farther away it is the 31)


----------



## goldengirl123

kellyh said:


> Hi ladies
> I am still torn on the 2nd rolex ..who knew this was going to be so hard lol.
> do you mind if I get your opinion on size?
> 1-2 roman and mop diamond are 29mm
> 3     black diamond 31mm
> 4-5  silver diamond and whilte roman 31mm
> I kinda feel like the 29 looks more classic on me..(the black looks smaller because the pic was taken from farther away it is the 31)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914874
> View attachment 3914875
> View attachment 3914876




I like #1 with the Roman numerals.


----------



## kellyh

thank you I really like that one too.. it was the first one i picked the white looks pretty on my dark skin. but thought It might be too casual because I already have the yacht master. hmmm


----------



## CoastalCouture

kellyh said:


> Hi ladies
> I am still torn on the 2nd rolex ..who knew this was going to be so hard lol.
> do you mind if I get your opinion on size?
> 1-2 roman and mop diamond are 29mm
> 3     black diamond 31mm
> 4-5  silver diamond and whilte roman 31mm
> I kinda feel like the 29 looks more classic on me..(the black looks smaller because the pic was taken from farther away it is the 31)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914874
> View attachment 3914875
> View attachment 3914876



I like #2 the 29 with MOP and diamonds [emoji4]


----------



## kellyh

so you guys do like the 29 better on me then the midsize? I am torn between classic and modern just dont want to end up looking dated..if you know what i mean lol


----------



## Gourmetgal

In this set of photos the 29mm looks to be a better size for you and I like #1 white face, roman numerals.


----------



## MayyaS

I'd go for 28 or 29. Oversized watch is not a trend I enjoy. Actually I like 28 the most on your elegant wrist)



Viaggiare said:


> I am entranced with Everose with Chocolate dial.  I don’t need another blingy watch so I’m looking at these “understated” beauties.  Thoughts....I can’t decide!
> 
> Pearlmaster 29mm diamond bezel.  Love this band the best, not sure about the size but the nxt size up seems too big.  Wish it came without diamonds.
> View attachment 3902548
> 
> 
> Presidential band, fluted bezel 28mm.  Seems a little small but the next size up looks too blingy.  Not sure if it comes with a domed bezel.  Not of fan of fluted.
> View attachment 3902547
> 
> 
> TT Datejust, Oyster band, diamond bezel 31mm.  Somehow I don’t think this looks too big.  I like the bigger face but not sure about the TT, wish this came in all gold! The diamonds are tiny so they don’t seem too blingy.
> View attachment 3902542
> 
> 
> Any comments, observations would be appreciated!


----------



## Tempo

Storage is full, so I have to start to replace the one or the other. Actually I don´nt know which one first.


----------



## tweetie

Viaggiare said:


> I am entranced with Everose with Chocolate dial.  I don’t need another blingy watch so I’m looking at these “understated” beauties.  Thoughts....I can’t decide!
> 
> Pearlmaster 29mm diamond bezel.  Love this band the best, not sure about the size but the nxt size up seems too big.  Wish it came without diamonds.
> View attachment 3902548
> 
> 
> Presidential band, fluted bezel 28mm.  Seems a little small but the next size up looks too blingy.  Not sure if it comes with a domed bezel.  Not of fan of fluted.
> View attachment 3902547
> 
> 
> TT Datejust, Oyster band, diamond bezel 31mm.  Somehow I don’t think this looks too big.  I like the bigger face but not sure about the TT, wish this came in all gold! The diamonds are tiny so they don’t seem too blingy.
> View attachment 3902542
> 
> 
> Any comments, observations would be appreciated!



I’m biased but I own the 3rd one and love it!
I dislike the all diamond bezel in real life but wanted some bling. The 3rd is subtle which I love. Also adore the everose and chocolate dial combo. The 31 mm size is flattering on most wrists.
I find the 28-29 mm size a little too small/formal personally.


----------



## Gourmetgal

That’s a gorgeous watch!  I want one!  I like that the diamonds are so subtle.  I’m not a fan on the all diamond bezel on a Rolex either.  It seems too casual a watch for that.   Now on a nice Patek, that’s another story.


----------



## MayyaS

I have a question. What do you think about 26mm rolex? Rolex do not produce it anymore, but it is possible to find one with reseller. It turns out it matches my wrist the best. What do you think? Would you wear it? Tnx, ladies!


----------



## MatAllston

MayyaS said:


> I have a question. What do you think about 26mm rolex? Rolex do not produce it anymore, but it is possible to find one with reseller. It turns out it matches my wrist the best. What do you think? Would you wear it? Tnx, ladies!



I own two 26mm and I love them. I have tiny wrists and the 26 fits me best. Call around, certain retailers may still have the 26mm.


----------



## anapus

Which size fits better on my wrist? I work in a very formal office environment.


----------



## goldengirl123

anapus said:


> Which size fits better on my wrist? I work in a very formal office environment.




I like the one on the right.


----------



## L etoile

anapus said:


> Which size fits better on my wrist? I work in a very formal office environment.



Smaller!


----------



## Gourmetgal

I think they both look excellent!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

MayyaS said:


> I have a question. What do you think about 26mm rolex? Rolex do not produce it anymore, but it is possible to find one with reseller. It turns out it matches my wrist the best. What do you think? Would you wear it? Tnx, ladies!


Mine is a 26mm and I love it!!!


----------



## nvie

anapus said:


> Which size fits better on my wrist? I work in a very formal office environment.



I like the 31mm, looks great on the long run and easier to read the date on the 31.


----------



## imgg

anapus said:


> Which size fits better on my wrist? I work in a very formal office environment.


Typically I prefer smaller watches, but I prefer the larger one on you.  It pops and I definitely prefer the white MOP.  Both look great though!


----------



## chessmont

anapus said:


> Which size fits better on my wrist? I work in a very formal office environment.



I like the one on the right


----------



## aerinha

Anyone have a strong opinion on changing the face of a late 70s/ early 80s datejust?  I have a two tone one with yellow gold bezel, yellow gold arabic numerals and a champagne colored dial with gold hands (and I am being lazy and not going upstairs to post its pic). I like the arabic numbers vs the sticks, but the hands blend in with the color of the dial and I love the look of diamonds instead of numbers.  Considering having it changed, but my collector side is somewhat objecting to changing it and, not many have the arabic numbers from what I have seen.  The 80s liked its stick number markers.  Any thoughts?


----------



## youngster

Aerinha, what is the size of the watch? 26mm ladies or one of the larger sizes? Also, have you gotten a quote from Rolex for those changes? You might end up spending more than the watch is worth. Might be better to keep your vintage watch untouched and look for a new one with the diamonds that you want.


----------



## Freckles1

tweetie said:


> I’m biased but I own the 3rd one and love it!
> I dislike the all diamond bezel in real life but wanted some bling. The 3rd is subtle which I love. Also adore the everose and chocolate dial combo. The 31 mm size is flattering on most wrists.
> I find the 28-29 mm size a little too small/formal personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915829
> View attachment 3915831



Stunning


----------



## teachertisay

My eight addition to my Rolex babies [emoji12]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gourmetgal said:


> That’s a gorgeous watch!  I want one!  I like that the diamonds are so subtle.  I’m not a fan on the all diamond bezel on a Rolex either.  It seems too casual a watch for that.   Now on a nice Patek, that’s another story.



Am I the only one here who loves a blingy Rolex? I mean, not the ones that are totally covered, but reading through the posts everyone seems to like their watches subtle. I adore a single-row diamond bezel. I have two (yg and SS) and both have the bezel and diamond markers and MOP faces (white/pink). Makes them feminine. I really don't think it makes my larger (SS) watch look formal and the yg is dressy anyway but small. 



aerinha said:


> Anyone have a strong opinion on changing the face of a late 70s/ early 80s datejust?  I have a two tone one with yellow gold bezel, yellow gold arabic numerals and a champagne colored dial with gold hands (and I am being lazy and not going upstairs to post its pic). I like the arabic numbers vs the sticks, but the hands blend in with the color of the dial and I love the look of diamonds instead of numbers.  Considering having it changed, but my collector side is somewhat objecting to changing it and, not many have the arabic numbers from what I have seen.  The 80s liked its stick number markers.  Any thoughts?





youngster said:


> Aerinha, what is the size of the watch? 26mm ladies or one of the larger sizes? Also, have you gotten a quote from Rolex for those changes? You might end up spending more than the watch is worth. Might be better to keep your vintage watch untouched and look for a new one with the diamonds that you want.



Besides youngster's concern (which is a very good point), you have a watch that is over 30 years old, so whatever you do to isn't isn't really going to affect the value much, if that is your concern. You should have it the way you want!


----------



## aerinha

youngster said:


> Aerinha, what is the size of the watch? 26mm ladies or one of the larger sizes? Also, have you gotten a quote from Rolex for those changes? You might end up spending more than the watch is worth. Might be better to keep your vintage watch untouched and look for a new one with the diamonds that you want.



It is a 26mm. I haven’t progressed to getting a quote just considering


----------



## aerinha

BBC said:


> Am I the only one here who loves a blingy Rolex? I mean, not the ones that are totally covered, but reading through the posts everyone seems to like their watches subtle. I adore a single-row diamond bezel. I have two (yg and SS) and both have the bezel and diamond markers and MOP faces (white/pink). Makes them feminine. I really don't think it makes my larger (SS) watch look formal and the yg is dressy anyway but small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides youngster's concern (which is a very good point), you have a watch that is over 30 years old, so whatever you do to isn't isn't really going to affect the value much, if that is your concern. You should have it the way you want!



Not so much value, more not wanting to mess with originality


----------



## youngster

aerinha said:


> It is a 26mm. I haven’t progressed to getting a quote just considering



Do you have any trouble reading the time as it is currently, since the hands blend in with the color of the dial?


----------



## Chronicler

Hi everyone! I'm new to this. My watch (pic 1). Getting a second one in two days, midsize 178274 silver dial, fluted bezel that looks like pic 2 but with oyster bezel.
I've been enjoying looking at some cool watches here. Thanks.


----------



## Chronicler

View attachment 3937661


----------



## Rose100

aerinha said:


> Anyone have a strong opinion on changing the face of a late 70s/ early 80s datejust?  I have a two tone one with yellow gold bezel, yellow gold arabic numerals and a champagne colored dial with gold hands (and I am being lazy and not going upstairs to post its pic). I like the arabic numbers vs the sticks, but the hands blend in with the color of the dial and I love the look of diamonds instead of numbers.  Considering having it changed, but my collector side is somewhat objecting to changing it and, not many have the arabic numbers from what I have seen.  The 80s liked its stick number markers.  Any thoughts?


Talk to Rolex before you do anything.
If you change anything on the watch that wasn't meant to go with a particular model, Rolex may refuse to service it.
They will also want to restore it to the original, before agreeing to service it.


----------



## aerinha

youngster said:


> Do you have any trouble reading the time as it is currently, since the hands blend in with the color of the dial?



Sometimes it is hard to find the hands especially when they are near the date bubble. I have had other watched this size and read them no prob so I blame the matching colors.


----------



## youngster

aerinha said:


> Sometimes it is hard to find the hands especially when they are near the date bubble. I have had other watched this size and read them no prob so I blame the matching colors.



Yes, I would too!  That would be tough to see and maybe a good reason to see about switching out the dial or the markers.


----------



## Chronicler

anapus said:


> One more pic of a 31 to get a better view of the size


I'm getting this exact one tomorrow. I love how timeless the style is, very futuristicly classy.


----------



## aerinha

youngster said:


> Yes, I would too!  That would be tough to see and maybe a good reason to see about switching out the dial or the markers.


The two tone Oyster posted above with the white face looks nice might be an option for my dial.


----------



## Chronicler

Got my 31mm watch today (forgot to take off the plastic on the bracelet). It's with rhodium dial, not mop. I love it.


----------



## AussieSummer

Hi there, all,

I own a 36mm TT white MOP and diamond dial. I love it but at times it is too big. I don’t find the MOP, diamonds and TT too flashy, it only sometimes feels too big. I’m a professional working in a formal environment and I have a small wrist.

Hence I’m considering getting a 31mm watch.  What do you think about these three? I’m a gold hardware person so probably I will not be happy with the one tone one. But still very interested in your thoughts on these three. 

The 31mm would be my work and formal occasions watch.


----------



## MayyaS

AussieSummer said:


> View attachment 3946516
> View attachment 3946517
> View attachment 3946518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, all,
> 
> I own a 36mm TT white MOP and diamond dial. I love it but at times it is too big. I don’t find the MOP, diamonds and TT too flashy, it only sometimes feels too big. I’m a professional working in a formal environment and I have a small wrist.
> 
> Hence I’m considering getting a 31mm watch.  What do you think about these three? I’m a gold hardware person so probably I will not be happy with the one tone one. But still very interested in your thoughts on these three.
> 
> The 31mm would be my work and formal occasions watch.


Second one)) I like the contrast, beautiful


----------



## cpdoll

AussieSummer said:


> View attachment 3946516
> View attachment 3946517
> View attachment 3946518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, all,
> 
> I own a 36mm TT white MOP and diamond dial. I love it but at times it is too big. I don’t find the MOP, diamonds and TT too flashy, it only sometimes feels too big. I’m a professional working in a formal environment and I have a small wrist.
> 
> Hence I’m considering getting a 31mm watch.  What do you think about these three? I’m a gold hardware person so probably I will not be happy with the one tone one. But still very interested in your thoughts on these three.
> 
> The 31mm would be my work and formal occasions watch.



Another vote for the second one. Love the detailing  of the diamonds.


----------



## swiss-miss

AussieSummer said:


> View attachment 3946516
> View attachment 3946517
> View attachment 3946518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, all,
> 
> I own a 36mm TT white MOP and diamond dial. I love it but at times it is too big. I don’t find the MOP, diamonds and TT too flashy, it only sometimes feels too big. I’m a professional working in a formal environment and I have a small wrist.
> 
> Hence I’m considering getting a 31mm watch.  What do you think about these three? I’m a gold hardware person so probably I will not be happy with the one tone one. But still very interested in your thoughts on these three.
> 
> The 31mm would be my work and formal occasions watch.




Second one, but with a different dial! I do Not like the Black one


----------



## goldengirl123

AussieSummer said:


> View attachment 3946516
> View attachment 3946517
> View attachment 3946518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, all,
> 
> I own a 36mm TT white MOP and diamond dial. I love it but at times it is too big. I don’t find the MOP, diamonds and TT too flashy, it only sometimes feels too big. I’m a professional working in a formal environment and I have a small wrist.
> 
> Hence I’m considering getting a 31mm watch.  What do you think about these three? I’m a gold hardware person so probably I will not be happy with the one tone one. But still very interested in your thoughts on these three.
> 
> The 31mm would be my work and formal occasions watch.





The second one!!


----------



## chessmont

I like TT best as well, but am not a fan of the champagne dial.  Not easy to read the time, especially as one's eyes get older.  My classic would be TT with white dial and Roan numerals


----------



## AussieSummer

swiss-miss said:


> Second one, but with a different dial! I do Not like the Black one



Which dial would you go with?


----------



## AussieSummer

chessmont said:


> I like TT best as well, but am not a fan of the champagne dial.  Not easy to read the time, especially as one's eyes get older.  My classic would be TT with white dial and Roan numerals



Agree with the champagne dial statement. And yes - white dial is very nice as well!


----------



## swiss-miss

AussieSummer said:


> Which dial would you go with?


Hi! I love mine (silver) but also MOP or white and the pink one (for rose gold) so I guess that is like champagne for the YG version.


----------



## Tryster0

Just received my first Rolex - a GMT-Master. Together with my trusty Seiko for when I don't feel comfortable wearing the Rolex


----------



## hikarupanda

At the park today with my kids and my yachtmaster!


----------



## danielG

hikarupanda said:


> At the park today with my kids and my yachtmaster!
> 
> View attachment 3949981



wow, yout beauty looks amazing ! is it the 40mm ?


----------



## hikarupanda

danielG said:


> wow, yout beauty looks amazing ! is it the 40mm ?



Thx! It’s 37mm.


----------



## danielG

hikarupanda said:


> Thx! It’s 37mm.


how many inches is your wrist size ?


----------



## hikarupanda

danielG said:


> how many inches is your wrist size ?



About 6” circumference.


----------



## yukchan

My new watch, Day Date in Everose Gold with diamond and ruby markers.


----------



## kemilia

yukchan said:


> My new watch, Day Date in Everose Gold with diamond and ruby markers.


Lovely! 

Love the rubies (uh, who doesn't love rubies though!).


----------



## Elegantlytwist

yukchan said:


> My new watch, Day Date in Everose Gold with diamond and ruby markers.


I love love your watch!! When I was contemplating a gold watch last year, I was literally oogling at this one. Eventually I decided on a 36mm yellow gold daydate with diamond markers. Still drooling over yours!


----------



## Gourmetgal

What color is the face of this watch?  It’s a pretty combo.


----------



## hja

yukchan said:


> My new watch, Day Date in Everose Gold with diamond and ruby markers.



What a lovely watch!


----------



## yukchan

Gourmetgal said:


> What color is the face of this watch?  It’s a pretty combo.



Brown, poor lighting.


----------



## yukchan

A better picture of the watch.


----------



## danielG

yukchan said:


> View attachment 3954348
> 
> 
> A better picture of the watch.



20k€ + ?


----------



## Pgirl2016

danielG said:


> 20k€ + ?



Wowwww this is amazing!!!!


----------



## yukchan

danielG said:


> 20k€ + ?


HK$230,000 after discount that’s nearly US$30,000.


----------



## Pgirl2016

yukchan said:


> HK$230,000 after discount that’s nearly US$30,000.



Wow that’s like 22% off RRP, how did you get this amazing price? It’s amazing!!!!


----------



## yukchan

Pgirl2016 said:


> Wow that’s like 22% off RRP, how did you get this amazing price? It’s amazing!!!!


No no...it’s actually around 13% off.  The actual price is around HK$26x,xxx.


----------



## Pgirl2016

Wow I never realized Rolex RRP was so cheap!!!! Do they usually do 13% off? What about other models? Your daydate is so beautiful and looks amazing on your wrist!


----------



## yukchan

Pgirl2016 said:


> Wow I never realized Rolex RRP was so cheap!!!! Do they usually do 13% off? What about other models? Your daydate is so beautiful and looks amazing on your wrist!


Thank you, most ADs offer walk-in customers 5% off on all non sports models.  Some ADs can offer up to 20% off on non sports models to their VIP customers.


----------



## nvie

yukchan said:


> My new watch, Day Date in Everose Gold with diamond and ruby markers.



Wow! Love the dark dial with Everose Gold.


----------



## kemilia

yukchan said:


> View attachment 3954348
> 
> 
> A better picture of the watch.


Gorgeous, just gorgeous!


----------



## teachertisay

My true love [emoji8] (cause it is a gift from my [emoji173]️)


----------



## LovingDiamonds

My first Rolex - birthday present from dear boyfriend   I'm so in love: 36 mm, silver diamond dial, fluted bezel, oyster band.
Thanks for letting me share!! Oh and please don't mind my sweats, in the pic I just unpacked it for the first time when we were on holiday


----------



## vanluna

I just wanted to share with you my first Rolex


----------



## dkikayinme

teachertisay said:


> My true love [emoji8] (cause it is a gift from my [emoji173]️)



Classic and timeless


----------



## Tryster0

Had to snap a pic on top of my Goyard Belvedere.


----------



## danielG

LovingDiamonds said:


> My first Rolex - birthday present from dear boyfriend   I'm so in love: 36 mm, silver diamond dial, fluted bezel, oyster band.
> Thanks for letting me share!! Oh and please don't mind my sweats, in the pic I just unpacked it for the first time when we were on holiday


it´s  still AMAZING !!


----------



## nvie

LovingDiamonds said:


> My first Rolex - birthday present from dear boyfriend   I'm so in love: 36 mm, silver diamond dial, fluted bezel, oyster band.
> Thanks for letting me share!! Oh and please don't mind my sweats, in the pic I just unpacked it for the first time when we were on holiday



Such a classy combination. Happy Birthday. [emoji512]


----------



## SilverBen

Typicaly just a looker but felt like sharing this pic from today. Oyster perpetual 39 rhodium dial.


----------



## 1perbrand

My latest addition after much thinking cos the dial colour for 28mm are just kinda of "not me" but I do not want another 31mm


----------



## chessmont

1perbrand said:


> My latest addition after much thinking cos the dial colour for 28mm are just kinda of "not me" but I do not want another 31mm


that is 28?  It looks great on your wrist!


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Finally decided to get a “grown up” watch to reward myself for the latest promotion and upcoming big “0” birthday.


----------



## 1perbrand

chessmont said:


> that is 28?  It looks great on your wrist!


Thanks! yup it's a 28.


----------



## vanluna

vanluna said:


> I just wanted to share with you my first Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958579


 
I had a hard time picking between the Cartier Ballon Blue 33 mm and Oyster Perpetual 31 mm. The BB is such a gorgeous watch but I ended up going with the Rolex because I love the simplicity and I think is perfect for daily wear. Do you guys think I made the right decision? By the way this is my first luxury watch purchase. TIA


----------



## fruitybunch

I still need to wait five years (nowadays they either don't take orders or it is 10+) to get my 116500LN  Waiting lists


----------



## kemilia

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Typicaly just a looker but felt like sharing this pic from today. Oyster perpetual 39 rhodium dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959519


While your watch is wonderful (it IS a Rolex), your VCA bracelet is WOW! The stack works really well (envy envy).


----------



## SilverBen

kemilia said:


> While your watch is wonderful (it IS a Rolex), your VCA bracelet is WOW! The stack works really well (envy envy).



Thank you so much! I do love the malachite so so much, It took me almost a year to finally decide to buy it and now I wonder why I ever waited!


----------



## danielG

Lady Butterfly said:


> Finally decided to get a “grown up” watch to reward myself for the latest promotion and upcoming big “0” birthday.
> View attachment 3963120


So beautiful ! A 31mm ?


----------



## Lady Butterfly

danielG said:


> So beautiful ! A 31mm ?


Thanks! Yes, 31mm.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

collecting this very soon


----------



## kcmo

Elegantlytwist said:


> collecting this very soon



Stunning! I once had that exact DJ and miss it. I’ve worn a Daytona for many years but nothing beats the classic look of a DJ with white Roman dial.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

kcmo said:


> Stunning! I once had that exact DJ and miss it. I’ve worn a Daytona for many years but nothing beats the classic look of a DJ with white Roman dial.


Thank you so much! Yes you’re right about the classic part on white dial Roman dial. I’ve several rolexes and nothing seems to compare to the white Roman dial- it’s crisp, it’s modern and timeless looking. Which daytona’s yours?  mine’s the two tone YG/SS with grey dial.


----------



## kcmo

Elegantlytwist said:


> Thank you so much! Yes you’re right about the classic part on white dial Roman dial. I’ve several rolexes and nothing seems to compare to the white Roman dial- it’s crisp, it’s modern and timeless looking. Which daytona’s yours?  mine’s the two tone YG/SS with grey dial.



I have the steel with white dial 116520. It’s stunning too.....admittedly, over the years I’ve considered going back to a DJ but I’m afraid I’ll regret letting my Daytona go! It’s quite valuable especially now since it is discontinued (replaced with ceramic bezel version).


----------



## Elegantlytwist

kcmo said:


> I have the steel with white dial 116520. It’s stunning too.....admittedly, over the years I’ve considered going back to a DJ but I’m afraid I’ll regret letting my Daytona go! It’s quite valuable especially now since it is discontinued (replaced with ceramic bezel version).


Wowza yours is the pure stainless steel version! Yes you MUST hold on to yours!! The ceramic bezel in my opinion, can’t be compared to the stainless bezel at all. Yours look modern and timeless 
I’m also holding onto mine dearly as the grey dial is discontinued.


----------



## kcmo

Elegantlytwist said:


> Wowza yours is the pure stainless steel version! Yes you MUST hold on to yours!! The ceramic bezel in my opinion, can’t be compared to the stainless bezel at all. Yours look modern and timeless
> I’m also holding onto mine dearly as the grey dial is discontinued.


 
LOL! I’m sure some would think I’m nuts for even contemplating ever letting it go. I definitely agree with you that the ceramic bezel isn’t nearly as classy as the stainless one. Too loud in my opinion. Does nothing for me. I didn’t realize the grey dial on the two tone isn’t offered anymore. How long have you had yours? Mine is 8.5 years old!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

kcmo said:


> LOL! I’m sure some would think I’m nuts for even contemplating ever letting it go. I definitely agree with you that the ceramic bezel isn’t nearly as classy as the stainless one. Too loud in my opinion. Does nothing for me. I didn’t realize the grey dial on the two tone isn’t offered anymore. How long have you had yours? Mine is 8.5 years old!


same here- the ceramic bezel just seems a little unnecessary and a little too busy for such a classic piece. I have had my daytona for around 2 years now. I also did not realise the grey dial wasn't offered anymore until my recent trip to the store when I collected my white roman dial DJ. the grey dial, at least to me, is the most perfect choice as it blends into the watch but not so much that its loses its character. I just so glad that I got it before its discontinued cos the rest of the dial don't appeal to me (black, champagne, white)!


----------



## kcmo

Elegantlytwist said:


> same here- the ceramic bezel just seems a little unnecessary and a little too busy for such a classic piece. I have had my daytona for around 2 years now. I also did not realise the grey dial wasn't offered anymore until my recent trip to the store when I collected my white roman dial DJ. the grey dial, at least to me, is the most perfect choice as it blends into the watch but not so much that its loses its character. I just so glad that I got it before its discontinued cos the rest of the dial don't appeal to me (black, champagne, white)!



Guess we both better hang on to our Daytonas! Enjoy your lovely DJ.....and post more
pics soon !


----------



## danielG

Elegantlytwist said:


> collecting this very soon



31mm or 36mm ?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

danielG said:


> 31mm or 36mm ?


its the 36mm


----------



## Missydora

Hubs has now got his Submariner after 3 months on the waitlist. He absolutely loves it. I made a good choice choosing this model,  phew


----------



## Orchidlady

AussieSummer said:


> View attachment 3946516
> View attachment 3946517
> View attachment 3946518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, all,
> 
> I own a 36mm TT white MOP and diamond dial. I love it but at times it is too big. I don’t find the MOP, diamonds and TT too flashy, it only sometimes feels too big. I’m a professional working in a formal environment and I have a small wrist.
> 
> Hence I’m considering getting a 31mm watch.  What do you think about these three? I’m a gold hardware person so probably I will not be happy with the one tone one. But still very interested in your thoughts on these three.
> 
> The 31mm would be my work and formal occasions watch.



I like the champagne dial


----------



## Orchidlady

anapus said:


> Which size fits better on my wrist? I work in a very formal office environment.



You do have wider wrist and I love the 36mm on you, you can pull it off!


----------



## Orchidlady

swiss-miss said:


> Thank you!! It‘s silver! Had such a hard time picking the right dial - I also liked pink and mop...



I had the same problem too, went back and forth between silver and pink. Ended up picking the silver dial just like you!!! 

Congrats on the watch and your new ride!!


----------



## Orchidlady

The fiancé also picked up a Black on Black Daytona when he got me my Datejust. Can’t believe this watch is on a 2 year waiting list.


----------



## VCA21

So many beautiful watches in this thread!
Here is our recent  acquisition, my DH bought us new watches : (our youngest wanted to participate )


----------



## Cogmarks

AussieSummer said:


> Which dial would you go with?



I like the white dial with Roman numerals. It is easy to read without reading glasses.


----------



## Cogmarks

vanluna said:


> I had a hard time picking between the Cartier Ballon Blue 33 mm and Oyster Perpetual 31 mm. The BB is such a gorgeous watch but I ended up going with the Rolex because I love the simplicity and I think is perfect for daily wear. Do you guys think I made the right decision? By the way this is my first luxury watch purchase. TIA



You will love your Rolex. It is much more suited for every day wear than the Cartier. I have both, and I don’t wear my Cartier watches if I am doing anything other than office type work inside. I wear my Rolex for everything except workouts. I use my Apple Watch during exercise.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

VCA21 said:


> So many beautiful watches in this thread!
> Here is our recent  acquisition, my DH bought us new watches : (our youngest wanted to participate )
> View attachment 3978568


How I love your new watch! (would insert 100 hearts here if I can ) 
I love that you have chosen a dome bezel which is uncommon but totally works in such a setting. You have made me fallen in love with a new watch, even though I thought I am quite done acquiring all the Rolexes I would want (for now). Thanks for the gorgeous photo. Loving your husband's sky dweller as well! Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## Viaggiare

VCA21 said:


> So many beautiful watches in this thread!
> Here is our recent  acquisition, my DH bought us new watches : (our youngest wanted to participate )
> View attachment 3978568


Is yours with the white MOP diamond dial?   What size is yours?  It’s really pretty.  I’m getting a rosegold Rolex soon and cannot decide on the bezel or if I want a Pearlmaster.  Not a fan of too many diamonds.


----------



## Strictmuffin

Here is my first rolex purchase after seeing so many gorgeous rolex watches!


----------



## swiss-miss

Orchidlady said:


> I had the same problem too, went back and forth between silver and pink. Ended up picking the silver dial just like you!!!
> 
> Congrats on the watch and your new ride!!


Beautiful!!! Definitely The Right decision! Wear it in good health


----------



## VCA21

Elegantlytwist said:


> How I love your new watch! (would insert 100 hearts here if I can )
> I love that you have chosen a dome bezel which is uncommon but totally works in such a setting. You have made me fallen in love with a new watch, even though I thought I am quite done acquiring all the Rolexes I would want (for now). Thanks for the gorgeous photo. Loving your husband's sky dweller as well! Enjoy them in good health!



Thank you  so much Elegantlytwist for the hearts and sweet comments !  
I wanted dome bezel instead of fluted, somehow it looked lighter and more pleasing to my eyes, particularly for this combination. I do love fluted bezel on my husband and many other beautiful watches


----------



## VCA21

Viaggiare said:


> Is yours with the white MOP diamond dial?   What size is yours?  It’s really pretty.  I’m getting a rosegold Rolex soon and cannot decide on the bezel or if I want a Pearlmaster.  Not a fan of too many diamonds.


Thank you, Viaggiare!
It is white MOP diamond dial and it is 31mm.
I wanted Day-Date 36mm in everose gold, but it was way too big for me and too heavy for everyday wear. I liked though Daytona very-very much with white MOP diamond dial  and it is even bigger than DD 36mm.  I tried many watches before i could decide on size and metal. I tried steel and WG 31mm datejust with same dial as mine but fluted bezel and it was not for me. IMO dome bezel makes watches look bigger if it makes any sense.....
I have not tried on Pearlmaster it was not represented at the AD shop unfortunately. 
Wish you luck deciding!


----------



## Rhl2987

Hi all! I’m looking for some advice and thoughts on the below watch options. I currently have a SS DJ 31mm with the jubilee bracelet and I’m looking to add a second watch to my Rolex collection. I want it to be an everyday watch that I will pretty much never take off, bigger than my 31mm which seems a bit small on me at time, rose gold to match my engagement and wedding rings, and not too ostentatious to wear to client sites (I am a consultant). 

Do you think that the leather strap is a good option, at a lower price point, or does it make sense to get the full gold bracelet for longevity? I’m nervous that a full gold Rolex watch is too showy for work.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Rhl2987 said:


> Hi all! I’m looking for some advice and thoughts on the below watch options. I currently have a SS DJ 31mm with the jubilee bracelet and I’m looking to add a second watch to my Rolex collection. I want it to be an everyday watch that I will pretty much never take off, bigger than my 31mm which seems a bit small on me at time, rose gold to match my engagement and wedding rings, and not too ostentatious to wear to client sites (I am a consultant).
> 
> Do you think that the leather strap is a good option, at a lower price point, or does it make sense to get the full gold bracelet for longevity? I’m nervous that a full gold Rolex watch is too showy for work.


Hi Rhl2987, that’s such a wonderful dilemma to have! Last year I bought a day date yellow gold 36mm with diamond index and have worn it out a couple of times now, and I must say, this watch is such an attention catching piece! There’s just no way to ‘hide’ the presence of this watch because it’s gold and the fluted bezel is extremely shiny. Plus I have a small wrist so the watch is really ‘in your face’ so to say  
So that brings me to my next point, like you I am similarly considering a leather strap as my next watch and like you I’m also looking at similar options! Yay hi-five! Ive always been a fan of leather strap and I like how understated it looks- I’ve not made an appointment to view it in store yet but I’m guessing it’l be less chunky and ‘heavy’ looking compared to the president bracelet. Plus yes, the much lower price point is really attractive. Let me know if you’d like to see some modelling shots of my yellow gold 36mm day date. Thought it’s not everose, perhaps it can give you on some insight on how it looks like on the wrist. FYI I’m wearing Cartier love bangle size 15 so that gives you an idea of how big my wrist is! Have fun deciding!


----------



## Rhl2987

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi Rhl2987, that’s such a wonderful dilemma to have! Last year I bought a day date yellow gold 36mm with diamond index and have worn it out a couple of times now, and I must say, this watch is such an attention catching piece! There’s just no way to ‘hide’ the presence of this watch because it’s gold and the fluted bezel is extremely shiny. Plus I have a small wrist so the watch is really ‘in your face’ so to say
> So that brings me to my next point, like you I am similarly considering a leather strap as my next watch and like you I’m also looking at similar options! Yay hi-five! Ive always been a fan of leather strap and I like how understated it looks- I’ve not made an appointment to view it in store yet but I’m guessing it’l be less chunky and ‘heavy’ looking compared to the president bracelet. Plus yes, the much lower price point is really attractive. Let me know if you’d like to see some modelling shots of my yellow gold 36mm day date. Thought it’s not everose, perhaps it can give you on some insight on how it looks like on the wrist. FYI I’m wearing Cartier love bangle size 15 so that gives you an idea of how big my wrist is! Have fun deciding!


Thank you so much for your input, @Elegantlytwist! I appreciate hearing your thoughts and would love to see your watch on!

Let me know what watches you are considering! We can go through this journey together. I’m going to a local AD tomorrow to check out options.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you so much for your input, @Elegantlytwist! I appreciate hearing your thoughts and would love to see your watch on!
> 
> Let me know what watches you are considering! We can go through this journey together. I’m going to a local AD tomorrow to check out options.


Hi @Rhl2987  yes I’m so excited for you and yes let’s go thru this journey together!  I’ve attached some photos of my yellow gold 36mm as well as my most recent buy- 36mm white gold/ stainless steel which I got 2 weeks back on Valentine’s Day  the leather strap is definitely on my radar! Will be looking forward to seeing photos after your trip to the AD tomorrow!


----------



## Rhl2987

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi @Rhl2987  yes I’m so excited for you and yes let’s go thru this journey together!  I’ve attached some photos of my yellow gold 36mm as well as my most recent buy- 36mm white gold/ stainless steel which I got 2 weeks back on Valentine’s Day  the leather strap is definitely on my radar! Will be looking forward to seeing photos after your trip to the AD tomorrow!



Stunning!! I love how you picked is 36mm. It’s stunning and bold and, for me, just a bit masculine because it’s bigger than some of the other women’s sizes. Perfection!

I’ll let you know how it goes today! They don’t have either of the leather strap models I’m looking at but hopefully I’ll be able to try something similar to decide what to order. I’m also thinking I’ll try on the 31mm with a leather strap just in case.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Rhl2987 said:


> Stunning!! I love how you picked is 36mm. It’s stunning and bold and, for me, just a bit masculine because it’s bigger than some of the other women’s sizes. Perfection!
> 
> I’ll let you know how it goes today! They don’t have either of the leather strap models I’m looking at but hopefully I’ll be able to try something similar to decide what to order. I’m also thinking I’ll try on the 31mm with a leather strap just in case.


Yes I too like the 36mm a lot because its masculine and different from other women's watches. 34mm would be quite perfect too, but just that size 34 only come with oyster bracelet, so thats a little too casual and sporty for me 

I have the feeling 31mm doesn't come with leather strap option. But I'm definitely hoping Im wrong cos 31mm+leather strap will be such a dreamy combo  

Have fun at the boutique today! Watch shopping is ALWAYS so fun.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Rose gold has a softer look and may not be as “in your face”.  If that is a concern then a little smaller, say 31 could work well, too.  Have you considered any of the Patek Philippe watches with leather bands?  They are absolutely gorgeous...the Calatrava or Ribbon watches.


----------



## Rhl2987

Elegantlytwist said:


> Yes I too like the 36mm a lot because its masculine and different from other women's watches. 34mm would be quite perfect too, but just that size 34 only come with oyster bracelet, so thats a little too casual and sporty for me
> 
> I have the feeling 31mm doesn't come with leather strap option. But I'm definitely hoping Im wrong cos 31mm+leather strap will be such a dreamy combo
> 
> Have fun at the boutique today! Watch shopping is ALWAYS so fun.


Well, today didn’t go exactly as expected... I tried on the Everose Daytona with the black dial and it really spoke to me. It’s large but I like the weight of it and the rose gold blends into my skin well. It doesn’t stand out as much as the yellow gold on my skin for some reason. It truly is stunning. The price point is high but I will be able to get a good deal at a local AD or at an AD in London. I’ll be in Paris next week so have called London ADs to potentially make a trip out there for a day. Once I saw it I completely forgot about the other watches I was there to consider! So, I have a lot to think about now.


----------



## Rhl2987

Gourmetgal said:


> Rose gold has a softer look and may not be as “in your face”.  If that is a concern then a little smaller, say 31 could work well, too.  Have you considered any of the Patek Philippe watches with leather bands?  They are absolutely gorgeous...the Calatrava or Ribbon watches.


I totally agree with your comment about the rose gold versus yellow gold! My first wishlist item was the rose gold PP Calatrava but then I decided that the simplicity of the white dial was not quite what I was looking for. I do like the 31mm but that is what I have now and was hoping for something a little bigger to add variety to my collection, and to be a little more masculine. Thank you for your suggestions!!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Rhl2987 said:


> Well, today didn’t go exactly as expected... I tried on the Everose Daytona with the black dial and it really spoke to me. It’s large but I like the weight of it and the rose gold blends into my skin well. It doesn’t stand out as much as the yellow gold on my skin for some reason. It truly is stunning. The price point is high but I will be able to get a good deal at a local AD or at an AD in London. I’ll be in Paris next week so have called London ADs to potentially make a trip out there for a day. Once I saw it I completely forgot about the other watches I was there to consider! So, I have a lot to think about now.



Wowza the everose Daytona is indeed BEAUTIFUL- this version is the exact reason when I first noticed this watch (on Victoria Beckham, no less)! 
Fast forward, when I bought my Daytona 2 years ago, I saw the full everose version but did not try it on even though I loved it because I wanted something in two tone. Eventually I went for the two tone YG/SS version. Daytona is definitely much more masculine than a datejust but having it in everose definitely look softer and very beautiful. 
Good luck deciding, sorry I'm no help here cos I'm loving everything you're considering right now. I'm wishing from my heart that you find a piece which you like and at a fantastic price point!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Wow that daydate is gorgeous!!!! But the one with the white Roman dial somehow has a very fresh and crisp look! Can you post some more pictures, please? I’m currently deciding on my second Rolex and consider either black or white dial. Would be great thank you!!!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

LovingDiamonds said:


> Wow that daydate is gorgeous!!!! But the one with the white Roman dial somehow has a very fresh and crisp look! Can you post some more pictures, please? I’m currently deciding on my second Rolex and consider either black or white dial. Would be great thank you!!!


Hi lovingdiamonds! Sounds exciting to be shopping around for a second Rolex! 
I’ve attached here more photos of my 36mm white Roman dial and also some photos of my 31mm pink Roman dial if you’re ever considering!  
What the current Rolex piece you have now?


----------



## moki96818

happy 40th to me myself and i...  bought me a rolex to celebrate 40 years on this beautiful earth!  datejust 31 mm rose gold with diamond marker six and mop dial


----------



## baghagg

moki96818 said:


> View attachment 3988998
> 
> 
> happy 40th to me myself and i...  bought me a rolex to celebrate 40 years on this beautiful earth!  datejust 31 mm rose gold with diamond marker six and mop dial


Stunning - this exact one is on my hit list!  Happy birthday!


----------



## Coco.lover

My Brand New Rolex arrived today! Stainless Steel 36mm with Black Diamond Dial. Purchased at Alvin Goldfard Jewelrs. They shipped to me so I saved taxes and prices were good. Also they are an Authorized Dealer. Insanely happy with my purchase.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Love this!! The black diamond dial is outstandingly beautiful - this is next on my list! 
Congrats on this beauty, very good choice!


----------



## stefaniejill

I never post but I am so excited!  Anniversary gift: 36 mm stainless date just with mop dial, fluted bezel and diamond markers!


----------



## SilverBen

Was up in NYC this week and found a bracelet that matched my oyster 39 perfectly!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

stefaniejill said:


> I never post but I am so excited!  Anniversary gift: 36 mm stainless date just with mop dial, fluted bezel and diamond markers!



Omg sooo gorgeous!! Would love too see what this looks like on your wrist!!! Mod shot?!


----------



## stefaniejill

Here is a modeling pic of my 36 mm stainless datejust with fluted bezel, mop dial and diamond markers


----------



## deltalady

My daily driver


----------



## perpetualgirl

I have the Oyster Perpetual 34mm with the champagne dial, and it has the turquoise squares by the indices. It's sort of a crossover watch. The band is all steel, so looks quite sporty if you are wearing jeans. With some bracelets it looks dressier. It's not dainty - it's more of a larger look that some women are liking now  It cost about $4200 new. It keeps excellent time, too. Only off by about 3 seconds or less per week!


----------



## Missheo

36 Datejust. SS & WG jubilee bracelet, MOP, with diamond markers & bezel


----------



## coxswain1

Anniversary trip to Portland. Came home with this. I  tax free shopping!


----------



## jpezmom

coxswain1 said:


> Anniversary trip to Portland. Came home with this. I  tax free shopping!
> View attachment 4011110


Beautiful!  Can you provide the details on your watch (looks like a two tone with silver dial)?  I am also considering a trip to Portland this summer for the tax savings, too.   But am exploring what configuration I want.  If you liked the retailer, can you send me the store and rep name?  Happy anniversary - enjoy your new watch!


----------



## perpetualgirl

Had to repost now that I figured out how to do my own photos, and wanted to post my new arrival.... My original steel 34 Oyster Perpetual "white grape" wears pretty large, and is very sporty. And...hubby just gave me the 31 rolesor Datejust yellow gold two tone with silver dial (glows in the dark all night) for my 50th bday  The new watches for 2018 are all rose gold, so wanted to get yellow gold before the pickings get slim. My Rolex dealer in my area gave us a great discount on the Datejust.


----------



## perpetualgirl

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Was up in NYC this week and found a bracelet that matched my oyster 39 perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003817


My champagne/white grape dial 34mm is from the same "family" as yours. My hubby wears the 39 blue dial with the little green squares. It's such a great watch!! I also like that there are no cyclops on them. Gives it a unique look.


----------



## SilverBen

perpetualgirl said:


> My champagne/white grape dial 34mm is from the same "family" as yours. My hubby wears the 39 blue dial with the little green squares. It's such a great watch!! I also like that there are no cyclops on them. Gives it a unique look.



Yes, I love the blue with green too! And yes, without the cyclopes window it does have a unique look


----------



## coxswain1

Thank you! It’s the steel and white gold, 36mm, oyster band, fluted bezel, silver dial with diamond markers. it was the last one in the company. I did a lot of research/knew what I wanted, went in on Friday (2:00 cutoff) and had it overnighted for pick up on Saturday. It was a $200 deposit that they need to take in person because of the tax free thing, so not over the phone in advance. I’ll pm you the store and details later!



jpezmom said:


> Beautiful!  Can you provide the details on your watch (looks like a two tone with silver dial)?  I am also considering a trip to Portland this summer for the tax savings, too.   But am exploring what configuration I want.  If you liked the retailer, can you send me the store and rep name?  Happy anniversary - enjoy your new watch!


----------



## jpezmom

coxswain1 said:


> Thank you! It’s the steel and white gold, 36mm, oyster band, fluted bezel, silver dial with diamond markers. it was the last one in the company. I did a lot of research/knew what I wanted, went in on Friday (2:00 cutoff) and had it overnighted for pick up on Saturday. It was a $200 deposit that they need to take in person because of the tax free thing, so not over the phone in advance. I’ll pm you the store and details later!


Thank you for the details!  I have been considering the exact same watch but 31mm with jubilee bracelet.  This would be my first (and only?) Rolex so agonizing a bit about which configuration I like most. And it’s hard to try on as some stores don’t have the exact watch so always helpful to see it on others.  I would like to see the silver dial with Roman numerals but can’t tell if this is an option in the silver dial? I work in a conservative bank so trying to manage the bling factor - lol.  Thank you so much for sharing - makes me eager to decide and purchase the watch!!


----------



## coxswain1

Funny you mention Roman numerals. I was going back and forth between diamonds and RN. I could only find RN with a rhodium face (fluted bezel, oyster band) in 31 and 36mm. But I was told in Portland there were two silver faced, 34mm in the company. Came close to buying it, but I wasn’t convinced it existed. 



jpezmom said:


> Thank you for the details!  I have been considering the exact same watch but 31mm with jubilee bracelet.  This would be my first (and only?) Rolex so agonizing a bit about which configuration I like most. And it’s hard to try on as some stores don’t have the exact watch so always helpful to see it on others.  I would like to see the silver dial with Roman numerals but can’t tell if this is an option in the silver dial? I work in a conservative bank so trying to manage the bling factor - lol.  Thank you so much for sharing - makes me eager to decide and purchase the watch!!


----------



## jpezmom

All my friends say to go with diamonds as you can never go wrong with more diamonds!  But I'm also liking the classic Roman numerals.  Too many options - all are good and make it even harder to decide.  I'm constantly configuring different options on the Rolex website!!


----------



## jpezmom

perpetualgirl said:


> Had to repost now that I figured out how to do my own photos, and wanted to post my new arrival.... My original steel 34 Oyster Perpetual "white grape" wears pretty large, and is very sporty. And...hubby just gave me the 31 rolesor Datejust yellow gold two tone with silver dial (glows in the dark all night) for my 50th bday  The new watches for 2018 are all rose gold, so wanted to get yellow gold before the pickings get slim. My Rolex dealer in my area gave us a great discount on the Datejust.


Love both watches!!  So sweet of your husband to buy you such a gorgeous watch for your birthday -- you'll always think of him when you wear it.  Congrats!


----------



## Jfiske

Just got this today! 36mm two-tone everose Datejust on a jubilee band! My dream watch!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My boyfriend also bought his dream watch today! A solid yellow gold Submariner!


----------



## sprinkle52

Hi all

So many lovely watches in this thread. I am currently trying to choose my first and maybe only rolex. I think I am leaning towards the 28mm with a white dial. I’ve posted some pictures below, the first is of a 31mm, the next two are 28mm with silver dial and the last two are 28mm with a white dial. Things can look different with slightly different lightening! What do you all think?


----------



## UpUpnAway

sprinkle52 said:


> Hi all
> 
> So many lovely watches in this thread. I am currently trying to choose my first and maybe only rolex. I think I am leaning towards the 28mm with a white dial. I’ve posted some pictures below, the first is of a 31mm, the next two are 28mm with silver dial and the last two are 28mm with a white dial. Things can look different with slightly different lightening! What do you all think?



I like the 31mm in white. I'm big on legibility and the Rolex white is very crisp. I also vote 31 bc I think when people get older, their eyesight tends to go. I know for me personally if I were to buy a very expensive watch, I'd want one that I can easily read and use for the long haul.  I, too, am now considering my one and only Rolex. The 31mm two tone with white dial and romans is in my top three . My first choice at the moment is a 31mm two tone jubilee, black dial, with line markers.


----------



## nvie

sprinkle52 said:


> Hi all
> 
> So many lovely watches in this thread. I am currently trying to choose my first and maybe only rolex. I think I am leaning towards the 28mm with a white dial. I’ve posted some pictures below, the first is of a 31mm, the next two are 28mm with silver dial and the last two are 28mm with a white dial. Things can look different with slightly different lightening! What do you all think?



I like 31mm as it’s easier to see the date. 31mm or known as boy size have been around for a long time. Whereas the ladies size has changed from 24 to 26 and now 28mm. I love the combination except loving the silver dial better but if you have the budget, go for the white Mother of Pearl dial, they are just amazing.


----------



## chessmont

both sizes look good on you.  If you plan to keep it for a very long time the 31 might be better due to another poster mentioning easier to see the date.  (I also prefer white dial for long term) I have a 26 mm with white dial and Romans and I like it but can't read the date any more unless in very bright light (I'm 61)  GL with your choices


----------



## CoastalCouture

chessmont said:


> both sizes look good on you.  If you plan to keep it for a very long time the 31 might be better due to another poster mentioning easier to see the date.  (I also prefer white dial for long term) I have a 26 mm with white dial and Romans and I like it but can't read the date any more unless in very bright light (I'm 61)  GL with your choices



If you were buying a watch today, what dial would you prefer? I am your age and I’d like to be able to easily read the time.


----------



## sprinkle52

Thanks for the replies! I do plan to keep the watch for a long time, I am currently 28. I did like the 31mm, however I felt it was a bit flashy. I want to be able to wear it to work as well as day to day, I am quite conservative and wouldn’t want to draw attention to the fact I’ve treated myself to such a luxury! I have attached another picture below of some 31mm.

Thanks again!


----------



## jpezmom

sprinkle52 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I do plan to keep the watch for a long time, I am currently 28. I did like the 31mm, however I felt it was a bit flashy. I want to be able to wear it to work as well as day to day, I am quite conservative and wouldn’t want to draw attention to the fact I’ve treated myself to such a luxury! I have attached another picture below of some 31mm.
> 
> Thanks again!


I like the 31mm with silver dial.  The silver seems to blend in more so less “flashy”/bright than white.  I think this is the watch I would like as well so appreciate you sharing the photos.  All are beautiful and look great on you!


----------



## Orchidlady

sprinkle52 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I do plan to keep the watch for a long time, I am currently 28. I did like the 31mm, however I felt it was a bit flashy. I want to be able to wear it to work as well as day to day, I am quite conservative and wouldn’t want to draw attention to the fact I’ve treated myself to such a luxury! I have attached another picture below of some 31mm.
> 
> Thanks again!


Normally I would like the silver dial more but with the Roman Numerals I think the white dial looks cleaner and more crisp. I got the 31mm and I thought it’s less dressy than the smaller sizes. I can dress it up or down with jeans and T-shirts.


----------



## 26Alexandra

sprinkle52 said:


> Hi all
> 
> So many lovely watches in this thread. I am currently trying to choose my first and maybe only rolex. I think I am leaning towards the 28mm with a white dial. I’ve posted some pictures below, the first is of a 31mm, the next two are 28mm with silver dial and the last two are 28mm with a white dial. Things can look different with slightly different lightening! What do you all think?



I prefer 28mm with a silver dial. Classic, timeless, day to day wear.


----------



## LV_4ever

sprinkle52 said:


> Hi all
> 
> So many lovely watches in this thread. I am currently trying to choose my first and maybe only rolex. I think I am leaning towards the 28mm with a white dial. I’ve posted some pictures below, the first is of a 31mm, the next two are 28mm with silver dial and the last two are 28mm with a white dial. Things can look different with slightly different lightening! What do you all think?



I vote 28mm white dial. Beautiful and timeless. You have a small wrist and the 28 looks perfect. I have a 26 white dial for almost 30 years and I still love it.


----------



## LV_4ever

Here is mine- purchased as a gift by my parents in the late 1980s and still going strong!


----------



## chessmont

CoastalCouture said:


> If you were buying a watch today, what dial would you prefer? I am your age and I’d like to be able to easily read the time.



Currently I have a 36 mm Pink Flower dial that I've had for 6-7 years.  It is slightly hard to read now but the size of the watch offsets that some.  If I were to buy another watch today, I would go with a white dial and Gold Romans, one of my favorite combinations.  I have a 26 mm in that configuration, but now I can't read the date unless in very good lighting...can't say what size I'd get but certainly not smaller than 31 mm.  Would have to make sure I could read the date on that size.


----------



## CoastalCouture

I wonder how easy to read the dark dials are, such as black and navy?


----------



## chessmont

CoastalCouture said:


> I wonder how easy to read the dark dials are, such as black and navy?



Well my Black SS Submariner is great LOL!  Big face and lights up in the dark!  But not appropriate for all occasions


----------



## UpUpnAway

Size aside,


CoastalCouture said:


> I wonder how easy to read the dark dials are, such as black and navy?


Based on my perusal about this topic on the rolexforums, it appears that black dial or white dial with contrasting hands are best for visibility. Navy is also good. Size is also important.


----------



## Missheo

UpUpnAway said:


> I like the 31mm in white. I'm big on legibility and the Rolex white is very crisp. I also vote 31 bc I think when people get older, their eyesight tends to go. I know for me personally if I were to buy a very expensive watch, I'd want one that I can easily read and use for the long haul.  I, too, am now considering my one and only Rolex. The 31mm two tone with white dial and romans is in my top three . My first choice at the moment is a 31mm two tone jubilee, black dial, with line markers.



I’m planning to get this same combo! But in 36 and with diamond markers. I need to go see it in person, to see if it wows me as much as it does in pictures


----------



## AppleTea1

Datejust 26mm. I was able to purchase one even though it’s now been discontinued. I’m happy since I have tiny wrists. The 28mm was just too big for my taste. I love the champagne dial and fluted bezel. It goes well with my yellow diamond engagement ring[emoji173]️


----------



## jpezmom

AppleTea1 said:


> Datejust 26mm. I was able to purchase one even though it’s now been discontinued. I’m happy since I have tiny wrists. The 28mm was just too big for my taste. I love the champagne dial and fluted bezel. It goes well with my yellow diamond engagement ring[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4022127


Love this!  I am considering the same watch in 31 but with silver dial.  Congrats - it’s perfect with your rings too!


----------



## AppleTea1

jpezmom said:


> Love this!  I am considering the same watch in 31 but with silver dial.  Congrats - it’s perfect with your rings too!



Thanks! Keep us posted with your watch picture if you end up getting one[emoji16]


----------



## txstats

UpUpnAway said:


> I like the 31mm in white. I'm big on legibility and the Rolex white is very crisp. I also vote 31 bc I think when people get older, their eyesight tends to go. I know for me personally if I were to buy a very expensive watch, I'd want one that I can easily read and use for the long haul.  I, too, am now considering my one and only Rolex. The 31mm two tone with white dial and romans is in my top three . My first choice at the moment is a 31mm two tone jubilee, black dial, with line markers.



I have this combo in 26. It’s very elegant yet understated. Love black dials. I have another one with same face in 31 but ss not tt.


----------



## txstats

sprinkle52 said:


> Hi all
> 
> So many lovely watches in this thread. I am currently trying to choose my first and maybe only rolex. I think I am leaning towards the 28mm with a white dial. I’ve posted some pictures below, the first is of a 31mm, the next two are 28mm with silver dial and the last two are 28mm with a white dial. Things can look different with slightly different lightening! What do you all think?



I like the 28 in white!


----------



## Gourmetgal

31mm Everose DJ with pink dial.


----------



## Zucnarf

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4031568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31mm Everose DJ with pink dial.



Omg!
Loveeee your watch but that ring!!!
Gorgeus both!


----------



## LV.

Do any of the ladies on here have a Submariner watch? If so, do you ever receive comments that it’s too masculine?


----------



## JeanGranger

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4031568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31mm Everose DJ with pink dial.



Congratulations. Great choice. It looks fabulous on you


----------



## chessmont

LV. said:


> Do any of the ladies on here have a Submariner watch? If so, do you ever receive comments that it’s too masculine?



I have a SS Black Sub and mostly I just get envious compliments from guys, LOL.  Have been asked by my aunt if it was heavy that's all.  I said, you get used to it.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Wheeee! very pretty. Great choice.


----------



## UpUpnAway

mangowife said:


> I think I confused you! [emoji39]
> 
> I have:
> 
> 26mm datejust, ss/wg, white face with Roman numerals, fluted bezel, jubilee band
> 
> 31mm datejust, ss/wg, black face with stick markers (that glow in the dark!), smooth bezel, oyster bracelet
> 
> I'm thinking of trading in the 31mm for the same size but fluted bezel and jubilee (and I've found I like a lighter face - prob will go with white although pink has caught my eye too. I don't want silver as I like some contrast between face and markers). I thought the smooth bezel and oyster would work for my "casual", everyday watch, plus it's diff than my 26, but I think it's too sporty for me. My style is a bit more dressy and I like the bling of the fluted bezel and jubilee. However, I like the size.
> 
> I'll be wearing my 26mm to a wedding tomorrow. I want to keep it as my smaller, more "formal" watch.
> 
> Would it be silly to have the exact same style, dial, markers, in a 26mm and 31mm? Because that's kinda how I'm leaning but seems silly!
> 
> Eventually I want a gold Rolex, prob in the 26mm size. Not sure datejust or president. One day...



We have similar tastes in watches! Question - did you find the black dial difficult to read? Or did you just tire of it? If you DO get a white dial, would you get it with stick markers as well? I like the white but worry there won't be enough contrast with the markers. Or maybe there will be?

By the way, I love the sporty watch you have (domed bezel, oyster bracelet). That is the perfect watch for my casual lifestyle. But it is too casual for those occasions when I'd want to dress up a bit (can count on one hand foe the entire year).  But the jubilee/fluted combo is more versatile bc it can be dressed up or down. On the other hand, it is a bit blingy, still, for the 99% of the time I am casual and understated. 

Sigh, I cannot decide!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4031568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31mm Everose DJ with pink dial.


Thanks...the rings were an anniversary upgrade and I bought the watch for my birthday!  It’s been a banner year!


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## mangowife

UpUpnAway said:


> We have similar tastes in watches! Question - did you find the black dial difficult to read? Or did you just tire of it? If you DO get a white dial, would you get it with stick markers as well? I like the white but worry there won't be enough contrast with the markers. Or maybe there will be?
> 
> By the way, I love the sporty watch you have (domed bezel, oyster bracelet). That is the perfect watch for my casual lifestyle. But it is too casual for those occasions when I'd want to dress up a bit (can count on one hand foe the entire year).  But the jubilee/fluted combo is more versatile bc it can be dressed up or down. On the other hand, it is a bit blingy, still, for the 99% of the time I am casual and understated.
> 
> Sigh, I cannot decide!



Hi! Cool, similar taste! The black face isn’t hard to read at all. I just prefer the white, which i think is more feminine and less sporty, which I prefer. 

I hear ya about the domed bezel/oyster vs the fluted bezel/jubilee. Hard choice, both are beautiful and have their use. One comment I’ll add is the oyster bracelet has bigger “links” and therefore isn’t as bendy as the jubilee, if you know what I mean. It results in a chunkier feel which to me means I’d want it a bit looser/bugger than with a jubilee.

I’ve kept my Rolexes, haven’t made any changes in my collection... lately I’ve been wearing my Apple Watch exclusively and it makes me wonder if this means the end of my watch collection!


----------



## 336

LV. said:


> Do any of the ladies on here have a Submariner watch? If so, do you ever receive comments that it’s too masculine?


I wear a green sub most days and the only comments I get are from men who are like woah nice watch! I love it, you get used to the weight pretty quickly!


----------



## b_illy

Hello everyone! Been going through this thread from the first page! I’m obsessed with all the gorgeous watches I’ve seen. Here are mine, hope to add a couple more in the future!

Tt 31 datejust, silver dial, scattered diamond bezel
	

		
			
		

		
	





Pearlmaster 34, Everose gold, chocolate dial




For some reason they look slight larger on me in the photos than in reality.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jpezmom

b_illy said:


> Hello everyone! Been going through this thread from the first page! I’m obsessed with all the gorgeous watches I’ve seen. Here are mine, hope to add a couple more in the future!
> 
> Tt 31 datejust, silver dial, scattered diamond bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038566
> View attachment 4038567
> 
> 
> Pearlmaster 34, Everose gold, chocolate dial
> View attachment 4038568
> View attachment 4038569
> 
> 
> For some reason they look slight larger on me in the photos than in reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Two gorgeous watches!  I love the diamond VI.


----------



## nvie

b_illy said:


> Hello everyone! Been going through this thread from the first page! I’m obsessed with all the gorgeous watches I’ve seen. Here are mine, hope to add a couple more in the future!
> 
> Tt 31 datejust, silver dial, scattered diamond bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038566
> View attachment 4038567
> 
> 
> Pearlmaster 34, Everose gold, chocolate dial
> View attachment 4038568
> View attachment 4038569
> 
> 
> For some reason they look slight larger on me in the photos than in reality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love your Pearlmaster, it has the exact combination I have in mind [emoji4]


----------



## b_illy

jpezmom said:


> Two gorgeous watches!  I love the diamond VI.





nvie said:


> Love your Pearlmaster, it has the exact combination I have in mind [emoji4]



Thanks ladies!  I love them too  ... I got both of them last year around fall, so I feel like whenever I'm out they're hiding under winter jackets and sweaters.. Can't wait for nicer weather so I can actually see them when I wear them, haha!


----------



## emo4488

I almost splurged on a 31mm while in portland (tax free!)! But my husband commented that It looked too big on me. What do you all think? Should I redirect my energy into the 28mm?


----------



## danielG

emo4488 said:


> I almost splurged on a 31mm while in portland (tax free!)! But my husband commented that It looked too big on me. What do you all think? Should I redirect my energy into the 28mm?



i am with your husband ... sorry


----------



## Gourmetgal

I think the 31 looks perfect on you.  It isn’t really considered oversize, in fact it is in the small category on the Rolex sight but the size makes it a great everyday size and still easy to wear.  Tax free is good.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

1perbrand said:


> My latest addition after much thinking cos the dial colour for 28mm are just kinda of "not me" but I do not want another 31mm


Can you please advise the color of the dial?


----------



## jpezmom

emo4488 said:


> I almost splurged on a 31mm while in portland (tax free!)! But my husband commented that It looked too big on me. What do you all think? Should I redirect my energy into the 28mm?


I think this looks great on you!  Agree with the previous poster that the 31mm is a versatile size.  This is the exact watch I am considering as well.  And I am petite at 5’. Do you have photos wearing the 28mm?


----------



## gagabag

emo4488 said:


> I almost splurged on a 31mm while in portland (tax free!)! But my husband commented that It looked too big on me. What do you all think? Should I redirect my energy into the 28mm?



I think it looks just right on you. 28mm, to me is just too small for daily wear.


----------



## luvchnl

emo4488 said:


> I almost splurged on a 31mm while in portland (tax free!)! But my husband commented that It looked too big on me. What do you all think? Should I redirect my energy into the 28mm?



I think the 28 will be a more long lasting classic size for you.  That 31 on you looks the same on you as the 36 does on me.  The 31 looks to be a bit larger on you compared to maybe someone else.  The 28mm is beautiful and I think would look nice on your wrist for years, but if you're wanting the larger watch look then go for what your heart desires.


----------



## hja

emo4488 said:


> I almost splurged on a 31mm while in portland (tax free!)! But my husband commented that It looked too big on me. What do you all think? Should I redirect my energy into the 28mm?


The 31mm looks perfect on you.


----------



## emo4488

jpezmom said:


> I think this looks great on you!  Agree with the previous poster that the 31mm is a versatile size.  This is the exact watch I am considering as well.  And I am petite at 5’. Do you have photos wearing the 28mm?


Not yet! I was convinced the 31 was what I wanted. I wear a 15 in the love.


----------



## emo4488

luvchnl said:


> I think the 28 will be a more long lasting classic size for you.  That 31 on you looks the same on you as the 36 does on me.  The 31 looks to be a bit larger on you compared to maybe someone else.  The 28mm is beautiful and I think would look nice on your wrist for years, but if you're wanting the larger watch look then go for what your heart desires.


Thanks! That what I am thinking too..a 31 on me looks like a 36 on others..my wrists are ridiculously small that I can wear kids jewelery (15 in love fits generously). I am now  guessing that I could never feel comfortable wearing the 31 to work and meetings! It is gorgeous but probably too blingy for everyday.


----------



## emo4488

Here are some others just for eye candy! I wonder if the last one was a 28??? These photos were from last year.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Shouldn’t worry about bling with a simple TT.  Even with diamond markers it’s a very understated watch and 3mm difference isn’t going to make it “blingier”.


----------



## jpezmom

emo4488 said:


> Here are some others just for eye candy! I wonder if the last one was a 28??? These photos were from last year.


The 28 looks great on you, too!  Sounds like you may be self conscious with the larger 31.  Go with what you feel most comfortable with.  There is no bad choice here.  Let’s us know what you choose!


----------



## Zucnarf

emo4488 said:


> I almost splurged on a 31mm while in portland (tax free!)! But my husband commented that It looked too big on me. What do you all think? Should I redirect my energy into the 28mm?



31 for sure


----------



## lilsweetie

Coco.lover said:


> My Brand New Rolex arrived today! Stainless Steel 36mm with Black Diamond Dial. Purchased at Alvin Goldfard Jewelrs. They shipped to me so I saved taxes and prices were good. Also they are an Authorized Dealer. Insanely happy with my purchase.


We are watch twins!


----------



## Gourmetgal

lilsweetie said:


> We are watch twins!


Looks great with white!  I’m considering the same watch but with a dark blue dial.  Love the clean look.


----------



## Coco.lover

We clearly have amazing taste!!!


lilsweetie said:


> We are watch twins!


----------



## EpiFanatic

I got this 26 when I was 26 and have worn it for 20 years. I am now looking at a 34.  This deteriorating eyesight is no joke.  I have super tiny wrists but the 34 still looks good. It may look big at first. You just need to give the eyes a couple of days to adjust. 
So I definitely vote for bigger, at least 31.


----------



## vivi24

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi @Rhl2987  yes I’m so excited for you and yes let’s go thru this journey together!  I’ve attached some photos of my yellow gold 36mm as well as my most recent buy- 36mm white gold/ stainless steel which I got 2 weeks back on Valentine’s Day  the leather strap is definitely on my radar! Will be looking forward to seeing photos after your trip to the AD tomorrow!




Hi! Your watches are gorgeous! Do you mind sharing how much your gold watch was? There are no prices for all gold watches on the website. You can PM me if you’d like. TIA!


----------



## MayyaS

AppleTea1 said:


> Datejust 26mm. I was able to purchase one even though it’s now been discontinued. I’m happy since I have tiny wrists. The 28mm was just too big for my taste. I love the champagne dial and fluted bezel. It goes well with my yellow diamond engagement ring[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4022127


Perfection)


----------



## janovch

Here's mine!

It's hard to capture the real life colours of the MOP


----------



## txstats

I thought I’d share this with y’all.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...udents-cant-read-schools-still-use/580935002/

I will be very sad if Rolex doesn’t survive this digital era.


----------



## kemilia

I truly think Rolex will do ok. 

While all generations are different and drive the older ones nuts ("why back in my day, I walked 5 miles to school in snow 10 feet deep"), this particular group seems to have extra help coming from "experts" that is really not helping them--like analog vs. digital, cursive vs. we-don't-need-to-teach-cursive, etc. Hopefully this swings back to middle soon.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Would I be able to wear a stainless steel/Wg bezel Rolex with this bracelet on the other wrist or is that too much difference in metals?

If I go with a stainless steel, does a white face or MOP/ silver look best?  I want the dial to stand out but still look “classy”

Yes I have looked at a million pictures, totally stuck!


----------



## Gourmetgal

They will probably look fine together.  The bracelet is probably not an everyday piece, right?  So go with a wathch that works with most of your other jewelry.  I recently almost bought a Rolex with MOP dial and after trying it on I felt it was too reflective and flashy.  It was also hard to read.  On SS white, silver and black dials all look great.  Instead of spending on MOP dial consider diamond markers!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Gourmetgal said:


> They will probably look fine together.  The bracelet is probably not an everyday piece, right?  So go with a wathch that works with most of your other jewelry.  I recently almost bought a Rolex with MOP dial and after trying it on I felt it was too reflective and flashy.  It was also hard to read.  On SS white, silver and black dials all look great.  Instead of spending on MOP dial consider diamond markers!



I went with a two tone fluted bezel silver dial with diamonds.  Going to give the two tone one more try!  I still want a SS one though....I need to stop coming on this forum!


----------



## CoastalCouture

wantabalenciaga said:


> I went with a two tone fluted bezel silver dial with diamonds.  Going to give the two tone one more try!  I still want a SS one though....I need to stop coming on this forum!


Good choice! I think you will be happy with it. Two tone is so versatile and those diamonds will bring a smile to your face every time you look at it.


----------



## fruitybunch

I just wish it wouldn't so difficult to buy a Rolex in London. I have to fly to a different country to pick one up. It's impossible to get a Sub or Pepsi steel here. Now flying to Denmark to get one, but I heard you only have to wait roughly a month in Switzerland itself. Next time, I might check there...


----------



## yslvchanel

Splurged on my upcoming milestone birthday - Datejust 28 TT yellow gold silver dial with diamond markers.  [emoji7]


----------



## CoastalCouture

yslvchanel said:


> Splurged on my upcoming milestone birthday - Datejust 28 TT yellow gold silver dial with diamond markers.  [emoji7]
> View attachment 4065877



Classic. This size is perfect for you. Happy Birthday!


----------



## yslvchanel

CoastalCouture said:


> Classic. This size is perfect for you. Happy Birthday!



Thank you so much!  Something to celebrate for growing older and hopefully wiser!


----------



## nvie

yslvchanel said:


> Splurged on my upcoming milestone birthday - Datejust 28 TT yellow gold silver dial with diamond markers.  [emoji7]
> View attachment 4065877



Great combination! Happy Birthday [emoji3]


----------



## corezone

This is my new 36mm TT Datejust. It's my first Rolex, I usually choose Cartier, but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## fruitybunch

Looks nice! I like the Roman numerals on the dial


----------



## MySharona

corezone said:


> This is my new 36mm TT Datejust. It's my first Rolex, I usually choose Cartier, but I'm enjoying it.


Beautiful! Love the smooth bezel on that.


----------



## yslvchanel

nvie said:


> Great combination! Happy Birthday [emoji3]



Thank you!!


----------



## vtachgyrl

My 31 domed bezel with diamonds


----------



## corezone

fruitybunch said:


> Looks nice! I like the Roman numerals on the dial



Thank you, I love the look of Roman numerals too.


----------



## corezone

MySharona said:


> Beautiful! Love the smooth bezel on that.



Thank you.  When I first started looking at Rolex I knew I wanted two tone, a smooth bevel and a jubilee bracelet - it was quite difficult choosing, as there were so many geat combinations to try on.


----------



## fruitybunch

Sounds like you went to a great store, as the ones I want to try don't get stocked as they will be sold straight away after arrival.


----------



## corezone

fruitybunch said:


> Sounds like you went to a great store, as the ones I want to try don't get stocked as they will be sold straight away after arrival.


I've had to visit quite a few different stores as they all seem to have different stock.


----------



## Zucnarf

yslvchanel said:


> Splurged on my upcoming milestone birthday - Datejust 28 TT yellow gold silver dial with diamond markers.  [emoji7]
> View attachment 4065877



Wonderful


----------



## kiwishopper

janovch said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> It's hard to capture the real life colours of the MOP



This is my ultimate dream watch....RG..with that beautiful pink MOP! So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Itz1997

Love all these watch pictures; you all have some gorgeous watches! Does anyone have the aubergine colour dial with everose/SS combo? Seen this in the store window and it's a stunning combination but would love to see it worn if possible - TIA!


----------



## Zucnarf

Have you girls noticed the difference between new Datejust 36 and old one? I just love the new one, tried today in the store and the size is similiar but looks softer, more feminine..


----------



## Missheo

For my first Rolex I ended up getting an all steel & white gold datejust jubilee chain with diamond bezel & markers. Now I want something that would be easier to wear daily. I originally wanted to get two toned jubilee w silver dial and diamond markers but I’m worried it might be a bit tooo similar to the one I have already. I was also considering switching it up a little and doing the same configuration but with a black dial. Which looks better? Jubilee or oyster bracelet?


----------



## 26Alexandra

Missheo said:


> For my first Rolex I ended up getting an all steel & white gold datejust jubilee chain with diamond bezel & markers. Now I want something that would be easier to wear daily. I originally wanted to get two toned jubilee w silver dial and diamond markers but I’m worried it might be a bit tooo similar to the one I have already. I was also considering switching it up a little and doing the same configuration but with a black dial. Which looks better? Jubilee or oyster bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 4080789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080790



I think this watch looks best with an oyster bracelet.


----------



## Zucnarf

Missheo said:


> For my first Rolex I ended up getting an all steel & white gold datejust jubilee chain with diamond bezel & markers. Now I want something that would be easier to wear daily. I originally wanted to get two toned jubilee w silver dial and diamond markers but I’m worried it might be a bit tooo similar to the one I have already. I was also considering switching it up a little and doing the same configuration but with a black dial. Which looks better? Jubilee or oyster bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 4080789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080790



Dear Missheo,
Your first Rolex is the combo I would so Like to see on wrist!! Can you post a pic please?


----------



## Gourmetgal

Missheo said:


> For my first Rolex I ended up getting an all steel & white gold datejust jubilee chain with diamond bezel & markers. Now I want something that would be easier to wear daily. I originally wanted to get two toned jubilee w silver dial and diamond markers but I’m worried it might be a bit tooo similar to the one I have already. I was also considering switching it up a little and doing the same configuration but with a black dial. Which looks better? Jubilee or oyster bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 4080789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080790


Oyster, especially since you already have a Jubilee.


----------



## diva lee

Missheo said:


> For my first Rolex I ended up getting an all steel & white gold datejust jubilee chain with diamond bezel & markers. Now I want something that would be easier to wear daily. I originally wanted to get two toned jubilee w silver dial and diamond markers but I’m worried it might be a bit tooo similar to the one I have already. I was also considering switching it up a little and doing the same configuration but with a black dial. Which looks better? Jubilee or oyster bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 4080789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080790



I slightly prefer the oyster bracelet. It gives the watch a more causal, sporty vibe that works for everyday wear. It’s also different enough from your other Rolex to justify the purchase!


----------



## Missheo

Zucnarf said:


> Dear Missheo,
> Your first Rolex is the combo I would so Like to see on wrist!! Can you post a pic please?


----------



## Missheo

26Alexandra said:


> I think this watch looks best with an oyster bracelet.





Zucnarf said:


> Dear Missheo,
> Your first Rolex is the combo I would so Like to see on wrist!! Can you post a pic please?





Gourmetgal said:


> Oyster, especially since you already have a Jubilee.





diva lee said:


> I slightly prefer the oyster bracelet. It gives the watch a more causal, sporty vibe that works for everyday wear. It’s also different enough from your other Rolex to justify the purchase!



Thank you ladies for all your input!

This is what I originally wanted but as I mentioned it may be too similar to the one I ended up purchasing.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Missheo said:


> Thank you ladies for all your input!
> 
> This is what I originally wanted but as I mentioned it may be too similar to the one I ended up purchasing.
> 
> View attachment 4081381



If you want to really change up the look, have you considered going smaller?


----------



## Missheo

CoastalCouture said:


> If you want to really change up the look, have you considered going smaller?



I tried on the 31 and I didn’t really like how it looked on me. And for the 2nd one I want something more casual so I do prefer the larger size.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Zucnarf said:


> Have you girls noticed the difference between new Datejust 36 and old one? I just love the new one, tried today in the store and the size is similiar but looks softer, more feminine..


What is different with the new 36 mm? It looks totally the same for me, I mean I read that it is somehow new but can’t figure out what it is they actually updated. I just saw that they discontinued a lot of colors in the diamond dials but also added two gorgeous dials with diamond VI and IX (dark grey and pink) which I love! Maybe anyone has a real life pic?


----------



## LovingDiamonds




----------



## Zucnarf

LovingDiamonds said:


> What is different with the new 36 mm? It looks totally the same for me, I mean I read that it is somehow new but can’t figure out what it is they actually updated. I just saw that they discontinued a lot of colors in the diamond dials but also added two gorgeous dials with diamond VI and IX (dark grey and pink) which I love! Maybe anyone has a real life pic?



I will try to Make comparison pics,
But new model really looks softer on wrist.
My english is not so good unfortunatelly


----------



## Zucnarf

LovingDiamonds said:


> What is different with the new 36 mm? It looks totally the same for me, I mean I read that it is somehow new but can’t figure out what it is they actually updated. I just saw that they discontinued a lot of colors in the diamond dials but also added two gorgeous dials with diamond VI and IX (dark grey and pink) which I love! Maybe anyone has a real life pic?



When you don’t have them side by side, at first, there is no way to know it.
But now, every time I see them in store or on people I know to tell if it is the new model.

So, this is the old model:



And this is the new:




For the new one, The bracelet begins immediately at the bezel.
And the sides are less wide.
Also, the new one is not possibile to change the bracelet.


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Wow thanks for posting! It’s not easy to see since they are not side by side but I get what you mean. Is it true that they changed the hidden clasp in the jubilee bracelet for the big oyster clasp? That would be such a shame!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

LovingDiamonds said:


> Wow thanks for posting! It’s not easy to see since they are not side by side but I get what you mean. Is it true that they changed the hidden clasp in the jubilee bracelet for the big oyster clasp? That would be such a shame!!!



Yes and the clasp!
It seems like the old one got stucked on the clothes..
But to me it was soooo pretty!!


----------



## lvmon

This is my very first Rolex, it’s Oyster Perpetual no date champagne 34, picked it up yesterday. Contemplating exchanging to the date just 34. 

https://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust/m115200-0005.html

Please help me decide


----------



## Gourmetgal

Zucnarf said:


> When you don’t have them side by side, at first, there is no way to know it.
> But now, every time I see them in store or on people I know to tell if it is the new model.
> 
> So, this is the old model:
> View attachment 4084919
> 
> 
> And this is the new:
> 
> View attachment 4084921
> 
> 
> For the new one, The bracelet begins immediately at the bezel.
> And the sides are less wide.
> Also, the new one is not possibile to change the bracelet.


The movement is also different on some of the new models...longer reserve time.


----------



## SilverBen

lvmon said:


> This is my very first Rolex, it’s Oyster Perpetual no date champagne 34, picked it up yesterday. Contemplating exchanging to the date just 34.
> 
> https://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust/m115200-0005.html
> 
> Please help me decide



I have the oyster 39 with rhodium dial and love it! Something about not having the date window is just sleeker and simpler to me, but it is totally up to your preference! If you have regrets on not getting the datejust then exchange, if you plan on wearing it everyday/often you want to make sure you have no regrets!


----------



## lilsweetie

My new addition! Dj 31 TT everose/as with pink diamond dial.


----------



## nvie

lvmon said:


> This is my very first Rolex, it’s Oyster Perpetual no date champagne 34, picked it up yesterday. Contemplating exchanging to the date just 34.
> 
> https://www.rolex.com/watches/datejust/m115200-0005.html
> 
> Please help me decide



I would keep it but if you want a Datejust 34, I would go for this instead.....


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

My first Rolex! Enjoying it for a couple of days now and cannot take my eyes of it [emoji7]


----------



## 26Alexandra

lilsweetie said:


> My new addition! Dj 31 TT everose/as with pink diamond dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086732



Gorgeous watch!! [emoji7]


----------



## lvmon

Gourmetgal said:


> The movement is also different on some of the new models...longer reserve time.


Thanks. I do love the simplicity of not having a date.
Keeping this one...


----------



## lvmon

nvie said:


> I would keep it but if you want a Datejust 34, I would go for this instead.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087121


Thanks. I feel the champiagne color is more suitable for my age and casual styling. Keeping this.


----------



## syh

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> My first Rolex! Enjoying it for a couple of days now and cannot take my eyes of it [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088886



Congratulations, it looks beautiful! What size is it?


----------



## lvmon

syh said:


> Congratulations, it looks beautiful! What size is it?


Thanks. 
It’s a 34.


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

lvmon said:


> Thanks.
> It’s a 34.


Thanks! Its a DJ 36 with black diamond dial!


----------



## CoastalCouture

lvmon said:


> Thanks. I do love the simplicity of not having a date.
> Keeping this one...



Yay! I love this on you.


----------



## Cclover2013

Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? ❤️❤️ Much appreciated!!


----------



## baghagg

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Much appreciated!!


Silver!  Love the monochromatic look.


----------



## Cclover2013

baghagg said:


> Silver!  Love the monochromatic look.


Thank you!


----------



## goldengirl123

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? ❤️❤️ Much appreciated!!



I prefer the white dial. I think it will be easier to read in the long run.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Much appreciated!!



I prefer the white dial with Roman numerals. I just got this in a 31. Couldn’t be happier.


----------



## UpUpnAway

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? ❤️❤️ Much appreciated!!


I like the white dial. It's so crisp. I like the silver but I thought it was harder to read the time at a glance.


----------



## Cclover2013

Thank you ladies!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## 26Alexandra

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Much appreciated!!



Definitely silver!


----------



## corezone

I choose the silver too.


----------



## fishnumber2

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Much appreciated!!



I would go for the silver too!


----------



## nvie

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Much appreciated!!



Is that silver or pink dial. It’s rather odd that the hour and minute hands are illuminated with Roman numeral markers. I thought the illuminated hands comes with only the index markers. Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## pennychiou

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? ❤️❤️ Much appreciated!!


I would pick silver over white here.


----------



## arliegirl

pennychiou said:


> I would pick silver over white here.


I like the blue. It's so popular they can't keep it in the stores.


----------



## Saisha

Ladies please help me! 
So I’ve made up my mind on the specifications (date just 36, two tone, white mop dial, jubilee bracelet with a fluted bezel) but I can’t make up my mind on rose gold with steel or yellow gold with steel. I have a picture with both, can you help me decide what suits me more, I’m so so confused. Thanks a bunch xxx

Top: everose with steel (not in the exact specification I’m looking for)
Bottom: yellow gold with steel (in my exact combination)
PS: I don’t mind mixing metals just looking for which watch suits my skin tone more. 

Much appreciated xx


----------



## goldengirl123

Saisha said:


> Ladies please help me!
> So I’ve made up my mind on the specifications (date just 36, two tone, white mop dial, jubilee bracelet with a fluted bezel) but I can’t make up my mind on rose gold with steel or yellow gold with steel. I have a picture with both, can you help me decide what suits me more, I’m so so confused. Thanks a bunch xxx
> 
> Top: everose with steel (not in the exact specification I’m looking for)
> Bottom: yellow gold with steel (in my exact combination)
> PS: I don’t mind mixing metals just looking for which watch suits my skin tone more.
> 
> Much appreciated xx
> 
> View attachment 4107094


My vote would be #2; but they are both beautiful!


----------



## yslvchanel

@ Saisha - The 2nd picture yellow gold with diamond markers.


----------



## corezone

I prefer the yellow gold too.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gourmetgal

In the second photo your skintone is completely different from the first so not sure which color metal would look best.  Are you olive toned or rose toned?  If more neutral to rose then the Everose TT is awesome.  YG looks good on olive and tanned skin.  Fun decision!  I like the configuration you’ve chosen...


----------



## Saisha

goldengirl123 said:


> My vote would be #2; but they are both beautiful!


Thank you. Leaning on that too


----------



## Saisha

Gourmetgal said:


> In the second photo your skintone is completely different from the first so not sure which color metal would look best.  Are you olive toned or rose toned?  If more neutral to rose then the Everose TT is awesome.  YG looks good on olive and tanned skin.  Fun decision!  I like the configuration you’ve chosen...



Thanks Gourmetgal, I’m olive skin toned. NC 30-35 but more tanned on the arms, even though I’m highly inclined on the yellow I felt it made my hands looks darker, maybe because the watch shined too bright (does it shine like this over time as well?) 

The rose blended in more hence the confusion, my husband loves the yellow on me but I’m not too sure. 

Since it’s going to be my one and only Rolex I want to be sure of what I want before I get it. Thanks again xx


----------



## lilsweetie

I love the rose. I have 31mm rose / ss with pink diamond dial, so I'm biased. But to me it's a better look than the gold especially in that 36mm size.


----------



## lilsweetie

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Much appreciated!!



Silver.
The white looks a little flat and I was disappointed when I saw it in person.


----------



## luvchnl

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Much appreciated!!



The silver dial will look great with both light and dark clothing.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Sounds like you may prefer everose tt.  That’s my preference because it has a less blingy look than yg.  Take a look at the darker silver, rhodium I think, dial with the everose and steel...it looks awesome!


----------



## Saisha

Gourmetgal said:


> Sounds like you may prefer everose tt.  That’s my preference because it has a less blingy look than yg.  Take a look at the darker silver, rhodium I think, dial with the everose and steel...it looks awesome!



Didn’t think of that option, will certainly go and look at it. Eek now I’m so excited. Thanks for the help xx


----------



## Missheo

Yellow gold would be my pick, gorgeous! Thats going to be my next pick up!  If  you like the tt rose, have you seen the new one with the dark rhodium dial? Its amazing


----------



## baghagg

Missheo said:


> Yellow gold would be my pick, gorgeous! Thats going to be my next pick up!  If  you like the tt rose, have you seen the new one with the dark rhodium dial? Its amazing


I've seen it in 36, does it come in 31, if you know?


----------



## CoastalCouture

baghagg said:


> I've seen it in 36, does it come in 31, if you know?



All of the current options and combinations are given on the Rolex website.


----------



## Louish




----------



## Louish

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi ladies! I’m planning to get my first mid size watch and was wondering you one do you ladies prefer, white or silver dial? ❤️❤️ Much appreciated!!



I have the silver & love it


----------



## Saisha

Thanks for your input ladies. I finally narrowed it to date just 36mm everose gold with SS, MOP dial with diamond markers, fluted bezel with jubilee bracelet. I’m so so happy and excited and haven’t stopped wearing this beauty since I got it. Here is a picture of my gorgeous watch!


----------



## hikarupanda

My eyes be like [emoji7] every time I wear this baby!


----------



## Missheo

Saisha said:


> Thanks for your input ladies. I finally narrowed it to date just 36mm everose gold with SS, MOP dial with diamond markers, fluted bezel with jubilee bracelet. I’m so so happy and excited and haven’t stopped wearing this beauty since I got it. Here is a picture of my gorgeous watch!
> 
> View attachment 4114649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114650
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114652



Gorgeous!!! Congrats


----------



## syh

My new DJ


----------



## Lou Hennessy

Hi ladies! I’m really excited to be able to join in! It was my 26th birthday last Friday and I’ve not long just got a fantastic promotion at work so I thought I’d treat myself! Here is my Lady Date Just 28mm in yellow gold and stainless steel bi metal. 
What Cartier bracelets would you recommend to compliment? Or any brand infact?


----------



## CoastalCouture

syh said:


> My new DJ



I love the diamond markets on a dark dial. Nice look!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Lou Hennessy said:


> Hi ladies! I’m really excited to be able to join in! It was my 26th birthday last Friday and I’ve not long just got a fantastic promotion at work so I thought I’d treat myself! Here is my Lady Date Just 28mm in yellow gold and stainless steel bi metal.
> What Cartier bracelets would you recommend to compliment? Or any brand infact?



Your DateJust is beautiful! Why don’t you try wearing it on its own for a while? I think a delicate chain bracelet would also be nice with a watch this size.


----------



## Lou Hennessy

CoastalCouture said:


> Your DateJust is beautiful! Why don’t you try wearing it on its own for a while? I think a delicate chain bracelet would also be nice with a watch this size.



Thanks for the advice maybe I should enjoy it alone


----------



## travelgal16

Anyone have this watch? Do you have  pictures wearing the watch? Does the oyster get scratched more easily than the jubilee? 

I need help deciding this or the jubilee.


----------



## Gourmetgal

travelgal16 said:


> Anyone have this watch? Do you have  pictures wearing the watch? Does the oyster get scratched more easily than the jubilee?
> 
> I need help deciding this or the jubilee.


They both will be scratched equally but until there is an overall patina the scratches on the Oyster will be more noticeable.  The Oyster is a little more sporty than Jubilee.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Lou Hennessy said:


> Hi ladies! I’m really excited to be able to join in! It was my 26th birthday last Friday and I’ve not long just got a fantastic promotion at work so I thought I’d treat myself! Here is my Lady Date Just 28mm in yellow gold and stainless steel bi metal.
> What Cartier bracelets would you recommend to compliment? Or any brand infact?


I would advise not to wear any bracelets with that watch.  The steel will scratch your bracelets amd the bracelets will scratch the gold on the watch.  Nice watch BTW.


----------



## travelgal16

Gourmetgal said:


> They both will be scratched equally but until there is an overall patina the scratches on the Oyster will be more noticeable.  The Oyster is a little more sporty than Jubilee.



How long does it take to develop this patina? Do you have an oyster bracelet? Could you show me what you mean?

Not many people have oysters so it's difficult to find info.


----------



## goldengirl123

travelgal16 said:


> How long does it take to develop this patina? Do you have an oyster bracelet? Could you show me what you mean?
> 
> Not many people have oysters so it's difficult to find info.



This watch is about four years old.


----------



## danielG

syh said:


> My new DJ


is it a 31mm ?


----------



## Lou Hennessy

Hi ladies I’m new here! I just got a lady Date Just in gold and stainless steel bi metal with a jubilee bracelet!


----------



## travelgal16

goldengirl123 said:


> This watch is about four years old.



This watch looks great on you! It's not as sporty as I thought it would be. Is it a 28?


----------



## goldengirl123

travelgal16 said:


> This watch looks great on you! It's not as sporty as I thought it would be. Is it a 28?


Thanks! It’s a 26mm. I don’t think it’s sporty, just more minimalistic maybe? I wear it with suits, etc.


----------



## Juilletdix

travelgal16 said:


> How long does it take to develop this patina? Do you have an oyster bracelet? Could you show me what you mean?
> 
> Not many people have oysters so it's difficult to find info.



Here’s some Oyster patina for you. My Yachtmaster is 20 years old!


----------



## lilsweetie

DJ31 everose / ss two tone with pink diamond dial. I have had the 31, 34 and 36mm sizes and I love this size the best. Went with the rose gold two tone as it was more feminine and prettier in my opinion.


----------



## Zucnarf

lilsweetie said:


> DJ31 everose / ss two tone with pink diamond dial. I have had the 31, 34 and 36mm sizes and I love this size the best. Went with the rose gold two tone as it was more feminine and prettier in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125912



Can you share your wrist size?
It is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

lilsweetie said:


> DJ31 everose / ss two tone with pink diamond dial. I have had the 31, 34 and 36mm sizes and I love this size the best. Went with the rose gold two tone as it was more feminine and prettier in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125912


Really like the pink dial, diamond markers with the rose gold.  My favorite combo!


----------



## bmk33

31mm OP /pink dial


----------



## goldengirl123

My 35mm yacht master arrived today!!! I love it!


----------



## kcmo

Great pics everyone! I wear a white dial steel Daytona!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Lou Hennessy said:


> Hi ladies! I’m really excited to be able to join in! It was my 26th birthday last Friday and I’ve not long just got a fantastic promotion at work so I thought I’d treat myself! Here is my Lady Date Just 28mm in yellow gold and stainless steel bi metal.
> What Cartier bracelets would you recommend to compliment? Or any brand infact?



I like to combine these two


----------



## megs0927

Hubs and I took our first kid free vacation in six years and celebrated buying watches! 31mm with romans and ruby xi. Most comfortable watch I’ve ever owned. I’ve bought and sold three Rolexes over the years and promised I’d keep this one!


----------



## danielG

bmk33 said:


> View attachment 4128623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31mm OP /pink dial


Wow, nice ! Have you any other pics ?


----------



## bmk33

danielG said:


> Wow, nice ! Have you any other pics ?


----------



## danielG

bmk33 said:


> View attachment 4148746


it´s a beauty !


----------



## syh

danielG said:


> is it a 31mm ?



Sorry for the late reply, yes it’s 31mm. 

Was tossing up between 31mm and 36mm but as my wrist is quite thin, the 36mm looked too big on me


----------



## bmk33

Thanks! 
I’ve had it since 2012 and i Just love the simplicity of it.


----------



## SilverBen

Starting to get used to wearing a watch everyday, now I feel weird when I forget to put it on in the morning


----------



## MikatheChika

Got my first Rolex in Portland (tax free with a 5% discount)! I went in with the full intention of getting a medium size Ballon Bleu but after trying on a Rolex it just looked so much nicer on my wrist and classic. I decided on the 28 mm, WG/SS, with MOP diamond markers. I'm hoping I made the right choice about sizing. Really was a toss up with the 31 mm, but I tend to wear dressier clothes for work in the office.


----------



## nvie

MikatheChika said:


> Got my first Rolex in Portland (tax free with a 5% discount)! I went in with the full intention of getting a medium size Ballon Bleu but after trying on a Rolex it just looked so much nicer on my wrist and classic. I decided on the 28 mm, WG/SS, with MOP diamond markers. I'm hoping I made the right choice about sizing. Really was a toss up with the 31 mm, but I tend to wear dressier clothes for work in the office.



Perfect combination in my opinion. Datejust is definitely classier than Ballon Bleu.


----------



## jpezmom

Hi all! After almost a year of configuring watches on the Rolex site and trying on various styles at the local stores, I have purchased my first Rolex!  I was also in Portland last week and fell in love with a configuration that was not on my radar.  Special thanks to coxswain1 for referring me to a wonderful SA.  Here she is:  31 mm, SS/YG, MOP dial with Roman numerals and partial diamond bezel.  I'm so in love and can't stop staring at my new watch - thanks for letting me share!


----------



## diva lee

jpezmom said:


> Hi all! After almost a year of configuring watches on the Rolex site and trying on various styles at the local stores, I have purchased my first Rolex!  I was also in Portland last week and fell in love with a configuration that was not on my radar.  Special thanks to coxswain1 for referring me to a wonderful SA.  Here she is:  31 mm, SS/YG, MOP dial with Roman numerals and partial diamond bezel.  I'm so in love and can't stop staring at my new watch - thanks for letting me share!



My Rolex has exactly the same specs and I’m still in love with it nearly two years later. It’s so classic and beautiful. Enjoy and wear it in good health!


----------



## Chanel664314

jpezmom said:


> Hi all! After almost a year of configuring watches on the Rolex site and trying on various styles at the local stores, I have purchased my first Rolex!  I was also in Portland last week and fell in love with a configuration that was not on my radar.  Special thanks to coxswain1 for referring me to a wonderful SA.  Here she is:  31 mm, SS/YG, MOP dial with Roman numerals and partial diamond bezel.  I'm so in love and can't stop staring at my new watch - thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful! Love this combo! My husband and I are also going to Portland tomorrow, would you be able to share any store recs for watches and rolexes? Any SA info would be extremely helpful as well!


----------



## jpezmom

diva lee said:


> My Rolex has exactly the same specs and I’m still in love with it nearly two years later. It’s so classic and beautiful. Enjoy and wear it in good health!


Oh, that is so great to hear we are twins!!  I know I will enjoy this watch for many many years.


----------



## jpezmom

Chanel664314 said:


> Beautiful! Love this combo! My husband and I are also going to Portland tomorrow, would you be able to share any store recs for watches and rolexes? Any SA info would be extremely helpful as well!


Let me PM you!


----------



## corezone

jpezmom said:


> Hi all! After almost a year of configuring watches on the Rolex site and trying on various styles at the local stores, I have purchased my first Rolex!  I was also in Portland last week and fell in love with a configuration that was not on my radar.  Special thanks to coxswain1 for referring me to a wonderful SA.  Here she is:  31 mm, SS/YG, MOP dial with Roman numerals and partial diamond bezel.  I'm so in love and can't stop staring at my new watch - thanks for letting me share!


That looks fabulous on you.


----------



## jpezmom

corezone said:


> That looks fabulous on you.


Thank you so much!  The SA sent me a photo of this watch prior to my arrival in Portland and I wasn’t that excited. I thought I would go with silver dial and pave VI.  But once I tried it on, it was perfect.


----------



## goldengirl123

jpezmom said:


> Hi all! After almost a year of configuring watches on the Rolex site and trying on various styles at the local stores, I have purchased my first Rolex!  I was also in Portland last week and fell in love with a configuration that was not on my radar.  Special thanks to coxswain1 for referring me to a wonderful SA.  Here she is:  31 mm, SS/YG, MOP dial with Roman numerals and partial diamond bezel.  I'm so in love and can't stop staring at my new watch - thanks for letting me share!




Looks beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## perpetualgirl

My collection  I sometimes think I should have gotten the 36mm datejust, but with the 31mm, it’s more dressy and you see a lot more of the jubilee band, which is soooo pretty. Besides, the other pieces I have are already larger - 34mm (actually marketed as a small men’s watch) and 40mm (old style Submariner that is 12 yrs old) respectively. They’re pretty heavy, and the 31 is light and comfy. The stick indices have lume on them, and if I charge all three of them at night with my flashlight, they’ll glow ALL night so that I can tell what time it is if I wake up. A big plus for me since I’m up during the night.

PS my hubby steals the Subby from me from time to time and puts a blue nato strap on it... And remember ladies, your serial numbers are on the lower rehaut of your watch, so DON’T get that into your photos. Bad people have been know to steal them and report your watch stolen as if it were their own. 

We run a watch podcast called “LovenWatches” and it’s a podcast for all genders, and ALL watches, ALL price ranges if you’re interested in listening. We’re on Instagram too. Our main goal is to encourage people to “buy what you love, and love what you buy”, whether it’s a Timex or a Rolex!!!! Look for me under “@perpetualgirl.

Have a great day!



.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Rolex 36 Datejust ♥


----------



## CoastalCouture

Datejust 31 stainless and white gold fluted bezel, White dial with Roman numerals


----------



## calisnoopy

Rolex mid-size oyster perpetual datejust with fluted bezel, president bracelet and white dial ❤️


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Trying to post more regularly again, here's what I've been up to during my absence.  And I'm not kidding when I say the 16570 is my EDC, and definitely most worn watch.   










































Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## jpezmom

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Trying to post more regularly again, here's what I've been up to during my absence.  And I'm not kidding when I say the 16570 is my EDC, and definitely most worn watch.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


What a great testament to the quality of a Rolex watch - can be worn for many occasions!


----------



## perpetualgirl

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Trying to post more regularly again, here's what I've been up to during my absence.  And I'm not kidding when I say the 16570 is my EDC, and definitely most worn watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


That watch wears well on you and looks like you have wrists on the larger side like my hubby, so sometimes he finds that watches look too small on him. Looks great! I find I wear my Rolex during chores too because it’s SO comfortable!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

jpezmom said:


> What a great testament to the quality of a Rolex watch - can be worn for many occasions!



Hi,

Thank you!  I think Rolex builds some of, if not the most rugged mechanical watches out there. I don't wear it for demolition type work - as I don't need/want to trash this watch on purpose - but for everything else. I've said this before many times, this is really "my watch" - out of those I own.



perpetualgirl said:


> That watch wears well on you and looks like you have wrists on the larger side like my hubby, so sometimes he finds that watches look too small on him. Looks great! I find I wear my Rolex during chores too because it’s SO comfortable!



Hi,

Thank you!  Yeah I definitely have large wrists, I can easily wear the DeepSea or larger Panerai watches and it's a funny feeling "stepping down" from something like a PAM 222 Regatta to the 16570. But then again, I love how the 16570 wears, and how it disappears under my sleeve when I want it to ... In the end it comes down to personal taste and perception. By now I've seen quite a couple of people - men and women alike who rock bigger watches and "put together" an incredible personal style.

And yes, comfort is great with Rolex. 



Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## uhpharm01

...


----------



## Frivole88

hello everyone, i'm planning to replace diamond markers for my 36mm datejust. 
anyone have an idea how much is the price? and also how much if i will change the face to MOP. thanks.


----------



## mverza




----------



## mverza

Sorry.  My first post is above.  This is my 36 Datejust.  Just purchased 6/18.


----------



## uhpharm01

mverza said:


> View attachment 4170042
> View attachment 4170042


That looks really good.  Congrats!


----------



## GTOFan

I just got my very first Rolex today!!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

GTOFan said:


> I just got my very first Rolex today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170220


What an unusual Rolex.  I’ve never seen one quite like it.  Is it a new 2018 model?


----------



## uhpharm01

Gourmetgal said:


> What an unusual Rolex.  I’ve never seen one quite like it.  Is it a new 2018 model?


I don't think so.


----------



## uhpharm01

Gourmetgal said:


> What an unusual Rolex.  I’ve never seen one quite like it.  Is it a new 2018 model?


Here's a link to the 2018 New models. 
https://www.scmp.com/magazines/styl.../5-new-rolex-watches-just-hit-baselworld-2018


----------



## uhpharm01

....


----------



## Zucnarf

mverza said:


> View attachment 4170042
> View attachment 4170042



This is my dream Watch!
Can you please post more mod pics?
Is this 36? And can you tell me your wrist size?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Hi all! I have just bought this watch off a Japanese reseller. I’m so attracted to the pave dial and that it so rare- even my local boutique hasn’t seen a pave 28mm (this is 26mm) in a long time! I’m excited about this purchase but do not want to get my hopes up high. Its my first preloved watch and its described as pristine. It should get in by next week. Wish me luck!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## missie1

My new addition to my meager watch collection -date just 36mm  gold with SS,  white dial with roman markers, fluted bezel with jubilee bracelet.  I needed everyday watch to wear when I am going out


----------



## uhpharm01

goldengirl123 said:


> My 35mm yacht master arrived today!!! I love it!


Very nice the Yacht Master!


----------



## GTOFan

uhpharm01 said:


> I don't think so.


No not new, pre-owned.  New to me!


----------



## uhpharm01

GTOFan said:


> No not new, pre-owned.  New to me!


Oh okay.  I wasn’t talking about whether it was new or preowned. I was just talking whether it was one of the new styles released by Rolex for 2018.


----------



## goldengirl123

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice the Yacht Master!


Thanks!


----------



## Leo the Lion

mverza said:


> View attachment 4170042
> View attachment 4170042


Stunning! Congrats ♥


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hi all! I have just bought this watch off a Japanese reseller. I’m so attracted to the pave dial and that it so rare- even my local boutique hasn’t seen a pave 28mm (this is 26mm) in a long time! I’m excited about this purchase but do not want to get my hopes up high. Its my first preloved watch and its described as pristine. It should get in by next week. Wish me luck!!


It’s here! Amazing pristine condition in the brightest shiniest pave dial


----------



## uhpharm01

mverza said:


> View attachment 4170042
> View attachment 4170042


This is stunning. Sorry about the multiple comments.


----------



## corezone

mverza said:


> View attachment 4170042
> View attachment 4170042


That is a lovely looking watch, congratulations.


----------



## dmmiller

My Yacht-master.  I also have a two tone oyster with diamond dial and the flat bezel.


----------



## uhpharm01

dmmiller said:


> View attachment 4180036
> 
> My Yacht-master.  I also have a two tone oyster with diamond dial and the flat bezel.


I really like the two tone yacht master 40mm it's on the wish list.


----------



## dmmiller

uhpharm01 said:


> I really like the two tone yacht master 40mm it's on the wish list.


That is beautiful.  I am looking for my next watch in a larger size.  The YM definitely is a great watch.


----------



## uhpharm01

dmmiller said:


> That is beautiful.  I am looking for my next watch in a larger size.  The YM definitely is a great watch.


Great! Thanks!  I just love the two tone watches in Rolex.


----------



## jpezmom

Wow - so stunning!  Looks great on you!!


----------



## LexLV

Such a stroke of luck, despite being on multiple waiting lists was able to walk in and nab this classic sub today!!


----------



## jpezmom

LexLV said:


> Such a stroke of luck, despite being on multiple waiting lists was able to walk in and nab this classic sub today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181114
> View attachment 4181115


Love it - looks great on you!!  So sporty yet classy.


----------



## mia55

Inherited my grandpas watch with real water damage. Took a while to get it restored. One of my most prized possession


----------



## corezone

mia55 said:


> Inherited my grandpas watch with real water damage. Took a while to get it restored. One of my most prized possession
> 
> View attachment 4181531


Wow, that's stunning.


----------



## michellem

Here’s mine


----------



## lnguyen0827

Hi I don’t know if this is the right place to post but I’m interested in getting a rolex in Paris/London. I know handbags are cheaper there but are rolex cheaper? If yes, do you know by how much? Do they have a store in the heathrow airport for me to browse while I’m waiting for my flight home?


----------



## FunBagz

lnguyen0827 said:


> Hi I don’t know if this is the right place to post but I’m interested in getting a rolex in Paris/London. I know handbags are cheaper there but are rolex cheaper? If yes, do you know by how much? Do they have a store in the heathrow airport for me to browse while I’m waiting for my flight home?



We purchased a few Rolex in EU (Paris and Vienna) a couple years ago and they were cheaper by about 18% (varied by model) after taking into consideration our local US sales tax, exchange rates and the VAT refund.  Not sure if there have been any price increases in the US and/or EU over the past couple years though.


----------



## Gourmetgal

FunBagz said:


> We purchased a few Rolex in EU (Paris and Vienna) a couple years ago and they were cheaper by about 18% (varied by model) after taking into consideration our local US sales tax, exchange rates and the VAT refund.  Not sure if there have been any price increases in the US and/or EU over the past couple years though.


What percentage duty did you pay coming back to US after declaring?


----------



## FunBagz

Gourmetgal said:


> What percentage duty did you pay coming back to US after declaring?



Didn’t have to. They waved us through, so not sure what the US duty is for watches.  I’ve paid it on handbags before when returning to the US, but the percentages are different.


----------



## mia55

corezone said:


> Wow, that's stunning.


Thanks so much, I really love this watch and it brings back tons of memories everytime I see it


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Gourmetgal

FunBagz said:


> Didn’t have to. They waved us through, so not sure what the US duty is for watches.  I’ve paid it on handbags before when returning to the US, but the percentages are different.



Wow!  That’s awesome.  You declared it and they didn’t make you pay?!


----------



## MikatheChika

Still in love❤️


----------



## uhpharm01

So this is the stainless steel version? Thanks


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My fav everyday arm candy


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> So this is the stainless steel version? Thanks
> View attachment 4186291


This is not my watch. I don’t see this version online anymore.


----------



## mverza

Zucnarf said:


> This is my dream Watch!
> Can you please post more mod pics?
> Is this 36? And can you tell me your wrist size?


I'll check my wrist size in the morning and post.  I think I have a few more pictures, too.  I absolutely love this watch.  Yes, it is a 36.  My wrist is 6 inches, I think.


----------



## Zucnarf

mverza said:


> I'll check my wrist size in the morning and post.  I think I have a few more pictures, too.  I absolutely love this watch.  Yes, it is a 36.  My wrist is 6 inches, I think.
> View attachment 4187256



Gorgeus!


----------



## Frivole88

Yesterday's arm candy


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> This is not my watch. I don’t see this version online anymore.


 I see it's been discontinued. which explains why I don't see it anymore.


----------



## arliegirl

Got this hard to find beauty yesterday. I just love it to bits. 34 mm date.


----------



## uhpharm01

arliegirl said:


> Got this hard to find beauty yesterday. I just love it to bits. 34 mm date.


Nice.  Congrats


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## BICHTRAN PHAM

LexLV said:


> Such a stroke of luck, despite being on multiple waiting lists was able to walk in and nab this classic sub today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181114
> View attachment 4181115




Lucky!! Can you share where you found it? I want a sport watch really bad


----------



## LexLV

BICHTRAN PHAM said:


> Lucky!! Can you share where you found it? I want a sport watch really bad



Thanks! The Rolex boutique on 5th Ave between 52nd and 53rd in NYC


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone see. This Rolex in person?


----------



## megs0927

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 4195810
> 
> Has anyone see. This Rolex in person?



Nope but it sure is pretty pretty!!


----------



## uhpharm01

LexLV said:


> Such a stroke of luck, despite being on multiple waiting lists was able to walk in and nab this classic sub today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181114
> View attachment 4181115


I just can't believe there is a Rolex Sport shortage.   . It's really weird to me for there to be sure of limit of stock even at the AD.


----------



## LexLV

uhpharm01 said:


> I just can't believe there is a Rolex Sport shortage.   . It's really weird to me for there to be sure of limit of stock even at the AD.


I was surprised too but apparently it’s world wide ... crazy!


----------



## Gourmetgal

It’s mostly the all SS sport models, mostly men’s models that are not produced in sufficient numbers to meet demand.  Premium metals can be found with some research.


----------



## Juilletdix

lnguyen0827 said:


> Hi I don’t know if this is the right place to post but I’m interested in getting a rolex in Paris/London. I know handbags are cheaper there but are rolex cheaper? If yes, do you know by how much? Do they have a store in the heathrow airport for me to browse while I’m waiting for my flight home?



I think the exchange rate is more favorable for the dollar in Paris (Euro) than in London (pound).
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4197510


----------



## MarvelGirl

Hello Everyone! I have had this watch for a while now and really love it. It is a great every day watch that is not too eye-catching for work but also lovely for going out to dinner, the movies, events, etc. I am considering getting another larger sporty version soon. Just wanted to contribute and share (also, just got engaged in May!) Take care!


----------



## Vhermes212

mverza said:


> View attachment 4170042
> View attachment 4170042


is this yellow or rose gold?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!












Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## GoldFish8

My Vintage gold 26mm Rolex datejust from the 80’s. Originally my dad bought it for my mom, it is such a special piece for me.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone have both the 31mm and the 36mm side by side? for a size comparison?  Thanks


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

GoldFish8 said:


> My Vintage gold 26mm Rolex datejust from the 80’s. Originally my dad bought it for my mom, it is such a special piece for me.



That is a beautiful, and indeed very special watch!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## GoldFish8

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> That is a beautiful, and indeed very special watch!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you! I just had some links removed so I can wear it more comfortably and more often.


----------



## fruitybunch

I am so excited I am told I am the first on the list to get the next GMT Master II BLRO  Just picked up the new Seamaster. Watches love them!


----------



## fruitybunch

lnguyen0827 said:


> Hi I don’t know if this is the right place to post but I’m interested in getting a rolex in Paris/London. I know handbags are cheaper there but are rolex cheaper? If yes, do you know by how much? Do they have a store in the heathrow airport for me to browse while I’m waiting for my flight home?



Don't expect to be able to pick up steel ones in London... It's nearly impossible.


----------



## Lou Hennessy




----------



## krawford

Lou Hennessy said:


>


Is this the new 28mm?  What color is the dial?  It is so nice.


----------



## bc1990

Hi I'm questioning whether to get my rolex in size 28 or 31. I am 5'4 and 105 lbs. my wrists are pretty small. I know I want jubilee fluted roman. just contemplating on size and color. so what do u guys think? 31 or 28 and silver or white roman dial? here is a photo of the 31 on me in silver and white (silver one in roman was not available at the time) does this look too large on me? i definitely do not want to  have the oversized look. just classic normal sized would be great


----------



## CoastalCouture

From this photo, I like the look of the smaller size on you but, with the white dial and Roman numerals. How do the watches look when viewed at a distance? I find I getter a better feel for the effect of the scale of something looking in a full length mirror or image.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

bc1990 said:


> Hi I'm questioning whether to get my rolex in size 28 or 31. I am 5'4 and 105 lbs. my wrists are pretty small. I know I want jubilee fluted roman. just contemplating on size and color. so what do u guys think? 31 or 28 and silver or white roman dial? here is a photo of the 31 on me in silver and white (silver one in roman was not available at the time) does this look too large on me? i definitely do not want to  have the oversized look. just classic normal sized would be great



Love the 31 size on you and in white really pops!! Just gorgeous


----------



## bc1990

Thanks so much for all of your feedback. today i went again and tried on the exact one i want (white dial jubilee fluted) in a 28. i do not want the mop with diamonds but it was the only option available in 31. maybe this will give a better idea! so which size looks best? 31 or 28


----------



## Gourmetgal

Definitely the 31. You cannot go wrong with that size.


----------



## bc1990

Gourmetgal said:


> Definitely the 31. You cannot go wrong with that size.


thank you so much. this is driving me crazy haha


----------



## lvjunkyxo

31 as well you might regret not getting a bigger face watch down the line


----------



## FunBagz

bc1990 said:


> Thanks so much for all of your feedback. today i went again and tried on the exact one i want (white dial jubilee fluted) in a 28. i do not want the mop with diamonds but it was the only option available in 31. maybe this will give a better idea! so which size looks best? 31 or 28



I prefer 31


----------



## nvie

bc1990 said:


> Thanks so much for all of your feedback. today i went again and tried on the exact one i want (white dial jubilee fluted) in a 28. i do not want the mop with diamonds but it was the only option available in 31. maybe this will give a better idea! so which size looks best? 31 or 28



I have a 10 year old 26mm and a 2 year old 31mm. As I grow older I appreciate the 31 as it’s easier to read the date and I go for the 31 almost daily, lower cost per wear. [emoji16] So my vote for 31 and I love love love the combination with Roman numerals. If this is your only Rolex, I would highly recommend the MOP. It’s really nice.


----------



## Cogmarks

bc1990 said:


> Hi I'm questioning whether to get my rolex in size 28 or 31. I am 5'4 and 105 lbs. my wrists are pretty small. I know I want jubilee fluted roman. just contemplating on size and color. so what do u guys think? 31 or 28 and silver or white roman dial? here is a photo of the 31 on me in silver and white (silver one in roman was not available at the time) does this look too large on me? i definitely do not want to  have the oversized look. just classic normal sized would be great



You have such a small wrist that either the 28 mm or the 31 mm would look good on you. The 31 mm looks sportier, and the 28 dressier. You have to go with what fits and is comfortable on you. I have a small wrist, and the Rolexes larger than a 31 mm make me look like a child trying on Daddy’s watch. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## pjhm

GTOFan said:


> I just got my very first Rolex today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170220



Absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## MarvelGirl

I vote for the 31 too. I have a steel 31 with silver face, roman numerals and diamond markers (but with oyster band). Love that watch. I will wear it forever. It is the perfect size. That said, both look great on you so you can not go wrong. Good luck making your decision and always remember to enjoy the experience. We are all so very blessed to own such beautiful timepieces!


----------



## jadore couture

bc1990 said:


> Thanks so much for all of your feedback. today i went again and tried on the exact one i want (white dial jubilee fluted) in a 28. i do not want the mop with diamonds but it was the only option available in 31. maybe this will give a better idea! so which size looks best? 31 or 28





I guess you could say that I’m a tad biased towards the larger with MOP. 
I think both sizes work for you, it’s completely a matter of preference. I have a small wrist too and mine is a 36. The next watch on my list is the RG Daytona and that’s a 40!


----------



## lolakitten

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 4195810
> 
> Has anyone see. This Rolex in person?



I have, it it so gorgeous, but vey blingy! The butterflies are sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## bc1990

Based on your opinions i feel like 31 is certainly the preferred size for me. i wish i got better photos of the 31 with the white dial but do you guys feel like the white dial opens the space to make the 31 look even larger on me?


----------



## danielG

bc1990 said:


> Thanks so much for all of your feedback. today i went again and tried on the exact one i want (white dial jubilee fluted) in a 28. i do not want the mop with diamonds but it was the only option available in 31. maybe this will give a better idea! so which size looks best? 31 or 28



At the risk of being the only one voting for 28mm, I would prefer this one on your wrist. It´s a timeless piece. Even for casual, sport, or business. It´s elegant on a dress or jeans. But I believe it´s a very hard desision. Choose the one where you feel most comfortable. By the way, the 28mm is an elegant way to wear a rolex on tiny wrists, instead a 31mm with fluted bezel and jubilee , which screams a little louder "hey there, i am rolex"


----------



## danielG

bc1990 said:


> Thanks so much for all of your feedback. today i went again and tried on the exact one i want (white dial jubilee fluted) in a 28. i do not want the mop with diamonds but it was the only option available in 31. maybe this will give a better idea! so which size looks best? 31 or 28



At the risk of being the only one voting for 28mm, I would prefer this one on your wrist. It´s a timeless piece. Even for casual, sport, or business. It´s elegant on a dress or jeans. But I believe it´s a very hard desision. Choose the one where you feel most comfortable. By the way, the 28mm is an elegant way to wear a rolex on tiny wrists, instead a 31mm with fluted bezel and jubilee , which screams a little louder "hey there, i am rolex"


----------



## bc1990

danielG said:


> At the risk of being the only one voting for 28mm, I would prefer this one on your wrist. It´s a timeless piece. Even for casual, sport, or business. It´s elegant on a dress or jeans. But I believe it´s a very hard desision. Choose the one where you feel most comfortable. By the way, the 28mm is an elegant way to wear a rolex on tiny wrists, instead a 31mm with fluted bezel and jubilee , which screams a little louder "hey there, i am rolex"


thanks so much, thats really great advice. i am very young and i do not want the 28 to look too mature or dated. I also do not want the 31 to look sporty, trendy, or too big. i am also getting the impression that the white dial in the 31 is making it look a lot more sporty than other dial colors?


----------



## danielG

bc1990 said:


> thanks so much, thats really great advice. i am very young and i do not want the 28 to look too mature or dated. I also do not want the 31 to look sporty, trendy, or too big. i am also getting the impression that the white dial in the 31 is making it look a lot more sporty than other dial colors?



IMO the white dial is a every-day, every-occasion, timeless color of a dial. It could be sporty, it could be elegant. It is whatever you want. It is not subject to any trend. In 10 years it´s as up to date as today. I don´t think, that the 28mm (if you have tiny wrists) looks too mature.
More influence has the type of numerals I think. E.g. a dial with diamonds makes the watch much more elegant and less sporty. So white with roman numerals looks pretty good.


----------



## Gourmetgal

The 31 is definitely not a big watch even on your tiny wrist.  It is a much more versitile, all-occasion size.  If you like the white dial then go for it.  I personally think it looks less sporty and more clean and classic.  A black, gray or blue dial would look sportier.  MOP is dressier and does not have that clean look of the white.  Silver is fairly neutral if you’re worried about the white being too bright.  I like a little contrast, though.  The Roman numerals are also less sporty and more classic though my favorite markers are the simple diamonds.  They are tiny so not blingy at all and they give the dial a very uncluttered look.  What a fun choice you have.  Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## bc1990

thank you all! you have all brought up such incredible points, that I actually went to my store again, to try and get some more clarity. lucky me, it turns out they actually had the exact model i want in both the 28 and 31 sizes. This has helped me tremendously as i feel like seeing them in my preference, whilst being side by side, really has helped. Funny, how i was so sure about the 28mm and now i actually think the 31 is right for me. here are two photos of 28, two of 31, and one of each on both wrists


----------



## diva lee

bc1990 said:


> thank you all! you have all brought up such incredible points, that I actually went to my store again, to try and get some more clarity. lucky me, it turns out they actually had the exact model i want in both the 28 and 31 sizes. This has helped me tremendously as i feel like seeing them in my preference, whilst being side by side, really has helped. Funny, how i was so sure about the 28mm and now i actually think the 31 is right for me. here are two photos of 28, two of 31, and one of each on both wrists



I actually prefer the look of the 31 on you and I think it’s a more versatile, wearable size. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## danielG

bc1990 said:


> thank you all! you have all brought up such incredible points, that I actually went to my store again, to try and get some more clarity. lucky me, it turns out they actually had the exact model i want in both the 28 and 31 sizes. This has helped me tremendously as i feel like seeing them in my preference, whilst being side by side, really has helped. Funny, how i was so sure about the 28mm and now i actually think the 31 is right for me. here are two photos of 28, two of 31, and one of each on both wrists



Damn, a really hard decission. They both look really great on you ! Think you can go with the 31mm. It is not to big. Even as the 28mm do not look mature or something like that. Nevertheless the 28mm ist the "quieter" watch on tiny wrists. You can´t do a mistake whatever you choose. Maybe you should think about where you work, for what purposes you want to use it, is it the only watch you have, or just only another premium watch in your collection etc. Do you want to wear it 24/7, no matter what you are doing ? Is there a bigger price difference at your AD ?


----------



## CoastalCouture

They both look great on you. From these new pics I do slightly prefer the 31 which is a change from my original preference of 28. You wear them both equally well.


----------



## Etain

It’s not new, but it’s new to me. From a reputable dealer, I bring you the 26mm Tiffany and Co. stamped DateJust: simple silver face with gold jubilee bracelet and markings. The silver turns colors depending on lighting which keeps the watch interesting and dynamic. I guess Tiffany and Co. was disallowed by Rolex from stamping the watches around the early 90s, so I am proud for both my first Rolex and to own a little piece of history. I wear an XL women’s gloves and have a 6.5” wrist, but the feminity and simplicity of the 26mm suits me and doesn’t distract from other pieces I am wearing. Sorry to see both the T & Co. branding and size 26mm discontinued!


----------



## Etain

CoastalCouture said:


> They both look great on you. From these new pics I do slightly prefer the 31 which is a change from my original preference of 28. You wear them both equally well.


I agree that you wear them both well! My preference is for smaller watches; I think they hold a timelessness free from fads that look as elegant in a black dress with heels as they do with jeans. You’ve got great taste and cannot go wrong with either selection!


----------



## bc1990

Etain said:


> I agree that you wear them both well! My preference is for smaller watches; I think they hold a timelessness free from fads that look as elegant in a black dress with heels as they do with jeans. You’ve got great taste and cannot go wrong with either selection!


thanks so much! i definitely agree with you about small watches, i am just young so i don't want it to look to mature for me if that makes sense. I also like to steer clear of trends, which is my hesitation with the 31.


----------



## Etain

licforever said:


> I have trouble loading picture from iPhone to this forum I am not sure how to fix it hope this work.
> 
> Yellow gold day date Rolex president link stick dial champaign face and flute bezel.


Gorge! I know its been years, but guessing this is the 36? How has it held up?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

The other side. 







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## baghagg

Etain said:


> It’s not new, but it’s new to me. From a reputable dealer, I bring you the 26mm Tiffany and Co. stamped DateJust: simple silver face with gold jubilee bracelet and markings. The silver turns colors depending on lighting which keeps the watch interesting and dynamic. I guess Tiffany and Co. was disallowed by Rolex from stamping the watches around the early 90s, so I am proud for both my first Rolex and to own a little piece of history. I wear an XL women’s gloves and have a 6.5” wrist, but the feminity and simplicity of the 26mm suits me and doesn’t distract from other pieces I am wearing. Sorry to see both the T & Co. branding and size 26mm discontinued!


So fabulous!  I was unaware that T&C was involved with Rolex; very interesting piece you have there!


----------



## kate2828

I hearing that Rolex is raising prices by 5-8 percent on October first in the UK. Any confirmation about whether this is worldwide?


----------



## fruitybunch

Only in the UK as far as I am told


----------



## fruitybunch

Got myself a Zenith El Primero watch with a movement which powers the Rolex Daytona (ref 16520) so that's nice. Still waiting for my Rolex GMT  I hope the 5% price increase in the UK might get some steel sports watches into the country


----------



## Baghongkonglady

I bought this watch yesterday, up until now I’ve only had 28 Rolexes and this feels huge to me! It doesn’t photograph big but it feels big. I hope I didn’t make a mistake by going up a size. the lady in the shop was really trying to get me to go for a 36 and I can’t believe I almost did given that I find this big. Love the combo though - I just feel self conscious that maybe it’s too big/blingy....? 
Would love your inputs!


----------



## baghagg

Baghongkonglady said:


> I bought this watch yesterday, up until now I’ve only had 28 Rolexes and this feels huge to me! It doesn’t photograph big but it feels big. I hope I didn’t make a mistake by going up a size. the lady in the shop was really trying to get me to go for a 36 and I can’t believe I almost did given that I find this big. Love the combo though - I just feel self conscious that maybe it’s too big/blingy....?
> Would love your inputs!
> 
> View attachment 4216837


It's a 31?  If yes,  it's PERFECT!  The perfect size in the perfect specs.   Is it pink (rose) gold?  If yes,  this is on my wishlist,  congratulations!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

baghagg said:


> It's a 31?  If yes,  it's PERFECT!  The perfect size in the perfect specs.   Is it pink (rose) gold?  If yes,  this is on my wishlist,  congratulations!


Thank you so much! It is rose gold and it is a 31. I'm just not used to the size! I've been wearing it today and I feel blingy!


----------



## corezone

Baghongkonglady said:


> Thank you so much! It is rose gold and it is a 31. I'm just not used to the size! I've been wearing it today and I feel blingy!


I think it's a great size for you, not too big at all.


----------



## pennychiou

corezone said:


> I think it's a great size for you, not too big at all.


Totally agree.  31 and your wrist really match.


----------



## fruitybunch

Looks great @Baghongkonglady! Imagine me having a 45mm watch on small wirst lol


----------



## Etain

Baghongkonglady said:


> I bought this watch yesterday, up until now I’ve only had 28 Rolexes and this feels huge to me! It doesn’t photograph big but it feels big. I hope I didn’t make a mistake by going up a size. the lady in the shop was really trying to get me to go for a 36 and I can’t believe I almost did given that I find this big. Love the combo though - I just feel self conscious that maybe it’s too big/blingy....?
> Would love your inputs!
> 
> View attachment 4216837


Stunning watch, and the 31mm was made for you! Congratulations on your gorgeous new wrist candy.


----------



## Baghongkonglady

baghagg said:


> It's a 31?  If yes,  it's PERFECT!  The perfect size in the perfect specs.   Is it pink (rose) gold?  If yes,  this is on my wishlist,  congratulations!





corezone said:


> I think it's a great size for you, not too big at all.





pennychiou said:


> Totally agree.  31 and your wrist really match.





fruitybunch said:


> Looks great @Baghongkonglady! Imagine me having a 45mm watch on small wirst lol





Etain said:


> Stunning watch, and the 31mm was made for you! Congratulations on your gorgeous new wrist candy.



You are all so kind and generous with your thoughts and support, thank you! I enjoyed wearing it today though I have to say, given my quite feminine style, for me this size isn’t an evening size, so great as a day watch but I’d chose a 28 for the evening. Huuuuge thanks to all you lovely people.


----------



## pursesinpink

Baghongkonglady said:


> You are all so kind and generous with your thoughts and support, thank you! I enjoyed wearing it today though I have to say, given my quite feminine style, for me this size isn’t an evening size, so great as a day watch but I’d chose a 28 for the evening. Huuuuge thanks to all you lovely people.



I have the exact same watch except in yellow gold two-tone, and I love it and wear it daily.  I don’t find it blingy at all - it’s a classic but feminine Rolex style.  The MOP face and diamond markers provide just the right amount of sparkle, and I find I can wear it for all occasions except very formal ones.

You’ll get used to the size.  It looks like a perfect fit for your wrist and looks much more modern than the 28.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Baghongkonglady said:


> I bought this watch yesterday, up until now I’ve only had 28 Rolexes and this feels huge to me! It doesn’t photograph big but it feels big. I hope I didn’t make a mistake by going up a size. the lady in the shop was really trying to get me to go for a 36 and I can’t believe I almost did given that I find this big. Love the combo though - I just feel self conscious that maybe it’s too big/blingy....?
> Would love your inputs!
> 
> View attachment 4216837



Wonderful choice, enjoy it!!!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

And this is my gold/stainless steel 28. I know I’m in a minority but I still love this size.


----------



## jpezmom

Baghongkonglady said:


> I bought this watch yesterday, up until now I’ve only had 28 Rolexes and this feels huge to me! It doesn’t photograph big but it feels big. I hope I didn’t make a mistake by going up a size. the lady in the shop was really trying to get me to go for a 36 and I can’t believe I almost did given that I find this big. Love the combo though - I just feel self conscious that maybe it’s too big/blingy....?
> Would love your inputs!
> 
> View attachment 4216837


This is a beautiful watch and looks perfect on you! I have a similar watch and was initially self conscious with the diamonds on the bezel and MOP dial but have gotten over it.   Enjoy your new watch!  (Oh I think a 36 maybe in your future.  Always good to have different sizes for different occasions.)


----------



## nvie

Baghongkonglady said:


> And this is my gold/stainless steel 28. I know I’m in a minority but I still love this size.
> View attachment 4217694



It is 26 or the new size 28? 31mm looks fantastic on you but I have to agree that somehow two tone in that size looks rather blingy. Having both 26 and 31, I prefer 31 as it’s easier to read the date. [emoji38]


----------



## Baghongkonglady

nvie said:


> It is 26 or the new size 28? 31mm looks fantastic on you but I have to agree that somehow two tone in that size looks rather blingy. Having both 26 and 31, I prefer 31 as it’s easier to read the date. [emoji38]


Hi there, this is the 28. I’m glad to have 28 and 31 as 31 would be too blingy for me for certain occasions I feel. I see why 31 is more practical and cooler, but I like the 28 too for subtle days


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Love this thread and looking at all your new watches [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ To all the Rolex owners do they still offer some sort of discount when buying? I’m interested in a stainless steel white gold bezel datejust 36 would love to hear some input from you guys on past experiences thank you!!!! [emoji175]


----------



## Missheo

Baghongkonglady said:


> And this is my gold/stainless steel 28. I know I’m in a minority but I still love this size.
> View attachment 4217694



I love this! Gorgeous! Is that a silver dial? Can’t tell if it’s the angle but it looks champagne. I’m planning to get this same configuration in the 36


----------



## uhpharm01

Missheo said:


> I love this! Gorgeous! Is that a silver dial? Can’t tell if it’s the angle but it looks champagne. I’m planning to get this same configuration in the 36


That looks like the silver dial.


----------



## Etain

Baghongkonglady said:


> And this is my gold/stainless steel 28. I know I’m in a minority but I still love this size.
> View attachment 4217694


28 looks perfect! I’m in the minority, too, as I prefer the “old-skool” 26mm on me.


----------



## missie1

Baghongkonglady said:


> I bought this watch yesterday, up until now I’ve only had 28 Rolexes and this feels huge to me! It doesn’t photograph big but it feels big. I hope I didn’t make a mistake by going up a size. the lady in the shop was really trying to get me to go for a 36 and I can’t believe I almost did given that I find this big. Love the combo though - I just feel self conscious that maybe it’s too big/blingy....?
> Would love your inputs!
> 
> View attachment 4216837


I think it’s a great size on you.


----------



## kav385

My new to me lady datejust 26mm stainless steel white gold fluted bezel with diamond markers and MOP dial.
I am in love


----------



## chymera

kav385 said:


> My new to me lady datejust 26mm stainless steel white gold fluted bezel with diamond markers and MOP dial.
> I am in love



We’re watch twins!


----------



## Missheo

kav385 said:


> My new to me lady datejust 26mm stainless steel white gold fluted bezel with diamond markers and MOP dial.
> I am in love



That size looks so cute on you!! I had the same combo but with diamond bezel in 36.. ended up selling it bc I want a smaller size for that configuration. Probably going to get a 31 though, 28 looks tiny on me


----------



## kav385

chymera said:


> We’re watch twins!


Yay! It’s so versatile isn’t it


----------



## kav385

Missheo said:


> That size looks so cute on you!! I had the same combo but with diamond bezel in 36.. ended up selling it bc I want a smaller size for that configuration. Probably going to get a 31 though, 28 looks tiny on me


Thankyou! 
Yes the 31 looks amazing, I probably would have considered that but for me I wanted the 26  for everyday/daytime occasions and also for the evening.
Who knows I might get 31 next


----------



## Elegantlytwist

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone have both the 31mm and the 36mm side by side? for a size comparison?  Thanks


If someone hasn't already answered I can post a photo


----------



## uhpharm01

Elegantlytwist said:


> If someone hasn't already answered I can post a photo


Sure. Thank you!  That would be awesome.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

uhpharm01 said:


> Sure. Thank you!  That would be awesome.


No problem at all! Here you go! I’ve also thrown in a size 26 (last photo) if you’re interested. My wrist is 15cm/Love bangle size 15 if that helps.


----------



## pennychiou

Really like the first two on your wrist


----------



## fruitybunch

I would go for the smaller watch on your first photo. You might be able to get some money off. The local AD offered $850 off the Yachtmaster II. No discounts on most sport steel watches, though.


----------



## ktchoa

Hi girls,

need your help!! Should I get a 26 or 31mm sized rolex? Photo for reference. Not the color I’m going for (looking into the red grape oyster perpetual)  Also want your opinion on the stick vs roman dial?


----------



## goldengirl123

ktchoa said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> need your help!! Should I get a 26 or 31mm sized rolex? Photo for reference. Not the color I’m going for (looking into the red grape oyster perpetual)  Also want your opinion on the stick vs roman dial?


I prefer the size 31 on you.


----------



## danielG

ktchoa said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> need your help!! Should I get a 26 or 31mm sized rolex? Photo for reference. Not the color I’m going for (looking into the red grape oyster perpetual)  Also want your opinion on the stick vs roman dial?


31 is the best of this two. have you also tried a 34 ?


----------



## Gourmetgal

31 for sure.  Personally I prefer diamond markers.  The watch dial would have a much cleaner and larger look with just the diamond markers. Second choice roman.


----------



## nvie

ktchoa said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> need your help!! Should I get a 26 or 31mm sized rolex? Photo for reference. Not the color I’m going for (looking into the red grape oyster perpetual)  Also want your opinion on the stick vs roman dial?



31mm is a great size especially for white gold/stainless steel and I’m crazy over Roman numeral dial, that is Rolex’s signature.


----------



## ktchoa

danielG said:


> 31 is the best of this two. have you also tried a 34 ?



Haven’t tried a 34 but I’m currently not considering it as I’m looking for a more versatile watch. The 31 seems to be the better option right now


----------



## danielG

ktchoa said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> need your help!! Should I get a 26 or 31mm sized rolex? Photo for reference. Not the color I’m going for (looking into the red grape oyster perpetual)  Also want your opinion on the stick vs roman dial?


numerals: I think it depends on whether you want to be able to read the time even in the dark. Like @nvie  said, the romans are a typically rolex signature. But you can´t read them in the dark.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I never knew the roman numeral markers were a Rolex signature.  Lot’s of watch brands have them and I don’t see the romans any more frequently on Rolex.  If anything I would think the stick markers would be more recognizable.


----------



## Lilleput

Literally just bought this. After much indecisiveness, I went with the clean simple look.


----------



## jenian

My combi rosegold in chocolate dial [emoji7]


----------



## LadySugarBug

jenian said:


> My combi rosegold in chocolate dial [emoji7]


----------



## LadySugarBug

_Beautiful. Just got a new watch yesterday- my first one!_


----------



## chessmont

Oh Boy!  A while ago I sold a Rolex Daytona TT with Tahitian MOP dial.  I regretted it ever since- I then found it for an amazing price on a reputable reseller's site.  Bingo!  I hope it is nice, I haven't received it yet.  Will do photos when I get it ands after I most likely have to resize it. I hope it is in good condition.

Oh and there is a good return policy!


----------



## LadySugarBug

bc1990 said:


> thank you so much. this is driving me crazy haha


I completely understand!! I’m a fluffy girl, lol, but I still had a difficult time deciding between the 28 & the 31. Hubby was no help (just want you to be happy, blah blah bla, haha) After talking with the salesman I decided on the 31mm with the white face and the gold Roman #’s - I didn’t care for the mop - I think that’s what was throwing me off. So they switched the face - Now am happy!!


----------



## chessmont

Here it is it’s so hard to get an accurate pic.


----------



## bc1990

Here she is, thank you again for all of your help! size 31 jubilee fluted white roman . so much more elegant and lovely than what I thought it would be, im overjoyed. now for my next question ... a Spinelli Kilcollin sonny ring, or libra ring.. or a thin 2 carat tennis bracelet?


----------



## CoastalCouture

bc1990 said:


> Here she is, thank you again for all of your help! size 31 jubilee fluted white roman . so much more elegant and lovely than what I thought it would be, im overjoyed. now for my next question ... a Spinelli Kilcollin sonny ring, or libra ring.. or a thin 2 carat tennis bracelet?



Love this! We are watch twins!


----------



## EBMIC

Loving everyone’s watchez♥️


----------



## jellyv

CoastalCouture said:


> Love this! We are watch twins!



Triplets!


----------



## jellyv

oops dbl post


----------



## 26Alexandra

bc1990 said:


> Here she is, thank you again for all of your help! size 31 jubilee fluted white roman . so much more elegant and lovely than what I thought it would be, im overjoyed. now for my next question ... a Spinelli Kilcollin sonny ring, or libra ring.. or a thin 2 carat tennis bracelet?



Gorgeous!
A thin tennis bracelet would look amazing with your watch.


----------



## kemilia

We're almost watch twins except mine is a 36! Congrats and enjoy .


----------



## nvie

bc1990 said:


> Here she is, thank you again for all of your help! size 31 jubilee fluted white roman . so much more elegant and lovely than what I thought it would be, im overjoyed. now for my next question ... a Spinelli Kilcollin sonny ring, or libra ring.. or a thin 2 carat tennis bracelet?



Classic combination, love the clean white dial. I would go for a ring instead of bracelet as it would scratch the watch and drives me nuts [emoji4]


----------



## nvie

bc1990 said:


> Here she is, thank you again for all of your help! size 31 jubilee fluted white roman . so much more elegant and lovely than what I thought it would be, im overjoyed. now for my next question ... a Spinelli Kilcollin sonny ring, or libra ring.. or a thin 2 carat tennis bracelet?



Classic combination, love the clean white dial. I would go for a ring instead of bracelet as it would scratch the watch and drives me nuts [emoji4]


----------



## BlipBloop

This baby is as old as me! Dreaming about a 31mm mother of pearl two-tone rosegold. I want one soooo badly!!!


----------



## Lolly2

BlipBloop said:


> View attachment 4274683
> 
> 
> This baby is as old as me! Dreaming about a 31mm mother of pearl two-tone rosegold. I want one soooo badly!!!


What are the bracelets you're wearing in this picture?  (love!)


----------



## BlipBloop

Lolly2 said:


> What are the bracelets you're wearing in this picture?  (love!)


The Tiffinay T chain bracelet and the Return to Tiffany bracelet.


----------



## EBMIC

BlipBloop said:


> View attachment 4274683
> 
> 
> This baby is as old as me! Dreaming about a 31mm mother of pearl two-tone rosegold. I want one soooo badly!!!


Gorgeous ♥️


----------



## Louish

I have a gorgeous 26mm SS Datejust which goes with everything which I wear daily & love.

I'm getting myself one big treat next year & I've been considering perhaps getting some bits from Cartier/VCA. However, I've recently been thinking about a TT Everose Datejust. This will mean spending 2x what I had planned originally BUT I'll be getting a forever piece. It would match my RG thin Love & DBTY which I wear on the opposite wrist. 

What would you do? Is it crazy having 2 watches? Should I consider selling my SS watch?


----------



## chessmont

Louish said:


> I have a gorgeous 26mm SS Datejust which goes with everything which I wear daily & love.
> 
> I'm getting myself one big treat next year & I've been considering perhaps getting some bits from Cartier/VCA. However, I've recently been thinking about a TT Everose Datejust. This will mean spending 2x what I had planned originally BUT I'll be getting a forever piece. It would match my RG thin Love & DBTY which I wear on the opposite wrist.
> 
> What would you do? Is it crazy having 2 watches? Should I consider selling my SS watch?



Heck, I have 4 Rolexes and at least a dozen  other watches (many are inexpensive, though one is a Tag with diamond bezel).  Go for it! (enabling much?)


----------



## Doyenne89

New acquisition: Christmas came early! If anyone is considering doing mother-of-Pearl on a 36mm watch I must say it’s a splendid choice!


----------



## eckw

bc1990 said:


> Here she is, thank you again for all of your help! size 31 jubilee fluted white roman . so much more elegant and lovely than what I thought it would be, im overjoyed. now for my next question ... a Spinelli Kilcollin sonny ring, or libra ring.. or a thin 2 carat tennis bracelet?



Tennis bracelet! I have a two-tone plain Rolex (graduation present from my mom decades ago) and I love pairing it with (much newer) tennis bracelet.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Doyenne89 said:


> View attachment 4280924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New acquisition: Christmas came early! If anyone is considering doing mother-of-Pearl on a 36mm watch I must say it’s a splendid choice!



Your watch is gorgeous!!


----------



## jellyv

Louish said:


> I have a gorgeous 26mm SS Datejust which goes with everything which I wear daily & love.
> 
> However, I've recently been thinking about a TT Everose Datejust. This will mean spending 2x what I had planned originally BUT I'll be getting a forever piece. It would match my RG thin Love & DBTY which I wear on the opposite wrist.
> Is it crazy having 2 watches? Should I consider selling my SS watch?



Don’t sell your watch! You love it and it’s been with you for all your memories. I guarantee you’d miss it.

It’s completely fine to have more than one great watch. I have only one (DateJust) and wouldn’t hesitate to add another, were it not for other priorities continually raiding my [emoji200]bank.


----------



## Louish

I'd feel wasteful if my old watch sat at home not being worn...


----------



## Lolly2

BlipBloop said:


> The Tiffinay T chain bracelet and the Return to Tiffany bracelet.



They looked familiar, I just couldn't place them - I love how they look together with your watch!


----------



## VCA21

Doyenne89 said:


> View attachment 4280924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New acquisition: Christmas came early! If anyone is considering doing mother-of-Pearl on a 36mm watch I must say it’s a splendid choice!


Congratulations! This watch looks perfect on you, YG and the size- everything suits you!


----------



## syh

BlipBloop said:


> View attachment 4274683
> 
> 
> This baby is as old as me! Dreaming about a 31mm mother of pearl two-tone rosegold. I want one soooo badly!!!



Beautiful! Is this 31mm or 36mm?


----------



## BlipBloop

syh said:


> Beautiful! Is this 31mm or 36mm?


Thank you! This is a 31mm, and I'd like my next one to be a 36mm.


----------



## popikna

Doyenne89 said:


> View attachment 4280924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New acquisition: Christmas came early! If anyone is considering doing mother-of-Pearl on a 36mm watch I must say it’s a splendid choice!



Great choice, I have the same watch!!


----------



## Louish

I have decided that I deserve an upgrade! I have seen the watch I want online & will be seeing it in person on Friday.

I know me - I will only ever wear one watch (the new one) & I don't want my current watch sitting in my jewellery box gathering dust. So I'll be trading it in. There is a reputable & well known reseller in the U.K. & that is where I got my current watch from (a SS Datejust with diamond markers). Since they have a very fair upgrade system (I'm actually getting more than I paid for the watch to act as a deposit on the new one), the new watch will get me one step closer to my dream Rolex - a solid gold version.  In the meantime I will cherish the new watch!

I'll let you all know how Friday goes. Hoping to do a reveal in the coming weeks


----------



## nvie

Louish said:


> I have a gorgeous 26mm SS Datejust which goes with everything which I wear daily & love.
> 
> I'm getting myself one big treat next year & I've been considering perhaps getting some bits from Cartier/VCA. However, I've recently been thinking about a TT Everose Datejust. This will mean spending 2x what I had planned originally BUT I'll be getting a forever piece. It would match my RG thin Love & DBTY which I wear on the opposite wrist.
> 
> What would you do? Is it crazy having 2 watches? Should I consider selling my SS watch?



No, you are not crazy. I have a 26mm TT YG Datejust and a 31mm WG/SS Datejust. Love both for different occasion and looks. I’m quite sure you said a forever piece when you selected your 26mm WG/SS Datejust. [emoji6]

I think you should keep the 26mm WG/SS because they are both different. [emoji5]


----------



## nvie

Doyenne89 said:


> View attachment 4280924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New acquisition: Christmas came early! If anyone is considering doing mother-of-Pearl on a 36mm watch I must say it’s a splendid choice!



MOP is always mesmerizing and one will never get bored of the dial. Love your new watch. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Louish

nvie said:


> No, you are not crazy. I have a 26mm TT YG Datejust and a 31mm WG/SS Datejust. Love both for different occasion and looks. I’m quite sure you said a forever piece when you selected your 26mm WG/SS Datejust. [emoji6]
> 
> I think you should keep the 26mm WG/SS because they are both different. [emoji5]



Hahahaha I'm sure I did say that!! Isn't that always the way?!? I do wish I could keep both but I don't want to be wasteful & I know I like the new one _that much more_


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## fruitybunch

Still waiting for my Pepsi!


----------



## uhpharm01

fruitybunch said:


> Still waiting for my Pepsi!


I hope that you get it soon.


----------



## chessmont

New to me; 31 mm President with silver dial and (aftermarket) diamond bezel. I am ok with aftermarket, have a local person who can service and no problem reselling - I have done it before. It is a little tight so I am awaiting 2 links to arrive Monday.


----------



## Louish

I've been doing lots of research. When they brought out the new Datejust model (2006?) they introduced the hidden clasp - did they make any more changes?


----------



## fruitybunch

Louish said:


> There is a reputable & well known reseller in the U.K. & that is where I got my current watch from (a SS Datejust with diamond markers). Since they have a very fair upgrade system



May I ask which store you are talking about? I am London based myself and can always use a good watches contact 



> I've been doing lots of research. When they brought out the new Datejust model (2006?) they introduced the hidden clasp - did they make any more changes?



If I remember correctly they came out with a new Rolex Datejust model (Datejust 36?) this year at Baselworld with the new movement which has 70h power reserve (which is awesome!)



uhpharm01 said:


> I hope that you get it soon.



Who knows! I would feel lucky when I get it early next year


----------



## Louish

fruitybunch said:


> May I ask which store you are talking about? I am London based myself and can always use a good watches contact



No problem- it's Watchfinder. I know lots of people who go there. Great website too


----------



## fruitybunch

Ah interesting, I should visit their store. In the past I did visit Chronext near Green Park


----------



## nvie

Louish said:


> I've been doing lots of research. When they brought out the new Datejust model (2006?) they introduced the hidden clasp - did they make any more changes?



Yes, old Datejust has hollow links, therefore lighter. Links are solid with the new Datejust, heavier and costlier, especially with solid gold. Overall links are also wider. Same goes with the casing.


----------



## Louish

nvie said:


> Yes, old Datejust has hollow links, therefore lighter. Links are solid with the new Datejust, heavier and costlier, especially with solid gold. Overall links are also wider. Same goes with the casing.



Thank you that's very helpful. 

This is the watch I'm wearing while I'm waiting for my new Rolex to arrive (beginning of January most likely). Something fun!


----------



## fruitybunch

You never can go wrong with a Casio


----------



## craftybskt

diamondsr4ever said:


> heres another shot of the yachtmaster! i love love the president but im lusting after the one in everose gold and chocolate dial #goals [emoji38][emoji38][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527131


Love your Yachtmaster! I'm looking at a pre-loved one but hard to decide between 35mm and 40mm. Yours looks perfect.  May I ask what size wrist you have?


----------



## craftybskt

hikarupanda said:


> Here's my Rolex yacht master! [emoji7][emoji7] The story behind it is rather funny. I first saw the 40 mm version during our Vegas trip and was telling DH he should try it coz I thought it would look good on him. But he in turn talked me into buying the 37 mm version for myself!! I'm glad it actually doesn't look that muscular as I first thought! I can see he's slowly turning me into a watch addict as well!
> 
> View attachment 3807506
> View attachment 3807507
> View attachment 3807508


Love your Yachtmaster. I'm looking at the older version, but cannot decide between the 35mm and 40mm. I have a 36mm Datejust.  Wish they made the older version in the new 37mm size.  Would you mind me asking what size your wrist is?  Thank you!


----------



## hikarupanda

craftybskt said:


> Love your Yachtmaster. I'm looking at the older version, but cannot decide between the 35mm and 40mm. I have a 36mm Datejust.  Wish they made the older version in the new 37mm size.  Would you mind me asking what size your wrist is?  Thank you!



My wrist measures 6 inches. I think 40 mm would be too big on me. Since you have a 36 mm datejust, I think 35mm YM should look good on you.

Btw, just to give you more ideas about size and proportion. I also have a 34 mm vintage Date reimagined by La Californienne (a small LA-based company specializes in customizing vintage Rolex and Cartier). I think the 34 mm Date looks good on my wrist too. Surprisingly it looks larger than I initially thought.


----------



## chessmont

hikarupanda said:


> My wrist measures 6 inches. I think 40 mm would be too big on me. Since you have a 36 mm datejust, I think 35mm YM should look good on you.
> 
> Btw, just to give you more ideas about size and proportion. I also have a 34 mm vintage Date reimagined by La Californienne (a small LA-based company specializes in customizing vintage Rolex and Cartier). I think the 34 mm Date looks good on my wrist too. Surprisingly it looks larger than I initially thought.


How interesting!


----------



## hikarupanda

chessmont said:


> How interesting!



I do think that perhaps it’s not just the overall size of the watch face but also the thickness of the bezel? Coz YM does have a thicker bezel than a date or datejust. Can you try it in person?


----------



## Louish

hikarupanda said:


> My wrist measures 6 inches. I think 40 mm would be too big on me. Since you have a 36 mm datejust, I think 35mm YM should look good on you.
> 
> Btw, just to give you more ideas about size and proportion. I also have a 34 mm vintage Date reimagined by La Californienne (a small LA-based company specializes in customizing vintage Rolex and Cartier). I think the 34 mm Date looks good on my wrist too. Surprisingly it looks larger than I initially thought.



I love the strap!


----------



## fruitybunch

That Rolex matches your sweater


----------



## hikarupanda

fruitybunch said:


> That Rolex matches your sweater



Stripes were the theme of the day [emoji16]


----------



## Louish

I'm so upset. New watch was supposed to be delivered to me today but even though I've been home the delivery company said I wasn't in. So frustrating


----------



## nvie

Louish said:


> I'm so upset. New watch was supposed to be delivered to me today but even though I've been home the delivery company said I wasn't in. So frustrating



Hope you get your watch soon as I can’t wait for your reveal. Merry Christmas @Louish


----------



## Louish

Thanks @nvie! Delivery has been rearranged for Monday so fingers crossed. For silly reasons I really want to be able to wear it New Years Day. Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Louish

chessmont said:


> New to me; 31 mm President with silver dial and (aftermarket) diamond bezel. I am ok with aftermarket, have a local person who can service and no problem reselling - I have done it before. It is a little tight so I am awaiting 2 links to arrive Monday.



Would love to see some mod pics of your lovely watch


----------



## chessmont

Louish said:


> Would love to see some mod pics of your lovely watch



Here ya go (it’s hard to get accurate color of dial) plus I’m a lousy photographer!


----------



## Louish

chessmont said:


> Here ya go (it’s hard to get accurate color of dial) plus I’m a lousy photographer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291352



It's beautiful!


----------



## chessmont

Thank you!


----------



## MsShooz

Mine is a 31mm DateJust with black dial, fluted bezel and diamond markers. I thought I'd get a 36mm, but with the diamond markers, it just seemed and looked flash / obvious on me (I'm only 5,3" and petite) - like I couldn't wear to meetings, with a demure dress etc. The 31 is just right - not at all dainty, but not in your face either.

I've had it about seven months and it's as good as new. I adore it. One thing I would say, however, is that anyone thinking about diamond markers should bear in mind that you can't see the time in the dark, which you can with the plain markers. However, I've no regrets - I'm a sucker for diamonds, I love them against black (I wear a black and diamond Chanel Ultra Ring on the other hand) and they don't add a huge amount to the cost, so I didn't want to kick myself later. It was totally the right choice for me.


----------



## Louish

MsShooz said:


> Mine is a 31mm DateJust with black dial, fluted bezel and diamond markers. I thought I'd get a 36mm, but with the diamond markers, it just seemed and looked flash / obvious on me (I'm only 5,3" and petite) - like I couldn't wear to meetings, with a demure dress etc. The 31 is just right - not at all dainty, but not in your face either.
> 
> I've had it about seven months and it's as good as new. I adore it. One thing I would say, however, is that anyone thinking about diamond markers should bear in mind that you can't see the time in the dark, which you can with the plain markers. However, I've no regrets - I'm a sucker for diamonds, I love them against black (I wear a black and diamond Chanel Ultra Ring on the other hand) and they don't add a huge amount to the cost, so I didn't want to kick myself later. It was totally the right choice for me.
> 
> View attachment 4292545
> View attachment 4292546



It looks lovely on you. The size is perfect. I also love diamond markers. I use my iPhone if I need to see the time in the dark so it's never bothered me


----------



## Louish

She's here!! She's here!! My new to me 26mm TT Everose & Steel Datejust, jubilee bracelet with a hidden clasp, fluted bezel & diamond markers (I love listing all that out  )

Unfortunately when they shipped the watch to me they added the links they had already taken out when I tried it on in the store. So it's too big to wear. Getting it sorted on Wednesday morning. Can't wait to wear this beauty.


----------



## kemilia

Louish said:


> She's here!! She's here!! My new to me 26mm TT Everose & Steel Datejust, jubilee bracelet with a hidden clasp, fluted bezel & diamond markers (I love listing all that out  )
> 
> Unfortunately when they shipped the watch to me they added the links they had already taken out when I tried it on in the store. So it's too big to wear. Getting it sorted on Wednesday morning. Can't wait to wear this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4292730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292733


Beautiful! 

Enjoy and save those links, ya never know.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Louish said:


> She's here!! She's here!! My new to me 26mm TT Everose & Steel Datejust, jubilee bracelet with a hidden clasp, fluted bezel & diamond markers (I love listing all that out  )
> 
> Unfortunately when they shipped the watch to me they added the links they had already taken out when I tried it on in the store. So it's too big to wear. Getting it sorted on Wednesday morning. Can't wait to wear this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4292730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292733


So pretty!


----------



## MsShooz

Louish said:


> It looks lovely on you. The size is perfect. I also love diamond markers. I use my iPhone if I need to see the time in the dark so it's never bothered me



Thank you.
And yes, exactly. It doesn't bother me at all - I sleep / shower / everything in mine and it's never been an issue. I always have my phone.


----------



## syh

MsShooz said:


> Mine is a 31mm DateJust with black dial, fluted bezel and diamond markers. I thought I'd get a 36mm, but with the diamond markers, it just seemed and looked flash / obvious on me (I'm only 5,3" and petite) - like I couldn't wear to meetings, with a demure dress etc. The 31 is just right - not at all dainty, but not in your face either.
> 
> I've had it about seven months and it's as good as new. I adore it. One thing I would say, however, is that anyone thinking about diamond markers should bear in mind that you can't see the time in the dark, which you can with the plain markers. However, I've no regrets - I'm a sucker for diamonds, I love them against black (I wear a black and diamond Chanel Ultra Ring on the other hand) and they don't add a huge amount to the cost, so I didn't want to kick myself later. It was totally the right choice for me.
> 
> View attachment 4292545
> View attachment 4292546



Looks beautiful on you! Can I ask what size your wrist is?

I also bought the exact same watch about 6 months ago and at the time, was also deliberating between 31mm and 36mm. 

In the end I chose 31mm as I felt the size would be the most versatile between day/night and also the most classic but lately have been thinking I should’ve got 36mm as the 31mm feels quite small. 

I still love the 31mm though!


----------



## Yijingchan

Wearing my 31mm datejust with black face, diamond markers and diamond dial on New Year Day


----------



## supertorts

Hi all,

Happy new year! I am looking for some input as I am deciding between two TT 31mm oyster perpetual DJs –– am in my early 20s and am looking to wear this well into my 30/40s and perhaps beyond. I mostly mix my metals but lean towards gold/rose gold jewellery as they are more flattering on my skintone!

I believe 31mm fits perfectly (26/28 is too dainty and I wouldn't feel comfortable with anything bigger). Am now thinking if I should go with rose gold or yellow gold, and if so, a black or white dial. I think the option above feels much more 'me' but the bottom feels much more like a safe option/classic that won't go wrong. 

Any feedback is welcome!
Cheers xo


----------



## MsShooz

syh said:


> Looks beautiful on you! Can I ask what size your wrist is?
> 
> I also bought the exact same watch about 6 months ago and at the time, was also deliberating between 31mm and 36mm.
> 
> In the end I chose 31mm as I felt the size would be the most versatile between day/night and also the most classic but lately have been thinking I should’ve got 36mm as the 31mm feels quite small.
> 
> I still love the 31mm though!



I don't wear bracelets and bangles so I'm not sure on size, but they removed three links if that helps?
As for the 36mm, I just didn't like it on me in that style. With the diamond markers, it looked too flash and masculine / sporty. I felt like Liberace / Puff Daddy! But I wear lots of feminine dresses, go to lots of formal dinners and meetings for work, and I'm small, so it just jarred and didn't feel right. My husband wears a vintage 36mm Rolex DateJust with a leather strap and plain markers, and that looks heaps better on me. I would happily wear that and not feel weird. But I think it's the heavy metal bracelet and the diamonds that feel too much in the bigger size (even though the diamonds actually look bigger on the 31mm, because the dial is smaller). I feel like the 36mm size would only go with jeans for me? I have actually just found a photo of the 36mm in the style I have, from when I tried it on at the jewellers. I've put it next to the 31mm, which is what I chose, for comparison.


----------



## syh

MsShooz said:


> I don't wear bracelets and bangles so I'm not sure on size, but they removed three links if that helps?
> As for the 36mm, I just didn't like it on me in that style. With the diamond markers, it looked too flash and masculine / sporty. I felt like Liberace / Puff Daddy! But I wear lots of feminine dresses, go to lots of formal dinners and meetings for work, and I'm small, so it just jarred and didn't feel right. My husband wears a vintage 36mm Rolex DateJust with a leather strap and plain markers, and that looks heaps better on me. I would happily wear that and not feel weird. But I think it's the heavy metal bracelet and the diamonds that feel too much in the bigger size (even though the diamonds actually look bigger on the 31mm, because the dial is smaller). I feel like the 36mm size would only go with jeans for me? I have actually just found a photo of the 36mm in the style I have, from when I tried it on at the jewellers. I've put it next to the 31mm, which is what I chose, for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4293270
> View attachment 4293271



Thanks for the comparison photos, they both look really good but yes the 31mm fits your wrist slightly better. 

I know what you mean about the 36mm being a bit more sportier/masculine looking and definitely more flashier - I guess it’s on trend for women to wear larger watches these days but the 31mm is probably the way to go if one is after a more classic/timeless look, especially if I’m going to only own one Rolex in my lifetime.


----------



## Louish

supertorts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy new year! I am looking for some input as I am deciding between two TT 31mm oyster perpetual DJs –– am in my early 20s and am looking to wear this well into my 30/40s and perhaps beyond. I mostly mix my metals but lean towards gold/rose gold jewellery as they are more flattering on my skintone!
> 
> I believe 31mm fits perfectly (26/28 is too dainty and I wouldn't feel comfortable with anything bigger). Am now thinking if I should go with rose gold or yellow gold, and if so, a black or white dial. I think the option above feels much more 'me' but the bottom feels much more like a safe option/classic that won't go wrong.
> 
> Any feedback is welcome!
> Cheers xo



I like the black watch on you best


----------



## MsShooz

syh said:


> Thanks for the comparison photos, they both look really good but yes the 31mm fits your wrist slightly better.
> 
> I know what you mean about the 36mm being a bit more sportier/masculine looking and definitely more flashier - I guess it’s on trend for women to wear larger watches these days but the 31mm is probably the way to go if one is after a more classic/timeless look, especially if I’m going to only own one Rolex in my lifetime.



Yes, I have girlfriends with a 36mm and it looks fabulous, but I think you have to go with what suits your wardrobe, physical frame and lifestyle. I feel the 31mm is the only size that translates well for me from day to night, informal to formal, which is what I need. I would only wear a 36mm in a plain dial personally, but since I wear my Rolex 24/7, I have no need for a second watch.


----------



## MsShooz

supertorts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy new year! I am looking for some input as I am deciding between two TT 31mm oyster perpetual DJs –– am in my early 20s and am looking to wear this well into my 30/40s and perhaps beyond. I mostly mix my metals but lean towards gold/rose gold jewellery as they are more flattering on my skintone!
> 
> I believe 31mm fits perfectly (26/28 is too dainty and I wouldn't feel comfortable with anything bigger). Am now thinking if I should go with rose gold or yellow gold, and if so, a black or white dial. I think the option above feels much more 'me' but the bottom feels much more like a safe option/classic that won't go wrong.
> 
> Any feedback is welcome!
> Cheers xo



I agree - the 31 is perfect on your wrist. Both lovely, but you should go with your heart. If you love the black and it feels like 'you' then it can't be the wrong decision. You should feel happy every time you look down at it.


----------



## baghagg

supertorts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy new year! I am looking for some input as I am deciding between two TT 31mm oyster perpetual DJs –– am in my early 20s and am looking to wear this well into my 30/40s and perhaps beyond. I mostly mix my metals but lean towards gold/rose gold jewellery as they are more flattering on my skintone!
> 
> I believe 31mm fits perfectly (26/28 is too dainty and I wouldn't feel comfortable with anything bigger). Am now thinking if I should go with rose gold or yellow gold, and if so, a black or white dial. I think the option above feels much more 'me' but the bottom feels much more like a safe option/classic that won't go wrong.
> 
> Any feedback is welcome!
> Cheers xo


Imho the black face looks dressier, the white face more casual.  Of these two I prefer the white because it's easier to see the time and I would wear a smaller watch if I needed a more formal/dressy option.


----------



## vanessa_karie

My first Rolex [emoji171] 28mm Datejust TT Everose & Steel with purple dial and diamonds, the perfect combo [emoji171]


----------



## Louish

vanessa_karie said:


> My first Rolex [emoji171] 28mm Datejust TT Everose & Steel with purple dial and diamonds, the perfect combo [emoji171]



Looks great on you


----------



## supertorts

Hi lovelies, I managed to find a 31mm everose/white dial and am now deciding between these two beauties! I really appreciated everyone's input -- on the last leg of the search now! Black feels right, although I feel like it might be difficult to match with lighter clothes? Does anyone feel this way? (Though my wardrobe is mostly black anyway...)


----------



## MsShooz

supertorts said:


> Hi lovelies, I managed to find a 31mm everose/white dial and am now deciding between these two beauties! I really appreciated everyone's input -- on the last leg of the search now! Black feels right, although I feel like it might be difficult to match with lighter clothes? Does anyone feel this way? (Though my wardrobe is mostly black anyway...)



I have a black dial and  love it. I think it looks chic and cool and goes with everything.


----------



## jellyv

supertorts said:


> Hi lovelies, I managed to find a 31mm everose/white dial and am now deciding between these two beauties! I really appreciated everyone's input -- on the last leg of the search now! Black feels right, although I feel like it might be difficult to match with lighter clothes? Does anyone feel this way? (Though my wardrobe is mostly black anyway...)


Both are gorgeous--Rolex's Roman numeral dials always look great.
White is more legible than the black, crisp and cool and versatile...I'm biased.


----------



## neennara

Hi everyone,
I’m planning on getting a 36mm tt YG/SS datejust for my birthday.
However, I’m having a bit of a second thought. I’m afraid that the watch will be too mature/flashy for a uni student like me. 
I want to wear this watch to class as well as when I go out for a night out in town, and I want to be able to wear it when I graduate and start working.
I rarely see people my age wearing tt Rolex. Most of my friends wear ss Daytona or ss sub. I usually see women in their 40s and above with the two tone datejust.
I want two tone watch because I want it to match my yg love bracelet which I wear on the other wrist.
My other choice is tt Cartier Ballon Bleu but it doesn’t have the date function.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## nvie

supertorts said:


> Hi lovelies, I managed to find a 31mm everose/white dial and am now deciding between these two beauties! I really appreciated everyone's input -- on the last leg of the search now! Black feels right, although I feel like it might be difficult to match with lighter clothes? Does anyone feel this way? (Though my wardrobe is mostly black anyway...)



I’m also biased towards light colour dial on a Datejust. If it’s an Oyster Perpetual then dark dial as it’s sportier.


----------



## nvie

neennara said:


> Hi everyone,
> I’m planning on getting a 36mm tt YG/SS datejust for my birthday.
> However, I’m having a bit of a second thought. I’m afraid that the watch will be too mature/flashy for a uni student like me.
> I want to wear this watch to class as well as when I go out for a night out in town, and I want to be able to wear it when I graduate and start working.
> I rarely see people my age wearing tt Rolex. Most of my friends wear ss Daytona or ss sub. I usually see women in their 40s and above with the two tone datejust.
> I want two tone watch because I want it to match my yg love bracelet which I wear on the other wrist.
> My other choice is tt Cartier Ballon Bleu but it doesn’t have the date function.
> What are your thoughts?



Rolex all the way. Don’t settle because others your age prefer all stainless steel. When you hit 40, you will appreciate the two tone.


----------



## supertorts

neennara said:


> Hi everyone,
> I’m planning on getting a 36mm tt YG/SS datejust for my birthday.
> However, I’m having a bit of a second thought. I’m afraid that the watch will be too mature/flashy for a uni student like me.
> I want to wear this watch to class as well as when I go out for a night out in town, and I want to be able to wear it when I graduate and start working.
> I rarely see people my age wearing tt Rolex. Most of my friends wear ss Daytona or ss sub. I usually see women in their 40s and above with the two tone datejust.
> I want two tone watch because I want it to match my yg love bracelet which I wear on the other wrist.
> My other choice is tt Cartier Ballon Bleu but it doesn’t have the date function.
> What are your thoughts?



Hi, I posted earlier choosing between three 31mm TT DJs (YG x white dial, RG x white dial, RG x black dial) -- I went to an AD earlier today and picked up the RG x black dial combination. I'm also a uni student and had similar thoughts, which is why I forwent diamonds and chose Roman numerals instead. I wouldn't worry too much about people our age not wearing TT Rolexes –– someone mentioned earlier in this thread (in response to my question) that since this is your watch, it should be something that you feel happy about (and excited to wear around)! I think watches are very personal, and as such, it really depends on how you plan to wear it (e.g. other jewellery/clothes/bags/shoes etc.) in terms of your worries about it being too mature. I'm obviously a bit biased towards Rolex since I just got one and we're on a Rolex thread, but I think the TT is absolutely beautiful and isn't too mature (and also will pair well with your love bracelet!). The cyclops lens is a Rolex signature and the watch is so beautifully intricate... If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me; I'd be happy to help out in any shape or form


----------



## vanessa_karie

neennara said:


> Hi everyone,
> I’m planning on getting a 36mm tt YG/SS datejust for my birthday.
> However, I’m having a bit of a second thought. I’m afraid that the watch will be too mature/flashy for a uni student like me.
> I want to wear this watch to class as well as when I go out for a night out in town, and I want to be able to wear it when I graduate and start working.
> I rarely see people my age wearing tt Rolex. Most of my friends wear ss Daytona or ss sub. I usually see women in their 40s and above with the two tone datejust.
> I want two tone watch because I want it to match my yg love bracelet which I wear on the other wrist.
> My other choice is tt Cartier Ballon Bleu but it doesn’t have the date function.
> What are your thoughts?



Have you tried rose gold TT? I also once thought TT datejust was too mature for me, until I tried on the rose gold, I fell in love straight away, and I’m nowhere near 40! I think rolex makes a beautiful statement jewellery at any age, I see mine as my forever pretty bracelet [emoji7]


----------



## neennara

vanessa_karie said:


> Have you tried rose gold TT? I also once thought TT datejust was too mature for me, until I tried on the rose gold, I fell in love straight away, and I’m nowhere near 40! I think rolex makes a beautiful statement jewellery at any age, I see mine as my forever pretty bracelet [emoji7]



I have never seen one in real life but I saw a few modelling shots on Instagram. I really like how subtle and feminine rg/ss is. 
I was actually interested in rg/ss with white dial. However, I am a bit obsessed when it comes to matching metals/hardware. Everything has to match. I don’t own any rg jewelry and most of my bags have yg hardware. I’m afraid that I’ll be annoyed if my jewelry and my bag hardware don’t match.
Nevertheless, I’ll check the rg ones out the next time I visit an AD. Maybe the colour difference won’t bother me that much. Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## Louish

neennara said:


> I have never seen one in real life but I saw a few modelling shots on Instagram. I really like how subtle and feminine rg/ss is.
> I was actually interested in rg/ss with white dial. However, I am a bit obsessed when it comes to matching metals/hardware. Everything has to match. I don’t own any rg jewelry and most of my bags have yg hardware. I’m afraid that I’ll be annoyed if my jewelry and my bag hardware don’t match.
> Nevertheless, I’ll check the rg ones out the next time I visit an AD. Maybe the colour difference won’t bother me that much. Thank you for the recommendation!



I'm 30 & wear white, yellow & rose gold jewellery/bag hardware. I have a SS & RG Datejust which I adore & I get so many lovely compliments on it.


----------



## fruitybunch

Nice watch! I am looking forward picking up my watches when I am back in the UK. Decided to buy myself a Nomos watch too


----------



## Little23

Hi girls! Need your help! I’m between 31 and 34... 31 is like too classic and 34 maybe too trendy? I want it in black. Thanks for your opinions!!!


----------



## fruitybunch

I like the 31 fits you well  
Or you buy both of them, problem solved, haha


----------



## goldengirl123

Little23 said:


> Hi girls! Need your help! I’m between 31 and 34... 31 is like too classic and 34 maybe too trendy? I want it in black. Thanks for your opinions!!!


I like the way the first one fits your wrist better.


----------



## nvie

Little23 said:


> Hi girls! Need your help! I’m between 31 and 34... 31 is like too classic and 34 maybe too trendy? I want it in black. Thanks for your opinions!!!



34 is a trendy sporty look. SA kept asking me to go for 34 when I selected 31. I guess the shrink factor will set in. If you’ve made up your mind on black dial, I think it goes very well on a 34.

Do you have another pic of the black dial 34 where it doesn’t sit so low on the wrist?


----------



## vanessa_karie

neennara said:


> I have never seen one in real life but I saw a few modelling shots on Instagram. I really like how subtle and feminine rg/ss is.
> I was actually interested in rg/ss with white dial. However, I am a bit obsessed when it comes to matching metals/hardware. Everything has to match. I don’t own any rg jewelry and most of my bags have yg hardware. I’m afraid that I’ll be annoyed if my jewelry and my bag hardware don’t match.
> Nevertheless, I’ll check the rg ones out the next time I visit an AD. Maybe the colour difference won’t bother me that much. Thank you for the recommendation!



I get what you mean by wanting to match everything, I am a little obsessed like that too. Finding the perfect combo does take time but I always try to bring my most used bags/jewellery with me and try on a few combinations to see how it looks as an outfit. Good luck with finding "the one", I am sure whichever option you go for will only be the first to many, I am already thinking about my next one  Have fun!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Little23 said:


> Hi girls! Need your help! I’m between 31 and 34... 31 is like too classic and 34 maybe too trendy? I want it in black. Thanks for your opinions!!!



Loveee the 34 on you!!! Black really pops too


----------



## Gourmetgal

Little23 said:


> Hi girls! Need your help! I’m between 31 and 34... 31 is like too classic and 34 maybe too trendy? I want it in black. Thanks for your opinions!!!


The 31 is a better size for your wrist and hand.  Can you get that size with a black dial?


----------



## chessmont

Little23 said:


> Hi girls! Need your help! I’m between 31 and 34... 31 is like too classic and 34 maybe too trendy? I want it in black. Thanks for your opinions!!!


I like the 31 on you better.


----------



## MsShooz

Little23 said:


> Hi girls! Need your help! I’m between 31 and 34... 31 is like too classic and 34 maybe too trendy? I want it in black. Thanks for your opinions!!!



I think the 31 looks better. Love the black in the second picture, but not the size.


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls with wrist size around 14,5 cm, do you prefer Datejust 33 or 36?


----------



## corezone

Zucnarf said:


> Girls with wrist size around 14,5 cm, do you prefer Datejust 33 or 36?


My wrist is 14cm and I prefer 36mm on me.


----------



## missie1

Zucnarf said:


> Girls with wrist size around 14,5 cm, do you prefer Datejust 33 or 36?


I prefer the 36....


----------



## bc1990

ended up going for a 3.60 carat tennis bracelet. what is everyones take on wearing it on same arm as your watch?


----------



## kemilia

Doyenne89 said:


> View attachment 4280924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New acquisition: Christmas came early! If anyone is considering doing mother-of-Pearl on a 36mm watch I must say it’s a splendid choice!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## kemilia

bc1990 said:


> ended up going for a 3.60 carat tennis bracelet. what is everyones take on wearing it on same arm as your watch?


Uh, wonderful!


----------



## ktchoa

Hi everyone, 

After much deliberation, I have decided to go with the Rolex Junior All Steel Datejust, Silver face with the Roman Dial. I will be picking up the watch in 2 weeks’s time! Was choosing over this or the pink face ladies watch... Hope I made the right decision [emoji23] [emoji847]


----------



## lililvluv

After contemplating for almost 2 years I finally decided to purchase my first Rolex back in September.
Now I want another lol 
Pearlmaster 34, but I was told that this exact model will be discontinued.... is it still worth getting?


----------



## bagaholicxoxo

Louish said:


> I'm 30 & wear white, yellow & rose gold jewellery/bag hardware. I have a SS & RG Datejust which I adore & I get so many lovely compliments on it.
> 
> View attachment 4296318
> View attachment 4296319


What size is this ?


----------



## Louish

bagaholic1974 said:


> What size is this ?



It's 26mm - I have tiny wrists


----------



## Louish

ktchoa said:


> View attachment 4303279
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> After much deliberation, I have decided to go with the Rolex Junior All Steel Datejust, Silver face with the Roman Dial. I will be picking up the watch in 2 weeks’s time! Was choosing over this or the pink face ladies watch... Hope I made the right decision [emoji23] [emoji847]



I can see that watch working with so many outfits. Lovely clean lines & classic at the same time


----------



## Louish

lililvluv said:


> After contemplating for almost 2 years I finally decided to purchase my first Rolex back in September.
> Now I want another lol
> Pearlmaster 34, but I was told that this exact model will be discontinued.... is it still worth getting?
> 
> View attachment 4303287
> 
> View attachment 4303289
> 
> View attachment 4303290



It's beautiful. I'd love an all-gold Rolex one day


----------



## ktchoa

Louish said:


> I can see that watch working with so many outfits. Lovely clean lines & classic at the same time



Thank you dear! That’s what I was going for. An everyday watch that I won’t have trouble matching outfits with! [emoji847]


----------



## oranGetRee

Louish said:


> She's here!! She's here!! My new to me 26mm TT Everose & Steel Datejust, jubilee bracelet with a hidden clasp, fluted bezel & diamond markers (I love listing all that out  )
> 
> Unfortunately when they shipped the watch to me they added the links they had already taken out when I tried it on in the store. So it's too big to wear. Getting it sorted on Wednesday morning. Can't wait to wear this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4292730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292733


I think we have the exact same watch! I love mine! [emoji173]
Congratulations!


----------



## oranGetRee

Yijingchan said:


> View attachment 4293240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my 31mm datejust with black face, diamond markers and diamond dial on New Year Day


Super love this. So beautiful!


----------



## Louish

oranGetRee said:


> I think we have the exact same watch! I love mine! [emoji173]
> Congratulations!



It's so beautiful! It feels completely different to my old SS one, more special


----------



## danielG

After searching a long time for the right watch I landed at an Oyster Perpetual No-Date 34mm. But the AD´s here have only the black version and it seems that the white version isn´t the "regular", "normal" rolex-white. Does anyone know this white color ?
What do you think ? Can you please help me decide which color to take ?




Pics are from the Rolex Website


----------



## Louish

I really love the black dial. If I was to get a 2nd Rolex it would have either a black or olive green dial


----------



## nvie

danielG said:


> After searching a long time for the right watch I landed at an Oyster Perpetual No-Date 34mm. But the AD´s here have only the black version and it seems that the white version isn´t the "regular", "normal" rolex-white. Does anyone know this white color ?
> What do you think ? Can you please help me decide which color to take ?
> View attachment 4304952
> 
> View attachment 4304953
> 
> Pics are from the Rolex Website



I really love the Champagne or Red Grape on this Oyster Perpetual 34mm. I find the white and black dials are too boring because of the clean overall look, Oyster bracelet with domed bezel. I think the white is the same white on other Rolex models. 34mm also comes with a silver dial.


----------



## nvie

Oyster Perpetual 34mm 

Champagne 







Red Grape






Silver 






Also comes in Blue and Olive Green


----------



## danielG

nvie said:


> I really love the Champagne or Red Grape on this Oyster Perpetual 34mm. I find the white and black dials are too boring because of the clean overall look, Oyster bracelet with domed bezel. I think the white is the same white on other Rolex models. 34mm also comes with a silver dial.



Thanks for your reply.
As I was told, this white is probably not the same white as you can get when you buy e.g. a datejust. On some youtube-vids it seems that there is a little difference between. The 34mm-white is more like an ivory-white. IMO.
The clean overall look is the look i´ve been searching for


----------



## ktchoa

danielG said:


> After searching a long time for the right watch I landed at an Oyster Perpetual No-Date 34mm. But the AD´s here have only the black version and it seems that the white version isn´t the "regular", "normal" rolex-white. Does anyone know this white color ?
> What do you think ? Can you please help me decide which color to take ?
> View attachment 4304952
> 
> View attachment 4304953
> 
> Pics are from the Rolex Website



+1 on the red grape dial


----------



## taya19

My datejust 28 gold and steel with silver and diamonds dial. I love the watch and can't stop looking at it. It was a very  hard decision to make as i also loved  size 31 with black and diamonds and  mother of pearl and diamonds but was worried they'll look too blingy. What do you think ? Did i do the right choice or should I have chosen the 31 instead?


----------



## ktchoa

taya19 said:


> My datejust 28 gold and steel with silver and diamonds dial. I love the watch and can't stop looking at it. It was a very  hard decision to make as i also loved  size 31 with black and diamonds and  mother of pearl and diamonds but was worried they'll look too blingy. What do you think ? Did i do the right choice or should I have chosen the 31 instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305312
> View attachment 4305321
> View attachment 4305322



I think they all look good on your wrist! Besides, you can always purchase a 31mm later on. It’s nice to have both. [emoji23]


----------



## nvie

taya19 said:


> My datejust 28 gold and steel with silver and diamonds dial. I love the watch and can't stop looking at it. It was a very  hard decision to make as i also loved  size 31 with black and diamonds and  mother of pearl and diamonds but was worried they'll look too blingy. What do you think ? Did i do the right choice or should I have chosen the 31 instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305312
> View attachment 4305321
> View attachment 4305322



Both looks good on you. 28mm has a classic look. You can decide on a different version such as Oyster Perpetual in 31 or 34mm, a sportier look for your second Rolex.


----------



## taya19

ktchoa said:


> I think they all look good on your wrist! Besides, you can always purchase a 31mm later on. It’s nice to have both. [emoji23]


Of course!  If I'll have another one though it will be the all gold with black dial. I really like the small braclet of the 28 and that's why I chose it but as you said they all looked good. So so confusing  haha!


----------



## frenchfries

rolex mid size president champagne face in yellow gold and diamond markers


----------



## chessmont

taya19 said:


> My datejust 28 gold and steel with silver and diamonds dial. I love the watch and can't stop looking at it. It was a very  hard decision to make as i also loved  size 31 with black and diamonds and  mother of pearl and diamonds but was worried they'll look too blingy. What do you think ? Did i do the right choice or should I have chosen the 31 instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305312
> View attachment 4305321
> View attachment 4305322


You done good!


----------



## bm1

28 mm


----------



## nvie

bm1 said:


> 28 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314894



Love this combination, especially the star diamond markers [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## baghagg

bm1 said:


> 28 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314894


Very lovely - does anyone know if this comes in stainless/rose gold?


----------



## Louish

baghagg said:


> Very lovely - does anyone know if this comes in stainless/rose gold?



Yes I think so. I saw it when I was playing around on the Rolex website


----------



## bm1

baghagg said:


> Very lovely - does anyone know if this comes in stainless/rose gold?


thanks! yes, it does. this is the ss/rg version with an oyster bracelet:



ss/yg with diamond bezel:


----------



## ktchoa

bm1 said:


> 28 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314894



Lovely!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Waiting for my 1st preowned Rolex 
Rolex Lady Oyster Perpetual Date Just 26mm Steel and Gold







Here’s my dream Rolex [emoji7] below one day when I win the lottery[emoji120]


----------



## LouisV76

want one too


----------



## ktchoa

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> Waiting for my 1st preowned Rolex
> Rolex Lady Oyster Perpetual Date Just 26mm Steel and Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my dream Rolex [emoji7] below one day when I win the lottery[emoji120]










It here so fast 
Looks so much better on my wrist and matches my jewellery perfectly. After adjusting the clasp to the max it fits perfectly [emoji28]it’s so simple to do but luckily my local Timpsons lovely guy sorted it for free I did offer but he insisted. [emoji3] 
So pleased with this [emoji7] it’s the most exp watch I’ve owned. [emoji857]

Made my day along with the Beautiful and dangerous snow fall we’ve had. 

[emoji300]️☃️[emoji301]️[emoji300]️


----------



## kemilia

J.A.N. said:


> It here so fast
> Looks so much better on my wrist and matches my jewellery perfectly. After adjusting the clasp to the max it fits perfectly [emoji28]it’s so simple to do but luckily my local Timpsons lovely guy sorted it for free I did offer but he insisted. [emoji3]
> So pleased with this [emoji7] it’s the most exp watch I’ve owned. [emoji857]
> 
> Made my day along with the Beautiful and dangerous snow fall we’ve had.
> 
> [emoji300]️☃️[emoji301]️[emoji300]️


Congrats! Looks wonderful on your wrist, enjoy!


----------



## littlewhitebear

My DJ 26mm.  I have very small wrist and was the perfect size for me. Its small, dainty and no overwhelming. Love everything about it!


----------



## J.A.N.

kemilia said:


> Congrats! Looks wonderful on your wrist, enjoy!



Thank you


----------



## Louish

littlewhitebear said:


> My DJ 26mm.  I have very small wrist and was the perfect size for me. Its small, dainty and no overwhelming. Love everything about it!
> View attachment 4328283
> View attachment 4328284



Great size on you


----------



## Louish

The original plan once I received my RG/SS Datejust was to enjoy it until funds allowed me to trade up to an all RG version. I must admit I've completely fallen in love with my watch & I might just keep it! The SS elements work perfectly with my platinum/WG jewellery. I'm in love [emoji173]️


----------



## Louish

My beauty


----------



## 26Alexandra

Louish said:


> My beauty
> 
> View attachment 4328484



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## fruitybunch

Both watches look great, ladies!


----------



## heavenrain

Got my first ever Rolex watch, and the best part is... it's vintage but as good as new. It still needs some fitting as I have very small wrist and this one is Rolex Oyster Perpetual 26 mm stainless steel with champagne dial. The hands of time shows a little bit of age but I love it anyway, greets


----------



## nvie

heavenrain said:


> Got my first ever Rolex watch, and the best part is... it's vintage but as good as new. It still needs some fitting as I have very small wrist and this one is Rolex Oyster Perpetual 26 mm stainless steel with champagne dial. The hands of time shows a little bit of age but I love it anyway, greets



Send it for polishing and it’ll look brand new!


----------



## heavenrain

nvie said:


> Send it for polishing and it’ll look brand new!



Thanks for the tip, I def will  !


----------



## danielG

newest addition, thx for letting me share ....
34mm oyster perpetual.


----------



## LVtingting

lililvluv said:


> After contemplating for almost 2 years I finally decided to purchase my first Rolex back in September.
> Now I want another lol
> Pearlmaster 34, but I was told that this exact model will be discontinued.... is it still worth getting?
> 
> View attachment 4303287
> 
> View attachment 4303289
> 
> View attachment 4303290


----------



## LVtingting

I heard pearlmaster 29mm to 39 mm are all going to be discontinued so anyone wants to give their thoughts?


----------



## shoefever

My first Rolex~yachtmaster 37


----------



## Cartierlover26

Date just 28mm MOP and diamonds. In love with the way it changes colour in different lights.


----------



## taya19

Did any one regret their choice after buying a rolex watch. I was very indecisive and it took me alot of time to decide. Now I'm unhappy with my choice and wish I have gone bigger than 28. I can't belive I have spend so much on something I am not so happy with. I want to sell it but all dealers are requesting so much as commission.


----------



## taya19

Cartierlover26 said:


> View attachment 4349277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date just 28mm MOP and diamonds. In love with the way it changes colour in different lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349276





Cartierlover26 said:


> View attachment 4349277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date just 28mm MOP and diamonds. In love with the way it changes colour in different lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349276


So pretty. Congratulations


----------



## Cartierlover26

taya19 said:


> Did any one regret their choice after buying a rolex watch. I was very indecisive and it took me alot of time to decide. Now I'm unhappy with my choice and wish I have gone bigger than 28. I can't belive I have spend so much on something I am not so happy with. I want to sell it but all dealers are requesting so much as commission.


Most places will do part exchange but if you have only just bought it you will lose a lot of money on it. You might be better off waiting until you can afford another one and just buying a 2nd one. I once inquired about upgrading mine to full diamond bezel but after only 2months of having it they offered me back less than half what I paid. I think it’s better to keep it and sell in the future when the price has appreciated.


----------



## nvie

taya19 said:


> Did any one regret their choice after buying a rolex watch. I was very indecisive and it took me alot of time to decide. Now I'm unhappy with my choice and wish I have gone bigger than 28. I can't belive I have spend so much on something I am not so happy with. I want to sell it but all dealers are requesting so much as commission.



What is it that you don’t like about the 28?

I have a Datejust 26 (YG/SS) which was purchased in 2008 and a 31 (WG/SS) bought in 2017. Love them both and rotates them besides the other watches. I might go for 34mm in a few years time. 

I suggest you wear your 28, enjoy it and don’t think too much about it. You can always get another Rolex later.


----------



## MotherOfBostons

This is my baby [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 36 mm


----------



## MotherOfBostons

taya19 said:


> Did any one regret their choice after buying a rolex watch. I was very indecisive and it took me alot of time to decide. Now I'm unhappy with my choice and wish I have gone bigger than 28. I can't belive I have spend so much on something I am not so happy with. I want to sell it but all dealers are requesting so much as commission.



Yes. I have had all sizes except the 40mm - lady, mid size and 36mm. My first one was a men’s and I thought it was too big, so I sold it. I did take a pretty big hit. Second was lady DJ and it was too small! So I sold that one and went with mid size. I did like the mid size. It was the most comfortable but I wanted more of a statement piece. So now I am back at the 36mm! I am happy with my latest and don’t plan to get rid of it any time soon. It took me wearing and living with all three sizes to decide what I wanted. 

My best advice is shop around for the best price - some places will give you more as a trade in toward your preferred piece. Definitely get what speaks to you. You may take a small loss but it’s best to get a watch you’re going to love.


----------



## syh

taya19 said:


> Did any one regret their choice after buying a rolex watch. I was very indecisive and it took me alot of time to decide. Now I'm unhappy with my choice and wish I have gone bigger than 28. I can't belive I have spend so much on something I am not so happy with. I want to sell it but all dealers are requesting so much as commission.



Sorry to hear that! Which size do you wish you had got instead and how long have you had the 28mm for?

I bought a 31mm about 8 months ago and at the time, was choosing between 31 and 36. In the end after a lot of going back and forth, I went with 31mm as I felt it was the most classic size and the easiest to transition between day and night. 

I must admit sometimes I do have size regret and wish I had got 36 as my eyes have adjusted to the 31 and I feel it looks small now. 

However I still love the 31 and will just wear it and enjoy it until the time comes for a second (if that ever happens).

I would definitely recommend you keep the 28mm and enjoy wearing it for awhile and then if you’re still not satisfied, you can always upsize in the future.


----------



## sheanabelle

I was about to have the Pepsi gmt as of yesterday that my husband has been searching for for months. (Well, technically it's his but I like to borrow lol) Anyway-it's gone. Fed Ex claims it was signed for & delivered yesterday. Security cameras show no one stepping near the house or driveway & the signature is clearly not his. I'm sure the jewler insured it but I doubt we will ever see the watch.


----------



## hammerofdawn

taya19 said:


> Did any one regret their choice after buying a rolex watch. I was very indecisive and it took me alot of time to decide. Now I'm unhappy with my choice and wish I have gone bigger than 28. I can't belive I have spend so much on something I am not so happy with. I want to sell it but all dealers are requesting so much as commission.



People flip watches all the time. You'll get more selling on the watchforums like watchuseek or rolexforum vs trying to selling to a retail store. The only draw back is that you'll probably be a new member so it would take time to build a reputation. There's also ebay if you have an account. Also craigslist, facebook, letgo or stockx.


----------



## kemilia

sheanabelle said:


> I was about to have the Pepsi gmt as of yesterday that my husband has been searching for for months. (Well, technically it's his but I like to borrow lol) Anyway-it's gone. Fed Ex claims it was signed for & delivered yesterday. Security cameras show no one stepping near the house or driveway & the signature is clearly not his. I'm sure the jewler insured it but I doubt we will ever see the watch.


That's awful! I hope you get to the bottom of this, I would think it would have been insured by the seller and they aren't likely to eat that cost. The guys (and gals) on the Rolex forum go ga-ga for those Pepsi's.

My watch came via FedEx a couple of years ago and I had gotten another pricey item a week or so before (probably a purse, both had to be signed for, obviously) and the FedEx guy commented, saying something like " wow, you must be getting some expensive stuff to have to sign for them all the time." I did not feel comfortable with him saying that. At least I've always gotten my packages from whoever, though I have had UPS lie about deliveries.

Good Luck!


----------



## LVtingting

If they are going to be discontinued Pearlmaster  I wonder what happens to the values of the ones in the market? Depreciate or Appreciate?!


----------



## AspenVail27

I just got this one for my birthday today.


----------



## AspenVail27

Oyster, 36mm Oyster steel/YG with a silver dial set with diamonds


----------



## nvie

AspenVail27 said:


> I just got this one for my birthday today.



My heart flutters every time I see Rolex’s Roman numeral. Perfect combination for oyster bracelet [emoji4]


----------



## corezone

AspenVail27 said:


> I just got this one for my birthday today.


Happy Birthday. That's a gorgeous watch; it looks fabulous on you.


----------



## SWlife

sheanabelle said:


> I was about to have the Pepsi gmt as of yesterday that my husband has been searching for for months. (Well, technically it's his but I like to borrow lol) Anyway-it's gone. Fed Ex claims it was signed for & delivered yesterday. Security cameras show no one stepping near the house or driveway & the signature is clearly not his. I'm sure the jewler insured it but I doubt we will ever see the watch.



So, any news about this? How awful!


----------



## AspenVail27

nvie said:


> My heart flutters every time I see Rolex’s Roman numeral. Perfect combination for oyster bracelet [emoji4]


Thank you so much!


----------



## AspenVail27

corezone said:


> Happy Birthday. That's a gorgeous watch; it looks fabulous on you.


Thank you very much!  It took time to find the right one : )


----------



## LouisV76

thinking to get this one


----------



## fruitybunch

I am looking forward to what Baselworld will bring this year! Definitely no chance I will be able to get any of the to be released watches... Already miserably failed in 2018

Wish I had a girlfriend who would stop me from buying watches, lol


----------



## Lisaxxtt

LouisV76 said:


> thinking to get this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353057


Wow I love it x


----------



## Lisaxxtt

AspenVail27 said:


> I just got this one for my birthday today.


Nice! I love this x


----------



## LouisV76

Lisaxxtt said:


> Wow I love it x



thank you! [emoji847]


----------



## sheanabelle

gacats said:


> So, any news about this? How awful!


Omg yes! It was a weeklong ordeal with many phone calls, many trips to FedEx, trips to the houses they “thought they left the package at” many unreturned phone calls from FedEx supervisors, a police report and finally after 8 days...the miraculous delivery with ZERO questioneds answered. I’m shocked that we ended up receiving it and horrified that there was no accountability. I’d still love to know who forged our signature. The jewelers  were amazing throughout but it was the persistence and patience of my husband that paid off. He’s now happily wearing his new watch that I will happily wait to borrow.


----------



## fruitybunch

At least you got a Pepsi GMT! I am still waiting for it. Did he pay a premium or RRP?


----------



## SWlife

sheanabelle said:


> Omg yes! It was a weeklong ordeal with many phone calls, many trips to FedEx, trips to the houses they “thought they left the package at” many unreturned phone calls from FedEx supervisors, a police report and finally after 8 days...the miraculous delivery with ZERO questioneds answered. I’m shocked that we ended up receiving it and horrified that there was no accountability. I’d still love to know who forged our signature. The jewelers  were amazing throughout but it was the persistence and patience of my husband that paid off. He’s now happily wearing his new watch that I will happily wait to borrow.



How weird & shady! So glad you finally got it!


----------



## kemilia

sheanabelle said:


> Omg yes! It was a weeklong ordeal with many phone calls, many trips to FedEx, trips to the houses they “thought they left the package at” many unreturned phone calls from FedEx supervisors, a police report and finally after 8 days...the miraculous delivery with ZERO questioneds answered. I’m shocked that we ended up receiving it and horrified that there was no accountability. I’d still love to know who forged our signature. The jewelers  were amazing throughout but it was the persistence and patience of my husband that paid off. He’s now happily wearing his new watch that I will happily wait to borrow.


Was the package unopened?


----------



## sheanabelle

kemilia said:


> Was the package unopened?


Yep-unopened.


----------



## sheanabelle

fruitybunch said:


> At least you got a Pepsi GMT! I am still waiting for it. Did he pay a premium or RRP?


Between $3-$4k over retail


----------



## sheanabelle

Pretty Pepsi


----------



## sheanabelle

sheanabelle said:


> Pretty Pepsi


----------



## Lisaxxtt

My new baby


----------



## Cogmarks

The UPS man just brought me this beauty. It’s a 31mm stainless steel Datejust with white gold bezel.


----------



## Gourmetgal

sheanabelle said:


> Between $3-$4k over retail


Was that from an AD?  I waited a few months for one for my husband and paid retail with no extra markup.  There were 150 people on the waitlist.  It’s a nice watch, wish I could borrow it but it’s ridiculous looking on my skinny wrist.


----------



## uhpharm01

Lisaxxtt said:


> My new baby
> View attachment 4362902


Very nice, Congrats.


----------



## uhpharm01

AspenVail27 said:


> I just got this one for my birthday today.


WOW, very nice, Congrats.


----------



## fundase

Help!!
Appreciate with any advise given.
I am struggling in which DJ to get.
All these 3 pieces are in 28mm.
My questions:
1) Which one do u think looks great?
2) Would u prefer the MOP or Chocolate dial
3) Does the mix of rose gold with silver jubilee braclet appears old looking?
4) Do u think I should consider 31mm?


----------



## uhpharm01

fundase said:


> Help!!
> Appreciate with any advise given.
> I am struggling in which DJ to get.
> All these 3 pieces are in 28mm.
> My questions:
> 1) Which one do u think looks great?
> 2) Would u prefer the MOP or Chocolate dial
> 3) Does the mix of rose gold with silver jubilee braclet appears old looking?
> 4) Do u think I should consider 31mm?


The third one, looks really nice.


----------



## LouisV76

fundase said:


> Help!!
> Appreciate with any advise given.
> I am struggling in which DJ to get.
> All these 3 pieces are in 28mm.
> My questions:
> 1) Which one do u think looks great?
> 2) Would u prefer the MOP or Chocolate dial
> 3) Does the mix of rose gold with silver jubilee braclet appears old looking?
> 4) Do u think I should consider 31mm?



3rd one[emoji1303]


----------



## Ms.Dixie

.


----------



## fundase

For clearer pictures, these are taken from the website. The chocolate dial piece didn’t show up well in the photo taken by me.
Thought to also check is Chocolate dial more difficult to get as compare to Mother of Pearl dial ?


----------



## baghagg

fundase said:


> For clearer pictures, these are taken from the website. The chocolate dial piece didn’t show up well in the photo taken by me.
> Thought to also check is Chocolate dial more difficult to get as compare to Mother of Pearl dial ?


 They're all amazing!  The chocolate dial watch is my fave due to those diamond [emoji93] markers!  I also really love the rose gold/stainless combo - I think the diamonds really pop in contrast.  The diamond IX is also so different and special, you will not see this watch 'coming and going.'  Let us know what you ultimately decide..


----------



## corezone

I think the 1st one looks great on you.


----------



## fundase

corezone said:


> I think the 1st one looks great on you.


Hi thank you for helping! 
Can check do u mean the one on the left ? (MOP, stainless steel with rose gold)


----------



## lnguyen0827

fundase said:


> Hi thank you for helping!
> Can check do u mean the one on the left ? (MOP, stainless steel with rose gold)



I like the one without the rose gold


----------



## corezone

fundase said:


> Hi thank you for helping!
> Can check do u mean the one on the left ? (MOP, stainless steel with rose gold)


Yes, the one on the left, but in this photo they both look fabulous on you. It's a difficult choice you have there [emoji4]


----------



## nvie

fundase said:


> Hi thank you for helping!
> Can check do u mean the one on the left ? (MOP, stainless steel with rose gold)



I’m all in for two tone white MOP.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

fundase said:


> Hi thank you for helping!
> Can check do u mean the one on the left ? (MOP, stainless steel with rose gold)



The one on the right (without rose gold) is a beauty.


----------



## sheanabelle

Gourmetgal said:


> Was that from an AD?  I waited a few months for one for my husband and paid retail with no extra markup.  There were 150 people on the waitlist.  It’s a nice watch, wish I could borrow it but it’s ridiculous looking on my skinny wrist.


Lucky You! No it was via my friend's jewelry store. He worked with other dealers to find one of their clients who was willing to sell.


----------



## lililvluv

LVtingting said:


> I heard pearlmaster 29mm to 39 mm are all going to be discontinued so anyone wants to give their thoughts?



I had a pearlmaster on hold, but ultimately declined. It’s a beautiful watch, but the fact that it’s going to be discontinued just bothered me... also wanted to wait for Basel to see what Rolex might release!


----------



## taya19

fundase said:


> Help!!
> Appreciate with any advise given.
> I am struggling in which DJ to get.
> All these 3 pieces are in 28mm.
> My questions:
> 1) Which one do u think looks great?
> 2) Would u prefer the MOP or Chocolate dial
> 3) Does the mix of rose gold with silver jubilee braclet appears old looking?
> 4) Do u think I should consider 31mm?


Sorry it posted before I typed  What are you intending  to wear this watch for? Is it for daily use? I have size 28 and I feel it looks a bit too dressy for everyday. Try the 31mm and post some pictures here. However, the size seems perfect on your wrist. From the 3 options I prefer rose gold and mother of pearl combination.


----------



## diva lee

lililvluv said:


> I had a pearlmaster on hold, but ultimately declined. It’s a beautiful watch, but the fact that it’s going to be discontinued just bothered me... also wanted to wait for Basel to see what Rolex might release!



Does anyone have information on when the pearlmaster will be discontinued?


----------



## fundase

taya19 said:


> Sorry it posted before I typed  What are you intending  to wear this watch for? Is it for daily use? I have size 28 and I feel it looks a bit too dressy for everyday. Try the 31mm and post some pictures here. However, the size seems perfect on your wrist. From the 3 options I prefer rose gold and mother of pearl combination.


Hi. Many thanks to your help. 
Planning to wear the watch for gathering, outings and functions.
Unfortunately the 31mm only comes in for the non-rose gold white MOP and only has the power reserve of 48hr. The Rose Gold is lastest so has power reserve of 55hrs


----------



## baghagg

fundase said:


> Hi. Many thanks to your help.
> And 31mm piece for this is the old motor.



What does this mean? "Old motor"?


----------



## fundase

baghagg said:


> What does this mean? "Old motor"?





baghagg said:


> What does this mean? "Old motor"?





baghagg said:


> What does this mean? "Old motor"?


sorry. The 31mm is has power reserve of 48hr. The 28mm is 55hrs.


----------



## Missheo

fundase said:


> Help!!
> Appreciate with any advise given.
> I am struggling in which DJ to get.
> All these 3 pieces are in 28mm.
> My questions:
> 1) Which one do u think looks great?
> 2) Would u prefer the MOP or Chocolate dial
> 3) Does the mix of rose gold with silver jubilee braclet appears old looking?
> 4) Do u think I should consider 31mm?



I think the 3rd looks best!


----------



## Missheo

fundase said:


> Hi. Many thanks to your help.
> Planning to wear the watch for gathering, outings and functions.
> Unfortunately the 31mm only comes in for the non-rose gold white MOP and only has the power reserve of 48hr. The Rose Gold is lastest so has power reserve of 55hrs



My first pre owned Rolex was same configuration, white gold, MOP, with diamond markers and bezel but in size 36. It was gorgeous but I felt with the diamonds and size it was too flashy for me for everyday. But I think it’s perfect in size 31 or 28! Looks great on your wrist!


----------



## _Cina

Looking at those beautiful watches here, thank you everyone for posting. 
I am constantly torn between a size 28 and 31. So hard to choose.


----------



## Gourmetgal

_Cina said:


> Looking at those beautiful watches here, thank you everyone for posting.
> I am constantly torn between a size 28 and 31. So hard to choose.


Seems more people regret getting the smaller size when they like both.  The 31mm works well daytime, sporty and all but formal evening occasions.  But then the 28mm doesn’t work for formal events either.


----------



## _Cina

Gourmetgal said:


> Seems more people regret getting the smaller size when they like both.  The 31mm works well daytime, sporty and all but formal evening occasions.  But then the 28mm doesn’t work for formal events either.



This is a really good issue to keep in mind. Thank you very much!


----------



## 336

_Cina said:


> Looking at those beautiful watches here, thank you everyone for posting.
> I am constantly torn between a size 28 and 31. So hard to choose.



Go the 31. It's easy to read everyday and still elegant at night. The 28 is too small IMO and I don't think it will be worn with evening wear anyway.


----------



## Monique1004

Does anyone have this one?


----------



## _Cina

Adding to this, anyone has one of the following?

Update: Pictures don´t show, I´ll work on that.


----------



## JulesG

Omg!!! My very first post here and my very very first Rolex! So happy with it, I’ll never want another one!! Don’t even want to take it off at night [emoji85]


----------



## Lisaxxtt

JulesG said:


> Omg!!! My very first post here and my very very first Rolex! So happy with it, I’ll never want another one!! Don’t even want to take it off at night [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4373412


Wow


----------



## syh

JulesG said:


> Omg!!! My very first post here and my very very first Rolex! So happy with it, I’ll never want another one!! Don’t even want to take it off at night [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4373412



That is a beautiful watch. What size is it?


----------



## JulesG

syh said:


> That is a beautiful watch. What size is it?



It’s a 26mm!


----------



## vanluna

Monique1004 said:


> Does anyone have this one?
> View attachment 4371213



I have it and love it!!!! Is the perfect everyday watch


----------



## Cococovered

I just got my first Rolex and I’m so happy with it! It’s a 26 mm YG/SS Datejust with diamond markers and fluted bezel - I’m not sure exactly what the dial colour is.


----------



## YLN

Deep in love Rolex Datejust 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4375876

	

		
			
		

		
	
Everose Gold Floral Motif 31mm Dial [emoji4]
Lovely hubby anniversary prese
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4375878

	

		
			
		

		
	
nts [emoji7]


----------



## YLN




----------



## YLN

Deep in loves with Rolex Datejust YG/SS Diamond Dial 31mm Rolex with MOP and Goldust Dream.  And Everose 31mm Flora motif Dial. Lovely hubby anniversary presents [emoji7]


----------



## SWlife

YLN said:


> Deep in loves with Rolex Datejust YG/SS Diamond Dial 31mm Rolex with MOP and Goldust Dream.  And Everose 31mm Flora motif Dial. Lovely hubby anniversary presents [emoji7]



That really is super special! Happy anniversary! [emoji173]️


----------



## mcmahan706

JulesG said:


> Omg!!! My very first post here and my very very first Rolex! So happy with it, I’ll never want another one!! Don’t even want to take it off at night [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4373412


beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## kemilia

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> View attachment 4380464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380465
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Your watch is great (of course) but those cufflinks--wow--very very nice!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

kemilia said:


> Your watch is great (of course) but those cufflinks--wow--very very nice!



Thank you so much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Another day, another shirt ... and cufflinks.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## essiedub

JulesG said:


> Omg!!! My very first post here and my very very first Rolex! So happy with it, I’ll never want another one!! Don’t even want to take it off at night [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4373412


That’s just great! A classic. Congratulations!


----------



## hammerofdawn

Current state of collection, 3 classics


----------



## Jill N

My new Rolex Just Date 41mm. Went with this size over the 36mm. Too big?


----------



## namie

My husband got me this as a present. He said he remembered how I often say I missed my blue face watch (also my first watch - not a Rolex) that my parents got me at the age of 7.


----------



## fruitybunch

I am getting really excited about the new Batman on the jubilee bracelet!
Sadly, one more watch which will be impossible to get for retail price ((
Wondering if I ever get the Pepsi or this new Batman


----------



## Brndwhyn

Cogmarks said:


> View attachment 4363177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UPS man just brought me this beauty. It’s a 31mm stainless steel Datejust with white gold bezel.


We are twining!  This is my very first and only Rolex that I purchased for my Birthday.


----------



## essiedub

namie said:


> My husband got me this as a present. He said he remembered how I often say I missed my blue face watch (also my first watch - not a Rolex) that my parents got me at the age of 7.
> 
> View attachment 4382037



Oh my. Just splendid! Congratulations!


----------



## essiedub

shoefever said:


> My first Rolex~yachtmaster 37
> View attachment 4347200


That  watch just makes me swoon! Just wow! Love love ❤️ that grey face and blue second hand!


----------



## honeypeach

fruitybunch said:


> I am getting really excited about the new Batman on the jubilee bracelet!
> Sadly, one more watch which will be impossible to get for retail price ((
> Wondering if I ever get the Pepsi or this new Batman



I want the new batman too! (altho i was hoping for the release of a new coke)
Get it on DavidSW or Chrono24 would be easily double the retail,
I heard rumors that Rolex is/will be increasing production?
But I could be daydreaming...


----------



## fruitybunch

honeypeach said:


> I want the new batman too! (altho i was hoping for the release of a new coke)
> Get it on DavidSW or Chrono24 would be easily double the retail,
> I heard rumors that Rolex is/will be increasing production?
> But I could be daydreaming...



Yeah, I don't really feel like double retail. Imagine how many other lovely watches I could buy of the premium!! I hope it's not daydreaming, I would love to get my hands on the new Batman but I am not really hopeful. I am luckily enough to have the black GMT on oyster


----------



## honeypeach

fruitybunch said:


> Yeah, I don't really feel like double retail. Imagine how many other lovely watches I could buy of the premium!! I hope it's not daydreaming, I would love to get my hands on the new Batman but I am not really hopeful. I am luckily enough to have the black GMT on oyster



Last year I wanted to buy a hulk for DH or DS, because everyone’s talking about it. It’s US$16-17k, ie AUD$24k, it’s double retail price (ps old Batman is the same, AUD$24k). Both of them said they didn’t want it if it’s above retail.
So.... I spent the money on jewellery for myself instead  .


----------



## fruitybunch

Yes, exactly. Double retail is just silly. For $24k you can buy a nice Länge&Sohne or Patek watch


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

I agree, no need to play that game. And I'm pretty sure, in future this (artificial shortage/ waiting lists/ choosing your customers) will come back to haunt quite a few manufacturers, especially as a large part of younger generations tend to attribute less value to owning stuff like this in general.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## louloulou89

Got this as a gift for my 30th! Sooo happy.


----------



## kemilia

louloulou89 said:


> Got this as a gift for my 30th! Sooo happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389645


Happy Birthday! What a super lovely gift, enjoy.


----------



## dkmalinick89

Hi lovely people! Love seeing your watches! I'm hoping to either a Rolex Dayjust  or a Cartier BB as a 30th present to myself . I know I'd like the fluted bezel and oyster band, but am unsure of the the size (31mm or 36mm) and if I prefer the champagne or MOP dial. I super love the diamond markers over the roman numerals, so hoping to go with that. I  tend to wear only YG jewelry, so thinking the TT. I work in an office setting - but a creative one (marketing etc). This would be my everyday workhorse watch, as I'm not sure if I'd ever be able to purchase another Rolex, and I wouldn't want it to be too flashy (funny I know because I'm digging the diamonds and fluted ). For context, I'm 5'7, with (i think) normal sized wrists at 6". Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and thank you in advance! Sorry I wasn't able to get the champagne dial in the 31mm at the store, and for some reason I didn't take of the bracelets I had on, which I don't normally wear!


----------



## chessmont

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I agree, no need to play that game. And I'm pretty sure, in future this (artificial shortage/ waiting lists/ choosing your customers) will come back to haunt quite a few manufacturers, especially as a large part of younger generations tend to attribute less value to owning stuff like this in general.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



I had an interesting discussion with my Rolex AD. Who is the store owner. They have been in their location for 25 years and have outsold the two other ADs in the area. 

Rolex does not “like” their location. They have 8 months to find an approved space that will become a Rolex “boutique “ the current location is not upscale enough. 

For the new location opening they have promised a large inventory but the waiting lists in the area are so long I’m sure everything will sell quickly. Then they will be back to their regular allotment of Teo watches a month!!!


----------



## chessmont

Sorry folks I am having problems editing in my phone. 2 watches a month allotment!!!  When I first went there almost 20 years ago they had cases full of Rolex and you could order whatever you wanted!  I guess they are going to try out the Hermès business model, as Oliver said artificial scarcity of the brand to make it more desirable?  My AD is not happy!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

chessmont said:


> I had an interesting discussion with my Rolex AD. Who is the store owner. They have been in their location for 25 years and have outsold the two other ADs in the area.
> 
> Rolex does not “like” their location. They have 8 months to find an approved space that will become a Rolex “boutique “ the current location is not upscale enough.
> 
> For the new location opening they have promised a large inventory but the waiting lists in the area are so long I’m sure everything will sell quickly. Then they will be back to their regular allotment of Teo watches a month!!!



Rolex IS the real world Don Corleone of the watch manufacturer world. No other manufacturer pressures AD's like they do.

Don't sell enough, say good bye. Location not on par with what Rolex likes, change or say good bye. Don't sell enough fancy watches, change that, or get less sporty watches, then say good bye. (...)

Oh, and AD's never know what they receive in their shipments. They do know what they ordered obviously, but they never know what/how many they get with each shipment.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## nvie

dkmalinick89 said:


> Hi lovely people! Love seeing your watches! I'm hoping to either a Rolex Dayjust  or a Cartier BB as a 30th present to myself . I know I'd like the fluted bezel and oyster band, but am unsure of the the size (31mm or 36mm) and if I prefer the champagne or MOP dial. I super love the diamond markers over the roman numerals, so hoping to go with that. I  tend to wear only YG jewelry, so thinking the TT. I work in an office setting - but a creative one (marketing etc). This would be my everyday workhorse watch, as I'm not sure if I'd ever be able to purchase another Rolex, and I wouldn't want it to be too flashy (funny I know because I'm digging the diamonds and fluted ). For context, I'm 5'7, with (i think) normal sized wrists at 6". Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and thank you in advance! Sorry I wasn't able to get the champagne dial in the 31mm at the store, and for some reason I didn't take of the bracelets I had on, which I don't normally wear!



31mm, diamond markers with MOP. Champagne dial looks dated. Cartier Ballon BB would be less flashy and you might want to consider Oyster Perpetual. I just think Datejust in two tone is flashy whether it’s fluted or domed bezel. Ask your heart what you really want and look forward your decision. Happy birthday in advance.


----------



## goldengirl123

dkmalinick89 said:


> Hi lovely people! Love seeing your watches! I'm hoping to either a Rolex Dayjust  or a Cartier BB as a 30th present to myself . I know I'd like the fluted bezel and oyster band, but am unsure of the the size (31mm or 36mm) and if I prefer the champagne or MOP dial. I super love the diamond markers over the roman numerals, so hoping to go with that. I  tend to wear only YG jewelry, so thinking the TT. I work in an office setting - but a creative one (marketing etc). This would be my everyday workhorse watch, as I'm not sure if I'd ever be able to purchase another Rolex, and I wouldn't want it to be too flashy (funny I know because I'm digging the diamonds and fluted ). For context, I'm 5'7, with (i think) normal sized wrists at 6". Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and thank you in advance! Sorry I wasn't able to get the champagne dial in the 31mm at the store, and for some reason I didn't take of the bracelets I had on, which I don't normally wear!




I love the 31mm with MOP dial!


----------



## fruitybunch

I have bought the Tudor Black Bay 58 this week to keep the spending going at the AD where I want to get a Rolex Batman. I quite like this watch it's 39mm and it's a beauty.


----------



## dkmalinick89

nvie said:


> 31mm, diamond markers with MOP. Champagne dial looks dated. Cartier Ballon BB would be less flashy and you might want to consider Oyster Perpetual. I just think Datejust in two tone is flashy whether it’s fluted or domed bezel. Ask your heart what you really want and look forward your decision. Happy birthday in advance.


Thank you! You're so right on all levels. I'm now considering the 31 like the above but with roman numerals instead. Could be a good balance between the Cartier BB and Rolex. I do love both the Cartier and Rolex, but the date feature feels important to me if it's an everyday watch .


----------



## dkmalinick89

goldengirl123 said:


> I love the 31mm with MOP dial!


Thank you!!!  I thinks so too.. The TT feels too much as a 36 for me personally for everyday use...now the question is roman numerals or diamond markers...


----------



## whiteswan1010

dkmalinick89 said:


> Hi lovely people! Love seeing your watches! I'm hoping to either a Rolex Dayjust  or a Cartier BB as a 30th present to myself . I know I'd like the fluted bezel and oyster band, but am unsure of the the size (31mm or 36mm) and if I prefer the champagne or MOP dial. I super love the diamond markers over the roman numerals, so hoping to go with that. I  tend to wear only YG jewelry, so thinking the TT. I work in an office setting - but a creative one (marketing etc). This would be my everyday workhorse watch, as I'm not sure if I'd ever be able to purchase another Rolex, and I wouldn't want it to be too flashy (funny I know because I'm digging the diamonds and fluted ). For context, I'm 5'7, with (i think) normal sized wrists at 6". Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and thank you in advance! Sorry I wasn't able to get the champagne dial in the 31mm at the store, and for some reason I didn't take of the bracelets I had on, which I don't normally wear!



Hi @dkmalinick89,

I ordered a datejust as well in dualtone oyster perpetual arriving hopefully within a month and I'm a gold wearer
myself!

After givng it much thought and a few visits to the store my final choice was the smooth goldtone bezel, oyster perpetual, white dial, classic  roman numerals, in a 36mm.  The white is so clean and fresh, the mother of pearl is dated like other's here said.  The gold or champagne colored dial screams older gent to me as well - another dated look.

I'm a touch under 5'9" but very thin with 6 inch wrists. From your pictures my wrist looks  smaller than yours
and I think you look great with the 36mm!  In the end it's your choice but I think you will regret it if you purchase
the 31mm and soon be longing for that 36mm.....

Here's what I chose.  I think it's feminine and crisp and with that clean white dial  makes it POP!
Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Pink Bubbles

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LouisV76

for our wedding anniversary - a dream came true[emoji177]


----------



## SWlife

There is some serious eye candy going on! Keep it coming!
And happy birthday/anniversary to those celebrating!


----------



## goldengirl123

dkmalinick89 said:


> Thank you!!!  I thinks so too.. The TT feels too much as a 36 for me personally for everyday use...now the question is roman numerals or diamond markers...


I really like the MOP with diamond markers!


----------



## syh

LouisV76 said:


> for our wedding anniversary - a dream came true[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395965



Amazing, congratulations!! 

What size is this?


----------



## LouisV76

syh said:


> Amazing, congratulations!!
> 
> What size is this?



thank you very much 
it is the 36[emoji847]


----------



## bagsforme

I've been looking for a Submariner date black face stainless steel.

If anyone comes across one, please let me know.  I know they are hard to find.


----------



## corezone

whiteswan1010 said:


> Hi @dkmalinick89,
> 
> I ordered a datejust as well in dualtone oyster perpetual arriving hopefully within a month and I'm a gold wearer
> myself!
> 
> After givng it much thought and a few visits to the store my final choice was the smooth goldtone bezel, oyster perpetual, white dial, classic  roman numerals, in a 36mm.  The white is so clean and fresh, the mother of pearl is dated like other's here said.  The gold or champagne colored dial screams older gent to me as well - another dated look.
> 
> I'm a touch under 5'9" but very thin with 6 inch wrists. From your pictures my wrist looks  smaller than yours
> and I think you look great with the 36mm!  In the end it's your choice but I think you will regret it if you purchase
> the 31mm and soon be longing for that 36mm.....
> 
> Here's what I chose.  I think it's feminine and crisp and with that clean white dial  makes it POP!
> Good luck with whatever you decide!
> 
> View attachment 4395575


Great choice.  It would be great to see a picture on your wrist once you receive it.


----------



## SilverBen

Been enjoying this for a little over a year now but I don’t quite love it when stacked with my bracelets. I am considering a two tone or full gold for my next watch, hopefully it will tie in better with my gold bracelets. I like this size or smaller, any suggestions for a good yg/ss combo that stacks well with bracelets like this? Open to other brands than Rolex too, the tank line is an appealing option but I love the care free durability of Rolex!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

I just got my first Rolex. The SA did not recommend my wearing with my love bracelet and tennis bracelet because it would scratch the watch and affect the movement. A lot of ladies seem to stack here. 

Can you please comment if you wear your watch with other jewelry and if it causes much scratching?

I got a Datejust 28 Ever rose and steel combo with MOP face and diamond markers. It was a really big purchase for me and I don’t want to ruin it.


----------



## whiteswan1010

*NYC Princess* said:


> I just got my first Rolex. The SA did not recommend my wearing with my love bracelet and tennis bracelet because it would scratch the watch and affect the movement. A lot of ladies seem to stack here.
> 
> Can you please comment if you wear your watch with other jewelry and if it causes much scratching?
> 
> I got a Datejust 28 Ever rose and steel combo with MOP face and diamond markers. It was a really big purchase for me and I don’t want to ruin it.



No I wouldn't.  If the dial is large enough  like a 36mm  or more it's a stand alone piece and needs nothing else.
Stack on your other wrist to your hearts content!

Plus you won't scratch up your beautiful new rolex.


----------



## whiteswan1010

My 36mm two tone rolex Oyster finally came in, YAY.   I had to take off 4 links with my small flat wrist but now it fits
perfect with some room to spare. (they kept the easy link open)  I'll also attach a pic of the bottom.  Very happy!


----------



## Pink Bubbles

whiteswan1010 said:


> My 36mm two tone rolex Oyster finally came in, YAY.   I had to take off 4 links with my small flat wrist but now it fits
> perfect with some room to spare. (they kept the easy link open)  I'll also attach a pic of the bottom.  Very happy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404749
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404750



It’s a beauty ! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BigAkoya

whiteswan1010 said:


> My 36mm two tone rolex Oyster finally came in, YAY.   I had to take off 4 links with my small flat wrist but now it fits
> perfect with some room to spare. (they kept the easy link open)  I'll also attach a pic of the bottom.  Very happy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404749
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404750



Its gorgeous and looks great on you!  Great choice!


----------



## plzflyme2themoo

*NYC Princess* said:


> I just got my first Rolex. The SA did not recommend my wearing with my love bracelet and tennis bracelet because it would scratch the watch and affect the movement. A lot of ladies seem to stack here.
> 
> Can you please comment if you wear your watch with other jewelry and if it causes much scratching?
> 
> I got a Datejust 28 Ever rose and steel combo with MOP face and diamond markers. It was a really big purchase for me and I don’t want to ruin it.



Hi. I have a datejust 31 and I always wear it with my love bracelet all the time. So far so good. I haven’t found any scratches so far.


----------



## jimmie staton

whiteswan1010 said:


> Hi @dkmalinick89,
> 
> I ordered a datejust as well in dualtone oyster perpetual arriving hopefully within a month and I'm a gold wearer
> myself!
> 
> After givng it much thought and a few visits to the store my final choice was the smooth goldtone bezel, oyster perpetual, white dial, classic  roman numerals, in a 36mm.  The white is so clean and fresh, the mother of pearl is dated like other's here said.  The gold or champagne colored dial screams older gent to me as well - another dated look.
> 
> I'm a touch under 5'9" but very thin with 6 inch wrists. From your pictures my wrist looks  smaller than yours
> and I think you look great with the 36mm!  In the end it's your choice but I think you will regret it if you purchase
> the 31mm and soon be longing for that 36mm.....
> 
> Here's what I chose.  I think it's feminine and crisp and with that clean white dial  makes it POP!
> Good luck with whatever you decide!
> 
> View attachment 4395575


I have the Rolex Presidential in YG and The Bulgari Diagano in rubber and YG 
"J!m"


----------



## corezone

whiteswan1010 said:


> My 36mm two tone rolex Oyster finally came in, YAY.   I had to take off 4 links with my small flat wrist but now it fits
> perfect with some room to spare. (they kept the easy link open)  I'll also attach a pic of the bottom.  Very happy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404749
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404750


Wow, that was worth the wait; it looks really great on.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Thank you all.  I love it!


----------



## vivi24

MikatheChika said:


> Got my first Rolex in Portland (tax free with a 5% discount)! I went in with the full intention of getting a medium size Ballon Bleu but after trying on a Rolex it just looked so much nicer on my wrist and classic. I decided on the 28 mm, WG/SS, with MOP diamond markers. I'm hoping I made the right choice about sizing. Really was a toss up with the 31 mm, but I tend to wear dressier clothes for work in the office.



Gorgeous!! Where in Portland did you buy?


----------



## originalheather

LouisV76 said:


> thank you very much
> it is the 36[emoji847]



So pretty—enjoy!! I got the exact same watch for my ten year anniversary (except with the Oyster band) #greatminds [emoji4]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Can you spot my 16570 ? 




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## j_87

hammerofdawn said:


> Current state of collection, 3 classics



Love them! Have two out of those three in my collection but the Speedy is definitely a favorite!


----------



## LouisV76

originalheather said:


> So pretty—enjoy!! I got the exact same watch for my ten year anniversary (except with the Oyster band) #greatminds [emoji4]



thank you so much - please share with a pic


----------



## CiaoStella

My Rolex in the “rare” 34 size.


----------



## nvie

CiaoStella said:


> My Rolex in the “rare” 34 size.



That is a nice size....the largest my wrist can carry.


----------



## chessmont

Jill N said:


> My new Rolex Just Date 41mm. Went with this size over the 36mm. Too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381745



Doesn't appear so to me.


----------



## chessmont

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Can you spot my 16570 ?
> 
> View attachment 4408571
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Waaayy at the bottom left of the photo, or should I say bottom middle, under the shirt cuff.  If that is you, even though the Sport watches are often called Tools I would never wear it to this kind of work! But if you have not had problems, great!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

chessmont said:


> Waaayy at the bottom left of the photo, or should I say bottom middle, under the shirt cuff.  If that is you, even though the Sport watches are often called Tools I would never wear it to this kind of work! But if you have not had problems, great!!



Hi!

Don't worry, absolutely no danger to the watch from a bit of sanding on a ladder.  When I do demolition work in/on my house, I stuff it away. But everything else really is no problem.

Remember, Mercedes Gleitze swam the English Channel with one, Sir Edmund Hillary and Tenzing Norgay climbed the Everest with one, and it was down in the Mariana trench twice.

I'm taking Rolex up to that, and expect the watch to survive a little bit of DIY 

Please take this post with a little  and  

I won't destroy my watch on purpose, but I'm not someone to put bubblewrap around it either. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## popikna

CiaoStella said:


> My Rolex in the “rare” 34 size.


Is it all SS and White Gold?


----------



## CiaoStella

popikna said:


> Is it all SS and White Gold?


Yes


----------



## fundase

baghagg said:


> They're all amazing!  The chocolate dial watch is my fave due to those diamond [emoji93] markers!  I also really love the rose gold/stainless combo - I think the diamonds really pop in contrast.  The diamond IX is also so different and special, you will not see this watch 'coming and going.'  Let us know what you ultimately decide..


Hi to all who have given me your valuable advise earlier. Wanted to share my joy with you that I have finally gotten this piece!


----------



## baghagg

fundase said:


> Hi to all who have given me your valuable advise earlier. Wanted to share my joy with you that I have finally gotten this piece!


It's so beautiful and elegant and looks amazing on your wrist - congratulations!!!


----------



## originalheather

LouisV76 said:


> thank you so much - please share with a pic



Sorry for the delay; here’s a pic of mine


----------



## spykitty

Hi everyone! I'm looking at a 31 everrose and steel jubilee band DJ. Chocoate dial with diamon "VI". My only concern is that it has a domed bezel. Does this scratch easily? I've only had one fluted bezel that is 30 years old. Thanks!


----------



## LouisV76

originalheather said:


> Sorry for the delay; here’s a pic of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424165



oh wow - such a beauty! huge congratulations


----------



## liz_

Jill N said:


> My new Rolex Just Date 41mm. Went with this size over the 36mm. Too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381745



How are you liking the black dial? I’ve been trying to get the diamond markers with silver dial but my dealer hasn’t been able to locate one but he has the black available. Do you find it to be masculine? Could you share more pictures of yours. [emoji120] Thank you


----------



## nvie

spykitty said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking at a 31 everrose and steel jubilee band DJ. Chocoate dial with diamon "VI". My only concern is that it has a domed bezel. Does this scratch easily? I've only had one fluted bezel that is 30 years old. Thanks!



Domed bezels are more prone to scratches. Only steel can be polished, not white/yellow/everose gold. I always prefer domed bezel on oyster bracelet and fluted with jubilee.


----------



## Jill N

liz_ said:


> How are you liking the black dial? I’ve been trying to get the diamond markers with silver dial but my dealer hasn’t been able to locate one but he has the black available. Do you find it to be masculine? Could you share more pictures of yours. [emoji120] Thank you



Hi,

I love it and don’t feel it to be masculine. Maybe if it didn’t have diamonds but I still might have went with the black. I wear a lot of black and every handbag is black so I guess it’s my color of choice. [emoji12]


----------



## Jill N

Jill N said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love it and don’t feel it to be masculine. Maybe if it didn’t have diamonds but I still might have went with the black. I wear a lot of black and every handbag is black so I guess it’s my color of choice. [emoji12]



Will share some more pictures later.


----------



## liz_

Jill N said:


> Will share some more pictures later.



Me too, my saying is does it come in black? All my bags are black except I have one in red... seeing yours made me love the black it’s so gorgeous on you. I’ve decided to purchase it. Can’t wait to see more pics in the meantime [emoji7]


----------



## Jill N

Here’s some new pics.


----------



## Jill N

liz_ said:


> Me too, my saying is does it come in black? All my bags are black except I have one in red... seeing yours made me love the black it’s so gorgeous on you. I’ve decided to purchase it. Can’t wait to see more pics in the meantime [emoji7]



You’re going to love it.


----------



## Barlan

baggiegirl said:


> Can I ask how much a Rolex costs approx? How much did you have to pay for your Rolex'es?
> 
> I would love to own a simple stainless steel datejust sometime, preferably with diamonds instead of numbers on the dial



I’m sure I’m older than any of you but I just had to chime in about a Rolex. I bought my husband an 18k gold President in 1976 and we got my female equivalent in 1978.  It is the 18k version with silver dial and no diamonds.  I’ve worn it every day for the past 40 years and have loved it it every time I look at it. We are both old now but I can honestly say it’s the best investment I ever made in jewelry.  If you can afford a Rolex, by all means buy it and never regret owning it.  Buy the one you love.  Just as an aside, my husband’s watch cost $2500 and mine was $3000.  Today they are a fortune.  But, back then it was a fortune for us to buy.  There is nothing that compares to a Rolex!


----------



## zazou

My current collection. however planning to sell all 3 Rolex sports model , despite the fact that its highly sought after models. very uncomfortable to wear daily, heavy and bulky. Datejust and my gold omega are just perfect as daily beaters


----------



## essiedub

zazou said:


> My current collection. however planning to sell all 3 Rolex sports model , despite the fact that its highly sought after models. very uncomfortable to wear daily, heavy and bulky. Datejust and my gold omega are just perfect as daily beaters



Love your blue and gold Omega! Too bad you don’t like your sport Rolex (submariners?) I’d like your green one


----------



## mousdioufe

Just got this beauty today, oyster perpetual with red grape dial. Don’t mind my pyjama!


----------



## liz_

Jill N said:


> Here’s some new pics.



Thank you it’s so gorgeous the diamonds really pop against the black dial.


----------



## originalheather

LouisV76 said:


> oh wow - such a beauty! huge congratulations



Thank you!!


----------



## syh

Jill N said:


> Here’s some new pics.



Very nice!

Is this the new DJ36 model?

Does it have the hidden clasp or the exposed clasp?


----------



## liz_

syh said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Is this the new DJ36 model?
> 
> Does it have the hidden clasp or the exposed clasp?



She has the 41mm with the Oyster bracelet, it’s only available with the Oysterclasp. 
The DJ36 with the jubilee bracelet formally had the conceded clasp the new released has the Oysterclasp. This why I purchased the DJ36 now instead of waiting since the super jubilee bracelet has been discontinued for the DJ36.


----------



## fruitybunch

Amazing you have some great SS models in that picture!! All watches I would love to have but unable to get at the AD and I don't really want to buy double list price. Guess I don't want it so badly. I have to do with my other 16 watches for now. 

I really enjoy my recent buys Omega Seamaster 300m and Black Bay 58 and the GMT LN


----------



## fundase

taya19 said:


> Did any one regret their choice after buying a rolex watch. I was very indecisive and it took me alot of time to decide. Now I'm unhappy with my choice and wish I have gone bigger than 28. I can't belive I have spend so much on something I am not so happy with. I want to sell it but all dealers are requesting so much as commission.


Hi Taya.
Saw your remarks and it hit exactly how I feel now! I have always been contemplating between 28 or 31. However, I got no choice as the model I bought doesn’t comes in 31 so I was very happy with my purchased in the first week. However, my goodness! Rolex now came in size 31 for the model I bought ‍♀️. The feeling was OMG and this strong feeling of regret has been bothering me for so many days till now...
Wanted to check in with you how do you find your size 28 now?


----------



## fruitybunch

@fundase Bloody Rolex!! I have one watch I am not super excited about it's Zenith El Primero (skeleton) which is with 45mm is a bit too big. I still admire the open caseback and it's beautiful movement! Sweeps the nicest of all my watches.


----------



## jimmie staton

fruitybunch said:


> @fundase Bloody Rolex!! I have one watch I am not super excited about it's Zenith El Primero (skeleton) which is with 45mm is a bit too big. I still admire the open caseback and it's beautiful movement! Sweeps the nicest of all my watches.


The Zenith El Primero Skeleton is one of the most underrated timepieces of all time... I wish I had one... in YG though.
"J!m"


----------



## liz_

My new DJ36 black diamond markers.. totally in love so gorgeous


----------



## essiedub

fruitybunch said:


> @fundase Bloody Rolex!! I have one watch *I am not super excited about it's Zenith El Primero (skeleton)* which is with 45mm is a bit too big. I still admire the open caseback and it's beautiful movement! Sweeps the nicest of all my watches.



Wait..You’re *Not* super-excited about the El Primero? Why not? I would be. Please send to me. Today, if possible


----------



## syh

liz_ said:


> View attachment 4430191
> View attachment 4430193
> 
> My new DJ36 black diamond markers.. totally in love so gorgeous



Congrats!!  This looks fantastic on you. 

Can I ask how many inches/cms your wrist size is?


----------



## Jill N

liz_ said:


> View attachment 4430191
> View attachment 4430193
> 
> My new DJ36 black diamond markers.. totally in love so gorgeous



Congrats. I’m so happy for you. It looks great on you. Enjoy!!


----------



## liz_

Jill N said:


> Congrats. I’m so happy for you. It looks great on you. Enjoy!!



Thank you!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Ohhhh, so so pretty!!! This is going to be my next! Congrats!


----------



## Monique1004

Just ordered...


----------



## fruitybunch

essiedub said:


> Wait..You’re *Not* super-excited about the El Primero? Why not? I would be. Please send to me. Today, if possible



Only do pick ups  I love the movement it's just feels bit big occasionally as it's a 45mm watch.


----------



## essiedub

Monique1004 said:


> Just ordered...
> View attachment 4430701


ooh very nice! love the contrast numerals. I also like that there's no date (lazy me)


----------



## liz_

syh said:


> Congrats!!  This looks fantastic on you.
> 
> Can I ask how many inches/cms your wrist size is?



About 5 3/4 inches


----------



## cantbelieve

liz_ said:


> View attachment 4430191
> View attachment 4430193
> 
> My new DJ36 black diamond markers.. totally in love so gorgeous



Hi! I have the baby version of your watch! 

Only thing that annoys me is...I can’t tell the time when it’s dark!


----------



## chessmont

You all have such beautiful watches!  But I just have share my idiosyncrasy with Rolex Watches; I only like Oyster bracelets on sport watches. Otherwise I prefer Jubilee bracelets on non -sport models. Call me old fashioned. Anyone else trapped in my warped time zone!


----------



## liz_

cantbelieve said:


> Hi! I have the baby version of your watch!
> 
> Only thing that annoys me is...I can’t tell the time when it’s dark!
> 
> View attachment 4431825



Looks great on you [emoji7] So far I haven’t had that problem. I would expect any Rolex without the illumination markers would be difficult to read.


----------



## Tinagirl11

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## TC1

Posted in the Cartier thread..thought I'd post here too


----------



## Gourmetgal

cantbelieve said:


> Hi! I have the baby version of your watch!
> 
> Only thing that annoys me is...I can’t tell the time when it’s dark!
> 
> View attachment 4431825


LOL...that’s what phones are for!


----------



## nvie

chessmont said:


> You all have such beautiful watches!  But I just have share my idiosyncrasy with Rolex Watches; I only like Oyster bracelets on sport watches. Otherwise I prefer Jubilee bracelets on non -sport models. Call me old fashioned. Anyone else trapped in my warped time zone!



I share your sentiments chessmont


----------



## nvie

liz_ said:


> Looks great on you [emoji7] So far I haven’t had that problem. I would expect any Rolex without the illumination markers would be difficult to read.



Yes, can’t read anything with other brands too.


----------



## Jainii

Sunshine said:


> I have a few..now I really want a Cartier!!!


WoW! All the watches are amazing. I loved the golden one. I can gift it to my friend as his birthday is coming.


----------



## kelly girl

cantbelieve said:


> Hi! I have the baby version of your watch!
> 
> Only thing that annoys me is...I can’t tell the time when it’s dark!
> 
> View attachment 4431825


Quick question cantbelieve, is your watch 31mm?


----------



## cantbelieve

kelly girl said:


> Quick question cantbelieve, is your watch 31mm?



Hi! Yes it is


----------



## kelly girl

Thanks, your rolex fits perfectly. I like seeing some of the bracelet on either side of your wrist rather than just the face of the watch.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Business as usual. 




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## essiedub

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Business as usual.
> 
> View attachment 4443485
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Ooh...Is that a green face?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

essiedub said:


> Ooh...Is that a green face?



Hi!

I'm not sure where/how you got that impression - but the face/dial is black. Sorry. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## essiedub

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm not sure where/how you got that impression - but the face/dial is black. Sorry.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Your photo showed a hint of green in upper left quadrant of dial..I’ve been looking for a green dial piece so I got excited This is the explorer or submariner? I don’t know the models very well.  ah well..Like the black dial also! And the Punch. And the H ashtray. Looks like you were having a moment


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

essiedub said:


> Your photo showed a hint of green in upper left quadrant of dial..I’ve been looking for a green dial piece so I got excited This is the explorer or submariner? I don’t know the models very well.  ah well..Like the black dial also! And the Punch. And the H ashtray. Looks like you were having a moment



Hey essiedub,

I understand!  Sorry to disappoint then. The watch pictured is my 16570 Explorer II.

--

I have seen an almost neon, (emerald) green colored Explorer II. It's a customized variant of the current model Explorer II (216570) and was customized by Bamford. -> https://www.modaoperandi.com/bamford-r15/explorer-ii-scuba-with-emerald-green-dial

These typically don't receive much "love" in/around the watch collector world, up to facing down right "hate" especially from die-hard Rolex collectors. But they are out there & and can be a lot of fun.

I personally fell in love with the orange one: https://www.modaoperandi.com/bamford-r15/explorer-ii-scuba-with-bwd-orange-dial

I did consider buying one of the orange ones, but having had bad luck with customized/tinkered with watches I decided against it. I said it before, I consider Rolex to be one of the longest lasting mechanical time pieces, even holding up to harsh conditions if necessary, and I didn't get this feeling from these customized watches.

Add that Rolex won't service these, so you need to have a "free" watch maker at hand (the one I trusted retired ...) I didn't risk it. Not with a 20k price tag. If these had a 2 - 4k mark up, I would probably have bought it. But not at an 11k markup.

If you want green, there are options from Rolex directly (although not for the Explorer I/II) to "play it safe" 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

--

And a question for those currently in the market for a new Rolex (from AD), steel sport models in particular, are you seeing a noticeable decrease in availability?

I'm seeing hints, and have been getting notes "between the lines" that there are quite a few, very unhappy customers right now - at least in Germany. Wondering what the world wide situation is. (Please note, I'm talking about direct purchases from ADs only, not grey/secondary market)


Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## bagsforme

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4448414
> 
> 
> --
> 
> And a question for those currently in the market for a new Rolex (from AD), steel sport models in particular, are you seeing a noticeable decrease in availability?
> 
> I'm seeing hints, and have been getting notes "between the lines" that there are quite a few, very unhappy customers right now - at least in Germany. Wondering what the world wide situation is. (Please note, I'm talking about direct purchases from ADs only, not grey/secondary market)
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver




yes, I've been looking for a sub.  My name is on several lists.   I think Rolex just does that to increase demand.  I'm not in any rush so doesn't matter to me.  I was in one store and asked if they had any.  The sales person said they are very hard to come by but are you ready today?  I wasn't so said no but had a strong feeling if I said yes, she would have gotten one from the back.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

bagsforme said:


> yes, I've been looking for a sub.  My name is on several lists.   I think Rolex just does that to increase demand.  I'm not in any rush so doesn't matter to me.  I was in one store and asked if they had any.  The sales person said they are very hard to come by but are you ready today?  I wasn't so said no but had a strong feeling if I said yes, she would have gotten one from the back.



Thank you for sharing your experience with me! I hope you can get the Sub soon! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Life is good.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

They really outdid themselves on this catalog! (First time posting from my phone, hope this works out/ the pictures show)







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## stefaniejill

Just got my dream watch!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Congrats, that is truly beautiful! Enjoy it!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## dmmiller

stefaniejill said:


> Just got my dream watch!


Absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## originalheather

stefaniejill said:


> Just got my dream watch!


Stunning!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

stefaniejill said:


> Just got my dream watch!


Can’t quite tell...Rose gold or white?  31 or 34?  Either way, super pretty, congrats!


----------



## megs0927

Gourmetgal said:


> Can’t quite tell...Rose gold or white?  31 or 34?  Either way, super pretty, congrats!



My guess is a 36 rose gold day date! Beautiful!


----------



## stefaniejill

megs0927 said:


> My guess is a 36 rose gold day date! Beautiful!


36 rose gold day date.


----------



## sheanabelle

Husband left his watch out so I borrowed.


----------



## hikarupanda

My vintage Rolex Date 34 mm reimagined by La Californienne!


----------



## chessmont

sheanabelle said:


> Husband left his watch out so I borrowed.


I do like a sport watch with Jubilee bracelet!  It looks so luxe.


----------



## chessmont

hikarupanda said:


> My vintage Rolex Date 34 mm reimagined by La Californienne!


Very funky cool! (ya I'm old, used the word funky LOL)


----------



## hikarupanda

Yesterday with my Yacht Master!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## chessmont

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4471481
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I just love your "debonair" pics with your cigar.  Very good taste in watches, sir!


----------



## Bag*Snob

@the_black_tie_diyer @chessmont 

...and cigars!!


----------



## chessmont

Bag*Snob said:


> @the_black_tie_diyer @chessmont
> 
> ...and cigars!!


Is it Cuban?  It's upside down and I can't read it.  My husband likes a good cigar now and then. Some I even don't mind the aroma - usually Cuban.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi @chessmont 

yes, it's a Cuban. Montecristo Anejado - Churchill.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## chessmont

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi @chessmont
> 
> yes, it's a Cuban. Montecristo Anejado - Churchill.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I'll have to ask my husband if he is familiar with it.  Before it was legal (I think it is now?) to bring Cuban cigars into the USA my husband had a connection who somehow brought them in in diplomatic bags...does that sound accurate?  I don't recall what he would buy from his acquaintance...


----------



## chessmont

Well DH told me to go look in his cigar boxes but there are so many I don't know what's what.  I saw a lot with a label "Habana"  am _ to assume those are Cuban?  Sorry don't ever know how I accidentally change the font.
I really have no idea which are the good ones, but I pulled a couple out and here are the labels:

Hoyo de Monterrey Habana Edicion Limitada 2003
Romeo y Julieta Churchill  Habana

He'll  be so embarrassed if i Picked the cheap ones, LOL, I have no idea!_


----------



## nvie

Road trip


----------



## Lisaxxtt

liz_ said:


> View attachment 4430191
> View attachment 4430193
> 
> My new DJ36 black diamond markers.. totally in love so gorgeous


Wow! I'm also in love with this! Super sexy
Congrats x


----------



## Lady Tara

I waited 25 years for this!


----------



## taya19

Lady Tara said:


> I waited 25 years for this![/QUOTE
> Love it! Exactly like mine! Is it a 28 or a 31?


----------



## Lady Tara

It’s 28! We have great taste!


----------



## baghagg

Lady Tara said:


> I waited 25 years for this!



Beautiful!  Looks great on you too.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## kemilia

Lady Tara said:


> I waited 25 years for this!


Congrats! Looks wonderful!


----------



## Rashmi

cantbelieve said:


> Hi! I have the baby version of your watch!
> 
> Only thing that annoys me is...I can’t tell the time when it’s dark!
> 
> View attachment 4431825


How do you like your new watch? Do you mind sending me some mod shots? I’m thinking of getting the exact same one same size. Thank you.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

In love with my new datejust 36 ❤️❤️❤️❤️ This dial is truly amazing


----------



## superwomen

Hi all!  
Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals,  but champagne with diamond dot,  is classic and elegant,  both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please,  is champagne dial a dated look?


----------



## FunBagz

superwomen said:


> Hi all!
> Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals,  but champagne with diamond dot,  is classic and elegant,  both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please,  is champagne dial a dated look?



I prefer the one on the right with the champagne dial. It has a soft elegance to it.


----------



## taya19

superwomen said:


> Hi all!
> Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals,  but champagne with diamond dot,  is classic and elegant,  both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please,  is champagne dial a dated look?


Can you take photos of both watches on your wrist. Take what you love without worrying if it's outdated. Also try the silver dial with diamonds.


----------



## superwomen

taya19 said:


> Can you take photos of both watched in your wrist. I think take what you love without worrying if it's outdated. Also try the silver dial with diamonds.


----------



## superwomen

Unfortunately silver with diamond dot is not available on the new 36mm,  i will post picture wearing both asap,  thank you


----------



## superwomen

FunBagz said:


> I prefer the one on the right with the champagne dial. It has a soft elegance to it.





FunBagz said:


> I prefer the one on the right with the champagne dial. It has a soft elegance to it.


I agree,  is elegant vs fashionable,  btw im 40 years old,  if that makes a difference to the choice?


----------



## superwomen

Hi all! 
Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals, but champagne with diamond dot, is classic and elegant, both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please, is champagne dial a dated look?


----------



## taya19

superwomen said:


> Hi all!
> Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals, but champagne with diamond dot, is classic and elegant, both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please, is champagne dial a dated look?


Both are beautiful but I vote for silver with roman numerals ❤


----------



## baghagg

superwomen said:


> Hi all!
> Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals, but champagne with diamond dot, is classic and elegant, both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please, is champagne dial a dated look?



The silver dial with those diamond Roman numerals is AMAZING!  The gold dial is meh..


----------



## snibor

superwomen said:


> Hi all!
> Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals, but champagne with diamond dot, is classic and elegant, both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please, is champagne dial a dated look?


I like the champagne.  Really a show stopper piece.


----------



## goldengirl123

superwomen said:


> Hi all!
> Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals, but champagne with diamond dot, is classic and elegant, both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please, is champagne dial a dated look?


I worry that the Roman numerals will blend in with the silver dial and make it difficult to read the time.


----------



## goldengirl123

superwomen said:


> Hi all!
> Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals, but champagne with diamond dot, is classic and elegant, both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please, is champagne dial a dated look?


I worry that the Roman numerals will blend in with the silver dial and make it difficult to read the time.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I have the champagne diamond dial, although in a 26, and as I got older, it became very difficult to read the time having gold hands against a gold background. You might be better with a white background and gold roman numbers with gold hands for readability.


----------



## kelly girl

I agree with Bag*Snob. I thougt I wanted a champagne dial until the sales associate suggested the silver.
She felt the gold hands with the champagne dial would be difficult to read. I opted for a silver dial with diamond markers and was happy I did. I do like the silver dial with diamond Roman numerals. In the last photo the numerals look gold against the silver dial.


----------



## superwomen

kelly girl said:


> I agree with Bag*Snob. I thougt I wanted a champagne dial until the sales associate suggested the silver.
> She felt the gold hands with the champagne dial would be difficult to read. I opted for a silver dial with diamond markers and was happy I did. I do like the silver dial with diamond Roman numerals. In the last photo the numerals look gold against the silver dial.


Hi Kelly girl,
Unfortunately the silver with diamond dot is not available in the new datejust 36, you're correct the second picture is silver dial with gold roman numerals diamonds are only set on '6'   and '9',  is yours a 36mm too?


----------



## chessmont

Bag*Snob said:


> I have the champagne diamond dial, although in a 26, and as I got older, it became very difficult to read the time having gold hands against a gold background. You might be better with a white background and gold roman numbers with gold hands for readability.


Yes that happened to me as well; I had a 26 mm yg President with champagne dial and I forget what markers but I absolutely could not read the time, especially if there was any glare on the watch.   Maybe if you are young and don't plan on having this watch forever, this is not an issue.  I do have a 26 mm with white face and gold Romans, and I can see the time but again, I cannot read the date any more! (62 y o for reference)  But this size you are looking at would be probably be easy to read for many years to come in the combination BagSnob has mentioned.


----------



## kelly girl

superwomen said:


> Hi Kelly girl,
> Unfortunately the silver with diamond dot is not available in the new datejust 36, you're correct the second picture is silver dial with gold roman numerals diamonds are only set on '6'   and '9',  is yours a 36mm too?


I bought a 31; the 36 looked too big on my small wrist. Ideally I would have preferred a 34 but the bracelet is only available in SS or white gold. I have a Cartier tank in SS and really wanted the gold and stainless jubilee bracelet on my Rolex.


----------



## showgratitude

superwomen said:


> Hi all!
> Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals, but champagne with diamond dot, is classic and elegant, both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please, is champagne dial a dated look?


I think that the one with the diamond Roman numerals (1st picture) has the "wow factor" on your arm. But it's your money.....so your choice.  Whatever it may be, enjoy it!


----------



## jimmie staton

A broken watch is correct twice a day.
"J!m"


----------



## SWlife

superwomen said:


> Hi all!
> Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals, but champagne with diamond dot, is classic and elegant, both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please, is champagne dial a dated look?


I’m loving the champagne more. It looks so luxe.


----------



## frenchfries




----------



## superwomen

My new baby!  Thanks all for your advice!


----------



## taya19

superwomen said:


> My new baby!  Thanks all for your advice!


Congratulations. Enjoy your beautiful watch xx


----------



## cantbelieve

Rashmi said:


> How do you like your new watch? Do you mind sending me some mod shots? I’m thinking of getting the exact same one same size. Thank you.


Hey! Sorry I’m not very active! I will get those shots for you tomorrow


----------



## TXLVlove

I'm not sure if this is the correct thread so please forgive me if it isn't...I'm going to inherit a gold/diamond Presidents watch.  I believe it's from the 80's. It's the 26mm one.  Is it still in style?


----------



## CiaoStella

TXLVlove said:


> Is it still in style?
> View attachment 4501811



Yes, it is. Wear it in good health!


----------



## kellyh

Love..............


----------



## kemilia

TXLVlove said:


> I'm not sure if this is the correct thread so please forgive me if it isn't...I'm going to inherit a gold/diamond Presidents watch.  I believe it's from the 80's. It's the 26mm one.  Is it still in style?
> View attachment 4501811


Something like that never goes out of style! Enjoy your inheritance and please post mod shots when you can.


----------



## kemilia

kellyh said:


> View attachment 4501949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love..............


Ok, I like your watch but YOUR RING is just wonderful!


----------



## kellyh

kemilia said:


> Ok, I like your watch but YOUR RING is just wonderful!


thank you


----------



## jimmie staton

TXLVlove said:


> I'm not sure if this is the correct thread so please forgive me if it isn't...I'm going to inherit a gold/diamond Presidents watch.  I believe it's from the 80's. It's the 26mm one.  Is it still in style?
> View attachment 4501811


Yes... it's timeless. (pardon the pun...lol)
"J!m"


----------



## Gourmetgal

superwomen said:


> Hi all!
> Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals, but champagne with diamond dot, is classic and elegant, both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please, is champagne dial a dated look?


Champagne looks dated.  If you love the silver why hesitate?


----------



## originalheather

superwomen said:


> Hi all!
> Having a bit of a dilemma here, i love the crisp look of the silver with diamond roman numerals, but champagne with diamond dot, is classic and elegant, both 36mmm, ladies let me know your thoughts please, is champagne dial a dated look?



The silver, all the way!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Wonderful week


----------



## Cool Breeze

kellyh said:


> View attachment 4501949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love..............


Your watch is beautiful but your ring is breathtaking!


----------



## kellyh

Cool Breeze said:


> Your watch is beautiful but your ring is breathtaking!


Thank you... I waited 20 years for it......worth it


----------



## CiaoStella

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Wonderful week


Just beautiful. Is that the 31?


----------



## danielG

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Wonderful week


is this a 28 or 31mm ?


----------



## kemilia

kellyh said:


> thank you


With a ring like that, I don't even look at the watch (I like sparkly things)!  But the watch is wonderful too.


----------



## Annabel_Rose

I have read every page of this forum and happy to be joining the club! Push present for baby # 2. I went back and forward so many times but ultimately decided on 31mm date just with fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet. So happy! Hubby will go and pick it up next week and baby due any day now 

I’ve also attached a pic of a couple of my other choices- such a torturous decision so I hope I made the right choice!! I also tried a 28mm date just with the rhodium dial like the one below but with fluted bezel. I did adore the oyster bracelet and maybe would have preferred it to jubilee but I couldn’t get that exact combination. I ended up with something a lot fancier then I envisioned but as my hubby said- if you’re buying a Rolex you may as well buy a Rolex and get all the beautiful features they are known for. And I think I agree after giving it a lot of thought!


----------



## Kelly M

Hi all! Quick question: do any of you have the fluted bezel with the oyster bracelet? I prefer the oyster bracelet I think, but I'm not sure if the fluted bezel would look "off" with it, compared to the smooth bezel. Would love to see some mod shots, if possible  Thanks!


----------



## CiaoStella

Kelly M said:


> Hi all! Quick question: do any of you have the fluted bezel with the oyster bracelet? I prefer the oyster bracelet I think, but I'm not sure if the fluted bezel would look "off" with it, compared to the smooth bezel. Would love to see some mod shots, if possible  Thanks!


#6385 is my date just with oyster and fluted bezel. Will try to take more photos.


----------



## Kelly M

CiaoStella said:


> #6385 is my date just with oyster and fluted bezel. Will try to take more photos.


Wow, that's a beautiful piece!! It really pops in the best way. Thank you for sharing! I'd definitely love more photos. Can't get enough!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

CiaoStella said:


> Just beautiful. Is that the 31?



Thank you! It’s a 26mm bought on 2016 Dec! ❤️



danielG said:


> is this a 28 or 31mm ?


 Neither! 26mm! ❤️


----------



## Doratch

I am looking to buy a GMT-Master II. Any idea if I am able to get it in Orlando, Florida? Or possibly South Korea?


----------



## Rashmi

Recently got this 31 mm DJ. It looks bigger in pics but in real it’s smaller. I wish Rolex would make these in Size 34


----------



## Gourmetgal

Love the diamond markers!


----------



## MsShooz

Rashmi said:


> Recently got this 31 mm DJ. It looks bigger in pics but in real it’s smaller. I wish Rolex would make these in Size 34



Snap. We are exact watch twins. I think it’s perfect on you, including the size.


----------



## Bagaficianado

Rolex Daytona gold, Paul Newman dial my holy grail watch ❤


----------



## Womansweddingsetfan

Number 1: your wedding set is absolutley gorgeous!!! When i look at this photo thats the first thing i see!!! It blinds my eyes!!! Its beautiful. Big kens watch would match your big gorgeous stunning ring!!!


----------



## Womansweddingsetfan

PursePassionLV said:


> I'm in need of advice. Trying to decide on my next Rolex. I initially thought I wanted a 36 but when I tried it on my DD said it just looked like a mans watch and didn't like it. I have a 36 and 31 on my wrist to compare. I want the black MOP face w diamond bezel so now the only choice is really the size. Help! I like both [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668451
> View attachment 3668452
> View attachment 3668453
> 
> The photos have one 36 and 31 side by side and then one with only 36 and 31.


Your wedding set is gorgeoys by the way!!! And nice mens one is better. cant stop staring at your gorgeous wedding set because it blinds my eyes!!!


----------



## essiedub

Bagaficianado said:


> Rolex Daytona gold, Paul Newman dial my holy grail watch ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518416



Just awesome!


----------



## Bagaficianado

essiedub said:


> Just awesome!


Thank you so much❤


----------



## Womansweddingsetfan

PursePassionLV said:


> I'm in need of advice. Trying to decide on my next Rolex. I initially thought I wanted a 36 but when I tried it on my DD said it just looked like a mans watch and didn't like it. I have a 36 and 31 on my wrist to compare. I want the black MOP face w diamond bezel so now the only choice is really the size. Help! I like both [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668451
> View attachment 3668452
> View attachment 3668453
> 
> The photos have one 36 and 31 side by side and then one with only 36 and 31.





*JJ* said:


> agreed, the 36 looks really big.





PursePassionLV said:


> I'm in need of advice. Trying to decide on my next Rolex. I initially thought I wanted a 36 but when I tried it on my DD said it just looked like a mans watch and didn't like it. I have a 36 and 31 on my wrist to compare. I want the black MOP face w diamond bezel so now the only choice is really the size. Help! I like both [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668451
> View attachment 3668452
> View attachment 3668453
> 
> The photos have one 36 and 31 side by side and then one with only 36 and 31.





*JJ* said:


> agreed, the 36 looks really big.


I really love your wedding set!!! Its. Gorgeous!! I couldnt help but notice how beautiful it is!!! Im in love with it!!! Whats your name? I love your taste in jewelry snd watches!!! Your taste in rings and watches!!! ❤⏰⌚ i bet you your husband really loves you to get you such a beautiful set for your finger like that!!!


----------



## Womansweddingsetfan

Womansweddingsetfan said:


> I really love your wedding set!!! Its. Gorgeous!! I couldnt help but notice how beautiful it is!!! Im in love with it!!! Whats your name? I love your taste in jewelry snd watches!!! Your taste in rings and watches!!! ❤⏰⌚ i bet you your husband really loves you to get you such a beautiful set for your finger like that!!! Go with the mens size watch one to match your giant big diamond encrusted gorgeous wedding rings set!!!


----------



## keiloj

louloulou89 said:


> Got this as a gift for my 30th! Sooo happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4389645


This size is perfect!!!! What size is it?


----------



## bc1990

Hello! I posted here a while ago and was helped to pick out my rolex- 31 fluted, jubilee, white, roman. I went into the store and found a watch that I am thinking of purchasing. It is more elegant in my opinion. size 28, fluted oyster, dark grey, diamonds. To anyone that has the dark grey- does it pick up brown/taupe hues? I love those colors and in store, it looked fairly similar to my Hermes bag in "etoupe." I never thought I would go for a dark color but am so in love with brown. Pink is my favorite color and my other option for this watch, but as much as I want to love the Rolex pink, I dont. I think it is too metallic looking. Maybe a 28 will look nicer to me. Here are my hesitations that I can think of- Do you guys think the diamonds stand out enough? I am all about light colors and wouldn't want anything perceived as black. Also, what are your thoughts on mixing fluted bezels with oyster bands? I was opposed to it, but I love this combo. Here is it alone, and compared to my white one. Please weigh in!


----------



## keiloj

bc1990 said:


> Hello! I posted here a while ago and was helped to pick out my rolex- 31 fluted, jubilee, white, roman. I went into the store and found a watch that I am thinking of purchasing. It is more elegant in my opinion. size 28, fluted oyster, dark grey, diamonds. To anyone that has the dark grey- does it pick up brown/taupe hues? I love those colors and in store, it looked fairly similar to my Hermes bag in "etoupe." I never thought I would go for a dark color but am so in love with brown. Also, what are your thoughts on mixing fluted bezels with oyster bands? I was opposed to it, but I love this combo. Here is it alone, and compared to my white one. Please weigh in!



That grey is *beautiful!!!! *Nothing like I've seen before! 
I, on the other hand, fell in love with the DJ 31mm, oystersteel & everose gold (rose gold). black dial with diamond markers.


----------



## bc1990

keiloj said:


> That grey is *beautiful!!!! *Nothing like I've seen before!
> I, on the other hand, fell in love with the DJ 31mm, oystersteel & everose gold (rose gold). black dial with diamond markers.


that sounds so lovely! It caught me by surprise that I love something so dark because I am all about whites, creams, and pastels. I do love brownish shades though


----------



## bc1990

A rolex SA messaged me with this option as well. which I love too


----------



## Yoda143




----------



## IraPo

I bought the Oyster Perpetual 31 mm in red grape a few days ago.


----------



## chessmont

IraPo said:


> I bought the Oyster Perpetual 31 mm in red grape a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525786
> View attachment 4525784


 Love it!


----------



## am3070

Hi all!  I was surprised with this for my bday. It’s a 31 mm with yellow gold and steel band and silver face. What I had wanted for a while! Thoughts?? A few days before I had tried on a similar rolex except it was with rose gold and steel on band and dark gray face. I also had tried on an all steel Rolex with silver/white mop face and diamond markers and loved that too.  I guess I’m looking for affirmation that this is right way to go. I wear mostly yellow gold jewelry but have one or two pieces that have white or rose gold in them.  Thanks all and love all the beautiful rolexes on this thread


----------



## baghagg

Yoda143 said:


> View attachment 4525331
> View attachment 4525330


Beautiful watch -  I can't tell if it's rose gold or yellow gold, and may I ask the size?  Looks like 36mm Rose gold, not sure though...


----------



## am3070

baghagg said:


> Beautiful watch -  I can't tell if it's rose gold or yellow gold, and may I ask the size?  Looks like 36mm Rose gold, not sure though...


Thank you! The picture is a 31 mm steel and yellow gold with a silver face


----------



## baghagg

am3070 said:


> Thank you! The picture is a 31 mm steel and yellow gold with a silver face



Hi am3070 yours is beautiful too, but I was looking for specs on Yoda143's watch


----------



## Gourmetgal

bc1990 said:


> Hello! I posted here a while ago and was helped to pick out my rolex- 31 fluted, jubilee, white, roman. I went into the store and found a watch that I am thinking of purchasing. It is more elegant in my opinion. size 28, fluted oyster, dark grey, diamonds. To anyone that has the dark grey- does it pick up brown/taupe hues? I love those colors and in store, it looked fairly similar to my Hermes bag in "etoupe." I never thought I would go for a dark color but am so in love with brown. Pink is my favorite color and my other option for this watch, but as much as I want to love the Rolex pink, I dont. I think it is too metallic looking. Maybe a 28 will look nicer to me. Here are my hesitations that I can think of- Do you guys think the diamonds stand out enough? I am all about light colors and wouldn't want anything perceived as black. Also, what are your thoughts on mixing fluted bezels with oyster bands? I was opposed to it, but I love this combo. Here is it alone, and compared to my white one. Please weigh in!


Love the dark gray.  The diamonds are great with it and the fluted bezel and ouster bracelet are also fine together.


----------



## chessmont

am3070 said:


> Hi all!  I was surprised with this for my bday. It’s a 31 mm with yellow gold and steel band and silver face. What I had wanted for a while! Thoughts?? A few days before I had tried on a similar rolex except it was with rose gold and steel on band and dark gray face. I also had tried on an all steel Rolex with silver/white mop face and diamond markers and loved that too.  I guess I’m looking for affirmation that this is right way to go. I wear mostly yellow gold jewelry but have one or two pieces that have white or rose gold in them.  Thanks all and love all the beautiful rolexes on this thread



Yes, Yes, Yes!!!  I like this one so much better than a dark face.  This is perfect!  (for me LOL, I hope for you!). Whether RG or YG it's nice.


----------



## am3070

chessmont said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes!!!  I like this one so much better than a dark face.  This is perfect!  (for me LOL, I hope for you!). Whether RG or YG it's nice.


thank you! phew needed to hear that


----------



## Lilleput

taya19 said:


> Did any one regret their choice after buying a rolex watch. I was very indecisive and it took me alot of time to decide. Now I'm unhappy with my choice and wish I have gone bigger than 28. I can't belive I have spend so much on something I am not so happy with. I want to sell it but all dealers are requesting so much as commission.



I sold my 31 mm after 8 months on my wrist. Don’t get me wrong, it was the most comfortable watch I have ever had and it was really pretty. But took me around 2 months to realise I found it tad too small. I am now on my way to getting a 36 which has more wrist presence. 

P.S. my wrist is small - 5.75” and to me the 31 looked small.


----------



## chessmont

Lilleput said:


> I sold my 31 mm after 8 months on my wrist. Don’t get me wrong, it was the most comfortable watch I have ever had and it was really pretty. But took me around 2 months to realise I found it tad too small. I am now on my way to getting a 36 which has more wrist presence.
> 
> P.S. my wrist is small - 5.75” and to me the 31 looked small.



Time changes things, doesn't it? - when I got my first 31s in the 1990s, they seemed big.  Now I recently got a 31 YG President to wear for dressy, cuz it looks small to me.  You should see how the 26 looks on me (I have one from years ago)!  Teeny tiny!


----------



## nvie

IraPo said:


> I bought the Oyster Perpetual 31 mm in red grape a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525786
> View attachment 4525784


----------



## nvie

am3070 said:


> Hi all!  I was surprised with this for my bday. It’s a 31 mm with yellow gold and steel band and silver face. What I had wanted for a while! Thoughts?? A few days before I had tried on a similar rolex except it was with rose gold and steel on band and dark gray face. I also had tried on an all steel Rolex with silver/white mop face and diamond markers and loved that too.  I guess I’m looking for affirmation that this is right way to go. I wear mostly yellow gold jewelry but have one or two pieces that have white or rose gold in them.  Thanks all and love all the beautiful rolexes on this thread


Perfect combination! Love the MOP


----------



## stinemcqueen

Hi there. I'm looking into getting my first Rolex. Can anybody suggest an entry level for Rolex? Thanks  lovely watches


----------



## Jamily

My 36mm datejust everose & steel with pink dial


----------



## Jamily

Jamily said:


> My 36mm datejust everose & steel with pink dial


----------



## nvie

stinemcqueen said:


> Hi there. I'm looking into getting my first Rolex. Can anybody suggest an entry level for Rolex? Thanks  lovely watches


Buy the best you can afford at this point in time so you will not regret the purchase. One can never go wrong with a Datejust, size really depends on your preference, 31mm will always be a classic size, it has been around for a long time now.


----------



## chessmont

nvie said:


> Buy the best you can afford at this point in time so you will not regret the purchase. One can never go wrong with a Datejust, size really depends on your preference, 31mm will always be a classic size, it has been around for a long time now.


perfect advice!


----------



## danielG

bc1990 said:


> Hello! I posted here a while ago and was helped to pick out my rolex- 31 fluted, jubilee, white, roman. I went into the store and found a watch that I am thinking of purchasing. It is more elegant in my opinion. size 28, fluted oyster, dark grey, diamonds. To anyone that has the dark grey- does it pick up brown/taupe hues? I love those colors and in store, it looked fairly similar to my Hermes bag in "etoupe." I never thought I would go for a dark color but am so in love with brown. Pink is my favorite color and my other option for this watch, but as much as I want to love the Rolex pink, I dont. I think it is too metallic looking. Maybe a 28 will look nicer to me. Here are my hesitations that I can think of- Do you guys think the diamonds stand out enough? I am all about light colors and wouldn't want anything perceived as black. Also, what are your thoughts on mixing fluted bezels with oyster bands? I was opposed to it, but I love this combo. Here is it alone, and compared to my white one. Please weigh in!


The 28mm looks so fantastic on your wrist ! It´s a perfect combo between color, size, bracelet etc. I would go for this one.


----------



## Yoda143

baghagg said:


> Beautiful watch -  I can't tell if it's rose gold or yellow gold, and may I ask the size?  Looks like 36mm Rose gold, not sure though...



Thank you so much! Yes, you’re right. It’s 36mm but yellow gold, not rose gold.


----------



## betchabygolly

Louish said:


> My beauty
> 
> View attachment 4328484


 
what size is this?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Recently received these two vintage rolex, they are on the smaller side of what I like, but they are gifts from hubby so I am keeping them. 

18k gold and 14k and silver two tone. Both are 26mm circa 1970s.


----------



## Machick333

Hi guys ! I made a three about this , but I’m sooooo town now between my last two options , thought I’d ask here . I have a Rolex date just 36 in yellow gold .jubillee bracelet  It’s being serviced right now . 

I’m changing the dial and can’t decide between slack with diamonds or silver with diamonds . Would love any advise ! (The black


----------



## twitspie

Machick333 said:


> Hi guys ! I made a three about this , but I’m sooooo town now between my last two options , thought I’d ask here . I have a Rolex date just 36 in yellow gold .jubillee bracelet  It’s being serviced right now .
> 
> I’m changing the dial and can’t decide between slack with diamonds or silver with diamonds . Would love any advise ! (The black




Oh gosh I see your dilemma! The black is quite a contrast and makes the diamonds pop. But the silver is very elegant. I think I would go for the black. Would look gorgeous with the black and gold VCA alhambra ❤❤❤


----------



## Machick333

twitspie said:


> Oh gosh I see your dilemma! The black is quite a contrast and makes the diamonds pop. But the silver is very elegant. I think I would go for the black. Would look gorgeous with the black and gold VCA alhambra ❤❤❤


Thanks so much for input i did order the black but then started second guessing myself..... the silver is more elegant and will go with everything. i guess both would be a good choice


----------



## Gourmetgal

White would be a nice clean look.


----------



## chessmont

I like the silver, of your choices


----------



## SLCsocialite

Id love all your opinions as now going through hundreds of pages, you guys know everything!

I am looking at purchasing my first Rolex and actually would prefer to buy it consignment. 
Do you feel like most watches, with a good cleaning at Rolex would turn out quite nice, or do you believe for a little more its more important to buy new? I honestly just am looking for something classic, either silver, or two-tone gold and silver, and a simple face. 

I love the idea of giving a pre-loved watch a new life but wanted some opinions if anyone has done this and what their experience has been!

Thanks


----------



## Bronzi522

Machick333 said:


> Thanks so much for input i did order the black but then started second guessing myself..... the silver is more elegant and will go with everything. i guess both would be a good choice


Both are beautiful. I bought DJ36 with black dial and diamonds. Pops


----------



## Bronzi522

Rashmi said:


> Recently got this 31 mm DJ. It looks bigger in pics but in real it’s smaller. I wish Rolex would make these in Size 34


Bought this exact watch in London


----------



## hikarupanda

Lunch time!


----------



## Peggieben

hikarupanda said:


> View attachment 4551202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch time!



Beautiful Yatch Master. Is it 37mm ? and newest collection ?


----------



## hikarupanda

Peggieben said:


> Beautiful Yatch Master. Is it 37mm ? and newest collection ?


It’s 37mm


----------



## Gr8bagsy'all!

I currently own a 1973 SS 26mm Date and a 2005 TT 36mm Date Just.  

QUESTIONS:
-I’d like to own a pre-loved 36mm gold Day Date but am not sure how to have a conversation with my local Fink’s (they are a certified Rolex dealer but I do not know if they sell refurbished Rolex) about trading in my current Rolexes to buy a used Day Date thru them.
- which would you prefer on a gold DD dial: stick markers or diamond markers?
- my current TT 36mm DJ sparkles - the metals really catch the light - do you know if that would be the case with a solid gold DD?

Thank you!


----------



## SWlife

SLCsocialite said:


> Id love all your opinions as now going through hundreds of pages, you guys know everything!
> 
> I am looking at purchasing my first Rolex and actually would prefer to buy it consignment.
> Do you feel like most watches, with a good cleaning at Rolex would turn out quite nice, or do you believe for a little more its more important to buy new? I honestly just am looking for something classic, either silver, or two-tone gold and silver, and a simple face.
> 
> I love the idea of giving a pre-loved watch a new life but wanted some opinions if anyone has done this and what their experience has been!
> 
> Thanks



I did buy a Rolex from FASHIONPHILE. It was noted that it would need to be serviced. Paperwork showed previous owner had it for 10 years but never serviced it. It cost me approximately $1100.00 and 5 weeks for it to be serviced. It came back pristine and I’m nuts about it. 
Glad I went preowned. I’m trying to do that with more material items.


----------



## Usp

I've had two Rolex, sold them both. I always felt like everyone's eyes went straight for my wrist. Did not feel safe wearing them.

When I sold them, I did not lose any money as apparently the increase in value. That was about 20 years ago.

Now, pending retirement, luxury is NOT having to wear a watch.....


----------



## kemilia

gacats said:


> I did buy a Rolex from FASHIONPHILE. It was noted that it would need to be serviced. Paperwork showed previous owner had it for 10 years but never serviced it. It cost me approximately $1100.00 and 5 weeks for it to be serviced. It came back pristine and I’m nuts about it.
> Glad I went preowned. I’m trying to do that with more material items.


The servicing cost $1100? What all was done? Glad that you are happy with it, I do love mine and will have to get it serviced some day, mine was also pre-loved.


----------



## SLCsocialite

gacats said:


> I did buy a Rolex from FASHIONPHILE. It was noted that it would need to be serviced. Paperwork showed previous owner had it for 10 years but never serviced it. It cost me approximately $1100.00 and 5 weeks for it to be serviced. It came back pristine and I’m nuts about it.
> Glad I went preowned. I’m trying to do that with more material items.



This is great to note! I just wanted to make sure that the cost + repairs and cleaning are worth the investment. I am seeing some on TRR that are only 1-1.5K cheaper and it just makes me wonder, however those are obviously much newer etc. 

Just trying to make the best choice before I pull the trigger. I have a few on my watch list!


----------



## kemilia

SLCsocialite said:


> Id love all your opinions as now going through hundreds of pages, you guys know everything!
> 
> I am looking at purchasing my first Rolex and actually would prefer to buy it consignment.
> Do you feel like most watches, with a good cleaning at Rolex would turn out quite nice, or do you believe for a little more its more important to buy new? I honestly just am looking for something classic, either silver, or two-tone gold and silver, and a simple face.
> 
> I love the idea of giving a pre-loved watch a new life but wanted some opinions if anyone has done this and what their experience has been!
> 
> Thanks


I bought mine pre-loved from a reputable dealer. The Rolex forum (rolexforums.com) lists resellers. That site is to guys (ok, I guess I can't really gender-ize anymore) what this site is to us, they LOVE their watches to the moon and back.


----------



## kemilia

SLCsocialite said:


> This is great to note! I just wanted to make sure that the cost + repairs and cleaning are worth the investment. I am seeing some on TRR that are only 1-1.5K cheaper and it just makes me wonder, however those are obviously much newer etc.
> 
> Just trying to make the best choice before I pull the trigger. I have a few on my watch list!


As with handbags, you find out that some vintage Rolex watches are quite pricey. I just got a basic two-tone with roman numerals; would have loved diamond markers but didn't feel it would be worth it for me.

I highly recommend investing in a watch winder too (if you get a non-battery watch).


----------



## kemilia

Usp said:


> I've had two Rolex, sold them both. I always felt like everyone's eyes went straight for my wrist. Did not feel safe wearing them.
> 
> When I sold them, I did not lose any money as apparently the increase in value. That was about 20 years ago.
> 
> Now, pending retirement, luxury is NOT having to wear a watch.....


Where I live, no one would recognize a Rolex from a Swatch so I feel pretty safe. Now my Fitbit--everyone has one of those!


----------



## Babsiegirl

I bought mine from Bobswatches.com. Very happy with it and they service it before they send it to you. I also agree a watch winder is a must if you don’t wear it 24/7.


----------



## danielG

hikarupanda said:


> View attachment 4551202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch time!


Stunning ! Would it be possible if you took pictures with less zoom ?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my 36mm date just!! Wearing it nearly everyday for almost two years!!


----------



## hikarupanda

danielG said:


> Stunning ! Would it be possible if you took pictures with less zoom ?


----------



## swiss-miss

Hey Ladies, I need your advice - what do you think of this combination rosegold with rhodium face. Does anyone by any chance own this watch and has a photo of it? Do you prefer sticks or roman numbers? Thanks in advance fir your help!!!!!


----------



## SWlife

kemilia said:


> The servicing cost $1100? What all was done? Glad that you are happy with it, I do love mine and will have to get it serviced some day, mine was also pre-loved.



a jeweler told me the servicing department charges you $800 just to open the box, lol. He was being a funny guy I think. when the watch is serviced they (from what I understand) completely disassemble it, clean or replace everything in the watch. The crystal on my watch was replaced, I do know that. All the metal on the band was polished up. There was a nick on the bezel and there isn’t anymore.  
That servicing is super pricey, but well worth it to keep the watch tip top.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

kemilia said:


> The servicing cost $1100? What all was done? Glad that you are happy with it, I do love mine and will have to get it serviced some day, mine was also pre-loved.



Hi,

Rolex raised their service fees in more recent years because of demand/ and overall rise of grey/ 2nd-hand market. It's even "worse" for vintage 4-digit references and even older watches. But with the prices some of these fetch, no wonder Rolex reacted to that.

About +-1000 USD servicing fee is definitely the new "normal" for 5-digit and newer references, Rolex owners should get/be used to.

On the upside, I haven't heard any complaints about turnaround time more recently/ in the meantime - so Rolex really upped their game on that front, too.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## essiedub

Love your yachtmaster. Is this the 35mm or 40?


----------



## swiss-miss

In love with my new DJ


----------



## baghagg

swiss-miss said:


> In love with my new DJ



Gorgeous!  What color is the face?  Is it dark rhodium?  If yes, it's on my radar!!!


----------



## SouthTampa

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Rolex raised their service fees in more recent years because of demand/ and overall rise of grey/ 2nd-hand market. It's even "worse" for vintage 4-digit references and even older watches. But with the prices some of these fetch, no wonder Rolex reacted to that.
> 
> About +-1000 USD servicing fee is definitely the new "normal" for 5-digit and newer references, Rolex owners should get/be used to.
> 
> On the upside, I haven't heard any complaints about turnaround time more recently/ in the meantime - so Rolex really upped their game on that front, too.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver




Silly question, but what does five digit mean?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

SouthTampa said:


> Silly question, but what does five digit mean?



Hi,

not silly at all. 

5 digits refers to the model number/ reference = 1 6 5 7 0 Explorer II  (for example)

The latest/current models have 6 digits = 2 1 6 5 7 0 Explorer II (for example)


Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## swiss-miss

baghagg said:


> Gorgeous!  What color is the face?  Is it dark rhodium?  If yes, it's on my radar!!!


Yes, dark rhodium! Thank you


----------



## CiaoStella

swiss-miss said:


> Yes, dark rhodium! Thank you


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## hikarupanda

essiedub said:


> Love your yachtmaster. Is this the 35mm or 40?


It’s 37


----------



## Bronzi522

I joined the club as a milestone birthday gift to myself, since I was in the UK and could take advantage of VAT savings--36MM DateJust, white gold fluted bezel, black dial with diamond, jubilee bracelet.


----------



## SWlife

Bronzi522 said:


> I joined the club as a milestone birthday gift to myself, since I was in the UK and could take advantage of VAT savings--36MM DateJust, white gold fluted bezel, black dial with diamond, jubilee bracelet.


Happy birthday to you, and enjoy your beautiful timepiece!


----------



## lalame

Bronzi522 said:


> I joined the club as a milestone birthday gift to myself, since I was in the UK and could take advantage of VAT savings--36MM DateJust, white gold fluted bezel, black dial with diamond, jubilee bracelet.



Beautiful! May I ask how much it was in UK? Ive been debating between buying one now in the US or making a stopover in UK (esp LHR) on my next trip for some goodies.


----------



## Bronzi522

lalame said:


> Beautiful! May I ask how much it was in UK? Ive been debating between buying one now in the US or making a stopover in UK (esp LHR) on my next trip for some goodies.


About $8k US.


----------



## Bronzi522

gacats said:


> Happy birthday to you, and enjoy your beautiful timepiece!


Thank you!


----------



## Jewwels

CiaoStella said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


Do you mind telling me if your Rolex dealer discounted on this watch? And what price was?
Just comparing 
Thanks!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Called a tool watch for a reason. 







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## princessna

Recently saw a silver dial Rolex with watch year 1974... worthy to purchase?


----------



## twitspie

Hello
I am looking for a rolex for my 40th snd have fallen in love with this rose gold 31mm...


----------



## twitspie

The photos would help...


----------



## twitspie

I would love your opinions..my other options is mother of pearl but it has been discontinued in the 31mm


----------



## baghagg

twitspie said:


> I would love your opinions..my other options is mother of pearl but it has been discontinued in the 31mm


That's my favorite and the one and only on my wishlist!  Get it!!!  It's gorgeous!

Ps. Great size for your wrist, btw..


----------



## twitspie

baghagg said:


> That's my favorite and the one and only on my wishlist!  Get it!!!  It's gorgeous!



My heart did skip a beat when I saw it today....I am just looking atm hopefully for my 40th bday next year   The 31mm rose gold seem to be quite  limited in dial variations at the moment. Glad you like it too!


----------



## Babsiegirl

twitspie said:


> I would love your opinions..my other options is mother of pearl but it has been discontinued in the 31mm


----------



## Babsiegirl

twitspie said:


> I would love your opinions..my other options is mother of pearl but it has been discontinued in the 31mm


MOP is available, but with diamonds on the hour markers.


----------



## swiss-miss

twitspie said:


> My heart did skip a beat when I saw it today....I am just looking atm hopefully for my 40th bday next year   The 31mm rose gold seem to be quite  limited in dial variations at the moment. Glad you like it too!



Bought it a couple of weeks ago in 36 as I have got several watches in 31 already. For me it was also love at first sight. Take it it is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

twitspie said:


> The photos would help...
> View attachment 4577274
> View attachment 4577275



It's a beautiful watch and looks stunning on you, especially intriguing within that "stack". 

Really a great choice, if you decide to go with it.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## twitspie

Hi
Thanks...I was after the pave 6 on the mop. I feel the diamond markers get a bit lost on the mop dial xx


----------



## twitspie

swiss-miss said:


> Bought it a couple of weeks ago in 36 as I have got several watches in 31 already. For me it was also love at first sight. Take it it is absolutely gorgeous



Wow I love it!!!!


----------



## twitspie

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> It's a beautiful watch and looks stunning on you, especially intriguing within that "stack".
> 
> Really a great choice, if you decide to go with it.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Thanks so much Oliver really appreciate your advice. It is a one off big purchase for me and so don't want to have any regrets or change of heart!


----------



## twitspie

swiss-miss said:


> Bought it a couple of weeks ago in 36 as I have got several watches in 31 already. For me it was also love at first sight. Take it it is absolutely gorgeous




Would  you mind sharing which 31mm watches you have pls x


----------



## Louish

Has anyone ever sold a two tone watch for an all gold version & regretted it? 

I have a beautiful Ladies Datejust in SS & RG, fluted bezel, jubilee bracelet, pink dial & diamond markers. However I have always dreamed of an all RG version. Strangely, my current watch seems quite flashy to me whereas the all RG blends nicely on my skin. Trading my current watch in & purchasing the new watch would cost me £5000-£6000. I think a decision will be made on Tuesday when I go to see the RG watch again (a watch I actually fell in love with 2 years ago)


----------



## NoemiSx

Hi.
I’m also stuck between 2 Rolex’s.
Bicolour Steel/yellow gold, champagne dial Daytona OR Datejust 36 again bicolour steel/yellow gold champagne dot dial. 
two totally different watches and I just can’t choose!HELP?! (photos are not mine but these are the watches in mind!)


----------



## swiss-miss

twitspie said:


> Would  you mind sharing which 31mm watches you have pls x



I do not want to confuse you but I must tell you when I bought my first Rolex I was 10000 percent sure the 31 was the right size... HOWEVER, now I feel like it is much too small so I sold both of my Cartier Tank francaise (comparable to the 31 Size and my steel/white gold rolex with black face. The only 31 I kept is this one as it was given to me when my first son was born. I wish it was in 36 though I love the combo but even though the 36 seémed massive to me a few years ago I much prefer the look now. That is why I started wearing my hubby’s old Rolex now too on more casual occasions! Take your time making your decision!


----------



## twitspie

swiss-miss said:


> I do not want to confuse you but I must tell you when I bought my first Rolex I was 10000 percent sure the 31 was the right size... HOWEVER, now I feel like it is much too small so I sold both of my Cartier Tank francaise (comparable to the 31 Size and my steel/white gold rolex with black face. The only 31 I kept is this one as it was given to me when my first son was born. I wish it was in 36 though I love the combo but even though the 36 seémed massive to me a few years ago I much prefer the look now. That is why I started wearing my hubby’s old Rolex now too on more casual occasions! Take your time making your decision!


----------



## twitspie

swiss-miss said:


> I do not want to confuse you but I must tell you when I bought my first Rolex I was 10000 percent sure the 31 was the right size... HOWEVER, now I feel like it is much too small so I sold both of my Cartier Tank francaise (comparable to the 31 Size and my steel/white gold rolex with black face. The only 31 I kept is this one as it was given to me when my first son was born. I wish it was in 36 though I love the combo but even though the 36 seémed massive to me a few years ago I much prefer the look now. That is why I started wearing my hubby’s old Rolex now too on more casual occasions! Take your time making your decision!




Thank you so much for your reply. I started liking the old 26mm then the 28mm now the 31mm!! So I totally understand. I have petite wrists so I think I will stick to the 31 just need to decide in the dial. I love your silver dial with diamonds...and would like to try the rose gold dial with diamonds before committing to the grey dial. Thanks so much again!


----------



## Babsiegirl

twitspie said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. I started liking the old 26mm then the 28mm now the 31mm!! So I totally understand. I have petite wrists so I think I will stick to the 31 just need to decide in the dial. I love your silver dial with diamonds...and would like to try the rose gold dial with diamonds before committing to the grey dial. Thanks so much again!


My AD let me bring home a 28mm with everose, sun dust dial with diamonds. I really wanted to like it as it is a limited edition with the diamonds are placed in star shaped mountings. But I returned it as it was hard to tell time with the rose gold hands and the sun dust dial. Not enough contrast. So I had to order the one I decided on. A 31mm steel and everose, fluted bezel, white dial with Roman numerals. Can’t wait to get it!! Looking forward to seeing what you decide on!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

NoemiSx said:


> View attachment 4578279
> View attachment 4578284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> I’m also stuck between 2 Rolex’s.
> Bicolour Steel/yellow gold, champagne dial Daytona OR Datejust 36 again bicolour steel/yellow gold champagne dot dial.
> two totally different watches and I just can’t choose!HELP?! (photos are not mine but these are the watches in mind!)


I like the Daytona better in the box but would like to see mod shot if you got any to see how looks on your wrist.


----------



## Louish

So it looks like I’m going to be trying on my dream all RG watch on Tuesday, which is supposed to be my husband’s birthday luckily he’s as excited as I am!


----------



## designerdiva40

Louish said:


> Has anyone ever sold a two tone watch for an all gold version & regretted it?
> 
> I have a beautiful Ladies Datejust in SS & RG, fluted bezel, jubilee bracelet, pink dial & diamond markers. However I have always dreamed of an all RG version. Strangely, my current watch seems quite flashy to me whereas the all RG blends nicely on my skin. Trading my current watch in & purchasing the new watch would cost me £5000-£6000. I think a decision will be made on Tuesday when I go to see the RG watch again (a watch I actually fell in love with 2 years ago)


Hi I traded my Bi Metal Daytona for a YG Daytona about 5 years ago and haven’t regretted it at all


----------



## designerdiva40

NoemiSx said:


> View attachment 4578279
> View attachment 4578284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> I’m also stuck between 2 Rolex’s.
> Bicolour Steel/yellow gold, champagne dial Daytona OR Datejust 36 again bicolour steel/yellow gold champagne dot dial.
> two totally different watches and I just can’t choose!HELP?! (photos are not mine but these are the watches in mind!)



I have both of these watches but slightly different, I have a YG Daytona with black dial and diamond markers and my datejust is SS with diamond bezel, yes I love my diamonds  
I love both watches but my Daytona always makes me smile  but my datejust is a forever watch because of the size. Good luck deciding, they’re both beautiful watches.


----------



## J.A.N.

My new Rolex should be here soon 
Datejust 26mm Black Dial


----------



## Louish

A pic of my beauty while I decide whether to trade it in...


----------



## Louish

You may have already seen my reveal thread but I thought it would be  ice to share it here too since this thread helped me so much with my Rolex journey. 

Introducing my RG datejust, fluted bezel, oyster bracelet, pink dial & diamond numerals.


----------



## Machick333

Hi!!! My newest addition  Rolex date just 39 YG with black face diamond markers


----------



## Machick333

Machick333 said:


> Hi!!! My newest addition  Rolex date just 39 YG with black face diamond markers


 That should read 36


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> My new Rolex should be here soon
> Datejust 26mm Black Dial


It’s actually a 36mm and it’s here


----------



## J.A.N.

its gone back as it was misdescribed grossly.
So annoying honestly. It’s a 36mm mans watch.
I’ve got my eye on this one Rolex Datejust 2013 as I ab love this dial. As it’s a bit more feminine and reminds me of L.V.




J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4585805
> 
> View attachment 4585795


I have my eye on this one, I ab love the floral dial. My dream Rolex.
It’s in very good preowned cond.
Datejust 31mm so the perfect size I hope and pray.


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> its gone back as it was misdescribed grossly.
> So annoying honestly. It’s a 36mm mans watch.
> I’ve got my eye on this one Rolex Datejust 2013 as I ab love this dial. As it’s a bit more feminine and reminds me of L.V.
> View attachment 4587448
> 
> 
> I have my eye on this one, I ab love the floral dial. My dream Rolex.
> It’s in very good preowned cond.
> Datejust 31mm so the perfect size I hope and pray.


It’s on its way yaay


----------



## J.A.N.

Here it is


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

As stated before, very nice watch!

But I'd delete the picture of the Warranty-Card - or at least redact the Serial#.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## J.A.N.

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> As stated before, very nice watch!
> 
> But I'd delete the picture of the Warranty-Card - or at least redact the Serial#.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Of course Yes thanks I have done now


----------



## afashionista

Help me choose! Looking to purchase The Rolex 126234 vs 116234?

I am looking to purchase one of these models with the jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel. I prefer the hidden clasp of the old model but the AD I went to has the 2019 with the new clasp. Looking for recommendations if I should just purchase the new watch or try to find a 2018 or older preowned model?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Here’s my new watch. Just LOVE it!![emoji7]


----------



## Mullen 130

Babsiegirl said:


> Here’s my new watch. Just LOVE it!![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4590026



Wow, just beautiful!


----------



## Mullen 130

I have no idea what my Rolex is...but I do know it’s real gold, older, and a datejust. A friend left it to my husband when he passed. My husband thought it was too small of a watch so he gave it to me. I’ve worn it daily for over five years.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Mullen 130 said:


> Wow, just beautiful!



Thanks![emoji1]


----------



## designerdiva40

Mullen 130 said:


> View attachment 4591609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what my Rolex is...but I do know it’s real gold, older, and a datejust. A friend left it to my husband when he passed. My husband thought it was too small of a watch so he gave it to me. I’ve worn it daily for over five years.


It’s a date just on a president strap, absolutely gorgeous, I also have a YG Day Date on the same president strap.


----------



## Mullen 130

designerdiva40 said:


> It’s a date just on a president strap, absolutely gorgeous, I also have a YG Day Date on the same president strap.



Thank you so much!  I’ve always wanted to know more about it. It came with a very nice box but no paperwork. They had it engraved for my husband too. I really love it. Thank you for helping me. [emoji813]️


----------



## am3070

Babsiegirl said:


> Here’s my new watch. Just LOVE it!![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4590026


Just saw this and love it! Also have a 31 two tone (but YG) and love it. Now I want a rose gold one too....just gorgeous!


----------



## Babsiegirl

am3070 said:


> Just saw this and love it! Also have a 31 two tone (but YG) and love it. Now I want a rose gold one too....just gorgeous!



Thank you so much!! Can you post a pic of yours so I can see the difference in color? Thanks.


----------



## am3070

Babsiegirl said:


> Thank you so much!! Can you post a pic of yours so I can see the difference in color? Thanks.


Yes! Here are a few in different lightings. Note mine has a silver face.

Also uploading a comparison at the store where I tried on a rose gold with dark gray face. That is next to the one I ended up getting! Man oh man do I still want a two tone RG

Congrats on yours and feel free to share more pics that show your watch with your other jewelry!!


----------



## Rockysmom

I really want that grey dial above ☝️


----------



## Babsiegirl

am3070 said:


> Yes! Here are a few in different lightings. Note mine has a silver face.
> 
> Also uploading a comparison at the store where I tried on a rose gold with dark gray face. That is next to the one I ended up getting! Man oh man do I still want a two tone RG
> 
> Congrats on yours and feel free to share more pics that show your watch with your other jewelry!!



Thanks for posting your pics! Very nice. I initially brought home on trial the 28mm RG/steel with sun dust dial and diamond markers, but decided it was too hard to see the time. The hands were too close to the color of the dial. So I opted for a little larger face and white dial. Now I don’t have any issues seeing the time!! I don’t plan on wearing anything else with my watch, but I wear mostly RG jewelry.


----------



## gbfont

NoemiSx said:


> View attachment 4578279
> View attachment 4578284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> I’m also stuck between 2 Rolex’s.
> Bicolour Steel/yellow gold, champagne dial Daytona OR Datejust 36 again bicolour steel/yellow gold champagne dot dial.
> two totally different watches and I just can’t choose!HELP?! (photos are not mine but these are the watches in mind!)


I would go for the Daytona. Where did you find the Daytona? I am looking for one.


----------



## Stylish P

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I like the Daytona better in the box but would like to see mod shot if you got any to see how looks on your wrist.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Stylish P said:


> View attachment 4594367


This is stunning!!


----------



## ReaJosette

Babsiegirl said:


> Here’s my new watch. Just LOVE it!![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4590026


Stunning! What size is this? 31 or 36?


----------



## Bronzi522

afashionista said:


> Help me choose! Looking to purchase The Rolex 126234 vs 116234?
> 
> I am looking to purchase one of these models with the jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel. I prefer the hidden clasp of the old model but the AD I went to has the 2019 with the new clasp. Looking for recommendations if I should just purchase the new watch or try to find a 2018 or older preowned model?


New movement


----------



## Babsiegirl

ReaJosette said:


> Stunning! What size is this? 31 or 36?



Thanks! It’s a 31.


----------



## jpezmom

Stylish P said:


> View attachment 4594367


Totally in love with your Daytona - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bronzi522

NoemiSx said:


> View attachment 4578279
> View attachment 4578284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> I’m also stuck between 2 Rolex’s.
> Bicolour Steel/yellow gold, champagne dial Daytona OR Datejust 36 again bicolour steel/yellow gold champagne dot dial.
> two totally different watches and I just can’t choose!HELP?! (photos are not mine but these are the watches in mind!)


Daytona


----------



## Stylish P

jpezmom said:


> Totally in love with your Daytona - absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you [emoji1374]


----------



## Rockysmom

Here’s mine. 31mm with MOP diamond dial


----------



## ReaJosette

Rockysmom said:


> Here’s mine. 31mm with MOP diamond dial


Such a beautiful watch!!!


----------



## ReaJosette

I was wondering if anyone had any pictures of a  31mm Datejust on a 6inch-6.5inch wrist? I haven’t had the time to get to a store yet and was hoping for some visuals in the mean time to help me figure out which sizes I would be interested in. I love big watches but as of right now this is the only expensive watch I will be getting for a while and want something that I can dress up and down. I think the 31mm is the best for this transition but I don’t want anything toooo small either.


----------



## jpezmom

Rockysmom said:


> Here’s mine. 31mm with MOP diamond dial


So pretty!  Very elegant, classic and just enough sparkle!


----------



## Babsiegirl

ReaJosette said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any pictures of a  31mm Datejust on a 6inch-6.5inch wrist? I haven’t had the time to get to a store yet and was hoping for some visuals in the mean time to help me figure out which sizes I would be interested in. I love big watches but as of right now this is the only expensive watch I will be getting for a while and want something that I can dress up and down. I think the 31mm is the best for this transition but I don’t want anything toooo small either.



My wrist is about 6.25. Here’s my 31mm. I think it is the perfect in between watch size! Look forward to seeing what you get.


----------



## ReaJosette

Babsiegirl said:


> My wrist is about 6.25. Here’s my 31mm. I think it is the perfect in between watch size! Look forward to seeing what you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4603661


Thank you!


----------



## Miss CC

My birthday gift from my hubby. 36 datejust with MOP. Have to take pics again after I get it resized .


----------



## DIVAENDEMAND824

Gorgeous combination. What is the dial color in the first image? 





pazt said:


> here are my rolex watches :
> 
> ladies gold/SS 2-tone diamond markers datejust with fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet and men's yellowgold cellini with diamond bezel/markers[/


----------



## Cool Breeze

Miss CC said:


> My birthday gift from my hubby. 36 datejust with MOP. Have to take pics again after I get it resized .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605466


Happy Birthday and congratulations on your beautiful watch!


----------



## Miss CC

Cool Breeze said:


> Happy Birthday and congratulations on your beautiful watch!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Miss CC

Love it


----------



## jpezmom

Miss CC said:


> Love it
> 
> View attachment 4606217


Stunning - works perfectly with your other jewelry!  What a special gift - Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Miss CC

jpezmom said:


> Stunning - works perfectly with your other jewelry!  What a special gift - Happy Birthday!!



Thank you so much


----------



## ReaJosette

Miss CC said:


> Love it
> 
> View attachment 4606217


Gorgeous! What a stunning combination!


----------



## Rockysmom

ReaJosette said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any pictures of a  31mm Datejust on a 6inch-6.5inch wrist? I haven’t had the time to get to a store yet and was hoping for some visuals in the mean time to help me figure out which sizes I would be interested in. I love big watches but as of right now this is the only expensive watch I will be getting for a while and want something that I can dress up and down. I think the 31mm is the best for this transition but I don’t want anything toooo small either.


I have a 6 inch wrist and 31mm


----------



## Miss CC

ReaJosette said:


> Gorgeous! What a stunning combination!



Thank you!!


----------



## ReaJosette

Rockysmom said:


> I have a 6 inch wrist and 31mm


Thank you so much for posting! The watch looks perfect on your wrist! Since I originally posted I did have a chance to try on and found the 31mm the perfect size for my first Rolex! As I can transition it from dress down to dress up. I loved the 36mm as well so hopefully my next watch will be that size! Hoping to post pictures soon - they told me it will be a few weeks for the watch I selected to come in.


----------



## Rockysmom

ReaJosette said:


> Thank you so much for posting! The watch looks perfect on your wrist! Since I originally posted I did have a chance to try on and found the 31mm the perfect size for my first Rolex! As I can transition it from dress down to dress up. I loved the 36mm as well so hopefully my next watch will be that size! Hoping to post pictures soon - they told me it will be a few weeks for the watch I selected to come in.


I tried on the 36mm and while I liked it I really wasn’t excited about the price. I also like when the dial doesn’t take up the entire width of my wrist. Can’t wait to see your reveal!!


----------



## cubby

My current favorite arm candy.


----------



## Tempo

cubby said:


> View attachment 4609399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current favorite arm candy.


Very stylish dial! Excellent combo all in all! Like it a lot!


----------



## Tempo

I got bored about my Daytona. So I upgraded it with a diamond dial. Worked! Feels like owning a new watch.


----------



## Rockysmom

Tempo said:


> I got bored about my Daytona. So I upgraded it with a diamond dial. Worked! Feels like owning a new watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4612917


Perfection! I just died


----------



## Tempo

Rockysmom said:


> Perfection! I just died


Thank you!


----------



## Mpassan03

I really think this watch is the one .. it’s 31 SS/RG.  I have some RG but my love and juc are YG.  I kind of like how subtle it is vs the YG/SS.. watch - what are your thoughts?  I most likely wouldn’t stack with it but will the Everose go out of style? Some SAs think it might... otherwise I would do similar combo with YG.  Thx!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Mpassan03 said:


> View attachment 4613778
> 
> 
> I really think this watch is the one .. it’s 31 SS/RG.  I have some RG but my love and juc are YG.  I kind of like how subtle it is vs the YG/SS.. watch - what are your thoughts?  I most likely wouldn’t stack with it but will the Everose go out of style? Some SAs think it might... otherwise I would do similar combo with YG.  Thx!



I like it. Whether rose gold goes out of style, who knows? I’ve worn rose gold before it was even in “style”. It’s a personal preference. The watch looks gorgeous on you!!
Here’s a pic of my watch.


----------



## KellyNZ

Hi, I am new to this forum. Here is my new watch.


----------



## ReaJosette

KellyNZ said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. Here is my new watch.


Beautiful! What size is it? Curious as I’m currently shopping for mine and am torn between 31mm or 36mm


----------



## KellyNZ

ReaJosette said:


> Beautiful! What size is it? Curious as I’m currently shopping for mine and am torn between 31mm or 36mm


It's 28mm.


----------



## ReaJosette

KellyNZ said:


> It's 28mm.


It looks absolutely beautiful and perfect on your wrist!


----------



## Mpassan03

Babsiegirl said:


> I like it. Whether rose gold goes out of style, who knows? I’ve worn rose gold before it was even in “style”. It’s a personal preference. The watch looks gorgeous on you!!
> Here’s a pic of my watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613914



Yours looks great! I agree I have worn rose for years and I am not sick of it.  I can do either YG or RG with my skin color so it just makes it harder to decide.  Something about the YG/SS combo that doesn’t make my heart sing like that rg one.  The everose is a beautiful rose color too.  I’ll keep you updated which I decide!


----------



## FunBagz

ReaJosette said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any pictures of a  31mm Datejust on a 6inch-6.5inch wrist? I haven’t had the time to get to a store yet and was hoping for some visuals in the mean time to help me figure out which sizes I would be interested in. I love big watches but as of right now this is the only expensive watch I will be getting for a while and want something that I can dress up and down. I think the 31mm is the best for this transition but I don’t want anything toooo small either.



My wrist is a hair under 6 inches and 31mm is my go-to size.  The largest I would go is 34mm, but even then I see it as a more casual size.  GL deciding.


----------



## baghagg

KellyNZ said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. Here is my new watch.



So pretty and so perfect on you! What color is your dial?


----------



## EBMIC

Tried two different 36mm everose one with rhodium dial & one with chocolate dial. Not sure which one I like the best.  Both are beautiful.






Mpassan03 said:


> View attachment 4613778
> 
> 
> I really think this watch is the one .. it’s 31 SS/RG.  I have some RG but my love and juc are YG.  I kind of like how subtle it is vs the YG/SS.. watch - what are your thoughts?  I most likely wouldn’t stack with it but will the Everose go out of style? Some SAs think it might... otherwise I would do similar combo with YG.  Thx![/QUO
> Looks  beautiful on you!! Same dilemma with me.  I have a YG JUC & Live, but the RG Watch looks better than the YG on me too.


----------



## EBMIC

Rockysmom said:


> I have a 6 inch wrist and 31mm


Beautiful ♥️


----------



## EBMIC

KellyNZ said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. Here is my new watch.


Beautiful ♥️


----------



## KellyNZ

baghagg said:


> So pretty and so perfect on you! What color is your dial?


Thanks. I am so in love with it. The dial is dark grey color.


----------



## am3070

Though I had my heart set on it for a while, after I got it, I had trouble reading the time on my 31 mm yg/ss with silver face. 

I also thought the all light neutrals color scheme washed me out (I have fairly light skin). 

Last I was inspired by how the Olsen twins buy their rolexes. All Yellow gold with black or blue faces only...so bold!!!

Soooooo....I changed to an olive green with diamond markers face. So in love with it. Pops more and I consider olive green close to a neutral and compatible with my style and wardrobe. Sometimes it looks almost black. 

Have my sportier 34 mm with black face and Arabic and diamond markers for more casual  days!


----------



## Babsiegirl

am3070 said:


> Though I had my heart set on it for a while, after I got it, I had trouble reading the time on my 31 mm yg/ss with silver face.
> 
> I also thought the all light neutrals color scheme washed me out (I have fairly light skin).
> 
> Last I was inspired by how the Olsen twins buy their rolexes. All Yellow gold with black or blue faces only...so bold!!!
> 
> Soooooo....I changed to an olive green with diamond markers face. So in love with it. Pops more and I consider olive green close to a neutral and compatible with my style and wardrobe. Sometimes it looks almost black.
> 
> Have my sportier 34 mm with black face and Arabic and diamond markers for more casual  days!



Very nice! I don’t know why Rolex makes the face colors so close to the color of the hands. Makes it almost impossible to read!! Congratulations on your new watch!


----------



## am3070

Babsiegirl said:


> Very nice! I don’t know why Rolex makes the face colors so close to the color of the hands. Makes it almost impossible to read!! Congratulations on your new watch!


Thank you so much! I’ve followed yours and others’ advice in this forum and appreciate it


----------



## EBMIC

am3070 said:


> Though I had my heart set on it for a while, after I got it, I had trouble reading the time on my 31 mm yg/ss with silver face.
> 
> I also thought the all light neutrals color scheme washed me out (I have fairly light skin).
> 
> Last I was inspired by how the Olsen twins buy their rolexes. All Yellow gold with black or blue faces only...so bold!!!
> 
> Soooooo....I changed to an olive green with diamond markers face. So in love with it. Pops more and I consider olive green close to a neutral and compatible with my style and wardrobe. Sometimes it looks almost black.
> 
> Have my sportier 34 mm with black face and Arabic and diamond markers for more casual  days!


Gorgeous


----------



## Bronzi522

am3070 said:


> Though I had my heart set on it for a while, after I got it, I had trouble reading the time on my 31 mm yg/ss with silver face.
> 
> I also thought the all light neutrals color scheme washed me out (I have fairly light skin).
> 
> Last I was inspired by how the Olsen twins buy their rolexes. All Yellow gold with black or blue faces only...so bold!!!
> 
> Soooooo....I changed to an olive green with diamond markers face. So in love with it. Pops more and I consider olive green close to a neutral and compatible with my style and wardrobe. Sometimes it looks almost black.
> 
> Have my sportier 34 mm with black face and Arabic and diamond markers for more casual  days!


Green is pretty.


----------



## Bronzi522

Mpassan03 said:


> View attachment 4613778
> 
> 
> I really think this watch is the one .. it’s 31 SS/RG.  I have some RG but my love and juc are YG.  I kind of like how subtle it is vs the YG/SS.. watch - what are your thoughts?  I most likely wouldn’t stack with it but will the Everose go out of style? Some SAs think it might... otherwise I would do similar combo with YG.  Thx!


I can see Everose not being popular at some point, but it’s a Rolex and buy what makes your heart sing. I really liked a DJ 36,TT RG, black face w/ diamonds and fluted. However, wasn’t sure I’d love RG later and sent YG and steel,same combo. Very pleased and subtle.


----------



## Bronzi522

ReaJosette said:


> Beautiful! What size is it? Curious as I’m currently shopping for mine and am torn between 31mm or 36mm


36MM. Great size. My wrist is 15.3cm.   31 too small— I have TAG that size and it’s a great size, but wears different than 36. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bronzi522

EBMIC said:


> Tried two different 36mm everose one with rhodium dial & one with chocolate dial. Not sure which one I like the best.  Both are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615817


Chocolate dial in that combo is stunning.


----------



## ReaJosette

Bronzi522 said:


> 36MM. Great size. My wrist is 15.3cm.   31 too small— I have TAG that size and it’s a great size, but wears different than 36. Just my opinion.


I went back and forth on the 31 & 36. After trying them both on numerous times I FINALLY decided the 36mm is more my style and suits me better.  Unfortunately the combination I had my heart set on, TT rose gold, fluted, white face with Roman numerals wasn’t currently available. I think with it being so close to the holidays? So I’m waiting for the call that they have it! They told me it would be after Christmas, but I’m fine with that! Rather wait for the style that I love than settle.


----------



## baghagg

Question for those who have recently purchased the 36mm datejust:  Are the clasps the old style that is smooth with the crown imprinted on it, or have they updated them to be continuous bracelet like the smaller sizes?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Bronzi522

ReaJosette said:


> I went back and forth on the 31 & 36. After trying them both on numerous times I FINALLY decided the 36mm is more my style and suits me better.  Unfortunately the combination I had my heart set on, TT rose gold, fluted, white face with Roman numerals wasn’t currently available. I think with it being so close to the holidays? So I’m waiting for the call that they have it! They told me it would be after Christmas, but I’m fine with that! Rather wait for the style that I love than settle.


Exactly. Wait for what you want and probably since close to holidays not available.  the combo that you are talking about sounds lovely.  36MM is a great size. Funny,  I remember when 31MM was large.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi,

just a heads up, Rolex has announced a price increase, effective January, 1st 2020.

For EU/UK its round about a 6.8% increase.

For the US I have slightly conflicting information, up to 7.5% increase.



Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## tiyawna

I decided to treat myself to an early birthday gift. I’ve been watching this thread but I’m happy to finally be able to post. I went the certified preowned route for my first Rolex and couldn’t be happier. I wanted something dainty and feminine and thought this one was perfect. I’m already thinking about my next watch lol.


----------



## Mpassan03

DH ended up surprising me with the Rolex of my dreams (at the top of our Christmas tree lol).  I’m so in love with the combo of RG/SS - and diamond markers.  I went back and forth with the YG or rg combo as I wear both and DH loved the RG on me much more...I do too.  It’s just stunning on! Thx for all the advice/input!


----------



## Anina116234

Dear Rolex lovers,
I am in love with the new Day-Date 36. I prefer the rose gold compared to the yellow gold because it is "not a
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 s loud" but still makes a statement.
Now the dilemma: I am torn between the chocolate face and the rose face (tone in tone), both with diamonds.

Which one would you choose?

I did not have the chance to try them both at the same time. Either rose or chocolate was available in the different stores all over the world.

On the picture the chocolate seems to be more suitable for me but I remember that the rose face was stunning, elegant and sparkling in reality. The picture does not do it justice.

As this will be a "once in life" expensive watch I would love to take the right decision.

My thoughts up to now:
Would the chocolate come out of fashion after some years? Is it too dark?
Is the rose more versatile, more elegant and more appropriate for daily use? E.g. with a grey jumper I can imagine the rose face much better.

What is your opinion?


----------



## Anina116234

Sorry, and here the rose gold face:


----------



## Anina116234

And maybe some more info about me: I am nearly 50 years old, long dark hair, skinny. My Rolex collection is a 36 SS (black face), 31 TT yellow gold (champagner face). All with jubilee bracelet and diamonds.
Thank you so much in advance for your opinions!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Anina116234 said:


> And maybe some more info about me: I am nearly 50 years old, long dark hair, skinny. My Rolex collection is a 36 SS (black face), 31 TT yellow gold (champagner face). All with jubilee bracelet and diamonds.
> Thank you so much in advance for your opinions!



My two cents worth, I would get the chocolate for the only reason is you can see the time easier on the darker face. Good luck deciding!!


----------



## ReaJosette

Mpassan03 said:


> View attachment 4623724
> 
> 
> DH ended up surprising me with the Rolex of my dreams (at the top of our Christmas tree lol).  I’m so in love with the combo of RG/SS - and diamond markers.  I went back and forth with the YG or rg combo as I wear both and DH loved the RG on me much more...I do too.  It’s just stunning on! Thx for all the advice/input!


WOW. All I can say is that your watch is absolutely stunning!!!! What color is the face? It’s so beautiful!


----------



## ReaJosette

Anina116234 said:


> Sorry, and here the rose gold face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623769


I love the rose gold face!


----------



## Mpassan03

ReaJosette said:


> WOW. All I can say is that your watch is absolutely stunning!!!! What color is the face? It’s so beautiful!



Thank you!! It is actually silver [emoji4] it picks up the color or watch sometimes depending on lighting. I tried the exact same watch with a few different faces (dark gray and a pink) but this one was my fav by far!


----------



## Anina116234

Dear Babsiegirl, thank you for you opinion. This is a good advice! Both are not really easy to read I fear, but I love them both nevertheless.
Here some more pictures:


----------



## Anina116234

ReaJosette said:


> I love the rose gold face!



Thank you!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Anina116234 said:


> Dear Babsiegirl, thank you for you opinion. This is a good advice! Both are not really easy to read I fear, but I love them both nevertheless.
> Here some more pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624522
> View attachment 4624522
> View attachment 4624524
> View attachment 4624525



It’s definitely a hard decision to make. The first watch I came home with was a 28mm with the sun dust dial. My over 50 eyes couldn’t read the time unless I was in good light and at the right angle. I ended up getting the 31mm TT RG with white face and Roman numerals. I don’t have any problem reading it now!! I wish you good luck with your decision!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Anina116234 said:


> Thank you!



I like the dark face better on you.


----------



## Anina116234

Bag*Snob said:


> I like the dark face better on you.


Thank you!


----------



## Anina116234

Dear Babsiegirl,  I am so happy that you mentioned this subject. As I am short-sighted I do not need reading glasses yet, but this is sure to come within a short time. I will take it into account when I get to see one of the rose gold watches next time. The rose face is very hard to find, I saw it in only in Mexico up to now. Whereas the chocolate was available in Miami and Switzerland. When I look at the Internet fotos the chocolate seems to be harder to read than the rose face.
	

		
			
		

		
	





It is really funny to me, that mostly I look at my watches without even noticing the time . Here my to babies, I am so proud of them.

By the way: "31mm TT RG with white face and Roman numerals" is a wonderful combination too! One of my favorites.

Any other opinions about my decision to make?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Anina116234 said:


> Dear Babsiegirl,  I am so happy that you mentioned this subject. As I am short-sighted I do not need reading glasses yet, but this is sure to come within a short time. I will take it into account when I get to see one of the rose gold watches next time. The rose face is very hard to find, I saw it in only in Mexico up to now. Whereas the chocolate was available in Miami and Switzerland. When I look at the Internet fotos the chocolate seems to be harder to read than the rose face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625023
> View attachment 4625024
> 
> 
> It is really funny to me, that mostly I look at my watches without even noticing the time . Here my to babies, I am so proud of them.
> 
> By the way: "31mm TT RG with white face and Roman numerals" is a wonderful combination too! One of my favorites.
> 
> Any other opinions about my decision to make?



I can’t think of any. For me the main thing was to be able to read the time without my reading glasses. It boils down to which one you like the best!


----------



## LenaK

am3070 said:


> Though I had my heart set on it for a while, after I got it, I had trouble reading the time on my 31 mm yg/ss with silver face.
> 
> I also thought the all light neutrals color scheme washed me out (I have fairly light skin).
> 
> Last I was inspired by how the Olsen twins buy their rolexes. All Yellow gold with black or blue faces only...so bold!!!
> 
> Soooooo....I changed to an olive green with diamond markers face. So in love with it. Pops more and I consider olive green close to a neutral and compatible with my style and wardrobe. Sometimes it looks almost black.
> 
> Have my sportier 34 mm with black face and Arabic and diamond markers for more casual  days!



Is the olive one 31 mm? Currently looking for the same watch with Victorian numbers and diamond VI.
They didn’t have 31 mm in stock so I tried 36 mm.
What are Your thought?! Is it too big?
Also does any of You guys know if prices increase in US starting from Jan 1. Will  appreciate  any advice/review


----------



## ReaJosette

LenaK said:


> Is the olive one 31 mm? Currently looking for the same watch with Victorian numbers and diamond VI.
> They didn’t have 31 mm in stock so I tried 36 mm.
> What are Your thought?! Is it too big?
> Also does any of You guys know if prices increase in US starting from Jan 1. Will  appreciate  any advice/review


I think the 36mm looks perfect on you!


----------



## beachkaka

New to the club, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## LenaK

ReaJosette said:


> I think the 36mm looks perfect on you!


Thank You for Your opinion.
36 got sold today ( I have 31 mm on reserve, though I am doubting now about them... it looks like 36 is the most popular size! Not sure what to do since they increase prices maybe I should go with 31, but will I regret later on?! Lol it seems I’m going to have sleepless night


----------



## LenaK

beachkaka said:


> New to the club, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 4625600


Welcome to the club! newbie in this thread also )
Is it 31mm? Looks good on You!


----------



## missie1

Get the 36.....it was perfect on your wrist


----------



## Anina116234

I totally agree!


----------



## KCinAZ

Am so excited!  Went to an AD yesterday and tried on Datejusts for the first time. My hand was shaking every time the salesman put a new one on me. Thought I would like the 28mm silver dial with diamonds the best, but fell in love with the 31mm white Roman dial on the tt jubilee. Went home and researched a bit, found an AD in Boston who had a 1 year old pre-owned in mint condition (previous owner was gifted it, but immediately traded it in for a blingier version). 4 years left on the Rolex warranty, never worn... huge discount off new MSRP. Yay!  It arrives Tuesday!


----------



## Anina116234

KCinAZ said:


> Am so excited!  Went to an AD yesterday and tried on Datejusts for the first time. My hand was shaking every time the salesman put a new one on me. Thought I would like the 28mm silver dial with diamonds the best, but fell in love with the 31mm white Roman dial on the tt jubilee. Went home and researched a bit, found an AD in Boston who had a 1 year old pre-owned in mint condition (previous owner was gifted it, but immediately traded it in for a blingier version). 4 years left on the Rolex warranty, never worn... huge discount off new MSRP. Yay!  It arrives Tuesday!


You made the perfect choice!!!
Congratulations. Please share wrist shots if it arrives.


----------



## beachkaka

LenaK said:


> Welcome to the club! newbie in this thread also )
> Is it 31mm? Looks good on You!



Thanks! It’s actually 28, probably because of my petite body frame, it doesn’t look that small on my wrist. Lol.


----------



## am3070

LenaK said:


> Is the olive one 31 mm? Currently looking for the same watch with Victorian numbers and diamond VI.
> They didn’t have 31 mm in stock so I tried 36 mm.
> What are Your thought?! Is it too big?
> Also does any of You guys know if prices increase in US starting from Jan 1. Will  appreciate  any advice/review


Yes my olive is a 31. That 36 looks amazing on you though and sometimes I wish mine were just a little bigger!


----------



## KCinAZ

My watch arrived today!  Just got back from my AD, having it sized and checked out. All is perfect!  Love it even more in person. Feels like wearing a silk band, it’s so comfortable.  31mm Datejust, white Roman dial, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel. My wrist is 6” for reference.


----------



## Anina116234

KCinAZ said:


> View attachment 4627328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My watch arrived today!  Just got back from my AD, having it sized and checked out. All is perfect!  Love it even more in person. Feels like wearing a silk band, it’s so comfortable.  31mm Datejust, white Roman dial, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel. My wrist is 6” for reference.



Very nice!!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

KCinAZ said:


> View attachment 4627328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My watch arrived today!  Just got back from my AD, having it sized and checked out. All is perfect!  Love it even more in person. Feels like wearing a silk band, it’s so comfortable.  31mm Datejust, white Roman dial, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel. My wrist is 6” for reference.



Nice! Just like mine, except mine is in RG.


----------



## bagloves

KCinAZ said:


> View attachment 4627328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My watch arrived today!  Just got back from my AD, having it sized and checked out. All is perfect!  Love it even more in person. Feels like wearing a silk band, it’s so comfortable.  31mm Datejust, white Roman dial, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel. My wrist is 6” for reference.



Looks fabulous on you! Wear it in the best of health! Do you mind if I asked where you purchased it?


----------



## KCinAZ

bagloves said:


> Looks fabulous on you! Wear it in the best of health! Do you mind if I asked where you purchased it?


Thank you!  I bought it from Radcliffe Jewelers in MD. Dealt with Michael, he was fabulous.


----------



## LadySugarBug

My new Christmas present from hubby  SS Datejust, Jubilee bracelet, pink MOP face with diamond markers. 31 mm. (And I upgraded my original - May have over blinged it!)


----------



## LadySugarBug

Also a 31, SS/YG, changed bezel to diamond, and face from white with Roman Numerals, to gold with diamond markers. (Didn’t know husband was getting me a new watch!). May switch it back - haven’t decided yet! (Forgive the sun damaged 55 year old hands, lol. Girls wear your sunscreen on your hands when you drive!!)


----------



## hers4eva

LadySugarBug said:


> Also a 31, SS/YG, changed bezel to diamond, and face from white with Roman Numerals, to gold with diamond markers. (Didn’t know husband was getting me a new watch!). May switch it back - haven’t decided yet! (Forgive the sun damaged 55 year old hands, lol. Girls wear your sunscreen on your hands when you drive!!)





What a wonderful idea changing to a diamond bezel.

Is the bezel from the company Rolex and does it keep your watch in Rolexes warranty making this change?

Is it possible to share the price of just the diamond bezel? A PM would work too.

Thank you


----------



## LadySugarBug

LadySugarBug said:


> Also a 31 YG, changed bezel to diamond, and face from white with Roman Numerals, to gold with diamond markers. (Didn’t know husband was getting me a new watch!). May switch it back - haven’t decided yet!





hers4eva said:


> What a wonderful idea changing to a diamond bezel.
> 
> Is the bezel from the company Rolex and does it keep your watch in Rolexes warranty making this change?
> 
> Is it possible to share the price of just the diamond bezel? A PM would work too.
> 
> Thank you



Hi! It’s an actual diamond Rolex bezel - in the states it was $1400.


----------



## LadySugarBug

LadySugarBug said:


> Hi! It’s an actual diamond Rolex bezel - in the states it was $1400.



this was prior to changing it -


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

My beautiful Christmas gift this year


----------



## TXLVlove

LadySugarBug said:


> Also a 31, SS/YG, changed bezel to diamond, and face from white with Roman Numerals, to gold with diamond markers. (Didn’t know husband was getting me a new watch!). May switch it back - haven’t decided yet! (Forgive the sun damaged 55 year old hands, lol. Girls wear your sunscreen on your hands when you drive!!)


I like the upgrade!  I say keep it.


----------



## LadySugarBug

TXLVlove said:


> I like the upgrade!  I say keep it.


I like your thinking, lol! Especially since I love it so much!!


----------



## lwwpdx

Mpassan03 said:


> View attachment 4623724
> 
> 
> DH ended up surprising me with the Rolex of my dreams (at the top of our Christmas tree lol).  I’m so in love with the combo of RG/SS - and diamond markers.  I went back and forth with the YG or rg combo as I wear both and DH loved the RG on me much more...I do too.  It’s just stunning on! Thx for all the advice/input!





Mpassan03 said:


> View attachment 4623724
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!  What size is that?  That is the watch I want, but was told today that possibly the silver face was/is being discontinued?!?  I sure hope not.


----------



## lwwpdx

I have been looking at getting my first Rolex since the Fall.  Had narrowed it down to Datejust, jubilee, fluted bezel, silver face and diamond markers.  Couldn't decide between 31 and 36.  Anyway put it off for a few months and with the holidays was too busy to think about it.  Today, I stopped by a local store and was surprised to see how low their inventory was.  Tried both a 31 and 36 on and think I am leaning toward the 36.

I was also informed of the price increase as of January 1.  Kicking myself for not acting sooner.  I asked the SA if it was possible to still get the old style bracelet with the smaller clasp (not the big rectangular clasp).  She was looking through the company's stock and couldn't find any with the silver face and diamond markers.  She then looked at Rolex's site and in the 36 silver face with diamond markers is no longer showing up which she says means it's discontinued.  Has anyone heard of this?  She did have one at another store with a steel face and diamond markers that might be worth looking at.

Figured it would be worth checking on here and doing a little research of my own before proceeding.


----------



## lwwpdx

Was just looking at Rolex's site and configuration tool.  Looks like in the 31 the sliver face and diamond markers is still available.  This is what I was leaning towards in the Fall.  Maybe in the 36 they never made this combo, but it's definitely not showing up on their site anymore.


----------



## Mpassan03

I have a 36 carter ballon bleu that I bought almost a decade ago.  My new Rolex is 31- I am obsessed with the size.  I definitely wanted something smaller... not sure if they still make the combo you are looking for in 36. 

I love the new design and couldn’t be happier with my new watch...31 is so versatile not too small and not too big.  I also noticed the super low inventory at some places.  I have previously purchased numerous watches from a jeweler that had a great selection of Rolex watches but now she told me there is a “shortage”- not sure if true or not but I found a decent amount of inventory at other jewelry store. 

Keep looking and take your time making a decision.  I personally didn’t like the dark gray Face On me and loved the silver- my vote is 31 all the way! But get what you love - GL you can’t go wrong [emoji4]


----------



## Anina116234

As far as I know it (36 silver face with diamonds) was available in the past, but now it is discontinued.
I would recomend to go for the 31 which is really a great size for every day use. Very versatile and comfortable on the wrist. I have both: 31 and 36, so I know the difference in size quite well .
If you want to go bigger why don't you try the 34 DATE with silver face and diamonds? The 34 date unfortunately is only available with oyster bracelet. Nowadays I would even prefer this one from the 36 because I do not like the new jubilee bracelet with the bulky lock.


----------



## baghagg

Anina116234 said:


> Nowadays I would even prefer this one from the 36 because I do not like the new jubilee bracelet with the bulky lock.


I've recently been wondering about this - can anyone post a pic of the latest 36mm fastner?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## swiss-miss

baghagg said:


> I've recently been wondering about this - can anyone post a pic of the latest 36mm fastner?  Thank you in advance.



On the right hand side you can see the new one!


----------



## baghagg

swiss-miss said:


> On the right hand side you can see the new one!


Wow!  Thanks so much for this comparative! 
 It seems so odd to me that Rolex seemingly switched their 31mm and 36mm clasps - they used to use a giant clasp,/fastener on most sizes, and then recently went to the continuous watch band fastener on 31mm and 28mm but changed it to the larger fastener on 36mm (and possibly larger?).. maybe this is incorrect, not sure.  Also maybe 36 and larger need a thicker more prominent clasp for function..


----------



## swiss-miss

baghagg said:


> Wow!  Thanks so much for this comparative!
> It seems so odd to me that Rolex seemingly switched their 31mm and 36mm clasps - they used to use a giant clasp,/fastener on most sizes, and then recently went to the continuous watch band fastener on 31mm and 28mm but changed it to the larger fastener on 36mm (and possibly larger?).. maybe this is incorrect, not sure.  Also maybe 36 and larger need a thicker more prominent clasp for function..


Only thing I know is that the new fastener in the 36 scratches very easilyawful!!


----------



## lwwpdx

Mpassan03 said:


> I have a 36 carter ballon bleu that I bought almost a decade ago.  My new Rolex is 31- I am obsessed with the size.  I definitely wanted something smaller... not sure if they still make the combo you are looking for in 36.
> 
> I love the new design and couldn’t be happier with my new watch...31 is so versatile not too small and not too big.  I also noticed the super low inventory at some places.  I have previously purchased numerous watches from a jeweler that had a great selection of Rolex watches but now she told me there is a “shortage”- not sure if true or not but I found a decent amount of inventory at other jewelry store.
> 
> Keep looking and take your time making a decision.  I personally didn’t like the dark gray Face On me and loved the silver- my vote is 31 all the way! But get what you love - GL you can’t go wrong [emoji4]


Thank you.  They are sending me the 36" with steel face to look (and will honor 2019 prices), but I'm worried I will think it's too dark.  If so, I will keep looking.  Unfortunately the company is also currently sold out of the 31 with sliver face and diamond markers.  Need to take husband with me and try both sizes on to get his opinion.


----------



## lwwpdx

swiss-miss said:


> Only thing I know is that the new fastener in the 36 scratches very easilyawful!!


That is what I'm worried about.  I think the new fastener looks so bad.  I found a 36 with the old style still, but am unsure about the face.


----------



## lwwpdx

Anina116234 said:


> As far as I know it (36 silver face with diamonds) was available in the past, but now it is discontinued.
> I would recomend to go for the 31 which is really a great size for every day use. Very versatile and comfortable on the wrist. I have both: 31 and 36, so I know the difference in size quite well .
> If you want to go bigger why don't you try the 34 DATE with silver face and diamonds? The 34 date unfortunately is only available with oyster bracelet. Nowadays I would even prefer this one from the 36 because I do not like the new jubilee bracelet with the bulky lock.



Thank you.  Wonder why they discontinued.  I think the 34 size would be perfect.  Just wish I could get it in two tone.  I'm having a 36 sent from another store with a steel face and diamond markers and the old clasp style.  If I don't like it, think I will get another face or wait until the company gets more 31 back in stock with the silver face and diamond markers.  Figured I've waited this long in my life, I might as well wait a little longer and make sure I get what I really want.


----------



## ReaJosette

lwwpdx said:


> Thank you.  Wonder why they discontinued.  I think the 34 size would be perfect.  Just wish I could get it in two tone.  I'm having a 36 sent from another store with a steel face and diamond markers and the old clasp style.  If I don't like it, think I will get another face or wait until the company gets more 31 back in stock with the silver face and diamond markers.  Figured I've waited this long in my life, I might as well wait a little longer and make sure I get what I really want.


 
Totally wait for what you really want! It’s too expensive an item not too. I was unable to get the watch I originally wanted but I waited and a few weeks later (today) I got the call that the watch I wanted and that they were unable to locate, was located and would be here this week.


----------



## lwwpdx

Ugh...Don't know what to do....
The 36 Datejust from the other store with a steel face and diamond markers and the old clasp style came in.  Took my husband so he could see it and a 31 on my wrist for comparison.  Wish I had taken pictures.  Both my husband and SA like the 36 on my wrist.  Even though I have small wrists, I'm 5'11 and medium build.  I have three Michelle watches that are all 34 -36 so used to slightly larger watches.  

I did decide that I DON'T care for the steel face and diamond markers.  The steel color is similar to the silver face, but just slightly darker.  So if I want the silver face in 36 it would be with the Roman numbers and diamonds on the 6 and 9, which I do like and looks very classic.  It also has that newer large clasp which I guess is what it is.

What I can't decide is if I get this 36, is would definitely be an everyday watch, but to me the 31 could also be worn for slightly nicer occasions (not that I have many of those to attend).  Plus it's a $2k price difference between the two.

I'm going back today as I paid for the steel face watch so either need to exchange it for the other 36, return it, or wait for a 31 to come back in stock.  If they allow, maybe I can take pictures today...


----------



## ReaJosette

lwwpdx said:


> Ugh...Don't know what to do....
> The 36 Datejust from the other store with a steel face and diamond markers and the old clasp style came in.  Took my husband so he could see it and a 31 on my wrist for comparison.  Wish I had taken pictures.  Both my husband and SA like the 36 on my wrist.  Even though I have small wrists, I'm 5'11 and medium build.  I have three Michelle watches that are all 34 -36 so used to slightly larger watches.
> 
> I did decide that I DON'T care for the steel face and diamond markers.  The steel color is similar to the silver face, but just slightly darker.  So if I want the silver face in 36 it would be with the Roman numbers and diamonds on the 6 and 9, which I do like and looks very classic.  It also has that newer large clasp which I guess is what it is.
> 
> What I can't decide is if I get this 36, is would definitely be an everyday watch, but to me the 31 could also be worn for slightly nicer occasions (not that I have many of those to attend).  Plus it's a $2k price difference between the two.
> 
> I'm going back today as I paid for the steel face watch so either need to exchange it for the other 36, return it, or wait for a 31 to come back in stock.  If they allow, maybe I can take pictures today...


 I was originally torn between the 31 and 36 and thought about having something I could transition between day and night or to fancier events. I’m 5’9 and medium build. My wrist is just over 6 inches and the 36mm didn’t look to big and was still small enough to dress up. I would say go with the one that you truly love the most.


----------



## Anina116234

lwwpdx said:


> Ugh...Don't know what to do....
> The 36 Datejust from the other store with a steel face and diamond markers and the old clasp style came in.  Took my husband so he could see it and a 31 on my wrist for comparison.  Wish I had taken pictures.  Both my husband and SA like the 36 on my wrist.  Even though I have small wrists, I'm 5'11 and medium build.  I have three Michelle watches that are all 34 -36 so used to slightly larger watches.
> 
> I did decide that I DON'T care for the steel face and diamond markers.  The steel color is similar to the silver face, but just slightly darker.  So if I want the silver face in 36 it would be with the Roman numbers and diamonds on the 6 and 9, which I do like and looks very classic.  It also has that newer large clasp which I guess is what it is.
> 
> What I can't decide is if I get this 36, is would definitely be an everyday watch, but to me the 31 could also be worn for slightly nicer occasions (not that I have many of those to attend).  Plus it's a $2k price difference between the two.
> 
> I'm going back today as I paid for the steel face watch so either need to exchange it for the other 36, return it, or wait for a 31 to come back in stock.  If they allow, maybe I can take pictures today...



Uaa.. I know exactly what you are going through. I had the same problem. As a conclusion I can say: whatever you choose, it will be fine, as they are both beautiful. Maybe you will regret not to have chosen the other, but this will happen either way .
Just one thought: I find the DJ 36 a bit heavy for daily use. Although it feels good, my wrist bone starts to hurt after some days of constantly use. Whereas the DJ 31 I could wear day and night, it feels like a feather, . However I would never, never want to miss my DJ 36, even watching out for a DD 36 now!
By the way: pictures do not really help - as from far away, the watches always look quite small, from a closeup view, they look huge, especially the 36, whereas in reality they look both nice. Rather trust your feelings when you see them at the shop on your wrist!

Good luck deciding!


----------



## jpezmom

LadySugarBug said:


> View attachment 4629256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Christmas present from hubby  SS Datejust, Jubilee bracelet, pink MOP face with diamond markers. 31 mm. (And I upgraded my original - May have over blinged it!)


Both watches are gorgeous!  So sweet of your hubby to surprise you with a beautiful watch.  Bling is good - keep them both!


----------



## jtc103

Kind of in a dilemma right now...
So I had a 28mm TT rose gold chocolate dial, fluted bezel roman markers.  I loved it but I thought it was too small (eventhough my wrists are small most of my watches are 36mm or around that size).  I had the watch less than a year and traded it for a TT YG 36mm olive green face, fluted bezel, roman markers that are diamonds on the VI and IX.  I love the watch, but my main concern (which was kind of a concern when I first bought it cause I really loved the hidden clasp) was the new clasp.  So now I'm thinking of trading it again for the 31mm (same colour).


----------



## am3070

jtc103 said:


> Kind of in a dilemma right now...
> So I had a 28mm TT rose gold chocolate dial, fluted bezel roman markers.  I loved it but I thought it was too small (eventhough my wrists are small most of my watches are 36mm or around that size).  I had the watch less than a year and traded it for a TT YG 36mm olive green face, fluted bezel, roman markers that are diamonds on the VI and IX.  I love the watch, but my main concern (which was kind of a concern when I first bought it cause I really loved the hidden clasp) was the new clasp.  So now I'm thinking of trading it again for the 31mm (same colour).
> View attachment 4638948


Support this!

I have a 31 mm two tone yg/ss with an olive face and diamond markers and love it. The hidden clasp looks so gorgeous and seamless.

I have small wrists also and like how lightweight it is. Have a 34 mm Rolex all steel date for days I want a bulkier look.


----------



## jtc103

am3070 said:


> Support this!
> 
> I have a 31 mm two tone yg/ss with an olive face and diamond markers and love it. The hidden clasp looks so gorgeous and seamless.
> 
> I have small wrists also and like how lightweight it is. Have a 34 mm Rolex all steel date for days I want a bulkier look.



Love how you wear it a bit higher, is that the full size or did you get some links removed?  They had to take 2 or 3 links out from my 36mm.
With my 36mm I'm always worried about scratching the clasp because of the substantial wide metal on that part!


----------



## swiss-miss

jtc103 said:


> Kind of in a dilemma right now...
> So I had a 28mm TT rose gold chocolate dial, fluted bezel roman markers.  I loved it but I thought it was too small (eventhough my wrists are small most of my watches are 36mm or around that size).  I had the watch less than a year and traded it for a TT YG 36mm olive green face, fluted bezel, roman markers that are diamonds on the VI and IX.  I love the watch, but my main concern (which was kind of a concern when I first bought it cause I really loved the hidden clasp) was the new clasp.  So now I'm thinking of trading it again for the 31mm (same colour).
> View attachment 4638948



Keep it!! Absolutely gorgeous!!! I am also worried about scratches but I guess it is how it is- I might buy those protection foils... I mean my love bracelet is full of scratches as well... bothers me but whst can you do? Other parts of your watch might scratch as well. And most of the other Rolexes, Daytona etc also have the big clasp. I have both but think the 36 is by far the better size.


----------



## am3070

Thank you! Yes I got at least 2 links taken out. Can’t remember if it was more than that. 

It’s a little more comfortable for me to push the watch back more. Good luck with your decision and hope to see an update


----------



## lwwpdx

ReaJosette said:


> I was originally torn between the 31 and 36 and thought about having something I could transition between day and night or to fancier events. I’m 5’9 and medium build. My wrist is just over 6 inches and the 36mm didn’t look to big and was still small enough to dress up. I would say go with the one that you truly love the most.


Thank you!  I went with the 36 too.  I was actually wearing a watch that day that happen to be larger than 36 so it made it look small by comparison


----------



## lwwpdx

Anina116234 said:


> Uaa.. I know exactly what you are going through. I had the same problem. As a conclusion I can say: whatever you choose, it will be fine, as they are both beautiful. Maybe you will regret not to have chosen the other, but this will happen either way .
> Just one thought: I find the DJ 36 a bit heavy for daily use. Although it feels good, my wrist bone starts to hurt after some days of constantly use. Whereas the DJ 31 I could wear day and night, it feels like a feather, . However I would never, never want to miss my DJ 36, even watching out for a DD 36 now!
> By the way: pictures do not really help - as from far away, the watches always look quite small, from a closeup view, they look huge, especially the 36, whereas in reality they look both nice. Rather trust your feelings when you see them at the shop on your wrist!
> 
> Good luck deciding!


Thank you!  You are absolutely right, that no matter what I choose I might likely think of the other.  I sat on it for a few days and went back to the store yesterday not fully sure what I would do.  Get the 36 with the silver face or say no thank you and just wait (for what not sure....)  I went alone yesterday after having taken my husband and daughters earlier and had all of their opinions.  I talked to the SA a bit more and decided that I really did like the 36 better and actually liked the roman numerals better than diamond markers.  So I got it!!!  I left for a bit while they sized the watch and when I came back to try it on, my face lit up.  It fit perfectly.  Looks so much better when it fits correctly compared to falling off your wrist.


----------



## lwwpdx

jtc103 said:


> Kind of in a dilemma right now...
> So I had a 28mm TT rose gold chocolate dial, fluted bezel roman markers.  I loved it but I thought it was too small (eventhough my wrists are small most of my watches are 36mm or around that size).  I had the watch less than a year and traded it for a TT YG 36mm olive green face, fluted bezel, roman markers that are diamonds on the VI and IX.  I love the watch, but my main concern (which was kind of a concern when I first bought it cause I really loved the hidden clasp) was the new clasp.  So now I'm thinking of trading it again for the 31mm (same colour).
> View attachment 4638948


I just went through this also when trying to decide between the 31 and 36.  I really liked the hidden clasp and was able to find a last years 36 model still with the hidden clasp, but I didn't love the face.  Decided the face and size were more important than the clasp that you don't see as often.  Also, the SA told me that they went to the new clasp because it's much easier to adjust.  More and more ladies are moving toward the 36 and besides taking the links out you can move the pin on the new clasp to change sizing easily.


----------



## lwwpdx

Here it is! Size 36


----------



## Anina116234

lwwpdx said:


> Here it is! Size 36


Suuuper! I love it on your wrist, your new watch is just georgous!
You are right, the fine adjustment of the new clasp is a good thing, especially at very high/low temperatures. Another huge advantage (which I gorgot to mention in my former post): it is not so easy to open for thiefs (my husband had such an issue in Spain) as well as if you bump it somewhere, it will not open, the hidden clasp might...
So everything fine  ! Congratulations!


----------



## Kris2015

chanel4summer said:


> Hello ladies (and gentlemen),
> 
> I've recently changed the dial of my 31mm Datejust from the olive green dial with the pavé VI to the white MOP dial with diamonds. This thread has been so helpful with my decision, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759461


Do you mind sharing w me


chanel4summer said:


> Hello ladies (and gentlemen),
> 
> I've recently changed the dial of my 31mm Datejust from the olive green dial with the pavé VI to the white MOP dial with diamonds. This thread has been so helpful with my decision, thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759461


----------



## Kris2015

Kris2015 said:


> Oops half my message didn’t get posted.
> 
> Do you mind sharing w me how u go about changing the dial? Do you have to go to the original AD you purchased the watch from? I got mine while on vacation in Europe and been having second thoughts on the color of the dial.  Any information would be great appreciated.


----------



## am3070

Does anyone ever see ladies out and about with rolexes in color and size combos that you’ve never even thought of buying and then suddenly find yourself wanting theirs also?

Ex I saw a woman in the bathroom of a restaurant tonight with a 28 mm ss/rose gold, oyster bracelet and domed face with a black dial and diamond markers and it looked to die for! I even asked her for a close up look and showed her my Rolex 

I would never have even thought to buy such a combo but man did it look amazing


----------



## lwwpdx

Anina116234 said:


> Suuuper! I love it on your wrist, your new watch is just georgous!
> You are right, the fine adjustment of the new clasp is a good thing, especially at very high/low temperatures. Another huge advantage (which I gorgot to mention in my former post): it is not so easy to open for thiefs (my husband had such an issue in Spain) as well as if you bump it somewhere, it will not open, the hidden clasp might...
> So everything fine  ! Congratulations!


Thank you!  It’s been fun to glance down at it the past two days.


----------



## CiaoStella

am3070 said:


> Does anyone ever see ladies out and about with rolexes in color and size combos that you’ve never even thought of buying and then suddenly find yourself wanting theirs also?



I want them all. Lol.


----------



## Frivole88

hi, may i know how much does it cost to change the face from roman numeral to diamond markers? thanks


LadySugarBug said:


> Also a 31, SS/YG, changed bezel to diamond, and face from white with Roman Numerals, to gold with diamond markers. (Didn’t know husband was getting me a new watch!). May switch it back - haven’t decided yet! (Forgive the sun damaged 55 year old hands, lol. Girls wear your sunscreen on your hands when you drive!!)


----------



## ReaJosette

Finally get to share my watch! It’s a push present and was given to me tonight so it’s not sized. I will share wrist shots this weekend once I’m able to get to the jeweler to have it sized.36mm rose gold and stainless white face


----------



## CiaoStella

ReaJosette said:


> Finally get to share my watch! It’s a push present and was given to me tonight so it’s not sized. I will share wrist shots this weekend once I’m able to get to the jeweler to have it sized.36mm rose gold and stainless white face


Congrats on the baby and the watch! White face with Roman numerals is my FAV. I ended up with “the date 34” so I was not able to get numerals.


----------



## am3070

CiaoStella said:


> Congrats on the baby and the watch! White face with Roman numerals is my FAV. I ended up with “the date 34” so I was not able to get numerals.


@CiaoStella I have the date 34 with black face...saw yours and now I want the white ! *firstworldproblems* *cringe*


----------



## am3070

kristinlorraine said:


> hi, may i know how much does it cost to change the face from roman numeral to diamond markers? thanks


I did this to my 31 mm, and it cost the value of the new face (about 2k). Can’t believe I did this but I couldn’t get the diamond marker green face out of mind. Mine was within a year of purchase so they didn’t charge me an extra service fee. Not sure if every service center works the same tho.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks for the info. i have the 36mm silver face roman numerals and i regret not getting the diamonds. green face with diamond markers sounds divine . do you have any idea how much the extra service fee would cost? my watch is about 3 years old.


am3070 said:


> I did this to my 31 mm, and it cost the value of the new face (about 2k). Can’t believe I did this but I couldn’t get the diamond marker green face out of mind. Mine was within a year of purchase so they didn’t charge me an extra service fee. Not sure if every service center works the same tho.


----------



## CiaoStella

am3070 said:


> @CiaoStella I have the date 34 with black face...saw yours and now I want the white ! *firstworldproblems* *cringe*[/
> 
> They are all so beautiful it’s so hard to decide!


----------



## Natalie Gnaniah

Hi everyone, would like to know your thoughts on this one please.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Natalie Gnaniah said:


> Hi everyone, would like to know your thoughts on this one please.



It’s very pretty. My whole thing has to do with whether I can read the time or not. So if your happy with it, it’s very nice!!


----------



## lalame

Natalie Gnaniah said:


> Hi everyone, would like to know your thoughts on this one please.



Wow is that MOP? It is much more vibrant than other MOP I have seen in the store... almost glittery. Looks beautiful, but I agree with the above poster that it may be hard to read if you’re someone who does look at your watch a lot.


----------



## Ms.Mojo

I posted in this thread 5 years ago when I bought my first Rolex. I had purchased a Milgauss which I regretted buying after a year or so. I traded it in last week for a Datejust 36" Silver Dial. I am beyond thrilled with my new watch. I have a very casual lifestyle and this fits me perfectly. I also have a Cartier Tank Solo so feel these two are perfect to rotate between.


----------



## michellem

Ms.Mojo said:


> I posted in this thread 5 years ago when I bought my first Rolex. I had purchased a Milgauss which I regretted buying after a year or so. I traded it in last week for a Datejust 36" Silver Dial. I am beyond thrilled with my new watch. I have a very casual lifestyle and this fits me perfectly. I also have a Cartier Tank Solo so feel these two are perfect to rotate between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644254
> View attachment 4644255


This is beautiful! Congrats on your new watch!


----------



## ReaJosette

Finally got my watch sized! 36mm datejust and for reference my wrist is a little over 6 1/4 inches.


----------



## DebLuvsLV




----------



## am3070

DebLuvsLV said:


> View attachment 4647877


LOVE IT. is that 31 mm or 36 mm? I have the same but w diamond markers (there were no more roman numerals available when i bought). Love the roman numerals.


----------



## DebLuvsLV

am3070 said:


> LOVE IT. is that 31 mm or 36 mm? I have the same but w diamond markers (there were no more roman numerals available when i bought). Love the roman numerals.


Thanks! It’s. 36


----------



## swiss-miss

DebLuvsLV said:


> Thanks! It’s. 36


Oh really? I thought the 36 had diamonds for the 9 as well? (See mine)


----------



## swiss-miss

DebLuvsLV said:


> Thanks! It’s. 36


Beautiful watch and beautiful colour!!


----------



## 7h5f921

I love that one!!!




Natalie Gnaniah said:


> Hi everyone, would like to know your thoughts on this one please.


----------



## ReaJosette

DebLuvsLV said:


> View attachment 4647877


I LOVE the gold TT with the green face! Such a beautiful combination!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

swiss-miss said:


> Oh really? I thought the 36 had diamonds for the 9 as well? (See mine)


Hmmm....now I have to go check my book. I’ve had this watch a long time. So maybe it’s not.


----------



## DebLuvsLV

swiss-miss said:


> Beautiful watch and beautiful colour!!


You are right! It’s a 31


----------



## Rockysmom

swiss-miss said:


> Oh really? I thought the 36 had diamonds for the 9 as well? (See mine)


Is yours rhodium dial and everose? I just ordered this combo but in size 31


----------



## swiss-miss

Rockysmom said:


> Is yours rhodium dial and everose? I just ordered this combo but in size 31


Yes, it is the Rhodium dial!! Post pics as soon as you get it


----------



## Rockysmom

swiss-miss said:


> Yes, it is the Rhodium dial!! Post pics as soon as you get it


She came in today but I won’t be able to pick it up for a few days


----------



## Passerine123

Sad news for Rolex fans
https://worldradio.ch/news/2020/01/23/rolex-to-close-flagship-store-in-geneva/


----------



## tarheelap

I've scoured this thread for answers, but I'm not satisfied with the results. I'm 99% sure I'm getting a YG 31 Datejust this week, but I don't see that the all gold styles are as popular here as the 2-tone and white metal versions. Would love to hear thoughts on that! BTW, I turn 50 this year - my golden jubilee, so to speak - and my wedding set is YG. I used to favor white metals (except the wedding set), but lately have been wearing YG more frequently. Do you have YG and love it? Regret it?


----------



## lwwpdx

The all YG watches are beautiful!  I would love one, but the price point is obviously higher than the two tone watches.  My MIL has an all YG Rolex that is over 40 years old and it looks fabulous still.  I don't think you would regret it at all.


----------



## ReaJosette

tarheelap said:


> I've scoured this thread for answers, but I'm not satisfied with the results. I'm 99% sure I'm getting a YG 31 Datejust this week, but I don't see that the all gold styles are as popular here as the 2-tone and white metal versions. Would love to hear thoughts on that! BTW, I turn 50 this year - my golden jubilee, so to speak - and my wedding set is YG. I used to favor white metals (except the wedding set), but lately have been wearing YG more frequently. Do you have YG and love it? Regret it?


I agree with lwwpdx, I think the two tones are more popular because they are not as expensive as the full gold watches! I would LOVE to have a YG watch! I think they are beautiful and classic! But what’s more important is that you get what you want!


----------



## Rockysmom

tarheelap said:


> I've scoured this thread for answers, but I'm not satisfied with the results. I'm 99% sure I'm getting a YG 31 Datejust this week, but I don't see that the all gold styles are as popular here as the 2-tone and white metal versions. Would love to hear thoughts on that! BTW, I turn 50 this year - my golden jubilee, so to speak - and my wedding set is YG. I used to favor white metals (except the wedding set), but lately have been wearing YG more frequently. Do you have YG and love it? Regret it?



While I don’t have an all gold Rolex, just SS and two tone, I do have a solid YG Cartier. I say go for it! I’d love to have an all YG Rolex


----------



## Anina116234

tarheelap said:


> I've scoured this thread for answers, but I'm not satisfied with the results. I'm 99% sure I'm getting a YG 31 Datejust this week, but I don't see that the all gold styles are as popular here as the 2-tone and white metal versions. Would love to hear thoughts on that! BTW, I turn 50 this year - my golden jubilee, so to speak - and my wedding set is YG. I used to favor white metals (except the wedding set), but lately have been wearing YG more frequently. Do you have YG and love it? Regret it?





tarheelap said:


> I've scoured this thread for answers, but I'm not satisfied with the results. I'm 99% sure I'm getting a YG 31 Datejust this week, but I don't see that the all gold styles are as popular here as the 2-tone and white metal versions. Would love to hear thoughts on that! BTW, I turn 50 this year - my golden jubilee, so to speak - and my wedding set is YG. I used to favor white metals (except the wedding set), but lately have been wearing YG more frequently. Do you have YG and love it? Regret it?


In my opinion a lot of TT owners would have preferred an all YG watch, but went for the TT for the lower price. So did I ! I bought a 31 TT with champagne dial for it to look more golden, but my dream still stays the 31 all YG. Already keeping an eye on the used market for 31 all YG.. .
You did a great choice! I would love to have your watch! Please share pictures when you have it.


----------



## snibor

Hope it’s ok to post in here. This is so amazing. US veteran purchases a Rolex in the 1970s for $345 and never wears it.  He goes on antiques roadshow (tv show) and learns it’s worth $500,000-$700,000. https://time.com/5773619/antiques-roadshow-veteran-rolex-watch/


----------



## skyqueen

snibor said:


> Hope it’s ok to post in here. This is so amazing. US veteran purchases a Rolex in the 1970s for $345 and never wears it.  He goes on antiques roadshow (tv show) and learns it’s worth $500,000-$700,000. https://time.com/5773619/antiques-roadshow-veteran-rolex-watch/


I saw this on the news...I thought the poor guy fainted! Paul Newman wore the same one and I think did an ad.


----------



## snibor

skyqueen said:


> I saw this on the news...I thought the poor guy fainted! Paul Newman wore the same one and I think did an ad.


Ya they said Neuman’s didn’t have the screw down buttons like this one.  The guy had all paperwork, brochure, box, etc and never wore it.  Unbelievable.


----------



## FunBagz

tarheelap said:


> I've scoured this thread for answers, but I'm not satisfied with the results. I'm 99% sure I'm getting a YG 31 Datejust this week, but I don't see that the all gold styles are as popular here as the 2-tone and white metal versions. Would love to hear thoughts on that! BTW, I turn 50 this year - my golden jubilee, so to speak - and my wedding set is YG. I used to favor white metals (except the wedding set), but lately have been wearing YG more frequently. Do you have YG and love it? Regret it?



Personally, I went with TT because all YG is "too much" for me in something as large as a watch.  I usually wear white metals because they are more complimentary to my skin tone and style, but I wanted a watch versatile enough to wear with YG as well.  My husband has an all YG day-date and he loves it, but it is too flashy for my taste.  If you love the all YG and its what your heart desires, go for it!  But if you are concerned about your style changing back to white metals at some point, maybe reconsider going with TT.  GL


----------



## TeriyakiGro

Ms.Mojo said:


> I posted in this thread 5 years ago when I bought my first Rolex. I had purchased a Milgauss which I regretted buying after a year or so. I traded it in last week for a Datejust 36" Silver Dial. I am beyond thrilled with my new watch. I have a very casual lifestyle and this fits me perfectly. I also have a Cartier Tank Solo so feel these two are perfect to rotate between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644254
> View attachment 4644255


Why did you regret the Milgauss? It's also a very nice watch.


----------



## diva lee

tarheelap said:


> I've scoured this thread for answers, but I'm not satisfied with the results. I'm 99% sure I'm getting a YG 31 Datejust this week, but I don't see that the all gold styles are as popular here as the 2-tone and white metal versions. Would love to hear thoughts on that! BTW, I turn 50 this year - my golden jubilee, so to speak - and my wedding set is YG. I used to favor white metals (except the wedding set), but lately have been wearing YG more frequently. Do you have YG and love it? Regret it?



The yellow gold 31 mm is absolutely stunning! In fact, it’s my favorite Rolex of all time. Like others have said, the price point is high so it’s a little less popular than other models but it’s a true holy grail watch. I say go for it (and be sure to share pictures ☺️). What a wonderful way to celebrate your 50th birthday!


----------



## Dronning_J

I just got a major promotion and celebrated by getting my first Rolex. Love wearing it!


----------



## ReaJosette

Dronning_J said:


> I just got a major promotion and celebrated by getting my first Rolex. Love wearing it!


Stunning! I love it!


----------



## megs0927

tarheelap said:


> I've scoured this thread for answers, but I'm not satisfied with the results. I'm 99% sure I'm getting a YG 31 Datejust this week, but I don't see that the all gold styles are as popular here as the 2-tone and white metal versions. Would love to hear thoughts on that! BTW, I turn 50 this year - my golden jubilee, so to speak - and my wedding set is YG. I used to favor white metals (except the wedding set), but lately have been wearing YG more frequently. Do you have YG and love it? Regret it?



I love my yellow gold Rolex. No regrets at all. I went back and forth between a 31 and 36 and am happy I chose the 31. It’s amazingly comfortable and can be dressed up or down.


----------



## baghagg

Does the all-gold Rolex show more wear and tear than the two-toned or stainless version?  I would think it would..
Also, does anyone know if the all white gold band is coated (i. e., rhodium, etc)?
Thanks.


----------



## megs0927

baghagg said:


> Does the all-gold Rolex show more wear and tear than the two-toned or stainless version?  I would think it would..
> Also, does anyone know if the all white gold band is coated (i. e., rhodium, etc)?
> Thanks.



Mine is 2 years old and still looks brand new. I don’t wear it everyday though.


----------



## Ms.Mojo

TeriyakiGro said:


> Why did you regret the Milgauss? It's also a very nice watch.


It was a very interesting watch but way too heavy for my wrist so unfortunately it sat in the safe unworn. I'm wearing my new Datejust daily. Much lighter and comfortable.


----------



## jpezmom

Dronning_J said:


> I just got a major promotion and celebrated by getting my first Rolex. Love wearing it!


Congrats on your promotion!  I can’t think of a better reward - your watch is gorgeous and will always have special meaning to you!


----------



## mitzdemeanor

first rolex post! Husband's dream watch- 36mm datejust circa 2015. Black face, gold roman markers


----------



## GracefulShopper

Dronning_J said:


> I just got a major promotion and celebrated by getting my first Rolex. Love wearing it!


I adore the dial on your Rolex. Is it the white dial? How would you describe the texture - is it matte or shiny? Is it pure white or more creamy? I'm considering it for my 28 mm datejust.


----------



## GracefulShopper

I’m having trouble deciding between these three DJ styles. The rg/ss ones are 28mm and the wg/ss is 26mm. I was pleasantly surprised that I liked the sizing of them over the 31. Which style do you think is best? They can change the chocolate dial to have the jubilee bracelet which I like better.


----------



## baggerlove

23 years old, first Rolex. Datejust 31mm white gold. No regrets on the decision for a fluted bezel, I didn’t want a watch but I’ve certainly fallen in love with this exquisite beauty. Undergrad present and I shall cherish this rollie for the rest of her life!


----------



## jtc103

Rockysmom said:


> She came in today but I won’t be able to pick it up for a few days


Cogratulations!  Beautiful! I love this one as well...it was a toss up between this combo (in 36mm) or the olive green face.  I wouldn't mind getting a 31mm in this combo (if I had extra cash).


----------



## jtc103

DebLuvsLV said:


> Thanks! It’s. 36


Yours is the 31mm.  I have the 36mm but have been contemplating trading it in for the 31mm.  Love love love this colour combo!


----------



## jtc103

tarheelap said:


> I've scoured this thread for answers, but I'm not satisfied with the results. I'm 99% sure I'm getting a YG 31 Datejust this week, but I don't see that the all gold styles are as popular here as the 2-tone and white metal versions. Would love to hear thoughts on that! BTW, I turn 50 this year - my golden jubilee, so to speak - and my wedding set is YG. I used to favor white metals (except the wedding set), but lately have been wearing YG more frequently. Do you have YG and love it? Regret it?



Have you decided on your YG 31mm?  The all-YG ones are beautiful!!!  At some point I want to get an all-YG or all-RG one as well.  Have you tried the pearlmaster?  They are so pretty too.


----------



## doni

tarheelap said:


> I've scoured this thread for answers, but I'm not satisfied with the results. I'm 99% sure I'm getting a YG 31 Datejust this week, but I don't see that the all gold styles are as popular here as the 2-tone and white metal versions. Would love to hear thoughts on that! BTW, I turn 50 this year - my golden jubilee, so to speak - and my wedding set is YG. I used to favor white metals (except the wedding set), but lately have been wearing YG more frequently. Do you have YG and love it? Regret it?


I have a steel Rolex but I have now inherited my mum's all-YG (including gold face) with president bracelet dating from the late 70s. To me this is the classiest and most beautiful of Rolexes. I love it and love wearing it.


----------



## GracefulShopper

Louish said:


> She's here!! She's here!! My new to me 26mm TT Everose & Steel Datejust, jubilee bracelet with a hidden clasp, fluted bezel & diamond markers (I love listing all that out  )
> 
> Unfortunately when they shipped the watch to me they added the links they had already taken out when I tried it on in the store. So it's too big to wear. Getting it sorted on Wednesday morning. Can't wait to wear this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4292730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292731
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292732
> 
> 
> View attachment 4292733


This is my dream Rolex!! Do you happen to know the model code? Since the 26mm is discontinued, I'll hunt around at stores that still have this size and also go through the secondhand market. Thank you and it's lovely and perfect on you!!


----------



## tarheelap

jtc103 said:


> Have you decided on your YG 31mm?  The all-YG ones are beautiful!!!  At some point I want to get an all-YG or all-RG one as well.  Have you tried the pearlmaster?  They are so pretty too.



You are so sweet to ask! Yes, I did get it, and have been happily wearing it! I haven’t tried the pearlmaster, but it is gorgeous!


----------



## jtc103

tarheelap said:


> View attachment 4663991
> 
> 
> You are so sweet to ask! Yes, I did get it, and have been happily wearing it! I haven’t tried the pearlmaster, but it is gorgeous!


Yay, congrats, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## ReaJosette

tarheelap said:


> View attachment 4663991
> 
> 
> You are so sweet to ask! Yes, I did get it, and have been happily wearing it! I haven’t tried the pearlmaster, but it is gorgeous!


Congratulations!!! It’s beautiful and so classic!


----------



## totesmcgoats

My ride or die: 36mm DJ, fluted bezel, white dial and Roman.


----------



## Tempo

My twelve years old Day-Date needed a service. I used the opportunity do give the watch a „redesign“. Changed dial from pearl to blue and I also replaced the non original diamond bezel with the original fluted one. Like it very much, feels like a completely new watch to me.


----------



## Anina116234

Tempo said:


> My twelve years old Day-Date needed a service. I used the opportunity do give the watch a „redesign“. Changed dial from pearl to blue and I also replaced the non original diamond bezel with the original fluted one. Like it very much, feels like a completely new watch to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666341



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## LVinCali

I finally got my own!  I bought a preowned Rolex around 6 years ago (the gold 26mm).  I loved it, but knew I wanted to get my own new one and always had problems reading the gold hands on a gold dial. I waited for my 15th wedding anniversary (well sort of, it’s in September this year) to get a new one.  I think I spent an hour debating between 2 with domed bezels and oyster bands because I thought I should go more sporty.  Then I went across the street to another Rolex store and after 2 minutes knew I what I loved.  The chocolate dial did nothing for me on the Rolex website, but in person I love it with the everose.  For the first time, I slept with my watch on last night.


----------



## Babsiegirl

LVinCali said:


> View attachment 4666989
> 
> 
> I finally got my own!  I bought a preowned Rolex around 6 years ago (the gold 26mm).  I loved it, but knew I wanted to get my own new one and always had problems reading the gold hands on a gold dial. I waited for my 15th wedding anniversary (well sort of, it’s in September this year) to get a new one.  I think I spent an hour debating between 2 with domed bezels and oyster bands because I thought I should go more sporty.  Then I went across the street to another Rolex store and after 2 minutes knew I what I loved.  The chocolate dial did nothing for me on the Rolex website, but in person I love it with the everose.  For the first time, I slept with my watch on last night.



Congrats! What size did you get?


----------



## LVinCali

Babsiegirl said:


> Congrats! What size did you get?



Thx!  

This is the 28mm.  I have small wrists- would have gotten the 26 datejust again if they still made it.  Love the bigger sizes on other people, just not for me.


----------



## Babsiegirl

LVinCali said:


> Thx!
> 
> This is the 28mm.  I have small wrists- would have gotten the 26 datejust again if they still made it.  Love the bigger sizes on other people, just not for me.



It looks great on your wrist! I know what you mean about the bigger sizes. I prefer the smaller ones too. Mine is 31mm which is plenty big and I love the everose also. 
Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## GracefulShopper

LVinCali said:


> Thx!
> 
> This is the 28mm.  I have small wrists- would have gotten the 26 datejust again if they still made it.  Love the bigger sizes on other people, just not for me.


So beautiful! I decided on my Rolex after trying on many combinations. I’m also getting the 28 mm in steel/RG with chocolate dial and diamonds. I love the 28 and 26 sizes, they feel so classy. The chocolate dial is so much prettier in person, you’re so right. My watch will be exactly like the bottom one but with a rose gold fluted bezel instead of the diamond bezel. The other two watches on left wrist are 31 and 28, FYI.


----------



## LVinCali

GracefulShopper said:


> So beautiful! I decided on my Rolex after trying on many combinations. I’m also getting the 28 mm in steel/RG with chocolate dial and diamonds. I love the 28 and 26 sizes, they feel so classy. The chocolate dial is so much prettier in person, you’re so right. My watch will be exactly like the bottom one but with a rose gold fluted bezel instead of the diamond bezel. The other two watches on left wrist are 31 and 28, FYI.



Congrats!  Obviously I love your choice bc we have very similar taste.   

The dial that you picked is lovely- I would love to go the diamond route if I ever upgrade again.


----------



## Gourmetgal

tarheelap said:


> I've scoured this thread for answers, but I'm not satisfied with the results. I'm 99% sure I'm getting a YG 31 Datejust this week, but I don't see that the all gold styles are as popular here as the 2-tone and white metal versions. Would love to hear thoughts on that! BTW, I turn 50 this year - my golden jubilee, so to speak - and my wedding set is YG. I used to favor white metals (except the wedding set), but lately have been wearing YG more frequently. Do you have YG and love it? Regret it?


Have RG and love it, no regrets.  Someone asked about wear vs stainless. Not a problem.  I do not wear any bracelets with it on the same wrist. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 When I take it off I place it stem side down.  When storing or traveling it goes around the cushion it came with and into a felt pouch.  Had this one for two years, wear it frequently and there are no scratches at all.


----------



## Rockysmom

31mm everose with rhodium dial


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My first and only Rolex datejust! Still loving it since the day I got it back in 2016.  Wore it everyday since and never taken it off


----------



## swiss-miss

Rockysmom said:


> 31mm everose with rhodium dial


Stunning!!


----------



## FashionHuntress

I got this today.  I was going to get a new Date Just  two tone with diamonds for numbers but then I thought about this thread and someone mentioning most people were getting two for the price and wondered if I would be truly satisfied or will I long for the Gold Day Date President.  I decided WTH and I got this vintage one from the 90’s.  Nearly Half the cost of a brand new one and it’s gorgeous.  Very happy with my choice.  My first Day Date . Btw - I will still get a two tone one day or maybe a Daytona!


----------



## mitzdemeanor

My first born is a 31mm two tone with champagne/gold Roman markers.
My second born wishlist is all gold with white or blue dial ..one day!


----------



## Tempo

Received a phone call from my SA. She told me that she has a WG Pearlmaster 34 for sale on commission. What should I say - it looked like new, freshly serviced - I could not resist!


----------



## lalame

LVinCali said:


> I finally got my own!  I bought a preowned Rolex around 6 years ago (the gold 26mm).  I loved it, but knew I wanted to get my own new one and always had problems reading the gold hands on a gold dial. I waited for my 15th wedding anniversary (well sort of, it’s in September this year) to get a new one.  I think I spent an hour debating between 2 with domed bezels and oyster bands because I thought I should go more sporty.  Then I went across the street to another Rolex store and after 2 minutes knew I what I loved.  The chocolate dial did nothing for me on the Rolex website, but in person I love it with the everose.  For the first time, I slept with my watch on last night.





GracefulShopper said:


> So beautiful! I decided on my Rolex after trying on many combinations. I’m also getting the 28 mm in steel/RG with chocolate dial and diamonds. I love the 28 and 26 sizes, they feel so classy. The chocolate dial is so much prettier in person, you’re so right. My watch will be exactly like the bottom one but with a rose gold fluted bezel instead of the diamond bezel. The other two watches on left wrist are 31 and 28, FYI.



Me three! I don’t think I’d like the chocolate dial on its own but it looks divine paired with RG. I wish my particular model came in 31mm (w/o diamonds) but I’ve come to love it... my only complaint is sometimes i think it makes my arm look fat, as silly as it sounds lol


----------



## FashionHuntress

lalame said:


> Me three! I don’t think I’d like the chocolate dial on its own but it looks divine paired with RG. I wish my particular model came in 31mm (w/o diamonds) but I’ve come to love it... my only complaint is sometimes i think it makes my arm look fat, as silly as it sounds lol


It’s so beautiful!  Love it. It doesn’t sounds silly at all but know that your arm doesn’t look fat.  It’s perfect.


----------



## mitzdemeanor

Oops didn’t know how to edit my last post with improved pic


----------



## GracefulShopper

lalame said:


> Me three! I don’t think I’d like the chocolate dial on its own but it looks divine paired with RG. I wish my particular model came in 31mm (w/o diamonds) but I’ve come to love it... my only complaint is sometimes i think it makes my arm look fat, as silly as it sounds lol


It doesn’t make your arm look fat. It’s the 28 right? Smaller watches take some getting used to as most people wear watches with the case the same size width as their wrists. What’s nice about smaller watches is you can see the gorgeous Rolex bracelets in addition to the watch face.


----------



## lalame

GracefulShopper said:


> It doesn’t make your arm look fat. It’s the 28 right? Smaller watches take some getting used to as most people wear watches with the case the same size width as their wrists. What’s nice about smaller watches is you can see the gorgeous Rolex bracelets in addition to the watch face.


I agree! I like that the bracelet is more visible... it’s one of my favorite features of a Rolex.


----------



## Mauvaise

My (almost) daily wear since receiving it in July.   I love this watch.  Almost went with the regular tick/lume markers, but decided on the diamonds and I'm so glad I did.  It's really a stunning piece.


----------



## FashionHuntress

UPDATE -  After 2nd thought I wasn’t happy with that 90’s version of my Gold Day Date. I like the newer style with bigger diamonds and solid gold.  So I guess this one from 2000’s today. It’s way more money than I wanted to spend but I’m very happy.  I love it.


----------



## Bagaficianado

❤❤❤


----------



## LVinCali

Question...  If you buy a 2nd Rolex, do you keep your old one?  I don’t think I will ever wear my old one again but (1) I have a daughter that I could hand it down to one day (2) it might be nice to have a back-up just in case (3) I would hate to have seller’s remorse.

It’s not worth a ton, but I hate to have things sitting around unused.  Was wondering what others do.


----------



## Mauvaise

LVinCali said:


> Question...  If you buy a 2nd Rolex, do you keep your old one?  I don’t think I will ever wear my old one again but (1) I have a daughter that I could hand it down to one day (2) it might be nice to have a back-up just in case (3) I would hate to have seller’s remorse.
> 
> It’s not worth a ton, but I hate to have things sitting around unused.  Was wondering what others do.



I have three, which sounds excessive, but isn't?

One was my father's date just that he gave me because he was no longer wearing it.  It's vintage and I only wear it on certain occasions when I feel the need for extra emotional support.  Mainly because the bracelet is pretty stretched and I don't want to risk it breaking.

The second is an Oyster Perpetual that I bought myself as I really liked the Rolex my dad gave me and wanted one for every day.  It's got a white face with some blue numbers.  It has a more sporty & casual vibe.  I wear it when I want to fly under the radar or on a weekend.  I don't wear it every week - maybe a couple times a month (if that), but I love it and like having it as an option.

The last is the one I posted in this thread and have worn it almost every day since I got it.  It was a gift from my husband for my 50th birthday - he wanted to get me something extra special for this milestone birthday and I wanted an everyday DateJust and something that was fancy enough to dress up (that could also be worn casually).

If I needed, I could get sell the OP with no seller's remorse, but even if I only wore my dad's watch once or twice a year I would never get rid of it.

If you don't need to sell your first watch for financial reasons, I would keep it.  Maybe wear it once in a while to give it some love or if your current is in for service for whatever reason.  Then gift it to your daughter for a HS or College graduation gift (in part or in total).


----------



## LVinCali

Mauvaise said:


> I have three, which sounds excessive, but isn't?
> 
> One was my father's date just that he gave me because he was no longer wearing it.  It's vintage and I only wear it on certain occasions when I feel the need for extra emotional support.  Mainly because the bracelet is pretty stretched and I don't want to risk it breaking.
> 
> The second is an Oyster Perpetual that I bought myself as I really liked the Rolex my dad gave me and wanted one for every day.  It's got a white face with some blue numbers.  It has a more sporty & casual vibe.  I wear it when I want to fly under the radar or on a weekend.  I don't wear it every week - maybe a couple times a month (if that), but I love it and like having it as an option.
> 
> The last is the one I posted in this thread and have worn it almost every day since I got it.  It was a gift from my husband for my 50th birthday - he wanted to get me something extra special for this milestone birthday and I wanted an everyday DateJust and something that was fancy enough to dress up (that could also be worn casually).
> 
> If I needed, I could get sell the OP with no seller's remorse, but even if I only wore my dad's watch once or twice a year I would never get rid of it.
> 
> If you don't need to sell your first watch for financial reasons, I would keep it.  Maybe wear it once in a while to give it some love or if your current is in for service for whatever reason.  Then gift it to your daughter for a HS or College graduation gift (in part or in total).




Thanks for that.  That’s so great that you have your father’s vintage watch, so sweet.  Giving it to my daughter is definitely the strongest argument.  I meant to buy a sporty 2nd Rolex, but basically just upgraded the used one I had previously bought which is why I don’t see myself wearing the old one anymore. 

But during our mother-daughter weekend in London (which I booked for watch shopping as it is my 15th wedding anniversary year), I let my teen daughter wear the old one for kicks (and bc we were together the whole time) and she did love it.  She still has at least a decade (maybe 2!) before I would give it to her, but your story about your dad reminds me that she would love it.  It also didn’t help that every Rolex SA would look at her and talk about how the watches would be hers someday.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tempo said:


> Received a phone call from my SA. She told me that she has a WG Pearlmaster 34 for sale on commission. What should I say - it looked like new, freshly serviced - I could not resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672034


Wow, A Pearlmaster.


----------



## LVLover

Wanted to share my new favorite..
29mm pearlmaster, white gold, diamond bezel, blue dial w/ diamond markers. I have a small wrist and hands.


----------



## essiedub

Bagaficianado said:


> ❤❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674327


Gasp!  That Daytona is just splendid. And with the Clou!


----------



## Cool Breeze

LVLover said:


> Wanted to share my new favorite..
> 29mm pearlmaster, white gold, diamond bezel, blue dial w/ diamond markers. I have a small wrist and hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678760
> View attachment 4678761


Beautiful watch!


----------



## Tempo

Beautiful set, stunning tennis bracelet! Would you mind sharing the specs?


----------



## LVLover

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful watch!


Thanks 



Tempo said:


> Beautiful set, stunning tennis bracelet! Would you mind sharing the specs?



Thank You! 3prong platinum setting, whiteflash ACA diamonds 28 c .33-.35ct each, D/E color, vvs1-vvs2 clarity, 6.25” length. The bracelet was custom made for me by whiteflash. All the stones were sourced specific for me and certified (WF requires for diamonds over .25 CT’s). I could not recommend WF enough. Stunning diamonds, craftsmanship and excellent customer service. My e-ring and wedding band are also whiteflash ACA’s. The diamonds in the Rolex are just as stunning.


----------



## Starbrite

KCinAZ said:


> View attachment 4627328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My watch arrived today!  Just got back from my AD, having it sized and checked out. All is perfect!  Love it even more in person. Feels like wearing a silk band, it’s so comfortable.  31mm Datejust, white Roman dial, jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel. My wrist is 6” for reference.


Gorgeous watch!! Sorry if this is a stupid question but what does AD stand for?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Starbrite said:


> Gorgeous watch!! Sorry if this is a stupid question but what does AD stand for?



It stands for authorized dealer.[emoji6]


----------



## Bagaficianado

essiedub said:


> Gasp!  That Daytona is just splendid. And with the Clou!


Thank you so much! It's my holy grail watch! I waited for the Paul Newman dial.... I bought the diamond Clou specifically to stack with it and I love the result ❤❤❤ You are very kind I appreciate it so much ❤❤❤


----------



## juliemaggio

Hello! New to watches/timepieces here! I’m sure this question has been answered, but I’m hoping someone can help me. 

I was recently gifted my late grandfathers Rolex, and it has extreme sentimental value to me. Seeing as the faces aren’t too large, I don’t see how a woman wouldn’t be able to wear this watch. It actually looks great on me! As a luxe lover, but someone who doesn’t wear watches, I would love to wear this watch, but hopefully switch out the band, or as I’m catching on, is called a “bracelet”.

Unfortunately, I don’t live anywhere near any stores that can accommodate me, usually I have to make any serious purchases when I travel, or go to Toronto (I live in western ny).

my question is, is this something can can be done in a Rolex store, do they typically have bracelets on hand and I can just purchase one and be on my way? Is this something they would have to order? I will be in Miami at the end of the month, and I always go to Bal Harbour and I see they have a store in that shopping center and I was hoping I could handle it there, but I hate looking like a total idiot in these stores as some SAs can be kind of jerky. 

Any and all help would be great! The watch is presumably from the 70’s, it’s an oyster perpetual datejust.


----------



## tarheelap

juliemaggio said:


> Hello! New to watches/timepieces here! I’m sure this question has been answered, but I’m hoping someone can help me.
> 
> I was recently gifted my late grandfathers Rolex, and it has extreme sentimental value to me. Seeing as the faces aren’t too large, I don’t see how a woman wouldn’t be able to wear this watch. It actually looks great on me! As a luxe lover, but someone who doesn’t wear watches, I would love to wear this watch, but hopefully switch out the band, or as I’m catching on, is called a “bracelet”.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don’t live anywhere near any stores that can accommodate me, usually I have to make any serious purchases when I travel, or go to Toronto (I live in western ny).
> 
> my question is, is this something can can be done in a Rolex store, do they typically have bracelets on hand and I can just purchase one and be on my way? Is this something they would have to order? I will be in Miami at the end of the month, and I always go to Bal Harbour and I see they have a store in that shopping center and I was hoping I could handle it there, but I hate looking like a total idiot in these stores as some SAs can be kind of jerky.
> 
> Any and all help would be great! The watch is presumably from the 70’s, it’s an oyster perpetual datejust.



I'm so sorry that I can't answer your question! I did want to congratulate you on such a meaningful, special watch! If you would like to share a picture, it would be nice to see it! Btw, I tried on an older Rolex last week that was described as a mens style for it's time (36), and it looked fantastic size-wise. I'm sure yours is fresh and modern on your wrist!


----------



## SWlife

juliemaggio said:


> Hello! New to watches/timepieces here! I’m sure this question has been answered, but I’m hoping someone can help me.
> 
> I was recently gifted my late grandfathers Rolex, and it has extreme sentimental value to me. Seeing as the faces aren’t too large, I don’t see how a woman wouldn’t be able to wear this watch. It actually looks great on me! As a luxe lover, but someone who doesn’t wear watches, I would love to wear this watch, but hopefully switch out the band, or as I’m catching on, is called a “bracelet”.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don’t live anywhere near any stores that can accommodate me, usually I have to make any serious purchases when I travel, or go to Toronto (I live in western ny).
> 
> my question is, is this something can can be done in a Rolex store, do they typically have bracelets on hand and I can just purchase one and be on my way? Is this something they would have to order? I will be in Miami at the end of the month, and I always go to Bal Harbour and I see they have a store in that shopping center and I was hoping I could handle it there, but I hate looking like a total idiot in these stores as some SAs can be kind of jerky.
> 
> Any and all help would be great! The watch is presumably from the 70’s, it’s an oyster perpetual datejust.


It’s been my experience that if I’m completely honest about what I don’t know, most people will step forward and work with me to 1. Teach me and 2. Make me very comfortable in their world.
So take the watch in and tell them exactly what you’ve said here.
I wish you many happy years with your wonderful new watch.


----------



## Ethengdurst

DH just bought me the one on the right for an everyday watch. The left one I’ve had for maybe 6-7 years? It’s still a beauty and I rarely use it anyway (special occasions); I always use my Apple Watch. I wish I could wear a watch on each wrist!


----------



## michellem

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4691433
> 
> DH just bought me the one on the right for an everyday watch. The left one I’ve had for maybe 6-7 years? It’s still a beauty and I rarely use it anyway (special occasions); I always use my Apple Watch. I wish I could wear a watch on each wrist!


They’re both gorgeous! Wear in good health.


----------



## Tempo

Since I‘ve bought this WG Pearlmaster with 34mm, I am not sure anymore, if my YG Pearlmaster with 29mm really suits me. Suddenly it looks so small on my wrist and I am considering to trade it for a 34mm as well. What do you think? Would really appreciate to get your input!


----------



## danielG

I would sell the 29mm. In my opinion it´s really too small for your wrist and too golden   The WG fits much more better. As I think a  34mm NoDate would be a great sportier and more casual everyday-solution. Or try out a YM 37mm with the blue dial.


----------



## LVinCali

Tempo said:


> Since I‘ve bought this WG Pearlmaster with 34mm, I am not sure anymore, if my YG Pearlmaster with 29mm really suits me. Suddenly it looks so small on my wrist and I am considering to trade it for a 34mm as well. What do you think? Would really appreciate to get your input!



Depends on the look you are going for.  I think the 34 looks sporty and masculine and the 29 looks more delicate and dressy (and also makes your wrist look smaller IMO).


----------



## CiaoStella

[QUOTE="juliemaggio, post: 33665718, member: 673380"

my question is, is this something can can be done in a Rolex store, do they typically have bracelets on hand and I can just purchase one and be on my way? Is this something they would have to order? I will be in Miami at the end of the month, and I always go to Bal Harbour and I see they have a store in that shopping center and I was hoping I could handle it there, but I hate looking like a total idiot in these stores as some SAs can be kind of jerky.

Any and all help would be great! The watch is presumably from the 70’s, it’s an oyster perpetual datejust.[/QUOTE]

The Rolex dealer at Bal Harbour, Tourneau, is fabulous. I was able to buy a watch with the help of the store manager last year. She answered all my silly questions and was a genuinely amazing person.


----------



## goldengirl123

CiaoStella said:


> [QUOTE="juliemaggio, post: 33665718, member: 673380"
> 
> my question is, is this something can can be done in a Rolex store, do they typically have bracelets on hand and I can just purchase one and be on my way? Is this something they would have to order? I will be in Miami at the end of the month, and I always go to Bal Harbour and I see they have a store in that shopping center and I was hoping I could handle it there, but I hate looking like a total idiot in these stores as some SAs can be kind of jerky.
> 
> Any and all help would be great! The watch is presumably from the 70’s, it’s an oyster perpetual datejust.



The Rolex dealer at Bal Harbour, Tourneau, is fabulous. I was able to buy a watch with the help of the store manager last year. She answered all my silly questions and was a genuinely amazing person.[/QUOTE]



I always thought it had to be sent off and would be serviced at the same time.


----------



## Ethengdurst

GMT Everose size 40. Took advantage of no sales tax because local boutique has been closed and SA had to procure it from another state. Excited to wear it eventually.


----------



## MySharona

Beautiful GMT!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Love the Rootbeer!


----------



## SilverBen

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4701556
> View attachment 4701558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMT Everose size 40. Took advantage of no sales tax because local boutique has been closed and SA had to procure it from another state. Excited to wear it eventually.


LOOKS AWESOME!! CONGRATS!


----------



## nikksterxx

Hi hope everyone is doing well. Could anyone help me? I received this Rolex for my birthday and know it is second hand but am finding a hard time finding any info on it as I haven’t found any pictures of Rolex’s with a crown above the 6 o’clock. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks!

watch says Rolex oyster perpetual


----------



## saligator

I wear a 31mm Rolex rose gold and stainless steel sport bracelet with Rolex olive green face with diamond numerals. I absolutely love it! I was worried that the rose gold wouldn't work with my other jewelry but it blends right in with my 18kt YG and WG and platinum just fine. I was also worried that I wouldn't wear it much, but I've worn it every day for 2.5 years bringing the cost per wear down to like $11.50—better than most dresses I own.


----------



## CiaoStella

saligator said:


> I wear a 31mm Rolex rose gold and stainless steel sport bracelet with Rolex olive green face with diamond numerals. I absolutely love it! I was worried that the rose gold wouldn't work with my other jewelry but it blends right in with my 18kt YG and WG and platinum just fine. I was also worried that I wouldn't wear it much, but I've worn it every day for 2.5 years bringing the cost per wear down to like $11.50—better than most dresses I own.


I really want to see a photo, please


----------



## saligator

CiaoStella said:


> I really want to see a photo, please


----------



## dkmalinick89

Mpassan03 said:


> View attachment 4623724
> 
> 
> DH ended up surprising me with the Rolex of my dreams (at the top of our Christmas tree lol).  I’m so in love with the combo of RG/SS - and diamond markers.  I went back and forth with the YG or rg combo as I wear both and DH loved the RG on me much more...I do too.  It’s just stunning on! Thx for all the advice/input!


Hi There: This is so gorgeous. Can you tell us what size this is?


----------



## krawford

New piece. 31mm. Good everyday watch


----------



## Mpassan03

dkmalinick89 said:


> Hi There: This is so gorgeous. Can you tell us what size this is?



Yes it’s 31


----------



## KellyNZ

Hi guys. I would like some help in deciding my second Rolex. My first one is the ladydayjust Oyster steel 28mm fluted bezel with jubilee bracelet dark grey diamond maker. Here are the three watches I tried on but can't decide which one I should pick. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mpassan03

KellyNZ said:


> Hi guys. I would like some help in deciding my second Rolex. My first one is the ladydayjust Oyster steel 28mm fluted bezel with jubilee bracelet dark grey diamond maker. Here are the three watches I tried on but can't decide which one I should pick. Thanks in advance.



I vote #2 - I think the 36 looks a little big on your wrist but I have had a 36 Cartier bb for years and small wrists and recently bought a 31mm Rolex and LOVE the size (so I might be biased).  I am not a fan of diamonds around the face either... love the silver face on #2... GL!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Number 2 but w diamond markers.  Sticks seem so old mannish.


----------



## KellyNZ

Mpassan03 said:


> I vote #2 - I think the 36 looks a little big on your wrist but I have had a 36 Cartier bb for years and small wrists and recently bought a 31mm Rolex and LOVE the size (so I might be biased).  I am not a fan of diamonds around the face either... love the silver face on #2... GL!


Thanks. Three of them are all champagne gold dial. I find the 31mm isn't too much different than my 28mm hence I was looking at 36 potentially but I do agree that 36 seems big on me. The diamond bezel does make the watch look bigger as well.


----------



## KellyNZ

Gourmetgal said:


> Number 2 but w diamond markers.  Sticks seem so old mannish.


Thanks for the advice. The boutique didn't have the diamond marker available for me to try on but I do prefer 31mm size on me but it isn't too much different than my 28mm. Um, I may go back tomorrow to try them on again.


----------



## baghagg

KellyNZ said:


> Hi guys. I would like some help in deciding my second Rolex. My first one is the ladydayjust Oyster steel 28mm fluted bezel with jubilee bracelet dark grey diamond maker. Here are the three watches I tried on but can't decide which one I should pick. Thanks in advance.


Number 3, as it is the least like the watch you already own, not to mention it is stunning and looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## KellyNZ

baghagg said:


> Number 3, as it is the least like the watch you already own, not to mention it is stunning and looks beautiful on you!!!


Thanks. I am going back to the store tomorrow to try on the 31mm silver dial diamond bezel for comparison. I will be posting the photos tomorrow after the comparison.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Just wondering, what region do you live in that you are able to shop in a store?


----------



## Mpassan03

KellyNZ said:


> Thanks. Three of them are all champagne gold dial. I find the 31mm isn't too much different than my 28mm hence I was looking at 36 potentially but I do agree that 36 seems big on me. The diamond bezel does make the watch look bigger as well.



Have you thought about selling the 28 and getting the 31?  Unless of course you love the 28 size.  You could then buy a sportier one/more casual so you wouldn’t have 2 that are very similar? I love the 31 with diamond markers but that would be too similar to what you have.  I am also not a big fan of the champagne dial but that’s just me.  You have to get what you love [emoji4]


----------



## KellyNZ

Gourmetgal said:


> Just wondering, what region do you live in that you are able to shop in a store?


I am on the opposite side world from you and you can always request private appointment.


----------



## KellyNZ

Mpassan03 said:


> Have you thought about selling the 28 and getting the 31?  Unless of course you love the 28 size.  You could then buy a sportier one/more casual so you wouldn’t have 2 that are very similar? I love the 31 with diamond markers but that would be too similar to what you have.  I am also not a big fan of the champagne dial but that’s just me.  You have to get what you love [emoji4]


Yes, I have thought of selling my 28mm but I am still so in love with it. Here are the photos of watches I tried on. I was hoping to try on 31mm silver dial diamond bezel for comparison but none in stock. 
First one: 31mm silver dial fluted bezel
Second one: 31mm champagne dial diamond bezel


----------



## Mpassan03

KellyNZ said:


> Yes, I have thought of selling my 28mm but I am still so in love with it. Here are the photos of watches I tried on. I was hoping to try on 31mm silver dial diamond bezel for comparison but none in stock.
> First one: 31mm silver dial fluted bezel
> Second one: 31mm champagne dial diamond bezel



I love #1 - that was the exact one I would have bought if I did not chose RG (mine is exactly the same but RG).  Again, not a fan of #2 because I don’t like the dial color or diamond bezel .. but both look pretty on you.  Love the size.


----------



## BigAkoya

Tempo said:


> Since I‘ve bought this WG Pearlmaster with 34mm, I am not sure anymore, if my YG Pearlmaster with 29mm really suits me. Suddenly it looks so small on my wrist and I am considering to trade it for a 34mm as well. What do you think? Would really appreciate to get your input!
> 
> View attachment 4697464
> View attachment 4697465



Hi!  The 29mm is too small, not just for the size of your wrist and hand, but for the message that says “dated look”. 

Looking at your bling, wrist, and guesstimate age, I think you should look at a Daytona.  That is THE Rolex to me and it would be awesome with your Tiffany.  

It would not only make a great bling statement (I see you like but bling), but it would also make a great “I’m into fashion and know this watch is hot” statement.  

I think you will get used to a Daytona and love it.  I jumped from a 26mm, to a 34mm, then to the 40mm Daytona which you can see many women wear.  

Age matters when wearing a Roly, and older ladies (me included here as I am no spring chicken) should not wear dainty Rolexes.  It sends a dated vibe to me, no matter how many diamonds is on that little Roly.  

A Daytona will rock on your wrist!  

Just my two cents.  

Good luck and love your Tiffany!  My Tiffany aspires to grow up big like yours!  [emoji51]


----------



## Gourmetgal

Mpassan03 said:


> I love #1 - that was the exact one I would have bought if I did not chose RG (mine is exactly the same but RG).  Again, not a fan of #2 because I don’t like the dial color or diamond bezel .. but both look pretty on you.  Love the size.


Same here, the first watch has a nice classic, clean look.


----------



## Gourmetgal

willeyi said:


> Hi!  The 29mm is too small, not just for the size of your wrist and hand, but for the message that says “dated look”.
> 
> Looking at your bling, wrist, and guesstimate age, I think you should look at a Daytona.  That is THE Rolex to me and it would be awesome with your Tiffany.
> 
> It would not only make a great bling statement (I see you like but bling), but it would also make a great “I’m into fashion and know this watch is hot” statement.
> 
> I think you will get used to a Daytona and love it.  I jumped from a 26mm, to a 34mm, then to the 40mm Daytona which you can see many women wear.
> 
> Age matters when wearing a Roly, and older ladies (me included here as I am no spring chicken) should not wear dainty Rolexes.  It sends a dated vibe to me, no matter how many diamonds is on that little Roly.
> 
> A Daytona will rock on your wrist!
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Good luck and love your Tiffany!  My Tiffany aspires to grow up big like yours!  [emoji51]


You’re obviously a Daytona fan but not everyone is.  If the 36 is clearly too big the Daytona would look ridiculous.  I wouldn’t wear a 28 because even though I have tiny wrists I have large hands so 31 is perfect for me, however plenty of ladies with petite, beautiful hands and wrists look great wearing a 28.


----------



## BigAkoya

Gourmetgal said:


> You’re obviously a Daytona fan but not everyone is.  If the 36 is clearly too big the Daytona would look ridiculous.  I wouldn’t wear a 28 because even though I have tiny wrists I have large hands so 31 is perfect for me, however plenty of ladies with petite, beautiful hands and wrists look great wearing a 28.



It’s not just the size of your hand, it’s the look you want go achieve.  I am petite with small wrists and a 26mm looks fine on me.  However, wearing a dainty 26mm Roly is not my look.  

There are lots of super thin models / celebrities who wear Daytonas and other big watches... that’s their look. There are also lots of thin women who wear small watches, even think Cartier Tanks, which is a much more dainty look.  These are also people who prefer dainty jewelry, not a bold look. 

 Big is a “look”, and if you prefer smaller and daintier, that’s your choice but lots of women (petite included) look amazing and very chic with a big watch.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Different strokes...I disagree that a small watch looks dated. The big over-sized look is def not for everyone.


----------



## baghagg

Gourmetgal said:


> Different strokes...I disagree that a small watch looks dated. The big over-sized look is def not for everyone.


When I see a large Rolex (40mm and over) I think of large, old, wealthy men, so I'm with you on this!


----------



## Tempo

willeyi said:


> Hi!  The 29mm is too small, not just for the size of your wrist and hand, but for the message that says “dated look”.
> 
> Looking at your bling, wrist, and guesstimate age, I think you should look at a Daytona.  That is THE Rolex to me and it would be awesome with your Tiffany.
> 
> It would not only make a great bling statement (I see you like but bling), but it would also make a great “I’m into fashion and know this watch is hot” statement.
> 
> I think you will get used to a Daytona and love it.  I jumped from a 26mm, to a 34mm, then to the 40mm Daytona which you can see many women wear.
> 
> Age matters when wearing a Roly, and older ladies (me included here as I am no spring chicken) should not wear dainty Rolexes.  It sends a dated vibe to me, no matter how many diamonds is on that little Roly.
> 
> A Daytona will rock on your wrist!
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Good luck and love your Tiffany!  My Tiffany aspires to grow up big like yours!  [emoji51]



Thank you for your quote!
You are absolutely right with your comment about a Daytona. I wear a two-tone Daytona as my every day watch and I a have a YG version also, for days were I want to show a bit more bling. But I also vary my jewelry style quite often, from dainty to more bold, according to mood, situation, environment.

I bought the 29 Pearlmaster to wear it when going to events like theater, opera etc. (in any case, for a more elegant environment, not necessarily Daytona territory). But I am with you, it might look a bit dated (the 29 size is no longer in production anyway) and maybe the same model in a bigger size would do the job better. Sounds like it is going to get expensive for Hubby again (lol).


----------



## ILuvLouis

Hi! First post here.  My hubby has decided to buy me a Rolex for Mother's day  I can't get to a store to see sizes, my wrist size measures 5 inches,  I'm debating between  a 34 or 36, would a 36 look too large? How do ya'll feel about mixing metals, my wedding set is white gold, my Love bracelet is rose gold, I really like the two tone yellow and white watches.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Miss CC

I love watches with big dials. Here’s my 36mm two toned datejust. Another pic with my husbands (40mm?) presidential.


----------



## corezone

ILuvLouis said:


> Hi! First post here.  My hubby has decided to buy me a Rolex for Mother's day  I can't get to a store to see sizes, my wrist size measures 5 inches,  I'm debating between  a 34 or 36, would a 36 look too large? How do ya'll feel about mixing metals, my wedding set is white gold, my Love bracelet is rose gold, I really like the two tone yellow and white watches.  Thanks!!!



Hi there, my wrist is 5.5 inches and this is my 36 mm.  



I think it's a great size for me, but I did have to have one link permanently removed as just removing the removable links didn't make it small enough, it was still very loose on my wrist.  You wrist is smaller again, so this is something you may have to think about too.

I went for a two tone as my wedding bands are two tone too.  Good luck choosing.


----------



## ILuvLouis

corezone said:


> Hi there, my wrist is 5.5 inches and this is my 36 mm.
> 
> View attachment 4721022
> 
> I think it's a great size for me, but I did have to have one link permanently removed as just removing the removable links didn't make it small enough, it was still very loose on my wrist.  You wrist is smaller again, so this is something you may have to think about too.
> 
> I went for a two tone as my wedding bands are two tone too.  Good luck choosing.





corezone said:


> Hi there, my wrist is 5.5 inches and this is my 36 mm.
> 
> Thanks!!!  Yours is beautiful!!!


----------



## ILuvLouis

Miss CC said:


> I love watches with big dials. Here’s my 36mm two toned datejust. Another pic with my husbands (40mm?) presidential.


I love your 36!!!  I think it might be a little too big for me, my hubby thinks I need a 34.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Gourmetgal

ILuvLouis said:


> I love your 36!!!  I think it might be a little too big for me, my hubby thinks I need a 34.  Decisions, decisions!


It could be a little large for you.  Corezone’s watch case just covers the top of the wrist.  If your wrist is smaller the case could extend over the edge of your wrist and would nit be a good look nor would it be comfortable to wear.  On your tiny wrist the 34 will look big but not over-sized.  Have you considered TT with steel and RG?


----------



## Miss CC

ILuvLouis said:


> I love your 36!!!  I think it might be a little too big for me, my hubby thinks I need a 34.  Decisions, decisions!



Thank you!!  I think the 36 is probably too big for me too but I don’t care. It’s all personal preference and what your preferred look is. Please post pics on the watch you decide on!! ☺️


----------



## ILuvLouis

Gourmetgal said:


> It could be a little large for you.  Corezone’s watch case just covers the top of the wrist.  If your wrist is smaller the case could extend over the edge of your wrist and would nit be a good look nor would it be comfortable to wear.  On your tiny wrist the 34 will look big but not over-sized.  Have you considered TT with steel and RG?


I haven't but going to go look and see!!


----------



## ILuvLouis

Miss CC said:


> Thank you!!  I think the 36 is probably too big for me too but I don’t care. It’s all personal preference and what your preferred look is. Please post pics on the watch you decide on!! ☺️


It looks great on you!!!  I will!


----------



## tarheelap

ILuvLouis said:


> Hi! First post here.  My hubby has decided to buy me a Rolex for Mother's day  I can't get to a store to see sizes, my wrist size measures 5 inches,  I'm debating between  a 34 or 36, would a 36 look too large? How do ya'll feel about mixing metals, my wedding set is white gold, my Love bracelet is rose gold, I really like the two tone yellow and white watches.  Thanks!!!



Rose gold and steel would be lovely with your wedding set and love bracelet!


----------



## tugcek

Hi everybody, I would like some help about my first Rolex purchase. It seems that there are two options for me; 
*Rolex Datejust 31mm SS/WG* with silver dial and *Rolex Datejust 31mm SS/YG* with any dial. 

Actually, I would like to go for SS/YG since this is the most classic one and maybe more versatile. On the other hand, I am a research and teaching assistant at a university and I don't want it to be very flashy and eye-catching when I am with students. 

That is why I think that SS/WG could be more suitable for my life style for now but I have *Omega Seamasters Aqua Terra 30mm* which could be very similar with Rolex Datejust 31mm SS/WG in terms of the size and the overall stainless steel look. 

Which one should I go for? What do you think? If you were me, what would you do?


----------



## danielG

tugcek said:


> Hi everybody, I would like some help about my first Rolex purchase. It seems that there are two options for me;
> *Rolex Datejust 31mm SS/WG* with silver dial and *Rolex Datejust 31mm SS/YG* with any dial.
> 
> Actually, I would like to go for SS/YG since this is the most classic one and maybe more versatile. On the other hand, I am a research and teaching assistant at a university and I don't want it to be very flashy and eye-catching when I am with students.
> 
> That is why I think that SS/WG could be more suitable for my life style for now but I have *Omega Seamasters Aqua Terra 30mm* which could be very similar with Rolex Datejust 31mm SS/WG in terms of the size and the overall stainless steel look.
> 
> Which one should I go for? What do you think? If you were me, what would you do?



I would go für the SS, but I think it depends also on the bracelet and the bezel. In my opinion the jubilee in conjunction with the fluted bezel is the more eyecatching combo because it´s the "typical" rolex look. Have you ever thought about a 34mm oyster perpetual no date with domed bezel (and oyster bracelet)? Of course, you could say that this combo is similar to your Omega. But there's enough difference between these two. The completely different colour of the dial alone makes the difference. I bought this combination for my wife. She works in a bankand she ever doesn´t wanted to wear an eye-catching watch. Before the first colleague noticed the watch, it took 1 year ......


----------



## Passerine123

tugcek said:


> Hi everybody, I would like some help about my first Rolex purchase. It seems that there are two options for me;
> *Rolex Datejust 31mm SS/WG* with silver dial and *Rolex Datejust 31mm SS/YG* with any dial.



Just wondering for those who have chose white gold for their Rolex...do you have to get it "dipped" to keep the original white gold look? If so, how often?


----------



## tugcek

danielG said:


> I would go für the SS, but I think it depends also on the bracelet and the bezel. In my opinion the jubilee in conjunction with the fluted bezel is the more eyecatching combo because it´s the "typical" rolex look. Have you ever thought about a 34mm oyster perpetual no date with domed bezel (and oyster bracelet)? Of course, you could say that this combo is similar to your Omega. But there's enough difference between these two. The completely different colour of the dial alone makes the difference. I bought this combination for my wife. She works in a bankand she ever doesn´t wanted to wear an eye-catching watch. Before the first colleague noticed the watch, it took 1 year ......




Thank you very much for your kind reply and your time. Actually you are right, jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel are the parts which directly are attributed to Rolex but I think I like this combination very much. On the other hand, 34mm oyster perpetual is much better than my Omega in terms of size and the diversity in dials Rolex offers. If I didn't have my Omega, I could go for 34mm oyster perpetual directly. But this time, I want to experience jubilee bracelet. For that reason, It may be more reasonable for me to go for the SS as you said.


----------



## tugcek

Passerine123 said:


> Just wondering for those who have chose white gold for their Rolex...do you have to get it "dipped" to keep the original white gold look? If so, how often?



I haven't got it yet but I have been looking for answer that question for a long time in forums and in Rolex's documents.

Most of the people say that Rolex has a different alloy for white gold than rhodium-plated finish. That is why, we should not worry about it since it is supposed to keep its white gold. This is also the statement of Rolex as well. 

However, there are some other people claiming that since white gold is something not natural, whatever the alloy is, it will turn to something yellowish eventually  but Rolex might achieve much more longer time in which the white gold keeps its look with its different formula.

Whichever the truth is, it seems that you shouldn't get it "dipped" since their white gold is not rhodium-plated finish. That would be a huge mistake, I guess.


----------



## hammerofdawn

Been working on my collection for about 5 years flipping here and there. Trying to build a solid collection of keepers (hopefully), and this is what I have so far.


----------



## Canturi lover

hammerofdawn said:


> Been working on my collection for about 5 years flipping here and there. Trying to build a solid collection of keepers (hopefully), and this is what I have so far.


Haha should have read this thread before I answered your other one lol......my choices remain the same . Beautiful collection!


----------



## hammerofdawn

Thank you!


----------



## Bronzi522

Mauvaise said:


> My (almost) daily wear since receiving it in July.   I love this watch.  Almost went with the regular tick/lume markers, but decided on the diamonds and I'm so glad I did.  It's really a stunning piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674048
> View attachment 4674049


I have the same watch and love it.


----------



## swiss-miss

Not planning on stacking those 2 but they look so beautiful next to each other so I thought I would share that pic with you!


----------



## hammerofdawn




----------



## michellem

hammerofdawn said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## nvie

tugcek said:


> Hi everybody, I would like some help about my first Rolex purchase. It seems that there are two options for me;
> *Rolex Datejust 31mm SS/WG* with silver dial and *Rolex Datejust 31mm SS/YG* with any dial.
> 
> Actually, I would like to go for SS/YG since this is the most classic one and maybe more versatile. On the other hand, I am a research and teaching assistant at a university and I don't want it to be very flashy and eye-catching when I am with students.
> 
> That is why I think that SS/WG could be more suitable for my life style for now but I have *Omega Seamasters Aqua Terra 30mm* which could be very similar with Rolex Datejust 31mm SS/WG in terms of the size and the overall stainless steel look.
> 
> Which one should I go for? What do you think? If you were me, what would you do?



I have the Omega Aqua Terra 30mm grey dial for a few years since it was launched, the first model and bought second Rolex 31mm ss/wg fluted dial jubilee bracelet in pink dial 3 years ago. 

Just like you I hesitated getting the 31mm because of size similarity but they are really different as I pick a contrasting color dial. Love the 31mm so much that I seldom wear the Omega. However, during this lockdown, the Omega is worn every grocery run as Rolex attracts unnecessary attention. 

I tried out the 34 Date too, largest that I can carry, 36mm doesn’t sit well on my wrist. I don’t like the weight of the oyster bracelet, jubilee is definitely lighter. 

Aqua Terra is heavier than the 31 Datejust jubilee. Also because of the weight, AT usually ends up towards the edge of my wrist, if you know what I mean, I have to constantly adjust it back.


----------



## tugcek

nvie said:


> I have the Omega Aqua Terra 30mm grey dial for a few years since it was launched, the first model and bought second Rolex 31mm ss/wg fluted dial jubilee bracelet in pink dial 3 years ago.
> 
> Just like you I hesitated getting the 31mm because of size similarity but they are really different as I pick a contrasting color dial. Love the 31mm so much that I seldom wear the Omega. However, during this lockdown, the Omega is worn every grocery run as Rolex attracts unnecessary attention.
> 
> I tried out the 34 Date too, largest that I can carry, 36mm doesn’t sit well on my wrist. I don’t like the weight of the oyster bracelet, jubilee is definitely lighter.
> 
> Aqua Terra is heavier than the 31 Datejust jubilee. Also because of the weight, AT usually ends up towards the edge of my wrist, if you know what I mean, I have to constantly adjust it back.


Thank you for your kind reply  I guess we have same kind of taste in watches and totally same experience about Omega watch. It is always on the edge of my wrist too.

It seems that I will buy 31mm ss/wg fluted dial jubilee bracelet in pink or rhodium dial. I have talked to AD here, they have the pink one for now but honestly, the more I want is the rhodium dial I guess. 

What do you suggest for me? Are you happy with your choice so far?


----------



## nvie

tugcek said:


> Thank you for your kind reply  I guess we have same kind of taste in watches and totally same experience about Omega watch. It is always on the edge of my wrist too.
> 
> It seems that I will buy 31mm ss/wg fluted dial jubilee bracelet in pink or rhodium dial. I have talked to AD here, they have the pink one for now but honestly, the more I want is the rhodium dial I guess.
> 
> What do you suggest for me? Are you happy with your choice so far?



I have the newer shade of pink (old pink is darker and new pink is lighter, I think you can’t find old shade of pink anymore) as I always associate silver or rhodium to an aged man’s watch. You should try both and see how it goes on your skin tone. I would love the pink MOP for 31mm but somehow it’s not as nice as he white. My first Rolex is white MOP so it defeats the purpose of having a similar dial for the second piece. What’s your choice of markers?


----------



## swiss-miss

tugcek said:


> Thank you for your kind reply  I guess we have same kind of taste in watches and totally same experience about Omega watch. It is always on the edge of my wrist too.
> 
> It seems that I will buy 31mm ss/wg fluted dial jubilee bracelet in pink or rhodium dial. I have talked to AD here, they have the pink one for now but honestly, the more I want is the rhodium dial I guess.
> 
> What do you suggest for me? Are you happy with your choice so far?


I have both silver and Rhodium dial- and extremely happy with both. I considered pink for a loooong time and glad I did not buy that. Too girly in the long run imo


----------



## nvie

swiss-miss said:


> I have both silver and Rhodium dial- and extremely happy with both. I considered pink for a loooong time and glad I did not buy that. Too girly in the long run imo


I’m usually not a pink girl but this is a subtle pink, somehow it goes well with my skin tone


----------



## nvie

Definitely looks very pink on the official photo


----------



## tugcek

nvie said:


> I have the newer shade of pink (old pink is darker and new pink is lighter, I think you can’t find old shade of pink anymore) as I always associate silver or rhodium to an aged man’s watch. You should try both and see how it goes on your skin tone. I would love the pink MOP for 31mm but somehow it’s not as nice as he white. My first Rolex is white MOP so it defeats the purpose of having a similar dial for the second piece. What’s your choice of markers?



I have decided to buy a new watch instead of a pre-loved one. That is why it will be the newer blushy pink. As you said, it is kind of nude pink and it can goes well with the skin tone and it can still keep the all monochrome look of the watch since it is not that pinky. For the markers, I will go for roman numerals. I want to keep the watch simple, clean and classic


----------



## tugcek

nvie said:


> I’m usually not a pink girl but this is a subtle pink, somehow it goes well with my skin tone
> View attachment 4742772


This looks like nearly silver and I love it on you


----------



## nvie

tugcek said:


> I have decided to buy a new watch instead of a pre-loved one. That is why it will be the newer blushy pink. As you said, it is kind of nude pink and it can goes well with the skin tone and it can still keep the all monochrome look of the watch since it is not that pinky. For the markers, I will go for roman numerals. I want to keep the watch simple, clean and classic


YES!  You will love the Roman Numeral, that’s Rolex’s signature and I think that’s the second best looking dial after the diamond markers. Spot on the blush/nude pink, it’s looks silvery and you could see the some contrast in colour against the white goal bezel and stainless steel bracelet. Looking forward to your reveal soon


----------



## nvie

tugcek said:


> This looks like nearly silver and I love it on you


----------



## MaggyH

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4691433
> 
> DH just bought me the one on the right for an everyday watch. The left one I’ve had for maybe 6-7 years? It’s still a beauty and I rarely use it anyway (special occasions); I always use my Apple Watch. I wish I could wear a watch on each wrist!


 I love your new watch! Could you please tell me what size it is? This dial is so pretty! I am looking for a new every day watch for myself now too.


----------



## Ethengdurst

MaggyH said:


> I love your new watch! Could you please tell me what size it is? This dial is so pretty! I am looking for a new every day watch for myself now too.


Thank you! It’s a 31. I think it’s gonna be a good everyday watch, haven’t been able to wear it yet outside. Hope you find one just like it!


----------



## munkeebag81

my vote is for the last one 



KellyNZ said:


> Hi guys. I would like some help in deciding my second Rolex. My first one is the ladydayjust Oyster steel 28mm fluted bezel with jubilee bracelet dark grey diamond maker. Here are the three watches I tried on but can't decide which one I should pick. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tempo

Boating season started! Yacht ladies switch to pro gear: Rolex GMT Master ll


----------



## MaggyH

Ethengdurst said:


> Thank you! It’s a 31. I think it’s gonna be a good everyday watch, haven’t been able to wear it yet outside. Hope you find one just like it!


I was going to go for a slightly bigger watch for daily use, perhaps 34 or 36 with the gold dial. Such a shame that the bigger models do not have Roman dials  I have a WG Cellini with black MOP dial set with diamonds for dressier outings.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tempo said:


> Boating season started! Yacht ladies switch to pro gear: Rolex GMT Master ll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4755565


Cool chic all the way!


----------



## Tempo

Thank you for your kindness!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Wearing my Yacht Master going for my bday celebration.


----------



## Tempo

Getting prepared for tonight‘s dinner party!


----------



## AussieSummer

Hi all

I own 36 MOP datejust in steel and gold with jubilee bracelet. I decided to replace it with exact same watch but with a clearer MOP. The current MOP is very colorful and I found a MOP that is nearly flat, almost white - exactly what I like. Now that I’m changing the watch, my husband suggested that I take different bracelet too - Oyster not Jubilee. He says that Jubilee makes the watch look old fashion (i guess similar to how some think that champagne face makes the watch look old fashion). I’ve never thought about Jubilee vs Oyster bracelets that way but now thinking that he may be right. 

What do you think?


----------



## FunBagz

AussieSummer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I own 36 MOP datejust in steel and gold with jubilee bracelet. I decided to replace it with exact same watch but with a clearer MOP. The current MOP is very colorful and I found a MOP that is nearly flat, almost white - exactly what I like. Now that I’m changing the watch, my husband suggested that I take different bracelet too - Oyster not Jubilee. He says that Jubilee makes the watch look old fashion (i guess similar to how some think that champagne face makes the watch look old fashion). I’ve never thought about Jubilee vs Oyster bracelets that way but now thinking that he may be right.
> 
> What do you think?



I have both oyster and jubilee bracelets (both are 31mm datejust).  I don't feel the jubilee is "old fashioned" at all.  I think they both offer a different vibe.  The jubilee has more of a bling factor to it, while the oyster is a bit more understated.  GLD!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tempo said:


> Getting prepared for tonight‘s dinner party!
> 
> View attachment 4757087


Love your lifestyle!  Beautiful watch, gorgeous jewelry, as usual!!


----------



## Tempo

Cool Breeze said:


> Love your lifestyle!  Beautiful watch, gorgeous jewelry, as usual!!


Thank you very much. I work hard on it!(lol)


----------



## Irishgal

I have a 36 datejust with a blue face. Love it.


----------



## am3070

I love the jubilee and the oyster. And agree it just depends on whether you want a sportier more modern look or a more traditional feminine look. Both are amazing! Update us with pics.


----------



## am3070

Does anyone think Rolex might make a datejust in the 34 mm, ie with the yellow gold rose gold and jubilee choices? Is there any way we can petition Rolex to do so? LOL


----------



## FunBagz

am3070 said:


> Does anyone think Rolex might make a datejust in the 34 mm, ie with the yellow gold rose gold and jubilee choices? Is there any way we can petition Rolex to do so? LOL



I believe the 34mm datejust is only available with the oyster bracelet.


----------



## MaggyH

Hello everyone, I would be most grateful for your advice. I would like to add a more casual watch to my collection ( I already have white gold Cellini with black MOP and diamonds dial). Should I just buy a SS OP as my every day watch?
My second option would be to trade in my Cellini (I don’t use it very much) and get a TT DJ?
What do you think please? I’m stuck!


----------



## so_sofya1985

yukchan said:


> My new watch, Day Date in Everose Gold with diamond and ruby markers.


W


yukchan said:


> My new watch, Day Date in Everose Gold with diamond and ruby markers.


i have the same watch and I looooove it! Just such a piece of solid gold art


----------



## twitspie

My 31mm datejust
Please follow my Instagram:
twinkleandpearl


----------



## nvie

FunBagz said:


> I believe the 34mm datejust is only available with the oyster bracelet.


And it’s called the Date 34


----------



## nvie

MaggyH said:


> Hello everyone, I would be most grateful for your advice. I would like to add a more casual watch to my collection ( I already have white gold Cellini with black MOP and diamonds dial). Should I just buy a SS OP as my every day watch?
> My second option would be to trade in my Cellini (I don’t use it very much) and get a TT DJ?
> What do you think please? I’m stuck!


Keep the Cellini, they are so beautiful. I think you should get a more casual daily watch. My vote for TT DJ, if there’s a budget for it, otherwise the SS OP. What about the Date 34?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4701556
> View attachment 4701558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMT Everose size 40. Took advantage of no sales tax because local boutique has been closed and SA had to procure it from another state. Excited to wear it eventually.


This watch has been on my mind lately! But I have the two tone Daytona with diamonds so am thinking.. do I really need another sports watch?.... hmmmm


----------



## MaggyH

nvie said:


> Keep the Cellini, they are so beautiful. I think you should get a more casual daily watch. My vote for TT DJ, if there’s a budget for it, otherwise the SS OP. What about the Date 34?


Thank you for your kind advice! I haven't had a watch, that is bigger than 30 yet, so I guess I will have to go to  my AD and try them on. I was thinking about getting a Cartier BB 33, and that looks perfect, so perhaps I should try a 34 from Rolex


----------



## Ethengdurst

so_sofya1985 said:


> This watch has been on my mind lately! But I have the two tone Daytona with diamonds so am thinking.. do I really need another sports watch?.... hmmmm


Yes! You always need a new one, lol. I am interested in a Daytona as well!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ethengdurst said:


> Yes! You always need a new one, lol. I am interested in a Daytona as well!


And I absolutely love everrose, but I feel on yours it shows even more pink than on my daydate. Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I am happy for you!
Which Daytona you are after? I have a diamond one (two tone) with champagne face. But I am thinking whether I should change the dial colour at some point.... maybe to a blue MOP version


----------



## Ethengdurst

so_sofya1985 said:


> And I absolutely love everrose, but I feel on yours it shows even more pink than on my daydate. Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I am happy for you!
> Which Daytona you are after? I have a diamond one (two tone) with champagne face. But I am thinking whether I should change the dial colour at some point.... maybe to a blue MOP version


Ooh, yours already sound gorgeous but blue MOP also sounds yummy!
I’m looking at the White Gold with oysterflex bracelet. I’m looking for a sporty/casual look. My SA is offering me one but we just bought a car so I’m holding off...


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ethengdurst said:


> Ooh, yours already sound gorgeous but blue MOP also sounds yummy!
> I’m looking at the White Gold with oysterflex bracelet. I’m looking for a sporty/casual look. My SA is offering me one but we just bought a car so I’m holding off...


That’s what I love about Daytona, regardless if it’s steel or gold or platinum, it always gives that cool sporty look! But so does your GMT everrose no? It could last you until 2021... I have a feeling the novelty of a new car(cash spent on it) will wear off right by the 1st of jan


----------



## nvie

MaggyH said:


> Thank you for your kind advice! I haven't had a watch, that is bigger than 30 yet, so I guess I will have to go to  my AD and try them on. I was thinking about getting a Cartier BB 33, and that looks perfect, so perhaps I should try a 34 from Rolex


When I was looking at the 31, SA asked me if I want to try 34. It’s big on my wrist and my mind was on the 31. Fast forward, 3 years later I’m kind of regretting that I didn’t go for it.


----------



## MaggyH

nvie said:


> When I was looking at the 31, SA asked me if I want to try 34. It’s big on my wrist and my mind was on the 31. Fast forward, 3 years later I’m kind of regretting that I didn’t go for it.


That's exactly what I would like to avoid.. Are you planning on getting a bigger one now?


----------



## nvie

MaggyH said:


> That's exactly what I would like to avoid.. Are you planning on getting a bigger one now?


I think the next should be a Date 34 or Yachtmaster 37


----------



## originalheather

AussieSummer said:


> Hi all
> 
> I own 36 MOP datejust in steel and gold with jubilee bracelet. I decided to replace it with exact same watch but with a clearer MOP. The current MOP is very colorful and I found a MOP that is nearly flat, almost white - exactly what I like. Now that I’m changing the watch, my husband suggested that I take different bracelet too - Oyster not Jubilee. He says that Jubilee makes the watch look old fashion (i guess similar to how some think that champagne face makes the watch look old fashion). I’ve never thought about Jubilee vs Oyster bracelets that way but now thinking that he may be right.
> 
> What do you think?



I have a 36 MOP Datejust as well and I went for Oyster bracelet, which I love!  Like you, my MOP is white and only catches a bit of colour when it hits the light (more modern than a very colourful MOP). Even though I went for the Oyster, I think the Jubilee is beautiful too so you can’t go wrong. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## MaggyH

Please help me, which one should I go for? The champagne is available, the blue I will have to order and wait for a few months.


----------



## danielG

i would go for the blue one. the rest of your jewellery seems to be more silver, and I think blue goes better with it


----------



## Anina116234

Blue!


----------



## etudes

Blue


----------



## Irishgal

Blue! I had the choice between blue and white for my DJ and I picked blue and I’m sooooo glad I did!


----------



## MaggyH

Thank you guys! I have placed an order for the blue one, the SA told me it can take up to a year! Not happy


----------



## MaggyH

Irishgal said:


> Blue! I had the choice between blue and white for my DJ and I picked blue and I’m sooooo glad I did!


Wow, you're so lucky you have found  blue one at your AD! I was told it might be up to a year to wait for the blue dial.. What size did you get?


----------



## kenix_02

I have the two tone white dial Daytona


----------



## Stella0925

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4756864
> 
> Wearing my Yacht Master going for my bday celebration.


Is SS/YG yacht master very limited or is not available anymore? I want to get one but only see rose gold version available and I’m not a big fan of rose gold


----------



## Ethengdurst

Stella0925 said:


> Is SS/YG yacht master very limited or is not available anymore? I want to get one but only see rose gold version available and I’m not a big fan of rose gold


I believe it is already discontinued, sorry. I’ve had it for a few years now. Maybe take the reseller route?


----------



## hammerofdawn

Blue, I like the numbers.


----------



## Gourmetgal

MaggyH said:


> Thank you guys! I have placed an order for the blue one, the SA told me it can take up to a year! Not happy


Good choice.


----------



## keodi

MaggyH said:


> Please help me, which one should I go for? The champagne is available, the blue I will have to order and wait for a few months.
> 
> View attachment 4787737
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787739


Blue!


----------



## JennRN

Debating on 36 or 40mm? What to do? 40mm is the 3rd pic


----------



## JennRN

keodi said:


> Blue!


----------



## JennRN

kenix_02 said:


> I have the two tone white dial Daytona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791547


What size is your watch?


----------



## keodi

JennRN said:


> Debating on 36 or 40mm? What to do? 40mm is the 3rd pic
> 
> View attachment 4795238
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795239
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795240


They all look really nice on you! I like the size 36 the best!


----------



## MaggyH

JennRN said:


> Debating on 36 or 40mm? What to do? 40mm is the 3rd pic
> 
> View attachment 4795238
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795239
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795240


I like the 36 best on you


----------



## Stella0925

JennRN said:


> Debating on 36 or 40mm? What to do? 40mm is the 3rd pic
> 
> View attachment 4795238
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795239
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795240



I like the one in the middle!


----------



## jtc103

kenix_02 said:


> I have the two tone white dial Daytona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791547




where is your bracelet from @kenix_02? It’s gorgeous, and so is the watch of course!


----------



## Gourmetgal

JennRN said:


> Debating on 36 or 40mm? What to do? 40mm is the 3rd pic
> 
> View attachment 4795238
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795239
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795240


Def the 36!


----------



## AussieSummer

Hi!

36mm TT Datejust, would you pick white face with roman numerals or MOP with diamonds?

I love diamonds but I’m having hard time finding a “clean” MOP (i don’t like vibrant MOPs!). White with toman numerals seems somewhat plain compared to it but on the other hand - there is something elegant and timeless about the white face.

What do you think?


----------



## keodi

AussieSummer said:


> Hi!
> 
> 36mm TT Datejust, would you pick white face with roman numerals or MOP with diamonds?
> 
> I love diamonds but I’m having hard time finding a “clean” MOP (i don’t like vibrant MOPs!). White with toman numerals seems somewhat plain compared to it but on the other hand - there is something elegant and timeless about the white face.
> 
> What do you think?


I would choose white face and roman numerals.


----------



## nvie

AussieSummer said:


> Hi!
> 
> 36mm TT Datejust, would you pick white face with roman numerals or MOP with diamonds?
> 
> I love diamonds but I’m having hard time finding a “clean” MOP (i don’t like vibrant MOPs!). White with toman numerals seems somewhat plain compared to it but on the other hand - there is something elegant and timeless about the white face.
> 
> What do you think?


MOP with diamonds....it’s so unique, you can’t find the same MOP dial.


----------



## whiteswan1010

nvie said:


> MOP with diamonds....it’s so unique, you can’t find the same MOP dial.


Clean and classic white face with roman numerals for 36 TT datejust is the way to go over the long haul.
You will never regret or tire of classic. Elegant.   Good luck!


----------



## kbcrew

hello ladies- 
hoping for some advise....my hubby is gifting me my 1st rolex for my 40th birthday and I cant decide whether to go preowned or buy new.  I have found the exact preowned one that I want (from 2009) for $1500 cheaper then buying new, but of course I won't get the whole experience or box and paperwork.  It is from a very reputable seller, so not worried about that.  But am I cheating myself out of the whole experience or should I not care and save a bit of money? Any advise would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Babsiegirl

It depends on if the watch you are after is readily available. If so, I would buy brand new. In the scheme of things, $1500 less than new is not worth it. With a new one you might get a newer movement, you definitely get a 5 year warranty from Rolex. You would be the original owner and for your first one, why not go the boutique route. Congrats and let us know what watch you decide on!!


----------



## kbcrew

Babsiegirl said:


> It depends on if the watch you are after is readily available. If so, I would buy brand new. In the scheme of things, $1500 less than new is not worth it. With a new one you might get a newer movement, you definitely get a 5 year warranty from Rolex. You would be the original owner and for your first one, why not go the boutique route. Congrats and let us know what watch you decide on!!



Thank you so much for your advise and I have decided to buy new! I have found my perfect watch and will hopefully go pick it up on Saturday.  I'm beyond excited! thank you!


----------



## MaggyH

kbcrew said:


> Thank you so much for your advise and I have decided to buy new! I have found my perfect watch and will hopefully go pick it up on Saturday.  I'm beyond excited! thank you!


Congratulations! Make sure to post some pictures for us to see


----------



## Bagaficianado

Added a diamond tennis bracelet to my gold Rolex Daytona stack ❤


----------



## EBMIC

Bagaficianado said:


> Added a diamond tennis bracelet to my gold Rolex Daytona stack ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805714


Beautiful


----------



## tugcek

Hi everybody again,
I need help!! I am between two models; 28mm TT RG/SS in sundust dial and 31mm TT RG/SS in white dial.

I love sundust dial and it is so beautiful but I am not totally sure about the size 28mm.

I was fan of 31mm but in this case, the dial alternatives are not many since I strictly want roman numerals. I have two options: white and rose dial. I would prefer the white dial over the rose dial.  But honestly, I couldn't love white as much as I love the sundust.

My perfect configuration would be 31mm RG/SS in sundust dial but unfortunately, there is no such a combination.

Which one do you like most? I would like to hear you opinions


----------



## Babsiegirl

tugcek said:


> Hi everybody again,
> I need help!! I am between two models; 28mm TT RG/SS in sundust dial and 31mm TT RG/SS in white dial.
> 
> I love sundust dial and it is so beautiful but I am not totally sure about the size 28mm.
> 
> I was fan of 31mm but in this case, the dial alternatives are not many since I strictly want roman numerals. I have two options: white and rose dial. I would prefer the white dial over the rose dial.  But honestly, I couldn't love white as much as I love the sundust.
> 
> My perfect configuration would be 31mm RG/SS in sundust dial but unfortunately, there is no such a combination.
> 
> Which one do you like most? I would like to hear you opinions
> 
> View attachment 4814081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814089



I‘m biased as I have the exact 31mm. I did however bring home the 28mm sundust dial with diamonds on a trial basis. I wanted to love it, but with my aging eyes I found it hard to read the time. So I had my SA order the 31mm with white background and glad I did. I just love it. Don’t have issues seeing the hands!! Good luck deciding. Both are great. Let us know which one you pick!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4814104


----------



## Gourmetgal

Why not just order just what you want?  If you’re not sure about the size then better go with 31. I prefer the Sundust dial as the white is so common.


----------



## tugcek

Gourmetgal said:


> Why not just order just what you want?  If you’re not sure about the size then better go with 31. I prefer the Sundust dial as the white is so common.


We can't order such a combination because the sundust dial is not an option for 31mm. I was not talking about the availability in the store where I live, I pointed out that Rolex doesn't provide the sundust dial in 31mm watches.


----------



## baghagg

tugcek said:


> Hi everybody again,
> I need help!! I am between two models; 28mm TT RG/SS in sundust dial and 31mm TT RG/SS in white dial.
> 
> I love sundust dial and it is so beautiful but I am not totally sure about the size 28mm.
> 
> I was fan of 31mm but in this case, the dial alternatives are not many since I strictly want roman numerals. I have two options: white and rose dial. I would prefer the white dial over the rose dial.  But honestly, I couldn't love white as much as I love the sundust.
> 
> My perfect configuration would be 31mm RG/SS in sundust dial but unfortunately, there is no such a combination.
> 
> Which one do you like most? I would like to hear you opinions
> 
> View attachment 4814081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814089


The 31mm Datejust dial comes in a "Rosé" finish according to Rolex website; it seems similar (if not identical) to the Sunray finish.


----------



## tugcek

baghagg said:


> The 31mm Datejust dial comes in a "Rosé" finish according to Rolex website; it seems similar (if not identical) to the Sunray finish.
> 
> View attachment 4814809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814811


Yes, this is like the champagne dial of the rose gold. In my opinion, this gives a totally different vibe from the sundust which is nearly silver with a small touch of the rose color. I would prefer the silver finish more than the rose finish in dial, I guess. That is why I turn my attention to the white dial instead of the rose dial.


----------



## Gourmetgal

tugcek said:


> Yes, this is like the champagne dial of the rose gold. In my opinion, this gives a totally different vibe from the sundust which is nearly silver with a small touch of the rose color. I would prefer the silver finish more than the rose finish in dial, I guess. That is why I turn my attention to the white dial instead of the rose dial.


Still, the rosé does look nice with the rose gold.


----------



## baghagg

tugcek said:


> Yes, this is like the champagne dial of the rose gold. In my opinion, this gives a totally different vibe from the sundust which is nearly silver with a small touch of the rose color. I would prefer the silver finish more than the rose finish in dial, I guess. That is why I turn my attention to the white dial instead of the rose dial.


My humble apologies - I didn't read your original post as carefully as I thought I did and I looked at the pics and thought it was the Sunray in the 28mm, which is very close to the Rosé.

_ETA_:  the 28mm in Sundust with diamond markers is very special without being over the top!


----------



## tugcek

baghagg said:


> My humble apologies - I didn't read your original post as carefully as I thought I did and I looked at the pics and thought it was the Sunray in the 28mm, which is very close to the Rosé.
> 
> _ETA_:  the 28mm in Sundust with diamond markers is very special without being over the top!



Oh, I see. No worries at all 

I should say I also think that the 28mm in Sundust with or without diamond markers is very special. I love both of them very much 

So do you like 28mm in sundust more ??


----------



## baghagg

tugcek said:


> Oh, I see. No worries at all
> 
> I should say I also think that the 28mm in Sundust with or without diamond markers is very special. I love both of them very much
> 
> So do you like 28mm in sundust more ??


I like it better than white in any size, though there are ladies on this thread that SWEAR by a crisp, white dial/face - I'm wondering if you like/have ever considered the MOP dial?  It gives you white, but with a little something extra, and not all MOP dials are created equal - meaning some are more lively than others...


----------



## tugcek

baghagg said:


> I like it better than white in any size, though there are ladies on this thread that SWEAR by a crisp, white dial/face - I'm wondering if you like/have ever considered the MOP dial?  It gives you white, but with a little something extra, and not all MOP dials are created equal - meaning some are more lively than others...



I have checked the MOP dial available and I like it a lot, it seems unique and very nice but it is only available with the diamonds which I am not a fan of for now. 

I have been looking for an everyday watch. And about me, I am 30 years old. Most importantly, I don’t have a blingy style. In fact, I have a minimalistic and a bit masculine style.    Of course, it may change in the long run but for now, I might feel more comfortable with the roman numerals with a clean dial, even though it really limits the number of the dials I can go for


----------



## baghagg

tugcek said:


> I have checked the MOP dial available and I like it a lot, it seems unique and very nice but it is only available with the diamonds which I am not a fan of for now.
> 
> I have been looking for an everyday watch. And about me, I am 30 years old. Most importantly, I don’t have a blingy style. In fact, I have a minimalistic and a bit masculine style.    Of course, it may change in the long run but for now, I might feel more comfortable with the roman numerals with a clean dial, even though it really limits the number of the dials I can go for


I see..  have you checked out the 31mm with the rhodium dial?  It is my absolute fave and it's got (mostly) roman numerals with a masculine touch.  It's#1 on my wishlist right now.


----------



## tugcek

baghagg said:


> I see..  have you checked out the 31mm with the rhodium dial?  It is my absolute fave and it's got (mostly) roman numerals with a masculine touch.  It's#1 on my wishlist right now.
> 
> View attachment 4815161


This is an absolutely gorgeous watch. I saw this combination in 36mm during my last visit to the store and I immediately loved it. The SA said "new stocks will be coming in two or three weeks. This combination in 31mm will probably come. Wait and try it" I will definitely look at it.


----------



## Gourmetgal

The Rhodium is awesome with rose gold TT.  A nice and more unusual alternative And much more interesting than white or MOP.


----------



## swiss-miss

tugcek said:


> Yes, this is like the champagne dial of the rose gold. In my opinion, this gives a totally different vibe from the sundust which is nearly silver with a small touch of the rose color. I would prefer the silver finish more than the rose finish in dial, I guess. That is why I turn my attention to the white dial instead of the rose dial.


Hi there ! I decided against the rose gold dial as you cannot read the time at all and because the rose gold of the dial is slightly different from the rose gold of the watch! Went for the rhodium instead  and love it!


----------



## tugcek

swiss-miss said:


> Hi there ! I decided against the rose gold dial as you cannot read the time at all and because the rose gold of the dial is slightly different from the rose gold of the watch! Went for the rhodium instead  and love it!


I also think that it must be hard to read time when the dial is rose. I definitely love the rhodium dial with roman numerals. Not only me but also all people in store were gazing admiringly at this combination. 

Even though I will look at and try it in the coming weeks, I realize I have been thinking that I would not go for the rhodium dial as it gets so much attention from the others. I witnessed how people are looking at it. It is not something bad of course, actually  it directly points out that how much this combination is special.

However, I can be more comfortable with a more usual and not that flashy watch in this stage of my life. That is why, the white dial in 31mm could be an optimum solution for me and obviously here everyone suggests 31mm in different dials instead of 28mm so I understand that 31mm is better in size-wise.


----------



## Babsiegirl

tugcek said:


> I also think that it must be hard to read time when the dial is rose. I definitely love the rhodium dial with roman numerals. Not only me but also all people in store were gazing admiringly at this combination.
> 
> Even though I will look at and try it in the coming weeks, I realize I have been thinking that I would not go for the rhodium dial as it gets so much attention from the others. I witnessed how people are looking at it. It is not something bad of course, actually  it directly points out that how much this combination is special.
> 
> However, I can be more comfortable with a more usual and not that flashy watch in this stage of my life. That is why, the white dial in 31mm could be an optimum solution for me and obviously here everyone suggests 31mm in different dials instead of 28mm so I understand that 31mm is better in size-wise.


I think you will like the white dial over the long haul. It is so easy to see the time and I never have had anyone notice my watch except SA’s in the higher end stores. Looking forward to seeing your new watch!


----------



## swiss-miss

tugcek said:


> I also think that it must be hard to read time when the dial is rose. I definitely love the rhodium dial with roman numerals. Not only me but also all people in store were gazing admiringly at this combination.
> 
> Even though I will look at and try it in the coming weeks, I realize I have been thinking that I would not go for the rhodium dial as it gets so much attention from the others. I witnessed how people are looking at it. It is not something bad of course, actually  it directly points out that how much this combination is special.
> 
> However, I can be more comfortable with a more usual and not that flashy watch in this stage of my life. That is why, the white dial in 31mm could be an optimum solution for me and obviously here everyone suggests 31mm in different dials instead of 28mm so I understand that 31mm is better in size-wise.



White is beautiful as well of course!! Good luck deciding


----------



## jese1988

Hi I’m new here and thought of sharing my first acquired rolex. My 31mm date just in pink face and diamond dial. To me it’s more of a sundust depending on the lighting. Second picture (not on my wrist) is more of the actual color. Got this from Heathrow Airport last December 2019 2days before the price increase. I love it though I’m still playing around how to style it because most of my bags and jewelry are in gold color except my wedding rings.


----------



## nvie

tugcek said:


> Hi everybody again,
> I need help!! I am between two models; 28mm TT RG/SS in sundust dial and 31mm TT RG/SS in white dial.
> 
> I love sundust dial and it is so beautiful but I am not totally sure about the size 28mm.
> 
> I was fan of 31mm but in this case, the dial alternatives are not many since I strictly want roman numerals. I have two options: white and rose dial. I would prefer the white dial over the rose dial.  But honestly, I couldn't love white as much as I love the sundust.
> 
> My perfect configuration would be 31mm RG/SS in sundust dial but unfortunately, there is no such a combination.
> 
> Which one do you like most? I would like to hear you opinions
> 
> View attachment 4814081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814089


I would prioritize the size over the dial. 31mm with white as the hands seem to disappear within the Rose coloured dial. Perhaps  you can consider paying a bit more for the diamond-set 6. The Chocolate dial is amazing.


----------



## nvie

jese1988 said:


> Hi I’m new here and thought of sharing my first acquired rolex. My 31mm date just in pink face and diamond dial. To me it’s more of a sundust depending on the lighting. Second picture (not on my wrist) is more of the actual color. Got this from Heathrow Airport last December 2019 2days before the price increase. I love it though I’m still playing around how to style it because most of my bags and jewelry are in gold color except my wedding rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817535
> View attachment 4817536


Love this combination


----------



## tugcek

nvie said:


> I would prioritize the size over the dial. 31mm with white as the hands seem to disappear within the Rose coloured dial. Perhaps  you can consider paying a bit more for the diamond-set 6. The Chocolate dial is amazing.


I love also the chocolate dial but I would prefer the rhodium dial over the chocolate dial in that combination. Even though they are perfect, I have been focusing on the white dial much more as the others get so much attention comparatively. For now, I want a watch that is more usual and more suitable for everyday use in my workplace, which is a university. I don't want it to be flashy for now so that I can wear it more comfortably. The white dial serves for this kind of use perfectly. It is clean and it blends with the roman numerals very well. Moreover, it might be both classy and sporty according to your style.     

As you say, it would be definitely wiser to have a priority in the size. I realised that if I have any regret in the dial, I can always upgrade it later with some extra charge but if I have any regret or question in the size, I can't change the size easily, I need to sell the watch and buy a new one. This absolutely will cost much more than the change of the dial.


----------



## nvie

tugcek said:


> I love also the chocolate dial but I would prefer the rhodium dial over the chocolate dial in that combination. Even though they are perfect, I have been focusing on the white dial much more as the others get so much attention comparatively. For now, I want a watch that is more usual and more suitable for everyday use in my workplace, which is a university. I don't want it to be flashy for now so that I can wear it more comfortably. The white dial serves for this kind of use perfectly. It is clean and it blends with the roman numerals very well. Moreover, it might be both classy and sporty according to your style.
> 
> As you say, it would be definitely wiser to have a priority in the size. I realised that if I have any regret in the dial, I can always upgrade it later with some extra charge but if I have any regret or question in the size, I can't change the size easily, I need to sell the watch and buy a new one. This absolutely will cost much more than the change of the dial.



Seems like there’s a winner here. White is clean and crisp, a classic on that combination and makes it easier to read too. You won’t regret selecting 31mm. 

I’m biased on the Chocolate dial as it only comes in the Everose Gold version, not the Yellow Gold whereas Rhodium is a available on all combinations


----------



## jese1988

nvie said:


> Love this combination


Thank you


----------



## MaggyH

I actually prefer the 28 on you more than the 31, good luck deciding!





tugcek said:


> Hi everybody again,
> I need help!! I am between two models; 28mm TT RG/SS in sundust dial and 31mm TT RG/SS in white dial.
> 
> I love sundust dial and it is so beautiful but I am not totally sure about the size 28mm.
> 
> I was fan of 31mm but in this case, the dial alternatives are not many since I strictly want roman numerals. I have two options: white and rose dial. I would prefer the white dial over the rose dial.  But honestly, I couldn't love white as much as I love the sundust.
> 
> My perfect configuration would be 31mm RG/SS in sundust dial but unfortunately, there is no such a combination.
> 
> Which one do you like most? I would like to hear you opinions
> 
> View attachment 4814081
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814083
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814084
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814089


----------



## MaggyH

Does anybody know when the next price rise will happen please? Any intel will be appreciated


----------



## tugcek

MaggyH said:


> Does anybody know when the next price rise will happen please? Any intel will be appreciated


I asked this question to the SA last week. She said the price increase of 2020 happened in January so we don’t expect any increase before January, 2021.

However, it might not have to be such a pattern between the increases. This is just an expectation, I guess


----------



## MaggyH

tugcek said:


> I asked this question to the SA last week. She said the price increase of 2020 happened in January so we don’t expect any increase before January, 2021.
> 
> However, it might not have to be such a pattern between the increases. This is just an expectation, I guess


Thank you so much for your reply! I’ve ordered a watch from my AD, but I’m worried the price will increase before it arrives


----------



## tugcek

MaggyH said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I’ve ordered a watch from my AD, but I’m worried the price will increase before it arrives


You are welcome  Which watch have you ordered?


----------



## MaggyH

tugcek said:


> You are welcome  Which watch have you ordered?


I wanted an every day watch, so I have decided to get the OP34 with a blue dial. I don’t even know how long I will have to wait for it, it’s crazy!


----------



## 26Alexandra

jese1988 said:


> Hi I’m new here and thought of sharing my first acquired rolex. My 31mm date just in pink face and diamond dial. To me it’s more of a sundust depending on the lighting. Second picture (not on my wrist) is more of the actual color. Got this from Heathrow Airport last December 2019 2days before the price increase. I love it though I’m still playing around how to style it because most of my bags and jewelry are in gold color except my wedding rings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817535
> View attachment 4817536


Very pretty!
A few weeks ago I ordered the same watch with a blue dial. Can’t wait ‘till it arrives!


----------



## MaggyH

26Alexandra said:


> Very pretty!
> A few weeks ago I ordered the same watch with a blue dial. Can’t wait ‘till it arrives!


Congratulations! Did they give you any indication as to how long it’s going to take?


----------



## jese1988

26Alexandra said:


> Very pretty!
> A few weeks ago I ordered the same watch with a blue dial. Can’t wait ‘till it arrives!


Congratulations! Please take some photos once you have it, I would love to see it.


----------



## early bird

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4701556
> View attachment 4701558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMT Everose size 40. Took advantage of no sales tax because local boutique has been closed and SA had to procure it from another state. Excited to wear it eventually.


BREATHTAKING - honestly! You rarely see this watch on a lady‘s wrist but it is gorgeous!


----------



## Louish

I hope it’s ok to share both of my beautiful watches here 

I have a 26mm Rolex Datejust in rose gold, pink dial, Roman numerals, fluted bezel. This is my “best” watch. This week I had my second beauty shipped to me from Geneva (it was a special order placed in March). It’s a 28mm Tudor Style in SS with stick markers & fluted bezel. I’m expecting this to be my “everyday” watch. I love the craftsmanship & weight of my new Tudor -  would definitely consider another, perhaps with a black dial


----------



## MaggyH

Louish said:


> I hope it’s ok to share both of my beautiful watches here
> 
> I have a 26mm Rolex Datejust in rose gold, pink dial, Roman numerals, fluted bezel. This is my “best” watch. This week I had my second beauty shipped to me from Geneva (it was a special order placed in March). It’s a 28mm Tudor Style in SS with stick markers & fluted bezel. I’m expecting this to be my “everyday” watch. I love the craftsmanship & weight of my new Tudor -  would definitely consider another, perhaps with a black dial
> 
> View attachment 4823537
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823538


Stunning watches, congratulations!!


----------



## the1ittlethings

I have extremely tiny wrists but wanted a somewhat sportier watch to add to my Datejust 31. Finally found this preloved beauty!


----------



## MaggyH

the1ittlethings said:


> I have extremely tiny wrists but wanted a somewhat sportier watch to add to my Datejust 31. Finally found this preloved beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4825049


Great watch! Is that the 36 Explorer?


----------



## oranGetRee

Today’s combo
This watch has been with me for several years, still one of my favs


----------



## Passerine123

oranGetRee said:


> Today’s combo
> This watch has been with me for several years, still one of my favs
> 
> View attachment 4825580


Is that yellow or everose gold? I can't always tell the difference.


----------



## oranGetRee

Passerine123 said:


> Is that yellow or everose gold? I can't always tell the difference.



Everose


----------



## marie132

MaggyH said:


> Please help me, which one should I go for? The champagne is available, the blue I will have to order and wait for a few months.
> 
> View attachment 4787737
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787739


The darker face looks so clean and beautiful, totally worth the wait, imho!


----------



## MaggyH

marie132 said:


> The darker face looks so clean and beautiful, totally worth the wait, imho!


Thank you so much Marie! I have actually just received a call from my AD, it has arrived! I will go collect it on Monday  Although  am still torn between this one and a Date 34 with a blue face..


----------



## marie132

MaggyH said:


> Thank you so much Marie! I have actually just received a call from my AD, it has arrived! I will go collect it on Monday  Although  am still torn between this one and a Date 34 with a blue face..


This one is so simple and clean. I am not into the date one because of the magnifying glass. I know older models don't have the magnifying glass, and they look better imo. Between this one and the date, I would pick this one 100%.


----------



## MaggyH

marie132 said:


> This one is so simple and clean. I am not into the date one because of the magnifying glass. I know older models don't have the magnifying glass, and they look better imo. Between this one and the date, I would pick this one 100%.


You've been so helpful! I have been thinking the same, on one hand I like the flutted bezel of the Date, but on the other hand I really do not understand why they are charging 2350 eur more for the date/bezel on a watch that looks almost identical to the OP.


----------



## marie132

MaggyH said:


> You've been so helpful! I have been thinking the same, on one hand I like the flutted bezel of the Date, but on the other hand I really do not understand why they are charging 2350 eur more for the date/bezel on a watch that looks almost identical to the OP.


Glad I could help! Do post a mod pic when you get your watch!!!


----------



## MaggyH

marie132 said:


> Glad I could help! Do post a mod pic when you get your watch!!!


Thank you Marie, I will do so


----------



## saligator

CiaoStella said:


> I really want to see a photo, please



This is the image with them on the salesperson. Mine is the one on the right. I thought that I wanted the one on the left, but that "6" seemed too glitzy for me, and I didn't think it would stand the test of time.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Love that green dial, either way!


----------



## MaggyH

saligator said:


> This is the image with them on the salesperson. Mine is the one on the right. I thought that I wanted the one on the left, but that "6" seemed too glitzy for me, and I didn't think it would stand the test of time.
> 
> View attachment 4825996


Both are very pretty, it must have been a very tough choice to make


----------



## the1ittlethings

MaggyH said:


> Great watch! Is that the 36 Explorer?


Yes it is! I can't wear anything larger than 36 so had to look for this specific model as I really love the look.


----------



## MaggyH

marie132 said:


> Glad I could help! Do post a mod pic when you get your watch!!!


My watch has finally arrived, so I went to collect it from my AD


----------



## marie132

MaggyH said:


> My watch has finally arrived, so I went to collect it from my AD
> 
> View attachment 4827305


It looks stunning! Great choice!


----------



## Cool Breeze

MaggyH said:


> My watch has finally arrived, so I went to collect it from my AD
> 
> View attachment 4827305


It is stunning!  Wear it in good health


----------



## EmilyM111

My very first one


----------



## uhpharm01

nikka007 said:


> My very first one
> 
> View attachment 4832460


congrats. What is size that? Thanks!


----------



## Jewwels

Haven’t worn this in awhile but admiring it today...


----------



## EmilyM111

uhpharm01 said:


> congrats. What is size that? Thanks!


Thank you. 31


----------



## Cinnamon718

kenix_02 said:


> I have the two tone white dial Daytona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791547



Where is your bracelet from? It's gorgeous!


----------



## tugcek

And finally, I got mine


----------



## Babsiegirl

tugcek said:


> And finally, I got mine
> 
> View attachment 4837141


We’re twinning!! Looks great and I hope you love yours as much as I do mine!! Congrats.


----------



## essiedub

nikka007 said:


> My very first one
> 
> View attachment 4832460


That’s truly special! Such an atypical color! Love love


----------



## EmilyM111

essiedub said:


> That’s truly special! Such an atypical color! Love love


Thank you


----------



## ladidalola

Hi everyone! My husband got me my first rolex for my 40th birthday  It's a lady date just 28 with diamond markers on a mop Dial  I'm over the moon! I can't stop staring at it!


----------



## Jewwels

Congrats and happy bday!
Your rings and watch look just like mine!


----------



## Jewwels

How big is your center diamond in your engagement ring?


----------



## ladidalola

Jewwels said:


> Congrats and happy bday!
> Your rings and watch look just like mine!


Yay twinning!


----------



## ladidalola

Jewwels said:


> How big is your center diamond in your engagement ring?


Just a little over a carat. Around 1.05, I think. My ring size is 4.


----------



## Jewwels

ladidalola said:


> Just a little over a carat. Around 1.05, I think. My ring size is 4.


Nice!
Mine is a little over 2 carats 
Will send a pic later


----------



## Jewwels

ladidalola said:


> Just a little over a carat. Around 1.05, I think. My ring size is 4.


Our rings look a lot alike!


----------



## ladidalola

Jewwels said:


> Our rings look a lot alike!
> 
> View attachment 4839551


Wow you're right! We have almost the same set   your centre stone is huge!


----------



## Jewwels

I haven’t seen many rings set like ours but  yours is gorgeous!! Enjoy your new watch and beautiful wedding set!!


----------



## banglesnbells

the day date does catch good light and reflects/glimmers nicely!


----------



## banglesnbells

It glimmers and shines - you will love it!


----------



## kbou412

Natalie Gnaniah said:


> Hi everyone, would like to know your thoughts on this one please.



What Rolex boutique did you find this particular style at?


----------



## riyeu

My Datejust 31mm.


----------



## early bird

Yasmin123 said:


> This is my diamond rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843289
> View attachment 4843290
> View attachment 4843291
> View attachment 4843289
> View attachment 4843290
> View attachment 4843291


COOL - and now show us all together please!


----------



## FunBagz

Yasmin123 said:


> I was trying to upload a video but here it doesn't work



A still photo would be great!  All the rings and the "rolex"!  Surely you can post that since you've posted pics of each individual piece


----------



## keodi

nikka007 said:


> My very first one
> 
> View attachment 4832460


beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## kbou412

Natalie Gnaniah said:


> Hi everyone, would like to know your thoughts on this one please.


 
I love this watch! What boutique was this available at?


----------



## tugcek

kbou412 said:


> I love this watch! What boutique was this available at?


Hi,

Actually, you might not find this particular model in ADs now. Rolex updated Datejust 31mm, all stainless steel watches nearly a week ago and this particular configuration is not available anymore. Maybe you can visit any AD nearby and request this watch. They can check the availability of it in Rolex. If you are so lucky, maybe there is one available, but just one month ago, I was told that the availability of the all stainless watches had been limited since Rolex would come up with an update on these. And as I said before this update happened last week. You can just check the new configurations available on the website.

The other solution could be looking at preloved market for this particular watch if you are not interested in the new watches. Anyway, the best thing you can do could be visiting an AD and discussing your options with them.


----------



## so_sofya1985

I have recently bought a new submariner 41mm for my husband and put myself on a wish list for brown/black gmt everose! Hopefully I’ll get it sooner than later 


This is the watch I want to add to my collection now:


----------



## so_sofya1985

I already have an everose day date with rubies and a two tone yellow gold champagne face with diamonds Daytona. I reckon the gmt would be a cool addition - do you ladies approve? I tried someone’s wish order at the store: please give me your opinion.


----------



## danielG

It looks great, but this beauty seems to be a bit big for your wrist


----------



## danielG

so_sofya1985 said:


> I already have an everose day date with rubies and a two tone yellow gold champagne face with diamonds Daytona. I reckon the gmt would be a cool addition - do you ladies approve? I tried someone’s wish order at the store: please give me your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846866


It looks great, but it seems to be a bit big for your wrist


----------



## so_sofya1985

danielG said:


> It looks great, but it seems to be a bit big for your wrist


Hi DanielG! Thank you for your input! I think it’s the angle I am holding my hand at, because the face of the watch isn’t wider than my wrist (I think that is the rule they have at Rolex to see if the watch is right for you ?). 
Can I get away with it or does it look like I took it off my husbands wrist? (Who by the way has the same size wrists )


----------



## so_sofya1985

Tempo said:


> Boating season started! Yacht ladies switch to pro gear: Rolex GMT Master ll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4755565


Hi there, I see you love your Rolex watches too and need your opinion. 
I have placed a wish for an everose gmt ii and already own a yg-steel Daytona and a everose day date. How do you find this watch? Is it for sports strictly? Or can you get away with wearing it for dinner etc? Also, how do you compare it to Daytona In terms of size? They are both 40mm but Daytona feels more of an elegant watch. Basically, if you don’t mind, please share all you can about GMT ii! I love the watch but just want to make sure I will wear it often rather than leave it for my “sporty” days


----------



## so_sofya1985

FunBagz said:


> A still photo would be great!  All the rings and the "rolex"!  Surely you can post that since you've posted pics of each individual piece


I smell a rat


----------



## Tempo

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hi there, I see you love your Rolex watches too and need your opinion.
> I have placed a wish for an everose gmt ii and already own a yg-steel Daytona and a everose day date. How do you find this watch? Is it for sports strictly? Or can you get away with wearing it for dinner etc? Also, how do you compare it to Daytona In terms of size? They are both 40mm but Daytona feels more of an elegant watch. Basically, if you don’t mind, please share all you can about GMT ii! I love the watch but just want to make sure I will wear it often rather than leave it for my “sporty” days


I'd like to be very honest with you. I wear the watch maybe twice a year. Simply because it is extremely sporty and also big. According to my observations, if it looks too big or not, has nothing to do with the size of the wrist or the height. It simply suits some women and it just doesn't suit some. For me it's so-so. Since I don't know you personally, it is very difficult to say whether you are a GMT lady or not. Just stand in front of a mirror with the watch on your wrist and ask yourself if you will come across as you would like to. Don't know if this is a helpful quote, but as I said, it is difficult to judge from a distance.


----------



## Tempo

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hi there, I see you love your Rolex watches too and need your opinion.
> I have placed a wish for an everose gmt ii and already own a yg-steel Daytona and a everose day date. How do you find this watch? Is it for sports strictly? Or can you get away with wearing it for dinner etc? Also, how do you compare it to Daytona In terms of size? They are both 40mm but Daytona feels more of an elegant watch. Basically, if you don’t mind, please share all you can about GMT ii! I love the watch but just want to make sure I will wear it often rather than leave it for my “sporty” days


I think I have to correct my assessment. I was just looking for some photos of you. I think you and a GMT would be a damn sexy combination.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Tempo said:


> I think I have to correct my assessment. I was just looking for some photos of you. I think you and a GMT would be a damn sexy combination.


Thank you for both of your messages. It is a shame you wear it so little, as I like how it looks with your bling!
I too think I can pull it off as I have thin wrists but shovel hands! but I wonder if it is right to get this watch only for the sports days....

Out of curiosity, when did you start building your Rolex collection and how many you have and what are your all times favourites?


----------



## Tempo

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you for both of your messages. It is a shame you wear it so little, as I like how it looks with your bling!
> I too think I can pull it off as I have thin wrists but shovel hands! but I wonder if it is right to get this watch only for the sports days....
> 
> Out of curiosity, when did you start building your Rolex collection and how many you have and what are your all times favourites?


In your case, I wouldn't limit the watch to sporty outfits. You're a very feminine person, so the appeal is probably much more in contrast to the masculine Rolex. Especially when you combine the watch with very elegant clothes, the mix could look pretty hot.
My own Rolex collection started about 20 years ago (as always, the first one was a gift, I think the second and third too, and then came the virus). I currently have 10 of them but that changes. Sometimes I stumble across an interesting model and then I can't resist, on the other hand, it's very difficult for me to part with these things, even if I rarely wear them.
In the meantime, however, I'm more interested in other brands, such as Audemars Piguet or Patek Philippe.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Tempo said:


> In your case, I wouldn't limit the watch to sporty outfits. You're a very feminine person, so the appeal is probably much more in contrast to the masculine Rolex. Especially when you combine the watch with very elegant clothes, the mix could look pretty hot.
> My own Rolex collection started about 20 years ago (as always, the first one was a gift, I think the second and third too, and then came the virus). I currently have 10 of them but that changes. Sometimes I stumble across an interesting model and then I can't resist, on the other hand, it's very difficult for me to part with these things, even if I rarely wear them.
> In the meantime, however, I'm more interested in other brands, such as Audemars Piguet or Patek Philippe.


Out of interest, how many watches do you have?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Tempo said:


> In your case, I wouldn't limit the watch to sporty outfits. You're a very feminine person, so the appeal is probably much more in contrast to the masculine Rolex. Especially when you combine the watch with very elegant clothes, the mix could look pretty hot.
> My own Rolex collection started about 20 years ago (as always, the first one was a gift, I think the second and third too, and then came the virus). I currently have 10 of them but that changes. Sometimes I stumble across an interesting model and then I can't resist, on the other hand, it's very difficult for me to part with these things, even if I rarely wear them.
> In the meantime, however, I'm more interested in other brands, such as Audemars Piguet or Patek Philippe.


Looking forward to seeing more stunning pictures of your jewellery and watch collections! Thanks again for the input! Hopefully I’ll get the gmt soon!


----------



## Tempo

so_sofya1985 said:


> Out of interest, how many watches do you have?


Wrong question(lol)! Way too many - all in all I think it must be close to twenty! (.....and I always wear the same 5 or 6)


----------



## Gourmetgal

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hi DanielG! Thank you for your input! I think it’s the angle I am holding my hand at, because the face of the watch isn’t wider than my wrist (I think that is the rule they have at Rolex to see if the watch is right for you ?).
> Can I get away with it or does it look like I took it off my husbands wrist? (Who by the way has the same size wrists )


I think the guideline is the case shouldn’t be wider than the wrist more for comfort, wearability and sizing of the band.


----------



## Tempo

Gourmetgal said:


> I think the guideline is the case shouldn’t be wider than the wrist more for comfort, wearability and sizing of the band.


Beauty must suffer!(lol)


----------



## bagaholicxoxo

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My first and only Rolex datejust! Still loving it since the day I got it back in 2016.  Wore it everyday since and never taken it off


What size is this ? 28?


----------



## bagaholicxoxo

LVinCali said:


> View attachment 4666989
> 
> 
> I finally got my own!  I bought a preowned Rolex around 6 years ago (the gold 26mm).  I loved it, but knew I wanted to get my own new one and always had problems reading the gold hands on a gold dial. I waited for my 15th wedding anniversary (well sort of, it’s in September this year) to get a new one.  I think I spent an hour debating between 2 with domed bezels and oyster bands because I thought I should go more sporty.  Then I went across the street to another Rolex store and after 2 minutes knew I what I loved.  The chocolate dial did nothing for me on the Rolex website, but in person I love it with the everose.  For the first time, I slept with my watch on last night.


What size is the new one ?


----------



## bagaholicxoxo

tiyawna said:


> I decided to treat myself to an early birthday gift. I’ve been watching this thread but I’m happy to finally be able to post. I went the certified preowned route for my first Rolex and couldn’t be happier. I wanted something dainty and feminine and thought this one was perfect. I’m already thinking about my next watch lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4622759


Is this a 26? Or 28?


----------



## bagaholicxoxo

KellyNZ said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. Here is my new watch.


Is this a 28?


----------



## LVinCali

bagaholic1974 said:


> What size is the new one ?


 
28


----------



## banglesnbells

My spouse has decided to begin wearing my gold day date.  Any ideas what nail polish(es) would compliment it?  TIA!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

bagaholic1974 said:


> What size is this ? 28?


26 if not mistaken


----------



## danielG

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hi DanielG! Thank you for your input! I think it’s the angle I am holding my hand at, because the face of the watch isn’t wider than my wrist (I think that is the rule they have at Rolex to see if the watch is right for you ?).
> Can I get away with it or does it look like I took it off my husbands wrist? (Who by the way has the same size wrists )



IMO it's also a matter of how the further course of your forearm is. if it stays as slim as it is at the front of your wrist, it's something different than when your forearm gets stronger towards the elbow and gets bigger. i know it sounds strange, but maybe you know what i mean.


----------



## so_sofya1985

danielG said:


> IMO it's also a matter of how the further course of your forearm is. if it stays as slim as it is at the front of your wrist, it's something different than when your forearm gets stronger towards the elbow and gets bigger. i know it sounds strange, but maybe you know what i mean.


Yes I get it! I used to be a semi pro In boxing so I have big shoulders and strong arms so all in all it should balance no?


----------



## Jrp1270

Hi everyone!

I’m hoping you guys can help me with your input about a rolex (there’s no one else that is at wise about this topic in my life lol)

i have been stuck on which color rolex face to get. I wear lots of jewelry and thought I’d share some photos of my jewelry lineup and hopefully you guys can give me some feedback on the which watch face color matches best.

pleaseeee and thank you!


----------



## the1ittlethings

Jrp1270 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m hoping you guys can help me with your input about a rolex (there’s no one else that is at wise about this topic in my life lol)
> 
> i have been stuck on which color rolex face to get. I wear lots of jewelry and thought I’d share some photos of my jewelry lineup and hopefully you guys can give me some feedback on the which watch face color matches best.
> 
> pleaseeee and thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4851260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851267


Absolutely love your style! I personally love the datejust blue and rhodium. I own the datejust 31 in the rhodium and it goes well with pretty much any outfit. Tough choice but looking forward to seeing what you decide on!


----------



## ltran4

This is my first Rolex, 36mm. Looking to buy another. Should I size down?


----------



## Jrp1270

Awww thank you so much!

Wow! I didn’t think the blue dial would go with all my jewelry! I’ll look into the Rhodium. The AD near me has the blck and I’m feeling pretty tempted! 

Any other suggestions? Come on, don’t be shy... ☺️ 



the1ittlethings said:


> Absolutely love your style! I personally love the datejust blue and rhodium. I own the datejust 31 in the rhodium and it goes well with pretty much any outfit. Tough choice but looking forward to seeing what you decide on!


----------



## the1ittlethings

Jrp1270 said:


> Awww thank you so much!
> 
> Wow! I didn’t think the blue dial would go with all my jewelry! I’ll look into the Rhodium. The AD near me has the blck and I’m feeling pretty tempted!
> 
> Any other suggestions? Come on, don’t be shy... ☺


Haha my husband had the blue datejust 41 and loved it. Attaching a photo of my rhodium one here that I found on a trip to Tokyo back in 2017. I actually prefer the mens watches except i have super tiny wrists that can only wear up to 36mm, so I also got an older Explorer 114270 that I swap with other straps to change things up . The datejust sunburst dials are beautiful though. Also they just released a whole bunch of new watches with fun colours so you might want to take a look at the website for other options!


----------



## QTbebe

ltran4 said:


> This is my first Rolex, 36mm. Looking to buy another. Should I size down?
> 
> View attachment 4851617


Yes size down, a 31 in bi-color the oils be lovely


----------



## vixen18

ltran4 said:


> This is my first Rolex, 36mm. Looking to buy another. Should I size down?
> 
> View attachment 4851617


She’s a beauty 

No, don’t size down. You carry this size off very well


----------



## Taiwo92

ltran4 said:


> This is my first Rolex, 36mm. Looking to buy another. Should I size down?
> 
> View attachment 4851617


Nope, this size is


----------



## Gourmetgal

ltran4 said:


> This is my first Rolex, 36mm. Looking to buy another. Should I size down?
> 
> View attachment 4851617


I would say yes for sure especially if the watch tries to spin around on your wrist or if it is uncomfortable.  Why do you ask?  Do you feel this one is too big?  For your next watch you may want a smaller size just to have a another point of difference.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Jrp1270 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m hoping you guys can help me with your input about a rolex (there’s no one else that is at wise about this topic in my life lol)
> 
> i have been stuck on which color rolex face to get. I wear lots of jewelry and thought I’d share some photos of my jewelry lineup and hopefully you guys can give me some feedback on the which watch face color matches best.
> 
> pleaseeee and thank you!
> 
> Love your style as well...I like the blue, too but perhaps consider the diamond markers?  As shown looks a little masculine.
> View attachment 4851260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851261
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851264
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851265
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851267


----------



## Jrp1270

Would love your votes! 

1. Blue
2. Black
3. Rhodium + Rose Gold


----------



## miss_chiff

@Jrp1270  #3 is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Rhodium and rose gold now that I see it on you!


----------



## kemilia

#3. 

I am a two-tone gal whether it's rose or yellow (mine is yellow w/ss). Your skin tone works nicely with the warmer metals, imo, but get what YOU love.


----------



## hb925

I'm loving the black on you.


----------



## taya19

Hello everyone. I'm wondering if I can change the face of my watch.  I bought mine around 2 years ago and I feel the silver dail is too dull and would like to change to maybe a green or a black  face instead.  Not sure if the colours are available for size 28. Anyone know if this service is available?


----------



## Gourmetgal

Probably, just take it to an AD.


----------



## Hq8

oranGetRee said:


> Today’s combo
> This watch has been with me for several years, still one of my favs
> 
> View attachment 4825580


What is dial color?


----------



## Hq8

Mauvaise said:


> My (almost) daily wear since receiving it in July.   I love this watch.  Almost went with the regular tick/lume markers, but decided on the diamonds and I'm so glad I did.  It's really a stunning piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4674048
> View attachment 4674049


Hi can I know what is the size is it 36? Steel and yellow gold... I want to order but can not imagine the color because not available in rolex shops


----------



## Dahellyouwant

Finally had to courage to wear this beauty to work today. I was afraid of getting scratches on it since this is my first and only Rolex.


----------



## Lodpah

I have the Oyster Perpetual with Black Face. Can't complain, it was a gift but I love it.


----------



## ice75

Hi everyone, just want to check whether anyone here still wear their 26mm Datejust lady's watch?


----------



## Gourmetgal

Dahellyouwant said:


> Finally had to courage to wear this beauty to work today. I was afraid of getting scratches on it since this is my first and only Rolex.
> What an unusual dial.  Is this new or vintage?
> View attachment 4873095


----------



## uhpharm01

I wished that the Julible bracelet looked good on me but it doesn't. But I do like the look of the Oystery Bracelet.


----------



## paruparo

ice75 said:


> Hi everyone, just want to check whether anyone here still wear their 26mm Datejust lady's watch?


Had a 26 a few years ago and sold it. I know the current trend is bigger size watches for women, but Recently got myself a Lady Datejust 28mm. I think the smaller size makes it more like jewelry, which i like for this specific watch. The 26 was a tad too small, i started having trouble seeing the numbers as i got older lol (40 now, had the 26 in my 20’s).


----------



## Dahellyouwant

Gourmetgal said:


> What an unusual dial. Is this new or vintage?


It's new. Only available in 34 mm oyster bracelet. I like how it's different and haven't see many people wearing it


----------



## Dahellyouwant

Forgot to add . . . thats there's also different color dial. Only downside is that the bracelet cannot be replace with a jubilee one.


----------



## ice75

paruparo said:


> Had a 26 a few years ago and sold it. I know the current trend is bigger size watches for women, but Recently got myself a Lady Datejust 28mm. I think the smaller size makes it more like jewelry, which i like for this specific watch. The 26 was a tad too small, i started having trouble seeing the numbers as i got older lol (40 now, had the 26 in my 20’s).


I still have my 26mm with me.Im now 46 years old and I’m still wearing my 26mm at times. Had bought a 31mm few years back.Just thinking whether I should keep my 26mm.


----------



## may0112

My first rolex ever


----------



## keodi

Ms.Mojo said:


> I posted in this thread 5 years ago when I bought my first Rolex. I had purchased a Milgauss which I regretted buying after a year or so. I traded it in last week for a Datejust 36" Silver Dial. I am beyond thrilled with my new watch. I have a very casual lifestyle and this fits me perfectly. I also have a Cartier Tank Solo so feel these two are perfect to rotate between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644254
> View attachment 4644255


Beautiful upgrade! I own 34mm Air king which I rotate between this and my Cartier tank solo. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## SWlife

may0112 said:


> My first rolex ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878771


I have the very same Rolex in 35mm. It’s my first and only Rolex, I bought it preloved as my retirement gift to myself. I only take it off to shower, even sleep with it on. I plan to use the heck out of it. She & I are both going to use ourselves hard before we take the dirt nap.


----------



## My 3 Zees

Hi All - this thread has been so helpful to me!  I wanted to ask for your candid opinions.  This watch is on its way to me (pre owned).  The pink caught my eye, and I love that it is from 1973-1974, and seems to still be in great condition.  Thoughts on the pink?  Pretty and unique?  Or not really?  I can return it.  Thank you!


----------



## keodi

ltran4 said:


> This is my first Rolex, 36mm. Looking to buy another. Should I size down?
> 
> View attachment 4851617


Nope, this size is perfect on you!


vixen18 said:


> She’s a beauty
> 
> No, don’t size down. You carry this size off very well


Agreed!


Taiwo92 said:


> Nope, this size is


I agree it looks great on her!


Jrp1270 said:


> Would love your votes!
> 
> 1. Blue
> 2. Black
> 3. Rhodium + Rose Gold
> 
> View attachment 4853747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853748
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853749


I like #2 the best!


----------



## keodi

My 3 Zees said:


> Hi All - this thread has been so helpful to me!  I wanted to ask for your candid opinions.  This watch is on its way to me (pre owned).  The pink caught my eye, and I love that it is from 1973-1974, and seems to still be in great condition.  Thoughts on the pink?  Pretty and unique?  Or not really?  I can return it.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4880564


Beautiful watch! congratulations!


----------



## Ethengdurst

My stack last week for outdoor dining with bffs.


----------



## officiallilna

My first rolex  two toned daytona with champagne diamond dial.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## My 3 Zees

KellyNZ said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum. Here is my new watch.


Your 28mm grey datejust is beautiful!!  I am considering the dark grey 28mm as well, and I believe it would be the same color since you purchased yours just last year.  Is yours stainless steel?  Or does it have gold as well?  Any regrets with the dark grey color?  I was also considering the 28mm pink, but the pictures I have seen of it look more champagne/gold than pink.  Thank you for any opinions you can provide!


----------



## paruparo

ice75 said:


> I still have my 26mm with me.Im now 46 years old and I’m still wearing my 26mm at times. Had bought a 31mm few years back.Just thinking whether I should keep my 26mm.


My eyesight has gotten worse over the years, so it was a bit of a pain to see the smaller time markers LOL.


----------



## keodi

I tried on this watch when i stopped into an AD last week. I tought about trading in pre-2015 my Air King for it, but I changed my mind.


----------



## My 3 Zees

keodi said:


> I tried on this watch when i stopped into an AD last week. I tought about trading in pre-2015 my Air King for it, but I changed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894672


that is gorgeous!  But i bet your Air King is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Spicy87

Oh my gosh, I just bought a Rolex. This was a pretty spontaneous purchase.


----------



## Katrina 3

Spicy87 said:


> Oh my gosh, I just bought a Rolex. This was a pretty spontaneous purchase.
> 
> View attachment 4896936


Congrats !! It’s beautiful


----------



## Spicy87

Katrina 3 said:


> Congrats !! It’s beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## KellyNZ

My 3 Zees said:


> Your 28mm grey datejust is beautiful!!  I am considering the dark grey 28mm as well, and I believe it would be the same color since you purchased yours just last year.  Is yours stainless steel?  Or does it have gold as well?  Any regrets with the dark grey color?  I was also considering the 28mm pink, but the pictures I have seen of it look more champagne/gold than pink.  Thank you for any opinions you can provide!


Yes, mine is stainless steel. And absolute no regrets with the dark grey dial, I wouldn't have chosen any other colors.


----------



## KellyNZ

bagaholic1974 said:


> Is this a 28?


Yes it is. Sorry for the late reply, only just got back to the site.


----------



## Volvomom

Jrp1270 said:


> Would love your votes!
> 
> 1. Blue
> 2. Black
> 3. Rhodium + Rose Gold
> 
> View attachment 4853747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853748
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853749


I love the blue and rose gold....... gorgeous


----------



## keodi

Spicy87 said:


> Oh my gosh, I just bought a Rolex. This was a pretty spontaneous purchase.
> 
> View attachment 4896936


Congratulations! simple classic, and beautiful!


----------



## Spicy87

keodi said:


> Congratulations! simple classic, and beautiful!



Thank you! I was hoping to get on a waitlist, but they had one in stock and I have no impulse control.  

It also got its first scratch on the clasp, so I guess it‘s truly mine now.


----------



## Princessdhea

Been with me for a year and still love my Rolex so much!


----------



## Jamie100

First wedding anniversary gift from hubby.


----------



## hammerofdawn

The OP is a hit.


----------



## Solday

I’m so in love with this watch
It took me 3 years to finally decide what new watch to buy
This is my rolex day date 36 in yellow gold with green dial


----------



## kemilia

Solday said:


> I’m so in love with this watch
> It took me 3 years to finally decide what new watch to buy
> This is my rolex day date 36 in yellow gold with green dial
> 
> View attachment 4911055
> View attachment 4911055


Beautiful, love the green dial!


----------



## Solday

kemilia said:


> Beautiful, love the green dial!



Thank you dear!


----------



## miniwatt

Got my first Rolex yesterday, an Oyster Perpetual Datejust 31, yellow gold/steel with champagne dial, and nervously wore it today for first time.


----------



## Cool Breeze

miniwatt said:


> Got my first Rolex yesterday, an Oyster Perpetual Datejust 31, yellow gold/steel with champagne dial, and nervously wore it today for first time.
> 
> View attachment 4911437
> View attachment 4911441


Congratulations!  It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Solday said:


> I’m so in love with this watch
> It took me 3 years to finally decide what new watch to buy
> This is my rolex day date 36 in yellow gold with green dial
> 
> View attachment 4911055
> View attachment 4911055


Love this color combo. It looks even better IRL... DH has this, sans diamonds of course!


----------



## Solday

Gourmetgal said:


> Love this color combo. It looks even better IRL... DH has this, sans diamonds of course!



yes, it doesI prefer AP or PP for the money the same watch with diamonds costs in Europe. The price in Europe is around 30-40% higher than in US or Canada


----------



## Gourmetgal

Solday said:


> yes, it doesI prefer AP or PP for the money the same watch with diamonds costs in Europe. The price in Europe is around 30-40% higher than in US or Canada


I don’t understand.


----------



## EBMIC

Solday said:


> I’m so in love with this watch
> It took me 3 years to finally decide what new watch to buy
> This is my rolex day date 36 in yellow gold with green dial
> 
> View attachment 4911055
> View attachment 4911055


Stunning!!!


----------



## EBMIC

miniwatt said:


> Got my first Rolex yesterday, an Oyster Perpetual Datejust 31, yellow gold/steel with champagne dial, and nervously wore it today for first time.
> 
> View attachment 4911437
> View attachment 4911441


Beautiful ☺️


----------



## EBMIC

ltran4 said:


> This is my first Rolex, 36mm. Looking to buy another. Should I size down?
> 
> View attachment 4851617


Looks great!!


----------



## EBMIC

so_sofya1985 said:


> I already have an everose day date with rubies and a two tone yellow gold champagne face with diamonds Daytona. I reckon the gmt would be a cool addition - do you ladies approve? I tried someone’s wish order at the store: please give me your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846866


Love this on you!!


----------



## mewt

Already have a 36mm sporty breitling so decided to go completely opposite this time with an ultra dressy 26mm rolex. I really like the presidential bracelet since I grew up seeing my dad wear one. Now we can match!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Grateful for two awesome SAs... now DH will get both the Batgirl _and _the Hulk for Christmas


----------



## Yodabest

taya19 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm wondering if I can change the face of my watch.  I bought mine around 2 years ago and I feel the silver dail is too dull and would like to change to maybe a green or a black  face instead.  Not sure if the colours are available for size 28. Anyone know if this service is available?
> 
> View attachment 4857937



I have this combo and don’t find it at al dull. I think its a classic look that you don’t have to worry will look dated.


----------



## TeriyakiGro

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4933012
> 
> View attachment 4933014
> 
> Grateful for two awesome SAs... now DH will get both the Batgirl _and _the Hulk for Christmas


How did you get these? Did you have a relationship with the SAs? I'm trying to find my husband one of these and it seems impossible.


----------



## Ethengdurst

TeriyakiGro said:


> How did you get these? Did you have a relationship with the SAs? I'm trying to find my husband one of these and it seems impossible.


Yes we’ve known these SAs for quite a while and have purchase history already. So it does take time, patience and unfortunately more money to get these offers where I’m at. Good luck hun!


----------



## Louish

I’ve not shared my watches in a while. I have two “dressy watches” which I wear when I go out - a SS 28mm Tudor Style & a RG 26mm Rolex datejust. You can tell I love a fluted bezel!!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Louish said:


> I’ve not shared my watches in a while. I have two “dressy watches” which I wear when I go out - a SS 28mm Tudor Style & a RG 26mm Rolex datejust. You can tell I love a fluted bezel!!
> 
> View attachment 4935321
> 
> View attachment 4935343





Almost twins...‍♀️


----------



## Louish

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4936880
> 
> Almost twins...‍♀


Yes! I love Rolex’s rose gold. It’s so warm


----------



## JennRN

Presidential 40mm yellow gold silver face. Thank you all for your inspiration! I waited a long, long time for this special purchase.


----------



## krawford

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4936880
> 
> Almost twins...‍♀


Gorgeous!!  What size is that?


----------



## Gourmetgal

31


----------



## purseinsanity

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4933012
> 
> View attachment 4933014
> 
> Grateful for two awesome SAs... now DH will get both the Batgirl _and _the Hulk for Christmas


Wow, you are a good wife!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Louish said:


> Yes! I love Rolex’s rose gold. It’s so warm


And doesn't fade like Cartier's!


----------



## krawford

Ended up getting this right before Christmas. Early birthday gift actually.  31 mm   2020 model


----------



## bisousx

For ladies who were debating between 31mm and 36mm, how/why did you pick your decision?


----------



## originalheather

bisousx said:


> For ladies who were debating between 31mm and 36mm, how/why did you pick your decision?



I went for 36mm because it best suited my style. I’ve always been drawn to larger watches (I used to wear my dad’s watches when I was 10!) so I set aside any trends and went with what was going to be timeless (pun intended) for me personally.


----------



## Rockysmom

Here’s mine. 31mm rose/grey and 31mm SS with diamonds. I financed both through Tourneau for 0% which was awesome


----------



## Rockysmom

bisousx said:


> For ladies who were debating between 31mm and 36mm, how/why did you pick your decision?


I choose 31 because I can wear it stacked with other jewelry. I felt like the 36mm I would only wear by itself. The salesperson kept trying to sell me on 36 but it was a lot more $ than I wanted to spend.


----------



## bisousx

Rockysmom said:


> I choose 31 because I can wear it stacked with other jewelry. I felt like the 36mm I would only wear by itself. The salesperson kept trying to sell me on 36 but it was a lot more $ than I wanted to spend.



Thank you. I’m so torn.

In the full length mirror, the 36 seemed more natural for my body type. I don’t know if it’s because I’m so used to seeing large watches on women now.

My husband is adamant that the 31 is more subtle and classic.

I’d also like to be able to layer my jewelry, but am scared it will be too small and I will eventually regret either size, whichever one I choose.


----------



## saligator

I've posted one on here before. Not sure where it is. This is on the salesperson's wrist.


----------



## saligator

Louish said:


> I’ve not shared my watches in a while. I have two “dressy watches” which I wear when I go out - a SS 28mm Tudor Style & a RG 26mm Rolex datejust. You can tell I love a fluted bezel!!
> 
> View attachment 4935321
> 
> View attachment 4935343


That rose gold! So pretty!


----------



## CiaoStella

bisousx said:


> For ladies who were debating between 31mm and 36mm, how/why did you pick your decision?


I was torn. The 31, too small. The 36, too large.
I went with the 34.


----------



## Yodabest

bisousx said:


> For ladies who were debating between 31mm and 36mm, how/why did you pick your decision?



Watch styles go in and out, I felt the 31 was like the perfect “goldilocks” just right size that I’ll never regret owning. I also think that larger watches tend to look more masculine, even though it’s a style.

I should add, I have a relatively small-ish wrist (I was between a size 16 and 17 in Cartier Love and went with the 17, for reference). Depending on the size of your wrist, 31 may look small.


----------



## LucyMadrid

It is mybhusband's. Now he is wearing another watch and I am using this one to work. I like it for the size of the sphere.


----------



## Jetta

For me 31 is very perfect size


----------



## saligator

Jetta said:


> For me 31 is very perfect size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961937



Yes! I am very happy with my 31 also!


----------



## Swanky

bisousx said:


> For ladies who were debating between 31mm and 36mm, how/why did you pick your decision?


 I have small wrists (about 14cm) and am 5’2”,  and wasn’t looking for a statement watch but something I’d never tire of and be able to wear with dressier clothes or tennis skirts lol
31mm is perfect for that, for me. 
The 36 is more of a statement size to me.

Here’s mine I posted a long time ago:



Swanky said:


> I thought I'd posted this already but I had a recent PM asking me about it and now I can't find my post?
> 
> It's a few years old now, still love it.


----------



## LucyMadrid

I bought my rolex years ago, 28 mm. and now I wear it for special events, dinner out or so. For work, for my sight, a large dial is more comfortable, so I am using my husband's. He's got a new one. Bye!


----------



## crns

Datejust 36 with diamond markers and diamond bezel. I’m only 5 ft tall with very small wrist but I love big watches. Plus, I have a bad eye sight (lol) and if I had gotten a 28mm, 31mm or 34mm, I won’t be able to read the time. So I had to get a bigger size. But I love it!


----------



## Cali2020

The 36 DJ is just perfect! Beautiful with the diamonds.
I am currently wearing its older sister without the bling or a 5-digit submariner which I also really like.


----------



## vanbruntsa

Rolex 2020 OP 34mm blue dial. I haven’t taken it off since I got it.


----------



## crns

Cali2020 said:


> The 36 DJ is just perfect! Beautiful with the diamonds.
> I am currently wearing its older sister without the bling or a 5-digit submariner which I also really like.
> View attachment 4970303
> 
> View attachment 4970304


Beautiful!


----------



## crns

ltran4 said:


> This is my first Rolex, 36mm. Looking to buy another. Should I size down?
> 
> View attachment 4851617


It’s the perfect size!


----------



## crns

Yijingchan said:


> View attachment 4293240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my 31mm datejust with black face, diamond markers and diamond dial on New Year Day


We are twinsies! Mine is a 36mm.


----------



## am3070

Hey guys so I have a 36 mm YG rolex with black dial and Romans and a 34 date steel with black dial and diamond numerals. Should I get for my third watch a 31 mm rose gold/stainless with white face and diamond markers or branch out and get a rose gold ballon with leather strap? Asking bc I have a store credit to a place that sells preowned only and those my top contenders. Thanks!!


----------



## mrs moulds

My husband’s watch. He never wears it, prefer to wear his Longines. I should take it and wear it myself!


----------



## mrs moulds

This is my watch. I think I may have posted it before, getting old and can’t remember *  It was a gift from family. I love it  *


----------



## fatcat2523

My small collection now:


----------



## LexLV

EDITED: I really wasn’t happy with the original black dial, diamond dial markers combination so I exchanged it and am MUCH happier! Datejust 36 TT ss/rg


----------



## kohl_mascara

I just got my Yachtmaster serviced and had the bracelet polished. First time we have been apart after almost 9+ years of continuous daily wear. Service took nearly 4 months. It is great to have her back, but I kind of regret the polish because I miss the patina  but I love the green bag it comes in! So soft


----------



## Sus@n

I bought my Rolex 25 years ago so it is a 26mm.  I have very small wrists so I am still happy with the size. Love all the pictures of dark dials and thought about changing mine when I had it  serviced.


----------



## danielG

kohl_mascara said:


> I just got my Yachtmaster serviced and had the bracelet polished. First time we have been apart after almost 9+ years of continuous daily wear. Service took nearly 4 months. It is great to have her back, but I kind of regret the polish because I miss the patina  but I love the green bag it comes in! So soft



May I ask you how much the service was ?


----------



## kohl_mascara

danielG said:


> May I ask you how much the service was ?



Sure, it was $700 for the Rolex oyster service, plus $50 to get the crown replaced. I had a chip in my sapphire crystal so that was another $145. I had the option of sandblasting my bezel for an additional $210 but I declined that. All other parts and polishing of the bracelet were also included, plus tax. Finally, it also comes with a 2 year Rolex service guarantee/warranty.


----------



## tosh

I’m thinking of getting this Rolex.
What do you think?


----------



## Cool Breeze

tosh said:


> I’m thinking of getting this Rolex.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988691


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## lvjunkyxo

tosh said:


> I’m thinking of getting this Rolex.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988691


AMAZING!!!


----------



## Book Worm

tosh said:


> I’m thinking of getting this Rolex.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988691


Stunning beyond words...there’s something about the green and gold...go for it...


----------



## kemilia

Book Worm said:


> Stunning beyond words...there’s something about the green and gold...go for it...


I agree. I love green anything and this watch's face fits right in.


----------



## tosh

Thanks everyone. 
There is a 4 to 7 month wait for it though.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

@tosh How did you have luck committing them to an actual wait time?  Both my boyfriend and I have been on waitlists for different watches since 2020 and the SA will only say “I’ll call you when it gets in”.  Ready to get it pre-owned at this point just because I’m tired of waiting.


----------



## tosh

That’s just what they told me. 
Its going to be hard for me to wait even that long.
If it was any longer, I’d probably get the white face. 
I hope your watches arrive soon!


----------



## Book Worm

Just got this beauty home, and I’m smitten. First Rolex, in my collection...


----------



## Gourmetgal

Book Worm said:


> Just got this beauty home, and I’m smitten. First Rolex, in my collection...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996199


The best green.  I know IRL it looks even better.


----------



## Book Worm

Gourmetgal said:


> The best green.  I know IRL it looks even better.


Thank you! It absolutely is swoon-worthy. 
I was looking for this particular green in the exact specs since Oct 2020 and finally received the call...I’m so grateful!


----------



## Sb2020

Hi Everyone! My Husband is so close to revoking his gift offer, I need your help to make a decision! He wanted to get me my first Rolex which has proven to be difficult for me because I am a ~little~ indecisive and we are truly spoilt with options! I hope to wear the watch every day (to work and special events). 

I have decided I want a DateJust 36 in stainless steel and yellow gold. I am torn on the face and the bracelet. 

I want diamond markers and a light coloured face. The only option on the website is the Silver Jubileee design set face that says Rolex all over (photo attached). I worry that face is not timeless at all. 

The second option is to abandon the diamond markers and do the Roman numerals with diamonds on the 6 and 9. My issue with this is that this face increases the price slightly ($550) for a face that feels less special (photo attached). It is annoying to pay more even if it’s not significant when I really prefer diamond markers. 

The third option is to go for MOP face with diamond markers but then I must do the oyster bracelet and not the jubilee. This is the most expensive option and is the hardest to justify because it is $2200 more than the Silver Jubilee design set face. My AD has this watch in oyster, I love it, but keep reading that oyster makes the watch more sporty and casual and don’t want to limit myself when wearing. I do like the feeling of the oyster band better because it feels heavier and more luxe but the functionality and durability make me hesitate. 

I am losing my my mind (if that isn’t obvious). I don’t want to have regrets so I come to you wise and experienced Rolex owners for guidance.  What would you select?


----------



## hers4eva

Sb2020 said:


> Hi Everyone! My Husband is so close to revoking his gift offer, I need your help to make a decision! He wanted to get me my first Rolex which has proven to be difficult for me because I am a ~little~ indecisive and we are truly spoilt with options! I hope to wear the watch every day (to work and special events).
> 
> I have decided I want a DateJust 36 in stainless steel and yellow gold. I am torn on the face and the bracelet.
> 
> I want diamond markers and a light coloured face. The only option on the website is the Silver Jubileee design set face that says Rolex all over (photo attached). I worry that face is not timeless at all.
> 
> The second option is to abandon the diamond markers and do the Roman numerals with diamonds on the 6 and 9. My issue with this is that this face increases the price slightly ($550) for a face that feels less special (photo attached). It is annoying to pay more even if it’s not significant when I really prefer diamond markers.
> 
> The third option is to go for MOP face with diamond markers but then I must do the oyster bracelet and not the jubilee. This is the most expensive option and is the hardest to justify because it is $2200 more than the Silver Jubilee design set face. My AD has this watch in oyster, I love it, but keep reading that oyster makes the watch more sporty and casual and don’t want to limit myself when wearing. I do like the feeling of the oyster band better because it feels heavier and more luxe but the functionality and durability make me hesitate.
> 
> I am losing my my mind (if that isn’t obvious). I don’t want to have regrets so I come to you wise and experienced Rolex owners for guidance.  What would you select?




I own the exact rolex in your first picture but in a size 31 with the jubilee band.

It was the prettiest face I have seen and a special one at that..very dainty.
I had to have it.  I heard they only made a certain amount of them for the anniversary and not making anymore.

Here is the link about its unique special face .. you have to see it on your wrist to see it’s beauty. The letters are light and perfectly displayed ...

The picture you posted shows how it looks .. I would not go by the website pictures..










						What Is A Rolex Jubilee Dial?
					

<p>Rolex is known for its timeless designs that slowly evolve through the decades. However, when a Rolex model reaches an important milestone, Rolex does tend to loosen up and introduces unexpected designs. Rolex has surprised us with anniversary watches in the past — like the green Rolex...




					www.swisswatchexpo.com
				




Let us know what you decide on.

edit:

here is another link:


			https://x42solutions.blob.core.windows.net/productimages/fdcb5537-bed9-464b-a1f4-f5e945c93b7d_800.jpg


----------



## Sb2020

hers4eva said:


> I own the exact rolex in your first picture but in a size 31 with the jubilee band.
> 
> It was the prettiest face I have seen and a special one at that..very dainty.
> I had to have it.  I heard they only made a certain amount of them for the anniversary and not making anymore.
> 
> Here is the link about its unique special face .. you have to see it on your wrist to see it’s beauty. The letters are light and perfectly displayed ...
> 
> The picture you posted shows how it looks .. I would not go by the website pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Is A Rolex Jubilee Dial?
> 
> 
> <p>Rolex is known for its timeless designs that slowly evolve through the decades. However, when a Rolex model reaches an important milestone, Rolex does tend to loosen up and introduces unexpected designs. Rolex has surprised us with anniversary watches in the past — like the green Rolex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.swisswatchexpo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know what you decide on.



Thanks for the info! Would you mind to share a photo of yours? Totally agree about the website photos being difficult to tell from.


----------



## hers4eva

Sb2020 said:


> Thanks for the info! Would you mind to share a photo of yours? Totally agree about the website photos being difficult to tell from.




if you pull my photo you can see my baby closer up ..






						YIPPEE! My First Hermes, My Journey
					

Aw, you're welcome!  You're so sweet!  I went back and read your entire journey of getting your bolide!  I love how involved your husband was, too!  I tried on the mini, it was cute but too small.  The 27 is a great size, I just need to find it in the right color/leather specs!    Let me pour...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




edit: I will look for a better picture later today for you


----------



## Sb2020

hers4eva said:


> if you pull my photo you can see my baby closer up ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE! My First Hermes, My Journey
> 
> 
> Aw, you're welcome!  You're so sweet!  I went back and read your entire journey of getting your bolide!  I love how involved your husband was, too!  I tried on the mini, it was cute but too small.  The 27 is a great size, I just need to find it in the right color/leather specs!    Let me pour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And that C is everything!! Such a gorgeous photo.
> 
> edit: I will look for a better picture later today for you


----------



## hers4eva

What did you mean by "And that C is everything!!" ?

Here are two pictures of my Rolex:


----------



## Passerine123

Sb2020 said:


> Hi Everyone! My Husband is so close to revoking his gift offer, I need your help to make a decision! He wanted to get me my first Rolex which has proven to be difficult for me because I am a ~little~ indecisive and we are truly spoilt with options! I hope to wear the watch every day (to work and special events).
> 
> I have decided I want a DateJust 36 in stainless steel and yellow gold. I am torn on the face and the bracelet.
> 
> ...*The third option is to go for MOP face with diamond markers but then I must do the oyster bracelet and not the jubilee*. This is the most expensive option and is the hardest to justify because it is $2200 more than the Silver Jubilee design set face. My AD has this watch in oyster, I love it, but keep reading that oyster makes the watch more sporty and casual and don’t want to limit myself when wearing. I do like the feeling of the oyster band better because it feels heavier and more luxe but the functionality and durability make me hesitate.
> 
> I am losing my my mind (if that isn’t obvious). I don’t want to have regrets so I come to you wise and experienced Rolex owners for guidance.  What would you select?



I don't understand why you can't get the jubilee bracelet with the yg, MOP and diamond markers. Is it just the retailer you're working with saying that? Is it a long waiting list or..? Because it's available (at least here) in that configuration.









						discover-rolex-com
					

share-desc




					www.rolex.com


----------



## Sb2020

hers4eva said:


> What did you mean by "And that C is everything!!" ?
> 
> Here are two pictures of my Rolex:


Stunning, thank you!! Oh should have clarified! There was a red Constance in the photo with your watch, just sharing that I though it was beautiful!


----------



## Sb2020

Passerine123 said:


> I don't understand why you can't get the jubilee bracelet with the yg, MOP and diamond markers. Is it just the retailer you're working with saying that? Is it a long waiting list or..? Because it's available (at least here) in that configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discover-rolex-com
> 
> 
> share-desc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rolex.com


MY budget he gave me was $16k and the jubilee on the MOP would take it over that and I was really trying to be respectful of a budget for once. He says if it would make me the happiest I could go that route but was trying to be economical. Thanks for your response! I should have been more clear.


----------



## Passerine123

Sb2020 said:


> MY budget he gave me was $16k and the jubilee on the MOP would take it over that and I was really trying to be respectful of a budget for once. He says if it would make me the happiest I could go that route but was trying to be economical. Thanks for your response! I should have been more clear.



Since you will likely own and wear this watch for many years, the difference in price spread over time is actually pretty small. I suggest you get what makes you happiest (your husband seems to feel the same way) and if it's over budget, well, you can always spend the rest of the year eating peanut butter sandwiches for lunch and making coffee at home...


----------



## Sb2020

Passerine123 said:


> Since you will likely own and wear this watch for many years, the difference in price spread over time is actually pretty small. I suggest you get what makes you happiest (and your husband seems to feel the same way) and if it's over budget, well, you can always spend the rest of the year eating peanut butter sandwiches for lunch and making coffee at home...


Haha we would be great friends. Is the oyster really that casual?


----------



## Yodabest

Sb2020 said:


> Hi Everyone! My Husband is so close to revoking his gift offer, I need your help to make a decision! He wanted to get me my first Rolex which has proven to be difficult for me because I am a ~little~ indecisive and we are truly spoilt with options! I hope to wear the watch every day (to work and special events).
> 
> I have decided I want a DateJust 36 in stainless steel and yellow gold. I am torn on the face and the bracelet.
> 
> I want diamond markers and a light coloured face. The only option on the website is the Silver Jubileee design set face that says Rolex all over (photo attached). I worry that face is not timeless at all.
> 
> The second option is to abandon the diamond markers and do the Roman numerals with diamonds on the 6 and 9. My issue with this is that this face increases the price slightly ($550) for a face that feels less special (photo attached). It is annoying to pay more even if it’s not significant when I really prefer diamond markers.
> 
> The third option is to go for MOP face with diamond markers but then I must do the oyster bracelet and not the jubilee. This is the most expensive option and is the hardest to justify because it is $2200 more than the Silver Jubilee design set face. My AD has this watch in oyster, I love it, but keep reading that oyster makes the watch more sporty and casual and don’t want to limit myself when wearing. I do like the feeling of the oyster band better because it feels heavier and more luxe but the functionality and durability make me hesitate.
> 
> I am losing my my mind (if that isn’t obvious). I don’t want to have regrets so I come to you wise and experienced Rolex owners for guidance.  What would you select?




I’ll tell you what I have.... a two tone yg/ss 31mm silver face with diamond markers and a jubilee band. 

I was very indecisive at first over whether I should go for a MOP face or silver, which I felt may be a bit plain. The SA steered me in the direction of the silver dial, and honestly I’m so glad she did. I think especially with the diamond markers, it doesn’t need the MOP face. I feel like the diamonds sort of get lost in that combination.


----------



## danielG

Sb2020 said:


> Haha we would be great friends. Is the oyster really that casual?



No, absolutely not. The oyster goes with everything in my opinion. Sporty, chic, elegant, formal, business etc. Everything is possible. Your rolex only accompanies you and underlines and supports what *you* want to be.


----------



## Solday

tosh said:


> I’m thinking of getting this Rolex.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988691



I love it and I bought the same but without a diamond dial though I paid 50 000 $ for mine as well.  I have a diamond dial on another watch anyway


----------



## Sb2020

danielG said:


> No, absolutely not. The oyster goes with everything in my opinion. Sporty, chic, elegant, formal, business etc. Everything is possible. Your rolex only accompanies you and underlines and supports what *you* want to be.



I ended up going with it and couldn’t be happier. I tried the jubilee again and the oyster just felt right. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sb2020 said:


> I ended up going with it and couldn’t be happier. I tried the jubilee again the oyster just felt right. Thank you everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5001012


Congratulations!  It looks fantastic!


----------



## danielG

Sb2020 said:


> I ended up going with it and couldn’t be happier. I tried the jubilee again and the oyster just felt right. Thank you everyone!
> 
> STUNNING !!!


----------



## Sb2020

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  It looks fantastic!


Thank you both!


----------



## Swanky

Sb2020 said:


> I ended up going with it and couldn’t be happier. I tried the jubilee again and the oyster just felt right. Thank you everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5001038



I have similar watch and love it, you will too!!


----------



## XCCX

My 10 years old yg/ss datejust


----------



## cityivy

Anyone have a sterling silver/rose gold datejust?  I'm thinking about getting one and would like to see photos of it on an actual wrist. Thanks!


----------



## sophiekd

Sb2020 said:


> I ended up going with it and couldn’t be happier. I tried the jubilee again and the oyster just felt right. Thank you everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5001038


I am literally having the exact same dilemma as you! I love the 36 with diamond markers and also want a lighter face. I wish they did the silver face in the 36, like they do in the 31. Sounds like my best option will be to pay extra and get the MOP face as I too am not 100% sure about the jubilee dial. Enjoy your beautiful watch!!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

cityivy said:


> Anyone have a sterling silver/rose gold datejust?  I'm thinking about getting one and would like to see photos of it on an actual wrist. Thanks!


Here’s my stainless steel everose datejust 31mm with Roman numerals.


----------



## XCCX

Babsiegirl said:


> Here’s my stainless steel everose datejust 31mm with Roman numerals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005405


So beautiful especially with your rings!!!


----------



## XCCX

may0112 said:


> My first rolex ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878771


Stunning!


----------



## cityivy

Babsiegirl said:


> Here’s my stainless steel everose datejust 31mm with Roman numerals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005405


Beautiful


----------



## cityivy

Silly question...but can an AD swap out a domed bezel for a diamond one on any datejust?


----------



## Babsiegirl

XCCX said:


> So beautiful especially with your rings!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Babsiegirl

cityivy said:


> Beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## danielG

XCCX said:


> My 10 years old yg/ss datejust
> 
> View attachment 5003147


 31mm ?


----------



## XCCX

danielG said:


> 31mm ?


Yes! With MOP/roman numerals.


----------



## Sb2020

sophiekd said:


> I am literally having the exact same dilemma as you! I love the 36 with diamond markers and also want a lighter face. I wish they did the silver face in the 36, like they do in the 31. Sounds like my best option will be to pay extra and get the MOP face as I too am not 100% sure about the jubilee dial. Enjoy your beautiful watch!!!



It’s so frustrating! I never saw the silver jubilee dial in person, I only saw the everrose. My husband was concerned that it wasn’t as timeless, but it’s definitely hard to judge that from photos. What I can say is that I have no regrets going with the MOP. It is so special and adds a lot to the watch. From a price perspective it’s challenging to justify but it is so beautiful. I went to so many ADs to try on all the different options and I saw the silver dial with Roman numerals (diamonds on 6 and 9) which was also beautiful if you aren’t completely set on diamond markers.


----------



## pompomz

Loving all your watches! I've been going back and forth between getting a 36 steel datejust with either the fluted or diamond bezel.


----------



## Swanky

I love my fluted bezel with diamond markers!


----------



## cityivy

So I've been thinking of changing the domed bezel on my datejust 26 everose gold/SS to a diamond bezel.  Unfortunately Rolex does not make diamond bezels for datejust 26.  What do you all think about putting an after market/custom diamond bezel on it?  Pros/cons?  Thanks!


----------



## pompomz

cityivy said:


> So I've been thinking of changing the domed bezel on my datejust 26 everose gold/SS to a diamond bezel.  Unfortunately Rolex does not make diamond bezels for datejust 26.  What do you all think about putting an after market/custom diamond bezel on it?  Pros/cons?  Thanks!


If you plan on keeping it forever, then go for it. If you think you’ll end up selling it down the road, then don’t customize it.


----------



## pompomz

Swanky said:


> I love my fluted bezel with diamond markers!


 Photo?! What size, color dial and bracelet did you go with?


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> I thought I'd posted this already but I had a recent PM asking me about it and now I can't find my post?
> 
> It's a few years old now, still love it.





Swanky said:


> I have small wrists (about 14cm) and am 5’2”,  and wasn’t looking for a statement watch but something I’d never tire of and be able to wear with dressier clothes or tennis skirts lol
> 31mm is perfect for that, for me.
> The 36 is more of a statement size to me.
> 
> Here’s mine I posted a long time ago:





pompomz said:


> Photo?! What size, color dial and bracelet did you go with?


Here’s mine, old pics but still perfect for me years later!


----------



## cityivy

pompomz said:


> If you plan on keeping it forever, then go for it. If you think you’ll end up selling it down the road, then don’t customize it.


What if I need it to be serviced down the road?  Will ADs still service it?


----------



## pompomz

cityivy said:


> What if I need it to be serviced down the road?  Will ADs still service it?



Unfortunately, Rolex won't service a watch that's been customized.


----------



## XCCX

cityivy said:


> So I've been thinking of changing the domed bezel on my datejust 26 everose gold/SS to a diamond bezel.  Unfortunately Rolex does not make diamond bezels for datejust 26.  What do you all think about putting an after market/custom diamond bezel on it?  Pros/cons?  Thanks!


Can rolex change the bezel on your watch? In general I mean?


----------



## sophiekd

Thank you for uploading this one! This is now my other choice. Why can't it come with the diamond markers though, that would be just perfect!! So happy to hear you have no regrets going for the MOP. I just hope I wouldn't find it too dressy for day to day. I'm a stay at home mom, but would want to be able to wear it whenever I please!



Sb2020 said:


> It’s so frustrating! I never saw the silver jubilee dial in person, I only saw the everrose. My husband was concerned that it wasn’t as timeless, but it’s definitely hard to judge that from photos. What I can say is that I have no regrets going with the MOP. It is so special and adds a lot to the watch. From a price perspective it’s challenging to justify but it is so beautiful. I went to so many ADs to try on all the different options and I saw the silver dial with Roman numerals (diamonds on 6 and 9) which was also beautiful if you aren’t completely set on diamond markers.
> 
> View attachment 5006017


----------



## sophiekd

Sb2020 said:


> It’s so frustrating! I never saw the silver jubilee dial in person, I only saw the everrose. My husband was concerned that it wasn’t as timeless, but it’s definitely hard to judge that from photos. What I can say is that I have no regrets going with the MOP. It is so special and adds a lot to the watch. From a price perspective it’s challenging to justify but it is so beautiful. I went to so many ADs to try on all the different options and I saw the silver dial with Roman numerals (diamonds on 6 and 9) which was also beautiful if you aren’t completely set on diamond markers.
> 
> View attachment 5006017


Eeeek!!! I just ordered this one!! The silver Roman numeral dial with diamonds on the 6 and 9. I went in to buy the MOP 36 jubilee, but then tried this one on and it just felt a bit more “me”. They are both stunning, but I’m happy with my choice. Now, I just wait for it to arrive! Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Sb2020

sophiekd said:


> Eeeek!!! I just ordered this one!! The silver Roman numeral dial with diamonds on the 6 and 9. I went in to buy the MOP 36 jubilee, but then tried this one on and it just felt a bit more “me”. They are both stunning, but I’m happy with my choice. Now, I just wait for it to arrive! Thanks so much for your help!!!


 
I loved it!! The 6 and 9 are seriously special. Enjoy it!!


----------



## Lux.

Joined the club today. 
31mm Datejust.

I went in yesterday looking for a totally different watch. The SA put this one on me to show me what the 31mm vs the 34mm look like and after looking over the comparison pictures she took, I fell in love with this one.  Never would have imagined I'd get a Rolex with a white dial but it is so beautiful and perfect for my style.


----------



## sophiekd

Sb2020 said:


> I loved it!! The 6 and 9 are seriously special. Enjoy it!!


So you won’t believe this...after I placed the order I started having second thoughts and couldn’t get the diamond markers out of my head. So I spoke to my AD this morning and changed my order to the jubilee with MOP and diamond markers instead! Ahhhhh! Both watches are so beautiful, but I knew if I was to only get one Rolex I was really set on the diamond markers. I just hope it looks as good on me as it does on you!!!❤️


----------



## Cool Breeze

sophiekd said:


> So you won’t believe this...after I placed the order I started having second thoughts and couldn’t get the diamond markers out of my head. So I spoke to my AD this morning and changed my order to the jubilee with MOP and diamond markers instead! Ahhhhh! Both watches are so beautiful, but I knew if I was to only get one Rolex I was really set on the diamond markers. I just hope it looks as good on me as it does on you!!!❤


ypu made a great decision!  Can’t wait to see it


----------



## Sb2020

sophiekd said:


> So you won’t believe this...after I placed the order I started having second thoughts and couldn’t get the diamond markers out of my head. So I spoke to my AD this morning and changed my order to the jubilee with MOP and diamond markers instead! Ahhhhh! Both watches are so beautiful, but I knew if I was to only get one Rolex I was really set on the diamond markers. I just hope it looks as good on me as it does on you!!!❤️



I am so excited for you. I am obsessed with the MOP/diamond marker combo, it is totally breathtaking to me. My heart flutters whenever I check the time. You won’t regret it! I am looking forward to seeing photos!


----------



## so_sofya1985

I am super excited to get my next Rolex! I am picking it up on Friday and literally cannot wait! I have finally added a root beer gmt to my collection! Any ladies have it already and care to share pictures with me?


----------



## kellyh

New watch in love...... 31 yellow gold two tone white roman


----------



## XCCX

kellyh said:


> New watch in love...... 31 yellow gold two tone white roman
> View attachment 5023187


Almost watch twins! Mine has a MOP dial.. congratulations!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

LexLV said:


> Such a stroke of luck, despite being on multiple waiting lists was able to walk in and nab this classic sub today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181114
> View attachment 4181115


----------



## sunflower_13

My husband was in LA over the weekend and returned home with this surprise for me.

A little backstory: I have admired the Rolex brand since I was in high school, but never mustered the ability to buy a Rolex. Now, I’ve indulged in so many bags/shoes varying from Hermès to Mansur gavriel, but I’ve always stopped myself short from buying a Rolex. A lot of internal stigmas stop me. So, my husband sweetly said “this is for you to show you that you are much more than what you were taught to be.”

Super happy and in love with my Rolex.


----------



## DrDior

sunflower_13 said:


> My husband was in LA over the weekend and returned home with this surprise for me.
> 
> A little backstory: I have admired the Rolex brand since I was in high school, but never mustered the ability to buy a Rolex. Now, I’ve indulged in so many bags/shoes varying from Hermès to Mansur gavriel, but I’ve always stopped myself short from buying a Rolex. A lot of internal stigmas stop me. So, my husband sweetly said “this is for you to show you that you are much more than what you were taught to be.”
> 
> Super happy and in love with my Rolex.
> View attachment 5027038



Awesome husband. Enjoy!


----------



## so_sofya1985

sunflower_13 said:


> My husband was in LA over the weekend and returned home with this surprise for me.
> 
> A little backstory: I have admired the Rolex brand since I was in high school, but never mustered the ability to buy a Rolex. Now, I’ve indulged in so many bags/shoes varying from Hermès to Mansur gavriel, but I’ve always stopped myself short from buying a Rolex. A lot of internal stigmas stop me. So, my husband sweetly said “this is for you to show you that you are much more than what you were taught to be.”
> 
> Super happy and in love with my Rolex.
> View attachment 5027038


Lovely present lovely husband!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

It’s here! My new GMT in ever rose and steel is now proudly worn on my wrist! What a totally different vibe to my Daytona and rose gold DD! Love itttt


----------



## Cool Breeze

so_sofya1985 said:


> It’s here! My new GMT in ever rose and steel is now proudly worn on my wrist! What a totally different vibe to my Daytona and rose gold DD! Love itttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028050


It is magnificent!  Also, congratulations on your new baby.  I hadn’t seen you post in awhile so I assumed you had the baby.  Wishing you and your family good health and happiness.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Cool Breeze said:


> It is magnificent!  Also, congratulations on your new baby.  I hadn’t seen you post in awhile so I assumed you had the baby.  Wishing you and your family good health and happiness.


Thank you so much my dear! Yes I have been off here as my hands were full (our nanny left)! Now that she’s approaching 5 months and my mom being here - it is somewhat easier and I’m really enjoying being a new mom once again!

I am super happy with this watch - I was nervous it would be too masculine - but actually it is balanced well I feel on my large hands haha


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sorry me again! I just can’t stop looking at it!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

One more question: does anyone have an oyster perpetual in the new funky dial colours? I’d love to see them on


----------



## Kissmark

vanbruntsa said:


> Rolex 2020 OP 34mm blue dial. I haven’t taken it off since I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970873


Omg I was just thinking of this exact one! I'm wondering if it might look too big on my 5'2 frame....will try on both the 31mm and 34mm next week. 
Also, is this dark navy? It look like black but I feel dark navy is more versatile.


----------



## vanbruntsa

Kissmark said:


> Omg I was just thinking of this exact one! I'm wondering if it might look too big on my 5'2 frame....will try on both the 31mm and 34mm next week.
> Also, is this dark navy? It look like black but I feel dark navy is more versatile.



I would say that the dial changes colors. In the sun it’s bright blue and when not directly in the sun it is navy or can even be gray. It is really versatile and I wear it with everything. The 34mm is the perfect size for me. I had a 36mm Datejust two tone jubilee and I always felt it was a bit too big for my wrist. The 34mm is perfect with the oyster bracelet. If I ever get another Rolex with a jubilee bracelet or even in two tone then it would be a 31mm for a dressier style. I prefer the oyster to be a bit bigger because it is sportier. However 36mm is still a bit too big and my 34mm is really a comfortable perfect size watch. I rarely take it off and get compliments galore.


----------



## lvlover2000

Joining with my new 31 datejust with dark grey dial!


----------



## baghagg

lvlover2000 said:


> Joining with my new 31 datejust with dark grey dial!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## lvlover2000

baghagg said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## danielG

lvlover2000 said:


> Joining with my new 31 datejust with dark grey dial!


so damned perfect ! it fits perfect on your wrist. perfect style, perfect size, ..... everything is perfect. would you mind sharing pics from another point of view ?


----------



## Gourmetgal

lvlover2000 said:


> Joining with my new 31 datejust with dark grey dial!


Lovely.  It is actually quite unique but classic at the same time.  Great choice.


----------



## lvlover2000

danielG said:


> so damned perfect ! it fits perfect on your wrist. perfect style, perfect size, ..... everything is perfect. would you mind sharing pics from another point of view ?


Here you go!  This was when I was trying it on at the Rolex boutique, before purchasing it.


----------



## lvlover2000

Gourmetgal said:


> Lovely.  It is actually quite unique but classic at the same time.  Great choice.


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Lodpah

so_sofya1985 said:


> One more question: does anyone have an oyster perpetual in the new funky dial colours? I’d love to see them on


I do but forgot to put it on today.


----------



## Gourmetgal

lvlover2000 said:


> Here you go!  This was when I was trying it on at the Rolex boutique, before purchasing it.


Also love that jubilee...


----------



## lvlover2000

Gourmetgal said:


> Also love that jubilee...


Me too❤️!  It looks like a bracelet.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Lodpah said:


> I do but forgot to put it on today.


Id love some pictures if you don’t mind


----------



## danielG

lvlover2000 said:


> Here you go!  This was when I was trying it on at the Rolex boutique, before purchasing it.


Thx ! Incredible that this beauty was on stock !!


----------



## tpcorbin

Need some help deciding.  I've decided to finally go ahead and get a Two-Tone 36 datejust.  I already have 36 SS with white face/roman numerals and a lady datejust I got about 20 yrs ago when i graduated college that's TT with blue diamond dial and a later on added diamond bezel.

I'm trying to decide if I want oyster or jubilee bracelet.  I definitely want the fluted bezel because I love the way the gold pops. 
For dial, I'm really stuck.  I've always wanted MOP but worry about it looking too busy for me.  I didn't get my SS with silver dial b/c I found it was too much glare, but I can't stop looking at the silver and diamond dial now. I also love the gold face with diamond markers.  This is such a hard decision!!  Does anyone have similar ones to share?
I'm going to start looking at the AD near me.  The closest is smaller and where I got my first one years ago but I don't expect them to have too much inventory.  I may go out to the larger AD this weekend and try some more on.

Here are examples of what I'm trying to decide between and what I currently have.


----------



## kellyh

I like the last one two tone roman...clean classic


----------



## Sb2020

tpcorbin said:


> Need some help deciding.  I've decided to finally go ahead and get a Two-Tone 36 datejust.  I already have 36 SS with white face/roman numerals and a lady datejust I got about 20 yrs ago when i graduated college that's TT with blue diamond dial and a later on added diamond bezel.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want oyster or jubilee bracelet.  I definitely want the fluted bezel because I love the way the gold pops.
> For dial, I'm really stuck.  I've always wanted MOP but worry about it looking too busy for me.  I didn't get my SS with silver dial b/c I found it was too much glare, but I can't stop looking at the silver and diamond dial now. I also love the gold face with diamond markers.  This is such a hard decision!!  Does anyone have similar ones to share?
> I'm going to start looking at the AD near me.  The closest is smaller and where I got my first one years ago but I don't expect them to have too much inventory.  I may go out to the larger AD this weekend and try some more on.
> 
> Here are examples of what I'm trying to decide between and what I currently have.
> 
> View attachment 5032899
> View attachment 5032900
> View attachment 5032901
> View attachment 5032903
> View attachment 5032921
> View attachment 5032922



I just had a very similar dilemma and ended up getting the first (oyster with MOP face) and I love it! I will note that it already has a few scratches  but also believe they are only noticeable to me. I go back and forth on whether I wish I would have done jubilee but oyster felt more clean, modern and fun. The jubilee felt busy to me with the TT fluted bezel and MOP/diamond marker. 
I tried the silver face with diamonds on the 6 and 9 which was stunning also. 
I have some pics higher up in the thread but am happy to reshape. Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## tpcorbin

Sb2020 said:


> I just had a very similar dilemma and ended up getting the first (oyster with MOP face) and I love it! I will note that it already has a few scratches  but also believe they are only noticeable to me. I go back and forth on whether I wish I would have done jubilee but oyster felt more clean, modern and fun. The jubilee felt busy to me with the TT fluted bezel and MOP/diamond marker.
> I tried the silver face with diamonds on the 6 and 9 which was stunning also.
> I have some pics higher up in the thread but am happy to reshape. Good luck with your decision!!


Please reshare!  I went try on some this week and was so drawn to fluted bezel and oyster bracelet.  When I put on one with that combination I just LOVED it! 
And now while I first thought I didn't want MOP that much, I can't stop thinking about that one! I'm hoping to see some MOP options at another AD this weekend, and then i think I'm going to go in and make my purchase!
I'm excited because it's such a gorgeous piece!!


----------



## sophiekd

tpcorbin said:


> Please reshare!  I went try on some this week and was so drawn to fluted bezel and oyster bracelet.  When I put on one with that combination I just LOVED it!
> And now while I first thought I didn't want MOP that much, I can't stop thinking about that one! I'm hoping to see some MOP options at another AD this weekend, and then i think I'm going to go in and make my purchase!
> I'm excited because it's such a gorgeous piece!!





tpcorbin said:


> Please reshare!  I went try on some this week and was so drawn to fluted bezel and oyster bracelet.  When I put on one with that combination I just LOVED it!
> And now while I first thought I didn't want MOP that much, I can't stop thinking about that one! I'm hoping to see some MOP options at another AD this weekend, and then i think I'm going to go in and make my purchase!
> I'm excited because it's such a gorgeous piece!!



I’m giddy with excitement to have picked up my new Rolex today!!! So happy with my decision!!!


----------



## sophiekd

sophiekd said:


> I’m giddy with excitement to have picked up my new Rolex today!!! So happy with my decision!!!


----------



## Cclover2013

sophiekd said:


> View attachment 5038086


Congratulations!! Is this a 36mm? I’m deciding this exact combination in either 36 or 31! Soo hard! ❤️


----------



## sophiekd

Cclover2013 said:


> Congratulations!! Is this a 36mm? I’m deciding this exact combination in either 36 or 31! Soo hard! ❤


Thank you!!! It’s a 36. I had a 31 in stainless steel but I sold it as I wanted something a little bigger and in two tone. I’ll show you a pic of my 31 so you can see. My wrist is pretty small, approx 5.5 inches.


----------



## Cclover2013

sophiekd said:


> Thank you!!! It’s a 36. I had a 31 in stainless steel but I sold it as I wanted something a little bigger and in two tone. I’ll show you a pic of my 31 so you can see. My wrist is pretty small, approx 5.5 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038116


You made a perfect choice! I’m hoping to score one this week during my Hawaii trip but stock has been so low ❤️ Crossing my fingers! Lol


----------



## Stella0925

I need help deciding on my second Rolex 
Right now I have a 28mm dj but I think it’s too small 

I have 2 options. Either get a 37 YAchtmaster and keep the 28mm dj or sell 28mm dj and get 31 instead. 

I really like the look of yachtmaster but I’m afraid I can’t pull it off. I have tiny bones and a 5.3” wrist . But I always dream of owning a Rolex sports watch but my friend said it looks too rough on me 

DJ will probably  suit me better, also goes with my jewelries but I won’t feel like I’m getting a new watch as the one I want is similar to the one I have now (though I’ll sell the current one in this case) is it worth to lose $5k to sell and get a similar watch? 

I can pass on the YM and wait for a Daytona. But again Daytona is 40mm, if 37 YM looks big on me, it’d be even harder to pull off a 40mm watch 

I am posting some pictures when I was at the boutique. My friend who only saw these pics said it makes my wrist looks huge and out of proportion compared to my frame. 

Also tried on the 31 dj, they do not have the exact configuration I want so I’d have to wait for it to come. I want to have it with fluted bezel

The one with the star diamond point is the dj I current own 

What do you guys think? 

Thank you!


----------



## tpcorbin

sophiekd said:


> View attachment 5038086


It’s gorgeous!  Congratulations!
The MOP really is stunning.  I’m going to try some on this week with MOP and  hopefully make my decision.
How long did it take for yours to come in?


----------



## sophiekd

tpcorbin said:


> It’s gorgeous!  Congratulations!
> The MOP really is stunning.  I’m going to try some on this week with MOP and  hopefully make my decision.
> How long did it take for yours to come in?


Thank you!!! I highly recommend the MOP dial, it’s beautiful and yet still understated. My SA here in California was wonderful, she said it could take up to 3 months, but it only took 8 days for the custom order to come in!


----------



## Book Worm

Stella0925 said:


> I need help deciding on my second Rolex
> Right now I have a 28mm dj but I think it’s too small
> 
> I have 2 options. Either get a 37 YAchtmaster and keep the 28mm dj or sell 28mm dj and get 31 instead.
> 
> I really like the look of yachtmaster but I’m afraid I can’t pull it off. I have tiny bones and a 5.3” wrist . But I always dream of owning a Rolex sports watch but my friend said it looks too rough on me
> 
> DJ will probably  suit me better, also goes with my jewelries but I won’t feel like I’m getting a new watch as the one I want is similar to the one I have now (though I’ll sell the current one in this case) is it worth to lose $5k to sell and get a similar watch?
> 
> I can pass on the YM and wait for a Daytona. But again Daytona is 40mm, if 37 YM looks big on me, it’d be even harder to pull off a 40mm watch
> 
> I am posting some pictures when I was at the boutique. My friend who only saw these pics said it makes my wrist looks huge and out of proportion compared to my frame.
> 
> Also tried on the 31 dj, they do not have the exact configuration I want so I’d have to wait for it to come. I want to have it with fluted bezel
> 
> The one with the star diamond point is the dj I current own
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thank you!


I think you rock the larger dial. In the long shot from the mirror, it looks even better. Jen Aniston is petite as well and she has a 40mm daytona in her collection. 
you have my vote...go for it!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Stella0925 said:


> I need help deciding on my second Rolex
> Right now I have a 28mm dj but I think it’s too small
> 
> I have 2 options. Either get a 37 YAchtmaster and keep the 28mm dj or sell 28mm dj and get 31 instead.
> 
> I really like the look of yachtmaster but I’m afraid I can’t pull it off. I have tiny bones and a 5.3” wrist . But I always dream of owning a Rolex sports watch but my friend said it looks too rough on me
> 
> DJ will probably  suit me better, also goes with my jewelries but I won’t feel like I’m getting a new watch as the one I want is similar to the one I have now (though I’ll sell the current one in this case) is it worth to lose $5k to sell and get a similar watch?
> 
> I can pass on the YM and wait for a Daytona. But again Daytona is 40mm, if 37 YM looks big on me, it’d be even harder to pull off a 40mm watch
> 
> I am posting some pictures when I was at the boutique. My friend who only saw these pics said it makes my wrist looks huge and out of proportion compared to my frame.
> 
> Also tried on the 31 dj, they do not have the exact configuration I want so I’d have to wait for it to come. I want to have it with fluted bezel
> 
> The one with the star diamond point is the dj I current own
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thank you!


That YM is definitely too large for you and just looks too masculine.  The DJ is a better size and look for you though 34mm could be a good compromise.  Not sure which styles come in that size right now.


----------



## Stella0925

Book Worm said:


> I think you rock the larger dial. In the long shot from the mirror, it looks even better. Jen Aniston is petite as well and she has a 40mm daytona in her collection.
> you have my vote...go for it!



Thanks! This is very enabling!


----------



## Stella0925

Gourmetgal said:


> That YM is definitely too large for you and just looks too masculine.  The DJ is a better size and look for you though 34mm could be a good compromise.  Not sure which styles come in that size right now.



They don’t have TT in 34 I think. I need some gold or at least some rose gold to match my jewelries. There will be some new watches launching in April and I’ll wait to see what’s to come


----------



## sophiekd

I actually think you can pull off the YM 37. Yes, it’s big, but it doesn’t look too big. Plus watches tend to look bigger in pictures than real life. I think once it was sized properly to your wrist you could rock it nicely! Plus if you keep the 28 you’ll then have 2 Watch options instead of one which is always better!



Stella0925 said:


> I need help deciding on my second Rolex
> Right now I have a 28mm dj but I think it’s too small
> 
> I have 2 options. Either get a 37 YAchtmaster and keep the 28mm dj or sell 28mm dj and get 31 instead.
> 
> I really like the look of yachtmaster but I’m afraid I can’t pull it off. I have tiny bones and a 5.3” wrist . But I always dream of owning a Rolex sports watch but my friend said it looks too rough on me
> 
> DJ will probably  suit me better, also goes with my jewelries but I won’t feel like I’m getting a new watch as the one I want is similar to the one I have now (though I’ll sell the current one in this case) is it worth to lose $5k to sell and get a similar watch?
> 
> I can pass on the YM and wait for a Daytona. But again Daytona is 40mm, if 37 YM looks big on me, it’d be even harder to pull off a 40mm watch
> 
> I am posting some pictures when I was at the boutique. My friend who only saw these pics said it makes my wrist looks huge and out of proportion compared to my frame.
> 
> Also tried on the 31 dj, they do not have the exact configuration I want so I’d have to wait for it to come. I want to have it with fluted bezel
> 
> The one with the star diamond point is the dj I current own
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Stella0925

sophiekd said:


> I actually think you can pull off the YM 37. Yes, it’s big, but it doesn’t look too big. Plus watches tend to look bigger in pictures than real life. I think once it was sized properly to your wrist you could rock it nicely! Plus if you keep the 28 you’ll then have 2 Watch options instead of one which is always better!



I’m leaning towards YM now! Yes 2 is always better than 1! Really wish I’ve got the 31 DJ at the time, I’ll be perfectly content with my collection with YM added 
28mm will always bug me. But it’s hard to justify to sell it at loss just to get a similar watch :’(


----------



## kellyh

Stella0925 said:


> I’m leaning towards YM now! Yes 2 is always better than 1! Really wish I’ve got the 31 DJ at the time, I’ll be perfectly content with my collection with YM added
> 28mm will always bug me. But it’s hard to justify to sell it at loss just to get a similar watch :’(




You should get the YM. I am 5" petite and I have the 40. Is it big? yes..but is it cool? YES ..soooo cool. Boyfriend Jeans white tshirt hanging out with your girlfriends cool. My second 31 two tone white roman is also cool for a dressier vibe.


----------



## sophiekd

Both look amazing on you!!! And that ring, wow! Is that a radiant cut?! It’s stunning!!



kellyh said:


> You should get the YM. I am 5" petite and I have the 40. Is it big? yes..but is it cool? YES ..soooo cool. Boyfriend Jeans white tshirt hanging out with your girlfriends cool. My second 31 two tone white roman is also cool for a dressier vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039455
> View attachment 5039456


----------



## kellyh

sophiekd said:


> Both look amazing on you!!! And that ring, wow! Is that a radiant cut?! It’s stunning!!


Thank you Its a square emerald ..I tell my hubby its my lifetime achievement award


----------



## sophiekd

kellyh said:


> Thank you Its a square emerald ..I tell my hubby its my lifetime achievement award



Haha I love that!!!


----------



## Stella0925

kellyh said:


> You should get the YM. I am 5" petite and I have the 40. Is it big? yes..but is it cool? YES ..soooo cool. Boyfriend Jeans white tshirt hanging out with your girlfriends cool. My second 31 two tone white roman is also cool for a dressier vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039455
> View attachment 5039456



Thank you! I love your watches and Birkins!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Really love my new Rootbeer! Superb for off-duty mama days!


----------



## Miss CC

Out and about with my datejust today


----------



## sophiekd

Miss CC said:


> Out and about with my datejust today


We are watch twins!! And I see you are from LA too


----------



## Sb2020

tpcorbin said:


> Please reshare!  I went try on some this week and was so drawn to fluted bezel and oyster bracelet.  When I put on one with that combination I just LOVED it!
> And now while I first thought I didn't want MOP that much, I can't stop thinking about that one! I'm hoping to see some MOP options at another AD this weekend, and then i think I'm going to go in and make my purchase!
> I'm excited because it's such a gorgeous piece!!



This is mine. It just spoke to me when I tried it on. It gives me butterflies when I check the time. I love the MOP and the oyster bracelet is really clean looking. So modern and cool.

I also attached a photo of the jubilee with the silver dial with diamonds on the 6 and 9. Beautiful, but didn’t make my heart flutter.


----------



## Miss CC

sophiekd said:


> We are watch twins!! And I see you are from LA too


Oh heyyy watch twin and fellow Southern Californian


----------



## 880

@Sb2020, I agree with you and with @tpcorbin that the oyster is more clean, modern and fun, but it’s truly personal preference.

@Stella0925, I love the yacht master on you. Perhaps your friend doesn’t care for the busier wider bezel? I love wearing DH’s IWC, JLCs, and other similarly sized watches. i had a ladies 28 YG date just that I never wore. I rehomed  it bc it just wasnt me. (Have been looking for the right oversized gold watch for some time now, and I am currently vacillating between Cartierm Rolex and Breguet). 
I am 5’2” and I think the contrast of the masculine watch on my wrist is modern and feminine. It’s a less classically feminine look, but I think it contrasts nicely with your petite frame. I agree with @Book Worm thst you rock the larger dial.

@so_sofya1985, your root beer is fabulous! Congrats on  motherhood and off duty days! Hugs

@kellyh, your ring is a spectacular lifetime achievement award


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> @Sb2020, I agree with you and with @tpcorbin that the oyster is more clean, modern and fun, but it’s truly personal preference.
> 
> @Stella0925, I love the yacht master on you. Perhaps your friend doesn’t care for the busier wider bezel? I love wearing DH’s IWC, JLCs, and other similarly sized watches. i had a ladies 28 YG date just that I never wore. I rehomed  it bc it just wasnt me. (Have been looking for the right oversized gold watch for some time now, and I am currently vacillating between Cartierm Rolex and Breguet).
> I am 5’2” and I think the contrast of the masculine watch on my wrist is modern and feminine. It’s a less classically feminine look, but I think it contrasts nicely with your petite frame. I agree with @Book Worm thst you rock the larger dial.
> 
> @so_sofya1985, your root beer is fabulous! Congrats on  motherhood and off duty days! Hugs
> 
> @kellyh, your ring is a spectacular lifetime achievement award


Thank you lovely


----------



## tpcorbin

Sb2020 said:


> This is mine. It just spoke to me when I tried it on. It gives me butterflies when I check the time. I love the MOP and the oyster bracelet is really clean looking. So modern and cool.
> 
> I also attached a photo of the jubilee with the silver dial with diamonds on the 6 and 9. Beautiful, but didn’t make my heart flutter.


I went back to my AD yesterday and they had a 31 MOP with fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet and it just was stunning.  They had another with the fluted and oyster with the silver face with Roman numerals with diamonds on 6 and 9, but I knew 100% that the jubilee was for me.

My sister is going back with me tomorrow b/c we took the day off for shopping and fun.  I'll be making my deposit and putting in the order!!! I can't wait to have it on my arm!!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Book Worm said:


> I think you rock the larger dial. In the long shot from the mirror, it looks even better. Jen Aniston is petite as well and she has a 40mm daytona in her collection.
> you have my vote...go for it!


Fully agreed, it’s a boss watch and it looks amazing!!!


----------



## Stella0925

880 said:


> @Sb2020, I agree with you and with @tpcorbin that the oyster is more clean, modern and fun, but it’s truly personal preference.
> 
> @Stella0925, I love the yacht master on you. Perhaps your friend doesn’t care for the busier wider bezel? I love wearing DH’s IWC, JLCs, and other similarly sized watches. i had a ladies 28 YG date just that I never wore. I rehomed  it bc it just wasnt me. (Have been looking for the right oversized gold watch for some time now, and I am currently vacillating between Cartierm Rolex and Breguet).
> I am 5’2” and I think the contrast of the masculine watch on my wrist is modern and feminine. It’s a less classically feminine look, but I think it contrasts nicely with your petite frame. I agree with @Book Worm thst you rock the larger dial.
> 
> @so_sofya1985, your root beer is fabulous! Congrats on  motherhood and off duty days! Hugs
> 
> @kellyh, your ring is a spectacular lifetime achievement award



My friend saw the picture of me wearing it in front of the mirror and said the watch makes my wrist a lot bigger. But I still think it was a bad angle as it was hard to take picture when the bracelet is so loose. I wouldn’t want a 15k watch falling on the floor lol. 

I will probably get the YM. I think having a sporty YM and a dressy DJ would be way more exciting than just trading my current DJ for a bigger size


----------



## lalame

Stella0925 said:


> I need help deciding on my second Rolex
> Right now I have a 28mm dj but I think it’s too small
> 
> I have 2 options. Either get a 37 YAchtmaster and keep the 28mm dj or sell 28mm dj and get 31 instead.
> 
> I really like the look of yachtmaster but I’m afraid I can’t pull it off. I have tiny bones and a 5.3” wrist . But I always dream of owning a Rolex sports watch but my friend said it looks too rough on me
> 
> DJ will probably  suit me better, also goes with my jewelries but I won’t feel like I’m getting a new watch as the one I want is similar to the one I have now (though I’ll sell the current one in this case) is it worth to lose $5k to sell and get a similar watch?
> 
> I can pass on the YM and wait for a Daytona. But again Daytona is 40mm, if 37 YM looks big on me, it’d be even harder to pull off a 40mm watch
> 
> I am posting some pictures when I was at the boutique. My friend who only saw these pics said it makes my wrist looks huge and out of proportion compared to my frame.
> 
> Also tried on the 31 dj, they do not have the exact configuration I want so I’d have to wait for it to come. I want to have it with fluted bezel
> 
> The one with the star diamond point is the dj I current own
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thank you!



Personally I don't like how the YM looks but I can't tell if it's the size or color combo (I actually have this color combo in the DJ). The YM and DJ are such different styles though so I would identify the one you REALLY want and just forget the other one... so if you want a sporty watch, are there other options you might like in a smaller size? Or different color combo?


----------



## Kissmark

Okay so I went to the boutique today and the 34mm Oyster Perpetual is sold out everywhere! And they don't do wait-list or search for me, I just need to keep calling until I get lucky 

I  then went to another shop that sells pre-owned watches and found it, but it sells for more than the retail....

What do you think? I think it's the perfect size and color! I don't know if I should keep waiting for the miracle or just get a Cartier....




vanbruntsa said:


> I would say that the dial changes colors. In the sun it’s bright blue and when not directly in the sun it is navy or can even be gray. It is really versatile and I wear it with everything. The 34mm is the perfect size for me. I had a 36mm Datejust two tone jubilee and I always felt it was a bit too big for my wrist. The 34mm is perfect with the oyster bracelet. If I ever get another Rolex with a jubilee bracelet or even in two tone then it would be a 31mm for a dressier style. I prefer the oyster to be a bit bigger because it is sportier. However 36mm is still a bit too big and my 34mm is really a comfortable perfect size watch. I rarely take it off and get compliments galore.


----------



## vanbruntsa

Kissmark said:


> Okay so I went to the boutique today and the 34mm Oyster Perpetual is sold out everywhere! And they don't do wait-list or search for me, I just need to keep calling until I get lucky
> 
> I  then went to another shop that sells pre-owned watches and found it, but it sells for more than the retail....
> 
> What do you think? I think it's the perfect size and color! I don't know if I should keep waiting for the miracle or just get a Cartier....



The pic you posted looks like a black dial. I say wait! It’s worth it! The 34mm is perfect and the blue is devine! If your heart is set on that then you won’t be happy with anything else. I wouldn’t have bought it for more than what the AD sells it for. The price point helped me make my decision to buy it. You should be able to put your name on a waiting list.


----------



## Book Worm

I had a similar issue with the DJ36 config that I was looking for in Nov 2020. Everyone I called/emailed told me it could be a year or 6mo minimum. 
I got the call in 2 weeks but we couldn’t take the offer bz we had repurposed the funds.
We were ready to purchase this February and there were none available but the same AD was able to secure one for me. 
You’re spending a LOT of money to buy it. My suggestion would be, find a good AD and work with them. I’m sure the right AD will make it happen for you. 
Good Luck  



Kissmark said:


> Okay so I went to the boutique today and the 34mm Oyster Perpetual is sold out everywhere! And they don't do wait-list or search for me, I just need to keep calling until I get lucky
> 
> I  then went to another shop that sells pre-owned watches and found it, but it sells for more than the retail....
> 
> What do you think? I think it's the perfect size and color! I don't know if I should keep waiting for the miracle or just get a Cartier....


----------



## Kissmark

Yes it is black, the watch shop only has this one pre-owned available. I would love to see the navy in person so I can compare, but I don't know if I will ever come across one. 

This pre-owned, although never used, sells for 1000 more than the retail price. They will be this is where is market is at now for this model 



vanbruntsa said:


> The pic you posted looks like a black dial. I say wait! It’s worth it! The 34mm is perfect and the blue is devine! If your heart is set on that then you won’t be happy with anything else. I wouldn’t have bought it for more than what the AD sells it for. The price point helped me make my decision to buy it. You should be able to put your name on a waiting list.


----------



## Kissmark

You are right! This AD says they don't do search or call me, I have to keep calling myself. But maybe other stores will do it for me. I will call up a few more shops and see!



Book Worm said:


> I had a similar issue with the DJ36 config that I was looking for in Nov 2020. Everyone I called/emailed told me it could be a year or 6mo minimum.
> I got the call in 2 weeks but we couldn’t take the offer bz we had repurposed the funds.
> We were ready to purchase this February and there were none available but the same AD was able to secure one for me.
> You’re spending a LOT of money to buy it. My suggestion would be, find a good AD and work with them. I’m sure the right AD will make it happen for you.
> Good Luck


----------



## Stella0925

lalame said:


> Personally I don't like how the YM looks but I can't tell if it's the size or color combo (I actually have this color combo in the DJ). The YM and DJ are such different styles though so I would identify the one you REALLY want and just forget the other one... so if you want a sporty watch, are there other options you might like in a smaller size? Or different color combo?



If I can only have one watch, It will be date just for sure. Problem is I already have one but it is just not in the perfect size I want.

I think YM offers the smallest case in their sporty line, which is 37. I could get a larger oyster perpetual or DJ to look sportier but they are not technically sports watch 

YM comes in same combo but with black face and a SS/platinum but these are not available in the boutique. 

I like Daytona’s as well but they’re 40mm and it’s super hard to get. To me, Daytona is more flashy and i don’t drive a sport car to match with it lol


----------



## Book Worm

Also - I learnt this along my journey too. Don’t restrict yourself to local ADs alone. A lot of the ADs outside my area locally - smaller, boutique ADs, in not very dense markets were more amenable to flup with me than the popular or “flagship” stores. 



Kissmark said:


> You are right! This AD says they don't do search or call me, I have to keep calling myself. But maybe other stores will do it for me. I will call up a few more shops and see!


----------



## Stella0925

lalame said:


> Personally I don't like how the YM looks but I can't tell if it's the size or color combo (I actually have this color combo in the DJ). The YM and DJ are such different styles though so I would identify the one you REALLY want and just forget the other one... so if you want a sporty watch, are there other options you might like in a smaller size? Or different color combo?



Also it might be the color combo on this particular style?  I think chocolate dial and rose gold is a very feminine combo. It might be a bit conflicted with a sport watch. But i think it is nice to have this softer touch on a masculine watch lol


----------



## Kissmark

Thank you this is a great tip! I went to a flagship branch today, omg so so snotty!!



Book Worm said:


> Also - I learnt this along my journey too. Don’t restrict yourself to local ADs alone. A lot of the ADs outside my area locally - smaller, boutique ADs, in not very dense markets were more amenable to flup with me than the popular or “flagship” stores.


----------



## Kissmark

By the way, can I ask how you got hold of this beauty? I was told by the boutique that it's out of stock everywhere!



vanbruntsa said:


> Rolex 2020 OP 34mm blue dial. I haven’t taken it off since I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970873


----------



## vanbruntsa

Kissmark said:


> By the way, can I ask how you got hold of this beauty? I was told by the boutique that it's out of stock everywhere!



I just called and they had only one in stock. This was in October. I got very lucky.


----------



## Kissmark

vanbruntsa said:


> I just called and they had only one in stock. This was in October. I got very lucky.



Omg that is so super lucky! I don't know when I can get one. Just have to keep on calling and be patient I guess.


----------



## Kissmark

I am in similar situation. I got my DJ 15 years ago without doing too much research. DJ is a beautiful watch but the 26mm is just too small for me now. 
I considered trading it in then get the right size for me, but the additional money is almost a new OP.....



Stella0925 said:


> If I can only have one watch, It will be date just for sure. Problem is I already have one but it is just not in the perfect size I want.
> 
> I think YM offers the smallest case in their sporty line, which is 37. I could get a larger oyster perpetual or DJ to look sportier but they are not technically sports watch
> 
> YM comes in same combo but with black face and a SS/platinum but these are not available in the boutique.
> 
> I like Daytona’s as well but they’re 40mm and it’s super hard to get. To me, Daytona is more flashy and i don’t drive a sport car to match with it lol


----------



## Stella0925

Kissmark said:


> I am in similar situation. I got my DJ 15 years ago without doing too much research. DJ is a beautiful watch but the 26mm is just too small for me now.
> I considered trading it in then get the right size for me, but the additional money is almost a new OP.....



Compared to the price that you bought 15 years ago, do you still lose money from selling it now? 

I saw your other post. I prefer OP I do like panthere de Cartier  with metal bracelet but I feel it’s similar style as DJ. If you’re keeping the DJ, get the OP


----------



## Kissmark

Stella0925 said:


> Compared to the price that you bought 15 years ago, do you still lose money from selling it now?
> 
> I saw your other post. I prefer OP I do like panthere de Cartier  with metal bracelet but I feel it’s similar style as DJ. If you’re keeping the DJ, get the OP



So in my case, I only went to one shop for a quote and I was quoted 90% of what I originally bought. One of the reasons is that there is a pretty obvious deep scratch that won't be gone with polish. Another reason is that DJs really don't retain its value as well as some other Rolex models, although it is still good compare to other brands. But I was also told that my size, 26mm, is discontinued and hence more sought after in the used market. So I'm not sure I might be able to just get back what I paid for if I shop around.

Thanks for your advice on which watch to get. At this point I will wait for a OP to become available!


----------



## anmldr1

Lodpah said:


> I do but forgot to put it on today.


May I ask what color you got and how did you find one?  I placed a specia order last sept when they came out and still nothing.


----------



## Lodpah

anmldr1 said:


> May I ask what color you got and how did you find one?  I placed a specia order last sept when they came out and still nothing.


I got the black face with Oyster Steel. I got it while still on lock down and since there were no tourists the store had Rolexes available.


----------



## pmburk

Here to share my first Rolex. Gift from my husband today, on my lunch hour, of all things! Walked into our favorite local jeweler (also where he purchased his Submariner a couple of years ago) and they just happened to have it in stock. 34mm Oyster Perpetual in black. Ubiquitous parking lot shot with vehicle logo (taken as I got back to work). Yep, I'm in love.


----------



## Lodpah

pmburk said:


> Here to share my first Rolex. Gift from my husband today, on my lunch hour, of all things! Walked into our favorite local jeweler (also where he purchased his Submariner a couple of years ago) and they just happened to have it in stock. 34mm Oyster Perpetual in black. Ubiquitous parking lot shot with vehicle logo (taken as I got back to work). Yep, I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 5054159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054160


Congratulations! We have exact watch.


----------



## caglape

Hi i have a 31 Datejust, but i found myself checking 36 datejust steel gold versions with jubilee bracelet. Do you think its absurd to get two smilar looking watch for that amount of money? Let me know what you think please? White dial is my 31 datejust, the other is the 36 i tried in the store.


----------



## Kissmark

pmburk said:


> Here to share my first Rolex. Gift from my husband today, on my lunch hour, of all things! Walked into our favorite local jeweler (also where he purchased his Submariner a couple of years ago) and they just happened to have it in stock. 34mm Oyster Perpetual in black. Ubiquitous parking lot shot with vehicle logo (taken as I got back to work). Yep, I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 5054159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054160


Omg I'm so jealous! I've called 6 boutiques and none have this in stock! 
Congrats!


----------



## tpcorbin

caglape said:


> Hi i have a 31 Datejust, but i found myself checking 36 datejust steel gold versions with jubilee bracelet. Do you think its absurd to get two smilar looking watch for that amount of money? Let me know what you think please? White dial is my 31 datejust, the other is the 36 i tried in the store.



I'm all about buying what you love!  I have a 36 all stainless and just got another 36 but gold/stainless.  I plan to switch them out depending on my mood or outfit!


----------



## pmburk

Kissmark said:


> Omg I'm so jealous! I've called 6 boutiques and none have this in stock!
> Congrats!



Thank you! My husband had apparently (I found out after the fact) texted the sales associate that morning and she had it in stock, but said she expected it would be gone by afternoon, so he had her hold it until we got there. They are on allocation so never know what they are going to get until it arrives. Stock was very low on everything else!


----------



## Gourmetgal

caglape said:


> Hi i have a 31 Datejust, but i found myself checking 36 datejust steel gold versions with jubilee bracelet. Do you think its absurd to get two smilar looking watch for that amount of money? Let me know what you think please? White dial is my 31 datejust, the other is the 36 i tried in the store.


The 36 looks a little big IMHO.  I think the watches are too similar otherwise.  Perhaps a second Rolex could have a dark dial, diamond markers or all gold.


----------



## caglape

Gourmetgal said:


> The 36 looks a little big IMHO.  I think the watches are too similar otherwise.  Perhaps a second Rolex could have a dark dial, diamond markers or all gold.


Thank you! I was t


tpcorbin said:


> I'm all about buying what you love!  I have a 36 all stainless and just got another 36 but gold/stainless.  I plan to switch them out depending on my mood or outfit!


That’s so cool! I was in the store again today not sure what to do- i really like all stainless steel but my friends saying get the two tone. Do you keep one of them in a winder or not?


----------



## caglape

Gourmetgal said:


> The 36 looks a little big IMHO.  I think the watches are too similar otherwise.  Perhaps a second Rolex could have a dark dial, diamond markers or all gold.


Thank you for the comment! I think dark dial might be a problem for me as i get older and all gold is out of my price point. But i asked for trade in which i have to think about- not sure if i should do that.


----------



## danielG

caglape said:


> Thank you! I was t
> 
> That’s so cool! I was in the store again today not sure what to do- i really like all stainless steel but my friends saying get the two tone. Do you keep one of them in a winder or not?



In my humble opinion, the 36 is too big. Should be better a 31 (if it has to be a DJ) oder the OP 34mm. SS looks much more better than TT.


----------



## caglape

Gourmetgal said:


> The 36 looks a little big IMHO.  I think the watches are too similar otherwise.  Perhaps a second Rolex could have a dark dial, diamond markers or all gold.





danielG said:


> In my humble opinion, the 36 is too big. Should be better a 31 (if it has to be a DJ) oder the OP 34mm. SS looks much more better than TT.


They told me 34 is retired unfortunately..  Thank you I'll have to think and decide now.


----------



## caglape

caglape said:


> They told me 34 is retired unfortunately..  Thank you I'll have to think and decide now.


Oh you meant oyster perpetual one - its very hard to find nowadays.


----------



## Gourmetgal

caglape said:


> Thank you for the comment! I think dark dial might be a problem for me as i get older and all gold is out of my price point. But i asked for trade in which i have to think about- not sure if i should do that.


Are you worried about being able to read it as you get older or just aesthetically?  In either case a dark dial is fine at any age. Actually a dark dial is easier to read because the hands and markers stand out more.


----------



## caglape

Gourmetgal said:


> Are you worried about being able to read it as you get older or just aesthetically?  In either case a dark dial is fine at any age. Actually a dark dial is easier to read because the hands and markers stand out more.


i’ll be 40 next year i don’t have that yet but i remember my father was always choosing a white dial as it became hard to read for him. Even roman numerals are easy to read with darker dials?


----------



## Kissmark

pmburk said:


> Thank you! My husband had apparently (I found out after the fact) texted the sales associate that morning and she had it in stock, but said she expected it would be gone by afternoon, so he had her hold it until we got there. They are on allocation so never know what they are going to get until it arrives. Stock was very low on everything else!


 I'm sorry to ask but if you don't mind sharing, how much does it retail for in the US?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## pmburk

Kissmark said:


> I'm sorry to ask but if you don't mind sharing, how much does it retail for in the US?
> Thank you in advance!



$5,300 USD.


----------



## 880

pmburk said:


> Here to share my first Rolex. Gift from my husband today, on my lunch hour, of all things! Walked into our favorite local jeweler (also where he purchased his Submariner a couple of years ago) and they just happened to have it in stock. 34mm Oyster Perpetual in black. Ubiquitous parking lot shot with vehicle logo (taken as I got back to work). Yep, I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 5054159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054160


Happy birthday! Your DH has great taste! 
@Kissmark, I was going to say wait for the perfect one since it sounded like Cartier was a far away second choice. But, it rubs me the wrong way that they were snotty to you at the flagship store. Ugh. Life is too short to deal with attitude even if what you are seeking is highly coveted. If you found your grail watch preloved, authentic and in great, like new,  condition, with box and papers, AND it’s unlikely to find one in the boutique, I personally wouldn’t hesitate, but YMMV.


----------



## Kissmark

pmburk said:


> $5,300 USD.


Including tax? Thank you!!


----------



## pmburk

Kissmark said:


> Including tax? Thank you!!



After state sales tax it was around $5735 I believe.


----------



## tpcorbin

caglape said:


> Thank you! I was t
> 
> That’s so cool! I was in the store again today not sure what to do- i really like all stainless steel but my friends saying get the two tone. Do you keep one of them in a winder or not?





caglape said:


> Thank you! I was t
> 
> That’s so cool! I was in the store again today not sure what to do- i really like all stainless steel but my friends saying get the two tone. Do you keep one of them in a winder or not?


These are beautiful on you!  I don't think 36 is too big but I just got the same MOP 36 gold/stainless myself last week and I've been wearing non-stop. I don't think you can go wrong with either option.  
I am trying to find a good winder now.  Pricing on good ones for more than 1 watch is very high.  I probably just need to order from my jeweler for best recommendation.


----------



## Swanky

tpcorbin said:


> These are beautiful on you!  I don't think 36 is too big but I just got the same MOP 36 gold/stainless myself last week and I've been wearing non-stop. I don't think you can go wrong with either option.
> I am trying to find a good winder now.  Pricing on good ones for more than 1 watch is very high.  I probably just need to order from my jeweler for best recommendation.


We have a Wolf winder for 3 watches.  DH programmed 2 for his Hublots and 1 for my Rolex, highly recommend!


----------



## Gourmetgal

caglape said:


> i’ll be 40 next year i don’t have that yet but i remember my father was always choosing a white dial as it became hard to read for him. Even roman numerals are easy to read with darker dials?


Yes, definitely.  More contrast makes it easier to read.


----------



## Gourmetgal

caglape said:


> i’ll be 40 next year i don’t have that yet but i remember my father was always choosing a white dial as it became hard to read for him. Even roman numerals are easy to read with darker dials?


Also, just noticed you’re considering the MOP...the hardest dial to read of all.


----------



## caglape

Gourmetgal said:


> Also, just noticed you’re considering the MOP...the hardest dial to read of all.


Hi nope Mop is not an option for me i just tried it on as that’s what they have.


----------



## caglape

Gourmetgal said:


> Yes, definitely.  More contrast makes it easier to read.


Thank you- now i’m considering the dark dials more if i keep my original 31 - it could be a nice variety to have.


----------



## caglape

tpcorbin said:


> These are beautiful on you!  I don't think 36 is too big but I just got the same MOP 36 gold/stainless myself last week and I've been wearing non-stop. I don't think you can go wrong with either option.
> I am trying to find a good winder now.  Pricing on good ones for more than 1 watch is very high.  I probably just need to order from my jeweler for best recommendation.


Thank you! Which one is easier to wear? All stainless steel right? TT is more flashy in my opinion. But on the other hand one side of me is saying you already have a sporty one- get the tt.


----------



## caglape

Swanky said:


> We have a Wolf winder for 3 watches.  DH programmed 2 for his Hublots and 1 for my Rolex, highly recommend!


Thank you for the suggestion! I
love Wolf for jewellery boxes and storage as well!


----------



## Volvomom

Question.....tried on watches over the weekend, I love this one, does it look too big?  Its 34 mm.   I don't think so, but would welcome honest opinions.  Thank you!!!!!   Does anyone else have this one???   Its very basic, but I'm very basic.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Doesn’t look too big to me but you must think maybe if you’re asking?


----------



## Volvomom

I love it, but someone I showed said it looked too big.   Maybe try the 31mm.  But they did have one for me to try on.   I will have to call another location.   I would love to compare both.   Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

I tried this one on, this was too small for my taste, but i did like the color.  Im very wishy-washy.   LoL.   I like to hear other opinions.


----------



## Volvomom

Sb2020 said:


> I ended up going with it and couldn’t be happier. I tried the jubilee again and the oyster just felt right. Thank you everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5001038


That is gorgeous.   Enjoy.


----------



## Book Worm

My personal opinion - I like big warches. There’s something modern and casual about it and when you pair it with something feminine - it looks really cool and when u pair it with something masculine - it looks bad ass. So in my mind, you can’t go wrong with a larger dial. 
enjoy!


Volvomom said:


> I tried this one on, this was too small for my taste, but i did like the color.  Im very wishy-washy.   LoL.   I like to hear other opinions.


----------



## Volvomom

Book worm.... thank you.   I'm actually going this weekend to try more on, but I do love the first one I tried on!!!!


----------



## Stella0925

Volvomom said:


> I tried this one on, this was too small for my taste, but i did like the color.  Im very wishy-washy.   LoL.   I like to hear other opinions.



I much prefer the 34 on you! And I like the silver dial with classic markers! Looks so clean and refreshing!


----------



## Volvomom

Stella0925...... thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## DS2006

Volvomom said:


> I tried this one on, this was too small for my taste, but i did like the color.  Im very wishy-washy.   LoL.   I like to hear other opinions.


The main advantage to a 31 is that it will work well when watch styles go back to small sizes. It's the medium ladies size and I think is the most timeless size. However, some people will just buy another when styles change. So that's a consideration for some. Watch styles have been large the last few years, so I would not be surprised at all for them to swing back to smaller sizes.


----------



## DS2006

Volvomom said:


> Question.....tried on watches over the weekend, I love this one, does it look too big?  Its 34 mm.   I don't think so, but would welcome honest opinions.  Thank you!!!!!   Does anyone else have this one???   Its very basic, but I'm very basic.


I do think this size looks fine on you, but the dial with the markers looks so much like a man's watch to me. Do you dislike the Roman numerals?


----------



## Volvomom

I'm going to the jewelry store tomorrow so I can try on the 31 and 34.   This will probably be my only rolex ever.   LoL.   I'll definitely keep you guys posted after my try ons.


----------



## Volvomom

I love them..... I'll have to go on Rolex website or see what they have tomorrow at my appointment.


----------



## Volvomom

Looking at datejust, but I like a silver dial and it doesn't have the roman numerals.    I like this watch, but I don't want a blue dial.


----------



## Volvomom

I like the pink.....


----------



## Volvomom

What about this one.......


----------



## DS2006

I like the ones with the Roman Numerals much better, personally.  I cannot believe they don't have the silver dial with Roman numerals now! The pink one is very pretty! The dark gray is pretty even though I think that color doesn't look accurate on the site.  I love the black with RN, myself, and am considering that one!

Good luck on your search! But don't settle on one you don't really love!


----------



## Volvomom

DS2006.....thank you!!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

Maybe I'm not a rolex person.....but i love this watch.   I picked out some other birthday goodies too!!!!!!


----------



## DS2006

Volvomom said:


> Maybe I'm not a rolex person.....but i love this watch.   I picked out some other birthday goodies too!!!!!!



Beautiful! I have always liked these, too! Very classic and timeless. We need to see your other birthday goodies! Happy birthday!


----------



## Volvomom

DS2006..... thank you for the birthday wishes!!!!!  My birthday is in the summer, so I can't have it until then.


----------



## Volvomom

And this too.......


----------



## Volvomom

Even the gentleman helping me with watches could tell I wasn't loving the Rolex.   But did want a nice professional watch.   I have Michele, Burberry and Movado watches I switch around.  I'm so happy with my choices!!!!!!!    Now if I can only lose this pandemic weight.   Ugh


----------



## DS2006

Volvomom said:


> Even the gentleman helping me with watches could tell I wasn't loving the Rolex.   But did want a nice professional watch.   I have Michele, Burberry and Movado watches I switch around.  I'm so happy with my choices!!!!!!!    Now if I can only lose this pandemic weight.   Ugh



Ha, I hear you on pandemic weight..ugh from me, too!!! I love the watch, diamond tennis bracelet, and the DY bracelet! Good for you for choosing what you really like best!  (I just realized we are talking about this on the Rolex thread!   )


----------



## Volvomom

Thank you guys so much for listening and looking at pics for me!!!!!!    Really appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## caglape

Volvomom said:


> Question.....tried on watches over the weekend, I love this one, does it look too big?  Its 34 mm.   I don't think so, but would welcome honest opinions.  Thank you!!!!!   Does anyone else have this one???   Its very basic, but I'm very basic.


i think its a good size for you


----------



## Volvomom

Thank you guys!!!!!    Its a dreary Sunday here in Boston.   Could be worse LoL


----------



## helpfulniche

I have a silver/gold 26" datejust with a jubilee band, fluted bezel, and white face. Looking to expand my collection sometime soon


----------



## bensmom243

Where in the Boston area were you able to see some actual watches? Inventory has been so low, its not even fun to go look!


----------



## caglape

Dahellyouwant said:


> Finally had to courage to wear this beauty to work today. I was afraid of getting scratches on it since this is my first and only Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 4873095


I have a 10
year old - just wear it- don’t worry about scratches!


----------



## Volvomom

bensmom243 said:


> Where in the Boston area were you able to see some actual watches? Inventory has been so low, its not even fun to go look!


Long's Jewelers Burlington and Peabody.   But they had very limited selection and sizing.   Maybe that's why I was being doubtful.


----------



## caglape

Hi i have a 31 mm ss datejust with oyster bracelet. Just recently i feel like i like bigger watches  as well. Do you think 2 of a similar watch is too much and waste
of money? i’m thinking slate dial rose gold steel as i have a white
dial.


----------



## Book Worm

caglape said:


> Hi i have a 31 mm ss datejust with oyster bracelet. Just recently i feel like i like bigger watches  as well. Do you think 2 of a similar watch is too much and waste
> of money? i’m thinking slate dial rose gold steel as i have a white
> dial.


They look different enuff that one could justify the $$ on a second DJ timepiece.
Having said that 31mm looks pretty nice and big on your wrist.
And if it were upto me and I were spending on a second timepiece anyway, I would get something different.
Are any other brands on your wishlist? Now that you have a dressy DJ31, does something casual/sporty fit your lifestyle needs?


----------



## caglape

Book Worm said:


> They look different enuff that one could justify the $$ on a second DJ timepiece.
> Having said that 31mm looks pretty nice and big on your wrist.
> And if it were upto me and I were spending on a second timepiece anyway, I would get something different.
> Are any other brands on your wishlist? Now that you have a dressy DJ31, does something casual/sporty fit your lifestyle needs?


Hi do you think my 31 is dressy? I think its so casual . I thought cartier was on my wish list but after trying it on ( both loves, juc, watches etc) i decided not to go on that route. And i cannot think of anything else...


----------



## caglape

Book Worm said:


> They look different enuff that one could justify the $$ on a second DJ timepiece.
> Having said that 31mm looks pretty nice and big on your wrist.
> And if it were upto me and I were spending on a second timepiece anyway, I would get something different.
> Are any other brands on your wishlist? Now that you have a dressy DJ31, does something casual/sporty fit your lifestyle needs?


Thank you so much for your thougts, i’ll think about other pieces within my budget.


----------



## Book Worm

caglape said:


> Hi do you think my 31 is dressy? I think its so casual . I thought cartier was on my wish list but after trying it on ( both loves, juc, watches etc) i decided not to go on that route. And i cannot think of anything else...


I think of the DJ as something that can be dressed up or down. When I think of a casual/sporty watch for myself, I think of Breitling - its on my wishlist since Ive been “borrowing” my husband’s birthday gift since his birthday 
Good luck with your search.


----------



## sophiekd

I love the 36 on you! Although I am biased as I have that exact one you tried on. I sold my 31 to get the 36 as I always felt it was slightly too small. I think the 36 TT gives a totally different look to the 31 SS. If you can have both - go for it!!!



caglape said:


> Hi i have a 31 mm ss datejust with oyster bracelet. Just recently i feel like i like bigger watches  as well. Do you think 2 of a similar watch is too much and waste
> of money? i’m thinking slate dial rose gold steel as i have a white
> dial.


----------



## caglape

Book Worm said:


> I think of the DJ as something that can be dressed up or down. When I think of a casual/sporty watch for myself, I think of Breitling - its on my wishlist since Ive been “borrowing” my husband’s birthday gift since his birthday
> Good luck with your search.


thank you!


----------



## caglape

sophiekd said:


> I love the 36 on you! Although I am biased as I have that exact one you tried on. I sold my 31 to get the 36 as I always felt it was slightly too small. I think the 36 TT gives a totally different look to the 31 SS. If you can have both - go for it!!!


Thank you! How about different dial or should stick with white as its a classic?


----------



## anitsirk

I got my first Rolex this week! 

I was deciding between the 36 and 31 and I went with 36 in the end. I love how it looks but I wish it had the concealed clasp, this big clasp is quite masculine imo.


----------



## sophiekd

I like the idea of the grey and rose gold if you fancy something different, but the white mother of pearl is classic and goes with everything. 



caglape said:


> Thank you! How about different dial or should stick with white as its a classic?


----------



## Cool Breeze

31 mm


----------



## Volvomom

That's gorgeous.....


----------



## Cool Breeze

Volvomom said:


> That's gorgeous.....


Thank you so much!


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> 31 mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067351


So gorgeous, @Cool Breeze! Wear it in great health and happiness! Hugs


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> So gorgeous, @Cool Breeze! Wear it in great health and happiness! Hugs


Thanks so much, my friend!


----------



## caglape

sophiekd said:


> I like the idea of the grey and rose gold if you fancy something different, but the white mother of pearl is classic and goes with everything.


Hi not sure why but i don’t like the mop dial, it makes it busy i think so i’ll look into slate dial thank you!


----------



## Book Worm

Question - when you bought your Rolex, what was included with it? Some folks on other forums have mentioned Travel Cases were included with the sale - velvet/leather. Is this standard with all purchases?


----------



## Cool Breeze

Book Worm said:


> Question - when you bought your Rolex, what was included with it? Some folks on other forums have mentioned Travel Cases were included with the sale - velvet/leather. Is this standard with all purchases?


I purchased mine from an AD that I know well and I did not get a travel case.


----------



## Book Worm

Cool Breeze said:


> I purchased mine from an AD that I know well and I did not get a travel case.


Thanks!


----------



## Gourmetgal

caglape said:


> Hi not sure why but i don’t like the mop dial, it makes it busy i think so i’ll look into slate dial thank you!


So agree!


----------



## Stella0925

End up getting yachtmaster! I’m into large watches now and my next on wishlist would be a Daytona!


----------



## Book Worm

Stella0925 said:


> End up getting yachtmaster! I’m into large watches now and my next on wishlist would be a Daytona!


Love it!


----------



## Kim_S

Stella0925 said:


> End up getting yachtmaster! I’m into large watches now and my next on wishlist would be a Daytona!


This looks amazing on you!! Congrats! I'm going to be getting my first Rolex this year and always thought I wanted the two-tone RG 31mm DJ, but your post is seriously making me consider getting exactly the same YM you picked.  Is it comfortable?  I know there are supply issues with the professional models -- did you have any issues getting this watch from your AD?


----------



## Stella0925

Kim_S said:


> This looks amazing on you!! Congrats! I'm going to be getting my first Rolex this year and always thought I wanted the two-tone RG 31mm DJ, but your post is seriously making me consider getting exactly the same YM you picked.  Is it comfortable?  I know there are supply issues with the professional models -- did you have any issues getting this watch from your AD?



Thank you! It is a comfortable watch to wear, but not as comfy as my 28 dj as YM is a lot heavier lol

I think YM is not very hard to get compared to other Rolex sports watches. I do know some people can just walk in and get this watch. My story is a bit different, I had expressed my interest in YM a year ago when I got my first Rolex which is a 28 datejust. I haven’t heard from my AD since but I have not followed up with my SA either. A year later, I went in actually to check out dj in 31I’ve been regretting getting 28 as it is too small. I wasn’t really considering YM anymore but my SA brought this out and told me they just received it. I tried it on and I felt that I should just get a watch in completely different style instead of getting another dj in a slightly bigger size 
she also hinted that if I ever want to be on a waitlist for Daytona, I’d need to get the YM so I have enough purchase history.

i have always wanted a sports watch from Rolex after getting dj. It’s great that YM offers in 37 and it is a beautiful watch! But I have to say that just by the look,  my absolute favorite is of course, a Daytona but I’m worried it will be too big for me.


----------



## caglape

Book Worm said:


> Question - when you bought your Rolex, what was included with it? Some folks on other forums have mentioned Travel Cases were included with the sale - velvet/leather. Is this standard with all purchases?


i did get a travel pouch - which i lost


----------



## lalame

Cool Breeze said:


> I purchased mine from an AD that I know well and I did not get a travel case.



I didn't get a travel case. Purchased from AD in Canada.


----------



## Kim_S

Stella0925 said:


> Thank you! It is a comfortable watch to wear, but not as comfy as my 28 dj as YM is a lot heavier lol
> 
> I think YM is not very hard to get compared to other Rolex sports watches. I do know some people can just walk in and get this watch. My story is a bit different, I had expressed my interest in YM a year ago when I got my first Rolex which is a 28 datejust. I haven’t heard from my AD since but I have not followed up with my SA either. A year later, I went in actually to check out dj in 31I’ve been regretting getting 28 as it is too small. I wasn’t really considering YM anymore but my SA brought this out and told me they just received it. I tried it on and I felt that I should just get a watch in completely different style instead of getting another dj in a slightly bigger size
> she also hinted that if I ever want to be on a waitlist for Daytona, I’d need to get the YM so I have enough purchase history.
> 
> i have always wanted a sports watch from Rolex after getting dj. It’s great that YM offers in 37 and it is a beautiful watch! But I have to say that just by the look,  my absolute favorite is of course, a Daytona but I’m worried it will be too big for me.


Thanks very much for the reply! This is super helpful and I'm going to see if I can find a YM 37 to try on in person soon.  In the meantime, I'll keep an eye out for any additional pics!  And good luck with the Daytona hunt - it is crazy how hard those are to get! My husband got lucky and got a new Batman this year; we were not expecting that but I know the Daytona is much harder to get.


----------



## Book Worm

caglape said:


> i did get a travel pouch - which i lost


Thanks. 
Was it the green velvet pouch or was it the leather one? I bot my dj in feb and my SA promised me one but mentioned they’re back ordered.
Im wondering if it is worth waiting for and functional besides being a collectible or should i just go purchase one for myself.


----------



## Book Worm

lalame said:


> I didn't get a travel case. Purchased from AD in Canada.


I did too - purchase from Canada that is... ☺


----------



## Kissmark

Did you find the 36 to be a bit heavy? When I tried it on I loved the look but I thought it's kind of heavy.  Or maybe I just need to get used to it?




sophiekd said:


> I love the 36 on you! Although I am biased as I have that exact one you tried on. I sold my 31 to get the 36 as I always felt it was slightly too small. I think the 36 TT gives a totally different look to the 31 SS. If you can have both - go for it!!!


----------



## caglape

Book Worm said:


> Thanks.
> Was it the green velvet pouch or was it the leather one? I bot my dj in feb and my SA promised me one but mentioned they’re back ordered.
> Im wondering if it is worth waiting for and functional besides being a collectible or should i just go purchase one for myself.


Hi mine was the velvet pouch- which i barely used and eventually lost.


----------



## pompomz

Does anyone have any AD recommendations in Cancun? We’re going to Cancun for my husband’s birthday and wanted to surprise him with a Rolex


----------



## jtc103

Book Worm said:


> Question - when you bought your Rolex, what was included with it? Some folks on other forums have mentioned Travel Cases were included with the sale - velvet/leather. Is this standard with all purchases?


When I got my TT DJ I asked if they had any travel pouches, my SA didn’t have any at that moment but promised to mail it to me when they got some (I live 2 hour-drive away).  A few weeks later I followed up just because I was going on a trip and he happened to have just received some and promptly mailed it to me same day.  This was my first purchase in that particular AD.  It’s helpful to use when travelling for sure, but it’s not something I’ll hold my breath for.


----------



## hikarupanda

Out with my vintage Rolex Date 34 mm customized by La Californienne. Rolex won that lawsuit of course so La Californienne can only make watch straps now (sadly). La Californienne had so much potential with these customized vintage watches, and sometime I just get bored by the same looking Rolex that I need some colors to spice things up! Oh well, now my customized vintage Rolex became a “limited edition” by default lol!


----------



## Volvomom

That color is to die for!!!!!!   Gorgeous


----------



## Cams

hikarupanda said:


> Out with my vintage Rolex Date 34 mm customized by La Californienne. Rolex won that lawsuit of course so La Californienne can only make watch straps now (sadly). La Californienne had some much potential with these customized vintage watches, and sometime I just get bored by the same looking Rolex that I need some colors to spice things up! Oh well, now my customized vintage Rolex became a “limited edition” by default lol!


Stunning watch. I love your bracelet.


----------



## amrx87

I’m going to be getting my first Rolex this fall. My husband and I will be traveling to Poland. I am interested in a lady datejust with a yellow gold and steel jubilee bracelet. Is this the kind of item I can just stroll in and purchase? Or is it highly sought after? I had no idea getting these watches was competitive until I read thru this thread!


----------



## bisousx

amrx87 said:


> I’m going to be getting my first Rolex this fall. My husband and I will be traveling to Poland. I am interested in a lady datejust with a yellow gold and steel jubilee bracelet. Is this the kind of item I can just stroll in and purchase? Or is it highly sought after? I had no idea getting these watches was competitive until I read thru this thread!



I had to make a special order for my Datejust, it’s taking 4-10 weeks to arrive. The specs are 31mm with silver & diamond dial, everose and steel jubilee. The last time I walked into the local Rolex store there was virtually no inventory in stock. Maybe give the store you intend to visit a call and see what they recommend.


----------



## lalame

bisousx said:


> I had to make a special order for my Datejust, it’s taking 4-10 weeks to arrive. The specs are 31mm with silver & diamond dial, everose and steel jubilee. The last time I walked into the local Rolex store there was virtually no inventory in stock. Maybe give the store you intend to visit a call and see what they recommend.



Omg, you're going to share some pix when it comes in right??


----------



## bisousx

lalame said:


> Omg, you're going to share some pix when it comes in right??



You bet!! The wait is agonizing!!


----------



## Book Worm

amrx87 said:


> I’m going to be getting my first Rolex this fall. My husband and I will be traveling to Poland. I am interested in a lady datejust with a yellow gold and steel jubilee bracelet. Is this the kind of item I can just stroll in and purchase? Or is it highly sought after? I had no idea getting these watches was competitive until I read thru this thread!


My experience was slightly different. There was inventory for when i was looking for a DJ36, they didn’t hv the dial i wanted and i had to wait. However, there were several ADs that had the popular champagne dial and silver dial. If you are flexible with your specs, it’s not that difficult.
Good Luck


----------



## amrx87

Book Worm said:


> My experience was slightly different. There was inventory for when i was looking for a DJ36, they didn’t hv the dial i wanted and i had to wait. However, there were several ADs that had the popular champagne dial and silver dial. If you are flexible with your specs, it’s not that difficult.
> Good Luck



thanks for the advice! I prefer the silver dial. Hopefully the inventory will swoop back up come fall, but it’s heartening to hear that a dj with those specs was available


----------



## amrx87

bisousx said:


> I had to make a special order for my Datejust, it’s taking 4-10 weeks to arrive. The specs are 31mm with silver & diamond dial, everose and steel jubilee. The last time I walked into the local Rolex store there was virtually no inventory in stock. Maybe give the store you intend to visit a call and see what they recommend.



that’s a great idea!


----------



## anrdr

I've been stalking this thread for so long and have finally decided to share my arm candy! Here is my current stack


----------



## bisousx

I’m on Cloud 9   Everose is so gorgeous!


----------



## Yodabest

bisousx said:


> I’m on Cloud 9   Everose is so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115285
> 
> View attachment 5115322


Love! What size is this?


----------



## bisousx

PC1984 said:


> Love! What size is this?



It’s a 31mm


----------



## Yodabest

bisousx said:


> It’s a 31mm


 Cool thanks! I have the exact same watch in yg but yours looked
bigger to me so I was curious. It looks great, I really love the rose! This is my mine….


----------



## Cool Breeze

bisousx said:


> I’m on Cloud 9   Everose is so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115285
> 
> View attachment 5115322


It looks beautiful on you.  Congratulations!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

These are mine. Still waiting on the newest 2 to arrive!


----------



## andforpoise

bisousx said:


> I’m on Cloud 9   Everose is so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115285
> 
> View attachment 5115322


May I ask what size watch this is? It looks great!!


----------



## bisousx

andforpoise said:


> May I ask what size watch this is? It looks great!!



Thank you, here are the specs:

31mm, silver dial, fluted bezel, steel & everose with jubilee band.

It looks larger in the photos than IRL. I had a very hard time deciding between 31mm and 36mm but ultimately decided on the smaller size for the low-key look. I shall go big on my next watch


----------



## Kelly M

Hi all - going to be getting my first (and likely only) Rolex soon!!! My father wanted to pass down his to me now but I'm not ready to accept that - it brings me much more joy to see him wear his. Long story short, he decided to gift me one  The Rolex stores around me have incredibly low stock which is honestly making me consider going secondhand... But what's the process for putting in an order with an SA? Do you just say what you want and they'll notify you if anything like it comes in? I'm not dead set on anything specific yet - really need to try things on so not sure if the process is the same. I know I prefer the Oyster band and all stainless, but whether I want fluted, smooth bezel, white dial, silver dial... I'm not sure. Hoping y'all can give me some advice! Tried on the 36 DJ (literally the only 36 they had in stock!!!) and the size seems perfect - I wanted something slightly smaller than my daily 38. Also need to try on the 34 to be sure... Decisions, decisions!


----------



## bisousx

Kelly M said:


> Hi all - going to be getting my first (and likely only) Rolex soon!!! My father wanted to pass down his to me now but I'm not ready to accept that - it brings me much more joy to see him wear his. Long story short, he decided to gift me one  The Rolex stores around me have incredibly low stock which is honestly making me consider going secondhand... But what's the process for putting in an order with an SA? Do you just say what you want and they'll notify you if anything like it comes in? I'm not dead set on anything specific yet - really need to try things on so not sure if the process is the same. I know I prefer the Oyster band and all stainless, but whether I want fluted, smooth bezel, white dial, silver dial... I'm not sure. Hoping y'all can give me some advice! Tried on the 36 DJ (literally the only 36 they had in stock!!!) and the size seems perfect - I wanted something slightly smaller than my daily 38. Also need to try on the 34 to be sure... Decisions, decisions!



I ordered mine through Rolex/Tourneau by calling the store. The SA would have taken the order by phone, but I asked for her cell so I could text her the exact specs and screenshot from my configuration. They ask for a 25% deposit that is fully refundable if you change your mind upon its arrival. It takes 4-8 weeks to arrive but I was told it could take up to 10 weeks due to pandemic related delays.


----------



## Kelly M

bisousx said:


> I ordered mine through Rolex/Tourneau by calling the store. The SA would have taken the order by phone, but I asked for her cell so I could text her the exact specs and screenshot from my configuration. They ask for a 25% deposit that is fully refundable if you change your mind upon its arrival. It takes 4-8 weeks to arrive but I was told it could take up to 10 weeks due to pandemic related delays.



Okay, got it! Thank you so much. So going the Rolex direct route or Tourneau is basically the same? I don't mind the wait time if it means I'll have it  Are there any other ADs that you'd recommend aside from Tourneau?
Follow up questions - if the configuration I wanted wasn't made anymore (looking at all steel with silver dial)... do the ADs have access to pre-owned stuff or old inventory? And could I technically buy pre-owned and have Rolex check it over (not serviced, if it's still new)? Not sure how it works!


----------



## bisousx

Kelly M said:


> Okay, got it! Thank you so much. So going the Rolex direct route or Tourneau is basically the same? I don't mind the wait time if it means I'll have it  Are there any other ADs that you'd recommend aside from Tourneau?
> *Follow up questions - if the configuration I wanted wasn't made anymore (looking at all steel with silver dial)*... do the ADs have access to pre-owned stuff or old inventory? And could I technically buy pre-owned and have Rolex check it over (not serviced, if it's still new)? Not sure how it works!



I hope other Rolex aficionados can chime in to help you, I don’t know much about buying pre-owned or other ADs.

The Rolex/Tourneau store is the closest one to me locally so I felt most comfortable ordering from there but I’m not a watch person so my knowledge is very limited  I would give them a call, they are very kind and helpful! 

But to your question bolded, my saleslady says if you can configure it on the website, they can order it.

And from a previous visit to the Rolex/Tourneau store, another salesperson said that if I purchased from them and ever wanted to trade up for another model then they would buy it back at the original price price to be used towards your upgrade. So I know they deal with preowned, I just didn’t inquire further.


----------



## Kelly M

bisousx said:


> But to your question bolded, my saleslady says if you can configure it on the website, they can order it.
> 
> And from a previous visit to the Rolex/Tourneau store, another salesperson said that if I purchased from them and ever wanted to trade up for another model then they would buy it back at the original price price to be used towards your upgrade. So I know they deal with preowned, I just didn’t inquire further.



1. Oooh, I didn't realize they could just outright order it like that! Got it - so it'd be smart to order the configuration I THINK I want, pay the deposit, then just get the deposit back if I don't end up loving it.
2. I'll have to call and ask around the Tourneau stores here then, see if they have any pre-owned. I'm really loving the all steel & silver dial combo, which they don't seem to make anymore. Not sure about the white face for me as it might feel... outdated? Too clean? I don't know! But the white dial & silver Romans are just stunning


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kelly M said:


> 1. Oooh, I didn't realize they could just outright order it like that! Got it - so it'd be smart to order the configuration I THINK I want, pay the deposit, then just get the deposit back if I don't end up loving it.
> 2. I'll have to call and ask around the Tourneau stores here then, see if they have any pre-owned. I'm really loving the all steel & silver dial combo, which they don't seem to make anymore. Not sure about the white face for me as it might feel... outdated? Too clean? I don't know! But the white dial & silver Romans are just stunning


Which silver dial are you interested in? When I was there building my configuration, they offered a silver dial with the choice of the index markers or diamond markers. I ended up going with the index markers.


----------



## Kelly M

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Which silver dial are you interested in? When I was there building my configuration, they offered a silver dial with the choice of the index markers or diamond markers. I ended up going with the index markers.



Ahh, gotcha. I'm interested in the Roman numerals FOR SURE! This is the configuration that really caught my attention, but I couldn't seem recreate it on Rolex's website? And it doesn't seem that popular/common based off what I've seen here. (Hope it's ok to repost other people's images on here - don't know how to direct link their photos!)

Do you have a photo of yours with the index markers? I'm not totally sold them, probably the sort of thing I'd have to see in person.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kelly M said:


> Ahh, gotcha. I'm interested in the Roman numerals FOR SURE! This is the configuration that really caught my attention, but I couldn't seem recreate it on Rolex's website? And it doesn't seem that popular/common based off what I've seen here. (Hope it's ok to repost other people's images on here - don't know how to direct link their photos!)
> 
> Do you have a photo of yours with the index markers? I'm not totally sold them, probably the sort of thing I'd have to see in person.
> 
> View attachment 5117423


I initially wanted Roman numerals too, I changed my mind. They didn't have my configuration either and I didn't want to pay half and wait 6 months or more. I bought if from an AD, it saved me almost $700 off retail. It hasn't arrived yet. If I'm not happy I'll send it back and just order it and wait.


----------



## Kelly M

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I initially wanted Roman numerals too, I changed my mind. They didn't have my configuration either and I didn't want to pay half and wait 6 months or more. I bought if from an AD, it saved me almost $700 off retail. It hasn't arrived yet. If I'm not happy I'll send it back and just order it and wait.



Oooh, good save! Did you just ask the usual "is the price tag negotiable" line for that discount? I'm thinking about going through an AD too, instead of directly from Rolex. I haven't gone looking yet, but gosh I hope their stock is better than the Rolex store I went to  We shall see! Can't wait to see your pics once it comes in! When's the expected arrival date?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kelly M said:


> Oooh, good save! Did you just ask the usual "is the price tag negotiable" line for that discount? I'm thinking about going through an AD too, instead of directly from Rolex. I haven't gone looking yet, but gosh I hope their stock is better than the Rolex store I went to  We shall see! Can't wait to see your pics once it comes in! When's the expected arrival date?


I didn’t ask for a discount, it was offered because I was purchasing two Rolex watches from them. I can’t wait for it to come either. It was shipped next day air and should’ve arrived today, but it was delayed.


----------



## Kelly M

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I didn’t ask for a discount, it was offered because I was purchasing two Rolex watches from them. I can’t wait for it to come either. It was shipped next day air and should’ve arrived today, but it was delayed.



Got it - thanks again!! 
Ooooh, so exciting!! I can't imagine how much you're dying with anticipation  I'll be waiting for your pics!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kelly M said:


> Got it - thanks again!!
> Ooooh, so exciting!! I can't imagine how much you're dying with anticipation  I'll be waiting for your pics!!


I am dying, technically they have until like 9 to deliver it so maybe. If not tomorrow definitely!


----------



## hjspell

I love my daytona. Just got done polishing.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

❤️


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I’m obsessed!!!


----------



## Kelly M

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m obsessed!!!
> View attachment 5118609


Holy!!! It looks AMAZING!!! Congrats!!!   
You said that's the 36, right? The size is perfect on you!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kelly M said:


> Holy!!! It looks AMAZING!!! Congrats!!!
> You said that's the 36, right? The size is perfect on you!!


Thank you so much, and no this is the 31mm! I love it so much!


----------



## kkgator

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m obsessed!!!
> View attachment 5118609


If you don’t mind me asking, would you share your wrist size? The proportions are lovely, congrats on your new watch!


----------



## Kelly M

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you so much, and no this is the 31mm! I love it so much!



31 is PERFECT on you!! 
I'm debating on that size too, trying it on this weekend hopefully


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kkgator said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, would you share your wrist size? The proportions are lovely, congrats on your new watch!


Thank you so much! I personally think this is a great size for casual everyday wear as well as business wear. I’m so happy I didn’t let the man at Thomas Markle talk me into a 28mm.

I will measure my wrist when I get a chance, I do know I can fit all of my fingers around it including my pinky. In store, they removed 3 links and said it was the perfect fit!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kelly M said:


> 31 is PERFECT on you!!
> I'm debating on that size too, trying it on this weekend hopefully


I was afraid that I was going to think 31mm was too small and then want a 34mm instead. Once I put it on my wrist, those thoughts were long gone. I love this size!


----------



## candyfloz

I have the same watch too in 31mm, I wear only wear white gold/ silver/ rose gold jewelery and it goes with everything! My wrist size is 14.5-14.75cm (depending on the weather lol)


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

candyfloz said:


> I have the same watch too in 31mm, I wear only wear white gold/ silver/ rose gold jewelery and it goes with everything! My wrist size is 14.5-14.75cm (depending on the weather lol)
> 
> View attachment 5120880


It looks great on you! What year is yours? What month and year did you purchase it?


----------



## candyfloz

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> It looks great on you! What year is yours? What month and year did you purchase it?



Thank you! I got it in November 2019 just before the price increase last year and the pandemic lol. I had been saving up for the watch for 1.5 years!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

candyfloz said:


> Thank you! I got it in November 2019 just before the price increase last year and the pandemic lol. I had been saving up for the watch for 1.5 years!


Congrats! It’s always such a great feeling when we can finally make the purchase that we’ve been dreaming of. I love that a well maintained Rolex can last a lifetime, you’ll definitely get your money’s worth with cost per wear!


----------



## Kelly M

Oof, I tried the 31mm at another Rolex location and it was definitely too small for me. Now I know the 36mm is perfect!! 
Strangely... this location only had ONE 31mm in stock and ONE 28mm, both in the rose gold/brown configuration. Which is the same as the 36mm I tried at the other location I went to (the picture I'd attached). I'm so confused as to why stock is so low. The SA said I can place an order for the watch I want for a 20% deposit which is great, but I just don't understand how the stock is so low! Does anyone know??


----------



## andforpoise

Kelly M said:


> Oof, I tried the 31mm at another Rolex location and it was definitely too small for me. Now I know the 36mm is perfect!!
> Strangely... this location only had ONE 31mm in stock and ONE 28mm, both in the rose gold/brown configuration. Which is the same as the 36mm I tried at the other location I went to (the picture I'd attached). I'm so confused as to why stock is so low. The SA said I can place an order for the watch I want for a 20% deposit which is great, but I just don't understand how the stock is so low! Does anyone know??


I’m wondering this too!


----------



## pmburk

Oyster Perpetual 34


----------



## candyfloz

Kelly M said:


> Oof, I tried the 31mm at another Rolex location and it was definitely too small for me. Now I know the 36mm is perfect!!
> Strangely... this location only had ONE 31mm in stock and ONE 28mm, both in the rose gold/brown configuration. Which is the same as the 36mm I tried at the other location I went to (the picture I'd attached). I'm so confused as to why stock is so low. The SA said I can place an order for the watch I want for a 20% deposit which is great, but I just don't understand how the stock is so low! Does anyone know??



It’s happening worldwide with low stock available and it’s gotten worse in the last 1-2 years. Probably various reasons such as pent up demand from lockdowns from COVID. COVID itself closing the factories in Switzerland. Increase demand itself from the sport models so people may looks at DJs as it is cheaper than paying 3rd party prices. Rolex themselves might be restricting production so watches may seem more exclusive to keep brand value.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kelly M said:


> Oof, I tried the 31mm at another Rolex location and it was definitely too small for me. Now I know the 36mm is perfect!!
> Strangely... this location only had ONE 31mm in stock and ONE 28mm, both in the rose gold/brown configuration. Which is the same as the 36mm I tried at the other location I went to (the picture I'd attached). I'm so confused as to why stock is so low. The SA said I can place an order for the watch I want for a 20% deposit which is great, but I just don't understand how the stock is so low! Does anyone know??


If I heard the SA right, there’s also a 34mm. Have you tried that one out? 

Stock was extremely low at all the stores near me too. Accordingly to the SA, stock is low because the pandemic increased demand, that caused orders resulting in the list being cut sooner, and this ultimately means that whenever stock arrives it’s usually promised to someone and it is gone the same day.

Where I live you have to pay half of the price before taxes to place an order, then once the item arrives you have to pay the remaining half plus taxes to collect it.


----------



## Gourmetgal

pmburk said:


> Oyster Perpetual 32mm
> 
> View attachment 5122849


32?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Deleted.


----------



## pmburk

Gourmetgal said:


> 32?





pmburk said:


> Oyster Perpetual 32mm
> 
> View attachment 5122849



My bad, 34!


----------



## Kelly M

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> If I heard the SA right, there’s also a 34mm. Have you tried that one out?
> 
> Stock was extremely low at all the stores near me too. Accordingly to the SA, stock is low because the pandemic increased demand, that caused orders resulting in the list being cut sooner, and this ultimately means that whenever stock arrives it’s usually promised to someone and it is gone the same day.
> 
> Where I live you have to pay half of the price before taxes to place an order, then once the item arrives you have to pay the remaining half plus taxes to collect it.



The Oyster Perpetual comes in 34mm but not the DJ (from what I saw on the Rolex config site). I think I want to try it too but no one's had it of course. Will keep trying!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kkgator said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, would you share your wrist size? The proportions are lovely, congrats on your new watch!


My apologies for taking so long to answer this question. My wrist is just under 6” my watch is sized to 6 and it is a smidge too big. Hope that helps! Let me know if you need any other measurements.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Kelly M said:


> The Oyster Perpetual comes in 34mm but not the DJ (from what I saw on the Rolex config site). I think I want to try it too but no one's had it of course. Will keep trying!


Gotcha. I was mainly looking for 31mm because I wanted something small but not too small to wear as an everyday watch. I’m kinda thinking about maybe doing a two tone 36 for fun!


----------



## Stella0925

Just a random question, I wonder why Rolex didn’t deserve its own sub forum here lol


----------



## Yuki85

bisousx said:


> I’m on Cloud 9   Everose is so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115285



Love everything on this pic!!! The color of your birkin is my dream color.


----------



## candyfloz

Stella0925 said:


> Just a random question, I wonder why Rolex didn’t deserve its own sub forum here lol



I was thinking the same thing because I wanted some Rolex eye candy lol could we just create one?


----------



## baghagg

bisousx said:


> I’m on Cloud 9   Everose is so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115285
> 
> View attachment 5115322


So gorgeous!  How easy/hard is it to read the time with the rose gold hands on the silver dial?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

candyfloz said:


> I was thinking the same thing because I wanted some Rolex eye candy lol could we just create one?


I think @Vlad or @Megs would have to add it to make it an official forum like The Jewelry Box or Louis Vuitton. At the very least, maybe they could make a Rolex sticky thread in the Jewelry Box.


----------



## bisousx

baghagg said:


> So gorgeous!  How easy/hard is it to read the time with the rose gold hands on the silver dial?



Not too hard, although admittedly I use my phone to tell the time and it’s more like a beautiful Rolex bracelet for me


----------



## Stella0925

candyfloz said:


> I was thinking the same thing because I wanted some Rolex eye candy lol could we just create one?



I think only forum admin can do that. I’m not too sure lol


----------



## wolvo1224

amrx87 said:


> I’m going to be getting my first Rolex this fall. My husband and I will be traveling to Poland. I am interested in a lady datejust with a yellow gold and steel jubilee bracelet. Is this the kind of item I can just stroll in and purchase? Or is it highly sought after? I had no idea getting these watches was competitive until I read thru this thread!


You can just walk in and order it if it’s not in store. It took me 2 weeks to get the date just I ordered.


----------



## wolvo1224

Date just 28


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

wolvo1224 said:


> You can just walk in and order it if it’s not in store. It took me 2 weeks to get the date just I ordered.


Our Rolex stores have closed the ability to order certain watches because the lists are exceeding production or something like that.


----------



## wolvo1224

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Our Rolex stores have closed the ability to order certain watches because the lists are exceeding production or something like that.


I suppose it depends on what you want right?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

wolvo1224 said:


> I suppose it depends on what you want right?


That was for the basic model oysters and the stainless steel datejust if I’m not mistaken, not sure what other models if any couldn’t be ordered. It was such a bummer, I felt like they expected the customer to jump through hoops to give them their hard earned money.

I only mentioned this because it might be helpful for anyone searching to contact the location prior to visiting to inquire whether or not they can even order their Rolex configuration.


----------



## baghagg

Idk, I was at two authorized dealers this week, they both said they can place an order in whatever configuration I wanted, they just couldn't tell me how long it would take to come in..  However, neither store had much stock.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Cool shot I got of it glowing!


----------



## baghagg

Fantastic!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

baghagg said:


> Fantastic!!!


It makes me nostalgic because I had a little mermaid glow in the dark watch as a child in the 80’s. Although this one is much nicer, it still reminds me of my youth!


----------



## Cams

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Cool shot I got of it glowing!
> View attachment 5131200


Beautiful.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Cams said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you so much! I was kind of talked into the stick markers because I said I was interested in a more classic piece, I’m so glad because I actually love them. I don’t think I would’ve been happy long term with the Roman numerals.


----------



## hikarupanda

Out with my YM + Goyard Cap Vert!


----------



## Supriya Gaikwad

These are the Rolex watches that I own.


----------



## Book Worm

Not sure if this is the right thread for this question, feel free to point me to the right thread if it isn’t. 
how do you folks travel with your watches when flying? If you have more than 1 watch, you obviously can’t wear them both. My biggest concern is while going through tsa security. I don’t want to wear one on me and then have to remove it in the bin before the tsa scan. 
Do you wear it (like the love bracelet) and let them wand you? 
or Do you put it on your carry on luggage and ensure it’s locked? Any other creative solution?


----------



## Gourmetgal

Book Worm said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread for this question, feel free to point me to the right thread if it isn’t.
> how do you folks travel with your watches when flying? If you have more than 1 watch, you obviously can’t wear them both. My biggest concern is while going through tsa security. I don’t want to wear one on me and then have to remove it in the bin before the tsa scan.
> Do you wear it (like the love bracelet) and let them wand you?
> or Do you put it on your carry on luggage and ensure it’s locked? Any other creative solution?


I put it in a zippered compartment in my purse before going through security.  In fact any other jewelry I travel with is in my purse other than ERing, earrings, pendant that I’m wearing. The watch is more likely to trigger the alarm so that gets put away. My purse is the last thing I place on the conveyor belt and I don’t put it on there until I get to the xray “tunnel” and it’s my turn to go through the pax sensor.  Hopefully I can be right at the other end of the tunnel when my bags come out.  I do not travel with any valuable jewelry to high crime countries like Mexico unless flying private. I’ve had items stolen by airport security in Mexico when conducting a “random” search. In fact, I don’t even travel to Mexico anymore!  I would never travel with 2 watches or a lot of jewelry anywhere.  It’s just stressful trying to keep it safe.


----------



## Book Worm

Gourmetgal said:


> I put it in a zippered compartment in my purse before going through security.  In fact any other jewelry I travel with is in my purse other than ERing, earrings, pendant that I’m wearing. The watch is more likely to trigger the alarm so that gets put away. My purse is the last thing I place on the conveyor belt and I don’t put it on there until I get to the xray “tunnel” and it’s my turn to go through the pax sensor.  Hopefully I can be right at the other end of the tunnel when my bags come out.  I do not travel with any valuable jewelry to high crime countries like Mexico unless flying private. I’ve had items stolen by airport security in Mexico when conducting a “random” search. In fact, I don’t even travel to Mexico anymore!  I would never travel with 2 watches or a lot of jewelry anywhere.  It’s just stressful trying to keep it safe.


Thanks - this helps. I usually lock my carry-on with my things and then if they need to search, i keep a hawk eye on things. But it’s not foolproof and just gets really stressful. Like u mentioned the timing of the bag place on the conveyor belt and when you pass through security   
I would normally not carry too much jewelry on me for vacay either - just when travel is to attend family/friends’ events and such, then its unavoidable.


----------



## baghagg

Here's mine.  Tried to capture the MOP -  it's pretty vivid, but hard to photograph.  Thank you for allowing me to share.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## angelicskater16

Super happy to add this newly acquired Rolex 31 to my collection. Waited 4 months for this watch!


----------



## Kelly M

Still waiting for the config I want... still have several more weeks to go  In the meantime, stopped by another Torneau (which the SA said is being re-branded to their owner's name, Carl F. Bucherer?? Doesn't quite roll off the tongue ). Found a beautiful pre-owned YM (31mm). Feast your eyes!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Book Worm said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread for this question, feel free to point me to the right thread if it isn’t.
> how do you folks travel with your watches when flying? If you have more than 1 watch, you obviously can’t wear them both. My biggest concern is while going through tsa security. I don’t want to wear one on me and then have to remove it in the bin before the tsa scan.
> Do you wear it (like the love bracelet) and let them wand you?
> or Do you put it on your carry on luggage and ensure it’s locked? Any other creative solution?


I recently returned from a trip, we wore our Rolex watches through the body scanner, no one asked us to remove them. If that wasn’t an option, I would’ve placed then inside my purse. Hubby goes through first so he’s there when my purse comes through.


----------



## Book Worm

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I recently returned from a trip, we wore our Rolex watches through the body scanner, no one asked us to remove them. If that wasn’t an option, I would’ve placed then inside my purse. Hubby goes through first so he’s there when my purse comes through.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Book Worm said:


> Thanks for sharing!


You’re welcome! If it sets anything off I prefer to be wanded. They lost my hubby’s phone and it was in a tray.


----------



## Book Worm

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> You’re welcome! If it sets anything off I prefer to be wanded. They lost my hubby’s phone and it was in a tray.


Yes - exactly. I have had a similar experience with some jewelry while transiting through o'hare. These days, I'll wear my love bracelet but travel pretty bare other than that and they have wand me anyways, so this should work the same. I am such a nervous wreck while going through security


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Book Worm said:


> Yes - exactly. I have had a similar experience with some jewelry while transiting through o'hare. These days, I'll wear my love bracelet but travel pretty bare other than that and they have wand me anyways, so this should work the same. I am such a nervous wreck while going through security


Me too! I’m yelling at my hubby from the scanner, watch for my purse, grab my purse. Then the conveyor belt diverted my purse to the other side because I forgot I had a soda in the tote bag. I ran over and pretty much snatched it from the hands of the TSA personnel who was in the process of man handling it. Such a stressful situation, it’s like inviting someone to steal your valuables.


----------



## Book Worm

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Me too! I’m yelling at my hubby from the scanner, watch for my purse, grab my purse. Then the conveyor belt diverted my purse to the other side because I forgot I had a soda in the tote bag. I ran over and pretty much snatched it from the hands of the TSA personnel who was in the process of man handling it. Such a stressful situation, it’s like inviting someone to steal your valuables.


This...is so me...LOL
Makes me relieved that I'm not alone.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Book Worm said:


> This...is so me...LOL
> Makes me relieved that I'm not alone.


Same, I just thought I was being neurotic.


----------



## missie1

Book Worm said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread for this question, feel free to point me to the right thread if it isn’t.
> how do you folks travel with your watches when flying? If you have more than 1 watch, you obviously can’t wear them both. My biggest concern is while going through tsa security. I don’t want to wear one on me and then have to remove it in the bin before the tsa scan.
> Do you wear it (like the love bracelet) and let them wand you?
> or Do you put it on your carry on luggage and ensure it’s locked? Any other creative solution?


I only travel with one watch as it’s too stressful to keep track and secure additional watch.


----------



## Book Worm

missie1 said:


> I only travel with one watch as it’s too stressful to keep track and secure additional watch.


I try not to too but sometimes when I'm traveling for a wedding, which happened recently, I have more than one event to attend and would like to change things up a bit. I usually avoid the stress when I'm traveling for work or a casual vacay.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Anniversary dinner with the love of my life


----------



## cindy05

Wore my 41mm datejust everrose with Diamond dial out to my birthday dinner this evening along with my fav small chanel coco handle in green.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Finally wearing my new turquoise OP 31.  Love it so much.


----------



## Volvomom

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Anniversary dinner with the love of my life
> View attachment 5156915


what a gorgeous shot!!!!   Were the watches presents???    Simply gorgeous


----------



## Volvomom

Remember I was looking for Rolex for my bday, didn't find anything I liked (i know, i know), unless it was well over budget.   I got the diamond tennis bracelet instead that I love so much.   But i ended up with this TAG one.   I'll pick it up next weekend for tax free weekend!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

Here is the picture


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Volvomom said:


> what a gorgeous shot!!!!   Were the watches presents???    Simply gorgeous


Thank you so much! Yes, they were my gift to us for a beautiful 16 years of wedded bliss! 

I took him to Vegas for his birthday where we enjoyed a wonderful week long vacation. I presented him with his new watch just before midnight on the anniversary of the day we met nearly 2 decades ago! 

Unfortunately, our joint gift from him haven’t been completed yet. The jeweler ordered our settings from overseas and can’t set the diamonds until they arrive. I’ll post pics when they are completed.


----------



## Volvomom

I can't wait to see that!!!!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Volvomom said:


> I can't wait to see that!!!!!!


You and me both! I know what it is, but I haven’t seen it yet. I’m impatiently waiting!


----------



## hammerofdawn

Explorer 1 for me


----------



## Lavendera

May I ask a question? Do the Rolex oyster or jubilee watchbands scratch one’s skin? Are they comfortable? I’ve tried them on at the jewelers but never owned one.

The reason I ask is the last time I went watch shopping, some other brands watches really scratched up my arm. (Not Rolex, but I didn’t have it on long enough to know.) thx!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Lavendera said:


> May I ask a question? Do the Rolex oyster or jubilee watchbands scratch one’s skin? Are they comfortable? I’ve tried them on at the jewelers but never owned one.
> 
> The reason I ask is the last time I went watch shopping, some other brands watches really scratched up my arm. (Not Rolex, but I didn’t have it on long enough to know.) thx!


I own both oyster and jubilee Rolex’s and both are extremely comfortable to wear. I even fall asleep in it sometimes!!!


----------



## bbwmusic

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally wearing my new turquoise OP 31.  Love it so much.


Ohmigosh!  This is the exact watch I have been looking for.  It's 31mm with turquoise dial, correct?  Would you mind giving me details on it?  I absolutely love it!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

bbwmusic said:


> Ohmigosh!  This is the exact watch I have been looking for.  It's 31mm with turquoise dial, correct?  Would you mind giving me details on it?  I absolutely love it!!


Thanks. It’s the turquoise dial. 31mm. It has the single hash marks at 12 3 6 9.  What would you like to know?


----------



## bbwmusic

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks. It’s the turquoise dial. 31mm. It has the single hash marks at 12 3 6 9.  What would you like to know?


Can you tell me the model number?  Did you get the turquoise dial through Rolex or after market?


----------



## EpiFanatic

bbwmusic said:


> Can you tell me the model number?  Did you get the turquoise dial through Rolex or after market?


I got it at an AD, not gray market. I guess I have to go look for the model number. Will post if I can find it. Probably in the papers somewhere.


----------



## anmldr1

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally wearing my new turquoise OP 31.  Love it so much.


How did you get this!?  I placed an order almost a year ago and nothing. It’s so beautiful!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Anniversary dinner with the love of my life
> View attachment 5156915


Happy late Anniversary!!!! You guys have amazing taste and beautiful jewelry from both rings to the watches. Do the marks on your Rolex glow in the dark can’t decide between that or the Roman numerals


----------



## EpiFanatic

anmldr1 said:


> How did you get this!?  I placed an order almost a year ago and nothing. It’s so beautiful!


Thank you.  I guess the answer is I randomly lucked out with my local AD.  I got put on a list early this year, and six weeks later, I got a call.  I immediately bought it.  I know how rare it is.  I know supply is at an all time low right now.  Hopefully things will get better later this year.  Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tua said:


> Happy late Anniversary!!!! You guys have amazing taste and beautiful jewelry from both rings to the watches. Do the marks on your Rolex glow in the dark can’t decide between that or the Roman numerals


Thank you so much! Yes, my index markers do glow in the dark and I love them so much! I also was choosing between index and Roman numerals, the index markers won me over!!!


----------



## Sb2020

I was on the hunt for a GMT Master II in everrose and steel for my husbands birthday. I kept hearing how difficult the market is currently but majorly lucked out and got the call 2 months after reaching out. The AD was able to do a special order for me. No one seems to appreciate my excitement of being able to score this gorgeous piece so I wanted to share with you all.


----------



## Saimz

I am trying to get my first Rolex OP 36 in Turquoise but the last time my Husband bought a Rolex was 10 years ago and in France so sadly we have no AD. If anybody could possibly help me I would be forever grateful. I did go into the NYC store and put my name down but not very hopeful that I will get a call back ha!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Volvomom said:


> Here is the picture


Did you pick up your watch? Do you plan to wear it with your tennis bracelet?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Saimz said:


> I am trying to get my first Rolex OP 36 in Turquoise but the last time my Husband bought a Rolex was 10 years ago and in France so sadly we have no AD. If anybody could possibly help me I would be forever grateful. I did go into the NYC store and put my name down but not very hopeful that I will get a call back ha!


There’s a man who sells some hard to find watches his YouTube channel is called Timepiece Gentlemen or something like that. Well I was watching him yesterday and he had the turquoise oyster perpetual.


----------



## Volvomom

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Did you pick up your watch? Do you plan to wear it with your tennis bracelet?


Yes...... I picked up my watch no sales tax weekend, they sized it right there.   I haven't worn it yet.   I did wear my tennis bracelet a few times.   Then when i was picking up my watch, there was a saleslady with a chopard watch, omg gorgeous!!!!!    Out of my price range......but I'm drooling.    Now that's all I look at.


----------



## Volvomom

I'm pricing out upgrading up diamond studs..... keep you posted!!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

I love this watch.......


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Volvomom said:


> Yes...... I picked up my watch no sales tax weekend, they sized it right there.   I haven't worn it yet.   I did wear my tennis bracelet a few times.   Then when i was picking up my watch, there was a saleslady with a chopard watch, omg gorgeous!!!!!    Out of my price range......but I'm drooling.    Now that's all I look at.


I’ve never looked at Chopard, I might go check them out their watches just to see what they have. Usually when I’m buying diamond jewelry I stay away from large stores to avoid the brand mark up.


----------



## Book Worm

Volvomom said:


> I love this watch.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178563
> View attachment 5178563


I think u have great taste. 

Prior to my DJ36, i had loved these as well but with a leather strap. There’s just something very playful about the watch.
I might return to this in the future, but then my reason for choosing the Rolex over this (my love for how they both looked on me being equal) was a matter of the Rolex holding it’s value better - so it was really never the aesthetics, which in this case I loved too.


----------



## Obsessed_girl

i have been saving with my husband to buy full gold with diamond in the bezel. And in dial . But the price is increased twice and on January rolex will increase it again. I ended up today buying necklace from vca

my husband is telling me to not buy it with diamonds because it will make a difference in the price , so i can afford buying it.


----------



## magicpanda

Hi all.  I am looking to get a DJ 36 in all SS, but can’t decide on the dial color.  For years I have wanted black, but I keep seeing pics of the blue online (never in person) and love how it looks.  I would just get the blue, but I keep buying beautiful blue bags that I never think go with anything I wear and don’t want to be in that situation with my watch.  Does anyone have the blue dial?  Is it more neutral like jeans or obviously blue? TIA.


----------



## Lux.

magicpanda said:


> Hi all.  I am looking to get a DJ 36 in all SS, but can’t decide on the dial color.  For years I have wanted black, but I keep seeing pics of the blue online (never in person) and love how it looks.  I would just get the blue, but I keep buying beautiful blue bags that I never think go with anything I wear and don’t want to be in that situation with my watch.  Does anyone have the blue dial?  Is it more neutral like jeans or obviously blue? TIA.



A blue dial OP is on my wish list. I view it as a timepiece I'd put on when I want a pop of color.


----------



## Saimz

is any Rolex difficult to get ahold of? I just put a deposit down for my first Rolex, a 36mm datejust with blue dial, fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet. Super excited! It’s like a 6 month wait time.


----------



## Xaerahh

Hello esteemed Rolex lovers! May I ask if it’s worth it to get a pre loved Rolex? I saw a beautiful two toned date just 28mm which seemed like a good deal and it looks so beautiful! but I’m not sure as I don’t know much about Rolex! Appreciate any advice!


----------



## anmldr1

Saimz said:


> I am trying to get my first Rolex OP 36 in Turquoise but the last time my Husband bought a Rolex was 10 years ago and in France so sadly we have no AD. If anybody could possibly help me I would be forever grateful. I did go into the NYC store and put my name down but not very hopeful that I will get a call back ha!


I’m trying to find this watch as well. I placed an order for it almost a year ago and still nothing


----------



## Lux.

The turquoise dial is very high in demand. I want it too but probably will have to go grey market for it.


----------



## mrsdjx

I have chosen a rolex - the 2-toned ladies datejust 28mm (yg) with diamond dial and MOP face. I am just really torn between the fluted bezel and the diamond bezel. I do love a pop of ice but I am a little nervous that it looks too flashy. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Gourmetgal

mrsdjx said:


> I have chosen a rolex - the 2-toned ladies datejust 28mm (yg) with diamond dial and MOP face. I am just really torn between the fluted bezel and the diamond bezel. I do love a pop of ice but I am a little nervous that it looks too flashy. Any advice appreciated!


You asked so here’s my opinion.  Great choice!  The diamond markers are lovely but on a Rolex the diamond bezel just makes one look like they’re trying too hard.  Yes, flashy on a Rolex.  Fluted is the way to go


----------



## bisousx

mrsdjx said:


> I have chosen a rolex - the 2-toned ladies datejust 28mm (yg) with diamond dial and MOP face. I am just really torn between the fluted bezel and the diamond bezel. I do love a pop of ice but I am a little nervous that it looks too flashy. Any advice appreciated!



I prefer fluted bezel with those specs.


----------



## Sb2020

mrsdjx said:


> I have chosen a rolex - the 2-toned ladies datejust 28mm (yg) with diamond dial and MOP face. I am just really torn between the fluted bezel and the diamond bezel. I do love a pop of ice but I am a little nervous that it looks too flashy. Any advice appreciated!



I have the same and chose fluted because it felt very busy and too much going with the diamond dial, MOP face and the two-tone to then add the diamond bezel. Both are beautiful, but the fluted compliments rather than competes with the rest of the watch.


----------



## mrsdjx

Thanks everyone! I went for fluted bezel. I think it looks perfect, not too flashy although if that’s your style then I think they both looked great. For me wearing every day and in the office, I think it would have been too much but it’s personal preference.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Lovely choice. Enjoy!


----------



## Cool Breeze

mrsdjx said:


> Thanks everyone! I went for fluted bezel. I think it looks perfect, not too flashy although if that’s your style then I think they both looked great. For me wearing every day and in the office, I think it would have been too much but it’s personal preference.


Congratulations!  It looks great!!


----------



## paris54531

mrsdjx said:


> Thanks everyone! I went for fluted bezel. I think it looks perfect, not too flashy although if that’s your style then I think they both looked great. For me wearing every day and in the office, I think it would have been too much but it’s personal preference.



Wow! This is exactly the watch I have been searching for the past few months. It looks so gorgeous on you! May I ask where you purchased yours?


----------



## mrsdjx

paris54531 said:


> Wow! This is exactly the watch I have been searching for the past few months. It looks so gorgeous on you! May I ask where you purchased yours?



Thank you! I bought mine from a jewelry store in my city that is also a luxury watch dealer, I was lucky that they had one in the country in another city and they could fly it to my city very quickly for me to view. Otherwise they would have had to order it from Rolex and it would have taken a few months to arrive. I'm in New Zealand.


----------



## mousdioufe

Just switched my white Roman dial for this green aftermarket dial, not sure if it was the right choice. I was deciding between this or a black dial with diamond maker. What are your thoughts? Keep it or switch it?


----------



## Sb2020

mrsdjx said:


> Thanks everyone! I went for fluted bezel. I think it looks perfect, not too flashy although if that’s your style then I think they both looked great. For me wearing every day and in the office, I think it would have been too much but it’s personal preference.



Perfection! Wear it well!


----------



## Gourmetgal

mousdioufe said:


> Just switched my white Roman dial for this green aftermarket dial, not sure if it was the right choice. I was deciding between this or a black dial with diamond maker. What are your thoughts? Keep it or switch it?


Switch.  Those roman markers look a bit gaudy.  Diamond markers are lovely.  This is also not that nice a green dial.  Sorry, you asked…this is all based on my eye.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just wearing my 26. Figured out that I absolutely need SS and WG with jubilee bracelet and fluted bezel and date.  I want to go bigger but I don’t trust the gray market.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mousdioufe said:


> Just switched my white Roman dial for this green aftermarket dial, not sure if it was the right choice. I was deciding between this or a black dial with diamond maker. What are your thoughts? Keep it or switch it?


I’m not fond of it. The Roman numerals are so big that they look too close together, that makes the dial appear clumsy and jumbled. I do however like the yellow gold with your juc. Personally I think a crisp white dial or pale silver would look clean and classy. GL.


----------



## kellyh

my vote ..go back to white   


mousdioufe said:


> Just switched my white Roman dial for this green aftermarket dial, not sure if it was the right choice. I was deciding between this or a black dial with diamond maker. What are your thoughts? Keep it or switch it?
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Saimz

Lux. said:


> The turquoise dial is very high in demand. I want it too but probably will have to go grey market for it.


I was told it goes to people who order more at Rolex. So instead of going grey market, I decided to buy a datejust. My MIL also wants a datejust and my husband wants a Rolex as well. I figured those on my account would maybe let my AD bless me.


----------



## Lux.

Saimz said:


> I was told it goes to people who order more at Rolex. So instead of going grey market, I decided to buy a datejust. My MIL also wants a datejust and my husband wants a Rolex as well. I figured those on my account would maybe let my AD bless me.



Yes you have a better chance if you've established some history with them. I have only bought one so far so depending on how my watch collecting goes I may just go grey. There are 4 different Rolex watches I am debating between right now and one of them is the 36mm Explorer which is also very difficult to get ahold of lol. Consider yourself lucky if your MIL and husband want to buy through your account.


----------



## lxrac

mousdioufe said:


> Just switched my white Roman dial for this green aftermarket dial, not sure if it was the right choice. I was deciding between this or a black dial with diamond maker. What are your thoughts? Keep it or switch it?



I love your watch and this dial is truly lovely!


----------



## lxrac

I am wearing my classic 36mm two toned baby. He's vintage but still has a lot of life left.


----------



## gemgirl6

I rotate between my DJ 36 and Lady DJ 28:



I really want a full everose gold day date


----------



## Doratch

My blue dial Rolex DateJust 36mm.
Initially, I wasn't planning to get the blue dial as I was more inclined to get the white dial. But after seeing the blue dial in person, I fell in love with it. 
Hence, I bought the blue dial instead.


----------



## Nance1962

I’ve had my lady datejust for about 35 years now, I’d like a Cartier next!


----------



## lxrac

Nance1962 said:


> I’ve had my lady datejust for about 35 years now, I’d like a Cartier next!



Where do you get yours serviced? I have a vintage datejust too and the bands have stretched out


----------



## vhuynh2

oops - disregard please


----------



## Gourmetgal

Doratch said:


> My blue dial Rolex DateJust 36mm.
> Initially, I wasn't planning to get the blue dial as I was more inclined to get the white dial. But after seeing the blue dial in person, I fell in love with it.
> Hence, I bought the blue dial instead.


Love the blue!  You must have tiny wrists - that watch looks huge on you!


----------



## MYKGUO

Where is everyone getting their Rolex watches? Every AD I've visited has nothing in stock and is not taking orders/doing waitlists..


----------



## vhuynh2

bisousx said:


> Thank you, here are the specs:
> 
> 31mm, silver dial, fluted bezel, steel & everose with jubilee band.
> 
> It looks larger in the photos than IRL. I had a very hard time deciding between 31mm and 36mm but ultimately decided on the smaller size for the low-key look. I shall go big on my next watch
> 
> View attachment 5116604


Gorgeous pieces. For perspective, what is the size of your love bracelet?


----------



## bisousx

vhuynh2 said:


> Gorgeous pieces. For perspective, what is the size of your love bracelet?



My love bracelet is sz 17 and small JUC is 16.


----------



## Missydora

MYKGUO said:


> Where is everyone getting their Rolex watches? Every AD I've visited has nothing in stock and is not taking orders/doing waitlists..


The Date Just models  u can order with AD.  It's a matter of configuring the dial, bracelet and metal type, 20% deposit and wait for it to be made or delivered.   It's the sports steel watches or the oyster perpetual 31 and I think the 41cm with the funky coloured dials is not that easy to acquire. AD probably require purchase  history from the store.  They have some kind of customer preference thing going on for those popular models.  It's hard to decipher what exactly they after to get allocated one. Which is frustrating since you have to start from somewhere to begin a AD relationship at the store.


----------



## Taiwo92

MYKGUO said:


> Where is everyone getting their Rolex watches? Every AD I've visited has nothing in stock and is not taking orders/doing waitlists..


I wonder. My AD in Toronto wouldn’t even take an order for a basic 41mm DJ. I would never pay grey market for this rolex spec, so waiting it out.


----------



## vhuynh2

bisousx said:


> My love bracelet is sz 17 and small JUC is 16.


Thank you. I have a 31mm DJ  ordered and I am size 16 and 15 in love and JUC so that helps. Though your small JUC goes lower down your arm than my regular JUC.


----------



## MYKGUO

Missydora said:


> The Date Just models  u can order with AD.  It's a matter of configuring the dial, bracelet and metal type, 20% deposit and wait for it to be made or delivered.   It's the sports steel watches or the oyster perpetual 31 and I think the 41cm with the funky coloured dials is not that easy to acquire. AD probably require purchase  history from the store.  They have some kind of customer preference thing going on for those popular models.  It's hard to decipher what exactly they after to get allocated one. Which is frustrating since you have to start from somewhere to begin a AD relationship at the store.


Weird! I am looking for a Lady Datejust and cannot get anyone to place an order.. Can I ask which ADs people are ordering from?


----------



## Missydora

MYKGUO said:


> Weird! I am looking for a Lady Datejust and cannot get anyone to place an order.. Can I ask which ADs people are ordering from?


I'm in the uk.  How about u?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

MYKGUO said:


> Weird! I am looking for a Lady Datejust and cannot get anyone to place an order.. Can I ask which ADs people are ordering from?


I ordered from Thomas Markle.


----------



## missD

Does anyone have one of these models or a factory Diamond bezel 36mm datejust in general?

I’m looking for push present ideas and haven’t seen a nice picture of a 36mm datejust with Diamond bezel on a woman’s wrist yet.


----------



## apple_28

Do you find the love bracelet leaving scratches on your Rolex when you stack it?



bisousx said:


> Thank you, here are the specs:
> 
> 31mm, silver dial, fluted bezel, steel & everose with jubilee band.
> 
> It looks larger in the photos than IRL. I had a very hard time deciding between 31mm and 36mm but ultimately decided on the smaller size for the low-key look. I shall go big on my next watch
> 
> View attachment 5116604


----------



## bisousx

apple_28 said:


> Do you find the love bracelet leaving scratches on your Rolex when you stack it?



So far I’ve had no scratches! But I wear my Rolex carefully and not for daily wear.


----------



## Missydora

Just picked  mine up from the AD.  I'm in love. Had the most hardest of time configuring colour of dial and size.  They all so nice.


----------



## MaggyH

Missydora said:


> Just picked  mine up from the AD.  I'm in love. Had the most hardest of time configuring colour of dial and size.  They all so nice.


Absolutely beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## lolakitten

I have a 36 TT yellow/steel date just that I got back when you could just walk into an AD and buy one. What a concept!! Going into a store and buying something lol.
The current state of Rolex supply is mind boggling. I was looking at getting a date just in a different configuration recently, but it’s seems pointless.
Hopefully it eventually goes back to “normal” it wasn’t that long ago…


----------



## Cool Breeze

Missydora said:


> Just picked  mine up from the AD.  I'm in love. Had the most hardest of time configuring colour of dial and size.  They all so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227435


Congratulations!  Love the dial!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Missydora

MaggyH said:


> Absolutely beautiful, congratulations!





Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  Love the dial!  Wear it in good health.


Thank you so much.  I was umming and arghing about wether to go for aubergine dial as I havent seen many around .  Or play safe and stick to classic white dial.  So hard to choose. But I'm happy I chose the aubergine in the end.


----------



## Missydora

lolakitten said:


> I have a 36 TT yellow/steel date just that I got back when you could just walk into an AD and buy one. What a concept!! Going into a store and buying something lol.
> The current state of Rolex supply is mind boggling. I was looking at getting a date just in a different configuration recently, but it’s seems pointless.
> Hopefully it eventually goes back to “normal” it wasn’t that long ago…
> View attachment 5227532


I was surprised to hear how hard it is to get some of the date just especially 36mm and 41mm SS models. Some AD require purchase history to acquire them.  It's a minefield to how they are allocated.  31 and 28 I suspect is easier i suspect less popular sizs. Mine took just over 2 weeks from ordering to collecting.


----------



## baghagg

Missydora said:


> Just picked  mine up from the AD.  I'm in love. Had the most hardest of time configuring colour of dial and size.  They all so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227435


So gorgeous!  I'm crazy about the Aubergine dial!!!  Congrats, wear it in good health!


----------



## lxrac

missD said:


> Does anyone have one of these models or a factory Diamond bezel 36mm datejust in general?
> 
> I’m looking for push present ideas and haven’t seen a nice picture of a 36mm datejust with Diamond bezel on a woman’s wrist yet.
> 
> View attachment 5217286



The one on the left is fire! I'm strictly a two tone datejust, but that one on the left I will wear it!


----------



## apple_28

Anyone know an AD in Toronto that will accept orders?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Missydora said:


> I was surprised to hear how hard it is to get some of the date just especially 36mm and 41mm SS models. Some AD require purchase history to acquire them.  It's a minefield to how they are allocated.  31 and 28 I suspect is easier i suspect less popular sizs. Mine took just over 2 weeks from ordering to collecting.


Can I ask what country you are in?  Is it a 31?  Your date just is gorgeous.


----------



## Missydora

EpiFanatic said:


> Can I ask what country you are in?  Is it a 31?  Your date just is gorgeous.


Hi thanks,  I'm in the UK.  It's size 31mm. Two tone Everose and steel    Are u in the UK too?


----------



## meomeo1010

Just got this last week and I was gifted a Rolex perfume for womens. So excited to wear it ☺️♥️ 

31mm DJ with mint green dial, index markers and the fluted bezel.


----------



## meomeo1010

apple_28 said:


> Anyone know an AD in Toronto that will accept orders?


I don’t think anyone will take orders right now but try Damianis Jewellers in Vaughan or Raffi in Square One. I think they will call you if you tell the SA what model you are looking for.


----------



## Book Worm

apple_28 said:


> Anyone know an AD in Toronto that will accept orders?


last winter when I was hunting, I had emailed most of the ADs across the country. The dealers in Oakville (knar) and the one in Calgary followed up with me once the watch was available but the Raffis in Yorkdale came through for me. 
I cast a wide net. 
good luck on your search.


----------



## Book Worm

meomeo1010 said:


> Just got this last week and I was gifted a Rolex perfume for womens. So excited to wear it ☺♥
> 
> 31mm DJ with mint green dial, index markers and the fluted bezel.


Love the green dial. I have the olive one and it makes me happy 
Enjoyyyy. And might I add you’re SA must really like you that they threw in the perfume


----------



## meomeo1010

Book Worm said:


> Love the green dial. I have the olive one and it makes me happy
> Enjoyyyy. And might I add you’re SA must really like you that they threw in the perfume


Ouuu great to know! Yeah my AD was great. I love the perfume. Smells like a musky womens fragrance that is perfect for winter/fall


----------



## hlzpenguin

LONG STORY: I wasn’t thinking about getting a Rolex watch at all because I’m more into handbags....but because of this crazy price increase in some handbag brands, I pulled the trigger and contacted an SA who I haven’t been in touch for years and told her a few pieces I was looking for. My plan was to save up while being on a “waitlist” for a while. Then, a few days after, my SA contacted back with one that doesn’t have exactly the same configuration I want but she thought I would like it. She was completely right. And now here it is...my first (and maybe only) Rolex watch. Photos can’t do justice but I love it so so much.....pricing is also way more reasonable than some other handbags....


----------



## EpiFanatic

Missydora said:


> Hi thanks,  I'm in the UK.  It's size 31mm. Two tone Everose and steel    Are u in the UK too?


Nope in the US. It’s a drought here. Nothing. So sad.


----------



## apple_28

Book Worm said:


> last winter when I was hunting, I had emailed most of the ADs across the country. The dealers in Oakville (knar) and the one in Calgary followed up with me once the watch was available but the Raffis in Yorkdale came through for me.
> I cast a wide net.
> good luck on your search.


Raffis in Yorkdale is currently under renovation, but the SA I met there wouldn’t allow me to place an order. Other ADs around Toronto/Vaughan prefer I come in person to speak with someone, rather than converse over the phone or by email.


----------



## Book Worm

apple_28 said:


> Raffis in Yorkdale is currently under renovation, but the SA I met there wouldn’t allow me to place an order. Other ADs around Toronto/Vaughan prefer I come in person to speak with someone, rather than converse over the phone or by email.


Yes I heard there is a real backlog and not just in Canada. Rolex had even released a statement a few weeks back about it. 
I hope you find it soon though.


----------



## missD

Someone needs to snap this up! I have this watch and it’s AMAZING! Great price too considering shortage these days.




			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/rolex-18k-rose-gold-stainless-steel-37mm-yacht-master-automatic-watch-chocolate-268621-852949?gclid=Cj0KCQjwrJOMBhCZARIsAGEd4VHCQhrXpcvqvL3JMVcqTFWVzDgJF5fCDiXzm0u9jsZ3sgSo3K7eakoaAiRKEALw_wcB


----------



## hlzpenguin

missD said:


> Someone needs to snap this up! I have this watch and it’s AMAZING! Great price too considering shortage these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/rolex-18k-rose-gold-stainless-steel-37mm-yacht-master-automatic-watch-chocolate-268621-852949?gclid=Cj0KCQjwrJOMBhCZARIsAGEd4VHCQhrXpcvqvL3JMVcqTFWVzDgJF5fCDiXzm0u9jsZ3sgSo3K7eakoaAiRKEALw_wcB


Yacht master was my dream watch back when I first knew about Rolex.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Rockysmom said:


> Here’s mine. 31mm rose/grey and 31mm SS with diamonds. I financed both through Tourneau for 0% which was awesome


The perfect two Rolexes.  I'm starting to realize how beautiful the rose/gray with diamond VI is.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

So although it was a long wait….I am pleased to introduce my new Rolex…I love the color purple and when I saw the aubergine one I ordered it immediately. I’m glad I did because it is a dark purple/royal purple (just what I was hoping for) in most lighting so it matches with my wardrobe nicely. Sorry for the close up on my skin lol….but it is a difficult watch to photograph…I should have taken a picture while outside with better lighting!


----------



## baghagg

HermesFanKelly said:


> So although it was a long wait….I am pleased to introduce my new Rolex…I love the color purple and when I saw the aubergine one I ordered it immediately. I’m glad I did because it is a dark purple/royal purple (just what I was hoping for) in most lighting so it matches with my wardrobe nicely. Sorry for the close up on my skin lol….but it is a difficult watch to photograph…I should have taken a picture while outside with better lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245717


My absolute favorite of all dials!!!  Congratulations!!!  What size is it and how long was your wait?


----------



## LizO...

After enjoying all these pictures so much I thought it is time to share mine as well.
I never have been into Rolex, loved my Cartier Tank, but I am really into yellow and now I am in Love with my new Rolex.Sad part, I do not wear my Tank anymore.


----------



## LVinCali

I love green!  Picked up the watch today and right after saw this ring (which I have been thinking about buying for years).


----------



## HermesFanKelly

baghagg said:


> My absolute favorite of all dials!!!  Congratulations!!!  What size is it and how long was your wait?


Tyvm  It is a 31 and the wait was....7 months lol!


----------



## LizO...

LVinCali said:


> I love green!  Picked up the watch today and right after saw this ring (which I have been thinking about buying for years).
> 
> View attachment 5246283


Perfect Match


----------



## Cool Breeze

HermesFanKelly said:


> So although it was a long wait….I am pleased to introduce my new Rolex…I love the color purple and when I saw the aubergine one I ordered it immediately. I’m glad I did because it is a dark purple/royal purple (just what I was hoping for) in most lighting so it matches with my wardrobe nicely. Sorry for the close up on my skin lol….but it is a difficult watch to photograph…I should have taken a picture while outside with better lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245717


Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## Cool Breeze

LVinCali said:


> I love green!  Picked up the watch today and right after saw this ring (which I have been thinking about buying for years).
> 
> View attachment 5246283


Very cool color!  Congratulations!


----------



## jese1988

Bought my first Rolex almost 2 years ago and I am still in love with it. Its my everyday watch. I am still figuring it out the best stacking look without scratching the watch. The hermès mini double tour bracelet would do for now.Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## anmldr1

LVinCali said:


> I love green!  Picked up the watch today and right after saw this ring (which I have been thinking about buying for years).
> 
> View attachment 5246283


Love this!  May I ask where did you find that? I have been looking everywhere and been placed on lists for the new oyster perpetuals, and have been told they are impossible to find


----------



## LVinCali

anmldr1 said:


> Love this!  May I ask where did you find that? I have been looking everywhere and been placed on lists for the new oyster perpetuals, and have been told they are impossible to find



Same story.  I put my name on a list for this exact watch at an AD and was told it could take 2 years.  When I returned home, I ordered the exact one in unused/mint condition with all the papers from a website that sells pre-owned Rolexes (I consign my watches with the website and trust them 100%) and had it on my wrist 3 days later.  It cost 1500 EUR more, but I figured it was worth it to have it immediately and who knows what kind of price increases there could be in 2 years.


----------



## mateng04

hlzpenguin said:


> LONG STORY: I wasn’t thinking about getting a Rolex watch at all because I’m more into handbags....but because of this crazy price increase in some handbag brands, I pulled the trigger and contacted an SA who I haven’t been in touch for years and told her a few pieces I was looking for. My plan was to save up while being on a “waitlist” for a while. Then, a few days after, my SA contacted back with one that doesn’t have exactly the same configuration I want but she thought I would like it. She was completely right. And now here it is...my first (and maybe only) Rolex watch. Photos can’t do justice but I love it so so much.....pricing is also way more reasonable than some other handbags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238840


Hi what size is this? Thinking of getting my first one and eyeing the Oyster Perpetual in pink, silver or black.


----------



## hlzpenguin

mateng04 said:


> Hi what size is this? Thinking of getting my first one and eyeing the Oyster Perpetual in pink, silver or black.


34


----------



## mateng04

hlzpenguin said:


> 34


Thanks. This is beautiful.


----------



## Ethengdurst

DH’s early Christmas present to me.


----------



## Book Worm

The watch and the bag and the fact that they’re color coordinated.


----------



## hlzpenguin

mateng04 said:


> Thanks. This is beautiful.


Thank you, although my SA said the “new” 34 seems to be smaller (not too much different from 31).


----------



## Feliciaffm

jese1988 said:


> Bought my first Rolex almost 2 years ago and I am still in love with it. Its my everyday watch. I am still figuring it out the best stacking look without scratching the watch. The hermès mini double tour bracelet would do for now.Thanks for letting me share.


This is adorable — I thought I would rather go for an oyster bracelet and plain brezel but I love your watch. May I ask what size you are wearing? Is this 31 or 36?


----------



## jese1988

Feliciaffm said:


> This is adorable — I thought I would rather go for an oyster bracelet and plain brezel but I love your watch. May I ask what size you are wearing? Is this 31 or 36?


Thanks! I’m wearing size 31.


----------



## sparklywacky

What are your thoughts on Submariner watches for ladies? Are they too masculine and sporty? Also, would you get a Submariner with or without a date?


----------



## Missydora

sparklywacky said:


> What are your thoughts on Submariner watches for ladies? Are they too masculine and sporty? Also, would you get a Submariner with or without a date?


My hubs has one.  It wouldn't suit my wrist, being too small.  But I did see a lady AD  wearing one but it could have been a Omega Seamaster they look similar.  It suited her.  I remember seeing photos the likes of Victoria Beckham and Jennifer Aniston wearing men sports watches like the Daytona's and they rock it.  If you got the wrist size to suit it why not.   Some mens watches looks really cool on woman.


----------



## hlzpenguin

sparklywacky said:


> What are your thoughts on Submariner watches for ladies? Are they too masculine and sporty? Also, would you get a Submariner with or without a date?


I like them as a sport watch. I prefer one with date.


----------



## sparklywacky

hlzpenguin said:


> I like them as a sport watch. I prefer one with date.


Yeah it’s a pretty cool sports watch. Do you have one? Do you mind that it’s a little large on your wrist or not at all?


----------



## sparklywacky

Missydora said:


> My hubs has one.  It wouldn't suit my wrist, being too small.  But I did see a lady AD  wearing one but it could have been a Omega Seamaster they look similar.  It suited her.  I remember seeing photos the likes of Victoria Beckham and Jennifer Aniston wearing men sports watches like the Daytona's and they rock it.  If you got the wrist size to suit it why not.   Some mens watches looks really cool on woman.


The rose gold Daytona looks really good on Victoria! She wears it well.


----------



## hlzpenguin

sparklywacky said:


> Yeah it’s a pretty cool sports watch. Do you have one? Do you mind that it’s a little large on your wrist or not at all?


My husband does. It will look too big on me because my wrist is quite smaller than a lot of people. But I’ve seen ladies wearing them and I think they look super cool! I also like the yacht master which I believe was discontinued already. If you have a chance to get one, definitely get it because I heard it’s really hard to get.


----------



## Missydora

sparklywacky said:


> The rose gold Daytona looks really good on Victoria! She wears it well.


Don't know if this is of any help to u. Hubby has a small wrist 17cm wrist size. So quite small for a man. But gives u  idea how a sub looks on similar size wrist.


----------



## Tempo

sparklywacky said:


> What are your thoughts on Submariner watches for ladies? Are they too masculine and sporty? Also, would you get a Submariner with or without a date?


I've posted this picture on this thread before and it's also a GMT and not a Submariner, but very similar and so maybe a help in your decision. Personally, I don't like the watch on my wrist. It's too big for me and definitely too masculine, but that's a matter of personal taste. It is also not a question of material, I have also tried Subs in gold, the result is similar. In contrast, I like Daytonas, they also hug the wrist better.


----------



## hammerofdawn

My two favorites


----------



## hammerofdawn

Here's the sub on my 6" wrist. It's the 14060 sub (pre ceramic)







The yacht master and vintage gmt divers are thinner.


----------



## FunBagz

My wrist measures just under 6” (about 15cm) and DH’s sub is way too big and bulky for me.  I can’t pull it off at all.


----------



## Ethengdurst

got my DH a Pepsi for Christmas


----------



## EpiFanatic

My early Christmas gift…DJ 31 SS fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Lux.

I like them on women with larger wrists. But if your wrists are smaller I think the oversized look isn't on trend anymore. If that matters to you.


----------



## Rockysmom

RG and grey dial


----------



## flash4ever

I love the RG and grey combo.  Lovely!


----------



## kt92

Omg I just got the best Christmas present ever !! After waiting over 2 years I got a call and email from my amazing SA that I got a GMT II in black/blue (BLNR).  I LOVE it - I just went in to have it sized but had her wrap it so I can put it under the tree until Christmas Day.  Am I crazy?  Must. Resist!!!!  I’m so excited !!!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## EpiFanatic

kt92 said:


> Omg I just got the best Christmas present ever !! After waiting over 2 years I got a call and email from my amazing SA that I got a GMT II in black/blue (BLNR).  I LOVE it - I just went in to have it sized but had her wrap it so I can put it under the tree until Christmas Day.  Am I crazy?  Must. Resist!!!!  I’m so excited !!!  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275874
> View attachment 5275875


Congratulations!  It’s batgirl!


----------



## kt92

EpiFanatic said:


> Congratulations!  It’s batgirl!


Yes she is and I feel like a total badass wearing her!  A little James Bond and a little Batgirl/Wonder Woman!!


----------



## Louish

Missydora said:


> Just picked  mine up from the AD.  I'm in love. Had the most hardest of time configuring colour of dial and size.  They all so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227435



I’m also based in the U.K. & looking for an AD. Would you mind telling me where your ordered your watch? I’m in the Essex/London area. Thanks so much!



EpiFanatic said:


> My early Christmas gift…DJ 31 SS fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet.
> View attachment 5274489
> 
> View attachment 5274488



Gorgeous watch! Would you mind telling me your wrist size? The proportions are perfect!


----------



## Missydora

Louish said:


> I’m also based in the U.K. & looking for an AD. Would you mind telling me where your ordered your watch? I’m in the Essex/London area. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous watch! Would you mind telling me your wrist size? The proportions are perfect!


Hi it's from DMR they have a store in London.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Louish said:


> I’m also based in the U.K. & looking for an AD. Would you mind telling me where your ordered your watch? I’m in the Essex/London area. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous watch! Would you mind telling me your wrist size? The proportions are perfect!


thank you. My wrist is five inches.


----------



## Louish

Missydora said:


> Hi it's from DMR they have a store in London.


Thank you, I’ll check them out!


----------



## Louish

EpiFanatic said:


> thank you. My wrist is five inches.


Oh perfect, mine too!! I’m trying to convince hubby that a 31 wouldn’t be too big on me & I think your photo will do that!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Louish said:


> Oh perfect, mine too!! I’m trying to convince hubby that a 31 wouldn’t be too big on me & I think your photo will do that!


These are all 31s.  I do really like the size on me. Definitely Not too big. Here I am wearing a darker dial and a smooth bezel.  Both styles work. Though a neutral color does actually make it look bigger.


----------



## Louish

EpiFanatic said:


> These are all 31s.  I do really like the size on me. Definitely Not too big. Here I am wearing a darker dial and a smooth bezel.  Both styles work. Though a neutral color does actually make it look bigger.
> 
> View attachment 5277447
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277450


The 31s are absolutely perfect on you. I’ll show these pics to hubby - it gives me hope! Do you have any more pics of your new watch? Is it the new rosé-coloured dial? I see that’s the new pink colour on the Rolex website & it looks so dark on the configerator. Does it match the everose colour?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Louish said:


> The 31s are absolutely perfect on you. I’ll show these pics to hubby - it gives me hope! Do you have any more pics of your new watch? Is it the new rosé-coloured dial? I see that’s the new pink colour on the Rolex website & it looks so dark on the configerator. Does it match the everose colour?


Because of the sunburst dial, the color can look very different depending on the lighting. In sunlight it looks cooler pink. In dimmer light or warm lighting it leans more toward beige-ish pink. However a slight tilt in angle can change the color dramatically.  I am lightLy olive toned so it blends well with my skin. I chose a WG/SS configuration to make the pink as cool as possible given how neutral it looks on me. And I did not want it to clash with my mostly WG jewelry. I don’t think it’s close to everose as the rose gold brings out the brown tones in the pink.
What configuration were you thinking about?  Two toned or SS/WG?


----------



## Louish

EpiFanatic said:


> Because of the sunburst dial, the color can look very different depending on the lighting. In sunlight it looks cooler pink. In dimmer light or warm lighting it leans more toward beige-ish pink. However a slight tilt in angle can change the color dramatically.  I am lightLy olive toned so it blends well with my skin. I chose a WG/SS configuration to make the pink as cool as possible given how neutral it looks on me. And I did not want it to clash with my mostly WG jewelry. I don’t think it’s close to everose as the rose gold brings out the brown tones in the pink.
> What configuration were you thinking about?  Two toned or SS/WG?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277543
> View attachment 5277544
> View attachment 5277545


Thanks so much for the photos! Lighting makes such a difference. I’m considering a TT in everose but having a hard time agreeing the dial & size. I’ll be trading in a 26mm DJ & hubby thinks a 28mm would be the best size. I prefer photos of the 31mm & there are more dial options with this size too. Ultimately I want a watch I can wear daily which isn’t too much. The rest of my fine jewellery is either platinum or RG. Waiting to hear back about how much I can trade my watch in for before I go & try on - I don’t want to get my heart broken if the valuation is too low!


----------



## Missydora

Louish said:


> Thanks so much for the photos! Lighting makes such a difference. I’m considering a TT in everose but having a hard time agreeing the dial & size. I’ll be trading in a 26mm DJ & hubby thinks a 28mm would be the best size. I prefer photos of the 31mm & there are more dial options with this size too. Ultimately I want a watch I can wear daily which isn’t too much. The rest of my fine jewellery is either platinum or RG. Waiting to hear back about how much I can trade my watch in for before I go & try on - I don’t want to get my heart broken if the valuation is too low!


I was also like you had a 26mm,  still have it. But found it hard to read time as I need reading glasses.  Was going to go for 28. Fitted well on my wrist but I still couldn't read the time. Went with 31mm. I'm glad I did.  When I got time later I will post some photos of other rolex 31 TT watches I tried. Give u some ideas on what colour dials, jubilee or oyster bracelet . I think I've got one photo of a 28mm I tried. But I didnt like the dial colour.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Missydora said:


> I was also like you had a 26mm,  still have it. But found it hard to read time as I need reading glasses.  Was going to go for 28. Fitted well on my wrist but I still couldn't read the time. Went with 31mm. I'm glad I did.  When I got time later I will post some photos of other rolex 31 TT watches I tried. Give u some ideas on what colour dials, jubilee or oyster bracelet . I think I've got one photo of a 28mm I tried. But I didnt like the dial colour.


Yes, that's why I had to trade up.  My eyesight was getting bad so 31 was the size where the date is legible without readers.  No joke.  Once the eyesight goes, it goes FAST AND HARD.  So 28 was just not big enough.  You wanna do this all again in a few years, given the state of Rolex?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Louish said:


> Thanks so much for the photos! Lighting makes such a difference. I’m considering a TT in everose but having a hard time agreeing the dial & size. I’ll be trading in a 26mm DJ & hubby thinks a 28mm would be the best size. I prefer photos of the 31mm & there are more dial options with this size too. Ultimately I want a watch I can wear daily which isn’t too much. The rest of my fine jewellery is either platinum or RG. Waiting to hear back about how much I can trade my watch in for before I go & try on - I don’t want to get my heart broken if the valuation is too low!


I get it. With trade ins, I don’t expect much given it’s a 26.  That’s why I kept mine. My daughter may want to wear it later. So I would not really count on a big valuation but just some funds to offset the cost of a 31 somewhat. Best of luck and hope you find the config you’re looking for!


----------



## Louish

Missydora said:


> I was also like you had a 26mm,  still have it. But found it hard to read time as I need reading glasses.  Was going to go for 28. Fitted well on my wrist but I still couldn't read the time. Went with 31mm. I'm glad I did.  When I got time later I will post some photos of other rolex 31 TT watches I tried. Give u some ideas on what colour dials, jubilee or oyster bracelet . I think I've got one photo of a 28mm I tried. But I didnt like the dial colour.



Some photos would be amazing, thank you! What size is your wrist? I’m a 15 in a Cartier Love bracelet & just over 5 inches. I do have a lovely Tudor which is 28mm so I get a good idea of what that’s like. It’s strange - that felt quite big when I got it but after looking at way too many photos on here, it looks small. Shrinkage is real!



EpiFanatic said:


> Yes, that's why I had to trade up.  My eyesight was getting bad so 31 was the size where the date is legible without readers.  No joke.  Once the eyesight goes, it goes FAST AND HARD.  So 28 was just not big enough.  You wanna do this all again in a few years, given the state of Rolex?


My eyesight is ok atm but definitely something I should use to convince hubby that I should go for the bigger size!!



EpiFanatic said:


> I get it. With trade ins, I don’t expect much given it’s a 26.  That’s why I kept mine. My daughter may want to wear it later. So I would not really count on a big valuation but just some funds to offset the cost of a 31 somewhat. Best of luck and hope you find the config you’re looking for!


My 26mm is pre-loved but all RG so I’m hoping it’ll help a little with the cost (I’m still expecting to have to put quite a bit towards the new watch). I’ll be buying new for the first time (it’ll be my 4th attempt to get my perfect watch!).


----------



## Missydora

EpiFanatic said:


> Yes, that's why I had to trade up.  My eyesight was getting bad so 31 was the size where the date is legible without readers.  No joke.  Once the eyesight goes, it goes FAST AND HARD.  So 28 was just not big enough.  You wanna do this all again in a few years, given the state of Rolex?


Omg!! That's just like me. Like literally my eyesight went from needing to squint and focus for longer on short range reading.  5 months later no longer able to focus on text, letters blurred and having to move my phone further away to read.  I remember trying the 28mm on. My eyes were like everywhere trying to focus on what time it was making it quite uncomfortable. Factors like having a  smaller all diamond dial blinging and super shiny glass. I have found one advantage to needing reading glasses.  The pores on my face are blurred looks less bad when I look in the mirror. I'm less bothered about them now. 
Heres some photos of TT 31 I tried on. The first one is 28mm.  I didn't like the mint dial and yellow gold. I didn't think look right on my colouring. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
hope this kinda helps. Theres so many really nice configurations. Its really hard to choose.


----------



## Missydora

Louish said:


> Some photos would be amazing, thank you! What size is your wrist? I’m a 15 in a Cartier Love bracelet & just over 5 inches. I do have a lovely Tudor which is 28mm so I get a good idea of what that’s like. It’s strange - that felt quite big when I got it but after looking at way too many photos on here, it looks small. Shrinkage is real!
> 
> 
> My eyesight is ok atm but definitely something I should use to convince hubby that I should go for the bigger size!!
> 
> 
> My 26mm is pre-loved but all RG so I’m hoping it’ll help a little with the cost (I’m still expecting to have to put quite a bit towards the new watch). I’ll be buying new for the first time (it’ll be my 4th attempt to get my perfect watch!).


My wrist is 5.5 inches


----------



## Louish

Missydora said:


> Omg!! That's just like me. Like literally my eyesight went from needing to squint and focus for longer on short range reading.  5 months later no longer able to focus on text, letters blurred and having to move my phone further away to read.  I remember trying the 28mm on. My eyes were like everywhere trying to focus on what time it was making it quite uncomfortable. Factors like having a  smaller all diamond dial blinging and super shiny glass. I have found one advantage to needing reading glasses.  The pores on my face are blurred looks less bad when I look in the mirror. I'm less bothered about them now.
> Heres some photos of TT 31 I tried on. The first one is 28mm.  I didn't like the mint dial and yellow gold. I didn't think look right on my colouring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278099
> View attachment 5278100
> View attachment 5278101
> View attachment 5278105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this kinda helps. Theres so many really nice configurations. Its really hard to choose.


You absolutely chose the right watch for your wrist! I really love the last watch you posted but I can’t find that configuration on the Rolex website. Did you try it on recently?


----------



## Missydora

Louish said:


> You absolutely chose the right watch for your wrist! I really love the last watch you posted but I can’t find that configuration on the Rolex website. Did you try it on recently?


Oh yeah that configuration isn't available anymore.  It's a really nice mother if pearl.    I tried it towards end of october time.  A white dial is really classic. Easier to read the time too. You can get lucky in that they have a good selection in the back  that they don't display in the window.  But it all depends on AD u go to and how accommodating they are.   If u are part exchanging I think it makes it more easier or more likely help u acquire one I would have thought. Although I do think TT models are easier to get in uk in general, might be wrong.  Since the world of rolex changes quickly.


----------



## purselovah91

Do the white dials yellow with time?


----------



## Louish

Missydora said:


> Oh yeah that configuration isn't available anymore.  It's a really nice mother if pearl.    I tried it towards end of october time.  A white dial is really classic. Easier to read the time too. You can get lucky in that they have a good selection in the back  that they don't display in the window.  But it all depends on AD u go to and how accommodating they are.   If u are part exchanging I think it makes it more easier or more likely help u acquire one I would have thought. Although I do think TT models are easier to get in uk in general, might be wrong.  Since the world of rolex changes quickly.


My cousin is quite knowledgeable about this sort of thing & he said stock is really low at the moment. I guess it’s a mix of Covid & Brexit (possibly?). I'm in no rush to buy and I'm happy to wait for the perfect configuration. I think I'll very much enjoy trying lots of different versions on! I've thought about white, but I wondered if it would be too 'bright'? I travel into central London on a train so I didn't want to have something too flashy


----------



## Missydora

Louish said:


> My cousin is quite knowledgeable about this sort of thing & he said stock is really low at the moment. I guess it’s a mix of Covid & Brexit (possibly?). I'm in no rush to buy and I'm happy to wait for the perfect configuration. I think I'll very much enjoy trying lots of different versions on! I've thought about white, but I wondered if it would be too 'bright'? I travel into central London on a train so I didn't want to have something too flashy


It took me over a year to decide what I wanted. I also thought hard on wether I wanted a light dial.  You can't go wrong with a light dial goes with everything..  I was pretty sure I wanted a chocolate dial at one stage.  And then its changed to rose coloured one as it looks really nice with the everose. But I had that problem of not being able to see the time. Not  enough contrast with dial and numbers. It took my hubby to persuade me to go a bit daring and go for something unusual with aubergine. Luckily they had aubergine dial for me to try on but I didn't want the diamond bezel they had. So ordered a  fluted bezel instead.  It looks like a black dial in low light which I like. It's like having 2 different watches for the price of one.  Because they expensive and they have so many to choose from it makes it so hard to choose,  since it can end up being a expensive mistake.   But I come to think that aslong as it makes me smile it's the right choice.   
I know what u mean about having a too much of a flashy watch, especially when u hear rolex muggings in London. It's a pain, extra thing to worry about.  But better to be safe.  Its exciting times for you.  I love the deciding part..


----------



## Missydora

purselovah91 said:


> Do the white dials yellow with time?


I'm no expert. But I think silver dials are more prone to patina.


----------



## Louish

Missydora said:


> It took me over a year to decide what I wanted. I also thought hard on wether I wanted a light dial.  You can't go wrong with a light dial goes with everything..  I was pretty sure I wanted a chocolate dial at one stage.  And then its changed to rose coloured one as it looks really nice with the everose. But I had that problem of not being able to see the time. Not  enough contrast with dial and numbers. It took my hubby to persuade me to go a bit daring and go for something unusual with aubergine. Luckily they had aubergine dial for me to try on but I didn't want the diamond bezel they had. So ordered a  fluted bezel instead.  It looks like a black dial in low light which I like. It's like having 2 different watches for the price of one.  Because they expensive and they have so many to choose from it makes it so hard to choose,  since it can end up being a expensive mistake.   But I come to think that aslong as it makes me smile it's the right choice.
> I know what u mean about having a too much of a flashy watch, especially when u hear rolex muggings in London. It's a pain, extra thing to worry about.  But better to be safe.  Its exciting times for you.  I love the deciding part..


Oh yes, the researching is the best part!! Though I’ve sent my husband so many photos he’s starting to get annoyed  I was also drawn to the rose dial but like you said, the contrast isn’t great. Right now I’m leaning towards 2 different combinations in the 31mm (of course I haven’t tried anything on for size yet) & right now only one 28mm (my husband’s preferred size) stands out to me. I think they all look pretty classic. Hubby also really loves the MOP with diamond markers but I’m worried it’ll be too busy. Would love opinions!!


----------



## Missydora

Louish said:


> Oh yes, the researching is the best part!! Though I’ve sent my husband so many photos he’s starting to get annoyed  I was also drawn to the rose dial but like you said, the contrast isn’t great. Right now I’m leaning towards 2 different combinations in the 31mm (of course I haven’t tried anything on for size yet) & right now only one 28mm (my husband’s preferred size) stands out to me. I think they all look pretty classic. Hubby also really loves the MOP with diamond markers but I’m worried it’ll be too busy. Would love opinions!!
> View attachment 5278285
> 
> View attachment 5278293


They all nice.  So hard to choose.  I would go for white, roman numerals if your going to wear it a lot everyday setting.  Diamond markers are so nice though.  More flashy but does look kinda extra special.  I wouldn't mind a dark dial with diamond markers. Hubby tried one on.  Was surprised it looked good on him.  Wouldn't mind a his and hers.  But you will be surprised when u try them on some that look nice on display will look different on the wrist.  I think size wise will have to try them on.  There is notable difference with 28mm and 31mm especially on us small wrist.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Here is the 31 white dial with Romans on SS. (I love white metals.). This was my previous choice but I loved the blingier sunburst pink.  Hope these help.  Btw, these are all 31 and I think the white dial looks big and super easy to read.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Louish said:


> Oh yes, the researching is the best part!! Though I’ve sent my husband so many photos he’s starting to get annoyed  I was also drawn to the rose dial but like you said, the contrast isn’t great. Right now I’m leaning towards 2 different combinations in the 31mm (of course I haven’t tried anything on for size yet) & right now only one 28mm (my husband’s preferred size) stands out to me. I think they all look pretty classic. Hubby also really loves the MOP with diamond markers but I’m worried it’ll be too busy. Would love opinions!!
> View attachment 5278285
> 
> View attachment 5278293


31 is best. Tell your hubby that you’re the one that’s gonna have to squint to read the dials.  And for $10k, there better be no squinting.
The Roman’s are busier than the diamond markers, so I vote for diamond markers if you want clean. However if you fall in love with Roman’s then just do that. The 2 tone will make it look smaller. So my boy is 31 with diamond markers. MOP face will
Not be an issue with the diamond markers. Should be easy to read.
Personally my next one with be a DJ with batons so I can read it at night.


----------



## Ethengdurst

DH got the text while we’re in Vegas to pick this up… perfect timing for his bday in 2 weeks.


Daytona Oysterflex Everose


I’m not gonna say no trying it on. A tad big on me.


----------



## Louish

Missydora said:


> They all nice.  So hard to choose.  I would go for white, roman numerals if your going to wear it a lot everyday setting.  Diamond markers are so nice though.  More flashy but does look kinda extra special.  I wouldn't mind a dark dial with diamond markers. Hubby tried one on.  Was surprised it looked good on him.  Wouldn't mind a his and hers.  But you will be surprised when u try them on some that look nice on display will look different on the wrist.  I think size wise will have to try them on.  There is notable difference with 28mm and 31mm especially on us small wrist.



I imagine there would be quite a big difference in size! I don't want to follow whats fashionable, I want to with what suits our frame. I like the idea of a darker face but I don't think it would get as much wear as something lighter. My hubby has fallen for a skeleton Hublot watch and I'd love to buy him it one day (he isn't into brands, this just so happens to be the watch he loves!).



EpiFanatic said:


> Here is the 31 white dial with Romans on SS. (I love white metals.). This was my previous choice but I loved the blingier sunburst pink.  Hope these help.  Btw, these are all 31 and I think the white dial looks big and super easy to read.
> 
> View attachment 5278334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278340



These look great! The white does look very crisp but.... is it boring? But then things are classic for a reason...



EpiFanatic said:


> 31 is best. Tell your hubby that you’re the one that’s gonna have to squint to read the dials.  And for $10k, there better be no squinting.
> The Roman’s are busier than the diamond markers, so I vote for diamond markers if you want clean. However if you fall in love with Roman’s then just do that. The 2 tone will make it look smaller. So my boy is 31 with diamond markers. MOP face will
> Not be an issue with the diamond markers. Should be easy to read.
> Personally my next one with be a DJ with batons so I can read it at night.



This will be my 4th Rolex (always traded in with the hope the next watch will be my forever watch) and I really want to get it right this time. If I'm honest, I think my first watch was the one I felt most comfortable with. It was an all SS date just, jubilee bracelet,  fluted bezel, silver dial and diamond markers. I'd go back to that but I have a similar Tudor watch (all SS, silver dial, batons). This is why I'm going with TT this time to keep it different to my Tudor. I wear much more RG on a daily basis now so a TT would work. I just need to keep it as clean and fresh as possible. I was drawn to the olive dial in the 28mm because Olive is my favourite colour & my eternity ring has olive green diamonds but hubby thinks its not classic enough to be a forever watch.


----------



## Louish

My 28mm Tudor. 

What do you all think of the 28mm on me?


----------



## Missydora

Louish said:


> My 28mm Tudor.
> 
> What do you all think of the 28mm on me?
> View attachment 5278810


It does look the perfect size for your wrist.  Its was like that for me.  Also its lighter on the wrist.  31mm will look more casual sporty. More got that  kinda, modern day rolex vibe for female  wearers. I came from a 26mm looks very much like your Tudor above.  I'd still go for a 31mm though. It will hold its value better than a 28mm if your inclined to part exchange again.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Louish said:


> My 28mm Tudor.
> 
> What do you all think of the 28mm on me?
> View attachment 5278810


That looks well proportioned on your wrist.  The cyclops on the 31 will be a great addition.


----------



## kt92

My latest…


----------



## Louish

Might be going to an AD to try on watches tomorrow. Can’t believe you have to go on a waiting list for a new watch. Have always gone pre-loved before & I was hoping to have the whole experience but it’ll be a long way away by the sounds of it


----------



## classychictipz

Louish said:


> Might be going to an AD to try on watches tomorrow. Can’t believe you have to go on a waiting list for a new watch. Have always gone pre-loved before & I was hoping to have the whole experience but it’ll be a long way away by the sounds of it



Well hopefully your AD has exhibition watches for you to try on. Most places don't have them. I just asked my AD today about the status of any SS models and she told me that you can't order any SS watches. All the men's sport watches are a hit or miss on receiving one. My hubby is on weight list for a sub and we are anticipating about a couple of years on the wait which we're okay with. 
She did tell me that I can order a two-tone Dajejust though in any size. It will take at least 3 months or more to receive. 
Oh, and Rolex prices go up in January as well. I'm in the U.S., cause I'm not sure what's the status in other countries.


----------



## Louish

classychictipz said:


> Well hopefully your AD has exhibition watches for you to try on. Most places don't have them. I just asked my AD today about the status of any SS models and she told me that you can't order any SS watches. All the men's sport watches are a hit or miss on receiving one. My hubby is on weight list for a sub and we are anticipating about a couple of years on the wait which we're okay with.
> She did tell me that I can order a two-tone Dajejust though in any size. It will take at least 3 months or more to receive.
> Oh, and Rolex prices go up in January as well. I'm in the U.S., cause I'm not sure what's the status in other countries.



It’s crazy! I’m looking for a two tone Datejust in either 28mm or 31mm. I’m based in the U.K. I’m not sure if waitlists are for all models or specific ones. Gutted as I really was looking forward to doing the whole experience! Still, it’ll be nice to try some on as I’m unsure on size.


----------



## classychictipz

Louish said:


> It’s crazy! I’m looking for a two tone Datejust in either 28mm or 31mm. I’m based in the U.K. I’m not sure if waitlists are for all models or specific ones. Gutted as I really was looking forward to doing the whole experience! Still, it’ll be nice to try some on as I’m unsure on size.



I agree that it's crazy with Rolex. I was considering a Datejust as well, but it's hard to make a decision when I can't see different dial colors in person. If I was to get a DJ, it would have to be 36mm with a jubilee bracelet. But honestly, with prices going up in a few weeks, I'm not sure of blindly ordering a watch without trying it on.
But yet, I like watches and Rolex is not the only brand I'm looking at. It sucks for others that really want one though. Hopefully you'll have some luck.


----------



## Louish

classychictipz said:


> I agree that it's crazy with Rolex. I was considering a Datejust as well, but it's hard to make a decision when I can't see different dial colors in person. If I was to get a DJ, it would have to be 36mm with a jubilee bracelet. But honestly, with prices going up in a few weeks, I'm not sure of blindly ordering a watch without trying it on.
> But yet, I like watches and Rolex is not the only brand I'm looking at. It sucks for others that really want one though. Hopefully you'll have some luck.



What other watches are you looking at? Ideally I’d get two watches- a TT 28mm Datejust for every day & I really like the Tudor 32 Black Bay as my version of an oversized “boyfriend” watch. I have a soft spot for Tudor as a wear a SS Style in 28mm.


----------



## classychictipz

Louish said:


> What other watches are you looking at? Ideally I’d get two watches- a TT 28mm Datejust for every day & I really like the Tudor 32 Black Bay as my version of an oversized “boyfriend” watch. I have a soft spot for Tudor as a wear a SS Style in 28mm.



I own a Tudor also, but the 1926. I also own two Tag Heuer's and a Longines and like all of them. I really like the Black Bay as well. I was considering earlier this year on buying the Tudor 36mm, silver Black Bay but ended up getting my two Tags which are not even sport watches.   
I've been looking at the Breitling Chronomat 36mm in mint green or the Omega Constellation 36mm two-tone.
I also have no preference in either automatic or quartz. I actually prefer quartz, because I'm too lazy to wind.


----------



## Louish

classychictipz said:


> I own a Tudor also, but the 1926. I also own two Tag Heuer's and a Longines and like all of them. I really like the Black Bay as well. I was considering earlier this year on buying the Tudor 36mm, silver Black Bay but ended up getting my two Tags which are not even sport watches.
> I've been looking at the Breitling Chronomat 36mm in mint green or the Omega Constellation 36mm two-tone.
> I also have no preference in either automatic or quartz. I actually prefer quartz, because I'm too lazy to wind.
> View attachment 5281710
> View attachment 5281711



Oh I love the green one. So unusual. For some reason I’m not keen on the strap of the Omegas (before I tried on watches last year looking for my Tudor I had no idea how fusy I was about straps!). 

The Tudors are great watches! Unfortunately my hubby hates the Black Bay (something about the hands) but I still love it. Too big a purchase for me without him loving it too though.


----------



## Louish

Well that was an interesting day! As I’m selling my 26mm RG DJ, I’m in the market for 2 new watches - a daily TT datejust & a more oversized casual watch with a black dial (unsure of brand). Was eyeing a 32mm Tudor Black Bay.

I went to an AD today to see whether I preferred the 28mm or 31mm datejust. The plan was to pick a watch & jump on the waiting list. As I walked in the door I went straight to the Hublot display as my hubby has his heart set on one eventually & I ended up seeing the most perfect black dial watch in 33mm. Absolutely loved it & knew I was buying it then & there. 

Then tried on the two datejusts. Such limited availability for try ons in TT - a 28mm jubilee bracelet (I want oyster) with a chocolate dial & a 31mm oyster bracelet with the purple dial. I slightly preferred the 31mm but hubby (& SA) preferred the 28mm. They said that the new Hublot is my bigger, casual watch, the Rolex should be smaller & dressier. They did make a lot of sense but the watch was so wrong in terms of configuration it was very difficult to tell. 

Ended up registering my interest for a TT RG & SS 28mm date just with an oyster bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP diamond dial. But to be honest… neither of the Rolexes made my heart flip like the Hublot did today. I’m wondering if I should stick with my black Hublot & dressier silver Tudor….


----------



## classychictipz

Louish said:


> Well that was an interesting day! As I’m selling my 26mm RG DJ, I’m in the market for 2 new watches - a daily TT datejust & a more oversized casual watch with a black dial (unsure of brand). Was eyeing a 32mm Tudor Black Bay.
> 
> I went to an AD today to see whether I preferred the 28mm or 31mm datejust. The plan was to pick a watch & jump on the waiting list. As I walked in the door I went straight to the Hublot display as my hubby has his heart set on one eventually & I ended up seeing the most perfect black dial watch in 33mm. Absolutely loved it & knew I was buying it then & there.
> 
> Then tried on the two datejusts. Such limited availability for try ons in TT - a 28mm jubilee bracelet (I want oyster) with a chocolate dial & a 31mm oyster bracelet with the purple dial. I slightly preferred the 31mm but hubby (& SA) preferred the 28mm. They said that the new Hublot is my bigger, casual watch, the Rolex should be smaller & dressier. They did make a lot of sense but the watch was so wrong in terms of configuration it was very difficult to tell.
> 
> Ended up registering my interest for a TT RG & SS 28mm date just with an oyster bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP diamond dial. But to be honest… neither of the Rolexes made my heart flip like the Hublot did today. I’m wondering if I should stick with my black Hublot & dressier silver Tudor….



Congrats on your Hublot! Would love to see pics! That's great that they had some Rolexes to try on.
I was debating between a 31mm TT DJ versus a 36 mm version Rolex with diamond markers, but one of my Tag's has a diamond dial that I'm not sure I would wear it if I get another watch with diamonds in it.
I guess that's what you have to ask yourself. The MOP diamond Rolex IS beautiful. If you feel that your Tudor does the same purpose, than maybe you don't need the Rolex. But my husband always tells me if I'm debating a purchase, ask yourself will you regret not getting that purchase. It's a big decision, but the good thing about DJs is that you can always order it later.


----------



## Etriers

purselovah91 said:


> Do the white dials yellow with time?



No, the dials don’t change color. However, according to Rolex, as the years go by and your watch is serviced (by Rolex), it is completely dismantled and its components cleaned. Any components that no longer meet Rolex's functional or aesthetic specs will be replaced with genuine Rolex parts.


----------



## Louish

classychictipz said:


> Congrats on your Hublot! Would love to see pics! That's great that they had some Rolexes to try on.
> I was debating between a 31mm TT DJ versus a 36 mm version Rolex with diamond markers, but one of my Tag's has a diamond dial that I'm not sure I would wear it if I get another watch with diamonds in it.
> I guess that's what you have to ask yourself. The MOP diamond Rolex IS beautiful. If you feel that your Tudor does the same purpose, than maybe you don't need the Rolex. But my husband always tells me if I'm debating a purchase, ask yourself will you regret not getting that purchase. It's a big decision, but the good thing about DJs is that you can always order it later.


 Here’s a pic of my new Hublot. Went completely against the rules I set myself but the heart wants what the heart wants!



I saw a post I had made on here in 2018. I had just bought my first Rolex (all SS, 26mm DJ, silver dial, diamond markers) & I was already looking for a more oversized watch with a black face to wear casually. Makes me wonder if actually I really only want a black faced watch & the beautiful DJs are just timepieces I should admire on others. Something to think about!


----------



## Cclover2013

Hi all, I’ve been searching for my dream watch for almost three years now with no luck. I was hoping someone has an sa that can help me? Order or leave a deposit for a two tone DJ 36 mm ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## classychictipz

Louish said:


> Here’s a pic of my new Hublot. Went completely against the rules I set myself but the heart wants what the heart wants!
> View attachment 5282433
> 
> 
> I saw a post I had made on here in 2018. I had just bought my first Rolex (all SS, 26mm DJ, silver dial, diamond markers) & I was already looking for a more oversized watch with a black face to wear casually. Makes me wonder if actually I really only want a black faced watch & the beautiful DJs are just timepieces I should admire on others. Something to think about!



I love it! Looks great on you! For me, that's why I feel it's important to try on different watches. That's why I haven't jumped on a Rolex yet. Maybe in 2022, the stores will fill up stock a little bit more.
Enjoy your piece!


----------



## classychictipz

Cclover2013 said:


> Hi all, I’ve been searching for my dream watch for almost three years now with no luck. I was hoping someone has an sa that can help me? Order or leave a deposit for a two tone DJ 36 mm ❤❤❤❤❤



I don't know if you're in the states, but I am and most ADs say you can order a TT DJ. No SS models or sport men's models. I don't know about outside the states.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Louish said:


> Here’s a pic of my new Hublot. Went completely against the rules I set myself but the heart wants what the heart wants!
> View attachment 5282433
> 
> 
> I saw a post I had made on here in 2018. I had just bought my first Rolex (all SS, 26mm DJ, silver dial, diamond markers) & I was already looking for a more oversized watch with a black face to wear casually. Makes me wonder if actually I really only want a black faced watch & the beautiful DJs are just timepieces I should admire on others. Something to think about!


That’s really pretty. So yeah. The heart wants what it wants.


----------



## ~Moi~

Two-toned 31 Datejust with silver dial (it was a gift from me to myself after a promotion at work a few years ago )


----------



## Cclover2013

classychictipz said:


> I don't know if you're in the states, but I am and most ADs say you can order a TT DJ. No SS models or sport men's models. I don't know about outside the states.


All of the boutiques I’ve been calling said no  Can you refer me? I messaged you. I live in the US as well


----------



## Kelly M

I have an order for an SS DJ and still waiting… NYC. It’s crazy out there. Every store, including the authorized retailers, is just cleaned out except for a few 26 and 28.


----------



## flash4ever

Hi I have been a member her for sometime and have never posted pic. So excited to finally upload one.  I love watches and I wear them everyday.  I purchased this at the beginning of Dec. it is a size 28mm yellow gold, silver face, with luminous stick makers.  I love it, I went with a 28mm and I am glad I did.  My wrist is 51/2 inches and I wear a size 16 love bracelet.  I will post more of my watches. Thanks for all the wonderful pics.  Happy Holidays to All.


----------



## flash4ever

Here are some pics.


----------



## flash4ever

Another one.


----------



## flash4ever

31 mm as mop Roman dial.


----------



## Louish

flash4ever said:


> 31 mm as mop Roman dial.



Would you mind sharing a photo of you wearing your 31mm? I have the same size wrist & finding it really hard to pick between the 28mm & the 31mm. Thanks so much!!


----------



## flash4ever

Here is the 31 mm on the smallest part of my wrist. Here’s a shot of both.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Louish

flash4ever said:


> Here is the 31 mm on the smallest part of my wrist. Here’s a shot of both.  Hope this helps.



Thank you so much! Which size do you prefer wearing?


----------



## flash4ever

I like the 31 to wear in stainless and I want to get a 31 in the gold and stainless.  For the solid gold I wanted to keep it smaller.


----------



## flash4ever

Here’s the last watch in my little collection and a group shot.  

Top left all stainless 36 mm  pink jubilee diamond dial, 36mm gold and stainless champagne diamond dial, 36mm stainless w/oyster bracelet diamond bezel and pinkish watch gears on dial I guess it’s a floral.  28mm gold president and the last 31 mm stainless w/mop roman dial.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## classychictipz

Cclover2013 said:


> All of the boutiques I’ve been calling said no  Can you refer me? I messaged you. I live in the US as well



Go to a Mayor's if there is one near you. Where I live there is not a lot of authorized dealers for Rolex, but there are Mayor's which are an AD. I know that a Mayor's store that I have worked with over this past year told me that they can order TT DJ's.


----------



## MaggyH

I am thinking about upgrading my OP34 to a DJ36. What do you think?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

MaggyH said:


> I am thinking about upgrading my OP34 to a DJ36. What do you think?
> View attachment 5284846
> View attachment 5284847


I like what you have.


----------



## EpiFanatic

MaggyH said:


> I am thinking about upgrading my OP34 to a DJ36. What do you think?
> View attachment 5284846
> View attachment 5284847


Depends whether you need a date. I am a person that does so I would always choose a DJ over an OP unless it’s a candy color OP.  And I prefer jubilee bracelet and flutEd bezel over an OP. But it is very based on individual needs and preferences. Don’t do it if you don’t love this DJ. My opinion is the one DJ above is gorgeous. I would do it. But get what you love.


----------



## Louish

flash4ever said:


> Here’s the last watch in my little collection and a group shot.
> 
> Top left all stainless 36 mm  pink jubilee diamond dial, 36mm gold and stainless champagne diamond dial, 36mm stainless w/oyster bracelet diamond bezel and pinkish watch gears on dial I guess it’s a floral.  28mm gold president and the last 31 mm stainless w/mop roman dial.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Your photos were really helpful thank you. My wrist is slightly smaller 5 1/8th inches so hubby is still saying the smaller 28mm is right even though I **know** I’ll prefer the 31mm in the long run.


----------



## MaggyH

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I like what you have.


Thank you, I like it too, so it's a tough decision.. I do really like the DJ because of the date function though.


----------



## MaggyH

EpiFanatic said:


> Depends whether you need a date. I am a person that does so I would always choose a DJ over an OP unless it’s a candy color OP.  And I prefer jubilee bracelet and flutEd bezel over an OP. But it is very based on individual needs and preferences. Don’t do it if you don’t love this DJ. My opinion is the one DJ above is gorgeous. I would do it. But get what you love.


You are so right, I never remember what date it is! Jubilee seems to be very comfortable to wear too, plus I really like how the light reflects off the fluted bezel. I like the new fluted design dial of the DJ too, but would have to see it in person, which can be difficult nowadays..


----------



## Kelly M

I'm with you. I'm in the process of deciding whether I want to go the route of OP or DJ, and whether I want a light or dark dial, but it's hard to make a decision when I can't try them on. Someone had suggested it to me but it seems wasteful to order pre-owned just to try on & return if it isn't right.


----------



## MaggyH

Kelly M said:


> I'm with you. I'm in the process of deciding whether I want to go the route of OP or DJ, and whether I want a light or dark dial, but it's hard to make a decision when I can't try them on. Someone had suggested it to me but it seems wasteful to order pre-owned just to try on & return if it isn't right.


Exactly! Plus I don't know how long I will have to wait for the new watch. I will go to the AD next week and ask.


----------



## hikarupanda

With my YM 37mm today!


----------



## MaggyH

Rolex just increased their prices sadly…


----------



## flash4ever

I love your YM. I like the dark dial.  Looks great!


----------



## Missydora

hikarupanda said:


> With my YM 37mm today!
> View attachment 5285397


My hubby has the 40mm version.  In real life it's a stunning watch.  He has the sub too, overall he likes the YM in design more when put side by side.


----------



## Kelly M

MaggyH said:


> Rolex just increased their prices sadly…


I think I read that prices increased about 3.8% across the board. Let’s see if anything changes in terms of their stock now…


----------



## Missydora

MaggyH said:


> Rolex just increased their prices sadly…


Here in the UK from what I can see and remember. An unusual thing,  is that all the MOP dials have actually had a price drop.  Wonder why?


----------



## pinkdiamond765

MaggyH said:


> I am thinking about upgrading my OP34 to a DJ36. What do you think?
> View attachment 5284846
> View attachment 5284847


I have that same OP34. Somes years back I thought about trading it in for something else, but didn't.  Now I'm so glad I didn't. It's a great watch you wouldn't be able to get now.


----------



## Kelly M

Oh yeah, does anyone know if Rolex intends on adding new styles/config options this year? Not sure when they typically add that stuff in. Although I'm not sure if they are even adding new styles given their inventory issues for the past two years.


----------



## MaggyH

pinkdiamond765 said:


> I have that same OP34. Somes years back I thought about trading it in for something else, but didn't.  Now I'm so glad I didn't. It's a great watch you wouldn't be able to get now.


Mine is only 1 year old, bought it just before the new colourful dials came out and only wore it 3x. I really like the jubilee bracelet and the fluted bezel on the DJ.


----------



## MaggyH

Kelly M said:


> Oh yeah, does anyone know if Rolex intends on adding new styles/config options this year? Not sure when they typically add that stuff in. Although I'm not sure if they are even adding new styles given their inventory issues for the past two years.


I guess we'll find out on the 30th of March at the Geneva Watches & Wonders, since there will be no Baselworld this year.


----------



## Kelly M

MaggyH said:


> I guess we'll find out on the 30th of March at the Geneva Watches & Wonders, since there will be no Baselworld this year.


Oh thank you for letting me know! The day right after my birthday.


----------



## MaggyH

Kelly M said:


> Oh thank you for letting me know! The day right after my birthday.


Wow, how exciting  I hope they will release something really special for your birthday then.


----------



## Sb2020

Hi everyone! I was just looking at Rolex website and it seems the MOP faces have all had a price decrease! My DJ watch is now $1800 USD LESS than what I paid for it a year ago. I am shocked and never would have expected something like this to happen. Anyone have any ideas why it would be? Husband thinks I am crazy for spending any time on this as I have already spent the money and love the watch but I am so curious how a change like this would be justified. Unfamiliar with the concept of a price decrease in luxury


----------



## baghagg

I don't know the answer, maybe demand was way down.  Mine is currently $1850 less than 6 months ago.   Can't wrap my head around it given the fact that you can't get your hands on one...


----------



## Sb2020

baghagg said:


> I don't know the answer, maybe demand was way down.  Mine is currently $1850 less than 6 months ago.   Can't wrap my head around it given the fact that you can't get your hands on one...


Crazy!! Which specs do you have?


----------



## ive_flipped

I just added a 4th to my collection, I love the dial on this. Day-date 36


----------



## MaggyH

I went to order my DJ36 today WG fluted bezel/jubilee bracelet. I was told it will be months before it will arrive. I’m hoping to get it for my birthday in June, but it’s not looking good. 
Also there were only 4 dials in white gold I could chose from. Otherwise waitlist closed for 2 years, it’s crazy!


----------



## Cclover2013

MaggyH said:


> I went to order my DJ36 today WG fluted bezel/jubilee bracelet. I was told it will be months before it will arrive. I’m hoping to get it for my birthday in June, but it’s not looking good.
> Also there were only 4 dials in white gold I could chose from. Otherwise waitlist closed for 2 years, it’s crazy!


May I ask you if you live in the states? I’ve been trying to order with no luck


----------



## MaggyH

Cclover2013 said:


> May I ask you if you live in the states? I’ve been trying to order with no luck


I live in Europe. I bought my previous watch from the same AD, so maybe they were more forthcoming? My SA told me most of the watches cannot be ordered. She said yachtmasters 37 are more obtainable than a DJ right now. I didn’t ask about the sport watches.


----------



## Kelly M

MaggyH said:


> I went to order my DJ36 today WG fluted bezel/jubilee bracelet. I was told it will be months before it will arrive. I’m hoping to get it for my birthday in June, but it’s not looking good.
> Also there were only 4 dials in white gold I could chose from. Otherwise waitlist closed for 2 years, it’s crazy!


Yep, I'm feeling this except I'm in the US. I have an order for a DJ36 smooth bezel/oyster bracelet and WG fluted/oyster (so I can see which one I prefer lol). While the SA said it'd be 6 weeks last fall, I received a call three months later saying they haven't gotten anything in and gave me the whole shortage spiel again. It makes no sense. At this point, I'm willing to just wait until I can go into the store and have the whole experience.  Or see how inventory is in Portugal when I go visit family again over the summer lol.


----------



## MaggyH

Kelly M said:


> Yep, I'm feeling this except I'm in the US. I have an order for a DJ36 smooth bezel/oyster bracelet and WG fluted/oyster (so I can see which one I prefer lol). While the SA said it'd be 6 weeks last fall, I received a call three months later saying they haven't gotten anything in and gave me the whole shortage spiel again. It makes no sense. At this point, I'm willing to just wait until I can go into the store and have the whole experience.  Or see how inventory is in Portugal when I go visit family again over the summer lol.


This is really crazy, the waiting is getting longer and longer. Which dials have you ordered? I originally wanted the new blue fluted dial but was told not a chance.. I could have chosen from pink/purple/silver with diamonds 6 and 9, MOP with diamonds or white with WG romans. My SA has written in comments, that my 1st choice is the blue dial and I want to buy it for my Bday, so fingers crossed, but I'm not holding my breath..


----------



## Kelly M

MaggyH said:


> This is really crazy, the waiting is getting longer and longer. Which dials have you ordered? I originally wanted the new blue fluted dial but was told not a chance.. I could have chosen from pink/purple/silver with diamonds 6 and 9, MOP with diamonds or white with WG romans. My SA has written in comments, that my 1st choice is the blue dial and I want to buy it for my Bday, so fingers crossed, but I'm not holding my breath..


Both with white dial & Roman Numerals. Imagine that!! Seems like such a simple and common configuration, yet here we are. I remember seeing your post about that config! I really hope it comes in time


----------



## MaggyH

Kelly M said:


> Both with white dial & Roman Numerals. Imagine that!! Seems like such a simple and common configuration, yet here we are. I remember seeing your post about that config! I really hope it comes in time


I’ve seen the white dial with WG Roman numerals today and that’s the one I have picked, it’s truly stunning in person, it shimmers under direct light! I think it will be a perfect neutral watch for every occasion.


----------



## MaggyH

Another photo:
(I should have taken better pics, but was so excited!)


----------



## Kelly M

MaggyH said:


> Another photo:
> (I should have taken better pics, but was so excited!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287052


Oh my GOD, that's just beautiful!! Congrats!! It looks beautiful on you, just the perfect size. And those photos are great. If you get a chance, I'd love to see photos of it outside! Or just more photos in general  

I'm still unsure if I want a white or black dial, even though I think both would suit me. I've never had a white dial which is why I really need to try it on myself... I wear my father's black dial Omega sometimes despite it being ginormous on me and my first watch had a silver dial, so I'm really not sure about the white.


----------



## MaggyH

Kelly M said:


> Oh my GOD, that's just beautiful!! Congrats!! It looks beautiful on you, just the perfect size. And those photos are great. If you get a chance, I'd love to see photos of it outside! Or just more photos in general
> 
> I'm still unsure if I want a white or black dial, even though I think both would suit me. I've never had a white dial which is why I really need to try it on myself... I wear my father's black dial Omega sometimes despite it being ginormous on me and my first watch had a silver dial, so I'm really not sure about the white.
> 
> View attachment 5287070


I was only able to try the exposition model in the store, God knows how long I will have to wait for my order to arrive..
In general, I prefer lighter colour dials, as you can tell the time easier. Also darker dials wear smaller. Here is a photo of the same OP34, just with different dial colours:


----------



## DS2006

Sb2020 said:


> Hi everyone! I was just looking at Rolex website and it seems the MOP faces have all had a price decrease! My DJ watch is now $1800 USD LESS than what I paid for it a year ago. I am shocked and never would have expected something like this to happen. Anyone have any ideas why it would be? Husband thinks I am crazy for spending any time on this as I have already spent the money and love the watch but I am so curious how a change like this would be justified. Unfamiliar with the concept of a price decrease in luxury


Thank you SO much for telling us this!  I had considered ordering a DJ in November, but wasn't sure what I wanted. I thought the price on the mop dial was too high!  So this definitely changes things.  I've emailed my AD to see if he can still order DJ. He could in November but his quota may be filled now! Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Kelly M

MaggyH said:


> I was only able to try the exposition model in the store, God knows how long I will have to wait for my order to arrive..
> In general, I prefer lighter colour dials, as you can tell the time easier. Also darker dials wear smaller. Here is a photo of the same OP34, just with different dial colours:
> 
> View attachment 5287093


Ahh, no! They don't even have models out like that for people to try here - just whatever they're selling (which right now is a lot of diamond, chocolate dials, < 31mm models, etc.). And oh wow, that's a good point. Seeing them side-by-side like that really illustrates that! I guess I should also be thinking of the long-term when my vision starts to go


----------



## MaggyH

Kelly M said:


> Ahh, no! They don't even have models out like that for people to try here - just whatever they're selling (which right now is a lot of diamond, chocolate dials, < 31mm models, etc.). And oh wow, that's a good point. Seeing them side-by-side like that really illustrates that! I guess I should also be thinking of the long-term when my vision starts to go


The AD had full cases of all watches, but for show only. At least I was able to try all sizes of DJ: 31 (too small) 36 (love) and 41 (huuuge). They will probably wait a few months and sell me the one I've tried on today.. I really hope your watches will arrive soon! Personally, I prefer the OP with smooth bezel/oyster (no choice anyway) and the DJ with all the bells and whistles, I'm curious which one you will pick!


----------



## bensmom243

MaggyH said:


> I’ve seen the white dial with WG Roman numerals today and that’s the one I have picked, it’s truly stunning in person, it shimmers under direct light! I think it will be a perfect neutral watch for every occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287043


That's the one I am waiting for too! I ordered it late October and was told 2-8 months.  I am not a patient person so the wait will be interesting.


----------



## MaggyH

bensmom243 said:


> That's the one I am waiting for too! I ordered it late October and was told 2-8 months.  I am not a patient person so the wait will be interesting.


Yay, so it's 3 of us waiting for the same watch! Where about are you based please? US?


----------



## bensmom243

MaggyH said:


> Yay, so it's 3 of us waiting for the same watch! Where about are you based please? US?


I am in Massachussetts.


----------



## Kelly M

MaggyH said:


> The AD had full cases of all watches, but for show only. At least I was able to try all sizes of DJ: 31 (too small) 36 (love) and 41 (huuuge). They will probably wait a few months and sell me the one I've tried on today.. I really hope your watches will arrive soon! Personally, I prefer the OP with smooth bezel/oyster (no choice anyway) and the DJ with all the bells and whistles, I'm curious which one you will pick!



I'm pretty sure all the Rolex stores or AD here have sold off their "for show only" collection, lol! There really is nothing left. It's like the stores have been cleaned out. I know for certain I want the oyster band. I've tried the jubilee and while it's beautiful no doubt, it doesn't feel like ME. The sportier/casual feel of the oyster band is perfect. Now just the dial color... ugh!



bensmom243 said:


> I am in Massachussetts.



Ha, I'm in New York! I ordered I think in late July or August. I was told 6 weeks at the time, then was called in November & told that it'd probably be upwards of 6 months to wait because of shortage issues. Welp, good luck to us all


----------



## EpiFanatic

MaggyH said:


> Another photo:
> (I should have taken better pics, but was so excited!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287052


That is a really pretty and clean dial. I tried that on too.  It was first on my list until I got the pink dial.  It’s clean and easy to read. Classic combo.


----------



## MaggyH

EpiFanatic said:


> That is a really pretty and clean dial. I tried that on too.  It was first on my list until I got the pink dial.  It’s clean and easy to read. Classic combo.


Thank you, I went there to get the blue fluted dial, so I'm still a little bit on the fence about the white one. Could you show us your pink dial please?


----------



## EpiFanatic

MaggyH said:


> Thank you, I went there to get the blue fluted dial, so I'm still a little bit on the fence about the white one. Could you show us your pink dial please?


The blue fluted is stunning, IMHO.  In the sunlight it kills. So I chose the blue and pink ahead of the white. But I do still want a white dial, just not sure when.  And I probably won’t get another Roman.  Actually for a white dial I may lean toward a JLC Reverso.


----------



## MaggyH

EpiFanatic said:


> The blue fluted is stunning, IMHO.  In the sunlight it kills. So I chose the blue and pink ahead of the white. But I do still want a white dial, just not sure when.  And I probably won’t get another Roman.  Actually for a white dial I may lean toward a JLC Reverso.
> 
> View attachment 5287394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287397


Those are stunning watches, congratulations on being able to find them! I already have a blue dial on my OP34, so perhaps I need that crisp white one.


----------



## EpiFanatic

MaggyH said:


> Those are stunning watches, congratulations on being able to find them! I already have a blue dial on my OP34, so perhaps I need that crisp white one.


Yup. If I had blue I’d go for white too. Good luck!


----------



## Missydora

EpiFanatic said:


> The blue fluted is stunning, IMHO.  In the sunlight it kills. So I chose the blue and pink ahead of the white. But I do still want a white dial, just not sure when.  And I probably won’t get another Roman.  Actually for a white dial I may lean toward a JLC Reverso.
> 
> View attachment 5287394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287397


Your ss pink dial combo  pic has convinced me that's what I would like next.  It's so stunning


----------



## Kelly M

EpiFanatic said:


> That is a really pretty and clean dial. I tried that on too.  It was first on my list until I got the pink dial.  It’s clean and easy to read. Classic combo.


It looks gorgeous on you too!! Like you said, so clean. So sparkly  
And just saw your other watches - gorgeous. The pink is very subdued, almost silvery. Which one between the pink & blue do you find yourself wearing the most?


----------



## EpiFanatic

Missydora said:


> Your ss pink dial combo  pic has convinced me that's what I would like next.  It's so stunning


Thank you. I love it. It’s very jewelry like, blingy and sparkly. But honestly it’s not as easy to read as ones with batons, which is next on my list. However if I could only choose one I would choose this one.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Kelly M said:


> It looks gorgeous on you too!! Like you said, so clean. So sparkly
> And just saw your other watches - gorgeous. The pink is very subdued, almost silvery. Which one between the pink & blue do you find yourself wearing the most?


The blue is my mom’s actually. If I had both I might wear the blue more because it’s just sportier due to color, and I’m definitely a casual person. However the pink is very elegant and can kinda disappear because the dial color blends with my skin tone. Really it’s just a personal preference thing.  Sorry I’m no help.


----------



## Kelly M

EpiFanatic said:


> The blue is my mom’s actually. If I had both I might wear the blue more because it’s just sportier due to color, and I’m definitely a casual person. However the pink is very elegant and can kinda disappear because the dial color blends with my skin tone. Really it’s just a personal preference thing.  Sorry I’m no help.


No, that's good! It was your personal preference I was asking about anyway  Just making conversation to soothe my anxiousness to get my own eventually.  I keep flopping between the white dial and black dial. I'm also casual so I wonder if black would suit me better. Guess we won't know til I try them both, huh?


----------



## MaggyH

Kelly M said:


> No, that's good! It was your personal preference I was asking about anyway  Just making conversation to soothe my anxiousness to get my own eventually.  I keep flopping between the white dial and black dial. I'm also casual so I wonder if black would suit me better. Guess we won't know til I try them both, huh?


I have tried the black one previously, and it looked quite boring on me. The white shines bright in comparison, and I still love the blue one as it's a true chameleon in different lighting. Don't worry Kelly, our time will come soon! Hugs!


----------



## flash4ever

EpiFanatic said:


> The blue fluted is stunning, IMHO.  In the sunlight it kills. So I chose the blue and pink ahead of the white. But I do still want a white dial, just not sure when.  And I probably won’t get another Roman.  Actually for a white dial I may lean toward a JLC Reverso.
> 
> View attachment 5287394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287397


----------



## flash4ever

Love the pink dial.  Great choice!


----------



## EpiFanatic

MaggyH said:


> I have tried the black one previously, and it looked quite boring on me. The white shines bright in comparison, and I still love the blue one as it's a true chameleon in different lighting. Don't worry Kelly, our time will come soon! Hugs!


The black dial with batons is super sporty and I would love one.
Hopefully supply will go up in 2022.


----------



## Kelly M

EpiFanatic said:


> The black dial with batons is super sporty and I would love one.
> Hopefully supply will go up in 2022.


Ooh, this one? This is the black dial config I’m looking at (on the right of course). So cool!


----------



## MaggyH

Kelly M said:


> Ooh, this one? This is the black dial config I’m looking at (on the right of course). So cool!
> View attachment 5288619


Of course it would be best to try them on, but sadly not quite possible nowadays. I'd like to get an Explorer I with the black face for a sports watch, but most likely unobtainable.


----------



## JennRN

My dream watch! Presidential with silver face. The yellow gold face didn't suit me.


----------



## MaggyH

JennRN said:


> My dream watch! Presidential with silver face. The yellow gold face didn't suit me.


That's a stunning piece, congratulations! I want one in YG too


----------



## JennRN

MaggyH said:


> That's a stunning piece, congratulations! I want one in YG too


Thank you so much! I hope you get one too!


----------



## flash4ever

I like the Silver dial.


----------



## JennRN

Here’s a clearer photo. Sorry for posting again.


----------



## Sb2020

JennRN said:


> Here’s a clearer photo. Sorry for posting again.


Beyond gorgeous! A dream watch for me. Wear it in good health!


----------



## classychictipz

So I've narrowed down what my 1st Rolex purchase to be. It most likely might be my only Rolex. I've went to multiple stores that had exhibition watches to try on and a store that had a few used ones to get my preferences. I normally go with larger watch faces, but the dial options with the 31mm is tempting. But I'm going 36mm definitely. I wish there was a 32 to 34mm instead in the DJ. I have 32mm Tag's that I love, but the 31mm shows too small on my wrist. That 1mm is a big difference when I had them next to each other.
These are the two, but I don't think I can order the SS blue one right now.


----------



## JennRN

classychictipz said:


> So I've narrowed down what my 1st Rolex purchase to be. It most likely might be my only Rolex. I've went to multiple stores that had exhibition watches to try on and a store that had a few used ones to get my preferences. I normally go with larger watch faces, but the dial options with the 31mm is tempting. But I'm going 36mm definitely. I wish there was a 32 to 34mm instead in the DJ. I have 32mm Tag's that I love, but the 31mm shows too small on my wrist. That 1mm is a big difference when I had them next to each other.
> These are the two, but I don't think I can order the SS blue one right now.
> View attachment 5289752
> 
> View attachment 5289753


Love the steel and everose gold!


----------



## MaggyH

classychictipz said:


> So I've narrowed down what my 1st Rolex purchase to be. It most likely might be my only Rolex. I've went to multiple stores that had exhibition watches to try on and a store that had a few used ones to get my preferences. I normally go with larger watch faces, but the dial options with the 31mm is tempting. But I'm going 36mm definitely. I wish there was a 32 to 34mm instead in the DJ. I have 32mm Tag's that I love, but the 31mm shows too small on my wrist. That 1mm is a big difference when I had them next to each other.
> These are the two, but I don't think I can order the SS blue one right now.
> View attachment 5289752
> 
> View attachment 5289753


If you are planning on having just one, then get the Everose one. It will look great with any outfit and for any occasion.


----------



## classychictipz

JennRN said:


> Love the steel and everose gold!



I do too!


----------



## classychictipz

MaggyH said:


> If you are planning on having just one, then get the Everose one. It will look great with any outfit and for any occasion.



That's what I was thinking since I don't have a two-tone now. 
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## JennRN

classychictipz said:


> That's what I was thinking since I don't have a two-tone now.
> Decisions, decisions.


It’s gorgeous I’ve seen it.


----------



## classychictipz

JennRN said:


> It’s gorgeous I’ve seen it.


Rolex's everose is so beautiful! I tried on two everose watches, but with the rose colored dials which I didn't like. There was two watches with the white face. One was SS and the other was the yellow TT. I love how the white face is matte and crisp looking. The SA had a white face DJ and hers popped. That's probably where I'm leaning.


----------



## MaggyH

classychictipz said:


> Rolex's everose is so beautiful! I tried on two everose watches, but with the rose colored dials which I didn't like. There was two watches with the white face. One was SS and the other was the yellow TT. I love how the white face is matte and crisp looking. The SA had a white face DJ and hers popped. That's probably where I'm leaning.


I've seen the everose two tone with white stick dial at my AD's display on Monday, it was so beautiful! White dial looks perfect with PG in my opinion.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Here’s my everose.


----------



## classychictipz

Babsiegirl said:


> Here’s my everose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289969



So lovely! I love the Roman numerals! But for me, sticks and diamond markers are easier to read.


----------



## Kelly M

Was out walking today and stopped at a Bucherer again to look at their exhibition watches to see if they had a black dial to try on. Ended up at pre-owned. I just love it, and I think I may have made a mistake with my white dial order  I wonder if I can change it. SA said they’re no longer taking orders but should probably call mine to ask…
Sorry for the bare hands - was headed to the gym


----------



## MaggyH

Babsiegirl said:


> Here’s my everose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289969


Beautiful watch! Is this the 31mm size?


----------



## Babsiegirl

MaggyH said:


> Beautiful watch! Is this the 31mm size?


Yes, this is the 31mm. I got it November 2019, right before ordering was iffy and took forever to get it in.


----------



## MaggyH

Kelly M said:


> Was out walking today and stopped at a Bucherer again to look at their exhibition watches to see if they had a black dial to try on. Ended up at pre-owned. I just love it, and I think I may have made a mistake with my white dial order  I wonder if I can change it. SA said they’re no longer taking orders but should probably call mine to ask…
> Sorry for the bare hands - was headed to the gym
> 
> View attachment 5289990
> View attachment 5289989
> View attachment 5289991


I am starting to think if I should get the bi colour YG one.. Probably easier to get too.


----------



## Kelly M

MaggyH said:


> I am starting to think if I should get the bi colour YG one.. Probably easier to get too.


Oh gosh. Well, I guess it doesn't hurt to ask! Have you tried that one on?


----------



## MaggyH

Kelly M said:


> Oh gosh. Well, I guess it doesn't hurt to ask! Have you tried that one on?


Yes, and I love it, but it’s quite a bit more $$$, so I don’t know what to do. My AD said any diamond dials are much easier to get.


----------



## classychictipz

MaggyH said:


> Yes, and I love it, but it’s quite a bit more $$$, so I don’t know what to do. My AD said any diamond dials are much easier to get.



That's what my ADs told me. Some diamond dials, MOP dials, and TT in DJs can be ordered most of the time. Unless a certain watch has multiple orders in, she said they can't. But one AD said they can't order any SS DJs, but another store said possibly depending on the dial. It's literally a crap shoot. I want to decide soon, because I worry that Rolex may turn into AP and Patek when nothing will be attainable unless you're the store's regular client.


----------



## classychictipz

Kelly M said:


> Was out walking today and stopped at a Bucherer again to look at their exhibition watches to see if they had a black dial to try on. Ended up at pre-owned. I just love it, and I think I may have made a mistake with my white dial order  I wonder if I can change it. SA said they’re no longer taking orders but should probably call mine to ask…
> Sorry for the bare hands - was headed to the gym
> 
> View attachment 5289990
> View attachment 5289989
> View attachment 5289991


The black dial is nice too. It looks slightly sporty to me. The white dial looks clean and crisp. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## MaggyH

classychictipz said:


> That's what my ADs told me. Some diamond dials, MOP dials, and TT in DJs can be ordered most of the time. Unless a certain watch has multiple orders in, she said they can't. But one AD said they can't order any SS DJs, but another store said possibly depending on the dial. It's literally a crap shoot. I want to decide soon, because I worry that Rolex may turn into AP and Patek when nothing will be attainable unless you're the store's regular client.


Exactly, plus I was told I can have pretty much any dial if I order the diamond bezel. It’s really crazy that you cannot have what you want, and yet you have to pay a lot of money for it. Plus the unspecified waiting time.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just sayin. I’ve bought from both AD and grey market. I purchased my pink new from the grey market because I didn’t want to wait and I want to get exactly what I wanted. No compromising. I paid a premium but have no regrets. And I had my watch authenticated by a Rolex AD as well so I had no concerns of authenticity. The others were all purchased through an AD. I’m sorry you ladies all have to wait. Crossing fingers for you that you get exactly what you want.


----------



## MaggyH

In 2020 i only had to wait 1 month for my watch, even though they told me it will be a long wait. I am hopeful we will be lucky and won’t have to wait on our orders more than a few months  I have decided to stick to the white dial as I already have a blue dial Rolex, plus a black MOP with diamonds, so a white will make a nice difference.


----------



## EpiFanatic

MaggyH said:


> In 2020 i only had to wait 1 month for my watch, even though they told me it will be a long wait. I am hopeful we will be lucky and won’t have to wait on our orders more than a few months  I have decided to stick to the white dial as I already have a blue dial Rolex, plus a black MOP with diamonds, so a white will make a nice difference.


Yah. One month is nothing.  I bet you will get one soon.  I had been looking for a year and a half. I am in the states. I knew that if anything even remotely close to what I wanted showed up I would buy it, which I did. I got the turquoise OP 31.  No regrets but not having a date really bothered me. Then another OP, cause I kept trying to live with no date. Anyway I bit the bullet and bought through grey finally. And then I got offered several DJs at ADs. Go figure. I’ve still got one more on my list and then I think I’m done with Rolex. (Famous last words)


----------



## MaggyH

EpiFanatic said:


> Yah. One month is nothing.  I bet you will get one soon.  I had been looking for a year and a half. I am in the states. I knew that if anything even remotely close to what I wanted showed up I would buy it, which I did. I got the turquoise OP 31.  No regrets but not having a date really bothered me. Then another OP, cause I kept trying to live with no date. Anyway I bit the bullet and bought through grey finally. And then I got offered several DJs at ADs. Go figure. I’ve still got one more on my list and then I think I’m done with Rolex. (Famous last words)


You are so lucky to have such slender wrists  I wanted to get the turquoise OP 36, but was told list closed. I’m already thinking of getting the 37 Yacht Master, so you are completely right, it never ends!


----------



## EpiFanatic

MaggyH said:


> You are so lucky to have such slender wrists  I wanted to get the turquoise OP 36, but was told list closed. I’m already thinking of getting the 37 Yacht Master, so you are completely right, it never ends!


Yah. I would imagine the turquoise 36 is much harder to get.  I did luck out. So so random that I got a call for the turquoise. I love the YM but I would need a 35 and even that may be too big. The problem with skinny wrists is that the bone protrudes and it’s just not a pretty look. KWIM?  My wrists look emaciated.


----------



## MaggyH

EpiFanatic said:


> Yah. I would imagine the turquoise 36 is much harder to get.  I did luck out. So so random that I got a call for the turquoise. I love the YM but I would need a 35 and even that may be too big. The problem with skinny wrists is that the bone protrudes and it’s just not a pretty look. KWIM?  My wrists look emaciated.


Your arms just look petite to me, I wish I could wear small size watches like you can.  
Right now it seems that any watch I am vaguely interested in, I am not able to order or pre-order. I heard the fun coloured OPs will be discontinued this year, as many people had their orders cancelled by Rolex. I presume new dials will be coming out on 30th March then. We'll have to wait until they will show them at the Geneva show to find out.


----------



## classychictipz

MaggyH said:


> Your arms just look petite to me, I wish I could wear small size watches like you can.
> Right now it seems that any watch I am vaguely interested in, I am not able to order or pre-order. I heard the fun coloured OPs will be discontinued this year, as many people had their orders cancelled by Rolex. I presume new dials will be coming out on 30th March then. We'll have to wait until they will show them at the Geneva show to find out.



People had their OP orders canceled? That's interesting. I was thinking on waiting till April before ordering anything to see if they release any new colors in some of the models. I agree with you on wishing the wrists were more slender. The 31mm looks tiny on my bigger wrists. There's a mint green dial in the 31mm DJ line that's offered in stainless steel. I'm hoping they release it in the 36mm SS, because it's available in yellow TT but not what I want. I lurk the Rolex forums and there's talk of possible new colors. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## apple_28

Anyone have a watch box they recommend - for at least 4 watches? It’s ok if there’s room for more. It’ll be an excuse to buy more watches .  Cushions would be great, and ones that aren’t loose so they won’t rock around in the box. Thanks!


----------



## Cool Breeze

apple_28 said:


> Anyone have a watch box they recommend - for at least 4 watches? It’s ok if there’s room for more. It’ll be an excuse to buy more watches .  Cushions would be great, and ones that aren’t loose so they won’t rock around in the box. Thanks!


Bey-Berk (sp?) makes all sorts of nice watch boxes.  They have their own website but I know they also also sell some on the Neiman-Marcus website.


----------



## MaggyH

apple_28 said:


> Anyone have a watch box they recommend - for at least 4 watches? It’s ok if there’s room for more. It’ll be an excuse to buy more watches .  Cushions would be great, and ones that aren’t loose so they won’t rock around in the box. Thanks!


That really depends on how much you are willing to spend on it, Louis Vuitton do some really beautiful ones.


----------



## Sunny2rose

apple_28 said:


> Anyone have a watch box they recommend - for at least 4 watches? It’s ok if there’s room for more. It’ll be an excuse to buy more watches .  Cushions would be great, and ones that aren’t loose so they won’t rock around in the box. Thanks!


We bought these Wolf Windsor 5 piece watch boxes from Amazon, it’s nice looking with a decent price.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Fell in love with this new fluted motif dial TT everose 36.


----------



## MaggyH

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5293355
> 
> View attachment 5293357
> 
> Fell in love with this new fluted motif dial TT everose 36.


Congratulations! Do you like the fluted dial?


----------



## Ethengdurst

MaggyH said:


> Congratulations! Do you like the fluted dial?


Thanks, I do like it.


----------



## Louish

My details have been left with an AD for a TT SS/RG Datejust, oyster bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP dial with diamond markers in both 28mm & 31mm. Hubby’s preference is the 28mm & mine is the 31mm. Most likely the first watch in will win! I’m based in the U.K. Not sure how long I’ll have to wait for the watch but happy I have my new Hublot to keep me company while I wait! If anyone has some info on the U.K. wait times I’d really appreciate it


----------



## Violet Bleu

Louish said:


> Here’s a pic of my new Hublot. Went completely against the rules I set myself but the heart wants what the heart wants!
> View attachment 5282433
> 
> 
> I saw a post I had made on here in 2018. I had just bought my first Rolex (all SS, 26mm DJ, silver dial, diamond markers) & I was already looking for a more oversized watch with a black face to wear casually. Makes me wonder if actually I really only want a black faced watch & the beautiful DJs are just timepieces I should admire on others. Something to think about!


What size is the case on your Hublot?


----------



## Louish

Violet Bleu said:


> What size is the case on your Hublot?


It’s 33mm & fits perfectly for an oversized more masculine watch. Hubby thinks that the Rolex is more like jewellery & should therefore be more dainty hence the preference for the 28mm


----------



## Violet Bleu

Louish said:


> It’s 33mm & fits perfectly for an oversized more masculine watch. Hubby thinks that the Rolex is more like jewellery & should therefore be more dainty hence the preference for the 28mm


Oh okay. Thanks for the reply! I have a 28mm Rolex that I love but have been thinking about getting a second watch that’s a little more casual with a larger face. So we’re kind of doing the opposite lol.


----------



## ashley99

My new DJ36, TT with champagne dial, fluted bezel and oyster bracelet. I’m in love!


----------



## NewLove480

ashley99 said:


> My new DJ36, TT with champagne dial, fluted bezel and oyster bracelet. I’m in love!
> 
> View attachment 5299554


What a classic! It's gorgeous on you.


----------



## uhpharm01

ashley99 said:


> My new DJ36, TT with champagne dial, fluted bezel and oyster bracelet. I’m in love!
> 
> View attachment 5299554


that's really nice watch and it does look really good on you.


----------



## ctimec

ashley99 said:


> My new DJ36, TT with champagne dial, fluted bezel and oyster bracelet. I’m in love!



So gorgeous on you! Have the same model but with jubilee bracelet. Love your oyster bracelet!


----------



## MaggyH

ashley99 said:


> My new DJ36, TT with champagne dial, fluted bezel and oyster bracelet. I’m in love!
> 
> View attachment 5299554


Congratulations, it looks great on you


----------



## ashley99

Thank you so much everyone, I love it


----------



## missD

Just got offered this today. So far, I have a 34mm Stainless OP Date w/ Pink Dial and 37mm Rose Gold Stainless w/ Chocolate Dial.

I’ve always wanted something with Diamonds for dressier days. I just don’t know if this will look too gaudy on the wrist. Any feedback will help, I have a day to decide before they put it out for sale to others! Welp!


----------



## MaggyH

missD said:


> Just got offered this today. So far, I have a 34mm Stainless OP Date w/ Pink Dial and 37mm Rose Gold Stainless w/ Chocolate Dial.
> 
> I’ve always wanted something with Diamonds for dressier days. I just don’t know if this will look too gaudy on the wrist. Any feedback will help, I have a day to decide before they put it out for sale to others! Welp!
> 
> View attachment 5302841


I think you will love it! It's quite a plain watch otherwise, so diamonds will add much needed sparkle to it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

missD said:


> Just got offered this today. So far, I have a 34mm Stainless OP Date w/ Pink Dial and 37mm Rose Gold Stainless w/ Chocolate Dial.
> 
> I’ve always wanted something with Diamonds for dressier days. I just don’t know if this will look too gaudy on the wrist. Any feedback will help, I have a day to decide before they put it out for sale to others! Welp!
> 
> View attachment 5302841


Can you try it on?  For me, it would depend on whether you want or need a dressier white metal watch in your collection, and whether you would wear it much as this would be your third Rolex. It’s a lot of bling because all white everything will really show up, so you have to be comfortable rocking it. I don’t think it’s gaudy but it makes a statement. I would be fine with it given I love Rolex but once I get into that price point I start considering other brands, like paying a little more to get Patek which I love with diamonds.


----------



## missD

EpiFanatic said:


> Can you try it on?  For me, it would depend on whether you want or need a dressier white metal watch in your collection, and whether you would wear it much as this would be your third Rolex. It’s a lot of bling because all white everything will really show up, so you have to be comfortable rocking it. I don’t think it’s gaudy but it makes a statement. I would be fine with it given I love Rolex but once I get into that price point I start considering other brands, like paying a little more to get Patek which I love with diamonds.



Yup, will go try it today. I just don’t want to feel put on the spot and then I might just buy it to get out of a weird situation. LOL

I looked at the new 2021 Patek Twenty 4 as well but I’m not sure about it being Quartz and I’ve seen the resale market for these not being that strong.

Which Patek were you looking at? I was in NY a couple of times this past winter and all the Patek cases were pretty much empty.


----------



## missD

Repeat post


----------



## EpiFanatic

missD said:


> Yup, will go try it today. I just don’t want to feel put on the spot and then I might just buy it to get out of a weird situation. LOL
> 
> I looked at the new 2021 Patek Twenty 4 as well but I’m not sure about it being Quartz and I’ve seen the resale market for these not being that strong.
> 
> Which Patek were you looking at? I was in NY a couple of times this past winter and all the Patek cases were pretty much empty.



speaking of diamond bezels, I quite liked this one. I am a sucker for a blue face through…


----------



## missD

EpiFanatic said:


> speaking of diamond bezels, I quite liked this one. I am a sucker for a blue face through…



Girrrrl that’s $28k LOL. Much more than the Rolex. 

A comparable PP to the Rolex is the rectangular Twenty 4. That’s about 14k. retail with a softer resale value. But I’ve never tried that. I’ve always felt the rectangular 30mm width was too small for my wrists. Did you like/see that one?


----------



## EpiFanatic

missD said:


> Girrrrl that’s $28k LOL. Much more than the Rolex.
> 
> A comparable PP to the Rolex is the rectangular Twenty 4. That’s about 14k. retail with a softer resale value. But I’ve never tried that. I’ve always felt the rectangular 30mm width was too small for my wrists. Did you like/see that one?


I haven’t. I’ll go look it up. If you’re staying around $15k ish then I would do Rolex, like you said for better resale.


----------



## missD

So this just happened… I was 100% on the fence because the Diamond bezel was pretty expensive compared to SS but my husband peer pressured me into it because it looked so good in real life.


----------



## baghagg

missD said:


> So this just happened… I was 100% on the fence because the Diamond bezel was pretty expensive compared to SS but my husband peer pressured me into it because it looked so good in real life.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303427
> View attachment 5303428


It's beautiful and it looks great on you! Congratulations!  Of the three you own, it's my personal fave!


----------



## missD

I don’t know why the previous pic made the bezel looked so in-your-face. It’s actually really sleek in real life and icy with the white dial.


----------



## Louish

missD said:


> So this just happened… I was 100% on the fence because the Diamond bezel was pretty expensive compared to SS but my husband peer pressured me into it because it looked so good in real life.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303427
> View attachment 5303428


It’s beautiful! I think the crisp dial helps tone it down a bit more. I agree with Baghagg, it’s my favourite out of your collection. I think you’ll get more wear out of of than you think - I don’t think it’s just for “dressy” occasions


----------



## MaggyH

missD said:


> View attachment 5303485
> 
> 
> I don’t know why the previous pic made the bezel looked so in-your-face. It’s actually really sleek in real life and icy with the white dial.


Love it on you, such a classic piece! The diamond bezel makes it special. I'm waiting on the same watch/dial but with a fluted bezel instead of diamonds. I will probably have to wait a long time..


----------



## Cool Breeze

missD said:


> So this just happened… I was 100% on the fence because the Diamond bezel was pretty expensive compared to SS but my husband peer pressured me into it because it looked so good in real life.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303427
> View attachment 5303428


Smart man!  He’s a keeper!  The watch looks beautiful and you look great wearing it.


----------



## MaggyH

missD said:


> View attachment 5303485
> 
> 
> I don’t know why the previous pic made the bezel looked so in-your-face. It’s actually really sleek in real life and icy with the white dial.


Are you still happy with your watch? I wish my DH asked me to buy one with diamonds


----------



## missD

MaggyH said:


> Are you still happy with your watch? I wish my DH asked me to buy one with diamonds



Yes! I was on the fence at the store and just worried it was too flashy. Once I got it on and wore it for a day or two I knew it was meant for me.

This rounds out my collection in a way. A plainer OP Date, a sporty TT Yachtnaster, and a blingy OP Datejust.


----------



## MaggyH

missD said:


> Yes! I was on the fence at the store and just worried it was too flashy. Once I got it on and wore it for a day or two I knew it was meant for me.
> 
> This rounds out my collection in a way. A plainer OP Date, a sporty TT Yachtnaster, and a blingy OP Datejust.


I know what you mean! I have a plain OP, waiting for my DJ and have a blingy Cellini in WG with black MOP dial and diamonds.


----------



## Norm.Core

My dad’s and he left it to me after he retired. It’s roughly 20 years old. 

I was there with him when he bought it. Quite controversial at that time... He would go check out Rolex watches every Saturday, our regular father-daughter lunch date. That particular window shop sesh, he revealed to me that he’s been wanting one even before I was born. So that was 25 years of serious covet! I didn’t know this so I told him to just do it! I still remember the twinkle in his eye and that smile. As if finally, he gave himself permission that it’s now or never. I was his “out” and he spoiled himself that afternoon. We were there for an hour and he tried on plenty but this was the one! Afterwards, with every relative who gave him crap for spending so much on a watch, I was his excuse and I happily played his watch wingman/bouncer until the judgey comments stopped. 

Now that he’s gone, I cherish it even more. It’s my forever watch until I leave it to one of my nieces when it’s my time to go.

31mm Men’s DateJust - silver tapestry dial - fluted bezel - jubilee bracelet


----------



## missD

This is such a beautiful memory. Thanks for sharing. 



Norm.Core said:


> My dad’s and he left it to me after he retired. It’s roughly 20 years old.
> 
> I was there with him when he bought it. Quite controversial at that time... He would go check out Rolex watches every Saturday, our regular father-daughter lunch date. That particular window shop sesh, he revealed to me that he’s been wanting one even before I was born. So that was 25 years of serious covet! I didn’t know this so I told him to just do it! I still remember the twinkle in his eye and that smile. As if finally, he gave himself permission that it’s now or never. I was his “out” and he spoiled himself that afternoon. We were there for an hour and he tried on plenty but this was the one! Afterwards, with every relative who gave him crap for spending so much on a watch, I was his excuse and I happily played his watch wingman/bouncer until the judgey comments stopped.
> 
> Now that he’s gone, I cherish it even more. It’s my forever watch until I leave it to one of my nieces when it’s my time to go.
> 
> 31mm Men’s DateJust - silver tapestry dial - fluted bezel - jubilee bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5306392


----------



## Norm.Core

missD said:


> This is such a beautiful memory. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you.  It makes me smile when I think about him and that afternoon. Our family didn’t grow up with luxury and for him, a Rolex was THE ultimate!

I’ve eventually gotten ‘better’ watches along the way that I’ve moved them on since I solely wear this. These watches are truly heirloom pieces. Just gotta make sure I don’t slack off when it’s time for a service.


----------



## MaggyH

Norm.Core said:


> My dad’s and he left it to me after he retired. It’s roughly 20 years old.
> 
> I was there with him when he bought it. Quite controversial at that time... He would go check out Rolex watches every Saturday, our regular father-daughter lunch date. That particular window shop sesh, he revealed to me that he’s been wanting one even before I was born. So that was 25 years of serious covet! I didn’t know this so I told him to just do it! I still remember the twinkle in his eye and that smile. As if finally, he gave himself permission that it’s now or never. I was his “out” and he spoiled himself that afternoon. We were there for an hour and he tried on plenty but this was the one! Afterwards, with every relative who gave him crap for spending so much on a watch, I was his excuse and I happily played his watch wingman/bouncer until the judgey comments stopped.
> 
> Now that he’s gone, I cherish it even more. It’s my forever watch until I leave it to one of my nieces when it’s my time to go.
> 
> 31mm Men’s DateJust - silver tapestry dial - fluted bezel - jubilee bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5306392


That's a very special watch, a beautiful classic and immensely valuable because of your memories! It looks great on you too


----------



## Tempo

Ladies, I need your help. Women's watches are currently tending to get smaller again and that's why I thought my old 31mm Datejust could have a second life. But I don't really like the old model anymore, so I looked around for a new one. Originally I wanted a very simple style, yellow gold with a champagne colored dial and diamond hour markers, because I like this small compact piece of gold on my wrist. Then I saw the version with diamond bezel but that looks better with a lighter dial.... and to top it all off, my dealer also has an older model with diamonds on the case and you could also add a diamond bezel.... .
In short, I'm somewhat confused and need some advice.
Ah yes, one more thing: the occasion for such a watch would be a more formal dinner, an evening reception or something similar.

Champagne dial....


....or diamond bezel and mother of pearl dial...
	

		
			
		

		
	



...or diamonds on case and mother of pearl dial and......?


----------



## MaggyH

I love the second model, with MOP and diamonds on the bezel and on the dial. It's beautiful in every light.


----------



## Cool Breeze

MaggyH said:


> I love the second model, with MOP and diamonds on the bezel and on the dial. It's beautiful in every light.


Second pic!


----------



## Gourmetgal

The lighter dial is MOP and is a nice contrast with the gold but the diamonds on the case and bezel are too gaudy for my taste. The all-gold looks too monochromatic and matronly for my taste but of the three watches it is the most versatile.  Can you locate a gold one with a lighter dial, diamond markers?

 Also, you should know one never wears a watch to a formal occasion.  Okay for a semi-formal event but not formal.


----------



## Bag*Snob

@Tempo  I like the second pic best.


----------



## Norm.Core

Gourmetgal said:


> The lighter dial is MOP and is a nice contrast with the gold but the diamonds on the case and bezel are too gaudy for my taste. The all-gold looks too monochromatic and matronly for my taste but of the three watches it is the most versatile.  Can you locate a gold one with a lighter dial, diamond markers?
> 
> Also, you should know one never wears a watch to a formal occasion.  Okay for a semi-formal event but not formal.


This is spot on. I would pick 1st for versatility. There is nothing subtle about rocking a solid gold Rolex. It has POW. ❤️

Sometimes diamonds can be limiting, unless that’s your look/comfort zone then by all means, bling it up.


----------



## Louish

1. All gold - I think the dial will be difficult to read. I also find it very monochrome (but I think that’s the appeal for you?)

2.Diamond bezel - I agree the diamonds look best with the MOP. They compliment each other beautifully. But this is a bit too much bling for my taste (but might be perfect for what you’re going for)

3. diamond case - I prefer this as it has the lovely MOP & diamonds but not TOO blingy. Perfect combination IMO


----------



## Lux.

The MOP with diamond bezel


----------



## baghagg

@Tempo  I LOVE #3 - not too much bling, just enough; just right like Goldilocks!!!!

Also, you always have the option of adding the diamond bezel in the future.  What you CAN'T add are diamonds on the case


_ETA: Rolex had a recent price DECREASE for MOP, so make sure his watches reflect this price decrease..._


----------



## Parisluxury

The first pic looks like an older style? The lugs looks bigger? I like the second pic as well but it is v dressy. I would only get it if you already have other watches for casual/every day. Anyway, it’s a Rolex so I don’t think you can go too wrong with any choice!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Norm.Core said:


> This is spot on. I would pick 1st for versatility. There is nothing subtle about rocking a solid gold Rolex. It has POW. ❤
> 
> Sometimes diamonds can be limiting, unless that’s your look/comfort zone then by all means, bling it up.


Agree but that third watch just looks like the wearer would be trying too hard to impress.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

@Tempo I vote for #1. Monochrome watches are a retro, classic look that’s very on trend again right now, from what I’ve been seeing. So clean and elegant, and not hard to read IMO.


----------



## Norm.Core

Gourmetgal said:


> Agree but that third watch just looks like the wearer would be trying too hard to impress.


Yes, the 3rd one is a very distant third for me. Even the 2nd a distant second.  But I only say this since diamonds aren’t my thang. I’ve done the bezel diamond watch before (Chopard Happy) and diamond markers (MOP Rolex). It felt I was playing dress up and I ended up moving them on a few years later to a family friend who rocks them fabulously. 

I guess pick the one that will make you happiest. ❤️


----------



## lifewithcoco

Are you having trouble on finding GMT watches? Cause I cannot find anywhere in HK!!


----------



## flash4ever

Tempo said:


> Ladies, I need your help. Women's watches are currently tending to get smaller again and that's why I thought my old 31mm Datejust could have a second life. But I don't really like the old model anymore, so I looked around for a new one. Originally I wanted a very simple style, yellow gold with a champagne colored dial and diamond hour markers, because I like this small compact piece of gold on my wrist. Then I saw the version with diamond bezel but that looks better with a lighter dial.... and to top it all off, my dealer also has an older model with diamonds on the case and you could also add a diamond bezel.... .
> In short, I'm somewhat confused and need some advice.
> Ah yes, one more thing: the occasion for such a watch would be a more formal dinner, an evening reception or something similar.
> 
> Champagne dial....
> View attachment 5306832
> 
> ....or diamond bezel and mother of pearl dial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306833
> 
> ...or diamonds on case and mother of pearl dial and......?
> View attachment 5306834


I really like the diamonds on the lugs with the MOP diamond dial.  They would all look lovely on you.


----------



## flash4ever

Tempo said:


> Ladies, I need your help. Women's watches are currently tending to get smaller again and that's why I thought my old 31mm Datejust could have a second life. But I don't really like the old model anymore, so I looked around for a new one. Originally I wanted a very simple style, yellow gold with a champagne colored dial and diamond hour markers, because I like this small compact piece of gold on my wrist. Then I saw the version with diamond bezel but that looks better with a lighter dial.... and to top it all off, my dealer also has an older model with diamonds on the case and you could also add a diamond bezel.... .
> In short, I'm somewhat confused and need some advice.
> Ah yes, one more thing: the occasion for such a watch would be a more formal dinner, an evening reception or something similar.
> 
> Champagne dial....
> View attachment 5306832
> 
> ....or diamond bezel and mother of pearl dial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306833
> 
> ...or diamonds on case and mother of pearl dial and......?
> View attachment 5306834


Forgot to say that I am a fan of the older version with the larger lugs.  I am sad that Rolex changed them.  Beautiful watches.


----------



## Kim_S

lifewithcoco said:


> Are you having trouble on finding GMT watches? Cause I cannot find anywhere in HK!!



Sadly, the GMTs are insanely difficult to obtain from any AD anywhere, and the grey market prices are so high 
It is worth a shot to try and build a relationship with an AD in the hopes that you get lucky one day, but I probably wouldn't count on it.  The Rolex market is just crazy and it's super frustrating!


----------



## vhuynh2

My very first Rolex! Is it casual enough for everyday wear? I’m usually in super casual outfits like sweatshirt and jeans.


----------



## Tempo

@vhuynh2 Don't worry, I wear solid gold Rolex watches and diamond bracelets with every outfit, whether it's joggers, jeans or a swimsuit. The more casual your outfit is, the more your bling hits - lol!


----------



## ashley99

vhuynh2 said:


> My very first Rolex! Is it casual enough for everyday wear? I’m usually in super casual outfits like sweatshirt and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5310303


Congratulations on your stunning new watch! Definitely fine for everyday wear - I just got the exact same watch but with oyster bracelet and find it perfect for all occasions. I just love the TT with fluted bezel and champagne dial!


----------



## Tempo

@MaggyH, @Cool Breeze @Gourmetgal @Bag*Snob @Norm.Core @Louish @Lux. @baghagg @Parisluxury @Cosmopolitan @flash4ever 

Dear Ladies, thank you for your recommendations. Number 2 is slightly ahead (4 picks and only 3 for the other two), but that's not a clear win either. 
Well, that doesn't really make it any easier for me, I am still unable to decide. Maybe I'll get smarter over weekend.


----------



## Book Worm

vhuynh2 said:


> My very first Rolex! Is it casual enough for everyday wear? I’m usually in super casual outfits like sweatshirt and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5310303





Tempo said:


> @vhuynh2 Don't worry, I wear solid gold Rolex watches and diamond bracelets with every outfit, whether it's joggers, jeans or a swimsuit. The more casual your outfit is, the more your bling hits - lol!


Yes definitely looks very stylish with casual outfits. I have the same specs as you but with green dial and I wear it with jeans and joggers all the time. Enjoy!


----------



## kemilia

vhuynh2 said:


> My very first Rolex! Is it casual enough for everyday wear? I’m usually in super casual outfits like sweatshirt and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5310303


Definitely wear your watch with everything, mine is similar and it's always on my wrist (except for sleeping/showering). Also it is good for the watch--keeps it wound. Your watch is beautiful, btw!


----------



## MaggyH

vhuynh2 said:


> My very first Rolex! Is it casual enough for everyday wear? I’m usually in super casual outfits like sweatshirt and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5310303


It's the classic colorway, goes great with any outfit IMO. Congratulations on scoring it


----------



## Gourmetgal

vhuynh2 said:


> My very first Rolex! Is it casual enough for everyday wear? I’m usually in super casual outfits like sweatshirt and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5310303


That’s a totally casual sporty watch.  Not dressy at all and looks like it will be perfect for your style.


----------



## bisousx

It’s still one of my favorite purchases and beloved pieces.


----------



## MaggyH

bisousx said:


> It’s still one of my favorite purchases and beloved pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5310804


Is that the RG TT 31? Love all your pieces


----------



## bisousx

MaggyH said:


> Is that the RG TT 31? Love all your pieces



Yes! And thank you


----------



## Kim_S

bisousx said:


> It’s still one of my favorite purchases and beloved pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5310804



Ahhhh everything in this shot is complete and utter perfection  -- major goals!


----------



## memo

vhuynh2 said:


> My very first Rolex! Is it casual enough for everyday wear? I’m usually in super casual outfits like sweatshirt and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5310303


Absolutely wear that watch everyday.  Mine is the same metals and face as yours and I wore it all the time including gardening, swimming in the ocean, washing dishes, etc.  I now wear an Apple watch but can't seem to part with my Rolex.


----------



## sacha1009

My favorite..my anniversary gift from hubby


----------



## flash4ever

vhuynh2 said:


> My very first Rolex! Is it casual enough for everyday wear? I’m usually in super casual outfits like sweatshirt and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5310303


I would wear it everyday.  It goes with everything.  Great purchase!


----------



## flash4ever

Tempo said:


> @vhuynh2 Don't worry, I wear solid gold Rolex watches and diamond bracelets with every outfit, whether it's joggers, jeans or a swimsuit. The more casual your outfit is, the more your bling hits - lol!


I love your jewelry on you.  It look's fabulous.


----------



## Tempo

flash4ever said:


> I love your jewelry on you.  It look's fabulous.


Oohhh! Thank you so much, such a compliment out of nowhere!


----------



## MaggyH

Tempo said:


> Oohhh! Thank you so much, such a compliment out of nowhere!


Your watch collection is fantastic, could you share some more pics with us for inspirations please? I'll be waiting months for my next watch, so would like to see some eye candy meantime


----------



## EShops85

My first Rolex! I was lucky enough to come across this at an AD while on vacation in the Caribbean, none of the stores near me in the states have had any stock for months. I know the champagne face doesn’t get a lot of love around here but I love that it is classic and the watch sparkles like jewelry. Thank you for letting me share my new love ❤️


----------



## Nattie35

EShops85 said:


> My first Rolex! I was lucky enough to come across this at an AD while on vacation in the Caribbean, none of the stores near me in the states have had any stock for months. I know the champagne face doesn’t get a lot of love around here but I love that it is classic and the watch sparkles like jewelry. Thank you for letting me share my new love ❤


Congratulations! You’re so lucky to have found it in stock. What size face is this? I’m also considering champagne and it looks lovely!


----------



## MaggyH

EShops85 said:


> My first Rolex! I was lucky enough to come across this at an AD while on vacation in the Caribbean, none of the stores near me in the states have had any stock for months. I know the champagne face doesn’t get a lot of love around here but I love that it is classic and the watch sparkles like jewelry. Thank you for letting me share my new love ❤


Congratulations, great find!
I have tried one on also, but sadly they only had one with a smooth bezel. Still, it looked very pretty and it sold as soon as I put it down.


----------



## vhuynh2

EShops85 said:


> My first Rolex! I was lucky enough to come across this at an AD while on vacation in the Caribbean, none of the stores near me in the states have had any stock for months. I know the champagne face doesn’t get a lot of love around here but I love that it is classic and the watch sparkles like jewelry. Thank you for letting me share my new love ❤


I love the champagne face! I think it looks absolutely gorgeous in person!!!


----------



## Tempo

MaggyH said:


> Your watch collection is fantastic, could you share some more pics with us for inspirations please? I'll be waiting months for my next watch, so would like to see some eye candy meantime


Thank you, too! I know, I'v got a bit lazy in taking new pics. Since I don't like doing it that much myself, I usually have to motivate hubby. (....not that easy either). But I have some new things to share anyway, so I'll do that soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## MaggyH

Tempo said:


> Thank you, too! I know, I'v got a bit lazy in taking new pics. Since I don't like doing it that much myself, I usually have to motivate hubby. (....not that easy either). But I have some new things to share anyway, so I'll do that soon. Stay tuned!


Yay! Can't wait


----------



## LVinCali

I got a 31mm OP in green for Christmas, but I missed my 26mm (I sold my prior 26mm as the champagne dial with sticks was difficult for me read) and wanted a more dressier watch in addition to the OP.  My new-to-me 26mm....


----------



## EShops85

Nattie35 said:


> Congratulations! You’re so lucky to have found it in stock. What size face is this? I’m also considering champagne and it looks lovely!


Thank you! This is a 28, I have small wrists so it looks larger in this photo than IRL. I also find the champagne face is a little more subtle in person than photographs. I was certain I wanted a white or MOP dial based on photos but once I saw the champagne in person I was sold!


----------



## flash4ever

EShops85 said:


> My first Rolex! I was lucky enough to come across this at an AD while on vacation in the Caribbean, none of the stores near me in the states have had any stock for months. I know the champagne face doesn’t get a lot of love around here but I love that it is classic and the watch sparkles like jewelry. Thank you for letting me share my new love ❤


I like champange face with diamonds.  Looks great!


----------



## abg12

I love the way the platinum dial glistens in the sun


----------



## chrismich

I have a 5.11" wrist and I'm 5'0. I had a 33mm Michelle and hated it because too bulky on me. I currently have a medium Cartier Tank Fran and sometimes I think its a little large for my wrist although I love the watch in general. I'm now deciding on a Rolex datejust in 28 or 31mm. Ive tried them on at an AD 4-5 times already and still cant decide. If anyone here has that size wrist and ended up with a 28mm, Id love to see pics.


----------



## chrismich

Tempo said:


> Ladies, I need your help. Women's watches are currently tending to get smaller again and that's why I thought my old 31mm Datejust could have a second life. But I don't really like the old model anymore, so I looked around for a new one. Originally I wanted a very simple style, yellow gold with a champagne colored dial and diamond hour markers, because I like this small compact piece of gold on my wrist. Then I saw the version with diamond bezel but that looks better with a lighter dial.... and to top it all off, my dealer also has an older model with diamonds on the case and you could also add a diamond bezel.... .
> In short, I'm somewhat confused and need some advice.
> Ah yes, one more thing: the occasion for such a watch would be a more formal dinner, an evening reception or something similar.
> 
> Champagne dial....
> View attachment 5306832
> 
> ....or diamond bezel and mother of pearl dial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306833
> 
> ...or diamonds on case and mother of pearl dial and......?
> View attachment 5306834


1st option


----------



## Rockysmom

bisousx said:


> It’s still one of my favorite purchases and beloved pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5310804
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ah love it! I’m on 3 AD waitlists for this watch


----------



## Pursecake

I was gifted this for lunar new year.  It’s around 30 years old but I love the blue vignette watch face!


----------



## MaggyH

Pursecake said:


> I was gifted this for lunar new year.  It’s around 30 years old but I love the blue vignette watch face!
> View attachment 5323396


It looks amazing!


----------



## Pursecake

MaggyH said:


> It looks amazing!


thank you!
i had to give it 8 soapy baths to get the gunk out of the jubilee bracelet but now it looks good as new 
i've also learned that the "T Swiss Made T" indicates that the watch uses *tritium* (T=tritium) and tells us that the tritium emits less than 227 MBq (7.5 mCi). This printing also indicates that the indices are made in gold.


----------



## MaggyH

Pursecake said:


> thank you!
> i had to give it 8 soapy baths to get the gunk out of the jubilee bracelet but now it looks good as new
> i've also learned that the "T Swiss Made T" indicates that the watch uses *tritium* (T=tritium) and tells us that the tritium emits less than 227 MBq (7.5 mCi). This printing also indicates that the indices are made in gold.


It looks very clean indeed! Watches with diamond markers normally have no lume  Unless there is tritium on the hands, but it's not clear from the photo. I presume it's 1970s watch?


----------



## Pursecake

MaggyH said:


> It looks very clean indeed! Watches with diamond markers normally have no lume  Unless there is tritium on the hands, but it's not clear from the photo. I presume it's 1970s watch?


Yesss it’s an oldie there’s very thin lume lines on the hour and minute arms so I’m pretty sure that radiation is gone by now lol


----------



## ltran4

Finally got my yacht master 37


----------



## manomi

My first rolex.. I am in love  
31mm, silver dial with gold numerals. Oyster bracelet.


----------



## Pursecake

manomi said:


> My first rolex.. I am in love
> 31mm, silver dial with gold numerals. Oyster bracelet.


this is the exact one that i want but in 28mm


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Having a matching moment.


----------



## Tempo

Last year was a good “Rolex DayDate year” for me. First I gave my old DayDate WG a new diamond dial, then I bought a DayDate YG as my new everyday watch and then hubbie surprised me with a DayDate Rainbow for Christmas. Now I have to look for a new topic for 2022. Maybe I can make it a VCA, a Bulgari or simply a tennis bracelet/necklace year!


----------



## MaggyH

Tempo said:


> Last year was a good “Rolex DayDate year” for me. First I gave my old DayDate WG a new diamond dial, then I bought a DayDate YG as my new everyday watch and then hubbie surprised me with a DayDate Rainbow for Christmas. Now I have to look for a new topic for 2022. Maybe I can make it a VCA, a Bulgari or simply a Tennis bracelet/necklace year!
> 
> View attachment 5328681


Gorgeous watches! Now you just need a rainbow daytona perhaps?


----------



## Tempo

@MaggyH Unfortunately, I missed this opportunity completely, but in the meantime, the prices for these Daytonas have gone completely out of control. Some online platforms offer single copies between 600k and 1 million. When I consider how much the watch was offered to me for a year and a half ago, I could have at least doubled, if not tripled, my investment. But that's the way it is, life punishes those who are late - lol.


----------



## _Moravia_

Tempo said:


> Last year was a good “Rolex DayDate year” for me. First I gave my old DayDate WG a new diamond dial, then I bought a DayDate YG as my new everyday watch and then hubbie surprised me with a DayDate Rainbow for Christmas. Now I have to look for a new topic for 2022. Maybe I can make it a VCA, a Bulgari or simply a tennis bracelet/necklace year!
> 
> View attachment 5328681



Fabulous watches @Tempo. What sizes are these? It's difficult to tell from the photo. 

Also, where is your watch case from? I'm trying to find some good travel watch cases and this one looks lovely.

I would recommend either a diamond tennis bracelet/necklace or Bvlgari as a next purchase. I have a couple of Serpenti watches and love wearing them (they have a great sculptural quality on one's wrist) and they're not as prevalent as some other luxury watches that you see around.


----------



## Tempo

_Moravia_ said:


> Fabulous watches @Tempo. What sizes are these? It's difficult to tell from the photo.
> 
> Also, where is your watch case from? I'm trying to find some good travel watch cases and this one looks lovely.
> 
> I would recommend either a diamond tennis bracelet/necklace or Bvlgari as a next purchase. I have a couple of Serpenti watches and love wearing them (they have a great sculptural quality on one's wrist) and they're not as prevalent as some other luxury watches that you see around.


Thank you very much, the watches are all 36mm. I tried the 41s but I think they look too big on my wrist. For travel cases I can recommend Smythson of Bond Street (www.smythson.com). Not exactly cheap, but worth the money. I‘ve posted a pic of them in the thread „How do you store/organize your Cartier jewelry?“. The travel case in the picture I got as a gift, unfortunately I don't know where to buy it.
Thanks for the tip about the Serpentis, I'll take a closer look.


----------



## flash4ever

Tempo said:


> Last year was a good “Rolex DayDate year” for me. First I gave my old DayDate WG a new diamond dial, then I bought a DayDate YG as my new everyday watch and then hubbie surprised me with a DayDate Rainbow for Christmas. Now I have to look for a new topic for 2022. Maybe I can make it a VCA, a Bulgari or simply a tennis bracelet/necklace year!
> 
> View attachment 5328681


Beautiful watches.  I love the roman numerals on your new gold watch it will be a great watch to wear everyday.


----------



## flash4ever

manomi said:


> My first rolex.. I am in love
> 31mm, silver dial with gold numerals. Oyster bracelet.


I really like the Oyster bracelet.  Lovely.


----------



## _Moravia_

Tempo said:


> Thank you very much, the watches are all 36mm. I tried the 41s but I think they look too big on my wrist. For travel cases I can recommend Smythson of Bond Street (www.smythson.com). Not exactly cheap, but worth the money. I‘ve posted a pic of them in the thread „How do you store/organize your Cartier jewelry?“. The travel case in the picture I got as a gift, unfortunately I don't know where to buy it.
> Thanks for the tip about the Serpentis, I'll take a closer look.



Thank you for the information @Tempo. I found your photo of your Smythson of Bond Street travel watch case in the Cartier thread and it's a beautiful travel case and colour. I tried to find it on the Smythson website as it's the type of travel case that I'm looking for but they only carry it in navy and brown croc embossed currently.

May I ask when was it that you bought it from Smythson? Did they have other colours available when you bought yours? Perhaps I'll wait to see if they bring some spring/summer colours as I'm not keen on the navy and brown case colours that they currently carry.


----------



## minx7891

Hi everyone. 
I’ve been following this thread for awhile. I’ve decided to get myself a “nice” watch and I’ve decided on a Rolex datejust. I’ve narrowed down my choices to 2 ish.  It’s either going to be the 26mm (older style) or the current 28mm. I can’t decide which one to get since there’re pros/cons to both options. Any opinion or advice would be much appreciated!

26mm: only one in inventory 


Pros

It would be all RG (something I’ve always wanted)
I prefer it’s petite size on my 5”/13cm wrist
Cons

It’s an older model/preowned (circa 2005-2015)
It’s a bit over my budget (still doable but it would have to be the last thing I buy for like a year lol)
it may be a bit flashy for daily wear where I live 
28mm: undecided between these 2 dials


Pros:

Better/newer movement. 
It’s brand new so I don’t have to worry about possible abuse from previous owner
I love the rose colored dial and fluted bezel combination! 
It’s within my budget. 
It’s sporty and dressy at the same time so it would be a multitasker. 
Cons:

It’s a TT (I prefer all RG)
It’s slightly larger (I prefer the 26mm)
I should mention that if I decided to go with the 26mm I would be purchasing online. The dealer is not local and they only have 1 in inventory. They do have a decent return policy. 
The only other watch I have in my collection is an Oris Aquis in 36mm. It’s SS with black ceramic bezel, black lacquer dial and diamond markers. It’s a sporty “boyfriend” watch.


----------



## bisousx

minx7891 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I’ve been following this thread for awhile. I’ve decided to get myself a “nice” watch and I’ve decided on a Rolex datejust. I’ve narrowed down my choices to 2 ish.  It’s either going to be the 26mm (older style) or the current 28mm. I can’t decide which one to get since there’re pros/cons to both options. Any opinion or advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> 26mm: only one in inventory
> View attachment 5331027
> 
> Pros
> 
> It would be all RG (something I’ve always wanted)
> I prefer it’s petite size on my 5”/13cm wrist
> Cons
> 
> It’s an older model/preowned (circa 2005-2015)
> It’s a bit over my budget (still doable but it would have to be the last thing I buy for like a year lol)
> it may be a bit flashy for daily wear where I live
> 28mm: undecided between these 2 dials
> View attachment 5331026
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Better/newer movement.
> It’s brand new so I don’t have to worry about possible abuse from previous owner
> I love the rose colored dial and fluted bezel combination!
> It’s within my budget.
> It’s sporty and dressy at the same time so it would be a multitasker.
> Cons:
> 
> It’s a TT (I prefer all RG)
> It’s slightly larger (I prefer the 26mm)
> I should mention that if I decided to go with the 26mm I would be purchasing online. The dealer is not local and they only have 1 in inventory. They do have a decent return policy.
> The only other watch I have in my collection is an Oris Aquis in 36mm. It’s SS with black ceramic bezel, black lacquer dial and diamond markers. It’s a sporty “boyfriend” watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331030



Well I love all 3 of your choices and feel that you wouldn’t go wrong with any of them. I have a Rolex similar to your last pick (with the diamond markers) and love it to pieces. It matches with everything and isn’t too flashy unless I want it to be.
I also want an all rose gold watch next, so I feel you on the dilemma. Perhaps you can pick the one you’d get most wear out of first and then save for the next?


----------



## Tempo

_Moravia_ said:


> Thank you for the information @Tempo. I found your photo of your Smythson of Bond Street travel watch case in the Cartier thread and it's a beautiful travel case and colour. I tried to find it on the Smythson website as it's the type of travel case that I'm looking for but they only carry it in navy and brown croc embossed currently.
> 
> May I ask when was it that you bought it from Smythson? Did they have other colours available when you bought yours? Perhaps I'll wait to see if they bring some spring/summer colours as I'm not keen on the navy and brown case colours that they currently carry.


I bought my roll almost exactly a year ago when this color was still available. I'm also disappointed because I wanted to buy other items in the same color. Perhaps in spring there will be new, more attractive colors than what they currently offer. I googled a bit and found this: www.multimetrixs.com
I don't trust it though, the prices they offer are completely unreal.


----------



## geekywifey

Hello everyone, here's mine  
Rolex datejust 31mm, my very first as well.


----------



## minx7891

@bisousx did you go with the 28mm? I do think the TT would be more wearable. Now I’m asking myself if I actually had all 3 watches in my jewelry box which one would I wear today? The first thing that come to mind is the 3rd one. So maybe I have my answer… hopefully it won’t be too much trouble sourcing it from my local AD. Ive never purchased a Rolex before but have heard they’re not easily available.


----------



## _Moravia_

Tempo said:


> I bought my roll almost exactly a year ago when this color was still available. I'm also disappointed because I wanted to buy other items in the same color. Perhaps in spring there will be new, more attractive colors than what they currently offer. I googled a bit and found this: www.multimetrixs.com
> I don't trust it though, the prices they offer are completely unreal.



Thank you @Tempo, I will wait to see if they bring new colours in on Smythson's website. I checked the other website that you mentioned and agree it seems suspect, so I will just keep checking the Smythson website and hope that they update it soon.


----------



## MaggyH

geekywifey said:


> Hello everyone, here's mine
> Rolex datejust 31mm, my very first as well.
> 
> View attachment 5332560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332561


Congratulations, it's a very pretty dial!


----------



## inverved

Tempo said:


> Ladies, I need your help. Women's watches are currently tending to get smaller again and that's why I thought my old 31mm Datejust could have a second life. But I don't really like the old model anymore, so I looked around for a new one. Originally I wanted a very simple style, yellow gold with a champagne colored dial and diamond hour markers, because I like this small compact piece of gold on my wrist. Then I saw the version with diamond bezel but that looks better with a lighter dial.... and to top it all off, my dealer also has an older model with diamonds on the case and you could also add a diamond bezel.... .
> In short, I'm somewhat confused and need some advice.
> Ah yes, one more thing: the occasion for such a watch would be a more formal dinner, an evening reception or something similar.
> 
> Champagne dial....
> View attachment 5306832
> 
> ....or diamond bezel and mother of pearl dial...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306833
> 
> ...or diamonds on case and mother of pearl dial and......?
> View attachment 5306834



I also vote for #1 if it's not too late!

I have to agree with you re: ladies watches being smaller again. I'm currently in the market to replace my OP34 with an OP31 and think the 31mm size is the perfect "large" size for ladies. There is something about smaller watches which makes the wearer look more elegant and refined.


----------



## EpiFanatic

geekywifey said:


> Hello everyone, here's mine
> Rolex datejust 31mm, my very first as well.
> 
> View attachment 5332560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332561


Congratulations! I love this combination.  We are twins.


----------



## EpiFanatic

minx7891 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I’ve been following this thread for awhile. I’ve decided to get myself a “nice” watch and I’ve decided on a Rolex datejust. I’ve narrowed down my choices to 2 ish.  It’s either going to be the 26mm (older style) or the current 28mm. I can’t decide which one to get since there’re pros/cons to both options. Any opinion or advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> 26mm: only one in inventory
> View attachment 5331027
> 
> Pros
> 
> It would be all RG (something I’ve always wanted)
> I prefer it’s petite size on my 5”/13cm wrist
> Cons
> 
> It’s an older model/preowned (circa 2005-2015)
> It’s a bit over my budget (still doable but it would have to be the last thing I buy for like a year lol)
> it may be a bit flashy for daily wear where I live
> 28mm: undecided between these 2 dials
> View attachment 5331026
> 
> Pros:
> 
> Better/newer movement.
> It’s brand new so I don’t have to worry about possible abuse from previous owner
> I love the rose colored dial and fluted bezel combination!
> It’s within my budget.
> It’s sporty and dressy at the same time so it would be a multitasker.
> Cons:
> 
> It’s a TT (I prefer all RG)
> It’s slightly larger (I prefer the 26mm)
> I should mention that if I decided to go with the 26mm I would be purchasing online. The dealer is not local and they only have 1 in inventory. They do have a decent return policy.
> The only other watch I have in my collection is an Oris Aquis in 36mm. It’s SS with black ceramic bezel, black lacquer dial and diamond markers. It’s a sporty “boyfriend” watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331030


I love this beautiful all RG Rolex.  It's gorgeous and as a smaller watch, feels like a piece of jewelry.  The white face makes it easy to read.  I've seen a 26 all RG Rolex and it was lovely and elegant.  It gets my vote.


----------



## EpiFanatic

LVinCali said:


> I got a 31mm OP in green for Christmas, but I missed my 26mm (I sold my prior 26mm as the champagne dial with sticks was difficult for me read) and wanted a more dressier watch in addition to the OP.  My new-to-me 26mm....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315021


I love it.  I have this exact one too.  It's easy and pretty.  Congratulations!


----------



## minx7891

EpiFanatic said:


> I love this beautiful all RG Rolex.  It's gorgeous and as a smaller watch, feels like a piece of jewelry.  The white face makes it easy to read.  I've seen a 26 all RG Rolex and it was lovely and elegant.  It gets my vote.


Thats one of the reason I’ve been looking at smaller sizes. I wanted a jewelry watch made of precious metal. RG is my favorite by far but most challenging to find in the specs I want. I found a few YG but it feels a bit much for daily wear. I’ve also found quite a few beautiful WG watches but I feel it would be a bit “unbalanced” wearing all white metals on one arm (watch and ring) and YG/RG on the other (love bracelets). I also wonder if it’s pointless to even own a WG watch when you can achieve similar look with SS. In fact I don’t think I’ve seen any WG watches here. Are we not into WG anymore?


----------



## EpiFanatic

minx7891 said:


> Thats one of the reason I’ve been looking at smaller sizes. I wanted a jewelry watch made of precious metal. RG is my favorite by far but most challenging to find in the specs I want. I found a few YG but it feels a bit much for daily wear. I’ve also found quite a few beautiful WG watches but I feel it would be a bit “unbalanced” wearing all white metals on one arm (watch and ring) and YG/RG on the other (love bracelets). I also wonder if it’s pointless to even own a WG watch when you can achieve similar look with SS. In fact I don’t think I’ve seen any WG watches here. Are we not into WG anymore?


It’s all about RG these days. I love WG and always will. My left arm is all WG, as is 85% of my jewelry. I’ll do RG or yellow on my right if at all. All WG in Rolex is rare. People end up with SS and WG or all SS. I love either.


----------



## minx7891

So I went to the local Rolex AD to try on some sizes. The mop is 28mm and the darker dial is 31mm. And that was pretty much all they had!  SA said the smaller DJ styles would be easier to get which I was really happy about. Though when I showed her a pic of the configuration I wanted (TT/RG with rose colored dial, star diamond markers) she said she’s never seen that dial before!


----------



## Babsiegirl

minx7891 said:


> So I went to the local Rolex AD to try on some sizes. The mop is 28mm and the darker dial is 31mm. And that was pretty much all they had!  SA said the smaller DJ styles would be easier to get which I was really happy about. Though when I showed her a pic of the configuration I wanted (TT/RG with rose colored dial, star diamond markers) she said she’s never seen that dial before!


The one you want I had for a couple of days back in November of 2019. I chose not to keep it because of the size and the time was hard for me to read. I hope you find it!!


----------



## lifewithcoco

minx7891 said:


> So I went to the local Rolex AD to try on some sizes. The mop is 28mm and the darker dial is 31mm. And that was pretty much all they had!  SA said the smaller DJ styles would be easier to get which I was really happy about. Though when I showed her a pic of the configuration I wanted (TT/RG with rose colored dial, star diamond markers) she said she’s never seen that dial before!


It’s quite hard to find the exact styles that you want… I just got the one you described today and it was completely out of luck as I was only accompanying Hubs to pick his new rolex watch but I saw the “perfect” rolex for me just sitting out there on display and of course, I just have to grab it


----------



## MaggyH

lifewithcoco said:


> It’s quite hard to find the exact styles that you want… I just got the one you described today and it was completely out of luck as I was only accompanying Hubs to pick his new rolex watch but I saw the “perfect” rolex for me just sitting out there on display and of course, I just have to grab it


Wow how lucky was that? Congratulations!


----------



## minx7891

Babsiegirl said:


> The one you want I had for a couple of days back in November of 2019. I chose not to keep it because of the size and the time was hard for me to read. I hope you find it!!


I see what you mean with the monotone of the dial. What did you pick in the end?


----------



## minx7891

lifewithcoco said:


> It’s quite hard to find the exact styles that you want… I just got the one you described today and it was completely out of luck as I was only accompanying Hubs to pick his new rolex watch but I saw the “perfect” rolex for me just sitting out there on display and of course, I just have to grab it


Omg! I can’t believe that one was up for grabs! Lucky you! It’s beautiful on you. I think we have the similar wrist size too. There were only about 3 watches sitting in the display case where I went. Lol Perhaps I should visit a few more places …


----------



## lifewithcoco

MaggyH said:


> Wow how lucky was that? Congratulations!



My heart just jumped when I saw it there as I squeal with excitement  



minx7891 said:


> Omg! I can’t believe that one was up for grabs! Lucky you! It’s beautiful on you. I think we have the similar wrist size too. There were only about 3 watches sitting in the display case where I went. Lol Perhaps I should visit a few more places …



Actually, I saw one before on display at the same AD I think a month ago but that one has chocolate dial and I passed on it since I like one with rose dial… I went to visit a few more ADs then after 2 weeks, I saw a TT/YG 36mm on display and bought it thinking that it would satisfy my rolex cravings and then I stopped visiting ADs but then yesterday happened!! Pure luck 

The usual display watches at most of the ADs here are those full YG/RG with lots of diamonds on it. Just removed 3 links on mine!


----------



## Babsiegirl

minx7891 said:


> I see what you mean with the monotone of the dial. What did you pick in the end?


I ended up ordering the 31mm RG TT Roman numerals with white face. It only took 2 weeks to get in at that time.


----------



## fashionelite

lifewithcoco said:


> It’s quite hard to find the exact styles that you want… I just got the one you described today and it was completely out of luck as I was only accompanying Hubs to pick his new rolex watch but I saw the “perfect” rolex for me just sitting out there on display and of course, I just have to grab it


Wow that’s beautiful!! I’m on the waitlist for one with a dark grey dial but now I want to change it to this.


----------



## lifewithcoco

fashionelite said:


> Wow that’s beautiful!! I’m on the waitlist for one with a dark grey dial but now I want to change it to this.


I don’t want to change your mind but I really think the rose dial is perfect for this color combination and with the diamond star hour markers


----------



## minx7891

lifewithcoco said:


> My heart just jumped when I saw it there as I squeal with excitement
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I saw one before on display at the same AD I think a month ago but that one has chocolate dial and I passed on it since I like one with rose dial… I went to visit a few more ADs then after 2 weeks, I saw a TT/YG 36mm on display and bought it thinking that it would satisfy my rolex cravings and then I stopped visiting ADs but then yesterday happened!! Pure luck
> 
> The usual display watches at most of the ADs here are those full YG/RG with lots of diamonds on it. Just removed 3 links on mine!


I actually tried on one that was full rose gold and it was absolutely stunning. HG watch for sure. It was also almost 25k more than what I was willing to spend! Lol I wish I never saw it. I thought about not taking any pics of it (out of sight out of mind) but I knew I would regret not taking a pic! So here it is incase anyone is interested….


----------



## minx7891

Babsiegirl said:


> I ended up ordering the 31mm RG TT Roman numerals with white face. It only took 2 weeks to get in at that time.


I also considered RG/TT with white face. It’s very clean and timeless. What is the wrist size if you don’t mind me asking? Would you mind posting a pic? I apologize if it’s a repeat post. I saw a 31mm in the color combinations I wanted but I don’t want to go too big. My wrists are itty bitty twigs at 5 inches!


----------



## Babsiegirl

minx7891 said:


> I also considered RG/TT with white face. It’s very clean and timeless. What is the wrist size if you don’t mind me asking? Would you mind posting a pic? I apologize if it’s a repeat post. I saw a 31mm in the color combinations I wanted but I don’t want to go too big. My wrists are itty bitty twigs at 5 inches!





	

		
			
		

		
	
My wrist is a little bigger than yours at 5.75. This isn’t the greatest picture, so I’ll try to post another one.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 5340428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wrist is a little bigger than yours at 5.75. This isn’t the greatest picture, so I’ll try to post another one.





Here’s an up close shot. I hope this helps. I don’t find it too big for my wrist. I think it is the perfect size!!


----------



## minx7891

@Babsiegirl Thank you for sharing the pics. The watch looks PERFECT on your wrist. Wears very well with your rings!


----------



## Babsiegirl

minx7891 said:


> @Babsiegirl Thank you for sharing the pics. The watch looks PERFECT on your wrist. Wears very well with your rings!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## pinkdiamond765

minx7891 said:


> I actually tried on one that was full rose gold and it was absolutely stunning. HG watch for sure. It was also almost 25k more than what I was willing to spend! Lol I wish I never saw it. I thought about not taking any pics of it (out of sight out of mind) but I knew I would regret not taking a pic! So here it is incase anyone is interested….


A lovely Pearlmaster!


----------



## kemilia

minx7891 said:


> I actually tried on one that was full rose gold and it was absolutely stunning. HG watch for sure. It was also almost 25k more than what I was willing to spend! Lol I wish I never saw it. I thought about not taking any pics of it (out of sight out of mind) but I knew I would regret not taking a pic! So here it is incase anyone is interested….


Love pearlmasters. 

Always take pics for future reference 'cause ya never know ...


----------



## Gourmetgal

fashionelite said:


> Wow that’s beautiful!! I’m on the waitlist for one with a dark grey dial but now I want to change it to this.


The dark grey dial looks beautiful with the RG TT.


----------



## MaggyH

I will be flying Stateside from Paris soon, and was wondering whether anybody bought a Rolex from the store at CDG?


----------



## Cclover2013

I finally got the call!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ 36 Date just ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jpezmom

Cclover2013 said:


> I finally got the call!!! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ 36 Date just ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Congrats on your STUNNING new Rolex!!  Love your excitement - the wait is worth it!!


----------



## Cclover2013

jpezmom said:


> Congrats on your STUNNING new Rolex!!  Love your excitement - the wait is worth it!!


Thank you so much!! I’ve been waiting for sooo long!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cool Breeze

Cclover2013 said:


> I finally got the call!!! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ 36 Date just ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## Southern Gem

I have the explorer . The addition with the T-Rex hands. I had the opportunity to get the new version who's  3, 6, and 9 are not in white gold but lit like the other indices but on the wrist it looked too casual. I love how hardwaring the explorer is and I do not baby it I have actually broken that sapphire crystal and had to get it replaced.( Between my 3 and 5 hours). 
I have a 6.50 inch wrist
5'7" with an athletic build.


----------



## Southern Gem

explorer
Wrist- 6.5 
White gold numbers 3,6,9 and tritium dial. 
10/10 LOVE how easy it is to dress up and dress down.

View attachment 5345237


----------



## Cclover2013

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


Thank you!!!❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## krawford

Quick question, do you think a 28mm gold President watch with champagne dial is "matronly" looking?  My daughter thinks it is.  Would like another persons opinion.  You won't hurt my feelings.  It is not my watch.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Sorry, yes.  Only because of the champagne dial.


----------



## Book Worm

krawford said:


> Quick question, do you think a 28mm gold President watch with champagne dial is "matronly" looking?  My daughter thinks it is.  Would like another persons opinion.  You won't hurt my feelings.  It is not my watch.


I would agree with your daughter but more so for the 28mm size. If it were a larger dial, it would have looked more current.


----------



## pinkpocky

Cclover2013 said:


> I finally got the call!!! ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ 36 Date just ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


Beautiful! Can I ask how long you waited for the call from AD?


----------



## Cclover2013

pinkpocky said:


> Beautiful! Can I ask how long you waited for the call from AD?


Thank you! I felt like I’ve been chasing this watch for almost two years. Originally I tried to purchase in Hawaii because I travel there quite often. I would stay in consistent contact with my SAs but over a year without any luck I started to check Vegas and my local boutiques in California. The SA that made this happen, I met him in December. Probably my shortest relationship so I was so ecstatic when I received his text/phone call about the watch ❤️❤️


----------



## pinkpocky

Cclover2013 said:


> Thank you! I felt like I’ve been chasing this watch for almost two years. Originally I tried to purchase in Hawaii because I travel there quite often. I would stay in consistent contact with my SAs but over a year without any luck I started to check Vegas and my local boutiques in California. The SA that made this happen, I met him in December. Probably my shortest relationship so I was so ecstatic when I received his text/phone call about the watch ❤❤


Wow that wasn't a long wait at all with the new AD! I am so glad it worked out for you. Congratulations again


----------



## Axelle838

If price wasn't a factor, which of these 2 would you choose and why?


----------



## krawford

Axelle838 said:


> If price wasn't a factor, which of these 2 would you choose and why?


I love a Rolex fluted bezel, so I choose that one.   The diamond markers are enough bling for me.


----------



## bisousx

^Same


----------



## Gourmetgal

Ditto.


----------



## pinkpocky

Same here


----------



## MaggyH

Same, I love how the fluted bezel sparkles.


----------



## glamourdoll.

I would also go with the fluted. Diamond marker and bezel is a bit too much for me.


----------



## Axelle838

Thanks guys!


----------



## chrismich

Same. Love fluted bezel.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Axelle838 said:


> If price wasn't a factor, which of these 2 would you choose and why?


I’ll be the outlier, I love the diamond markers and bezel.


----------



## Southern Gem

Axelle838 said:


> If price wasn't a factor, which of these 2 would you choose and why?


IMO- Deff the gold fluted. The diamond presence is stunning but, it is hard to dress down.  Both can easily be dressed up!


----------



## Book Worm

+1 for fluted bezel!


----------



## designerdiva40

My favourite watch. YG Day Date


----------



## tarheelap

Axelle838 said:


> If price wasn't a factor, which of these 2 would you choose and why?



Diamond bezel all day


----------



## krawford

Received this today. 31mm, MOP dial, diamond markers, yg/ss


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

My first visit to Rolex boutique. I was so sure that I want a Datejust 31, jubilee bracelet, diamond markers, fluted bazel with mother of pearl face but once in the store...oh my...completely changed my mind and fell in love with the champagne one (does it happen to you too...to change your mind in the boutique after wanting a particular watch for months?). I wear lots of neutral/camel clothes and the one in the photo below looked perfect to me especially as it will be my first/everyday watch!


...the bling one (size 28) I tried on too:


..and my husband trying Daytona:


----------



## ssocialitex

Thinking about gifting future hubby a Rolex for our wedding. Is the stock in stores slim? First Rolex purchase, so unsure where to start lol


----------



## pinkpocky

krawford said:


> Received this today. 31mm, MOP dial, diamond markers, yg/ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350291


This is the exact configuration I am waiting on from AD. Can I ask when you registered interest?


----------



## chrismich

Waiting on a datejust 28, TT. I've only been waiting for one month but I'm getting impatient. I actually located the exact watch I want in another state recently via Instagram and they told me the watch was in stock and to come in the store to try on. Once they realized I did not live in that state, they acted like it was an exhibition model they couldn't sell. I was very annoyed. I get the whole 'they only want to sell to locals to create a relationship' thing. However, I would happily use them again if they sold me the watch so I don't really think it matters so much whether you're in state or out of state. Sooooo I'm still here waiting. I don't think 28 TT are super hard to get but I only want one dial configuration so I may have to wait longer because of that.


----------



## Fabfashion

ssocialitex said:


> Thinking about gifting future hubby a Rolex for our wedding. Is the stock in stores slim? First Rolex purchase, so unsure where to start lol


The stock is still slim. If you’re looking for a particular model, I’d suggest stopping by the Rolex boutique and ask for it now. It may take a while to come in.


----------



## Fabfashion

Axelle838 said:


> If price wasn't a factor, which of these 2 would you choose and why?


I have one with diamond marker and bezel which I used to wear to the office and out and about. But I’ve been working mostly from home these past 2 years and when I go out I dress very casual so I just recently got a non-diamond bezel one for day to day wear and for travel.


----------



## pinkpocky

ssocialitex said:


> Thinking about gifting future hubby a Rolex for our wedding. Is the stock in stores slim? First Rolex purchase, so unsure where to start lol


I frequent Reddit and am a part of the r/rolex subreddit. Some of the people there have waited one year+ for a men's watch. I saw someone post a couple days ago that they received an Oyster Perpetual after two years of waiting. You should just go in and have an honest conversation with the AD to see if it's worth waiting or consider a well-known online reseller


----------



## Louish

Got the call from my AD that my watch is in. Will be seeing it on Friday!


----------



## chrismich

Louish said:


> Got the call from my AD that my watch is in. Will be seeing it on Friday!


AMAZING!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## chrismich

Louish said:


> Got the call from my AD that my watch is in. Will be seeing it on Friday!


How long did you wait for this watch?


----------



## Louish

chrismich said:


> How long did you wait for this watch?


I put my name down at the end of December so not long at all. I’ve yet to see this configuration in real life but if I end up buying it, it will be my first brand new Rolex


----------



## MaggyH

Louish said:


> I put my name down at the end of December so not long at all. I’ve yet to see this configuration in real life but if I end up buying it, it will be my first brand new Rolex


Fantastic news! Which watch have you ordered?


----------



## Louish

MaggyH said:


> Fantastic news! Which watch have you ordered?


Thank you! I put my name down for a 28mm TT RG/SS datejust, oyster bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP dial with diamond markers. My hubby picked this configuration for me. I have teeny tiny wrists (just under 13.5 inches).


----------



## chrismich

Louish said:


> Thank you! I put my name down for a 28mm TT RG/SS datejust, oyster bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP dial with diamond markers. My hubby picked this configuration for me. I have teeny tiny wrists (just under 13.5 inches).


----------



## ssocialitex

Louish said:


> Thank you! I put my name down for a 28mm TT RG/SS datejust, oyster bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP dial with diamond markers. My hubby picked this configuration for me. I have teeny tiny wrists (just under 13.5 inches).


Sounds beautiful! Can’t wait to see pics


----------



## Yodabest

Axelle838 said:


> If price wasn't a factor, which of these 2 would you choose and why?



I have the exact configuration of the one with the fluted bezel! It’s a great watch and I wear it daily. Obviously that one gets my vote

A fluted bezel is a classic trademark for Rolex.


----------



## Louish

Those of you who have more than one “nice” watch - how do you make sure they all get worn? Do you have one for work and one for play? Does it depend on what your are wearing or where you are going? Or do you wear one solid for a few months then switch?


----------



## Cool Breeze

Louish said:


> Those of you who have more than one “nice” watch - how do you make sure they all get worn? Do you have one for work and one for play? Does it depend on what your are wearing or where you are going? Or do you wear one solid for a few months then switch?


Yes, to all.


----------



## Tempo

Louish said:


> Those of you who have more than one “nice” watch - how do you make sure they all get worn? Do you have one for work and one for play? Does it depend on what your are wearing or where you are going? Or do you wear one solid for a few months then switch?


Mood, style, occasion or coincidence (lol). The real job is to keep them all running!


----------



## designerdiva40

My second favourite watch


----------



## MaggyH

designerdiva40 said:


> My second favourite watch
> 
> View attachment 5355473


Great watch, but your fur baby stole the show!


----------



## designerdiva40

MaggyH said:


> Great watch, but your fur baby stole the show!


She always wants to get in on the action


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Louish said:


> Those of you who have more than one “nice” watch - how do you make sure they all get worn? Do you have one for work and one for play? Does it depend on what your are wearing or where you are going? Or do you wear one solid for a few months then switch?


Yes to all but the last question.


----------



## Buddha007

Can you give me opinions on which rose gold watch you prefer? Daydate or Daytona? (with these particular dials)


----------



## designerdiva40

Buddha007 said:


> Can you give me opinions on which rose gold watch you prefer? Daydate or Daytona? (with these particular dials)
> View attachment 5355592
> View attachment 5355594



I had both but in YG, I sold my YG Daytona and as much I loved it, I prefer my day date more but whichever one you choose you really can’t go wrong with either….. my two favourite Rolex designs….. I actually started with a bi metal Daytona and then upgraded to YG, my hubby has had YG, bi metal, WG and stainless steel so we are both big Daytona fans but even my hubby prefers the Day Date, I find it more comfortable as it tends to mould to your wrist better, if that makes sense…. Good luck deciding


----------



## Louish

Is anyone here on a waitlist for a 31mm turquoise OP? How’s it going? Wondering if the waitlist really is years….


----------



## Book Worm

Louish said:


> Is anyone here on a waitlist for a 31mm turquoise OP? How’s it going? Wondering if the waitlist really is years….


I’m interested in this one but haven’t even tried asking bz of the ridiculous timelines. I’m assuming you mean the Tiffany blue OP? I heard they released just 150 models as a limited edition so the stock is wot it is. But curious to hear from others.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Buddha007 said:


> Can you give me opinions on which rose gold watch you prefer? Daydate or Daytona? (with these particular dials)
> View attachment 5355592
> View attachment 5355594


Well, if you’re a man you can probably pull off the Daytona, otherwise of the two for a woman I would go with the Day Date…much more elegant.


----------



## Kim_S

Buddha007 said:


> Can you give me opinions on which rose gold watch you prefer? Daydate or Daytona? (with these particular dials)
> View attachment 5355592
> View attachment 5355594


Day-date for sure! Both are gorgeous watches, but I think you would get way more wear out of the Day-date, which you could wear basically all the time.  Because the Daytona is so large, I think it comes across as more trendy/casual.  Which would look cool with the right outfit, but it's less practical.  I love the DD configuration you picked -- post pics once you decide and get it!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Louish said:


> Is anyone here on a waitlist for a 31mm turquoise OP? How’s it going? Wondering if the waitlist really is years….


Hi I was chatting to my AD yesterday and they told me about the Tiffany blue OP and showed me a pic so I put my name down for the 36, how long did they tell you you’d be waiting ?


----------



## designerdiva40

Gourmetgal said:


> Well, if you’re a man you can probably pull off the Daytona, otherwise of the two for a woman I would go with the Day Date…much more elegant.


I’m a lady and wore a bi metal Daytona for years and then upgraded to a YG Daytona and for years it was my favourite watch until I got my day date, my mum is 70 and wears a bi metal Daytona, I think ladies can rock the Daytona


----------



## designerdiva40

Buddha007 said:


> Can you give me opinions on which rose gold watch you prefer? Daydate or Daytona? (with these particular dials)
> View attachment 5355592
> View attachment 5355594


Wearing mine and hubbys YG Daytonas just for your reference


----------



## Book Worm

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I was chatting to my AD yesterday and they told me about the Tiffany blue OP and showed me a pic so I put my name down for the 36, how long did they tell you you’d be waiting ?


Did they tell you how long the wait is?


----------



## chrismich

An AD told me today that Rolex is now letting them put in a request for watches. Does anyone know if that's true? They didn't ask me for a deposit or anything so I don't see why they wouldn't be telling the truth but just curious.


----------



## designerdiva40

Book Worm said:


> Did they tell you how long the wait is?


I never asked how long I’d be waiting, if it’s meant to be it will be


----------



## Book Worm

designerdiva40 said:


> I never asked how long I’d be waiting, if it’s meant to be it will be


Usually the AD kinda volunteers the info to set expectations as soon as one mention a (any) particular piece - especially these days. That’s why I was wondering.
I like your approach better though. I hope you get it.


----------



## MaggyH

Book Worm said:


> Usually the AD kinda volunteers the info to set expectations as soon as one mention a (any) particular piece - especially these days. That’s why I was wondering.
> I like your approach better though. I hope you get it.


I have ordered my DJ36 in January and was told 7 to 8 months waiting time.


----------



## Book Worm

MaggyH said:


> I have ordered my DJ36 in January and was told 7 to 8 months waiting time.


Thanks for sharing!
Thats not a bad timeline by any means for a Tiffany Blue OP.
Do share once you get it.

Edited: I just re-read that you mentioned DJ 36. I think the wait might be different on the Tiffany Blue OP.


----------



## MaggyH

Book Worm said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> Thats not a bad timeline by any means for a Tiffany Blue OP.
> Do share once you get it.
> 
> Edited: I just re-read that you mentioned DJ 36. I think the wait might be different on the Tiffany Blue OP.


I have asked about the blue OP and was told the list was closed as expected waiting time over 2 years...


----------



## Louish

chrismich said:


> An AD told me today that Rolex is now letting them put in a request for watches. Does anyone know if that's true? They didn't ask me for a deposit or anything so I don't see why they wouldn't be telling the truth but just curious.



I requested my configuration in 28mm at the end of December & I got the call this week 



Book Worm said:


> I’m interested in this one but haven’t even tried asking bz of the ridiculous timelines. I’m assuming you mean the Tiffany blue OP? I heard they released just 150 models as a limited edition so the stock is wot it is. But curious to hear from others.





designerdiva40 said:


> Hi I was chatting to my AD yesterday and they told me about the Tiffany blue OP and showed me a pic so I put my name down for the 36, how long did they tell you you’d be waiting ?





MaggyH said:


> I have asked about the blue OP and was told the list was closed as expected waiting time over 2 years...


Spoke to my AD today & they told me that they have been told they can only sell the Tiffany blue OP 36mm & 41mm to buyers who have spent £200k plus with Rolex. This is to ensure that they are going to genuine collectors & not someone who we resell straight away.
My cousin buys several Rolexes a year so has an awesome relationship with his AD. I asked him to put my name down for the Tiffany blue OP 31mm & his words was that the watch had been “ordered” so I lm hoping that’s a good sign! My cousin seemed quite optimistic after speaking with his AD!


----------



## MaggyH

Louish said:


> I requested my configuration in 28mm at the end of December & I got the call this week
> Spoke to my AD today & they told me that they have been told they can only sell the Tiffany blue OP 36mm & 41mm to buyers who have spent £200k plus with Rolex. This is to ensure that they are going to genuine collectors & not someone who we resell straight away.
> My cousin buys several Rolexes a year so has an awesome relationship with his AD. I asked him to put my name down for the Tiffany blue OP 31mm & his words was that the watch had been “ordered” so I lm hoping that’s a good sign! My cousin seemed quite optimistic after speaking with his AD!


I hope you will receive it soon, fingers crossed! I wouldn't mind the pink OP36 either


----------



## classychictipz

designerdiva40 said:


> My second favourite watch
> 
> View attachment 5355473


Sorry, but I only saw your cute pup!


----------



## Book Worm

Louish said:


> I requested my configuration in 28mm at the end of December & I got the call this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke to my AD today & they told me that they have been told they can only sell the Tiffany blue OP 36mm & 41mm to buyers who have spent £200k plus with Rolex. This is to ensure that they are going to genuine collectors & not someone who we resell straight away.
> My cousin buys several Rolexes a year so has an awesome relationship with his AD. I asked him to put my name down for the Tiffany blue OP 31mm & his words was that the watch had been “ordered” so I lm hoping that’s a good sign! My cousin seemed quite optimistic after speaking with his AD!


This sounds exciting! For sure post pics once you get it!


----------



## Louish

So yesterday I picked up my beautiful new watch! It’s a 28mm TT RG/SS Datejust with an oyster bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP dial & diamond markers. My husband picked this configuration for me using the Rolex website tool. The MOP is ridiculously hard to photograph. It’s a very vibrant pink/green in bright lights, shimmery in regular daylight & moody in the shade. It’s love 

I tried it on in the store with a much too big WG Fope bracelet & it looked awesome! Have a feeling that might be my next purchase.


----------



## MaggyH

Louish said:


> So yesterday I picked up my beautiful new watch! It’s a 28mm TT RG/SS Datejust with an oyster bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP dial & diamond markers. My husband picked this configuration for me using the Rolex website tool. The MOP is ridiculously hard to photograph. It’s a very vibrant pink/green in bright lights, shimmery in regular daylight & moody in the shade. It’s love
> 
> I tried it on in the store with a much too big WG Fope bracelet & it looked awesome! Have a feeling that might be my next purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5357552
> View attachment 5357553
> 
> View attachment 5357563
> View attachment 5357564


That's a stunning watch! Congratulations!!


----------



## chrismich

It looks fantastic on you! I have tiny wrists too. Cant wait to get my 28. Congrats!


----------



## pinkpocky

Louish said:


> So yesterday I picked up my beautiful new watch! It’s a 28mm TT RG/SS Datejust with an oyster bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP dial & diamond markers. My husband picked this configuration for me using the Rolex website tool. The MOP is ridiculously hard to photograph. It’s a very vibrant pink/green in bright lights, shimmery in regular daylight & moody in the shade. It’s love
> 
> I tried it on in the store with a much too big WG Fope bracelet & it looked awesome! Have a feeling that might be my next purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5357552
> View attachment 5357553
> 
> View attachment 5357563
> View attachment 5357564


So beautiful! My configuration is similar to yours except I requested a jubilee bracelet in size 31. I requested mid-Feb. I hope I get the call soon. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## designerdiva40

Louish said:


> I requested my configuration in 28mm at the end of December & I got the call this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke to my AD today & they told me that they have been told they can only sell the Tiffany blue OP 36mm & 41mm to buyers who have spent £200k plus with Rolex. This is to ensure that they are going to genuine collectors & not someone who we resell straight away.
> My cousin buys several Rolexes a year so has an awesome relationship with his AD. I asked him to put my name down for the Tiffany blue OP 31mm & his words was that the watch had been “ordered” so I lm hoping that’s a good sign! My cousin seemed quite optimistic after speaking with his AD!



I’ve purchased quite a few Rolexes but maybe not as high as £200k although my sons purchased a couple and I’ve put friends in touch with my AD so you never know but I always say if it’s meant to be it will be


----------



## Louish

I like my watch with a bracelet but is this too much? My hubby thinks this is too much & that a silver-toned bracelet would look better:



When we were picking up my watch I tried on a (much too big) white gold Fope bracelet which looked good. Do you think this would look better?


----------



## bisousx

Louish said:


> I like my watch with a bracelet but is this too much? My hubby thinks a silver-toned bracelet would look better:
> View attachment 5358564
> 
> 
> When we were picking up my watch I tried on a (much too big) white gold Fope bracelet which looked good. Do you think this would look better?
> 
> View attachment 5358566



not too much at all!


----------



## apple_28

Has it been easier to request the Daytona? I love the style and was hoping for it to be my first watch.
I’m in Canada btw.


----------



## bensmom243

Louish said:


> So yesterday I picked up my beautiful new watch! It’s a 28mm TT RG/SS Datejust with an oyster bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP dial & diamond markers. My husband picked this configuration for me using the Rolex website tool. The MOP is ridiculously hard to photograph. It’s a very vibrant pink/green in bright lights, shimmery in regular daylight & moody in the shade. It’s love
> 
> I tried it on in the store with a much too big WG Fope bracelet & it looked awesome! Have a feeling that might be my next purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5357552
> View attachment 5357553
> 
> View attachment 5357563
> View attachment 5357564


Stunning! I am so envious of more petite wrists. I have larger wrists and not only are they unattractive, but I have to wait longer for a 36mm watch!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Book Worm said:


> Usually the AD kinda volunteers the info to set expectations as soon as one mention a (any) particular piece - especially these days. That’s why I was wondering.
> I like your approach better though. I hope you get it.


Mine has never given that information but in the past we’ve been lucky, my hubby waited one year for his SS Daytona which is pretty much unheard of and all the other watches we’ve been pretty lucky and not had to wait too long but that was before covid and now they’re even harder to get


----------



## designerdiva40

apple_28 said:


> Has it been easier to request the Daytona? I love the style and was hoping for it to be my first watch.
> I’m in Canada btw.


It’s even harder because of covid and Rolex shutting down for so long and if you aren’t already a good customer I’m not sure if you’ll ever be offered one, my hubby waited a year but he’s bought a lot of watches over the years, I’m not sure what Canada, I’m in the UK


----------



## Louish

Just sharing a pic of my crazy MOP dial at work today


----------



## Louish

Love how my watch works casually too


----------



## MaggyH

Louish said:


> Love how my watch works casually too
> 
> View attachment 5361952


Love the colours of that MOP dial


----------



## Louish

Odd request- does anyone have a pic of a SS or two-tone Rolex being worn with the Tiffany beaded bracelet? I’m wondering if the silver will be too bright to wear with my watch. I’m considering this one:


----------



## MaggyH

Louish said:


> Odd request- does anyone have a pic of a SS or two-tone Rolex being worn with the Tiffany beaded bracelet? I’m wondering if the silver will be too bright to wear with my watch. I’m considering this one:
> View attachment 5363478


With the pink heart


----------



## MaggyH

2 more:


----------



## hammerofdawn

39mm Explorer 214270


----------



## classychictipz

My hubby got the call this week for a possible watch for me. I passed on the 34mm version of this in 2020. I slightly regreted not getting it even though it was smaller than I preferred at the time. So tomorrow I'm going to try on the 36mm. If I love it, it will be my first Rolex.


----------



## Louish

MaggyH said:


> 2 more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363521
> View attachment 5363522



Thank you!!


----------



## Louish

classychictipz said:


> My hubby got the call this week for a possible watch for me. I passed on the 34mm version of this in 2020. I slightly regreted not getting it even though it was smaller than I preferred at the time. So tomorrow I'm going to try on the 36mm. If I love it, it will be my first Rolex.
> View attachment 5364230


I tried on the 28mm version of this the other day & it was so beautiful! I absolutely loved the gold details. I hope you love it!


----------



## classychictipz

Louish said:


> I tried on the 28mm version of this the other day & it was so beautiful! I absolutely loved the gold details. I hope you love it!


I actually don't remember the gold details. My hubby said it was very pretty in person. Hopefully I do love it! 
Congrats on your beautiful watch!


----------



## LouisV76

MaggyH said:


> With the pink heart
> View attachment 5363515


 doesn’t it scratch the watch? thats why I wear my rolex only by itself…. would love to stack it but I‘m chicken lol


----------



## designerdiva40

Louish said:


> I like my watch with a bracelet but is this too much? My hubby thinks this is too much & that a silver-toned bracelet would look better:
> View attachment 5358564
> 
> 
> When we were picking up my watch I tried on a (much too big) white gold Fope bracelet which looked good. Do you think this would look better?
> 
> View attachment 5358566


I sometimes wear my 2 YG Fope bracelets with my YG Daydate, they look great worn with a watch


----------



## MaggyH

LouisV76 said:


> doesn’t it scratch the watch? thats why I wear my rolex only by itself…. would love to stack it but I‘m chicken lol


It doesn't scratch the watch, it's a very light bracelet. I often wear 2 of them.


----------



## classychictipz

Here's my new OP 36mm! I love it! ❤  Perfect for everyday!


----------



## nj9596

Heres my new Datejust! Received it yesterday. Its a first and I am so in love with it. MOP is everything!!


----------



## LouisV76

MaggyH said:


> It doesn't scratch the watch, it's a very light bracelet. I often wear 2 of them.



thanks for the information. I have 3 of the same beads and will give it a try


----------



## Pursecake

classychictipz said:


> My hubby got the call this week for a possible watch for me. I passed on the 34mm version of this in 2020. I slightly regreted not getting it even though it was smaller than I preferred at the time. So tomorrow I'm going to try on the 36mm. If I love it, it will be my first Rolex.
> View attachment 5364230


I'm also thinking about this as my everday watch!


----------



## Louish

classychictipz said:


> Here's my new OP 36mm! I love it! ❤  Perfect for everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364925





nj9596 said:


> Looks perfect on you!
> 
> Heres my new Datejust! Received it yesterday. Its a first and I am so in love with it. MOP is everything!!
> Heres my new Datejust! Received it yesterday. Its a first and I am so in love with it. MOP is everything!!
> 
> View attachment 5364961


Very similar to mine! Gorgeous!


----------



## Louish

designerdiva40 said:


> I sometimes wear my 2 YG Fope bracelets with my YG Daydate, they look great worn with a watch


Oh! I’d love to see a pic!


----------



## designerdiva40

Louish said:


> Oh! I’d love to see a pic!


I’ll have to post a pic when I next wear my Day Date


----------



## Louish

designerdiva40 said:


> I’ll have to post a pic when I next wear my Day Date


Thank you!!

Has everyone seen the new Rolex watches released today?


----------



## classychictipz

Louish said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Has everyone seen the new Rolex watches released today?
> 
> View attachment 5367406
> View attachment 5367407
> View attachment 5367408
> View attachment 5367409


I'm slightly disappointed because I was hoping for some dial additions in the 36mm DJ. 
But I shouldn't be complaining since I just got my watch the other day. The struggle is real not to add more.


----------



## MarBoe

beachkaka said:


> New to the club, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 4625600


What kind of color is this, is this an aubergine/Purple plate?


----------



## MarBoe

Missydora said:


> Just picked  mine up from the AD.  I'm in love. Had the most hardest of time configuring colour of dial and size.  They all so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5227435


Hi! I have also been thinking about getting the aubergine dial on the datejust 31, but couldn’t decide as I have never seen one in person and dealers have very little stock these days. Would you mind posting some more pictures? And is your datejust two tone with rose gold or is it just steel? It looks amazing!!!


----------



## Missydora

MarBoe said:


> Hi! I have also been thinking about getting the aubergine dial on the datejust 31, but couldn’t decide as I have never seen one in person and dealers have very little stock these days. Would you mind posting some more pictures? And is your datejust two tone with rose gold or is it just steel? It looks amazing!!!



Thanks.  Mine is two tone rose gold.  It's a bit of chameleon depending on the lighting.  Its like having 2 watches in one.  Which I like. The dial can look dark almost black in low light or at night time. But in daylight or under a spotlight the aubergine really pops out and the rose gold really compliments it.  Heres some photos. You can see what I mean with the dial taking on different colour depending on lighting.  Hope it helps


----------



## MarBoe

Missydora said:


> Thanks.  Mine is two tone rose gold.  It's a bit of chameleon depending on the lighting.  Its like having 2 watches in one.  Which I like. The dial can look dark almost black in low light or at night time. But in daylight or under a spotlight the aubergine really pops out and the rose gold really compliments it.  Heres some photos. You can see what I mean with the dial taking on different colour depending on lighting.  Hope it helps
> View attachment 5369031
> View attachment 5369032
> View attachment 5369033
> View attachment 5369034
> View attachment 5369035


Thank you so much for sharing the additional pics! It is a gorgeous colour. I am currently debating between the one you're having and the same version with a chocolate face as the latter also matches beautifully with the rose TT in my opinion. The aubergine however is a bit more distinctive to me. Did you also try the chocolate face when you were looking for this watch, and what did you think of it?

I already own a Rolex DJ in 36mm with an oyster bracelet and silver face with diamond markers. I was thinking that an 31mm DJ TT in pink gold with darker face would be a nice second watch as this is somewhat very different from what I already have. Posting pictures of the 31mm with the chocolate face I managed to try on at a grey dealer & my current watch. Your thoughts are welcome!


----------



## Missydora

MarBoe said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the additional pics! It is a gorgeous colour. I am currently debating between the one you're having and the same version with a chocolate face as the latter also matches beautifully with the rose TT in my opinion. The aubergine however is a bit more distinctive to me. Did you also try the chocolate face when you were looking for this watch, and what did you think of it?
> 
> I already own a Rolex DJ in 36mm with an oyster bracelet and silver face with diamond markers. I was thinking that an 31mm DJ TT in pink gold with darker face would be a nice second watch as this is somewhat very different from what I already have. Posting pictures of the 31mm with the chocolate face I managed to try on at a grey dealer & my current watch. Your thoughts are welcome!


Your welcome.. it's really tough choice. Like u I was torn between chocolate and aubergine. Same thing I have a silver face dial already so wanted a contrasting one to be different.  The chocolate one I tried wasn't the same size. But I loved the retro feel vibe it has and how the chocolate looks under spotlight its dreamy. Plus  it really suits the rose gold too.  The only reason I had to discount it was that i couldn't read the time easily.   I'm long sighted.  The rose gold numerals blend in more into the chocolate. Whereas I found it easier to read on the aubergine dial just a bit more contrast.  Plus I also liked how the aubergine looks amazing in sunlight and the rose gold looks more silver.  In low light the dial is literally almost black u would never think its aubergine which weirdly is when the rose gold is more pronounced.  Also Jubilee bracelet  with fluted bezel I preferred the most with aubergine.  I tried one with a smooth oyster bracelet and bezel which I wasn't keen on. Overall the aubergine is very different and unique which I'm glad I have in my collection. Its not one u see alot.  Having said that. The chocolate does look amazing on your skin colouring.  I still think it's fantastic looking watch. If it wasn't for my dodgy eyes  i would have had the same dilemma as you. It is really hard because there are so many stunning combos. It's hard to narrow down to one. 
I really hope u are able to try a aubergine dial just to get a comparison and how it looks on your skin tone   Good luck I feel for you.


----------



## MarBoe

Missydora said:


> Your welcome.. it's really tough choice. Like u I was torn between chocolate and aubergine. Same thing I have a silver face dial already so wanted a contrasting one to be different.  The chocolate one I tried wasn't the same size. But I loved the retro feel vibe it has and how the chocolate looks under spotlight its dreamy. Plus  it really suits the rose gold too.  The only reason I had to discount it was that i couldn't read the time easily.   I'm long sighted.  The rose gold numerals blend in more into the chocolate. Whereas I found it easier to read on the aubergine dial just a bit more contrast.  Plus I also liked how the aubergine looks amazing in sunlight and the rose gold looks more silver.  In low light the dial is literally almost black u would never think its aubergine which weirdly is when the rose gold is more pronounced.  Also Jubilee bracelet  with fluted bezel I preferred the most with aubergine.  I tried one with a smooth oyster bracelet and bezel which I wasn't keen on. Overall the aubergine is very different and unique which I'm glad I have in my collection. Its not one u see alot.  Having said that. The chocolate does look amazing on your skin colouring.  I still think it's fantastic looking watch. If it wasn't for my dodgy eyes  i would have had the same dilemma as you. It is really hard because there are so many stunning combos. It's hard to narrow down to one.
> I really hope u are able to try a aubergine dial just to get a comparison and how it looks on your skin tone   Good luck I feel for you.


Yeah the aubergine dial is definitely not one you come across often! Which is also one of the reasons why it attracts me. And as you are saying, the time is better to read as the rose gold has more contrast with the aubergine. As the watch is quite an eyecatcher already, I am leaning towards the chocolate dial as that blends in so well and stands out a little less compared to the aubergine dial. But that being said: I have never been able to try an aubergine dial in person, so it is still hard to say. I do agree with you that the chocolate dial matches with my skin tone. I don't think I could get away with a yellow gold TT watch haha. But thanks again for your photos and considerations! I will let you know what I got in the end - although it will be a challenge to get my hand on either of these watches as Rolex stock is so low these days... But that's a whole other topic . I suspect I will have to wait for quite some time after I have placed an order.


----------



## Louish

What do you all think of this as a casual watch?


----------



## MaggyH

Louish said:


> What do you all think of this as a casual watch?
> View attachment 5370437


I think it would be prefect! The only problem would be how long you’d have to wait for it..


----------



## sacha1009

I got mine as wedding anniversary. Just sharing this..I love to see members here has different a style of Rolex. So glad I'm in the club.


----------



## Louish

MaggyH said:


> I think it would be prefect! The only problem would be how long you’d have to wait for it..


Green is my favourite colour too! I waited 2.5 months for my TT datejust (with no buying history) but I think this one would be a longer wait. My cousin spends lots with Rolex so would normally ask him to get it for me but he’s already got my name down for the 31mm OP turquoise


----------



## MaggyH

Louish said:


> Green is my favourite colour too! I waited 2.5 months for my TT datejust (with no buying history) but I think this one would be a longer wait. My cousin spends lots with Rolex so would normally ask him to get it for me but he’s already got my name down for the 31mm OP turquoise


If you’ve already bought a watch from your AD, then I would definitely go ask them for the green DJ. The sooner the better really


----------



## Gourmetgal

Louish said:


> What do you all think of this as a casual watch?
> View attachment 5370437


I’m a big fan of the green Rolex watch dials.


----------



## Book Worm

Gourmetgal said:


> I’m a big fan of the green Rolex watch dials.


+1, especially the olive green ones. I own a TT DJ with an olive green dial and it's quite the chameleon. 


Louish said:


> What do you all think of this as a casual watch?
> View attachment 5370437


I think this will make a great casual watch. You have my vote.


----------



## pinkpocky

Finally got the call from AD and OMG, it’s so beautiful  soooo perfect for me!

I tried on both 31mm and 36mm in store and ended up putting in the order for the 36mm after MUCH deliberation because both actually looked good on my wrist. I was thinking I could wear the 36 as an everyday piece since the larger dial would look more casual/sporty but who am I kidding..the MOP dial with diamond markers and jubilee bracelet is so beautiful and elegant! Plus my style is feminine and I wear a lot of dresses so I could still wear the 31 everyday. I ended up calling AD in mid-Feb and asked to switch to 31. I am so glad I did because it’s so elegant, classy, and sooo beautiful.

I will keep this beautiful piece forever because it’s so special to me. DH bought for me as a push present


----------



## Ethengdurst

DH just got a call this weekend and he got me this OP 36 blue dial. I said I don’t need it but he reminded me it matches my blue chanel vanity bag.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5373145
> 
> DH just got a call this weekend and he got me this OP 36 blue dial. I said I don’t need it but he reminded me it matches my blue chanel vanity bag.


He’s a keeper!  So is the watch! Wear it in good health.


----------



## ctcsnow

hello ladies! i'm having a very hard choice between DJ 31 or 36... i have a small wrist and this might be my only forever rolex! i'm eyeing the fluted bezel with white face/roman numerals in two tone yellow gold! any advice please? also is this combination hard to purchase ? TIA!


----------



## pinkpocky

ctcsnow said:


> hello ladies! i'm having a very hard choice between DJ 31 or 36... i have a small wrist and this might be my only forever rolex! i'm eyeing the fluted bezel with white face/roman numerals in two tone yellow gold! any advice please? also is this combination hard to purchase ? TIA!


I would think a 31 would look more proportional on a smaller wrist and the 36 might look a bit oversized. My wrists are 6" and the 31 looks just right on me


----------



## Book Worm

ctcsnow said:


> hello ladies! i'm having a very hard choice between DJ 31 or 36... i have a small wrist and this might be my only forever rolex! i'm eyeing the fluted bezel with white face/roman numerals in two tone yellow gold! any advice please? also is this combination hard to purchase ? TIA!


I have a tiny wrist (5.5" lol) but I like large watches. I bought the DJ36 and I love it. I think a 36 would seem fine as long as _you _like it. Below is a pic of mine.





						Rolex owners: What do you have?
					

I’m thinking of getting this Rolex. What do you think?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## kellyh

ctsc I have the white roman . I went back and forth on 31 vs 36. I went with the 31 and I looooove it. Yes it was hard to find good luck


----------



## bensmom243

I am waiting on a 36mm, but wish so much that I had smaller wrists to be able to wear a 31mm. I think it's such a timeless piece in that size. Good luck, I hope you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## Missydora

ctcsnow said:


> hello ladies! i'm having a very hard choice between DJ 31 or 36... i have a small wrist and this might be my only forever rolex! i'm eyeing the fluted bezel with white face/roman numerals in two tone yellow gold! any advice please? also is this combination hard to purchase ? TIA!


I also think u should stick with 31mm. I have a tiny wrist too, bigger than this the lugs might rub and hurt your wrist bone if it protrudes like mine does. Plus it could feel weighty/heavy. Which some people like so depends on your preference.   In reference to YG or RG I would go with what suits your colouring.  White dial is always classic can't go wrong.    Good luck it can be a bit of wait and going around different AD's trying to get one. As I here 31mm in certain combos arent orderable at the moment. But it can be done.


----------



## ctcsnow

thank you for sharing your thoughts and photos ladies! i really hope i can get my hand on one soon too!


----------



## MaggyH

kellyh said:


> View attachment 5374599
> 
> ctsc I have the white roman . I went back and forth on 31 vs 36. I went with the 31 and I looooove it. Yes it was hard to find good luck


Love this watch! I have large wrists though, so would have to get a 36.


----------



## Louish

I have an even smaller wrist (13cm) so the 28mm was the right size for me given that I have a MOP dial (lighter dials look bigger) & it’s quite a dressy design (TT RG/SS, MOP, diamond markers) so smaller worked better than oversized. I have the turquoise OP on order in 31mm as that is a more casual watch for me & the bigger size works.


----------



## Louish

Do you all wear your Rolexes at home or only when you go out? I wore my new watch to meet a friend & she commented on how lovely & shiny it was. I’d like to keep it that way! Right now I switch between 2 watches - my Rolex & Hublot


----------



## Swanky

I prefer mine not to be shiny and look new, I wore it all the time until it was stolen.


----------



## Book Worm

Louish said:


> Do you all wear your Rolexes at home or only when you go out? I wore my new watch to meet a friend & she commented on how lovely & shiny it was. I’d like to keep it that way! Right now I switch between 2 watches - my Rolex & Hublot


My DJ36 TT is my weekend watch. For week days, Im in my cartier tank.


----------



## MaggyH

Book Worm said:


> My DJ36 TT is my weekend watch. For week days, Im in my cartier tank.


Which dial did you get for your DJ36 please? I can't make up my mind which one to chose.


----------



## Book Worm

MaggyH said:


> Which dial did you get for your DJ36 please? I can't make up my mind which one to chose.



I got the olive green. I was looking for it for a while. See pic in post below: 





						Rolex owners: What do you have?
					

I’m thinking of getting this Rolex. What do you think?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## bisousx

Louish said:


> Do you all wear your Rolexes at home or only when you go out? I wore my new watch to meet a friend & she commented on how lovely & shiny it was. I’d like to keep it that way! Right now I switch between 2 watches - my Rolex & Hublot



I don’t wear mine all the time. I don’t even wear my e-ring or band unless I’m meeting someone or it’s a date night type occasion. I’m always active and bumping into things out of clumsiness… so I try to take care of my jewelry when wearing it.


----------



## MaggyH

Book Worm said:


> I got the olive green. I was looking for it for a while. See pic in post below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex owners: What do you have?
> 
> 
> I’m thinking of getting this Rolex. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


That's a beautiful watch, congratulations! The colour just sparkles! Is it a 31?


----------



## Book Worm

MaggyH said:


> That's a beautiful watch, congratulations! The colour just sparkles! Is it a 31?


Thank you. Its a 36mm


----------



## Ethengdurst

Louish said:


> Do you all wear your Rolexes at home or only when you go out? I wore my new watch to meet a friend & she commented on how lovely & shiny it was. I’d like to keep it that way! Right now I switch between 2 watches - my Rolex & Hublot


Only when going out. Have an Apple Watch for every day at work.


----------



## Louish

Thinking I’ll stop wearing my watch when I’m at home then!


----------



## Pinkdragon

Hello so happy to have found this thread for ladies who love rolex 
I recently upgraded my 26 year old dj 26 to dj 31. Now im not sure if i should have gotten the 36 seeing dj 36 mods here. I have 5.5 inches wrist size (14cm) i never tried the dj36 was only choosing between 28 and 31. Do you think i can pull off a size 36?


----------



## Book Worm

Pinkdragon said:


> Hello so happy to have found this thread for ladies who love rolex
> I recently upgraded my 26 year old dj 26 to dj 31. Now im not sure if i should have gotten the 36 seeing dj 36 mods here. I have 5.5 inches wrist size (14cm) i never tried the dj36 was only choosing between 28 and 31. Do you think i can pull off a size 36?


I have a 5.5” wrist n i love my dj36  
That said, someone here pointed out that a lighter dial looks bigger than a darker one (i wear an olive green dial). But i love large watches.
Is the last pic a dj36? If yes, i think you can totally pull it off….


----------



## Pinkdragon

Book Worm said:


> I have a 5.5” wrist n i love my dj36
> That said, someone here pointed out that a lighter dial looks bigger than a darker one (i wear an olive green dial). But i love large watches.
> Is the last pic a dj36? If yes, i think you can totally pull it off….


Its my dj31, i guess i will have to try on a 36 to see. I love my 31 but since i found this thread ive been drooling over your dj 36s which was never an option at the time i bought my 31


----------



## pinkdiamond765

Pinkdragon said:


> Its my dj31, i guess i will have to try on a 36 to see. I love my 31 but since i found this thread ive been drooling over your dj 36s which was never an option at the time i bought my 31


I think the 31 looks perfect on you. Beautiful watch.


----------



## MaggyH

Pinkdragon said:


> Hello so happy to have found this thread for ladies who love rolex
> I recently upgraded my 26 year old dj 26 to dj 31. Now im not sure if i should have gotten the 36 seeing dj 36 mods here. I have 5.5 inches wrist size (14cm) i never tried the dj36 was only choosing between 28 and 31. Do you think i can pull off a size 36?


I love the 31 on you, I think it looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Pinkdragon said:


> Hello so happy to have found this thread for ladies who love rolex
> I recently upgraded my 26 year old dj 26 to dj 31. Now im not sure if i should have gotten the 36 seeing dj 36 mods here. I have 5.5 inches wrist size (14cm) i never tried the dj36 was only choosing between 28 and 31. Do you think i can pull off a size 36?


I like the 31 on you. It is plenty big for your wrist. Try the 36 if you get a chance. For myself, it was too heavy and showy.


----------



## kathrynx3

Hi all, new Rolex shopper here! Looking for my first luxury watch likely a datejust and wanted to get y’all’s expert opinion on:
-size 31 v 36: if I can wear both which is trendier and a better size pick for everyday?  
-oyster v jubilee: would you agree the oyster is more sporty looking? Other ways to describe differences?
- for the dial, which colors are most versatile? Thinking mother of pearl, white or black. Thoughts on black for everyday?

thanks!!!


----------



## classychictipz

Louish said:


> What do you all think of this as a casual watch?
> View attachment 5370437


 I'm thinking of this but with the smooth bezel instead in a 36mm. My hubby actually went on the list for this with the smooth bezel in a 41mm.
I'm in a green dial obsession right now. I want to see the new Breitling green Navitimers that were released before I decide.


----------



## classychictipz

kathrynx3 said:


> Hi all, new Rolex shopper here! Looking for my first luxury watch likely a datejust and wanted to get y’all’s expert opinion on:
> -size 31 v 36: if I can wear both which is trendier and a better size pick for everyday?
> -oyster v jubilee: would you agree the oyster is more sporty looking? Other ways to describe differences?
> - for the dial, which colors are most versatile? Thinking mother of pearl, white or black. Thoughts on black for everyday?
> 
> thanks!!!


If you can, I would see if your local AD has exhibition watches to try on. I tried on exhibition and used Rolexes in any configuration I could find to see what I liked before I purchased mine.
Personally, jubilee bracelet and the MOP dial feels less everyday. Oyster steel bracelet and the black and white dials are great for everyday. You could look at fluted bezel with the oyster steel to add that extra "shine". But granted there are ladies here that rock the MOP dials with the jubilee as an everyday watch and they're beautiful! 
31mm vs 36mm is a preference. I have a big wrist so I've always preferred a larger watch. I would never buy the 31mm after I tried it on. If you have a smaller wrist the 36mm can look quite substantial and might be too big. Yet bigger watches are in style. I always considered what watch will I love years from now and not what's on trend.
Good luck on your search! Come back and let us know your decision!


----------



## Hearteye

Just want to share my excitement with everyone here. Only you guys can understand this love  My husband was able to get me this 28 MOP TT for me while on vacation in Hollywood yesterday for me. I love it so much


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Hearteye said:


> Just want to share my excitement with everyone here. Only you guys can understand this love  My husband was able to get me this 28 MOP TT for me while on vacation in Hollywood yesterday for me. I love it so much


Congrats!! I am so happy for you!!   Beautiful watch!! Enjoy!! X


----------



## MaggyH

Hearteye said:


> Just want to share my excitement with everyone here. Only you guys can understand this love  My husband was able to get me this 28 MOP TT for me while on vacation in Hollywood yesterday for me. I love it so much


Congratulations, it looks lovely on you!


----------



## Hearteye

Glam80 said:


> Congrats!! I am so happy for you!!   Beautiful watch!! Enjoy!! X


Thank you


----------



## Hearteye

MaggyH said:


> Congratulations, it looks lovely on you!


Thank you! I love it so much


----------



## piggypatty

Currently, I have a date just 31 yg/ss, silver dial, with Roman numerals with diamond vi (similar to the one in the pic). I am thinking of getting a rolex oyster perpetual 34 as an everyday watch . Which is nicer? pink or blue dial?Pics attached. Having a hard time trying to decide which is nicer… Do let me know your reasons of your choice?  thank you for all your time.


----------



## lavy

piggypatty said:


> Currently, I have a date just 31 yg/ss, silver dial, with Roman numerals with diamond vi (similar to the one in the pic). I am thinking of getting a rolex oyster perpetual 34 as an everyday watch . Which is nicer? pink or blue dial?Pics attached. Having a hard time trying to decide which is nicer… Do let me know your reasons of your choice?  thank you for all your time.
> 
> View attachment 5387511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387513


I think light or dark dials are completely personal preference. I gravitate to light on my wrist but prefer the dark on my husbands. I personally love the pink!


----------



## MaggyH

piggypatty said:


> Currently, I have a date just 31 yg/ss, silver dial, with Roman numerals with diamond vi (similar to the one in the pic). I am thinking of getting a rolex oyster perpetual 34 as an everyday watch . Which is nicer? pink or blue dial?Pics attached. Having a hard time trying to decide which is nicer… Do let me know your reasons of your choice?  thank you for all your time.
> 
> View attachment 5387511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387513


I would pick the blue dial, as it's classic Rolex blue dial plus it's easier to tell time on a darker dial. Of course I am biased, as I own a blue OP34


----------



## Gourmetgal

What do you mean by nicer?  

Blue dial is great for everyday and more different from your current watch but I wouldn’t go with the smooth bezel. Also, not a fan of stick markers…is there another choice?


----------



## piggypatty

lavy said:


> I think light or dark dials are completely personal preference. I gravitate to light on my wrist but prefer the dark on my husbands. I personally love the pink!


Thanks for the inputs. Agree that it’s a personal preference. Initially, I have my eyes & heart fixed on the pink dial. Then  as I browsed through the YouTube videos, IGs n this forum, I saw how lovely the blue is. Now I am torned. 




MaggyH said:


> I would pick the blue dial, as it's classic Rolex blue dial plus it's easier to tell time on a darker dial. Of course I am biased, as I own a blue OP34


Thanks for the inputs. Blue is such a classic and the dial colour is something different to my dj. May you show me more pics of your Blue OP 34… on wrist shots? 



Gourmetgal said:


> What do you mean by nicer?
> 
> Blue dial is great for everyday and more different from your current watch but I wouldn’t go with the smooth bezel. Also, not a fan of stick markers…is there another choice?


Thanks for the inputs. Oops sorry that nicer may not be an appropriate word. Mmm rather which dial would you choose and why.  Just like to hear different opinions.  Agree that blue is more different.. from the website,  OP only comes with stick/baton markers. Do you have other recommendation besides OP? Heading down on Fri to try some watches. Hopefully I don’t have to wait too long.


----------



## MaggyH

piggypatty said:


> Thanks for the inputs. Blue is such a classic and the dial colour is something different to my dj. May you show me more pics of your Blue OP 34… on wrist shots?


Mine is not the stick dial, but still blue.


----------



## piggypatty

MaggyH said:


> Mine is not the stick dial, but still blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388164
> View attachment 5388165
> View attachment 5388166


So lovely and classic! Thanks for sharing. My heart flutters looking at it..


----------



## MaggyH

piggypatty said:


> So lovely and classic! Thanks for sharing. My heart flutters looking at it..


Thank you! It's a great size for daily use.


----------



## pinkdiamond765

MaggyH said:


> Mine is not the stick dial, but still blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388164
> View attachment 5388165
> View attachment 5388166


I also have this one.  I'm so glad I got it with this dial.


----------



## MaggyH

pinkdiamond765 said:


> I also have this one.  I'm so glad I got it with this dial.


What do you think about the OP36 with the turquoise dial? I've ordered one and not sure which one I should keep. I'm sure it won't arrive in the near future anyway..


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Friendly reminder that this is a thread to share which Rolex we have! It's a great resource for seeing IRL photos, please make a new thread or select an existing thread for anything else Rolex related


----------



## pimmie22

Just picked this beauty up, anyone love your rolex with green dial like I do?


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

pimmie22 said:


> Just picked this beauty up, anyone love your rolex with green dial like I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390056


..I'm a huge fan of the green dial...   Congrats!


----------



## Book Worm

pimmie22 said:


> Just picked this beauty up, anyone love your rolex with green dial like I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390056


Me 
I have the same specs as you but jubilee bracelet and I continue to love it.


----------



## MaggyH

pimmie22 said:


> Just picked this beauty up, anyone love your rolex with green dial like I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390056


Love this dial colour, congratulations!


----------



## lavy

Just got mine! It’s beautiful!


----------



## MaggyH

lavy said:


> Just got mine! It’s beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 5391503


Congratulations! Did you have to wait long?


----------



## lavy

MaggyH said:


> Congratulations! Did you have to wait long?


I only had to wait 1 day! Went in to put my name down for this exact model and they called me the next day!


----------



## MaggyH

lavy said:


> I only had to wait 1 day! Went in to put my name down for this exact model and they called me the next day!


Wow, that’s amazing! I guess they don’t know what they are going to get in the next shipment, so it’s just pure luck


----------



## MaggyH

I went to 2 ADs today and got to try on some watches. Of course they are all display only (apart from the Jubilee dial with diamonds, which they have offered me to buy)


----------



## LouisV76

Hubbys new Daytona ❤️


----------



## michellem

Ethengdurst said:


> Only when going out. Have an Apple Watch for every day at work.


Same!


----------



## MaggyH

I got the call today from my SA, that my watch should arrive within a month. Did you get yours yet @Kelly M?


----------



## lavy

MaggyH said:


> I got the call today from my SA, that my watch should arrive within a month. Did you get yours yet @Kelly M?


What did you end up choosing?


----------



## MaggyH

lavy said:


> What did you end up choosing?


DJ36 fluted/jubilee/white Romans dial. I tried to get a blue dial, but was told the wait would be 2 years.

@bensmom243 did you get yours yet?


----------



## bensmom243

No!!! Still waiting (impatiently). My watch guy called a couple of weeks ago and said he was hopeful by the end of the Month (April) but no call. Maybe this week! I see pictures of the white dial and I still really really like it so at least there is no remorse or wishing I had picked something different.


----------



## lavy

Posting just for fun. I actually ordered a preowned 31mm OP and the. Got a call from the AD for a 31mm datejust.

Love them both. Totally different vibes, wish I could keep them both but alas one must go…


----------



## sparklywacky

lavy said:


> Posting just for fun. I actually ordered a preowned 31mm OP and the. Got a call from the AD for a 31mm datejust.
> 
> Love them both. Totally different vibes, wish I could keep them both but alas one must go…


Almost DJ twinnies, mine is 36mm!


----------



## MaggyH

lavy said:


> Posting just for fun. I actually ordered a preowned 31mm OP and the. Got a call from the AD for a 31mm datejust.
> 
> Love them both. Totally different vibes, wish I could keep them both but alas one must go…


Shame you cannot keep both of them, the OP is a fun casual watch and the DJ an elegant and so sparkly!
I presume you’ll keep the DJ?


----------



## lavy

MaggyH said:


> Shame you cannot keep both of them, the OP is a fun casual watch and the DJ an elegant and so sparkly!
> I presume you’ll keep the DJ?


Yes keeping the DJ. It’s just “wow” every time I look at it, but it totally can be worn casually with jeans at the same time.


----------



## megs0927

Added a 36mm everose two tone to my jewelry collection today! Somewhat of a Mother’s Day gift but really just came across it and didn’t want to pass it up. I fell in love with the Wimbledon dial and think the everose compliments the green and grays in the dial beautifully and makes the watch a little more feminine especially since it wears larger on my wrist than what I’m accustomed to. 

I mostly wear yg with some pg and wg Cartier mixed in and wasn’t sure how it would blend with what I wear daily. As much as I love my 31 yg datejust I’m excited to have something a little larger and sportier to wear!


----------



## ashley99

megs0927 said:


> Added a 36mm everose two tone to my jewelry collection today! Somewhat of a Mother’s Day gift but really just came across it and didn’t want to pass it up. I fell in love with the Wimbledon dial and think the everose compliments the green and grays in the dial beautifully and makes the watch a little more feminine especially since it wears larger on my wrist than what I’m accustomed to.
> 
> I mostly wear yg with some pg and wg Cartier mixed in and wasn’t sure how it would blend with what I wear daily. As much as I love my 31 yg datejust I’m excited to have something a little larger and sportier to wear!
> 
> View attachment 5398410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398412


I absolutely love the everose with the Wimbledon dial! Congratulations, it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## megs0927

ashley99 said:


> I absolutely love the everose with the Wimbledon dial! Congratulations, it looks fantastic on you.



Thank you so much!! I was so nervous ordering it (purchased through DavidSW) returns are only allowed if there is an error on their end. Obviously there is hardly anywhere to try on anything let alone the exact model so I was thrilled to love it as much as I was hoping to!


----------



## MaggyH

megs0927 said:


> Added a 36mm everose two tone to my jewelry collection today! Somewhat of a Mother’s Day gift but really just came across it and didn’t want to pass it up. I fell in love with the Wimbledon dial and think the everose compliments the green and grays in the dial beautifully and makes the watch a little more feminine especially since it wears larger on my wrist than what I’m accustomed to.
> 
> I mostly wear yg with some pg and wg Cartier mixed in and wasn’t sure how it would blend with what I wear daily. As much as I love my 31 yg datejust I’m excited to have something a little larger and sportier to wear!
> 
> View attachment 5398410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398412


Congratulations, the rose gold really goes perfectly with the Wimbledon dial!


----------



## flash4ever

designerdiva40 said:


> My second favourite watch
> 
> View attachment 5355473


I love that watch.  I have one exactly like it except with a pink dial.  Looks great on you.


----------



## MaggyH

flash4ever said:


> I love that watch.  I have one exactly like it except with a pink dial.  Looks great on you.


My SA has the same watch, except with the hidden jubilee bracelet. It’s so beautiful and unusual!


----------



## bensmom243

Well, today was the day!  My watch sales guy texted this morning that my order had come in! I almost faked a stomach bug to get out of work early, but waited patiently and headed there right after work. I waited just about 6.5 months and it was worth it!  It's a terrible picture and so large so I apologize for that


----------



## MaggyH

bensmom243 said:


> Well, today was the day!  My watch sales guy texted this morning that my order had come in! I almost faked a stomach bug to get out of work early, but waited patiently and headed there right after work. I waited just about 6.5 months and it was worth it!  It's a terrible picture and so large so I apologize for that
> 
> View attachment 5400903


OMG this watch is so beautiful on you! Huge congratulations! Are you happy with it? Please post some more pictures, so I can drool looking at them!


----------



## designerdiva40

flash4ever said:


> I love that watch.  I have one exactly like it except with a pink dial.  Looks great on you.


I had the pink flower dial on a jubilee strap date just but without diamonds on the bezel, I sold it several years ago and then I missed a date just so ended up buying this one


----------



## ladidalola

Hearteye said:


> Just want to share my excitement with everyone here. Only you guys can understand this love  My husband was able to get me this 28 MOP TT for me while on vacation in Hollywood yesterday for me. I love it so much


Beautiful! I have the white gold version


----------



## Pursecake

classychictipz said:


> Here's my new OP 36mm! I love it! ❤  Perfect for everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364925


Love this so much but soooo hard to get one here in Toronto


----------



## jenayb

Sharing my latest thanks to my amazing AD.


----------



## uhpharm01

jenaywins said:


> Sharing my latest thanks to my amazing AD.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408055


nice


----------



## classychictipz

Pursecake said:


> Love this so much but soooo hard to get one here in Toronto


This was definitely by luck. The AD called my hubby for a watch for him. It wasn't the right configuration he wanted, but he mentioned that he wanted an OP mostly. The AD was like I have one but in a 36mm. My hubby called me immediately and the AD was nice enough to hold it for a day so I could drive to the store.
Just keep in touch with your AD. They never know what the shipments contain. Hopefully you get the one you want soon!


----------



## fashionelite

I put my name down as a waitlist for any two datejust with diamond markers in January and never heard back.
I visited my AD again, and decided to order one with my specifications.
I ordered a two tone dj 31 with a mop dial. I immediately started regretting it after looking at pictures because it looks too flashy.

does anyone have that watch and think it’s not too much? Should I go with a silver face instead? Will it be less flashy if I get a size 28? I have really small wrists about 13.5 cm.

I also started liking the ss dj with a pink dial and diamond Roman numerals. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Swanky

My wrists are about your size and the 31 (midsize) was my daily watch until stolen. I’m hoping for a 31 or 36 gold with MOP soon.


----------



## Gourmetgal

fashionelite said:


> I put my name down as a waitlist for any two datejust with diamond markers in January and never heard back.
> I visited my AD again, and decided to order one with my specifications.
> I ordered a two tone dj 31 with a mop dial. I immediately started regretting it after looking at pictures because it looks too flashy.
> 
> does anyone have that watch and think it’s not too much? Should I go with a silver face instead? Will it be less flashy if I get a size 28? I have really small wrists about 13.5 cm.
> 
> I also started liking the ss dj with a pink dial and diamond Roman numerals. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 5411775
> View attachment 5411776


Well, FWIW, I’ve never been a fan of the MOP dial…the diamond markers seem to be enough sparkle so if you eliminate the MOP you open up a lot of possibilities, neutral silver, or a fun color.  Black and dark blue are exceptional with the diamond markers (and easy to read) and I love your choice of pink dial, especially in the all SS.  You have a fun decision to make…let us know what you decide.


----------



## Kim_S

fashionelite said:


> I put my name down as a waitlist for any two datejust with diamond markers in January and never heard back.
> I visited my AD again, and decided to order one with my specifications.
> I ordered a two tone dj 31 with a mop dial. I immediately started regretting it after looking at pictures because it looks too flashy.
> 
> does anyone have that watch and think it’s not too much? Should I go with a silver face instead? Will it be less flashy if I get a size 28? I have really small wrists about 13.5 cm.
> 
> I also started liking the ss dj with a pink dial and diamond Roman numerals. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 5411775
> View attachment 5411776


I love the pink dial with the diamond markers! It's gorgeous and looks more modern and wearable than the MOP option.  Totally my opinion only, but the MOP just strikes me as a bit stuffier.


----------



## fashionelite

Kim_S said:


> I love the pink dial with the diamond markers! It's gorgeous and looks more modern and wearable than the MOP option.  Totally my opinion only, but the MOP just strikes me as a bit stuffier.


I agree I’ve looked at photos online and the two tone + mop looks very outdated.


----------



## MaggyH

fashionelite said:


> I put my name down as a waitlist for any two datejust with diamond markers in January and never heard back.
> I visited my AD again, and decided to order one with my specifications.
> I ordered a two tone dj 31 with a mop dial. I immediately started regretting it after looking at pictures because it looks too flashy.
> 
> does anyone have that watch and think it’s not too much? Should I go with a silver face instead? Will it be less flashy if I get a size 28? I have really small wrists about 13.5 cm.
> 
> I also started liking the ss dj with a pink dial and diamond Roman numerals. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 5411775
> View attachment 5411776


For the TT I love the silver face set with diamonds on VI, and for the SS pink or purple dial looks beautiful.


----------



## hellojo

fashionelite said:


> I put my name down as a waitlist for any two datejust with diamond markers in January and never heard back.
> I visited my AD again, and decided to order one with my specifications.
> I ordered a two tone dj 31 with a mop dial. I immediately started regretting it after looking at pictures because it looks too flashy.
> 
> does anyone have that watch and think it’s not too much? Should I go with a silver face instead? Will it be less flashy if I get a size 28? I have really small wrists about 13.5 cm.
> 
> I also started liking the ss dj with a pink dial and diamond Roman numerals. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 5411775
> View attachment 5411776


My 36mm MOP below. It looks mostly white with a slight shimmer in the sun.


----------



## cielopark

Just got it today. First one is DJ 28mm SS. Now, DH got it for me for our 10yrs anniversary. I love this so much. it is so me. DJ 31mm everosegold. I am so inlove. So thankful and blessed.


----------



## MaggyH

cielopark said:


> Just got it today. First one is DJ 28mm SS. Now, DH got it for me for our 10yrs anniversary. I love this so much. it is so me. DJ 31mm everosegold. I am so inlove. So thankful and blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413687


It looks great on your wrist, many congratulations!


----------



## larissajay

megs0927 said:


> Added a 36mm everose two tone to my jewelry collection today! Somewhat of a Mother’s Day gift but really just came across it and didn’t want to pass it up. I fell in love with the Wimbledon dial and think the everose compliments the green and grays in the dial beautifully and makes the watch a little more feminine especially since it wears larger on my wrist than what I’m accustomed to.
> 
> I mostly wear yg with some pg and wg Cartier mixed in and wasn’t sure how it would blend with what I wear daily. As much as I love my 31 yg datejust I’m excited to have something a little larger and sportier to wear!
> 
> View attachment 5398410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398412


I literally just told my AD today that I am on the hunt for this watch in your identical configuration. I LOVE it as an everyday watch and it looks absolutely perfect on you!!


----------



## larissajay

I just added this to my collection today. I was looking for a dressier watch that I can wear for evenings also. It’s a 36mm day date in white gold - has an awesome blue ombré dial that really sold me on this watch!


----------



## Etriers

fashionelite said:


> I put my name down as a waitlist for any two datejust with diamond markers in January and never heard back.
> I visited my AD again, and decided to order one with my specifications.
> I ordered a two tone dj 31 with a mop dial. I immediately started regretting it after looking at pictures because it looks too flashy.
> 
> does anyone have that watch and think it’s not too much? Should I go with a silver face instead? Will it be less flashy if I get a size 28? I have really small wrists about 13.5 cm.
> 
> I also started liking the ss dj with a pink dial and diamond Roman numerals. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 5411775
> View attachment 5411776



I am petite and have the two-tone 28 DJ with diamond markers and silver face. I wear it all-day, every day. I like that it looks feminine, and is very elegant and subtle. It just depends on your style and what you can pull off. I chose the 28 because the size suits my frame and my style and the silver dial because it blends rather than stands out.  I don’t want to look like the watch is wearing me. I specifically don’t want to look like, “Hey! I’m wearing a Rolex!” And I don’t want anyone to say “Is that a Rolex?” either. IMO-The silver face camouflages the brand a bit, so do keep that in mind, if that’s not the look you’re going for, and in a 28, is definitely less flashy than the 31.


----------



## cielopark

MaggyH said:


> It looks great on your wrist, many congratulations!





Thank you so much. i think its a perfext size for me


----------



## Cool Breeze

larissajay said:


> I just added this to my collection today. I was looking for a dressier watch that I can wear for evenings also. It’s a 36mm day date in white gold - has an awesome blue ombré dial that really sold me on this watch!


Wow, that’s gorgeous!  I’ve never seen that dial before, it’s stunning!  Did you order it?


----------



## larissajay

Cool Breeze said:


> Wow, that’s gorgeous!  I’ve never seen that dial before, it’s stunning!  Did you order it?


Thank you! No, my AD had it in stock and offered it to me, knowing I was looking for an item along these lines. I hadn't seen this dial before either, but once I had it on, I knew it was coming home with me! These aren't great pics; when it's in the sun, you can really size the color variation in the blue, and it's so pretty! 

*edited to add another, better pic of the dial.


----------



## PepeMaui

That is STUNNING!!!!  The way the blue "moves" with those D flawless diamonds on the dial and bezel....The color is also fantastic with your silky olive skin tones...BTW, great malachite Jayne...


----------



## MaggyH

larissajay said:


> Thank you! No, my AD had it in stock and offered it to me, knowing I was looking for an item along these lines. I hadn't seen this dial before either, but once I had it on, I knew it was coming home with me! These aren't great pics; when it's in the sun, you can really size the color variation in the blue, and it's so pretty!
> 
> *edited to add another, better pic of the dial.
> 
> View attachment 5414723


Absolutely beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Kim_S

cielopark said:


> Just got it today. First one is DJ 28mm SS. Now, DH got it for me for our 10yrs anniversary. I love this so much. it is so me. DJ 31mm everosegold. I am so inlove. So thankful and blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413687


This is GORGEOUS and looks amazing on you!! You are seriously making me reconsider the white dial with roman numerals I had picked out -- would you mind taking some pictures of the dial in different lighting? On the website the rose dial looks a little bit darker and I wasn't sure I would like it in person, but yours looks so good here, I love it   Just wondering how much the dial changes based on the lighting.


----------



## cielopark

Kim_S said:


> This is GORGEOUS and looks amazing on you!! You are seriously making me reconsider the white dial with roman numerals I had picked out -- would you mind taking some pictures of the dial in different lighting? On the website the rose dial looks a little bit darker and I wasn't sure I would like it in person, but yours looks so good here, I love it   Just wondering how much the dial changes based on the lighting.




Thank you. the lighting dont do the justice. haha it is much stunning in person. its taking my breath away. even my husband say so. our SA suggested the white dial with roman numerals as well but im not into roman numerals, for me it looks so congested inside and the white dial looks boring. haha i already have my 28mm in silver dial so i want something with colors. and i love the clean look thats why i chose the stick. even my first one has the silver dial and stick but with domed bezel and stainless steel. i wanted something different and i just love the rosegold on my skintone. i have this photo. i dont have chance to take photo under the sun yet. i might do that later to check how the color changes.


----------



## cielopark

Kim_S said:


> This is GORGEOUS and looks amazing on you!! You are seriously making me reconsider the white dial with roman numerals I had picked out -- would you mind taking some pictures of the dial in different lighting? On the website the rose dial looks a little bit darker and I wasn't sure I would like it in person, but yours looks so good here, I love it   Just wondering how much the dial changes based on the lighting.




This is under the sunlight.


----------



## Kim_S

cielopark said:


> This is under the sunlight.
> View attachment 5415614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415613


Thank you so much for all the extra pictures!! That configuration looks so good and is just perfection on you.  My skin tone is very similar to yours and this is really making me lean away from the white dial.  Thanks so much again and enjoy your beautiful watch!


----------



## cielopark

Kim_S said:


> Thank you so much for all the extra pictures!! That configuration looks so good and is just perfection on you.  My skin tone is very similar to yours and this is really making me lean away from the white dial.  Thanks so much again and enjoy your beautiful watch!




Most welcome! of you have the same skin tone like mine then rosegold is perfect. stainless steel looks good as well but if you want statement and i must say this one is really good. im not really fan of the diamond markers as well so i opted for the clean look of the stick markers. Goodluck on getting yours. and Thank you too


----------



## bensmom243

cielopark said:


> This is under the sunlight.
> View attachment 5415614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415613


The rose gold is stunning and looks amazing on you!


----------



## MaggyH

bensmom243 said:


> The rose gold is stunning and looks amazing on you!


Are you happy with your watch? Could you show some more pics please?I am still waiting for mine..


----------



## joeyelgood

A stainless steel Explorer. At 36mm (going back to its original size) it's just the right size for me and it's a perfect every day, under-the-radar Rolex. My husband has the previous 39mm model so it's nice to match with him, although Rolex has certainly made some improvements with the new model, as you would expect.  I have only had it for 3 months or so, and it's just pretty much replaced everything else I have and has not left my wrist!

Here it is, doing some 'exploring'


----------



## joeyelgood

kathrynx3 said:


> Hi all, new Rolex shopper here! Looking for my first luxury watch likely a datejust and wanted to get y’all’s expert opinion on:
> -size 31 v 36: if I can wear both which is trendier and a better size pick for everyday?
> -oyster v jubilee: would you agree the oyster is more sporty looking? Other ways to describe differences?
> - for the dial, which colors are most versatile? Thinking mother of pearl, white or black. Thoughts on black for everyday?
> 
> thanks!!!



Regarding size, I would ignore trends and I just make sure the lugs of the watch are not going over the ends of your wrists. I have tiny 15cm wrists and, with this in mind, I fit both 28mm (Omega Seamaster) and 36 mm (Rolex Explorer) watches well. That said, right now, I am wearing the 36 more.

For the bracelet, absolutely, the oyster is more sporty. This is mainly as it is used by Rolex on all of their professional models (the Daytona, Submariner, Explorer, etc). The Jubilee was introduced in 1945 to celebrate Rolex's 40th anniversay, at the time for the Oyster Perpetual Datejust. It is dressier due to having more links and a polished center that gives it a lovely elegance. Meanwhile, the oyster steel has the brushed, robust look.

Owning two watches with mother of pearl dials (with similar bracelets to the jubilee), and two in black, I would highly recommend the black for everyday readability. Happy to share some photos if it helps (however only one is a Rolex  ).


----------



## bensmom243

MaggyH said:


> Are you happy with your watch? Could you show some more pics please?I am still waiting for mine..


I will try and take some tomorrow if the sun is out! I have barely taken it off since I got it 2 weeks ago, I love it!!


----------



## cielopark

bensmom243 said:


> The rose gold is stunning and looks amazing on you!




Thank you! im loving it. wearing it everyday now. i feel bad for my 28mm SS DJ,my first watch coz its just sitting in the case for now. for now, i want to enjoy this beauty


----------



## designerdiva40

Finally got the call that my hubbys starbucks Submariner is due in next week, going to collect it on Saturday….. We put our name down when it was first released but because of covid we’ve had to wait longer….. we have a fabulous AD who always comes through for us


----------



## Rockysmom

Stack today 
31mm grey and everose/SS


----------



## Miarta

I got mine today back from service. We did little (work?) done a facelift !! I got bored with mother of pearl face so I asked for something different and I’m so happy with results!!


----------



## pinkpocky

Miarta said:


> I got mine today back from service. We did little (work?) done a facelift !! I got bored of mother of pearl face so I asked for something different and I’m so happy with results!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420777


That's beautiful!


----------



## hopiko

Rockysmom said:


> Stack today
> 31mm grey and everose/SS



Beautiful!!

Thanks for posting this stack!  My sister is on the waiting list for this exact Rolex combo and has the rainbow love and MOP 5 motif so seeing these all together is amazing!!!  I can’t wait to share this picture with her…she will be so excited!  Please post more pictures with your gorgeous watch!!!!


----------



## hopiko

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally got the call that my hubbys starbucks Submariner is due in next week, going to collect it on Saturday….. We put our name down when it was first released but because of covid we’ve had to wait longer….. we have a fabulous AD who always comes through for us



Congrats!  Please post pictures!


----------



## EpiFanatic

@fashionelite I love my pink with diamond IV. 31 DJ.  Can face up less icy pink and more neutral pink depending on lighting and surroundings. The first pic is indoors. The second one is in the car.


----------



## fashionelite

EpiFanatic said:


> @fashionelite I love my pink with diamond IV. 31 DJ.  Can face up less icy pink and more neutral pink depending on lighting and surroundings. The first pic is indoors. The second one is in the car.


Thanks for the pics!!! I love it . I submitted an order for one through my AD hopefully I can get it before next year.


----------



## designerdiva40

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  Please post pictures!


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> @fashionelite I love my pink with diamond IV. 31 DJ.  Can face up less icy pink and more neutral pink depending on lighting and surroundings. The first pic is indoors. The second one is in the car.


Love everything about this combination! So fabulous


----------



## juliaamor

Finally decided on my Roman numeral diamond VI (31mm DJ) over the diamond dial version that I was originally on the waitlist for


----------



## MaggyH

juliaamor said:


> Finally decided on my Roman numeral diamond VI (31mm DJ) over the diamond dial version that I was originally on the waitlist for


Congratulations, it's beautiful!  I wish 31 wasn't too small for me.


----------



## juliaamor

MaggyH said:


> Congratulations, it's beautiful!  I wish 31 wasn't too small for me.


Thank you so much! I sort of feel it’s a little small for me as I am over 170cm but small looks classic in my opinion


----------



## hopiko

designerdiva40 said:


> View attachment 5422258
> View attachment 5422259



Congrats!  Love it/them!


----------



## designerdiva40

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  Love it/them!


Thanks


----------



## chrismich

juliaamor said:


> Finally decided on my Roman numeral diamond VI (31mm DJ) over the diamond dial version that I was originally on the waitlist for



Congrats! Im on the waitlist for the 28 inch version of this watch. i just got a call that they have the 28 in but with a white dial instead of silver. I  think im going to wait until the silver dial comes in because thats what I really want. So frustrating!!!!


----------



## Rockysmom

hopiko said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> Thanks for posting this stack!  My sister is on the waiting list for this exact Rolex combo and has the rainbow love and MOP 5 motif so seeing these all together is amazing!!!  I can’t wait to share this picture with her…she will be so excited!  Please post more pictures with your gorgeous watch!!!!


Here’s another combo. The RG grey MOP VCA matches the watch.


----------



## couturequeen

Enjoying my Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## hopiko

Rockysmom said:


> Here’s another combo. The RG grey MOP VCA matches the watch.
> 
> View attachment 5423992


Wow!!! Amazing combos!  I love all you beautiful bracelets!!  So gorgeous with you watch!  Thank you!


----------



## luxeloversg

I just walked in my Local AD, and tada, they offered me *DATEJUST 41 Oyster, 41 mm, Oystersteel and Everose gold. *I was looking for a GMT/Submariner but they just offered me this gorgeous timepiece on the spot!


----------



## qwnofhrts

Push present arrived  Married the love of my life and twin flame, our first and most likely only child, baby boy due in 3 weeks!!
31mm Datejust YG presidential bracelet.
I had a dilemma and wasn’t sure if this size face is right or to go bigger for my wrist.

Was thinking about stacking it but looking at it again, I think it’s gorgeous on its own.


----------



## Notorious Pink

qwnofhrts said:


> Push present arrived  Married the love of my life and twin flame, our first and most likely only child, baby boy due in 3 weeks!!
> 31mm Datejust YG presidential bracelet.
> I had a dilemma and wasn’t sure if this size face is right or to go bigger for my wrist.
> 
> Was thinking about stacking it but looking at it again, I think it’s gorgeous on its own.
> 
> View attachment 5425437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425439


I think this size looks very elegant on you. Congratulations!


----------



## Swanky

Love it, it's the one I'm waiting for (or a 36)!



qwnofhrts said:


> Push present arrived  Married the love of my life and twin flame, our first and most likely only child, baby boy due in 3 weeks!!
> 31mm Datejust YG presidential bracelet.
> I had a dilemma and wasn’t sure if this size face is right or to go bigger for my wrist.
> 
> Was thinking about stacking it but looking at it again, I think it’s gorgeous on its own.
> 
> View attachment 5425437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425439


----------



## qwnofhrts

Notorious Pink said:


> I think this size looks very elegant on you. Congratulations!


Thank you. It definitely does look very elegant.


----------



## qwnofhrts

Swanky said:


> Love it, it's the one I'm waiting for (or a 36)!


It’s super beautiful hopefully you get it soon ❤️


----------



## Swanky

Thanks I hope so too! Hoping for good karma, mine was stole in March


----------



## qwnofhrts

Swanky said:


> Thanks I hope so too! Hoping for good karma, mine was stole in March


Oh no that’s terrible. Did you have insurance? Which reminds me to put on mine.


----------



## Swanky

qwnofhrts said:


> Oh no that’s terrible. Did you have insurance? Which reminds me to put on mine.


Yes, everything was insured. Sad I can’t just replace it


----------



## juliaamor

chrismich said:


> Congrats! Im on the waitlist for the 28 inch version of this watch. i just got a call that they have the 28 in but with a white dial instead of silver. I  think im going to wait until the silver dial comes in because thats what I really want. So frustrating!!!!


Thank you so much! Did you end up declining the white face? The white face is stunning! But I am bias and love the silver (it also has diamonds on the VI whereas the white doesn’t). On the plus side, the numerals standout more on the white face.


----------



## The He'e'ler

My two oldies but goldies .... gold and rose


----------



## chrismich

juliaamor said:


> Thank you so much! Did you end up declining the white face? The white face is stunning! But I am bias and love the silver (it also has diamonds on the VI whereas the white doesn’t). On the plus side, the numerals standout more on the white face.


I passed on it last week and now im having regrets. I really want the silver dial over the white but is it stupid to wait months (or even longer) just to get a silver dial? Maybe I shouldve taken it. lol


----------



## juliaamor

chrismich said:


> I passed on it last week and now im having regrets. I really want the silver dial over the white but is it stupid to wait months (or even longer) just to get a silver dial? Maybe I shouldve taken it. lol


Awww! If you genuinely prefer silver, it’s worth the wait. I originally wanted silver face with diamonds but was offered the Roman numeral. I have no regrets but if it was a different coloured face, it would be a dealbreaker because white and silver are just so different. I think it will come sooner than you think as I have seen stores receiving stock of Roman numerals silver face lately (well in my country I have seen it recently).


----------



## chrismich

chrismich said:


> I passed on it last week and now im having regrets. I really want the silver dial over the white but is it stupid to wait months (or even longer) just to get a silver dial? Maybe I shouldve taken it. lol





juliaamor said:


> Awww! If you genuinely prefer silver, it’s worth the wait. I originally wanted silver face with diamonds but was offered the Roman numeral. I have no regrets but if it was a different coloured face, it would be a dealbreaker because white and silver are just so different. I think it will come sooner than you think as I have seen stores receiving stock of Roman numerals silver face lately (well in my country I have seen it recently).


I called and they had not sold it yet so I bought it! I'm happy with my decision (at least until I see someone with the silver dial . Im shocked they had not sold it yet but it is the 28mm and those are less popular I guess. And Im so so happy with the size. It feels like i'm wearing a bracelet. (I have tiny tiny wrists)


----------



## MaggyH

chrismich said:


> I called and they had not sold it yet so I bought it! I'm happy with my decision (at least until I see someone with the silver dial . Im shocked they had not sold it yet but it is the 28mm and those are less popular I guess. And Im so so happy with the size. It feels like i'm wearing a bracelet. (I have tiny tiny wrists)


That was lucky! Please post pictures when you collect it!


----------



## juliaamor

chrismich said:


> I called and they had not sold it yet so I bought it! I'm happy with my decision (at least until I see someone with the silver dial . Im shocked they had not sold it yet but it is the 28mm and those are less popular I guess. And Im so so happy with the size. It feels like i'm wearing a bracelet. (I have tiny tiny wrists)


Omgosh, yay! It was meant to be! Hope you post pics as I’d love to view it! Enjoy your new purchase


----------



## Dayzley

My Dream Watch! First Day out!


----------



## LizO...

Dayzley said:


> My Dream Watch! First Day out!


It is a Dream Watch. Enjoy


----------



## krawford

Just wondering if anyone here has or has seen a Rolex dial with diamond markers in the dark MOP?  Been looking at the 31mm 278273 steel and yellow gold jubilee bracelet.  Your thoughts?  I have a gold rolex with the white MOP diamond marker dial and was thinking about something a little more casual as well.


----------



## Tempo

Since I travel so often in different time zones, I have started wearing two watches. Do you guys find this look weird or acceptable? The alternative would be a GMT, but I own one in SS and I find it just too big for my wrist.
(Please forgive my lousy fingernails, the sand on the beach is just terrible!)


----------



## tutu2008

Tempo said:


> Since I travel so often in different time zones, I have started wearing two watches. Do you guys find this look weird or acceptable? The alternative would be a GMT, but I own one in SS and I find it just too big for my wrist.
> (Please forgive my lousy fingernails, the sand on the beach is just terrible!)



Your jewelry is all so beautiful, but always just 1 watch my dear


----------



## Gourmetgal

Tempo said:


> Since I travel so often in different time zones, I have started wearing two watches. Do you guys find this look weird or acceptable? The alternative would be a GMT, but I own one in SS and I find it just too big for my wrist.
> (Please forgive my lousy fingernails, the sand on the beach is just terrible!)
> 
> View attachment 5431780


Unfortunately, not a great look.

And regarding the watches…don’t you have a phone that can tell you the time wherever you are?


----------



## The He'e'ler

The He'e'ler said:


> My two oldies but goldies .... gold and rose
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428702


Some would like to have more information about this model .. here we go
rose
26mm / Meteorite Dial > from Across the Solar System


----------



## LVinCali

Gourmetgal said:


> Unfortunately, not a great look.
> 
> And regarding the watches…don’t you have a phone that can tell you the time wherever you are?



That was my first thought….  I am operating in 2 time zones and changing my Rolex (to stay on topic) watches with each trip, but for day-to-day (all the phone/Zoom calls), I just use world clock on my phone.


----------



## Tempo

tutu2008 said:


> Your jewelry is all so beautiful, but always just 1 watch my dear


Well, I'm not giving up so quickly, because double wristing is all the rage in Europe right now, especially in my area. But I also see people in America jumping on the trend. Bella Thorne, for example, almost always wears two watches, either one on each wrist or even two on one. But maybe the watches need to be more different, or completely iced, so they look more like a piece of jewelry?


----------



## Cclover2013

I don’t like it.


----------



## Book Worm

Tempo said:


> Since I travel so often in different time zones, I have started wearing two watches. Do you guys find this look weird or acceptable? The alternative would be a GMT, but I own one in SS and I find it just too big for my wrist.
> (Please forgive my lousy fingernails, the sand on the beach is just terrible!)
> 
> View attachment 5431780





Tempo said:


> Well, I'm not giving up so quickly, because double wristing is all the rage in Europe right now, especially in my area. But I also see people in America jumping on the trend. Bella Thorne, for example, almost always wears two watches, either one on each wrist or even two on one. But maybe the watches need to be more different, or completely iced, so they look more like a piece of jewelry?
> 
> View attachment 5432811
> View attachment 5432812


Love your individual jewelry pieces. However, 2 watches imho takes away from that. 
If its a trend that appeals to you then by all means go for it but if you’re doing it for practical purposes, there are other ways of managing life in multiple timezones.
This is not a trend Im familiar with (hence the resistance) and the same may be true of others who replied on this thread…


----------



## Gourmetgal

Tempo said:


> Well, I'm not giving up so quickly, because double wristing is all the rage in Europe right now, especially in my area. But I also see people in America jumping on the trend. Bella Thorne, for example, almost always wears two watches, either one on each wrist or even two on one. But maybe the watches need to be more different, or completely iced, so they look more like a piece of jewelry?
> 
> View attachment 5432811
> View attachment 5432812


Looks trendy, plus looks maybe “slightly” better on young wrists.  Not a great look for mature women.  On second thought, it’s a hideous look.


----------



## snibor

Tempo said:


> Since I travel so often in different time zones, I have started wearing two watches. Do you guys find this look weird or acceptable? The alternative would be a GMT, but I own one in SS and I find it just too big for my wrist.
> (Please forgive my lousy fingernails, the sand on the beach is just terrible!)
> 
> View attachment 5431780


Like others, I don’t like it.  But I love your jewelry.  I’d stick to one watch


----------



## Deleted 698298

Tempo said:


> Since I travel so often in different time zones, I have started wearing two watches. Do you guys find this look weird or acceptable? The alternative would be a GMT, but I own one in SS and I find it just too big for my wrist.
> (Please forgive my lousy fingernails, the sand on the beach is just terrible!)
> 
> View attachment 5431780


Tempo I always love what jewellery you wear! But since you asked…wearing two watches is a bit gaudy, loud, too much…not in a good way. If I was in your position I’d  either wear a GMT or Fitbit which looks like a bracelet pretty much…Two gold watches - oh lawd!


----------



## kemilia

Tempo said:


> Since I travel so often in different time zones, I have started wearing two watches. Do you guys find this look weird or acceptable? The alternative would be a GMT, but I own one in SS and I find it just too big for my wrist.
> (Please forgive my lousy fingernails, the sand on the beach is just terrible!)
> 
> View attachment 5431780


Oh, while I love all your bling (and have said so before ) I think wearing 2 watches is not cool. But if it is a trend where you are and you like it--go for it!  The only watches I see in my neck of the wood are Apple watches, which I do not have nor like.

I recently found in my jewelry box an old 14K rose-gold Mathey Tissot that I got on ebay a long time ago and considered wearing it with my Rolex because it is so delicate and bracelet-like but it just didn't look right. I love that little watch but the hands are sooo tiny it is impossible to read.


----------



## Tempo

Wow! That's what I call clear feedback! Not a single one of you likes the look! So I take it now times so and make my husband happy, because he does not like it either! (lol)


----------



## krawford

Tempo said:


> Wow! That's what I call clear feedback! Not a single one of you likes the look! So I take it now times so and make my husband happy, because he does not like it either! (lol)


Your precious ❤️


----------



## LVinCali

Tempo said:


> Wow! That's what I call clear feedback! Not a single one of you likes the look! So I take it now times so and make my husband happy, because he does not like it either! (lol)



maybe you and Bella are just ahead of the times and we will all be wearing 2 watches one day!


----------



## Passerine123

Tempo said:


> Well, I'm not giving up so quickly, because double wristing is all the rage in Europe right now, especially in my area. But I also see people in America jumping on the trend. Bella Thorne, for example, almost always wears two watches, either one on each wrist or even two on one. But maybe the watches need to be more different, or completely iced, so they look more like a piece of jewelry?
> 
> View attachment 5432811
> View attachment 5432812


Double wristing is definitely NOT all the rage in our part of Europe. We've lived in Europe for decades (four countries) and have seldom seen this. Those "influencers" apparently aren't as influential as they think.


----------



## vyvy288

my new 36 DJ next to DH’s. Do you think 36 is too big for my wrist?


----------



## krawford

O


vyvy288 said:


> my new 36 DJ next to DH’s. Do you think 36 is too big for my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433291


i think it looks big but it depends on the look you are going for. Beautiful watch though.


----------



## Cool Breeze

vyvy288 said:


> my new 36 DJ next to DH’s. Do you think 36 is too big for my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433291


Congratulations!  I think you look great wearing it.


----------



## classychictipz

vyvy288 said:


> my new 36 DJ next to DH’s. Do you think 36 is too big for my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433291


Beautiful watches! Personally, I think it's too big for you but wear what you want. It's all about if you love it.


----------



## Book Worm

vyvy288 said:


> my new 36 DJ next to DH’s. Do you think 36 is too big for my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433291



i don’t think this looks big on you. Love it. I’m biased though as I have a tiny wrist and I love my dj36.


----------



## tutu2008

vyvy288 said:


> my new 36 DJ next to DH’s. Do you think 36 is too big for my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433291



I like the oversized look and think it looks absolutely beautiful on you, congratulations!


----------



## Gourmetgal

vyvy288 said:


> my new 36 DJ next to DH’s. Do you think 36 is too big for my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433291


Yes and if you’re asking you must think it is, too.


----------



## foreverandtoday

When I feel this watch is too dressy for a casual day (bec of the diamonds), I balance it with other really “casual” arm candy ☺️

But I’m thinking of getting one without diamonds for those casual days. I know it’s hard to get a Rolex now but should I list myself for an Oyster Perpetual (oyster bracelet) or another DJ without diamonds? Also thinking of getting a 36 this time.  
What do you think?


----------



## Gourmetgal

It’s not as though you have a gaudy diamond bezel  iMHO your watch is not dressy at all with those tiny diamond markers.  It’s fine for anything other than a formal occasion.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed, it's why I choose diamond markers instead of bezel, I can wear on the tennis court or dressed up!


----------



## abg12

Today’s watch


----------



## gemgirl6

gemgirl6 said:


> I rotate between my DJ 36 and Lady DJ 28:
> View attachment 5201063
> View attachment 5201064
> 
> I really want a full everose gold day date



I am still waiting for my dream everose DD but in the meantime I added a new DJ to the collection - I think the silver helps tone down the diamonds so it’s not OTT for daily wear. I wouldn’t stack it with anything though!


----------



## Cool Breeze

gemgirl6 said:


> I am still waiting for my dream everose DD but in the meantime I added a new DJ to the collection - I think the silver helps tone down the diamonds so it’s not OTT for daily wear. I wouldn’t stack it with anything though!
> 
> View attachment 5436566


Twins!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## chrismich

juliaamor said:


> Omgosh, yay! It was meant to be! Hope you post pics as I’d love to view it! Enjoy your new purchase



Sorry for the late post! This is my 28mm!


----------



## Jem131

Tempo said:


> Since I travel so often in different time zones, I have started wearing two watches. Do you guys find this look weird or acceptable? The alternative would be a GMT, but I own one in SS and I find it just too big for my wrist.
> (Please forgive my lousy fingernails, the sand on the beach is just terrible!)
> 
> View attachment 5431780


I own the TT GMT with ceramic bezel and understand how you feel. 
I love it but wish Rolex sold it in a 36mm for women who need to see two or more time zones. You can actually see 3 on the GMT.



Tempo said:


> Well, I'm not giving up so quickly, because double wristing is all the rage in Europe right now, especially in my area. But I also see people in America jumping on the trend. Bella Thorne, for example, almost always wears two watches, either one on each wrist or even two on one. But maybe the watches need to be more different, or completely iced, so they look more like a piece of jewelry?
> 
> View attachment 5432811
> View attachment 5432812


I’ve seen some women wear an Apple Watch with another but two is not for me.



Passerine123 said:


> Double wristing is definitely NOT all the rage in our part of Europe. We've lived in Europe for decades (four countries) and have seldom seen this. Those "influencers" apparently aren't as influential as they think.


Thank Goodness!


----------



## krawford

gemgirl6 said:


> I am still waiting for my dream everose DD but in the meantime I added a new DJ to the collection - I think the silver helps tone down the diamonds so it’s not OTT for daily wear. I wouldn’t stack it with anything though!
> 
> View attachment 5436566


Love this    What size is it?


----------



## krawford

chrismich said:


> Sorry for the late post! This is my 28mm!
> View attachment 5436946


Beautiful.  I love a 28mm watch


----------



## gemgirl6

krawford said:


> Love this    What size is it?


Thank you! It’s size 31


----------



## pimmie22

My new baby, I can't stay away from green and the Palm motif is so pretty. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## jenayb

pimmie22 said:


> My new baby, I can't stay away from green and the Palm motif is so pretty. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439050



I absolutely LOVE this face!! Congrats.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I'm so excited, I just purchased a vintage 1966 Rolex Oysterdate Precision 34mm on eBay and I can't wait to get it. It's been my dream to find a Rolex from this era and I finally found one that looks to be in excellent condition and comes with the original box. It's manual winding. It's very simple and I love the bracelet. It's what I've been looking for.

Once I get it, I'll throw up some mod shots for you guys. Hopefully soon and hopefully before we leave for Europe. He said he sent it out express so I could get it before the 15th when we head to Europe.


----------



## Gourmetgal

pimmie22 said:


> My new baby, I can't stay away from green and the Palm motif is so pretty. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439050


Pretty shade of green.


----------



## Swanky

This is my replacement for the one I had stolen. I prefer my original, it was the same but no date, I preferred it over Datejust.
It’s a 31.


----------



## juliaamor

chrismich said:


> Sorry for the late post! This is my 28mm!
> View attachment 5436946


I LOVE this! Soooo elegant!! Now I think I want white too haha! Enjoy yours, you made a wonderful decision


----------



## MaggyH

Swanky said:


> This is my replacement for the one I had stolen. I prefer my original, it was the same but no date, I preferred it over Datejust.
> It’s a 31.
> 
> View attachment 5439761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439762


I love how understated it looks, perfect for any occasion really. Did you have the OP stolen? I actually prefer the no cyclops aesthetics because of the symmetry of the dial.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Swanky said:


> This is my replacement for the one I had stolen. I prefer my original, it was the same but no date, I preferred it over Datejust.
> It’s a 31.
> 
> View attachment 5439761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439762


So sorry you went through such an awful experience.  Wear your new beauty in good health!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Swanky said:


> This is my replacement for the one I had stolen. I prefer my original, it was the same but no date, I preferred it over Datejust.
> It’s a 31.
> 
> View attachment 5439761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439762


Absolutely gorgeous! I love the bracelet, too. Looks amazing with your "rock"


----------



## tutu2008

Swanky said:


> This is my replacement for the one I had stolen. I prefer my original, it was the same but no date, I preferred it over Datejust.
> It’s a 31.
> 
> View attachment 5439761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439762


Congratulations, it’s perfect! Can’t wait to post mine when the time comes ❤️ I am sure the wait for you especially was tough after what you went through. May you wear this one for many, many years ahead, in the best health and happiness ❤️


----------



## Swanky

MaggyH said:


> I love how understated it looks, perfect for any occasion really. Did you have the OP stolen? I actually prefer the no cyclops aesthetics because of the symmetry of the dial.


Thanks!
The OP?  This watch without cyclops was stolen in March.  It was older, maybe 10 years old (?) and I don't think they make it anymore without the date 



Cool Breeze said:


> So sorry you went through such an awful experience.  Wear your new beauty in good health!


Thank you so much!



Mid Century Gal said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I love the bracelet, too. Looks amazing with your "rock"


Thanks! My DH gives me a Sydney Evan beaded bracelet for Mother's Day from the kids, I like wearing one/them with my watch, gentle enough not to scratch!



tutu2008 said:


> Congratulations, it’s perfect! Can’t wait to post mine when the time comes ❤ I am sure the wait for you especially was tough after what you went through. May you wear this one for many, many years ahead, in the best health and happiness ❤


It's pretty bittersweet for sure! Thanks so much, I hope yours is delivered soon!


----------



## megs0927

pimmie22 said:


> My new baby, I can't stay away from green and the Palm motif is so pretty. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439050



Love love the palm dial!!  It’s so pretty! I got the champagne two tone a few weeks ago!


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Finally I can “turn” 40 lol! Can’t believe it took me more than 6 months to get my hands on this…such is the demand in my part of the world! I shudder to think how long I would’ve had to wait if I’d actually asked for one of the big ticket watches.


----------



## purselovah91

Tryingtobegood said:


> Finally I can “turn” 40 lol! Can’t believe it took me more than 6 months to get my hands on this…such is the demand in my part of the world! I shudder to think how long I would’ve had to wait if I’d actually asked for one of the big ticket watches.
> 
> View attachment 5440902


congrats!!! is this rose gold or yellow? xoxo


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tryingtobegood said:


> Finally I can “turn” 40 lol! Can’t believe it took me more than 6 months to get my hands on this…such is the demand in my part of the world! I shudder to think how long I would’ve had to wait if I’d actually asked for one of the big ticket watches.
> 
> View attachment 5440902


Congratulations!  It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Tryingtobegood

purselovah91 said:


> congrats!!! is this rose gold or yellow? xoxo


Thanks! It’s rose gold…my first choice


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  It looks fantastic on you!


Thank you! Was quite conflicted over the size - 31 vs.36. Went for 31 as 36 with gold accents seemed a bit too flashy for my personal style.


----------



## bisousx

Tryingtobegood said:


> Finally I can “turn” 40 lol! Can’t believe it took me more than 6 months to get my hands on this…such is the demand in my part of the world! I shudder to think how long I would’ve had to wait if I’d actually asked for one of the big ticket watches.
> 
> View attachment 5440902



We have the exact same watch! Congrats    and happy birthday!


----------



## MaggyH

Finally my watch has arrived! My SA is the best, I’ve received a watch box for 3 watches, travel pouch and a bottle of champagne as well


----------



## bensmom243

MaggyH said:


> Finally my watch has arrived! My SA is the best, I’ve received a watch box for 3 watches, travel pouch and a bottle of champagne as well
> View attachment 5442444


Beautiful!  I have the same one and it has barely left my wrist since May when I picked it up from the AD!


----------



## MaggyH

bensmom243 said:


> Beautiful!  I have the same one and it has barely left my wrist since May when I picked it up from the AD!


Thank you! I've waited 7 months for it, but it was worth it  I think you've also had to wait a few months for yours? I wanted a blue dial at first, but I think this one will go with absolutely everything. It really shines, especially in the sun.


----------



## MaggyH

Has anyone heard when the next price rise is coming please? I was so excited, that I forgot to ask my SA today.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Here is the watch I won on eBay. It’s from 1966 and it’s an oyster date precision 34 mm.
I have to admit, I’m kind of disappointed. I expected to be wow’d when I opened the package, but I’m not. I don’t know what to do. Should I keep it or see if I can return it? I had hoped it was going to be bigger, and as you can see, it’s smaller on my wrist than I expected. I’m not familiar with Rolex sizing so I thought it would fit like my Tag. I love my Tag, but I’ve always wanted a vintage Rolex from the 60’s or 70’s.

I also was expecting it to be a lot heavier than it is. But it’s more lightweight than what I was anticipating. I guess for a Rolex, I assumed it would be more substantial, if that makes sense. Like my Tag. Does it look like it’s too small for my wrist?

Not sure if the seller will accept a return since it keeps time perfectly (so far). But $3,000 is a lot of money to lose if I’m not that happy with it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Book Worm

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here is the watch I won on eBay. It’s from 1966 and it’s an oyster date precision 34 mm.
> I have to admit, I’m kind of disappointed. I expected to be wow’d when I opened the package, but I’m not. I don’t know what to do. Should I keep it or see if I can return it? I had hoped it was going to be bigger, and as you can see, it’s smaller on my wrist than I expected. I’m not familiar with Rolex sizing so I thought it would fit like my Tag. I love my Tag, but I’ve always wanted a vintage Rolex from the 60’s or 70’s.
> 
> I also was expecting it to be a lot heavier than it is. But it’s more lightweight than what I was anticipating. I guess for a Rolex, I assumed it would be more substantial, if that makes sense. Like my Tag. Does it look like it’s too small for my wrist?
> 
> Not sure if the seller will accept a return since it keeps time perfectly (so far). But $3,000 is a lot of money to lose if I’m not that happy with it. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5443206
> View attachment 5443207


I think you may have answered your own question. 3K is lot of money for something you don't love. 
I won't comment on sizing c'z I'm biased towards big watches and also it's a very personal preference. 
I would vote you return it and save your $$ for something that wows you. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Book Worm said:


> I think you may have answered your own question. 3K is lot of money for something you don't love.
> I won't comment on sizing c'z I'm biased towards big watches and also it's a very personal preference.
> I would vote you return it and save your $$ for something that wows you.
> Good Luck.


I went ahead and messaged the seller, so I guess we’ll see what he says. I’ll keep you all posted.


----------



## 880

Swanky said:


> This is my replacement for the one I had stolen. I prefer my original, it was the same but no date, I preferred it over Datejust.
> It’s a 31.
> 
> View attachment 5439761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439762


This is so lovely; I am glad you have been able to replace some treasured things! Wear in the best health and happiness! 

@Mid Century Gal, I think the watch is lovely, simple, classic, and a great size, but you should do what makes you happy! I will say that I cannot make up my mind about watches or jewelry without trying stuff on


----------



## Prettyn

Swanky said:


> This is my replacement for the one I had stolen. I prefer my original, it was the same but no date, I preferred it over Datejust.
> It’s a 31.
> 
> View attachment 5439761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439762


Beautiful Rolex, blue stone bracelet and ring. WOW! They look gorgeous together.


----------



## Swanky

880 said:


> This is so lovely; I am glad you have been able to replace some treasured things! Wear in the best health and happiness!


Thank you, you’re always so sweet! 
It’s been bittersweet replacing! I’m definitely keenly aware that I’m blessed to be able to, and grateful that no one was hurt! 



Prettyn said:


> Beautiful Rolex, blue stone bracelet and ring. WOW! They look gorgeous together.



Thank you! We were watching fireworks!


----------



## Norm.Core

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here is the watch I won on eBay. It’s from 1966 and it’s an oyster date precision 34 mm.
> I have to admit, I’m kind of disappointed. I expected to be wow’d when I opened the package, but I’m not. I don’t know what to do. Should I keep it or see if I can return it? I had hoped it was going to be bigger, and as you can see, it’s smaller on my wrist than I expected. I’m not familiar with Rolex sizing so I thought it would fit like my Tag. I love my Tag, but I’ve always wanted a vintage Rolex from the 60’s or 70’s.
> 
> I also was expecting it to be a lot heavier than it is. But it’s more lightweight than what I was anticipating. I guess for a Rolex, I assumed it would be more substantial, if that makes sense. Like my Tag. Does it look like it’s too small for my wrist?
> 
> Not sure if the seller will accept a return since it keeps time perfectly (so far). But $3,000 is a lot of money to lose if I’m not that happy with it. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5443206
> View attachment 5443207


So sorry to hear you’re not wowed by your vintage Rolex. To me, it is understated and from another time when flash isn’t the standard and that’s what I can appreciate with vintage watches.

I have a ladies Tudor, also vintage, s/s with a rose gold dial. I have always worn men’s size watches since I was in high school, thanks to hand-me-downs from my father. This ladies size was a complete departure from my usual watches but it was a steal from eBay and I thought I’d give it a go. I wear it when I want to stay under the radar. One time, while at work (retail), I was serving this very chic and put together woman in her late 70’s and afterwards, she complimented my watch. She lifted up her arm and showed me hers. Same thing (but hers is a Rolex with a black dial) and she told me she bought it when she started her career “many moons ago”. She said nobody wears smaller watches nowadays and I’m the rare one she’s bumped into, wearing this size, but young and stylish (she was being kind haha). It made me smile and I remember that memory fondly. 

Perhaps you can get your refund from the seller if this isn’t working for you but it is a vintage beauty to my eyes.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Norm.Core said:


> So sorry to hear you’re not wowed by your vintage Rolex. To me, it is understated and from another time when flash isn’t the standard and that’s what I can appreciate with vintage watches.
> 
> I have a ladies Tudor, also vintage, s/s with a rose gold dial. I have always worn men’s size watches since I was in high school, thanks to hand-me-downs from my father. This ladies size was a complete departure from my usual watches but it was a steal from eBay and I thought I’d give it a go. I wear it when I want to stay under the radar. One time, while at work (retail), I was serving this very chic and put together woman in her late 70’s and afterwards, she complimented my watch. She lifted up her arm and showed me hers. Same thing (but hers is a Rolex with a black dial) and she told me she bought it when she started her career “many moons ago”. She said nobody wears smaller watches nowadays and I’m the rare one she’s bumped into, wearing this size, but young and stylish (she was being kind haha). It made me smile and I remember that memory fondly.
> 
> Perhaps you can get your refund from the seller if this isn’t working for you but it is a vintage beauty to my eyes.


Thank you for your kind words. I think for me, I'm so used to my Tag, since I've had it for 20 years, and I love it. It's a dive watch and it's full SS and quite shiny, unlike this Rolex. I'll take a pic of that when I get home so maybe you guys can see my dilemma. I still love the simplicity of the Rolex, but I guess since I felt disappointment when I took it out of the box and not excitement, like I had hoped, is what's bothering me.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Here is my Tag so you can see the difference. I guess I’m just used to the larger size.


----------



## Norm.Core

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here is my Tag so you can see the difference. I guess I’m just used to the larger size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443589
> View attachment 5443590
> View attachment 5443591


I see what you mean. Your Tag is sportier compared to the simplicity of the vintage Rolex. To me, they’re 2 different aesthetic.

I do hope you hear back from the seller. It is an elegant vintage Rolex and they’ll be able to resell it again if they do the refund for you. Good luck!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Norm.Core said:


> I see what you mean. Your Tag is sportier compared to the simplicity of the vintage Rolex. To me, they’re 2 different aesthetic.
> 
> *I do hope you hear back from the seller. It is an elegant vintage Rolex and they’ll be able to resell it again if they do the refund for you. Good luck!*


Well, it's amazing how good he was about replying to my messages before the watch arrived. Now that I sent him a message about a possible refund, he hasn't replied. And that was yesterday! Looks like I may have to keep the watch after all. I don't think I can open up a dispute since there's technically nothing wrong with the watch, and it's just that I don't like it, simple as that. I don't know how eBay works with something like that.


----------



## MaggyH

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here is my Tag so you can see the difference. I guess I’m just used to the larger size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443589
> View attachment 5443590
> View attachment 5443591


I actually prefer the look of the old Rolex on your wrist, much more subtle.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

MaggyH said:


> I actually prefer the look of the old Rolex on your wrist, much more subtle.


Thanks. That makes me feel good!


----------



## kemilia

Swanky said:


> This is my replacement for the one I had stolen. I prefer my original, it was the same but no date, I preferred it over Datejust.
> It’s a 31.
> 
> View attachment 5439761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439762


Lovely! And great bracelet too. 
Wear them in good health .


----------



## pimmie22

Rolex has really become my new obsession Couple new pieces, I really feel like the yacht-master is such a beautiful piece and very underrated. And of course I still can't stay away from the green, and the new mint green dial released this year is beautiful.


----------



## LizO...

The Yachtmaster is gorgeous, really like this watch on you. Looks also like the perfect size.


----------



## MaggyH

pimmie22 said:


> Rolex has really become my new obsession Couple new pieces, I really feel like the yacht-master is such a beautiful piece and very underrated. And of course I still can't stay away from the green, and the new mint green dial released this year is beautiful.
> View attachment 5446513
> View attachment 5446514


Congratulations! The YM is next on my list too, it looks great on you.


----------



## chrismich

Tryingtobegood said:


> Thank you! Was quite conflicted over the size - 31 vs.36. Went for 31 as 36 with gold accents seemed a bit too flashy for my personal style.


Love the 31 on you.


----------



## 880

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here is my Tag so you can see the difference. I guess I’m just used to the larger size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443589
> View attachment 5443590
> View attachment 5443591



i agree with @MaggyH. I personally prefer the Rolex to your Tag Heuer.

I also think your Rolex is stunning and far more elegant than the standard Rolex tool watch (submariner, GMT)

It references mid century (I’m a fan of mid century too) while still being classic enough to be worn today

Both are entirely different and can serve different functions


----------



## jenayb

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here is my Tag so you can see the difference. I guess I’m just used to the larger size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443589
> View attachment 5443590
> View attachment 5443591



I have a 196x Air King Date which was, at the time, only available in Commonwealth countries. (We are Canadian and it was my grandfather's, handed down via my father to me, eventually.) 

Let me opine a little here... 

I initially felt that the watch was unsubstantial as well. Compared to my newer Rolexes - Daytonas, Datejusts, Subs - this just felt light and almost "plastic," if that makes sense. In fact, the crystal back then was plastic. Anyhow, to the points that my dear @880 made, your design is very elegant and midcentury. It is totally different than the "bulkier" designs today and serves a completely different purpose. I love this on you and would absolutely keep it. I've included a quick little pic of my AKD below as I think they are very similar. I love this piece, not just for the family history, but how it looks on the wrist and the evolution of Rolex design, and I feel like yours gives me the same vibes.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

880 said:


> i agree with @MaggyH. I personally prefer the Rolex to your Tag Heuer.
> 
> I also think your Rolex is stunning and far more elegant than the standard Rolex tool watch (submariner, GMT)
> 
> *It references mid century (I’m a fan of mid century too) while still being classic enough to be worn today*
> 
> Both are entirely different and can serve different functions


Exactly what my username stands for. I love mid century modern, which is why I've always wanted a Rolex from the 50s or 60s. I guess I'm just comparing it to my Tag too much since I'm used to wearing it and because it's so much bigger. 

Thanks for the wonderful compliment. I appreciate it.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

jenaywins said:


> I have a 196x Air King Date which was, at the time, only available in Commonwealth countries. (We are Canadian and it was my grandfather's, handed down via my father to me, eventually.)
> 
> Let me opine a little here...
> 
> I initially felt that the watch was unsubstantial as well. Compared to my newer Rolexes - Daytonas, Datejusts, Subs - this just felt light and almost "plastic," if that makes sense. In fact, the crystal back then was plastic. Anyhow, to the points that my dear @880 made, your design is very elegant and midcentury. It is totally different than the "bulkier" designs today and serves a completely different purpose. I love this on you and would absolutely keep it. I've included a quick little pic of my AKD below as I think they are very similar. I love this piece, not just for the family history, but how it looks on the wrist and the evolution of Rolex design, and I feel like yours gives me the same vibes.
> 
> View attachment 5446835


I love this on you. I always thought I'd want the Air King, but when I saw mine on eBay, I fell in love with it. I had just hoped it was a little bigger on my wrist than it is. But again, I'm just comparing it to my Tag, which I shouldn't do, since they're both completely different watches.

Thanks for the history!! It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Well here is my vintage watch while I’m at work. First time I’m wearing it to work and I must say, with my trinity ring and my other Cartier jewelry, I really like it. I guess I’ve had a change of heart.

Thanks you guys who gave me such wonder compliments.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Well here is my vintage watch while I’m at work. First time I’m wearing it to work and I must say, with my trinity ring and my other Cartier jewelry, I really like it. I guess I’ve had a change of heart.

Thanks you guys who gave me such wonder compliments.


----------



## KristenG

krawford said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has or has seen a Rolex dial with diamond markers in the dark MOP?  Been looking at the 31mm 278273 steel and yellow gold jubilee bracelet.  Your thoughts?  I have a gold rolex with the white MOP diamond marker dial and was thinking about something a little more casual as well.



I just bought my first Rolex yesterday, 31 mm steel and yellow gold, dark gray with diamond markers, not MOP though. Love it so far, the gray picks up different tones in whatever light it is in and seems like it will match almost anything. I was in Las Vegas and walked into Tourneau and they had just put out 5 new 2022 models, this being one of them.


----------



## LizO...

KristenG said:


> I just bought my first Rolex yesterday, 31 mm steel and yellow gold, dark gray with diamond markers, not MOP though. Love it so far, the gray picks up different tones in whatever light it is in and seems like it will match almost anything. I was in Las Vegas and walked into Tourneau and they had just put out 5 new 2022 models, this being one of them.
> 
> View attachment 5447610


Great choice


----------



## MaggyH

KristenG said:


> I just bought my first Rolex yesterday, 31 mm steel and yellow gold, dark gray with diamond markers, not MOP though. Love it so far, the gray picks up different tones in whatever light it is in and seems like it will match almost anything. I was in Las Vegas and walked into Tourneau and they had just put out 5 new 2022 models, this being one of them.
> 
> View attachment 5447610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447613


Great choice, it’s a beautiful watch! What were the other watches they have received?


----------



## KristenG

MaggyH said:


> Great choice, it’s a beautiful watch! What were the other watches they have received?


These two were left in the case when I made my purchase. The others sold quickly. I put down a deposit on mine and placed it on hold while we went to lunch to talk it over, and the others had sold by the time I came back. I believe the 36 with the slate dial also had a diamond bezel, but I don’t remember for sure. She offered it to me but I did not want Everose.


----------



## MaggyH

KristenG said:


> These two were left in the case when I made my purchase. The others sold quickly. I put down a deposit on mine and placed it on hold while we went to lunch to talk it over, and the others had sold by the time I came back. I believe the 36 with the slate dial also had a diamond bezel, but I don’t remember for sure. She offered it to me but I did not want Everose.
> 
> View attachment 5510813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510814


You have picked the best one, love the yellow gold on your skin tone.


----------



## Jem131

Mid Century Gal said:


> Here is my Tag so you can see the difference. I guess I’m just used to the larger size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443589
> View attachment 5443590
> View attachment 5443591


You might be happier with a Yacht-Master as it more closely resembles your Tag.


----------



## Jem131

KristenG said:


> I just bought my first Rolex yesterday, 31 mm steel and yellow gold, dark gray with diamond markers, not MOP though. Love it so far, the gray picks up different tones in whatever light it is in and seems like it will match almost anything. I was in Las Vegas and walked into Tourneau and they had just put out 5 new 2022 models, this being one of them.
> 
> View attachment 5447610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447613


Congratulations! It looks lovely on you! I’ve contemplated going to the 31 from the 36. It’s still a good size increase from the 28 (which replaced the old 26) and so pretty.


----------



## KristenG

Jem131 said:


> Congratulations! It looks lovely on you! I’ve contemplated going to the 31 from the 36. It’s still a good size increase from the 28 (which replaced the old 26) and so pretty.


Thank you! That was my big dilemma…size. The 36 felt too flashy with the two tone and diamonds for everyday on me. However, I loved the all steel preowned 36 that I tried on. Ultimately, for my first Rolex I wanted brand new and I wanted steel with yellow gold, so I went with the new 31. I’ll probably pick up a 36 in a few years. ☺️


----------



## saligator

krawford said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has or has seen a Rolex dial with diamond markers in the dark MOP?  Been looking at the 31mm 278273 steel and yellow gold jubilee bracelet.  Your thoughts?  I have a gold rolex with the white MOP diamond marker dial and was thinking about something a little more casual as well.



I've got a smaller one (28) with an olive green face and diamond markers, everrose/SS Oyster bracelet. It is great and the face works well for both casual and work. 

Mine looks like this:


----------



## N_Tonks

Submariner! (Pictured on the beach this morning, in its natural habitat. Coated in sunscreen, saltwater, and sand, and none the worse for any of it.) Love love love this watch. Micro-adjustments for wetsuits are perfect for swelling. Large face is great for failing vision. Mine’s a ceramic bezel and that’s perfect since I tend to whack doorjambs with my wrists. My wardrobe is full of black and denim, and this just works.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Jem131 said:


> You might be happier with a Yacht-Master as it more closely resembles your Tag.


I thought about that as well. Might look to see what I can find.


----------



## abg12

loveleex said:


> Hello, currently I am wearing apple watch 6 44mm. I'm planning to get myself a rolex oyster perceptual because that's the cheapest. Maybe I can get that after 20 years haha


The problem is that since Rolex released the fun color dials for the OP, it’s become impossible to get.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

So I found another Rolex on eBay that I immediately fell in love with. It’s a 36 mm so I feel the bigger size will look better on my wrist. The only problem is, I found out after I paid and won that the bracelet is custom, not by Rolex. He brought it to my attention when he messaged me after the auction ended. I’m so mad at myself because it clearly states in the auction that it’s custom. I just assumed it was made by Rolex. I’m such an amateur. He does accept returns for up to 30 days.

What should I do? Do you think this is a big deal? I’m attaching one of his pics from the listing.


----------



## krawford

Mid Century Gal said:


> So I found another Rolex on eBay that I immediately fell in love with. It’s a 36 mm so I feel the bigger size will look better on my wrist. The only problem is, I found out after I paid and won that the bracelet is custom, not by Rolex. He brought it to my attention when he messaged me after the auction ended. I’m so mad at myself because it clearly states in the auction that it’s custom. I just assumed it was made by Rolex. I’m such an amateur. He does accept returns for up to 30 days.
> 
> What should I do? Do you think this is a big deal? I’m attaching one of his pics from the listing.


----------



## Swanky

What’s custom? Some aftermarket edits can affect warranty and resale value.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Swanky said:


> What’s custom? Some aftermarket edits can affect warranty and resale value.


I think he means that it’s his own bracelet. It’s a jewelry/watch store so he’s offering a two year warranty on the watch. When I read it, I didn’t think twice about what the word custom meant until he messaged me and said it was a non-Rolex band. I don’t know if this will bother me or not. Is it something that I could take to an AD and switch to an authentic Rolex band?


----------



## partialtopink

I have a 26mm 18k yellow gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual DateJust with MOP and diamonds at hour markers


----------



## krawford

Mid Century Gal said:


> I think he means that it’s his own bracelet. It’s a jewelry/watch store so he’s offering a two year warranty on the watch. When I read it, I didn’t think twice about what the word custom meant until he messaged me and said it was a non-Rolex band. I don’t know if this will bother me or not. Is it something that I could take to an AD and switch to an authentic Rolex band?


This would bother me.


----------



## Swanky

Mid Century Gal said:


> I think he means that it’s his own bracelet. It’s a jewelry/watch store so he’s offering a two year warranty on the watch. When I read it, I didn’t think twice about what the word custom meant until he messaged me and said it was a non-Rolex band. I don’t know if this will bother me or not. Is it something that I could take to an AD and switch to an authentic Rolex band?


I would not complete the purchase.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Sounds sketchy.  I would move on.


----------



## Gourmetgal

partialtopink said:


> I have a 26mm 18k yellow gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual DateJust with MOP and diamonds at hour markers


I think you meant to post this elsewhere?


----------



## Swanky

Gourmetgal said:


> I think you meant to post this elsewhere?


Her post is describing her Rolex.  Where else should it go?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Swanky said:


> I would not complete the purchase.


I already paid for it. But he offers a full refund, no questions asked for up to 30 days.


----------



## hammerofdawn

I hate to say it, but personally I wouldn't want an aftermarket bracelet. If it doesn't bother you, then it shouldn't be a deal breaker since it's your rolex. Some watch collectors, actually many are ocd who wants original parts. You can find a rolex bracelet by itself if you want to get it later, but it won't be the original bracelet for the watch. Depends how much it would bother you or not. I hate making returns, but it's not something I would want.


----------



## hammerofdawn

Or plan b, return the bracelet if you prefer a datejust with a leather strap.


----------



## hammerofdawn

loveleex said:


> Hello, currently I am wearing apple watch 6 44mm. I'm planning to get myself a rolex oyster perceptual because that's the cheapest. Maybe I can get that after 20 years haha


It's oyster perpetual


----------



## jellyv

Mid Century Gal said:


> I think he means that it’s his own bracelet. It’s a jewelry/watch store so he’s offering a two year warranty on the watch. When I read it, I didn’t think twice about what the word custom meant until he messaged me and said it was a non-Rolex band.


You couldn't have it serviced by Rolex as is, did you realize? Rolex would insist on replacing the bracelet and restoring it however else it may be unoriginal, at significant expense.  What else do you know about any modifications? Do you know for sure if there are or aren't non-Rolex replacement parts? 

Yes, the value is impacted negatively.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

hammerofdawn said:


> Or plan b, return the bracelet if you prefer a datejust with a leather strap.


No, I prefer the metal bands. Not a fan of leather straps.

I just might return it and go directly to Rolex at this point. I’ve been checking on eBay for a few days and it seems there’s always something that isn’t right. I checked Rolex.com and saw one that I love. It’s in my price range so I just might go that route instead. The closest Rolex dealer to me is an hour away, which isn’t a big deal.

Can you order a Rolex watch online through their website or is it at an AD only?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

jellyv said:


> You couldn't have it serviced by Rolex as is, did you realize? Rolex would insist on replacing the bracelet and restoring it however else it may be unoriginal, at significant expense.  What else do you know about any modifications? Do you know for sure if there are or aren't non-Rolex replacement parts?
> 
> Yes, the value is impacted negatively.


The only thing that is non-Rolex is the band. Everything else is Rolex.

I am new to Rolex so to be honest I am clueless when purchasing.


----------



## Axelle838

Mid Century Gal said:


> No, I prefer the metal bands. Not a fan of leather straps.
> 
> I just might return it and go directly to Rolex at this point. I’ve been checking on eBay for a few days and it seems there’s always something that isn’t right. I checked Rolex.com and saw one that I love. It’s in my price range so I just might go that route instead. The closest Rolex dealer to me is an hour away, which isn’t a big deal.
> 
> Can you order a Rolex watch online through their website or is it at an AD only?


You can only order a Rolex through an AD at this point. Just so you're aware, Rolex has had significant issues keeping their ADs stocked because demand for Rolexes has gone up a lot over the past few years. Depending on which watch you're interested in, it could takes months to years to come in.


----------



## kemilia

Mid Century Gal said:


> No, I prefer the metal bands. Not a fan of leather straps.
> 
> I just might return it and go directly to Rolex at this point. I’ve been checking on eBay for a few days and it seems there’s always something that isn’t right. I checked Rolex.com and saw one that I love. It’s in my price range so I just might go that route instead. The closest Rolex dealer to me is an hour away, which isn’t a big deal.
> 
> Can you order a Rolex watch online through their website or is it at an AD only?


There are reputable pre-loved Rolex sites/sellers. The Rolexforums.com has some listed. My fave is Watch Chest/Chris Wiley. Worth checking out, imo.


----------



## jellyv

Mid Century Gal said:


> The only thing that is non-Rolex is the band. *Everything else is Rolex.*
> 
> I am new to Rolex so to be honest *I am clueless when purchasing.*


This leaves you at enormous disadvantage but also makes you the perfect candidate for buying new from only an authorized dealer. The difference in cost is made up for having the certainty of authenticity and access to Rolex for aftercare, vs. making a poor investment.

For ex.: Did you specifically ask about the originality of all parts including the guts of the watch, the stem, the crystal?  Let's say the answer is yes. You're still at the mercy of one dealer who may retire or go out of business in six months, for all you know, rendering a warranty useless if you've bought a partially not-Rolex.

Any secondary market purchase has to be extremely well vetted (if you can't do it, get experts to help) and definitely all Rolex, if you hope to protect the future value of your watch. This is why extreme caution is necessary with someone who is not an AD.


----------



## hammerofdawn

The Rolex Datejust is easy to find in the aftermarket, but hard to find at the AD. I called a few and they are still sold out on ALL men's rolex watches when I checked a couple of months ago.


----------



## kemilia

hammerofdawn said:


> The Rolex Datejust is easy to find in the aftermarket, but hard to find at the AD. I called a few and they are still sold out on ALL men's rolex watches when I checked a couple of months ago.


Crazy. 

eta--not you hammerofdawn--the supply chain is just nuts.


----------



## Swanky

Mid Century Gal said:


> The only thing that is non-Rolex is the band. Everything else is Rolex.
> 
> I am new to Rolex so to be honest I am clueless when purchasing.



I think you may have better luck on chrono24.com, the watch history is easier to find and it's easy to find a combo that appeals to you.
Visit there and peek around!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Thanks guys for all of the suggestions. I really appreciate it. I will check out these sites and see what I can find. We had flown into Zurich yesterday on our way home, and there was a Rolex store in the airport, so I went in and everything they had displayed (which was hardly anything), wasn't for sale. Which I thought was really odd.


----------



## Swanky

Mid Century Gal said:


> Thanks guys for all of the suggestions. I really appreciate it. I will check out these sites and see what I can find. We had flown into Zurich yesterday on our way home, and there was a Rolex store in the airport, so I went in and everything they had displayed (which was hardly anything), wasn't for sale. Which I thought was really odd.



It's like that here at some store too, "exhibition only", meaning you can try on but not buy.


----------



## showgratitude

Mid Century Gal said:


> So I found another Rolex on eBay that I immediately fell in love with. It’s a 36 mm so I feel the bigger size will look better on my wrist. The only problem is, I found out after I paid and won that the bracelet is custom, not by Rolex. He brought it to my attention when he messaged me after the auction ended. I’m so mad at myself because it clearly states in the auction that it’s custom. I just assumed it was made by Rolex. I’m such an amateur. He does accept returns for up to 30 days.
> 
> What should I do? Do you think this is a big deal? I’m attaching one of his pics from the listing.
> 
> View attachment 5574179


I don't like to buy a Rolex with parts that aren't original.  But that is just me.  What is your comfort level in doing something like that?  If you have doubts, consider those as warning signs.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

showgratitude said:


> I don't like to buy a Rolex with parts that aren't original.  But that is just me.  What is your comfort level in doing something like that?  If you have doubts, consider those as warning signs.


I received the watch a few days ago and it's gorgeous. I absolutely love it, but still uncomfortable with the band being a non-Rolex. So I contacted the seller and explained my dilemma to him, and he offered me an authentic Jubilee authentic Rolex band and I told him yes, that I want it. He sent me the invoice and I immediately paid. He's gonna send it out to me on Monday via 2nd day FedEx. He sent me pics of the band and it even has the Rolex logo on the band to confirm its authenticity. 

It just bothered me that the band wasn't authentic and didn't have the logo on the clasp. But otherwise, the watch is gorgeous and works great. I love it. I'll take a pic once I receive the band and have it put on.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Swanky said:


> It's like that here at some store too, "exhibition only", meaning you can try on but not buy.


Why is it like that? So some of the stores won't let you buy their watches? Display only?


----------



## Swanky

Mid Century Gal said:


> Why is it like that? So some of the stores won't let you buy their watches? Display only?


 Yes, because there’s no stock. Not sure if it’s a Rolex rule or store rule. I’ve been in 2 stores that are exhibition only. One in Dallas and one in Carmel, CA


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

That is very disappointing. What is the average wait time to be able to buy a Rolex brand new from an AD?


----------



## bensmom243

I was able to order a 36mm DJ from an AD and I had it in just about 6 months.


----------



## MaggyH

bensmom243 said:


> I was able to order a 36mm DJ from an AD and I had it in just about 6 months.


Same here.


----------



## Swanky

I've been on 3 lists for about 4 months. . . crickets


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Swanky said:


> I've been on 3 lists for about 4 months. . . crickets


Wow. That's insane. I can't believe you had to wait 4 months for your watch. I would go nuts. Makes me glad I went the pre owned route. But I'm still waiting for the band to arrive, which is due tomorrow. Then I have to go to my jeweler and have it put on. Ugh! I'm impatient.


----------



## Swanky

Mid Century Gal said:


> Wow. That's insane. I can't believe you had to wait 4 months for your watch. I would go nuts. Makes me glad I went the pre owned route. But I'm still waiting for the band to arrive, which is due tomorrow. Then I have to go to my jeweler and have it put on. Ugh! I'm impatient.


I'm still on the lists, no watch!  I'm on the list for a 31 or 36 18k gold Presidential 

DH used Chrono24 website to replace my stolen 31 Oyster


----------



## LVinCali

Swanky said:


> I'm still on the lists, no watch!  I'm on the list for a 31 or 36 18k gold Presidential
> 
> DH used Chrono24 website to replace my stolen 31 Oyster


+1

In the last year, I used Chrono24 and Watchmaster and love both Rolex purchases I got.

I saw the green dial OP in a display, but not available for sale at a Rolex AD and promptly went home, ordered it online for less than 1K over retail and had it within days.  A few weeks later, Rolex raised their prices.  Was worth it to me- @Mid Century Gal  might be worth checking out.


----------



## LouisV76

DH waited for his daytona 3 years….


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I finally got my Rolex jubilee band for my pre-owned watch that I purchased a few weeks ago. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Swanky

Mid Century Gal said:


> I finally got my Rolex jubilee band for my pre-owned watch that I purchased a few weeks ago. I absolutely love it!
> View attachment 5582825
> View attachment 5582826
> View attachment 5582827



It’s been a journey! So glad you’re happy!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Swanky said:


> It’s been a journey! So glad you’re happy!


Thank you! I appreciate that


----------



## MaggyH

Mid Century Gal said:


> I finally got my Rolex jubilee band for my pre-owned watch that I purchased a few weeks ago. I absolutely love it!
> View attachment 5582825
> View attachment 5582826
> View attachment 5582827


I'm really glad it all ended well for you and you are now happy with your purchase!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

MaggyH said:


> I'm really glad it all ended well for you and you are now happy with your purchase!


Thank you so much! Very nice of you.


----------



## LizO...

My new Love


----------



## Deleted 698298

LizO... said:


> My new Love
> 
> View attachment 5583532


Seriously, I generally don’t like Rolex not my vibe, but this one is a hell of a pretty watch! Congrats


----------



## ashley99

LizO... said:


> My new Love
> 
> View attachment 5583532


Congratulations, it’s beautiful! Is this 36mm?


----------



## LizO...

ashley99 said:


> Congratulations, it’s beautiful! Is this 36mm?


Thank you.It's 31mm.


----------



## abg12

One of my most comfortable Rolex. Air King with engine turned bezel in stainless steel


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mid Century Gal said:


> No, I prefer the metal bands. Not a fan of leather straps.
> 
> I just might return it and go directly to Rolex at this point. I’ve been checking on eBay for a few days and it seems there’s always something that isn’t right. I checked Rolex.com and saw one that I love. It’s in my price range so I just might go that route instead. The closest Rolex dealer to me is an hour away, which isn’t a big deal.
> 
> Can you order a Rolex watch online through their website or is it at an AD only?



Just to weigh in, return it. Imo without a Rolex bracelet is it really a Rolex? To me, no.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Just to weigh in, return it. Imo without a Rolex bracelet is it really a Rolex? To me, no.


Not sure if you saw my updated post, but I got the Rolex bracelet for it. I told him that I wasn't comfortable with it not having a Rolex bracelet, so he gave me an option of the Jubilee bracelet to go with it. So I went with it and I posted updated pictures. I love it and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mid Century Gal said:


> Not sure if you saw my updated post, but I got the Rolex bracelet for it. I told him that I wasn't comfortable with it not having a Rolex bracelet, so he gave me an option of the Jubilee bracelet to go with it. So I went with it and I posted updated pictures. I love it and I'm very happy with it.



Gotcha, but be careful with sellers like this because you never know what type of Frankenstein “Rolex” you’ll receive. You could get a bracelet from the 80’s and a case from the 90’s with movement from the  2000’s. What I mean is, you could end up with a Rolex you spent good money on that has no real Rolex value.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mid Century Gal said:


> No, I prefer the metal bands. Not a fan of leather straps.
> 
> I just might return it and go directly to Rolex at this point. I’ve been checking on eBay for a few days and it seems there’s always something that isn’t right. I checked Rolex.com and saw one that I love. It’s in my price range so I just might go that route instead. The closest Rolex dealer to me is an hour away, which isn’t a big deal.
> 
> Can you order a Rolex watch online through their website or is it at an AD only?


If you want to go the eBay route look up Beckertime. He has an actual store front in Dallas. He offers warranties, trade ups etc. My hubby wanted a specific vintage model and I bought it from him a while back. We no longer have it, but my hubby was very happy with the service and the item was as described and in excellent condition.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> If you want to go the eBay route look up Beckertime. He has an actual store front in Dallas. He offers warranties, trade ups etc. My hubby wanted a specific vintage model and I bought it from him a while back. We no longer have it, but my hubby was very happy with the service and the item was as described and in excellent condition.


Thanks for the recommendation. The seller I purchased from also has a storefront and is a specific watch/Rolex dealer, and I also looked up his business and I thoroughly checked out his feedback and they're all Rolex purchases and they were all 100% positive feedback left for him. Nothing about being a fake or any problems with their Rolex. I really feel confident about this purchase and so far, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## dnitra

Swanky said:


> I've been on 3 lists for about 4 months. . . crickets


I was on 3 waitlist for months. And unfortunately or fortunately they all called within 1 month of each other. 3 different watches. I bought all 3 but will likely sell 1 because I work from home and barely get a chance to wear one. 31mm OP Green, 31mm OP Pink; 31mm SS DJ Jubilee Fluted Bezel.  Hard part has been trying to figure out which 2 to keep as they all speak to me.

View attachment 73F9196E-3962-42D1-B9C2-9F11C157A844.jpeg


View attachment 21299785-77A9-47FF-B4FA-C8285B3717B0.jpeg


View attachment 075D7E58-ACF2-47CB-9DB8-3A15DD5BDB4C.jpeg


----------



## larissajay

I got a surprise offer from our AD yesterday! They know my husband has the 40mm day date platinum with baguette bezel, and they received the same watch in a 36mm and offered it to me thinking it would be neat to have a matching set (which, yes, I love to match all members of my family ). We couldn’t resist and picked it up yesterday!


----------



## baghagg

larissajay said:


> I got a surprise offer from our AD yesterday! They know my husband has the 40mm day date platinum with baguette bezel, and they received the same watch in a 36mm and offered it to me thinking it would be neat to have a matching set (which, yes, I love to match all members of my family ). We couldn’t resist and picked it up yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5589894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589895


One of my all time favorites - congratulations!!!!


----------



## KristenG

larissajay said:


> I got a surprise offer from our AD yesterday! They know my husband has the 40mm day date platinum with baguette bezel, and they received the same watch in a 36mm and offered it to me thinking it would be neat to have a matching set (which, yes, I love to match all members of my family ). We couldn’t resist and picked it up yesterday!


OMG stunning!!!! So, so beautiful. Your AD must know you well! Congrats!


----------



## Book Worm

larissajay said:


> I got a surprise offer from our AD yesterday! They know my husband has the 40mm day date platinum with baguette bezel, and they received the same watch in a 36mm and offered it to me thinking it would be neat to have a matching set (which, yes, I love to match all members of my family ). We couldn’t resist and picked it up yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5589894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589895


I love the dial color….very striking!


----------



## larissajay

baghagg said:


> One of my all time favorites - congratulations!!!!





KristenG said:


> OMG stunning!!!! So, so beautiful. Your AD must know you well! Congrats!





Book Worm said:


> I love the dial color….very striking!



Thank you guys! I was never looking for this watch for myself, and now that I have it, it seems like it was meant to be! I'm so happy. It's also sort of understated despite the diamonds, and I think I'll get so much use out of it.


----------



## larissajay

dnitra said:


> I was on 3 waitlist for months. And unfortunately or fortunately they all called within 1 month of each other. 3 different watches. I bought all 3 but will likely sell 1 because I work from home and barely get a chance to wear one. 31mm OP Green, 31mm OP Pink; 31mm SS DJ Jubilee Fluted Bezel.  Hard part has been trying to figure out which 2 to keep as they all speak to me.
> 
> View attachment 5589535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589537


This is a great problem to have since they are all beautiful! I'd probably keep the white with the jubilee and then decide between the pink and green for your second one, that way you have two totally different looking watches. I think there's a big difference in the look between the jubilee band and the oyster band. My SA at my local boutique wears the pink one and it's beautiful!


----------



## dnitra

larissajay said:


> This is a great problem to have since they are all beautiful! I'd probably keep the white with the jubilee and then decide between the pink and green for your second one, that way you have two totally different looking watches. I think there's a big difference in the look between the jubilee band and the oyster band. My SA at my local boutique wears the pink one and it's beautiful!



That’s kinda where I’m going.  I really wanted the pink OP.  I am a fan of the jubilee bracelet.  That leaves the green dial OP, but I’m afraid they will discontinue it in the future and I won’t ever be able to replace it if I were to have a change of heart.  Also I have no daughters, nor granddaughters (so far), so there is no one to gift it to.  I have 2 sons but 31mm is too small for both. 

One of the ADs I purchased from before may 15-20 years ago.  One is a jewelry store, where I have purchased other jewelry over the years and did have a relationship with the SA.  The other one, is a young man I met while just looking at watches.  He was newish to the AD and he is trying to establish his clientele.  I have been offered 3 other watches that I have passed on.  So for those looking I would recommend connecting with as many ADs as possible in your area.


----------



## KristenG

larissajay said:


> Thank you guys! I was never looking for this watch for myself, and now that I have it, it seems like it was meant to be! I'm so happy. It's also sort of understated despite the diamonds, and I think I'll get so much use out of it.


I think that's one watch that comes along once in a lifetime. Smart not to pass it up!


----------



## MaggyH

larissajay said:


> I got a surprise offer from our AD yesterday! They know my husband has the 40mm day date platinum with baguette bezel, and they received the same watch in a 36mm and offered it to me thinking it would be neat to have a matching set (which, yes, I love to match all members of my family ). We couldn’t resist and picked it up yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5589894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589895


Absolutely stunning, many congratulations!


----------



## MaggyH

dnitra said:


> I was on 3 waitlist for months. And unfortunately or fortunately they all called within 1 month of each other. 3 different watches. I bought all 3 but will likely sell 1 because I work from home and barely get a chance to wear one. 31mm OP Green, 31mm OP Pink; 31mm SS DJ Jubilee Fluted Bezel.  Hard part has been trying to figure out which 2 to keep as they all speak to me.
> 
> View attachment 5589535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589537


I would keep the DJ and the green OP as they are so different. The pink OP you can always get later if you really miss it, but the green might get discontinued soon.


----------



## vixen18

LouisV76 said:


> DH waited for his daytona 3 years….


Same here. 
I've been waiting for 3 years and some months, but still no Daytona. 
The AD told me they don't have any coming in the near future either. 
So annoying!


----------



## LouisV76

vixen18 said:


> Same here.
> I've been waiting for 3 years and some months, but still no Daytona.
> The AD told me they don't have any coming in the near future either.
> So annoying!


hopefully you’ll get yours soon! just don’t give up. for sure it will come! it’s truly a stunning piece
now I‘ll wait for mine in white lol


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

vixen18 said:


> Same here.
> I've been waiting for 3 years and some months, but still no Daytona.
> The AD told me they don't have any coming in the near future either.
> So annoying!


Have you considered getting a pre-owned Rolex? You could get it immediately and wouldn't have to wait this long. That's crazy. Three years and still haven't gotten one? I'd go nuts.

I got mine from eBay and I absolutely love it. It looks brand new and the seller is a watch dealer/AD and gave me a 1 year warranty.

Something to consider.


----------



## vixen18

LouisV76 said:


> hopefully you’ll get yours soon! just don’t give up. for sure it will come! it’s truly a stunning piece
> now I‘ll wait for mine in white lol


It truly has been a long wait but I'm not giving up. 
Thank you for sending positive energy my way


----------



## Tempo

My personal choice of presidents!


----------



## MaggyH

Tempo said:


> My personal choice of presidents!
> 
> View attachment 5592123


Stunning collection! Can we see the reverse photo too please?


----------



## twinkleAA

LizO... said:


> My new Love
> 
> View attachment 5583532


Such a lovely watch! So glad I finally get to see a modshot for this combination.

I'm very new to Rolex and have put this combo in 36mm with an AD about a little over a month ago. I also registered interest with another AD for a DJ 31mm with silver dial and diamond markers about 2 weeks ago. Can't wait to see which one I will get hold first!


----------



## LizO...

twinkleAA said:


> Such a lovely watch! So glad I finally get to see a modshot for this combination.
> 
> I'm very new to Rolex and have put this combo in 36mm with an AD about a little over a month ago. I also registered interest with another AD for a DJ 31mm with silver dial and diamond markers about 2 weeks ago. Can't wait to see which one I will get hold first!


I keep my fingers crossed that you don‘t have to wait to long.


----------



## twinkleAA

LizO... said:


> I keep my fingers crossed that you don‘t have to wait to long.


Thank you!


----------



## dnitra

Tempo said:


> My personal choice of presidents!
> 
> View attachment 5592123


Wow. That’s an enviable collection


----------



## 880

jellyv said:


> You couldn't have it serviced by Rolex as is, did you realize? Rolex would insist on replacing the bracelet and restoring it however else it may be unoriginal, at significant expense.  What else do you know about any modifications? Do you know for sure if there are or aren't non-Rolex replacement parts?
> 
> Yes, the value is impacted negatively.


A family member once asked me to take in her Rolex for repair in NY. (She lived in Asia)
The repair noted that it was a non Rolex band and serviced the mechanism,
This was several decades ago

I would NOT buy a rolex with an aftermarket bracelet personallu


----------



## tosh

MaggyH said:


> Absolutely stunning, many congratulation





larissajay said:


> I got a surprise offer from our AD yesterday! They know my husband has the 40mm day date platinum with baguette bezel, and they received the same watch in a 36mm and offered it to me thinking it would be neat to have a matching set (which, yes, I love to match all members of my family ). We couldn’t resist and picked it up yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5589894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589895


Wow! That’s an amazing watch! 
Congrats!


----------



## mangowife

Got my Oyster Perpetual Date sized today, finally!


----------



## pandapharm

larissajay said:


> I got a surprise offer from our AD yesterday! They know my husband has the 40mm day date platinum with baguette bezel, and they received the same watch in a 36mm and offered it to me thinking it would be neat to have a matching set (which, yes, I love to match all members of my family ). We couldn’t resist and picked it up yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5589894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589895


Love the matching set! The baguette cut makes it a very subtle sparkle. Enjoy!


----------



## missD

On days where I wear minimal jewelry (plain plat wedding band) and nothing else. I slap her on for some cheerful sparkle.

(Even when I work from home! LOL)


----------



## beauty_numay

When to pickup my DJ from repair and AD offered this OP 41 to me, couldn’t resist!!!


----------



## couturequeen

Out and about


----------



## dnitra

couturequeen said:


> Out and about
> 
> View attachment 5598614


That dial is gorgeous.  Is that grape?


----------



## couturequeen

dnitra said:


> That dial is gorgeous.  Is that grape?


Yes!


----------



## jtc103

pimmie22 said:


> Rolex has really become my new obsession Couple new pieces, I really feel like the yacht-master is such a beautiful piece and very underrated. And of course I still can't stay away from the green, and the new mint green dial released this year is beautiful.
> View attachment 5446513
> View attachment 5446514


I have a DJ 36mm, and I’d love a YachtMaster next but impossible to get with low supply everywhere here in Canada.  But my question is, how do you find the weight of YM?  Is it much heavier than DJ?


----------



## hammerofdawn

jtc103 said:


> I have a DJ 36mm, and I’d love a YachtMaster next but impossible to get with low supply everywhere here in Canada.  But my question is, how do you find the weight of YM?  Is it much heavier than DJ?



The 40mm yacht-masters are thinner than most subs. Review of the 37mm yacht-master


----------



## gemgirl6

recent addition to my humble collection


----------



## ashley99

gemgirl6 said:


> recent addition to my humble collection
> 
> View attachment 5600670


Stunning, congratulations! Is this 36 or 41 mm?


----------



## gemgirl6

ashley99 said:


> Stunning, congratulations! Is this 36 or 41 mm?


Thanks! 41!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

KristenG said:


> I just bought my first Rolex yesterday, 31 mm steel and yellow gold, dark gray with diamond markers, not MOP though. Love it so far, the gray picks up different tones in whatever light it is in and seems like it will match almost anything. I was in Las Vegas and walked into Tourneau and they had just put out 5 new 2022 models, this being one of them.
> 
> View attachment 5447610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447613


Gorgeous, truly! What is your wrist size? I’m debating a 28 or 31 myself.


----------



## dnitra

KristenG said:


> I just bought my first Rolex yesterday, 31 mm steel and yellow gold, dark gray with diamond markers, not MOP though. Love it so far, the gray picks up different tones in whatever light it is in and seems like it will match almost anything. I was in Las Vegas and walked into Tourneau and they had just put out 5 new 2022 models, this being one of them.
> 
> View attachment 5447610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447613


That is gorgeous!!  It's good to hear that they had watches in the display for sell.  Perhaps we are turning a corner on Rolex supply.


----------



## KristenG

Diamondbirdie said:


> Gorgeous, truly! What is your wrist size? I’m debating a 28 or 31 myself.


Thank you so much! My wrist is just shy of 15 cm/6 inches.


----------



## KristenG

dnitra said:


> That is gorgeous!!  It's good to hear that they had watches in the display for sell.  Perhaps we are turning a corner on Rolex supply.


Thank you! Maybe it’s just because it was Las Vegas, I went to my local store in Southern California at South Coast Plaza last week and they had nothing for sale.


----------



## baglover4ever

I’m new to Rolex and don’t know much about the price flux. But I walked into an AD just recently to put my name down and they had 2 rolex on sale. I ended up picking this one up for retail. But I’m getting asked from friends if I got a discount. I didn’t know you can get a discount. Does anyone know if this is true? Thanks!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

baglover4ever said:


> I’m new to Rolex and don’t know much about the price flux. But I walked into an AD just recently to put my name down and they had 2 rolex on sale. I ended up picking this one up for retail. But I’m getting asked from friends if I got a discount. I didn’t know you can get a discount. Does anyone know if this is true? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609263


Beautiful! I'm new to Rolex, as well. Enjoy your gorgeous timepiece.


----------



## corezone

I recently traded in my 36mm TT Datejust for this TT Daytona, and I'm really loving it


----------



## MaggyH

baglover4ever said:


> I’m new to Rolex and don’t know much about the price flux. But I walked into an AD just recently to put my name down and they had 2 rolex on sale. I ended up picking this one up for retail. But I’m getting asked from friends if I got a discount. I didn’t know you can get a discount. Does anyone know if this is true? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609263


Congratulations, that was so lucky! What was the other watch, that they have offered you?


----------



## Cool Breeze

baglover4ever said:


> I’m new to Rolex and don’t know much about the price flux. But I walked into an AD just recently to put my name down and they had 2 rolex on sale. I ended up picking this one up for retail. But I’m getting asked from friends if I got a discount. I didn’t know you can get a discount. Does anyone know if this is true? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609263


Congratulations on your new watch!  Rolex watches are in high demand, therefore the ADs do not offer discounts.  Enjoy your beautiful timepiece.


----------



## gabriellecamille

Miarta said:


> I got mine today back from service. We did little (work?) done a facelift !! I got bored with mother of pearl face so I asked for something different and I’m so happy with results!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420777


Beautiful!



MaggyH said:


> Congratulations, that was so lucky! What was the other watch, that they have offered you?


i think it was a date just 28mm with a pink dial. It was cute!


----------



## MaggyH

baglover4ever said:


> i think it was a date just 28mm with a pink dial. It was cute!


Did you buy a size 36?


----------



## baglover4ever

MaggyH said:


> Did you buy a size 36?


Yep! It’s a 36 
Do you think a jubilee would’ve been too much? It’s more Iconic but also too busy.


----------



## Stephanie_x

baglover4ever said:


> Yep! It’s a 36
> Do you think a jubilee would’ve been too much? It’s more Iconic but also too busy.


I think it is a perfect one


----------



## ashley99

baglover4ever said:


> Yep! It’s a 36
> Do you think a jubilee would’ve been too much? It’s more Iconic but also too busy.


It’s completely personal preference - jubilee is more popular but I personally like oyster more (and have oyster on a DJ36 myself - absolutely love it). Congratulations!


----------



## MaggyH

baglover4ever said:


> Yep! It’s a 36
> Do you think a jubilee would’ve been too much? It’s more Iconic but also too busy.


It really depends on what you prefer, the watch looks more sporty with an oyster bracelet.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My date just 26 is perfection ✨


----------



## EpiFanatic

baglover4ever said:


> I’m new to Rolex and don’t know much about the price flux. But I walked into an AD just recently to put my name down and they had 2 rolex on sale. I ended up picking this one up for retail. But I’m getting asked from friends if I got a discount. I didn’t know you can get a discount. Does anyone know if this is true? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609263


Not these days.


----------



## EpiFanatic

My new silver DJ 36 with jubilee bracelet. I never thought I would want or wear a 36, but boy was I wrong!  I put this on and it was perfect on my 5 inch wrist. No problem. Perfect beyond words. Rolex wishlist done!


----------



## missD

baglover4ever said:


> I’m new to Rolex and don’t know much about the price flux. But I walked into an AD just recently to put my name down and they had 2 rolex on sale. I ended up picking this one up for retail. But I’m getting asked from friends if I got a discount. I didn’t know you can get a discount. Does anyone know if this is true? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609263


Discounts were possible in 2020 and prior imo (especially for models with gold on it).

I was able to haggle my Two Tone Yachtmaster for a lower price at the AD in June or July 2020. I went back to the same AD when supply started to go crazy and they said what happened with me won’t happen anymore!

Before that my husband haggled on his Black dial Datejust 36mm and also on my Pink Date 34mm.

In 2019 or 2018 I went to Bahamas Rolex store in Atlantis and they had a TT Daytona just waiting to be purchased. Still kicking myself for not buying them because you can haggle a bit there too.

Those were good times.


----------



## jenayb

missD said:


> Discounts were possible in 2020 and prior imo (especially for models with gold on it).
> 
> I was able to haggle my Two Tone Yachtmaster for a lower price at the AD in June or July 2020. I went back to the same AD when supply started to go crazy and they said what happened with me won’t happen anymore!
> 
> Before that my husband haggled on his Black dial Datejust 36mm and also on my Pink Date 34mm.
> 
> In 2019 or 2018 I went to Bahamas Rolex store in Atlantis and they had a TT Daytona just waiting to be purchased. Still kicking myself for not buying them because you can haggle a bit there too.
> 
> *Those were good times.*


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

EpiFanatic said:


> My new silver DJ 36 with jubilee bracelet. I never thought I would want or wear a 36, but boy was I wrong!  I put this on and it was perfect on my 5 inch wrist. No problem. Perfect beyond words. Rolex wishlist done!
> 
> View attachment 5612526
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612527


Beautiful. I love the ss watches.


----------



## erinrose

I´m looking to get a datejust two-toned 31 mm, would you buy it new or pre-loved? Are there good savings to be had for these watches?


----------



## Passerine123

Just an FYI: Collector Square, the Paris-based reseller for designer bags, jewelry etc, is having a special Rolex DJ sale: https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...ail&utm_term=0_18313e62f6-186a8ef996-99193714

I do like Collector Square because they have a physical store you can visit (appointments required) on the Blvd Raspail in Paris as well as online sales. They have been (for me, anyway) prompt and thorough in responding to questions. But I have not bought any jewelry/watches from them. Note: you need to be a member to shop for some items, but it's easy to sign up and they don't spam you constantly.


----------



## lavy

erinrose said:


> I´m looking to get a datejust two-toned 31 mm, would you buy it new or pre-loved? Are there good savings to be had for these watches?


Only buy it preowned if you are getting a good price from a reputable dealer.  Pricing for preowned has dropped a lot so you should be able to find something perfect!


----------



## fashionelite

Passerine123 said:


> Just an FYI: Collector Square, the Paris-based reseller for designer bags, jewelry etc, is having a special Rolex DJ sale: https://www.collectorsquare.com/en/...ail&utm_term=0_18313e62f6-186a8ef996-99193714
> 
> I do like Collector Square because they have a physical store you can visit (appointments required) on the Blvd Raspail in Paris as well as online sales. They have been (for me, anyway) prompt and thorough in responding to questions. But I have not bought any jewelry/watches from them. Note: you need to be a member to shop for some items, but it's easy to sign up and they don't spam you constantly.


Wow!!! That lapis dial dj is stunning. Im seriously considering getting it


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Super excited when I got a call from my AD on this DJ36 with the Wimbledon Dial on a jubilee with fluted bazel.
I registered my interest back towards the end of Feb and around 6 months later it's on my wrist. Can't believe my luck, I thought it would take at least a year. 
Love the slate grey with the pop of green, this is so special to me.


----------



## LizO...

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Super excited when I got a call from my AD on this DJ36 with the Wimbledon Dial on a jubilee with fluted bazel.
> I registered my interest back towards the end of Feb and around 6 months later it's on my wrist. Can't believe my luck, I thought it would take at least a year.
> Love the slate grey with the pop of green, this is so special to me.
> View attachment 5621491


Lucky you Enjoy


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Thank you


LizO... said:


> Lucky you Enjoy


Thank you


----------



## Book Worm

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Super excited when I got a call from my AD on this DJ36 with the Wimbledon Dial on a jubilee with fluted bazel.
> I registered my interest back towards the end of Feb and around 6 months later it's on my wrist. Can't believe my luck, I thought it would take at least a year.
> Love the slate grey with the pop of green, this is so special to me.
> View attachment 5621491


I have seen this IRL - it is stunning! 
Congratulations!


----------



## MaggyH

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Super excited when I got a call from my AD on this DJ36 with the Wimbledon Dial on a jubilee with fluted bazel.
> I registered my interest back towards the end of Feb and around 6 months later it's on my wrist. Can't believe my luck, I thought it would take at least a year.
> Love the slate grey with the pop of green, this is so special to me.
> View attachment 5621491


Many congratulations! It’s a beautiful watch and it looks great on your wrist.


----------



## MarissaAnneMink

Book Worm said:


> I have seen this IRL - it is stunning!
> Congratulations!


Thank you, thank you. I was wondering if this dial will date as it's quite different from the classic DJ dials. But I've had it for a couple of weeks now and no regret on my dial choice.



MaggyH said:


> Many congratulations! It’s a beautiful watch and it looks great on your wrist.


Thank you


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Super excited when I got a call from my AD on this DJ36 with the Wimbledon Dial on a jubilee with fluted bazel.
> I registered my interest back towards the end of Feb and around 6 months later it's on my wrist. Can't believe my luck, I thought it would take at least a year.
> Love the slate grey with the pop of green, this is so special to me.
> View attachment 5621491


This is absolutely stunning! I love the Wimbledon dial. Congrats!


----------



## flash4ever

MarissaAnneMink said:


> Super excited when I got a call from my AD on this DJ36 with the Wimbledon Dial on a jubilee with fluted bazel.
> I registered my interest back towards the end of Feb and around 6 months later it's on my wrist. Can't believe my luck, I thought it would take at least a year.
> Love the slate grey with the pop of green, this is so special to me.
> View attachment 5621491


I love the gray dial on your watch.  Looks great!


----------



## megs0927

So I was telling DH last night that I was pretty sure I wanted to trade my 31mm yg datejust  in towards a 36 DayDate. 

He has a 36 DayDate that belonged to his grandfather that has been in our safe for years. It means a lot to him and I would have never asked to wear it given that it’s such a sentimental piece. 

DH said he didn’t want me to take a loss on mine when we already have one and that he thought his grandfather would love the thought of me wearing it. Normally a black dial wouldn’t be at the top of my list but it’s really growing on me- especially with the diamond markers. 

Of course I didn’t waste any time and took it in to get links removed today. None of the ADs could believe what pristine condition it’s in considering it was purchased in 1993. His grandfather hardly wore it bc it was he thought it was too extravagant to wear frequently. Hubs said he pretty much only wore it on holidays and special occasions. 

Plan on making up for lost time and enjoying it! Rolexes are meant to be worn


----------



## MaggyH

megs0927 said:


> So I was telling DH last night that I was pretty sure I wanted to trade my 31mm yg datejust  in towards a 36 DayDate.
> 
> He has a 36 DayDate that belonged to his grandfather that has been in our safe for years. It means a lot to him and I would have never asked to wear it given that it’s such a sentimental piece.
> 
> DH said he didn’t want me to take a loss on mine when we already have one and that he thought his grandfather would love the thought of me wearing it. Normally a black dial wouldn’t be at the top of my list but it’s really growing on me- especially with the diamond markers.
> 
> Of course I didn’t waste any time and took it in to get links removed today. None of the ADs could believe what pristine condition it’s in considering it was purchased in 1993. His grandfather hardly wore it bc it was he thought it was too extravagant to wear frequently. Hubs said he pretty much only wore it on holidays and special occasions.
> 
> Plan on making up for lost time and enjoying it! Rolexes are meant to be worn
> 
> View attachment 5632627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632634


What a beautiful watch! Wear it and enjoy it!


----------



## LizO...

megs0927 said:


> So I was telling DH last night that I was pretty sure I wanted to trade my 31mm yg datejust  in towards a 36 DayDate.
> 
> He has a 36 DayDate that belonged to his grandfather that has been in our safe for years. It means a lot to him and I would have never asked to wear it given that it’s such a sentimental piece.
> 
> DH said he didn’t want me to take a loss on mine when we already have one and that he thought his grandfather would love the thought of me wearing it. Normally a black dial wouldn’t be at the top of my list but it’s really growing on me- especially with the diamond markers.
> 
> Of course I didn’t waste any time and took it in to get links removed today. None of the ADs could believe what pristine condition it’s in considering it was purchased in 1993. His grandfather hardly wore it bc it was he thought it was too extravagant to wear frequently. Hubs said he pretty much only wore it on holidays and special occasions.
> 
> Plan on making up for lost time and enjoying it! Rolexes are meant to be worn
> 
> View attachment 5632627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632634


I like the black dial very much


----------



## Melli12

Yesterday I got my Rolex Date back from revision and I am so happy. It looks brand new. They changed the clock face, renewed hands and so on. It took 4 months and they told me it takes up to 6 months nowadays.


----------



## Janjan2020

I have been waiting for a long time for a two toned everose datejust 28 with rose stick dial. I’m hoping to get it sometime in the future! But in the meantime, my AD was able to get me a Pepsi GMT and two toned Daytona. So I really can’t complain. But I also really want the datejust


----------



## hammerofdawn

janaannice said:


> I have been waiting for a long time for a two toned everose datejust 28 with rose stick dial. I’m hoping to get it sometime in the future! But in the meantime, my AD was able to get me a Pepsi GMT and two toned Daytona. So I really can’t complain. But I also really want the datejust


Congrats, you're the 5th person i've heard of getting a Daytona from the AD within the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Janjan2020

hammerofdawn said:


> Congrats, you're the 5th person i've heard of getting a Daytona from the AD within the last 2 weeks.



I’ve def been seeing it happen more frequently nowadays as well! But I was offered a two toned Daytona. That’s probably why I got it more “easily”. The two toned prob isn’t as highly demanded.


----------



## hammerofdawn

janaannice said:


> I’ve def been seeing it happen more frequently nowadays as well! But I was offered a two toned Daytona. That’s probably why I got it more “easily”. The two toned prob isn’t as highly demanded.


Which colors?


----------



## Janjan2020

hammerofdawn said:


> Which colors?


----------



## uhpharm01

janaannice said:


> View attachment 5633192


wow congrats.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

megs0927 said:


> So I was telling DH last night that I was pretty sure I wanted to trade my 31mm yg datejust  in towards a 36 DayDate.
> 
> He has a 36 DayDate that belonged to his grandfather that has been in our safe for years. It means a lot to him and I would have never asked to wear it given that it’s such a sentimental piece.
> 
> DH said he didn’t want me to take a loss on mine when we already have one and that he thought his grandfather would love the thought of me wearing it. Normally a black dial wouldn’t be at the top of my list but it’s really growing on me- especially with the diamond markers.
> 
> Of course I didn’t waste any time and took it in to get links removed today. None of the ADs could believe what pristine condition it’s in considering it was purchased in 1993. His grandfather hardly wore it bc it was he thought it was too extravagant to wear frequently. Hubs said he pretty much only wore it on holidays and special occasions.
> 
> Plan on making up for lost time and enjoying it! Rolexes are meant to be worn
> 
> View attachment 5632627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632634


Wow that is amazing! It's just gorgeous. You're very lucky to be able to wear that. It looks really good on you.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Janjan2020 said:


> View attachment 5633192


That is definitely the holy grail of Rolexes. Congratz!


----------



## megs0927

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Wow that is amazing! It's just gorgeous. You're very lucky to be able to wear that. It looks really good on you.



Thank you!


----------



## MaggyH

Janjan2020 said:


> View attachment 5633192


Next on my wish list, congratulations!


----------



## Flower248

Just picked this beauty up the other day!  

This was a direct order from my local AD. It took 3.5 weeks. Very happily surprised when they called as I assumed it would take many months.

31mm, silver face. This is my (one and!) only Rolex and I had no hesitation picking size/dial/bracelet but I did go back and forth on the bezel.  I like the look of fluted but in the end I kept gravitating to the diamond.  My wrist is small and this felt/looked more feminine to me.  I love it! 

My wrist is 5.75 and it seems I am in between sizing. We took 5 links out and it fits well but slightly snug. One added back though was def too big. Anyone else have this happen and what did u do…


----------



## Swanky

Flower248 said:


> Just picked this beauty up the other day!
> 
> This was a direct order from my local AD. It took 3.5 weeks. Very happily surprised when they called as I assumed it would take many months.
> 
> 31mm, silver face. This is my (one and!) only Rolex and I had no hesitation picking size/dial/bracelet but I did go back and forth on the bezel.  I like the look of fluted but in the end I kept gravitating to the diamond.  My wrist is small and this felt/looked more feminine to me.  I love it!
> 
> My wrist is 5.75 and it seems I am in between sizing. We took 5 links out and it fits well but slightly snug. One added back though was def too big. Anyone else have this happen and what did u do…
> 
> View attachment 5635191



Mine is 5.6" and I can't remember how many he took off, but I remember I was in between.  He said they have some "slide" or stretch to them to make a half size, he came back after doing whatever magic that was and mine is perfect!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Flower248 said:


> Just picked this beauty up the other day!
> 
> This was a direct order from my local AD. It took 3.5 weeks. Very happily surprised when they called as I assumed it would take many months.
> 
> 31mm, silver face. This is my (one and!) only Rolex and I had no hesitation picking size/dial/bracelet but I did go back and forth on the bezel.  I like the look of fluted but in the end I kept gravitating to the diamond.  My wrist is small and this felt/looked more feminine to me.  I love it!
> 
> My wrist is 5.75 and it seems I am in between sizing. We took 5 links out and it fits well but slightly snug. One added back though was def too big. Anyone else have this happen and what did u do…
> 
> View attachment 5635191


Congratulations!  Twins!  I hope you love it as much as I do mine.  My wrist is small, too.  They took off quite a few links so mine rolls a bit but not to the extent that it rolls under my wrist.  Enjoy!


----------



## Flower248

Swanky said:


> Mine is 5.6" and I can't remember how many he took off, but I remember I was in between.  He said they have some "slide" or stretch to them to make a half size, he came back after doing whatever magic that was and mine is perfect!


Thanks! Going to head back to the AD and see what they think. I’ll ask about this.


----------



## Flower248

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  Twins!  I hope you love it as much as I do mine.  My wrist is small, too.  They took off quite a few links so mine rolls a bit but not to the extent that it rolls under my wrist.  Enjoy!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Anina116234

Flower248 said:


> Just picked this beauty up the other day!
> 
> This was a direct order from my local AD. It took 3.5 weeks. Very happily surprised when they called as I assumed it would take many months.
> 
> 31mm, silver face. This is my (one and!) only Rolex and I had no hesitation picking size/dial/bracelet but I did go back and forth on the bezel.  I like the look of fluted but in the end I kept gravitating to the diamond.  My wrist is small and this felt/looked more feminine to me.  I love it!
> 
> My wrist is 5.75 and it seems I am in between sizing. We took 5 links out and it fits well but slightly snug. One added back though was def too big. Anyone else have this happen and what did u do…
> 
> View attachment 5635191


Dear Flower248,
beautiful choice!
I had the same problem with my 126234 (Datejust 36). Splution: There are 1,25 links available original from Rolex. Maybe they are available for size 31 as well. I am very hapy with this link and it fits much better now.

I prefer to have my watch a little bit bigger sized and if in winter time especially in the morning my left arm is too thin for my watch I switch it over to the right arm which usually is a little thicker. Within the day I can switch it back as the left arm gets bigger too.


----------



## twinkleAA

Glad to share I finally got my watch in my preferred combo! I initially registered interest for a 36mm but had second thoughts of wanting it to be something dressy so I registered with another AD for a 31mm. And this AD got back to me after a 2.5mths wait! I really love it! Now my SA told me to let her know which sports model I/hubby wants next.


----------



## MaggyH

twinkleAA said:


> Glad to share I finally got my watch in my preferred combo! I initially registered interest for a 36mm but had second thoughts of wanting it to be something dressy so I registered with another AD for a 31mm. And this AD got back to me after a 2.5mths wait! I really love it! Now my SA told me to let her know which sports model I/hubby wants next.
> 
> View attachment 5643066


It’s beautiful!  Many congratulations!!


----------



## Swanky

twinkleAA said:


> Glad to share I finally got my watch in my preferred combo! I initially registered interest for a 36mm but had second thoughts of wanting it to be something dressy so I registered with another AD for a 31mm. And this AD got back to me after a 2.5mths wait! I really love it! Now my SA told me to let her know which sports model I/hubby wants next.
> 
> View attachment 5643066



Love it!! Mine is same but Oyster bracelet, great choice!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

twinkleAA said:


> Glad to share I finally got my watch in my preferred combo! I initially registered interest for a 36mm but had second thoughts of wanting it to be something dressy so I registered with another AD for a 31mm. And this AD got back to me after a 2.5mths wait! I really love it! Now my SA told me to let her know which sports model I/hubby wants next.
> 
> View attachment 5643066


Gorgeous! Is that a silver dial?


----------



## LouisV76

Rockysmom said:


> Stack today
> 31mm grey and everose/SS


beautiful stack!
does your rolex get scratched? Thinking of adding a vca to my datejust….


----------



## Rockysmom

LouisV76 said:


> beautiful stack!
> does your rolex get scratched? Thinking of adding a vca to my datejust….


It’s does have some scratches on the side but it doesn’t bother me


----------



## LouisV76

Rockysmom said:


> It’s does have some scratches on the side but it doesn’t bother me


thanks for your answer


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

twinkleAA said:


> Glad to share I finally got my watch in my preferred combo! I initially registered interest for a 36mm but had second thoughts of wanting it to be something dressy so I registered with another AD for a 31mm. And this AD got back to me after a 2.5mths wait! I really love it! Now my SA told me to let her know which sports model I/hubby wants next.
> 
> View attachment 5643066


Beautiful! Looks just like mine but mine is SS and has a white dial. I love the TT combination. Congrats on getting it from your AD.


----------



## etudes

I just picked up mine from AD this afternoon after 3 months since I put my name on interest list. Honestly, I thought I had to wait longer because it was the first time I went to that AD.


----------



## purselovah91

etudes said:


> View attachment 5645381
> 
> 
> I just picked up mine from AD this afternoon after 3 months since I put my name on interest list. Honestly, I thought I had to wait longer because it was the first time I went to that AD.


Whose your AD? Would you be open to sharing the name please? Love this watch so much


----------



## etudes

purselovah91 said:


> Whose your AD? Would you be open to sharing the name please? Love this watch so much


The Time Place Tunjungan Plaza, Indonesia. It's the only Rolex AD in my city.


----------



## twinkleAA

Diamondbirdie said:


> Gorgeous! Is that a silver dial?


Yes it is! At first the champagne gold appealed more to me but when compared it side by side, it thought the diamond dials suited better with silver for me


----------



## hopiko

twinkleAA said:


> Yes it is! At first the champagne gold appealed more to me but when compared it side by side, it thought the diamond dials suited better with silver for me


It is really beautiful!


----------



## krawford

Bought this a few months ago. 28mm, MOP dial, diamond markers.  I had this exact watch in 31mm but I didn’t feel comfortable wearing it. Too many eyes staring at it. The 28 mm is perfect for me in a gold watch. I would go larger in a stainless steel watch. I love it  The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## abby12

MaggyH said:


> I would keep the DJ and the green OP as they are so different. The pink OP you can always get later if you really miss it, but the green might get discontinued soon.





krawford said:


> Bought this a few months ago. 28mm, MOP dial, diamond markers.  I had this exact watch in 31mm but I didn’t feel comfortable wearing it. Too many eyes staring at it. The 28 mm is perfect for me in a gold watch. I would go larger in a stainless steel watch. I love it  The picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5647015


It is my dream watch! How were you able to get it? Can you share? Did you sell your 31mm? I have the 36 and want to sell and get this one!!! Help!


----------



## abby12

krawford said:


> Bought this a few months ago. 28mm, MOP dial, diamond markers.  I had this exact watch in 31mm but I didn’t feel comfortable wearing it. Too many eyes staring at it. The 28 mm is perfect for me in a gold watch. I would go larger in a stainless steel watch. I love it  The picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5647015


It is my dream watch! How were you able to get it? Can you share? Did you sell your 31mm? I have the 36 and want to sell and get this one!!! Help!


----------



## krawford

abby12 said:


> It is my dream watch! How were you able to get it? Can you share? Did you sell your 31mm? I have the 36 and want to sell and get this one!!! Help!


I will DM you


----------



## Kelly M

@MaggyH I realized I never answered - MANY CONGRATS on your new watch!!  It looks perfect on you. Please please send more pics of it out & about!
To answer your question, nope - didn't get mine. Turns out my SA actually left! So maybe my order got lost - no idea how it works. But I've taken a "if it's meant to be, it will be" approach. I went to Europe this summer (where I'm from originally) and even there the SAs were saying that they were only taking orders from permanent residents. I thought that was interesting. At the end of the day, it's less about the watch and more about the experience. I want to remember going with my dad, etc. He travels a lot for work so I wouldn't want it to come in while he's away & I have to pick it up myself... just little things like that. We've been looking pre-owned too so who knows! If the right one ever comes around, there's that option too  It's been close but no cigar!


----------



## abby12

Can someone help identify if Hailey Bieber’s watch is the 28 mm or the 31?


----------



## Swanky

abby12 said:


> Can someone help identify if Hailey Bieber’s watch is the 28 mm or the 31?
> 
> View attachment 5652189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652192




Funny about perspective! 
In the 1st pic I was sure it’s a Ladyjust, but by the last pic I decided it’s clearly a 31 lol

I’m guessing 31, my final answer


----------



## ashley99

abby12 said:


> Can someone help identify if Hailey Bieber’s watch is the 28 mm or the 31?
> 
> View attachment 5652189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652192


Definitely 28 I think.


----------



## abby12

Swanky said:


> Funny about perspective!
> In the 1st pic I was sure it’s a Ladyjust, but by the last pic I decided it’s clearly a 31 lol
> 
> I’m guessing 31, my final answer


I just realized it has to be a 28 because that face doesn’t come in 31! Am i right?


----------



## Swanky

I have a very small wrist, this is a 31mm. I assume her wrist could be the same (?)
The Lady is considerably smaller at 28…. Gahhhh so hard to tell, sometime tiny girls don’t have tiny wrists so it’s hard to know without know her wrist size


----------



## abby12

Swanky said:


> I have a very small wrist, this is a 31mm. I assume her wrist could be the same (?)
> The Lady is considerably smaller at 28…. Gahhhh so hard to tell, sometime tiny girls don’t have tiny wrists so it’s hard to know without know her wrist size
> 
> View attachment 5652221


Love that on you! Yeah so true! I assume hers is 28 now that I looked on rolex site that dial doesn’t come in 31. I think I checked correctly???


----------



## Swanky

31 comes in that configuration. 
I will say, I’m on a flight and having to go back and forth from to Rolex to see so I could be missing a component!


----------



## abby12

Swanky said:


> 31 comes in that configuration.
> I will say, I’m on a flight and having to go back and forth from to Rolex to see so I could be missing a component!
> 
> View attachment 5652223


Yes 31 comes in this pic you posted above but not in variation picof Hailey has.


----------



## krawford

abby12 said:


> Can someone help identify if Hailey Bieber’s watch is the 28 mm or the 31?
> 
> View attachment 5652189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652192


I have wonder this for a long time.  I just assumed it was 28mm.  Her arms are very slim.


----------



## ashley99

Swanky said:


> 31 comes in that configuration.
> I will say, I’m on a flight and having to go back and forth from to Rolex to see so I could be missing a component!
> 
> View attachment 5652223


Hailey’s dial is different - it has star diamond markers and Roman numeral for 9. It’s definitely 28mm.


----------



## Swanky

abby12 said:


> Yes 31 comes in this pic you posted above but not in variation picof Hailey has.
> 
> View attachment 5652231



That’s also not just like hers


ashley99 said:


> Hailey’s dial is different - it has star diamond markers and Roman numeral for 9. It’s definitely 28mm.



I was flying, just looked like diamond markers, the stars are awesome!


----------



## abby12

Ok so 28 it is! I was told  they almost never come in that size in store 
After market is 1) more expensive 2 ) makes me nervous to know if authentic or not. Any tricks and tips ?


----------



## Swanky

28 is easiest to find my AD said


----------



## Kelly M

abby12 said:


> Ok so 28 it is! I was told  they almost never come in that size in store
> After market is 1) more expensive 2 ) makes me nervous to know if authentic or not. Any tricks and tips ?


You know it's funny because for the longest time following COVID the small sizes were all they had in stock. I'd visit every store & authorized vendor in NYC and they'd specifically only have the small sizes. It's still the case now I find, except now they have display models at least


----------



## jenayb

abby12 said:


> Can someone help identify if Hailey Bieber’s watch is the 28 mm or the 31?
> 
> View attachment 5652189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652192



It is weird because it looks like in between the 28 and 31. 

As an aside, I think I am totally alone here, but I can't stand her style.


----------



## abby12

Swanky said:


> 28 is easiest to find my AD said


Where are you located? I guess it depends where?



Kelly M said:


> You know it's funny because for the longest time following COVID the small sizes were all they had in stock. I'd visit every store & authorized vendor in NYC and they'd specifically only have the small sizes. It's still the case now I find, except now they have display models at least


Where should I be calling?! Lol


----------



## marisanz

Just discovered this Rolex thread and wanted to share!


----------



## hers4eva

If she has a tiny wrist my guess it’s a 28mm or smaller.

If she is wearing a 31mm, I would think the front top of her wrist would just show the dial and no links from the band like my 31mm fits me.


----------



## Swanky

abby12 said:


> Where are you located? I guess it depends where?



I was told this in Carmel,CA, Dallas and in Nassau Bahamas 2 days ago… 28 is not as popular and they sit longer. 
My local AD told me this originally and the other locations agreed when we’ve inquired on visits


----------



## ang3line

abby12 said:


> Can someone help identify if Hailey Bieber’s watch is the 28 mm or the 31?
> 
> View attachment 5652189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652192


I can't really see from the last photo but perhaps you can zoom in? For 31mm, there is only a single crown logo in the middle of the "SWISS MADE" words below the 6 o'clock marker i.e "SWISS  MADE", whereas for a 28mm, there is one crown logo each before and after the "SWISS MADE" words i.e. " SWISS MADE " (replace the heart with a crown logo lol). I could be wrong but that's how I have identified between a 28mm vs a 31mm. Hope that helps!


----------



## ashley99

ang3line said:


> I can't really see from the last photo but perhaps you can zoom in? For 31mm, there is only a single crown logo in the middle of the "SWISS MADE" words below the 6 o'clock marker i.e "SWISS  MADE", whereas for a 28mm, there is one crown logo each before and after the "SWISS MADE" words i.e. " SWISS MADE " (replace the heart with a crown logo lol). I could be wrong but that's how I have identified between a 28mm vs a 31mm. Hope that helps!


Isn’t it the newer movement models which have crown between “Swiss” and “Made” whereas older movement models have crown on either side of “Swiss Made”?


----------



## ang3line

ashley99 said:


> Isn’t it the newer movement models which have crown between “Swiss” and “Made” whereas older movement models have crown on either side of “Swiss Made”?


Oh really?? I had no idea!


----------



## Cool Breeze

ashley99 said:


> Isn’t it the newer movement models which have crown between “Swiss” and “Made” whereas older movement models have crown on either side of “Swiss Made”?


Yes, I believe Rolex watches made in 2021 and thereafter have the crown between the two words.


----------



## Swanky

Looks like the model is from around 2019
Found these








						Rolex Datejust 28 Champagne Star Diamond Dial Diamond BezelJubilee Ladies Watch 279138RBR NP
					

Read product info & Customer reviews for ROLEX 279138RBR GUARANTEED 100% GENUINE with ROLEX BOX & WARRANTY CARD. Free Shipping | WatchGuyNYC store in New York City




					www.watchguynyc.com
				












						Rolex President Ladies 18k Yellow Gold Diamond Ladies Watch 279138 Box Card
					

Rolex President Ladies 18k Yellow Gold Diamond Ladies Watch 279138 Box Card. Officially certified chronometer self-winding movement with quickset date function. 18k yellow gold oyster case 28.0 mm in diameter. Rolex logo on a crown. 18k yellow gold Rolex factory diamond bezel. Scratch resistant...




					www.swisswatchexpo.com


----------



## abby12

You guys rock! I didn’t know any of this! I am confused but learning!


----------



## bella_Nr

I was told this in Carmel,CA, Dallas and in Nassau Bahamas 2 days ago… 28 is not as popular and they sit longer.


Swanky said:


> My local AD told me this originally and the other locations agreed when we’ve inquired on visits





Swanky said:


> I was told this in Carmel,CA, Dallas and in Nassau Bahamas 2 days ago… 28 is not as popular and they sit longer.
> My local AD told me this originally and the other locations agreed when we’ve inquired on visits


Hi, I was wondering when you were in Nassau what the stock was like I’m going to be there from Thursday and wasn’t sure which AD to visit! Thank you


----------



## TXLVlove

HI, new to this thread.  My mom gave me her very old gold president rolex 26mm right before she passed.  It's very meaningful but at the same time very small on my size 12 body.  I'm interested in purchasing a 31mm datejust TT with the olive face.  Anyone have the olive face who could share pics on their wrist. Thanks so much.


----------



## Swanky

bella_Nr said:


> I was told this in Carmel,CA, Dallas and in Nassau Bahamas 2 days ago… 28 is not as popular and they sit longer.
> 
> 
> Hi, I was wondering when you were in Nassau what the stock was like I’m going to be there from Thursday and wasn’t sure which AD to visit! Thank you


At the Atlantis shops, I didn't look closely when I saw they didn't have the one I'm waiting for!  The shops there are fun to visit


----------



## TXLVlove

pimmie22 said:


> Just picked this beauty up, anyone love your rolex with green dial like I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390056


this is so pretty, exactly the one I want!!!


----------



## TXLVlove

My first birthday without my mom.  I decided to wear her watch today. It’s small but mighty and it was totally her.


----------



## Cool Breeze

TXLVlove said:


> My first birthday without my mom.  I decided to wear her watch today. It’s small but mighty and it was totally her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656795


It’s a beautiful watch.  I wish you peace and happiness wearing it in her memory


----------



## pinkdiamond765

TXLVlove said:


> My first birthday without my mom.  I decided to wear her watch today. It’s small but mighty and it was totally her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656795


It's beautiful.


----------



## TXLVlove

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s a beautiful watch.  I wish you peace and happiness wearing it in her memory


Thank you!


----------



## TXLVlove

pinkdiamond765 said:


> It's beautiful.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

TXLVlove said:


> My first birthday without my mom.  I decided to wear her watch today. It’s small but mighty and it was totally her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656795


Wow that is stunning, and looks fabulous with your beautiful e-ring and jewelry. It doesn't look too small on you at all. Such a gorgeous heirloom piece.


----------



## TXLVlove

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Wow that is stunning, and looks fabulous with your beautiful e-ring and jewelry. It doesn't look too small on you at all. Such a gorgeous heirloom piece.


Thanks so much for all the kind words.  After reading through this entire thread I've warmed up to it.  I'm used to my apple watch and my cartier tank XL which are alot bigger.  That being said, there's something about this danty watch that makes me feel like she's with me.  She really wanted me to have it and literally took it off her wrist and handed it to me two days before she passed.  She said, "Now all my daughters have rolexes!"  My sister and I went to a local jeweler to add the links she had so it would fit me.  I was able to wear it for her that day.  A comforting bonus is that it still has her perfume lingering on it.


----------



## kemilia

TXLVlove said:


> Thanks so much for all the kind words.  After reading through this entire thread I've warmed up to it.  I'm used to my apple watch and my cartier tank XL which are alot bigger.  That being said, there's something about this danty watch that makes me feel like she's with me.  She really wanted me to have it and literally took it off her wrist and handed it to me two days before she passed.  She said, "Now all my daughters have rolexes!"  My sister and I went to a local jeweler to add the links she had so it would fit me.  I was able to wear it for her that day.  A comforting bonus is that it still has her perfume lingering on it.


My mother and I were not close (and that's an understatement!) but I got her wedding ring after she died and put it away. Then about 8 months later, I took it out while looking for another ring and took it to my jeweler to get a missing tiny diamond replaced (they only charged me $56 for the stone), all the prongs retipped and re-rhodium plated. I put the ring on and the sparkle was crazy--all the little diamonds danced in the sun as I drove home. So I totally feel she is with me whenever I put on that ring, especially in the bright sunshine (my Mom did love the sun). 

And your Mom is with you too, her watch (with her perfume) is just an extra hug and a smile.


----------



## TXLVlove

kemilia said:


> My mother and I were not close (and that's an understatement!) but I got her wedding ring after she died and put it away. Then about 8 months later, I took it out while looking for another ring and took it to my jeweler to get a missing tiny diamond replaced (they only charged me $56 for the stone), all the prongs retipped and re-rhodium plated. I put the ring on and the sparkle was crazy--all the little diamonds danced in the sun as I drove home. So I totally feel she is with me whenever I put on that ring, especially in the bright sunshine (my Mom did love the sun).
> 
> And your Mom is with you too, her watch (with her perfume) is just an extra hug and a smile.


So sweet, thank you!


----------



## toomuchloveforbags

TXLVlove said:


> My first birthday without my mom.  I decided to wear her watch today. It’s small but mighty and it was totally her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656795


Such a beautiful heirloom treasure and sweet story  thanks for sharing!


----------



## princess-aurora

bella_Nr said:


> I was told this in Carmel,CA, Dallas and in Nassau Bahamas 2 days ago… 28 is not as popular and they sit longer.
> 
> 
> Hi, I was wondering when you were in Nassau what the stock was like I’m going to be there from Thursday and wasn’t sure which AD to visit! Thank you


I’m heading to Atlantis next week and would love to hear about your experience at any of the John Bull shops (Rolex ADs) this week.


----------



## WingNut

twinkleAA said:


> Glad to share I finally got my watch in my preferred combo! I initially registered interest for a 36mm but had second thoughts of wanting it to be something dressy so I registered with another AD for a 31mm. And this AD got back to me after a 2.5mths wait! I really love it! Now my SA told me to let her know which sports model I/hubby wants next.
> 
> View attachment 5643066


Beautiful and timeless ('scuze the pun)!


----------



## WingNut

TXLVlove said:


> My first birthday without my mom.  I decided to wear her watch today. It’s small but mighty and it was totally her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656795


Lovely, I hope it brings you loving memories of your mom !


----------



## AG323

Just purchased my first Rolex yesterday. It was a walk in sale, someone who ordered it didn’t show and they only keep it for 24hrs before offering to others, I was lucky to pop in and ask. It’s a grey face, with diamond, 31mm. I love it when I saw it and didn’t really hesitate. I was initially looking for a 36mm green face but I think this size suits me and the colour is very understated lush. What do you ladies think?


----------



## TXLVlove

As much as I love my mom's rolex, it's tiny.  I was able to purchase this preowned Datejust 36mm in it's original glory.  I love the face, the little sparkle on the numbers, and the bezel.  Pics make the watch look huge but it is the perfect size for me.  I keep asking my husband if he needs to know the time!


----------



## TXLVlove

AG323 said:


> View attachment 5659320
> 
> Just purchased my first Rolex yesterday. It was a walk in sale, someone who ordered it didn’t show and they only keep it for 24hrs before offering to others, I was lucky to pop in and ask. It’s a grey face, with diamond, 31mm. I love it when I saw it and didn’t really hesitate. I was initially looking for a 36mm green face but I think this size suits me and the colour is very understated lush. What do you ladies think?


It's beautiful.  Love the face.  Congratulations and what a lucky find.  It was meant to be!


----------



## Classy&Fab

TXLVlove said:


> As much as I love my mom's rolex, it's tiny.  I was able to purchase this preowned Datejust 36mm in it's original glory.  I love the face, the little sparkle on the numbers, and the bezel.  Pics make the watch look huge but it is the perfect size for me.  I keep asking my husband if he needs to know the time!
> 
> View attachment 5660052


Congratulations! It’s lovely and looks absolutely perfect on your wrist. I also loved your mom’s watch on you, but it’s just a totally different vibe. This one is sooo versatile and perfect for every day IMHO; the diamonds dress it up, but it doesn’t feel too precious. Enjoy!


----------



## TXLVlove

Classy&Fab said:


> Congratulations! It’s lovely and looks absolutely perfect on your wrist. I also loved your mom’s watch on you, but it’s just a totally different vibe. This one is sooo versatile and perfect for every day IMHO; the diamonds dress it up, but it doesn’t feel too precious. Enjoy!


Thank you!  I felt her watch was always very fancy even though she wore it daily.  I think I'll wear it on dressier occasions.  I just retired from education so I'm living in jeans and athletic clothing.  My new watch will pair nicely with my much more casual lifestyle... (with a bit of bling in honor of her!)


----------



## Book Worm

TXLVlove said:


> Thank you!  I felt her watch was always very fancy even though she wore it daily.  I think I'll wear it on dressier occasions.  I just retired from education so I'm living in jeans and athletic clothing.  My new watch will pair nicely with my much more casual lifestyle... (with a bit of bling in honor of her!)


Beautiful watch. Is that the green dial? I may have the same specs as yours minus the diamond bezel.
I love it


----------



## TXLVlove

Book Worm said:


> Beautiful watch. Is that the green dial? I may have the same specs as yours minus the diamond bezel.
> I love it


Yes, Olive green.


----------



## Book Worm

TXLVlove said:


> Yes, Olive green.


Love it. Here’s mine. 





						Rolex owners: What do you have?
					

I’m thinking of getting this Rolex. What do you think?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## TXLVlove

Book Worm said:


> Love it. Here’s mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolex owners: What do you have?
> 
> 
> I’m thinking of getting this Rolex. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Beautiful as well!  There is something about that olive color that just feels right!


----------



## Book Worm

TXLVlove said:


> Beautiful as well!  There is something about that olive color that just feels right!


I completely agree.
Enjoy yours…


----------



## Classy&Fab

TXLVlove said:


> Thank you!  I felt her watch was always very fancy even though she wore it daily.  I think I'll wear it on dressier occasions.  I just retired from education so I'm living in jeans and athletic clothing.  My new watch will pair nicely with my much more casual lifestyle... (with a bit of bling in honor of her!)


You are so welcome! And congratulations on your retirement — what an accomplishment! Totally agree that the all gold is quite fancy and perfect for dressier occasions. I’m actually trying to decide between that same watch (minus the diamond bezel) or its two-tone iteration, myself. I wear gold jewelry almost exclusively and I’m pretty dressy, but the solid 18K feels a bit fancy for daily use, even for me!  I’m so glad you have both options and I love the beautiful dial on your new one — enjoy both!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

AG323 said:


> View attachment 5659320
> 
> Just purchased my first Rolex yesterday. It was a walk in sale, someone who ordered it didn’t show and they only keep it for 24hrs before offering to others, I was lucky to pop in and ask. It’s a grey face, with diamond, 31mm. I love it when I saw it and didn’t really hesitate. I was initially looking for a 36mm green face but I think this size suits me and the colour is very understated lush. What do you ladies think?


I love it. It's just like mine except I have the white dial. It's perfect on you. You're so lucky to have walked into an AD and it was available to purchase. Congratulations!


----------



## Tempo

After many years in which I have worn almost exclusively larger watches, I am coming back more and more to small formats. So after years in the vault, many of my old watches are used again, today for example my 31mm Datejust.


----------



## TXLVlove

Tempo said:


> After many years in which I have worn almost exclusively larger watches, I am coming back more and more to small formats. So after years in the vault, many of my old watches are used again, today for example my 31mm Datejust.
> 
> View attachment 5667186


Love it on you!  How fun to shop your vault!


----------



## chrismich

Tempo said:


> After many years in which I have worn almost exclusively larger watches, I am coming back more and more to small formats. So after years in the vault, many of my old watches are used again, today for example my 31mm Datejust.
> 
> View attachment 5667186


Love a petite watch!


----------



## chrismich

I wasnt able to get the dial I wanted when I purchased my new datejust a few months ago. Is it possible to have rolex replace the dial? Im just wondering if its even an option.


----------



## Tempo

chrismich said:


> I wasnt able to get the dial I wanted when I purchased my new datejust a few months ago. Is it possible to have rolex replace the dial? Im just wondering if its even an option.


Absolutely! Almost all my Rolex watches do not have their original dial anymore. I’v got a few of my watches already decades ago. Whenever I didn’t like the look anymore I replaced the dial with something more actual. At best you do that when the watch needs a service anyway. Every Rolex dealer has a catalog of available dials you can choose from. Prices vary according to style in average between $ 1.500,- and 4.000,-!


----------



## flash4ever

I love it on you.  I love the dial and diamond combo.  So classic.


----------



## kamquatt

a 20 year-old datejust that was once my mom’s but has been passed down to me and lives in my collection because she doesn’t wear watches. i love this baby so much


----------



## CoastalCouture

kamquatt said:


> a 20 year-old datejust that was once my mom’s but has been passed down to me and lives in my collection because she doesn’t wear watches. i love this baby so much


Diamond markers on a white dial? Love this combination!


----------



## bensmom243

kamquatt said:


> a 20 year-old datejust that was once my mom’s but has been passed down to me and lives in my collection because she doesn’t wear watches. i love this baby so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668630


WOW! That's a stunner!


----------



## kamquatt

bensmom243 said:


> WOW! That's a stunner!


thank you so much! this is such a classic and i could stare at her all day


----------



## kamquatt

CoastalCouture said:


> Diamond markers on a white dial? Love this combination!



thank you and yes it is! she matches so well with everything — here’s a clearer photo of the face


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

kamquatt said:


> a 20 year-old datejust that was once my mom’s but has been passed down to me and lives in my collection because she doesn’t wear watches. i love this baby so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668630


Looks exactly like mine. I love it. What size is it? Mine is a 36mm.


----------



## kamquatt

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Looks exactly like mine. I love it. What size is it? Mine is a 36mm.


It’s the smallest size because I have tiny wrists


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

kamquatt said:


> It’s the smallest size because I have tiny wrists


This is mine. See, exactly like yours. I love it. I’ve never seen it on anybody else so it’s cool to see yours.


----------



## classychictipz

Tempo said:


> After many years in which I have worn almost exclusively larger watches, I am coming back more and more to small formats. So after years in the vault, many of my old watches are used again, today for example my 31mm Datejust.
> 
> View attachment 5667186


Beautiful watch! I have a larger wrist and have usually worn a larger watch. But over this past year, I'm gravitating towards smaller watches. They give me that 70s through 90s vibes.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

A perfect Xmas gift


----------



## lishukha

Glam_Mum♡ said:


> A perfect Xmas gift
> View attachment 5672625


That is so beautiful and looks great on your wrist! Do you mind sharing what size it is?


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

lishukha said:


> That is so beautiful and looks great on your wrist! Do you mind sharing what size it is?


Thank you @lishukha  You are very kind. It's a size 31  , Xx


----------



## 1DaySoon

FINALLY got my watch. I'll be honest I've only been looking since November but I tried Mexico and New Orleans with no success. Datejust 36


----------



## TXLVlove

1DaySoon said:


> FINALLY got my watch. I'll be honest I've only been looking since November but I tried Mexico and New Orleans with no success. Datejust 36
> 
> View attachment 5675030


Very pretty!  Congratulations on finding it.


----------



## 1DaySoon

TXLVlove said:


> Very pretty!  Congratulations on finding it.


thank you


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Love the smooth bezel. Very pretty.


----------

